# Sticky  Please Join and post what speakers you have



## ssabripo

There have been so many requests for people to try to see what other AVSers have, and many who would like to audition speakers, that I started a frappr group for AVS speaker owners....


so please, join and post your setup, so that others can see and maybe one day audition and share experiences in your area:

http://www.frappr.com/avsers 

*IMPORTANT NOTE:* This is *NOT* to turn into any debates or brand promoting or flaming wars, or it will be closed ASAP.


This is merely to provide a useful tool for folks to be able to see where others are in case they would like to audition something before buying or to share experiences and/or thoughts


----------



## JeffD2.

I first saw this on the sub forum, then the Ascend forum, now here. I think adverstising rates on the Frappr site are going to be rising!


----------



## LightningBolt

I'm in!


----------



## wisardd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffD2.* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I first saw this on the sub forum, then the Ascend forum, now here. I think adverstising rates on the Frappr site are going to be rising!



Personally, I don't mind if people advertise, as long as they are approved by the management and kept to a minimal. I would love to hear some of the experts and manufacturers give more detailed and more educated information on why their speakers or equipment is the must have! Not just tooting their horns but also comparing their equipment to other equipment. It would be cool to hear members state "yes, that is my experience or this equipment in no way even rivals what the advertisement says". For example, I started a thread on triads versus def techs. Paul from triad responded, but Chet from Definitive did not. I would love to hear their comparisons and contrasts of their products as educated audiophiles. That, along with, some of the more experienced audiophiles on this forum would make for some interesting reading. I remember in school, they called these debates, pro and con.


Wisardd1


----------



## ssabripo

advertising and feedback are fine, but this thread is NOT for that purpose.....this is only for all AVSers to share (and post pics) of their particular setups, that is all. Sort of a Gallery with a map, of sorts.


if you need info or feedback on a particular item, post a thread, and you should get plenty of feedback


----------



## kirknelson

I think the comment about advertising was about the popularity of the frapper site, not the thread.


----------



## avast

Main: Dynaudio Contour Special 25 -- *mesmerizing*!

Center: Dynaudio Contour SC -- matched perfectly with S 25's

Surround: PSB Alpha Mini -- low budget but get the job done

Subwoofer: REL Strata III -- most acoustically accurate under $2k




Dynaudio Special 25:


----------



## docrings

Okay, get this thread actually on track:


Home Theater Speakers:


Klipsch Reference 75 series setup:


R & L: RB-75

Center: RC-7

Surr: RS-75

Sub: HSW-15

Aura Bass Shakers: two units on sofa


The Klipsch set is on order and will post a full review at that time.


----------



## point_and_shoot

Done.


Home Theater Speakers:


Digital Phase AP-1's, AP-.7's, and AP-.7cc


----------



## wisardd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kirknelson* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think the comment about advertising was about the popularity of the frapper site, not the thread.



Yup! So, this is a one advertiser thread!


----------



## rushisrighton

Klipsch system:










Front L&R: RF-7's


Front effects: RB-10's


center channel: RC-7


Dual surrounds: RF-7's powerd by kenwood km-208 amp

& RS-3ii's powerd by receiver


Back surrounds: RF-7's


Subwoofers: dual svs pc-ultra's - velodyne sms-1


Makeing this a Klipsch 9.2+2 system


----------



## jonnyozero3

Sign up under your AVS forum name if you can - it'll be easier to contact people that way.


Ascend Acoustics CBM-170 L/R (Will upgrade to SE's)

Ascend Acoustics CMT-340C (Ditto)

Temp Klipsch Promedia Ultra Surrounds

Rocket UFW-10 (Hsu VTF-3HO Turbo on preorder)


----------



## ntjbjhq

Front L/R: Klipsch RF-35's

Center: Klipsch RC-35

Surrounds: Klipsch RS-25's

Surround back x1: RC-10

Sub: Energy ES-8 (working on it!)


----------



## Scott B

Triad Gold LCRs (new version) x 3

Triad Gold OnWal Surrounds x 4

Triad Platinum Subwoofer x 2


----------



## jdurbin

Cambridge Soundworks surround system in the family room to be replaced with Klipsch THX Ultra2 system soon (I hope). Talk about going from Ford Model T to Ferarri Testarossa in one giant leap!


Pair of Klipsch RCW-5s to be installed in dining room as my zone 2 speakers this weekend.


----------



## sgnakster

This isn't a home theater setup, but one for a computer, so excuse my little system.


Klipsch Promedia Ultra 5.1


dreaming of saving up and getting a real system sometime after college


----------



## tsteves

wisardd


> Quote:
> Yup! So, this is a one advertiser thread!



Sure seems like it!


----------



## lulimet

all def tech setup

main room

bp30 fronts

clr2002 center

bp20 sides

bp2 rears

powerfield 15 sub



bedroom

procinema 100 package


----------



## twinbugles52

Greetings. I am preparing to build a pair of subwoofers for my HT setup. I recently acquired a pair of Klipsch 18" speakers and I am considering building Sonosubs using these speakers. I am assuming a volume of 10-13 cu.ft, but I am unsure of number of ports, their legnth and diameter.

The 18" Klipsch speakers came from a commercial theater subwoofer. the speakers are 4 ohm, with a free air resonance of 26 hz.

Any and all suggestions are welcome!


----------



## ssabripo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twinbugles52* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Greetings. I am preparing to build a pair of subwoofers for my HT setup. I recently acquired a pair of Klipsch 18" speakers and I am considering building Sonosubs using these speakers. I am assuming a volume of 10-13 cu.ft, but I am unsure of number of ports, their legnth and diameter.
> 
> The 18" Klipsch speakers came from a commercial theater subwoofer. the speakers are 4 ohm, with a free air resonance of 26 hz.
> 
> Any and all suggestions are welcome!




Hi and welcome......but wrong forum! Goto the subwoofers forums and they will help you. Do a search on "sonosub" and/or under the name 'SteveCallas" and you will get plenty. lots of good info and HUGE sonosubs.


----------



## GrafOrlok

Media Room Setup:


Fronts: B&W DM603 S3

Center: B&W LCR600 S3

Rears: B&W DM600 S3

Sub: Signet SP/VLS200 15"


Living Room Stereo: Paradigm Mini Monitors.


All acquired on Audiogon


----------



## colbysheridan

Howdy,


I'm all Vandersteen, and lovin' them.


3A signatures

VCC-5 Center

VSM-1s surrounds (pair)

Contrabass


----------



## thoriated_tiger

*2-ch:*

A very pretty pair of near-mint 1986 Klipsch Fortés in oiled walnut (fed by audio research tube stuff). After a cleanup and a couple of hand-rubbed coats of Fromby's oil, they seem to have a glow which comes from deep within.









*HT:*

Two Klipsch SF2s up front, two Klipsch SB2s in the back, one Klipsch SC1 as the center, one AR 8" sub (All fed by a Panasonic XR-55 digiamp, serving a panasonic AE700 lcd projector on a 96" diag. screen)

*Office*:

Two near-mint 1985 Infinity RS1000. (Fed by a 1978 Pioneer SX-680) These were my first 'decent' speakers, bought 'em when I was 15. Still have 'em. Use 'em every day.










In The Planning Stages:


1. Replacing the HT Klipsches with five or six new Klipsch Cornwall IIIs. This will have to wait 'till I get a place big enough to hold five Cornwalls (the front three will go behind a perforated acoustically-transparent movie screen) (note: cornwall III is in the works, hasn't been released to the public yet.. but yes, the Cornies are back after a near-20-year absense!)


2. Finding a pair of Infinity InfitiTesimal microspeakers for the office.. I kinda like the old RS1000 but want the InfiniTesimals for their uh, kawaii-factor (and EMIT tweeter







)


----------



## mrtimstik

Magnepan 2.7 right and left

Magnepan MGC-1 center

Definative Power 1500 sub

ADS 300 surrounds

2 Buttkickers


Sounds fantastic


----------



## quadriverfalls

*Main Theater:*


AUDES Blues, Sentral, Studios (rear surrounds), Citation 7.3 THX Adaptive Dipoles (side surrounds), twin Citation 7.4 THX 14" passive subs.

*Kid's Home Theater/Gaming system:*


ONIX Tykes 5.1 system

*Two Channel System:*


ONIX Reference 1's, ONIX Sp-3 Integrated, ONIX XCD-88 CDP, DENON DP-60L TT


----------



## tsteves

Magnepan MG-3.3R fronts, CC3 center, MG10 surrounds, SVS 25-31PCI sub, Denon 3910, 3805, Vutec Silverstar, Panasonic AE-700 pj.


----------



## dan711

for now here is my setup. I change things up on a yearly basis.


fronts L&R - Wharfedale Evo 30's

center - Evo center

rears - Evo 8's

sub - svs pb12


----------



## hitechluddite




> Quote:
> (note: cornwall III is in the works, hasn't been released to the public yet.. but yes, the Cornies are back after a near-20-year absense!)



I hope they do them justice in the new release! I've been ebay scanning La-Scala's. I'm a snob, I used to have an ugly old set of K-horns and insist on a folded horn if I get another set of Klipsch.


My current system isn't the best I've ever had but considering the state of my hearing it is good enough...


Yamaha RX-V1400

Carver AL-III's in the Front

Definitive C-1 Center

Definitive BP-2 Rears

Koss 12" Sub


I have my vernable JBL 4311's hooked up to the computer and my MP3's sound fine!


----------



## archibael

Living Room: Energy Take 5 + 10" subwoofer

Master Bedroom: Crummy Soundesigns I got out of a trash heap

Master Bath: Realistic Minimus-7Ws

Kids' Playroom: Some nameless Optimus speakers

Under Construction Home Theater Room: vintage Sansui SP2000s (4 so far and counting!)


----------



## Bone215

stereo room:

2 polk Monitor 10


basement

2 TSS studio monitors

2 JBL S 38


home theater

2 JBL 4408A studio monitors

1 JBL E35 center

2 DCM surrounds

1 small panasonic rear center

1 ACI Titan II subwoofer


----------



## Nunzi

Infinity's all around


IL60-fronts

IL35-center

IL10-rear surounds

Alpha-25es side surounds

CSW10 650w sub


S/N p-965 prepro

ATI amps


----------



## Espo77

Def Tech 2002 TL Bi-Wired (fronts)

Def Tech 2500 Center Bi-Wired

Def Tech BPX Surrounds

Velodyne 10" Sub


collection=JBL L46 (won't get rid of)

Bose 901 VI Concerto ( in closet in case someone from AVS stops by)


----------



## Tina C.

JBL Studio Series II S38's for the front


SCTRII for the center..


Matching towers for the rears...


And a PB10 and a PB12 for the sub(s)


----------



## newtune3

Cerwin Vega LS-5 times 6

Cerwin Vega LS-6C center

Cerwin Vega LW 15 Sub


For Stereo, I have an original purchase pair of Original Advent Loudspeakers in oiled Walnut. Replaced the surrounds once. still sound good.


Downstairs,


Advent Laureate pair


----------



## BigEars

DRM Staged IV and B&W D7 Mark II


----------



## Andrew Wolfe

At the moment - a pair of Ohm Walsh 2



The 5.1 system was decomissioned for a remodel a few months ago. It is being replaced with a 7.1 Klipsch system with RF7/RC7 in front.


----------



## einsteinjb

HT (mishmosh system, in transition):

Onkyo TX-SR702

B&W DM602 S2 mains (at least for now)

BIC DV62CLR-S center w/Ed Frias xover mods (Don't laugh, it's not bad)

Boston Acoustics CR-75 surrounds (soon to be Ascend CBM-170SE or SVS SBS-01)

SVS PB10-ISD

TV: Nothing to speak of, plain Panasonic CRT til I can afford sump'n BIG










Mixing room (2.1 chan. -- I offer live 24-track digital recording services):

PowerMac dual G5 2.0

Vintage Luxman LV-117 Integrated Amp (2-chan)

BIC DV62CLR-S pair with Ed Frias mods (soon to be Ascend CBM-170SE or SVS SBS-01)

Hsu VTF-2 Mk 2 (on sale in delicious piano black!)


I'm pre-ordering a pair of both the Ascend CBM-170SEs and the SVS SBS-01s for comparison against each other and the B&Ws. I'll settle on each set's permanent home after extensive house-rocking sessions.


----------



## Dr. Mags

System configuration: 6.1

Front: Zu Druids

Rest of system: Heavily modded RCA Pro LX-550 (CS-550 for center channel)

Sub: Homemade Dayton 15" DVC in a 3 CuFt box (sealed) with 1000 watt plate amp


Strange mixture, but the combination of the Druids (breathtakingly musical) with the LX-550s (great for surrounds with their dipole Linaeum Tweeters) is fantastic sounding.


----------



## joerod

Joe Rod's HOME THEATER Room...


Pinnacle KLCR x2

Pinnacle K80 x4

Pinnacle baby boomer plus x2

MTX Lolita low profile subs x4


ONKYO TX 1000 AVR

ONKYO SP 1000 DVD

JVC HM5 U DVHS DTHEATER (92 titles)

HD TIVO DirecTV

Universal Remote MX3000

MONSTER POWER

OPTOMA H79 PJ

VUTEC SILVERSTAR 120" VISION X SCREEN


The Lolitas are small and hidden with my leather movie seating (2 for each row). You don't really see them or hear them, just feel them vibrating the seats...The first comment I always get is how great my theater sounds. I am a big fan of Pinnacle..


----------



## drdoan

As of last week: SVS SBS-01 with 2 SVS subs. 16-46PCi and PB-10. Pioneer VSX-1015 (in shop, front 2 channels developed distortion). RCA DVD with ClearPlay. HD TiVo on DTV. Optima H31 PJ with 92" pull-down screen in a 11.8' x 15' room with vaulted ceiling to 12'. Dennis


----------



## jayrad

Dynaudio Contour 1.3SE, Contour Center, Triad System 7 (surround, oldies but goodies) and Sunfire Truesub Mk II


----------



## Jotun

Fronts: Onix Rocket 750 Signature

Center: Onix Rocket "Bigfoot" RSC200

Rears: Onix Rocket 550MKII

Sub: Velodyne CHT-12 (soon to be upgraded).


----------



## cuz24

i have infinity 111B's and mirage 90i speakers trying to set up surround sound just bought sony high def tv awsome. looking at pioneer elite 74txvi dont know if it can handle the 3B's also velodyne sub 10 inch im new so forgive my ignorance on this stuff


----------



## HT Nitwit

Added myself with the following


Paradigm Studio 100 v2

Paradigm Studio 20 v2

Paradigm Studio ADP450 v2

Paradigm Studio CC v2

Sunfire Solitaire 10 sub.

Denon AVR 3803

B&K Reference 200.7 amp

Denon DVD 3190

BenQ 8700+ projector

Carada Brilliant White screen

Dish Network 811 satelltie receiver

300 disc Sony CD Megachanger

Gefen DVI switcher and more....


----------



## Gecko85

Not a "dedicated home theater" setup, but a living room setup where I watch movies on my HDTV without breaking the bank or taking out a second mortgage:


7.1 surround

----------------

Athena Point 5 Mk II (S.5 fronts, rears, and whatever you call the extra 2 rears...C.5 center)

Hsu VTF-2 MK2 sub

Yamaha RX-V657 AV Receiver

Panasonic DMR-ES30VS DVD Recorder/VCR Combo

Sony 34XBR960

URC-100 Remote


----------



## John Robert

Dedicated HT:

RBH T-1 L/C/R

RBH 66se X 4

Velo DD12

RBH 1010SEP X 2

Hsu VTF-3R


Family Room:

Klipsch SP-1 L/R/LFE

Klipsch Center and Surrounds


Bedroom (The Leftovers!!!)

Athena AS-F2 L/R

Klipsch SP-1 Center/LFE

Energy Take 5 surrounds


My Office:

Totem Forests


----------



## richard_onyschak

Focal JM labs


Electra BE 927's

Utopia BE center channel

Electra SR 900's ( 2 pair )


Custom home built dual dual 12" subwoofers


----------



## GotWAF!

6T Fronts

9C Center

10S Surrounds

5i Sub for augmentation


KEF C55 in Garage

Paradigm Titans in Living Room

Polk Atrium 45 Outdoors


----------



## DblHelix

Here goes:


M&K S-125 L/C/R

M&K SS-150 Side Surrounds

SVS 16-46 pci Subwoofer


May upgrade the fronts to M&K S-150 sometime down the road


----------



## TitaniumTroy

Magnepan 3A's up front

Magnepan MMG C for center channel

BIC Venturi V62 for surrounds

BIC 12" subwoofer

NAD 7153 Surround Reciever

Sony SACD/DVD player

Sony Wega XBR 34inch CRT


All of this in a small L shaped apt. living room. Currently I am trying to compensate for the bad acoustics with a mixture of thick foam, and 4 inch & 2 inch GIK panels (rock wool).


I also built my own subwoofer stand out of 3/4" thick rubber sheets, a couple of rubber parking blocks, some neoprene and gel computer wrist pads with a pane of glass sanwiched in for stability and hockey pucks under the subwoofer's feet. Lastly to top it all off, two twenty five pound dumbell's for mass loading.


----------



## ezervoud

Front : Bose 901 VI (w/ their active equalizer)

Surround, Center: Bose Acoustimass 7 (w/ their passive sw)


----------



## jbrillo

Fronts: JBL S312II

Center: JBL N-center

Surrounds: JBL N-24's

Subwoofer: SVS-PB12 ISD

Receiver: Pioneer VSX-72TXV


----------



## VanMark

7.1 surround

Energy Connoisseur C5 (L / R front)

Energy Connoisseur C-C1 (Centre)

Energy Connoisseur C1 (L / R Surround)

Energy Connoisseur C1 (L / R Rear)

Energy S10.3 powered sub


Yamaha RXV-750 Titanium Edition


----------



## Dan_J_H.

Fronts: KEF Q11's

Center: KEF Q10c

Surrounds: KEF Q2ds (dipole)

Sub: SVS PB12-PLUS/2

Receiver: Pioneer Elite VSX-74TXVi


----------



## Viperech

Main







Front) Paradigm Studio Monitors

Center: Klipsch KLF-C7 Changing to Paradigm

Rear: Paradigm 11SseMK3

Sub: Carver Sunfire True Subwoofer MII

Reciever: Yamaha DSP-A1


Sony KDS-R60XBR1

Sony RDR-HX15- DVD Recorder

Motorola DTC 6412 Phase III HD DVR


----------



## Yiangos

L&R : ProAc response 4

center : ProAc Response cc2

Surround : ProAc tablette 2000

Back Surround : ProAc tablette 2000

Subwoofers : Velodyne HGS-18 x 2


----------



## BMO

LA&HR -Monitor Audio Gold GR 20

Center -Monitor Audio RS LUCRE

Suer.- Monitor Audio RS 8

Rear Suer. Monitor Audio RS 1

Subwoofer Hsu VTF 3 MK II


----------



## iitywygms

Main - Snell type E3

Center - PSB

Surrounds - Infinity Infintesimal Four

Sub - Velodyne spl 15


----------



## avast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yiangos* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> L&R : ProAc response 4
> 
> center : ProAc Response cc2
> 
> Surround : ProAc tablette 2000
> 
> Back Surround : ProAc tablette 2000
> 
> Subwoofers : Velodyne HGS-18 x 2




man that's some expensive system you got! awesome setup! I used to have a pair of Response 1SC and they are very capable.


----------



## avast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jayrad* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Dynaudio Contour 1.3SE, Contour Center, Triad System 7 (surround, oldies but goodies) and Sunfire Truesub Mk II




good taste and great setup! I almost went for 1.3SE with Bird's Eye Maple but until I heard Special 25 .... but I was skipping lunches for them


----------



## Yiangos

Hi avast and thanks for your kind words. Mine are in "Yew". i wanted them in "Piano black" but proAc don't use that.Then i've decided to get them in "Bird's eye maple" but fortunately the dealer over here had some wood samples and what i saw it in real,changed my mind.Too "whitish" for my tastes lol

Bought mine after listening to a "studio" series model,don't remember the actual model,and in a few words,bought them without listening to them. It tool me many months to get used to their sound,since my previous speaker (blown them up,don't ask me how lololol) were the top-of-the-line TDL. The reference standard ones.Yes,i did manage to blow up the whole right side speaker,all 7 drivers,woofers too ROTFL

Here is my complete system and if you or anyone else wants to ask anything,just let me know.


main speakers : ProAc Response 4

Surround speakers : ProAc Tablette 2000 (2 pair)

Center speaker : ProAc response cc-2

Subwoofer : Velodyne HGS-18 (1 pai)

AV Amp : Denon AVC-A1 se ( European model) not sure which US model is.

DVD Player : Pioneer Elite 79 (will get it sometime next week)

Plasma : Pioneer PDP-506xde

Projector : Sanyo PLV-60(lcd) , Sony HT-50 (crt)

Scrrens : Da-Lite permwall w/4;3 electric masking,Da-lite grey cloth,motorised w/tensioners

MiniDisk : Sony MDS-Ja-555es

Tuner : Revox B-261

Pre-Power : jeff rowland Synergy ii / Model 8ti

Cd Player : Cary Audio cd-306/200

Phono Stage : Tom Evans "The Groove"

Turntable : SME Model 20.0 w/SME series V aniversary tonearm , Kenwood L-07D w/ Kenwood tonearm

Cartridges : VanDenHull "black beauty",Van DenHull "Mc-One",ShureM-75EDii, Stanton 881s,Yamaha MC-100

Racks , Clearlight Audio RDC aspect rack , sound organization z560

Mains etc : Isotek Substation fully loaded (isolation transformers etc) APC line filters 1250 (x2) Rotel 1050 (x2)

cables : various , through XLO signaturers,Van Den Hull mc-silver , revelation , mainstream,the first , Hovland music groove 2 , Nirvana sl etc etc too many to mention here.

Thanks again !


----------



## James Barnette

Home Theater Setup

2 Axiom M60 Ti

4 Axiom QS 8

1 Axiom Center Axiom Speakers are to good to be true, the other stuff is ok

1 Veldyne Sub

1 Yamaha Sub

Onkyo 800 Reciever


----------



## Angor Watts

Speaker Setup:


L&R Paradigm Signature S8's (rosewood)

C Paradigm Signature C5 (rosewood)

RS Paradigm Signature ADP(s) (rosewood)

RB B&W DS6(s) inwall (white)

SUB Earthquake MKIV-15 (piano Black)


----------



## NEAR_SOTA

I have a full array of N.E.A.R. (New England Audio Research) which are not in production any longer.Mine had new drivers put in by the orignal designer Bill Keltyka of NEAR.


M50's'--M15's--M10's

I use the M15's for the CC!

Sub--HSU VTF3 MK.III

Video Monitor--Panasonic 42" Plasma


I would need to spend $15K to replace these speakers I bet!

At present I am using a Panasonic 70 Reciever which I shall switch out to seperates again as I am still looking for a better frontend that can do both HT and 2ch.. I hate losing SOTA 2ch. reproduction at the expense of HT.


I have been thinking of getting Aragon's HT Pre-Processor and using a Plinius amp for the Main channels and an B&K for the surround and CC.


I use an old Phillips CD-80 which still outshines most transports that are made today along with a Panasonic DVDP.I also have a Pioneer DVDP for other formats which I dislike for Video playback.


I have different taste of music and also have a Tape Collection along with a Vinyl collection which has not seen to much play the last 10yrs..


Very satisfied with my speakers!


----------



## fastbike

LR: Energy C5

C: Energy C-C1

Surround: Energy C3

Sub: Dead Mirage Omni S-10


Sending the Mirage amp to service today. Loved the sound when it was working, but rethinking the choice and looking at a HSU STF2


----------



## gr8daneh

1 - JBL Northridge EC35 center channel

2 - JBL Northridge E80 left and right, floor standings

4 - JBL Northridge E10 rear surrounds

1 - JBL SUB160


All are ash black in color. Driven by a Onkyo TX-SR503



Sounds great!


----------



## MIkeDuke

Here is my complete setup. It has proven to me that patitence can pay off

1. Krell Showcase preamp

2. Esoteric DV50S DVD/CD/SACD/DVD-A player

3. 1 Bryston 4b-ST for L/R

4. 1 Bryston 5b-ST for Center and surround

5. 1 pair JM labs 927Be for L/R (Limited run of 500 pair with beryllium tweeter)

6. 1 JM Labs CC-901 Center channel

7. 2 Polk RT-3 surround speakers

8. 1 JM labs SW900 Subwoofer

9. 1 Monster power HTPS-7000

10. 1 Monster power AVS-2000

11. Cables by Transparent Audio

12. Pioneer DV-47ai DVD player

13. Sony 34XBR800


----------



## donkie

Athena F2.2 mains

Athena C1.2 center

4x Athena R1.2 surrounds

Infinity 12" sub - older

Pioneer VSX-1015TX receiver

Adcom GCD-700 5-Disc CD Changer

Adcom GFA-555II amp driving mains

Tripp Lite LCR-2400 Line conditioner

Electrohome 8501 CRT Projector

Dell 3400MP DLP Projector

110" Carada screen

HTPC

Monster cable for audio, belden for video


Music system

Allison Acoustics CD-8's

Adcom GTP-450 preamp

Adcom GFA-545II amp


Sitting in closet:

Adcom GFA-555II

Allison Acoustics CD-7's

Boston Acoustics A150's

Pioneer LD player, 50 LD's


I'm 2 days away from having dedicated theater complete, and it's driving me crazy. Last purchase will be HSU or SVS /2...decisions, decisions


----------



## kera

Athena Point 5

Mirage Omni S10

run by a HK AVR 235

Onkyo DVD, DVD-Audio SACD player

Sony 715P DVD player

Great setup for HT but not so great for music

Upgrading path - mains to be replaced with Athena AS B1 or ASF1 soon


----------



## JMartinko

Mains: B&W 802D's

Center: B&W HTM3

Rear: B&W 805S

Sub: Velodyne SPL10BGII


----------



## bpape

Theater

Mains: Dynaudio Contour 3.3

Center: Dynaudio Audience CC

Surround: Alon Centris

Sub: ServoDrive ContraBass


----------



## dskelto

home theater:

Mains: Mackie hr624's active monitors

Center: Mackie hr626 active monitor

Surrounds: Advent av575's - Ebay for $57, but they really get the job done.

Rear: 1 Advent Laureate floorstanding speaker - One of a pair I bought for $35 at an estate sale.

SVS PB10-ISD


RAWKs the House!!!!


----------



## Reed H

This is my first post so I hope you are patient with my detailed equipment review which I realize is beyond the scope of this thread.


Front L/R: Quad 12L (Studio version); sourced from front L/R pre-outs through a Paradigm C-30 crossover.

Main Amp: Yamaha M65; As $ permit, I will replace this with a Yamaha MX-1 or 2.


Center: Paradigm CC-370; May replace someday with a Quad L-Centre.

Side Surrounds: Paradigm ADP-170's

Back Surrounds: Paradigm Monitor 3's

Receiver: Yamaha RX-V1400


Front Sub: SVS 25-31CS; sourced from front pre-outs through the Paradigm X-over.

Back Sub: 15" 3.56 cu.ft. sealed DIY; sourced from LFE channel. As $ permit, will replace driver with an Adire Tempest.

Sub Amp: Carver TFM-35


Sources: DVD- Pioneer DV-578A; VCR- Sony SLV-N500; Cassette- AKAI GX-M10; Turntable- Technics SL-QD35; MP3- Dell PC (all rarely used except for DVD & PC).


Video: Run of the mill 26" Philips TV. Someday will have a projection LCD.


Power: PowerVar ABC1200-11; Sourced from a #10 AWG home run. I need to get a 2nd PowerVar.


Ancillary: Carver H-9AV; Behringer Ultraflex Processor; ART351 Equalizer.


I listen seriously to music about 30% of the time, casually listening to music about 50%, and watch movies about 20%. The un-orthodox sub configuration is due to the fact that when seriously listening to music I set the receiver to Direct 2 channel stereo, whereby only the front L/R channels are active.


The Quads are glorious speakers to hear all by themselves, but they roll off at about 45Hz. However with the above arrangement the SVS provides the Quads with lower end support even in this 2 channel mode. Also, the Paradigm X-over has infinite variable gain, phase & cutoff controls which are very helpful for blending the SVS with the Quads.


----------



## petemc1

All Def Techs.

L/R- BP7004

center- C/L/R 2300

surrounds-BP2X's


----------



## kera




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kera* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Athena Point 5
> 
> Mirage Omni S10
> 
> run by a HK AVR 235
> 
> Onkyo DVD, DVD-Audio SACD player
> 
> Sony 715P DVD player
> 
> Great setup for HT but not so great for music
> 
> Upgrading path - mains to be replaced with Athena AS B1 or ASF1 soon




Update...

I added two AS F1s last week. They are my mains now. Still in the break-in period... (My basement family room looks like a freaking speaker store now







)

I am very happy with the setup...very good for music as well as movies.

Planning to connect the 2 S5s to the RS to complete the 7.1 system...that is this weekend...


----------



## dbmaven

All M&K THX Select

LCR750 and Center-750 mains

S550 Surrounds

VX-1250 Sub


----------



## F107plus5

Current crop of speakers:


Axiom M50s main.

Axiom M3, vertical/inverted, center.

Axiom M3s surround.

Sub: ancient, creaky 16mm film(1946 vintage)projector speaker cabinet with PE 12" driver.


Much better sounding system than Y'all may have been led to believe.


----------



## jxm12

Main family area B&W's 805's.. Surrounds and center are Mirage , Living room is ADS 810's Series 2.. Both Great in their own ways


----------



## LucaBrozzi

My system pales in comparison to some of them on this thread but I bought my years ago and for the most part it still does what I need it to do and does it well but it is not the best ever made.

All Mirage speakers

RFX-7 Floor standing

RFX-C Center

RFX-2 Bookshelf (surround)

Mirage sub.


again this is the lowest end stuff that mirage makes and all if it was being discontinued when I bought it as they were getting ready to introduce their omi polar stuff (wich is why I got it so cheep) But again it sounds clean and for the price has giving me years of good service. My look into upgrading in the next few years but we will see.


----------



## drseid

Mains: Tyler Acoustics Linbrook Signature System (2 piece)

Center: Tyler Acoustics Linbrook Center Channel

3 Rears: Tyler Acoustics Taylo Reference Monitors

Sub/LFE: ACI Titan II


----------



## bigpapa

My HT, all Bay Audio inwall:


970's for L and R

960c for C

985's for surrounds

900 sub with 150w rack mount power amp/Xover

Denon AVR3805


I'm very happy with it. Especially since I live in a small house and I have room to walk around... plasma mounted on the wall.


Recent client install;


BW Nautilus 802's for L and R

HTM3 for center (had an HTM2 because of budget, took one listen, and tried to sell me the HTM2 for cheap!)

BW Signature 7's for rears/surrounds.


Bryston SP1.7

Bryston 4BSST for the L and R

Bryston 8x75w for the Center/surrounds (forget the model # at the moment)

(two channels bridged to 250w for center)


I had a lot of fun 'calibrating' this after work hours. Neighbor complained, client amused.


----------



## davidpa

aerial acoustics model 9s FL, FR

aerial acoustics CC5 center channel

Aerial acoustics CC3b rear channel

[email protected] ss150 surrounds

paradigm servo 15 NHT SA2 w/sw12i sub

Bryston 14B SST for LR

Anthem MCA50 for center(bi-amped) and surrounds.


----------



## kesa32

fronts- seas thors


centre-seas odin


sides-seas odins


rears-seas odins


subwoofer system-4x18" avalanche drivers in ib line array


----------



## amb7247

sig.


----------



## Avliner

Hi,


I got a full set of JBL speakers, being powered by a Denon AVR - 3805:


FRONTS = ND 310 (Northridge Special Series - made in Denmark)

CENTER = S CENTER

SW = PB 12

SURR. = S 38 II

SURR. BACK = N 28 (Northridge Special Series - also made in Denmark)



Cheers / Avliner


----------



## Rikizzy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dan_J_H.* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Fronts: KEF Q11's
> 
> Center: KEF Q10c
> 
> Surrounds: KEF Q2ds (dipole)
> 
> Sub: SVS PB12-PLUS/2
> 
> Receiver: Pioneer Elite VSX-74TXVi




How do you like the combo Pioneer and Kef. I'm considering getting an Elite or Marantz. Do you listen to music too or just movies? See my signature for my setup.


Thanks,


----------



## Jack Dotson

Energy Veritas 2.3i - Main speakers

Energy Veritas 2.0Ci - Center

Sonance TR-4000 in-ceiling - surrounds

SVS 20-39 PCi - Subwoofer


----------



## r.owen

Acoustech HT-75 /Main

Klipsch SC-1 /Center

MB Quart QLA40 /Rear


----------



## QueueCumber

I sold the B&W 802Ds and bought Wilson Watt Puppy 8 speakers. Below is my original post from 12/29/05.

B&W 802Ds.


I'm saving up for the rest after I purchase a Sony 60" SXRD in January.


----------



## Khorn

2 channel system only..........Klipschorns.


----------



## BIGBC

I currently have an

HK AVR-335 driving 10 year old Kenwood 100W stereo speakers

Waiting on the SBS-01 5.1 system from SVS










Can't wait to get the new speakers the upgrade has been a long time coming


----------



## flint350

HT:

Def Tech BP7002 L/R

Def Tech CLR 2500 Center

Def Tech BPX Surrounds


Office:

Computer - Logitech Z5500 6.1 (500 watt with Sub)

Music (when not using Logitechs) - Bose 901 VI with bookshelf surrounds


----------



## hifijoe

All 2 Channel here !


Martin Logan Aeon i ( upstairs )


Ohm Walsh 5 ( downstairs )


Hifijoe


----------



## pg6922

Polk RT 35i front

Polk CS somthing center

Infinity Quadrapole surround

PolkSW 8"


----------



## ranster

Revel M20 Fronts

Revel C32

Revel S12 Surrounds

Paradigm Ref. Servo 15 V.1


----------



## matzamiller

Revel F12

Revel C12

Revel S12

Hsu STF-3


----------



## LCSeminole

Klipsch Legend & Reference Series mix:


Fronts: KLF-20's

Center: KLF-C7

Rear & Side Surrounds: RB-5II's

Sub: Cerwin Vega Sub-150


Subwoofer is to be replaced soon. Probably a Velodyne or SVS.


----------



## fuzzatch

Mirage All around:


Omni 250 fronts

Omni CC center

Omni 50 rears


Just ordered the Omni S12 sub, can't wait for it to arrive.


----------



## BiggenF15

Def Tech all the way!


BP 2006TL mains

CLR 2300 center

BPX surrounds


----------



## aabouganem

Axiom speakers (M80, M22, QS8, VP100, VP150, EP500)

NAD T163 pre/pro

Outlaw 770 amp

Outlaw ICBM

NAD T572 DVD changer

Samsung HL-R6168W

and soon to get a Velodyne SMS-1 (after all the christmas presents budget is used, need to wait a while)


----------



## CthulhuPhile

Focal JMlab Electra 927Be Limited Edition. One of the 300 couples worldwide, my first serious loudspeaker...


...And I blew all my money on it and now I have no dough for a decent amp, cd and cables...


----------



## RMK!

My 6.2 System:


Speakers:


Revel Performa F52 (Main)

Revel Performa F32 (Rear)

Revel I-30 Inwall (Center)

JL Audio F113 Subs (2)

Monitor Audio SLCR (Surround back)


Audio Electronics:


Denon 3910 DVD

Parasound C2 Pre

Sunfire Signature 400 X 5 Amp

Outlaw Audio Model 2200 M-block (for 6th SB channel)


----------



## Twylight

Def Tech BP 10 Main

Def Tech Pro Cinema Surround

Def Tech bp 8 back surroung

Def Tech uhhhh CLR1000? Center (matches bp10s)

Def Tech 1500 sub (SVS is calling my wallet...)


----------



## brubacca

I have 2 different frnt setups that I switch about twice a year.


Soliloquy 5.0s

Soliloquy C-3


.or.


Paradigm Reference Studio 20

Paradigm Studio cc-450


AND


Def Tech Powerfield 15 Sub

Mission 770DS Rear Surround


----------



## Lasher

5 years on a "Working Man's Budget" and my system is finaly on the map........lol










Enjoy the pic's http://llasher2.photosite.com/HT/ 


Lasher


----------



## Poparelly

M&K


MP-150 x3, surface mount, white

SS-150 x 2, surface mount, black

MX-350 MkII x 1, front of room

Velodyne CT 120 x1, back of room

Paradigm Titans x2, second zone


Driven by Anthem MCA-30 for fronts, Pioneer Elite 27tx (THX Ultra) for surrounds and zone 2.


See my sig for pics. PM for questions.


----------



## Nasmo_Q

Hi all.


I've got the following:

o Dunlavy Alethas (mains)

o Dunlavy SM-1 (center)

o Dunlavy SC-IAV (surrounds)

o Velodyne FSR-15 (sub)


Happy listening,

Nas


----------



## Captbill

Just joined and I am upgrading my TV and some of my AV stuff. Speakers. Two Bose 901's in front, small Bose center channel speaker. two Bose 201's in the rear.


----------



## CenterForAnts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Captbill* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just joined and I am upgrading my TV and some of my AV stuff. Speakers. Two Bose 901's in front, small Bose center channel speaker. two Bose 201's in the rear.



dang you gotta upgrade


----------



## PrISM

I just ordered:


Paradigm Monitor 9s (2)

Paradigm CC-370 (1)


----------



## LI-SVT

Fronts: B&W DM603 S3

Center: B&W LCR600 S3

Rears: JBL (don't remember the model#) they are a MTM configuration posisioned horizontaly


I mostly use the system in 3ch mode. I have some JBL rears in the back I turn on occasionly.


----------



## Jeff Hovis

HT:

Audax HT speakers

15" Dayton cylinder sub 260L 17hz 500-watt amp

HK AVR 7200


TV Room:

Athena Point 5 Mk II HT Speakers

Dayton 15" sealed sub 250-watt amp

Sony receiver


2-channel system #1

2 Bottlehead Paramour 2A3 tube amps

1 Bottlehead Foreplay preamp

1 set Buschhorns

1 set Pi 8 horns


2-channel system #2

Denon 1020 amp (18-yrs old)

Murphy Blaster MBOW1s speakers


----------



## Cdnhifi

Energy Line up here.


Currently running the Take 5 set-up with the XL-S10" Sub but have just picked up the following to be installed in our new loft condo:


Front: Energy Connoisseur C-3 bookshelf

Center: Energy Connoisseur C-C1

Surrounds: Energy Connoisseur C-R3's


Picked the above up for unbelievable prices.... its almost criminal. Gotta love clearance!


----------



## TarHeel92

JBL S-26II's for fronts and rears/S-Center II/ Dayton 10" sub.


----------



## Nightmaster

Little bit of everything...might go to Paradigm up front but then again, may stay with my Infinity's......


Fronts- Floorstanding Infinitys

Side Surrounds- Paradigm Monitor 3s

Rear Surrounds- Paradigm Atoms

Center- Pinnacle P5.5

Subwoofers- 12" Velodyne, 15" Definitive Technology


Computer Room- Klipsch THX 4.1 system


----------



## Gomariners116

Home Theater & Music Room

BOSE Acousticmass 6 system

a pair of older Bose 4.2 shelf speakers

Powered by New JVC RX-D202B Receiver

Awsome sound.


Gomariners116


----------



## conchyjoe

Aerial 10T's FL/FR

Aerial CC3B Center

Energy V2.0RI Surrounds


Powered by Parasound


----------



## KenCM

Main HT

Swan Divas 6.1/2.1/C3

SVS PB12+

Integra 6.2

NAD DVD


Bedroom

Velodyne Deco 5.1 system

Panny XR55


----------



## jhoppmann

Fronts-JBL E90

Center-JBL E35

Rear-JBL E20

Sides-JBL E20

Sub-JBL E250


All in Cherry.


----------



## NorthernCat

Paradigm Studio 20's - Front(Till i get the 100's)

CC 370 - Center (Will be upgrading to the 570)

Mini Monitor - Rears

Yamaha rx-v540


Receiver does the job for now but will have to upgrade when i move so i dont have my condo neighbors complain anymore. Im very pleased with Paradigm and the quality of their products.


----------



## Juc

Just set up: Paradigm Titans, Atoms and CC-170. No sub as of yet.

JUC


----------



## DVA

Swan 5.2F and 4.2C, 4.2F are on the way for my rears. I will be purchasing a SVS 20-39+ when I move into my new house.


DVA


----------



## Uninvited Guest

Mirage Omnisat v2 5.1 system.


It consists of:

60" Sony SXRD RPTV

Denon 2106

Mirage S10 sub

Omnisat v2 CC

Omnisat v2 FS

Omnisat v2 satellites (w/stands)

http://miragespeakers.com/omnisatv2.shtml


----------



## speeeedy

kef 205 fronts, 201 rears, 202c center, 2 sunfire true subs and 1 def tech supercube 1. i am getting 1 more super cube and the 202c will be in the rear and the new front center will be the 204c!


----------



## manorhill

orbaudio 7.1

mod2 FR FL CC

mod1 Rear and Surround

orb sub


Not the best for music but hard to beat at any price for movies.


----------



## Capek

Ascend 340SE mains

Ascend 340SE center

Ascend 170 Classics for sides and rears

Hsu VTF3-HO w/ turbocharger (eventually







)


----------



## Denon_Kid

wholy moley, i just replaced a very old pair of Bose interaudio-4000 10" 2-ways (which way back when i had replaced the cheapo paper tweeter with some better silk dome units) with a pair of JBL 8" 3-way E60's.


the E60's handle more power but the Bose had a richer bass. i do have a small sony powered sub to help in the low end. i'm slowly building a HT setup now that i have a panny 42" plasma.


it's always been the case that the smaller the woofer driver the less bass was produced well at higher power. i heard a pair of 15" Cerwin Vegas a few years back and man oh boy did they have a nice punch to them.


the tweeter on E60's seem to be a tad sensitive, but i can EQ it.


----------



## jimp444

Panasonic 50" 8UK - Monitor

Receiver = Kenwood VR409 (HTB)

Front = Audionics (vintage 70's)

Center = Kenwood (HTB)

Rear = Bose 201's

SW = Kenwood 8" (HTB)

I am in process of upgrading. Just did the TV, now I am looking to replace the center channel speaker. I am planning on testing the Klipsch Synergy III C-2.

Any comments or suggestions, other than damn that's a suck system, would be appreciated. I spent my big bucks on the TV.


----------



## dburchet

Toshiba 30" Widescreen HDTV monitor

Pioneer VSX-815 Receiver

Fronts: Dali Ikon 2

Center: Dali Ikon Vokal 2

Rears: Crap no-name rears; Soon to be Dali Ikon On-Walls

Sub: MTX SW2 12" 100W


I just got rid of a pair of JBL E-80's and a Polk CSi-3 center and replaced them with the speakers above. I could not be happier. It's like eating flank steak one day and then enjoying a nice juicy New York Strip.


Jimp: I would suggest looking elsewhere for the Center channel speaker. I know Klipsch is a major brand name and alot of people are happy with them, but think of it this way. BB sells them for around $250.00 with a markup of lets say $75.00 so the wholesale price from Klipsch is 175.00, now assuming Klipsch wanted to make $50-$75 off of each speaker that brings the price down to $125-$100.00 and it cost probably $25.00 to make it. So what kind of technology could you buy to put in that speaker for $75.00.


Anywho it really all comes down to what you like and what pleases your ear. If you like the sound of the Klipsch then go for it, just test and compare to some other speakers.


----------



## jimp444




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dburchet* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anywho it really all comes down to what you like and what pleases your ear. If you like the sound of the Klipsch then go for it, just test and compare to some other speakers.



dburchet - You are absolutely right. I tested a paradigm center yesterday and it sounded like the treble was turned all the way down. So I returned it and the salesman suggested I look at the Klipsch because they are "brighter". Anyway, the credit card bill just came in for the TV,







so I am holding off for a while. BTW - How do you like your new speakers?


----------



## Paul350Z

My stuff is really (really) old from the mid-80s


Infinity RSIIIb - fronts

Infinity Kappa5 - surrounds/rears

Infinty Video 1 - center

VMPS "large" - subwoofer


I've felt the sound change on these things over the last twenty years but just now have come to the conclusion to replace them - at least the main and subwoofer speakers. I've had so much enjoyment from these things it's hard to let them go.


----------



## dburchet

Jimp, I absolutely love the Dali's. I was listening to the Eagles When Hell Freezes Over Cd and I had it on hotel california, I could hear the plastic pick strum against the guitar strings. I was amazed. Sure I am not looking forward to the CC bill when it comes in but these babies are worth it.


----------



## Spank1

50" SXRD

Yamaha 5850

Athena B2.2's (front)

Athena WS-60 (center)

Athena Micra 6 satellites (rear, ceiling mount)

Athena AS-P4000 (floor shaker)


Thats it. Thats the list.


***SPANK***


----------



## bignorm

I,m in.........


Good Idea!!!!


Paradigm Studio 40

CC-470

ADP-470


SVS 20-39 PC+


----------



## john duve

HT 5.1

NXG Center NX-PRO 5520 CLR

NXG Fronts NX-PRO 6220

NXG Rears NX-PRO 6220

Velodyne Sub DPS-10


----------



## Nate552

Hey everbody!


Center Channel - Polk CSM

Main's - Polk M20

Rear's - Polk M10

Sub - Dayton 12"


----------



## aragon127

I'm in:


BIC Acoustech HT-75 Mains

BIC Acoustech HT-65 Center

Wharfdale WH-25 Rears

Mirage Omni S12 Sub

Conntected to HTPC


Just got pretty much all of it. Still trying to decide what I think of the BICs.


----------



## hotrodguy

Hey everybody,


I may be new to this forum but not to equipment and HT, so I thought this would be a good place to say "Hi".


HT: LCR - B & W FCM-8's

LS/RS - B & W SCM-8's

Sub - B & W PCS-8 x2


Audio: Cello Amati's (double stacked)


Hotrodguy


----------



## steelerhater

Hi all:


SBS-01 7.1 Set with PB10-ISD Sub....from SVS...

pushed by a Denon 3805...


----------



## gonzalc3

Hi,


I have a 6.1 system:


M&K LCR THX 750s

M&K THX SS 550s

M&K 750 center channel as surround back

and a M&K THX V1250 subwoofer.


Driven by a Marantz SR 9600.


Coming soon are two M&K SS150s and moving into a 7.1 system.


----------



## jvgillow

Living room

3 x Athena AS-F1

4 x Athena AS-B1

SVS CS-Ultra

Bedroom

Athena Point 5

AS-P400


----------



## PULSAR3002

My Setup:


Cerwin Vega MX-250: Fronts & Center

Paradigm Studio 20 v.3: L & R Surround

Polk RT f/x: Back L & R Surround


A constant work in progress....


----------



## Tracy RainH2o

Mains: DCM Time Window Seven

Center: Tannoy S6C

Surrounds: Tannoy S6LR

Sub: SVS 20-39CS+


----------



## Kainam

I guess this is as good a time as any for my first post....


Mains 1: Cerwin Vega 1215 (Forward firing 12" + a 15" downward firing woofers)

Mains 2: Polk Audio SDA CRS+

(Currently saving up for a Paradigm Signature 7.x setup to go with my Velodyne)

Sub: Velodyne DD-18


----------



## wisedesi

Family Room

------------------------------------

Center Polk CSi25

Front Polk 2 R30

Surround Polk 4 R15

Sub Mirage S12

Receiver Onkyo TX NR801


Official Fatwallet speaker system










Bed Room

------------------------------------

Sony 685 watt 5.1 system.


----------



## Tom Klemans

HT system set up in family room


Plasma - NEC 50XM4

Mains - Dali Suite 2.8

Center - Dali Suite C0.8

Surrounds - Dali Suite R0.8

Rears- Dali Suite R0.7

Sub - ACI Force

Power Amp - Rotel RMB-1075

Surround Processor - Rotel RSP-1068

DVD Player- Denon DVD-1920

Turntable - Denon DP-59L

Cartridge - Grado Gold

Cables - Monster

Cabinets - Salamander


I'd like to show it off, but I still haven't bought a digital camera. Sorry.


----------



## dmcdayton

Front/Rear- 4x NHT 1.5s

Center- AC-2

Sub- SVS20-39PC+


----------



## ZULLO

parasound c2 processor

parasound t3 tuner

parasound a51 amp

monster 7000 sig a/c

kef q11s frt

kef q10c center

b &w surrounds/ dipole

svs pb/ultra

.............................This looks good............real good


----------



## PastramiKing

Orb Audio 6.1 (Mod2 front, Mod1 rear)

Denon 3805


Love it. Great at both music and movies.


----------



## Obi Wan Kenobi

Pastrami King --- Nothing personal, but when I saw your screen name I immediately had visions of Tony Siragusa. Now he is the ultimate Pastrami King.


----------



## agro1

McIntosh LS 360's

Paradigm Studio 100 v.2

Paradigm Studio 20 v.2

McIntosh HT-4 center


McIntoch MC352 x2 (one for each front speaker







)

Anthem MCA 5 for rears, center and zone 2

Anthem AVM 20


----------



## Yawn

Theater zone - B&W DM 602 S3 (4)

B&W LCR60S3

B&W ASW 600


Living room zone - Totem Acoustic Arro


Office zone - Paradigm Studio 20 v.2


Outdoor zone - Elan om650w


----------



## Benjammin007

H/K 630

Bose 901 VI front

Bose 301 rear

Bose VCS 10 center

Velodyne 3750 sub


----------



## imispgh

I have had Proac, Paradigm, Mirage and Magnepan


I was waiting around, years actually, for a used pair of Proac Response 3's. After reading the Triangle reviews I bought a used pair of the Celius 202's. Given I use a tube amp and I am over 40 (hearing rolling off) they sound excellent to me. (I plotted them in my room using Room EQ and a Behringer 2496 to fix low freq problems. Even though they are rated to 40hz I get 30hz flat because my room helps. On high freqs they actually roll up a bit over 10K - even with the tube amp. I think my hearing compensates for that)


Equip - AMC Int Tube amp, Systemdek IIX with Goldring 1012GX, Behringer 2486, Denon 1250 CD with Audio Alchemy D/A and jitter reducer, Dakiom stuff, AC/DC/AC converter etc. I treat all first order reflection points - including behind my head and the ceiling.


----------



## OptimusPrime1

Wooohooooo!!!


----------



## Bharat-N

HT Room:

Pioneer VSX-1014 receiver

2x HTD Level 3 Towers

2x HTD Level 3 Bookshelfs

1x HTD Level 2 Center

1x HTD Level 3 subwoofer

InFocus SP 4805 projector

DaLite 106" VideoSpectra screen


Family Room:

Sony STR-DE835 receiver

2 x HTD Level 3 Bookshelfs

1 x HTD Level 2 Center

2 x Technics mini (really crappy - don't ask)


----------



## jmschnur

TV Room


Martin Logan Clarity

Cinema I

NHT Dipole surround

HSU 1220 sub

Lexicon DC-1

Hafler-DH200 (for Clarity)

Outlaw 750 for center and surrounds


Listening Room

B&W 801 series 80

Carver 1.5T amp

Amber preamp


----------



## riceaterslc

DefTech BP2006TL

DefTech C/L/R 2002

DefTech BP1.2X

PhaseTech 3T

PhaseTech Power10


yeah i know the phase tech's aren't exactly timbre matched but they're just fine for watching movies


----------



## gohd

Ascend 340 classic LCR + 170 classic sides + Hsu VTF3. Awaiting upgrade to "SE"s hopefully withing the next several months.


----------



## jqc123

Family room:

Phase Tech PC1.1 fronts

Phase Tech PC33.1 center

Phase Tech PC6.1 surrounds

Velodyne HGS10 sub

Marantz SR5200 receiver

Some Sony 5-disk CD/DVD player

Dish Network satellite receiver

Sony 36" CRT


Basement:

Thiel CS1.6 fronts

Arcam AVR300 receiver

Acram DV79 CD/DVD player

Dish Network High Def satellite receiver

Samsung HL-R5678 56" DLP

(Thiel SS1 sub, SCS3 center, Powerpoint surrounds to be added later)


----------



## diamonds

My speakers are as follows:

*Front:* Martin Logan Summits
*Center:* Martin Logan Cinema I but I have the new Martin Logan Stage on order which replaces the Theater I
*Rear:* Martin Logan Script I
*Subwoofer:* James 1200

They are powered by:

Pass Labs X250 (2 Channel)

Pass Labs X3 (3 Channel)


The sources are:

Cary DVD-6

Musical Fidelity KW DM25 Transport and DAC System


The Preamps are:

Pass Labs X-1 for 2 channel

Mcintosh MX-134 for Video


----------



## MIkeDuke

diamonds, very nice setup It seems like me, you have an integrated 2ch/HT setup as well(see page 3 in this thread.) How do you like the Music Fidelity? I was thinking about using 2 different preamps as well, but I think I am going to focus on getting the Classe SSP600. If it is good for 2ch, that will be it. If not, the search will continue. But again very nice setup.


----------



## diamonds

Thanks for the compliment on my system.


The Musical Fidelity is amazing!!!! Totally ridiculous how good it is...it is the best CD player I have ever heard.


Remember that a Surround Processor will never sound as good as a dedicated 2 channel preamp that has class A circuitry. But if you are going to just have one preamp the Classe SSP600 is a good choice.


How do you like your Krell??? I have heard good and bad about it???


I am sure your system sounds awesome!!!


----------



## MIkeDuke

Thanks. It has taken many years but I am very happy with how it sounds. I have been happy with the Krell but I feel that it is breaking down. I know that it may be a trade off by going with one pre for both but here is my situation. At the store where I got my Esoteric DV50S they sell Jeff Rowland, Arcam, and Lexicon gear. Now, the Arcam does not have Balanced inputs of my cd player. So that means I would need a Jeff Rowland Pre. But I have read bad things about the Arcam's reliability so out the window it goes. So that leaves Lex+Rowland. And that = serious money that I do not have. So I asked around and the Classe was mentioned. I may try and do two if the store I am going to on Sat has the gear and price range to fit my budget. Also, I have all my gear connected with balanced interconects. And I really don't want to change that.


So Like I said, on Sat I am going to check out some stuff and we shall see what we shall see.


----------



## bigdaddy999

Mains: Snell E2

Center: B&W CDM CNT (surprisingly good match to the snells)

Surrounds: Boston Acoustics something or others (a100's?)

Sub: 2x CSW Newton p1000

Receiver: Rotel rsx-965

NAD T-571 changer

Rega Planar 2 turntable


----------



## kherman

Mains: Infinity SM122s (no longer in use though)

Surround: Infinity SM65s

Center: infinity Primus C25


And thse will be changing soon.


----------



## Paul350Z

25-20 year old stuff:


Fronts: Infinity RSIIIb

Surrounds F/R: Infinity RS2000

Matching Infinty Center

Sub: VMPS Large


That stuff is on it's way out for some home theater equipment.


----------



## dannyandjackie

Castle Acoustics UK Compact for L R and rR rC rL duties


a Castle Acoustic LCR Centre for better headroom in the centre


a Castle Acoustic Cube Sub Woofer


All hand built in pure maple veneers...

http://www.castle.uk.com/pages/compact.htm


----------



## johndn

Studio 100's (mains)

cc570 (center)

servo15 (sub)

4 minimonitors (surrounds)


Power: Denon avr5803

Source: Denon dvd2900


----------



## TheMan5952

2 Sonus Faber Concerto's

Sonus Faber Solo Home center

2 Boston VRM-50 in rear

Definitive Technology ProSub 200


Powered by


Yamaha RXV-750

B&K 3220 3 channel amp.


----------



## JefCon

My W.I.P.


Aerial 6 Fronts (Rose Walnut)

Aerial CC3B Center

powered by Proceed HP3


Klipsch KG 2.5 Surrounds

Powered by Yamaha integrated


Lexicon MC-1 controller

Arcam DiVA DV88 DVD/CD


----------



## christoofar

HT room:

3 X Onix REF.05s (LCR)

DCM OW2 rear surround X3

Dayton 10" sub


2.1

DIY bookshelves w/ Vifa drivers

Mirage BPS-100 sub


Incoming:


2 X Onix XL-S bookshelf


----------



## www.records

My all vintage 2 channel system-


Altec 604-8G Studio Monitors (model 17's)

Pair of McIntosh MC40 tube monoblocks

Sansui 1000A receiver (used as preamp)

Thorens TD160/LinnLVX/Goldring 1042

Marantz CC-65se


----------



## jsimmons

Aerial 10T for the left and right front

Aerial CC3 center channel

Aerial SR3 surrounds

Velodyne FRS18 (2)

Vandersteen 3 (I can't sell a great speaker)


----------



## JefCon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsimmons* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Aerial 10T for the left and right front
> 
> Aerial CC3 center channel
> 
> Aerial SR3 surrounds
> 
> Velodyne FRS18 (2)
> 
> Vandersteen 3 (I can't sell a great speaker)



10T 's , I'm jealous.

How do you like the SR3 's? They are next on my wish list.

My Klipsch surrounds are becoming more and more annoying, as would be expected (when combined with Aerials).

What amps do you use?


----------



## Bobstattoo

Klipsch RF7

Klipsch RC7

Klipsch RS7

Klipsch RF3-II

15" Dayton Titanic

Yamaha RX-V4600

B&K Ref 200.5

Pioneer Elite 59Avi


----------



## beanpod

RTR's in the 70's

PN6's in the 80's

BP8's in the 90's...1st attempt at HT with PN6's


New wife, kid's and career from mid 90's to date...relegated to 2 speaker stereo only with reduced opportunities to really enjoy the music.


Just replaced my old Yamaha RX-V660 with a HK635


Added a Mirage S12


Plan to move the BP8's to rear surrounds and purchase matching fronts of a different flavor for a 21st century renewed attempt at HT. Excited.


Really enjoyed AVSForum over the past 2-3 months. Very educational updates to much of what I had forgotten related to home audio.


Good thing I handle the finances and the wife has no idea of my expenditures.


----------



## NHT4LIFE

HK AVR 435

NHT SB-3's Front

Klipsch Forte's Rear Surrounds(till the Classic Threes move the SB-3's to the rear)

Hsu STF-2

Phillips dvd 724 (dont laugh...plays every type of burned media....)


Incoming Soon:

NHT Classic Three's(preordered awaiting delivery date....Hurry up damnit !!!)


----------



## Don_Kellogg

*Front's:* Klipsch RF7
*Center:* Klipsch RC7
*Surround:* Mirage OM 10 (Replacing Triads or Klipsch RS)
*Back Surround:* Mirage OM 10 (Same as Above)
*Subwoofer:* Paradigm Servo 15 v2

*Power:* Pioneer Elite 74


----------



## CrashNBurN

*Front's:* BP7002 (I just bought)
*Center:* Haven't decided yet...open for suggestions
*Back Surround:* In-Ceiling UIW 94/A
*Subwoofer:* JBL 12" enclosed (Looking to upgrade if you have suggestions)

*Power:* Denon 3806 & Denon 3910 w/HTS3600 MKII


here is a pic I took today of the towers...


----------



## tdogroeder

*Fronts*- Focal JM-Lab Cobalt 816 S's
*Center*- Focal JM-Lab Cobat CC 800 S
*Side Surround*- Polk Audio FXi3's
*Back Surround*- Polk Audio R15's
*SubWoofer*- Polk Audio PSW303

I plan on upgrading my sub.


----------



## hpeel

kef 107s


----------



## mysphyt

Screen Channels: EAW CB153x 

Surround Channels: EAW CR82 

Subwoofer(s): LAB Subs 


Powered by 6000W of QSC amplifiers


----------



## ken1953

Front: Vienna Acoustics Bach Grand Towers

Center: Vienna Acoustics Teatro

Sub-Bass: REL Q201e

Surround: Vienna Acoustics Berg


Powered by: Pioneer Elite vsx-74txvi

Disc Player: Denon 2910


----------



## firebook23

 NAD T534 DVD Player 
NAD T763 AV Receiver 


Mains - PSB Speakers Image T55 Loudspeakers 

Center - PSB Speakers C40 Center Channel Speaker 

Surrounds - PSB Speakers S50 Surround bi-polar 

Subwoofer - PSB Speakers SubSeries 6i Subwoofer


----------



## tdogroeder




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *firebook23* /forum/post/0
> 
> NAD T534 DVD Player
> NAD T763 AV Receiver
> 
> 
> Mains - PSB Speakers Image T55 Loudspeakers
> 
> Center - PSB Speakers C40 Center Channel Speaker
> 
> Surrounds - PSB Speakers S50 Surround bi-polar
> 
> Subwoofer - PSB Speakers SubSeries 6i Subwoofer



I thought about going with that set up, but where I auditioned them they didn't sound good at all. I was disapointed because I hear the B25's with the C60 center and it sounded good, but had to go to a different store to hear the T55's. I ended up going with JM-Lab Cobalt 816 S's & CC 800 s.


----------



## iamfranki

Fronts - Dynaudio Audience 42

Center - Energy AC300

Surrounds - Energy RVSS

Sub - SVS PC plus 25-31


Supply - Outlaw Audio 950 processor and 7100 Amplifier


----------



## swwg

Fronts - Boston CR85

Center - Boston CRC

Surrounds - Boston CR55

Rear - BIC Venturi center (left over from my old HT system)

Sub - JBL PS120


Powered by Denon 1604.


The above low budget system sounds good to me. I think they sound like Sonus Faber. Don't laugh. It may be yet another illustration of "you hear what you expect to hear".

Seriously the BA speakers sound natural and balanced. Perhaps it's that I like Advents and the original KLH speakers.


Oh by the way, since others are posting their video, I may as well include my InFocus 4805 projector & low budget 27" Magnavox tube TV. Man the Magnavox is still going strong after 10 years. I remember my previous Magnavox did not last that long.


Oh yeah, I have Energy C-1 speakers powered by Harman Kardon receiver in the bedroom.


Nick


----------



## Hyperlite

Mains: Ascend CBM-170SE

Center: Ascend CMT-340SE

Surrounds: Ascend HTM-200 (2)

Sub: Mirage Omni S12

Receiver: Panasonic XR55S


----------



## Steve1856

Infinity Prelude MTS fronts and center

B&W DS6 for rears

Anthem D1 pre

Anthem A5 amp

Aragon 2004 MKII (for fronts only)

California Audio Labs CL10 CD player

Pioneer Elite DVD changer

SOny VPLHS51A

DaLite 45x80 fixed screen

Audioquest Jaguar interconnects

Audioquest Pikes Peak speaker cable


----------



## bleedingears

Here's my low budget setup.I have 4 jbl L100's running on a yamaha ax700 and 2 dahlquist dq10's with klipsch 12" woofers,2 klipsch kg4's,2 jbl e50's and 2 jbl j350a's to fill in the sound on another ax700 soon to change to a yamaha m60 with a yamaha c2 preamp. Using 16guage landscape lighting cable for speaker wire . .A real solid wall of sound.Excellent imaging and with the power up bass shakes the house like an earthquake.I find no need for a subwoofer.Not for the fainthearted.


----------



## colin.p

I have a very "humble" system, ahem, but for the price I paid for them, I am satisfied.

I have Quest loudspeakers, QT66 fronts, QC5 center, QB6 rears, and a QS1011 sub.

I got them for roughly half price from a "big box" store up here in Canada.

All total, I paid around $450 Canadian. However the sub quickly gets overwhelmed at higher volume watching DVDs. So I bought an athena AS-P6000 on sale for $399 and I must say that for the price, am happy.

I won't pretend that Quest speakers are HI-FI, or even MID-FI, but they do a reasonable job. Of course, I would like to have more esoteric speakers, but for 4 times the price, or more, that would be a hard justification. (At least for quite some time).

Driving them is a Panasonic SA-HE75 AVR.

That's one for us "modest" system owners.


----------



## BigBlack

I've recently purchased a complete 5.1 Energy C-Series set-up. Very nice form and function (especially for the price).


I'm very impressed with construction quality and materials, and of-course sound.


I have:


C-300's (fronts)

C-C100 (center)

C-50's (rear-surrounds)

S8.3 (sub-woofer)


I hoping to see other posts for users with new C-Series out there. I mostly see previous (and current) Conisseur Series (ie. C1, C3, C5, C7, C9, etc.,..).


BB


----------



## turbojr74

Mains: Vandersteen 2CE Signatures

Center: Sonus Faber Solo Home

Surrounds: Definative BP-2 (however considering an upgrade)

LFE Sub:Vandersteen V2W

Rear Surround Sub:Sunfire True 10

Preamparrasound 2500U

Ampsarrasound HCA1206 & HCA1000


----------



## AUDIO_MONK

I have RBH 61-SE/R bookshelf speakers (mains) klipsch rc-30 klipsch ss-1 surrounds and RSW-10 sub. I'm in the middle of upgrading to rbh/ status acoustics. Parasound c2 and parasound A51.


----------



## Graedat

klipsch centre

jamo mains but are being replaced by my RTR series 3(getting refurbished)

sony bookshelf rears

isobaric subwoofer


----------



## wensteph

Snell THX series all the way around including subs.


----------



## slammers

All Paradigm Speakers


Monitor 9s in the front

CC-370 Center

ADP-370 Sides

Mini Monitor Rears

PDR-12 Sub


----------



## Rally

All Vienna Acoustics:


Waltz Grand center

Beethoven fronts

Hayden Grand surrounds

MK Subwoofer


----------



## BEN Q DUDE

does anybody have anything to say about PIPEDREAMS?


----------



## murphy54

I have panasonic speakers


----------



## ejunior2

Snell k.5's up front (LR) with CC1 center. Paradigm Atom rears with Paradigm Sub. Running 5.1 from Pionerr Elite VX-45.


----------



## tgaines14

Onix Rockets:

RS850's (mains)

RSC200 (center)

RS250MKII's (rears)

UFW-12 (sub)


----------



## Helier Felipe

B&w N804 Mains

Htm1 Center

Scm Sorounds

Hgs18 Velodyne Sub


----------



## pixelfun

I use Monitor Audio GR10 speakers for front, rear, and center. Aperion Audio for the sub. It's a good combination.


----------



## j.4knee

HT:


Main L/R Modified Klipsch La Scala's: Tweeters Crites CT 125's (these have a horn identical to Klipsch K77 but are mated to an Eminence APT 50 driver) Mids Altec 511B mated to K55M Bass horn is stock Klipsch La Scala. Crossovers are ALK Eng Universal repalcements


Front Center and Surrounds: Klipsch Heresy II's.


2Ch: the same modified Klipsch La Scala's


----------



## Marty Milton

I have all Paradigm Monitor speakers. Monitor 7s in front, CC-350 center, and Mini-Monitors for surround. These are all v. 1 speakers that I have had for nearly 8 years. I am getting the upgrade bug, but have to hold off until I can help get my son through college. Only three more years left.


----------



## buggy

L/C/R M&K S100

REAR M&K S85

SUB(2) M&K V125

(2) DYNAUDIO D28AF tweeters

(4) DYNAUDIO 30W100 sub bass


I've had all of this since the late 80's except the 30W100's, thinking about upgrading to KEF IQ9, IQ6C & IQ3 for the rears. Going to Russound R12DT (2) for the subs. Going to upgrade everything else too, to keep up with PJ.


Buggy


----------



## taydak

Hi All,

I have a lot of audio equipment to sell. I have 2 sets of speakers : [email protected] Matrix model #80311B and [email protected] Matrix 80311B . My question is this: Where can I go to find out what a 'fair' selling price would be? I also have McIntosh power amplifier 350wpc Model MC352, and Conrad Johnson Premier fourteen preamplifier. My husband died a year ago and this was his love and hobby - I don't know anything about audio and don't know how to price it. Any responses will be deeply appreciated


----------



## DD's Lounge

Def Sub

Def center channel

301 bose fronts and rears


----------



## DD's Lounge

Def Sub

Def center channel

301 bose fronts and rears

161 bose sides

Will upgrade to all Def Bookshelves speakers in future.


----------



## diamonds




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *taydak* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> I have a lot of audio equipment to sell. I have 2 sets of speakers : [email protected] Matrix model #80311B and [email protected] Matrix 80311B . My question is this: Where can I go to find out what a 'fair' selling price would be? I also have McIntosh power amplifier 350wpc Model MC352, and Conrad Johnson Premier fourteen preamplifier. My husband died a year ago and this was his love and hobby - I don't know anything about audio and don't know how to price it. Any responses will be deeply appreciated




I would sell you items on www.audiogon.com . Private message me and I can help you with selling prices for all the items as well as posting them on Audiogon. I have sold 40 items or so on the website and always have recieved a fair price and delt with very honest people.


----------



## topspeed

B&W CDM 7NT

B&W CDM CNT

B&W CDM 1NT

DefTech PF12TL

Von Schweikert VR1

Mission 780 Argonauts

Frankenspeakers (take two old Sony monitors and replace the drivers w/ pe parts=frankenspeaker)


----------



## mtb

I'm running a set of Fluance AV-HTB speakers off my Yamaha HTR-5650 receiver.


The sound is quite good, although this isn't in a large room. I have no subwoofer, but my wife still complains about the bass in the Return of the King battle sequences and I thoroughly enjoy my classical CDs on them.


See my page at mikebabcock.ca/ht for more details, info, complaints as I have them


----------



## dsandover

I have a pair of Champman T-8's. I bought them on consignment 10 years ago and have just used them as the L & R's for my home theatre system. I know they retailed for about $3500 U.S. in the mid 90's. I want to buy an amp but am looking for suggestions. I don't know anything about these speakers other than Chapman Audio Systems is/was a small custom shop in Vashon Washington. I am considering an Audio Refinement Complete amp and CD Player but am worried that it won't have enough juice to maximize the speakers. Any Suggestions.


----------



## tdogroeder




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dsandover* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a pair of Champman T-8's. I bought them on consignment 10 years ago and have just used them as the L & R's for my home theatre system. I know they retailed for about $3500 U.S. in the mid 90's. I want to buy an amp but am looking for suggestions. I don't know anything about these speakers other than Chapman Audio Systems is/was a small custom shop in Vashon Washington. I am considering an Audio Refinement Complete amp and CD Player but am worried that it won't have enough juice to maximize the speakers. Any Suggestions.



There are a lot of good reviews on Outlaw Amps.

http://outlawaudio.com/products/index.html


----------



## ABSiNTH

Center: B&W 600 Series 3 LCR600

Front Left/Right: B&W 600 Series 3 604s

Surround Left/Right: B&W 600 Series 3 601s

Subwoofer: HSU Research VTF3-MKII

Receiver/Amp: Rotel 1056


----------



## Wiggin78

I have KEF Q5's for my Front Left and Right, a KEF Q9c for my Center Channel, and 4 KEF Ci160R's for my Surround Left and Right and Surround back speakers. I liked them originally but wasn't really blown away. After amping the Fronts and Center I have to say I am very happy with their performance. They just needed more juice.


----------



## Dakota69

Vandersteen.....

Front L/R - 2Ce Signatures

Center - VCC-1

Rear/Surround - 1B

Sub - V2W


----------



## pierrebnh

Front L/R - NHT ST-4

Center - NHT SB-3

Rear L/R - NHT ST-4

Sub - Velodyne DLS-5000R


----------



## Richie007

Front L & R - Axiom M80

Center - Axiom VP150

Surround L & R - Axiom M80

Subwoofer - Axiom EP600


Denon AVR-3805 & Denon DVD-2910


2 QSC SRA3622 Amps. (1100 watts X 2)

Carvin 1800HD Amp. (600 watts X 2)


----------



## nitro1max1

Mains Klipsch RF-83, Klipsch center RC-64, rears Infinity SM-152, back SADT SB-E880, sub Kilpsch KSW 200 and Velodyne DLS-5000


----------



## Larry Crowell

I am still assembling.


Front L&R -- my old JBL L100 12" 3-ways (as good as ever)

Sub -- JBL PS120 12"

Center -- using the speakers in my Sony TV via a speaker-to-line attenuator

Side -- any recommendations?

Back -- any recommendations?


----------



## Elguapo123

Own list:


Mains: BIC America DV-64's

Center: BIC CLRS-62 (Frias Mod)

Rears: 2 Wife approved White Kenwood surrounds

Sub: JBL E250P

Receiver: Yamaha HTR 5640

DVD: XBOX!


Covet list:

Mains: EFE Technology T-40's

Center: EFE C-20

Rears: EFE B-15's

Amp: ?


Some day....


----------



## stubeeef

Kef 105.2

Kef 101

Polk M3

Boston PV400


Looking at adding some Orb or Axiom for a dedicated HT.


----------



## jdag

Infinity TSS-750


----------



## Gary*w*

7.1 Setup:

Mains- Infinity Primus 360's

Center- Infintiy Primus C-25

Side Surrounds- Infintiy Primus 160's

Rear Surround- Infinity Primus 150's

Sub- Infinity PS-10


----------



## dsurkin

3 Large Advents (Walnut cabinet, i.e., the second series): left front and center

2 Small Advents for the rear.

Denon 2807 receiver.


----------



## 2112Raiders

Front- Infinity Prelude MTS (Tower/Sub)

Center- Infinity Prelude MTS Center

Rear- Infinity Kappa 9

Sub- Velodyne DD 18


----------



## MorganConrad

Fronts - Ohm Micro Walsh

Rears - KLH 6s

No Center, no Sub, so 6 and 7. These 4 do all I want.


----------



## junglejim9823

Fronts: Cerwin Vega LS-15's

Center: Cerwin Vega LS-6C

Surrounds: Cerwin Vega LS-8

Sub: Klipsch Synergy Sub 12


----------



## Polk_Audio_LSi

Receiver: Onkyo TX-SR503 75 x 7 @8ohm

Fronts: Pioneer CS-G9001 150 watts @8ohm (w/Kicker Comp 300 watts @8ohm replaced sub)

Center: Polk Audio CS 1 125 watts @8ohm

Surrounds: Polk Audio Monitor 40 125 watts @8ohm

Surrounds: Paradigm Cinema ADP Bipole's (bi-wired off Monitor 40's) 100 watts @8ohm

Monter THX Ultra Fiber Optic Cable, Monster THX wire

LG DVD Player & Playstation 2


I'm gonna do a complete Monitor series (monitor 70, cs 2, monitor 40 & monitor 30) still deciding about sub cuz i only have a 16 x 12 x 8 room (for now) until me and my gf get some money together and move.


But I need help though with a good pre/pro (THX preferably) and 5 channel amp (THX preferably) and 2 mono amps (THX preferably). Cuz I'll be running LSi 15's as fronts and they're very demanding. But I've been thinking about skipping the Monitor and just go ahead and move and save for my LSi. What about a Yamaha RX-Z9 with 2 mono amps for the LSi 15's? It CAN go down to 4 ohms and is 170 watts per channel @ 0.015% THD.


----------



## ultra 150 pilot

Paradigm signatures dark cherry finish,


s2s mains

c3 center

adp surrounds



love em!


----------



## southpaw170

Fronts: Axiom M22ti

Center: Axiom VP100

Surrounds: Axiom QS4

sub: SVS 20-39 PCi

receiver: HK AVR635


Axioms are amazing...especially for the bargain price you can get them for.


----------



## henryld

Fronts: Wharfedale Pacific EVO40 (Rosewood)

Center: Wharfedale Pacific EVO Centre (Rosewood)

Surrounds: Wharfedale Pacific EVO8

Rear (1): Wharfedale Pacific EVO DFS

Sub: SVS PB10-ISD


----------



## froggerSJC

Yamaha 5860 reciever


Wharfedale all around:

Diamond 8.3 fronts, Diamond center, Diamond 7 Rears

Infinity 10 inch Powered Sub


Works until the Title Doctor sets in a little more!


----------



## Virgil

Amp: Pioneer Reference A-717

CD: Pioneer Elite PD-F27

Speakers: ACI Jaguars, ACI Sapphire 25th Anniversary Edition, Quad 11Ls

Tape Deck: Nakimichi BX-300E

TT: Thorens TD-125


Tons of gear in storage I sometimes drag out including; Carver M1090 Amp, Bozak B-301 speakers, HK FL8385 CD player, HK AVR-130, Technic RS-TR155, Luxman L-210


----------



## Polk_Audio_LSi

Update:


Fronts: Polk Audio Monitor 40 (Bi-wired) (Triangled towards "sweet spot" - me)

Center: Polk Audio CS1 (In little hole my entertainment center directly above my TV - fits like it was made for it)

Surround: Paradigm Cinema ADP dipole's on back wall above corners of couch about 3 feet

Subwoofer: Velodyne VRP-1200 on floor right beside "sweet spot" - me


----------



## DOUBTINGTHOMAS29

Fronts: Quad 22L's

Center: Quad Centre

Surrounds: Axiom QS8's


----------



## pjohn

Home theater

10 pcs dantax opus 1

3 pcs mtx 15" sub

1 Ditton Powered Sub


Audio

Innersound Eros


----------



## Kenrosencpa

Home Theater


All Dynaudio

Mains Contour 3.3

Center Contour 2.1

Surrounds Countour SR


Please 2 Velodyne SPL-1200R


----------



## rallen

5 NHT Superzeros and a Velodyne CT-100 subwoofer


----------



## elmac

Here is my 7.1 setup

Front: Paradigm Signature S4

CNTR: HTM7 (to be upgraded to C3)

Sur: CDM SNT

B.Sur: CDM SNT

Sub: DD12

BTW

Working on Paradigm Reference Signature setup(almost there)


----------



## JAD2

Polk R-30 for mains.

Polk R-15 for rears.

Polk CS-200 center with a new R-15 tweeter for better timbre match.

Homemade sub using a Dayton QT210-4 8" Quatro Series Subwoofer 4 OHM, Cerwin Vega cross over and amp.


----------



## B&W Boy

All B&W's plus a Paradiam sub.


Cdm 1nt Mains

DS6 S3 Surrounds

Indoor/Outdoor B Surrounds

B&W center

10 in. Paradiam Sub.


----------



## MikeSp

All Definitive Technology:


mains - BP7000SC's

center - CLR3000

side surrounds - BP2000's

rear surrounds - BPVX/P's

subs - 2 Reference Supercubes, 1 Powerfield 1800


Velodyne SMS-1 parametric equalizer for the subs


MikeSp


----------



## deboman

Mains: Sierra-1

Center: Sierra-1

Surrounds: CBM-170SE


----------



## DirtDawg

Main: Yamaha NS-5 vintage studio monitors 10" 2-way with silk dome tweet.

Surrounds: Matching mains

Center: Tried many, settled on DIY w/Eminence Pro Audio 6" MTM, matching silk dome tweet.

LFE: Biamped DIY EBS cab tuned to 12Hz w/4 - 15" JBL 2235 below 28Hz XO'd to 2 - JBL 2235 above 28Hz.


----------



## bassbone57

Atlantic Technology 8200LR (One pair)

Atlantic Technology 8200C

Atlantic Technology 8200SR (Four total for a 7.1 system)

Atlantic Technology 8200Pedsub (12"x2)

Paradigm Reference Servo-15v.2


Powered by:


Yamaha RX-V2500 (as Pre/Pro)

Atlantic Technology A-2000 Power Amp (180x7)

Monster M & Z Series Cables


-K


----------



## etys rule

All NHT


SB3's front left and right

SC2 center

SW12 sub

SB3's rear left and right


Marantz SR4500

Panansonic TH-50PX60U

Monster Power HTS3500MKII

Panasonic DMR-E85H DVD HDD recorder

NAD C542 CD


----------



## makry

Coby cd player!










yamaha rxv2400

klipsch rb25

klipsch rc25

ar s20

polk audio rsw 404 (can't fit anything bigger in the space that I have) any suggestions?


coming soon...

ascend 340se (main and center)


----------



## -Robin

My HT / Music speakers consist of:


ML Ascent i - (Mains)

ML Theater i - (Center)

ML Script i - (Surrounds)

ML Descent - (Subwoofer)

Sony SS-MF315 (Rears)


Associated Electronics:

Pioneer Elite VSX 59TXi as Pre-amp/Pro to power rears

Anthem P5

Momitus V880 HD-DVD/CD player

Pioneer 43" HDTV Plasma

Monster Power conditioners/surger protectors

Cinemaquest/Audioquest Cable


----------



## Blues Fan

7.1

Front: Yamaha NS-777

Center: NS-C444

Surrounds: Polk Monitor 30

Rear: Polk R 50

Sub: Polk PSW 12


----------



## eggman

Front - B&W N802

Rear - B&W N804

Center - Klipsch RC-7


----------



## aronmartin

Fluance SX-HTB+

12" Pioneer home made sub with Eosone ESP-910 plate amp


----------



## AtTheCross

Bose Acoustimass 5 Series III


----------



## laststarfighter

JBL Northridge;

N26II (mains)

N Center II

N24II(surrounds)


Mirage FRx S8(sub)


the mirage just kicks butt for an 8"

bass is tight not flabby, and very musical(though I wish it had a phase switch)


the Northridge series are not high end by any means, but they do sound good,

the tweeters are all the same so they are timber matched.

the mains don't have alot of bass...but that's why I have a sub









the surrounds do their job well for their size.

the center is ok, the cabinet is made of plastic and would resinate easily when you tap on it, so I decided to fix that...


I removed the drivers and the batting and why jbl didn't spray a sound deadener on the inside surprised me, there was one brace in the middle and that was it









so I cut some mdf for more bracing, 4 more to be exact, and I glued them in with a hot glue gun and whole lot of glue









I even added pools of glue to a few places to add mass to the panels so as to reduce vibrations, the tweeters are mounted on a plastic plate that is to thin and also needed to gain some mass.

the verdict? much better







tapping on the cabinet results in a thud not a ping.

I think I reduced the possibility of cabinet vibration causing coloration by a factor of 10(a guess







)


I will be doing all the tweeters soon



the speakers I really want for my theater(when I build it) are:


Energy Veritas:

V2.3i (mains)

V2.2i (center/rears) I don't like that the center doesn't have the same tweet/mid combo.

V2.0Ri (surrounds)


or


Mirage OMD series: I'm looking for reviews

OMD-28 (mains) darn sexy speakers









OMD-C2 (center)

OMD-R (surrounds)

I can't watr till I see what else they bring out in this line.


and for the sub....a diy solution,


so far I will have 2 Alpine "TYPE R" 10's w/dual 4ohm voice coils

1500Wpeak/ 500Wrms


----------



## WolfsBane

Sony KDP-51WS550 HDTV

Yamaha HTR-5660 AV Receiver

Mitsubishi DD-6040 DVD

Klipsch RF-82 Main

Klipsch RC-62 Center

Klipsch RB-61 Back

Working on the sub...


Promedia 4.2 THX in the office.


----------



## msfeinstein

My living room/home theater recently went through a spouse-encouraged renovation and all of the "big boxes" were removed. I've now got B&W Signature 8NT in the front and B&W Signature 7NT on the sides and in the back.


----------



## bikeboy

I have the following speakers in storage. In the process of moving and can't wait to set it up in the townhouse


Klipsch Pair RF-83

Klipsch Pair KS-525-THX

Klipsch RC-64 (One heavy center)

For back surround Definitive Tech. Pair of BPVX/P

Velodyne DD-12


And Denon AVR-5805 pumping out the wattage to the speakers

Cable is RAM bi-wire (Yes I click the sponsor link to purchase it







)


----------



## directvfreak

Bose Acoustimass 16 6.1 surround system.


----------



## mkultra

I have 2 front Klipsch KLF-20


1 klipsch klf c-7 center


2 klipsch forte II floor used as surround


2 kilipsch ksp-s6 reserve surround


2 klipsch synergy floor reserve


1 Velodyne 15


receiver-Denon avr-4802


Toshiba 65h81 rear projection hdtv


----------



## GreystoneSC

My setup:

4 Paradigm Cinema 90s


1 Paradigm CC center


1 Paradigm 110 sub (10")


H/K AVR335 receiver


Panasonic 42PX60u


----------



## funkified

heres my budget setup:


2 Hand me down vintage Warfedale Mach 9's towers that my parents bought back in 83'









sony center and surrounds

Technics sa-dx950 receiver

no sub though, but i think the Mach 9's do a pretty nice job

sanyo z3 projector


----------



## satfam

HT setup:


FL/R NHT Supertwos

NHT Super Center

4 NHT Superzeroes for SL,SR, RL, and RR


Sub Mirage BPS 400

Driven by Denon 3806


I was considering replacing the NHT's with Infinity Primus 360's in the front, and Primus 150's for the surround channels, with a Primus 160 for the center. Any experiences on how this would compare with my current setup? Thanks.


----------



## dagame27

My 2 Channel Setup Is:


Polk SDA 2A's

Harman Kardon Avr 235

Adcom 555 MK II

Sony 9000ES SACD Player

MIT Speaker Cable


----------



## B&W700guy

B&W 703-Front, HTM7-Center, CDM1-NT-Rear, ASW750-Sub (All in Rosewood)


----------



## Ribalding

Den rig : Smallish Martin Logans (Aerius i, etc.) all the way around, with a REL sub.


Big Rig : tweaked Talons all the way around, with CAT subs.


(And no, I couldn't have paid for this stuff in a million years. Points for product sales contests from manufacturers.)


----------



## elmac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *elmac* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Here is my 7.1 setup
> 
> Front: Paradigm Signature S4
> 
> CNTR: HTM7 (to be upgraded to C3)
> 
> Sur: CDM SNT
> 
> B.Sur: CDM SNT
> 
> Sub: DD12
> 
> BTW
> 
> Working on Paradigm Reference Signature setup(almost there)



Fronts are now paradigm and are working well with brand new DD12


----------



## kautious619

Right now i have the Infinity TSS 450 speakers system







hook up to a pioneer 1015tx

Sometime this week or next week I will do my speakers upgrade with the Athena B1.2 x2 and C1.2









sub will be Bic H-100 or Velodyne VRP-1000, surround will be the athena Point 5 SAT if I can find them.


----------



## xRAzORx

Infinity RS-6000 or RS 6000 or RS6000 (Emit-k, Polydome-k mid, dual 10" polyolefin acoustic suspension drivers)

Denon AVR-3600dts


NEED A TIMBRE MATCHED CENTER!!!!


----------



## starcycle

Energy C-3 - mains

Energy C-C3 - center

BA CR67 - surround

Velo 10" sub

Yamaha HTR-5860 -> NAD 3020 (mains)


----------



## minerat

Thanks to the great advice on this forum I have the following 5.1 setup:
Front - Ascend CBM-170SE
Center - Ascend CMT-340SE Center (waiting on delivery)
Surround - Ascend HTM-200s
Sub - Onix Rocket UFW-10
Receiver - Denon AVR-1602


I think its a reasonable upgrade from my college Klipsch ProMedia setup


----------



## d477y11

SO...1st post!!


HT & Music:

Wharfedale Diamond 8.3 fronts

Wharfedale Diamond 8 Centre

Wharfedale Diamond 8.2 surround

Wharfedale PowerCube 12 sub


An AMAZING center speaker...it really makes up for what the 8.3's lack in 2-channel performance (they struggle with low-mids & lows)

But I can't say enough about the performance of this Center!


----------



## armystud0911

I never realised how small a man could feel after joining an audiophile forum. I felt pretty swell about my system until I saw what everyone else has.


I had the logitech z-5300's for a couple years due to the tight finances of college. Now I have a real home theater.

Receiver - Onkyo 504 - $90 new from ebay

Front speakers - Infinity Beta 50's - $135ea. shipped, new from ebay

Rear Speakers - Infinity Beta 20's $110pr. new from retailer going out of business

Center Channel - Infinity Beta C250 $120 new from etailer


I guess that comes to $590 total


I am still looking to buy another pair of beta 20's and a subwoofer for real cheap but these kind of deals don't happen every day, till then, I have to save $$$ cuz I got about 7 more years of school before I'm done!


----------



## IronCamel

Axiom M60Ti for Mains

Axiom VS100 Center

Axiom QS8 surrounds

Axiom EP-350 Sub


----------



## tw33k2514

*Fronts:* Infinity Primus 360's
*Center:* Infinity Primus C25
*Surround:* 4x Infinity Primus 150's
*Sub:* Infinity Primus PS-10


powered by a Harmon Kardon AVR 635


----------



## mjwise

Where I currently live (housing co-op):


Speakers: Fluance SX-HTB+ set with 2 of some old Sony model as surround backs.

Subwoofer: Dayton 12" Sub (SUB-120)

Receiver: Panasonic SA-XR55


At my parent's place (more my dad's system than anything):


Speakers A/Subwoofer: Infinity TSS-750 set (6.1 w/ extra satellite)

Speakers B: Acoustic Research AR-2ax (circa 1969)

Receiver: Pioneer VSX-D912K


----------



## Mike N Ike

Monitor Audio Silver S8's - mains

Monitor Audio Silver SCLR - center

Monitor Audio Silver RS fx - side surrounds

Monitor Audio Bronze Bfx - rear surrounds

Energy S10.3 sub


Pioneer Elite 56TXi receiver


----------



## satfam

Jusat changed out my setup to:


Definitive Tech:


2 BP 7006's

1 CLR 2300

4 BPV 1.2


Using an old Mirage BPS-400 subwoofer.


Really happy with the new system.


----------



## Monster Jam

Loft:

Velodyne SPL1200 Series II

4 Polk LSi15

1 Polk LSiC


Bedroom:

2 Polk R-20


----------



## ericp

Just stereo right now.


DCM Timeframes (from back in the day)

Yamaha power (ehh)


----------



## JFISHER

Mains - NHT VT-2

Center - NHT VS-2

Surrounds - NHT Absolute Zeros


No subwoofer since I am happy with the bass from the VT-2s and no real place to put one.


----------



## HOTDIGITY

My 5.1 setup:


-Mains: Ascend CBM-170 Classics

-Center: B&W 600 (older model w/black tweeter)

-Surrounds: Axiom QS-8's

-Sub: Onix Rocket UFW-10

-Receiver: Denon AVR-885s(2105 twin)


The Denon will support 7.1, but my wife won't!


----------



## He11FiRe

5 Insignia NS-B2111s


SVS PB10-ISD


----------



## Tim916

NHT Xd - L+R

Bluesky SAT 6.5 - C & Surr.

SVS 20-39PC - LFE (soon to be upgraded to current PCi spec.)


----------



## audiocricket

boston acoustics micro system 520


----------



## hannjeff

Fronts - Paradigm Monitor 9's

Center - Paradigm CC-370

Rears - Paradigm Monitor 3's

Sub - Paradigm PW-2100


----------



## deathBOB

I am now the owner of two Advent Heritage floor standing speakers with a single tweeter and what looks to be 2 6" woofers. They are rectangular with rounded corners, a brown finish, and black covering. No ports.


Any ideas what exatly these are or how good they are? They pre-date the modern internet (think early 1990's).


----------



## DD's Lounge

Fronts Mytho 3's

Center Mytho 7

Backs Mytho Gems

Sides Bose 161's

Sub Def tech Prob sub 80


Will in time change the side to Mytho Gems


----------



## jadeonly

  

Home Theater

NHT ST4 fronts

NHT SC2 center

NHT SB2 rears

NHT SW10ii sub


Just finished construction. Still need window & accoustic treatments for the room.





Music (different room, not shown)

NHT SB3 pair


Had for 1.5 years


----------



## NHT4LIFE

NHT Classic Threes (front)

NHT SB-3's (rear)

HSU STF-2


----------



## rob316

JBL SCS180.6S


Rob


----------



## dot2006

MAINS- Cambridge soundworks M60s

CENTER- Cambridge soundworks MC300

SURROUNDS- Optimus xts-10

SUBWOOFER-Cambridge soundworks P200

Harman Kardon avr235


----------



## nudge

'old' set up, now in the spare bedroom with that bike thing I almost never ride:

a/d/s/ L990 with a Denon 1025r receiver.


'new' set up for tv viewing, gets way too much use!:

Yamaha YSP-1000 with an SVS pb-10 subwoofer,

much nicer than I ever expected it to be!


----------



## rickmccamy

Man, I coulda sworn this discussion was held before, but apparently I haven't posted in this one. So...

JBL

E-80's

EC-35

E-20's

E-250

Got them from Harman Audio on Ebay, jr.com, and B&H photovideo.com, great prices for all.

Small room, display is tube 34". and AVR is Harman Kardon 430. My 800sq.ft. cottage shakes.


----------



## cahdtv

All speakers are B&W

603 S3 fronts

600 center

600 rears

600 sub

Denon 2803


Great for music and as a surround system for my Mits HDTV (CRT).... heading toward DLP but waiting a year or so to see Mits laser and Samsung LCD models.


----------



## wineslob

Hi all! New member here.


Speakers are: Apogee Duetta II's w/ modded crossovers (turned them into Sigs)


----------



## ziggij

Hi. I love my Energy C-5 mains, C-C3 center, e:XL-R surrounds and S10.2 sub run with an HK AVR-520 matched with a Sony 50 inch A-10. I can finally truly hear the bells when they ring, feel the arrows as they whip by and grab for safety when the earthquake hits. Best of all the stereo music is awesome off of the C-5's. I am finally a happy camper.


----------



## griplimited

Mains: CBM-340SE

Center: CBM-340SE

Side Surround: CMB-170SE

Rear Surround: HTM-200


Sub: Infinity 10" from previous setup (still funding for HSU VTF-3)


----------



## TDI Driver

Long time listener . . . first time caller


Primary system

Front L/R: Athena S3/P3

Center: Athena C1

Surround: Athena AS-IW6


Second system

L/C/R/LS/RS: NHT SB3

Sub: NHT SubOne i 12"


----------



## Rainbow

Mains : X-LS

Center : waiting on the X-CS

Surrounds : X-LS

Sub : X- SUB


Umbelievable speakers for the price.


----------



## A/Vspec

8 Totem Model-1 signature's and 2 Totem Thunder subs.


----------



## zoen18

*Fronts:* Paradigm Titans
*Center:* Paradigm CC-170
*Surround:* Paradigm Atoms
*Sub:* Not Purchased Yet. H-100 or Pinnacle ACSub100
*Receiver:* Onkyo TX-SR602


----------



## SAVholic

Front:Yamaha ns-555

Center:Yamaha ns-c444

Surr x 4:Yamaha ns-a638

sub: Yamaha YST-SW315


----------



## Patdeisa

Setup: 5.1

Mains/Center/Surrounds: Anthony Gallo Nucleus Micros in Wine

Sub: SVS PB10-ISD


Setup: Music/Parties

Mains: JBL S38


Previous:

Mains: Infinity RS 2000.2

Sub: Infinity BU-1


----------



## vivanshah

Joined the site










Fronts: B&W 802 S2

Center: B&W HTM7

Sides & Rears: B&W 600 S3

Sub: B&W ASW 675

Denon AVR 4306

Panasonic AE700u Projector


This is at home...(family funded







)


In the process of putting together a system for college this fall (roommates funded







)


----------



## SysteX

Well, I'm off to college in one week so it's time to par down my system. This is what I'll be taking with me.


Insignia NS-B2111

DIY preamp

Audiosource Amp Three

Sony MDR-V700 cans


Yes, it's humble, but these are going to be the poorest four years of my life... (I hope)


----------



## SirTony76

What up:


Yamaha NS-555's up front:











NS-333's in the back:











NS-C444 in the middle:











SW-215 down low


Driven by a Yamaha HTR-5370


Which gets a signal from my Creative Labs Audigy 2: NX


TP


----------



## nsdjoe

Living Room (Home Theater / Main Entertaining Room for Parties)


Fronts: Polk Audio RT800i ($150 for the pair)

Center: Polk Audio CS245i ($50)

Surround: Polk Audio RT1000i ($100 for the pair)

R. Surround: Polk Audio RTFX ($50 for the pair)

Sub: Yamaha YST-SW160 (Last vestige of my old system... eventually to be replaced by an SVS PB10-NSD) (I think I paid $175 with my Best Buy discount in 1999)

Receiver: H/K AVR 330 ($250 on eBay)



Bedroom


2 sets of Polk Audio RT7 (best bookshelf speaker I've ever heard) ($100 for the first pair, $130 for the 2nd)

Sub: Polk Audio PSW-100 ($50)

Receiver: Some old Pioneer pro-logic 75w x 4 (got it free with the first set of RT7s above)



Note that I managed to get amazing deals on most of this stuff by buying used (but in excellent condition) from classified ads.


----------



## briman1001

Living Room

5 - Mirage OmniSat's. Full size and not the micros.

SUB- HSU VTF-2 MKII

Receiver- HK AVR 240

DVD- APEX AD-800

SONY CDP-CE405 Old ass CD carousel.


----------



## AbraxasEE

Living room:

2x Polk Monitor 50s

1x Polk CS1

2x Old (very old) magnavox 3way towers

2x old sony towers (from my freshman year of college)


Working on replacing the sony's with a nicer set of polks and moving the magnavox to the surround back channels


bedroom:

logitech 5.1 computer speakers

sound blaster x-fi

grado sr-80s


----------



## jclaflin5795

MY BUDGET HOMETHEATER SETUP.

Cambridge Soundworks Tower II As Front L/R

Cambridge Soundworks Center Channel Plus

Cambridge sound works S200 Multipole Surrounds

Definitive Prosub 100TL

SPEAKERS ARE DRIVEN BY A ONKYO TX-SR601 H/T RECEIVER.


----------



## ellogan

Two-channel: North Creek Borealis (just beautiful sounding speakers, even for an acoustic suspension fan like me!) (NHT Superzero rotated in and out). The Borealis (or zeros) are used with a Sony DVP S-9000ES DVD player, a Carver ZR1600 digital pro amp, a Space Tech Q-112 tube preamp (sometimes I also use an FT Audio LW-1 passive pre (clean, transparent, and dynamic sound)). I also use a Panny SA-XR57 or HK635, either of which will drive my upcoming front projector sound system with NHT Superzeros all around. Currently listening to the Panny with a pair of Superzeros. This cheap combo cannot be beat! Jazz female vocal CDs are glorious! Cassandra Wilson's "Blue Light 'Til Dawn" has never sound better, even on the NHT SuperOnes, the Borealis or many of the othe speakers I have had over the years (Triangle Titus, BA VRM-60, etc.). I think anyone who has either the Superzeros or the Panny receiver should get the other for a match made in heaven (only tried them in stereo so far with the Panny driving the 9000ES from the digital output). I also have a few of the original Radio Shack LX-5 and a pair of Klipsch LaScala which I listen to from time to time.


HT: 5 Acoustic Energy Aego 2 with two bass modules and Sunfire Dominator 12-inch sub to complete a 5.1 system (Aegos to be replaced with 5 Superzeros). The Aegos sound very clear in the mid-range and play much louder I can stand, or care to stand. The Aego system is driven by HK325 used as a pre-pro, not a receiver.The Superzeros may provide more detail in the midrange and probably higher hi end extension. However, the Aego 2s are some little wonders (for HT, I do think they are suitable for a quality 2-ch music only system).


----------



## scutfargas

My set up is pretty basic, but it sounds great to me!!!


Front, Center, and Rear Surrounds are: a/d/s/ HT400LCR

Side Surrounds are: a/d/s/ MT15's

Subwoofer: a/d/s/ HT12PS


As you can tell, I am an avid a/d/s/ fan.....


----------



## mschiff

Current setup:


HT (5.1)


Def Tech SM450 fronts

Def Tech CLR3000 center

Def Tech BPVX/P surrounds

Velodyne CHT-12 sub


Bedroom


Def Tech SM350 fronts

Def Tech CLR2300 center

Yamaha in ceiling NS-IW360C

Yamaha YST-SW215 sub


Home Office


Turbosound Impact 50 front and surround

RCA (Radio Shack) center

Yamaha YST-SW215 sub


I just bought a pair of Def Tech PM900 speakers to replace the mains in the HT, which will probably move the 450s to my bedroom and the 350s to my office.


-- Martin


----------



## Angel L.

I bought the Artisons PLCR's with matching rears, and nobody in this forum can comment or has heard of them.


----------



## Rick88

My Setup:


Polk Rti6 Mains

Polk CSi3 Center

Polk RTi4 Surrounds

Mirage Omni S8 Sub


Driven By - Harman Kardon AVR 435

Sources - Sony DVP-NS3100ES SACD/DVD, Denon DR-M22 3 Head Tape Deck


----------



## avr 635 user

Can someone tell me would I see any improvement in sound quality if I replace my Klipsch Synergy F2 speaker with Ascend Accoustic 340SE?

I already have the subwoofer.


Thanks.


----------



## HiFiSoundGuy

Polk Audio lsi15's and Two Clever Little Clocks for room treatment!


----------



## Tarheel72

Def Tech ProMonitor 200 L/R

Def Tech ProCinema C2 Center

Def Tech ProMonitor 100 Surrounds

Phase Technology 12" powered sub


I am limited to book shelf size speakers due to my built in entertainment center, and these were well regarded when I got them about six years ago. I wish I could use towers.


----------



## DS-21

Quote:Originally Posted by *DirtDawg* 

LFE: Biamped DIY EBS cab tuned to 12Hz w/4 - 15" JBL 2235 below 28Hz XO'd to 2 - JBL 2235 above 28Hz.


Damn, that's some serious sub! I used to use a pair of 2235H's, each in the following alignment from 100Hz up, and it felt like endless reserves of some of the cleanest bass I'd ever heard outside an I-B Cabasse 55ND. Probably they were even a smidgen better than my current sub, in fact, but also more obtrusive... Here's my setup.

*Living room*
LR: Tannoy 8" Dual Concentrics in their fiberglass indoor/outdoor cabinets (i8AW) with bespoke crossovers and ports sealed.
C:Dual Concentric driver from a Tannoy Saturn S8iw (same driver as their System 8 NFM pro monitor per Tannoy NA) in bespoke hammer finish silver and white painted MDF cabinet with bespoke crossover.
SS: Tannoy 2046 8" Dual Concentric (same driver as LR) in bespoke octagonal (faceted trapezoid is perhaps more accurate) cabinets with bespoke crossovers.
RS: KEF Q-Compact, unmodified. (Port plugged with included foam bung.)
Sub: Aforementioned twin JBL 2235H's were recently replaced by a Tannoy B475. The B475 is a 6 ft^3 "pro" cabinet that unlike most pro "subwoofers" is tuned reasonably low, about 28Hz by my "eyeball where the driver moves least" guesstimate. The driver very similar to the bass units in Tannoy's multi-kilobuck flagship Kingdom speakers, though the Kingdoms use two of them in inferior locations. Perhaps there will also soon be a supplemental 15" TC Sounds TC2+ motor sub (Oaudio) in a Geddes-style bandpass tower to be added in the future. If I don't sell the driver instead. (I have long-term designs to move the 2235H's to the speakers currently in my study, for a poor grad student's riff on the Tannoy Kingdom 12. Relieving the 12" Dual Concentrics of midbass duties can only make them sound even more glorious in the midrange and up. The 2235H's in low-Qtc sealed enclosures are good to about 60Hz, which is perfect for integration with a monster sub...)

(Powered by Panny XR55, NHT A1 for sub)

*Study/Computer area*
4.1 system
Mains Tannoy CPA-12 (12" Tannoy 3139 driver, which is paper cone/Tulip wavegude Dual Concentric, in a 1 cubic foot well-braced trapezoidal cabinet) with minor crossover tweaks.
Surround: Mirage M590i bipoles.
Sub: Peerless XLS-12 and PR, in an EBS alignment very similar to George Short's North Creek Thunder sub but in a cube shaped cabinet with the PR and active driver orthogonal to one another. Placed in the nearfield. (Mains are mounted high to clear my iMac and 24" widescreen Sun CRT, and they're ~6ft away.)

(Powered by a Pio Elite EX-500/VSX-50 and PE 250W plate sub amp and made to sound better by the Mac and the desk on which said Mac sits.)

*Personal listening*
Home: Sennheiser HD-580 + HeadRoom Total AirHead amp
Commuting/air travel: Etymotic Research for Altec Lansing iM716 + TAH most of the time.
Working out: Koss KSC-75 bodies with KSC-35 earclips, no TAH between iPod/iPod shuffle and earclips.

*In the closet:*
Bespoke bookshelf speakers in Baltic Birch and solid butternut with Vifa M18W0-09-08 and modded Vifa D27TG-45-6 tweeters.
Mass-loaded transmission lines loaded with Aura NS3 3" widebanders.


----------



## htfanatic74

Proson Conquest 6030 Mk2 at the front

Proson Conquest 5010 Mk2 at the rear

Proson Conquest Centre 5020 Mk2

Proson Conquest Sub 1010 Mk2


These are the best sounding speakers I've ever had. And believe me I've had a lot!


----------



## rocosr

Front: Kef Reference Model Threes

Center: Kef Reference Model 100

Rear: Kef Q10

Sub: DIY sub used as a table behind the main sofa....it is almost as long as the sofa, and almost as tall, and about 2 ft deep...LOL...


The neutrality of Kefs is hard to beat, at least with my ears. Previous set was Energy C2, AC300, and RVSS.


----------



## cainath

hi,


we got pioneer 50'' Plasma. now we are thinking of getting speakers (home theater system ) . initially we thought of buying BOSS lifestyle , but i heard that custom made speakers + woofers gives more quality with little price when compared to boss.


can any one help on this ?


Thanks!!!!!


----------



## BHSTECH

I have JBL L-88's in the Livingroom for my main listening. I made a few mods to these like a new cap in these 35 year old babies and added a bit more fiberglass while I was at it. Thinking about updating the X/O.

In the den where the TV is (27" Sharp CRT) some JBL L2050 for when we watch a DVD which isn't all that often.

Just finished building some modified Murphyblaster MB20's. Sound great. Suprising bass for only having 5.5" woofers. I recommend these to any DIY person.


----------



## tyree91

Vandersteen 5A - Front

Vandersteen VCC-5 - Center

Vandersteen 5 - Surround

8 - 15" Drivers TC2+ IB - LFE


----------



## jvgillow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tyree91* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Vandersteen 5A - Front
> 
> Vandersteen VCC-5 - Center
> 
> Vandersteen 5 - Surround
> 
> 8 - 15" Drivers TC2+ IB - LFE



Wow, you don't mess around when it comes to speakers do you?


----------



## tyree91




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jvgillow* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Wow, you don't mess around when it comes to speakers do you?



The imaging is very good including side wall image between front and surround. IB has 4000 cu ft of attic for baffle.


----------



## jswriter

Home theater is a simple, but fantastic, Definitive Technology system:


PowerMonitor 500 fronts

C/L/R 2300 center

BP2X surrounds

ProSub TL100 subwoofer

Onkyo TX-DS898 receiver (soon to be replaced with Yamaha RX-V2700)


Computer audio system:


Energy Connoisseur C-1 fronts

Vintage Carver MXR-130 receiver


----------



## jaydogg

Denon 3805 Receiver, Kef 2005.2 surround speaker package, REL R-205 Sub, HD-A1, Monster speaker cable & anolog interconnects.


----------



## dante743

I still have a pair of a/d/s CM7's. Looking to go with either B+W or Paradigm in the near future. BTW, first post; think this forum is great.


----------



## D1013

I see a lot of people have Definitive Tech speakers and I was impressed in there ad in S&V magazines. Was thinking of upgrading to HTIB from Definitive Tech but was hesistant to buy their lowest priced HTIB because it could be utter crap. Can somebody recommend me a low expensive yet quality set from Definitive Tech? This is for a bedroom Home Theater so it can't get too loud (other housemates live too). Also, I would be upgrading from my Logitech $250 THX certified 5.1 that I also used for my computers. Hmmm, maybe Definitive Tech is too much of a step up?


----------



## KenInWA

Just picked up the following:


Paradigm Titan V.4 front l/r

Paradigm CC-170 V.4 Center

Paradigm Atom V.4 rear

Paradigm PDR-10 V.3 Sub


I got it set up last night and WOW!


10/2 update:


Added a Rotel RSX-1057

Added a NAD T534 DVD player


I really can't believe how the Rotel brings the speakers alive!!! And the NAD at 1080i looks great on our 52" Mitsubishi DLP!


----------



## AEC

Some posters listed their entire systems, some just speakers. I went w/full systems:

Family Room setup:

B&W CDM 7NT

B&W CDM CNT

B&W CDM SNT

B&W CDM1SE (side)

Velodyne DD10

Hitachi Director Series 55" Plasma

Marantz DV8400

B&K AVR 507

Basement

B&W CDM 7

B&W CDM CSE

B&W CDM SNT

Velodyne HGS10

Marantz SR 7200

Denon DV2200

Sony KDF55EA20


----------



## cragger

ALL AERIAL ACOUSTICS

7B'S- FRONT AND REAR

CC3B -CENTER

SW12 -SUB

I love these speakers!!


----------



## cjarrettgsu

B&W LCR 600 s2

MB Quart Quart Threes front; same speaker as the QL830

B&W dm 303 rear

B&W ASW 300

Denon AVR 1604

Denon DVD 910


----------



## Crash425

sigs all around =)


----------



## HungJury

JBL62 - Front L/R - old but good.

Universal Security Instruments - V9002 - Center - older but works.

Bose 141 - Surround L/R - got for free.

Athena AS-P300 - the newest and best.

Harman Kardon AVR-340 - refurb and wonderful.


Thrown together but works.


----------



## cjarrettgsu

My dad just got the smallest htib that was offered from Def tech and it sounds excellent. I was kinda jealous of how loud and clear it was for being so small.


----------



## Bangedup

Infinity Beta 40

Infinity Beta 360

Infinity Beta ES250

Infinity CSW10

Denon 3805

Mitsubishi 8850

Mitsubishi WD57732 "ON ITS WAY!"


I love my system!


----------



## Dutchdog123

I do not have speakers yet. I have 5 ceiling cutouts and want to put in recessed ceiling speakers. This will be for a HT system. I was looking at Mirage Omnicans5's and 6's . Budget is 150-200$ for each plus 300-400$ for sub. Want to power this with MArantz 5500 05 5600. If Ican get a 7500 MArantz for 650$ or less than it will do. Any speaker suggestion s within these parameters much appreciated


Dutchdog


----------



## mcmaz

Orions for fronts powered by 2 rotel 1066's

2 matching thor subs powered by Behringer 2500

NHT Classic 3's for surround and surround back

NHT 3c center

Pioneer 59vsx-txi avr for the NHT's

Dual 10" downfiring vented sub with Peerless 830846 dvc and Dayton 1000 watt plate amp.

And an audio clock sitting on an audio brick sitting on a rubber audio pad which makes everything including my wife and boss sound good.


----------



## mastarecoil

Front and Rears: Insignia NS-B2111

Center: Cerwin Vega V-5C

Sub: Cheapo onkyo, will replace with BIC H-100

Reciever: Onkyo HT-R330


----------



## Jacksmyname

I bought a pair of Mirage M760's back in '89. Liked them so much I added two pairs of M260's for surrounds. I still have the 760's, and they still sound as good today as when I bought them.

However, I can't use them right now because of space limitations. I'm building a new house which will have plenty of room, but it won't be ready for about ten months.

So, for now I'm using:

Mirage Omnisat v2 FS left, right.

Mirage Omnisat v2 CC

Mirage S10 sub, but have an S12 on the way.

Mirage Omnisat v2 sats (4, but not using them right now).


Considering that the room is terrible for this, the Omnisats so far sound terrific. When I get set up in the new house, I'll be able to really compare them to the old 760's.

But I may also go with the new OMD 15 that Mirage just announced.

Decisions, decisions..........










Jack


----------



## Smashcut

Paradigm center, sub and rears. Not so good KEF fronts. Would like recomendations for new fronts (towers 36 inch high -black gloss, cherry or maple) and center speaker to go with my new Pioneer 1140 plasma. Thanks


----------



## obrientwo

For my 1140, I have an Outlaw 1070 running DefTech Mythos 6's L/R and a Mythos 7 center. If the 1140 is as high as it can go on the stand, then the Mythos 7 fits exactly on the stand and under the panel with absolutely no room to spare. The DefTech's are pretty good.


----------



## habudab

thinking about getting the Speakercraft AIM series for ceiling mount speakers. need help with a center channel that works well with the AIM series/speakercraft.


thanks


----------



## Rogue Element




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dan711* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> for now here is my setup. I change things up on a yearly basis.
> 
> 
> fronts L&R - Wharfedale Evo 30's
> 
> center - Evo center
> 
> rears - Evo 8's
> 
> sub - svs pb12



My identical setup except Whafedale Powercube DX12 sub instead of SVS. Rosewood veneer. Lovely sound from beautiful speakers! Are there better. Sure. Any better for the price. Doubtful.


----------



## Rogue Element




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Smashcut* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Paradigm center, sub and rears. Not so good KEF fronts. Would like recomendations for new fronts (towers 36 inch high -black gloss, cherry or maple) and center speaker to go with my new Pioneer 1140 plasma. Thanks



Just noticed...Paradigm studios are really good. See last post about Wharfedales. My top two choices when I was shopping. Either would be really nice.


----------



## HOTDIGITY

My li'l ol' system........


Ascend Acoustics CBM-170 L/R

B&W 600IFS center

Axiom QS8 surrounds

Onix Rocket UFW-10 sub

and.......

a Denon AVR-885 fed by a Pioneer 563a universal player sending video to a 20" JVC CRT set


----------



## j3gs

Fronts: Infinity Beta 20's

Rears: Infinity Beta 20's

Center: Infinity Beta C250

Sub: Dayton SUB-100


----------



## hishamelprince

CREATIVE Inspire 4400


----------



## ddannv

2 piano gloss balck axiom m80's

1 acoustech H100


----------



## DMZIGON

def tech 7004s

clr 2300

2 pair bpx surrounds

super cube 1


powering with yamaha rxv 1500(using as pre/pro) and an Adcom 7600 7 ch


" I am still blown away each and every day by the sound i get from my definitives"


----------



## ElvisTheKing

A pair of Technics SB-CD320 3-way 3-speaker bass-reflex dual-magnet loudspeakes. 89 db/W/m SPL, 8 Ohm, 50W DIN, they sound awesome with my new digitally driven Class D amp>>> Panasonic SA-XR57


----------



## radtek

Axiom M80's mains

(4) QS8 surrounds

Axiom VP 150 center

SVS SV20-39PCI sub

NAD T-773 receiver

I like it!


----------



## trotterjr

Magnepan MgI-c Pair, Magnepan MGCC1, MagnepanMGSS1 Pair, Energy 12" Sub.


----------



## Nimnifnof

Ascend Acoustics

CMT 340 SE's (3)

HTM 200 (4)


SVS 25-31PCi


Denon AVR-2106


----------



## brhendricks

Aiwa htib speakers.


----------



## I WANT MORE

Just ordered the ORB Mod2 system.


----------



## GodURmyall

Onkyo TX-SR604 receiver

Athena F2.2 (front l/r)

Athena C1.2 (center)

Athena S.5 (surround l/r)
_SVS PB12-NSD (not quite purchased yet)_


----------



## FlyGTI

Long time listener...first time caller...


Home Theatre Setup:

SLS Q-Line Gold speakers

SLS Q-Line Gold subwoofer

Sherwood RD-8601


The Office Setup:

Infinity Reference 2000.1

Insignia NB-2111

Infinity BU-1

Pioneer VSX-516K


The iMac Setup:

Harman Audio Soundsticks II


----------



## kittyears

Proac Response 1s clones. Using a cayin a88t amp to drive them. currently in 2 channel mode only. thinking of hooking up an old pioneer a400 to a pair of rogers ls2a/2 for the other 2 channels.


----------



## Raldeby

B&W 804S (Front L/R)

B&W HTM4 (Center)

PSB Image B25 (Rear L/R)

SVS PB10 Sub

NAD T753 Receiver


----------



## whenders

This is my first post anywhere...I hope this is the right place.

The house has a set of (5) Klipsch R-3800W and (2) R-3650C (rated at 50W), all flush mounts and (1) RW-10 sub woofer (rated @ 260W). This setup was sold to my friend by the builder of his new house as a 7.1 surround system _before_ he asked me to help him set up his Theater. We have to try them out because he's already paid for them.

We bought a Pioneer VSX-84TXSI (rated @ 140w)

Question... Will the power difference pose a threat to the speakers?


----------



## rockemsockem

Fronts: Paradigm Mini Monitors v.4

Center: Paradigm Mini Monitor v.3

Rears: Paradigm Titans v.3

Sub: SVS PB10-isd


Pics: See Sig


----------



## Bob Cal

I got to get in on this as no one listed for Newfoundland, Canada.


Front Paradigm Studio 60's V 2

Centre Studio CC 470

Sug Paradigm PS 1200

Rear Mini Monitors


----------



## Skoda

Reciever: Pioneer VSX-82TSX

Slave Reciever:JVC RX-774 (powers the S4AI's)

L/R: JBL HT4V

C: JBL HT4H

SL/SR: JBL S4AI

SLB/SRL: JBL Tour


----------



## jahseriah

Mains : Insigna Best Buy Special Upgrading soon

Center : waiting on the X-CS

Surrounds : waiting on the X-ls

Sub : X- SUB


----------



## quarterhorse

Polk LSi9 front

Polk LSiC center

Polk LSiFX surround

SVS 20-39PC+ sub


----------



## O'Man

5.1 Setup:

Recently upgraded to Anthony Gallo Acoustics.

Fronts are the Due'

Center is A'Diva Ti

Rears are Nucleus Ti

TR-1 Sub


My Bozo AM5s (which I won in a contest about 12 years ago) have been moved to the living room. While the bose sound is very average, they do look good. I moved my old & beat-up looking DBX Sub/Sat system to the basement.


Out on the back deck I have some Speakercraft indoor/outdoor speakers. They always smoked the bozos, but were not attractive enough to bring inside per the WAF.


I had to chase all over the place to finally hear the Due's, but once I did I was sold. I was out of town on business & I made a detour just to hear them. I really liked the Gallo Ref 3.1, but do not have the room. The Due' with the sub is impressive though.


----------



## Mark Lem

B&W 804s (L-R)

B&W HTM3s (Center)

B&W Signature 7NT (in-wall surrounds)

Paradigm PW-2200 (sub)


----------



## chuckken

Atlantic Technology 4200 7.1 system in [bedroom]


6 Yamaha 777's in great room (L/R front) (L/R sides) (L/R rear surrounds) with an Axiom VP-150 center and 2- 12" Atlantic Technology subwoofers sitting besides the front L/R channel speakers. 7.2 [Great Room]


also working on basement theater.


----------



## thebigtea

Psb Image 4Ts

Onix X-LS

Infinity Primus 150

Infinity Beta 20


----------



## rlw

Recently upgraded to an all-Gallo system: Reference 3s for Front L/R, and Dues for Center and Rear L/R. I also have an Earthquake MKIV 10" sub to handle the .1 duites


The sound is *fantastic* - open, articulate, *fast*, with great dispersion. This system has to handle 2 channel "audiophile" listening in addition to being a home theater system. And, because it is used by my wife and kids, it has to be *easy* to use.


To that end, I've programmed a Marantz RC 2000 MKII remote to handle the day-to-day operations - 1 button can turn everything on and select the desired source and 1 button can turn everything off.


The video is displayed using an Hitachi 51F710 HDTV (rear projection).


I also chose my pre-processor and amp for ease-of-use and great sound. I'm running a Harman-Kardon Signature 2.0 pre-processor linked to a Harman-Kardon 2.1 5 channel amp. 100-150 watts per channel and +- 100 amps of current!! And, believe me, the Gallos LOVE a high-current amplifier.


Input sources are a Harman-Kardon DVD50 multi-disc changer, a Denon 2910 DVD player, a Bang and Olufsen BG 9000 turntable, a Rio Karma MP3 player, and a LinkSys Wireless MusicBridge. Yeah, I got the input thing *covered*.


I'd say this system is pretty much complete - I'm quite satisfied with the sound and picture. And the wife and kiddies can use it without having to call me for tech support all the time!


-RW-


----------



## rlw




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HiFiSoundGuy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...Two Clever Little Clocks for room treatment!



Now *there's* a waste of perfectly good money! How on Earth ANYONE could buy into that nonsense is beyond me. Of course, he probably "upgraded" from using Shakti Stones and Brilliant Pebbles.


-RW- There really is one born every minute...


----------



## huguetguy

Six JBL S38II

One S-center

One SVS 25-31 pci


equipment:

Harman kardon AVR-325

panasonic 36" CRT type HDTV monitor (someday would like to get a 60" HDTV)


----------



## Shiney6188W

Combination of HK HT14s and Paradigm mini-monitors. The mini-monitors are used as my fronts in a 5.1 system. The HK HT14s that were in use as my fronts are now in my bathroom on a second zone. This way, I can do whatever in the bathroom and still watch/listen to my home theater. Rotel RSX-1067 receiver which is super nice. It's all working very well so far. I think I am getting extremely great sound for the money I've invested.


I'm


----------



## paul scheffler

Mitsubishi WD52725 DLP

Pioneer Elite VSX-54TX

B&W DM601 S3 - x2 front, x2 rear

B&W LCR600 - center

B&W ASW675 - sub

B&W WM4 - x2 wall mounted, back of house over deck


----------



## nocski

For movies:


Klipsch Premiere Home Theater System RF-7 (5.1)

Boston Acoustics (front effects)


For Music:


20 year old Infinity Kappa 9 towers (6 way)


----------



## Perch33

Here is my modest 5.1 setup:

Fronts: Klipsch RF3II

Center: Klipsch RC7

Surrounds: RB5II

Receiver: Denon 2805

DVD: Denon 3910


----------



## JonHan

Fronts: M80's

Center: VP150

Surrounds: QS8(4)

Sub: EP500

Receiver: Denon 1905


----------



## gts007

FRONTS: Aiwa SX-N999 hifi 3-way bass reflex bookshelves from the mid 90's. 150W/6ohms each. They get better with age...


Alesis RS300 amp feeding the fronts.


REARS: Logitech Z-560 sub/amp (188w) powering two Z-560 satellites


Creative X-Fi in my HTPC outputting analog to the amps.


I'm lovin it!
















For now I'm using my Westinghouse LCD as my centre channel speaker for movies. Need to find a better solution. Anyone know of any standalone center channel speakers with active power? (don't say Bose)


----------



## rsamos

Fronts: Revel Performa M22


Center: Revel Performa C32


Rear: Klipsch RS (next to go)


Sub: REL Strada


----------



## msfiveiron

*Living Room 5.1 Theatre:*


2x Artison LCRs doing left/center/right duties. Covers match the Samsung plasma

2x Martin Logan Grotto subwoofers

2x Boston Acoustics DSI-485 in-ceiling speakers for the surrounds


Asthetics were just as critical for this room as the sound, and the Artisons work perfectly. The imaging is great for speakers so close together. And the Grottos kick some serious butt!

*Whole House Audio:*

3 pairs of Boston Acoustics DSI-465 in-ceiling speakers

2x Niles OS6 on the patio


I tend to be partial to the BA sound; very clean and lively. The Niles are a touch heavy in the upper mids for my taste, but they sound better outdoors than indoors.

*"Old" Theatre moved into the basement:*

JBL J2050 L&R front

Harmon Kardon CS5 center channel

JBL PSW-1000 subwoofer

Mini Advents for L/R surrounds


Far and away, the Advents are the worst speakers I have. They are lifeless and muddy. I'm going to replace them as soon as it's feasible. The JBLs, while a few years old, are terrific speakers.


----------



## adavis720

Fronts - Bic DV62i's

Center - Bic DV52c

Rear/Rear Surround - Bic DV32

Sub - Sony SAWM40


----------



## avscienceforurm

I have a JBL SCS145.5S 5.1 speaker system with a 100W 8" sub.


I substituted my Camber Laser 7 pair in place of two of the JBL satellites, as Front Speakers.


All of the speakers are powered by a Harman Kardon AVR140 receiver.


The results are phenomenal for my little apartment.


I watched "The Patriot" (Mel Gibson) last night, and the theater experience was incredible - especially when the bullets and shells started flying!


The clarity of my setup for the money spent is amazing. No distortion and immense dynamic range. The little JBL satellites pack a surprising punch for such small speakers.


The receiver is a natural upgrade from my old Harman Kardon 350i which I still have laying around.


----------



## amisam

Polk Rti8 mains

Polk CSi5 Center

Polk RTi6 Rears


All Cherry, all recieved from acousticsounddesigns. Fast ship, quick email response. I'm very happy. These sound great. I don't think I need a sub as the response with my Marantz sr7500 is freaking mind blowingly sweet! yea! Currently looking for a nice Jolida 502b tube amp and a little dot II + for a headphone amp.


----------



## Epacy

My little setup:


Fronts - Paradigm Millenia 200

Center - Paradigm Millenia 20

Surrounds - Paradigm Millenia 20s

Sub - Paradigm Seismic 12


----------



## mannoiaj

fronts: b&w 605s2

center: b&w lcr6s2

surrounds: b&w 601s2

surround rear: b&w ds6

sub: b&w asw675


for HT, its all about the 605s2's dedicated dual 8" subs in each front speaker. add the 4 8" subs in the fronts in w/ the 10" asw675 and you're home free. i love my ht sound. for music, it sucks.


----------



## FinnSpeed

Fronts - Gradient 1.2

(upgraded to 1.27 - official statement by the original designer Jorma Salmi)

Center & Rears - Chorus AW-6i (kit version of Chorus Compact 662)


This setup works well with music and HT, although the main speakers differ somewhat from the other speakers in terms of phase reproduction. You can hear the difference with panning white noise test. This does not affect movies too much but it is audible with some music samples.


Next upgrade: A good sub.


----------



## Mr. Brownstone

I hope pics aren't considered gaudy.


B&W 703 mains

B&W HTM7 center

B&W 705 surrounds

B&W ASW700 powered subwoofer


10-gauge speaker wire from Cobalt Cable (except for to the surrounds)


----------



## gts007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SirTony76* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Yamaha NS-555's up front:
> 
> 
> 
> NS-333's in the back:
> 
> 
> 
> NS-C444 in the middle:
> 
> 
> 
> SW-215 down low
> 
> 
> Driven by a Yamaha HTR-5370
> 
> 
> Which gets a signal from my Creative Labs Audigy 2: NX
> 
> 
> TP



Not to sound like a Creative salesman, but you'll get so much more out of those speakers if you get an X-Fi....or an Envy24 HT card for that matter.


----------



## spongeA

L/C/R - M&K S-150 THX Ultra's

Rear's - M&K SW50 inwall's

Sub - B&W ASW 1000 - likely replace w/MK this coming spring

*I love my M&K's!!!*


----------



## Yarvis

I have the Paradigm Monitor series in my HT. (Spendor S8e's in my 2 channel audio rig) Monitor 7's for the front, Mini Monitors for rear surrounds, a CC350 center channel and a Paradigm PS -1000 sub. Pics are on my home page, let me know what you think!


----------



## budonze

Fronts: Paradigm Monitor 11

Center: Paradigm CC370

Surround: Paradigm Mini Monitors


----------



## badbird94

A Fronts --Polk RTi4,Center-Polk CSi3B Fronts-Realistic Optimus T-200 (bought in 1977 for $695/pair) Surrounds Axiom QS 8 Sub-Onkyo HTIB for now


----------



## RobertC

Main: M&K S125

Center: M&K S125C

Surrounds: M&K SS150THX

Sub: M&K MX-200


Pics here .


----------



## camflan

Mains: NHT Evolution M6

Center: NHT Evolution M6

Surrounds: NHT Evolution M5

Sub: NHT U1


----------



## freaksavior

JBL scs180.6


----------



## r100gs

2 channel: Joseph Audio RM25mkii

Garage: Mission 700's

HT: Polk R50 mains, R15 rears, Infinity Entra center, Infinity BU-120 sub


----------



## almar

I have a set of Infinity *TSS-750's* which include a 150W sub-woofer. But I am seriously considering the *Infinity Primus Theater pack* (4 Satellites and a center) along with a 300W subwoofer with 12" driver.


Is this a worthwhile upgrade? I heard that the Primus series are better speakers than the TSS series, also, as much as the "modern" look of the TSS series is nice, we have a lot of dark wood furntiure in our living room (mahogany, ebony) and I notice that the Primus series has a wooden encloisiure along with a mesh grating so that people won't have to look at the speakers woofers and tweeters.


I am also looking into getting a speaker system that won't be underwhelming should I move to a bigger home theater space in the near future (currently using about 12' x 12' worth of space within a 12' x 30' area as my "Home Theater" in our condo.


Any advice would be gladly welcomed.


----------



## VasiliyK

HT not finished yet so..

front : dogg 350W speakers

center: polk CSi5 over screen + CSi3 under it

surr:4 polk RTi4

amp: HK635

sub: Dual 18" Fi-Q18 (83 cub feet enclosure),EP2500 + DSP1124P

138"diag 2:35 screen

Still loking for projector (maybe optoma HD81)

Bass traps etch... .

---------------------------------------------------------------

Vasiliy


----------



## bamafamily

Hey All,

Here is what I have:

Fronts - Paradigm MiniMKII's or 3se-Mini's (no model#)(70Hz - 20KHz)

Rear - Paradigm Atoms (70Hz - 20KHz)

Center - Phantom from the 3se Mini (the WAF on the Paradigm CC-300 was not well received due to size)

Sub - SVS PB10-NSD


I am looking at trying to find a smaller Center to complement my 3SE Minis..Maybe another 3SE??


2nd option is to sell the Paradigms and find 5 speakers of smaller stature but still full sound....


Any ideas?? thx

Mark


----------



## johnaussie

Here is what I have on order and arriving this week:

Fronts: Infinity Primus 360's

Center: Infinity Primus C25

Surround: 4x Infinity Primus 160's

Sub: Infinity PS-12


powered by a Pioneer VSX-1016


Cheers


----------



## jakescakes

logitech Z5500


----------



## visaudiophile

Receiver: Harmon/Kardon AVR335

Fronts: Infinity Primus 250

Center: Infinity Primus C25

Rears: Klipsch B2

Sub: Currently in an apartment










Going to replace the Klipsch with the 250s, and put 360s up front. Not sure yet if i'll keep the Klipsch hooked up for 7.1 or not.


Heres a quick pic, need to figure out what to do with all those cords...


----------



## Acuramusic42

Fronts: JBL E 100

Center: JBL EC 35

Surrounds: Infinity Sterling SS 2002

Rears: JBL E 20


Sub: Velodyne DLS 4000R


----------



## gts007

my poor man's setup


Sony SS-MB350H fronts

Pioneer S-HF11C center

Onkyo CS-V720 rears

Logitech Z-560 sub, 8" 188w


Pioneer VSX-516-k receiver

Creative X-Fi digital feed from HTPC (X-Fi in audio creation mode for bit-matched playback)


----------



## ayrton

Paradigm Studio 100

Paradigm CC590

Paradigm ADP 370

Paradigm Seismic 10


----------



## [email protected]

fronts

center

surround


KEF 9000ACE


sub Velodyne DD10


receiver VSX-84TXSi


Still trying to get the best sound out of this setup, thinking of hiring a professional.


Tim


----------



## thompson12

Front Athena AS-B2

Center Athena AS-C1

Surround Athena WS-100

subs Athena Micra 6 M225 and Harman/kardon SUB-TS8


I Started out with a Kenwood HTIB


Upgraded a few weeks ago to a Pioneer VSX-816S and oppo OPDV971H DVD and Athena micra 6 speaker system and an H/K sub.


Sounded ok, better then the Kenwood but not what i was hoping for after reading all the reviews.


So I then picked up a set of Athena WS100's and put them for front speakers, a little better sound but STILLLLL not what I was hoping for.


So I then got a set of Athena AS-B2's and a AS-C1, put the B2's In the front and the WS100 for surround WOW! it's like a night and day difference i sound. It sounds real good know.


I was thinking of getting a set of Athena AS-F2's and putting them for the front and the AS-B2's for surround, Do you guys think that would make a big difference in sound?


I think I can go one more step yet the little woman's starting to get a little pissed, my upgrading started when we went shopping for a new $100.00 DVD player when the kenwood DVD craped out. I think I'm gona push her over the edge soon l.o.l. going from a simple DVD player to all this with monster cables and wires also


----------



## rawjhaw

My recently installed 2 BR condo system (needed to be respectful of my new neighbors!):


Main L/R: Klipsch RB-51

Center: Klipsch RC-52

Rear: None - i'm digging my L/C/R set-up for now.

Sub: Yamaha YST-SW216


Receiver: Yamaha HTR-5940

DVD: Yamaha DV-S5950


Klipsch, baby.


----------



## petermwilson

Front= Totem Main-2 Signature + Totem Signature Center

Surround A= Totem Model 1 Biwir

Surround B= Axiom QS4 Dipole

Surround for EX-ES Totem Signature Center

Sub= Deftech SuperCube II


Processor Denon 5803

Amp for Mani-2 woofers= Bryston 4B Pro


Peter M.


----------



## jborowicz

Front: Infinity Beta 50

Center: Infinity Beta C360

Rears & Effect: Infinity Beta ES250

Subwooffer: Infinity SW-12


Receiver: Yamaha RX-V2700


----------



## thedudedrummer

Welp, this is about as close as I'll ever come to owning B&W's, partially because polk helped sony to copy their kevlar mid's. Ive got 7 (soon to be 9) Sony SS-K90ED's, that I love, especially on my budget!


----------



## nomad139

I'm not totally setup with everything yet, since I just bought the rear speakers on Sunday, however, here's what I have:


Front: Polk RT1000P

Center: Polk CS2

Rear: Polk R20


I really like the sound. The powered bass units in the 1000P's aren't truly sub-woofers, but they can push it out pretty well. Maybe I'll get a dedicated subwoofer at some point, but not yet.


----------



## JetJockey1

Hi all, here is my HT setup with Klipsch Reference Flagship up front.

Dedicated HT, 20'x15'.5"


Sanyo PLV-Z5 PJ / 96" diag. screen[:|]


Oppo 971H DVD Player[







]


Yamaha Rx-V2500


Klipsch RF83 Floorstanders (fire breathing monsters) LOL.[li]


Klipsch RC62 Center.


Mirage OM260 floorstander Surrounds.


Polk R10 rear surrounds


Paradigm PW2200 Sub Mirage 10" Sub


----------



## Carly

I'll join in...


Set up in main room


Wharfedale 9.5 Floor standers up front

Wharfedale 9CM Center speaker

Wharfedale 9.1 Surrounds

Wharedale Sw250 sub


Hooked up to an Onkyo reciever, Samsung HDMI DVD player, and a 42' Samsung Plasma


----------



## westh2o

Yamaha RX-Z9

Denon 3910 DVD

Toshiba HD-A2 HD-DVD

2 Carver 4.0 Bridged

Sony VPL-50 Projector

Stewart Firehawk G3 100'

Mains -Allison Model One

Center Pair Allison AL-130

Front Surround Allison Six

Rear Allison fours

Rear Surround Allison CD-7

Sub Velodyne F1500


----------



## xBuddhax

I have a bunch of random speakers set up in no particular order. The thing I was most curious about is whether my Mirage speakers were any good. Here's what I have:


Mirage - SM-.5 (center and rear surround)

Pioneer - not sure of the model..old school 70s floor models (left & right surround)

Soma - also not sure of the model but huge floor models (left & right front)


I'm going to get Paradigm Cinema Series speakers but this will do for now..even though it's ugly as sin.


Any idea on the Mirage speakers? Are they worth keeping?


Thanks,

Alex


I also have a Logitech sub woofer from the 560 series (computer speakers) hooked up to the headphone jack in the front..I tell ya..worst set-up ever!


----------



## SirTony76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gts007* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Not to sound like a Creative salesman, but you'll get so much more out of those speakers if you get an X-Fi....or an Envy24 HT card for that matter.



Yea I would like to buy one...by brother has the Fatalaty (sp?) one but I have a laptop so I need a USB one. It's OK though because I have a good DVD player that does well with movies.


----------



## IRISH1COOL

Martin Logan Aion i

Cinema center

Vingette sides

Depth Sub


I love high notes and these sound great. The cinema cener is VERY directional. If you stand up, the sound is totally different. Thinking of trying to maximize thier out put. I have a Denon 4806 reciever wich seems to have enough power but im not really good at tweeking settings ( fear factor).

Any thoughts on good sound proofing panels that dont cost too much?


----------



## Vampyro

I use JMLab/Focal Chorus 826V and the center...amazing entry level hi-end sound!


----------



## Awjeez

orb mod2 2channel with super 8 sub & onix a60 mkii amp.

just keeping it simple.


----------



## Vinh Lai

My home theather system is Sony with 100 watts per channel.

Receiver STR-502

DVD player DVD-NC600

Subwoofer and 5 cutes speakers


I currently bought a pair Polk RTi10 from acousticsounddesign for my front speakers. I'm going to replace a center and surrounds as well. This a right decision I've made to upgrade my system. Sounds from new speakers are awesome. I don't think I need a new sub for now since the RTi10 are good enough for me.


----------



## fcrisman

we are just finishing a remodel . We are going to purchase in -ceiling speakers for the family room ( 19 feet long by 17 feet wide - 8 foot ceilings), the living room , dining room and our master bedroom.


In our family room and bedroom we are gong to have 46 inc LCD panel tv's .


We need to buy speakers and other equipment . I'm do not know what to buy.

We would like the best speakers to be in the family room where we watch the most TV and listen to music.


However, we would like to be able to be able to watch to the TV in the family room while someone else can listen to music in the living room or dining room at the same time. Any suggestions for speakers and other equipment to buy???

THX


----------



## garyleo

Hello people,


1st time i've postd here. i'm setting a 7.1 system and i would like to know if puttint the JBC speakers and the juncture of the wall to the ceiling would make them too high. should they or do they have to be lower?


----------



## kw3rd

Yamaha ns-555 tower fronts

Denon DRA-755 (20 year's old!)


Will be purchasing matching center and surrounds soon. (ns444, ns333's)

Currently shopping for a new reciever and sub so I can take advantage of dvd-a, sacd, and biamping.


Any suggestions?


----------



## avscienceforurm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *visaudiophile* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Receiver: Harmon/Kardon AVR335
> 
> Fronts: Infinity Primus 250
> 
> Center: Infinity Primus C25
> 
> Rears: Klipsch B2
> 
> Sub: Currently in an apartment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to replace the Klipsch with the 250s, and put 360s up front. Not sure yet if i'll keep the Klipsch hooked up for 7.1 or not.
> 
> 
> Heres a quick pic, need to figure out what to do with all those cords...



Very nice looking setup. The cable/wire management is a problem isn't it? I've got a similar situation... For now, I just push all the cables/wires together and bunch them up against the wall. Effective, practical cable managementK!


----------



## avscienceforurm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garyleo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hello people,
> 
> 
> 1st time i've postd here. i'm setting a 7.1 system and i would like to know if puttint the JBC speakers and the juncture of the wall to the ceiling would make them too high. should they or do they have to be lower?



My understanding is that you want your mains and surrounds to be as close to ear level as possible. I suppose it depends on your personal preference and what will work for your situation though.


----------



## rjsquirrel

My office has Paradigm studio 100, integrated amp and rotel CD player


Livng room

AVR300 set to biamp fronts and is 5.1 system

Paradigm Sig 2s with ADP surrounds, C3 center

servo 15 sub.

Integra 8.5 Player

Tivo


family room has 7.1 system

AVP700

Paradigm Sig 2s with ADP surrounds C3 center

Sherbourn amp 200 watts/channel

Cambridge Audio 840C cdp

80 inch screen with infocus 4805 projector Koool!

sub cambridge soundworks


newly added Wii


Might try the OPPo 970


RJ


----------



## jacbri

HTD Level 3

Towers

Bookshelves/stands

center


HK AVR 340

sonance 2120T amp


----------



## john18

Infinity TSS-1100 set for a 5.1 system.


----------



## avr5700

Acoustic Research: XP62 (x2); AR-2C; Rock Partners

Axiom: M80ti; QS8

B&W: DM601 S2

Eosone: ? 5.1 Package w/10" sub

Infinity: BU-100 sub (x2)

Jensen: 3080

Magnepan: MMG

Polk: RT1000p

Radio Shack: Minimus 7

Sony: SA-VA55; SA-W10 sub (x3)

SVS: 1646 PC+ sub w/v3 upgraded driver

KLH: a small center and 2.1 passive set of cheapies...










Too many?










I need too hold a garage sale! I won't bore you with the associated boat load of electronics.


See my ARXP62 thread!:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=773485


----------



## Dan Tincher

Hello, I have Paradigm's, Focus, cc270, atoms and a homemade shiva-parts express 250 watt subwoofer. Just waiting for christmas gift cards to my fav. store, Jamisons in Toledo, Ohio for a pair of monitor 5's and I am then moving my focus's to the rear. Eventually replaceing my center channel.


----------



## jlwine

Fronts- Martin Logan Ascents

Center- Martin Logan Logos

Rears- Martin Logan Scripts

Sub-Martin Logan Descent


Yes, I like Martin Logan.


----------



## MrLiou168

Paradigm Monitor 90p's


----------



## INFINITY360

Main:Infinity Primus 360

Surrounds:Infinity Primus 150

Second Surround:Athena Tech As-B2

Reciever:denon Dra-37


----------



## bliss53

Video Room

PSB 4T (front, surround)

PSB 9C (center)

Mirage BPS400 (sub)

Onkyo SR674

Toshiba HD A1

Sceintific Atlanta 8300HD

Optoma HD70

Homemade formica screen


Recreation Room

Harmon Kardon AVR

Bose 701

Technics linear tracking turntable

Ortofon MC cartridge

Sony CD player


Family Room

Cambridge soundworks MD80

Onkyo Receiver

Sony 37" Plasma


Bedroom

Onkyo Receiver

Cambridge soundworks Ensemble IV

Samsung 30" tube HD TV

JVC DVD player


Deck

Cambridge soundworks outdoor speakers

connected to family room


I though I had decent speakers until I got the PSB stuff used. Really nice.


----------



## Ssseth

Home theater

Infinity 2-Way Tower Speaker (P252)

Infinity 2-Way Center Speaker (PC250)

Infinity 8" Powered Subwoofer (PS-28)

Phoenix Gold 6 1/2" Ceiling Speaker (ATC6)


----------



## bool

*Family Room:*

Sony STR-DG800

Sony NS90V DVD Player

Polk RM10 Satellites and Center Channel w/Polk PSM10 Sub

Dish HD Receiver

Monster Power HTS 3600 Power Center


*Basement (under construction):*

Emotiva MPS-1

Denon 3805 (to be replaced by Emotiva DMC-1)

Focal Profile Series 918 and 908CC

4 Mirage Ominsat V1 Surrounds (may replace in the future)

Final equiptment list not set yet


----------



## ccroo

Dear Folks:


I have a set of Polk M10 bookshelf speakers, purchased for less than $100 at Circuit City.


They are neat, small, and have a quality feel. Not perfect as a main set, but with a subwoofer pretty good. Overall, I feel the little speakers lack "punch."


Looking for a second set for an adjacent room. Not sure if I will use this opportunity to upgrade the M10's in the main room.


Raoul


----------



## jswriter

Home Theater is all Definitive Technology:


PowerMonitor 500 Fronts

C/L/R 2300 Center

BPX Surrounds

ProSub TL100 Subwoofer

Onkyo TX-DS898 Receiver

Samsung HL-S5687W 56" DLP


PC audio system:


Energy C-100 Bookshelves (HTD Level 3 bookshelves ordered)

Onix Rocket Tyke Subwoofer

Yamaha RX-V695 Receiver


----------



## DSEEGY

PSB STRATUS GOLDS MAINS

PSB STRATUS C5 CENTER

PSB 300i REARS

PSB SUBSONIC 2i SUBWOOFER


----------



## aragon4004

Bought my audio system in 1989 and still going strong.

Duntech Marquis oak (pair)

Aragon4004's bi-amp (pair)

Aragon 24K preamp

CD player tube hybrid made by Scott Nixon


My current home theater

Dunlavy SC-1/AV speakers (5)

VMPS subs (2)

Aragon40004 MkII (2)

Adcom 545 amps (3)

Pioneer Elite DV-37 dvd player

Sony NS41P dvd player

Sony E9000ES digital processor

Direct TV H20 Hi Def sat.receiver

Philips CDV488 laser disc player

GI's 4DTV sat receiver with HDD200 HiDef decoder

Sony 36XBR400 television

Lexicon CP-1 processor


----------



## Anka

Merry Christmas!


Coming from old Bose 901's (great speakers)

gifted myself...

Just


Ascend 170SE RL stereo


STF 2 (maybe times 2)


Panny 57


May put my second 170's on B RL so I can play all 4 in stereo. These new recievers are painful, however modern.


Party on!


Anka


----------



## OnlyOneKop

New here - too scared to post that I have an Acoustimass 15 speaker system (gulp)


But I hope I can redeem myself with a pair of Acoustic Energy Aegis 3's that I have.


Will phase out the Bose stuff when funds allow but for now am thinking about integrating them with the Aegis 3's into a 7.1 setup - not sure if it'll work.


Give me a while before I pluck up the courage to ask that question...


btw: first post!


----------



## DJDiggler

Hello, I've just moved up from a old technics reciver, nuance fronts







polk R15 surrounds (4.1), and a crappy homemade sub.


Just bought:

Reciver: Pioneer VSX-1016

Fronts: Infinity Primus P362

Center: Infinity Primus PC250

Rear: Infinity Primus P162

Sub: Polk PSW10


Havent even hooked her up yet! (looks pretty good even siting in a pile on the floor!


----------



## Tuckfro

Hello, I just replaced my Wharfedale Diamond II's, Opal center, and crappy Yamaha sub with:


2 HSU HB-1's

1 HSU HC-1

1 VTF-1


I'm very happy.


----------



## jcavner

My current setup is Athena's all the way around. F1, B2, C1, and the AS-P400. All that for less than $1K well over a year ago, I'm very happy with them.


----------



## uprighter

Hi,

Just putting my system together

Ascend 340s front and center

Ascend 170s surround

HSU VTF2 MkIII Subwoofer - New version just released


Driven by Pioneer VSX-84Tsi

TV Samsung 46" 1080p


The receiver arrived yesterday, the speakers are being built and should ship by next week.

Can't wait!!!


btw, we are upgrading from a late 70's Sanyo reciever w/era Boston Acoustics speakers.


----------



## bpowers

Vienna Acoustics Oratorio Center

Vienna Acoustics Waltz Grand Surrounds

Infinity Overture II Front ( Replacing with VA Strauss soon)

Velodyne DD-15 sub


----------



## patchmark

Fronts:Angstrom Modular Two's

Rears:Angstrom Modular Two's

Centre:Angstrom Modular Six C

Sub:Angstrom Modular Ten i


----------



## Anka

I am so happy with my panny 57 that I just bought a second one. Hooking it up to extra pair of Ascends 170's SE (B's). Have about 200$ in CD's in the past weeks. Very fun hobby but tough on the pocketbook for sure! Now for that second sub...


Anka


----------



## Yoshiki-X

Sonus Faber Concertino Domus

(looking for a sub now)


----------



## Tony J

Atlantic Technology FS 3200 Fronts and Center

Polk Audio rm series sides and backs

Hsu VTF3-MK3

HK- 635


----------



## Efalegalo

My 5.1 Set-up:


Panasonic - XR - 55

Ascend Acoustics 4 x CBM 170 SE

Ascend Acoustics 1 X CBM 340 SE

HSU VTF3-MKII


Overall happy, but I would describe it has being a "brite" system


----------



## BigE43

5.1 rig


PSB 6T, Image S, Sub6i


2 channel rig


Monitor Audio GR 20s


----------



## Refefer

Hey, new to the forum:


2 Channel Rig only.


Speakers: Polk Audio SDA 1B's

Amplifier: Rotel RB-980 BX'

Preamp: Parasound P/HP 980

Source: Oppo


----------



## dthree

New poster old system:


L/R - B&W 601 (s1!)

Center - B&W CC6

Surround - Paradigm Atom


Thinking of ditching the Atoms for dipoles or upgrading to 603s in the front and moving the 601's to the surround position.


----------



## ungeek

All quite new. The Orbs are working great in the tile + glass sunroom, and the Strata Minis coupled with the SP3 and CD-5 are _*amazing*_










Living Room (for music): AV123 Strata Minis; Onix SP3 tube amplifier; Onix CD-5


Sunroom (for HDTV): Yamaha HTR-6090; Orb 5.1 People's Choice Mod2s + Mod 1s + Super 8 sub; Philips DVP5960 modified for region free; Vizio L32 HDTV


----------



## ejunior2

Well, I just ordered new speakers so I thought I'd repost.


The Snell K.5,CC-1, Paradigm Atom mis-matched system is going out. On the way in is a set of 3 Paradigm Millenia 20's (LCR) and a pair of Def Tech Gems for the surrounds. For now I'll keep the old Paradigm PS1000 sub as it still rocks to house.


----------



## Fastnbulbous

 Rega R3 | Wharfedale Evo-Centre | Wharfedale Evo-DFS Bi-Polar Surround 


Rega R3 is great for my studio, front driven so I can put it against the wall, woofer on the side. Unfotunately it doesn't quite match the timbre of the Wharfedale Evo Center. Waiting 'til I move to bigger space to upgrade to something like Opus 2, get a matching center and keep the surrounds.


----------



## 4DHD

HT:

5 JBL Performance Series PT800

2 JBL L212(back surrounds)

2 JBL sub1500


Stereo w/turntable

2 JBL L212(mirror imaged, Charged-Coupled network)

1 JBL B212 sub

also 2 JBL Studio L 890


MB tv sound system

3 JBL L212

1 JBL PB12


----------



## Raymond Leggs

A Pair of GPX bass reflex speakers (bookshelf- 1-way) Model No. S 7799

They sound Quite deep and rich better than any of the speakers that were similar


An old emerson SPC 200 Center speaker ( I rally dont need it but it was ony $2.00 and it has a broken tweeter (no sound from tweeter)


Used to have a pair of bassless CASIO SPS-50 rpeakers (trashed em)


two unmatching speakers (trashed them)


Durabrand home theatre system (bassy)



A pair of lloyds fullrange speakers (cheap sounding ) threw em away couldnt take bass muffled sound


----------



## 77Pat

5 Advent Heritage H200

Energy S10.2 Sub

Onkyo 504 Receiver


----------



## exerciseguy

Monitor Audio Radius R90, R180, R360

Mission M32i

Boston Acoustics CR77

Infinity Alpha 20

Polk R15


----------



## sigs21

I have paradigm Millenia 200's as the fronts and 20's as the center and rear


----------



## Raptor007

Music:


Advent Loudspeakers (70's)

Denon PMA-700V


Home Theater (Movies / Games):


HTD Level 3 (4 towers, 1 center, 1 sub)

Denon AVR-3300



Pics of my current setup (I will have a much better space once I graduate):


----------



## hugh9269

B&W DM604 S3

B&W DM600i


Nice to be aboard!


----------



## Don F.

I have Boston vrb mains and Boston vrc center. I am pleased with the Boston sound, but would like to improve on my jbl e250 sub. Not happy with jbl.

I have a fairly small room (12 X 15). I have narrowed my choices to svs, outlaw, and hsu.


I would appreciate any info on those three speakers.


Thanks, first post on this forum.....


----------



## Tailwagger

HT System:

Mains are Genelec S30C Tri-amped

Surrounds are Genelec 8030a Bi-Amped

Sub is a Martin Logan Grotto Mono-amped

Currently no center channel, likely a pair of daisy chained 8030s someday


Stereo

Martin Logan Sequel II


----------



## SAVholic

Yamaha Performance series:

NS-555 (front)

NS-C444 (center)

NS-333 (surround x 4)

YST-SW315 (sub)


----------



## moematthews

I have Quad 22L speakers for fronts. Absolutely love them. Moved my PSB Stratus Minis to the rear. I think PSBs represent world-class value. My subwoofer is an Energy 10.2.


----------



## sternvette

My 7.1 setup : Cambridge Soundworks MC500's for LCR and MC200's for surrounds

sub: SVS 25-31pci going to be replaced by HSU vtf-1

MY 5.1 Def Tech Mythos' LCR, ProMonitor 100's for surrounds. The SVS 25-31pci will be back with these speakers.


----------



## OrquiAH

I have a set of Logitech Z5500 attached to my Plasma HDTV and HD Satellite. My old JBL L100's were attached an working fine until last week when one passed away after 31 years of service. I'm looking for a new set of speakers to tyake advantage of the new Pioneer VSX84TXSi Receiver. The Plasma HDTV is also a Pioneer. The Logitech surround sound system is fabulous and will go to my grandsons for their X-Box.


----------



## dabu

Paradigm Studio 60 fronts

cc470 center

adp 170 surrounds

Onkyo 674 (does the HDMI trick for now)

AX100u

Graywolf 2 106"

LVM37 W1 for computer monitor...


Want to add an VTF3, but I have neighbors


----------



## Rick58

I recently purchased Monitor Audio Silver consisting of RS6 fronts, RS lcr center and RS fx surrounds. I'm very pleased with the sound (for both home theatre and music) and I'm looking forward to getting the speakers "run in". I'm also using an Energy sub. My receiver is a Rotel RSX-1056.


Rick


----------



## Trek2000

KEF iQ9: Main Speakers

KEF iQ6c: Center

KEF PSW2500: Sub

KEF iQ1: Surround

Yamaha RV 1105: Receiver


----------



## dthree




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trek2000* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> KEF iQ9: Main Speakers
> 
> Klipsch KSC-C1: Center
> 
> Klipsch KSW 10: Sub
> 
> Realistic Minimus 77: Surround
> 
> Yamaha RV 1105: Receiver
> 
> 
> I'm thinking about KEF iQ1's for my surrond. Has anybody tried those for surround



I would suggest voice matching your center to your mains before replacing your surrounds. Unless you are happy with the klipsch and not happy with the realistics.


----------



## prusso1

a pair of JBL nd31011 towers, 1 paradigm pdr 10 10" subwoofer, pair of mirage omnisat speakers with a JVC vbk 9010 5channel receiver. I might add this receiver has

the usb input that I use along with my Mac G 4 tower. The USB connection bypasses

the internal sound on the computer and uses the Burr-Brown(internal sound source from the receiver) which my mac automatically recognizes. I have an Itunes library of almost 20000 songs in mpg format that I play through this system.

I am very happy with this set-up.


----------



## LS6454

Fronts-Vandersteen 3A


Center-Snell HCC-500 (tweeters are the same as the 3A's and matches very well)


Rears-Wharfedale evolution surround (bipoles)


LFE sub-Velodyne HGS15


Front sub-Vandersteen 2W (used sometimes to add extra lows)


----------



## Cocahoe

My system consists of---Mains- Cerwin Vega V-10s, Center- Cerwin Vega V-5C, Surrounds -Bose cubes, Rear Surrounds- Cerwin Vega V5Ms, and an Infinity PS-12 Sub and all are powered by an Onkyo 504. Jim


----------



## pseudonym

my current setup is as rigged as u can get.


Reciever: POS Onkyo Reciever/5 disc dvd changer combo (total garbage, doesnt play anything anymore so its now just a reciever)

Fronts: Pair of Sony 3ways that came from an old shelf system

Center: dont have one

Rears: Pair of Kenwood cubes that came from a bottom of the line HTB.

Subs: i alternate between an ascendant audio 12" atlas and a pair of resonant engineering XXX 6.5's. both get their power from a 250 watt plate amp.


keep in mind, im still in college and piecing stuff together. when my tax return comes in, ill be replacing the reciever with either a yamaha 5960 or a panny xr57 and replacing my front stage with Ascend or HTD speakers.


----------



## bob1964

Polk RT-I10 Fronts

Polk CSI-5 Centre

Dalquist QX-8 Rears

Infinity HPS-1000 Sub

Im very impressed with the sound especially since ive added the sub.....The crossover is seamless and ive never had the gain more than four

Next on the list is the Apollo.........does it ever end ??????????


----------



## Artlc

I have 2 , 3A Reference towers ( Adagio). Outside I have Paradigm Stylus and Niles OS10. Computer is using Klipsch 3way THX system. Basement AV is piecemeal with JBL l/r bookshelf, Infinity center, JBL powered sub, Radio shack rears.

Not many 3A's around here.


----------



## simon wagstaff

We'll see if anybody reallly reads this.











Fronts: Infinity Intermezzo 4.1 driven by Van Alstine Ultimate 70 tube amp

Center: Infintiy Intermezzo C3.5

Sub: VMPS (older driven by a Sony TAE 9000 amp in BTL mode)

Rears: Dynaudio Gemini (much too good for this duty)

Reciever: Sherwood Newcastle R-965, took me a little while to get this figured out but am now very impressed with it.

Samsung modified universal player


Oh and just for grins a 47" Westinghouse 1080p LCD monitor.


Lots of fun down in the basement.











Simon


----------



## petermwilson

Hi Simon,


I read it but as soon as I see Tube amp ( though Im not familiar with your grouping) I sense more of a Media room where music doesn;t take a back seat.


If I'm correct, I took a similar dirrection with HIRES audio being 35-40% another 40% would be video. The remaining activities are HTPC oriented but the only articles evident would be the RF Mse/kB which communicate to the office next door.


My main Front L/R are Totem Mani 2-Sigs.


I was chastised by the gentleman I purchased them from, (an admitted Analog Purist) when I mentioned that a Denon 5803 was the main processor of my grouping.

It did not seem to make any difference to his opinion that I was aware of the power needs of the Mani's back to back woofers which at 4ohms & Sensitivity 85, that a Bryston 4b Pro would be powering the Mani's woofers.


Regarless, that Totem Model 1 and Totem Sig Center X 2 with the second doning EX/ES duties allowed for what many would call a matched grouping, comfortable in any environment.


The inroduction of an Audio Video Receiver was an insult to the Mani-2s.


I e-mailed him reviews of the Denon from as detailed and unbiased as I felt there are in the industry like Audioholics & Secrets.


NO DICE, He was intransigent.


Well Simon, when I read your comment I assumed that you expected a question , compliment or criticism from "those who really know". My letting offof steam is admittedly self serving and blatently exposes my naievite of the High End, but I did read it and hope you enjoy your choces as much as I enjoy mine.


Peter M.


----------



## bartman(1)

B&W 703 (2) Front

B&W HTM7 Center

B&W DS6 (2) Side Surround

B&W CWM650 (2) Rear Surround

Velodyne SPL 1200 Series II

Roetl RSX 1067

Rotel RB 1080 200 x 2 Power Amp


----------



## lizardo729

Hello all.


KEF KHT 3005

60" Sony SXRD (A2000)

Pioneer Elite VSX 82


I am looking to add a pair of floor standing speakers (preferably KEF) to upgrade to 7.1. Any ideas for around $600 pair??


----------



## bobbyg1983

All Paradigm system:


Fronts: Reference Studio 20

Center: Reference Studio CC-470

Rears: Mini Monitors

Sub: PS-1000

(all v.3)


Receiver: Arcam AVR300

DVD: Arcam DV78

Other: Xbox 360 + HD-DVD Add-on


----------



## dthree




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pseudonym* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> keep in mind, im still in college and piecing stuff together. when my tax return comes in, ill be replacing the reciever with either a yamaha 5960 or a panny xr57 and replacing my front stage with Ascend or HTD speakers.



You might want to check out AV123 x-series http://www.**********/products_catego...akers&brand=55 as you can try them out in your home for 30 days.


----------



## Malo83

JBL S38-Mains

JBL S-center

JBL S26-Surrounds

JBL S26-Rears

SVS 20-39PC++ Sub*

(++12.3 Woofer upgrade)



Receiver-Pioneer Elite VSX-47TX

HDTV-Sony KDP-57WS655

DVD-Denon 2910


Future Upgrade to Klipsch Speakers.


----------



## SDesforges

L/R: JMLab Cobalt 816

C: JMLab Cobalt C800

Surrounds: Polk f/x300i

Sub: Hsu VTF-2 MKIII


----------



## 52172

bose 901 series 6 mains with bose center channel and bose 301 for surrounds and home made 12" cerwin vega sub all powered by harmon kardon amps


----------



## jb01

Front L/C/R: Cambridge Soundworks MC300s

Surrounds: CSW S300s

Subwoofers: CSW P500 + P200

Receiver: Marantz SR5500

DVD/CD Player: Marantz DV6600


----------



## matrix

Jamo from Denmark

Center- D5CEN

Front Right and Left- D 590's

Right and Left Surrounds- D 5SUR

Rear Right and Left Surrounds- E 6SUR

Subwoofer- 2- E 6SUB


All in Cherry wood.


----------



## GW-SMOkeY

I have a set of Z5500' connected to a PS3 via Toslink, and SONY DVD player over COAX, all paired to a 1080p 37" Monitor. For the price I paid for these, I couldn't ask for more. The price/performance of these speakers is impressive.


My jaw dropped when I fully powered on the PEARL HARBOR MOVIE IN DTS @ 7boost volume














I think my neighboors got quiet all of a sudden...


----------



## craig1974

Set of 1977 that is the year..of Realistic Mach One speakers they are all

original and still rock as hard as the day I bought them...and yes that means

that I'am an old rocker and still crank it to 11.....Keep Rockin...


----------



## WayneCoffey

Display: Sony KDF55WF655 55in LCD Rear Projection

CableBox: Motorola HD DVR QIP-6416 with Verizon FiOS

DVD Player: Sony DVP-NS41P (cheap model ... waiting for BD/HDDVD format war to die)

Digital Music1: Slimdevices Squeezebox v3

Digital Music2: 5thGen 30gig iPod in AVR dock

AVR: Onkyo TX-SR604S

Center Speaker: B&W LCR60 S3, black

L/R Speakers: B&W DM602 S3, black

Surround Speakers: Polk Atrium45's

Sub: HSU VTF-2mk3


----------



## bobr44

Home Theater


Samsung 71" DLP

Front speakers - Sonus Faber Concertos

AV receiver- Marantz SR4000


Looking to upgrade rear speakers. Using small Toshiba surrounds from a previous rear projection TV.


Music setup


Speakers - Spendor BC-1

Power Amp - Audio Research D-60

Pre-amp - Conrad Johnson PV-5

NAD tuner

Pioneer Elite CD Player

B & O turntable


----------



## hikinokie

Front: Klipsch RB-75

Center: Klipsch RC-35

Surrounds: Klipsch RS-35

Sub: HSU VTF3-Mk2


----------



## Sa1050

Pioneer CS-B9000's. I like the days of big speaker that produce BASS. Nowadays, the trend is tiny speakers and a subwoofer. Doesn't look very impressive. LONG LIVE THE LARGE FLOORSTANDING SPEAKERS!


----------



## Bepaof8

Paradigm Monitor 5's front,

CC-370 center,

ADP-370's surround,

SVS PB12-NSD/2 Sub,

Energy EXL-S10 Sub,

Yamaha RXV-659 Receiver,


(and Toshiba HD-XA1, Oppo OPDV971H, JVC 61HD97)


Life is good!

Pete


----------



## jmmf

Hello everyone - and thanks to all the regulars who make avsforum so incredibly useful.


My setup

Samsung 50" 720p DLP

Pioneer VSX-1015TX

Front- Klipsch F-3 x 2

Center- Klipsch C-2

Surround- Klipsch S-3 x 4

Sub- Klipsch Sub-10

DVD Player- mediocre Sony - waiting to replace with HD-DVD or Blu-Ray


Pretty low-end stuff I suppose, but I've been enourmously pleased with the home theater performance compared to my previous even-lower end set-ups










Jack


----------



## Chako

Display: Sony VPL-VW50 projecting onto a 108" DIY screen

Receiver: Yamaha RX-V2700

Front Speakers: Ascend 340se L/C/R

Surrounds: 2 pair of Ascend 170se

Subwoofer: HSU VTF-3 MK3

Extra: Buttkicker LFE kit


----------



## ihnm

Hi, all, I'm new here!


As of this very moment, we have:


JBL CST55 X 4 for front and rear towers

JBL CSC55 Center

JBL CSS55 Sub.


Pioneer VSX-81TXV receiver.


A little concerned, one of the CS Towers rattled when we moved it....hubby is returning it as I type. We tested these at Tweeter, and after looking at a ton of options, this was just the best deal for what we wanted and the sound was quite nice. H. H. Gregg was closing them out at $200 less than we'd been seeing them anywhere else. I was shocked that the Klipsch we listened to sounded very similar, we expected a big difference, but when we saw the price drop, we let our budget make the decision. Now we have a great receiver!










Still gonna check around on the forums though...







Hope these work out well, but the ones we tested sounded great. Strange, though, going from an old 12in speaker to something so small...We wanted 7.1 but at the moment we are not in our dream media room, so we hope to expand someday. AND if we don't get the rattle fixed, out the door they go! I hope it's just a fluke.


----------



## MinGrey02Stg2

Sort of new here as well... I just lurk mostly







.


At the moment:

Klipsch RB-35 Fronts

Klipsch RC-35 Center

Klipsch RS-35 Surrounds

No Sub










Pioneer VSX-1016TXV Receiver... it's quite the combo for just a bedroom.


----------



## dynaJeff

Mission e 83's. Also have a pair of 1 off Taddaeo prototypes on loan


----------



## bugly64

2ch

A -speakers:B&W DM303's bookshelve

B -speaker: dual voice coil *dbx* 15" SW-3830


----------



## spyboy

I have a pair of classic JBL L60Ts in genuine walnut veneer with the optional original metal stands.


A pair of KEF Q70s.


A pair of Mission M73s.


A pair of Pioneer SL-3PKs


2 pairs of Cambridge sound works dipole/bipole surrounds


Klipsch Center Channel


Boston Center Channel


Cerwin Vega HT 12 PWR subwoofer... (remote volume)


SVS 20-39PCi


Two HSU VTF-3HOs plus Turbos


Kenwood VR-6070


Denon 5803A


Newest addition Onix X-Sub in White Shadow Maple


to be continued...


Nakamichi amps


----------



## goodridd

Living Room:


Samsung 5053 50" PLasma

Onkyo TX-SR604

Klipsch Speakers:

RF-62 Fronts

RS-42 Surround

RC-52 Center

RW-12d Subwoofer

Xbox 360 W/ HD-DVD Add-On


My Bedroom:

Sony 40s2010 40" LCD

Onkyo TX-SR674

Boston Accoustics Speakers:

VR2 Fronts

VRC Center

CR67 Surround

XB6 Subwoofer

Xbox 360/PS3/PS2


Brothers Bedroom:

Viewsonic N3751W 37" LCD

Xbox 360


All our 360's run as Media Center Extenders.

I like the Klipsch setup more than the BA. That's why it's in the Living room.

My brother lives with me while he's going to school.


----------



## BartJY

Front - B&W DM603 S3

Center - B&W LCR60 S3

Rear - B&W DM601 S3

Sub - ASW650


Denon AVR 3805


Very pleased with how they sound.

I just discovered SACD, remarkable.


----------



## Banker2103

Pioneer 5040 PDP 50" Plasma TV

Yamaha RX V2700 AV Receiver

L/R/C Speakers - B & W FPM 5 On wall Plasma Speakers

Surround Speakers - B & W FPM 2's

Quad L Series Sub

Universal Remote MX-850

Mediocre Sony DVD Player, waiting on Blu-Ray until a better product hits the market.


----------



## spyboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spyboy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a pair of classic JBL L60Ts in genuine walnut veneer with the optional original metal stands.
> 
> 
> A pair of KEF Q70s.
> 
> 
> A pair of Mission M73s.
> 
> 
> A pair of Pioneer SL-3PKs
> 
> 
> 2 pairs of Cambridge sound works dipole/bipole surrounds
> 
> 
> Klipsch Center Channel
> 
> 
> Boston Center Channel
> 
> 
> Cerwin Vega HT 12 PWR subwoofer... (remote volume)
> 
> 
> SVS 20-39PCi
> 
> 
> Two HSU VTF-3HOs plus Turbos
> 
> 
> Kenwood VR-6070
> 
> 
> Denon 5803A
> 
> 
> Newest addition Onix X-Sub in White Shadow Maple
> 
> 
> to be continued...
> 
> 
> Nakamichi amps



Citation 7.1 power amp


Change Onix X-Sub from White Shadow Maple, to Diamond Mascarey finish


----------



## jeff76

M&k S-150's LCR and surrounds

Jl f113 sub


----------



## taywu

Just got done putting my system together. No sofa yet.










Audio:

Fronts - Monitor Audio RS6

Center - Monitor Audio RSCLR

Surrounds - Monitor Audio BR 1

Sub - soon to be HSU STF2

AVR - Marantz SR7001



Video:

Mitsubishi HD1000u PJ

Da-lite 106" HCMW Model B Screen

Oppo 970HD

Comcast HD DVR


----------



## tundrSQ

Complete mixed bag:


Monitor Audio 700golds up front(left over from the olden days of 2-chanel stereo)

GR research AV3 center channel (DIY)

NHT 1259 subwoofer (DIY)

Fluance bipolar surround speakers.


----------



## bucky63

Fronts - B&W CDM 7NT

Center - B&W CDM CNT

Rears - B&W CDM 1NT

Sub - Hsu Research VFT-3R


Driven with a Denon AVR-3805, all crossed over at 60hz.


I have had this setup for two years now and still love it!


----------



## tom_c

Funny, I listen to my system and I say "I can't imagine anything sounding better than this" then I upgrade something and say it all over again and I'm still on the lower rungs of the ladder compared to most of the systems on this thread. Anyway, here we go:


PSB Image 6T - Fronts

PSB Image 9C - Center

Design Acoustics PS10 - Rear surround


Yamaha HTR - 5280 - Pre-amp

Rotel RB956AX - 6 channel amp 30wpc

Yamaha DVD-C750 - DVD/CD changer

Samsung 52" HD TV


----------



## RobertC

Don't do what I just did. I went to a not so local shop to pick up some new cabling for my system. After paying for my cables the owner wanted me to listen to a few tracks on one of the systems he had. Sure, why not. Big mistake. It was phenomenal. It was an Audio Research/Kimber/Vandersteen setup. The pre-amp was $10k so I'm guessing the whole setup was $30k-ish. It blew my NAD flagships out of the water. Luckily after getting back home and listening to my measly system for a few days, the memory of his is fading and mine is starting to sound good again.


----------



## mlowie

Den/HT

Fronts - Polk Audio RT55i

Center - Polk Audio CS400i

Side Surround- Polk Audio RT25i

Rear Surround- Polk Audio RT38i

Sub - SVS PB12+/2

All Driven with an HK pre/pro and an Adcom Amplifier.


Kitchen/DR have Polk Audio RC8i with the HK pre and an Onkyo MT-504.


----------



## GaryCanuck

I've got two setups at this point:

*Living Room (stereo)*

NAD C542 CD Player

NAD C352 Stereo Integrated Amp

Acoustic Energy Aegis Evo 3 Tower Speakers


I've had the above setup for about 3 years and am very happy with it.

*Home Theater (5.1)*

Onkyo TX-SR702 7.1 channel AV Receiver

Wharfedale Diamond 9.5 Towers

Wharfedale Diamond 9.CM Centre

Wharfedale Diamond 9.DFS Bipole Surrounds

Wharfedale Diamond SW150 Subwoofer


The Onkyo/Wharfedale system is brand new--in fact, I'm still waiting for delivery (next week) of the speakers. Very excited about it, they sure sounded great in the showroom. But I am a little unsure about the SW150 Subwoofer and whether output levels and deep base movie impact will be enough for the mid-sized home theatre I'm currently building. It sounded a little small at the shop.


----------



## exerciseguy

I am a born again stereophile, having just abandoned HT and a much beloved but little used Monitor Audio Radius 5.1 set-up.


Currently I'm running a wonderful pair of Mission M32i/Marantz SR5400 Receiver & DV4400 DVD/CD Player in the living room & a pair of Mission M70/NAD L53 DVD/Receiver in the den. However, this is only temporary, as I'm fairly certain I will purchase one of the new x-series offerings from AV123, perhaps the X-Pro or X-Omni, only time will tell. If the new x-series don't pan-out, I will quickly snatch-up a pair of Ohm Acoustic MicroWalsh Talls and put this matter to rest.


Besides the Monitor Audio Radius speakers (R90, R180, R360), I've owned a pair of Boston Acoustic CR77 (sold), a pair of Infinity Alpha 20/Pioneer VSX-D514 Receiver/Pioneer DV-563A DVD/CD Player (with Brother), the Polk R15 (in closet for emergency), and a pair of Optimus PRO LX-8 (placed with Cousin); I own a Cambridge Audio 540A Integrated Amp & 540D DVD/CD Player (hiding from the wife at this time), and a vintage mint-condition Kenwood KR-6600 Receiver I picked out of the garbage and would like to make room for someday soon (also hiding from the wife).


...and


----------



## lorenzo54

My system is a work in progress as I've just upgraded my 2-channel music set up.


Fronts: Spendor S5e x 2 (Wow!)

Centre: Paradigm CC 370 (saving for a Spendor Centre)

Surrounds: Jamo E800 x 2


Zone 2: Paradigm Mini-Monitors


----------



## leon55

I've had the following system for almost a year and not tired of it yet!


Fronts - Ascend 340se

Center - Ascend 340se

Surround - Ascend 170se's

Sub - Hsu - STF-2


Rec - Pioneer vsx1014

Dvd - Pioneer 588-a


TV - Hitachi 50" LCD rear proj.


----------



## SunZmSpark

Just upgraded from Paradigm Titan v4 (front and rear) and CC-170 to:


Front - Paradigm Monitor 9 v5

Center - CC-290

Surround - Mini Monitor v5

Sub - Paradigm PDR-12


RECVR - Denon AVR-1802 (upgrading to AVR-2307 in the future)

DVD - Denon DVD-2910

TV - Panasonic TH-42PX50U Plasma

DVR - Panasonic EH50

CABLE - Comcast HD, Motorola DCT-6200

OTHER - DLO HomeDock Deluxe iPod Dock (with 60GB video iPod)

REMOTE - Harmony 550


----------



## thumperxr69

Just upgraded from a 2.0 system










to


Panasonic XR-57

5 - Mirage Omnisat V2 speakers

Acoustech BIC H-100 sub


I have had HighDef for 3 yrs. and at a Home Theater meet I realized what I was missing. SOUND...OMG


I am glad I finally got with it...


T


----------



## Angel L.

I am a happy owner of Artison Portraits with the matching LRS surround rears.

Also a Martin Logan Abyss sub.


----------



## Mahone82

I have just ordered NHT M3's from acousticsounddesigns Great price for a great product.


----------



## RADON

Just sold my Atlantic Technologies System 170 and Denon AVR-3300. Still deciding on what's next.


----------



## Smoooth

happy owner of an old pair of cerwin-vega 300-se t'ill:

tweeters on them cut off since I purchased a new amp

any info on this ?


----------



## johnwcookjr

Atlantic Technology 450THX in a 7.1 configuration using two sets of dipoles driven by a Lexicon DC2 logic seven processor and four Carver Cube amplifiers.


----------



## inboundcs

I have the HTIB from Onkyo. The HTS780 I believe.


I am looking to upgrade to a Onkyo 674 or 804 receiver and I am looking around for speaker suggestions.


----------



## seatrend13

Living Room

TV: 43" Pioneer Pro-930HD

Speaker: Yamaha YSP-1100 black

Sub: Polk PSW404B 10"


Theater Room:

TV: 46 Samsung LNS4696D

Receiver: Yamaha RX-V659

R-L: Focal Sib

Center: Focal Sib XL

Surround: Focal Sib

Sub: Focal CUB


----------



## phannon

Long time "observer" at AVS, new member...


Most of these speakers are getting a bit old...


Front speakers:

L+R - Mirage OM-6

Centre - Boston Acoustics VR12 + Mirage BPS-150 subwoofer


Rear speakers:

L+R - Acoustic Research AR-9 (from ~1980)

Centre - Boston Acoustics VR910


LFE sub - Mirage BPS-400


Vintage speakers, but they still sound great.


PEH


----------



## BillPry

Main; Paradigm Studio 100

Centre; Paradigm cc590

Surrounds; Paradigm ADP370

Sub; paradigm Servo15


Powered by;

Anthem AVM20 Pre-Pro

MCA50 Amp

MCA20 Amp


2nd 2 channel


Mains; Paradigm Monitor 7

Sub ; " " PW1000


Powered with;

Yamaha RXV2500


----------



## scottyh42

First HT and loving it


Mains- Ascend Acoustics 340SE F/L/C

Surrounds- (4) Ascend Acoustics HTM-200's

Sub- HSU VTF3 MK3


Toshiba HD A1 HD DVD

Denon 2807

Sony KDS60A2000


----------



## LiquidIce

Tyler Acoustics Linbrook Signature System's (Two-Peice) (Mains) (Maple)

Tyler Acoustics Linbrook Center (Maple)

Tyler Acoustics Linbrook Signature Monitors (Surround) (Maple)

Tyler Acoustics Linbrook Super Mini's (Back Surround) (Maple)

(2) SVS PB12/Ultra 2 (Maple)


----------



## kcspence

Mains: Tannoy Saturn S30

Center: none (receiver in "phantom" mode)

Surrounds: Wharfdale Diamond II

Sub: none - considering Hsu STF-2/3 or SVS PB10-NSD


mains, surrounds to be replaced, center added during the next year


----------



## Dagot_Ur

Hi!


My 2-channel system:


Dynaudio Focus 110.


----------



## vardo


Main listening room:


Mirage M5si

Velodyne ULD-12 sub

Adcom 555II amp

Great American Sound Preamp


Dedicated home theater:


Sonus Faber Toy setup (FR/LT/C/SURROUNDS)

Ati 1505 Power Amp

Outlaw 975 Preamp

Oppo BDP-93

Dish Network

ATS Bass Traps & acoustic panels

3 X Power Sound XV-15 subs

Anti Mode 8033S-11 EQ


----------



## skibum5000

NHT Classic 3 L and R

NHT Classic 3C C

NHT AbsoluteZero L,C,R Surrounds

Infinity Infinitesmal Servo Sub


i like


i also like i could just manage to afford it because I managed to get it for $1450 total (without deals and closeouts and all it is more like $2400+)


----------



## gts007

Mains: Aiwa SX-N999 shelves from a mid-90's flagship $600 mini system

Rears: Onkyo shelves from a CS-V720 mini system

HSU VTF-1

phantom center


powered by H/K 140


----------



## duffer_mcmulliga

Basement HT:


Paradigm Monitor 7's L&R

Paradigm cc370 centre

Paradigm Stylus 350 as rear surround

B&W Sub (was a paradigm PW2200 prior to building the new TV cabinet. Needed a sub that could be put into a cabinet, and with the rear firing port, the 2200 would not work)


Upstairs 2 channel:


Royd Minstrels


Kitchen ceiling:


paradigm


Backyard outdoor:


paradigm Stylus 150


----------



## knoxvegas

TV: Syntax LT-HVi

Receiver: Onkyo TX-SR604

Front: NXG TECHNOLOGY model: NX-PRO8330

Center: NXG TECHNOLOGY model: NX-PRO5520CLR

Rear In ceiling: NXG TECHNOLOGY model: NX-PRO6020

Sub: BIC AMERICA model: V-1220


----------



## Shufflefield

7.1 Setup consisting of the following


Mains - JBL Venue Stage

Center - JBL Venue Voice

Surrounds - JBL Venue Balcony

Sub - JBL Venue Sub12


Reviever - Onkyo 674


TV - Toshiba 56MX195


----------



## DJSirReal

Atlantic Technologies 8200 LCR

M&K SS150THX Surrounds

M&K 150THXSub


Sony 46" XBR2

JVC Receiver (to be replaced SOON)

BDI Avion Credenza with flat panel mount


----------



## tbonetommygun

well....


System #1


Onkyo 6.1 surround sound HT-S760


System #2

Logitech Z-5500 with bose 2.2 right and lefts...


Headphones: Sony MDR-V3


also have a JVC reciever that turns on but won''t play any audio...(RX-884V)


----------



## Myren

right now? pair of Rectilinear IIIb's.







big, old, and afaik good enough. i wish i had pictures, cause they're mother loving brutes.


----------



## Forte_II

HT1

Klipsch all round:

Forte II, CC7 and RS7's.

HT2

Paradigm 5SE MKII's cheap 12" costco sub and rear surrounds.

Garage 2ch.

Paradigm Atoms' with 10" Piramid woofers in sealed enclosures crossed over at 200hz.. Sounds great for cheap left overs!


----------



## Tomec

5 x Avantgarde Acoustic SOLO's and 2 x Klipsch RS-7 for 7.1 setup


Tomec


----------



## crnbread

Current Speakers from a longtime AVS lurker; Now poster!


JBL HLS Center

JBL HLS 620 Fronts

JBL HLS 610 Rears


Currently looking for new speakers for my HT.


----------



## gio corleone

For audio/stereo alternating with the ff speakers depending on program material:

1.Klipsch Heresy

2.Klipsch KG 3.2

3.Monitor Audio RS6

4.Focal Chorus 806V

And coming very soon: Von Schweikert VR1


----------



## dorokusai

*HT*


Polk Audio RTi Series(Older)

SVS PB12-Ultra/2

*2CH*


NO Speakers! I'm in between speakers at the moment and have just been playing with headphones for the last few months. I've had a large assortment of Polk's(Obviously), Magenpan MMG/1.5QR/3.5R, Carver Amazing, Mission Argonaut, Dahlquist DQ10, B&W, A/D/S and probably a couple others.


I'm a huge Magnepan fan and that will most likely be the next speaker.....thinking 3.6R










Mark


----------



## adamanteus

updated:


viewing/ listening area

-----------------------

mains- mission m31

center- mission m7c2

sides- mission m7ds

rears- mission m70

sub - svs 25-31 pci


reciever- pioneer elite 81


PC

--------

mission m70

onix x-sub


----------



## CamBaskey

In my home theater system I have PSB Stratus Silvers in the front, a PSB Stratus C5 and Boston Acoustics VR20's for my rears (driven by a Marantz SR-18 receiver).


I'm currently using PSB Stratus Bronze for my 2 channel system (driven by a NAD C162 pre-amp/C270 amp).


----------



## DrOct

Not sure why I didn't post here a long time ago...

Nothing too special, but I'm pretty happy with 'em.

Athena's all around, got 'em from Best Buys while they were closing them out, so got some pretty amazing deals! Would have been a long time before I could have afforded a decent full 5.1 system without that closeout!

Front: AS-F1's

Center: AS-C1

Rears: AS-B1's

Sub: Velodyne VX-10

Powered by Marantz SR7200

Headphones: Grado SR-60's


Like I said nothing super amazing, but I was (and to a _slightly_ lesser degree still am) on a budget, and I like it all quite a bit!


----------



## texasol

Short time member, first time posting.


Front - Polk Audio LSI15

Center - Polk Audio LSIC

Rear - Polk Audio LSIFX

Sub - SVS PB12-Plus/2


Receiver - Denon AVR-3805

Amp - Rotel 1075


----------



## brentbab

JBL Studio Series(Beech)

Front: S 312

Center: S 36II

Surround: S 38


I am currently looking to upgrade my receiver from a Sony STRDE635 to something in the $1500 dollar range. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## micahvo

Receiver: Sony STR-DE845 (using optical out)

Speakers: Eosone x 5 Speaker (with rear tweeter)

Subwoofer: Eosone 10 inch sub

Source: PS3 (optical out: PCM 48)


I bought the Sony and Eosone 5.1 package in 1999-2000. Does anyone remember Eosone?


These speakers sounded great before, but I'm not able to get the same sound just like when I first heard them. Do you think these speakers have aged, or do I need a new receiver? Maybe both?


----------



## RabPaul

Speakers: Thiel 2.4

Sub: Thiel SS1


----------



## jcooz13

front left and right b&w 600s3

center b&w lcr3

rears are definitive cinema 80

sub is velodyne dps10


spent less than 2000 and sounds awsome


----------



## Mozart64

Most of my components were purchased back in 1991


Front: Klipsch KG 5.2 (still sound very sweet, after all these years!!), see no reason to replace these

Center channel: Yamaha NS-C70

Subwoofer: Yamaha YST-SW105

No rear speakers at this time, getting ready to upgrade, along with new LCD HD TV


Current AVR is Yamaha RX-V850, probably going to upgrade this as well


----------



## GorskDAWD

Front - (2) DefTech 7001sc

Center - (1) DefTech C/L/R - 2500

Surround and back surrounds - DefTech UIW-BPA's


Driven by a Marantz 8001


How did I do in my choices?


----------



## strutter

Klipsch synergy F-3 (fronts)

C-3 (center)

S-3 (surrounds)

sub12

klipsch AW-650 (on deck)

powered by denon AVR-683

yamaha natural sound cd-505

oppo 981hd

sony KDS-R60XBR2


----------



## kencrouch

New additions:

L/R = Paradigm Signature S8

C = Paradigm Signature C3

Sub = Sunfire True Sub EQ


Still using 3 JMLab Cache in-walls for rears in 6.1 system.


----------



## Still_Reprise

Martin Logan Vistas


Soon to add a Definitive Technology Supercube I into the mix and perhaps a Cinema I and Script I's as center and surrounds.


----------



## speed4566

Center Polk CSi 5

L&R Polk RTi 10

Side surrounds Polk FXi 5

Rear surrounds Polk TC615i

Sub Velodyne SPL-1500R

Processor ADA HTR-2400


I haven't posted before and thought it was time to share something that I've learned along the way.


If it sounds good, It is good....and...well you know the rest.


----------



## Ricci

Here's my set-up...


Main system

Front L/R Mackie HR824's

Surr L/R Mackie HR824's

Center Mackie HR626

Sub Velodyne CHT-150


Backporch system

old Infinity SM112's


Bedroom

Behringer TruthB2031A's


----------



## SRQ Kid

I'm interested in auditioning some B&W's. Have you been happy with your setup so far? I'm looking at the new CM's series. Any thoughts?


----------



## SRQ Kid

Have you been mostly satisfied with your Definitive Tech speakers. I think I'm going to be auditioning some soon and would love to hear your experience.


----------



## Montague

My system halfway through the upgrades:


Avance Dana 980's front

Paradigm CC-350 center

Paradigm Mini Monitors surrounds

Mirage BPS150i sub


B&K AVR-507 Receiver

Oppo 970 DVD Player


Luxman PD121 turntable

Signet XK35 tonearm

Audio-Technica budget cartridge


----------



## Rocenante

What the heck, why not?


Just bought an Onkyo S304, currently using speakers from 2 old bookshelf systems as fronts and surrounds. I'm on this section of the forum trying to find budget speakers to build a 2.1 or 3.1 system with, maybe adding another pair for 5.1 later. (Or just using my old Aiwas, since they sound fairly decent for now.)


----------



## jelliott25

A pair of Klipsch Heresy II in the living room. JBL Northridge in the media room with an SVS 20-39 sub.


Cheap but I'm happy.


----------



## gashalot

Might as well add to the frenzy --


era Design 6

era Sub 8

Sony 5.1 Receiver (pending upgrade)


----------



## Rodny Alvarez

My HT

Boston Acoustics.....

Mains VR3.

Center VR920.

Surrounds four VRX.

Subs four Soundsplinter RL-p 15's, two LLT's 35 cft each, tune to 11Hz , one on each side of the room, power by two EP 2500.


Living room

SVS

Mains SBS-01

Center SCS-01

Surrounds SBS-01

Sub 20-39 PC-plus


----------



## jrd5853

Front left and right, Definitive Technologies UIW RLS II

center " " C2

rear surrounds Onkyo HTIB leftovers

Future = Def Tech BPX/p>?

Subs Def Tech Pro 1000/ Onkyo SKW/150


----------



## videoaddikt

Dali Ikon 6 (F L R)

Dali Vokal 2 (C)

Dali OnWalls (RS R L)

Outlaw Audio LFM-1 EX (sub)



Arcam AVR350


----------



## hdash

Mains PSB T65

Center PSB C60

Surround PSB Alpha (soon to be B25)

Sub Velodyne CHT-10


Pre Yamaha RX-V2095

Amp Outlaw 770

DVD Pioneer DV563A

CD Yamaha CDC-565

Dlink DSM-520

DirecTV H20

Xbox 360 Elite


----------



## paulrbeers

Mains: ARXP62

Center: ARXP242C

Surrounds 3 - ARVP25*

Sub: Velodyne CT-80

Receiver: Kenwood VR-407


I marked the Surrounds with a * since my kenwood VR-407 is only a 5.1 receiver, but I plan to upgrade to the Onkyo TX-SR505 soon and so when purchasing speakers, I wanted to make sure I had all that I could possibly need in the future and not end up with mismatched speakers (like my old setup).


I am really impressed with these speakers. I bought the whole setup (other than the sub) for about 270 bucks delivered (Ebay and MCMinone). They blow away my old mismatched JBL set that I paid almost as much for the center as I did for all 6 speakers in this setup (my old setup was a bunch of mismatched JBL's though so that skewed this review). Even my wife can tell a huge difference.


Thanks for the recommendations every one!


----------



## eljr

I am a two channel guy and use B&W 803d's.


----------



## [email protected]

I just put together the following set up:


Video:

Samsung BDP-1200

Fujitsu PlasmaVision P42XHA58E


Audio:

Arcam DIVA 280 Receiver


Speakers:

Aperion System E

Fronts: Intimus 533-T

Center: Intimus 533-VAC

Sub: Intimus S8-APR

Surrounds: Intimus 532-LR


----------



## vshun

Ascends 340SEs - L/R/Main

4 of Ascend 170SEs - surround and rear surround

HSU 2.3 - sub

Onkyo 604 receiver

Oppo 970 DVD Player

Mitsu 1000 projector with Carada BW screen


----------



## cla_z

Center Channel: Onkyo LCR Speaker HTS-C2 Ultra Thx









Front Channels: Onkyo LCR Speaker HTS-F2 Ultra Thx









Subwoofer: Onkyo Powered Subwoofer HTS-SW2 Ultra Thx









Surround: Atlantic Technology Di-BiPole 4200SR









Surround Back: Onkyo Surround Speaker HTS-S2 Ultra Thx









Receiver: JVC Receiver RX-DP20V Ultra2 Thx









Speaker Cable: CANARE 4S11 Star Quad Bi-wire









Tv: Sony KDL-40XBR2 40" BRAVIA XBR 1080p HD LCD


----------



## RayGee

(F) Usher X-929

(C) Usher X-616

(S) Usher X-718

(Sub) Not decided yet but thinking JL f113


Arcam AVR350

Panasonic TH-65PF9UK


----------



## tC_skier

Panny XR-57

F - Monitor Radius R90

R - Monitor Radius R45

C - Monitor Radius R180 (coming soon)

Sub - ??


----------



## roadnay

First post! I just moved into my new house and completely overhauled my equipment:


70" 1080p JVC HD-70FN97 DiLA

Yamaha RX-V661 7.1 A/V Receiver

Totem Dreamcatcher L-C-R speakers

Earthquake CM-8S 8" in-ceiling surround speakers

Earthquake FF12 subwoofer

Oppo DV-981HD 1080p upscaling DVD

DirectTV H20 HD/DVR


Absolutely love it so far.....


----------



## jeffquadski

Updated main room June 2008

Polk RM50T Fronts

Polk RM302 Center

Polk RM201 Surrounds

Polk RM101 Surround backs

Velodyne DSL4000



Samsung HP-S5053

Yamaha RX-V1800

Zone 2 Yamaha NS-AW350 on the patio

Ipod dock

XM radio

Panamax 5100EX

Dish VP622 DVR with currently working HDMI (I'm sure it's only temporary though)

Xbox 360 with HDDVD player Gamertag = jeffquadski

PS3


----------



## bsoko2

Here's what I'm running:


----------



## cdub998

Here is mine

L+R - Av123 x-LS

C- Av123 X-cs (on the way)

Surround= sucky sats

Sub- Bic H100


Denon AVR 2806


----------



## Emissary52

Well, Here goes! Eveyone need a laugh once in a while










________________________


Realistic Mach II (circa 1985) front speakers

JBL Northridge Center N-Series

Lafayette Criterion 25 surround speakers (circa 1970)

Sony SS-MB150H Surround Back

Sony STR-DE995 Receiver


I know, I know it's time for some new speakers. A new everything for that matter! The Realistics have 15" woofers and weigh as much as small (old) room air conditioners - (I never needed a subwoofer). The foam surrounding the woofer on the right one is deteriorating - *but* they still sound good.

Does anyone remember Lafayette Radio? It was the worst single-performing stock of the 70's. But their speakers were bulletproof! Lafayette was better than Radio Shack in their day. They even had their own brand of reel to reel tape recorders when that was a hot item- before Sony and Panasonic were well known.

But since I sold my NJ house and moved to NC with lots of spare change, it will soon be time to go shopping!!


----------



## chunkisagoonie

My system:


2x Dynaudio Confidence C1 w/Stand2 mounts (front left/right)

Dynaudio Confidence Center

2x JBL N24 (surround left/right) - when budget permits I'll probably switch these out to Contour S1.4s

Dynaudio SUB500 subwoofer


Proceed AVP surround processor

EAD PowerMaster 6300 (300Wx6) power amp

Denon DVD-1920 universal disc player

Rega Planet CD player

Panasonic PV-9661 VCR

Scientific Atlanta Explorer 8300HD cable box

AudioQuest interconnects and speaker wire all around


Despite the processor being a bit fussy at times, I like my system


----------



## Mafia717

I have Polk Audio RM10 - 6 Sats, 1 Center for my surround sound speakers and a Polk Audio PSW12 12" subwoofer. Also an Onkyo TX-SR604 Receiver


----------



## Scalefreq

Based on earlier threads, the Boston Acoustics CR-67's will be a great addition as surround back speakers. How do they compare to the BA vr-mx or vr-mex, or mini's as surround backs? Any thoughts or suggested alternatives?


The following is my current setup:


Reciever: Denon 887

Mains: VR3

Center: VRC

Surrounds:VR1

Back Surrounds: Polk 15's (Just for now)

SW: XB8

Cables: Blue Jeans

HD Display: Mitsubishi WD65733

HDVD/Games: Sony Playstation3 - Blu Ray HD


----------



## docbethel

PSB Stratus Bronze for L & R

PSB C-7 for Center

PhaseTech PC 80's for rear L and R (leftovers from an older system; they do a great job and are surprisingly well balanced tonally with the PSBs)

Driving all with an older gen Sony DA90ESG (110w/5ch)

Sub is a 15" AudioSonic (100w/internal), stuffed to the max w/glass.

Room is 25x35.


----------



## jedimastergrant

Klipsch all around


RF3 II's in the front

RC3 II for the center

SB1's for the surrounds


M&K 12" SW


Kenwood VR 4900 (130w/ch)


----------



## deburn

Magnepan 1.6 QRs for now; Maggie center and surrounds to follow soon, hopefully!


----------



## gashalot

Purchased a pair of era D5's and a Sub 8 to replace an aging / oversized Klipsch 5.1 setup that didn't fit the new room. Still driven by the same Sony amp though (next thing on the upgrade list).


They are truly amazing -- if you're in the market, make sure you audition the era units before making a final decision.


----------



## dennisdyer

Mains: Boston VR2

Centre: Polk CSI 3 (vrc - next month)

Surround: Boston VR1

Sub: Polk AWB100


HK AVR 235


----------



## QueueCumber

I've upgraded my speakers from B&W 802Ds to Wilson Watt Puppy 8 speakers.


----------



## Vidmaven

What is currently in my house:

Def Tech BP2004tl

Def Tech BP2002tl

Def Tech BP2X

Def Tech CLR 2500

Def Tech UIW BPA

Magnepan MMGs

B&W DM 604

Energy C-6 Connoiseur

Energy AC300

Mission M31

Mission M7cli

Athena Audition B-1.2

Athena Audition AS-C1.2

Energy Take 5

PSB Alpha Minis


----------



## sterankoman

*5.1 HT*

Mission e52 bookshelf/speaker stand (gloss black)

Mission e5c center channel (gloss black)

Mission e50 bookshelf/speaker stand (gloss black)

Outlaw LFM-1 compact subwoofer (black)

*2.1 Computer station/radio*

Mission e80 bookshelf/speaker stand (anthracite)

Yamaha YST-SW60 subwoofer (black)

Yamaha self-powered DM-01 speakers (black)

*2.1 daughter's bedroom*

Celestion DL-4 bookshelf/speaker stand (black)

Celestion S10 subwoofer (grey)

*2.0 personal system*

Mission V-60 bookshelf/speaker stand (cherry)

Wharfedale EVO 8 bookshelf/speaker stand (rosewood)

*In reserve*

Yamaha YST-SW200 subwoofer (black)

Acoustat 1100 electrostatics w/ 8" acoustic suspension woofers (oak)

Mission M-64i floor standing (silver)

Mission M-73i floor standing (black)

Mission M-72i bookshelf/speaker stand (black)

Mission M7c2 center channel (black)

Mission M-70i bookshelf/speaker stand (silver)

Mission 772 bookshelf/speaker stand (rosewood)

Mission M7ds rear channel (black)

AV123 ELT525 bookshelf/stand (rosewood)

Acoustic Research M1 holographic bookshelf/speaker stand (grey)


Custom MTM w/ MB Quart 1" titanium dome tweeter crossed over to a pair of Audax 6 1/2" woofers (Spica TC-50) at 2000 hz @ 18 db/oct. The cabinet was made by Grenier cabinets of Horsehead NY and is covered with rosewood formica on a 36" tall x 10" wide x 14" deep acoustic suspension designed enclosure (1987).


Custom bass augment woofers for the above speakers that also are risers/stands for the main speakers. The woofers are Vifa 8" that are rolled off @ 80 hz @ 18 db/oct. The cabinets were also made by Grenier cabinets of Horsehead NY and is covered with grey stone formica on a 11" tall x 14" wide x 23" deep acoustic suspension designed enclosure (1988).


Custom pair of small bookshelf loudspeakers using a Peerless 5" woofer and an Audax 3/4" tweeter with a 12 db/oct crossover @ 2500 hz. The bass reflex cabinets were purchased and altered from Madisound (1988).


Assorted woofers, tweeters and crossover parts waiting for the right cabinet.


----------



## Dakota69

2Ce Signatures II - front

VCC - center

VSM Signatures - rear

V2W -sub


----------



## p0b

Front: 2x Infinity Beta 40

Center: Infinity Beta C360

Rear: 2x Infinity Beta ES250

Sub: SVS PB12-NSD


----------



## jonnyenglish

Fronts: Elemental Design 6T6 towers

Center: Elemental Design 5T5

Sides: Axiom QS4's

Rears: Axiom QS4's

Sub: Elemental Design A7-600 Monster


----------



## tiggo25

Fronts: Focal 836 V

Center: Focal CC800 V

Surrounds: Focal SR 800 V

Sub: soon to be ED A2-300

AVR - Cambridge Audio 640R version 2


----------



## hifiskipper

2-Channel Audio System


Magnepan 1.6q/r

Velodyne DD-12


Theater System


Tannoy Sensys DC2 (Front)

Tannoy Sensys DCC (Center)

Tannoy CMS601DC (Rear, in-ceiling)

Velodyne SPL-1200R (Sub, x2)


Computer System


Aperion Audio 532-LR (Front)

Aperion Audio S-10 (Sub)


----------



## Shizelbs

Home Theater System:

Polk RTi150

Polk CSi40

Polk RTi70

Polk R40

Sunfire True Subwoofer


2 Channel Setup:

Carver Amazing MkIV Platinum


----------



## pchevalier

I have only 2 main speakers

Triangle Altea ESW : wonderfully precise and clear for acoustic music.

I intend to complete with :

- a sub (HSU VTF-3-MK3) if I can get it to Paris where I am

- 2 satellite Triangle comete ES

when I will receive the Onkyo TX-SR 875 it will be a good start.

Patrick


----------



## essogas

Mirage Omni V2 series. 5.1 set-up. Very good.


----------



## Utopianemo

Energy System:


Energy xl-16 front and rears

xl-C center

xl-8 sub


couldn't be happier........at least as soon as I get a decent receiver to replace the placeholder sony.


----------



## wahoodude23

Pair of Paradigm 3Se MKII series. These speakers are at least 12 years old... I bought them used back n 1998. Nice set of stereo speakers but now I'm looking for a 5.1 set.


----------



## mchale

Dayton Wright XAM-4 towers.. had two pairs, one met an unfortunate demise.. boo

B&W AS6 12" Sub

Event 20/20

Homemade full range bass reflex, no crossovers

AR-1's old school









Tannoy System 600

B&W... umm can't remember the model







old 3-ways..


----------



## dlormans

B&W 600 series...


B&W 602 s3 on Lovan Affiniti stands (fronts)

B&W LCR60 s3 centre

B&W 600 s3 surrounds mounted directly on the wall

B&W ASW600 sub


----------



## catmonv

My setup:


Atlantic Technology System 2200 in the loft powered by pioneer vsx 1016.

Atlantic Technology System 4200e in the living room powered by pioneer vsx84txsi

Altec Lansing 2.1 for my computer

Bose dock and Altec Lansing for my Ipod.


My future buy would be a pair of Paradigm studio 20 which will be dedicated only for music in the masters bedroom.


----------



## Lockettk

I have Atlantic Technology 4200e THX system with (2) of the systems companion 12in subs


----------



## Lockettk

I'm looking for technical guidance on speaker placement in a 7.2 speaker configuration. Can anyone help with this?


----------



## Fihsak

Klipsch RF-5 mains

Klipsch RC-7 Center

Klipsch RS-35 Surrounds


HSU VTF-2 MKII


Pioneer Elite VSX-47TX


----------



## DuallyDave

Klipsch

KG3.2 front

RB-5 front

RC-7 center

RS-42 surround

RB-15 rear surround

KSW-12 sub


----------



## exHuman

Front: 2x Monitor Audio Silver RS6

Center: Monitor Audio Silver RS-LCR

Rear: 2x Monitor Audio Silver RS-FX

Sub: Monitor Audio RSW-12


Marantz SR6001 + Marantz DV6001


----------



## jaseman

Front: 2x Axiom M60 v2's

Center: Axiom VP150 v2

Surrounds: 4x Axiom QS8's

Sub: Axiom EP500

Panasonic SA-XR55


----------



## Cshults

Main Set:


Front: Wharfedale Modus 1.6 floorstanders

Center: Wharfedale Modus center channel

Rears: Wharfedale Modus 2 bookshelf


Second Set:


Front: Wharfedale Sapphire 89's floorstanders

Center: Wharfedale Modus center channel

Rears: Infinity studio monitor 125's (bookshelf)


----------



## carljanderson

Front - JBL LX55

Center - JBL n Series Center

Rear - JBL 2500 Series

Sub - Sony 8" circa 2001.


Yes, the fronts and rears are 16 years old. All I need to do on the LX55's is repair the foam. I don't think I can get the WAF for new fronts, but I may be able to get the WAF on a new DVD (leaning BD) player, and a new receiver as mine is a Sony STR-DE675.


----------



## kris23

Dali Euphonia MS4 mains

Seas Odin surrounds

SVS PB12+2 sub


----------



## Larry523

Older Infinity's:


Front L&R: RS5

Center: CC3

Rear Surrounds: RS2

Sub: BU-120


I plan to go to a 7.1 setup sooner rather than later. I'm undecided about whether to try and find something to blend with my existing setup (which I think sounds great!) or replace everything.


Aloha


----------



## andylovesbass

I have a yamaha amp rx-v2700, driving an awesome set of speakers

Dream Moon M7 series, see pics, and a matching dream MS-15 300watt subbie, this combo is awesome considering the price i got the speakers for!!


----------



## jerry22m

Polk Audio

Main RTi10

Center CSi5

Rears RTi6

Sub Hsu VTF 3.2

AVR Pioneer Elite VSX-84TXSi

Had intended to upgrade my Klipsch speakers however Klipsch has a strange idea where to place its dealers and frowns on online purchases so Klipsch lose Polk and my gain, system sounds great.


----------



## auto_pilot

FR and FL: KEF iQ1

Center: KEF iQ2c

Rears: KEF Ci30FS/FR (in ceiling)

Sub: Outlaw LFM2


Receiver: Cambridge Audio 640R Azur


----------



## darkninja67

Front L&R: Monitor Audio RS6


Receiver: Harman Kardon AVR 430


----------



## vanito

I have a big pair of Soundtech 15" speakers in heavy wooden cabinets for vocals in the band. I have had these for 10 years. I am sure nowadays I must be able to get better, smaller and lighter? Any suggestions? Bose?


----------



## Iostream

HT:

Mains: B&W Nautilus 804

Center: B&W Nautilus HTM-2

Surrounds: B&W LM-1

Rear Center: B&W CWM-Cinema (in wall)

Sub: Velodyne HGS-12


Office:

Mains: Era Design 4

Sub: Rel R-205


Bedroom:

Mains: B&W LM-1

Sub: B&W AS-1


----------



## wheedwacker

I have a pair of Pioneer bookshelf speakers powered by an Emotiva BPA-1.


My av123 Onix X-LS speakers are in the mail


----------



## Brahma

Jamo 707's x 2

Yamaha NS70 x 2

Aaron SW-400 x 1

Cerwin Vega CLS215 x 4

Cerwin Vega CLS15S x 2

Cerwin Vega CLS6 x 4

Cerwin Vega CLS6C x 2


----------



## koberlin1

First to chime in with M&K's (Miller & Kreisel) for the home theater:


Mains/Center(built to sit sideways)/Surrounds: 750 THX MKII 5.1 surround system

Sub: MPS2810 with balanced (+4dB) input option


JBL LSR28P Powered Pair in studio


----------



## JonFo

Front speakers: Martin Logan Monolith IIIx (new panels 2007, custom woofer, custom active x-over)


Center Channel: Martin Logan SL3XC (my custom DIY of an ultra-high performance ESL center, click link to read design/build thread)


Rear Channels: Martin Logan Sequel IIb (Custom active Crossover)


Sides: Mirage Omnisat FX


SubWoofer: Custom Infinite Baffle with 4x 15 drivers powered by 1,200w and EQ.


All in a room designed around these speakers and powered by 15 channels of amplification. See more comments, details and pictures at my site


----------



## lled

All Definitive Tech

Fronts: Mythos 2

Center: Mythos 3

Rear : Mythos Gems

Sub: Super Cube 2


----------



## koberlin1

Wow JonFo...don't think I have ever seen such a sophisticated custom HT setup....and I have engineered at a movie studio with 5 beautiful HUGE dub stages. Did not know that such consumer home theaters of your caliber existed...I am blown away (at the theater as well as the time/money you must be putting into it!!).


----------



## kitchener

5 NHT VS-2s (same mid's and tweeters as the 3.3 in my 2-channel system)

Fathom 113


----------



## JonFo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *koberlin1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Wow JonFo...don't think I have ever seen such a sophisticated custom HT setup....and I have engineered at a movie studio with 5 beautiful HUGE dub stages. Did not know that such consumer home theaters of your caliber existed...I am blown away (at the theater as well as the time/money you must be putting into it!!).



Thanks Ken, appreciate the comments.


Yes, lot's of time and money into this rig. But the results are outstanding.


I was just at the ML factory, and they demoed their latest $12K speaker system (the Summit) and I have to say that my rig sounds waaay better, So I'm pleased


----------



## jtoddaz

Receiver-HK AVR 435

Mains-Polk Rti6

Center-Polk Csi3

Surround-Polk R15, (RC55i bought, but not installed yet)

Sub-HSU VTF 2 MKII


----------



## masterrh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JonFo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Front speakers: Martin Logan Monolith IIIx (new panels 2007, custom woofer, custom active x-over)
> 
> 
> Center Channel: Martin Logan SL3XC (my custom DIY of an ultra-high performance ESL center, click link to read design/build thread)
> 
> 
> Rear Channels: Martin Logan Sequel IIb (Custom active Crossover)
> 
> 
> Sides: Mirage Omnisat FX
> 
> 
> SubWoofer: Custom Infinite Baffle with 4x 15 drivers powered by 1,200w and EQ.
> 
> 
> All in a room designed around these speakers and powered by 15 channels of amplification. See more comments, details and pictures at my site




ML rocks! Nice system.


----------



## smilingmikel

Hi I have a Bose Lifestyle 36 system and for video have been very happy. I have just bought an apartment to use during the week. I have opted for the Anthony Gallo Adiva Ti series speakers and they are yet to arrive. The Bose lacks musicality. Anyone u







sing the Gallos.


----------



## dragonbud0

RBH CT-MAX 5.1 for about 1 year, very compact but not as good as my old maggies MG-I.


Will look for something else, again.


----------



## Rumtalker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mafia717* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have Polk Audio RM10 - 6 Sats, 1 Center for my surround sound speakers and a Polk Audio PSW12 12" subwoofer. Also an Onkyo TX-SR604 Receiver



Polk just issued new RM10 - 5 Pack satellites on July 04, 2007 - do you know if these are basically the same as yours? Are you happy with the sound and do you know if they would satisfy dvd-audio and sacd clarity?


Thanks for your help...


----------



## jborowicz

Front: Infinity Beta 50's


Center: Infinity Beta C360


Surrounds & Surrounds Rear: Infinity Beta ES250 (Split each with one to the surround and one for the surround rear)


Subwoofer: Infinity Beta SW-12


All connected to a Yamaha RX-V2700 in a 7.1 setup.


----------



## Mozvz

Fronts - Dali Helicon 300 MK2


Center - Dali Helicon 300


Rears - Dali Helicon 300 MK2


Subwoofer - JL Fathom F-113


----------



## Rumtalker

Front - Polk Audio RTi 8


Center - Polk Audio CSi 5


Rears - Polk Audio FXi 3


Could someone suggest a subwoofer that would complete the system? I have a David - 303 D-BOX subwoofer (100 watts continuous / 350 watts peak) at the moment but it sounds kind of "muddy" - any suggestions?


Thanks Everyone...

Rumtalker


----------



## buddahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rumtalker* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Front - Polk Audio RTi 8
> 
> 
> Center - Polk Audio CSi 5
> 
> 
> Rears - Polk Audio FXi 3
> 
> 
> Could someone suggest a subwoofer that would complete the system? I have a David - 303 D-BOX subwoofer (100 watts continuous / 350 watts peak) at the moment but it sounds kind of "muddy" - any suggestions?
> 
> 
> Thanks Everyone...
> 
> Rumtalker



SVS 20-39 SUB.You won't find better for the money/BOB


----------



## audiocrzy25

Im in,


All Polk


Rti 12 mains

Csi5 center

Fxi 5 sides

Rt55i rears

2 Psw 505


----------



## annalmary

Hi,

I am having Sony SA-FT1H Surround Packages speakers to my PC and they are great.After I felt that the effect is great I bought it to my television set too.The perfect accompaniment to your television can be found in the SA-FT3H Flat Panel Speaker System from Sony. The matching Flat Panel 5.1 Satellite Speaker System includes 5 surround speakers, a separate active subwoofer, and with strong mid bass with 1-1/4", and you make the most of your favorite movies and shows with superb surround sound.It has Mica reinforced woofer cones provide high power handling and quick response on the inside, and the 150W Powered Sub-Woofer have a complimentary design to match the front speakers.It Fills your living room with great sound, and a matching set, with the SA-FT3H Flat Panel Speaker System from Sony.


----------



## tinman_99

B&W 803s


----------



## Rumtalker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buddahead* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> SVS 20-39 SUB.You won't find better for the money/BOB



Thanks for the recommendation - are they available in Canada? Any idea where I can demo one?


----------



## Ryan-T

5- M&K S85MKII's on custom stands.


1- DIY TC2000 15" ported sub built as a sofa table.


----------



## Audioplus93

Recently acquired and can't find any info on:


Mission 763i Towers - can't find any info other than manual


Altec Lansing Acoustic Suspension System 203's


Anyone have any idea of year and retail?


Thanks,

Dan C


----------



## Adz523

*Triad 7.3 Room:*


InRoom Platinum LCR Left and Right

InRoom Platinum Center

OnWall Gold Surround x4

InRoom Platinum Power Sub x 2 (Run as Stereo Left and Right)

Def Tech Trinity Supercube (handles just the LFE track)


*Definitive Technology 7.1 Room:*


BP7000SC (Left and Right Mains run as Large)

CLR3000 (Center)

BPVX Surrounds x4

Trinity Supercube (handles just the LFE track)


----------



## lynnwill

Dynaudio 72SE Front


Dynaudio 122C Center


Dynaudio 42 Surround (2)


Infinity US-1 Front Presence (2)


Definitive bipolar BP2X Rear center surround (soon to be added)


Mirage BPS 400 subwoofer


Reciever Yamaha RX-V3000 - soon to be upgraded to a new Yamaha RX-V 3800 or 4800 when available.


I have not been to a movie theater in over a year!!!


----------



## mjg100

RBH Signature Series 661-SE center


RBH Signature Series SI-760 front L & R


RBH Signature Series 661-SE surround L & R


RBH Signature Series SI-760 (2) rear surround


NHT SW2P subwoofer


----------



## xboxclubaseal

Polk R30, L, R

Off brand surrounds


I make this post in the hope that I can make a prouder contribution within the next week or so.


----------



## whoaru99

I have lots here too....


Jim Holtz/Selah Audio custom monitors

Paradigm Studio 100v2

Definitive Tech BP-30

Definitive Tech BP-10

Definitive Tech CLR2000

Definitive Tech C1

Definitive Tech BP-2

Cerwin-Vega D9

Paradigm Servo 15v1

Definitive Tech PF1500

Rat Shack Minimus 7 (two pair)

Best Buy Insignia bookshelfs

Home brew (from many moons ago) 12" 3-ways.


and, finally, probably going to buy a used pair of Yamaha S215V Club Series pro audio speakers tomorrow....


The speakers get shuffled around every now and then but the Cerwins are in the back room storage, and some of the lesser stuff is in the garage, and some in the bedroom.


----------



## brrr

2-channel:

Rega R1's (just got them yesterday...I LOVE my music again)


Multi-channel:

Mains: PSB Image B15 Monitors

Centre: PSB Alpha C1

Surrounds: PSB Alpha Intro's

Sub: NHT Sub 1


The R1's will replace the B15's as the mains in the multi setup when I get a pair of Monitor Audio 5's from loan. Then I'll go 7.1.


----------



## jimbo912

JM Labs Chorus816v

I compared them with the B&W 683s. The 816s blew away the B&Ws


----------



## hAPPY1977

Check my sig.


----------



## Woodshed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *whoaru99* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have lots here too....
> 
> 
> Jim Holtz/Selah Audio custom monitors
> 
> Paradigm Studio 100v2
> 
> Definitive Tech BP-30
> 
> Definitive Tech BP-10
> 
> Definitive Tech CLR2000
> 
> Definitive Tech C1
> 
> Definitive Tech BP-2
> 
> Cerwin-Vega D9
> 
> Paradigm Servo 15v1
> 
> Definitive Tech PF1500
> 
> Rat Shack Minimus 7 (two pair)
> 
> Best Buy Insignia bookshelfs
> 
> Home brew (from many moons ago) 12" 3-ways.
> 
> 
> and, finally, probably going to buy a used pair of Yamaha S215V Club Series pro audio speakers tomorrow....
> 
> 
> The speakers get shuffled around every now and then but the Cerwins are in the back room storage, and some of the lesser stuff is in the garage, and some in the bedroom.




Holy crap!! I LOVE the gen1 def tech speakers. Those were in my very first HT.


Now:


Von Schweikert VR4 genIII HSE (mains)

Von Scweikert LCR 40HSE center (custom made by VS







)

Von Scweikert VR 3.5 (rears)

Paradigm servo 15v1


----------



## Larry523




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Larry523* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Older Infinity's:
> 
> 
> Front L&R: RS5
> 
> Center: CC3
> 
> Rear Surrounds: RS2
> 
> Sub: BU-120
> 
> 
> I plan to go to a 7.1 setup sooner rather than later. I'm undecided about whether to try and find something to blend with my existing setup (which I think sounds great!) or replace everything.



I thought I'd update my original post. I ended up replacing everything with Infinity Betas. My new setup is:


Front L&R: Beta 50

Center: C360

Surrounds: es250

Sub: CSW-10


In the near term, I'll be using the es250's as both side and back surrounds. Eventually, I'll get two more speakers. I'll use the es250's for the sides, but I'm uncertain whether to use two more for the backs, or to get direct radiators like the Beta 10's or Beta 20's.


Aloha,


Larry


----------



## lefthandluke

I have a setup similar to adz, all def tech




Front-------bp7001sc


Center-----clr3000


side surr---bpvx


rear surr---sm-450


subs--------trinity supercube and two supercube references



fronts, center and surrounds all use identical tweeters and mid/bass drivers


I am VERY fond of this setup


----------



## lparsons21

Mine is a budget 7.1 setup, but I'm a happy camper.


Satellites : Cervwin-Vega VE5M (6)

Center : Cerwin-Vega VE5C

Sub : Velodyne VRP-1200


Powered by my procrastinator's delight dual-receiver setup. Yamaha RX-V661 as Pre/Pro for BluRay and HDDVD to my Harman Kardon AVR247.


----------



## whoaru99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *whoaru99* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> and, finally, probably going to buy a used pair of Yamaha S215V Club Series pro audio speakers tomorrow....



Well, they ended up being series IV, not series V, but very good condition and the price was adjusted accordingly.










I can hardly wait for the PLX3402 to arrive.










Hmmm... now some Fitzmaurice Tubas or Titans....


----------



## whoaru99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Woodshed* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Holy crap!! I LOVE the gen1 def tech speakers. Those were in my very first HT.



Yeah, I need to clean out some inventory, but I just can't part with them. The BP-30s hardly even need a sub. It's pretty amazing what can come from four 6.5" drivers....


I'm sure the Von Schweikerts were a very nice upgrade though. Probably moreso on music, or do you think all the way around?


----------



## Woodshed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *whoaru99* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yeah, I need to clean out some inventory, but I just can't part with them. The BP-30s hardly even need a sub. It's pretty amazing what can come from four 6.5" drivers....
> 
> 
> I'm sure the Von Schweikerts were a very nice upgrade though. Probably moreso on music, or do you think all the way around?



Umm, An excellent music upgrade (IMO of course







) It is also noticeable on movies because the imaging on the VS is fantastic. For all out slam tho the def techs still held their own. WITH 61/2 DRIVERS LMAO!!! also the early Def Tech's were also top bang-for your buck speakers.


I had bp20's in front and bp10's in back, just awesome speakers. I went on to sell def techs about the time that those were already phased out for about 2 years. They began putting the subs in the speakers and began using hard-domed tweeters at that point so I became less fond of them. But I sold a crapload of them because they absolutely rocked for HT.


----------



## suckerforHD

mains....PSB Platinum T6

sub......SVS PB12NSD


----------



## peakrunner

Mains: Vienna Acoustic Strauss

Center: Vienna Acoustic Oratoreo

Rears: Klipsch RCW-5

Sub: Velodyne FSX-12


----------



## Scottfox

Mains- Polk Monitor 10 4/91

Cntr - Polk CSI 20 10/04

rear - Polk Monitor 4 6/96

sub - HSU VTK2MK3 4/07


Most of the Polks are old but "Classics". If anything I need to downsize

the Polds to Mon5's now that I have the HSU sub.


----------



## Relentless

Mains...........B&W 802D

Center.........B&W HTM2D

Surrounds....Onix Rocket RS760

Rears...........Onix Rocket RS760

Subs............ACI Maestro


----------



## blicj11

TruAudio all the way around. I have a small room and these speakers are great.


----------



## xboxclubaseal

Upgraded










Mains: Deftech BP7004

Rears: In process of buying Deftech SM350s


----------



## MKtheater

7 M&K S-5000 THX speakers. I will be testing the JTR triple 8's.


----------



## seavib

I just set up my Paradigm Signature S6, Center C3 and JL Audio Fathom. Next are the surrounds and some amp.


I hate my Sony ES 3300 receiver so far.


----------



## freebird2003

Hello.


I am still using my old speakers. They still kick ass. i got no heart to replace them.

*Front : Kenwood LS-V710*
_3-way 4 Speaker System [Magnetically Shield]

Woofer 200mm cone Type x2

Midrange 100mm cone type

Tweeter Linaeum Type

8Ω

180w

35Hz-30000Hz (Freq Response)

600Hz, 3000Hz (Crossover Response)_

*Center : Kenwood CS – V610*
_3-way 3Speaker System [Magnetically Shield]

Woofer 100mm cone Type x2

Tweeter Linaeum Type

8Ω

150w

80Hz-30000Hz (Freq Response)

1000Hz, 3000Hz (Crossover Response)_

*Surround: Kenwood RS- 610*
_2-way 3Speaker System [Dipolar Radiation]

Woofer 100mm cone Type

Fullrange 80mm cone Type x 2

8Ω

100w

100Hz-20000Hz (Freq Response)

2000Hz (Crossover Response)_



Thanks alot


----------



## WinstonWolfe

Just found this forum yesterday while researching a new Samsung DLP. Wonderful content here...


No home theatre, just my tried and true basic two channel set-up.


Ohm 1XO Walsh loudspeakers in walnut (with rare brown doubleknit cage grilles)


Sony ES GX47ES receiver


Sony ES C69ES CD changer


----------



## iammongo

All Axiom here


M22 (mains)

VP150 (center)

Qs4 (surrounds)

EP500 (for the rumble)


Onkyo 805 receiver and a sony 50 inch plasma


----------



## swartzy.baby

Boston Acoustics VR3 - Main

Boston Acoustics VR-960 - Rear/Sub

Boston AVR 7100 - Receiver


Boston Recepter Radio - Trusty Alarm-Clock-Radio 


Boston BA7900 - Computer Surround Setup


Boston Micro 90x - Sitting around looking bored


I'm a bit of a Boston Acoustics fan


----------



## ssabripo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Relentless* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Mains...........B&W 802D
> 
> Center.........B&W HTM2D
> 
> Surrounds....Onix Rocket RS760
> 
> Rears...........Onix Rocket RS760
> 
> Subs............ACI Maestro



very nice setup!


----------



## Imitation

Hey guys I just got into some real speakers for the first time last week. Slowing building up as funds allow. So far I've got the following:


2 Klipsch RVX-54's (very high WAF







)


powered by a Yamaha 1700


----------



## joshmanley

still running on my old JBL Pro series L7's in the front. i can't drive myself to get rid of them. i have pissed off my neighbors multiple times










bi-wired with my Yamaha 5590.


----------



## citrus

main: Dahlquist DQ-12 (got them in 1990)

center: none

sub: Velodyne cht-8

rear/surround: Infinity Primus 150


----------



## JetSnake

All Klipsch


Front KG5.5

Center RC-62

Rear RS-52

Sub RSW-10d


----------



## abyssblue

Mostly Paradigm.


Living Room:


Paradigm Studio 60s v.1

Paradigm CC-470 v.3


Home Theater:


Paradigm Studio 20s (3) v.3

Radio Shack LS-5 (surround)

Velodyne FSX-12 (2)


----------



## ThisOneKidMongo

New AV123 Rocket setup, upgraded from a Velodyne Front Row system:


RS760 fronts

RSC200 Sig center

Ref 0.5 surrounds

JBLs120pII sub


The sub might be upgraded later this year, but pretty happy with this setup so far!


----------



## Milner

Don't think I ever posted here, so....


Pair of NHT Classic 4's, 2c center, and absolute zero rears.

In SLC/Holladay Ut.


----------



## chikka

Here's what I got recently (07/2007):


Front L/R = Polk Audio R50

Center = Polk Audio CSR

Surround L/R = Polk R150

Subwoofer = BIC H-100


Driven by an Onkyo 304 Receiver and mainly used to watch movies on my Home Theater with the following:

- Optoma HD70

- Samsung DVD-1080P7 with HD Upconversion

- 96" DIY screen


----------



## destefpr

Inside:


Front L/R = Polk Monitor 40's

Center = Polk Audio CS2

Surround L/R/C = Sony HTIB

Subwoofer = Sony HTIB


Outside - BYT


Front L/R = Polk Audio Atrium 55's

Surround L/R = Infinity Outrigger's


----------



## robertnarbonne

Just bought a Denon 3808CI and I am using a Boston Acustics series 8000 speaker system. I want to upgrade to fron towers, new center channel sub and rears looking for some insight as to where to go with this, thinking of Definitive tech 7002 center channel and super cube


ANy help would be great


----------



## Triaxtremec

Currently running SDAT-800 front towers with some older but nice Kenwood center and surround sound speakers. I know they aren't the greatest but it sounds nice. Looking to upgrade for winter since I won't be able to get outside at all.


----------



## Alone

Paradigm 7's

Paradigm 3SE's

Paradigm CC170.


----------



## einsteinjb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *einsteinjb* /forum/post/6658031
> 
> 
> HT (mishmosh system, in transition):
> 
> Onkyo TX-SR702
> 
> B&W DM602 S2 mains (at least for now)
> 
> BIC DV62CLR-S center w/Ed Frias xover mods (Don't laugh, it's not bad)
> 
> Boston Acoustics CR-75 surrounds (soon to be Ascend CBM-170SE or SVS SBS-01)
> 
> SVS PB10-ISD
> 
> TV: Nothing to speak of, plain Panasonic CRT til I can afford sump'n BIG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mixing room (2.1 chan. -- I offer live 24-track digital recording services):
> 
> PowerMac dual G5 2.0
> 
> Vintage Luxman LV-117 Integrated Amp (2-chan)
> 
> BIC DV62CLR-S pair with Ed Frias mods (soon to be Ascend CBM-170SE or SVS SBS-01)
> 
> Hsu VTF-2 Mk 2 (on sale in delicious piano black!)
> 
> 
> I'm pre-ordering a pair of both the Ascend CBM-170SEs and the SVS SBS-01s for comparison against each other and the B&Ws. I'll settle on each set's permanent home after extensive house-rocking sessions.



Wow, a lot can change in a year and a half!


Current system (all in one stupidly small but acoustically treated room):


Mains: Swan 5.2F

Center: Swan 5.2C

Surrounds: Ascend CBM-170SE

Sub: SVS PB10-ISD


All happily driven by Emotiva LMC-1 pre/pro and LPA-1 6-7 chan. amp.


On the way: One gorgeous pair Swan D2.1SE! After evaluating I'll decide where these will live permanently...


----------



## Kent_M

Paradigm Monitor system:

Monitor 5 L/R

CC370 centre

ADP 370 sides

Titan rears

PW 2100 sub.


Usually end up with JBL 4410 studio monitors I scrounged from a recording studio as L/R because they're too big for the living room and the Monitor 5s aren't.


----------



## tpako

RF-10 Home Theater System


# RF-10 Floorstanders

# RC-10 Center

# RS-10 Surrounds

# RW-10d instead of the RPW-10 Subwoofer


----------



## henry33

OK, I wanted to ask a question so here's my speaker setup:

All Von Schweikert V-2s for surround (4) plus a V.S. LCR center channel. V.S. small subwoofer. Plus Paradigm Atoms for side/height channels.


My problem: Running white or pink noise tones, my center channel speaker has an entirely different timbre from the L & R towers. Affects balance of the 3-channel SACDs from RCA, Mercury & Everest - also using ProLogic II. V.S. says it should match well because of the same tweeter and similar woofer, but it doesn't. Probably sitting on a low floor stand and tilted up instead of higher and straight ahead as with the towers is a factor. And being much smaller, of course. I changed the tubes on the monoblock powering it to match those in the other two monoblocks, but it didn't make a difference. The rear VR-2s are powered with a 200w solid state amp, and only single cable instead of bi-wired, yet sound almost identical to the fronts. Any ideas short of using an old EQ unit on just the center channel? (I had one and unfortunately sold it some time ago...)


----------



## domingos1965

ascend acoustics 340se(LCR)

170se side surrounds


----------



## stereo_novice

Dynaudio Contour 3.4 and sc center and Dyaudio in walls for rears. How do you like your contour bookshelfs? and what are you using to drive them??


----------



## septemous

just picked up my first _real_ system -- quite excited!



B&W 685s with Integra DTR7.8


----------



## jjgasp

*Dali Euphonia*

MS5 (L/R)

CS4 (Center)

RS3 (Rear)

*JL Audio*

Fathom F113 (Subwoofer)


----------



## -hef-

fronts - paradigm 7semk3

center - cc-300 (i think)

sub - frankenstein JL audio bandpass box (for car use) with 150 watt receiver being used as amp

rear - Millenia ADP


----------



## mahagogorex

Speakers:

Totem Rainmakers

Paradigm PDR10 (sub)


System:

Denon 2807 (Pre/Pro)

Rotel RB-980 (amp)

PS3 (blu-ray, CD) Will be getting a dedicated CD player soon (PS3 fan sux)

Pro-ject Debut III

Salamander Design Cabinet


----------



## Benniator

KEF 3005 5.1 system powered by a Denon 987. Good enough system until I get out of college and get a job.


----------



## BillPry

Main- Paradigm Studio 100

Center Paradigm CC590

Surrounds- Paradigm ADP370

Sub1- Paradigm servo 15

Sub2 paradigm PW1000


Zone 2 Paradigm Monitor 7


Anthem AVM20 Pre-Pro

Anthem MCA 50 Amp

Anthem MCA20 Amp


----------



## seiken07068

I have all Paradigm:


Paradigm Mini-Monitor v.2 for the front

Paradigm PS-1000 subwoofer

Paradigm CC-190 for the Center

Paradigm Atoms for the rear (surround)


(Yamaha RX-V661 for the Receiver; Sony RDR VCD655 for DVD Player/Recorder and Sony KDL-46V2500 for the HDTV. That about sums it up.)


Bernie


----------



## goandeatsomestuf

Someday I'll be out of college and will be able to bump it up a few notches:


Speakers:

Mains: Axiom Audio M22Ti

Sub: Hsu Research STF-1 (Soon to be an eD A5-350!)

No center, sides, rears, or surrounds










System:

Pre/Pro: Marantz AV500

Amp: AdCom GFA-555

Crossover: Kenwood KCA-101


----------



## nimrodxi

All Yamaha, HTIB


Center: HS-AP34000c, 90Hz-50kHz, 6 ohms, 40w, 120w max, 83dB

Surrounds (5): NS-AP1400S, 90Hz-50kHz, 6 ohms, 30w, 100w max, 80dB

Powered Sub: YST-SW015, 6.5", 30Hz-200Hz, 70w


But I'll be upgrading soon (Klipsch Reference or Paradigm Monitors)


----------



## d_98se

Living Room

O

Bedroom

Klipsch SB3

Yamaha sa205 sub


----------



## KnightRT

Dana 630

Onix X-Sub


And that's all.







If I upgrade anything, it'll be to add more channels. I can't imagine wanting anything else.


----------



## broadwayron

I posted this in another thread (just noticed this one):


I ditched the surround sound game a while ago, which may be blasphemous around here (actually, my HK + Polk LSi system wasn't bad, for digital).


Now, I have Tyler Acoustics Taylo Reference Monitors (and a 10" Tyler Sub... actually, 2 of the subs, but I just moved to a 400 sq ft apt, and only need one now).

I think shopping for speakers was one of the most time-consuming research/trial & error events of my life... what a hassle. Luckily, I'm happy with the Tylers.


----------



## Paulor

Speakers


Conventional: Akron Concerto / Akron Spalla

Hybrid system: Akron Resolution / Akron Transparency

Planar: Akron AS 40 / Akron AS 40 SE

Sub: Akron SHE 500



____________________________________________________________ _
http://www.akronaudiotec.com.br


----------



## JOHNNYV.3

Home Theater


paradigm studio 100's v3

paradigm cc-690

paradigm cinema 90's

paradigm ps 1000

will be upgrading sub to a Servo 15 or SVS pb12/2


2 Channel


1988 Klipsch Chorus


4 speaker listening Room


paradigm studio 40 v3

paradigm 5se mkll


Garage

paradigm titons


Home Studio


paradigm cs-160 inwalls


I think thats all of them,,,,,,,,









I actually forgot the paradigm cc-450 center which was replaced by the 690, but it's not hooked up at this point...


----------



## warlord260

im running ascends, 340se across the front with 4 200s for surrounds. 2 ed a2-300 subs. all tuned and well placed,wife wants to take away my spl meter! everything sounds great.


----------



## psyduck103

2ch-center channel paradigm S8.paradigm monitor 11 v4 for l-r surround.Behringer truth surroundsX4. Four ascendant audio avalanche 15 using two reinforced Klipsch Chorus2 cabinets.Peavey cs3000g @3000 watts sub amp.Adcom 565 mono amps for stereo or center channel.Adcom 555 for front surrounds.two cheap Behringer amps for rear speakers.Outlaw 990 Prepro & a Krell KRS pre amp for stereo.Plus a lot of other boxes with power cords.


----------



## MarcAll53

I've got recently a pair of Akron Spalla Speakers and a Bass Unit Speaker , both from Akronaudiotec. Only a few days ago but until now, it sounds pretty good!


----------



## Marc Rumsey

I picked up a set of Carver Amazing Loudspeakers, Silver models, (a.k.a. "surfboards") about 10 or 15 years ago. A buddy got a pair of the Platinums at the same time. We both wanted black at the time, but all we could get was oak. Now I think I like the oak better anyway.










I run them off of a trusty old Luxman R-117, and I still love 'em!


----------



## MasterKeef

I have a set of Bose (I know, I know!) Acoustimass 10 II speakers that I picked up in 2001 at a local Sears. They are pretty horrible for any serious music listening (too mid-rangey for my tastes) but are ok for movies and gaming.


I've been saving money for a new speaker system which will either be SCS-01(M) Speaker Package from SVS, the 'People's Choice' speaker package from Orb Audio, or (if I win the lottery) the System 4200e from Atlantic Technology.


----------



## foxtail

Just purchased a set of KEF KHT 3005 speakers and sub, excellent sound, heavy for bookshelves, look fantastic in 2 pac black, wife loves them too. These have won so many international awards last year and this, owners reviews elsewhere give them a 9 out of max 10.

http://reviews.cnet.com/surround-spe...1.html?tag=sub


----------



## j_arsenal

For the moment I only have a stereo setup. But I am running a pair of Martin-Logan Montage (Cherry Finish) with a Denon DRA-397. When I have the time and budget, I'll be going H/T with a Definitve/ Pioneer Elite setup in a separate room.


----------



## peko

PSB Platinum M2s & C4

Axiom QS8 surrounds

Martin Logan Descent sub


Outlaw 990 prepro

Cary Cinema 5 amp

Arcam CD player

Toshiba XA2/PS3


----------



## Ersen79

ENERGY

RC-70 front

RC-LCR center

RC-10 rear

VERITAS 2.0R left right back

DEFINITIVE TECH SUPERCUBE REFERENCE SUB

YAMAHA RX-V 2700


----------



## snn99

B&w 600 + Rcf Art 708 Sub


----------



## taam

Paradigm Active 20/s ver1 Mains

Paradigm L/C/R 450 Center

Paradigm Studio 20/s x3 Rear/Surround


Velodyne 1210 Sub


----------



## edboxer

Infinity Entra Center - center channel

Infinity Kappa 6.1 - let and right front - no subwoofer needed

Infinity Reference EL - surround


----------



## Skippman

St. Louis, MO


2x KEF iQ9's for my fronts

2x KEF iQ8ds' for my sides

2x KEF iq1's for my rears

1x KEF iQ6c for my center channel

1x KEF PSW2500 for my sub


----------



## jeffK987

I must have been daydreaming and never got to this thread...


Polk RM6800/10 5.1 system in small living room.

Polk RTi4's, zone 2 in kitchen.

Yamaha RX-V1500 avr.




...back to daydreaming.


----------



## dmorse4765

4 Salk HT3 L/R FRONT &LR SURROUND

1 SALK HTC CENTER

2 PARADIGM STUDIO 20's REARS


2 SVS PB12/2


----------



## lalakersfan34

My modest HT setup (in my 11'x10' bedroom - live-at-home college student)


Projector: Mitsubishi HC3000 720p DLP w/73" Matte White Screen

Television: Samsung LN4042H 40" LCD

Receiver: Marantz SR4001

HD DVD: Toshiba HD-A3

Blu-ray/Game: 320 GB Playstation 3

EQ: Behringer FBQ 2496


Speakers:

Fronts: 2x JBL Studio L830

Center: 1x JBL S-Center II

Surrounds: 4x JBL Venue Tour

Subwoofer: 1x Epik Castle


Treatments: GIK Acoustics 244 Bass Traps


----------



## ColdFyre22

JBL Studio L Series


What I own so far:

LC2 center channel

L820's for surrounds


Coming soon:

L890 floor standers for mains

SVS sub



lalakersfan34: You shoudl come check out the JBL owners thread http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=866797


----------



## stockmonkey2000

PBN Montana EPS Front

Tyler Acoustics Taylo Ref Center

Tyler Acoustics Reference Monitors (rear)


2nd System - Aurum Cantus Leisure 2se


Would love to get the Montana center channel and some Montana sp1 or monitors for the rears. Anybody have used ones they want to get rid of?


----------



## driftinj

Rocket RS450s up front with a RSC200 Bigfoot Center. Ref 0.5 surrounds. Kenwood SW-35HT Sub (next upgrade). Considering buying a single RSS300 dipole surround and modifying it to a bipole to use as the rear speaker for a 6.1 setup. (not enough space currently to justify a 7.1 setup).


----------



## Tim Winders

I'm in. Just joined and posted my pin.


EDIT: - Ah, what I own!


B&W Nautilus 804

B&W Nautilus HTM1

B&W Nautilus SCM1

Velodyne HGS18

and the rocking Paradigm Atom's!










bel canto eVo6 powering the fronts in bi-amped configuration

ATI 1506 powering back 4 speakers

Anthem D2


----------



## MegaHurtz83

I'm running a Wharfedale 5.1 setup...


Diamond 9.5 mains

Diamond CS center

Diamond 9.1 rears

Diamond SW150 sub


The receiver right now doesn't need to be mentioned, but it is shortly being swapped for an Onkyo TX-SR705


----------



## billnchristy

Upstairs 5.1- 2 X-LS in Ferrari Red, 1 X-CS satin black, 2 X-LS SB, 1 X-sub SB driven by a Yamaha HTR-5790


Downstairs 7.1- 2 Rocket 760, 1 Rocket RSC200, 2 Swan Diva 5.2R, 2 Onix Ref .5, 1 UFW-12 Piano black driven by Onkyo 805


Upstairs 2ch- 2 Jordan JX92s bookshelfs (DIY) powered by Onix SP3


PC-Homemade 3" TB fullrange, 5.25" TB Sub powered by standard T-amp and 25w plate amp


Garage-Infinity Ref 2000.4 powered by Sony DTE-935.


----------



## ccotenj

tv room:

ascend sierra-1 l/c/r

ascend htm200 surrounds

paradigm servo-15v2 sub

pio elite 82 avr


living room:

b&w 603s3's


----------



## glasscar

M&K S-150 left center and right front. 4 M&K S-150 surounds left side, left rear, right rear, and right side. Denon AVR 4802-R


----------



## mule.variant

Totem Model 1 Signature for R/L

B&W CMC for center (soon to be swapped for something that blends better with the Totems)

Definitive BP-2 surrounds

Velodyne HGS10 sub


----------



## kelim

I just started getting into this kind of stuff. My grandfather gave me his 70's Sanyo JCX 2100K stereo receiver, and my dad is letting me borrow his pair of Paradigm Atoms.


----------



## frostbyte3964

I have all RBH speakers

2 x T-1/R

1 x 661-SE/R Center

4 x 661-SE Surrounds

2 x 1010-SEP subs that I'd like to upgrade to the 1010-SE/R, but all in good time.


----------



## Tony Spade

Martin Logan Montage as my fronts, Definitive Pro Monitor 1000 Center, Definitive Pro Montior 800 rears, and no sub currently, though I am trying to get my hands on a Grotto or Abyss.


----------



## rjsalvi

Ambiance Acoustics Hyper Cube (1 pair for now)


----------



## porsche951

Spendor s5e mains, c5e center, sr5 surrounds, Monitor Audio fb210 sub.


----------



## Layd Dly

...Front: *eD A6-6T6 Towers*

.Center: *eD A6-5T5 MTM* (upgrading to A6-6T6 MTM when out of production)

...Rears: *Yamaha Rear Satellites*(Upgrading to A6-5T5, Already own but using 1 as Center Chanel)

.....Sub: *eD A2-300*


The Yamaha speaker package (NS-P270) are from my Yamaha HTIB (YHT-270). Which will soon be replaced with eD A6-6T6 MTM or A5-5T5 MTM Pairs (Not sure if i really need the 6T6 for Surrounds) and A6-6T6 MTM Single for the Center When they get released. Will update later on.


----------



## critterjr

2 Channel Stereo system:

Swan Diva 6.1 towers that are simply outstanding


5.1 HT system:

Old L/C/R custom built...they are "ok" but someday they need upgrading bigtime.

Sub = Boston Acoustic XB2 8" front firing (not that great but was cheap cheap).

Surrounds/rears 10 year old PSB Alpha Minis

AVR= Onkyo 805

Sony 5 disk DVD player

Sony 55a2020 SXRD HD TV

All HDMI and working well (except for crappy Comcast).


----------



## Scottfox

Fronts- Polk Monitor 10 (Classics)

Center- Polk CSi20

Rear- Polk Mon4.6

Sub- HSU VTF2mkIII

RCVR- Pioneer VSX-816 100x7

DVD- Toshiba SD-K620

Cable box- Motorola HD

XBOX360 (My son's)

TV- Pana 34" widescreen HD (Tube)


----------



## Steve.

PSB Platinum M2


----------



## leukoplast

After doing some extraneous listening to hundreds of speakers, and brands. I did eventually find a brand that isn't too expensive, but the sound is truly phenomenal.

*Brand:* Cambridge Soundworks ( http://www.cambridgesoundworks.com/ )
*Series:* Newton Series (being phased out)
*Models owned:* MC300, S300, and MC100.
*Speakers owned:*

-Three MC300's: (LCR) Each contains two 4" mid/bass, and one 1" Silk dome tweeter. (MTM config)


-Two S300's: (side) This speaker has 4 drivers total. Two on the outer ridge (each 2.5" midrange) And two in front (one 4", and one 1" silk-dome tweeter) This speaker is a Multi-pole configuration. Monopole, bipole and dipole.


-Two MC100's (back) I just recently ordered these to complete my 7.1 setup. So I don't have them yet but here are the specs. Each contains one 3.5" midrange driver and one 3/4" silk-dome tweeter.

*Overall sound performance:* I have to say, I am really proud of these speakers. They are clean, clear, and have excellent imaging. No 'blanket-effect' (as I like to refer to it) and outputs sound as its supposed to sound. Compared with much higher-end speakers, they did very well and gave the other speakers a run for their money (literally). I could not be happier, for the price and excellent sound reproduction I would easily give these a 8.8/10, and that includes all the other high price/high end speakers I have heard.


One thing these smaller driver speakers tend to lack in is low-frequency power. But with a decent subwoofer, this is no problem at all. Also, right now Cambridge is getting rid of this model/series for some reason. And all of those speakers are 50% + off. What was once a great deal already, has turned into a absolute steal. So if your looking for smaller speakers that perform big, you should give them a look-see.



Also I might as well mention my subwoofer setup.

*Amplifier:* Keiga 52100( http://keiga.com.tw ) - Class D: MOSFET, 10% THD @ 4 Ohms 1200watts RMS, 0.1% THD @ 4 Ohms 1000watts RMS, variable frquency 50-100 hz.

*Subwoofer driver:* 18" Gemini GSS 18-SUB, 300watt RMS, frequency response 30hz-2khz, 8 ohms. And I might mention the box this is in is about 3ft H, 3ft W, 4ft D. So its a beast...I rarely ever need to turn this thing up at all without shaking the entire house.



Anyway, there you have it. Its far from the best equipment ever made, but I am 100% satisfied, and it does exactly what I need it to do.


----------



## Lordfoo

Energy e:xl mains, surround, center, sub.

Tannoy MX, mains, surround, center, sub.



Yamaha NS1000m

Yamaha NS690

Cerwin Vega D9

AR90

AR2ax

Acoustic Research AR18s

Pioneer HPM100

Double Stacked Large Advents

Double Stacked KLH Six

KLH 17

JBL Jubal L65

3 pairs Victor SX3

Bose 301 Series 1

B&0 BeoVox 4802

Onkyo

KEF 104ab

Infinity Kappa 7


----------



## Geriatrix

family room:

fronts- Athena S3

center- Athena c1

rears- Athena WS-60

sub -M&K v-50


HT:

fronts- Monitor Audio BR5

center- Monitor Audio BRLCR

sides- Monitor Audio BRFX

rears- Monitor Audio BR1

subs- 2 SVS 20-39PC


----------



## marklnj

My 6.1 Speaker System


Revel F32 - Front R/L

Revel C32 - Center front and back

Revel M22 - Rear Surrounds


Velodyne DD-15 - Sub: High pass crossed over @ 60HZ


----------



## MoFoEd

6.1 Speaker Setup:

Fluance 5.1 SX-HTB+

Fluance AV-BP2 Bipolar Satellite Speaker

BIC-H100 Sub

Onkyo TX-SR605 Receiver


----------



## deep6blue

Hello All:

New to the forum, but wanted to ask a question on a brand of speakers. I am setting up a AV room approximately 40'x20' and I have a AV guy who is really pushing Speakercraft speakers. Just wonding if anyone can give me some feedback on the quality of these speakers.

Thx.

(hope I posted this in the correct location)


----------



## JoshuaL

7.1 (+2) setup - all Ascends:


Ascend CMT-340 (3 - L/C/R)

Ascend HTM-200 (6 - two sets of L/R surround, one set of rear L/R)

HSU VTF-3 MK 2 Sub


(Receiver is Denon 3808CI, wire is Belden 5T00UP 10 awg)


----------



## gaz

Aerial Acoustic

center- CC5

mains- B7's

rear- def tech bp-2's


----------



## blipverts

M&K 7.1 layout


3x S-150 THX L-C-R

2x Surround 55 MkII Tripole

2x S85 rear


Sub: MX 350


----------



## McLoki

I have a 5.1 home theater using the Polk Audio LSi series and SVS subwoofers. Current setup is:


Polk LSi15_Fronts

Polk LSiC__Center

Polk LSi7__Rear speakers

SVS 25-31CS+

SVS 25-31PC+


run with an NAD T163 pre/pro (with OpAmps modified for more clarity) and a Cinepro 3k6. (all LSi speakers and the CS+ run from it)


You can see pics of the system by clicking the quote in my signature. (will take you to my Club Polk system showcase...)


Michael


----------



## donaldsonjune

Family room:

Paradigm Ref 100s V2: main

CC center

Par. Ref 20's V3:rear

PS1200 sub


Bedroom:

B&W P2: main

CDM center

DM 602 S2:rear

looking for a sub


----------



## tmjlod

B&W 686 Fronts

B&W HTM62 Center

B&W 686 Surrounds

Klipsch SW 10 II Sub (Soon to get Martin Logan Abyss)

Yamaha RS-V559 Reciever (Hot bass management!!)


----------



## fcb

Stereo only had Ohm Walsh 2 now have Ohm Walsh 200 Mk-2s. Love em!


----------



## Audio_Gooch

Bedroom system


Klispch Speakers


Rb51-front and surrounds

Rc-52 Center

Yamaha sub 10"

all powered by harman kardon avr146


----------



## NYCPatsfan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *leukoplast* /forum/post/11890376
> 
> 
> After doing some extraneous listening to hundreds of speakers, and brands. I did eventually find a brand that isn't too expensive, but the sound is truly phenomenal.
> 
> *Brand:* Cambridge Soundworks ( http://www.cambridgesoundworks.com/ )
> *Series:* Newton Series (being phased out)
> *Models owned:* MC300, S300, and MC100.
> *Speakers owned:*
> 
> -Three MC300's: (LCR) Each contains two 4" mid/bass, and one 1" Silk dome tweeter. (MTM config)
> 
> 
> -Two S300's: (side) This speaker has 4 drivers total. Two on the outer ridge (each 2.5" midrange) And two in front (one 4", and one 1" silk-dome tweeter) This speaker is a Multi-pole configuration. Monopole, bipole and dipole.
> 
> 
> -Two MC100's (back) I just recently ordered these to complete my 7.1 setup. So I don't have them yet but here are the specs. Each contains one 3.5" midrange driver and one 3/4" silk-dome tweeter.
> 
> *Overall sound performance:* I have to say, I am really proud of these speakers. They are clean, clear, and have excellent imaging. No 'blanket-effect' (as I like to refer to it) and outputs sound as its supposed to sound. Compared with much higher-end speakers, they did very well and gave the other speakers a run for their money (literally). I could not be happier, for the price and excellent sound reproduction I would easily give these a 8.8/10, and that includes all the other high price/high end speakers I have heard.
> 
> 
> One thing these smaller driver speakers tend to lack in is low-frequency power. But with a decent subwoofer, this is no problem at all. Also, right now Cambridge is getting rid of this model/series for some reason. And all of those speakers are 50% + off. What was once a great deal already, has turned into a absolute steal. So if your looking for smaller speakers that perform big, you should give them a look-see.
> 
> 
> 
> Also I might as well mention my subwoofer setup.
> 
> *Amplifier:* Keiga 52100( http://keiga.com.tw ) - Class D: MOSFET, 10% THD @ 4 Ohms 1200watts RMS, 0.1% THD @ 4 Ohms 1000watts RMS, variable frquency 50-100 hz.
> 
> *Subwoofer driver:* 18" Gemini GSS 18-SUB, 300watt RMS, frequency response 30hz-2khz, 8 ohms. And I might mention the box this is in is about 3ft H, 3ft W, 4ft D. So its a beast...I rarely ever need to turn this thing up at all without shaking the entire house.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, there you have it. Its far from the best equipment ever made, but I am 100% satisfied, and it does exactly what I need it to do.



Thanks for the detailed post. May I know some ballpark #s of the how much this cost you? You mention the sale on the Newton speakers but I didn't notice any. (I am interested in small speakers and your setup fits my requirements very nicely. However, my budget is a bit tight because I am hoping to having a good 5.1 system + decent receiver for less than $1k.)


Thanks!


----------



## pottscb

Paradigm Studio 20's v.3, CC-470, HSU surrounds

Onkyo 603

Oppo 970


To be honest, my setup is not detailed enough for me on music, I'm not sure if its the speakers, amp, DVD or the combination. It sounds like every member of my setup is designed to give laid back sound but all of them working together must be softening it too much. I'm open to suggestion for which electronics might help out my Paradigms...if not, I'll have to sell. I have them in a large room (20X20) with hardwood floors and high ceilings...I listen to 50/50 music and movies and the movies are fine, I just find myself wanting in the music department. I auditioned the Klipsch Reference bookshelves and really liked them but opted for the Paradigms as I bought them used for what the Klipsch cost new (thinking it was a better deal)Thanks for any advice you can give on how to brighten up my setup...


----------



## esco

my modest college setup:


Mains: Polk RTi4

Center: Polk CSi3

Surrounds: Polk RTi4

Sub: BIC H-100

Receiver: H/K AVR-247


----------



## rocky1

Family Room

Marantz sr8002

Lexicon RT-10

Toshiba xA2

sony ps3 slim

System Audio SA1750(mains)

System Audio Sa720av(center)

System Audio SA505(surrounds)

Martin Logan Grotto(sub)


Playroom

Marantz Sr5400

Energy Take-5

sony dvd


----------



## Mikeb53

Aperio Audio Intimus 532 Cinema 7.1

Onkyo 605 receiver

Onkyo 405 DVD player

Panasonic TH-50PZ700U


Have had this setup since Sept. Just waiting for Blu-Ray to come down in price.


----------



## CatfishJohn

I just have a simple two-channel setup that I'm reluctant to expand.


The speakers I've been using for the past 6 years are no longer being made. In fact, I believe I own the last 2 ever produced.


Platinum Audio Reference One. They're quite lovely.


----------



## Catfish

Main Viewing


Front = Polk RTi100

Center = Infinity CC3

Rear = Def Tech BP8

Sub = Def Tech PF15


TV = Hitachi 51F59

AVR = Onkyo TX-sr605

DVD = Onkyo DVP-701

HD-DVD=Toshiba HD-D3

HD-DVD = XBOX 360

Misc Stuff


Sony KD30XS955

Paradigm Atom(s)

Advent Prodigy(s)

Advent Legacy(s)

Onkyo TX-DS656


----------



## JSouth

KEF iQ3's

Polk PSW-505

Denon AVR-681


----------



## halsan40

Klipsch RB81's front

Klipsch RC62 Center

Yamaha NS surrounds

Sunfire 15" 500W sub

SVS 12pb/plus2 2 12" 900W sub

My house shakes when I kick these up.


----------



## swahealy

Front = Def Tech BP7000

Center = Def Tech CLR2500

Side Surround = Def Tech BP7004

Rear Surround = Def Tech BP7004

Sub = Outlaw Audio LFM1*


*The sub will stay in the box and be sold I am sure, as the 2 front 14" Supercube subs should do fine. (That is in addition to the 4x 10" subs in the 7004's).


I should point out that the 7000's arrived 2 days before I deployed and are still in the boxes, now in storage with the rest of my stuff, and never listened to. I DID get to listen to the setup with just the 4x 7004's and the sub for a month before leaving, and it was sweet. (Joined today in order to research gear, proper connections, tweaks and to get the most out of my system when I get back to the real world.)


----------



## drocpsu

Mains: B&W 601 series 3

Center: B&W CC3

Surrounds: KLH HTIAB surrounds

Sub: DIY Dayton Reference sealed in a 6 cu ft enclosure


----------



## winged creature

My simple stereo set up


Speakers: Paradigm Atom Monitor V.5

Amp: Vintage Pioneer A-5 integrated amplifier


for my room size its great


----------



## Djoel

Def Techs in my NYC living room










Mythos St's mains

Mythos 10 center

Mythos Gem XL rears

JL Audio Fathom 1) F113 subwoofer



Djoel


----------



## Rafman

Mains: Polk R50

Center: Polk CSi20

Surround+Rear: Polk R15

Sub: DIY 6 cu ft ported TC1000 DVC


Rafael


----------



## 68rustang

Mains: Polk R50

Center: Polk CSR

Surround: Polk R150

Sub: Polk PSW10


----------



## liftsalot

Mains: Polk Monitor rti6

Ctr: Polk csi5

Rear surround: BIC Acoustech HT-63

Back: BIC Venturi DV-32

Sub: BIC Acoustech H100 ***Best bang for the buck****


----------



## Splicer010

Mains: TAD 803SD

Center: TAD 805C

Surround: TAD 803SD

Sub: DIY 150watt 12" Dayton High Fidelity Sonosub


----------



## Shadow Hunter

Mains: RS760

Center: RSC200 Bigfoot

Rear: Canton LE103 (wha? yeah, I know)

Sub: Velodyne 12"


----------



## ajaronis

Mains: Monitor Audio S10's and B&W DM640's

Center: Monitor Audio SLCR

Rear: Monitor Audio BFX

Sub: McIntosh SL-1


----------



## walked

Currently:


Mains: Dana 630s

Sub: Dana Sub600


Going to be adding additional to it down the line, but I have a TV upgrade to do first.


----------



## purpleh

I am in the process of modernizing my Home Theater and stereo system. I currently have a pair of Scott (I think they are out of business) Bostonian multi-directional fronts, 2 Polk Monitor speakers in the rear and a Polk Monitor Center and a Subwoofer. My stuff is ancient, so I am strongly considering the new Denon 2808CI receiver as a starting point.


I need to understand the merits of wireless rear speakers or a pair of good wall mounted rears. Who has the best performance for the money. I have allocated a medium range budget, but am more interested in quality sound for the money. Perhaps I have to scrap everything and look at a package deal for fronts and rears. I have no idea what is out there. HELP!


----------



## gibi

Hi everybody!

My first speakers: Wharfedale 9.1.


----------



## CycloneMike

Home Theater:

Mains: Dynaudio Confidence C1

Center: Dynaudio Contour SCX

Surrounds: Paradigm Studio ADPV2

Rears: Dynaudio In-Wall IP-17

Sub: Velodyne HGS-18


Living Room (2-channel): Paradigm Studio 60 V2


Master Bedroom (2-channel): Paradigm In-Wall Reference SA-25


Deck (2-channel): Boston Acoustics Voyager 6 Outdoor Speakers


Office (2-channel): Acoustic Research small bookshelf speakers


Garage (2-channel): Jensen Three-way 28-yr old tanks!


----------



## juancmjr

HT speakers: Paradigm Titan v3 mains, CC150 center, Titan surround back; PSB Ambient II dipole surrounds, Velodyne HGS10 sub.

Music system: Snell QBX 20 monitors.


----------



## crimsona

Energy RC-30

Energy S10.3


----------



## ross

Living room - KEF 107 Reference

Office - Bose Cubes

HT - Definitive BP2004/2002/BP???? Center

Bedroom Definitieve BP2002


Mostly listen to my Sonos "do everything" system.


----------



## ssmobin

sup ssabripo! i am in the market for some front home speakers, preferably towers but nothing too big an nothing too pricey, but am looking for decent quality lol. any recommendations? maybe a recommendation on a sub too? :x:


----------



## Heavywait

Def tech bp 3000 fronts

Def tech clr 3000 center

paradigm adp 450 rear side surrounds

paradigm adp 150 front side surrounds

paradigm studio monitors rear surrounds

paradigm signature center rear center

paradigm servo 15 sub


Not sure of exact models on rears they are enclosed

These are the speakers in my theater have another pair of adp 450 thinking of swappimg out with 150 s


----------



## kansashick

Atlantic Technology 8200e with JL F113 sub (second JL coming for Christmas)


----------



## simon_templar_32

LCR: 3 x Ohm-Walsh 100 S3 (full range)

Side surrounds: 2 x Ohm-MicroWalsh Short Omni

Rear surrounds: 2 x Infinity Beta ES250 (run in bipole mode)

Subwoofer: 2 x ACI Titan


----------



## piodef

mains def tech bp7002s

center def tech clr 2002

rears def tech sm350

sub super cube II


The elite 92txh driving them all


----------



## biff1

Revel Performa - C50 center, F50 L/R, Revel surrounds, B15 sub. Oh baby...


----------



## Jacksmyname

Mains: Mirage M760 purchased 1989. Probably to be replaced with Energy RC-70's.

Center: Energy RC-LCR (installed a few days ago).

Sub: Mirage S12

Side surrounds: Mirage Omnican 6 (installed a few days ago).

Rear surrounds: Mirage Omnican 6 on order.


----------



## mdork

Mains: Sony SS-K90ED...sony's attempt at high end towers...looking for replacement

Center: Atlantic Technology 223C

Sub: MK

Marantz SR8001


----------



## jon8christine

Fronts - RBH Sound 1266 SE

Center - RBH Sound 661 SE

Surrounds - RBH Sound 66 SE

Surround Backs - Polk RTi25

Subwoofer - Earthquake MKV - 15"


RBH sound great with B&K amp (200.5)


----------



## danielleclere

def tech bp 2006

def tech mytho 3

def tech bp2x

pushed by denon 3808ci


----------



## Meatbird

4x Monitor Audio BR6 mains and rears

Monitor Audio RSLCR centre

Paradigm PS 1200 sub

Just bought the MA stuff but it isn't here til next week.


----------



## DamageMcRamage

Mains: Infinity Alpha 50's

Center: Infinity Alpha 37c

Surrounds: Infinity Primus 150's (They were free when I bought the others)









Sub: Broken and need a new one










Not doing much of anything other than sitting in storage:

DCM KX-12's

DCM KX Center

Radio shack surrounds (They are old and I forget the model)


These will be put to use in some fashion when I get a new place. Those DCM's are great party speakers.


----------



## Terry55

Fronts: Axiom M22's

Center Axiom M2

Rears Axiom M2's

Sub PolkSWS505


----------



## mnc

I have all NHT speakers:

VT-2 Tower L/R with Parasound 200Wx2 BiAmping the built in subs

VS-2 Center

HDP-1 Dipole surrounds


----------



## ruktuim

Let me know what you guys think of these three speaker set ups  And which you would go with.



Option 1:


Front Left/Right: Polk Audio R50 (Price: 60$ Each)



Center: Polk Audio CS2 (Price: 190$)



Rear Left/Right: Polk Audio R50 (Price: 60$ Each)



Sub: Dayton SUB-120 12" (Price: 140$)



Receiver: Onkyo 605 (Price: 400$)



Total Price: 970$



Option 2:


Front Left/Right: Sony SSF-5000 (Price: 120 Pair)



Center: Sony CN5000 (Price: 90$)



Rear Left/Right: Sony SSF-5000 (Price: 120 Pair)



Sub: Dayton SUB-120 12" (Price: 140$)



Receiver: Onkyo 605 (Price: 400$)




Total Price: 870$





Option 3:


Speaker Set: Onkyo SKS-HT540 (Price: 230$)



Receiver: Onkyo 605 (Price: 400$)


Total Price: 630$


----------



## thumperxr69

Front LRC and rear channels all Mirage Omnisats

Acoustech BIC H-100


----------



## orange5814

JBL HT1 system


Fronts (including center): JBL HT1F

Rear: JBL HT1D

Subs: JBl HT1S x2


----------



## DiCecco

Swan 6.1's front, C3 center , 4.1 's rear and the R3 surround's, two SVS 20-39's in the rear and one Epic Tower sub in the front of the room.


----------



## StimpsonJCat

Boston Acoustics:


Fronts: VR2's & VRC

Rears: CR95's

Sub: Micro 90pv that came with the Micro System 2000 (been upgrading from that set and the sub is the last speaker left).


----------



## HT1

Klipsch:

RF-62 Fronts

RS-52 Surrounds

RC-62 Center

RT10d-Sub


Infinity ES-301's 2nd room audio


----------



## Yamasung

Boston Acoustics:

mains: VR975

center: VR920

surrounds: Micro 100x

back surrounds: VRM/EX

presence: Micro 130x


rear sub: Polk PSW505


----------



## Raymond Leggs

My current speakers


A pair of 2 way 1970's phillips bookshelf speakers with a dual cone woofer

A pair of 2 way morse-Electrophonic Acoustic suspension Horn speakers which have to have some repairs done to the cabinet to seal them up and increase the bass response.


magnavox bookshelf speakers

The cheapjack floorstanding speakers that came with the soundesign stereo (drivers soon to be replaced with "5.5 " inch Car speakers.

Cheapjack soundesign bookshelf speakers which came with another soundesign receiver.


----------



## AzCat

Axiom:

mains: M80 V2

center: VP 150

surrounds: QS8

sub: still shopping


----------



## mbolla

Mains - AV123 Onix Reference 1

Center - AV123 Onix Reference 100

Surrounds - AV123 Onix Reference 1

Rear Surrounds - AV123 Onix Reference .5

Sub - AV123 MWF 15 (hasn't shipped yet)


----------



## Cardinals

Mains - Paradigm Mini Monitor v5

Center - Paradigm Cinema CC v3

Surrounds - Paradigm Cinema 70 v3

Sub - Def Tech Supercube III


----------



## stenvik

Main: B&W 802D

Sub: Jlaudio Fathom F113


still waiting for new denon pre amp/processor that comes late january/feb 2008, thus waiting for purchase of other speakers in surround system


----------



## Chris-R

Energy RC-Mini Series (5.1 configuration)


----------



## Tulpa

Currently have hooked to my Onkyo 504/540:


Two Athena AS-F2.2 towers

One Athena AS-C1.2 center

Four Onkyo surrounds (will be replacing with... something)

One Onkyo 230w sub (will be replacing with Bic H100)


----------



## Turbozilla

Definitive Technology ProCinema 1000 Plus:

Center: 1ProCenter 2000

Mains: ProMonitor 1000

Surround: ProMonitor 1000

Sub: ProSub 1000


----------



## Pharcyde23

Mains: Def Tech 7006s

Center: Def Tech CLR2300

Surround: Def Tech PM1000s

Subs: HSU VTF2.3 and HSU MBM-12


Pushed by onkyo 805


----------



## daddymike1979

Klipsch F-2 7 speakers system and a Klipsch Synergy 12 sub ---- love em---- rock my room - love em -- I cant even turn them much past half way up..... It hurts, --and I was one of those dumb kids with a huge system in their car when I was 16...... Did I mention I love them!!!!


----------



## jrada

In my dedicated home theater I am using Monitor Audio Silver Speakers


Front L - R : RS6

Center : RSLCR

Surround Side : RSFX

Surround Back : RS1


I have been very happy with them for both Music and Movies


I also have a Monitor Audio bronze subwoofer


----------



## eeshasdon

Mains: Focal Alto Utopia

Center: Krell Resolution C (To be replace with Focal Utopia center)

Surround: Focal Chorus SR800

Sub: JL Audio F113


Powered by Krell.


Awaiting new JVC HD100.


Wonderful sound!


----------



## SuicideJockey

Definitive Technology Mythos ST (front)


Definitive Technology (center)


Infinity (side)


Axiom (rear)


----------



## Eagle Shadow

I have a pair of older Phase Tech bookshelf units on stands for right and left and a Phase Tech center channel speaker. I purchase these units in the mid to late 90's.

I have an older Mirage powered subwoofer, also purchased in the 90's. Recently bought a pair to B&W M1s' for the rear channels. I am very impressed with the B&W's. Makes me lust for other B&W products. I have been satisfied with these products, but I am sure I could do better.


At some point I may update, but buying speakers is such a subjective process. I am interested in any comments as to whether B&W's price is too high for what you get.


----------



## lsouth44

Just got a set of the KEF KHT 3005's with a Onkyo605 and lovin it so far


----------



## Browninggold

2-6T Towers

1-6C Center

2-632 surrounds

2-532 rear surrounds

1-SV PB13 Ultra

everything sounds excellent running through a Denon 3808ci


----------



## BloggingITGuy

3 x Kenwood LS-X1F Ultra THX LCRs

2 x Kenwood LS-X1S Ultra THX dipole surrounds

1 x Kenwood SW-X1 Ultra THX passive 12" sub

2 x Monster Cable Monster THX Tower Bass Module 200 THX Select powered subwoofers


----------



## SysteX

Madisound Cygnet MKII bookshelves

AV123 x-sub


----------



## rmcdo

I don't know if this is the right place to post this question, but here goes. I have four ESS AMT-1 speakers as my main speakers and a Bose center channel speaker. I'm not happy with the Bose in this setup. I think the drivers are too small to match up well with the AMT-1s. Does anyone have a recommendation for a center channel speaker that would better match the AMT-1s?


----------



## phipark

Swan 5.1 pair

Swan C3

Swan 2.1 pair

SVS 20-39 PC Plus


----------



## bigc_2k3

Paradigm Cinema Series 330 for Left Centre and Right

Paradigm Cinema ADPs for Surround

Paradigm DSP 3100 (just got it today) for Sub


----------



## nostatic13

I believe in pictures


Main: Dana 930

Center: Dana 660

Rear: Dana 630

Sub: Hsu STF-2

Source: Oppo 981

Power: CA 540AV r3


----------



## smurf47

just bought DCM time windows...been years since I've heard them...was a choice between them and celestion ditton 66's which I owned in the 70/s...do they use banana plugs?


----------



## brecker

Paradigm Studio's V.4's

Paradigm Seismic Sub

Denon 4308 CI


----------



## Jacksmyname

Main system:

Mains: Energy RC-70

Center: Energy RC-LCR

Sub: Mirage S12

Side and rear surrounds: Mirage Omnican 6

Fed by Yamaha RX-V3800


Second system:

Mains: Mirage Omnisat v2 towers

Center: Mirage Omnisat v2 cc

Sub: Mirage S10

Fed by Yamaha RX-V2700


----------



## beautye350

Main HT (6.1):

(F) Athena AS-F2

(C) Athena AS-B1

(R) Athena AS-R1

(RC) Athena AS-B1

(SW) Dayton 10"


HT#2 (7.1):

(F) RTi8

(R&RS) Polk RTi4

(C) Polk CSi3

(SW) Polk PSW110


HT#3 (5.0):

(F) Cerwin Vega 380SE

(C) Cerwin Vega HT-CTR

(R) Ohm FRS-15


----------



## duckdodgerz

Humble A/V system in a living room that is only quiet when everyone is in bed asleep.


Front L/R- Inifinity Primus 160's mounted on BT77 wall mounts and aimed down

Center- Infinity Primus C25

Surrounds- 6.5" Ceiling mounted of unknown manufacturer/quality. Builder installed. To

be replaced with better in same location *EDIT: ID'd as Russound 5/14-6" (Hard to measure in place)*

SW- Cheapy that came with Sony receiver HTIB. Will be replaced.


TV- Pioneer PDP 5080HD (god I love this TV)

Receiver- Sony STR-K502 (will be replaced with Yamaha V1800/3800) *EDIT: Yamaha RX-V3800 now in place!*

DVD/CD- Sony DVP-NC80V
*EDIT: BDP- Panny DMP-30BPK (Happily Bitstreaming over HDMI)
*

I really like the Inifinity's. I think they are pretty limited by the receiver but there was a HUGE improvement from the old microsatellites I had.


----------



## barry1967

My modest system. All old but still 100% functional.


Main, Klipsch CF-1s


Center, Klipsch KV-3


Rears, Memorex


Sub, Klipsch SW-8


Powered by a Yamaha RX-V559


----------



## RobZ

(3) Klipsch THX Ultra II KL-650THX

(2) Klipsch THX Ultra II KS-525THX

(2) Hsu VTF-3 MKII Subs


----------



## hikingfoole

Only HT system (and compared to whats out there out of date







)


Ar38's Mains (25 years old, reconed about 3 years ago and still rockin!)

Yamaha NS-a636 surrounds

JBL FLX-1 center


Powered by a Techniques SA GX-490 AV Reciever


Starting to research a new HT system including a LCD or Plasma screen 46-

52". Probably a Toshiba, Panasonic, Sony or Samsung.


Speakers that I'm considering at this point are Definitive Technology, Paradigm, Anthony Gallo, Jamo, Axiom, AV123, and Ascend Acoustics.


Av recievers are Onkyo, Sherwood Newcastle, and Marantz


Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!


Mike


----------



## BigJon7527

2 Klipsch RF-82

Athena WS-60 for center

2 Klipsch S-2

JBL SUB 10


Will be getting the matching sub and center soon.


----------



## PR Audio

Mains: PSB Image T45

Center: PSB Image C40

Rears: PSB Image B25

Sub: ED A3-350


----------



## samper

I am very new here. But a lurker for many months.


Mains: Boston Acoustics VR2

Center: Boston Acoustics VRC

Rears/Surround:

Sub: Boston Acoustics HPS 10SE


----------



## Bob A (SD)

7+1 system assembled from units (save the center speaker) previously used in other setups (e.g main stereo, bedroom, and computer stereo systems).


Mains: Cerwin-Vega 320 MT/B (1978)

Center: Wharfedale Modus Centre (2000)

Side: Minimus 7 w/SoundAid mod kit (1992)

Rear: Optimus Pro7 (1995)

Sub: Outlaw LFM-1c (2008)


Sound is respectable considering. Main speaker investment has been with the stereo system (bi-amped 18" sub augmented Magneplanar MGIIIA's).


Systems descriptions: http://cgi.audioasylum.com/systems/320.html


----------



## frankmrt

I have Polk Audio RM7500 4 satellite 1 center and PSW650 subwoofer 250 watts power by Onkyo TX SR705.


----------



## awgtitan

I am new to this AVS site and forum but I am finding it very intersting thus far. I have a complete Def. Tech system that I built in the late 90's that I am still very happy with. I am seeing in various places that members are posting photo's of their complete systems, theatre rooms, and other stuff. Are photo's simply added by using the attachement option on the reply page? Your help will be greatly appreciated as I would very much like to share the design of my system and theatre room.


Def Tech System

Front BP 2002

Center CLR 2002

Surrounds BPX


System is controlled by a Marantz AV550 preamp, and Carver Amps. The subs on the BP2002's are fed the direct LFE signal from the preamp while the top half is powered by a Carver A500x (250wpc), center is powered by a TFM-15cb bridged mono (300w), surrounds are powered by TFM-15cb in stereo (100wpc). I have a large room so the power is much needed and used. This sytem can play loud, clean, and distortion free and any volume.


----------



## Splicer010




> Quote:
> Are photo's simply added by using the attachement option on the reply page?



Among other ways...yes...


----------



## sivadselim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *awgtitan* /forum/post/12602512
> 
> 
> I am seeing in various places that members are posting photo's of their complete systems, theatre rooms, and other stuff. Are photo's simply added by using the attachement option on the reply page?



Provided the images are hosted somewhere, yes. I don't think this site provides image hosting unless you are perhaps a 'premium' member.


----------



## idyfohu

Just ordered my new HT Setup today...


Onkyo 605

Polk R300 Fronts

Polk CSR Center

Polk R150 Rears

BIT H-100 Sub


Can't wait to get it!


----------



## DeusExa

Just bought a pair of RTi12s

Ordered a CSi5

Considering FXi5/RTi4

Considering SVS/HSU/eD sub

Considering a Onkyo TX-SR805 A/V receiver


----------



## digital desire

Very little mention of DIY in this thread, so I thought I would throw these into it.

A year ago, I was torn between buying maybe some paradigm reference towers/complete 5.1 or rolling my own.

It was tough, embarking on a project where you do not know how it would sound in the end, a leap of faith was required.

I'm glad I did.

wwmt's l,r,c. 12" tc2000 sub. It's all good.

If you are considering DIY, it is not that tough to do. I contracted out the MDF work to people who knew what they were doing, thus reducing the whole experience to a complex kit build. Just gather all the parts, laminate on some veneer (10 mil oak) grab a soldering iron and go to town. The sub is a MDF vault wrapped in 3/4 oak plywood. Very heavy.

Anyway, it allowed me to put together an awesome set of speakers without a big wood shop.


----------



## mako20ft

I've been a carpenter for (well, never mind) and I had never given thought to DIY.










Kudo's to you for taking on the challenge. BTW, any issues with the TV stand hovering over the CC unit and vibrations? I suspect that speaker isn't lacking in the low to mid range.


Again, thanx for the pic.


Cheers


----------



## digital desire

No issues at all. The center is about 80 pounds, so I had to brace the shelf to take the weight, it was starting to bend under the load.

They were built from this thread here:
http://www.htguide.com/forum/showthread.php4?t=15323 

The gang there is very good, and many established designs to go with. There is a fair amount of engineering to these things, and the components used (especially crossovers) are of a quality rarely seen in speakers that cost less than a few grand.

Not saying they are the be all- end all speakers, but they are VERY good, and the learning curve was fun. When you have some else do the MDF work, it puts in reach of most people who feel like taking on a project. Many people put these designs up against very expensive speakers and they are not found lacking.

So if you are looking for new/better speakers, consider building a proven design!


----------



## jimwhit




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Marc Rumsey* /forum/post/11663030
> 
> 
> I picked up a set of Carver Amazing Loudspeakers, Silver models, (a.k.a. "surfboards") about 10 or 15 years ago. A buddy got a pair of the Platinums at the same time. We both wanted black at the time, but all we could get was oak. Now I think I like the oak better anyway.



I thought I would be the only one here with the Carvers!


I've got a pair of the Platinums (in black) powered by old Denon POA6600 monoblocks.


That covers 99% of my music. For the other 1% and movies, I've got a pair of the Carver ALIII's for rears and an old Paridigm center channel powered by another old Denon POA8300.


Five channels is enough for me, and with the Plat's, no sub is needed.


----------



## OneTruMag

In a small (~1250cuft) dedicated HT:


Fronts: KEF iQ5 x 2, Dark Apple

Center: KEF iQ2c, Dark Apple

Surrounds: KEF iQ8ds x 2, Dark Apple

Sub: Outlaw LFM-1 Compact

Rcvr: Onkyo TX-SR705

Panamax M5300-EX


Other parts -

Samsung FP-T5084

Toshiba A35

Sony PS3 60gb


No complaints...


----------



## dv8or

just got the kef 5005.2


----------



## dv8or

already had the: kef 105s.

Onkyo 875

PS3 80gb

Marantz DV 6600

Comcast digital cable

All with HDMI


----------



## jccamp95

Eleganza 5 Ft towers with Bass moduels

Eleganza 3600 center and surrounds


----------



## HVNUT

Mine is a 5.1 Surround System


Mains: Wall mounted BIC V1-38 36hz - 23khz 125w

Rears: Wall mounted BIC M-80 40hz - 22khz 120w

Center: BIC DV-53CLR 45hz - 20khz 150w

Sub: BIC V1215 23hz - 180hz 325w

Rx/Amp: SONY DE845 100W/ch/ TV/DVD optical inputs

DVD: Toshiba SD - K700

TV Source/Internet: ATT Uverse fiber optic

HDTV: Panasonic TH50PZ750U HDMI


----------



## mitchlewis

Location: Eastern Washington State


(5.1 Surround System)

Mains: HSU HB-1

Center: HSU HC-1

Rears: HSU HB-1

Sub: HSU VTF-3 MK-3

Receiver: Denon AVR-3808CI (HDMI to Receiver)

DVD: Toshiba HD-A3 / Sony BDP300 (HDMI to Receiver)

HDTV: Pioneer PRO-110FD (HDMI from Receiver)

Cable: Charter Cable MOXI DVR / Cable Box (Component and Coaxial to Receiver)


----------



## Blacklac

Samsung HPS5053 Plasma

Toshiba A2 HDDVD player

Denon 1908

eD A6-6T6 Towers

eD A6-6T6 Center

eD A3-5TC Rears

eD EHQS 8" Sub


Soon to be another set of eD A3-5TC's for 7.1, and a DIY eD 13kv.3/Dayton SA240 sub setup.


----------



## strange_brew

Our Home theater 7.1 system is Monitor Audio all the way around:


Gold Ref 60 (mains)

Gold Ref Center

Gold FX (surrounds)

Gold Ref In-wall (rear)


Powered by a B&K Ref 200.7 amp


Subwoofer is an SVS PB-12 plus/2


----------



## kardon

I have infinity primus 252 upfront,and pair of matching Infinity 252 in the back and a Infinity pc 250 being used as my center and infinity ps -10 subwoofer being by a onkyo 605 reciever.which definitly get the job done.Infinity makes some great speakers


----------



## Hotshotnz

Wharfedale Evo 40's - fronts

Evo 8's - rears

Evo Centre


All in gloss piano finish black


----------



## macgruff69

Older System (about 12 years old) in located in the basement:


Receiver: Harmon Kardon AVR 30

Front Main Speakers: PSB 500

Center Speaker: PSB 100c

Rear Speakers: Alpha Minis

Subwoofer: PSB Subsonic III



New system: Waiting for it to arrive this week:


Receiver: Marantz SR8001

Front Mains: PSB T65

Center: PSB C60

Rear: PSB B25

Subwoofer: PSB Subsonic 6i


I will be using the PSB Minis in the new system until I get a pair of image 10s. I am hoping for a huge gain in performance over the old system...and I thought that sounded great.


----------



## jazzlvr4

I have just been turned to the darkside by a colleague at work. I ended up getting:


All NHT

2 Classic 4s for the mains

1 Classic 3C for the center

2 Classic 3s for surroungs

All in Special Dark

Cables from Impact Acoustics

And a Yam 1800 to drive it all.


I will upgrade with an amp and the NHT X2/A1s at a later date.


----------



## JakeK

Right now I just have a two channel set up, Paradigm Studio 20's powered by a Denon AVR-687. I'll be adding a center, surrounds and sub in the future.


----------



## MikeMcM1956

Currently have a low-end Sony AVR with some monster 15" Pioneer 3-ways from the late 70's with no-names in the center and rears. But the upgrade bug has bit hard after the purchase of a 65" DLP for Xmas. Onkyo 805 is en route, and have just purchased speakers on the 'gently used' market consisting of Monitor Audio Silver Series 5i for the mains, 10i for the center and RS1 for the rears. Oh boy, oh boy, oh boy







....


Mike


----------



## Splicer010

Enjoy!!!


----------



## HarleyRider

My current modest 5.1 setup is probably getting a bit antiquated, but it still sounds good to me.


Receiver: Harman-Kardon AVR8500

Front: Klipsch RF3's

Center: Klipsch RC3

Surround: Klipsch RS3's

Sub: Klipsch KSW-12


I also have a 7.1 set of Mirage that, when I'm bored, I will hook up in place of the Klipsch. Completely different sound than the horn-loaded Klipsch's, but a nice warm sound that I find is probably better suited for music than movies.


Front: OM-9's

Center: OM-C2

Side surrounds: OM-R2's

Rear surrounds: OM-R2's


----------



## LongIslandDave

7.1 Channel Set-Up


Mains: SVSound SCS-01

Center: SVSound SCS-01

L/R Surrounds: SBS-01

L/R Rear Surrounds: SBS-01

Subwoofer: SVSound PB10-ISD (small apartment surrounded by complainers)


All being run through and Onkyo TX-SR602 which will be upgraded after my wedding.


Dave


----------



## vinipux77

5.1 HT since Jan 2006

=====
*polk*audio RTi6 front L/R, CSi3 center and FXi3 surrounds powered by Denon AVR 866 with Mirage S10 subwoofer


2 channel music (the latest toy)

=======
*polk*audio LSi7 powered by HK 3485


Val


----------



## mudbugntx

Receiver : Denon AVR-3808CI

Front: Klipsch RF-82

Center: Klipsch RC-52

Surround: 4 x JBL SCS160s (Looking for Klipsch RS-3, RS3 II or RS-35as upgrade; RS-52s are too tall to go above door :-()

Sub: JBL 10" 150w sub160 (Epik Tower should arrive next week! )


----------



## Bob7145

Living Room:

HK AVR525

JBL L890 LC2 L8400P L890


JBL S38II S38II

JBL S38II S38II


Bedroom:

HKAVR325

JBL S412II ScenterII S412II


JBL L820 L820

JBL L820 L820


Back of Van:

JBL S36II JBLS36II


----------



## sushravya

Mine is a modest setup.


I had somewhat limited budget and space constraints and ended up buying Aperion Audio Intimus Harmony 422 with S8-APR sub-woofer. I like their looks and how they sound. Their customer support was top notch.







Couldn't be happier.


----------



## van67

For my audio-only system, I have Vanderteen 2 (from early 1990s). Very good.


----------



## shogunprophet

Just bought a pair of B&W 683's. Have them bi-amped by my Onkyo TX-SR805.











































- Jon


----------



## TiUser

Jon,

Great setup. What size is your TV and where did you get that stand? Thanks.


----------



## shogunprophet




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TiUser* /forum/post/12806592
> 
> 
> Jon,
> 
> Great setup. What size is your TV and where did you get that stand? Thanks.



Thanks! The TV is 42" and the stand I actually got from circuit city.


- Jon


----------



## 902599

I happen to have the Axiom 80's,Vp-150 center,with the Qs-8s(which are some of the best sounding surrounds IMO). An outlaw 990/7500 with the LFM-1+ sub managed by a SMS-1. Movies are viewed on a 61"DLP-Samsung by high-def cable and a Toshiba HD-XA2. Better set-ups are out there but, I am happy as could be about putting it together and ENJOYING HD MOVIES AND THE MUSIC>


----------



## Seas-man

Hi...currently using Tyler Acoustics Woodmere in my two channel music system....


Heres a pic...











Tyler Acoustics WOODMERE...Response: 22HZ-25KHZ/ Imp: 4 ohm/ Sensitivity: 93db/Power Handling: 50-400w/ Drivers: 1x SEAS 1" Excel Millenium tweeter/ 2x SEAS 7" Excel magnesium mid-range/ 2x SEAS 10" Excel aluminium/magnesium woofer/ Dimensions: 18" x 18" x 75"/ Weight: 250 lbs. ea./Price: Factory Direct - $13,500pr.




Associated equipment....


McIntosh MC352/C100/MR-71

Wadia 861se

KAB Technics SL1210M5Gse/ Audio Technica AT33R MC

Nakamichi CR-7a

Audience Au24/PowerChords/AR12


----------



## douwg

Sony STR-DG910 Receiver

Mission M33i - front

Mission Mh3cs Centre and Surrounds

Sony 12" Sub-Woofer


Very happy with my M33i's


Cheers

Douw

Johannesburg South Africa


----------



## antennahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Seas-man* /forum/post/12807843
> 
> 
> Hi...currently using Tyler Acoustics Woodmere in my two channel music system....
> 
> 
> Heres a pic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyler Acoustics WOODMERE...Response: 22HZ-25KHZ/ Imp: 4 ohm/ Sensitivity: 93db/Power Handling: 50-400w/ Drivers: 1x SEAS 1" Excel Millenium tweeter/ 2x SEAS 7" Excel magnesium mid-range/ 2x SEAS 10" Excel aluminium/magnesium woofer/ Dimensions: 18" x 18" x 75"/ Weight: 250 lbs. ea./Price: Factory Direct - $13,500pr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Associated equipment....
> 
> 
> McIntosh MC352/C100/MR-71
> 
> Wadia 861se
> 
> KAB Technics SL1210M5Gse/ Audio Technica AT33R MC
> 
> Nakamichi CR-7a
> 
> Audience Au24/PowerChords/AR12




Excellent, Tyler Acoustics makes great audiophile speakers. Haven't heard much from them in recent years. I assume these are still up to their top notch sound..... great full range frequency response!


John


----------



## liltalkm

Here is mine.


Family Room


Mains - Martin Logan Vista's Bi-Amped from the Denon

Center - Martin Logan Fresco

Surrounds - JBL S38's

Subs - Velodyne 1250x and Martin Logan Depth

Denon 4308ci (researching a new amp for the Vista's, will use the 4308 as the pre)












Bedroom


5.1 Orb Mod 2 set up

Denon 2807



Later


----------



## JVries




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shogunprophet* /forum/post/12800837



Nice setup. What do you have your speakers on? Where did you get them?


----------



## ak2000

Just recently put together my first 5.1 surround sound system, always just 2 channel prior:


Receiver: NAD T775

Mains: Martin Logan Aerius i (Bi-amped)

Sub: Martin Logan Grotto i

Center: Snell LCR7

Rear: Snell AMC680R

Speaker Wire: Straightwire (front) and Audioquest (rear)


Room decor not done yet, priorities are intact


----------



## sebberry

Mission 750LE


----------



## rnrgagne

Wow lots of nice stuff in here!


Here's my rig;


Mains;
*Paradigm Signature S4's with 2 Rythmik Audio 12" Servo sealed subs in-line.*


Center;
_*Paradigm Signature C3*_


Surrounds;
_*Paradigm Studio ADP470 v.3's*_


S. Back;
*Paradigm Studio 20 v.3's*


Subwoofer;
*Line array "Infinite Baffle" with 4 x 15" AE-IB15 drivers*


Other stuff;

Pre-Pro; Integra DTC 9.8/ Amp; Modded PS Audio GCA MC 500wX3ch 125wX4ch

Display: Mitsubishi HC5000/ Sources: Oppo 980H/ BEV 9200 HDTV PVR/ Tosh HD-A35/ Panny BD30/


----------



## shogunprophet




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JVries* /forum/post/12864527
> 
> 
> Nice setup. What do you have your speakers on? Where did you get them?



Thanks. Those are the bases that came with the 683's. All the pictures of the 683's I've seen no one ever has them on but I like them. Makes them quite a bit more stable and puts the tweeter at ear height for me.


- Jon


----------



## barry1967

Klipsch CF-1 main

Klipsch KV-3 center

Klipsch SW-8 sub

Klipsch C-1 rear center

Klipsch S-2 rear surround


----------



## fourml8r

just finiashed my basement home theater....here is the role call...


front speakers: KEF Reference 105.3 (Walnut finish)

center speaker: Infinity Beta 360 (Cherry finish)

wall speakers: Yamaha IWC160

rear speakers: KEF Reference 104.2 (black finish)

receiver: Yamaha RVX2600

DVD: Denon 1900 Upconveting SACD / DVD Audio

Directv: HD Tivo unit

Remote: Sony Navitus touchscreen

Projector: Panasonic PTAX100U

Screen: 110" Carada Brilliant White


----------



## kentshipman

My Father in-law just bought an acoustimass 7 Speaker set from some guy on e-bay. I helped him set it up using an Onkyo head unit. We connected the "acoustimass" according to the diagram and there is practically no audio coming from it. Is this system compatible with any stereo system, or is it only for use with Bose head units? The surround "cubes" sound pretty good but the sub, not so much. Anyone?


----------



## Blacklac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Seas-man* /forum/post/12807843
> 
> 
> Hi...currently using Tyler Acoustics Woodmere in my two channel music system....
> 
> 
> Heres a pic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyler Acoustics WOODMERE...Response: 22HZ-25KHZ/ Imp: 4 ohm/ Sensitivity: 93db/Power Handling: 50-400w/ Drivers: 1x SEAS 1" Excel Millenium tweeter/ 2x SEAS 7" Excel magnesium mid-range/ 2x SEAS 10" Excel aluminium/magnesium woofer/ Dimensions: 18" x 18" x 75"/ Weight: 250 lbs. ea./Price: Factory Direct - $13,500pr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Associated equipment....
> 
> 
> McIntosh MC352/C100/MR-71
> 
> Wadia 861se
> 
> KAB Technics SL1210M5Gse/ Audio Technica AT33R MC
> 
> Nakamichi CR-7a
> 
> Audience Au24/PowerChords/AR12



Oh my, that is some Excel goodness. I am soo jealous!


----------



## Splicer010

Did he buy it used or new??? If used you might have the reason the seller sold it...Are you sure everything is properly connected??? Using the Onkyo should be fine depending on the type of speaker system it is...


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kentshipman* /forum/post/12913762
> 
> 
> My Father in-law just bought an acoustimass 7 Speaker set from some guy on e-bay. I helped him set it up using an Onkyo head unit. We connected the "acoustimass" according to the diagram and there is practically no audio coming from it. Is this system compatible with any stereo system, or is it only for use with Bose head units? The surround "cubes" sound pretty good but the sub, not so much. Anyone?


----------



## exoptable

im waiting for a dali helicon CC to arrive. I have the 400's for the fronts that im trying to get rid of and replace them with 800's, for surrounds I have the mirage omni 260's and my sub is a velodyne 1350 or something.


----------



## KY Colonel

I have LSA 1's for my main. LSA LCR. Marantz 8002 Receiver. Klipsch RS-3 surrounds. Denon 2900 player to be changed to Marantz DV9600. Acoustic Zen Satori speaker cables. Star Sound Plateau Interconnects. Bello ghetti speakers stands.


----------



## mstrplmer

In Tv Land I Have Cambridge Soundworks : T500's For Mains & Sub, Mc300's Frnt&rear Cntr's And S300's For Surnds All Powered By A Marantz Sr9200 And In The Bsmnt Ht :mc200's Mains,mc300 Cntr,s200'sfor Surnds Powered By A Onkyo Ts Xr705 .


----------



## tlqualman

Front L/R Montana SPX

Center Montana SPC

Rear Definitive Technology BP10

Sub Velodyne FSR 12


Soon to replace the Def Tech's with a set of Montana EPS2 for the front and move the SPX to the rear. The Velodyne sub is getting replaced with a JL Audio F113.


----------



## simtechray

Front: Klipsch RB-61

Center: Klipsch RC-52

Side: Polk RC60i (in ceiling)

Back: Klipsch RS-10

Sub: SVS PC-Ultra 13


----------



## randyrsx

Right now I'm stuck with some 'not so great' Sony speakers that came with my HTiB, looking to find some new ones.


----------



## Ronwiz

I just set my system up over the weekend. I am new at this so I may have calibration questions.


Front - SVS SBS-01

Center SVS SCS-01

Surround - SVS SBS-01

Sub - SVS PB12

Receiver - Onkyo SR 705


Ron


----------



## Nagthragarthoth

PMC -TB2+, Mains; PMC - DB1+, Surrounds; PMC- TB2+c, center, PSB - Subsonic 5i subwoofer.


----------



## peachykonan

Front Left:

Center:

Front Right:

Surround Left:

Surround Right:


All Mackie HR824s


Rear Surround Left / Right:


A pair of crappy Sony speakers that I bought at a garage sale.


Sub:

No sub, saving for one atm. But right now the 824s provide enough base to piss off the neighbors.


Receiver:

Onkyo sr705 (for the preamp-outs).


----------



## seggers

I have 4 matching Wharfedale Rubiance RB-21 book case speakers.

I have 2 matching Wharfedale Rubiance CR centers.

I have 1 15" powered Definitive sub woofer


The RBs are bi-wired to my Onkyo 805 reciever. The CR are single wired.


BTW, if anyone has a couple (up to 4) of the RB-21's that they want to sell, then PM me. I'm trying for a 7.1 and can't seem to find them anymore....


Failing that, anyone got any useful ideas on the Diamond 8's?


Seggers


----------



## bool

Front and Center: Focal Profile 918's and 908cc

Side and Rear Surrounds: Polk LC60i's (in-ceiling...major WAF)

Subs: Paradigm Signature Servo (w/SMS-1)


Associated Equipment: Anthem AVM50, Emotiva MPS-1, Denon 3910, Anti-Cables


Wife system:


F/C/S: Polk RM10

Sub: Velodyne SPL1000 II


----------



## BGAGEYJ3

Vienna Accoustics

Fronts: Bachs

Center: Waltz

Surrounds: Waltz

Subwoofer: REL Q201E


KLipsch

Front: RF-7

Center: RC-7

Surrounds: CDT-5800-C

Subwoofer: Epik Conquest


Its a start.


----------



## kcsupratt

Fronts - Aerial Acoustics 7b

Center - Aerial Acoustics CC3b

Rears - NHT Super Ones

Sub - Epik Caliber


Equipment

Pre/Pro - Integra DTC 9.8

Amp - Theta Digital Intrepid


----------



## MagPro4

So I just got the speakers installed 7.1 in my new basement "Theater" room. Here's what I have.

*Front L/R:* Speakercraft AIM Cinema 5 In Wall Speaker (In Wall Towers)
*Center:* Speakercraft AIM LCR 5 In Wall Speaker (In Wall Center)
*Side L/R and Rear L/R:* Speakercraft AIM Cinema 3 (In Wall Towers)
*Subwoofer:* 2 Speakercraft BassX W-12 In Wall Powered Sub (Run off two BassX W-12 Amps)
*A/V Receiver:* Denon AVR3808CI


I know I know... I didn't want in-wall either but the wife made it happen.


----------



## tvtommy

I am running a pair of Infinity Primus 362s as mains, and well unfortunately my 'theater' if you call it that is just stereo at this point. What I want to complete it:


Primus 142 for rears

Primus C250

and some sub - it's gotta be affordable though











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *randyrsx* /forum/post/12933270
> 
> 
> Right now I'm stuck with some 'not so great' Sony speakers that came with my HTiB, looking to find some new ones.



Randy, I was just surfing the net for good deals on speakers, and Harman Audio, the parent company of Infinity, has a store on ebay. There are some incredible deals on infinity speakers if you like them. I am super pleased with the 362s and want to match the voicing of my whole system.


----------



## SuicideJockey

Mains...Definitive Technology Mythos ST


Front Center....Definitive Technology


Side.....Klipse


Rears....Axioms


----------



## q3131a

M&K 85s


----------



## CdAddict

Right now just the speakers from an Onkyo HTIB. I believe it was 790 or something. I've purchased an Onkyo 705 receiver and currently looking at upgrading speakers.


----------



## mtbdudex

Ok;

Here they are:


Family room 5.1 set-up, Atlantic Technology system 350's, bought 2000 from 1Call, my first "real" HT speakers:










Basement HT 7.1 set-up (in process).

Paradigm Monitor series:

- (2) Frt Monitor Series 9

- (1) Center CC-390

- (4) Rear/back surrounds ADP-390

I budgeted around $2k (or so) for my speakers (w/o sub-woofer), these fit my price point, I went to a few dealers and listened to different brands and really liked the Paradigm Monitor series price/value/performance.


I went with the Series 9 instead of the series 11 Fronts, reason being is my room is not super large, 14.5 wide x 18.5 deep by 8.75 tall, 2,300 cubic feet of volume. If I was around 3000 cubic feet volume would have opted for the Series 11's to fill that bigger space, hopefully the Series 9's will fill my HT room fine.


Here are the paradigms mounted in the family room for their "break in" period.

Front LH and Center with grille removed to "show off":










Pict showing all 4 of the ADP-390 mounted for their break in period.

Notice how my current AT 350's fit nicely on that beam? I have no where to store them, at least they are out of the kids reach up there.

I joked with my wife about having our own mini "tower of power" if we hooked all those up at same time.


----------



## Lozons




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *richard_onyschak* /forum/post/6682065
> 
> 
> Focal JM labs
> 
> 
> Electra BE 927's
> 
> Utopia BE center channel
> 
> Electra SR 900's ( 2 pair )
> 
> 
> Custom home built dual dual 12" subwoofers



Are the SR 900's for sale? If so, are they the Calvados or Classic color? How much are you asking for one pair?


----------



## louthewiz

Polk audio center RT400 .

Polk audio Mains RT800 .

Polk audio Side surrounds FX300 .

Polk audio back surrounds MKII .


Audio gear.

Yamaha HTR 5790 Preamp .

Audiosource amp 300 powering mains.

Audiosource amp 200 bridged powering center .

Onkyo m-282 powering side surrounds .


----------



## lrstevens421

Fronts: NHT Classic 3's

Center: NHT Classic 3C

Surround Side: NHT Absolute Zeros

Surround Back: Polk RM201's

Subwoofer: HSU VTF3 MK3


----------



## yutnaka

2 channel right now, will finish the home theater soon.

Currently

Front Left and Right: Sonus Faber Domus Grand Pianos


----------



## 6.5Grendel

Fronts: Paradigm 9se MK3

Center: Aperion 533-VAC

Surround: Aperion 433

Sub: Aperion S8


Audio equipment

Denon 3808CI

PS3 for streaming audio and Blu-Rays


----------



## gts007

Ascend Sierras baby.

phantom center

Onkyo CSV720 speakers for rears...they're no slouch and the perfect size for rears


----------



## glasscar

Home theater, 3 M&K S-150 up front 4M&K SS-150s in back 2 M&K 150 subs, powered by a Denon 4802r. Hobby room Def Tec BP-2000s powered by Carver M 1.5t 600wt/channel amp and Carver C-1 pre-amp.

Garage Altec Lansing A 7-500s powered by Mac 1700 receiver, also a set of ADS L-1230s powered with a Yahama. Also some Altec bookshelf speakers and a pair of KLH duel 12 in woofer 3 ways


----------



## briaetz

I am running M&K S125 fronts and center, with mk k4 tripoles in the rear and a M&K sub. I am thinking of selling these and getting some new B&W's.


Any input on the B&W speakers??


----------



## Scottfox

Home theater setup

Mains- Classic Polk Mon 10 $480/pr 4/81

Center- Polk CSI20 $69 9/03

Surrounds- Polk Mon 4 $129/pr 1992

Sub- HSU VTF2mkIII $469 4/07 see Craigsub rankings:

TV- Panasonic CT34WX54 $404 1/06 (Ebay)

Rcvr- Pioneer VSX-816 $159 9/07 (Ubid)


----------



## swirl54

I have definitive technology bp8b fronts def tech c/l/r 2500 center def tech pro cinema 80 rears and two def tech pro sub 100s


----------



## AnthonyZ

Totem Acoustic Rainmaker L,C,R

Totem Acoustic Mask (TAC8) in ceiling rear channels

Totem Acoustic Storm Subwoofer

Samsung DLP rear pro flush mounted into wall

Marantz SR7500

Dell XPS 410 tower HTPC

Marantz DV6001

DirecTV H, um something, HD DVR

Lattis Vaux 8x8 switch for cameras

Controlled by Convergent Living Muse wireless TP


----------



## westgate

all vintage:

6 advent model ones. 10", 1"

2 nakamichi s-1as. 5", 1/2"

powered by: also vintage 35 yr old







pioneer qa800a quadraphonic 4 ch. amp (not surround). purchased new by me in tokyo, 2-'73.


sourced with:

toshiba hd-a30-feeding hd pj.

nakamichi 600 cassette deck (vintage-32 yrs old-purchased new)

akai direct drive turntable (vintage-$12







at local thrift store)

zenith dvd player for cds.

various other players, machines, etc.


all work perfectly. xcept zenith dvd player, no video output but it has nice front display; hence-cd player. it was free.


will add surround sometime soon.


----------



## TheBlubbs

Got a nice 2.1 setup for a college student. Recommended for those on a budget.


Polk RTi A3 bookshelves

AV123 X-sub

Marantz SR4002

PS3

Q6600-based/Geforce 8800GTS 640 based PC

Samsung LNT-4061F


Roland TD-10EXP Electronic Drum Brain with Hart StudioMaster Triggers


----------



## bobbycash

I've had this set up for about 4 years:


Mains: JBL S38II

Center: JBL S-Center

Surrounds: JBL N26II

Sub: Athena AS-P300

Receiver: Kenwood VR-6070


Would like to upgrade the receiver since I feel it is the weak link in my system. When running with only the mains (no sub) things are retardedly bassy and vocals are hard to hear. The receiver has very little adjustment options, but has served me well for the past 5+ years.


----------



## CJ_XJ220

Ditched my old Sony HTIB back in July when my fiance and I bought our townhouse. Went with the JBL Venue Series, great speakers for the money.


Fronts - JBL Venue Stage

Center - JBL Venue Voice

Surrounds - JBL Venue Arena

Sub - JBL Sub 10


Come May when we get this "tax stimulus package" or whatever I'm going to be looking for something to replace my STR-DE895.


----------



## richwoy

Going Polk... currently have a pair of Rti8 and CSi3 up front. no surrounds or sub yet. debating over/looking for Rti4 or FXI A4 for surrounds, and likely will go with Bic H100 for sub...


----------



## castilanosu

Mains: ED 6t6 Towers

Center: ED 6t6 MTM

Surrounds: ED 6t6 Towers

Rear Surrounds: Klipsch Synergy F-3

Sub: Klipsch Synergy SUB-10, will be an ED A5-350 when it gets here.


----------



## thebeephaha

First off, I'm new here and just wanted to say this forum has been very helpful. Especially when it came to choosing a new subwoofer to replace my good but underpowered KLH E-10FB.


Secondly, don't rat on my speaker placement, ATM I have no better place to put the KLH towers. And if you are curious I'm having my Pioneer Elite run my speakers in a 5 CH stereo mode to make up for the crappy placement of the towers which are hooked up as my "surrounds".










































































Pioneer Elite VSX-54TX

Infinity Primus 150 - Mains for now...

Infinity Primus PC350 - Center

KLH Audio Systems 9250B - "Surrounds" for now...

BIC Acoustech H100


----------



## dj_james

i'm rockin the athena ws series with a klipsch synergy sub.

mains = athena ws 100 (about 5 ft apart sounds the best in my rectangular room)

center = athena ws 60

rear = athena ws 15

sub = klipsch sub 12

pioneer vsx 815 (possibly the weak link, i have my eye on the yamaha 661)

HD A3

PS3

monster 800 series cabling


----------



## Desert Pilot

I'm an older guy more in to Jazz and Classical and Soundtracks. But here's what I have and love it!


POLK LSi9 + LSiC + LSiFx

POLK dual PSW 505

Outlaw 990 pre + 755 Amp

Samsung 1200 (Blu Ray)

DVD Denon 2910 for SACD

DISH High Def Sat receiver

Mitsubishi WD2000U pj and 120 inch diag screen.

BlueJeans Cables all around.


Marcus


----------



## maandjojo

Home theatre: Main-Polk Lsi25

Center channel-LsiC

Surrounds-Lsi/

Sub-Pro sub 500


I promised myself to one day not to compromise, that day came last week. Sure there are better, but Polk does it for me.


----------



## toddRiffic

I listen to 90% Television 10% movies with my setup. I started upgrading from my Yamaha YHT-370 htib system out of desire for greater dialoge clarity. I've started off with Definite techs Procinema 2000 center and Promonitor 1000's for front left and rights. I'm not totally sure these are the right speakers for me. These things want to rock and are unforgiving of poor source material. I prefer to listen at low volumes. I liked that they would look good wall mounted with my plasma when the wife I move into our next place.


I currently have



def tech procenter 2000

def tech promonitor 1000's

yamaha HTR-5935 reciever

yamaha ns-ap5700 surrounds

yamaha swp 3600 sub


----------



## Clever_User_Name

Center: Klipsch RC-62

FLR: Klipsch RF-82

RLR: Klipsch RB-81

Sub: AV123 MFW-15 (shipping soon)


----------



## tsuntken

Great to be here... I have here looking to find a solution for my basement using my PC to In-Ceiling Stereo Speakers.


----------



## krispykeith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Clever_User_Name* /forum/post/13238274
> 
> 
> Center: Klipsch RC-62
> 
> FLR: Klipsch RF-82
> 
> RLR: Klipsch RB-81
> 
> Sub: AV123 MFW-15 (shipping soon)




Ditto, although still deciding on the surrounds.


----------



## PULLIAMM

I now have a completely new 2-channel system. It consists of the Cambridge Audio Azur 340A integrated amp, the 340C CD player, and the matching S30 minimonitors.

Elegant and refined are the first words it brings to mind.


----------



## tledoux












Mains: Paradigm Studio 100 v.4

Center: Paradigm CC-590

Surrounds: Polk TC615i

Sub: SVS PB12-Plus/2

Receiver: Integra DTC-9.8

Amplifier: Outlaw 7500

DVD/CD: Sony DVP-CX995V

HDTV: Sony KP-51HW40

RC: Philips TSU-6000


----------



## Htdude14

Hitachi 51" HDTV

Pioneer Elite VSX82TSX

Adcom 5400

Toshiba HD-XA1

PS3

Monitor Audio RS6

Monitor Audio RS LCR

Monitor Audio SFXx 2 pair

SVS 25-31 Passive sub

PSB CWA-1 sub amp

Scientific Atlanta 8300HD


----------



## carracer

I have bic acoustech h100 sub ht75fronts have been replaced with ascend sierras I got them 2/29 I am very impressed. ht65 center ht63 surrond


----------



## longfellowfan

Mains: B&W 685

Sub: SVS PB-10-isd

Used Together for 2 ch.

And Filling out the restFor 5.1

Center: Athena C.5

Rears : Athena .5


----------



## muslov1

I'm a brand new member. The first thread I viewed was what speakers I use.

I'm a Maggie guy primarily. I have the 1.6's and CC3 upfront Energy RVSS on the sides and Maggie MC1 on walls in the rear. I did use and still own Paradigm Studio 20's.

I do have a question. I want to install in wall speakers in my bedroom and I'm looking at the Polk TC series-TC65i and the Paradigm PV series-PV160. does anyone have any experience with either speaker lines? thanks


----------



## sammyhd

Mains- definitive tech pro-monitor 200

center-definitive tech pro-center c2

Surrounds (4)-definitive tech pro-monitor100

Sub- def-tech pro-sub 100tl


Sammy 61 led DLP HLT6189s

PS3

Onkyo 805


Very happy with this set-up


----------



## RMagic

Keep in mind I'm a college student that was on a fairly strict budget ($400 for everything)...but overall I'm quite pleased with how it turned out.


L/R Ascend Acoustics CBM-170SE's

HK 3480 Stereo Receiver


----------



## akavn

I'm loving my KEF 201/2 music rig.


----------



## Lube

Mains: Infinity Beta 40

Center: Infinity Beta C360

Rears: DCM KX6

Sub: Hsu VTF 2-MK3


----------



## bpl07

3.0 for now, eventually 3.1 or 5.1.


Mains: Polk RTi8

Center: Polk CSi3


----------



## Rdrcr

The current speakers;


Silverline Prelude's (Front, & Rear)

Silverline LCR (Center)


Mike


----------



## rnatalli

I'm new to AVS, but not new to the scene. Here's my setup (I have moved the speakers out from the wall since the picture was taken):


Emotiva LMC-1/LPA-1 Combo

Epson Powerlite S3 LCD Projector

Comcast Cable Box

Oppo DV-980HD

Monitor Audio BR2 (Mains)

Monitor Audio Bronze Centre

HSU STF-2 Sub

Harmony 550 Remote

Monoprice Cables


----------



## Rob S

Main: Aerial Model 9

Center: Aerial CC3 (soon to be CC5)

Sub: Aerial SW12

Rear: Some rather big Triads or Def Tech in ceiling (didn't buy--not sure; wish Aerial made something I could stick in there)


Powered by Mac MC207 (mains soon to be powered by Mac MC402)

Processor: Mac MX135


Rob


----------



## maseo503











Pana PZ77U 50" 1080P

HD-A2 , PS 3(40GB)

Oppo DV-908H DVD-Audio/SACD

Onkyo SR805 A/V Receiver

PSB Speakers Image T45, C40, (4x) B15

Monoprice HDMI (4) 12 AWG Speaker Cable (150 ft)

Logitech 890 remote
*HTPC*

Dell Vostros 200 Mini (E6550), G-Skill (2GB x 2)

2TB HDD (Hitachi 1TB x2)

Powercolor 2600XT 512MB GDDR3 Video card

LG GGC-H20L Blu-ray & HD-DVD ROM Drive

ATI TV Wonder 650 USB , Logitech Cordless Mediaboard

Mediagate Vista IR Remote


----------



## big angry

Polk M20 main

Polk R15 surround

Polk CSM center

Polk PSW12 sub


I am seriously considering upgrading to Polk RTi12 for mains. I am also currently drawing up plans for a custom-built 400-watt subwoofer to go under my couch.


----------



## KillerT2

Mains: B&W CDM9NT (predecessor to the 700 series)

Center: B&W CDM CNT

Surround: B&W XT2


No sub yet, but considering an SVS PB12-plus.


----------



## 04_deuce

Paradigm:


Fronts:


----------



## 04_deuce

Paradigm:


Fronts: Studio 100's v.4

Center: CC-690 v.4

Surround: ADP-590 v.4

Rear: Studio 20's v.4

Sub: Servo-15 v.2


A/V Receiver: Denon 4806CI


----------



## macdongr

Celestion CS7's Front L-R

Celestion CS2's Back L-R

Polk Audio CSi3 Centre

Mirage Omni S8 Sub


A/V Receiver Pioneer VSX1017TXV-K

Monitor Hitachi 46F500


----------



## ccapn

Screen 135" 2.40:1 blackout cloth on frame

Projector Panasonic AX-200 720P

Bluray.............Ps-3

Reciever..........Onkyo 705 7.1

Front L,R.........Klipsch Forte

Front center.....Klipsch Forte

Side Surrounds..Klipsch RS-3 II

Rear surrounds..? haven't replaced yet


----------



## mapleleaf14

*Front L & R:* Paradigm Monitor 11 v.5's - Black Ash
*Center:* Paradigm CC-390 - Black Ash
*Surround L & R:* Paradigm Atom Monitors - Black Ash
*Surround Back L & R:* Paradigm Atom Monitors - Black Ash
*Subwoofer:* Cerwin Vega HTS-12


Onkyo TX-SR805 A/V Receiver


----------



## cyborgofaltron

LASONiC Surrond Speaker System (2.1)


----------



## xfunnyboyX

Deftech Procinema600

Onkyo sr605

Panasonic BD30K

Sony 52XBR4

HDMI Cables


----------



## Fit2Run

Below


----------



## cdub998

Update:

X-sls Mains

X-cs Center

X-ls Surrounds

Bic H100

All black

Onkyo 604


----------



## lrstevens421

Just made a few changes to my setup










Klipsch RB-81 (Front)

Klipsch RC-62 (Center)

Klipsch RS-52 (Surround)

Klipsch XB-10 (Surround Back)

HSU VTF3 MK3 (Sub)


----------



## rmac694203

I just ordered...

Yamaha speakers

ns-555

ns-c444

ns-333's for surround and rear surround


Onkyo 705


Hsu stf-2


I can't wait to get it all hooked up.


----------



## MikeCD

Advent Heritage 400 (Front) Power by HK AVR145

Yamaha NS-C444 (Center)

Polk R3 (Surrounds)

Homemade Subs (JBL 4 Ohm Car Subs powered by Pyramid PA600X)


----------



## snoopy555

harman/kardon hkts-18 5.1


Onkyo 705 all i can say is WOW


----------



## scooterdog

All Klipsch Here


Mains Klipsch La Scala's

Center Custom Klipsch Drivers dual 10" KV1089 woofers, K52 Mid, K77 High

Side Surrounds Klipsch Heresy

Rear Surrounds Klipsch RSS6

Subs Klipsch KSW12 (2)


----------



## MikeCD

Bedroom System


Yamaha NS-333s

B.I.C. V1020 Sub

Teac A-1D Int.Amp

Teac C-1D CD Player


----------



## capttwb

Computer room system,Bose 901's, powered by a OnkyoTX-SV525


----------



## shokhead

B&w 603

B&w Cc6

B&w 601

Svs 20-39


----------



## williacm

Pics to follow soon.


Klipsch: RF-62 floor-standing loudspeakers

RC-62 center

RS-42 surrounds

RW-12d

RB-61 (only one...looking for another for a 7.1)


Onkyo TX-SR805 A/V receiver


32" Panasonic flat-screen HD-TV


I will never again buy anything other than Klipsch reference speakers. The clarity is truly insane and does not distort or color at or above reference level. The local sheriff has visited 3 times now to say the least.


If anyone has a single RB-61 that they'd like to get rid of then please let me know.


----------



## mtkevin

Klipsch Cs500 2.1 (Smallish Room, ¥et retains excellent sound, and the little down firing sub packs a punch)

Panamax 5100 Rack mount

Soon to be Panny 50pz80...


----------



## Dbuudo07

Pioneer elite pro-150fd


Toshiba hd-a35


Pioneer elite vsx-91txh


Fronts Paradigm Studio 60's(bi-amped)


Centre Paradigm Studio CC690


Surrounds Paradigm Atom monitors


Sub Paradigm PW2200 (Hoping to add a Servo 15 to the theatre soon!)


Need an amp. Was thinking about Anthem MCA 30 but if anyone has any suggestions, please tell.


----------



## circuitjt

Klipschorns - mains

LaScalas - center and rears

PB-12 Plus/2 - sub


Gotta love the dynamic range....


Outlaw 990 / 7125


----------



## turnupthemetal

Mains: B&W 684's

Rears: Aaron SS120's

Center: Aaron CC30

Sub: Athena AS-P4100


These are powered by a Denon AVR1707.


It's a bit of a mishmash at this stage. Next instalment will be a B&W center. Not sure which model I will be going for.


----------



## captdyck

Mains: SVS SBS-01s

Center: Velodyne

Surrounds: Paradigm ADP v.3

Sub: Velodyne SF12BVX10

Receiver: Pioneer Elite VSX-92TXH


----------



## jccouture

*L&R Mains:* Elemental Designs A6 6t6 - Tower Pair
*Center:* eD 6t6 - MTM Center
*Surround:* eD A3 5tC - Bookshelf Pair
*Sub:* eD A3-300 w/ Upgraded 13Ov.2 Driver (Order Placed)


Onkyo 705 Reciver


I'm really enjoying my experience with these speakers. I was looking for a great deal for some great speakers for my first real HT setup. I feel like I've gotten even more than what I was expecting. I've been able to stick to my original budget, which is more than a lot of people on here can say







, and couldn't be happier.


I can't wait for the sub to be finished in the next couple months so I can complete my system. Overall I have no regrets in trying out eD and hope to do business with them again in the future.


----------



## stasis#_

Fronts: Ascend CMT-340 SE Main

Center: Ascend CMT-340 SE Center

Surrounds: Ascend CBM-170 SE

Subwoofer: Bic H-100


I wanted to say thanks for all the great posts that helped me sort through all these options for my upgrade. I was leary about buying an internet brand but I'm very happy with my investment! Great forums, great advice!


----------



## jtenn

Theater room:

L&R mains: Yamaha NS-555's

Center: Yamaha C444

Surrounds L,R,BL,BR: Yamaha NS-333's

Subs: Dayton Sub-120 & Yamaha YST-SW305


Music listening:

Yamaha NS-1000's


----------



## jakewash

Ht room: Axiom

M80s, VP150 and three QS8s

Sub woofer: SVS PB13-Ultra(ordered)

Denon 3808


Living room

M22s and VP100


----------



## Will-san

L&R: Audio Physic Yara

phantom center for now

Surround Niles CM 710FX (in ceiling)


----------



## BuckoNZ

Main: *Klipsch KG 2.5* - http://www.klipsch.com/products/disc...ls/kg-2-5.aspx 
Centre: *Klipsch KV-1* - http://www.klipsch.com/products/disc...ails/kv-1.aspx 
Surround: *Klipsch KG .5* - http://www.klipsch.com/products/disc...ails/kg-5.aspx 
Rear: *Klipsch KG .5* - http://www.klipsch.com/products/disc...ails/kg-5.aspx 
Sub: *Energy eXL-S8* - http://www.energy-speakers.com/source/exl_subs.pdf 


The above are being driven by a *Pioneer Elite VSX-33TX* and I'm just about to upgrade to a *Pioneer VSX-LX70*.


----------



## kyse

main: JBL L150A

center: Canton AV 700


just paid but not arrived: klipsch rc-64


in order: klipsch cornwall III


receiver: denon 4308

bd: ps3

hs-dvd: xe1

vpr: rs1u

vpro: c2 3800


----------



## htsekr

Fronts: Jamo D870 towers

Center: Jamo D8Cen

Surr: Jamo D8Sur

Sub: Polk Audio PSW1000


Receiver: Denon 4802r


----------



## meg39180

Just upgraded from old Bose Accoustimass HT.
*Front L & R*: HTD Middy compact speaker
*Center*: HTD flat panel
*Surround L & R*: HTD Middy compact speaker

Subwoofer: none (will be getting one around summer time)

A/V Receiver - waiting for the Pioneer 1018.


----------



## Otis Widlflower

Klipsch Synergy series:

KSW-3.1 front

KSB-S1 surrounds

KSC-C1 center

KSW-12 sub


These speakers have survived 5 moves and are on their 3rd receiver, and for the application (smallish living room theater) they've served me very well for more than 10 years.


----------



## ferbal

Front: YAMAHA NS-1000M (X2)

Center: YAMAHA NS-1000M (X2)

Surround: YAMAHA NS-344 (X4)

Sub: B&W AS6 active (X1)


----------



## clarkeven

SVS SCS-01M Left Center Right

SVS SBS-01 for the 4 surrounds

SVS PB 12-plus/2 for the sub


Onkyo SR-705

Hd-dvd Toshiba HD35

Blu-ray Panasonic BD30


Panasonic PT-AE1000U 1080P projector on a 110 inch screen


This is an awsome setup for a 14x20x8 room, everyone is blown away by the sound and picture. Just love my dedicated home theater.


----------



## clarkeven

Thought I would drop some pictures...


----------



## ScottGroenwold

*Mains:* Energy Pro Series 4.5
*Center:* Energy ECC-1R
*Rears:* Energy Pro Series .5
*Sub:* Looking into an Energy e:XL-S8


*btw, this is my FIRST real HT system*


----------



## baumead

Left & Right, JBL Cinema Vision CVSAT50

Center, JBL Cinema Vision CVCEN50

4 Surrounds, JBL Cinema Vision CVSAT50

Sub, SVS PB12-NSD


Receiver, Onkyo TX-SR805


----------



## mkb133

Just ordered...


Definitive Technology ProCinema 800 system:

ProCenter 1000, and four ProMonitor 800s, with ProSub 800


Onkyo TX-SR805 receiver


----------



## SoundChex

System #1 
Speaker configuration *5+wides.2.4*




_Front Left|Right wide_: 2x *Polk R50*
_Front Left|Center|Right_: 3x *Yamaha AST-S1* (_aka_ YST-S1)
_Surround Left|Right_: 2x *Harman/Infinity Classia C255ES*
_Sub1_: 1x *Jamo SUB 550*
_Sub2_: 1x *Harman/Infinity TSS-SUB450*
_Height Front Left|Right_: 2x *Harman/EPI 110 Series 3 Wall Plane* (_Pair#1 - located above Front Left|Right_)
_Top Middle Left|Right_: 2x *Cambridge SoundWorks Ambiance*





System #1 
Speaker configuration *5.1.2*




_Front Left|Center|Right_: 3x *Yamaha AST-S1* (_aka_ YST-S1)
_Surround Left|Right_: 2x *Harman/Infinity Classia C255ES*
_Sub1_: 1x *Jamo SUB 550*
_Height Front Left|Right_: 2x *Harman/EPI 110 Series 3 Wall Plane* (_Pair#2 - located outside Pair#1_)
​



System #2, Home Office
Speaker configuration *7.1.4+HeightFrontCenter*




_Front Left|Center|Right_: 3x *Yamaha AST-S1* (_aka_ YST-S1)
_Surround Left|Right_: 2x *Polk R15*
_Back Left|Right_: 2x *Polk R15*
_Sub1_: 1x *Jamo SUB 550*
_Sub2_: 1x *Yamaha AST-S1* (_aka_ YST-S1)
_Height Front Left|Right_: 2x *Polk R15*
_Height Back Left|Right_: 2x *Polk R15*
_Height Front Center_: 1x *Yamaha AST-S1* (_aka_ YST-S1)





System #2, Home Office
Speaker configuration *7.1.2*




_Front Left|Center|Right_: 3x *Yamaha AST-S1* (_aka_ YST-S1)
_Surround Left|Right_: 2x *Polk R15*
_Back Left|Right_: 2x *Polk R15*
_Sub1_: 1x *Jamo SUB 550*
_Height Front Left|Right_: 2x *Polk R15*




System #3, Living Room
Speaker configuration *5.1.2*




_Front Left|Right_: 2x *Klipsch Icon XF-48*
_Front Center_: 1x *Klipsch Icon KC-25*
_Surround Left|Right_: 2x *Cambridge SoundWorks Ambiance*
_Sub1_: 1x *Harman Infinity TSS-SUB450*
_Height Front Left|Right_: 2x *Cambridge SoundWorks Ambiance*









*Home Office System (#1 ) "mixed movies/music"* . . . 7.1 _Standard_ plus 2x _Front_Presence_ speakers_Mains_(2), _Center_(1): 3x *Yamaha AST-S1* (_aka_ YST-S1)
_Surrounds_(2), _Rears_(2), _Front_Presence_(2): 6x *Polk R15*
_Subs_(3): _(Left)_ 1x *Harman*/*Infinity TSS-SUB450*; _(Right)_ 1x *Jamo SUB 550*; _(Rear/Experimental)_ 1x *Yamaha YST-MSW10*
_Center_Surround/Rear_(1, experimental processing only): 1x *Yamaha AST-S1* (_aka_ YST-S1)











After running this system for some time with [one] Harman/Infinity TSS-SUB450 sub (100W, and 39Hz-150Hz, ±3dB), I recently added a Jamo SUB 550 (550W, and 26Hz-150Hz) to provide some additional solidity/smoothness plus a little more real power to the low end bass. I now run the Harman/Infinity TSS-SUB450 as the 'left side' sub, and the Jamo SUB 550 as the 'right side' sub [_notwithstanding the nominal differences in power/performance between the two models, there is no sense of bass asymmetry in the room_]. Plus, as my Yamaha YST-MSW10 sub is not presently in use elsewhere, I'm going to experiment with adding a third, 'rear' sub, with very low power (25W, and 35Hz, -10dB), running in various room locations.

The (somewhat dated) HTR-5860 AVR has the usual Yamaha [mid price] feature that it switches between two speaker configurations: *7.1 Standard*, and *5.1 Standard plus 2 Front Presence speakers*. In the latter case, the Left and Right Rear speakers are silent [leaving a sizable gap between the Left and Right Surround speakers]. So later this year I'm going to experiment with using the Dolby-3 decoder in an [old] Pioneer VSX-5600 AVR to redirect some content from the Left and Right Surround channels to a [new] Center Surround/Rear speaker. [I suspect it will either work 'well' . . . or completely destroy the rear soundfield!]

[_Plus I still have two additional and unused Polk R15 bookshelf speakers available to the system 'for future expansion'._







]











*System #2 - 'Theater' "mostly movies"* . . . 7.1(2) _Standard_ plus 2x _Front_Presence_ speakers_Mains_(2), _Center_(2, _'over&under'_): 4x *Yamaha AST-S1* (_aka_ YST-S1)
_Surrounds_(2): 2x *Cambridge SoundWorks Ambiance*
_Rears_(2): 2x *Polk R15*
_Front_Presence_(2): 2x *Harman*/*EPi Wall Plane*
_Subs_(2): _(Left)_ 1x *Harman*/*Infinity TSS-SUB450*; _(Right)_ 1x *Jamo SUB 550*
_Front_Wides_(2, experimental processing only): 2x *Polk R50*


----------



## kingofgrills

Here's the systems I'm working with. Both setups are equipped with Aura speakers (formerly Linaeum) with Line Source monopole tweeters, because I love highly detailed and transparent sound they create.


Home Theater Room:


Aura LSW-828M standmounters up front

Aura LSC-537M center channel

Aura LSB - 527M L&R surrounds

Aura LSC-537M back surround

Miller & Kreisel MX-125 Mk II Subwoofer


2 Channel Listening Room:


Aura LST 627M tower speakers

Miller & Kreisel MX-70B Subwoofer


----------



## DEANMASXX

ORB AUDIO MOD 4 - L,C,R

ORB SUB-WOOFER

POLK 6 1/2 CEILING SPEAKERS

ELITE VSX-92TXH

OPPO 980

PANASONIC 61" LCD RPTV

FURMAN PL-8 (II) LINE CONDITIONER & SURGE PROTECTION

THE ROOM IS APPROX 17' x 17'.

THE CEIILING (10' FT HIGH) IS CONSTRUCTED AS A "TRAY", WITH IT'S SIDES ON A SLANT, SO THAT THE POLK SPEAKERS ARE AIMING DOWN TO THE LISTENING AREA. THE SUB-WOOFER IS LOCATED IN THE BACK OF THE ROOM, AS I FEEL IT GIVES MORE OF A DYNAMIC SOUND AND FEEL FROM THAT POSITION.

THE SOUND IS WARM, AND VERY SWEET.


----------



## dphinsx2

Fronts: Definitive Technologies BP7002

Center: Definitive Technologies CLR2300

Surround: Definitive Technologies BP2X


----------



## delta6six

bm5a near feild active studio moniters in my recording studio


thanks


----------



## storminorm

ROCKETS, 7.1 set-up, going on 6 years now and still are a blast!


----------



## toddgambino

for my front and center speakers i have dcm cx 17s, for surround i have vintage bose 201 series2, my sub is a polk psw 303, all of these speakers are driven by a denon 3802 receiver, toshiba dvd/vcr combo for movies, all speakers are spl adjusted plus a rca 52 inch screen tv next month i will add two more speakers to my set up since the denon is capable of 7.1, i managed to get this set up after hurricane katrina wipe me out couple of years ago, so now i guess you can call this my mississippi ******* setup , since i moved out of that fish bowl down south


----------



## TheEAR

Dynaudio Contour S5.4,S3.4,center SCX,Contour 3.3,Contour 1.1

Klipsch RF7's two pairs,RB5's,center RC7...old Quintet(in the closet)

Totem ROKK,TABU

Paradigm Studio 60,ATOM,MICRO(somewhere in a closet)


Subs no lets forget subs...too many.


----------



## dixie66

L-R Kef Reference 203/2

Center Kef xq50

Rear Chario Academy 2

Pro Audiolab Q

Power amp Parasound 5*250

CD Advance Acoustic 203ii


----------



## DTV TiVo Dealer

Front Polk LSi25 towers


Center Polk LSiC


Rear Polk LCi-RTS100


Back rear Polk LSi7


Just upgraded from Elite VSX94THX to Denon AVP-A1HDCI and PIO-A1HDCI


I am one happy a/v camper.


-Robert


----------



## sts21

Fronts: Canton Vento 890 DC

Center: Canton Vento 855

Surr: Canton Vento 820

Sub: Canton Vento AS 850 SC


Receiver: Onkyo TX-NR905

DVD-Player: Pioneer DV-LX50


----------



## 2624

Upstairs (living room):

4 Tannoy System 600's


Basement (theater):

Fronts: EV Sentry 100A with the AMP bypassed

Center: No-name bookshelf

Rears: No-name bookshelf

Sub: None


----------



## chuckwilliams99

Fronts: Mission 763i towers

Center: Mission 70c3

Surr: Mission 700

Sub: VELODYNE ct-100


Receiver: Onkio 705b


Pair of Mission 701's waiting for the rearrange of living room to hook up to back surround.


----------



## themiz69

Just put the order in for the fronts and center

Fronts: Paradigm Monitor 11's

Center: Paradigm CC-390

Surr: some old schools for now

Sub: none but soon HSU VTF2 MK3


Receiver: Yamaha RX-V663

DVD-Player: Toshiba HD-A35


first HT setup!!!


----------



## Stutters

Fronts: Polk RTi8s

Center: Polk CSi3

Back Surrounds: Polk R50

Sub: eD A3-300

Receiver: Onkyo SR605


Still on the prowl for some side surrounds to fill out the 7.1.


----------



## prismic

NHT models from before the "buyout" by Recoton in 2001... Speaking of, any NHT fans should read this article -- seems NHT owns NHT once again!

http://www.stereophile.com/news/013108nht/ 


Anyway:


L, R -- NHT 2.5i

C -- NHT AudioCenter-1

SL-A, SL-B, SBL, SBR, SR-A, SR-B -- NHT SuperOne

Sub L, Sub R -- NHT SubTwo-i


I simply love these speakers. I'll be curious to see what they come up with now that they're back in control of their own destiny once again!


Matt


----------



## crossg

Fronts: Polk Audio RTi A9's

Center: Polk Audio CSi A6

Surrounds: Polk Audio RTi A5's

Rear Surrounds: Polk Audio RTi A3's

Sub: Velodyne DLS 4000R

Receiver: Onkyo TX-SR 805


----------



## begreen

Fronts: Energy RC-30

Center: Energy RC-Mini Center

Rear Surrounds (5.1): Energy C100

Sub: Energy S-10.3


AVR: Panasonic SA-XR700


Great sound for music and movies.


----------



## skootr

Front L/R: HTD Level Two towers

Center: HTD Level Two

Surround L/R: HTD Level Two bookshelf

Subwoofer: HTD Level Two

A/V Receiver: Onkyo TX-SR605

Panasonic DMP-BD30 BD player

Toshiba 65HM167 RPTV


----------



## ROSSO Z

Sony KDL-52XBR4

Denon AVR3803

Denon DVM1805

Sony CDP-CE405

Paradigm Studio 100 v.3 Cherry Fronts Ser.30211 and 30214

Paradigm PDR 12 Black Sub Ser.33213

Spendor C-3 Cherry Center Ser.C3A00023B

Spendor S3/5 R Cherry Surrounds Ser.003615 and 003616


I originally bought the Spendors to be my fronts, but felt they didn't have enough "push". At that time I was using an old set of Bose bookshelf speakers for surrounds.


Anyone want the spendors?


----------



## OhioMike

Front: Polk Audio Monitor 70's

Center: Polk Audio CS2

Side Surround: Polk Audio Monitor 50's

Rear Surround: Polk Audio Monitor 30's

Sub: Velodyne DPS-10

Receiver: Onkyo 605


----------



## Grenamc

This is a fun thread. Right now, I have:


Fronts (L/C/R): M&K S150THX on ST-1 base (awesome base) L/R and S150C.

Rears: M&K SS150THX MkII

Sub: M&K MX200.

Pre: B&K Ref20

Amp: Sunfire Cinema Grand 200/400 wattsx5 into 8/4ohm

Pioneer 50" 720p.


But the M&K monitors are going out soon to make room for...


Fronts: Monitor Audio GS60

Center: Monitor Audio GSLCR

Rear: Monitor Audio GS20

Sub: M&K MX200

Pre: Onkyo PR-SC885p/Integra 9.8

Amp will remain unchanged... for awhile yet (I hope).


I could not pass the speakers up at the price I found, as I have some 9i (which are also on their way out) and have always enjoyed them, have heard the GR20 and cannot wait to hear the GS60. So, instead of a dedicated stereo for the 9i and HT separate with the M&Ks, all of my audio bliss will be enjoyed from my comfy TV sofa. I may be doing some crazy 2-ch preamp/bypass stuff, as I have heard some mixed reviews on the Onkyo for stereo. But I will cross that bridge when I get to it.


----------



## monjul

Music only:


Heavily modified (41lbs!) Spica TC-50's with SEAS tweeter and lead matrix to reduce resonance.

Kinergetics SW200 subs with 2x10" Dynaudio woofers per side, 150 watt SS amp/crossover and Kinergetics stands to accomodate the Spica's and time align with subs.

Audio Research SP9 pre

Cary SLA 70A Signature amp driving the Spica's above 100hz.

Cambridge Azur 640C CD player

Transparent Cable

API audio wedge 112 power conditioner


A/V System:


Currently, only a pair of Energy C3's driven by an Adcom 535 amp and a Boston Acoustics sub with 8" woofer. The source (pre) is the TV in which I split the signal going to the Adcom and the sub. I plan on expanding soon to an A/V receiver and surround speakers.


----------



## lcjrodriguez

Heres my setup.

http://myhometheatersetup.spaces.live.com 


Please feel free to comment as I'm always looking to improve my system.


----------



## billybob0405

I have an old set of B&W's from 99'. 601 for the surround, 602 for the front, CDMC SE center (a really large center that I have bridged), and the ASW 1000 sub, another large piece of equipment. These are great for my living room HT, I could probably get by with less, but don't want to. More would be a waste. However, I will be upgrading the rest of my gear, also from the same era.


----------



## analogsonar

Swan 2.1 and Ascend cbm-170, both awesome. haven't decided which to use in my music system and which to use with video. both systems will be stereo only for now.


----------



## mikefl52

Front L/R 804S

Center HTM3S

Surrounds DS8s

Velodyne HGS15


Not the top end of B&W, but still very nice and clean to listen to. Perhaps one day I will move up to 802D for Front L/R and HTM2D for the center.


----------



## am_pcguy

I've had this Polk Audio setup for 4 1/2 years now. I love the sound of my system. I just upgraded my receiver and they still do not fail to impress me.


All Polk Audio

RTi70 Mains

RTi38's surround

CSi40 Center

PSW404 Sub (weakest link in the chain, but still pretty good)


I did swap out the RTi38's for a pair of TCi65 in wall speakers. I only noticed a slight difference, in sound quality. That being said I was very impressed with the in wall speakers.


At my office I have a pair of RTi38's.


----------



## ringbearer3791

Snell k5 fronts

Snell kIII surrounds

Snell XA55 center

Snell PS10 sub (soon to be replaced with DIY TC Sounds LMS4000 yippee!!)


----------



## NM 156

Front: JBL Northridge E80

Center: JBL Northridge EC35

Surrounds: JBL Northridge E10

Sub: Infinity PS212


Powered by Onkyo TX-SR805


----------



## erios666

Display..........Acer PH530 on 100" 16x9 Elite Screen, 1.1gain

Source..........Toshiba HD-A20 /(Betamax)









Source..........Playstation 3

Source..........DirecTV HD

Receiver........JVC RX-DP20V

Front............Klipsch RF-3 II

Center..........Klipsch RC-3

Surrounds......Klipsch RS-3

Subwoofer.....Klipsch KSW-12


----------



## showme

front L&R: Klipsch SF-1


center: I don't like center channel speakers, to me they sound too small and out of place when not vertically aligned with the L&R, vertical allignment would place the speaker in front of the video display, I place my front speakers close to my video display for a good phantom center image, I like the audio image to track the video


main sub: Velodyne CHT-12


LFE sub: HSU Research VTF-3HO w/turbo


surrounds L,B,R: Spherex satellites hanging from the ceiling, I have an oddly shaped room


----------



## KevinH

LCR- M&K S-150s

side sur.- M&K professional tripoles

bk. sur.- M&K Surround 550s

subs- SVS PB12Ultra/2 and twin 16-46CS+s all tuned to 16Hz


Oppo DVD

EAD processing

Bryston, Marantz and Outlaw amplification

Pioneer Elite CRT video


Front projector, 110" screen and Denon blu-ray on the horizon


----------



## showme

I don't like center channel speakers in general. I would reconfigure your system for a phantom center. Bring the L&R centers in to prevent a hole in the center of the image. I think narrow speaker spacing audio imaging tracks the video better.


----------



## showme

I don't think you can buy a better sub than HSU Research. I have VTF-3HO w/turbo. Only on the Internet. hsuresearch.com


----------



## Vital

Front: Klipsch RF-7s

Center: Klipsch RC-7

Rear: Klipsch RF-7s

AVR: Harman Kardon

Display: Toshiba 65" Widescreen

Blu-Ray: Sony BDP-S500


----------



## rreid66

Hello, everyone.

We installed a 7.1 CSW speaker array:


3 CSW MC300IW (in-walls) for LF, C, RF

CSW P1000 subwoofer

2 CSW S300 surrounds

2 CSW S300 rear surrounds


The system includes the following equipment:

Pioneer VSX-84TXSi receiver

Pioneer DV-59AVi DVD player

Sony MDS-JB930 minidisc recorder/player

Sony MDR-V6 headphones

Hitachi 60VX500 RP television

Realistic LAB 1600 turntable (borrowed to transfer LPs to CD)


The receiver was purchased in 2007. The other equipment has been in place since 2004. We plan to add blu-ray sometime soon. Further along we'll add a 2009 or 2010 LCD or plasma TV.


----------



## maytime

I haven't posted my set-up yet so here I go:


Infinity Primus 360 fronts

Infintiy Primus PC350 center

eD A2-300 12" subwoofer

Infinity satellite rears (hold overs from a HTIB, I need to upgrade...I know)


Onkyo TX-SR803 receiver

Sony KDS-50A2000 50" SXRD HDTV

Xbox 360 (w/ HD-DVD add on)


----------



## rubs

Snell CR7 L/C/R

Infinity Beta es250 rears

HSU VTF3 subwoofer


----------



## Duck05

L/R mains: M&K S150 (on custom built stands) Light Cherry

Center : Polk CL350 (custom cabinet below the Pioneer)

Surrounds: Bose Super Cubes (ceiling mount)

Sub : M&K MKII 125 (Oak)


Denon AVR-4802, Pioneer PDP-6010FD, Pioneer DV-F727, Harmony One


Built up over the years; many "upgrade options" in consideration (especially replacement for the Bose ceiling mount cubes but my wife is a factor there) and expanding to a 6.1 or 7.1 arrangement. Holding out for Oppo BD - hopefully next year...


----------



## RUT ROW

I just got the Klipsch RC-62 center channel! What a great speaker.


----------



## RUT ROW

My fronts are Cornwall's and I'm using a 15" Acoustic Research Sub with a 500 watt Sunfire Amp by Carver. I'm pretty impressed with this center channel, it is far better than my old setup and listening to Dave Matthews on Dolby HD last night was very nice.


----------



## RUT ROW

I recently upgraded my HT and had to replace my Ceiling RCR-5's which were mounted in the front of a large CRT Mits RPTV as centers which I thought sounded great to the RC-62 which is now sitting under a 73" Mits Diamond. I mounted the RCR-5's in the ceiling to complete a 7.1 system. .



Mits 73833

Onkyo 875

HR20

Panny BD30


----------



## RUT ROW

Shameless plug.


I bought the RC-62 from www.acousticsounddesign.com , Mike was very helpful got the speaker out to me in a matter of days with a tracking number, the transaction went very smoothly.


Mits 73833

Onkyo 875

HR20

Panny BD30

Klipsch Cornwalls (fronts)

Klipsch RC-62 (center)

Klipsch RCR-5's (rear and rear back)

Acoustic Research ARS500 (sub)


----------



## rio203

monitor audio gs60's fronts

monitor audio lcr center

monitor audio fx's surrounds


----------



## barryecohen

A 4.0 system with...


Anthony Gallo Nucleus Reference, Series 2, front L/R


Anthony Gallo Nucleus Solo, Series 1, rear L/R


Driven by an Outlaw Audio 950 Pre/Pro and two Audio Alchemy OM 150 amps.


----------



## tofo21

Just joined - Great thread idea!


Speakers:

KEF iQ series


KEF iQ9 L/R

iQ6c C

iQ3 LR/RR-LS/RS


7 speakers, no sub.... i live in an apt. ---> Onkyo TX-SR705


TV:

Sony 60" XBR2


HD Movies:

PS3/XBOX 360 HD Player


----------



## taam

Upgraded some...

Paradigm Reference Active 450lr v1.5 (front)

Paradigm Reference Studio lcr 450c (center)

Paradigm Reference Active 20 v1 (rear)

Paradigm Reference Servo 15a (sub)


Waiting on Emotiva UMC-1 and at that time ill look for a mono amp for my center. or perhaps bi amp it... the Outlaw 2200 looks nice.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *taam* /forum/post/11710588
> 
> 
> Paradigm Active 20/s ver1 Mains
> 
> Paradigm L/C/R 450 Center
> 
> Paradigm Studio 20/s x3 Rear/Surround
> 
> 
> Velodyne 1210 Sub


----------



## moneywalker

Classical music -- Odyssey mono - Beethoven Concert grand

Jazz -- Carver Pro ZR1600 - Onix Mini Strata


Source - PS3 upsampling 176.4kHz thru HDMI - Denon 4308 - Preout


----------



## chrisw302

Home Theater

Boston Acoustics a70 mains

Boston Acoustics a60 center

Boston Acoustics hd5 surrounds


2 Channel for music

Speakers get rotated around

Boston Acoustics a60

Boston Acoustics a100

Large Advents

Baby Advents

Polk Monitor 10

Polk Monitor 5jr+


----------



## stevai

Vandersteen 2C - HT and 2 channel, 20 yrs old

NHT Classic 3C center

Paradigm Atom v.1 surround

DefTech Powerfield 12 sub


Panasonic XR-55


Most of the speakers except NHT is from craiglist. Keep my budget low and happy!


----------



## skiguy1981

Center Polk CSI A4 love it



Fronts Polk RTI 10's love them more


----------



## snakster

I just bought a pair of Infinity Beta 40s and a Beta c250 (for $289 total!!) to replace my LCR setup. Previously I had Bose 301s as my LR and a Klipsch satellite type speaker serving as a center.


It may be needless to say, but I like the new set-up a LOT more.


Now....if I can only pawn off these 301s on somebody....


----------



## bostonbean

Display-Pioneer Elite 1150HD

Blu Ray - Pioneer Elite BDP-95HD

Reciever - Pioneer Elite 94VSX-94TXH

Main Speakers - Gallo 3.1

Center and Surround - Boston Acoustics


May change out Boston Acoustics but more interested in 2 channel music listening for now.


----------



## kwesi1

Receiver-Onkyo TX SR 605

Main Speakers- Athena LS 300B

Center-Athena LS C100

Surrounds-Athena LS 100 Bookshelf speakers

Blu Ray-Sony PS3

Display- Vizio VX 37L


----------



## jdeanmc

Fronts Klipsch Rf3-II,s

Center Klipsch Rc-3II

Rears Klipsch Cdt5800cx3

Rec Yamaha Rx-v1800

Sub Hsu Research Vtf-mk3Ho with turbo

Tv Sony Kdf50a2020 Sxrd

Ps3

Sony Blu Ray


----------



## laugsbach

Fronts: RTiA3

Center: CSiA6

Surrounds: FXiA6

Back Surrounds: RTiA1

Sub #1: Outlaw Audio LFM-1+

Sub #2: Outlaw Audio LFM-1+


AVR: Onkyo TX-SR805

TV: Sammy HL-S6188W

HD-DVD Player: Toshiba HD-A35

Blu-ray Player: Sammy BD-P1400


Dedicated Theater Room (2,850 cu. ft.)


I love this system and AVS Members are always welcome for a demo.


----------



## Raymond Leggs

I have too many speakers.


----------



## RaceRPM

Theater:

Front L/R: Klipsch Cornwall I

Front C: Klipsch Heresy I

Rear L/C/R: Klipsch Heresy I

Sub: 2 Sunfire Signatures (Upgrading soon!!!)


Family Room:

Front L/R: Klipsch RF-35

Front C: Klipsch KLF-C7

Rear L/R: Klipsch KSF-S5


Music Room:

ESS Heil AMT 4's (Love the high end, wish I had the AMT1 Towers)


----------



## stinger_da_best

Fronts AR9 from early 1980's

Centre Custom made, 2 AR 8" woofers, 5" peerless mid, morel tweeter

third order crossover

F&R surround JBL control 5 with upgraded plessey tweeter

Subs Custom, 2 220 litre boxes with jbl 18" woofers passive


Amps


Nad 218 power amp for the fronts

Nad 218 power amp for the subs

Nad 216 power amp for the centre

Nad T762 used as pre amp

Rotel RB-980bx x2 power amps for the front and rears

Marantz CD80 cd player

Nad T512 dvd


Yes i do like NAD


----------



## Treezskier

Fronts: Aperion 532 LR

Center: Aperion 533 VAC

Surr: Aperion 4B (soon)


I love their stuff and their service, highly recommended!!!


Current AVR: Sony ES (going)


New AVR or Sep: Either Integra DTR-9.8, Onkyo 875, 805 or Emotiva pro/amp. Not sure

how much I care about video processing in the AVR......leaning toward an 805.


Cables: All from bluejeanscable.com!!!!! awesome product/pricing. (got spades and bananas from gls audio though)


I've learned a lot from reading these forums. I would have probably bought monster cable with bose speakers or worse....................a HTIB!!!!!!!!


Thanks for showing me the light.


----------



## badgerdms

HT Setup is old Snell speakers (2 C-Vs, 1 K IV, 2 D-Vs)


2 Channel Music Room--Merlin VSM MX

Bedroom--Audio Note AN-JLx


----------



## TnTMischief

Display: Sony KDF E50A10

Reciever: Denon AVR-2105

Center: Paradigm CC-290

Fronts: Paradigm Mini Monitors

Surronds: Paradigm ADP-190

Rears: Rock Solid S100 ( Eventually will be Paradigm ADP-190's)

Subs: Rock Solid PB100 10in (B&W little brother), JBL 10in


----------



## luciano136

Just picked up last night










Fronts: XL-250

Center: XL-C100

Rears: XL-150

Sub: S8.2


----------



## CADOBHuK

fronts, rears and center : selah ssr x5

sub: eD a7s-450 1300w 

reciever: none

amplifiers : parasound hca-1200 x2 , hca-1201 monoblock

display : mitsubishi hc6000 + DaLite High Power 133"


----------



## zigwagger

Does anybody know very much about Acoustic Research ARXP408 speakers?


----------



## Doc Ostrow

*Speakers*


Center: Definitive C/L/R 2002

Fronts: ESS AMT-1b from the 80's!

Surronds: Definitive ProMonitor 100 MK II

Rears: none yet, although I have two Optimus Pro LX4's

Subs: Bag End Infrasub 18

*Possible changes*: Definitive ProMonitor 1000 for surrounds and move ProMonitor 100 MK II to back, Replace ESS fronts with Definitive BP7002 Bipolar SuperTower.

*Other A/V equipment*


Display: Sony KDS-R601XBR1 HDTV (older HDMI)

Receiver: Denon AVR-988 (HDMI 1.3a)

HD Radio Tuner: Sony XDR-F1HD

Blu-ray: Panasonic DMP-BD30 (HDMI 1.3a)

CD: Pioneer PD-F1007 300 disc changer

Cables: HDMI 1.3a from Blu-ray to receiver to display, optical from CD to receiver.

*Uses*: 50/50 movies/music


----------



## TMSKILZ

Currently have a 5.1 setup using Definitive Technology Mythos 4 series floor stand. Just bought a new place & am leaving my current Home Theatre to my family, so am buying new Home Theatre gear. I just bought a pair of Def Tech Mythos ST. Now deciding which speakers to get for the surrounds & center for my new 7.1 setup.


----------



## UMtiger

Fronts: PSB G-Design

Center: PSB G-design

Surrounds: PSB Image S50's


I have no need for a sub with this set up yet, but leaning towards getting an Outlaw sub


UMtiger


----------



## Cardinals

I've been lurking here reading gaining knowledge for quite some time now so I figured it was about time to starting adding something to the conversation.

*Audio*


Fronts: Paradigm Mini Monitor v.5

Center: Paradigm Cinema CC v.3

Surrounds: Paradigm Cinema 70 v.3

Sub: Def Tech SuperCube III

AVR: Denon AVR-1506


Near Future Upgrades: Fronts: Paradigm Studio 20, Center: Paradigm Milenia 20 or Esprit C, AVR: Denon AVR-2808 or 3808


Future Changes: Add a second sub either a Def Tech SuperCube I or Paradigm Seismic 10

*Video*


TV: Old 24 inch Sony WEGA

DVD: Sony circa 2001

Game System: xbox 360


Near Future Upgrades: Either Sony KDL-37XBR6 or KDL-40V4100


Future Upgrade: Blu-Ray Player


----------



## tomscave

All Klipsch speakers (7.1)....

Front: B3 bookshelfs

Center: C3

Side and Rear surrounds: Quintet III's

Sub: Sub12


Television: Sony Kds-R60xbr2

Avr: Onkyo Tx-Sr705

Dvd player: Toshiba Hd-A2

Vcr: Rca (still use it sometimes)

Satellite: Viewsat free-to-air

with 18" fixed dish and

36" motorized dish

Gaming: Wii

Power center: Panamax 5400-ex

All wiring and interconnects from Monoprice


Soon to add: Blu-Ray, either a stand alone or a Playstaion 3


----------



## widemouth1832

Onkyo TXSR705

Kef KHT3005

Valedyne DPS 10


Samsung LNT4065F 1080p LCD

Samsung BDP1400

Xbox 360

PS3

Monster Surge Protector


----------



## woody-71

NHT Classic 4

SVS PB-13

Onkyo 885

Krell Showcase

Sony VPL-VW50

Yamaha DVD-D2500 for cd's

Panasonic BD30


Looking to purchase NHT Classic 3 soon


Just bought NHT IC3 for rear surrounds and NHT Classic 3 center channel at a great price from acousticsounddesign.com I highly recommend you look here before your next purchase. Saved me a lot of money off of msrp.


----------



## OhioMike

*Update*

I upgraded this week to a new 7.1 system: All new Paradigm Monitor v.5










Paradigm CC-290 = Center

(2) Mini Monitors = Fronts

(4) Atom Monitors = Side/Rear Surround

Elemental Designs A2-300 = Sub

All powered by Onkyo 605, PS3 (BD), Toshiba HD-A3 (HD DVD) and Sony 40" XBR4

Pics linked in sig


----------



## yamahaSHO

Pioneer Elite VSX-92TXH

Outlaw 2200 3x (LCR)

Klipsch RF-62 x2

Klipsch RC-62

Klipsch RB-51 x4

Klipsch RW-12d (purchased at cost, so it was worth the money)


Still waiting to finish my basement later this year, so currently it sits here....












Other than that:


Xbox 360

PS3

HTPC (BD & HD DVD)


When I finish the basement this year, I'll likely add an Epson 1080UB.


----------



## eastcoastguy202

Receiver: Onkyo TX-SR605

Main Speakers: Polk Monitor 50

The rest are coming sometime soon

Center: Polk CS2

Surrounds: Either Polk Monitor 30 or something equivalent

Sub: ED A2 - 300 Subwoofer or something close to that but a bit cheaper


----------



## Face2

Rig 1.

Mains-Tannoy HPD-385A's, Sonic Caps and Mills in crossovers, Goertz and Neotech internal wiring, 200 liter cabinets.

Phantom Center

Rears-Saturn S8's, Dayton 1% and Mills in crossover

Sub-eD A5-300


Rig 2.

Polk SDA 2B's, in the process of the 4.1TL upgrade(Dayton Caps, and SL3000 tweets)


Rig 3.

Tannoy Saturn S8LR's, Sonic Caps and Mills


Spare speakers.

Magnepan MMG's, Polk Monitor 7C's with Solen Caps, and a bunch of Yamaha, KLH, and Kenwood junk.


----------



## DaveOP

Fronts: eD A6-6T6 Towers

Center: eD 6T6-MTM

Surrounds: eD 5TC (Soon to be)


Sub #1: BIC Acoustech H-100 (Soon to be eD A3-300)



AVR: Onkyo TX-SR605

TV: Samsung LN-T4669

HD-DVD Player: Xbox360 Elite

Blu-ray Player: Sony Playstation 3 60GB Launch Version


----------



## HVYCHVY

Try not to laugh at my hodgepodge system..


Mains: Infinity SM 150 (barracks blasters)

Center: Infinity SM Video

Surrounds: Bose901 w/o amp

rear Surrounds: Bose 301 s2



AVR Onkyo TX-SR805

TV Samsung LN-T5265F

DVD Toshiba HD-DVD A30,

Sampo region free

Misc Roku Netflix player


----------



## thorzeen

R/L: 7001

C: CLR3000

S: BPVX/P

SB: BPVX

SUB: SVS PB12Plus2 and Klipsch KSW10

Pre/pro: Denon 3808

Amp: Emotiva MPS-2

DVD: Oppo 983

Blueray: PS3

PJ: Optoma 739


----------



## oldsystem

KLH TW-08 Satellites x 4

KLH TW-08 Center

KLH Bassbite V Subwoofer

Yamaha HTR-5730


----------



## Natoma

Front L/R: Definitive Mythos One

Center: Definitive Mythos Three

Surround L/R: Definitive Mythos Five


Subwoofer: JL Audio Fathom F112g


Receiver: Onkyo TX-NR905


Display: Pioneer KURO Elite 60" Plasma


Bluray Player: Sony PS3 40GB


Media Players: 2 160GB Apple TVs


Wiring: 12-gauge


Room size: 23x16x10.5 (LxWxH)


The system totally purrs. It cost me a pretty penny when I put it together a couple of months ago, but I'm so damn glad I did it. Everything sounds beautiful.


----------



## JohnFR

B&W 602 S2 mains

B&W LCR 60 center

SVS SV25-31PCi sub

Polk FXi30 surrounds

Driven by Denon 3803 AVR


----------



## bool

Recently changed the speakers from the old setup and the old list of equipment:


L/R Speakers: Focal Diva Utopia BE

Center: Focal Electra CC1000BE

Surrounds: Polk LS60i (4)

Sub: Paradigm Sig Servo (current version)


Associated eqipment: Anthem D2 w/ARC-1, Anthem P2, Emotiva MPS-1, Denon 3910, PS3


Replaced the AVM50 and the Focal Profiles


----------



## alebonau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bool* /forum/post/14225525
> 
> 
> Recently changed the speakers from the old setup and the old list of equipment:
> 
> 
> L/R Speakers: Focal Diva Utopia BE
> 
> Center: Focal Electra CC1000BE
> 
> Surrounds: Polk LS60i (4)
> 
> Sub: Paradigm Sig Servo (current version)
> 
> 
> Associated eqipment: Anthem D2 w/ARC-1, Anthem P2, Emotiva MPS-1, Denon 3910, PS3
> 
> 
> Replaced the AVM50 and the Focal Profiles



very nice indeed bool,


I have the same front stage as you in the utopia Divas mains and cc1000be centre


look forward to seeing pics of your setup to see how you have got them together


----------



## totallytweeked

Main Room:


Front L/R: Klipsch RF-3 II's

Center: Klipsch RC-3

Surrounds: Klipsch RF-3 II's

Sub: KSW-12


----------



## Bill Valley

Current setup:

Toshiba 37" LCD

PS3

H/K AVR100

H/K Satellite/Sub system


Moving to a new house at the end of the month and will be upgrading the sound system. Probably stick with H/K for receiver, and will upgrade to Klipsch Reference or something comparable.


----------



## westcoastman

Current setup stereo only:

Speakercraft SLS Two (L&R)

REL-205 Sub


----------



## Jgaf

I am a Phase Tech dealer and have their DARTS system in my theater.


My main speakers are model DCB-525-LR.

Center channel is DCB-525-C.

Surrounds are DCB-525-SURR.

I have 2 subwoofers, model DCB-210-SUB.

Control unit is model DP-2000, a 16 channel, 250w per channel amplifier.

The system can be calibrated for optimum sound.


Most amazing sounding speakers I have heard whether I am listening to music or watching a movie.


High end speaker setup with a high end price tag, but worth every penny. I would highly recommend these to anyone.


John Gaffney
[email protected]


----------



## The Wraith

Mains: Klipsch Forte II's

Center: Klipsch KG 1.2's

Surrounds: Klipsch KG 1's

Sub: Klipsch SW-12


----------



## Collusion

My current 2.1ch setup:


Fronts: Amphion Argon 2 Anniversary

Subwoofer: Chorus Vertigo XLS


I am planning to replace my current subwoofer with a more sophisticated apparatus, like Rythmik Audio Direct Servo kit. However, the first thing to do is to buy a better amplifier for my new speakers


----------



## AndrewHuff

I do listen to it by connecting to ipod and laptop.

it is quite small one, i think thats the reason it is named after minispeakers.

power 1.2W x 2

frequency 80 Hz - 1600 Hz

DC 5V or AA battery

weighs 165 grams

______

Andrew


----------



## Xanj

Just upgraded recently from my 6 year-old Onkyo HT-510 speakers to the Athena's from audioadvisor. Still using the Onkyo HT-R510 receiver and the Onkyo sub though. Eventually I will upgrade both. So I ended up choosing the LS-500 package without the subwoofer. My current configuration is:


2x LS-500 Tower Speakers

1x LS-C100 Center

2x LS-100B Bookshelf Speakers

1X Onkyo Center Speaker (for rear center)

1X Onkyo Subwoofer

Onkyo HT-R510 6.1 receiver


Other Stuff:

Sony KDS-A552020

Samsung LN26A450 (for future bedroom)

PS3 60GB

Xbox 360 Elite

Nintendo Wii

Custom HTPC

Dish Network (soon to be ComcastHD)



My sources vary a lot; I run a pretty even mix between tv, movies, music, and gaming. So far I am very pleased with the Athenas. I am not much of an audiophile, more of a noob and a videophile lol.... but these speakers are turning me into a total audio-fiend. These are by far the best speakers I have ever owned.

Someday I plan on upgrading the receiver to something with good HDMI pass-through(probably a newer onkyo), another set of LS-100's for 7.1 rears, and a much better sub. For now though, this system is really putting my sources to the test. Now I am noticing imperfections from some source material that I never knew were there. Other than that most everything just sounds amazing, not to mention the speakers look very nice with the rest of my setup.


Here's a pic of everything in front:


----------



## burnsalkire

Mains: Martin Logan Aeon i's

Center: Klipsch RC-62

Surrounds: Infinity (? on model number)

Sub: Definitive Tech ProSub 1000


----------



## eitakura

HT System:

Fronts: Paradigm 11SE MkII

Center: Paradigm CC370 v.3

Surrounds: Infinity RS3

Sub: SVS PB10-ISD


Audio System:

Alon II's


----------



## Bikerduck

2 channel audio only:


Technics SU-8600, Technics TU-8600, Polk Monitor 7b

Basic M2A, Basic C2, Basic T1, Kenwood DP-850, Polk SDA 2B, Pioneer HPM-100

Basic M2, Basic C1, Basic T1, Sony CDP-291, Wharfedale Diamond 8.4


----------



## TheLidlessEye

Heh. Fried A/5 mains, Omnisat micro surrounds, and another Mirage (direct) center (can't remember the model) and a HSU STF-2 sub (currently dead). Clearly, I'm desperately in need of some updates


----------



## Akael

Just got these 2 weeks ago:


Onkyo 606 driving:

Wharfedale Diamond 9.5 front, 9.1 for rears, CS center, Powercube 12+ sub.


First real hifi system so very happy with the upgrade from tinny 2.1 computer speakers!


----------



## ptman

Theater: Revel In-Wall I30 Fronts

Revel C32 Center

Revel In-Wall I20 Rear

Revel B15a Sub


2-Channel:

Office: Revel M20

Living Room: NHT Model 1

Kitchen: NHT Model 1

Patio: Def Tech Outdoor


I really like the Revel sound. Office was a migration from what was originally the Front L/R in the Theater. NHT's are from the 90's and mainly background. Patio is also primarily background/party music.


----------



## 2003cobra

Hello everyone new here, putting things together now:


NHT 2.5i towers

NHT 1.5 rears

NHT Audio Center 1

Yamaha RX-V663

PS3

Samsung 50" Plasma


I'm in the market for a good sounding sub that can get low and loud, and a amplifier to compliment my mains because the yamaha receiver by itself just is not cutting it.


----------



## allredp

Dali Mentor 8's and Mentor Vokal across the front.

Dali Ikon Phantoms in-ceiling for rears.

SVS pb13 Ultra sub.


The Dali's in the front are running over 400w each from my Sherbourn 2100A bridging 6 channels. The Dali's in the back are being run by an Onkyo 875.


I'm very, very pleased...










Dali's dual tweeter (1 ribbon and 1 soft dome) system is incredible!


----------



## ginpo

I recently purchased a pair of Paradigm Studio 20's with the plans of upgrading the HT piece by piece starting with the fronts. It ended up that the Studio 20's I bought weren't magnetically shielded so I'm waiting for the mag shielded speakers to arrive. In the meantime I was able to purchase, off of Craigslist, some Atlantic Technology 4200 THX speakers (not the E series) L/C/R & 642 SB subwoofer for a total of $500.00 for the 3 fronts & sub!







These speakers sound so sweet but I'm waiting for the Studio 20's to arrive to see how they all work together. Current 7.1 setup:


Fronts & Center: Atlantic Technology 4200LR, 4200C

Sub: Atlantic Technology 642SB

Surrounds: Bose 301's (likely to be replaced)

Rear Speakers: Pro AC Tablette Reference 8 speakers (given to me for free from a friend who I don't think knew what he had sitting in his closet)

AVR: Pioneer Elite VSX84TXSi (looking for an Elite 94)

PS3 for BD


We'll see how much this changes once I get the Studio 20's in and I get to experiment a bit.


----------



## silentcutting

Hi all,


The Following is my Kool 5.1 set up.


Receiver - Denon 3808 CI


Fronts - Polk audio Monitor 70 Series floor standing speakers


Center -CS2 From Polk audio


Rears - Polk audio Monitor 40 Series


Subwoofer - PSW125 from Polk audio


I would like to know if anyone else has the same set up including the reciever and please share how u feel about this set up?


My analysis on POLK audio if i am allowed to share in this thread - this is my first set up in my life.However i have listened to Kef, Bose, Boston accoustics ,Sony and other speakers before purchasing Polk.Others were good on DVD, while Polk was good both on DVD and CD Music. I think i made a wise decision in buying polk.Polks Monitor 70's have a silver metal frame that matches the TV and it looks great. I am sure there are better speakers than the series that i picked. But thats all circuit city had to offer. Can anyone else comment on this set up with Denon 3808??


----------



## shake and bake

((( 7.1 Speaker Setup )))


Dali Helicon series in cherry.....

Front channels .... Helicon 800s (pr.)

Center channel .... Helicon C200

Rear channels ...... Helicon 300s (pr.)


Subwoofer .......... Earthquake Sound Supernova MKV 12" in a Burl wood finish


Polk in walls (pr.)



((( Equipment List )))


Samsung HL-56A650 ..... 56" DLP

Onkyo TX-SR875 silver .... Receiver

Samsung BD-P1200 ........ Blu-ray player

Sony PS3

ModWright Instruments LS 36.5 ......... Two Channel Tube preamp (single box)

ModWright Instruments/Sony 9100 ES SACD player (platinum truth)

Pass Labs X150.5 .......... 2 chanel Solid State amp

Monster Power HTS 3600 MKII ......... Power Conditioner


----------



## Angry_Games

L/R = Tannoy Mercury MXR (black)

C = Tannoy Mercury MXC (black)

Floor = Polk R50

Sub = Wharfedale PowerCube 12+


----------



## sharok

Front Speakers: ML Putiry (Active/RCA)

Center Channel: ML Stage

Sub: ML Decent i

Rear Speakers: ML Script i

A/V Receiver: Denon 3808

TV: 65" Sharp LCD/93U


Front View:
http://gallery.avsforum.com/showphoto.php/photo/27981 


Rear Speakers:
http://gallery.avsforum.com/showphoto.php/photo/27982


----------



## hifisponge

After many months of auditioning, I upgraded from a Paradigm Signature 5.1 set-up to a Revel Ultima2 set-up.


Front: Revel Studio2's

Center Revel Voice2

Surrounds: Revel Gem2's



















(That's one of my cute pugs, Roxy, wondering what the hell is making that bright flash of light.







)











They sound OK I guess.


----------



## ianick

Currently have:


Fronts: Kef Q7

Center: Kef Q9c

Rears: Klipsch SS.5

Receiver: Harman Kardon AVR-320

DVD Player: Panasonic RP82

HD Receiver: LG LST-3510A


Moving to new speakers in two weeks. My new setup will be:


Fronts: Paradigm Studio 20

Center: Paradigm CC590

Rears: Celestion F10


----------



## scape

@hifisponge: holy crap those revels are crazy! i can't even imagine the sound...lol, do you find any need for a sub? or is it just well hidden, like your electronics closest is that i saw in some of your pics?


----------



## latinido

Currently I own (it is rather old about 6 years):

Fronts: CELESTION F30

Rears: CELESTION F15

Center: CELESTION C15

SUB: MONITOR AUDIO ASW100

All those items are driven by PIO AVR 811


----------



## r5little

Reciever: Pioneer VSX-816K

SUB: Polk PSW10

Center: JBL Voice

Floors/Rear: Old Kenwoods, couldn't even tell you the model.


It does the job in a 10' x 12' bedroom...


I am looking to upgrade the floors for under $400 for the pair; any suggestions?!?!


----------



## r5little

If anyone could help, that would be awesome!


----------



## hifisponge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *r5little* /forum/post/14407927
> 
> 
> Reciever: Pioneer VSX-816K
> 
> SUB: Polk PSW10
> 
> Center: JBL Voice
> 
> Floors/Rear: Old Kenwoods, couldn't even tell you the model.
> 
> 
> It does the job in a 10' x 12' bedroom...
> 
> 
> I am looking to upgrade the floors for under $400 for the pair; any suggestions?!?!



If you plan on keeping the JBL center channel, then you should buy the JBL Venue "Stage" or "Stadium" floor standers. You always want to match the speakers across the front. It looks like amazon has both of those speakers at close to your budget.


----------



## smoz74

Current HT setup:


Front L/R: Martin Logan Vantage

Center: Martin Logan Cinema i

Surrounds: Martin Logan Clarity (x4)

Sub: DefTech Powerfield 1500

Pre-amp/amps: Anthem AVM50, Statement A2, Statement A5


----------



## JW58

My very first HT setup (very satisfied):


Front L/C/R: Ascend Acoustics Sierra-1

Surrounds: Ascend Acoustics CBM-170 SE x 2

Sub: SVS PB12-NSD

AVR: Yamaha RX-V663

Display: Panasonic 58PX600U


----------



## NIN74

My set-up is

*Topspeaker*: Ino audio i32s
*Subs*: Ino audio profundus Y-2 (soon Y-4)
*Crossover filter*: Ino audio cr80s



Sounds great.


----------



## muztheaussie

I just purchased the Klipsch Qunitet 3 satellite system with the Boston Acoustics hp 10se subwoofer. This thing really cranks out the sound. I am very happy with my purchase. I just upgraded from a Sony system and I am not looking back. I also have a decent sony receiver with the Sony Bravia aw15front projector. Anyone else have a set up like this????


----------



## jvgillow

Never heard that BA sub before, but I was using the Quintet 3 for computer surround sound for a while. I'm moving onto something different (only 2ch) now, but they were very capable satellite speakers. Just make sure you use a 120Hz or 150Hz crossover, they aren't designed to reproduce any bass to speak of.


----------



## muztheaussie

This is the sub I just got. http://www.circuitcity.com/ssm/Bosto...oductDetail.do


----------



## SDsteve

I'm using a pair of black Monitor Audio Silver RS6 borrowed from my 2-channel stereo in another room in the house. I'm not sure I want surround sound because my room is so "challenged". Maybe I will just buy a $500 sub for a 2.1


----------



## Mr. Tao

Front L&R Speakers - Rogers Studio One

Center - B&W

Rear L&R - B&W DM600


----------



## Mr. Tao

Also I use (2) Subs - HSU SFT-1 & NHT -10"


----------



## alhull

L.R.:


(all Rockets are So. American Rosewood)


Onix Rocket RS850's l-r mains

RSC200 (Bigfoot) center

RSS300's dipole side surrounds

RS550's rear surr.

and RS760's not hooked up currently

SVS 20-39 PC+ sub

(AV123 X-plosive sub on order)


B.R.:


(all X-series Encore in Moho satin)

X-MTM's mains

X-center obvious

X-LS's surrounds

(another AV123 X-plosive sub on order)


for Sale!:


2 X-MTM classics in White Shadow Maple


----------



## orsum

Just setting up my room to finally have my 7.1 operational, this is what I have.


Acoustic Energy Evo Series

6 off

Aegis Evo Three

The AEGIS EVO Three is a 3-way, slim-line floor standing speaker and the flagship of the series.


1 off

Aegis Evo Centre

The AEGIS EVO Centre is a centre channel/dialogue speaker.


1 off

Aegis Evo Sub

The AEGIS EVO Sub is a 220mm pulp cone long throw bass driver within a sealed cabinet enclosure. The integral 150-watt amplifier provides ample power, the sub is capable of a clean bass response to 25Hz in the listening environment.


orsum


Driving them is a NAD 762 + NAD 2 Channel amp for Stereo and 7.1 Combination, all bi wired using 4mm sq tinned copper.


----------



## rollo131

Hi. First time posting here.


Front: Celestion F30

Center: Cambridge Soundworks MC300

Rear: Cambridge Soundworks S200

Sub: SVS 2039 PC+


All running through an NAD T754 amp with Monster speaker wire.

Hey, I like it.


----------



## Captain Slow

Receiver: Yamaha HTR-6030

Speakers: Polk RM10 5-pack (4x RM101 and RM202)

Subwoofer: Infinity TSS-450 8" 100w


Fairly basic for now, looking to upgrade subwoofer soon as it only goes to 39hz. Possibly a new AVR later on, probably Denon mid-range unit.


----------



## dbrooks283

Main: Soliloquy 6.3

Center: Soliloquy C3

Rear: Soliloquy 5.0's(Awesome!)

Sub: NHT SW1

Nordost Blue Heaven Speaker connectors


----------



## SnoopKatt

This is my first post









Right now I'm still building my audio system, so I'm doing some craigslisting to get deals. Right now I have:

AR-4x's for FR and FL with 6-gauge speaker cables

Sony SA-W303 subwoofer (may not be amazing, but I'm not a huge bass fanatic)

Yamaha RX-V630 6.1 receiver

I'm looking to expand my system by getting 4 more speakers, hopefully of as good quality as my AR-4x's. I only have it in a 10X15 room, so I'm just searching around for some stuff that just sounds nice and not exactly loud.


----------



## rollo131

stinger, that's a hell of a setup. I too think NAD is tha ****, but is it really necessary to bi-amp all that (or tri-amp, since you're using a passive sub)? I use an NAD T754 to drive all my speakers and think it sounds perfectly good (extra power, extra *oomph* is what makes NAD a superior amp in the first place) and wonder if bi-amping wouldn't accomplish much more than adding distortion.

I'd be interested to hear your take.


----------



## antwon412

polk R40s

polk CSR245

BIC H-100

crappy old phillips satilites for rear fill currently


----------



## olinda cat

7.1 system:

Paradigm Reference studio 80's front

Paradigm CCV-2 center

Allison 6's side

DCM Timewindow 1A's rear

M&K THX 350 Sub..JB


----------



## boulderdashcci

Cambridge Soundworks Newton M80 fronts

Newton MC400 center

Newton S200 surrounds + MC50 surround back (thinking about another set of S200s)

Newton II P205 sub (got this as a display model really cheap....still on the fence as to whether I like it or not. Considering something from HSU)


Driven by an Onkyo TX-SR502


Next upgrade will be the room. Finishing over a 12x18 basement room....Should be nice and much better than what it's in now.


----------



## tsandoval

Old and new


ADS L-990 Speaker

Velodyne FSX-12

B&W B&W CDM CNT

B&W B&W LM1


----------



## lizrussspike

BOSE,

My wife got me some Acoustic 10's which are pretty nice believe it or not in a small room. I heard a freind that has some Bose as well, in his living room, but he has Klipsch in his basement. Looking froward to move back to the USA, what would be a good 7.1 system for about $1 K, that would compliment my Onkyo 705?

Any help and odeas would be greeat, and would I need a amp for this reciever?

Obviously a noob, but being remote with not too many options, I want to research now, so when I return to the states, I am will prepared!


----------



## juggy4805

Yamaha HTR 6030

Polk R15 Fronts for now

Polk CS1

Generic Yamaha bookshelf as surrounds

Acoustec H100

Shopping around for some L R floorstanders


----------



## Nickolo

Hi all,


I am new to this forum and thought this the best place as i can't seem to send a new post/question to you guys...

Well..i have come into a pair of NS 1000s which i am pleased about but the tweeters blew on these some years back and i have looked for replacements JA-0513 and the stock is so low and near non existent..Besides , even if i find a pair they will now cost much more...

So my plan is to get these up and going with tweeters that will perform well..Not perfect but for now it will do and in future i will get the exotic real ones..

Also i need a few ideas as i am on a budget for the moment ..

Would very much apreciate any input/ideas etc...

Cheers

Nick


----------



## Splicer010

 www.PartsExpress.com


----------



## nivo885

Receiver: Pioneer 1018AH-K

Fronts: The Speaker Company TST3 Tower

Center: The Speaker Company TC2

Rears: Bose 501 Series V Towers

TV: Mitsubishi WD-65734


----------



## Blueste

I have the Klipsch Synergy 1 series speakers.

F1, C1, S1 and their 10" sub.

Just upgraded everything else, now thinking about stepping up on the speakers. I know we are not here to bash brands, was told a great return on my dollar would be Definitve Technology 7004 with 2300 center and BP1.2x surrounds. Any thoughts?


----------



## Nickolo

Thanks! parts express looks like they have plenty of tweeters etc..But i am hoping someone with some know on 3 way designs/crossovers and these NS 1000s will know of suitable drop in replacements with all the specs etc in mind..I think the original Berylium tweeters are 8 ohm/2khz-20..Crossover @ 650HZ,i think...Really hoping someone perhaps with DIY speaker design experience can suggest a few suitable units...Audax,vifa,peerless or what have you but what models/exact units?? Even some facts about what specs are vital to match and should i go for titanium or soft domes ?? etc..

BTW i would use them for enjoying my jazz and a few rock albums..I have a small recording set-up which is used for writing and music for film and the odd jingle.In that situation its NS 10s ..[nothing much in the lower lows!!]but as working speakers,they reveal the right info for me.. Hope to perhaps get some focals or Adams etc..in the future...But for the moment i would love to get these NS1000s doing what they do..


----------



## JoeSabin

I'm pretty pleased with my newly upgraded HT system:


Yamaha RX-V2700

Fronts: NHT Classic Threes

Center: NHT Classic Two C *

Rears: NHT Classic Twos

Sub: Sunfire True Subwoofer MK II

Monitor: Samsung DLP 43" (forget the model it's 4 years old and still works well)

DVD: Samsung upscaling DVD (also about 4 years old)


*The Three C would not fit in my setup, but the Two C is sonically identical in mid and up as it uses the same tweeter/mid pair.


The room is 15' wide 12' deep and 9' high


----------



## Fanaticalism

Main:


Fronts Definitive Technology Mythos 10

Center Definitive Technology Mythos 3

Surround Definitive Technology Mythos 2

Rear Center Definitive Technology Mythos Gem XL

Subwoofer Definitive Technology SuperCube II X2


Denon 3808ci

Outlaw M2200 Monoblock X2

Velodyne SMS-1

Panamax M5500-EX


Bedroom

Yamaha RX-V1800

KEF 3005


----------



## CadmanDigital4U

Here is my setup (A 9.2 system):


Klipsch speakers: (6) RF-83 mains (FR, FL, Side Surround "A" right and left, Surround Back right and left), (2) RS-62 (Side Surround "B" right and left), (1) Rc-64 (Center), (2) JL Audio Gotham sub woofers.

 

Home Theater Room Model 062008.pdf 94.4111328125k . file


----------



## dphinsx2

$22,000 in subwoofers?


----------



## CadmanDigital4U




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dphinsx2* /forum/post/14620519
> 
> 
> $22,000 in subwoofers?



$22,000 in sub woofers? Hardly. MSRP is for losers.


----------



## CadmanDigital4U




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CadmanDigital4U* /forum/post/14620655
> 
> 
> $22,000 in sub woofers? Hardly. MSRP is for losers.



Here's a picture of the front of my H.T.:


















And here is a rear view:


----------



## dphinsx2

I like your end tables.







They look like ironing boards?


----------



## CadmanDigital4U




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dphinsx2* /forum/post/14622950
> 
> 
> I like your end tables.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They look like ironing boards?



Yeah, they look nice, don't they.










I'm a single dad and me and my daughter usually eat dinner in our media room. They're actually TV trays.


There's not much of a woman's touch around my place, but that can be a good thing. I don't have to worry about wife approval factor.


----------



## aBlueSky

5 Blue Sky SAT 6.5s (bi-amplified / fully active)

2 Blue Sky SUB 12s

(link in my signature to pics)


----------



## dphinsx2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CadmanDigital4U* /forum/post/14620655
> 
> 
> $22,000 in sub woofers? Hardly. MSRP is for losers.



Where did you buy these speakers at?


----------



## CadmanDigital4U




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dphinsx2* /forum/post/14627791
> 
> 
> Where did you buy these speakers at?



I bought all my gear at one time from a local installer.


----------



## Justins123

Old school NHT 7.1:


NHT 3.3 - L/R

NHT AC-2 - C

NHT HDP-2 - LS/RS

NHT 1.5 - LB/RB

HSU 1220 - Sub


----------



## scape




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CadmanDigital4U* /forum/post/14621906
> 
> 
> Here's a picture of the front of my H.T.:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a rear view:



nice ironing board, i mean coffee table...lol


----------



## CadmanDigital4U




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scape* /forum/post/14628859
> 
> 
> nice ironing board, i mean coffee table...lol



Twin Gotham's a denon AVR-5308. the Cinenova Grande Seven, the Klipsch and 10,000 watts continuous - 16,000 watts of peak power....go ahead, laugh.....


I'm happy as can be.


----------



## cavchameleon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CadmanDigital4U* /forum/post/14628906
> 
> 
> Twin Gotham's a denon AVR-5308. the Cinenova Grande Seven, the Klipsch and 10,000 watts continuous - 16,000 watts of peak power....go ahead, laugh.....
> 
> 
> I'm happy as can be.



CadmanDigital4U,


Nice equipment! I'm sure it can move your house's foundation. Enjoy being a dad, it's great (I sure enjoy it)!


BTW, what type of designer are you (saw profile)?


Happy Listening,

Ray


----------



## CadmanDigital4U




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cavchameleon* /forum/post/14631641
> 
> 
> CadmanDigital4U,
> 
> 
> Nice equipment! I'm sure it can move your house's foundation. Enjoy being a dad, it's great (I sure enjoy it)!
> 
> 
> BTW, what type of designer are you (saw profile)?
> 
> 
> Happy Listening,
> 
> Ray



I design cladding systems for high rise buildings, also known as curtain wall, the all glass and aluminum or stone facade of buildings. I work for a major architectural aluminum manufacturer of windows,curtain walls, storefronts, and entrances.


Thanks for the interest and kind words.


----------



## scape




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CadmanDigital4U* /forum/post/14628906
> 
> 
> Twin Gotham's a denon AVR-5308. the Cinenova Grande Seven, the Klipsch and 10,000 watts continuous - 16,000 watts of peak power....go ahead, laugh.....
> 
> 
> I'm happy as can be.



i know i'm just jealous in reality :\\

that must sound crazy though for the room size


----------



## Constkng

Polk RTi8__Front

Polk CSi5__Center

Polk Rti4__Surround

Polk CSi3__Rear(2)

Polk PSW505_Sub

Onkyo TX SR606_AVR

Sirius SC-H1R

Samsung LN52A750_TV

Sony PS3_BluRay

Sony_ CD Player


----------



## chrishoyt

Pioneer VSX-01TXH

Infinity Primus P362's (Fronts) x2

Infinity Primus PC350 (Center)

Infinity Primus P142's (Rears) x2

Klipsch Sub-10


Not much but it works great with my Apartment...I will edit and post pictures down the road!


----------



## ocZZZZ

Paradigm Monitor 7 V.2's

Paradigm CC-350

Cheap HK Rears

Mirage Sub


----------



## xwing1

PSB Synchrony 1 Front x 2

PSB Synchrony 1 Center

PSB Synchrony S Mid Surround x 2

PSB Synchrony 1 B Rear x 2

Velodyne ULD-18II Subwoofer

Blue Jean Cable/Belden 5000 10 gauge speaker wires and BJC/Belden Series1 Bonded-Pair HDMI/interconnect wiring


73" Mitsubishi WD-73833 DLP HDTV, calibrated by Craig Rounds/CIR Engineering

Onkyo TX-NR905 Receiver, set up in HDMI 7.1 configuration

Sony Playstation 3 BluRay Player

Pioneer CLD-3090 CD/Laserdisc player (well, I still use the old girl for playing CD's)









DirecTV satellite

Time Warner Cable (likely getting rid of this)


----------



## Denophile

reading room system: Harman-Kardon 3480 stereo receiver, mirage omd-5 speakers, polk sub, denon dvd-1920 universal player


Theater system: focal 1027be mains, 1007be surrounds, cc1000be, focal chorus 806v back surrounds, velodyne splr-1200 sub through a parasound C! pre-pro, denon dvd 5910 universal player, marantz TT15S1 turntable with clearaudio virtuoso and grado statement platinum cartridges, bellari vp-129 tube phono preamp, panasonic dmp-bd10ak Blu ray and samsung bd-up5000 hddvd/blurauy player, sunfire cinemagrand 405X5 amp, carver cm-1090 integrated (powering back surrounds), sudioquest king cobra, kimber hero, and kimber silver streak interconnects and kimber 8tc speaker cables to front/center with monster cable for surrounds, belkin pureav power conditioner, carver tx-12 tuner, sony ES CD-R, toshiba 57H83 "the cow" rptv, Samsung 40"1080p LCD.


----------



## donaldsonjune

Paradigm Ref. Studio 100 v2 (family room)


B&W P2 (bedroom)


----------



## dynamos

Denon AVR 1909

Sony PS3

Toshiba HD-DVD

DefTech ProCinema 1000--Center

DefTech Pro Cinema 800s--Front and Surround

JBL Sub Woofer

Mitsubishi 57" DLP


----------



## jimmyeatmud

2x Klipsch RB-51s (LandR) Bookshelf Loud Speakers

1 Polk PSW10 Subwoofer

Onkyo TX-SR606 Receiver


First home theater, bought it 1 week ago and love it!


----------



## Interestedparty

I have a Elite VSX-90TXV


wife wants low profile on the home theater, so i am looking at


kef 3005s


or


hsu vt-12 with sub


i can get them both for about the same price, any thoughts?


many thanks


----------



## xtrmspl

Fronts - B&W 803D's

Center - B&W HTM2D

Surr - B&W DS3

Sub - B&W ASW825


----------



## dekatronic

Fronts: Polk M50

Rears: Polk M40

Center: Polk CS10

Sub: Polk PSW10


----------



## hdg360

Plasma Panasonic TH42-75u

avr: Denon 3808

Gaming/ Blu-Ray: PS3..80gig


fronts: Def Tech BP7004

center: Def Tech CLR2000

rears: Def Tech BPX1.2's ( next month will be BPX2's)


First real set -up and the more I get it figured out the more I love it.


----------



## B_S

*Living Room:*


TV: Panasonic TH-50PZ85U


Receiver: Integra DTR 6.3


DVD: Integra DPS 9.1


Xbox 360

PS3

Wii


Comcast HD DVR


Speakers:

Fronts: Cambridge Soundworks Towers

Center: Cambridge Soundworks Center Channel II

Surrounds: Cambridge Soundworks Surround 5.1s

Surround Back: Fosgate Audionics FA52

Subs: Onix Rocket UFW-10s (Stacked)



















*Bedroom:*


TV: Panasonic TH-50PX60U


Receiver: Pioneer VSX515


DVD: Yamaha DV-S5750


Comcast HD DVR


Speakers:

Fronts: Fosgate Audionics FA52s

Center: Fosgate Audionics FA62

Surrounds: Fosgate Audionics FA61s

Sub: Monitor Audio ASW100


----------



## Blue44deuce

It isn't much (especially after seeing some of the systems on here). But I have:


Klipsch RS-35 center

Klipsch F-3 L&R front

Klipsch S-3 L&R surround

Klipsch SUB-12 sub


Was able to purchase @ 60% off while I worked @ Best Buy. Personally, I think they sound great (especially for the price).


----------



## Shadow Hunter

TV: Panasonic TH-50PX80U


Receiver: Onkyo 805


DVD: PS3


Speakers:

Fronts: Onix Rocket RS760's

Center: Onix Rocket RSC200 Bigfoot

Surrounds: Canton LE 102 (Ick, need to replace)

Subs: 12" Velodyne


----------



## wilesone

Ascend acoustics 340se lcr

Ascend acoustics cbm170se surrounds (5.1)

Epik valor sub


----------



## AvGrog

JVC 37 LX688 LCD

Onkyo 705

Samsung BD-P1400

Toshiba A35 Both bit streaming HD sound.

JBL SCS S500.5 with JBL L810 rear surround added to build a 7.1 system.


Don't laugh its all paid for. My theater/living room is 11x15 so don't need large system and don't have room for it.


My next move is to upgrade the speakers I'm looking at Definitive Mythos, B&W FPM4 or 5, and Monitor Audio Radius R225. My TV is mounted flat on wall and there is only 7.5 inches from front of screen to wall so deep speakers mounted next to it would not work. There is no room for towers. I have already gone to Theater stores to hear all the above speaker and am leaning toward the Monitor Audio as I like music also and these sounded a little better for music. I will also be upgrading my sub not sure on that, will wait till new speakers our paid for. The JBL sub that came with the above JBL system doesn't sound to bad and is a 10 inch. I'm retired and only watch about two movies a week and a few tv shows. I spend very little time watching tv.


I hate 30 min shows that last one hour.


----------



## Howie_345

Hello everyone. This is my equipment.


Yamaha HTR-6160 receiver

Energy RC-50 fronts

Energy RC-30 rears

Energy RC-LCR centre

Energy ESW-V8 sub

Energy C-200 bookshelves (not used at present)


----------



## B_S

Updated my previous post with some pics.


----------



## Denon_Kid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *B_S* /forum/post/14748602
> 
> *Living Room:*
> 
> 
> TV: Panasonic TH-50PZ85U



i'd fire gramatica at this point.


----------



## Natoma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Natoma* /forum/post/14217907
> 
> 
> Front L/R: Definitive Mythos One
> 
> Center: Definitive Mythos Three
> 
> Surround L/R: Definitive Mythos Five
> 
> 
> Subwoofer: JL Audio Fathom F112g
> 
> 
> Receiver: Onkyo TX-NR905
> 
> 
> Display: Pioneer KURO Elite 60" Plasma
> 
> 
> Bluray Player: Sony PS3 40GB
> 
> 
> Media Players: 2 160GB Apple TVs
> 
> 
> Wiring: 12-gauge
> 
> 
> Room size: 23x16x10.5 (LxWxH)
> 
> 
> The system totally purrs. It cost me a pretty penny when I put it together a couple of months ago, but I'm so damn glad I did it. Everything sounds beautiful.



Just wanted to put photos up of my setup. It's a bit dark and was taken with a friend's camera. Hoping to post more pics when I get one of my own.


The rug is 8' wide and 10' long. 2' or so goes under the couch.


Oh, and I got a Wii since that post was made a few months ago. You'll probably notice it on the right.


----------



## spawnofwar1600

center: canton plus AV 700.2


surround:canton plus x.2


surround back:canton plus x.2


sub:canton AS 80 sc


fronts: kef 1q3s


receiver :marantz 4003


----------



## Flt Simulation

2 Channel music system

*'Mission' M66i floorstanding:*











________________________________________


*'Mission' M60i bookshelf:*


----------



## mrdenn1s

jamo C606


----------



## gunbunnysoulja

Paradigm Monitor 7 v6

Paradigm CC-190 v5

Paradigm ADP-190 v5

Paradigm Atom Monitor v5

(2) Tempest-X 24" cubes


----------



## jaball77

I splurged and upgraded to Paradigm stuff when I moved into my new house and I couldn't be happier with it. The room is about 14'w x 13'd.


Paradigm Monitor 9 v.5

Paradigm CC290 center

Paradigm ADP190 dipole surrounds (mounted on wall behind couch)

Velodyne CHT12 sub (hey, it does the job!)

Marantz SR5003 receiver

PS3/360/Wii/TivoHD/etc...

High tech super duper custom Wal-Mart/Home Depot back light (Best $15 I spent on my setup!)


Yes, the wires are a mess. I'm working on it! And yes I know I need a bigger TV.


----------



## sofer

Speakers: Legacy Whispers - main, Legacy Marquis - cc, Legacy Focus - surrounds, Legacy LfXtreme - sub.


Electronics: Lexicon pre-pro, Levinson amp, Proceed amp.


Sources: Lexicon universal player, Sony PS3, Sony S550 Blu-ray (coming), Toshiba HD-DVD.


Sony Qualia SXRD


Harmony remote


----------



## tdyrkacz

Main Axiom w22s

Center Axiom w150

sub axiom ep350 v3

surrounds axiom qs8s


----------



## love2succeed

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


I can spend up from $3000 to $6500 (prefer the lower end of course)

So far in my research I found:
*Dali Helicon 800* $6500 (pair)
*Klipsch Reference Series RF-83* $2498 each
*Anthony Gallo Acoustics Nucleus Reference 3.1* $2,995 (pair)
*Legacy Audio Classic HD* $3990 to $4400 (pair)
*Earthquake Platine Noiree 7.1* $2697 (pair)
*Martin Logan Vintage* $4995 (pair)


I do not know much about speakers - all I know is I want a really nice sound. I want a powerful speaker system. I have 18ft ceilings. Large home. I walk around alot so the sound needs to be spread out. I like base - I assume I need a subwoofer. My receiver is the Elite Pioneer SC-07. I will play music (mostly jazz, christian, R&B) and use it for my theatre room that has a TV Pioneer Elite 141. I am deferring to you experts out there. Can someone please help me? Do you know which of these speakers are the better quality ones for my situation. Are the speakers listed above good speakers? are there any gotchas? Any speakers you recommend? Do you know anything about the customer service or reputation of the manufacturer? Best places to buy speakers? I've looked on the internet and I keep coming up with old information (back in 2006, etc). Do recommend any additional accessories for my system - i.e. subwoofers.


----------



## HD-

Main Setup:


B&W 602 S3 Fronts

B&W LCR60 S3 Center

ASW650 Subwoofer

Bose 100 surrounds


Second setup:

Athena LS-500B Fronts


----------



## Bigred7078

MY setup is currently in the works, but i figured i would post some pics anyway.


-Vienna Acoustic Mozart Grands (rosewood)

-Vienna Acoustic Maestro center channel (rosewood) coming soon...

-Vienna Acoustic Haydn's (rosewood) coming soon for surround duty...

-Currently useing dual insignia bookshelves run in parallel on their sides as my cc hahah i know pathetic but does the job for now.

-Klipsch RW-12d sub


-Emotiva XPA-3 (3-channel amp)

-Emotiva RPA-2 (2-channel amp)

-Emotiva DMC-1 (processor)

-Altona speaker wire


-46" Samsung A550

-80gb PS3

-HD-A2

-Harmony 880


----------



## sunburnwilly

Hello , long time lurker , first time poster










Mains - '76 walnut oil Klipsch Belles

TV stand/center - '78 walnut oil Klipsch Belle

Rear surrounds - '85 walnut laquer Klipsch Belles

Sub - Piano black Velodyne DD18


Front 3 have new DeanG Super AA networks , rear 2 have reworked '76 AA networks



Hello to all . I figured this would be a good place to start my posting history .


----------



## jcrowe312

B&W FCM8 THX center, Mirage M3si L&R, Triad in wall silver, 2x M&K V125 THX Pushed with Proceed 5 Channel amp 5


----------



## kreativeimages




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gunbunnysoulja* /forum/post/14865273
> 
> 
> Paradigm Monitor 7 v6
> 
> Paradigm CC-190 v5
> 
> Paradigm ADP-190 v5
> 
> Paradigm Atom Monitor v5
> 
> (2) Tempest-X 24" cubes



Holy Scheisse! Your setup looks sick! Thumbs up!!!!


----------



## Steve Crowley

Greetings


78 Klipsch LaScalas (3)

79 Klipsch Heresy (4)

Home built Horn Sub 18"

Onkyo TX-797 for HT

Grommes tube amp for 2 channel

Thorens TD-145 TT

Dokorder Reel to Reel


Prefer 2 channel over surround

and vinyl to CD's

just my preference


----------



## gunbunnysoulja




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kreativeimages* /forum/post/14908205
> 
> 
> Holy Scheisse! Your setup looks sick! Thumbs up!!!!



Thanks!


----------



## MrEastSide

Nothing fancy, just a couple Monitor 60s and a CS2 center channel. Sounds very nice at the price though! I used to have satellite speakers, I can't believe how much sound you miss out on when you're not running floor speakers.


----------



## gunbunnysoulja

Homer Simpson, FTMFW!


----------



## 3db

PSB ImageT45 Left and Right Mains

PSB Image8C center channel

PSB Image1B Surround sound

PSB Subsonic 5 Subwoofer


----------



## Le Patron

B&W Nautilus 802's Left and Right

B&W Nautilus HTM-1 Center

B&W Nautilus 805's Side Left and Right

B&W Nautilus 805's Back Left and Right

REL Stentor III

Pass Labs 350.5

Pass Labs X-5

Kuro Pro 151


----------



## wm_mongoose

Swan F2.2F Right and Left

Swan F2.2C Center

Swan F2.2R Rears

HK AVR-254

PS3

APC H15 power conditioner

HD Tivo

Samsung LCD


----------



## jaball77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrEastSide* /forum/post/14914169



Man, that looks so nice and clean! Will you come to my house and hide my wires for me? lol.


----------



## cctvtech

Magnepan 1.6QR's front and MMG's rear. Later on will get a Maggie center.


----------



## MrEastSide




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jaball77* /forum/post/14935282
> 
> 
> Man, that looks so nice and clean! Will you come to my house and hide my wires for me? lol.



It does look pretty nice doesn't it? However, you should see behind the stand.


----------



## rutlian

Polk audio rm7500 5.1

polk audio r50 - main


----------



## Cybergeek1957

Bose AM7's and 2 Bose bookshelf 201's I think. All are being replaced as they are 12 years old and outdated! I'm shopping but undecided!

Tom


----------



## spectrumbx

Speakers:

Front: 2x Polk RTi10

Center: 1x Polk CSi A6

Rear: 2x Polk RTi8

Back: 2x Polk R50

Back-2: 1x Polk CSi3

Sub: 2x Klipsch RW-10D

Receiver: Yamaha RX-V663BL
Amp: NHT Power 2 (200 w/ch x2)

***Gallery (more pics)***


----------



## truffleshuffle83

living room










monitor audio

rs6

rsfx

rslcr

rsw12


all in walnut. the lighting makes the center look like its rosewood, but its not


basement theater

definitive technology




















bp 7002's for mains

2002 for center

bpa's for the sides

uiw65's for the rears


this year im probably buying the new outdoor definitive speakers for the patio, a set of rs1's to match my living room (using it in my room and being able to use them in a full 7.1 configuration in my next house ) martin logan vantages for a listening room


----------



## gunbunnysoulja




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *truffleshuffle83* /forum/post/14946765
> 
> 
> see sig for pics
> 
> 
> living room
> 
> 
> monitor audio
> 
> rs6
> 
> rsfx
> 
> rslcr
> 
> rsw12
> 
> 
> 
> basement theater
> 
> definitive technology
> 
> 
> bp 7002's for mains
> 
> 2002 for center
> 
> bpa's for the sides
> 
> uiw65's for the rears
> 
> 
> this year im probably buying the new outdoor definitive speakers for the patio, a set of rs1's to match my living room (using it in my room and being able to use them in a full 7.1 configuration in my next house ) martin logan vantages for a listening room




I love the pics. Great job.


----------



## MKtheater

I am now running a real cinema with JBL's


----------



## Bygracealone

Fronts- Energy C-100's

Center- Energy C-C100

Side Surround- Athena WS-15's

Back Surround- Athena WS-15's

SubWoofer- Energy S10.3


----------



## CdAddict

Just received my new towers and center.


Fronts - Paradigm Monitor 11

Center - Paradigm CC-390


Just have 4 onkyo speakers from an htib for surrounds. Hope to upgrade next year.


----------



## mcjasonb

Infinity Alpha 50 mains, Infinity Alpha center, Harmon Kardon HKB6 bookshelves as surrounds.
























































and the sub, (since its also in some of the pictures) is a diy sealed sub. O-audio 500 watt bash plate amp, and a Shiva-x in 3.32 cubic foot.


----------



## lvisneau

Front- polk rti6

center-polk lsic

side surrounds-boston acoustic inwalls

rear surrounds-polk fxi5

subs- diy 15" sono w/ crown ce2000, hsu 3mk3, svs 25-31 pci

8 aura bass shakers


----------



## juanchibiris




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spectrumbx* /forum/post/14945033
> 
> Speakers:
> 
> Front: 2x Polk RTi10
> 
> Center: 1x Polk CSi A6
> 
> Rear: 2x Polk RTi8
> 
> Back: 2x Polk R50
> 
> Back-2: 1x Polk CSi3
> 
> Sub: 2x Klipsch RW-10D
> 
> Receiver: Yamaha RX-V663BL
> Amp: NHT Power 2 (200 w/ch x2)



The receiver does not overheat for put that speaker over them?


----------



## spectrumbx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *juanchibiris* /forum/post/14996472
> 
> 
> The receiver does not overheat for put that speaker over them?



There are 4 little black rubber things in between the receiver and the center speaker.

So, the center sits at least 5mm above the receiver.

The receiver barely gets warm even after watching movies, and the amp (at the bottom) barely gets lukewarm.


----------



## truffleshuffle83

that's surprising. normally receivers need the most breathing room out of all the components ive dealt with. Do you not have any room for an equipment rack? I just have never seen anyone stack components like that and then throw a speaker on top


----------



## debussyj

I have three rooms with four different systems.

Family Room: Strictly surround. Polk LSI 15, Polk LSIC, Polk LSIFX, Earthquake Mark 4 Subwoofer.

Living Room: Classic 2 channel system: Acoustat 2+2 Stats (My favorite speakers hands down). I've also added a Pio plasma to this room and a conservative system comprised of the new Polk Surroundbar 50 with Earthquake Mark V subwoofer.

Bedroom: 2 channel system, just for giggles, comprised of vintage Marantz receiver with a pair of Polk RT5 bookshelf speakers!

My theory is that one can never have enough listening opportunities!


----------



## dgs1

Fronts - Polk RTi6

Centre - Polk CSi3

Rears - Polk FXi3

Sub - Velodyne DPS 12


----------



## CadmanDigital4U




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CadmanDigital4U* /forum/post/14621906
> 
> 
> Here's a picture of the front of my H.T.:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a rear view:



I posted a couple of youtube videos if anyone is interested:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q5tdPhaNAUY 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_pnaf337YU0


----------



## Dale from eme




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ssabripo* /forum/post/6545098
> 
> 
> There have been so many requests for people to try to see what other AVSers have, and many who would like to audition speakers, that I started a frappr group for AVS speaker owners....
> 
> 
> so please, join and post your setup, so that others can see and maybe one day audition and share experiences in your area:
> 
> http://www.frappr.com/avsers
> 
> *IMPORTANT NOTE:* This is *NOT* to turn into any debates or brand promoting or flaming wars, or it will be closed ASAP.
> 
> 
> This is merely to provide a useful tool for folks to be able to see where others are in case they would like to audition something before buying or to share experiences and/or thoughts



Klipsch RB5 front

Klipsch KG 1.2 center

Klipsch KW10 sub

Klipsch quintet rear


I also am reviewing these and other speakers on my website (not-commercial)

electronicsme


----------



## coytee

I just tried to add myself to the frappermap. Not sure I did it right as my picture didn't show up.


----------



## Knucklehead90

****

(changes made)(again)


Currently my HT 5.1 is driven by a HK AVR247 as a pre/pro into an Emotiva UPA-7 - 7 channel amp, and into a pair of IL40 fronts, IL30 rears, JBL S Center and an Infinity PS212 @ 400 watts.


I like it !!


My 2 channel music setup is in the bedroom, another HK, the 3480 driving 2 JBL E50s and a JBL E150P sub, 150 watts.


NOTE: Subject to change - I like to fiddle with the equipment.


----------



## Zen Audio

Well seems to be a lot of Polkies chiming in here as of late. I have an old school "bunch o" Polks that rotate in and out of the set-up depending a lot on where I live and what fits. I just moved back to Seattle, and in Seattle there is always a fireplace, so there is always wall space issues, so the big boys are in the closet again.

:-(

On the bright side when the big boys go in the closet, so does my big amp, and that is better for the electric bill, at least until I get a tube amp up and running again 


Current set-up

Front - Polk Monitor 5

Rear - Polk Monitor 5jr

Center - Polk csi40

Sub - Polk PSW-450


In the closet (so to speak)


Polk SDA-1C

Polk SDA-1A

Polk Monitor 10B

Polk LSI-9's


----------



## jim9251

I replaced my small bookshelf speakers with Yamaha NS-777 front towers, NS-333 rear surrounds and an NS-444 center. These have a high gloss black piano finish and look great. They sound amazing too and I've listened to several of the out of my price range Polk, Klipsch, etc. TO ME these sounded the best. I also have a Yamaha YST-SW315 subwoofer all connected to a Yamaha HTR-5935.





















What an amazing change this has been.


----------



## sam1460

I have a kenwood HTIB 600 watt system that I am currently upgrading. Just

recently purchase from tweeter some martin logan vignette's to replace the

center, left and right fronts.







I will add pics later


----------



## Felton007

Home Theater...make that townhouse living room 16 L x 13 W x 8 H



AV Receiver Denon AVR-688 Circuit City open box

Fronts Def Tech SM350's Best Buy Showroom demo's

Center Def Tech SM350 Best Buy Showroom demo's

Sub Def Tech Supercube III Best Buy Showroom demo's

Side Surrounds Energy RVSS "Pre Owned" $100.00









( ISO Def Tech BP2X's )

Rear Surrounds Def Tech BPX1.2's Best Buy Showroom demo's



Tryin' to put it together on the cheap


----------



## JB in Big D

I just joined the forum. I live a few miles south of Dallas Texas and have been fooling with audio/video for the better part of 15 years - albeit on a budget. I am currently running a set of Infinity TSS 1100 5.1 speakers driven by a Harmon Kardon AVR-245 receiver. TV is the Sony KLD46V4100 with Sony BDP-S350 Blu Ray player.


I find the system to be quite adequate except the audio is a bit weak in the mid range. I was thinking about pulling the front left and right speakers and replacing them with a set of floor standing speakers like the Polk R50's. What say the forum?


----------



## hrdluck13

Hi Guys,

Just bought my first (non-HTIB) speakers. I picked up some Energy Take classic's and an Energy 10 inch sub. Not sure about which receiver I will buy to run them but I will figure it out in the next week or so.


----------



## pcreel

Outlaw 950 pre

Outlaw 770 amp - 7x200

OPPO 983H dvd

Velodyne SMS-1

Rocket 750 sigs x 4 (fronts and surrounds)

Rocket 200 (center)

Rocket 300 x 2 (side surrounds)

Rocket MFW-15 x 2 (subs)

Rocket UFW-10 x 2 (subs)


----------



## bluefirestarter

This is my current and first real HT setup. Was pretty excited about getting everything up and running. I love it, think I made some good choices and stayed within my budget


Yamaha HTR -6180

Playstation 3 - 80 gig (Blu-ray and streaming)

Xbox 360 and Wii (Gaming)

Infinity Beta 50's fronts

Infinity C360 - Center

Infinity Beta 20's (4 of them) for my rears

and a Infinity SW-12


----------



## Naxray

Speakers:


Tannoy Saturn S8 mains

Tannoy Saturn S6lcr center

Boston Acoustics PV800 sub

Boston Acoustics CR6 surrounds


Using a Marantz SR5003 avr.


Here's a pic from the Panasonic plasma thread:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...&postcount=435 


Sub is behind the chair on the right with the plant on top.


----------



## jan8borest

I had a pair of Monsoon's given to me after the company went out of business. I know they're not a major brand anymore, but I like them.


----------



## ratm

Jamo Center 100

Jamo 65 front speakers

Velodyne Sub (close to 15 years old and still hits like a champ)


----------



## captiankirk28

Hi this is my first post and i was glade to see a SVS thread, just wanted to share my system, i will post some pics tomorrow.


My system is


Reciver is a Pioneer VSX94TXH ELITE

Front speakers -SVS MTS-01

Center -SVS MCS-01

Rear -SVS MBS-01

SUB - SVS PB12NSD/2

SACD - Pioneer DV48-AV

Blu-Ray Samsung BD-1400

TV - Sharp Aquos 52in LCD

Remote - Logitech Harmoney 1000


----------



## lucv13

My HT set up


61" Samsung HL-T6189S

Marantz SR4002

2 -Paradigm Reference Studio 60 mains

1 -Paradigm Reference Studio CC center

2 -Paradigm ADP 350 rear -2 Monitor Atoms surr rear

1 -Energy S10.3 subwoofer

PS3 20gb - HTPC C2D E-6600


----------



## jgiddyup

Monitor Audio


RS6 main

RSLCR center

RSFX surrounds


Definitive Technology Powerfield 1500TL sub


----------



## toddjakob

Hello to All,


This is my first post at AVSFORUM. I am slowly replacing my antiquated audio/video system and wanted to post my new set-up with hopes I will get some thoughts/feelings from other users regarding the performance of these components. They will mostly be used for home theatre in a large, open room with 11 foot ceilings, though will also be used for some music. Please do share what you think. I am still under the 30 day "no questions asked" return policy from Crutchfield. Thanks.



Home Theater:


Onkyo TX SR806 Receiver (Just ordered this. This receiver has received some bad reviews, I realize, but I got it new for $600 so thought it might be worth at least that. It is replacing a very old Kenwood VR-2080 which I really enjoyed).


Mirage Omnisat 2FS (Front Speakers). These were on sale at Crutchfield for $279 a piece which I felt was a good deal. All the reviews I read were pretty positive on these.


Mirage Omnisat 2CC (Center Channel)


Infinity IL100s Subwoofer. I had previously experienced some sound degredation (continuous buzzing and jarbled bass sound) with this using the previous receiver and I hope the new receiver will somehow fix it. If you have any thoughts I am all ears.


I do not have the rear speakers bought yet but will likely go with the Mirage's to keep things consistent (unless they end up sounding bad in such a large, open room).


TV is a couple year old Sony 40" LCD...a bit small for the large room but it works until I can eventually get something larger in a year or so.


Thanks again for taking the time to read this and offer me your thoughts/suggestions/critiques.


Respectfully,


Todd


----------



## KevinH

Rebuilding:


M&K S150s sold for JTR Triple 8s

keeping M&K SS200 tripoles and Surround550 monopoles

SVS subs sold(twin 16-46 and PB12 Ultra/2)..haven't decided replacement yet..probably something Danley.

EAD 8800 pre/pro

need a Blu player still

need proj. and screen

Bryston 4B-ST for L&R

will buy Wyred 4 Sound 3x250 and 2x125 5 channel amp for center and surrounds

will buy Face audio amp for sub(s)


----------



## MKtheater

KevinH,

Are you familiar with the JTR's? They should be a great upgrade from your M&K's. I thought the JTR's were better than the M&K S-5000's which I thought were M&K's best theater speaker. Let me know what you think.


----------



## KevinH

MK, not familiar in the sense you are, but I followed the other JTR threads, spoke to Jeff on a few occasions and decided to give them a shot. They are being built right now and I'm not sure when I'll get them hooked up. My HT was dismantled as I remodeled my house which is now on the market, so I thought I would go a different direction. I'll probably be building a house with a dedicated room, larger than what I have now so the JTRs should be great. I'll probably look to something Danley for subs too....start my venture in to some pro audio gear







I'm keeping some electronics and my M&K surrounds but most everything else will be new.


----------



## alfredson1234

I have the RF-83's for my fronts, RC-64 Center, RS-62 Rears, And two subs the RT-12d for my front corner sub and a RSW10(not D) set up behind the couch for just some rumble feel while sitting. My Question is this, i power this all with the pioneer elite VSX-92TXH at 130Watts per channel this is quite loud and clear but im considering using this as a pre-amp and aquiring an Aragon amp. Would anyone suggest this? Personally I would like to know if this would blow these speakers. I usually don't raise the volume past -15. Does anyone feel i could press these speakers further with just the elite reciever or is it safe to crank up the volume some more? I only use this system with movies primarily blu-ray thanks.


----------



## spartacus_33

I'm running:

Receiver: ONKYO TX-SR706B

Front: Definitive Technology BP 10s

Rear: Rock Solid by B&W

Center: Definitive Technology C1 Jr.

Sub: 15" Velodyne F-1200 B

*NOTE:*

Looking for a replacement for the center channel that is less than 7" in height, due to clearance reasons.... any suggestions?


----------



## f1nels

Mains- Axiom M60v2's

Center-Axiom VP150

Sides -Paradigm ADP 350's

Rears- Paradigm Mini Monitor's

Sub - Paradigm PW2200.


Powered by Emotiva LPA-1 and sounds fantastic.


Nels


----------



## bzaggie

mains: boston vr2's

center: boston vrc

rears: boston bookshelf's

sub: veleodyne minivee 10

receiver: denon 988

display: pioneer 6020


this is my "budget system" that i have started since im in college, looking to upgrade soon tho


----------



## beavens

mains: revel F12s

center: revel C12

receiver denon 2809

displayer: samsung a950


i plan on eventually building up to a 5.1 or 7.1 system.


----------



## Gatlinburger

mains: Martin Logan Clarity

center: Martin Logan Motif

sides: Polk FXiA6

rears: Mirage Omnisat

subs: matching AV123 MFW15's


receiver as preamp: Pioneer Elite VSX-03TXH

power amp: NAD T973


tv: Mitsubishi Diamond WS-73835


Very happy with everything listed above ...


----------



## CadmanDigital4U




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alfredson1234* /forum/post/15203926
> 
> 
> I have the RF-83's for my fronts, RC-64 Center, RS-62 Rears, And two subs the RT-12d for my front corner sub and a RSW10(not D) set up behind the couch for just some rumble feel while sitting. My Question is this, i power this all with the pioneer elite VSX-92TXH at 130Watts per channel this is quite loud and clear but im considering using this as a pre-amp and acquiring an Aragon amp. Would anyone suggest this? Personally I would like to know if this would blow these speakers. I usually don't raise the volume past -15. Does anyone feel i could press these speakers further with just the elite receiver or is it safe to crank up the volume some more? I only use this system with movies primarily blu-ray thanks.



I'm running the exact speaker setup as you, except for the subs, only I'm running a 9.2 surround system with 4 more RF-83 speakers.


I'm using an Earthquake Sound Cinenova Grande Seven 7 channel amp that outputs 328 watts all channels driven simultaneously into 8 ohms.


Also, I have a Denon AVR-5308CI receiver rated at 150 wpc. I bi-amp the 5 main speakers with the amp and the receiver and power the RS-62 with the 2 left over channels of the Denon. I power the 2 rear RF-83 with the 2 left over channels of the Cinemova 7.


The bi-amped speakers use the Denon for the tweeters and the Cinemova 7 for the woofers.


I use two J L Audio Gotham subs with this setup.


So, that's 478 watts going to each of the 4 RF-83's, 478 watts going to 1 RC-64, 150 watts going to each of the 2 RS-62's, and 328 watts going to each of the 2 rear surround RF-83's. The 2 subs have 3,800 watts each.


That's over 10,000 watts of continuous power, or up to over 16,000 watts of peak power!


I use Audyssey Eq to level everything out. This works and sounds fantastic. I can run the Klipsch at full power for hours at a time with no fear of damaging the speakers.


Check my profile for more info about my system configuration.


Here is a youtube video of my system in action:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q5tdPhaNAUY


----------



## In2Photos

I have a bunch of old stuff!







I have had my speakers since I worked at Best Buy in high school and my electronics since I worked at Tweeter in college. But with less than $2k in the whole setup I am happy.










Receiver - Denon AVR-3802

DVD - Denon DVD-2200

CD - Denon DCM-380


Fronts - Eosone RSF-600

Center - Def Tech C1 Pro (looking for an Eosone RSC-300 to replace for matching front stage)

Rears - Eosone RSA-100 (satelites from RSS-702 sub/sat package)

Sub - Eosone RSP-100 (sub from RSS-702 package)


----------



## tylerlovely2006

my system set up consists of 6.2 channel surround system with 1020 watts of power


pioneer- vsx-516 7.1 put in 6.1 mode rated at 100watts per channel

front speakers- yamaha ns-6390

center speaker- yamaha ns-ap4400

rear speakers- yamaha ns-ap4400s

sub woofers 1. element electronics 12 inch 2.yamaha yst-sw215

direct hd receiver

xbox 360

ps2


the system pounds and im only 19 with over 1000 watts of power in my bed room


----------



## dtloken

Onkyo TX-SR504

Paradigm Atom Monitors


Used for music, tv and movies. I am looking at a budget sub, perhaps the HSU STF1 or one of the Hsu designed Dayton subs from partsexpress (Anyone have one)? Even without a sub though the Atoms are fantastic in the bass department considering their size.


----------



## mconno

Family Room.....


Mains Boston Acoustic 100 w passive DIY 10' sub (Vel driver)

Main sub Velodyne 12"

center Yamaha 4x2 with powered DIY 10' sub

side and back...6" co ax in walls


Study

Lifestyle 48

....it was a gift and has outstanding performance for the price and worth every penny I paid for it !


----------



## invisiblekid

Monitor Audio RS6 AV 5.1 package, an awesome they are too. Just love these, great sub also


----------------


----------



## Doogsy

Fronts : Wharfedale diamond 8.3

Center : Mission m7 center

L&R surr : Mission m71


Fed via Marantz SR 5300 AVR


----------



## Hksvr4

Yamaha 663 receiver

Klispch floorstanding F2's

Bose Center VSC-10

4 BIC surrounds

Sony 10inch sub

PS3

Xbox360

Sammy 40 lcd


Kind of a noob at HT. This site help alot though. Pretty happy with everything for now.


----------



## hagels316

New 5.1 setup (12/5/08):


R/L: Polk RTi A9 (new)

Center: Polk CSiA4 (new)

Surr: Polk FXiA4 (new)

Sub: Polk PSW250 (old)

Sub2: Optimus 12 (old)


AVR: Onkyo TX-NR906 (new)

Onkyo TX-8511 (sub amp)


----------



## johnmeld

Paradigm


Studio 40 Front

Studio cc-590 Center

Studio ADP-590 Surround

Studio Servo 15 Sub.


----------



## FNDelta

Video: Epson Home Cinema 400 w/100 inch screen

Receiver: Pioneer VSX-1018AH

Front: Paradigm Monitor 9 v5

Center: Paradigm CC-290 v5

Rear Surrounds: Mini Monitor v5

Subwoofer: Paradigm PW-2200 v2


tbd: Side Surrounds


----------



## Philster01

Onkyo TX-Sr806 Receiver

Boston Acoustic fronts- VR940

Boston Acoustic center- VR910

Rear Surrounds old Infinity Sterling bookshelf speakers







(***replacement suggestions welcomed)****

Boston Acoustic sub XB6

Panasonic Blue Ray player DMP-BD30

Panasonic Projector PTAE2000U

106" fixed screen


Any suggestions on speakers are welcomed!


----------



## sting17

Mains - Atlantic Technology 2200 L/R

Center - Atlantic Technology 2200 C

Rears - Atlantic Technology 920s

Sub - Velodyne SPLII 1000 *Very Nice*

Transducers (2) - I-Beams *Cool but the wife hates them.*


I am an old ADS fan and have yet to find anything to match the sound of the L-810's I have or the L300 satellites I have. Great stuff for 2 channel.


----------



## Quicktime_GT

I've had lots of experience in car audio, but just a new-bee with HT.

So far we're using:

Sony str dg500 
Klipsch F3 towers 
Klipsch C-3 Center 

sony surrounds
Sony SA W3800 15 sub 


Hope to upgrade receiver and surrounds soon


----------



## leessummitsonos

Klipsch's w/ velodyne sub for the 7.1 home theater--The Dark Knight is on blu-ray tonight.


working on some polk audio in-walls (85i) for the rest of the house.


Oh, and bought a Klipsch rock speaker off craigslist for $40 for the yard for next spring.


----------



## ???protyel???

ONKYO TX 1000 AVR

ONKYO SP 1000 DVD

JVC HM5 U DVHS DTHEATER (92 titles)

HD TIVO DirecTV

Universal Remote MX3000

MONSTER POWER

OPTOMA H79 PJ

VUTEC SILVERSTAR 120" VISION X SCREEN


Quite outdated though







Planning to buy one recently


----------



## WolfsBane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alfredson1234* /forum/post/15203926
> 
> 
> I have the RF-83's for my fronts, RC-64 Center, RS-62 Rears, And two subs the RT-12d for my front corner sub and a RSW10(not D) set up behind the couch for just some rumble feel while sitting. My Question is this, i power this all with the pioneer elite VSX-92TXH at 130Watts per channel this is quite loud and clear but im considering using this as a pre-amp and aquiring an Aragon amp. Would anyone suggest this? Personally I would like to know if this would blow these speakers. I usually don't raise the volume past -15. Does anyone feel i could press these speakers further with just the elite reciever or is it safe to crank up the volume some more? I only use this system with movies primarily blu-ray thanks.



The Amp would improve the sound of your RF-83 tremendously. The RF-83 are efficient speakers, and in a pinch, an integrated avr would do. But most avr's will not do them justice like a dedicated amp will. I think you be safer with the amp augmenting the avr, specially if you like to listen to movies at higher spl levels.


----------



## tstybr

Family room: Paradigm Cinema CT 90's with Boston 10" Sub. Powered by a Denon AVR-2803. Source is a Denon DVD-1910.


Dedicated HT/listening room: Paradigm Signature series: S4 mains, C1, ADP1, S1 backs, Seismic 12. Powered by a Denon AVR-3808. Sources are Sony CDP-770, Oppo 980, PS3.


----------



## lockdown

my humble 5.1 system


onkyo tx-sr805 powering:

aci sapphire xl (piano black)

aci sapphire xlc (piano black as well)

hsu research VTF-3 MK3 subwoofer (satin black)


onkyo 805 preamp outputs for the 2 side surrounds into a panasonic xr57. i don't remember the model number for the side surrounds, but they came with an onkyo HTIB package that i bought years ago when i didn't know any better.


----------



## mikeronesia

*JBL Studio L Series*

FL&FR L820's

Center LC2

Sides L830's

Subs L8400's, one below each 820


----------



## WCunha

Everything is about eight years old but still sounds good


Receiver - Marantz SR7000

Blu-ray - Panasonic DMP-BD35


Fronts - Paradigm Monitor 9

Center - Paradigm CC-350

Sub - Paradigm PS-1000

Surrounds - Paradigm AMS-150R In-Ceiling


----------



## Cine327

Happy Holidays to all.


My HT Speaker system:


Front L&R







efinitive Technology BP7004

Center







efinitive Technology CLR 2500

Surrounds







efinitive Technology BP10

Subs







efinitive Technology SC1


----------



## mrcoop

My room:


a/v - marantz sr7002

blue ray/gaming - ps3

gaming - xbox360

monster conditioner

display - panny aeu2000 & vizio 26"

screen - elite tension

remote - mx3000

x10 lighting


Speakers:

Aperion 5t front

Aperion 5c center

Aperion 5db dipole/bipole sides

Aperion 4b rears

hsu - 2 mbm's mid bass

hsu - 1 vtf3.3


----------



## jashan17

This is quite embarrasing but- Bose lifestyle 28 series... Please don't hate me


----------



## jsteve

For Living Room:

fronts: Thiel CS 2.4

sub: Revel Concerta B12

backs/surrounds: Vandersteen 1Bs

center: Thiel SCS4


For Den:

one set of Thiel CS 1.6


For Kitchen:

one set of B&W CM1s


For Bedroom:

a mini HT in a box by Phillips


My main listening is music. The LR and Den have NAD amps. I use Sonos for whole house audio and love it










Cheers,

--jans


----------



## aboulfad

My 2.0, soon to be 5.1 ...

Klipsch RF-62 fronts for living room ($800CDN pair on special)

Hand me down Proac Studio 2 for salon.


(Denon 3808CI)


----------



## cctvtech




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jashan17* /forum/post/15354327
> 
> 
> This is quite embarrasing but- Bose lifestyle 28 series... Please don't hate me



Not







,







!


----------



## truffleshuffle83

more pics and less lists


----------



## sammywhammy007

My HT speakers


Fronts: Mirage OM-5

Center: Mirage OM-C2

Rear & Back Sorrounds (2 pairs): Boston Acoustics VR series sorround speakers

Sub: Velodyne HGS 15


----------



## JetSnake

Hey truffleshuffle83, almost the same layout and setup. If you would have put your receiver on the bottom shelf, you would have enough room next the satellite box to put you center channel in the middle to help out with the dynamic.... something..... or another










HDTV Mitsubishi 65734

receiver Denon 3808

main Klipsch KG5.5

center Klipsch RC-62

surround Klipsh RS-52

sub Klipsh RSW-10D


I almost forgot, free shipping on the Super Juicer.


----------



## Myke256

finally finished my setup for a while.


L/R - Infinity Primus 362's

Center - Infinity Beta C250

Surrounds - PSB Alpha B's

Sub - Boston Acoustics ??? [really don't even know the model, came with the Horizon MCS-130 package]

Receiver - Onkyo 576 [PS3 decodes my HD audio]


not bad for a college student with a part time job :]


picture - http://i42.tinypic.com/2w70fao.jpg


----------



## enubis416

front: def tech promonitor 1000

center: def tech procenter 2000

rear: def tech promonitor 800

sub: rel Q108


----------



## G8GT611

Famliy Room:

Def. Tech BP7002

Def. Tech C/L/R 2002

Polk RC65 in wall SS


Master Bedroom:

JBL Northridge Series


In Ceiling (MB)

Polk rc60i


Garage:

Klipsch AW400


Outside:

Polk Atrium 55


----------



## Denophile

theater/listening room:

focal 1027be

cc1000be

1007be

chorus 806v rear surr

velodyne splr-1200 X 2


reading room

mirage omd5 polk sub


office

iyiyi+ipod


----------



## musikman1

Hi All,


My name's Rick and I'm a professional musician/pit orch guy for musical theate and piano/keyboard player. I also have a music studio and a home theatre studio, so I have a ton 'o speakers..


Peavey P-153 3-way

Cerwin Vega D9 3-way

Cerwin Vega PSX-153 3-way

JBL SP118 powered sub 18"

JBL JRX 115 two-way

Samson Expedition 300 two-way

Bose 503 (305?) two-way

JBL N38 two way


In ceiling home theatre speakers:


Jamo 10.5K4 4-way (two for side surround, two for back surround)


I have a few others sitting around but these come to mind directly.. I use 7.1 audio in my home theatre room and my studio, 5.1 in my "man cave" and straight 2ch stereo in my office and work shed.


Rick


----------



## noodlenguyen

Hello all, I am new to this site. I have been reading and learning a great deal since I've came across this forum. I really like this community and try to contribute as much as I am learning. Okay, well, let me tell you guys what I have just purchased. I'm looking for an amp as well. I was thinking about Denon 3808CI....


LR: Mirage OMD-15

C: OMD-C2

R: OMD-R

Sub: Prestige S10


Future upgrade possibly OMD-28's


----------



## 16hz lover

Just bought some Mirage M1 speakers yesterday for use as my main front speakers.


----------



## EVizzle

MartinLogan Prefaces as L and R

MartinLogan Fresco i as C

MartinLogan Dynamo as sub

Klipsch Quintet IIIs as the 4 rears to complete the 7.1

Pioneer Elite 92 A/V R


----------



## rule#1

Kef reference 205's, 203's, center and sub, Anthem MCA 50 and Anthem AVM 20.


----------



## fireman325

A pair of Klipsch RF-82's, an RC-62 center, a pair of RS-62 surrounds, and an MFW-15.


----------



## Sailn

Theater:

2 x Allison One (L/R)

1 x Allison Six ( C )

2 x Allison CD Six ( SL, SR)

2 x homebuilt 2 way for presence

1 x 12 inch homebuilt ported sub


Bar:

Denon S-101 ( Cable Co Just blew it up so I am unsure as to what will be there in the future )


Piano Room:

2 x NAD Model 30


Master Bed Room:

2 X Allison Seven


----------



## oatzel

downstairs:

2 x Aperion 5B (L/R)

Aperion 5C

2x Aperion 6IC (Surrounds)

Hsu VTF-1


Upstairs:

3x CSW MC300 (L/C/R)

2x CSW Ambiance 60 (Surrounds)

Yamaha YST-90 sub


Onkyo 805 powering the upstairs and a Kenwood VR-8070 downstairs. Will eventually swap, but probably not until we redo downstairs


----------



## e-bear88

My 7.1 system:


Fronts: Polk Monitor 70s

Center: Polk CS 2

Rear/sides: Polk Monitor 30s


----------



## ragwo

My 5.1 system:

Fronts: Vienna Acoustics BCG

Center: Vienna Acoustics Oratorio

Surrounds: Vienna Acoustics Haydn Grand

Sub: REL Studio I


----------



## Porknuts

My 3.1 Setup


Display: Panny 46PZ80

Receiver: Denon 2809

Mains: Paradigm Monitor 9 v6

Centre: CC-290

Sub: Polk PSW-505


----------



## BULK KING

hi to all my audio guru's, am i the only one that feels somewhat lonely in the audio world, my friends like audio video but not like i do, its my number 1 hobby since i was about 13 years old and now im 30 and love it just as much or even more.


i find myself always thinking and talking about speakers and calabration when im around co-workers as well as friends. Is this un natural or am i normal in the audio world.


my system AKA (GOLIATH) thats what i call it


well i am in the process of doing some upgrades but i will list what i have and will be getting


center channel ( paradigm cc390) a monster but

left and right channel (mini monitor v.2) was going to upgrade to studio 100

rear surround (rts 5 sound dynamic) upgrading to paradigm adp 390

subwoofer ( paradigm servo 15) AKA CHAOS


does anyone think since im gettin studio 100's version 4 should i upgrade my center channel to cc690 or keep cc390 which are the same in size just better drivers and cones on the cc690


thanks


cameron


----------



## MrEastSide




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BULK KING* /forum/post/15474314
> 
> 
> hi to all my audio guru's, am i the only one that feels somewhat lonely in the audio world, my friends like audio video but not like i do, its my number 1 hobby since i was about 13 years old and now im 30 and love it just as much or even more.
> 
> 
> i find myself always thinking and talking about speakers and calabration when im around co-workers as well as friends. Is this un natural or am i normal in the audio world.
> 
> 
> my system AKA (GOLIATH) thats what i call it
> 
> 
> well i am in the process of doing some upgrades but i will list what i have and will be getting
> 
> 
> center channel ( paradigm cc390) a monster but
> 
> left and right channel (mini monitor v.2) was going to upgrade to studio 100
> 
> rear surround (rts 5 sound dynamic) upgrading to paradigm adp 390
> 
> subwoofer ( paradigm servo 15) AKA CHAOS
> 
> 
> does anyone think since im gettin studio 100's version 4 should i upgrade my center channel to cc690 or keep cc390 which are the same in size just better drivers and cones on the cc690
> 
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> cameron



You are normal. Electronics is all I ever think about. Just like any hobby no matter what it is, if you like it you're going to think about it a lot.


To add to my original post earlier, I just picked up two rears to match my Polk front and center channel. I'm done for now. Maybe I'll add another 2 speakers for 7.1 down the road... Maybe... who am I kidding? I will, and probably within the next couple months.


Front - Monitor 60

Center - CS2

Rear - Monitor 40


----------



## mmj

hey all, newly signed up but have been a lurker for a while.


I just recently purchased and set up my Paradigm Cinema 110


Fronts: Paradigm Cinema 110

CC: Paradigm Cinema 110 CC

Surrounds: Cinema ADP's (although one has a slight distored/static sound coming from it, will definitely exchange it)

Sub: Paradigm Cinema 110 sub


All powered by a Yamaha RX-V663


----------



## LansdaleHokie

also a long time lurker - here's my humble 6.1 man cave setup:


Display - Pioneer PDP-4271

Reveiver - Onkyo TX-SR605

Center - Mirage Nano CC

Fronts / Surrounds / Center Back - Mirage Nanosats

Sub - Mirage Nanosub

PS3

XBOX 360 (non HDMI version)


Really want to sub in a XBOX 360 that has an HDMI out to clean things up, and will eventually have a cable box down there - in which case I will need to upgrade the receiver to something that has at least 3 HDMI in's.


I'm loving the Nanosat's so far (had them setup for about a week), and I'm very glad that I bought the additional Nano CC.


----------



## fkjr2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dynamos* /forum/post/14663835
> 
> 
> Denon AVR 1909
> 
> Sony PS3
> 
> Toshiba HD-DVD
> 
> DefTech ProCinema 1000--Center
> 
> DefTech Pro Cinema 800s--Front and Surround
> 
> JBL Sub Woofer
> 
> Mitsubishi 57" DLP



hi, how do you like your Def Tech 800, 1000's?


----------



## fkjr2

you guys are way too hardcore for me!~


I only have an Energy Take Classic 5.1 setup.


Thinking of going with Def Tech 800 and 1000 series though........


----------



## Energy Jon

Hi all

I'm new to the site but lurking for awile


display Pioneer elite Pro-930hd

speakers left and right Energy RC-50

speaker center RC-LCR

powered by denon avr-3808ci

I spent all my money on the denon so the rears are coming soon Energy RC-Rs


----------



## ruttenjump

Here's the details of my 5.1 setup:


Front L/R: Athena LS-500

Center: Energy C-C100

Sur. L/R: Athena LS-100

Sub: SVS PC12-NSD


----------



## Dust~

Here is my 5.1 setup:


- 50" Pioneer Elite PRO-FHD1

- Panasonic DMP-BD30

- Denon AVR-3038CI

- Speakers: Mirage OMD-15, Mirage OS3-CC, Mirage OS3-SAT

- Sub: SVS PB12-Plus (on order)

- Monster Reference Power Conditioner 3500 Mk II

- DirecTV HD-DVR - HR21-100

- Logitech Harmony 880 Remote


----------



## genuine669

Long time lurker as well


46 inch Samsung A650

Pioneer VSX-1018AH-K Receiver

PS3

Polk RTi70 Floor Speakers

Polk RTi28 Rear

Polk CS245i Center

Polk PSW350 Sub


----------



## Frisco the dog

-monitor audio silver s8, fronts

-MA silver centre

-MA bronze surrounds

-paradigm pw 2200 sub

-marantz sr 8200 receiver


----------



## BULK KING

hi i currently own paradigm cc390 center monitor speaker but i wanted to upgrade fronts to studio 40 bookshelf speakers would it still sound good with different line of paradigm speakers


----------



## Rogaine

My modest 7.1 system.


Vizio 32" LCD

Optoma HD70 projector w/ a DIY screen

Toshiba HD-A3 HDDVD player

Moxi HD cable DVR

Emotiva LMC-1 A/V pre/pro (soon to be UMC-1)

Emotiva LPA-1 amp

JBL HP88F fronts

JBL S-center

Eosone RSP 910 sub

Eosone RSR 350 rear surrounds

Eosone satellites


now all I need to do is finish the room


----------



## RavynX

I have the same setup as jclaflin5795, Cambridge Soundworks.


----------



## SupaNova5k

Tiny little setup, as the room is small and I dont like to annoy the neighbours:


Fronts: Akai SW-T77's (soon to be upgraded)

Rears: Infinity Primus 150's

Sub: Boston XB6

Amp: Pioneer VSX-D712


Altogether only cost me $700


----------



## justmore

fronts L&R - Wharfedale Evo 30's

center - Evo center

rears - Evo 8's

sub - svs pb12


----------



## Dashboard

Reveiver - Onkyo TX-SR606

Center - KEF IQ6C

Front - KEF IQ9

Back - KEF IQ3

Sub - Speakercraft BassX 10"


----------



## Dalumberjack

*A/V*: Onkyo TX-DS939
*Front Channel*: Klipsch Floor Standing Loud Speakers (KLF-30)
*Center*: Klipsch C-3
*Rear*: Boston Acustics Bookself Speakers
*Sub*: Pionner SW-1000 12"
*

TV*: Samsung HL67A750 DLP LED


----------



## mtbmtb01

 http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1108333


----------



## k elone

Fronts: Paradigm Studio 60's

Center: Paradigm cc570

Rear: Paradigm Studio 40's

Sub: Paradigm Seismic 12


----------



## toynaround

fronts: revel f52's

center: revel c32

rear: revel m22's

subs: JL fathom113 (2)


----------



## TnTBigman

A/V Reciever: Pioneer VSX-1018 AH

Fronts: Ascend Acoustics 340 se

Center: Ascend Acoiustics 340

Surrounds: JBL Stadiums (temporary)

Subwoofer: EPIK Tower


----------



## Dragonfly47

A/V Receiver: Onkyo TX-SR606

DVD player: Oppo 981 (upgrading to BDP-83 if it ever ships)

HD HTPC: LG GGC H20L Super Multi Blue in a Zalman HD160XT - Dual booting Vista and Win 7

Fronts: Polk RTi A1's

Center: Polk CSi A4

Surrounds: Polk R15's

Rear: Polk RM6751's

Sub: vintage Micron 1011 (amp driven)


(I also have a rare pair of clear plexiglass Pioneer HPM100's but no room to use 'em)


----------



## Royal05Steve

BOSE AM7 front/AM5 rear Boston Acoustic sub


----------



## audioholic1954

HT Setup: Emotiva LPA-1 7 ch amp, LMC-1 prepro , running 5.1 at this time









Main speakers: Mirage OM-10's, spikes, on 1/2 marble bases









Center: RCA Lineum?







(40-5038)









Sub: JBL PB10 , on 1 1/4" marble base









Surrounds: Pinnacle PN-6's









DVD : Pioneer DV-333
















TWO Sony CDP-CX355's 300 CD changers









Panamax M5400-EX line conditioner


Stereo Setup: Use ZONE 2 audio outs into LPA-1's channel 3 and 4.

Main speakers: Infinity Kappa 7's, on 1 1/4" marble bases


Kappa 7's really wake up with EMO gear: play all genre music well. OM-10's with sub backup for lows bring HT to life, as well as acoustic music, female vocals, New Age, etc..


----------



## themachinist

A lot of real nice systems out there, I'm a little jealous.


Oh well, here goes, seems like just me with this stuff.


Mains- PSB Stratus Mini's.


Center- PSB Stratus C5i.


Rears- PSB 100 S Bi (Di?) Polar.


Sub- ACI Titan II. Built by me from plans.


Switcher/amp Denon 3802. (3808 soon)


Amp/2 channel- Bryston 3b ST


Display- Panny TH42PHD8 industrial HD Plasma display.


----------



## mlkmgr

thought i would throw my modest HT system into the mix.


AVR: Onkyo TX-Sr605

Main: Paradigm Mini-monitor v5

C: Paradigm CC-290

Rear: Paradigm ADP-190 (dipole)

Sub: HSU SF-2


----------



## Operajay

I just got into this whole speaker thing. It happened out of nowhere, after having purchased a new tv, and very much like me, I have found that I am drawn to expensive things that are well made.


I recently purchased the Ascend Sierra 1 speakers and am awaiting their arrival. I will be using them in a modest sized bedroom. The most likely place for the setup will be with the TV stand in the left corner of the room, and the speaker to the left of that, somewhat close to the corner of the room. The other speaker will be on the opposite side of the tv, nearer to the middle of the room.


Two questions...how important is it to have a dedicated speaker stand as opposed to puting the speakers on a small wooden side table with a square top and four legs? If I put the supplied rubber dampening material for the speakers on top of the wooden tables, will that work? Also, how far from the walls should they be? I'd like to do without making the extra purchase of the speaker stand. If you think it's a bad idea, let me know what options I have for speaker stands and a reasonable price.


Thanks.


----------



## Eohtar

just thought I might as well post my humble 7.1 setup here










A/V Amp: Yamaha Z11

Front: JBL Studio L890

Center: JBL Studio LC1

Surrounds: JBL Studio L830

Surround-Back: JBL Studio L820

Sub: JBL L8400P


TV: Panasonic TH-42PZ70 Plasma

DVD: Pioneer DV-868AVi-S


Guess a decent BR player will be the next item on the shopping list. Pretty happy with everything else, especially the Z11 - my treat last x-mas










Btw: if any of you has any suggestions for a couple a presence speakers to bring the Z11 to a proper 11.1 setup let me know!


----------



## HD_element

Display: Hitachi 42HDS69


Video: Toshiba HDXA2 HDDVD

Sony BDP-S350 BDP


Audio: Denon AVR 2809

Audiosource AMP200 (Mono'd for The Center Channel)

Primare CDP: CD21

Def. Tech. PC600

Def Tech Mythos Three Center

Martin Logan Dynamo

Vienna Acoustics Haydn Grand Speakers (For Music)


Power and Cables:

Panamax Surge Protector

Monster HDMIs

Rocketfisch HDMI's

Blue Jeans Cable (10AWG) speaker cables

Liberty THX Speaker cables

Monster M series Stereo Audio Cables


Remote: Harmony 550


Game Systems: PS3

XBOX 360


Zone 2: JBL satellites (left overs)




Considering Emotiva 2 Channel AMP or (someday) A Bryston 2B SST C series


----------



## tritonstudio

Here is my current setup:


Pre/pro: Krell HTS 7.1

Amps: Krell Showcase 7 ch

Front: JM LAB 927 Be

Center: JM LAB CC1000 Be

Rear: JM LAB Micro Utopia Be

Sub: Velodyne SPL 1200


This system is done for now since it has enough sound for me


----------



## tpLouKY

Proud new owner of:


3 Ascend Sierras

2 HTM 200SE's

AV123 MFW15

Onkyo 805











Thanks for your help avsforums.


----------



## BoZzanma

QUAD 22L floor standing columns

NAD T-753


----------



## MCATUCCI

Used for 50% Music and 50% Home Theater use...


The Millenia were not my first choice, but at a closeout price of 848.00 for the pair, I jumped on them.


Fronts -Paradigm Millenia 200 Towers

Center -Paradigm Millenia 20

Rears - Polk R150 bookshelfs




I know....I know....I need a sub. I'm saving for a sub and some rears to complete the 7.1 setup.


----------



## Cap'n Jazz

7.1 home theater (attic):

Fronts: NHT Classic Three (pair, gloss black)

Center: NHT Classic 2C (gloss black)

Surrounds: NHT Absolute Zero (two pairs, gloss black)

Sub: SVS SB12-Plus (maple)


2-channel system (living room):

Monitor Audio Silver RS6 (black oak)


Bedroom: Hafler M5 Reference Monitors


Basement: Acoustic Energy Aegis Evo 3 (cherry-ish)


At last -- I think I've satisfied all my upgrade-itis attacks. Although it would be nice to replace the 2C with the properly matching 3C...errr...argh...


----------



## cjsiv

6.1 Surround setup all Jamo


Fronts and surrounds A330

Center E7 (4 drivers with silk tweeter)

Rear Center A3Cen.4

200w down firing 8 inch sub


----------



## jay2862

Fronts: Polk RM-30

Center: Polk RM-302

Rear: Polk RM-201

Sub: Polk DSW Pro 400


Just need two more 201's to complete my 7.1 setup, then I'll get a second sub.


----------



## Ted_und




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cap'n Jazz* /forum/post/15624765
> 
> 
> 7.1 home theater (attic):
> 
> Fronts: NHT Classic Three (pair, gloss black)
> 
> Center: NHT Classic 2C (gloss black)
> 
> Surrounds: NHT Absolute Zero (two pairs, gloss black)
> 
> Sub: SVS SB12-Plus (maple)
> 
> 
> 2-channel system (living room):
> 
> Monitor Audio Silver RS6 (black oak)
> 
> 
> Bedroom: Hafler M5 Reference Monitors
> 
> 
> Basement: Acoustic Energy Aegis Evo 3 (cherry-ish)
> 
> 
> At last -- I think I've satisfied all my upgrade-itis attacks. Although it would be nice to replace the 2C with the properly matching 3C...errr...argh...



Hi,


Do you haven to know how to fix a computer speaker? After I hooked up my computer speaker to my Yamaha A/V receiver, I cannot hear any sound from the speaker. I then put the speaker back to the computer and it is not working anymore. Thanks


----------



## Ted_und




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Eohtar* /forum/post/15592853
> 
> 
> just thought I might as well post my humble 7.1 setup here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A/V Amp: Yamaha Z11
> 
> Front: JBL Studio L890
> 
> Center: JBL Studio LC1
> 
> Surrounds: JBL Studio L830
> 
> Surround-Back: JBL Studio L820
> 
> Sub: JBL L8400P
> 
> 
> TV: Panasonic TH-42PZ70 Plasma
> 
> DVD: Pioneer DV-868AVi-S
> 
> 
> Guess a decent BR player will be the next item on the shopping list. Pretty happy with everything else, especially the Z11 - my treat last x-mas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw: if any of you has any suggestions for a couple a presence speakers to bring the Z11 to a proper 11.1 setup let me know!



Hi,


Do you know how to fix a computer speaker? After I hooked up my computer speaker to my Yamaha A/V receiver, I cannot hear any sound from the speaker. I then put the speaker back to the computer and it is not working anymore. Thanks.


----------



## JosephF

7.1 Home Theater (basement)


Front: Rocket RS1000s

Center: Rocket RSC100 MKII

Surround: Emotiva ERD-1

Rear: Emotiva ERD-1

Sub: Elemental Design A7S-450


----------



## Ted_und




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrcoop* /forum/post/15350842
> 
> 
> My room:
> 
> 
> a/v - marantz sr7002
> 
> blue ray/gaming - ps3
> 
> gaming - xbox360
> 
> monster conditioner
> 
> display - panny aeu2000 & vizio 26"
> 
> screen - elite tension
> 
> remote - mx3000
> 
> x10 lighting
> 
> 
> Speakers:
> 
> Aperion 5t front
> 
> Aperion 5c center
> 
> Aperion 5db dipole/bipole sides
> 
> Aperion 4b rears
> 
> hsu - 2 mbm's mid bass
> 
> hsu - 1 vtf3.3



Hi,


Do you know how to fix a computer speaker? I was trying to use the computer speaker temporally while waiting for the Infinity speakers I ordered from Amazon. After I hooked up my computer speaker to my Yamaha A/V receiver, I could not hear any sound from the speaker. I then put the speaker back to the computer and it is not working anymore. Thanks.


----------



## Chicagorep

Totem Rainmakers LRC

Totem Dreamcatchers rears

Totem Storm Sub

Parasound 7100 processor

Parasound 5125 amp


----------



## SlowcarIX

TV - Mitsubishi WD-65734

AVP / Amp - Onkyo PR-SC885P / D-Sonic 2500-7

Front - Emerald Physics CS2

Center - JTR Triple 12LF

Surround L/R / Back - Polk RTi4 / Polk FXi A4

Sub - 4 X Hsu ULS15 playing frontstage

DVD / CDP - Sony PS3/40GB / Sony SCD-XA9000ES


----------



## Eohtar

I love the sub that looks like a cat - very stylish! What brand is it?


----------



## spartacus_33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SlowcarIX* /forum/post/15650758
> 
> 
> TV - Mitsubishi WD-65734
> 
> AVP / Amp - Onkyo PR-SC885P / D-Sonic 2500-7
> 
> Front - Emerald Physics CS2
> 
> Center - JTR Triple 12LF
> 
> Surround L/R / Back - Polk RTi4 / Polk FXi A4
> 
> Sub - 4 X Hsu ULS15 playing frontstage
> 
> DVD / CDP - Sony PS3/40GB / Sony SCD-XA9000ES



DUDE! *4* X Hsu ULS15??????????? That is *SICK*!


----------



## SkiSmuggs

My modest 5.1 setup as I don't like to annoy the wife!


Fronts: Cambridge Soundworks MC200

Center: CSW MC300

Surrounds: CSW S200

Sub: CSW BassCube 10


all driven by an Onkyo TX-SR606


It sounds good to me.


I bet those 4 HSUs above register on the Richter scale!


----------



## 55sss

Currently, 5.1 setup


Fronts: Mirage 590 towers (13 years old but still nice)

Center: Boston VR10

Surrounds: Boston CR6

Subwoofer: Polk (forgot model# but small, only 50 watts) but it was cheap.


Brand new receiver: Pioneer VSX-03THX which replaced 6 year old Sony DE835.


I have two more Boston CR6 that I could use to complete 7.1 but I don't have room in my room.


----------



## SlowcarIX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Eohtar* /forum/post/15664674
> 
> 
> I love the sub that looks like a cat - very stylish! What brand is it?



cat battling sub - cat wins...until the volume is cranked up

















cat











no cat


----------



## SlowcarIX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spartacus_33* /forum/post/15664812
> 
> 
> DUDE! *4* X Hsu ULS15??????????? That is *SICK*!



not sick, fun










i can throw anything at it, nothing i have in my movie collection unsettles them. the limitation so far seems to be ear damage or structural damage


----------



## SlowcarIX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SkiSmuggs* /forum/post/15665557
> 
> 
> My modest 5.1 setup as I don't like to annoy the wife!
> 
> 
> Fronts: Cambridge Soundworks MC200
> 
> Center: CSW MC300
> 
> Surrounds: CSW S200
> 
> Sub: CSW BassCube 10
> 
> 
> all driven by an Onkyo TX-SR606
> 
> 
> It sounds good to me.
> 
> 
> I bet those 4 HSUs above register on the Richter scale!



they move some serious air...those cone excursions are in excess of 1", they dont show up too well in the video


----------



## DonnaApop

I love Klipsch


----------



## Bigred7078




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SlowcarIX* /forum/post/15650758
> 
> 
> TV - Mitsubishi WD-65734
> 
> AVP / Amp - Onkyo PR-SC885P / D-Sonic 2500-7
> 
> Front - Emerald Physics CS2
> 
> Center - JTR Triple 12LF
> 
> Surround L/R / Back - Polk RTi4 / Polk FXi A4
> 
> Sub - 4 X Hsu ULS15 playing frontstage
> 
> DVD / CDP - Sony PS3/40GB / Sony SCD-XA9000ES



Fantastic setup SlowcarIX !!!!!


how do you like the insane amount of bass??? That HAS to feel like your getting kicked in the chest during an explosion!!!


----------



## mikerr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonnaApop* /forum/post/15675490
> 
> 
> I love Klipsch



Speaking of that..

My current arrangement is


Front: Klipsch RB-35's (bookshelf)

Center: Klipsch RC-7

Rear surround: Klipsch CDT-5800-C (in-ceiling)

Sub: Klipsch RSW-12

Receiver: Denon 3808ci


----------



## tee.edwards

Fronts: AV123 Rocket RS850s

Rears: AV123 Rocket RS450s

Center: AV123 Rocket RSC200

Sub: Hsu Research STF-3


----------



## splatee

Fronts: Insignia

Rears: Insignia

Center: TSC RC1

Sub: Velodyne vx-10 & Phase Technolgy octave 1.0 15 inch

Receiver: Pioneer vsx-918


----------



## noodlenguyen

5.1 system


Fronts: Mirage OMD-15

Center: Mirage OMD-C2

Rears: Mirage OMD-R

Sub: Mirage Prestige S10


Denon 3808ci


Monster Power HDP 2500


Tv coming soon. I welcome any ideas to improve my system setup...aside from upgrading lol Thanks


----------



## tractng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SlowcarIX* /forum/post/15650758
> 
> 
> TV - Mitsubishi WD-65734
> 
> AVP / Amp - Onkyo PR-SC885P / D-Sonic 2500-7
> 
> Front - Emerald Physics CS2
> 
> Center - JTR Triple 12LF
> 
> Surround L/R / Back - Polk RTi4 / Polk FXi A4
> 
> Sub - 4 X Hsu ULS15 playing frontstage
> 
> DVD / CDP - Sony PS3/40GB / Sony SCD-XA9000ES



What speakers? I am just seeing the cat











tnt


----------



## tractng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tpLouKY* /forum/post/15615340
> 
> 
> Proud new owner of:
> 
> 
> 3 Ascend Sierras
> 
> 2 HTM 200SE's
> 
> AV123 MFW15
> 
> Onkyo 805
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help avsforums.



Very nice setup!!!


tnt


----------



## PFRboy











Fronts: Infinity Il 60s (includes 12" subs)

Center: Infinity Il 36c

Surrounds: Infinity Il 30s

Rears: Infinity Il 10's


----------



## benz0325

Energy Take 5 (originals)

Definitive Technologies Powerfield 1500

Yamaha HTR 5560


----------



## gia

Hi all!


I've got the following:

o Paradigm Reference Signature S8 (mains)

o Paradigm Reference Signature C3 (center)

o Paradigm Reference Signature S1 (surrounds)

o JL Audio Fathom F112 (sub)


Happy listening,

Gia


----------



## ace 46

def tech pro 600


----------



## marianas

Ascend Sierra's for LCR

Pinnacle BD 500s rear

Pinnacle Baby Boomer Sub


----------



## Myke256

finally got my matching center...











Primus 362 towers and the PC350 center.

Using PSB Alpha B's for my surround, will eventually be upgraded to the P152's.

Will likely pick up the new Panny plasma in March


----------



## DaveloMA

Hi. First-time poster here. Current set-up is:


Audio:

- Siefert Research Maxim III bookshelf speakers

- Rotel 50w integrated amp

- Nakamichi CD player (when it works)

- Linn Axis turntable


Video:

- A JVC color TV (crt)

- Cambridge audio (woofer and two teeny satellites


Future:

Combined audio/video system with

- A/V receiver

- some combination of speakers

- some HD tv


I'll be asking for thoughts/recommendations on the future. So I guess I'll see you in the Speakers, Display Devices, Amps and Receivers....


----------



## imnotplutonium

Hey guys, finally tired of trolling.


Here is my 7.1 setup:

Fronts: Polk Tsi500's

Center: Polk RM6750 center

Surrounds and rears: Polk RM6750 set (4)

Sub: Klipsch 12" 650watt


Being pushed by my Onkyo TX-SR705 and displayed on the Sony 60" SXRD 


Future:

I am sure looking more on here I will find plenty.

Thinking of upgrading to Polk CS20 center, and possibly bi-amping the Tsi500's. Need to read up on that on here first to see if it is worth it.


----------



## bkeeler10

Hello everyone,


I've been reading various forums on this site for quite some time, but thought I should actually post something. Here is my current setup:


5.1 Audio:

- Phase Technology dARTS 525 (two subs)

- Onkyo PR-SC885P


Video:

- Sony KDS-50A3000

- Toshiba HD-A2 (jumped on the HD bandwagon a couple months too soon!)


I need to add a blu-ray player soon, and perhaps add some rear surrounds for 7.1. Pretty happy so far


----------



## hifisponge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bkeeler10* /forum/post/15725342
> 
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> 
> I've been reading various forums on this site for quite some time, but thought I should actually post something. Here is my current setup:
> 
> 
> 5.1 Audio:
> 
> - Phase Technology dARTS 525 (two subs)
> 
> - Onkyo PR-SC885P
> 
> 
> Video:
> 
> - Sony KDS-50A3000
> 
> - Toshiba HD-A2 (jumped on the HD bandwagon a couple months too soon!)
> 
> 
> I need to add a blu-ray player soon, and perhaps add some rear surrounds for 7.1. Pretty happy so far



A journey of 100 miles starts with a single step. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## 3 perf

Hi , 5.1 config, front soundstage is

Energy RC-30 Mains

Energy RC-LCR (center)

Vintage KEF 104 monitors for surround

SVS 20-39 PCI for the bottom end

Denon avr 2809

Panasonic bluray BD35

Sanyo plv-Z2000 1080P projector

Carada 104 inch 1.78 screen Brillant White

Scientific atlanta HD PVR

EQ by Audyssey


----------



## jsharp96

Nothing special, but it works:


Sony 40XBR4

PS3

Polk RTi6

Polk CSi3

Polk FXi5

Velodyne DPS-10


----------



## jsharp96

Oh yeah, almost forgot


Denon 3808CI


----------



## Hksvr4




----------



## jake227

Current Set-Up:


Sony KDS 50A2020 TV

Denon AVR 789

LG upconvert DVD player

XBOX 360

Klipsch Synergy 5.1 Speaker system

F-2 (Main)

C-2 (Center)

B-2 (Surround)

Sub-10


Blu-Ray is coming soon. Will it ever come down more in price???!!!


----------



## mlapp

My main speakers are Celestion SL6. I would like to build on those, and would like recommendations on a reasonably priced center and subwoofer.


----------



## MizzouTiger

Fronts & Rears: Mirage Nanosat Prestige

Center: Mirage Nano CC

Sub: Infinity PS-8

Receiver: Denon AVR-1909

Blu-Ray: Panasonic DMP-BD55

Video: Sony KDL-V2500


Oh yeah, DirecTv HR20-700


----------



## Chadci

Just changed everything up last week. Went from JBL E-Series 30, 35, 20 and 10's to AV123 ELT525 T, C and M (2 pairs) and finished my quad MJ18 IB yesterday.


----------



## Scott_lb

Never posted my set up before. I'm running a 50" Panasonic 85U, a Denon 2809ci, and an M&K 150 set paired with an MX-350 sub. I absolutely love my speakers and can't believe that I've already had them for almost nine years! Come to think of it, what's the general lifespan of rubber-based speakers anyway? 20 years or more?


----------



## mothaselin

Ok a fairly new member B & W 802D's on the front left and right. For the center HTM1D and for the rears 2 803ds. Just 5 channel and for the sub I am still using an old one. Have not decided on the sub any suggestions?


----------



## J.Harker

Totem Sttaf

Paradigm Titan v5

Energy RC-1 Mini

Energy C-100 Center Channel (own 3 of these)

Energy 8" sub


I actually have more speakers than I need for 7.1 but have an extra amp so will set up a small system in my bedroom using Paradigm Titan.


----------



## Mike19

*Home Theater 7.2*


FL&R: Polk M50s

Center: Polk CS2

Sides: Polk M30s

Rear: B&W LM1s

Subs: 2 x Sony SW2500 (10" x 100w; 28Hz)

*Computer (stereo):*


Dali Ikon 6 towers

Sunfire True Subwoofer (original model, not current inferior model)


----------



## wiggindude












Fronts:X-statik

Center:X-Voce

Receiver: Pioneer VSX-1018AH-K

Sub: Hsu STF-1.

Saving money for a bigger sub...oh and a bigger TV


----------



## seggers

I went from this setup:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...9#post12961709 


and replaced all the rears with Wharfedale Diamond 8.1s, and selling on 3 of the Rubiance speakers. I went from 6.1 to 7.1.


Then recently, in the Wharfedale thread, someone posted a link to an ebay auction, from WWE, who were selling out on a 5.1 set of Evos (not the Evo2's) which included 2 DFS speakers. Being no good to me, I made contact and got my own tailored setup.


So within the next week or so I am going to end up with the following:


Sub -> Definitive 15TL powered 15 inch.

Fronts -> Matching WD EVO40 tall standing

Centre -> EVO centre

Rears -> 4 matching EVO10s


I'm hoping that WWE can get hold of a matching EVO sub, so I can round out the system.


This is all powered by my Onkyo 805.


Seggers


Here's a link to my latest post in the Wharfedale thread. Included are a couple of picture.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...2#post15905072


----------



## gwsat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mlapp* /forum/post/15779637
> 
> 
> My main speakers are Celestion SL6. I would like to build on those, and would like recommendations on a reasonably priced center and subwoofer.



Wow, it's a small world! My current front speakers are also Celestion SL6s; I bought them in the '80s. They are still very nice, although I will be replacing them tomorrow with a set of Hsu speakers, designed to integrate with a Hsu Subwoofer, which I have owned for several months. The old SL6s turned out to be one of the bargains of the modern age. My current center, surround, and back surround speakers are legacies of a 10 year old HTiB system. I am looking forward to the upgrade.


When I get the my new Hsu speakers installed, I'll post further about my system and how it is working out.


----------



## pheons

Front: Polk M50s

Center: Polk CS1

Side: Polk M30s

Rear: Polk M50s

Sub: Onkyo SKW-560

Receiver: Onkyo HT-R560

Pioneer DV-410V DVD player. PS3 coming soon...

Hitachi HC1500 projector

110" Wilson Art DIY screen



Just finished upgrading the speakers from the Onkyo HT-S5100, and what a difference they make! Saving up for a SVS PC12-NSD to replace the sub.


----------



## gwsat

Fronts, Surrounds, and Back Surrounds: 6 Hsu HB-1 MK2s

Center: Hsu HC-1 Mk2

Subwoofer: Hsu VTF-3 MK3 Turbo

AV Receiver: Yamaha RX-V3900

HDTV Pioneer Kuro 6020

Blu-Ray/DVD Player: PS3


This has been a significant upgrade for me and I am loving it! I started the upgrade process last summer when I got the PS3. It is my first BD player. Then I replaced a 5 year old 50 inch RCA DLP with the 60 inch Pioneer 6020.


The first step of my audio system upgrade was to add the HSU sub. It replaced an ancient pair of Dr. Hsu's first model, the HRSW10, which I bought in the early '90s. Just this week I have completed my audio upgrade with both the addition of a new AV receiver and the other Hsu speakers. The speakers replaced the old legacy speakers, which I previously described in post #1370. The new receiver replaces a 5 year old Yamaha RX-V2400. The 2400 is still very nice but lacks HDMI connections, the ability to decode the new high bitrate Codecs, network capability, and too much other stuff that the 3900 has to go into here.


Based on my first few hours of listening, I am very pleased with my Hsu speakers. They integrate into a seamless soundstage and, when I am listening to a high bitrate Codec on a BD movie, provide a level of sonic excellence I had not experienced before.


----------



## seaners

Simple 7.1 Home Theater. Everything was purchased with the help of everyone on this site, so thank you! I'm really enjoying this hobby...now only if my wallet would stop complaining!


Mains: Mirage Omnisat V2FS

Center: Mirage Omnisat V2CC

Surrounds: Mirage Omnisat V2SS x 4

Sub: SVS PB12-NSD

Receiver: Yamaha RX-V1800

Display: 50" Panny PZ700U


And THANK YOU again!


----------



## petr11

Fronts: JBL HLS615

Center: JBL HLSCenter

Rear: JBL HLS610

Sub1: JBL PSW1200 Main LFE

Sub2: JBL DPS-12 Hooked up to the center channel

Sub3: JBL PB10 Hooked up to the rear channels (Currently not working, keeps blowing the fuse)


It's hard to believe, but I've had these speakers for 10 years. Other than the dead PB10, I have not had any issues with these speakers, or the set up. They sound great to me.


----------



## bmwproboi05

Hey. I ahve 1 Boston Acoustic HS 40 and 1 HS50 looking for other pair








bought it at cc. lol


----------



## gpod

Joined after finding great info about bookshelf speakers & receivers.


Fronts: Paradigm Studio 20 v.5 (new)

Center: Paradigm Studio CC-490 v.5 (new)

Sub: Velodyne MiniVee 10" (new)

Rears: Polk satellite RM-3000 (18 years old still sound good moved from front to the rear)

HDTV: Sony KDS-55A3000 rear projection

AVR: Pioneer SC-05 (new)


Just ordered all the new stuff. Audio is hooked up. Ordered wire & cables from bluejeanscable.com got it hooked up. Sounds Bone Chilling Good movies & 2 channel music.


----------



## ohsnap

just joined after finding some awesome information here to fix a few odd bugs i have been experiencing with my denon 4306. just recently upgraded my speakers from the bose acoustimass 16 system to polk vm's. finally realized how crappy those bose were after all these years and needless to say that was my second acoustimass set.. oh well, live and learn i guess.


fronts: polk vm30

center: polk vm20

rears: polk vm10

sub: polk dsw micropro1000

hdtv: samsung ln52a750

avr: denon 4306


----------



## gwsat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohsnap;* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> just recently upgraded my speakers from the bose acoustimass 16 system to polk vm's. finally realized how crappy those bose were after all these years and needless to say that was my second acoustimass set.. oh well, live and learn i guess.



Ain't it the truth! Bose's marketing is so brilliant and the visual appeal of its systems so great, most people don't figure out how weak Bose stuff is until they get a real receiver and real speakers.


----------



## CrossRoad

Thought I'd update my equipment since I'm about to be finished for a LONG time.


Display: Currently Sony SXRD 60A3000 (but taking delivery of a Pioneer PDP 6020fd in 2 days!)


Receiver: Pioneer Elite SC 07


Mains:Klipsch Reference RF 83s (biamped)

Center:Klipsch Reference RF 64

Surrounds:Klipsch Reference RF 35s

Subwoofer: Definitive Technology Supercube Reference


BD Playerioneer Elite BDP 05, PS3


----------



## redwingsfan19

I have some old 15+ year old Pioneer center and surrounds. I bought 2 new pioneer bookshelf speakers for the 2 front outputs.


----------



## Cbysnum1

Hi,

I have a sound system issue that I hope someone can help me out with. I have a main set of Klipsch F3s I just bought at the Circuit City garage sale for $125 ea still in a box. They replace a set of Infinity SM 152s I have had for years. I have an old set of Bose 601s for the rear, a Bose VCS-10 center spkr, a K-12 Klipsch Sub-W, and two JBL Northridge N24s front spkrs. Here is my problem I hope you feel like helping with. Since I bought the F3s, movies are great but music is disappointing. I have a Yamaha DSP-A2 amp with a Kenwood Parametric Equalizer. The base response is just not as good when I had my old Infinity set. I suspect it is the Sub-W settings, the manual is worthless. Also, the F-3s are much crisper than the Infinity's which may contribute to the issue. On the Sub-W I have the phase set @ 0 and the Hz around 80. Unless I crank it up which shakes the whole room I don't get the base I should. the Eq is set the way I have always had it for the last 15 years, and have played with it as well to tone the F3s down a bit and bost mid-range and bass. The LFE is set ok on the AMP, anybody have an idea? I have tile floors, but have adj the Yamaha to compensate for the reflection.


Scott


----------



## h8hoos

I have just gotten the following, all this week, and they are still in boxes and crates:


Onix Reference 3 pair

Onix Reference 1 pair

Onix Reference 100 center channel

Theatercraft Tantra 12 powered sub


Getting rid of (anyone interested?):

Snell E IV pair

NHT Super One pair

NHT SC2 center

NHT MA1A sub and matching amp SW2p

Klipsch KG 4.5 pair

Denon AVR 3300


----------



## Marka1700

Few of my friends told me it sounds like rubish and I wasted my money, I think it sounds great.


Here is what I have:


Krix Neuphonix (In a room that is 6 Metres x 5 Meters)

Rotel RC-1070

Rotel RB-1070


Im a complete newbie to this kind of equipment. Can anyone give me any tips on avioding damage to my speakers. Also, I'm not really certain on what sort of volume levels are safe for movies.


----------



## budgethound

I've never hear of this brand - any pictures? or website with more info?


----------



## gajCA

I have Usher 602's up front, Usher 603 as my center and moved my old B&W CM10's to the rears.

http://www.usheraudiousa.com/product...v-series/v-602 


If you've never auditioned Usher speakers, visit their website and find your nearest dealer.


Even their under $400 bookshelves are a revelation...I tested them against all the major British and American brands and these Italian Designed/Built In Taiwan speakers are amazing.


The build quality puts B&W to shame.


Have a Velodyne SPL1000 sub that I rarely use now because the Ushers have as much bass as I need.


----------



## Marka1700




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *budgethound* /forum/post/15949446
> 
> 
> I've never hear of this brand - any pictures? or website with more info?


 http://www.rotel.com 
http://www.krix.com


----------



## bahill

Just upgraded from an Onkyo 6.1 HTIB set of speakers.


Keeping the Onkyo AVR and the Onkyo sub, I have upgraded the Fronts/Center/Surrounds to:


Definitive Technology:

Front L/R Mains: SM450

Center: PC2000

Rear L/C/R Surrounds: BP1.2x's


Very pleased with my upgrade, next will be a hunt for a new sub, once the next bout of upgrade-itis hits.


----------



## Daximus

Front-Mirage OMD28 Rosewood

Center-Mirage OMDC2 Rosewood

Rear-Mirage OMDR

Sub-Mirage Prestige S10


----------



## Crown7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SkiSmuggs* /forum/post/15665557
> 
> 
> My modest 5.1 setup as I don't like to annoy the wife!
> 
> 
> Fronts: Cambridge Soundworks MC200
> 
> Center: CSW MC300
> 
> Surrounds: CSW S200
> 
> Sub: CSW BassCube 10
> 
> 
> all driven by an Onkyo TX-SR606
> 
> 
> It sounds good to me.
> 
> 
> I bet those 4 HSUs above register on the Richter scale!



I also have a 606, just copped a pair of RTi 7's Polk from Crutchfield...working on the suroounds, i am replacing a set of JVC f7tx speakers I've had for 9 years...Can I demote those to rear surrounds or save them for a zone 2?


----------



## The Apaullo

My dedicated theater room..7.1


4 TSB 5.5's for surrounds and rear (rears set with THX placement)

2 TSBL 6.5's for fronts

1 TC2 center

(All of the above speakers are from The Speaker Company).

1 Acoustic Research 12" downfiring sub

2 JBL Century L100 for zone 2

These are being fired by a new Pioneer VSX-01THX Elite AVR

Panasonic PT-AE300U projector

Fixed 92" 16:9 screen


Living room..

2 KLH Platinum fronts 125 watt model 425

2 KLH split cube rears 85 watts model 9362

1 KLH 8" front firing sub

1 Cerwin-Vega 4ohm center

All fired by a JVC RX-8000V 5.1 AVR (early DTS model)

Video display... Samsung LN46A650 46" LCD 1080i series 6


Media room..

Philips 32" lcd 720 resolution

Fisher XP-56 3 way speakers (mid 1960's)

Fired by a Sansui 1000X solid state tuner(a real classic old school set up)

A Harman-Kardon computer speaker set for my laptop.


All three rooms get direct tv service and have assorted dvd upscalers, super VHS and dvd recorders.


Last speakers to mention are the Pioneer CS-G 203's. They are in storage. I didn't add the odd assortment of functional but sorry speakers from thrown away systems.


I've never met a speaker I wanted to throw out.


----------



## Spartans11

I have Klipsch Heresy mains

Klipsch KLF C7 Center

Klipsch KSW sub

and Klipsch SS.1 surrounds, powered by Pioneer Elite VSX 92TXH.


The game room, mostly PS3 and videos for the teenage boys:


Bose 10.2 Series II main

Advent Center Channel

Boston Acoustics Towers surround

Infinity Servo Sub powered by Denon AVR 1609


----------



## AirForceTeacher

I am just starting out. I got the opportunity to pick up a pair of Usher V-604s at a good price, I should get those Friday of this week. Still need an amp to drive them. Just bought a used set of Boston Acoustics HD-7, need to refoam them before I can use them. Those will go on my computer speaker system.


----------



## doccoffin

Antique speaker system here.

I hope to upgrade later this year but, for now:


Infinity Kappa 6.1 fronts

Matching Infinity center

Fosgate dipole surrounds and

a very old AR sub about the size of a Volkswagen


driven by a Pioneer Elite SC-05

My "theater" is only 10` wide by 12` deep so I don`t need monster speakers.

I also don`t want to go to tiny satellites.Definitive Mythos STs are looking good for now, but I`ll probably change my mind by tomorrow.


----------



## TecHN9nE

Just completed my first home theater set up. Upgraded from a klipsch promedia 5.1 pc-in-a-box set up.



Denon avr-888

Energy RC Series Rosenut Finish

Front RC-30's

Center RC-LCR

Rear RC-10's

Monoprice 12 AWG wire and banan plugs


----------



## cybrsage

Due to space limitations, here is my setup (6.1):


Front LRC is a Paradigm Millenia 20 Trio










Rear Sides are Paradigm Cinema ADPs










Rear Center is a Paradigm Cinema CC










Subwoofer is a Paradigm PDR-10 (the older style - like the one pictured)


----------



## 4564

I'm a new member so be easy.

System, Sony 4400 ES

My speakers are Klipsch XL23 LCR, two surround Klipsch CDT 5650 flush mounts and a Klipsch Synergy 650Watt 12" subwoofer.

My newest addition are the XL23 LCR, I just received them a couple of days ago. I watched a movie and listen to music through these babies and they sound excellent. Very happy with this set up. I am looking for some outside speakers to hang under the eves, any suggestions would be great. I keep this short for my first post. Looking forward to being a active member. Thanks J.r.


----------



## brendy

Right now I have just a 2 channel system.Just sold my HT speakers.Still using the receiver in stereo mode.Speakers are vintage ESS AMT 1b with the Heil midrange/tweeter.


----------



## studlygoorite

I just bought the Paradigm Signature S8s with the C5 center channel and already have the 15" servo sub. I'll hook them up tomorrow.


----------



## Marka1700

I alos have a pair of JBL L110 currently not in use. Not sure what im going to do with them.


----------



## 12nrow

HT monitor audio studio 20sec front 12i c 4i rears, been looking for studio center for 10yrs to match fronts with no luck.


upstairs totem forest, cary pre, cary monoblocks , turntable



love the speakers


thanks


----------



## jburke02

I'm currently powering JBL Studio L830's with an LC1 center channel. For my surrounds, I have Boston Bravo II's....I really like them, they mount beautifully in corners and sound great. For my sub, I'm running an old JBL PB10 (it works fine for now, but have been keeping my eyes peeled for a JBL L8400 to replace it). I have a Pioneer VSX-1018AH-K now, but bought the SC-07....going to arrive Monday. For my needs, this all works well today. Bought the SC-07 because I got it for less than $1k, and hope to make use of it's more powerful features in due time.


----------



## ddave12000

Front LR: Mirage M1

Front C: JMLab Chorus

Rear: Triad Silver Omni

Sub: Meridian M1500

(Meridian 565 and Adcom amps)


----------



## Fabricator

ALTEC LANSING before they sissied out and went all computer










model 100 mains and model 66 center.


----------



## THE_FORCE

I thought I'd join in the fun, and post the new additions to my ikkle family here !


Front End: Kef Ref 205/2's, 204/2C centre, 2 x Fathom F112's juiced by Rotel 1575 & 1562 7 channel combo.




















201/2's for the sides:










XQ10's for rears:




















Also 3005SE's in the bedroom, and Mission 73's for the PC room.


One very happy Kef owner here.


----------



## Bigred7078

^ do you live in the future???


rockin setup man!


----------



## hrdluck13

Nicest looking speaer wire, terminals and plugs I have ever seen. Where did you buy them?


----------



## THE_FORCE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bigred7078* /forum/post/16001968
> 
> 
> ^ do you live in the future???
> 
> 
> rockin setup man!



Cheers matey !







Future living all the way !


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hrdluck13* /forum/post/16002161
> 
> 
> Nicest looking speaer wire, terminals and plugs I have ever seen. Where did you buy them?



Hi mate. The terminals are standard on the Kef Ref's (with the plastic protectors). They are pretty nice aren't they ?!


The cable is Chord Odyssey 4 which I got from these guys:

http://www.futureshop.co.uk/chord-od...le-p-1128.html 


Great service/price and speedy delivery. I'm a bit uneducated as to Chord Cable availability in the U.S though ?










Hope this helps !


----------



## hrdluck13

Looks great. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Fabricator























i'd love to hear that !


----------



## Barry Royse

Fronts- Energy Take TWR- x @ 60

Center- Energy Take FPS- x @ 80

Rears- Energy Take FPS- x @ 100

Sub- Outlaw Audio LFM-1 EX - LFE @ 120

Receiver- Onkyo TX-SR606


Really pleased with this set-up. I initially used Audyssey to configure the system, but in my opinion there was too much going on thru the rears and sub, and not enough base coming from the mains due to high (100) X over that Audyssey set. I re-configured the x overs and level matched all the speakers, and am very happy with the results. Nice bass extension up front, the sub goes deep when it should, but is more discrete the rest of the time. The rears are more subtle, and don't overwhelm the experience.


The rest of the system includes:


Pioneer 6020FD

PS3

Dish Network 722

Harmony One remote


----------



## John72953

Yamaha HTR-6190B - 7.1 A/V Receiver

Totem Sttaf Floorstanders (fronts)

Totem Mite-T Centre Channel

Totem Mite Bookshelfs (rears)

Revolver Rebel Red Turntable with Grado Reference Platinum Cartridge

Marantz TT15S1 Turntable with Clearaudio Virtuoso Cartridge

Tonar Vinyline 4189 Phonostage (MC/MM capable)

PS3 - 60GB (for BD and DVD viewing)

Panasonic Plasma 42" TH-42PX75U


Working on getting a separate 2-channel amp this year, but most likely next as I'm in the market for a higher-end unit and maybe tubes. Also looking at a better phono stage...we'll see.


John


----------



## jgiddyup

Update for me!


My system now consist of


Pioneer Pro 151HD 60" plasma

Sony CA8ES CD player

Panasonic BD30 Blu Ray

Motorola HDMI HD cable box

Marantz AV8003 processor/HD tuner

Aragon 2007 seven channel amp

Adcom ACE-615 line conditioner X2

Monitor Audio GS20 mains

Monitor Audio GSLCR center

Monitor Audio RSFX surrounds

Definitive Technology PF1500TL subwoofer


----------



## GregLee

Code:


Code:


SA-WM20 [Sony sub]
   M3   M2   M3      [Axiom LCR]
SA-W3800             [Sony sub]

              Z-5500 [Logitech sub]
S305          S305   [Cambridge Sound Works LS RS]

 BX-300    BX-300    [Coral LBS RBS]


----------



## rbartyczak

Primary HT 5.1 speakers:

Front L & R - Boston Acoustics VR940

Center - Boston Acoustics VR10

Rear - Boston Acoustics VRS

Subwoofer - SVS CS+ (with 12.3 upgrade) and Samson 500 amp


Secondary HT 5.1 speakers:

Sapphire Audio SAT1000HTB (5 speakers)

Subwoofer - Infinity PS10


----------



## Gigabite

Love it!










Samsung 52A750

Denon 3808CI

Kef IQ7 Fronts L&R

Kef IQ6 Center

Kef IQ8's Surround and Surround Backs

Triad Gold Powered Subwoofer

Panasonic DMPBD-30 Blueray

Monster HTS 1000


----------



## KlipschHead281

*Main HT Speakers*

Klipsch RF-82 Mains

Klipsch RC-64 Center

Klipsch KT-DS THX Surrounds

Klipsch RS-42 Rear Channel-single in center of rear

Klipsch KSW-300 Subwoofer

AV123 MFW-15 in Moho Rosa Satin Subwoofer

*Second System: Bedroom*

Klipsch KSF-10.5 Mains

Klipsch KSF-C5 Center

Polk Monitor 5's Surrounds

No subwoofer yet, not really needed in this room


----------



## lvtdude

*Speakers*


Vandersteen 1C's on Vandersteen stands (mains)

Ed Frias designed DIY speakers from audioreview.com (center, surround, rear surround)

Velodyne F1000 subwoofer

*Electronics*


Hafler XL 280 power amp (mains)

Onkyo TX-SR 706 receiver (all other channels)

Onkyo DX-7555 CD Player

Playstation 3

Comcast Motorola DVR

APC H15 Power Conditioner

*TV*


JVC HD56FN 56" rear projection HDTV

*Headphones*


Sennheiser HD540 Reference

Sennheiser RS130 Wireless

*Cables*


Cardas Quadlink (mains)

Radio Shack 16 g (all other channels)

Audioquest Ruby (preamp to amp)

MIT Musiclink (CD to receiver)

no brand HDMI's on PS3 and DVR

*Other*


One pain in the *ss cat that tries to climb behind all of it.


----------



## mikeronesia

On my first post in this thread I listed my JBL Studio L series speakers. Since then I've added a couple more JBL's.


First post

Front L/R JBL Studio L820's (2)

Center JBL Studio LC2 (1)

Sides JBL Studio L830's (2)

Subs JBL Studio L8400's (2)


I have added a pair of jbl PT800's that I have mounted on my L8400's. I call them PTL 9200c's. I think they look cool and they sound great. I'm kinda a dork.


----------



## Knucklehead90

I posted my speakers some months ago when I first became a member. I've since added a few things, replacing them mainly. My front speakers are now Emotiva ERT 8.3 towers, an AV123 Bigfoot center and an Infinity PS212 sub. Surrounds are out of sight, a pair of Emotiva ERD-1s, great little speakers. This is all powered by an Emotiva UPA-7 amp with an HK AVR 247 as pre/pro, until Monday when an Emotiva LMC-1 prepro gets here. All I can say about the ERT towers is this: if you are looking for a new pair of mains try them! They are fantastic at this price. They compare to speakers costing 2-3 times as much and sound better than many of them.


Anyway, here is my modest setup:


----------



## mikieson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jim9251* /forum/post/15074731
> 
> 
> I replaced my small bookshelf speakers with Yamaha NS-777 front towers, NS-333 rear surrounds and an NS-444 center. These have a high gloss black piano finish and look great. They sound amazing too and I've listened to several of the out of my price range Polk, Klipsch, etc. TO ME these sounded the best. I also have a Yamaha YST-SW315 subwoofer all connected to a Yamaha HTR-5935.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What an amazing change this has been.



Just curious as to how you really like your Yamaha speakers? Can they handle some hard music? Im looking to replace my old BOSE 301 or 311's..whatever they are...The Yamahas I have seen are priced very low and look nice..


What you think?


----------



## Lordoftherings

Mains = Image Concept 200

Alternate Mains = Pure Acoustics QX900-F (Also used occasionally as Side Surrounds)

Center = Paradigm CC-300

Alternate Center = Pure Acoustics QX900-C (Also used as a single Rear Surround)

Side Surrounds A = Paradigm Titan

Side Surrounds B = Pure Acoustics QX900-S

Rear surrounds = Paradigm Atom

Extra Rear Surrounds = Realistic Minimus-7W

Front side effects = Genexxa PRO LX 5

Subwoofers x 2 = Definitive Technology Powerfield 15 (with 15" driver in each)


Total = 18 speakers (includes the two subs) actually installed in the main listening room.

The most running at the same time is 13 (including the two subs).

I used 3 amps to power 11 speakers (excluding the two subs).

So, at the highest point, my system is running as an 11.2-channel configuration.

But it is only occasionally running so.

Most of the time, it is running as a 7.2 or 9.2-channel system.

I switched speakers and positions for experimentation.


Nothing fancy, but that gives me a good perspective on Sound exploration & positions.


I also have 3 more systems in my home, but they are only Stereo, except for another one that is a 5.1 to 7.1 system, but not worth mentioning, only for listening. And they are

constantly in movement with the new trends and tricks, voodoo magic stuff...


Cheers to all, and please have FUN & ENJOY.


________

Bob


----------



## spectrumbx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *THE_FORCE* /forum/post/16001499
> 
> 
> I thought I'd join in the fun, and post the new additions to my ikkle family here !
> 
> 
> Front End: Kef Ref 205/2's, 204/2C centre, 2 x Fathom F112's juiced by Rotel 1575 & 1562 7 channel combo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow!

Very nice.


----------



## ungo4

Front Stage

Emotiva ERM-1 LCR


Surrounds

Emotiva ERD-1 pr.


Sub

SVS PB10-NSD


Receiver

Pioneer VSX-1015

(future upgrade to Emotiva UMC-1 pre/pro and UPA-7 or XPA-5 amp)


Source

Dish Vip-622 HD-DVR receiver

Samsung DVD-HD950 DVD


Display

Samsung direct view Tantus HDTV


Modest but enough to make me happy(for now!)


----------



## JimAudio

Imf als40


----------



## JimAudio

Old, cherry cabinets, nice.


----------



## gamekiller

First system: 2005-2007


Mitsubishi DLP 62 TV don't remember modal

Yamaha Receiver: Don't remember modal

Yamaha 5 disc CD player: Don't remember modal

Yamaha DVD player: Don't remember modal

Klipsch: RF-3 ll Fronts

Klipsch: RC-3 ll Center

Klipsch: SS-3 Surround

Best buy: Sub 10


Second System: 2007-2008

Same TV

Same Audio

Paradigm: Monitor 9 Fronts

Paradigm: CC-290 Center

Unknown in-celling: 6.5 surround speakers

Velodyne: DLS-3750R 10


What I have today: 2008-????

Samsung: LN52A650 LCD TV

NAD: T744 Surround Receiver

NAD: 916 Six-Three channel amp

PS3: 60G

Xbox360

HD: DirecTV HD

Richard Gray's Power Company: RGPC 400 Pro

B&W: 600 S3 Fronts

B&W: LCR 600 S3

Unknown in-celling surround speaker

Velodyne: SPL-1000R 10


----------



## CadmanDigital4U

I just spent the evening listening to the following:


Deep Purple "Machine Head" SACD

Boot-legged hi-res DVD audio of Pink Floyd "Dark Side of the Moon"

Nine Inch Nails " The Downward Spiral" SACD

Alice in Chains "Greatest Hits" DVD audio

Tesla "Standing Room Only" DVD audio

Tchaikovsky "1812 Overture" SACD (new DSD recording)


Klipsch speakers: (6) RF-83 mains: (FR, FL, Side Surround "A" right and left, Surround Back right and left), (2) RS-62 (Side Surround "B" right and left), (1) Rc-64 (Center)


(2) JL Audio Gotham sub woofers


Other equipment: Denon AVR-5308CI, Denon DVD-2500BTCI, Earthquake Sound Cinenova 7 Grande, Mitsubishi WD-73833 HDTV, PS3 80 GB, Directv HR-21 HD DVR, Oppo Dv-980H, Xbox 360 Elite


I moved around the front speakers, so I thought I would post some new pictures. The pictures aren't the best quality, but I tried using the "Pano" app for the Iphone to see how they would turn out.























Here is the layout of the room:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/attac...6&d=1220886768


----------



## Fabricator




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CadmanDigital4U* /forum/post/16146791
> 
> 
> I just spent the evening listening to the following:
> 
> 
> Deep Purple "Machine Head" SACD
> 
> Boot-legged hi-res DVD audio of Pink Floyd "Dark Side of the Moon"
> 
> Nine Inch Nails " The Downward Spiral" SACD
> 
> Alice in Chains "Greatest Hits" DVD audio
> 
> Tesla "Standing Room Only" DVD audio
> 
> Tchaikovsky "1812 Overture" SACD (new DSD recording)
> 
> 
> Klipsch speakers: (6) RF-83 mains: (FR, FL, Side Surround "A" right and left, Surround Back right and left), (2) RS-62 (Side Surround "B" right and left), (1) Rc-64 (Center)
> 
> 
> (2) JL Audio Gotham sub woofers
> 
> 
> Other equipment: Denon AVR-5308CI, Denon DVD-2500BTCI, Earthquake Sound Cinenova 7 Grande, Mitsubishi WD-73833 HDTV, PS3 80 GB, Directv HR-21 HD DVR, Oppo Dv-980H, Xbox 360 Elite
> 
> 
> I moved around the front speakers, so I thought I would post some new pictures. The pictures aren't the best quality, but I tried using the "Pano" app for the Iphone to see how they would turn out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the layout of the room:
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/attac...6&d=1220886768



i could dig hangin out with you. maybe even the Tchaikovsky thing.

and i would even bring a good camera with me.

8-tracks make your camera look old.


----------



## samsurd2

With addition of a new subwoofer, here's what I have. It's modest but sounds great to me which is all that counts.










Polk Audio R150 x 4 (FL, FR, SR, SL)

Polk Audio CSR x 1 (Center)

BIC Acoustech H-100 Subwoofer


Other equipment:

Sony STR-DG1000 AVR

Sony DVP-NC85H 5 disc DVD player

Samsung DVD-VR330 combo VCR/DVD Recorder

Motorola DCT6412 III HD DVR/STB

Samsung HL-S5086W DLP HDTV


----------



## NancyJane

I just recently bought a pair of front Paradigm Milennia Speakers. Now, I know the rule of thumb is always pair up with the same brand center channel to match sound. Would it be really unwise to purchase Vienna Acoustic Center Channel Theatro Group to place as my center channel. It sounded really nice. What do you think? Will they be highly mismatched?


----------



## hrdluck13

Nancy, You don't want to pair the same brand. You want to pair the same line.

I am not familiar with Paradigm but you want to get the center that matches the fronts.


Trust me, I learned this the hard way a while ago..


----------



## Sysgod

Good god cadman, i just got the chill up my spine reading what your set up consisted of!!!


----------



## Fanaticalism




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NancyJane* /forum/post/16166847
> 
> 
> I just recently bought a pair of front Paradigm Milennia Speakers. Now, I know the rule of thumb is always pair up with the same brand center channel to match sound. Would it be really unwise to purchase Vienna Acoustic Center Channel Theatro Group to place as my center channel. It sounded really nice. What do you think? Will they be highly mismatched?



Those two speakers couldn't be any more different. I would not do that.


Which Millenia did you purchase?


----------



## THE_FORCE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spectrumbx* /forum/post/16132025
> 
> 
> Wow!
> 
> Very nice.



Cheers for that mate ! Checked out the link in your sig also. VERY nice !


----------



## spectrumbx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *THE_FORCE* /forum/post/16169382
> 
> 
> Cheers for that mate ! Checked out the link in your sig also. VERY nice !



It is amazing how this:










became what you currently have.


My decor was supposed to be temporary, but the busy life is keeping me from doing much with the place.

I will be moving up to a new place soon.









I will get new speakers then just for stereo listening.

I do think that I will settle for the XQ series though as the ref series is a little too much spent for me as far as speakers.


Congrats!


----------



## talstarone

Well I can say I certainly have a very modest system compared to the incredible set-ups I have seen in this Thread.

It certainly gives me something to shoot for.


Polk Audio R300 Floor Standing Speakers(Front R&L)

Polk Audio CSR Center Channel Speaker

Polk Audio R150 Book Shelf Speakers(Surrounds R&L)

And A Small Passive Sub That Came With A Theater In A Box System


----------



## THE_FORCE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spectrumbx* /forum/post/16181155
> 
> 
> I do think that I will settle for the XQ series though as the ref series is a little too much spent for me as far as speakers.
> 
> 
> Congrats!



Cheers bro !







You should be more than happy with the XQ's I reckon - seeing as they share alot of design and tech with the Ref's - and they sound the biz.


----------



## baggies

hi first post.


speakers - Atlantic Technology System 170 - 7.1 config

Onkyo 508

Sharp Z12000 MKII


----------



## john barlow

I have a Denon 5308CI driving:


Front L & R: Original Gallo Nucleus Reference with Bass Balls.


Center: Gallo Reference AV Center channel speaker


Sur. Rear: Totem Lynks Dipole surrounds.



Subwoofer: Sunfire True Signature with a 2700 watt amp.


I really enjoy listening to those original Gallo Nucleus. There is pretty good synergy with the newer center. The early Gallo speakers that came out in the mid 90's blew me away when I heard them at CES. They do a great disappearing act. They are rarely up for sale but, every now and them I see them on Audiogon.


I am no stranger to good high end speakers. I have owned Wilson Watt Puppy 7's, Wilson Sophia's, B&W Silver Signatures, Dali MS 5's., Proac 3.8's and the newer Proac D28's. The Gallo Nucleus Reference is my favorite after the Wilson Watt Puppies.


----------



## koksalcelep

1 pair towers: Polk Audio Monitor 70

1 Sub: JBL ES150P

1 Receiver: Sony STR-DG720



Bose Lifestyle 18


Sony Bravia 46" LCD


Playstation 3



Here are some photos...


----------



## mikeronesia




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *koksalcelep* /forum/post/16261172
> 
> 
> 1 pair towers: Polk Audio Monitor 70
> 
> 1 Sub: JBL ES150P
> 
> 1 Receiver: Sony STR-DG720
> 
> 
> 
> Bose Lifestyle 18
> 
> 
> Sony Bravia 46" LCD
> 
> 
> Playstation 3



That's a good looking setup. I like the wine and Patron close by as well. Do the wine glasses ever clank when you have it cranked?


----------



## koksalcelep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeronesia* /forum/post/16268599
> 
> 
> That's a good looking setup. I like the wine and Patron close by as well. Do the wine glasses ever clank when you have it cranked?



They clanked at the beginning but then i moved them apart and now there is no sound coming out of them...


also thanks for your attention...


----------



## jf1850

Finally found the deal i was looking for. some bp7002 bb was trying to get rid of. so here it is now

front bp7002

center mythos 3

rears mythos 2

sub jbl PB 10

I cant decide if I want a new sub next or a amp. Guess I better get the approval first.


----------



## tribestros

Front Towers: MartinLogan Purity Electrostatic Speakers

Center: Klipsch Icon Dual

Rear: Bose 201s

Subwoofer: Definitive Technology ProSub 8"

Amplifier: harmon/kardon AVR-354


----------



## nelson57

Great systems here. I'm a poor photographer but here's my setup.

Paradigm Studio 100's v.4

CC690 Center

ADP 590 surrounds.

Subs Dual Outlaw LFM-EX-1's


----------



## Fabricator




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nelson57* /forum/post/16275383
> 
> 
> Great systems here. I'm a poor photographer but here's my setup.
> 
> Paradigm Studio 100's v.4
> 
> CC690 Center
> 
> ADP 590 surrounds.
> 
> Subs Dual Outlaw LFM-EX-1's



nice. but damn, thats a narrow room.


----------



## Fabricator

here is my update. i am working on better subs & surrounds.


SWANS 6.1 & C3.


----------



## nelson57




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fabricator* /forum/post/16275492
> 
> 
> nice. but damn, thats a narrow room.



It sure is, only 7.6" wide, but its all mine







Thats an awesome setup you have there. How is that center mounted on top of the television?


----------



## tdockweiler

I've only had a decent home theater system for about 4 years now. It seems like I go through so many speakers and i've wasted so much money on finding the ones I like. I seem to do this a lot with headphones too!


My first home theater setup was a simple JBL HTIB. For the dirt cheap price, it didn't sound bad at all. I eventually upgraded to some Paradigm speakers and was never really impressed with them. If I remember right they were Paradigm Titan bookshelf speakers and whatever center matched them. I eventually sold them to a friend after a few years. I would have loved to look into Paradigm some more, but they seem impossible to find locally or even online.


The first really decent home theater system was the one I had in my apartment a few years ago before buying a house. It was 2 JBL Northridge E-80 floorstanding speakers, the center and a JBL E250P subwoofer. I think I had a Yamaha receiver at the time. For the price I actually find JBL speakers to be pretty good!


After moving into my first home I upgraded to some Axiom speakers and hated them. It's too bad it took me well over the return period to figure this out. I guess i'm too picky. After three months I switched over to an older center speaker and felt that it sounded much better and everything was crystal clear. It's the Infinity TSS-Center 4000. I don't know why, but I love that speaker. Anyone else tried it?


BTW my Axiom setup was 2 M60 V2's and VP150 center. I hooked up my old JBL setup temporarily and felt the sound was better. Some may call me crazy or that i'm deaf. I compared them side by side for several hours trying to figure out which ones I liked the most. I figure I must be deaf because I seem to be like the only one who dislike the Axiom speakers.


Since I have this weird attachment to my Infinity center speaker I checked into getting some Infinity floor standing speakers. I almost went with some Polk Monitor 60's for a very cheap price, but decided to go with the Infinity P362's.


I re-wired them with some 14 gauge cable and did a calibration of everything to perfection. So far I really like them, but they seem to impress me the most with music. I'll admit I prefer a pair of earphones + headphone amp for music, but this is just as good.


I'm not sure the TSS-Center 4000 is a good match for the P362's, so I ordered a PC350 center yesterday. Hopefully it's not a downgrade since it costs much less than the TSS-Center 4000. To me, so far I haven't found a center speaker that sounds as clear as the TSS-Center 4000.


Next up I'm going to upgrade my terrible rear speakers. I also think my JBL subwoofer isn't that good (JBL E250p). I'm looking at upgrading it to something by HSU or SVS. I have a few more pieces to upgrade, but here's what I have so far:


Sony 46" KDL-46XBR2 (probably keep this until it dies, I like it that much)

Oppo DV-981HD DVD Player

Sony PS3

Infinity Primus P362 mains

Infinity TSS-Center 4000 (soon to be PC350)

JBL Northridge E10 rear speakers (suggestions?)

Onkyo TX-SR605

JBL E250P Subwoofer (soon to be SVS or HSU)


I think my weakest link is perhaps the rear speakers and the subwoofer. I think the receiver is fine, but i'm not quite sure. Any suggestions for me?


Even with a lot of calibration it's been hard to stop the JBL from being boomy. It's pretty annoying.


Since i'm really into portable audio, here's what I currently use and love:


Airhead headphone amp

AKG 701's headphones (obviously not just for portable use!)

Ultimate Ears Triple Fi 10


I've used an Ipod with Apple Lossless and WAV files for awhile, but i've recently have been using a Sansa and a Cowon player since I've started to hate being tied to Itunes. I'm in the process of upgrading my entire CD collection to FLAC.


Strangely the Ultimate Ears sound pretty bad on the Sansa View until an amp is used. This is not really the case with the ipod since it seems to power them well.


----------



## Fabricator




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nelson57* /forum/post/16276059
> 
> 
> It sure is, only 7.6" wide, but its all mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats an awesome setup you have there. How is that center mounted on top of the television?



thats







, a " a mans gotta do, what a mans gotta do"


thanx. i gotta tell ya. the pics just don't do it justice.


everybody asks about the stand, here it is (with old center). the speaker DOES NOT touch the 65".


----------



## Sunny-S

Bedroom-Samsung HT-Q100


----------



## 60SXRD

Stereo System: PSB Stratus Goldi

HT: NHT Classic Three Mains, NHT Classic Two Center, NHT IC2 Surrounds, NHT IW2 Surround Back, HSU STF2 Subwoofer.


----------



## esswun

I bought this as a set in 1999 and they are still going strong: Polk RM5400. They sound pretty good and get fairly loud for smaller, satellite sized speakers. The sub isn't phenomenal or anything as it is only an 8" but it does it's job well enough.


Fronts: RM2000II and are made out of some kind of ceramic/stone material.

Center: RM2500c also made out of the ceramic stuff

Rears: M2

Sub: PSW50 powered 8" sub


I finally got my Pioneer Kuro and a PS3 and am hoping to upgrade my speakers and receiver over the next year as well. I had another post regarding floorstanding speakers that I may look into for fronts but I might get bookshelf sized ones all around. We'll see. Hadn't really looked into Polk for my new stuff but was considering Definitive, B&W, SVS, Axiom, NHT. It's all a work in progress and I'll have to research a lot.


----------



## BRAISKI

Currently I have a Sony HTIB







can't wait for my Def Techs


----------



## Crossfiresrt6

Infinity Intermezzo 4.1t L/R, Ininfity CAS 3.1 center, Infinity Beta ES250 for surrounds


----------



## dlaur

I was glancing thru a few websites and landed here. Seems to be an informative forum with folks from all different equipment flavors... that's cool...


I used to use Bang & Olufsen equipment for years. Great equipment for anyone wanting something to last for a very, very, long time. I still use the B&O in different areas of the house - our bedroom and in the living room I use my old M150 speakers going through a Lexicon MC12 processor - out to the Spectron and Acoustic Reality mono-block amps...


As for my music - I use a set of PipeDreams Towers that also have the subs nick-named "Depth Charges" - powered by a VAC Avatar Super Tube Amp - Audio Resolution Opus 21 Dac & Transport and handled by the PipeDreams' Crossover system. They are without a doubt the finest speakers I have ever heard.


David


----------



## splittheatom

living room

denon 788

fronts paradigm monitor 7 v.3

centre . energy not quite sure of model # . but has 2 ..5 1/4 woofers & 1 ' dome tweeter ..exl series as well

rears . energy exl 15

sub .. monitor audio 10 inch bronze series


----------



## splittheatom

my 2 channel setup is pioneer .. older amp model a-7 .. with set of paradigm 9se .. just through a philips dvd player .. actually sounds pretty good


----------



## splittheatom

but i wish i had bose .. haha .. jk jk


----------



## splittheatom

i also have a pair of energy c-200 that i dont even use .. i just bought them because of the deal i got on them from fs .. $149 a pair . 5 year warranty & the whole bit


----------



## ace27

Fronts: Paradigm Studio 100s

Center: Paradigm Signature C3

Rears: Paradigm ADP-370s

Pre-Amp Integra 9.8

Amp: Anthem PVA-7

DIY SDX-15 Sub with EP 2500 amp, needs to be painted, had to try it out first.

PS3 Games and Blu-Ray

HD-1000 Projector

Sorry about the pic quality!!


----------



## mikeronesia

Wow, very nice. That's how my room would look if I didn't have a wife that likes stuff.


----------



## farmermark49

Here is my setup


Aperion Audio:

Intimus 6T-DB Hybrid XD 7.1


Front Speakers: 2 Intimus 6T Tower Speaker

Center Channel: 1 Intimus 6C Center Channel Speaker

Surrounds: 2 Intimus 5DB Dipole/Bipole Surround Speaker

Rear Surrounds: 2 Intimus 5B Bookshelf Speaker

Subwoofer: 1 Bravus 12D - Dual 12" Powered Subwoofer


----------



## hrdluck13

Ace,

The room looks great. Congrats!


----------



## Bigred7078

ace27,

awesome setup man, looks very classy and clean.


----------



## phish00

I am using Paradigm 70ct Definitive Technology Pro Center 1000 and Definitive Pro sub 800 though I am thinking about upgrading to the pro 800's.


----------



## supervisor777

polk audio rti a9 \\csi a6 \\ ls90


----------



## Rick13160

My speaker setup:

Front M&K S-150s (LCR)

Surround M&K SS-250s

Rear Surround: M&K SS-250s

Sob Velodyne DD-18


I am thinking of adding a second Velodyne DD-18 - "Just because"


----------



## Resiroth

My setup:

Dish 722 receiver/DVR ( going up to 922 when released )

Xbox360 + HD DVD player

PS3

Onkyo 507

polk LSi 15

Velodyne DLS 3500R

Samsung 40 inch 1080p.


Main room:

Kef 104.2 in great condition.


----------



## Anthony247

My Personal setup is not as nice as some on here but I paid only 50 Bucks for the whole thing...

Receiver- Kenwood VR-209

Subwoofer-Sherwood SP-310W

Center Channel- Yamaha NS-AC142

R&L Front-NS-A527

R&L Rear- NS-A637


Like I said not the best but more than enough for what I need and a heck of a deal...


----------



## Anthony247

I decided to add some photos of my 50 dollar system


----------



## b4z

Sony 42A10 RPTV LCD

Cambridge Audio 540V2 receiver

Panasonic BD30 Blu Ray

TechCraft SWP 60 TV stand

5 Mirage OMD5 speakers

1 Mirage Prestige S10 subwoofer


----------



## Fabricator




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Anthony247* /forum/post/16382616
> 
> 
> I decided to add some photos of my 50 dollar system



not bad for $50. are those klh's ?


----------



## Anthony247

No they are all Yamaha NS series...Yeah I couldnt pass em up may not be some thousand dollar system but it works...The subwoofer I have is a Sherwood SP310w


----------



## KrazyMonkey

Just getting into audio. Had a HTIB and a 30" Toshiba CRT previously until I recently upgraded almost everything. My financial situation should improve considerably over the next few years, as I'm finishing up my Ph.D. this year and should actually begin to make a livable wage. Long term, I'm considering putting together a Dynaudio/McIntosh setup of some sort. But currently I have...



Speakers:


4 Polk Audio VM10 for fronts and surrounds

1 Polk Audio VM20 for center channel

1 Polk Audio PSW 125 subwoofer


Receiver/ Media:


Sony DG720 receiver with PS3 processing HD sound

PS3 for movies and PS3, 360, and Wii for gaming


TV:


Panasonic 46" 1080p plasma PZ85U


Car:


I have an old Alpine head unit and disc changer and MB Quart speakers. I'm not doing anything to upgrade my car stereo until I get my next car.


----------



## IrishLord82

Okay, I'll chime in with my setup.


Mains: Kavent Gracia L/R

Center: KEF 100C

Surrounds: KEF 107s

Rears: KEF Coda 7s

Sub Woofers: MFW-15 (2)


Receiver: Onkyo TX-SR875

Amplifier: Emotiva IPS-1

CD: Kavent 931

DVD/Music harddrive: PS3


TV: Mitsubishi 73734 (ISF calibrated)


----------



## Todd Lee

I just upgraded from a Sony htib.


Now I have:


Mains: Polk RTIa5

Center: Polk CSIa4

Surround: Polk RC80i

Sub: SVS PB12-nsd


Receiver: Pioneer 1018ah-k

BD: Sony BDP S-301

DVD: Clearplay

TV: Toshiba 62-hm196


----------



## 1BigRedC

Def Tech

BP7001sc's

BPVXP's

CLR2000

CLR2500


powered by Pio 59txi


here's the butt.....now going to sell the speakers


----------



## QuiGonJosh

Center: tSc RC1

Fronts: Polk T15

Surrounds: tSc A5-PR

Subwoofer: Sony SA-W2500


----------



## Vanorge

my first upgrades from a HTIB.

still looking forward to an av reciever with HDMI 1.3a, saving up. but for now.


av rec: yamaha HTR 5760

mains: energy C-5

center: energy CC1

surround L/R: insignia BS2111

subwoofers: one MIRAGE BPS150i, and a SONY SWA 2500


----------



## pddrumheller

I have a Mirage 5.1 setup. OS3 series. 2 floorstanding, center, rears, and the 8" sub, all OS3 series. My receiver is a Denon 2809CI


----------



## Fanaticalism

So far:


Vienna Acoustics

Mozart Grand

Maestro Grand

Hayden Grand

JL Audio f112


Only thing I am looking to do, is add another f112, on the speaker front anyway.


----------



## bool

My setup hasn't changed, but my wife got her Polk RM10's replaced by a Sunfire setup:


Sunfire CRS-3 L/R

Sunfire CRM2-BIP Surrounds

Sunfire CRS-3C Center


My fear is that her setup may sound better than mine for movies since everything matches.....we'll see.


----------



## burtonb161

Finally got my setup to a point worth posting about...












Pioneer KRP-500M

Pioneer VSX-03TXH

Sony PS3

DirecTv HR20 DVR

Toshiba HD-A2

Microsoft Xbox360

APC H15



Def Tech BP8's (front)

Def Tech C/L/R 2002 (center)

Def Tech Studio Monitor 350's (rears)

Kef Kube 1 (sub)


----------



## kimmel

I have saffire audio st1 mk2s wich are the same speaker as the tst1 the speaker co. i bought them in 06 i think and also saw them on tweeter.com. ialso have the center channel and in-walls, my in-walls are different than the new speaker co line i think i was told saffire audio was run buy some infinity engineers or something like that and got mine on clearance becuase they were going out of business. oh and ive got an hsu vtf 3 mk3 12 in 350 watt sub awsome!!! evrything is ran off a denon avr-2106 reciever


----------



## THE_FORCE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *burtonb161* /forum/post/16436209
> 
> 
> Finally got my setup to a point worth posting about...



That looks great mate.


----------



## Hksvr4

Klipsch F2's, C2 center and Epik Dragon.


----------



## burtonb161

that sub is huge!


----------



## cagiva88

Just sign up ...and new to stereo audio


Speaker : Zingali Prelude1

Integrated Ampli : Moon I-1

Cd Player : NAD C525BEE


----------



## Todd Lee

Very nice pics *burton* and *hks*!


I took some shots of my previously mentioned setup.


And yes, the kids were watching Cinderella.










PB12-NSD


----------



## burtonb161

Nice setup Todd. Very clean looking, I like it. The theater chair looks nice and comfortable too.


----------



## Todd Lee

Thanks, yeah, the chairs are cozy. Makes it hard to stay awake through a late movie. They are Berkline 45004's. I bought them a few years ago on an avs power buy.


----------



## enigmaticEntity

I have one of these: (Kenwood AX-7)

http://images.google.com.au/images?h...gbv=2&aq=f&oq= 


(click on the second one for a large view)


(except the pre-amp is on the left side of the power amp.)

The setup is on a desk/workstation, with the amps where the printer should be and the speakers in the top corners. I think the sound quality is very good, except that I will need to get a sub-woofer eventually.


----------



## mikeronesia




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Todd Lee* /forum/post/16453254
> 
> 
> Thanks, yeah, the chairs are cozy. Makes it hard to stay awake through a late movie. They are Berkline 45004's. I bought them a few years ago on an avs power buy.



Nice end table too.







Do you let the kids eat and drink in there?


----------



## Todd Lee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeronesia* /forum/post/16464336
> 
> 
> Nice end table too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you let the kids eat and drink in there?



They often eat crackers, any messes get vacuumed up pretty easy. Drinks are the occasional problem. The daughter uses a sippy cup, and my son is real good about not spilling. We make him use a straw, with cups that have lids for the most part. We have had 2 spills, 1 of which was from a drink that mom and dad left in a cup holder after a late show. Daughter found it next morning.










The microfiber cleans up really nicely, with just water and a rag for food spots. We use a carpet shampooer for the carpets and any real messes on the seats.


The "end table" doesn't get used by anything other than remotes. Dad would flip his lid if anything got spilled on top of it!


----------



## Tank23

I have a 7.1 system with some rare (I think) speakers. I wonder if I'm the only one on this site with MB Quart and Fosgate Audio speakers. If not, I'd like to hear from others and what they think of them.


MB Quart QLSP44XL Towers

Fosgate Audio FA61.0 Surrounds

Fosgate Audio FA52.0 Center

SVS PB12-NSD Sub

Onkyo 705 Receiver


Please ignore the baby toys...my nine month old is taking over the house. The system is in a temporary spot (yes, in front of the fire place!) as we clean up to sell our condo. Looking forward to a house so I can really crank these things up...


----------



## Todd Lee

Looks great Tank, good luck with the sale!


----------



## vidrfg

I just recently purchased a full set of Klipsch speakers from Mike over at acousticsounddesign.com I have the RF-82 fronts, RC62 Center and 4- RS-52 surrounds. I also bought the Denon 3808 AV receiver. I have always been a fan of Klipsch and have owned the Quintets for years. It is amazing how great the reference series sounds. I love the crisp clean sound and they do a great job of filling the gap from mid to sub. The Denon receiver is a pretty awesome piece of equipment also. It has the networking ability and can access internet radio and firmware updates. If anyone is looking at buying a set on Klipsch give Mike a call he made me an awesome deal I couldn't pass up. $3,378.00 for everything delivered 2-RF82, 1-RC62, 4-RS52 and the Denon 3808. I looked around for a long time and this was by far the best price I could find.


Love the Forum


----------



## Redcoat23

All Tv's are CRT...for now









*Main Bedroom*


SOURCE

Xbox 1 Debug Kit (runs XBMC great!)


AMP

Onkyo TX-SR606


SPKRS

Front L/R Mission 705

Centre - Mordaunt Short T1000

Rear - M&K K4 Tripole

Sub - B&W ASW3000

*Back Games Room*


Stereo setup


SOURCE

Xbox 1 Debug Kit

PS2


AMP

Marantz model that escapes me for now.


SPKRS

Yamaha NS40M Studio Monitors

*Downstairs Lounge*


SOURCE

Xbox 1 Debug Kit

PS3

Xbox360

Main PC with 4Tb of various media

Part-time use - Sony G70 CRT projector


AMP

Onkyo TX-SR876


SPRKS

Front L/R - Mission M35i

Centre - Mordaunt Short T1000

Rear - Kef IQ8DS - Dipole

Sub - Parts Express Atlantic Technology Buyout


Currently Building 3 M&K S250 Clones and 4 M&K MPS-2575 Tripole rears (passive) - for the big system downstairs.


----------



## FEChariot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tank23* /forum/post/16470700
> 
> 
> 
> Please ignore the baby toys...my nine month old is taking over the house. The system is in a temporary spot (yes, in front of the fire place!) as we clean up to sell our condo. Looking forward to a house so I can really crank these things up...



Coming from the father of a 2y/o, you're going to want those speaker cones covered in the new place. Once your 9month old is walking watch out speakers..... Good luck in finding a house with a good room for HT.


Here is my setup:



Front: PSB T65

Center: PSB 200ci

Left/Right Rears: PSB 500s

Rear/Rears : PSB Alphas

Sub: PSB Subsonic II 12"

Reciever: Arcam AVR300











Sound insulation around the T65's










Alphas mounted on the brick wall for the rears


----------



## Imbu

I have


Mains: Mordaunt Short Performance 6

Center:Energy CC-3

Surrounds:Monitor Audio BRF

Sub Woofers: Jm Labs Cobalt SW 800


Receiver: Onkyo TX-SR806

Pre-Amp: Ayre K-5xe

Amplifier: Classe Cav-75

Blu-Ray : Sony BDP S-350

Turntables: Rega P-5 with TT PSU Exact Cartridge

Phono Stage: Sim Audio Moon LP3

Projector : Panasonic PT AE 3000

Screen : 106 Inch


----------



## wizzack

Got the camera out and took some pics of my Elemental Designs W6-6TC's. I've downgraded to a 2 channel system for now. Extremely happy with the sound. Smooth like butta! The finish is pretty nice too.










Powered by an Onkyo 805 and all new wiring coming this week along with a center channel & surrounds. Surprisingly I could tell a difference when bi-amped so I'll be going that route.


----------



## wizzack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lockdown* /forum/post/15316644
> 
> 
> my humble 5.1 system
> 
> 
> onkyo tx-sr805 powering:
> 
> aci sapphire xl (piano black)
> 
> aci sapphire xlc (piano black as well)
> 
> hsu research VTF-3 MK3 subwoofer (satin black)
> 
> 
> onkyo 805 preamp outputs for the 2 side surrounds into a panasonic xr57. i don't remember the model number for the side surrounds, but they came with an onkyo HTIB package that i bought years ago when i didn't know any better.



Ooh thank you for the great idea. Can you tell a difference in the front stage sound when there's a less of a load on the receiver? Since there's more juice available I'd think the fronts would sound better?


----------



## FEChariot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wizzack* /forum/post/16493791
> 
> 
> Got the camera out and took some pics of my Elemental Designs W6-6TC's. I've downgraded to a 2 channel system for now. Extremely happy with the sound. Smooth like butta! The finish is pretty nice too.



Sweet Pics, any chance of you posting the exif data or a link to your flickr page?


----------



## Clemulus

My set-up 7.1 set-up


Fronts: JBL E80

Center: JBL EC35

Surrounds: 4 X JBL E20's

Sub: JBL PB10


Powered by Pioneer VSX-03TXH


----------



## theabs

For my 2-channel room, I rotate in:


Acoustic Research M6

Wharfedale Diamond 9.6

Advent Heritage (original version)


Audio Pro Sub Focus


Bedroom:


Acoustic Research AR5


Home Theater:


Infinity Beta 7-speaker system + CSW-10 sub


----------



## evac311

ROOM TREATMENT- 12 Ready Acoustics SuperSub bass traps, and 8 Ready Acoustics High Frequency absorbtion panels mounted at the ceiling and wall first-reflection points

MAINS- B&W CDM1 bookshelf monitors bi-amped

CENTER- B&W CDM CSE

SUBWOOFERS- 2 Infinity CSW 10 650 watt 10 inch

SURROUNDS- 2 Infinity ES250 dipoles

RECEIVER- Pioneer Elite VSX 52tx THX running mains passively bi-amped with unused 6th and 7th channels

MONITOR- Mitsubishi WD-60735 60 inch DLP

BLU RAY- PS3

2 CHANNEL SOURCE- Vista PC to receiver DAC via spdif coaxial through M Audio Audiophile 192 sound card

MEDIA PLAYER SOFTWARE- Foobar2000 with ASIO bit-perfect output

SUBWOOFER EQ- Infinity RABOS parametric eq

ROOM CORRECTION SOFTWARE- Room EQ Wizard


----------



## LAMBERT R CONE

paradigm v5's


studio 100's

cc690

adp590 x 4

sub 15


anthem d2

anthem a5

anthem mca50

panamax 5510 , 5300

samsung 850


bert


----------



## mikeronesia




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Clemulus* /forum/post/16528687
> 
> 
> My set-up 7.1 set-up
> 
> 
> Fronts: JBL E80
> 
> Center: JBL EC35
> 
> Surrounds: 4 X JBL E20's
> 
> Sub: JBL PB10
> 
> 
> Powered by Pioneer VSX-03TXH



Cool picture and a very nice looking setup.


----------



## mikeronesia




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wizzack* /forum/post/16493791
> 
> 
> Got the camera out and took some pics of my Elemental Designs W6-6TC's. I've downgraded to a 2 channel system for now. Extremely happy with the sound. Smooth like butta! The finish is pretty nice too.



Very nice, you are quite the artist.


----------



## Bigred7078




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LAMBERT R CONE* /forum/post/16539922
> 
> 
> paradigm v5's
> 
> 
> studio 100's
> 
> cc690
> 
> adp590 x 4
> 
> sub 15
> 
> 
> anthem d2
> 
> anthem a5
> 
> anthem mca50
> 
> panamax 5510 , 5300
> 
> samsung 850
> 
> 
> bert



wow sweet, got any pics?


----------



## Scottyb09

M&K S-150s up front, S-150AC for the center, SS-150s for the rears, and an MX-350 sub. Eventually plan to move to a 7.1 system (or possibly a Pro-Logic IIz system). When we get a house, I'll probably get Klipsch as the secondary system and keep my M&Ks in the theatre room (along with proper acoustical treatments and a separate amp).


----------



## Parva

5.1 set-up in a dedicated 14' x 18' x 8' theatre room:

2 windows & 3 doors -- standard textured drywall, no acoustic treatment

w/ a large U-shaped couch w/ a thick 8' x10' rug
_

Gave-up waiting for certain Energy speakers to be back in-stock so..._
_*Elan TheaterPoint THP650LS*_ 3 mains across the front (very, very nice!)

w/ pointable tweeters, the sweet spot is right where we want it, at ear-level
_Energy Take 5.2_ pair surrounds across the back
_Energy S8_ Subwoofer mid-way on left side wall
_Denon AVR-3300_
_Mitsusbishi Wd-52631_ (btw, a superb display!)
_PS3_ for gaming & Blu-Ray
_Nintendo Wii_ for mo' gaming
_Dish VIP722_ for HD satellite
_Oppo DV-980H_ DVD for DVD-Audio
_Sony TC-WE435_ Cassette for crusty ole tapes
_Technics SL1210M3D_ turntable for dusty ole LPs
_HarmonyOne Remote_ to manage this whole mess











_and further, a distributed audio set-up fed by the system above:_


Technics SA-GX530 for whole-house audio distribution

JBL HTI6-Z in-wall speakers in master bedroom & bathroom

Elan MM800C in-wall speakers in living room

Elan ME650C in-ceiling speakers out at the pool

OnQ in-wall speaker volume controllers for these 4 areas


----------



## Fabricator

i have that MAXELL poster.


----------



## LAMBERT R CONE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bigred7078* /forum/post/16540846
> 
> 
> wow sweet, got any pics?



sadly no pics of the room set up . pics of the equipment , yes . i am in the middle of a remodel on the room . need to finish tile , paint , building av rack , tv and center channel rack . the pieces are all one off i will be fabricating them . should be done in a month . all the equipment is new in boxes , stored away . http://s718.photobucket.com/albums/ww181/LAMBERTRCONE/ 


thanks bert


----------



## evac311

That's my favorite picture


----------



## goodtimes

Main:

Swans 6.1s (front)

Swans 2.1s (rear)

Polk rt15i's (center) (*haven't picked up the Swans C3 center channel yet, looking for the old tweeter on top style in rosewood*)

Two TAD SW100's

Pioneer elite vsx 49txi


Bedroom:

Rogersound Labs CG-6 pair

Rogersound Labs CG-6a pair

Pioneer VSX D1S


Computer:

Swans M200 MKIIs


Other:

Swans M200s

DCM KX 212s

Polk RT55s

JBL LX600s

Bose 2.2s

Technics T400s


----------



## Porknuts

Just took possesion of my new house; finally got everything just how I like it


Paradigm Monitor 9s

Polk PSW505

Denon 2809CI

Bell 9241

PS3

Media Center

Harmony One

Attachment 143964 

Attachment 143965 

Attachment 143966


----------



## BRAISKI

^^^ Very clean set up and simple set up. Except for the box in the corner


----------



## House72

After I took all my equipment out and prepared for the new stuff:










Here's my Surge Protector. Yea, it's MONSTER, Yes, I got it for 40 bucks new and shipped..









My front 3, wrapped up and Hiding.. ED W6-6TC









Front 3 out in the open..









The BEAST!!!!!!!!!! A7s-450 with 1300 watt amp upgrade and eQ.2












The BEASTS resting place...









Final Setup, Grills on..










I hope you liked the pics, Comments and input, welcomed..

House..[/


----------



## mikeronesia

system is complete...for now.










4 JBL PT800's

1 JBL PC600

2 JBL L8400's


----------



## Fabricator




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *goodtimes* /forum/post/16551578
> 
> 
> Main:
> 
> Swans 6.1s (front)
> 
> Swans 2.1s (rear)
> 
> Polk rt15i's (center) (*haven't picked up the Swans C3 center channel yet, looking for the old tweeter on top style in rosewood*)
> 
> Two TAD SW100's
> 
> Pioneer elite vsx 49txi
> 
> 
> Bedroom:
> 
> Rogersound Labs CG-6 pair
> 
> Rogersound Labs CG-6a pair
> 
> Pioneer VSX D1S
> 
> 
> Computer:
> 
> Swans M200 MKIIs
> 
> 
> Other:
> 
> Swans M200s
> 
> DCM KX 212s
> 
> Polk RT55s
> 
> JBL LX600s
> 
> Bose 2.2s
> 
> Technics T400s



if you have to. you can buy a new C3, and the HiVi tweeter from parts express.

disconnect the tweeter inside the box, and wire in the top mount tweeter.


----------



## raistline

My current Audio setup is as follows:


Reciever: Onkyo 606

Center Channel: BIC Acoustech Pl-26

L&R channels: BIC Acoustech PL-76

Surround L&R: Yamaha L&R from YHT-370 HTIB (soon to be upgraded to BIC Acoustech PL-66's when they are released to the market)

Sub: BIC Acoustech H100 12" front firing.


You can find pics of my setup here: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...990726&page=63


----------



## windwaves




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *House72* /forum/post/16556866
> 
> 
> After I took all my equipment out and prepared for the new stuff:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my Surge Protector. Yea, it's MONSTER, Yes, I got it for 40 bucks new and shipped..
> 
> 
> My front 3, wrapped up and Hiding.. ED W6-6TC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The BEASTS resting place...
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you liked the pics, Comments and input, welcomed..
> 
> House..[/



very cool pics and all dude. Congrats !


One observation...that center channel standing vertical, is a bit strange looking, to my eyes.


----------



## luisev

Don't have pictures as I'm redoing my room, but here's my current setup... Most of the gear is rather old; however, they still sound great...

*Home Theater:*

Marantz AV-550 Preamplifier / Surround Sound Processor

Acurus A250 Amp

Acurus A200x3 Amp

Samsung BD-1500 Bluray Player

B&W Matrix 804 Main Speakers

B&W Matrix HTM Center Channel

Definitive Technologies BP2X Surrounds

Definitive Technologies PF1500TL Subwoofer

*Audio Setup:*

Audibile Illusions Modulus 3A Tube Preamp

VTL ST85 Tube Amplifier

Anthem CD 1 Tube CD Player

B&W Matrix 804 Main Speakers


----------



## ANT531

Here is my setup:


Panasonic TH-58PZ800U TV

Yamaha RX-V661 AVR

DirecTV HR20 HD DVR

Panasonic DMP-BD60 Blu-Ray Player

Playstation 3

Media PC w\ ouchscreen

Psyclone HDMI Switch


Polk Audio RTi8 Fronts

Polk Audio CSi3 Center

Paradigm CS80 in-ceiling- Rears

Klipsch Sub 10


AudioSource AMP 100 for Center Channel

AudioSource AMP 300 for Fronts


Linksys WAP54G AccessPoint

10/100 Hub


----------



## htotay

AVR 1907

Fronts: Def Tech Promonitor 800

Center: Procenter 1000

Rears: Def Tech Promonitor 80

Denon 1940CI DVD Audio/SACD player

Philips DVP 5500S

Powersat P2 Super Satellite decoder


----------



## Fabricator

here is my office system. i'm watchin RUSH, on PALLADIA, right now. darned good stuff. and havin a few beers










toshiba regza 32"

swans mk180mkii mains (got em free)

dayton sub 120


100db @ my chair is no problem.


----------



## mr.hidef

I have:


Mains...Klipsch Reference RB-81's

Center...B&W CC6


The rest is junk at the moment......aiming for a pair of Klipsch Reference RB-61's,RS 52's....


----------



## raistline




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mr.hidef* /forum/post/16594758
> 
> 
> I have:
> 
> 
> Mains...Klipsch Reference RB-81's
> 
> Center...B&W CC6
> 
> 
> The rest is junk at the moment......aiming for a pair of Klipsch Reference RB-61's,RS 52's....



Matching horns tweeters and dome tweeter for your fronts?


I understand you gotta do what you gotta do but...do you plan on matching them later?


Just giving you a hard time 


Nice setup btw, you should add some pics.


----------



## Ausar

Mains: Focal Electra 1037 Be

Center: Focal Electra CC 1000 Be

Surround: Paradigm ADP-170 (on upgrade list







)


Receiver: Pioneer Elite SC-07

BD Player: Panasonic DMP-BD55K

Gaming/Media Mgt.: Xbox 360 (Elite) w/HD-DVD Add-on

Television: Pioneer PDP-5070HD


Power Mgt.: Belkin PureAV

System Control: Logitech Harmony 880


----------



## BNW

Dali MS5's 2 ch Main


B&W DM605s2 Fronts (w integral subs)

B&W LCR600s3 center

B&W DM602s3 surrounds


Onix Rocket RSC20 mkII sig center

Onix Rocket RS250 mkII fronts


2 x SoundSplinter RLp 18" Sub in 27 cu. ft. Sonotubes


----------



## Bigred7078




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ausar* /forum/post/16596991
> 
> 
> Mains: Focal Electra 1037 Be
> 
> Center: Focal Electra CC 1000 Be
> 
> Surround: Paradigm ADP-170 (on upgrade list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> Receiver: Pioneer Elite SC-07
> 
> BD Player: Panasonic DMP-BD55K
> 
> Gaming/Media Mgt.: Xbox 360 (Elite) w/HD-DVD Add-on
> 
> Television: Pioneer PDP-5070HD
> 
> 
> Power Mgt.: Belkin PureAV
> 
> System Control: Logitech Harmony 880




gorgeous setup you have there Ausar


----------



## Ausar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bigred7078* /forum/post/16598060
> 
> 
> gorgeous setup you have there Ausar



Thanks Bigred; I'm a fan of your setup as well!


----------



## mikeronesia




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ausar* /forum/post/16596991
> 
> 
> Mains: Focal Electra 1037 Be
> 
> Center: Focal Electra CC 1000 Be
> 
> Surround: Paradigm ADP-170 (on upgrade list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> Receiver: Pioneer Elite SC-07
> 
> BD Player: Panasonic DMP-BD55K
> 
> Gaming/Media Mgt.: Xbox 360 (Elite) w/HD-DVD Add-on
> 
> Television: Pioneer PDP-5070HD
> 
> 
> Power Mgt.: Belkin PureAV
> 
> System Control: Logitech Harmony 880



Wow! Those look very sweet and I'm sure sound fantastic. I'd love to hear them.


----------



## goodtimes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fabricator* /forum/post/16558657
> 
> 
> if you have to. you can buy a new C3, and the HiVi tweeter from parts express.
> 
> disconnect the tweeter inside the box, and wire in the top mount tweeter.



That is an option. How would the crossover work out for the top mount tweeter? I believe the mid on the old version is quite different as well. Thanks for the input!


----------



## Menasor

Just switched to Energy RC70 towers and RC-LCR center!


----------



## paranormalg35

Klipsch Icon WF-35 towers (espresso finish)

Klipsch Icon WC-24 center



still waiting on a few more parts to arrive in the mail


----------



## Menasor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *paranormalg35* /forum/post/16620350
> 
> 
> Klipsch Icon WF-35 towers (espresso finish)
> 
> Klipsch Icon WC-24 center
> 
> 
> 
> still waiting on a few more parts to arrive in the mail




You moved the speakers out... much nicer!


----------



## paranormalg35

yep just got to watch the little one and make sure he dosnt knock them over.


btw received this in the mail today.











now just waiting on the subs from SVS


----------



## Menasor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *paranormalg35* /forum/post/16620543
> 
> 
> yep just got to watch the little one and make sure he dosnt knock them over.
> 
> 
> btw received this in the mail today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now just waiting on the subs from SVS



Nice!


----------



## ^bunk

Very nice!


----------



## OLD man MAGNUM

Boston center, Bose 301 fronts pyle in wall sides and infinity rears.JBL powerd sub.


----------



## chris83

Polk RM6750's with a Yamaha RX-V465


----------



## grasshoppers

Living Room


sony bravia 47" lcd

marantz sr5003

sony blu-ray 350

yamaha cdr1500hd

directv hd rcvr


speakers

fronts-paradigm monitor 11/ascend sierra 1

center-paradigm cc-290

surrounds-paradigm mini-monitors

sub-infinity ps212

----------------------------------------------------------

Bedroom


vizio 37" lcd

h/k avr20 II

directv rcvr

sony dvd player


speakers

b&w 686

paradigm stylus 470 (outdoor speakers on covered patio)

------------------------------------------------------------

Office


h/k avr20 II

sony 5 disc cd player

sony mini-disc player/recorder

speakers-paradigm titan monitors

------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## patmend

All older Polk:


CSi40 center

RTi70 towers

FXi50 surrounds

PSW650 sub


----------



## rollo131

It's cool to watch R30 on Palladia - it's the only place you can see it in HD. I wish they'd release it on Blu-Ray.


----------



## StphNieuw

Front L+R: Aperion 6B

Center: Aperion 6C

Rear L+R: Aperion 5B

Sub: TSC T250

Receiver: Onkyo 806

Ext Speakers: TSC IO-6BL


----------



## Overkll

Mains: Energy 3.1e

Center: EC100

Rears: Energy POINT 1e


TV: Samsung 40A450 (I think?)

Receiver: Still looking!

Sub: Still looking and wishing I didn't sell my Paradigm a couple years ago!


Remembering the fond days of my first Technics receiver that actually had a center out... to a powered speaker Koss speaker.


No my HTIB for me!


----------



## sticks435

Fronts: Klipsch RF-15's

Center: Klipsch RC-52 (couldn't find a RC-25 by this point)

Surrounds: Klipsch RS-25's

Sub: Klipsch RW-8

Receiver: Pioneer VSX-D814


I'll try and get pictures later this week or early next week, since I'm still waiting on the center channel to arrive.


----------



## rotel/b&k

Hi! Im in a process of trying out bookshelf speakers. range price is $1000 plus or minus $200. I have trie the b&w cm5 $1500/pair, paradigm studio 10 $800/pair. These speakers can fill a studio apartment easy.


Others are orb audio and definitive technology prosat 800 $300/pair. These speakers cant candle high notes but sufficient for HT.


My rig is Reference 20, b&k 125wpc amp. samsung bd1400 blu ray player. music material is dave mathews and tim reynolds blu ray disk.


----------



## MikeInTX

There is some great gear posted in this thread! I have a pretty pedestrian setup, but so far I like it:


Energy RC-50 mains

Energy RC-LCR center

Energy RC-Mini surrounds

Energy S10.3 sub

Onkyo TX-SR 607


I just finished installing all this stuff in a semi-dedicated room and haven't taken any pics yet...


----------



## eswanti




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ace27* /forum/post/16331585
> 
> 
> Fronts: Paradigm Studio 100s
> 
> Center: Paradigm Signature C3
> 
> Rears: Paradigm ADP-370s
> 
> Pre-Amp Integra 9.8
> 
> Amp: Anthem PVA-7
> 
> DIY SDX-15 Sub with EP 2500 amp, needs to be painted, had to try it out first.
> 
> PS3 Games and Blu-Ray
> 
> HD-1000 Projector
> 
> Sorry about the pic quality!!



Ace27,


I love the center channel speaker stands you have. Really nice! Who is the manufacturer and where did you get them?


Thanks mate.


----------



## eclou

Living room:


JM Lab Spectral 913.1



Study:


NHT 2.5



Media room:


M&K S-125 R/C/L

M&K SS-150THX tripole surrounds

M&K S-80 rear surrounds

M&K MX-150THX sub


----------



## illeagleracing

ok, i had 20k tied up in b&w, bang etc etc and it was nice but for the money its a big joke, as a bet i put together a system for my liking and put it against my friends 20k set ups along with mine. My bet budget was 2800.00 and thats it lol. And here it was


pioneer elite vsx43-tx(brand new older receiver in box for 300 lol)

BIC acoustech 5.1 system(ran by upper receviever) 900

monster cable-studio grade(200)


additions to this system

cerwin vega mx 400 (had these old babies with bad subs) value maybe 250

orian cobalt subs to repair the mx400s (on sale and perfect specs 15inch)(185)

kenwood KC992 pre-amp equilizer(had this old devil too) value maybe 100

kenwood KM992 amp(yep this is old sht i had too) value maybe 100

cerwin vega sub LW12 200

thats around 2300 total hooked it to a disc spinner and away we went

Guess who won the bet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol

This rag tag system absolutely whipped everyones azz, in fact i think im keeping it lol. Trust me im an old dog when it comes to audio and alot of these big dollar systems are a joke, ive known it for a long time but I still fall prey too alot of it too lol. BUT you can go cheap on everything EXCEPT your source whether it be a receiver or amp/pre-amp set up. That with GOOD wires will take you further than awesome speakers and sht equipment,,,,,,,,good luck


----------



## Vracer111

My 5.1 home system (in living room) is setup as follows:


Front speakers: Polk Audio RTi-A5 in Cherry

Center speaker: Polk Audio CSi-A4 in Cherry

Rear surrounds: Polk Audio FXi-A6 in White

Subwoofer: Polk Audio DSW PRO 500 (plan to get a second DSW PRO 500)


Receiver: NAD T747

Blu-Ray player: Sony BDP-S360

DVD/CD player: Sony DVP-NS77H

Console: X-Box 360


Projector: Epson Powerlite Home Cinema 720

Screen: Elite Screen Silverscreen 92"


7.1 will happen soon with the addition of Polk Audio RTi A3 in Cherry as the rear surrounds and the FXi A6 then moved to the side surround positions.


----------



## ninefivezero

I just made a post with pictures of nearly every piece of stereo gear I've owned on another forum, so here is the link, enjoy:

http://www.tweak3d.net/forums/off-to...y-soooo-45972/


----------



## Jay1

Just realised I've never posted in this thread (I think?)





























65" Mits, GR Diluceo, HK AVR8000, Adire Rava, PS3, Xbox360.


crappy pics from cell phone


----------



## jarablue

Speakers:

1 Center: Aperion 634 VAC

2 Fronts: Aprerion 633T

2 Surrounds RS LS: Aperion 533T

Receiver: Pioneer SC-05


Console: XBox 360

Projector: Mitsubishi HC1500

Blu Ray: LG BD370

Screen: WilsonArt DW 130 inch

SetTopCableBox: SA8300HDC HD DVR


----------



## mag12203

I own Infinity TSS-750, very entry level. You guys have some nice speaker set-ups. I am looking to upgrade. My budget is about 1,500. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Jay1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mag12203* /forum/post/16734781
> 
> 
> I own Infinity TSS-750, very entry level. You guys have some nice speaker set-ups. I am looking to upgrade. My budget is about 1,500. Any suggestions would be appreciated.



You should start a thread so more people respond, and this one dosen't get OT.


----------



## raistline




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mag12203* /forum/post/16734781
> 
> 
> I own Infinity TSS-750, very entry level. You guys have some nice speaker set-ups. I am looking to upgrade. My budget is about 1,500. Any suggestions would be appreciated.



Not trying to be an ass here, but if you are looking for suggestions on a speaker setup, the best way to do so would be to create a new thread in the main Speakers area. This thread is only to post what you have and be welcomed to the world of audio and this forum.

And BTW, just as an FYI, you should also note your room size, and if you are looking for floor standing speakers, bookshelves or any other bit of info long those lines. It will help people answer your query easier.


----------



## avsas11









































TV: 60" Pioneer Elite PRO 151 FD

Front : PSB Platinum T8

Rear Surround: PSB Platinum S2

Center: Snell CC-1 - Sub: Definitive PF 15

R and L surround: Pioneer in ceiling 8" SIC 851

Receiver: Pioneer Elite SC-07

CD CDV Laser Disc: Pioneer Elite CLD-99

Bluray Player: Pioneer BDP-320


----------



## mag12203




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jay1* /forum/post/16734790
> 
> 
> You should start a thread so more people respond, and this one dosen't get OT.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raistline* /forum/post/16734855
> 
> 
> Not trying to be an ass here, but if you are looking for suggestions on a speaker setup, the best way to do so would be to create a new thread in the main Speakers area. This thread is only to post what you have and be welcomed to the world of audio and this forum.
> 
> And BTW, just as an FYI, you should also note your room size, and if you are looking for floor standing speakers, bookshelves or any other bit of info long those lines. It will help people answer your query easier.



ok thanks for the tip


----------



## ace27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eswanti* /forum/post/16713829
> 
> 
> Ace27,
> 
> 
> I love the center channel speaker stands you have. Really nice! Who is the manufacturer and where did you get them?
> 
> 
> Thanks mate.



Thanks alot, I accually built it out of two 3" pipes angle cut and a piece of MDF routered around the bottom, very simple to build!!


----------



## rollo131

Paradigm Studio 60 v.5 fronts

Paradigm Millennia 20 center

Cambridge Soundworks S200 surrounds

SVS 2039 PC+ sub


Yup, those are my speakers.


----------



## fastrandstrongr1

this is my first foray into owning a set of speakers apart from the built-in ones on tv's that i've owned (shocking eh?)


video: panasonic 50g10

receiver: Harmon Kardon AVR 254

blu-ray: panasonic DMP-BD60K

fronts: polk monitor 50s

center: polk cs1

surrounds: polk monitor 40s

sub: polk psw10


got all the speakers (+sub) for under 430







and its a great little setup for my apartment. woohoo!


----------



## hifisponge

After a year long search, I finally settled on speakers from a little known maker out of the UK by the name of Wilson-Benesch.


I chose the "Discovery" standmount speakers for the L/R, the "Centre" speaker for the center speaker, and a pair of "ARC" speakers for the surround channels. Oh and I have a single JL F112 sub.


Some pics:


----------



## dragonbud0

Magneplanar MMG and Paradigm Atom in the back, no center speaker (used to have the Maggie center speaker with the old MG Ia - Improved but no need for the MMG).


----------



## Jay1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hifisponge* /forum/post/16776066
> 
> 
> After a year long search, I finally settled on speakers from a little known maker out of the UK by the name of Wilson-Benesch.
> 
> 
> I chose the "Discovery" standmount speakers for the L/R, the "Centre" speaker for the center speaker, and a pair of "ARC" speakers for the surround channels. Oh and I have a single JL F112 sub.
> 
> 
> Some pics:




very nice setup


----------



## raistline

I wish I could preview those, I would love to find out if they sound as good as they look.


----------



## btf1980

B&W CM9 (Front)

B&W CMC2 (Center)

B&W CM1 (Rear)

JL Audio Fathom f112 (Sub)


See sig. for pics.


----------



## hifisponge

First, thanks for the compliment Jay.


raistline - Everyone likes something a bit different, but I'm fairly certain that you wouldn't think that the WB speakers suck.










With that said, check out the "My Wilson-Benesch HT" link in my signature to see all of the speakers that I went through before settling on the WBs. It's kinda sad really.


----------



## btf1980




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hifisponge* /forum/post/16778166
> 
> 
> With that said, check out the "My Wilson-Benesch HT" link in my signature to see all of the speakers that I went through before settling on the WBs. It's kinda sad really.



I wish I had some of that sadness. Must have been tough going through, and living with various reference speakers. How did you manage?


----------



## hifisponge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *btf1980* /forum/post/16778068
> 
> 
> B&W CM9 (Front)
> 
> B&W CMC2 (Center)
> 
> B&W CM1 (Rear)
> 
> JL Audio Fathom f112 (Sub)



Gorgeous set-up you have there. I love the modern simplisticity of the B&W CM series.


----------



## hifisponge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *btf1980* /forum/post/16778174
> 
> 
> I wish I had some of that sadness. Must have been tough going through, and living with various reference speakers. How did you manage?



LOL. Well, I meant sad in the respect that I'm sure that most sane people would have been happy with any of those speakers. There's definitely got to be something wrong with me.


----------



## Hollingshead

Wish I could hear them all.


I recently bought a Yamaha RX-V3900, and it's currently driving 2 original Large Advents from 1977 (new woofers ca. '92), a Reissue Large Advent center (also ca. '92), and 2 Cambridge Soundworks Surround II's. (I'm kind of a Kloss fan.) Plus a Klipsch Sub-12, which was a bargain.


Obviously, new LCR is the next priority, but it has gotten much more difficult. Only three real audio dealers in town and all three are much more interested in home theater iinstallation than selling retail (probably after getting clobbered by the internet about a thousand times), so hearing a wide range of speakers is tough. And then you have to consider all the hot ID brands and you almost have to either risk buying something you've never heard or ignore the most interesting offerings available.


Love the forum. People have been very helpful AND very interesting- a rare combination.


----------



## Sonies

Hi all, new here, but long time lurker!


Just purchased an Elemental Designs 3.1 bundle!


The A6 6T6 Towers x2

A6 6T6 Center

and a A5-350 sub


I already have a really cruddy pioneer amp from the early 90's (vsx9800s? or something) so I'm going to need to replace that.


I plan to get some orbaudio orbs for the rear channel eventually as well.


As for TV, I have a 1080p 42" LCD, but for my main room I use a 50" 720p DLP


Oh and I have a PS3 for games & blu ray and I use Dish network for my HD needs










I just ordered the new speakers last night, and they should be a HUGE upgrade from my crappy Aiwa speakers! lol


Also, my wife LIKES home theater stuff... I'm one lucky guy!


----------



## nwmusicman

I run a 7.2 system....


Fronts - Rocket RS850

Center - Rocket RSC200

Surrounds - Rocket RS450

Back Centers - Rocket RS250II

and a pair of Earthquake Supernova MKV15 subwoofers.









[/IMG]


----------



## hifisponge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nwmusicman* /forum/post/16790266



All those drivers will certainly fill the room with sound!


I hope your system brings you much joy!


----------



## nwmusicman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hifisponge* /forum/post/16793253
> 
> 
> All those drivers will certainly fill the room with sound!
> 
> 
> I hope your system brings you much joy!



Yes, my setup brings me quite a bit of joy.....and there are a lot of drivers aren't there.......


----------



## hifisponge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nwmusicman* /forum/post/16793335
> 
> 
> Yes, my setup brings me quite a bit of joy.....and there are a lot of drivers aren't there.......



I would have taken you for a rocker rather than a jazz fan with a set-up like that.










Well always better to have too much than not enough!


----------



## nwmusicman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hifisponge* /forum/post/16793440
> 
> 
> I would have taken you for a rocker rather than a jazz fan with a set-up like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well always better to have too much than not enough!



My sentiments exactly!!!


No rocker here, I'm a Miles Davis, John Coltrane and Ray Brown fan.... and I must say they all sound sweet through the Rockets.

But, I am also quite sure they would sound great on your Wilson-Benesch setup. You also have some great audio separates, and room accoustics, that must make your setup sing!!


----------



## hifisponge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nwmusicman* /forum/post/16793710
> 
> 
> My sentiments exactly!!!
> 
> 
> No rocker here, I'm a Miles Davis, John Coltrane and Ray Brown fan.... and I must say they all sound sweet through the Rockets.
> 
> But, I am also quite sure they would sound great on your Wilson-Benesch setup. You also have some great audio separates, and room accoustics, that must make your setup sing!!



Well, it was either a new sports car, or the set-up I have now. I figured I'd get more entertainment value out of the AV gear. It's well worth driving an early model Honda to work each day.


----------



## mag12203

My Set up: Infinity primus

Fronts: P362

Center: P350

Surrounds: TSS-750

Sub: TSS-750


----------



## hifisponge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mag12203* /forum/post/16799653
> 
> 
> My Set up: Infinity primus
> 
> Fronts: P362
> 
> Center: P350
> 
> Surrounds: TSS-70
> 
> Sub: TSS-750



Congrats Mag! The Infinity's are well-engineered speaker, with very respectable performance for the price.


I hope they brings you many thrilling moments.


----------



## mag12203




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hifisponge* /forum/post/16799714
> 
> 
> Congrats Mag! The Infinity's are well-engineered speaker, with very respectable performance for the price.
> 
> 
> I hope they brings you many thrilling moments.



Thanks, I think I made a good decision after reading the many reviews on the Infinity Primus thread.


----------



## DJBeanPole

So far I'm starting off with two of these as my fronts:


Paradigm Mini Monitor v.6 and I'm very much in love.

http://www.paradigm.com/en/paradigm/...-1-14.paradigm 


Can't wait to expand out to a center, surrounds, and sub in the future


----------



## Mashie Saldana






























Pioneer KRP-600A

Monitor Audio GSLCR - center

Monitor Audio GS20 - front

Monitor Audio GSFX - surround

Monitor Audio GS10 - rear

NAD T775

Panasonic DMP-BD60 with multiregion chip

ViginMedia cable box

HTPC in a LianLi PC-777B case


----------



## DiCecco

In my home theater mains are Salk HT2's and Salk htc center Emotiva ERD1 for surrounds side and back. Epic Tower sub. In my tv room for regular tv viewing Swan Diva 6.1 . Diva c3 center and R3 surround with dual SVS 20-39 subs.


----------



## hifisponge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mashie Saldana* /forum/post/16803583



Beautiful! Very clean and modern aesthetic. Great sounding speaker too. I owned those same speakers for a while.


----------



## legomaheggroll

Hey guys I just started putting together a system. In fact I just got my speakers today







I just starting putting this stuff together and I'll be adding an amp, sub, and center later. This is in a living room that is approx. 11' x 12' . Its plenty of sound already.










Pioneer Pro-111FD

Mythos One Towers

Yamaha RX-V465


----------



## paranormalg35

just got these in for my bedroom setup. still waiting on more gear to finish it out.


ascend cmt 340 SE's


----------



## skdmrklcy

TV:

Sony Bravia KDL-52V4100


Source List:

Sony PS3

Xbox 360

Custom HTPC

Nintendo Wii


Receiver:

Denon 590


Speakers:

Mains: Acoustic Research AR 302s (1995) (Replacing with Polk towers and a sub when funds allow)

Center: Polk Audio CS10

Surrounds: Bose 161 (Will replace when we move to a house and I can place them correctly)


----------



## K Shep

Salk Signature Sound - SongTower Ribbon Tweeter Speakers

Arcam FMJ CD17 CD Player

Conrad Johnson CT5 Tube PreAmp

Parasound A21 Solid State Amp


----------



## edguetzow

NHT 1.5 for Front left & right

NHT Audiocenter-1

NHT Superone for Surround left & right

Velodyne sub


----------



## Bigred7078




----------



## K Shep

I agree...I am unable to load photos.


----------



## Mashie Saldana




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *K Shep* /forum/post/16866506
> 
> 
> I agree...I am unable to load photos.



That is because you tried to link to pictures on your harddrive (which we obviously can't connect to). You either need to upload them as an attachment in the forum or upload them to a site like www.imageshack.us and then link to them.


----------



## pj325is




















TV - 46" Panasonic Viera G10

Receiver - Harman Kardon AVR-254

Amp - Rotel RB 1070

Mains/Center - Ascend Espresso Sierra 1

Surrounds - Ascend CBM 170 SE

Sub - Hsu VTF2-MK3 w/ Auralex Gramma

Sub Eq - Behringer DSP-1124P

HTPC - 2009 Mac Mini w/ 4gb ram, 320gb internal, 640gb external

Remote - Logitech Harmony 520


Nothing amazing, but it's way better than I ever expected to have as a college student.


----------



## K Shep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mashie Saldana* /forum/post/16866937
> 
> 
> That is because you tried to link to pictures on your harddrive (which we obviously can't connect to). You either need to upload them as an attachment in the forum or upload them to a site like www.imageshack.us and then link to them.




It is obvious, but you don't have to be rude. I figured it out.


----------



## K Shep

Photo's of my set up.


----------



## dasher123

*Speakers:

Onix (av123) x-ls classic 2 way monitors in white shadow maple

Onix (av123) x-sub also in wsm (hooked up to pre amp outs of the music hall)*

*Other Gear:*

Music Hall a25.2 Integrated amp (50 wpc x 2 @ 8 ohm)

Onkyo DVCP704 dvd changer used as a CD transport/changer

external DAC: Super pro 70 (modded) DAC inabox

Parasound ztuner v-2 tuner.

*Video:*

Panasonic BD60 Blu Ray for BD and DVDs (no pics of this below; pics are a bit old.)

Sammy 40" 550 series LCD (1080p)
*

Pic:*


----------



## martymonster

I purchased these IMF RSPM Mark IV speakers NEW back in May 1980 for $2848 Australian Dollars. Initially they were powered by a Lecson AC1 and AP3 until I sold them and purchased a Kenwood Basic M2 power amp back in April 1986. These are still used every day.

One of the best sounding speakers ever.

Especially when playing Tank from ELP (Record NOT CD as CD sounds crap). Very nice LF, shakes the whole house


----------



## damien2409

Hi guys,


I am considering buying a hp6730b laptop and wondering if it will run my boston ba7500 speakers without any additional sound cards... Any help would be much appreciated


----------



## calvieee



















My new sexy Sierra 1 LR. will get the center when my penny jar fill up


----------



## badgerdms

I may need to put some pictures up after the beautiful work some have you have posted. Most of my rigs are 2 channel, my surround sound is made up of my older (now deposed) 2 channel speakers.


Main rig--Merlin VSM-MX

Bedroom--Audio Note AN-J Lx

Computer--Nuforce S-1 and W-1

Family Room Surround--Snell C IVs (Front), Snell K IV (Center) and Snell E Vs (Surrounds)


----------



## Sonies

Finally got everything for now I guess Here's my 3.1










Samsung 50" DLP tv

Denon 1610

Ps3

Dish Network DVR

Elemental Designs A6-6T6 Towers

ED A6-6T6 MTM center

ED A5-350 Sub


This setup blasts! I bought a SPL meter and it did 115db at seating position (approx 11') with room to spare while watching Matrix Reloaded.


Grills On











Grills Off


----------



## TimB

Well, I haven't had my music nor HT systems up for about 4 years now - long story, couple moves, lots of violin music







- but starting my theater build in the new house now. Within the last couple years at that house, I had:

*NHT 3.3 , AC-2* , HDP-1

NHT Super Two , AC-1 , Super One , Super Zero , VS-1.2

Cain & Cain Abby

Omega 3R

Piega C-8 Ltd


Still have the 3.3's and AC-2 , actually just went thru and put in *bold* everything I still have (I think)


Projectors were *NEC 9PGXtra and InFocus X1*, still have both


RPTV's from *Panasonic* and Mitsubishi


Several receivers and/or pre/pro from *Newcastle, Marantz, Yamaha*


Amps from Citation , *Adcom , Plinius* , Fi , Decware


Digital Sources *HTPC* , *SlimDevices* , and modded boxes from *Pioneer* and Panasonic


Analog sources Oracle / *Koetsu* / Syrinx , *Rega / Denon* , *Music Hall / Goldring , Pioneer / Grado* , and a *Sansui* tuner


Let's not even get into cables










I am assuming a major reason for the thread is to enable contact with owners of similar equipment or purchases under consideration? Guess I could go back and put in all the models, but for some of these, just getting a hit on the mfr name would be a small list here I imagine.


Regards,

Tim


----------



## TimB

And as to this:



> Quote:
> Bigred7078



You really don't want me to clear my hard drive, but here are a few


OK, neither the quote nor the atttachments worked ... try again ...


----------



## Banks1

Living Room : Monitor Audio RS6 5.1 with inwall surrounds, HSU vt1 10" sub,ONKYO 805, Squeezbox classic.


Master Bedroom : Polk pt100 5.1 ,Yahama 2700,Sony 5 disc DVD changer.


----------



## bigvag




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sonies* /forum/post/16964485
> 
> 
> Finally got everything for now I guess Here's my 3.1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samsung 50" DLP tv
> 
> Denon 1610
> 
> Ps3
> 
> Dish Network DVR
> 
> Elemental Designs A6-6T6 Towers
> 
> ED A6-6T6 MTM center
> 
> ED A5-350 Sub
> 
> 
> This setup blasts! I bought a SPL meter and it did 115db at seating position (approx 11') with room to spare while watching Matrix Reloaded.
> 
> 
> Grills On
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grills Off



Playing some battlefield 1943 I see, I've been playing that alot lately.

Ok Heres the start of my system. Onkyo 805(replacing with a rotel 1068 until the emotiva comes out & a emotiva xpa 3 and a upa 2). B&W cm5 fronts, Velodyne spl1000. Getting in a few months. b&w cm centre, and ds3 surrounds.


----------



## reg4

Hey everyone!









Below are some pics of my new HT. It is 5.0 at the moment, the eD A2-300 sub is approximately a month away










Fronts: Klipsch RF-52

Center: Klipsch RC-52

Rears: Klipsch RS-42

A/V receiver: Yamaha RX-V565

TV: LG 60PS60

Sony PS3 80GB

DishNetwork DVR

Z-Line stand

 


This one is from the seating position:

 


The Klipsch RS-42 rears:

 


With the Grills & TV on:


----------



## spice003

So many beautiful speakers


My setup: i'll post pics when i get my new fronts


Polk Audio RTI A1 front, soon to be replaced by RTI A7s

Polk Audio CSI A4 center

Onkyo TX-SR706

Crown xti 1000

PS3 blu ray player

Dish HDDVR


----------



## Layd Dly

Heres my humble setup, well at least for another month unitl they finish building my new house.


All Elemental Designs

Front: A6-6T6 Towers

Center: A6-6T6 MTM

Surround: A6-5T5 MTM

Sub: A2-300


----------



## keifer202

hey guys, just getting into this finally, my setup, 67 led dlp samsung, yamaha rx-v3900, psb t65 towers, c60 center, s50 surrounds, subsonic 6i, subsamsung bdp 2550


----------



## jrossmanjr35

Finally got myself a nice setup [3.1 for now...]

*sorry for the cables*


-Westy LVM-47w1

-Denon 1910

-PS3 (20gb)

-Wii

-WRT54G (running Tomato connected to my computer/router upstairs)

-DirecTV HR-22

-DefTech 1000 Center

-Mirage OS3 Fronts

-BIC F12 Sub


----------



## TheHumanCpU

Sup guys;


So I have a home theater setup which is my projector screen + my Sound Egg. (Google it - They have a website)


I haven't read anything about this Sound Egg anywhere, so I thought I'd talk about my experience with it.


I saw one at a local car show and got to watch a movie in the Egg Shaped Chair which was rigged up with 5.1 surround sound. A 10'' subwoofer was mounted right underneath the seat giving you the effects of the movie's lower end frequencies at a true sound. (Not the transducers that simulate the vibrations).


So I had to have one, and brought it home.


And since it contains all of it's sound - it isn't heard outside my basement where it is setup.


I'll post some pictures of my setup soon. Just thought I'd talk about it here.


The frequency response chart for the chair is pretty impressive I might add. After sitting in the chair, and really experience the movie in a whole different aspect really sold me on it.


Never thought you could produce a better sound out side of a movie theater. Well I was wrong.


CpU


----------



## RobBas




----------



## galvs












my setup:

Oppo 980, Macbook (+HD dock), DAC Cambridge DacMagic

HK AVR 340 + HK 3485

Energy RC-70


----------



## Bigred7078




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *galvs* /forum/post/17027426
> 
> 
> my setup:
> 
> Oppo 980, Macbook (+HD dock), DAC Cambridge DacMagic
> 
> HK AVR 340 + HK 3485
> 
> Energy RC-70



very nice setup!


But whats with two receivers?


----------



## galvs

The two channel receiver (3485) power the RCs, the AVR power the surrounds (and pre-amp the RCs - pre-out FL/ FR AVR to HK 3485 main ins).

AVR remote controls both.


----------



## HVYCHVY

Heres my new setup:









Note the Wiremold Cornermate Covers









Energy C-500

Energy C-C100

PA-120

Samsung 52"er

Series 3 Tivo HD

LG BH200

Onkyo TX-NR906

Panamax M5400 PM










Energy C-100s Surrouds

Uberdangerous Torchier lamp


----------



## TheTvricky

I have the Original KEF 105 Reference Speakers with the matching Serial Numbers. My father in law bought them new


----------



## its phillip

bleh


----------



## kbrink

Here's my modest setup.











Equipment List:

Monitor Audio RS6

Monitor Audio RSLCR

SVS PB13-Ultra

Polk RC65i - Rears

Onkyo TX-SR605

Feedback Destroyer

Nintendo Wii

DirecTV HR20

Samsung BDP1500

2x 1.5'x2' DIY Panels

2x 2'x4' DIY Panels


This setup is replacing what we originally had when we bought the house a year and a half ago, consisting of Polk CS2, Polk RC65i's all around, SVS PB10-NSD. I really liked the PB10, decided to stay with SVS and go all out with the PB13 (anyone need 6 months used PB10?). I could only be happier with another! I just picked up the Monitor Audio's this week and what an upgrade. I love actually having midbass and a nice upper end now. I'm also amazed at how close the Rosenut is to the SVS.











Next upgrades will probably be the surrounds, then more amplification.


----------



## gscaparrotti

hi all, i'm new in this forum but i really like it!


These are my speaker


indiana line hc 505.











it's a fabulous speaker!


----------



## ddgtr

Fronts: Monitor Audio Gold Reference 20 (for 2 channel listening)


Rears: Polk RTi 1000

Center: Polk CS 1000 (I believe, need to crawl and look at the model number again...)


----------



## jertronic

Yamaha NS-SP7800PN 5.1 speaker package


----------



## nokeherdfan

No speakers as of right now. looking for advice, I've come to the right place. KBRINK beautiful looking setup.


----------



## isaacdvanwesep

I am a 33 year-old music and movie lover and I love the gear. My current system is the result of a year of finding great "vintage" buys - mostly from the 1990s so not really vintage - and attention to sound principles, plus a few non-conforming choices. What i love the most: no piece cost me more than $200, and many pieces were in the $75-$150 range. Here it is:

*The Brain:* a Rotel RSP-980 surround processor (1990s) - $190 ebay

*The Main:* Adcom GFA-545 Stereo Amp ($120 ebay) driving a pair of original Advent "The Loudspeaker" refoamed & rewired (1970's). $75 from CR

*The Main (sub):* The Rotel has a stereo sub channel, which signals to a CSW PSW-1 Powered sub and slave ($200 pair CR), which are placed under the Advents. This PSW-1 pair is NOT to be confused with the lesser CSW powered sub/slave systems. they are HUGE acoustic suspension 12" subs with tons of power. Nothing like the PSW-2, PSW-10 or anything else CSW ever made (imho).

*The Center:* Adcom GFA 535 II stereo amp ($120 ebay) driving a PAIR of the original Bose 601s ($150 CR). these Bose 601s have 2 8" woofer/mids, and 4 tweeter/mids in a reflecting array. Great for center channel dispersion. I tried a few pairs of speakers up front and I like the dispersion. The "sweet spot" designs were too pinpointed in the direct center. I believe that using a large pair of floorstanders is superior to the single center-channels out there. The center is a big channel...shouldn't there be big speakers there? YES! Always a pair of floorstanders for my centers. I split the single center-channel wire from the Rotel to accomodate the amp's stereo setup (no mono mode).

*The Rears:* Adcom GFA 535 II ($140 ebay) driving a Pair of Paradigm Studio Monitor 3's ($50!!!! a steal from CR package buy). Love the imaging on these, which is great for rears but too pinpointed for center. They are at ear-height, in the same vertical plane as your head, near the rear wall of my room. So I placed them at a 45 degree angle reflecting off the back wall, after much experimentation.

*the TV:* 42" plasma w/blu-ray 720p. $400 from CR
*

The Room:* 18x18 feet square. the TV is 5.5 feet from the floor. the Advents are on in-wall shelves (horizontally) and the subs sit on the floor under the shelves. The centers are on a low shelf (2 feet off floor) under the TV. The Rears are on Paradigm stands on either side of the couch.

*Record Player:* crappy Gemini DJ turntable missing a leg and propped up on a stack of CD cases.

*CD/Blu-Ray* - Samsung re-man works OK

*MP3* a dedicated Dell Laptop running Itunes off a WiFi-networked RAID array of 2x1TB disks with 25,000 MP3s.

*Next Step:* sound absorbing foam for the walls.

*Awesome!!!!*


----------



## isaacdvanwesep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nokeherdfan* /forum/post/17062657
> 
> 
> No speakers as of right now. looking for advice, I've come to the right place. KBRINK beautiful looking setup.



If you are looking for advice I'm happy to dish you some: the old stuff is well-built and lasts forever. Buy older gear and get tons of bang for the buck. Check my system and the prices. i promise you it sounds super-rich, with great highs too. Don't skimp on wiring, and if you are in a small room with lots of speakers (like me - see my system post), you may find that wall foam takes away a lot of harsh highs and over-strong mids. get the wall foam before bemoaning harsh sound at high levels.


-isaac


----------



## Gelinas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kbrink* /forum/post/17045220
> 
> 
> Here's my modest setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Equipment List:
> 
> Monitor Audio RS6
> 
> Monitor Audio RSLCR
> 
> SVS PB13-Ultra
> 
> Polk RC65i - Rears
> 
> Onkyo TX-SR605
> 
> Feedback Destroyer
> 
> Nintendo Wii
> 
> DirecTV HR20
> 
> Samsung BDP1500
> 
> 2x 1.5'x2' DIY Panels
> 
> 2x 2'x4' DIY Panels
> 
> 
> This setup is replacing what we originally had when we bought the house a year and a half ago, consisting of Polk CS2, Polk RC65i's all around, SVS PB10-NSD. I really liked the PB10, decided to stay with SVS and go all out with the PB13 (anyone need 6 months used PB10?). I could only be happier with another! I just picked up the Monitor Audio's this week and what an upgrade. I love actually having midbass and a nice upper end now. I'm also amazed at how close the Rosenut is to the SVS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next upgrades will probably be the surrounds, then more amplification.



This is an amazing looking setup--you are too modest. How's the feedback destroyer working for you? Have you had any hum issues? Did it make your system sound better?


----------



## kbrink




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gelinas* /forum/post/17072484
> 
> 
> This is an amazing looking setup--you are too modest. How's the feedback destroyer working for you? Have you had any hum issues? Did it make your system sound better?



I actually did encounter a hum through the PB13 when the feedback destroyer was introduced. I happened to stumble across a workaround where you set a 1kHz filter with a bandwidth of 60 where it completely eliminated the hum.







It sounds pretty good once I got it dialed in with REW. The only downside I see with just the one sub is that it does sound louder in my right ear. I may need to get another to get rid of that issue.


----------



## Gelinas

a second ultra is ALWAYS a good idea.


----------



## Menasor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kbrink* /forum/post/17045220
> 
> 
> Here's my modest setup.
> 
> 
> 
> Equipment List:
> 
> Monitor Audio RS6
> 
> Monitor Audio RSLCR
> 
> SVS PB13-Ultra
> 
> Polk RC65i - Rears
> 
> Onkyo TX-SR605
> 
> Feedback Destroyer
> 
> Nintendo Wii
> 
> DirecTV HR20
> 
> Samsung BDP1500
> 
> 2x 1.5'x2' DIY Panels
> 
> 2x 2'x4' DIY Panels
> 
> 
> This setup is replacing what we originally had when we bought the house a year and a half ago, consisting of Polk CS2, Polk RC65i's all around, SVS PB10-NSD. I really liked the PB10, decided to stay with SVS and go all out with the PB13 (anyone need 6 months used PB10?). I could only be happier with another! I just picked up the Monitor Audio's this week and what an upgrade. I love actually having midbass and a nice upper end now. I'm also amazed at how close the Rosenut is to the SVS.
> 
> 
> 
> Next upgrades will probably be the surrounds, then more amplification.




That's a beautiful setup man! I was very impressed with the RS6's when I auditioned them


----------



## jdjaye

Front - Focal Chorus 716v

No sub

no surround

Receiver Yamaha Rx-V365

CD - Sony Multidisk DVD player


Music only system


----------



## TXSSIVE

Definitive Technology BP2004s, C1 and BPXs


I've had these speakers for the better part of 13 years and they have served me well. Good sound, enveloping soundstage with very good low end extension thanks to the built-in subs. I am going to be upgrading in the not too distant future though, I want to step-up to more of the high-end, audiophile grade HT speakers.


Here is my audition short list: I'm looking at Triad Inroom Gold LCR, Onwall surrounds and Inroom Sub. Revel F12s or F52s with associated surrounds & sub. Snell D7 speaker system, PSB Synchrony Two speaker system.


----------



## Hksvr4












Ascend Audio 170's Mains

Ascend Audio 340 Center

Epik Dragon Subwoofer


----------



## aragon4004

Heres my HT setup

all the speakers are from John Dunlavy (except subs)


mains.......... pair of oak Duntech Marquis

center......... Dunlavy SC1-av

surrounds.....Dunlavy SC1-av x 2

sur.backs......Dunlavy SC1-av x 2

subwoofers...VMPS x 2

cables & wiring.......... AudioQuest only


----------



## innocent12

Nice radiator...


----------



## innocent12

*SPEAKERS*

KEF Q60s mounted on conical spikes. I have had them for 15 years and they still sound great. Predecessors were KEF Celeste IVs (which sounded good after I changed the metal-can capacitors to Fostex poly-film ones) and AR 3As.

*SPEAKER CABLES*

Cyrus Bi-Wire, although the original thick gray Cyrus speaker cables had even greater clarity IMHO.

*INTEGRATED AMP*

Mission Cyrus 2 + PSX. Had them for 20 years and love them. I had quite a few different amps before the Cyrus, including B&O (nice furniture...), Sansui and I built a Luxkit A3600 power amp.


Time to upgrade to new Cyrus XP range...

*CD PLAYER*

Pioneer PD-HS7. I got it about 10 years ago when the Marantz died. The Pioneer has a record player-type turntable and should sound great but doesn't. The only reason I bought it was because I couldn't buy a Cyrus CD player in Japan.

*CASSETTE DECK*

Yep, I've one... It's a Nakamichi 670ZX and although I never use it nowadays, it sits proudly in the audio cabinet like a faithful friend. Before the 670ZX, I had a 700II.


I like classical music, rock, easy listening, and some jazz and they all sound good through the Cyrus + KEF gear.


----------



## kioko12

Since I frequent these forum pages quite often, I figured I might as well contribute.


I originally had a pair of KEF Reference bookshelf speakers, but they were "on loan" from a buddy of mine, so they never really got used. I picked up a pair of really nice KEF IQ3's and they were in my system for about a year.


Originally, I wanted a budget hi-fi system, so I went with an NAD 325BEE integrated amplifier which, for the money, I feel is the best out there. For my sub, I am using a SVS SB12-Plus, which is quite nice. For my modest condo living room, it definitely has the muscle to get through about 95% of movies at eviction-level volumes, and rattle my doors/windows/dishes if I decide to bump some hip-hop/R&B.


Recently, I've got the upgrade bug again, so I nixed the KEF's for a pair of NHT Classic Three's on a buddy's recommendation. In a word: WOW. There is a clear difference in sound quality. Most obvious is in the bass department. I don't think they really extend any lower, but the bass is more taught and defined, likely due to their acoustic suspension design. Plus, I think the gloss black finish is super sexy, but a bit of a pain to keep dust free.


Sadly, I've been using my macbook as a music-server, but all of my music has been in mp3 format. So, to solve the problem, I spent about 4 days ripping dozens of CD's in lossless format. In addition, I decided to skip the analog out from the macbook in lieu of a USB out to a Music Hall 25.2 DAC (Tube/Hybrid). With some mid-level RCA interconnects going from the DAC directly to the integrated amp, I can finally say that I've got a sound that I'm really impressed with. The imaging is PERFECT. It clearly sounds like there is a center channel. The soundstage is noticeably deeper and wider. Honestly, for music listening, I almost prefer to keep my sub turned off.


In summary, the DAC, NHT's, and interconnects were money well spent. At some point in the not so distant future, I'll probably upgrade the amp and get separates, but for now, this is one system that is hard to beat. If I could figure out how to post pictures, I'd do that to...


----------



## mudkip

good lord you all must be CEO's to afford all this


----------



## qbbraveheart

I have a very beginner home theater setup:


Fronts: Polk R150

Center: Polk CSR

Rears: Polk R150

Sub: Bic H-100

Receiver: Onkyo 605


looking to upgrade to:


Fronts: BIC PL-89

Center: BIC PL-28

Rears: PL-66

same sub

same receiver


----------



## Hksvr4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *innocent12* /forum/post/17216437
> 
> 
> Nice radiator...



It has a "warm" sound to it.


----------



## raistline




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hksvr4* /forum/post/17227727
> 
> 
> It has a "warm" sound to it.



In the words of Bugs Bunny "What Maroon"


----------



## ozzy71975

TV: PANASONIC TH-42PZ85u, plasma display

A/V: JVC RX-8020BVK, has 5.1 analog inputs and is DTS-ES and DOLBY-EX awesome and not planning to replace it anytime soon

Fronts: MIRAGE OMNI 550 CHERRY (used to be yamahas NS-6390's, very good speakers for the price)

Center: ATHENA AUDITION AS-C1 (first edition)

Surround: ENERGY C-50s, CHERRY used to be BIC DV32 (nice little speakers)

Sub: Bic Venturi 1025 with BASH AMP, yes these are codesigned by DR. Hsu from HSU Research and they sound very good


Soon to arrive: LG BD390


----------



## ozzy71975




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ozzy71975* /forum/post/17242937
> 
> 
> TV: PANASONIC TH-42PZ85u, plasma display
> 
> A/V: JVC RX-8020BVK, has 5.1 analog inputs and is DTS-ES and DOLBY-EX awesome and not planning to replace it anytime soon
> 
> Fronts: MIRAGE OMNI 550 CHERRY (used to be yamahas NS-6390's, very good speakers for the price)
> 
> Center: ATHENA AUDITION AS-C1 (first edition)
> 
> Surround: ENERGY C-50s, CHERRY used to be BIC DV32 (nice little speakers)
> 
> Sub: Bic Venturi 1025 with BASH AMP, yes these are codesigned by DR. Hsu from HSU Research and they sound very good
> 
> 
> Soon to arrive: LG BD390



I want to add....my wife is generally soul-less when it comes to high fidelity music or home theather but last night when I unwrapped the energy c-50's she said..."those are beautiful" I could not believe my ears and I only paid $79 plus shipping from audio-advisor, can't wait to hook them up.


----------



## 2therock












All Dahlquist including the Sub. A larger company bought them out to kill the competition because they were just as good but priced better.

Loyal performers for years, I love them. A 7.1 setup. The pic is old. The VCR is gone and the Onkyo TX-SR800 is about to be replaced with a TX-NR807.
*QX10 Main Speakers (2 each)*.
*QX6 Rear Surround Speakers (4 Each) 2 Surrounds & 2 Rear Surrounds*.
*QX60c Center Channel (1 Each)*.
*QX-300SA Sub Woofer*.

* The Specs *


----------



## TXSSIVE

2therock, Where did you get the QX10s from? I searched for info on them after seeing your pic and I could not find any real information about them. Like where to buy them, price, etc. I'd like to check a 7.1 QX10 system out. Thanks.


----------



## 2therock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TXSSIVE* /forum/post/17251231
> 
> 
> 2therock, Where did you get the QX10s from? I searched for info on them after seeing your pic and I could not find any real information about them. Like where to buy them, price, etc. I'd like to check a 7.1 QX10 system out. Thanks.



You would have a hard time getting your hands on them now. I got them from HERE . A great shop in Canada. If you would like the story on them call or email to Marc.


----------



## AKishkovsky

Receiver: Marantz sr5002










Mains: Paradigm Monitor 7's










Center: Paradigm cc-190










Sub: SVS 20-39 PC+










Surrounds: Pair of older Pioneer bookshelves to use temporarily in a 5.1 system.:










Coming Soon: PS3, IS201 ipod dock, Some Matching Paradigm In Wall Speakers, or at least some quality no name in wall speakers to round out a 7.1

system.










So far sounds great. Will post photos soon.


----------



## revolution9299

my media room



Video:sony LCD KLV-32D300A . STAREX SATELLITE RECEIVER . PIONEER DVD DV-610AV. XBOX360 . PS3 BLACK 60GB

Audio: AVR : Yamaha RX-V3800 5.1 .FRONT : YAMAHA NS-777x2 .Center : yamaha NS-C444. SURROUND : YAMAHA NS-50F x2


sub : very soon


----------



## goros

TV - Sony Bravia Z Series 52" KDL52Z5100

Blueray - Sony BDP-S560

Receiver - Onkyo TX-SR707

Line Conditioner - Panamax M5400-PM

Sub Protection - Panamax Max2 Sub

Fronts/Center/Surround - Cambridge Soundworks MC305 x7 ( Link )

Sub- Klipsch Sub-12

Seating - Flexsteel


----------



## jlm86

I currently revamped my HT setup. Have Onkyo 706 AVR/Samsung BD 3600


Paradigm MINI Monitor v2 fronts

Paradigm PDR-12 subwoofer

Klipsch center and surrounds


I am looking at the MOnitor 7's and am trying to have a cost effective upgrade to current system.

Thoughts on this? May using the Mini Monitors for Rear or surround. Want 7.1 system

thanks!


----------



## Emig5m

B&W 804S fronts

B&W HTM3S center

B&W 685 rears

Sunfire Signature EQ sub


----------



## Balbolito

11.1 Deftechs (using a Yamaha Z11 to power them):

*Fronts:* BP7000SC x2
*Center:* CLR2002 x1
*Rears:* BPX x2
*Surrounds:* StudioMonitor 350 x2
*Sub:* SuperCube Reference x1
*Presence (2 front+2 rear):* StudioMonitor 350 x4


----------



## bigbare

NHT Classic Four L/R , Mirage Nanosat center to be replaced shortly by NHT ThreeC center, Mirage Nanosat surrounds.


----------



## Bigred7078

pictures people....pictures


----------



## Molson_Canadian

Here's my set up. I live in an appartment and sit 9ft from the display.

*2 Ch -* Elemental Designs W6-6TC (shockingly good loudspeaker), Emotiva UPA-2, Zune 120.

*HT -* NHT absolute zero's front/rear, matching center and classic 10 Sub, Denon AVR-1907, Oppo BDP-83, Xbox 360 Pro, Panny 50G15.


----------



## elite-home

Pioneer 600m

Denon 4310ci (will upgrade soon to the 4810ci)

Oppo BDP-83


9.1 (prepared for 4810ci)
*Front*: DefTech STS Towers
*Center*: DefTech Center
*DSX Wide*: DefTech GemXL's
*DSX Height*: DefTech Gem's
*Surrounds*: DefTech GemXL's
*Subwoofer*: DefTech Reference


----------



## TimFla

Mains: Phase Technology PC-9.1

C/Surrounds: Phase Technology PC-3.1 II

Sub: Velodyne CT-120


Nothing fancy, but good sound for the money.


----------



## danieljonshan

Hi to all,


I have the Panasonic 7.1 home theatre system. It has the great sound quality.


----------



## Wrager

I recently upgraded to Pro Audio stage monitors.


LCR: JBL MRX-512 (driven with a d-sonic 525 x 3)

LR Surround: Nady MC-8

Back: generic 8" in-walls


----------



## galvs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *galvs* /forum/post/17027426
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my setup:
> 
> Oppo 980, Macbook (+HD dock), DAC Cambridge DacMagic
> 
> HK AVR 340 + HK 3485
> 
> Energy RC-70



...and a RC-LCR completed the front.


----------



## pj325is

Why two receivers?


----------



## galvs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bigred7078* /forum/post/17027479
> 
> 
> very nice setup!
> 
> 
> But whats with two receivers?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *galvs* /forum/post/17027808
> 
> 
> The two channel receiver (3485) power the RCs, the AVR power the surrounds (and pre-amp the RCs - pre-out FL/ FR AVR to HK 3485 main ins).
> 
> AVR remote controls both.



question already made, and answered


----------



## mvision7m

 Attachment 155342 

Attachment 155340 

Attachment 155341 


SPEAKERS:

FRONTS - Paradigm Studio 100s V.4

CENTER - Paradigm CC690 V.4

REARS - Bose 201s (I know, I know!)

SUB - Optimus SW100P (100 watt 10 inch)


COMPONENTS:

RECEIVER - Yamaha RX-V3800 (140w X 7) W/iPod dock YDS-10

BLU-RAY - PS3

DVD/CD/DVD-A/SACD - Samsung something or other (sorry)


Rears and sub need replacing as well as the T.V. to a FLAT panel 1080p.


----------



## vcrpro3

Floor standing pairs;

Mirage Omni 350

Infinity Reference 2000.4

Mission 702e


Bookshelf/stand speakers;

Paradigm Titan v.2

Paradigm Atom v.2


Center channel speakers;

Paradigm CC170

Mirage Omnisat V2 cc

KLH 943cl (toy)


Subs;

Paradigm PS-1000 v.3

PSB 5i


Misc;

Mirage Omni FX (just purchased on EBAY)

Pair of custom built towers using an Emit tweeter and 10 inch woofer from a pair of thrift store infinity Qa's that have a 2 inch mid dome added and crossover modded for the additional driver.

** looking for the model # of the matching CC speaker for the Infinity Reference 2000.4**


----------



## TheWoat

Sanyo 42 inch 720p LCD

Pioneer 517k 5.1 reciever

Dayton HSU10 sub

Sony SF5000 fronts

Sony CN5000 Center

Sony SB1000 Surrounds


Obviously, I have high acoustic standards.


----------



## TJ1SM

Hey all. I've been following these threads and doing other research into getting a new set up.


Going from a RCA G27692AT 27" TV , RCA VR617HF VCR and a home theater system in a box JVC TH-C3.


I went with PDP5020FD , BDP-57FD , the VSX01 and Cerwin Vega's 5.1 speakers with stands. I also have my cpu hooked up to this set up. Surffin and gaming on the net with 50" screen.


Its all set up and running , looks and sounds great.


I have a set of old school Pioneer speakers from an (80's) rack system (I no longer have thanks to an ex-girlfriend







but thats a story for a different thread,blog,twitter or what ever







) Any how I was thinking of using them (the speakers not my Ex-girlfriends well maybe) to make the set up 7.1

But the woofers need Refoaming. Pioneer Speaker System CS-D9000



My question is (about time







) after the repair if I should and if so where would be the best location of the 7.1 set up should these puppies go?


----------



## raistline




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TJ1SM* /forum/post/17385271
> 
> I also have my cpu hooked up to this set up.



I think you mean that you have your computer hooked up to the set up. The CPU is a component of the computer. "Central Processing Unit"

Sorry, this is just a pet peeve of mine, when people call a PC a CPU.










Otherwise, I say it may be worth it to re-foam if you really like the sound.

If you want more detailed answer though, start a new thread.


----------



## TJ1SM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raistline* /forum/post/17385839
> 
> 
> I think you mean that you have your computer hooked up to the set up. The CPU is a component of the computer. "Central Processing Unit"
> 
> Sorry, this is just a pet peeve of mine, when people call a PC a CPU.



I stand corrected










I slipped back into the crowd for a minute............wait did I just do it again










Thank you..


----------



## vcrpro3

Just bought a used pair of Omni 150's from a Amazon.com seller. That will round out my Mirage system.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vcrpro3* /forum/post/17374262
> 
> 
> Floor standing pairs;
> 
> Mirage Omni 350
> 
> Infinity Reference 2000.4
> 
> Mission 702e
> 
> 
> Bookshelf/stand speakers;
> 
> Paradigm Titan v.2
> 
> Paradigm Atom v.2
> 
> 
> Center channel speakers;
> 
> Paradigm CC170
> 
> Mirage Omnisat V2 cc
> 
> KLH 943cl (toy)
> 
> 
> Subs;
> 
> Paradigm PS-1000 v.3
> 
> PSB 5i
> 
> 
> Misc;
> 
> Mirage Omni FX (just purchased on EBAY)
> 
> Pair of custom built towers using an Emit tweeter and 10 inch woofer from a pair of thrift store infinity Qa's that have a 2 inch mid dome added and crossover modded for the additional driver.
> 
> ** looking for the model # of the matching CC speaker for the Infinity Reference 2000.4**


----------



## homank76

Onkyo TX-NR1007

Toshiba HD-3A

Panasonic DMP-BD35

Yamaha Speakers NS-F700, NS-C700, NS-B700, NS-SW700

Velodyne CRT12

Polk RT15

Samsung 50" Plasma PN50B540

Bell'o Stand

Blue Jean Cables


----------



## acroy

HT:

Hombrew 5.1. Sats have 4x4" + 1x30mm drivers. Sub is 4x12" sealed tower. LOUD.

Denon receiver

ps3

AudioControl sub EQ

Fidek 1x1200W sub amp

Mitsu HC 1600 projector on 120" screen


2.1 system:

older Yamaha receiver

Panasonic CD player

Magnepan MMG's

hombrew 8" isobaric sub, 100w Dayton plate amp


Computer system:

NHT SuperZero

Onkyo receiver and 10" powered sub from HTIB system


power conditioning: Powervar medical-grade conditioners.

Cabling: 14ga from extensions cords. does that make you recoil in disgust?? bite me!


----------



## homank76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *acroy* /forum/post/17392984
> 
> 
> HT:
> 
> Hombrew 5.1. Sats have 4x4" + 1x30mm drivers. Sub is 4x12" sealed tower. LOUD.
> 
> Denon receiver
> 
> ps3
> 
> AudioControl sub EQ
> 
> Fidek 1x1200W sub amp
> 
> Mitsu HC 1600 projector on 120" screen
> 
> 
> 2.1 system:
> 
> older Yamaha receiver
> 
> Panasonic CD player
> 
> Magnepan MMG's
> 
> hombrew 8" isobaric sub, 100w Dayton plate amp
> 
> 
> Computer system:
> 
> NHT SuperZero
> 
> Onkyo receiver and 10" powered sub from HTIB system
> 
> 
> power conditioning: Powervar medical-grade conditioners.
> 
> Cabling: 14ga from extensions cords. does that make you recoil in disgust?? bite me!



Your screen is bigger than my apartment...damn I miss my house!


----------



## acroy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *homank76* /forum/post/17393056
> 
> 
> Your screen is bigger than my apartment...damn I miss my house!



a blessing and a curse... the bigger the house, the bigger the screen you "need"!


----------



## Max-Powers

My HTPC setup in a studio apartment.

Samsung LN46B630

Fronts: Energy RC-10s

Center: Energy RC-Mini

Rear: Energy C-100s

Sub: BIC F12

AVR: Denon 1909

Controller: Gyration


Please let me know what you think. This is my first real setup. I am loving it.

Futon: Strata addison w/ Otis moonshadow =)




























Another View 

Sub in the corner 

Surrounds


----------



## acroy

nice efficient setup Max - how you like the HTPC? what kind of box is it?

Cheers


----------



## Max-Powers

Thx. The HTPC case is a Silverstone LC17B.


----------



## its phillip

Just got an energy take classic 5.1 setup along with some cheap 24" sanus stands to replace my stupid big speakers. Now I need to order some thinner speaker cable because my old cables are too fat to fit through the holes in the stands


----------



## mudkip

post pics with your specs


plox


----------



## debbymiao




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ssabripo* /forum/post/6586339
> 
> 
> advertising and feedback are fine, but this thread is NOT for that purpose.....this is only for all AVSers to share (and post pics) of their particular setups, that is all. Sort of a Gallery with a map, of sorts.
> 
> 
> if you need info or feedback on a particular item, post a thread, and you should get plenty of feedback



i am to totally agree with the saying above. That's it. this thread is just for the person to share the items they owned.


----------



## stdhkim

My basement HT set up:

Mitsubishi HC5500 1080p front Projector

106 inch Da-Lite Manual Pull Down Screen (Can't afford the electric version)

Samsung LN46B550 LCD TV

Marantz SR7001 AV receiver

Paradigm Studio CC V2 - Center

Paradigm Studio 100 V3 - Fronts

Paradigm Studio ADP470 V3 - Rears

Velodyne CHT-15 - Sub

Playstation 3 BD player

WD TV Media player


----------



## sam1460

Pioneer 6020

Pioneer AVR VSX-03THX

Pioneer BDP-51FD

Samsung DVD-VR357

Kenwood KS-505HT, SW-35HT

Martin Logan Vignettes for center left and right


Looking forward to upgrade Kenwood speakers


----------



## jjackknife

My Usher Be718's arrived today. Couldn't be happier with a speaker.... & that's just in their first few hours of infancy. I have no problem waiting for that 200 mile mark, as I smiling ear to ear with every note already.


----------



## Masterjay88

Receiver: Harman Kardon AVR 254

Fronts: Energy Take TWR

Center: Energy Take FPS

Rear: Yamaha NS-125F (debating what to replace them with)

Sub:Sony SA-W3000 (behind stand)

Power conditioner: Belkin PF31

TV: Samsung LNB30

Blu ray: Panasonic BD-35

Monitors: Samsung Syncmaster 2333sw


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

Eww, what an ugly ugly white box.


----------



## b-avc

sony bravia 46x

dreambox 500,800 hd

playstation 3

sony dvd player dvp-ns78h

WD media player

WD mybook studio edition 2tb

.......................................

yamaha avr rx-v863

yamaha center speakers ns-c515

yamaha front speakers x2 ns-555

yamaha surround speakers x2 ns-50f

jamo subwoofer 550


----------



## Lij

Speaker Configuration:
*7.1 Channels w/Front Heights*

Front Speakers:
*Energy RC-70s in Rosenut*

Center Speaker:
*Energy RC-LCR in Rosenut*

Subwoofer:
*Energy ESW-V10 in Black*

Front Heights:
*Energy C-R100s in Black Ash*

Rear Surround:
*Energy RC-10s in Rosenut*

_Powered by..._


HDTV:
*Samsung LN52B630*

Receiver:
*Denon AVR-2310CI*

Satellite Receiver:
*Dish ViP722 HD/DVR*

HDD/DVD Player/Recorder:
*Magnavox H2160MW9*

Blu-ray Disc Player:
*OPPO BDP-83*

Power Conditioner:
*Panamax M5300-PM*


----------



## Bird50

Yamaha 659 Receiver

Mains - JBL Studio L830s

Surrounds - JBL Studio L810s

Center - JBL LC1

Sub - Outlaw LFM-1c

Pioneer Universal Disc Player (pre-blueray)

Roku Soundbridge


----------



## galvs

pics...



















Fronts Energy RC-70

Central Energy LCR

Surrounds Energy RC-10


----------



## slickd

Just bought the Energy Take Classics but need a couple of good speaker stands for the front speakers. Anybody got any good recommendations?


----------



## jaeelarr

I Don't have a camera, so I cant post pics.


Living room:


Samsung 8 Series ToC 46" LCD

NAD T755

PS3

XBox 360 Elite

Wii

Acoustic Energy Aegis Evo 3 (fronts)

Acoustic Energy Aegis Evo Centre (center)

Acoustic Energy Aegis Compact (back)

Pinnacle AC Sub 100 (2)


Bedroom:


Samsung 32" LCD

Denon AVR-590

PS3 Slim

Wharfedale Diamind 9.0 (4)

Wharfedale Diamond CC

Wharfedale Diamond SW150 sub


----------



## maximus1971

JVC RS 10

106" 16:9 Carada BW Screen

Denon 3808 AVR

7.1 Audio

Def Tech BP 7004 (L&R)

Def Tech CLR 2500

Def Tech BP2X (4)

Oppo BD 83

DirecTV HD Receiver

Roku Box

Denon iDock

APC H15 Power Conditioner

SVS PC12 NSD


----------



## galvs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jaeelarr* /forum/post/17483027
> 
> 
> i don't have a camera, so i cant post pics.
> 
> 
> Living room:
> 
> 
> Samsung 8 series toc 46" lcd
> 
> nad t755
> 
> ps3
> 
> xbox 360 elite
> 
> wii
> 
> acoustic energy aegis evo 3 (fronts)
> 
> acoustic energy aegis evo centre (center)
> 
> acoustic energy aegis compact (back)
> 
> pinnacle ac sub 100 (2)
> 
> 
> bedroom:
> 
> 
> Samsung 32" lcd
> 
> denon avr-590
> 
> ps3 slim
> 
> wharfedale diamind 9.0 (4)
> 
> wharfedale diamond cc
> 
> wharfedale diamond sw150 sub


pics???????????


----------



## galvs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maximus1971* /forum/post/17483140
> 
> 
> JVC RS 10
> 
> 106" 16:9 Carada BW Screen
> 
> Denon 3808 AVR
> 
> 7.1 Audio
> 
> Def Tech BP 7004 (L&R)
> 
> Def Tech CLR 2500
> 
> Def Tech BP2X (4)
> 
> Oppo BD 83
> 
> DirecTV HD Receiver
> 
> Roku Box
> 
> Denon iDock
> 
> APC H15 Power Conditioner
> 
> SVS PC12 NSD




pics?????


----------



## DLS_222

My Basement setup used mainly for movies..


PARADIGM REFERENCE STUDIO 100 v5 - front L/R, CC-690 v5 - center

STUDIO 40 v4/PARADIGM ADP-390 v5 - surrounds/rear surrounds

SVS PB10-NSD, BIC ACOUSTECH H-100 - subs


----------



## homank76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DLS_222* /forum/post/17494051
> 
> 
> My Basement setup used mainly for movies..
> 
> 
> PARADIGM REFERENCE STUDIO 100 v5 - front L/R, CC-690 v5 - center
> 
> STUDIO 40 v4/PARADIGM ADP-390 v5 - surrounds/rear surrounds
> 
> SVS PB10-NSD, BIC ACOUSTECH H-100 - subs



I just got a hard-on.


GREAT SET-UP!!!


----------



## Emig5m




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *homank76* /forum/post/17494096
> 
> 
> I just got a hard-on.
> 
> 
> GREAT SET-UP!!!



Yea, no kidding!


----------



## Anthony247

I posted this a while ago but I am adding my new pics...


Kenwood AVR-209

Yamaha NS-AC142

A527

A637

Sherwood PS-212w


I currently Have the center where the printer is in these pics....I need to clean this mess up and get a proper tower for my equipment...Though I am planning several DIY towers for a 7.2


----------



## pj325is




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DLS_222* /forum/post/17494051
> 
> 
> My Basement setup used mainly for movies..
> 
> 
> PARADIGM REFERENCE STUDIO 100 v5 - front L/R, CC-690 v5 - center
> 
> STUDIO 40 v4/PARADIGM ADP-390 v5 - surrounds/rear surrounds
> 
> SVS PB10-NSD, BIC ACOUSTECH H-100 - subs
> 
> http://images.blu-ray.com/htgallery/27978_full.jpg
> 
> http://images.blu-ray.com/htgallery/24314_full.jpg
> 
> http://images.blu-ray.com/htgallery/30585_full.jpg



You should post pics when it's finished, there are still a few parts of the walls not covered with acoustic panels..


----------



## mustangjoe

DLS_222,


Wow, nice setup.


Is that a Emotiva amp I see in the corner there?

What model?

Do you like it?


----------



## jaeelarr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *galvs* /forum/post/17483159
> 
> pics???????????



Originally Posted by jaeelarr View Post

i don't have a camera, so i cant post pics.


----------



## Norske




homank76 said:


> I just got a hard-on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that makes the 2 of us


----------



## LazyJeremy

Havent been on here for years but I am currently running:


Front LR=B&W 683

Rear LR= B&W 683

Center= Paradigm CC690

Sub (when even used)= Paradigm Servo 15 V2.

Rotel 1067 receiver

Rotel 1095 AMP


Sorry for the random post....just bored at work and need a different type of forum to read from. (motorcycle season is over)


Damn...I posted this in the B&W section and realized there was this thread...sorry...newbie to the forum.


----------



## 3 perf









Attachment 157976 The front soundstage is accomplished by Energy RC speakers

Mains are RC-30

Center is RC-LCR

Bottom end is served by SVS 20-39 cylindre sub

Surrounds are vintage Kef 104 reference monitors.

System is powered by Denon 2809,equiped with the full suite Audyssey MultqXT,dynamic EQ ,Dynamic Vol

Bluray by Panasonic

CD by JVC

Screen by Carada 104inch 1.78 screen

Projector by Sanyo PLV-Z200.


Amazing sound imaging in Stereo , very detailled , tight, never boomy.

Denon mates very well with Energy


----------



## stevejason777

L&R Definitive Technology BP30

Center Paradigm CC350

Surrounds DefTech BP8B

Surround rears DefTech ProMonitor 800

Sub DefTech Supercube III


DLS_222, great set up!


----------



## Klaxon

I've accumulated a number of speakers over the years with little rhyme or reason. I haven't fully configured the system yet. In fact, I'm not even sure what I'm going to do with it all. Feel free to offer input. Feel free to chide me for any poorly matched products -- it would be good for me to know, anyway. I'm a residential faculty member in an old school building, so I can't put together a house shaking system. I might set up two rooms, or I might sell off a few things.


Speakers:

JBL L100

Klipsch KG2

Klipsch B-2

Klipsch Synergy Quintet III

Subwoofer: Polk Audio PSW111


Receivers:

Pioneer Elite VSX-01TXH

Pioneer VSX-816-K


Bluray: Pioneer 51-FD

DVD/CD: Denon 1940CI

Turntable: Audio-Technica AT-PL120


TV:

Samsung LN46A750

Olevia 537H


----------



## mudkip

less talk more pics please!


----------



## boulderdashcci

I posted in this a while ago but I don't think I had pics


Wharfedale Evo2-10


















Cambridge Soundworks M80


















Cambridge Soundworks MC400 center (don't use it anymore)










Receiver (being replaced with a 2 channel integrated amp soon)










CD Player


----------



## tommi82

I was just curious to know if anyone has had a chance to audtion the diva utopia be vs the b&w 802d's? They are similar in price and I am interested in both of these models so your input is appreciated.


Thanks


----------



## ddgtr

Monitor Audio Gold Reference 20. See pics in my sig...


----------



## gimli100

front r/l Polk Lsi 15, Center Polk lsi C, back r/l polk lsi7, sub dsw600


----------



## cassnlogan

Front L/R Paradigm Studio 40 v.2

Center Paradigm Studio CC

Rear Surround L/R Polk R10

Front Heights L/R Polk R10

Subwoofer HSU STF-2

AVR Onkyo TX-SR607

Bluray LG BD-370


----------



## raavango




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kbrink* /forum/post/17045220
> 
> 
> Here's my modest setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Equipment List:
> 
> Monitor Audio RS6
> 
> Monitor Audio RSLCR
> 
> SVS PB13-Ultra
> 
> Polk RC65i - Rears
> 
> Onkyo TX-SR605
> 
> Feedback Destroyer
> 
> Nintendo Wii
> 
> DirecTV HR20
> 
> Samsung BDP1500
> 
> 2x 1.5'x2' DIY Panels
> 
> 2x 2'x4' DIY Panels
> 
> 
> This setup is replacing what we originally had when we bought the house a year and a half ago, consisting of Polk CS2, Polk RC65i's all around, SVS PB10-NSD. I really liked the PB10, decided to stay with SVS and go all out with the PB13 (anyone need 6 months used PB10?). I could only be happier with another! I just picked up the Monitor Audio's this week and what an upgrade. I love actually having midbass and a nice upper end now. I'm also amazed at how close the Rosenut is to the SVS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next upgrades will probably be the surrounds, then more amplification.



Hello


My wife and I saw your setup and both of us like it a lot. I like your audio components and she likes your furniture and your TV stand. I was wondering where you bought yout TV stand. Could you please let us know.


Regards


Raavango


----------



## kbrink

Hey Raavango,


We found the TV stand at a Home Goods store about a year ago. Thanks for the compliments!


----------



## bdaley6509

I posted these already in the Paradigm thread, but here they are again.


Downstairs rig: Paradigm Sig S8's v.1, 2x Signature Servo, ADP-590 surrounds




















Upstairs rig: Paradigm Sig S8's v.3, CC-690 Center, Studio 10 v.5 surrounds (not pictured)


----------



## accohn12

wow!...that's a pretty sick (and expensive) system you have there! Very nice.


----------



## johnridgerunner

2 Polk Series 2 Monitors; 2 Infinity Alpha 50's; 2 Klipsch S-B 3's.

Can anyone help guide me to a thread to help me fix my Polks?


----------



## Mr. Tao

I just changed out my front speakers. I had ( now stored) a pair of perfectly operating 25 year old Rogers Studio 1 monitors for a pair of Polk RTi8's bi-amped. I wanted to see what a more modern speaker would sound like. Well they are brighter and a little more "edgy" on the top end, with good mid's and imaging. The bass is not as forward as the Rogers but I do use (2) smallish subs with them a HSU STF-1 and an NHT - SW10. Sometimes in Pure audio using my Onkyo 805 the Rogers would sound great, playing in 2 ch only from a standard Oppo 83. Has anyone heard of or "heard" Rogers Studio 1's and if so how do you think they comapre to the Polks.


----------



## smackypete

I just created a post asking for recommendations to replace two Pioneer CS-J7001 speakers. Then I saw this thread -so here you go....


I don't have a picture of mine, but I found a photo of the same model online (I don't have a rack like the one pictured here)

Attachment 160026


----------



## truggy77

hi,just wondering what you guys think is the better buy and why the energy rc-70 or klispch rf-82 or 83s.I am running a yamaha rx-v3800,energy rc-50 front,rc-lcr center,rc-10 rear,rc mini center rears,vertis v-10 sub and klispch rw-10d sub.I'm happy withe sound of the energy but i herd a pair of the rf-82s today and thought they sounded very good


----------



## DarkRogue

Sharp 42" 1080P 60Hz LC-42D64U


XBOX 360 (My version of the Elite)

HD-DVD Drive

PS3 80GB

1TB WD MyBook

Wii

PS2


Denon AVR-1610

Mirage Nanosat Prestige 5

Rel T3 Cherry


Logitech Harmony 880


----------



## spectrumbx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *truggy77* /forum/post/17678490
> 
> 
> hi,just wondering what you guys think is the better buy and why the energy rc-70 or klispch rf-82 or 83s.I am running a yamaha rx-v3800,energy rc-50 front,rc-lcr center,rc-10 rear,rc mini center rears,vertis v-10 sub and klispch rw-10d sub.I'm happy withe sound of the energy but i herd a pair of the rf-82s today and thought they sounded very good



Too many speakers in too a small of a room.

A 5.1 setup would probably sound best, and you will have two extra speakers to use somewhere else.


----------



## DeusExa












Polk Audio LSi15 Towers












Energy RC-10 Bookshelves (disregard those little Logitech speakers....=0)


----------



## htpcfanz

DeusExa,


are those RC10's in cherrywood?? excuse my lack of knowledge as well, but how is it connected to your PC? what does onkyo integrated amp mean??


thanks!


----------



## flyng_fool




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *truggy77* /forum/post/17678490
> 
> 
> hi,just wondering what you guys think is the better buy and why the energy rc-70 or klispch rf-82 or 83s.I am running a yamaha rx-v3800,energy rc-50 front,rc-lcr center,rc-10 rear,rc mini center rears,vertis v-10 sub and klispch rw-10d sub.I'm happy withe sound of the energy but i herd a pair of the rf-82s today and thought they sounded very good



Ive heard of being totally immersed in sound but you take the cake!


----------



## DeusExa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *htpcfanz* /forum/post/17698311
> 
> 
> DeusExa,
> 
> 
> are those RC10's in cherrywood?? excuse my lack of knowledge as well, but how is it connected to your PC? what does onkyo integrated amp mean??
> 
> 
> thanks!



Yes, cherry. The RC-10s are hooked up to the integrated amp, and the amp is connected via a RCA=> 3.5mm cable to my sound card.


----------



## CruelSun

I currently have a set of Klipsch Quintets in my livingroom HT system, Powered by a Sony STR-DE945, and a Klipsch 12" powered Sub. The whole package is 7-10 years old, and it's time to upgrade.










I use this system primarily as a HT, but do on occasion listen to music.


I am upgrading to a Denon AVR-4310CI and I need help with front/center speaker selection.


I will continue this post in a new thread.


----------



## Bigsky HiFi

Hey all, for the past 18yrs I have been using and enjoying my vintage Bose 601 series III's. I have six of them for my HT. I also have two velodyne DLS 5000r subs and a self built 15" sub for the rear of the room.


----------



## PG_AVS

All Vandersteen speakers, sorry no pics yet

Vandersteen 2C's

VCC-2

V2W

VSM-1's


----------



## beersalary

I am a Boston Acoustics fan. I have:


vr960 mains

vr10 center

hd5 surrounds

Def tech PF15 sub


I still have my A150s from when I was in college. I would post pics, but not 'puter literate. Enjoyed all the pics.


BS


----------



## TheDudeAbides

Speakers: Quad 22L2, L2 Centre, 12L2

Sub: HSU VTF-3 MKIII

Display: Mitsu 62 inch rear projection LCD

Processor: Onkyo Professional PR-SC886

Amp: Sherbourn 7/2100a

Blu-Ray: Panasonic DMP-BD35K 1080p Blu-ray Player

Turntable: VPI HW-19


----------



## ronaldo1

Marginal cost for the marginal benefit?


Sound is in the eye of the beholder. I'm happy [most of the time], with my built-in Dell laptop speakers.


----------



## mayhem100

Paradigm Studio 40 v.3 fronts, cc390 center and PDR-10 sub powered by a Denon AVR-1403.


Just acquired a pair of Paradigm Monitor 7 v.s's to add to the mix. I'll try them as surrounds and as fronts witht eh 40's as surrounds and see which combination my ears prefer.


Denon AVR-4800 needs repair...but I very much want that thing driving my speakers than the 1403...fine a job as it does, it cannot compare.


----------



## karlsaudio

I have a pair of Infinity SL20s I bought new in '93. I feel outgunned here.


----------



## mjg100

Downstairs, RBH SI-760's, RBH 661SE's and ED A7S-450 (1,300 watt). Upstairs RBH WM-30's, but I will be trying some Klipsch RB-35's later today in the upstairs system. For subs up stairs I have three DIY 10" sealed subs using the very nice NHT Xdw woofer. A DIY clone of the NHT SubTwo and a Large (6.35CF) DIY ported Shiv-X. In storage I have a pair of Yamaha NS-690 III. The Yamaha's are large, very heavy and still sound very good. Too good to sit in storage, but I don't have a place to use them and they are too nice to just give away. Pics are in my signature.


----------



## galvs

Pictures, gentleman, pics...


----------



## mjg100




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *galvs* /forum/post/17778997
> 
> 
> Pictures, gentleman, pics...



Pictures are in my link. Besides you can't see much in my pictures for my up stairs room. The room has a black floor, black walls and black ceiling. The room sucks up the light. Here is a picture with three 65 watt floods (right above screen) on full.









[/IMG]


----------



## bluemark81

Home Theater: Paradigm version 2 S6 mains, C3 center, , S2 surrounds, Velodyne DD15 sub

Attachment 161773 

Attachment 161776 

Attachment 161777 


2 Channel: LaFleur X1's

Attachment 161774 

Attachment 161775


----------



## boulderdashcci

Those standmounts look very nice. Do they have any relation to the Magico Mini? They look pretty similar.


----------



## bluemark81




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *boulderdashcci* /forum/post/17783548
> 
> 
> Those standmounts look very nice. Do they have any relation to the Magico Mini? They look pretty similar.



No relation at all, but they are very similar in appearance although it is my understanding that it is a total coincidence. They are a Quebec company and were conceived in 2006 and although I personally have not heard the Magico Mini's, some have claimed the Lafleurs are better. I can't comment, but I do attend the Montreal hifi show every year and last year was the first time I had heard the Lafleurs. Out of all the product being demoed at the show, I came away being blown away and most impressed by the Lafleur room. They are expensive but an unbelievable speaker which uses the Scanspeak Revelator drivers.


----------



## kyhwa777






















Polk RTi12 mains

Polk CSi5 Center

Polk FXi3 Surrounds

Polk PSW404 Sub



I know my TV sucks... I move alot, being in the Army...Wating to go back to the states in Summer! Can't wait


----------



## raistline




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kyhwa777* /forum/post/17787529
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polk RTi12 mains
> 
> Polk CSi5 Center
> 
> Polk FXi3 Surrounds
> 
> Polk PSW404 Sub
> 
> 
> 
> I know my TV sucks... I move alot, being in the Army...Wating to go back to the states in Summer! Can't wait



Nice setup and all, but what the hell is with those evil looking dolls. *shudders*. Get rid of those things, they are possessed







.


----------



## Samsung-Guy

Simple setup:


Sony DN1000


Polk Monitor 60 (bi-amped) - Front

Polk CS1 - Center

Polk Monitor 30 - Surround

BIC F12 - Sub


----------



## SugarmillMan

How are these photos *inserted* into the messages? I have only been able to attach them.


----------



## Bigred7078




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SugarmillMan* /forum/post/17789542
> 
> 
> How are these photos *inserted* into the messages? I have only been able to attach them.



you need to use a website like photobucket to host them. Then you just can copy and paste the web imagine link into text and the picture will show.


----------



## SugarmillMan

Is there any way to to _insert_ a photo from _My Pictures_ on your computer?


----------



## Bigred7078




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SugarmillMan* /forum/post/17790084
> 
> 
> Is there any way to to _insert_ a photo from _My Pictures_ on your computer?



besides attaching it like you stated...no, thats just not how it works.


----------



## SugarmillMan

OK....Thanks. It is what it is.


----------



## ChemDoctor

Front L/R: Aerial Acoustics 10T

Center: Aerial Acoustics CC5

Rear L/R: B&W DM300

Receiver: Pioneer Elite VSX-45TX

Amplifier: Krell KAV-1500

TV: Pioneer Kuro KRP-500M


----------



## dallastt

Well i don't have pics,




Samsung LN-T4665F

Yamaha RX V465

Klipsch F1x1

Klipsch C1

Samsung Surrounds.

PS3 HDMI into Yamaha


----------



## dallastt

Here we go, waiting on C-1 to come in.


Harmony 1000

Samsung LN-T4665F

Yamaha RX V465

Klipsch F1x2

Klipsch C1

Samsung Surrounds.

PS3 HDMI into Yamaha

Velodyne VX-10


----------



## Big Whitey

pics coming...


Fronts: RF-82'2

Rears: RF-62's

Center: RC-52

Sub: PSB Alpha Subsonic 5

Amp: Yamaha 6130

LG 60PS11 60" plasma ; PS3


Okay.... I just went back through and looked at everyones setup and it almost made me cry.... I need to go spend a whole hell of a lot more money to compare to most of you folks......wow.... depressing.


----------



## dallastt

****** , that's what I was thinking!!!


----------



## Fabricator




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Big ******* /forum/post/17834258
> 
> 
> pics coming...
> 
> 
> Fronts: RF-82'2
> 
> Rears: RF-62's
> 
> Center: RC-52
> 
> Sub: PSB Alpha Subsonic 5
> 
> Amp: Yamaha 6130
> 
> LG 60PS11 60" plasma ; PS3
> 
> 
> Okay.... I just went back through and looked at everyones setup and it almost made me cry.... I need to go spend a whole hell of a lot more money to compare to most of you folks......wow.... depressing.



man. just set up what you DO have, so it sounds its best. and enjoy it. don't sweat what other people have. sweat what YOU have. then, when the time comes, get something that you will like even more.


been there, done that.


----------



## dallastt

Plus his stuff is pretty nice


----------



## koven

dallastt, love the tv+stand, looks very nice



i dont have any pics but here's a short clip of my 2.0 playing music


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-HI9zO3Mp9I


----------



## dallastt

Koven thanks, it's made by Bello.


----------



## MADNOD

no pics yet as there are some DIYs being done,


speakers: polks: RTI A9s, CSi A6, FXi A4, RTI A1, sub is DSW Pro 400.


TV: 52A650


Player is HTPC


AVR: Yamaha RX-V665


remote Logitech 555.


satellite reciever: Hivion Ultimate HD-9090X


room is 18.5 X 28 feets.


setup offers a great sound stage, front speakers are arouns 13 feets wide and my seating is in the middle of the room.


working on a new tv stand, and amplifiers for the speakers, ultimatly will be getting a 3-D projector with a 165" 16:9 screen.


----------



## bluemark81

I'm going to attempt this photo thing again:


7.1 Home Theater consisting of:


S6's, C3 and Velodyne DD15:










S2 surrounds:


















2 Channel System consisting of:


Lafleur X1 speakers:


----------



## omar7631

here are some pictures of my home theater


----------



## RonaldoCombs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bluemark81* /forum/post/17841371
> 
> 
> I'm going to attempt this photo thing again:
> 
> 
> 7.1 Home Theater consisting of:
> 
> 
> S6's, C3 and Velodyne DD15:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S2 surrounds:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 Channel System consisting of:
> 
> 
> Lafleur X1 speakers:



Those Lafleurs are beautiful! What kind of wood is that?


Ron


----------



## bluemark81




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RonaldoCombs* /forum/post/17844167
> 
> 
> Those Lafleurs are beautiful! What kind of wood is that?
> 
> 
> Ron



Thanks....Russian cherry wood.


----------



## rotasol

Hello all.


I"m just new into the High End HT game, and this is what my first HT setup consists of.


Feedback always welcomed










Mains: Monitor Audio BR6


Center: Monitor Audio BRLCR


Surrounds: Focal Cobalt SR800


Sub: Precision Acoustics 10" powered (just a get-by until I can afford the one I want)


Integrated: Arcam AVR100


Wire: Neo-Tech 11AWG for Mains, Center, Surrounds


BD: PS3


Interconnect: AR TOSlink PS3 --> AVR100


----------



## TvTechie010

I have in my home Sony SA VS350H 5.1-CH. They sound amazing. the best speakers I have owned. Blueray sounds superb and I love to hooked my custom built PC into it to play codmw2!


----------



## YabiahFXDL

My 'HT In A Den' is as follows;

TV: Mitsu WD-65735 65" DLP

A/V: Sony STR-DH500

Mains: Realistic Nova 16 Cabinets with new drivers;

Pioneer FP66AP45-54F 2-1/2" Cone Tweeters and

Pioneer B20GR30-51F 8" Butyl Surround Woofers

Center: DCM KX

Surrounds: Fisher 3 ways; 8" woofer, 3" mid, 2" tweeter

Sub: YST-SW015 located behind the sofa

Room is 13' 9" X 9' 9"


----------



## bmg1

Mains: Vandersteen 3A sig

Center: Vandersteen VCC-5

Rears: B&W CDM1NTs

Sub: B&W ASW 675

Amps: Adcom GFA7400, Jolida 1704 (tube hybrid)

Preamp/Processors: NuForce AVP16, Custom built tube preamp (stereo)

Sources: Oppo BDP-83 SE, Toshiba XA2

Crossover: NHT X-2


----------



## mr.hidef

My system.....all Klipsch Reference IV:


mains: RB-81's

center: RC-62

l&r surrounds: RS-52's

lr&rr surrounds: RB-51's










***eD A2-300*** awaiting pruduction


----------



## dallastt

Changed my set up a lil bit. My C-1 Came in, and I picked up a VX-10 Sub.

Gave me an excuse to use my new Nifty Fifty Lens


----------



## Gouch95

Klipsch Forte II's and a Nakamichi reciever 1


----------



## trem0lo

Bought my Energy C-3 speakers with matching stands a few years ago for $300. Excellent speakers, really neutral and warm with good detail and soundstaging. The treble is top notch, especially since I listen to a lot of classical and vocal music. Female voices sound superb and appropriately creamy











Shortly after I bought them I picked up a NIB Nakamichi DVD-10s for $49 at a random electronics liquidation sale. It's a little dated as a DVD player (only component) but it was their flagship player back in the day. It decodes Dolby 5.1 and DTS and has a surprisingly good analog stage, so I use it as a CD player. It's DACs are superior to the Cirrus Logics in my Marantz receiver, so for 50 bucks I'm not complaining. In a side-by-side comparison using the digital & analog outs, the Nak's DAC had a noticeably deeper/wider soundstage, warmer mids/highs and more overall detail.


Sorry to get off track, but its smooth, musical presentation matches with my Energy speakers quite nicely. If you can find old Nakamichi gear I recommend picking it up.


----------



## dallastt

Changed mine up.. Yet again, but No need for pics. Looks the same as above, other than you can't see the wires, and I switched the F1s out for F2s. They are taller and deeper.

The F2s sound a lot better IMO.


----------



## mrrame

Thinking about upgrading, not sure where to go from here.


----------



## chrischaos

Very happy with this setup
http://i737.photobucket.com/albums/x...s/IMG_1468.jpg 
http://i737.photobucket.com/albums/x...s/IMG_1466.jpg http://i737.photobucket.com/albums/x...s/IMG_1474.jpg


----------



## GTI WR6

TV: Samsung LCD Series 5 37"

Front L/R: Wharfedale Diamond 10.1

Centre: B&W CC6 SII

Sub: Polk Audio PSW125

Receiver: Onkyo TX-SR607


Entertainment: PS3, Xbox 360, WD HD Media Player, Tata Sky, Samsung DVD player


----------



## evan1

Salk Songtowers


----------



## jeff76

5- m&k s-150's

3- diy sealed subs with 13w7 drivers. Run by a qsc rmx 4050hd.


All in a 1200 cf sealed room.


----------



## White Noise

*Fronts:* Infinity Beta 40 (cherry)
*Center:* Infinity Beta C360 (cherry)
*Side Surrounds:* Polk Audio Monitor 40 (cherry)
*Rear Surrounds:* Polk Audio Monitor 40 (cherry)
*Sub:* Hsu VTF-2 mk3


----------



## YabiahFXDL

My 'HT In A Den' is as follows;

TV: Mitsu WD-65735 65" DLP

A/V: Sony STR-DH500

Mains: Realistic Nova 16 Cabinets with new drivers;

Pioneer FP66AP45-54F 2-1/2" Cone Tweeters and

Pioneer B20GR30-51F 8" Butyl Surround Woofers

Center: DCM KX

Surrounds: Fisher 3 ways; 8" woofer, 3" mid, 2" tweeter

Sub: YST-SW015 located behind the sofa

Room is 13' 9" X 9' 9"

Camera flash brightened up the room quite a bit. Feel free to comment by PM.


----------



## exectrading

Hello All,


So I have a set of AR 3 HI-RES speakers. My soon to be wife says they are to big and clunky and I need to get rid of. So sad to let them go but they are to big for the current casa.


Question: I am looking to sell these and I have no idea what there worth. Color is blk.


Any suggestions?


Thanks for your help.


Nick


----------



## shatol

I have two systems.

*One in the basement is a home theatre consists of:*

Speakers: Streem HT-335

A/V Receiver: Denon AVR-890

TV: Sharp AQUOS 40'' 1080p LED 120 Hz

DVD: Pioneer DV-646 (SACD/DVA support)

*On the main floor I have stereo system:*

Speakers: Streem FS-808

Stereo Amplifier: Cambridge Audio Azur 640A V2

TV: Sharp AQUOS 46'' 1080p LCD

DVD: Pioneer DV-610AV-K (SACD/DVA support)

HTPC with ASUS Xonar Essence STX (Stereo) sound card.


----------



## rebbi

I currently have a pair of Ohm Walsh 100 S3's in my 13 x 16 foot listening room. I've had them for about a year, but have been curious what a good pair of monitors might sound like. So I ordered a pair of Ascend Sierra 1's yesterday and wll report back on them when I have some impressions to share.


----------



## Wickwire

2 Polk Monitor 70, 2 PM30s surround and cs2 center with a KEF c4 sub connected to a onkyo tx-sr607 for gaming, tv and movies.


2 polk monitor 40s for my bedroom stereo and turntable.



edit: added cs2 center channel.

edit 2: added polk monitor 30s


----------



## Big Whitey

Finally got some damn pics, returned the RF-62's I had for rears and replaced them with some F1's.... the RF-62's were just going to waste.... and the F1's were on sale for damn cheap.


Fronts: Klipsch RF-82's

Center: Klipsch RF-62

Rears: Klipsch F1's

Subs: PSB ALPHA subsonic 5 & PA H10

TV: LG 60PS11


.....yes thats a snugee on the couch.


P.S. My camera sucks because that wall is literally full of TV and HT and it looks like theres tons of room left.


----------



## bluesfan2010

*series 1 Athena 5.1 system*

AS F2 towers, AS-C1 centre, As-B1 Rears. Velodyne CHT-10 sub.


Run with an Onkyo TX-SR707 and sony bd560


----------



## AnalogTape

HH Scott 4-way-6 Driver 15" Woofers Manufactured 1987 My System mostly all Kenwood


----------



## badbird94

Display: 65" Panasonic S1 plasma

Front L/R: Klipsch RF 63

Center: Klipsch RC 62

Sub: HSU VTF-1

Receiver: Denon 1910 Surrounds: Axiom QS8


----------



## math-geek

Dynaudio Contour 1.3 SEs driven by a Krell KAV 300iL sourced by a Pioneer BDP-51-FD Blu-Ray player.


One of the most incredible systems that I have ever heard (not just beacause it is mine) regardless of price.


----------



## bluemark81

Where's all the pictures?


----------



## qhp310

I have Paradigm Studios 100 7 channels with the large (36 inches) center.

The sub is SVS PB-13 Ultra.


----------



## nunnster

Polk RTi10s, just stereo for now, looking for a center.


----------



## putox1051

Mirage OM-5, OM-C2, DCM Time Windows, DefTech BP-1X, Epik Empire dual 15" subs, Emotiva ERT-8.3,ERT-6.3,ERM-1, Advent Laureate, Advent 1102 center, Klipsch ProMedia 5 piece computer speaker system, Sony powered Floorstanders, Bose 100 Indoor/Outdoor, Bose 150 powered speakers, Cambridge Soundworks New Ensemble, Paradigm center, Boston Acoustics 6.1 system,Genesis??, Audiosource sub, assorted no-name others (including Sony bookshelfs x4, KLH x2)


----------



## stridingcloud

I'm using Bose AM-5 which I bought in 1991...


----------



## Menasor

Updated pics of my setup


----------



## dondino

NHT SuperTwo's x2, NHT SuperOne's x5, Dual Epik Empires (en route).

Onkyo 905 (also acts as a space heater







)

Panny 58v10


----------



## UTHT

Paradigm Studio 100's v5, CC-690 v5, and 18 year old Paradigm Compact Monitors as surrounds. Parasound 2250&5250 , Integra DHC-40.1 and Oppo 83 player. The bottom end is a Velodyne F1500 ( again 18 years old with new surround).

Display: Panasonic 65" S1

Future: Paradigm Studio 100/60's as back surrounds, Paradigm ADP 590's on the sides and a Paradigm Sub-15.


----------



## wish

LCR - Ascend Sierra-1

Surround - Polk Audio RT f/x

Sub - Velodyne CT-100

TV - Toshiba 65HM167

Receiver - Yamaha RX-V863

Bluray - Panasonic BD35

Media - Western Digital Media Player


Next upgrade is either new surrounds to replace the Polk's or a new sub (SVS PC12-NSD)


----------



## Menasor

Need pics here people. This thread is useless without pics!


----------



## Mikes2cents




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Menasor* /forum/post/18096381
> 
> 
> Need pics here people. This thread is useless without pics!



I agree. Maybe a mod ought to rename the title to reflect pictures.


I'll try to get it back on track with a pic of my thumpin' Home Theater setup:











That's right folks, that's a genuine Polaroid player right there paired with some Optimus units from the Shack which are no longer available.







Let the weeping begin.....


While I am trying to figure out what on earth I could do to upgrade to from this setup, none of those babies will be for sale.


----------



## bluemark81




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Menasor* /forum/post/18096381
> 
> 
> Need pics here people. This thread is useless without pics!



These were posted before, but I am posting again to try to get things rolling:









[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]














[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## Mikes2cents

Hey folks, I apologize for the crappy pic quality on my previous post and these, but I cannot find the charger for my camera and I obviously do not know how to use my wife's.










Let me preface by saying I used to have to have the best of everything in stereo. Those days are gone with a family and responsibility, so I do what I can. When I decided to upgrade my system for surround, Polk was a no brainer for me. Price vs performance cannot be beat.


The following is my theater which used to be my two car basement garage which I finished out myself to make my "man cave".


TV/Heart of any HT system: Samsung HL61A750A1F 61" DLP (not made anymore. DLP is best bang for $)

AVR: Pioneer VSX-23TXH (begins and dies right here if no good, just go ahead and call it THX cert, wow. It made even crappy stuff sound good)

Panasonic DVD/RAM/Hard drive player/recorder/burner, my version of Tivo lol.

Blue Ray: Need one o dat

Sony CD player

Sony STR-D715 AVR (5.1) for stereo to Bose 901s and Zone out Pre-out use.

Some other items including Motorola HD cable box.


OK, to the speakers already:


Front/mains: Polk Monitor 40s through passive 12" sub, home spun.


----------



## david_nc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikes2cents* /forum/post/18104682
> 
> 
> OK, to the speakers already:
> 
> 
> Front/mains: Polk Monitor 40s through passive 12" sub, home spun.


----------



## Mikes2cents




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *david_nc* /forum/post/18114255
> 
> 
> Mike,
> 
> Is that an old CT-F1250 I see on your shelf? A real classic and quite collectible. I've got one of those that I picked it up for $5. It's in wonderful condition but needs new belts and an idler wheel... a project for a rainy day I guess. How do you have your 910's equalized? There's not really a proper loop on the new AVR's to do this, or do you let the receiver equalize them automatically? I've often heard that 901's make great surround speakers, though I don't know if my 12'x12' room could handle them!
> 
> 
> David



David,

it is a CT-F950 and still works. I even have a Pioneer Rt-909 reel to reel lol. That was top of the line Pioneer back in the day. Oh well.


As for the 901s, they are powered by a separate amp by necessity due to the Bose equalizer and the need for a tape monitor hookup. I need to isolate that signal from regular speakers as regular ones sound like crap EQ'd by that. I used to further EQ them with a SAE parametric EQ back in the day but one of the channels failed in that unit.


BTW, these are fairly newer units as my original Series IV speakers had the foam rot out. Contacted Bose and they sent me new Series VI units for 1/2 price with return of old ones since I was the original owner. This on speakers over 20 years old, I was impressed. That is how much I liked those speakers. I have owned 901 speakers since 1981. I do not necessarily like all their products and particularly their surround setups. The 901s are my primary stereo listening speakers and I pimp them out for other uses in surround as well. They can really fill a room with sound.










12x12 room is not a problem. I have had them in smaller rooms over the years. A great stereo speaker for room filling sound. A tad pricey now for me and I would not have them without the support/deal I got from the company factory direct. Of course there is no need for them in a surround mode in a 12x12 room. There are far better options out there that are more cost effective.


----------



## Solon-HD Install

I've been a big fan of Phase Tech speakers for many years. The workmanship is excellent, the sound is clear yet warm, and they do a great job with both surround sound and stereo music!


5 speakers are Phase Technology:


Fronts - PC 1.5

Center - PC 33.5

Rear - PC 0.5


Subwoofer:


SVS - SB 12-plus


Jack


----------



## david_nc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikes2cents* /forum/post/18120192
> 
> 
> David,
> 
> ... As for the 901s, they are powered by a separate amp by necessity due to the Bose equalizer and the need for a tape monitor hookup. I need to isolate that signal from regular speakers as regular ones sound like crap EQ'd by that. I used to further EQ them with a SAE parametric EQ back in the day but one of the channels failed in that unit.
> 
> 
> BTW, these are fairly newer units as my original Series IV speakers had the foam rot out. Contacted Bose and they sent me new Series VI units for 1/2 price with return of old ones since I was the original owner. This on speakers over 20 years old, I was impressed. That is how much I liked those speakers. I have owned 901 speakers since 1981. I do not necessarily like all their products and particularly their surround setups. The 901s are my primary stereo listening speakers and I pimp them out for other uses in surround as well. They can really fill a room with sound.



My 901 IV's have the foam rot as well. I'm probably going to replace the foam and sell them. I'd love to try them as surround speakers, but there is no place to do it in my little room. The fact that they require equalization is why I purchased that old Sherwood DPL receiver 15 years ago; it had main out / pre in jacks. Very few surround receivers had it then... or now.


I know many people seem to despise Bose speakers, but I used to really enjoy my 901's. Their imaging sucked (duh!), but a center channel speaker helped that problem a lot. I was always amazed at how much bass they could put out.


----------



## raistline




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *david_nc* /forum/post/18121553
> 
> 
> My 901 IV's have the foam rot as well. I'm probably going to replace the foam and sell them. I'd love to try them as surround speakers, but there is no place to do it in my little room. The fact that they require equalization is why I purchased that old Sherwood DPL receiver 15 years ago; it had main out / pre in jacks. Very few surround receivers had it then... or now.
> 
> 
> I know many people seem to despise Bose speakers, but I used to really enjoy my 901's. Their imaging sucked (duh!), but a center channel speaker helped that problem a lot. I was always amazed at how much bass they could put out.



I don't believe that many, if any in here would argue with you that the older 901's were not great speakers. In fact, they were the ones that helped gained Bose so much recognition, if i remember correctly.


The general consensus is that current Bose speakers, especially their cubes/jewels are complete wastes of money. They are good, but not at their price point. Maybe if they were half their price, people would actually recommend them.


I think the general dislike for Bose is that they became a company that overcharges, overstates, over markets their product and rips off the average consumer since their products are only worth, at most, half of what they charge.


----------



## david_nc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raistline* /forum/post/18122435
> 
> 
> I don't believe that many, if any in here would argue with you that the older 901's were not great speakers. In fact, they were the ones that helped gained Bose so much recognition, if i remember correctly.
> 
> 
> The general consensus is that current Bose speakers, especially their cubes/jewels are complete wastes of money. They are good, but not at their price point. Maybe if they were half their price, people would actually recommend them.
> 
> 
> I think the general dislike for Bose is that they became a company that overcharges, overstates, over markets their product and rips off the average consumer since their products are only worth, at most, half of what they charge.




I don't have much experience with the smaller Bose models. I had a pair of new 301's back in highschool and freshman year in college. They were pretty decent (for me at the time, anyway) considering their size. I've heard a few of the Acousti-mass sets that weren't too bad. The people who had them - style over substance / performance types - could have done worse.


I bought my 901's around 16-17 years ago for around $350-400. I got the speakers in the boxes, stands, equalizer, and misc cables. Everything was in like-new condition. I'd always wanted a pair. The few stores I'd heard them in had them set up in an isolated room specifically for the 901's. I was impressed with them at a few parties, too. They did suck a lot of power. I used them for a while with an old Pioneer SX-780 (45 watts) and later switched to an SX-1250 (125 watts)... a very noticeable improvement. They just didn't do so well in the small room I wanted to use them in. For the time and price, I think they weren't so bad. I def. would not have bought them new, but all things considered, I really don't regret buying them.


----------



## Mikes2cents




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *david_nc* /forum/post/18121553
> 
> 
> I know many people seem to despise Bose speakers, but I used to really enjoy my 901's. Their imaging sucked (duh!), but a center channel speaker helped that problem a lot. I was always amazed at how much bass they could put out.



What series do you have? Yes, I too was surprised at how much bass they can put out with those smallish drivers but there are 9 in each one. Since I tried them in LFE I was really impressed. For those who have not heard them spare me the comments. I remember seeing bands use these units in small stage setups in clubs. Yes they were in hardened travel cases but the same drivers. The 901s are still their "flagship stereo speaker" per their website. I am very pleased with my units.


----------



## david_nc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikes2cents* /forum/post/18127029
> 
> 
> What series do you have? Yes, I too was surprised at how much bass they can put out with those smallish drivers but there are 9 in each one. Since I tried them in LFE I was really impressed. For those who have not heard them spare me the comments. I remember seeing bands use these units in small stage setups in clubs. Yes they were in hardened travel cases but the same drivers. The 901s are still their "flagship stereo speaker" per their website. I am very pleased with my units.



Mine are Series IV's. It seems like I hear more about this series having the foam rot than others. They still sound OK despite the rot. I'm looking forward to getting them working again... and either using them or selling them! At any rate, it'll be fun playing with them.


----------



## MrHarryReems

Bedroom:


Definitive BP 10 fronts,

Definitive CLR 1000 Center,

JBL G30 rears.

HSU VTF-2 Sub


----------



## Khakimon

I use Polk Monitors for all but my wides and backs since they get used the least. For these I use POLK M10s. CS2 center, MONITOR 70s for L/R, Monitor 30s for highs and L/R surrounds and M10s for wide and backs. PB13-ULTRA for a sub. An Onkyo 807 powers the speakers, sans the sub.

I know for some this might be low end, but for the dollars you get an excellent return. For me this is high-end-takes-forever-to-get-here system.

I feel this is a good game/movie/music setup.


----------



## -dase-












5.1 in a 16x12x7 basement room.










B&W 683 fronts

B&W HTM61 center

Polk OWM3 surrounds

Denon AVR-4310ci

SVS PB12-NSD on Auralex GRAMMA

PS3 Slim

PS2


----------



## Khakimon

-dase-


Does that sub pad help? What type of floor is it to be used on? Thanks!


----------



## -dase-

My floor down there is carpet over concrete so I had some unwanted vibrations. The GRAMMA helped tighten up the bass, as well as take it out of the floor and the walls and keep it in the room.


----------



## c10x

My setup:


(5.1)

AV123 RSC-200 "Big Foot" center channel

4x AV123 RS850

eD A7S 450 subwoofer


(Headphones)

Sennheiser HD-650


Headphone amp/DAC

FSA Fubar 3


(Receiver)

Onkyo SR-607


(Sources)

PS3, FLAC audio, blu ray movies & rips, uverse.


I am extremely pleased with the set up.


----------



## accohn12

Khakimon-how did you elevate your tv enough to have it high enough that the CS2 doesn't cover the bottom few inches of your TV? Or does it? It's hard to tell from the pic.


----------



## Khakimon




> Quote:
> Khakimon-how did you elevate your tv enough to have it high enough that the CS2 doesn't cover the bottom few inches of your TV? Or does it? It's hard to tell from the pic



I made a DIY platform to hold everything, IKEA style for 60.00. I had a z-line zen stand and took the brackets off, and used them on this. The panel to hold the tv is (2pcs thick) 3/4" MDF 40in. tall by 17in. wide. The ones they sell at Home Depot.

So I measured a nine inch height and drilled away. Having the center close to the screen really helps the staging.

The old z-line stand held the TV too high for my tastes.

I used a piece of 1x2 with rubber feet top and bottom to angle the speaker slightly upward. I hate toes in my dialog


----------



## Pogre

Okay guys, new here. I'm just now getting back into home audio and I'm in the process of piecing something together. Right now I have:


Mains - 2 B&W DM 570's (Yes, they're old, but they still sound awesome!)

Rears - 2 Definitive Technology ProMonitor 1000's

Subwoofer - Klipsch RPW 10

I have no center channel currently, and am using the phantom mode on my receiver.


My current receiver is a Yamaha RX-V493 (Also old, but I'm upgrading very soon.)


I have a Denon AVR 1910 on order and should be receiving it any day now.


I'm pretty impressed with the ProMonitor 1000's and am considering getting a second pair to use for mains. Then I can get a center channel that will match. I'm on a budget, so that will be down the road. For now, I'm gonna have to settle for what I have.


Anyway, I know that forums can be a great resource for info, so I figured I'd register here and maybe get to know you guys.


----------



## Pogre

Oh jeez. I just skimmed over some of the posts. I may be out of my league here...


Some of you have some very impressive setups.


----------



## mrcoop

front stage-out with the old...Aperion 5 series:









in with the new Klipsch's Kl-650's:










Was going to upgrade with the aperion 6t's, but after research found that I can pretty much get the kl-650's (2 new and one used for the same price as the 6t's and 6c, IMO, a little over priced for what you get from aperion...a no brainer purchase IMO.


These things seem to be very clear/dynamic, not sure how to describe, but certainly not bright. I am listening about 4 db's higher then normal, not sure why thats the case either, which has made my subs much louder, in fact I had to actually level match the subs now with the speakers...use to have the subs running hot. I guess the dynamics of the speakers makes the sub stand out even more.


I think I know why many run there subs hot...but it seems when you have a high sensitivity speakers, the sub for 4db's hot feels like more like 8db's hot, if that makes any sense...seems to be the case for me.


These speakers made a world of difference...something that I just didn't think would be that much noticeable with better speakers.


----------



## mjg100

My front stage has three JTR T8's (center behind AT screen) and three small sealed subs under the JTR's. Here is an overexposed picture.








[/IMG]


The JTR's are powered with pro amps. For surrounds I am using Klipsch RB-35's.








[/IMG]


Using two more subs in the back of the room. Shiva-X in 6.35CF ported box. Powered by pro amp.








[/IMG]


The fifth and last sub is a dual 10" sealed sub (NHT SubTwo clone).








[/IMG]


The screen is a 106" horizontally masking AT screen using Seymour Center Stage XD material.


----------



## Khakimon

mjg100 cool speakers. Are those DIY speakers? And do you cross the smaller sub @ 40hz and up?


----------



## Fabricator

we got some powerhouses stepping up to the plate here.


----------



## homank76

Here is my small setup.


----------



## mjg100




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Khakimon* /forum/post/18217622
> 
> 
> mjg100 cool speakers. Are those DIY speakers? And do you cross the smaller sub @ 40hz and up?



The subs are DIY the mains and center are JTR T8's. http://jtrspeakers.com/install/triple-8/ 

The smaller subs have a 30hz high pass. Getting ready to change out drivers in two of the front subs. Installing 12" TC Sounds drivers in the subs under the mains feeding 840 watts to each.


----------



## clearance42

Yep, I'm a bit outclassed, but what the hell.


2x JBL S38 IIs

1x JBL EC35

2x JBL ES10

1x JBL Venue Sub 10

1x Onkyo TX SR605


The main room in my studio apt is roughly 18 x 16, so as you can imagine the first thing that needs updating is my subwoofer, and the next is the receiver. While I've been very satisfied with its performance, I need more HDMI jacks (and frankly I do plan on steadily updating my entire speaker setup slowly to speakers that could use a bit more power, so between that and the lack of HDMI jacks I figure I'll replace the receiver sooner rather than later).


Pretty satisfied with everything else about my setup, I'm struggling to determine my upgrade route after the sub and receiver, simply because ideally I'd just like to rotate the S38s back and buy towers for the front (B&W 683s, or JBL L890s, yes I'm a sucker for JBLs), however the S38s are simply too big to easily place in my apt as rears. But, fortunately, I'm in no rush to update, so this is an issue I can deal with some other time, hopefully I'll have more space by then!


----------



## homank76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clearance42* /forum/post/18232046
> 
> 
> Yep, I'm a bit outclassed, but what the hell.
> 
> 
> 2x JBL S38 IIs
> 
> 1x JBL EC35
> 
> 2x JBL ES10
> 
> 1x JBL Venue Sub 10
> 
> 1x Onkyo TX SR605



Any chance you could post some pictures?


----------



## clearance42

Sorry, I don't have photos on any hosting site to point the URL to, and no cord for my blackberry (which is the only camera i have). I'll figure it out and get them up there eventually and update the thread.


----------



## homank76

That would be cool.


----------



## Alinoe

Norwegian and new member.


Setup is:

Denon AVR-2809

Emotiva XPA-3

B&W N804

B&W HTM2

B&W LM1


----------



## hart11b

Onkyo 807 running:


Klipsch RF-83 Fronts

Klipsch RC-64 Center

Klipsch Quintet III for surround and high fronts

SVS PB-13 Ultra Subwoofer


----------



## karlsaudio

Infinity SL20

Infinity SL50

Polk Monitor 40


----------



## Derry

fronts Altec Voice of Theater

center Def Tec 2500

sides Def Tec 7002

rears Def Tec BXP

sub SVS pb 13 Ultra


receiver Marantz SR9600


Sammy 63" plasma


photo attached,,


it sounds like your in the center of the action,,


Derry


----------



## unfalliblekrutch

Completely at the lowest end of the spectrum here, but I got:


2x Klipsch Synergy SF-1s

Klipsch Synergy C-1

2x Insignia B2111

Yamaha YST-SW216

Yamaha HTR-6030.



Just a poor college student looking to get by.


----------



## LMALM53

Just got our Panasonic 65V10 mounted this weekend and had the new audio system setup and calibrated. Because our TV is in the Great Room and not a dedicated theater room we had to make "esthetic" choices in regards to the speaker system. We are really pleased with the sound quality given our high ceilings, windows and hardwood floors.

Onkyo TXSR707
Artison Masterpiece LCR-UMB Speakers attached to sides of TV
Episode A6-LCRIW-4 In Wall Rear Speakers
Boston Acoustics CPS-10Wi Wireless 10" Subwoofer


----------



## mhrischuk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikes2cents* /forum/post/18120192
> 
> 
> David,
> 
> 
> As for the 901s, they are powered by a separate amp by necessity due to the Bose equalizer and the need for a tape monitor hookup. I need to isolate that signal from regular speakers as regular ones sound like crap EQ'd by that. I used to further EQ them with a SAE parametric EQ back in the day but one of the channels failed in that unit.
> 
> 
> BTW, these are fairly newer units as my original Series IV speakers had the foam rot out. Contacted Bose and they sent me new Series VI units for 1/2 price with return of old ones since I was the original owner. This on speakers over 20 years old, I was impressed. That is how much I liked those speakers. I have owned 901 speakers since 1981. I do not necessarily like all their products and particularly their surround setups. The 901s are my primary stereo listening speakers and I pimp them out for other uses in surround as well. They can really fill a room with sound.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12x12 room is not a problem. I have had them in smaller rooms over the years. A great stereo speaker for room filling sound. A tad pricey now for me and I would not have them without the support/deal I got from the company factory direct. Of course there is no need for them in a surround mode in a 12x12 room. There are far better options out there that are more cost effective.



I have a set of indestructible 901 Series Ones. They have the fabric surrounds that don't rot. I used to set them up outside on Halloween playing scary sounds. I live off the main road and people out there used to tell me how creepy it sounded. Those things can take a beating. During our honeymoon in New Orleans there was a fellow in one of the clubs that used Series Ones on top of a big bass bin. He was a one man band using a guitar and a bunch of programmed sound. The power coming out of those things was remarkable considering they are 35-40 years old. No wait.... been married for 20 years so they were more like 20 years old.


Sure they don't come close to matching todays higher end audio reproduction precision but they are fun.


Mike


----------



## serialmike

For the past 15 yrs I have been listening to Infinity Kappa 6.1 Towers with RV center and RS bookshelf infinity speakers.


I replaced them this weekend with Klipsch speakers. I had been yearning for Klipsch Floorstanding speakers since I got a set oof Quintets back in like 2000.


Anyhow I purchased a set of RF-82 fronts, a RC-52 center, and a set of RS-42 rears. I had been running a Klipsch Sub-12 already.


They are better than I imagined. Awesome speakers. If youve been thinking about these, Dont. Just get em.


On a side note. Forever since I bought those Infinity Kappas I had a very annoying bass to my sound. Always thought I coulddnt get the sub right. Turns out theose infiinities had alot of bass but it was mussy bass







.

Had I reallized it was the kappas I would have gotten a new set of speakers long ago.


----------



## Fihsak

I posted in this thread a few years ago but its time for an update.


Paradigm Studio 60s

Studio CC470

Cinema 90 for surrounds.

Outlaw Audio LMF-1 Plus


----------



## Jose

Dali Euphonia MS4,CS4

Dali Helicon IW 200

JL Audio F112


----------



## stewey1200

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PtU7NUbRmkY klipsch,outlaw,polk


----------



## hrdluck13

Looks Great Guys! Keep em' coming..


----------



## mhrischuk

L/R: Definitive BP-8's

Center: C5 WHAT AN AMAZING ADDITION!

Surround sides: SA-15R Ceilings

Surround backs: SA-15R-30 Ceilings

Sub: Velodyne SPL-1000 Series 1

Sub: SVS PB13-Ultra on order.


I may replace the BP-8's with Paradigms or possibly B&W 805's that I currently own.


Panasonic 65" Plasma TH-65PZ850U

Pioneer Elite SC-05


Advice?




Pictures finally.


----------



## ElMookador

Living Room:

2x JBL HLS820's


Bedroom:

2x JBL HLS610's


Office:

4x Polk Monitor 50's

Polk CS2

Velodyne DPS-10


----------



## mhrischuk

L/R: Legacy Focus SE Air Motion
Center: Legacy Marquis 
Surround sides: SA-15R Ceilings 
Surround backs: SA-15R-30 Ceilings 
Sub: Seaton Submersive HP+ with slave 
AVR: Integra DTR 7.9
Amplification: Emotiva XPR-1 (2)
BluRay: OPPO 105D 
Plasma: Panasonic TH-65PZ850U (65") 
Cabinet: Salamander Synergy


----------



## 8IronBob

Had to downsize my speaker system due to unexpected space limitations, originally had a Yamaha HTR-6160 with JBL 5.1 CS480 speakers with 16-gauge wire, which was great, but...somehow, I figured that the A/V Receiver couldn't even fit into the shelf unit, so I downsized to a 2.1 system that I could hook directly into the television unit instead (no, not the Bose Cinemate system). I went and picked up a Klipsch ProMedia 2.1 system, I know they are PC speakers, but as good as they sounded, I knew that those would work very well as television speakers, and come close to the same quality as a mid-range 5.1, supposedly. It's working out okay, that I know of.


----------



## mjg100

Upgraded two of the subs up front. I installed these two TC Sounds drivers.








[/IMG]

Here is a pic of the front stage as it is right now.








[/IMG]

I have to adjust the picture just so that you can see anything since the room is all black. Sucks for pictures, but is graet for the black level of the image.


----------



## Rdrcr

My current speakers are;


JBL LSR 2328P 165w active monitors (front, center, and rear)

Sunfire HRS-8 (subwoofer)


Mike


----------



## lizrussspike

MY little set up

Pioneer 1018 AVR

Polk Monitor 70's front

Polk CS2 center

Polk R 50's rear

PSW 505...


----------



## Jadam

Denon 1910

Energy RC-10 fronts

Energy RC-LCR

Energy RC-R (still in boxes)

Energy S10.3 Sub


----------



## JulienLN

Since I just got my sub, I figured I could post up my basic setup from a recent college graduate:


TV: Samsung 32" LCD

Receiver: Harman Kardon AV 247

Media: Xbox 360 (FLAC stream), Sony BDP S350 (Blu Ray)

Front: Paradigm Titan v5 Monitor Bookshelf (grills removed)

Sub: eD A2-300











Next thing up is either a center channel or a TV upgrade.


----------



## boulderdashcci

Have you experimented with placement on the Titans or sub at all? I bet pulling the Titans out into the room and toeing them in a bit would be a considerable improvement, and if you put the sub in the corner, you'll pick up the rooms gain and thus be able to run the amplifier gain lower which means more headroom.


----------



## JulienLN

I'd love to and I understand my picture illustrates a weak acoustic setup, its just my small living room is just plain awkward to deal with.


The right speaker almost cuts into the doorway in the right of the picture, and the sub is to the left alot of open space from the entry and kitchen. I would love to put my setup on the opposite side of the room since it has a long even wall, but unfortunately there's no cable jack.


----------



## Khakimon

I love IKEA.









Nice setup. Very clean and eye appealing.

I would do th ecenter next.


----------



## goonstopher

This might not look so pretty but I will argue that it could be one of the best sounding bedroom systems...


3 jtr quintuple 8's

1 jtr captivator (with 1 more on the way) - powered by an ep2500 and ep4000

2 x jbl 8340a's


111fd Kuro

AS-eq1

onkyo 805


I love every part of the setup. The captivator is a STAR on music and with the second one I think it will be all I could ever dream of for movies by having another woofer to move more air although I have not been able to get the passive to move ha. I have owned a vtf3, pb13 ultra and epik dynasty and this is the most musical so far. The quintuples are amazing speakers all around and the JBL's were the best bang for the buck /i have ever gotten


I need more acoustic treatment and maybe more amps power when I can afford it.


----------



## goonstopher

Just for laughs...


Here is how bad it was a year or so ago... THANK YOU AVS


----------



## homank76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nanoooh* /forum/post/18354297
> 
> 
> thank youuuuuuuuuuu bst weeeeeeb www.waymoney.tk and www.wowlife.tk



spammer


----------



## boulderdashcci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *goonstopher* /forum/post/18354041
> 
> 
> This might not look so pretty but I will argue that it could be one of the best sounding bedroom systems...
> 
> 
> 3 jtr quintuple 8's
> 
> 1 jtr captivator (with 1 more on the way) - powered by an ep2500 and ep4000
> 
> 2 x jbl 8340a's
> 
> 
> 111fd Kuro
> 
> AS-eq1
> 
> onkyo 805
> 
> 
> I love every part of the setup. The captivator is a STAR on music and with the second one I think it will be all I could ever dream of for movies by having another woofer to move more air although I have not been able to get the passive to move ha. I have owned a vtf3, pb13 ultra and epik dynasty and this is the most musical so far. The quintuples are amazing speakers all around and the JBL's were the best bang for the buck /i have ever gotten
> 
> 
> I need more acoustic treatment and maybe more amps power when I can afford it.




Sox fan in the NYC area? You're brave...lol


----------



## goonstopher




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *boulderdashcci* /forum/post/18356438
> 
> 
> Sox fan in the NYC area? You're brave...lol



Grew up in ma. Being above average size might help but I have never run into a problem. Light hearted jostling but nothing that escalated (even when I wore an "I'd rather be at Fenway" shirt to Yankee stadium haha)


----------



## hrdluck13

I got quite a bunch of crap when wearing Angels jersey to Fenway.. Didn't bother me much but I still caught some crap.. Halos won so it was worth it! Anyway, back on topic..


----------



## dondino

NHT SuperTwo mains, NHT SuperOne x5 surrounds. Dual Epik Empires (stacked w/tas eating them







). Onkyo 905, panny 58v10, xbox360, ps3, wii, bfd, yammy dvd-s1800, panny bd80


----------



## bflip1080

SVS STS-01s, SCS-01, SBS-01s, PC12-NSD

Pioneer Elite VSX-23TXH

Pioneer Kuro 5080HD-PDP

Samsung BD-5000UP Blu-ray/HD-DVD combo player

Oppo-DV 970HD

Vip 722k HD-DVR

XBOX 360 Elite

Logitech Harmony One


on my "to buy" list: Wall mount, and acoustical treatments.


----------



## Djoel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bflip1080* /forum/post/18362613
> 
> 
> SVS STS-01s, SCS-01, SBS-01s, PC12-NSD
> 
> Pioneer Elite VSX-23TXH
> 
> Pioneer Kuro 5080HD-PDP
> 
> Samsung BD-5000UP Blu-ray/HD-DVD combo player
> 
> Oppo-DV 970HD
> 
> Vip 722k HD-DVR
> 
> XBOX 360 Elite
> 
> Logitech Harmony One
> 
> 
> on my "to buy" list: Wall mount, and acoustical treatments.





I like this set up allot, very sweet!










Djoel


----------



## J Stamp

Front - Definitive BP10B

Center - Definitive CLR 3000

Surrounds - Definitive BPVX

Rear - Boston Acoustics CR6

Sub - Definitive Supercube Reference


----------



## Khakimon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *goonstopher* /forum/post/18354041
> 
> 
> This might not look so pretty but I will argue that it could be one of the best sounding bedroom systems...
> 
> 
> 3 jtr quintuple 8's
> 
> 1 jtr captivator (with 1 more on the way) - powered by an ep2500 and ep4000
> 
> 2 x jbl 8340a's
> 
> 
> 111fd Kuro
> 
> AS-eq1
> 
> onkyo 805
> 
> 
> I love every part of the setup. The captivator is a STAR on music and with the second one I think it will be all I could ever dream of for movies by having another woofer to move more air although I have not been able to get the passive to move ha. I have owned a vtf3, pb13 ultra and epik dynasty and this is the most musical so far. The quintuples are amazing speakers all around and the JBL's were the best bang for the buck /i have ever gotten
> 
> 
> I need more acoustic treatment and maybe more amps power when I can afford it.



Don't the bills of the baseball caps cause some sort of harmonic distortion???


----------



## PG_AVS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PG_AVS* /forum/post/17724696
> 
> 
> All Vandersteen speakers
> 
> Vandersteen 2C's
> 
> VCC-2
> 
> V2W
> 
> VSM-1's



Update:


Vandersteen Quatros

VCC-2

V2W

VSM-1's


----------



## goonstopher




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Khakimon* /forum/post/18372383
> 
> 
> Don't the bills of the baseball caps cause some sort of harmonic distortion???



The sound in the room is pretty amazing so if they do then its fine by me


There is an outside chance I could be relocating back to MA and get a theater room.


----------



## bflip1080




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Djoel* /forum/post/18363732
> 
> 
> I like this set up allot, very sweet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Djoel



Thanks Djoel.


After wanting a full home theater for years, i feel like i am pretty close for what my situation allows.


If I can afford it, next year I would love to buy a nice projector.


----------



## Tomma

Hi I'm new here, so you'll have to bare my ignorance of the subject of home cinemas.

I have a 40" L.C.D linked to my computer which I use to watch movies and play computer games through, I'm trying to get the sound as good as I can get it, for a reasonable price. I have a tecknics amp and I have some K.C.S speakers, which I am unhappy with. I bought the speakers from a friend of mine, and I was happy with the sound when I was at his house, in a big room with the speakers well positioned, but now I have the speakers at my house, in a not so big room and they sound too bassey for my liking. I am going to sell them and buy a set of monitors but I don't know where to start, with selling the speakers I have, and buying a set of speakers which would suit the size of my room.

Can anyone help!


----------



## Fabricator




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tomma* /forum/post/18373385
> 
> 
> Hi I'm new here, so you'll have to bare my ignorance of the subject of home cinemas.
> 
> I have a 40" L.C.D linked to my computer which I use to watch movies and play computer games through, I'm trying to get the sound as good as I can get it, for a reasonable price. I have a tecknics amp and I have some K.C.S speakers, which I am unhappy with. I bought the speakers from a friend of mine, and I was happy with the sound when I was at his house, in a big room with the speakers well positioned, but now I have the speakers at my house, in a not so big room and they sound too bassey for my liking. I am going to sell them and buy a set of monitors but I don't know where to start, with selling the speakers I have, and buying a set of speakers which would suit the size of my room.
> 
> Can anyone help!



yes. delete this post. and post it as your own thread in this room.

this thread is not Q&A. its "show & tell"


----------



## galvs

In my home office,

Macbook + DAC Music Streamer + HK3490 + Energy RC-10

Rack and stands in bamboo, DIY


----------



## vinyl




----------



## brandini

I'm new, comparatively young, and definitely don't have as much to invest in equipment but here's my setup with its limitations. The table in the bottom right is now bottom center.


The Room:









It's my bedroom! I had to move on short notice due to people backing out on their word and my new roommates are awesome, I'm happy (and relieved). The drawback was that they already had furniture in the living room so I couldn't home theater it up much.


Since my music is on my computer, I use it constantly, and my monitor was just as big as the 'community' tv this is all going in my room. And now that I am becoming an xbox addict (found your BFBC2 thread as well), and I download all my TV shows in .mkv and watch them on my pc I needed something flexible and relatively small. Past speakers were horrendous plastic Altec Lansing 5.1 set (got them at cost for $50 about 3 years ago) running off onboard sound.











So after a recent upgrade to s 26" Asus monitor the search began. Cost was a HUGE factor and output was not since the room is small and viewing distance isn't large either.


I found a deal on a basic Yamaha RX-V365 through Newegg so I snagged that for $130 shipped. It doesn't do sound over HDMI but I don't care since I can switch inputs quickly enough via the monitor and scene buttons.


For speakers I started hitting the usual suspects and reading reviews. One that caught my eye was the Boston Acoustics CS2310 set due to its use of bookshelf sized speakers, modest price, and a rave review from Home Theater Review. As a set they looked quite nice but a) 3.5" woofer in a satellite is not going to cut it for 2.1 channel music b) the sub being a 10" and having heard decent 10s made me want a 12" c) apply reason a to the center channel and I knew I'd have to go piece by piece.


So I up-sized the front set to Boston's CS 26 and CS 225C. I don't listen to much high quality sources that are 5.1 so the search is still ongoing for a low cost slightly smaller set for the rears.











The subwoofer started with a link found on a deal site for a BIC America F12 for ~$180. I was in disbelief. This must be the biggest POS sub ever. And after some aggressive googling I found this site with the BIC owner's thread and HT100 mentions and praises. So considering a smaller room and viewing area I figured the 'more musical' PL-200 would be more than enough and would be great for a party here or there.










Cable cleanup happened after this picture was taken, and the yogurt was eaten too.


I also upgraded my computer's sound to a Turtle Beach DDL sound card which has toslink and Dolby Digital Live encoding and full pass through support.


The sub should arrive in less than a week so I'm preparing a nice monoprice cable for it to go in the corner of the room. I'm looking for a small, inexpensive set of rears and it will be complete! Well, after I build a set of over the desk shelves to hold the receiver and xbox. The poor college kid version of show & tell is now concluded!


----------



## vinyl

_Good on you grasshopper ..._


----------



## Khakimon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vinyl* /forum/post/18381552



Nice 2 ch. setup. What did you use on the front wall. Is that foam?


And man those speakers are monsters....







down right scary...


----------



## bflip1080




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Khakimon* /forum/post/18384582
> 
> 
> Nice 2 ch. setup. What did you use on the front wall. Is that foam?
> 
> 
> And man those speakers are monsters....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dwon right scary...



Diffusors
http://www.auralex.com/ 


He does have a mean dedicated listening room.


----------



## dondino




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vinyl* /forum/post/18381552



The mystery is over! *They're speakers*!


*insert Also Sprach Zarathustra here*


----------



## baddlord777

I currently have a set of Cerwin Vega LS-12 can anyone tell me what fuses to use. I hear they're specific


----------



## madturbosnake

klipsch rb-51 in the front with phase technology teatrro 6.5 as my center channel speaker, currently will be upgraded to klipsch rc-62 by next week. and polk rm 6750's in the rear for 7.1 and harmon kardon avr 347 powering the speakers. Klipsch sub-12, working on matching with two sub-12's and upgrading to rs-52' klipsch rear speakers, with a new 7.2 channel receiver to match.


----------



## tunaman4u2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mhrischuk* /forum/post/18290963



Awesome system, Great design


----------



## ColSanderz

Sorry for the bad pics... need to find my camera, these are from my phone...











When I find my camera, I'll take better pictures


----------



## boulderdashcci

Rega RS5s?


----------



## ColSanderz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *boulderdashcci* /forum/post/18416823
> 
> 
> Rega RS5s?



Rega RS7's







I'm finally finding out what I was missing in music lol


----------



## boulderdashcci

Regas have been on my "list" forever, I'd love to try them some time. What amp are you using?


----------



## ColSanderz

Right now, just the Onkyo M-282. I've tried them on the NAD C355, Parasound 2125, Naim 5i, and Parasound A23. Out of those I liked the A23 the most personally, though the Naim was also great! I'm on a college budget so I gotta pay off my credit card before I buy my dream amp lol. They still sound great though


----------



## exponent2

I have the following speakers


Jmlabs Electra 1038 BE right and left

JMlabs Electra 1008 Be center

Jmlabs Electra SR1000 Be surrounds


Velodyne DD-15 subwoofer


----------



## MrAcoustat

Yes my friend,they are the second best bargain in audio, the Magnepan 1.6QR to be replaced by the 1.7 soon but # 1 is still after 30 years is Acoustat these have been making music for more than 25 years, of course they have been modified.


PS: Here are a few pictures of father and son, the big ones are my friends that buids them the small one is the 1+1s and the large ones are the Spectra 6600 they weigh 600 pounds each.


----------



## MrAcoustat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dondino* /forum/post/18385307
> 
> 
> The mystery is over! *They're speakers*!
> 
> 
> *insert Also Sprach Zarathustra here*



So are these.


----------



## esward

I am completing my home theater. I have an Integra DTR 70 receiver and initially thought about the NHT Absolute 5.1 speaker system since the price is very reasonable. Then I heard the Paradigm sig 6 speakers and was impressed. While clearly much more money which I can afford, my question is, is it worth it? I would also do paradigm for the rest of the 5.1 setup.


----------



## rikdrt1

Polk LC65i


----------



## Lisa-nansin

hi !i am come in


----------



## rmtt

I have a set of b&w 602 book shelfs l,r,c and lm1 rears. i just purchased the three front, PSB T65 Image. the psb sound thin compaired to the b & w. any advice? i read nothing but good reviews on the psb's. now i'm second guessing myself.


----------



## Krackar

I currently have a set of PSB Imagine B's And the Imagine C. Love these speakers. They go great with my shiny new Denon 2310!



> Quote:
> I have a set of b&w 602 book shelfs l,r,c and lm1 rears. i just purchased the three front, PSB T65 Image. the psb sound thin compaired to the b & w. any advice? i read nothing but good reviews on the psb's. now i'm second guessing myself.



Give the speakers a little bit of time to settle. Mine were a little lacking at first but have warmed up really well. I'm very happy with my purchase.


----------



## njandy

I have a pair of Paradigm S2's for my fronts, S1's for my rears and a C1 center. My sub is a DSP-3100 which i bought before the others and will be the first thing i upgrade.


----------



## Andre2521

I am looking to purchase some speakers for my theatre room. Can anyone give some feedback on the Jamo s506 5.1 pack? Ive been quoted on

Towers 130watts

Centre 100 watts

Rears 80watts

Sub 350watts

total price $1400


----------



## brandini




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Andre2521* /forum/post/18463073
> 
> 
> I am looking to purchase some speakers for my theatre room. Can anyone give some feedback on the Jamo s506 5.1 pack? Ive been quoted on
> 
> Towers 130watts
> 
> Centre 100 watts
> 
> Rears 80watts
> 
> Sub 350watts
> 
> total price $1400



wrong thread bud


----------



## aboroth00

My humble setup... Just hung the tv and hooked up the UMC-1 and just started playing with it. By all means, it sounds pretty awesome. Little quirks here and there especially with the subwoofer settings.


Pictures were taken quickly with my cell phone so they're not that great. Any tips on wire management would be much appreciated.


----------



## aboroth00

Equipment is as follows:


SVS PB10-ISD

SVS 20-39PC+

Infinity Prelude Compositions P-FR Fronts and Surrounds

Infinity Prelude PCC

Acurus 100x3

ATI 1802

Emotiva UMC-1

Oppo DV-980H

APC H10

Panamax m4300ex


----------



## jordi25

HOME THEATER: still in progress

RXV665 pre amp

Crown xls 202 amp

DBX 215 eq

Front control 28

sub JBL es 150

surround control 25

will purchase center JBL ES25CBK


HOME STEREO Work in progress too..

HK3490

polk audio T15 Planning in replacing them JBL control now and sub JBL ES 250


----------



## razz1234

Dynaudio Contour S5.4 (mains)

Dynaudio Contour SCX (center)

Dynaudio SR (surround)

Paradigm Servo 15 (sub)


Me (lovin it!)


----------



## vinyl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *razz1234* /forum/post/18473894
> 
> 
> Dynaudio Contour S5.4 (mains)
> 
> Dynaudio Contour SCX (center)
> 
> Dynaudio SR (surround)
> 
> Paradigm Servo 15 (sub)
> 
> 
> Me (lovin it!)



Familiar setup - where might I have seen this before ... hmmmmmmm ...


----------



## madurodave

Onkyo TX-NR807

Mirage OMD-15s for front

Mirage OMD-C1 Center

Martin Logan Front/down-firing powered 8" sub.

(Sooner) Mirage OMD-5's surround

(Later) Mirage OMD-5's Heights

Mirage Nanosat Prestiges for Wide fronts and Wide Rears (only 7.1 receiver, so it switched depending on sound medium).

Sony 52" XBR LCD t.v.


That's it for now!


----------



## tunaman4u2

Lets try to add some pics

Polk Monitor 70s, CS-2 & PSW 505

In-Ceilings are Cambridge Soundworks Ambiance 80s

Receiver not in yet Onkyo SR608

PS3 internet wired for streaming using PS3 Media Player to the Sharp 60" e77un


The camera makes a 60" TV look mighty small! Not the case in person!


----------



## Fabricator




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tunaman4u2* /forum/post/18489859
> 
> 
> 
> The camera makes a 60" TV look mighty small! Not the case in person!




i went from a 65" to a 119". a 60/65 is small.


nice little setup.


----------



## michwill36

jamo x510 bookshelve speakers infinity sm125 studio monitors paradigm cinema series wall mount and c70 centerchannel epikempire sub and jamo x5sub


----------



## exntric

Recently upgraded (so recently, the havent arrived yet) from Monitor Audio RS6's to System Audio Rangers. Cant wait to get this top-class speaker in my home


----------



## madturbosnake

Klipsch reference series RF-62 main front speakers, Klipsch rb-51 as rear speakers and polk satellite on the outside to complete 7.1 system with phase technology center channel teattro 6.5. My center channel speaker will be soon upgraded to rc-62 or rc-64 reference series and saving to upgrade to rs52 or 62's for the rear 7.1channel speakers. To complete the klipsch speaker system, my Tv is a panasonic TCP50g10 series plasma. My game room has a samsung a 2 year old Samsung PN50a50 plasma with a panasonic HTIB all in one system which is plenty for now for a small room. Heres a link to my current Klipsch in progress setup, excuse the wiring in my main bedroom dont have as much room as I would like to have


----------



## tunaman4u2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fabricator* /forum/post/18490670
> 
> 
> i went from a 65" to a 119". a 60/65 is small.
> 
> 
> nice little setup.



Hockey on 119" must be awesome, its great on a 60"


----------



## bigmeanbeast

Pioneer ELITE 56TXi

Polk RT8s

MacBook Pro 13


----------



## Pelly_NV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bluemark81* /forum/post/18104062
> 
> 
> These were posted before, but I am posting again to try to get things rolling:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Wow. There's just something about a tube amp that puts a smile on my face. Slick!


----------



## Khakimon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pelly_NV* /forum/post/18527377
> 
> 
> Wow. There's just something about a tube amp that puts a smile on my face. Slick!




Dang I thought that was a fancy shot-glass holder chiller thing-a-ma-jig.


The tube amp angle makes more sense.....


----------



## thetano




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pelly_NV* /forum/post/18527377
> 
> 
> Wow. There's just something about a tube amp that puts a smile on my face. Slick!



Incredible!


My new setup acquired over the last month:


Denon 2310CI

Paradigm SE-1

Paradigm SE Center

eD A3-300


I think I'll be sticking with a 3.1 until I move from my apt to a house.


----------



## Bunga99

Speakers: Sapphire (ST3 towers, center & dipoles)


More info/pics can be found info and pics my sig and some other details here:

http://www.soundandvisionmag.com/spe...ded-page3.html


----------



## homank76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aboroth00* /forum/post/18466110
> 
> 
> Any tips on wire management would be much appreciated.



Nice setup. Zip ties are your friend when it comes to wires.


----------



## kgveteran

Complete DIY System: From the guys at HT Guide


Mains: Dayton RS WTMW










Surrounds L/R sides L/R Back Dayton RS 225/28a










Subs: Adire Tumults (4) Powered by (4) QSC 1450's... LT by Marchand


----------



## Fabricator

kgveteran


NICE










how about some pics of the room ?!


----------



## Klipper

I use a 7.1 system Whatmough australian speakers in bubinga colour & all seven speakers are bi-amped subwoofer is a Velodyne.


Atlantic Technology-P2000 Processor

Atlantic Technology-A2000 Power Amps (2)

Whatmough-P32 High Performance Mains 4 ohms

Whatmough-P7 Centre 4 ohms

Whatmough-P11 Surrounds 4 ohms

Velodyne-VA1250X Subwoofer


Thanks For Looking Lino.


----------



## kgveteran




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fabricator* /forum/post/18536768
> 
> 
> kgveteran
> 
> 
> NICE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how about some pics of the room ?!













Its a CIH 100"x42" AT SMX screen. Optoma HD79 and a CAVX panamorphic lens


----------



## tverardi

Ok So I've updated my Family room HT. I upgraded some of my stuff some i already had. The cabinet I custom made and I still need to make the doors. I wish I had a dedeicated room but I'm happy and proud of my setup. Still need to buy the sub


Here are the specs:


Hitachi Plasma 55HDT79

Dish Network VIP722 DVR

Nintendo Wii

PS3 Slim

Pioneer Elite SC-25

Monster PowerCenter EP IR2450

Klipsch WF-35 Front L/R

Klipsch WC-24 Center

Klipsch WS-24 Rear L/R

Sub XW-500d


Here are some Pics:















































How's it look?


----------



## fiddlestyx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tverardi* /forum/post/18538871
> 
> 
> Ok So I've updated my Family room HT. I upgraded some of my stuff some i already had. The cabinet I custom made and I still need to make the doors. I wish I had a dedeicated room but I'm happy and proud of my setup. Still need to buy the sub
> 
> 
> Here are the specs:
> 
> 
> Hitachi Plasma 55HDT79
> 
> Dish Network VIP722 DVR
> 
> Nintendo Wii
> 
> PS3 Slim
> 
> Pioneer Elite SC-25
> 
> Monster PowerCenter EP IR2450
> 
> Klipsch WF-35 Front L/R
> 
> Klipsch WC-24 Center
> 
> Klipsch WS-24 Rear L/R
> 
> Sub Still need to buy
> 
> 
> Here are some Pics:
> 
> 
> [snip]
> 
> 
> How's it look?



Looks good man, nice and clean setup!


----------



## tverardi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fiddlestyx* /forum/post/18539162
> 
> 
> Looks good man, nice and clean setup!



Thanks Thats what I was shooting for.


----------



## homank76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tverardi* /forum/post/18538871
> 
> 
> Ok So I've updated my Family room HT. I upgraded some of my stuff some i already had. The cabinet I custom made and I still need to make the doors. I wish I had a dedeicated room but I'm happy and proud of my setup. Still need to buy the sub
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some Pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's it look?



Is that a Thomas Kincaid painting?


----------



## tverardi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *homank76* /forum/post/18540170
> 
> 
> Is that a Thomas Kincaid painting?



Hey Hmank76,


No, the painters name is Lloyd Garrison. Some of his work is somewhat similar to Thomas Kincaid.


----------



## homank76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tverardi* /forum/post/18540388
> 
> 
> Hey Hmank76,
> 
> 
> No, the painters name is Lloyd Garrison. Some of his work is somewhat similar to Thomas Kincaid.



That is good as far as quality goes. Is he any cheaper?


----------



## tverardi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *homank76* /forum/post/18540405
> 
> 
> That is good as far as quality goes. Is he any cheaper?



I really don't know. I would suspect his originals are probably on par price wise with Kincaid. Here is a link to his website.

http://lloydgarrison.com/


----------



## thetano




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tverardi* /forum/post/18538871
> 
> 
> Pioneer Elite SC-25
> 
> Monster PowerCenter EP IR2450
> 
> Klipsch WF-35 Front L/R
> 
> Klipsch WC-24 Center
> 
> Klipsch WS-24 Rear L/R
> 
> Sub Still need to buy



I'm going for a very similar set up with plasma mounted and center resting on the cabinet.


Are you using something between the center speaker and cabinet? I've been looking at mopads and stands but can't decide.


----------



## tverardi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thetano* /forum/post/18541394
> 
> 
> I'm going for a very similar set up with plasma mounted and center resting on the cabinet.
> 
> 
> Are you using something between the center speaker and cabinet? I've been looking at mopads and stands but can't decide.



I'm just using the little rubber feet Klipsch provided in the box. What are mopads?


----------



## 8IronBob

Well, I just expanded my 5.1 JBL Cinema Series system to a 7.2...so here's what I got:


Yamaha HTR-6160 7.2 Receiver

JBL Cinema Series CS480BG 5.1 Speaker System

Expansion Satellites JBL CS400SATBG 2-Way

JBL CSS10 150-Watt Subwoofer (assuming that this was the same one included with the CS480BG, adding in a second one for the 7.2 setup)

Radio Shack branded 16-gauge speaker wire


I'm hoping that expanding into 7.2 territory will prove better in the long haul. Haven't had one problem with 5.1 out of the box...but decided that to adhere to Blu-ray standards, as well as for any other sources that may take advantage of 7.2 setups, I just felt that it needed to be done sooner than later.


I owned the HTR-6160 and the initial CS480 set since mid-2008 already, so owning that system for nearly 2 years, I kinda felt that I needed to get more with the times and go with the full-blown setup.

I'm still surprised that they're still carrying the Cinema Series after all this time, but...the addon stuff like I got had to come from B&H Photo, tho. Amazon only carries the full 5.1 set, the addon stuff was through 3rd party.


----------



## bonez123

-Panasonic 50" G15

-Dish VIP722

-Samsung Blu-Ray C6500

-Denon AVR1905

-Paradigm Atom L&R

-Paradigm CC 110 Center

-Mids and Rears are built into the ceiling (don't know brand)

-Sub - Dayton RS1200K

-Home Theater Master Remote


Toys are a Wii and Xbox 350


I can't recommend the Panasonic enough - its a great set and blows away all of my friends LCDs. I'm also very happy with the blu-ray player which I just got and I have been streaming VUDU on it which is a great service. The VIP722 is junk and i'm on my 4th one from Dish.


----------



## ctouhey

My Nikon fell off the tripod, so I'm stuck with a crappy point and shoot.


Front picture:


Salk HT3s and HTC, powered by a McIntosh MC303

Martin Logan Descent i Subwoofer

Denon AVP-A1HDCI

OPPO BDP-83 Blu-Ray

Comcast HD DVR

Also in the picture - Anthem MCA 20 for the rears


Rear picture:


Klipsch KS-525-THX surrounds

Second Martin Logan Descent i Subwoofer


Can't figure out how to have pictures show in line.... The carts housing the equipment...bonus canceled this year - Jim Salk has a cabinet design to match the finish on the speakers. Next year....


Chris


Chris


----------



## tverardi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ctouhey* /forum/post/18556473
> 
> 
> My Nikon fell off the tripod, so I'm stuck with a crappy point and shoot.
> 
> 
> Front picture:
> 
> 
> Salk HT3s and HTC, powered by a McIntosh MC303
> 
> Martin Logan Descent i Subwoofer
> 
> Denon AVP-A1HDCI
> 
> OPPO BDP-83 Blu-Ray
> 
> Comcast HD DVR
> 
> Also in the picture - Anthem MCA 20 for the rears
> 
> 
> Rear picture:
> 
> 
> Klipsch KS-525-THX surrounds
> 
> Second Martin Logan Descent i Subwoofer
> 
> 
> Can't figure out how to have pictures show in line.... The carts housing the equipment...bonus canceled this year - Jim Salk has a cabinet design to match the finish on the speakers. Next year....
> 
> 
> Chris
> 
> 
> Chris



Chris,


Very nice setup! I love a clean setup.


----------



## jcschlic

Mains: Infinity IL60

Center: Infinity IL25C

Rears: Infinity IL50


----------



## hifi-lover

I have a Quadral Argentum 09.1 (2 x 140/200 W). The amplifier is a yarland with tubes. 


PS. Very interesting pictures @tverardi


----------



## Irukandji

Hello all, new guy here. I hve been wacking my brains on this one for awhile. I remembered back in the 80s I saw which I believe is an AR speaker. It had a wooden cabinet, walnut or oak, but what stood out was it was wedge shaped. 90 degrees on one side and angled on the other(45?) I think it was about 5ft tall. the wood was molded around the upper part of the tweeter. I recall it cost $1k+ at the time. This was in '84-85 time frame. Any ideas. or definitely pics would help. thanks!


----------



## raistline




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Irukandji* /forum/post/18588413
> 
> 
> Hello all, new guy here. I hve been wacking my brains on this one for awhile. I remembered back in the 80s I saw which I believe is an AR speaker. It had a wooden cabinet, walnut or oak, but what stood out was it was wedge shaped. 90 degrees on one side and angled on the other(45?) I think it was about 5ft tall. the wood was molded around the upper part of the tweeter. I recall it cost $1k+ at the time. This was in '84-85 time frame. Any ideas. or definitely pics would help. thanks!



This thread is for people to let everyone know and brag about what we have, and to post pictures of our setups.


Please create a new thread for questions of this nature.


----------



## dimetera413

Front left and right: SVS SCS-01s

Center: SVS SCS-01

Rears: SVS SBS-01s

Sub: SVS PB12-NSD


TV: Panasonic 46" G10 Plasma

Reciever: Yamaha RX-V663

PS3


Next move is to replace front left and rights with SVS STS-01s and move the SCS-01s to the bedroom. My wife cannot escape my wrath!


----------



## dplus

Wow, sweet setups everyone, here's mine:


MTX Blueprint HT8253W Left/Right in-wall speakers (set at 0)

MTX Blueprint HT2625W Center in-wall speaker (set at 0)

MTX Blueprint HT822BDP in-ceiling rear Surround speakers (set on Bi-Pole)

Infinity PS-12 300w Powered Subwoofer

Dayton Contractor Series 8 in-ceiling speakers (kitchen)


Anyone else use MTX? I realize that they're not the high end stuff audiophiles like but I do like them and they cleaned up our room alot. Aesthetics were important also.


D.


----------



## krakhen

Here's my first incursion into home theater:


Denon AVR-790

Polk CS1

Polk Monitor 40's

BIC V-1220

LG 47LH30

Sony PS3











It's so much fun now to watch a movie or a concert or play a game...


Still considering those subwoofer feet. : )


----------



## galvs

...for the NHTs Classic 3 in the office.

Macbook, HK 3490, DIY bamboo stands and rack.


----------



## tverardi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dplus* /forum/post/18594167
> 
> 
> Wow, sweet setups everyone, here's mine:
> 
> 
> MTX Blueprint HT8253W Left/Right in-wall speakers (set at 0)
> 
> MTX Blueprint HT2625W Center in-wall speaker (set at 0)
> 
> MTX Blueprint HT822BDP in-ceiling rear Surround speakers (set on Bi-Pole)
> 
> Infinity PS-12 300w Powered Subwoofer
> 
> Dayton Contractor Series 8 in-ceiling speakers (kitchen)
> 
> 
> Anyone else use MTX? I realize that they're not the high end stuff audiophiles like but I do like them and they cleaned up our room alot. Aesthetics were important also.
> 
> 
> D.



Very nice and really clean looking. Hey I like em and if you like em thats all that matters.


----------



## tverardi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krakhen* /forum/post/18607826
> 
> 
> Here's my first incursion into home theater:
> 
> 
> Denon AVR-790
> 
> Polk CS1
> 
> Polk Monitor 40's
> 
> BIC V-1220
> 
> LG 47LH30
> 
> Sony PS3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's so much fun now to watch a movie or a concert or play a game...
> 
> 
> Still considering those subwoofer feet. : )



Nice! I like the feet.


----------



## tverardi




galvs said:


> ...for the NHTs Classic 3 in the office.
> 
> Macbook, HK 3490, DIY bamboo stands and rack.
> 
> 
> Very sweet!


----------



## joecrappa

 NHT Absolute 5.1T System 

Pioneer VSX1019AHK

Panasonic TC50PS14

Xbox360/PS3/Wii/HTPC


Currently working to reposition the TV and speakers for better/optimal imaging.


Sorry for the cellphone pic...


----------



## Emig5m




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joecrappa* /forum/post/18613432
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the cellphone pic...



I forgive you.


----------



## its phillip

a closer shot of the computer area after doing some slight changes










computer has energy rc-10s, jbl venue sub12, and a pair of orb audio mod2s and an orb audio super eight sub, along with an old yamaha rx-v795.


----------



## raistline




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *its phillip* /forum/post/18685402
> 
> 
> energy take classic 5.1
> 
> onkyo tx-sr507
> 
> sharp lc-46d85u
> 
> ps3/wii/360
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a closer shot of the computer area after doing some slight changes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> computer has energy rc-10s, jbl venue sub12, and a pair of orb audio mod2s and an orb audio super eight sub, along with an old yamaha rx-v795.



Nice setup you got there. I only have 1 suggestion though. It might behoove you to get maid







.


----------



## its phillip




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raistline* /forum/post/18685425
> 
> 
> Nice setup you got there. I only have 1 suggestion though. It might behoove you to get maid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Thanks










If I had the money for a maid, I'd more than likely spend it on something else though


----------



## Rick Deihl

current Paradigm set-up


front-studio 100 v2

center-cc690 v

back-studio 20v4

surr-adp 590

sub - old phasetech power-12

being pushed by an old denon 3802


----------



## dshred

Upstairs


Sony 60" LED EX700

APC H10 power conditioner

Denon 4306

Denon 1930ci DVD

cc 290

Studio 60v4 fronts

Studio 10 rears

DSP 3100


Downstairs HT Room consists of


Epson 8500UB

Grandview 120" fixed screen

APC H15 power conditioner x 2

Denon 4810ci

NAD 275BEE Power Amp

PS3

Studio 100v5

Studio cc690v5

Studio 20v4

Studio ADP590v4

Studio 10 heights (soon)

Studio Sub12 x 2


----------



## ThePaperGuy

60" Pioneer PDP 6020FD

Pioneer Elite A/V Receiver Model VSX-21TXH

Pioneer Blue Ray Player Model BD-320

Pioneer Elite SACD Player Model PD-D6-J

DirecTV

Monster Power Conditioner HTS3600

XBox 360

Vandersteen Model 2C's in front

Definitive Technology Pro Cinema 600's for the rear (will be upgrading soon)

No center channel (had the def tech but it did not blend well at all with the Vandy's so took it down)

Canton AS 50 SC Subwoofer

Logitech Harmony 1100 Universal Remote

Running Blue Jean Cables for the speakers and interconnects


It's a work in progress but it isn't bad I don't think. Looking to add a VCC-5 center channel soon.


----------



## homank76

Here's a little update with my stuff. I'll post more after I recieve my new BD player in a month or so. Basically I added an audio rack and new TV stand, media storage as well.


----------



## its phillip

I love the star trek ships and tie advanced and at-at


----------



## Pr0ject2501

Tannoy Mercury M4's


----------



## homank76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *its phillip* /forum/post/18704931
> 
> 
> I love the star trek ships and tie advanced and at-at



Thank you, still trying to collent more.


----------



## galvs

Be sure to do a "hide cable work"...


----------



## homank76

I'll do that once I receive two more pieces of equipment in the next month.


----------



## Suge White

Panasonic 46" G10 Plasma

PS3

Direct TV

cheap panamax conditioner

Onkyo 5007

Deftech STS, Nine, and Gems


----------



## homank76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Suge White* /forum/post/18712098
> 
> 
> Panasonic 46" G10 Plasma
> 
> PS3
> 
> Direct TV
> 
> cheap panamax conditioner
> 
> Onkyo 5007
> 
> Deftech STS, Nine, and Gems



Need to post pictures of your setup.


----------



## seanv72

KLIPSCH RF-52 Home Theater System with NAD T 747 Surround Sound also have a set of Jamo running on my system downstairs


RF series....also sound excellent....But as we all know its not just the speaaker that counts!


----------



## rollout___o

Ok, Here's what I got going right now



Receiver: ________*Harman Kardon AVR 7000*

CD/SACD Player: __*Harman Kardon FL8550 (5 disk Carousel Changer)*

DVD Player: ______*Mitsubishi DD8020*

TV: _____________*Panasonic 50G20 Plasma*

Blueray Player: ____*Panasonic DMP BD85*

VCR: ____________*Sony 4Head HiFi SLV-975 HF*

Ghetto Blaster: ___*JVC PCX-130 (dual tape deck, CD player w/remote*

Edit: *ATT Uverse*

*_______ SPEAKERS:________*

......*Definitive Technology*......

......Ft: __________*CLR2500*

......Mains L/R: ____*BP2002TL*

......Surrounds: ____*BPX*

*Looking to add another sub, just because more is not enough










*Rollout___o*

*Edit:*

DvD's: ___________*300+*

Blueray's: ________*3*


----------



## Barbour120

Main Room (Living Room):


Display - Philips 42" LCD

CD/DVD - Pioneer DV-578A (SACD/DVD-A)

Receiver - Yamaha RX-V659 (as Pre/Pro)

Amp - Emotiva UPA-5

Speakers:

Mains - Monitor Audio RS8s

Center - Monitor Audio RSLCR

Surrounds - JBL Studio L810s (wall mounted)

Sub - Outlaw LFM1c


Den/Deck:


Yamaha HT5190 (old)

Toshiba CD player

Roku Soundbridge

JBL L1s on stands-"A" speakers

Yamaha deck speakers (outside)- "B" speakers


----------



## java_joe_bennett

TV: Toshiba 46xv545u

Receiver: Sony STR-DA5400ES

Speakers: Definitive ProCinema 600.6

Components: Xbox, PS3, Wii, DVR

Power: HTS1000 Monster Power


Upgrading to 50"-55" Soon!


----------



## 4AlexF

Hi to All! Let me joint the party of passion for sound and music. This is my modest home cinema setup.

























Now I have on the shelves:










* LCD TV 40" Sony KDL-40X3000

* АV receiver Denon AVR-1909

* HD tank Popcorn Hour C-200

* Blu-Ray player Sony BDP-S350

* Cable set-top-box Humax

* DVD/SACD/CD Sony DVP-NS930V QS series (I use it as a digital transport for music and for DVD video playback)

* 5 discs CD changer Sony CDP-CE515 (I use it to listen to music with my headphones late at night)


* Front speakers - B&W S602S3

* Centre speaker - B&W LCR60S3

* Subwoofer - Unisound











The AV stand was made according to my draft. It is very heavy - about 75 kilos without equipment







My brother and me can barely lift it.







And when it is fully loaded - I cannot tear it off the ground.










This is my soft sofa for 2.







And my 2 pairs of surround dipole speakers Monitor Audio BR-FX.


----------



## homank76

^^^^^^


Very clean setup.


How do the rears work for being so close to the wall?


----------



## 4AlexF




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *homank76* /forum/post/18765604
> 
> 
> Very clean setup.
> 
> How do the rears work for being so close to the wall?



Thanks homank76. These dipole monitors are especialy designed to be placed on the walls. They are firing the sound in 180 degrees direction. This room is very small (3m x 3m) and the surrounds are very close to the listnening positions. And nevertheless these dipole rears make incredible surround sound stage, especially with 5.1 soundtracks (which we have 90% on all movies today).







At some apisodes I have a feeling of movement behind my back and the total surround effect is pretty impressive.










When I had to move the system to this small room, I had some concerns how it would sound.







Of course, this is some troubles left, but the obtained results are very pleasant to my ears.







I love my system. I sounds great for me


----------



## its phillip

AlexF, very nice


----------



## maryawade1

I have just purchased the Jamo s 413 speakers from Amazon. I am thinking of purchasing the Onkyo 5300 HTIB and replacing the speakers with these for 5.1 and using two that came with the system for 7.1. The receiver has a higher wattage output for surrounds and sub than the Jamo speakers are rated to handle. I'n new to the site and I hope I am posting in the correct area. My question is can I substitue the Jamo speakers and not have to worry about them being blown?


----------



## violentsound

67" LED DLP - Samsung 67A750

Dual 8" + Horn Tower - Acoustech PL-89 X 2

Dual 8" + Horn Center - Acoustech PL-28

6.5" + 5x7" Radiator + Horn Surround - Acoustech PL-66 X 2

12" 1000W peak 250W RMS Subwoofer - Acoustech PL-200


12ga Speaker Wire and all connecting cables from Mono.


Pioneer VSX-9040TXH

XBOX 360 w/ HDDVD

Homebuilt gaming PC i7 920 [email protected] 3.20Ghz connected via 35' HDMI and Optical

Wii on 480P Component + Analog

XM (Ron&Fez, 1st Wave, 80's, RawDog)



no satellite yet (whatever we really want to watch is usually available on Zune or online)

no BD yet (sitting on fence between PS3 vs. standalone vs. BD burner in computer)


currently crammed in a 230sqft living room. Ears will bleed with this setup and there is no noticeable distortion at very loud levels(pod race sequence at VOL 0,







)


----------



## AcuDefTechGuy

Amps: ATI AT3005/AT3002


Processor: Denon 5308


BD: DVD-3800BD


Speakers: DefTech BP7000(2)/BP7001(2)/CLR3000/Trinity


Displays: Optoma HD81LV & Mitsubishi 73735


HTPC:


PC1: SilverStone CW2/6TB/8GB/Intel Q9550/Asus P5Q/RAD5750/TT 600W/LG GGC-H20/Cooler MA V8/120mm Fans(5)


PC2: SilverStone CW2/6TB/5GB/AMD X2-7750/Gigabyte MA780/RAD5450/Corsair 450W/LG GGC-H20/Cooler MA HTX3/120mm Fans(5)


PC3: HP DV7-1270US


NAS: Antec 1200/24TB/3GB/Intel E5300/Gigabyte G31M/RAD5450/Corsair 650W/Cooler MA H212+/120mm Fans(12)


Wish List: JVC RS25 PJ


----------



## otk

do you run all your speakers large ?


----------



## AcuDefTechGuy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *otk* /forum/post/18793079
> 
> 
> do you run all your speakers large ?



Absolutely!











I set all speakers to LARGE, with the crossover setting (in Denon 5308) to 40 Hz.


----------



## AcuDefTechGuy

2 Pics of my sytem:

Attachment 178291 

Attachment 178292


----------



## AcuDefTechGuy

2 more pics of system:

Attachment 178293 

Attachment 178294


----------



## its phillip

man, that's some heavy duty stuff.


did you ever post a thread in the member systems gallery subforum on ah? you should


----------



## AcuDefTechGuy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *its phillip* /forum/post/18794731
> 
> 
> man, that's some heavy duty stuff.
> 
> 
> did you ever post a thread in the member systems gallery subforum on ah? you should



I didn't even know there was one.










I'll to check that out.


----------



## yamahaSHO

Updating my previous post as some things have changed.


Pioneer Elite VSX-92TXH

Outlaw 2200 3x (LCR)

Klipsch RF-62 x2

Klipsch RF-62 II

Klipsch RS-52 x2

Klipsch RB-51 x2

SVS PC12-NSD x2


Xbox 360

PS3

Wii

HTPC (BD & HD DVD)

Epson 6500UB.











Also in the adjacent room:


Denon AVR-1610

Polk RC65i in walls

Polk RC60i in ceiling

Polk CS10
DIY bandpass sub


----------



## its phillip

Very nice. I love the color of the walls in the bottom pictures


----------



## tomee

currently have Mission speakers all around


Mc72 centre, M73 fronts, M71 rears and velodyne cht-12 sub


front stage will be changing once my new speakers arrive


----------



## yamahaSHO




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *its phillip* /forum/post/18796465
> 
> 
> Very nice. I love the color of the walls in the bottom pictures



Thanks, I'll be sure to tell the wife


----------



## bernymachd3

Samsung 46" 630 LCD Tv

Sony S370 blu ray player

APC G5 Power filter

Pioneer VSX-820 Receiver

Bush TV stand


Energy C-100 Front/Rears

Energy C-C50 Center

Mirage Omni S10

$30 DIY Speaker Stands


----------



## PSBMAN

I've got Monitor Audio RX6's and RXLCR in Rosenut. The RX1's for rears are on order.


----------



## Phorte

not as impressive as some of the setups in here but i have:

*TV/Family Room*

B&W 600 S3 fronts

B&W LCR60 S3 centre

B&W CCM50 in-ceiling rears

Sonique Thunderbox 1200 sub

*Cinema Room*

B&W 684 fronts

B&W HTM61 centre

B&W 602 S3 rears

Velodyne CHT10Q sub


----------



## CBR1000RR_06

Rocket 850 Sig - Fronts

RS 450 Sig - Surrounds

Bigfoot Center Channel

Denon 3808

APC H15 Power Conditioner


----------



## SpotcheckBilly

7.1 System -

Atlantic Technology FS-3200 LR & FS-3200 C across the front.

AT 2400 SR's in dipole mode for side surrounds.

AT 2400 SR's in bipole mode for back surrounds.

Velodyne ULD 15 Series II sub.


----------



## semicycle

5.1 System


(3) EMPtek EW-35 - Fronts and Center

(2) Monoprice 6.5" In-Walls (6035) - Rears

Paradigm PDR-10 v.3 Sub


----------



## lisbon

I'll post pictures later...but I am currently running the following:


Display - Samsung LNT4065F http://www.plasma.com/samsunglcd/lar...s/lnt4065f.jpg 


Satellite - Direct TV HR20 HD-DVR Box http://a248.e.akamai.net/pix.crutchf...637HR20-fp.jpg 


Blue Ray - Panasonic DMP-BD35K http://news.cnet.com/i/bto/20090209/...35_610x257.jpg 


AV Receiver - Hamon Kardon AVR 635 http://static.howstuffworks.com/gif/...ver-large.jpeg 


Front Speakers - PSB Image T5 http://www.audio-ideas.com/wp-conten...get5_black.jpg 


Center Speaker - PSB Image C5 http://www.absolutehifi.com.au/image...eC5_Blacks.jpg 


Rear Speakers - PSB Image B4 http://www.absolutehifi.com.au/image...eB4_Blacks.jpg 


Subwoofer - None



The TV is calibrated well and still looks great, even though its 3 plus years old.


The HK Amp sounds phenomenal and does everything except HDMI switching (As that's over 4 years old)


The PSB's are new and extremely nice sounding speaker. They replaced a set of Definitive Technology Studio Monitor 450's I ran stereo for a while, which replaced a set of Infinity IL40's with matching center before that.


Pictures later, I have a decent looking set up.


----------



## TL5

Just ordered the following, replacing my Definitive Tech. system I have had for the past 20 years!


Front - PSB Synchrony One's

Center - PSB Synchrony One C

Surrounds - PSB Synchrony Two's

Sub - SVS 20-39 PC+ (about 5 years Old)


I also ordered a B&K Ref. 200.7 amp to power them!


----------



## Bravo1












Receiver: Onkyo HT-RC180

Fronts: Energy RC-70

Center: Energy RC-LCR

Rears: Energy RC-10

Sub: Rythmik F12SE


----------



## LJ55

I like JBL its a big bang for the buck. my system, JBL AV1 tuner AVA7 amp my Speakers are all JBL except for two subs JBL speaker are 4PT800's, 4 PS1400's, 1 PC600, 2 L810's and 2 B&W asw610's the subs I referred to earlier. I joined this forum because there was a lot of advice about what to buy. The botom line is figure out what you can spend, spend most of it on the speakers and listen to everything you can in your budget. I could tell you what to buy but you have different taste than me. Go look around spend as much time as you want listening to whatever you think you can afford, don't rush, if the sales person is pushing you go down the road to the next guy take your time and get what YOU like!


----------



## mhanlen1

My current set-up. They maybe several years old, but they sound great.


Receiver. Pioneer VSX-D912 (6.1 setup)


Speakers.

Fronts: Polk RTi8 (2)

Center: Polk CSi3

Rears : Polk R40 (2)

Surround Back: Pioneer S-C400k

Sub: Polk PSW202


----------



## llep64

Monitor Audio GR20 and SLCR


----------



## EnergyOwner

FL, FR: Rosenut Energy RC-50

C: Rosenut RC-LCR

Surrounds: 4X RC-R

Sub: Energy ESW-V10


All driven by a Denon 3808CI.


----------



## Fedex1980

Hey guys, here´s how my first incursion into home theater looks like










Hope you like it.


Equipment:


LCD TV: Sharp Aquos 46D65U

Projector: Optoma HD20

Screen: Loch Hight Contrast 92"

Receiver: Yamaha RX-V1700


Front: Monitor Audio BR2

Center: Monitor Audio BRLCR

Surrounds: Monitor Audio BRFX

SW: Velodyne CHT-10R


Sources:


PS3 Slim blu ray player

WDTV Live Media Player


Some pictures


----------



## its phillip

I love all the red


----------



## stylianos

b&w 5.1 MT-30 , (M1 satellite speakers , PV1 subwoofer)


----------



## skip61

Fronts = Paradigm Millenia 300

Center = Paradigm Millenia 30

Surround = Mordaunt Short Carnival 3 Bipole speakers

Sub = Paradigm PDR-8


----------



## CRAW

Fronts: NHT Classic Threes

Center: NHT C3 Classic

Sub: Velodyne CT-120


----------



## jbcain

denon 4805

klipsch rc52

klipsch rb62 (x4)

def tech supercubeIII

samsung HL T56786

universal mx950 blah blah blah


----------



## jbcain

nothin special


----------



## homank76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbcain* /forum/post/18888735
> 
> 
> nothin special




Looks good to me.


----------



## jtbeemer

I'm all old school --


Boston Acoustics

VR10 Center

HD8 Front and Surrounds

525v Surround back


SVS PB10 Sub


I also have a CR1 laying around somewhere but I have no use for it now that I have the VR10. Cheers!


----------



## idratherbeflying

I have a 5.1 set up of Niles StageFront speakers. They were a pain to find and can be hard to get at a good price!


three Pro2770LCR mains

two Pro770FX surrounds


Had a Madisound kit subwoofer until two days ago when it died. The StageFronts do need a subwoofer accompanying them... the search is on!


----------



## TheSteelPhantom

My first post... not much to offer the thread, I'm here primarily for research on what to get before I just go out and spend a fortune. Currently deployed, so I have some extra cash (no taxes, hazardous fire pay, etc)... Just bought a TV a couple weeks ago, will be waiting for me when I get home.

*Samsung UN46C6500*... 46" LED TV. Picked it for its size (great size for my bedroom, but wouldn't hate it in the living room). Did a lot of research before picking it, the 4th of July sale on Amazon was amazing, had to jump on the deal.










Aaand that's about it, lol... Like I said, I'm here to research the audio that I want to couple with it.


I'm looking for something to knock my socks off when I'm gaming in my bedroom, but will still be great for my movie collection and music, that I also won't mind moving into the living room when I get my own place (I have a roommate right now, his 61" TV and stuff takes care of our living room). When I buy something, I don't want to have to upgrade for a long time. It's why I have a new car, it's why I build massive PCs, and it's why I'm researching what I don't understand fully (audio, home theater, etc) before jumping in.


I'm _trying_ to keep my build under about $1000, but I'm willing to go slightly higher if I can't find amazing deals before I get home.


Looking at a 300W sub from either Polk Audio or Klipsch, and looking for a speaker set as satellites around 90W-130W. I don't understand ohms or anything yet, but from what my dad tells me (he's an audio freak and suggested these forums), speakers are typically 8 ohms and that's what I should shoot for. Also, wattage doesn't matter as much as efficiency and the frequency or something? Still looking around, I'm sure there's a beginner's guide on here or something I'll check out.


I'm pretty much set on an Onkyo receiver, I've read all good things so far about them and it's what my dad uses back home and what he's looking to get next too. So I guess I made at least 1 wise choice so far.










Anyway, this post has turned into an introduction I wasn't shooting for... I'mma go troll silently now and read guides and topics.


----------



## chargerrich

Basement Home Theater


36x16


Yamaha V765 7.2 Receiver

Polk Monitor 70B Series II Floors

Polk CS1 Center

Polk Monitor 30 (in wall sides)

Polk Monitor 60 Series I Floors as rear (will be mounted on 36" risers)

Dual Polk PSW10 Subs


Other Components:


120" Permanent Screen

PS3 Slim

Xbox 360 Slim

WD HD Live Plus

HTPC w/ 6TB External Storage

DirecTV HR-24 w/ 2TB External Storage


----------



## wostertag

Fronts = Klipsch RF-82

Center = Klipsch RC-62

Surrounds = Klipsch RB-61 (4)

Sub = Epik Empire


----------



## Kucimat

Receiver: Onkyo 906

Center: Ascend Acoustics Sierra-1

Front R and L: Ascend Acoustics Sierra-1

Surround R and L: Ascend Acoustics Sierra-1

Subwoofer: SVS PB12-Plus


----------



## ithunter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bravo1* /forum/post/18834316
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Receiver: Onkyo HT-RC180
> 
> Fronts: Energy RC-70
> 
> Center: Energy RC-LCR
> 
> Rears: Energy RC-10
> 
> Sub: Rythmik F12SE



I just want to say Justified has to be the best show ever on FX and nice lizard under the tv stand.


----------



## brockwilt

Hello,


My setup is

Panasonic Viera TH-50PX80U 50-Inch 720p Plasma HDTV


The onkyo 608 receiver paired with


four jbl l830's for fronts and rears in a 5.1 setup and


the jbl l820 for my center channel


and im using my sub from the onkyo ht sr 800 htib since i couldnt afford to buy a new sub.


Overall the sound quality is pretty good for the setup i have costing me a little over 1200 dollars plus for the speakers an d reciver and 1400 dollars for the tv ( which i bought when it came out) . But i wouldnt say im blown away by sound quality. I would say im pleased. picture qulality for the tv is pretty good but its a very low end plasma.


I try to buy the best products i can with the very tight budget im on. and overall im pleased with my setup but i know with more money to spend i could have a much much better setup. but for someone on a tight budget you cant go wrong with this setup


----------



## BenNicholas

This forum is great. I am in process of finalizing mine. Will come back with photos.


----------



## mailalan

I am using some old Technics SB-2660 for the front L & R speakers, an ED Frias center channel, and Speakercraft AIM8 Five's for the sides and rear.


- Alan


----------



## vinyl











The obvious reminder: *The space (room) will always be the final determining factor to great sound.*


----------



## Bravo1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ithunter* /forum/post/18950740
> 
> 
> I just want to say Justified has to be the best show ever on FX and nice lizard under the tv stand.



I agree Justified was one heck of a good show, hopefully the next seasons will be as good. Oh and the lizard is a wooden iguana that I brought back from Venezuela hehe.


----------



## JAMES MCHUGHES

Hi lulimet

When you setup up your bp20 speakers did you calibrate them. If so what did they calibrate at mine calibrated at 50 Hz when im thinking it should have went full band


----------



## JAMES MCHUGHES

Here is my Definitive Technology setup

56" Samsung DLP

Onkyo TXSR806 7.1 receiver

Panamax 5100 power and conditioner

BP3000TL (mains)

Supercube 2 one in each corner

CLR 2500 (center)

BP20 (surrounds) debating whether to put my BP7006 powered towers back in

Mythos gem (rear surrounds)

Rattles the windows...lol


----------



## DragonSarc

Pany 58" 800U, Def Tech BP7000sc, CLR3000, BPXV/P X 4, eD A7-450 X 2


----------



## its phillip

Aren't those shelves kind of high?


----------



## stgdz




----------



## DragonSarc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *its phillip* /forum/post/18970078
> 
> 
> Aren't those shelves kind of high?



yup but all those cases are empty the disc are on the dvd changers


----------



## Thirty3030

I have a Kenwood KR V9030, can I use this receiver for my surround sound set up? I'm new to this so I'm looking for all the help I can get.

Thanks


----------



## raistline




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Thirty3030* /forum/post/18976244
> 
> 
> I have a Kenwood KR V9030, can I use this receiver for my surround sound set up? I'm new to this so I'm looking for all the help I can get.
> 
> Thanks



This thread is for people to show off their systems.

Please create a new thread under Amp's,receivers, and Processors

for this question and don't forget to include as much details as possible.


----------



## its phillip




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DragonSarc* /forum/post/18975078
> 
> 
> yup but all those cases are empty the disc are on the dvd changers



Ah, that makes sense then


----------



## homank76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stgdz* /forum/post/18970464




That is one big ass center channel.


----------



## Bostonspeaker

I have Boston Acoustics Micro 80x speakers and need a way to attach to a speaker stand. I've looked on ebay for anything but no luck. Any ideas?


----------



## homank76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bostonspeaker* /forum/post/18999083
> 
> 
> I have Boston Acoustics Micro 80x speakers and need a way to attach to a speaker stand. I've looked on ebay for anything but no luck. Any ideas?



Duct tape and super glue.


----------



## tesseract67




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bostonspeaker* /forum/post/18999083
> 
> 
> I have Boston Acoustics Micro 80x speakers and need a way to attach to a speaker stand. I've looked on ebay for anything but no luck. Any ideas?



I use Blu-tack. Fun Tack from Wal Mart is the same thing... museum putty. This is a tried and true method for many people.


Now lets see your speakers!


----------



## gregdpw

just got these klipsch speakers today!









[/IMG]


----------



## vinyl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tesseract67* /forum/post/19000967
> 
> 
> I use Blu-tack. Fun Tack from Wal Mart is the same thing... museum putty. This is a tried and true method for many people.



I second that!


----------



## Quantumleaper

2 Polk Monitor 60 fronts

1 Polk Monitor II CS1 center

4 Polk Monitor II M30 surrounds

2 Polk PSW505 subwoofers


Receiver is a Denon AVR-591 with an Audiosource amp running the surround back channels. TV is a Samsung 42" plasma HPT4254, with a 5-disc Sony DVD changer and a Sony BDP360 Blu-ray player.


----------



## Hksvr4




----------



## Tredeb

Hey all,


This is a great site. I have been lurking for a few months now and just registered recently.


Look forward to getting in on a few of the threads I have been reading.


My setup:


50" LG Plasma

PS3

Harman/Kardon AVR 610

Paradigm Monitor 9 v6

Paradigm Ultracube 10


Within a couple months

Paradigm CC290

ADP -190 --I think, not sure -- they have to go in the corner and my furniture is against the rear wall. Maybe mini or atom monitors would be better.


Cheers


----------



## DragonSarc

c'mon people Post pics not just a list!!!!


----------



## mole'

Front L/R: Polk Monitor 70

Center: Polk CS2

Surrounds: Polk Monitor 50

Surround back: Polk Monitor 40

Sub: Polk PSWi225


new setup is


Front L/R: Polk RTi12

Center: Polk CSi5

Surrounds: Polk RTi10

Surround back: Polk OWM3

Sub: Epik Castle 15"


----------



## gparmar76

I just finished installing a 7.1 Aperion Audio speaker setup in my new home. The speakers aren't new but the system sounds absolutely fantastic.


Fronts - Aperion Audio Intimus 5T towers

Rears - Aperion Audio Intimus 5B

Sides - Aperion Audio Intimus 5B

Center - Aperion Audio Intimus 4C (Upgrading this to the 5c soon!)

Sub - Aperion Audio Bravus 12D


----------



## mole'




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gregdpw* /forum/post/19008539
> 
> 
> just got these klipsch speakers today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



nice!


where did you get your Bud signs at?


----------



## Docks

Hello


Paradigm S8

QSC CX404

HK3490 as a Pre-Amp


----------



## gregdpw




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mole'* /forum/post/19032497
> 
> 
> nice!
> 
> 
> where did you get your Bud signs at?



got them off ebay about 5 years ago. it took some time to get all 4 major sports.


----------



## Moork

Front L/R: XQ40s

Center: XQ50

Surround L/R: XQ20s

Subwoofer: XQ60b


----------



## mfranz8

Soon to be retired (the speakers, not me). . .

Attachment 182968 


Paradigm Export Monitors, ca. 1991.

2-way ported design with 8" woofers


They served me well in college playing '80s metal, '90s grunge, and a smattering of pipe organ and jazz, but I plan to step into the pool in the deep end shortly.


----------



## Klipper

Hi these are my speakers australian designed and manufuctured by Colin Whatmough.


Fronts:Whatmough-P32 4Ohms

Centre:Whatmough-P7 4Ohms

Surrounds:Whatmough-P11 4Ohms

Subwoofer:Velodyne-FSR12


Centre Speaker Stand:Aurum Cantus

Surround Stands:Aurum Cantus-V3M


Regards Lino.


----------



## DragonSarc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Klipper* /forum/post/19050905
> 
> 
> Hi these are my speakers australian designed and manufuctured by Colin Whatmough.
> 
> 
> Fronts:Whatmough-P32 4Ohms
> 
> Centre:Whatmough-P7 4Ohms
> 
> Surrounds:Whatmough-P11 4Ohms
> 
> Subwoofer:Velodyne-FSR12
> 
> 
> Centre Speaker Stand:Aurum Cantus
> 
> Surround Stands:Aurum Cantus-V3M
> 
> 
> Regards Lino.



wow verry nice setup!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vega1978

klipsch for me

front L&R la scalas

center rc7

surround klipsch synergy f2's

rear surrunds b3's

amp either a sc27 sc35 or sc37 tbd next week lol


----------



## Raymond Leggs

CENTER: Insignia NSHT51

FRONTS: Sony SSB-3000 "8" Bookshelf/floor speakers & NSHT51 sattelites

was originally the sony's with the EPI Model 70's (80's Harman Kardon era version, not the original one with the famous inverted dome tweeter), but I gotta get the proper speaker stand.


SUB: NSHT51 "8" powered subwoofer


REAR: Insignia NSHT51 Sattelites on Omni-mount stands


RECEIVER. RCA RT2600 ( i know its old, but it does DTS & flags DTS MA as DTS! )










Russound speaker selector


Magnavox BD player


Symphonic CRT tv (Until I can get a LCD, or maybe even a used HD ready CRT )


----------



## Jnipz

Fronts: Polk Monitor 50

Center: Mordaunt Short Avant 905C

Sub: Mordaunt Short Avant MS309W

Surrounds: M&K SS-150THX

5.1 Setup

______________

Receiver: Pioneer Elite SC-37

HDTV: Samsung PN63C8000

BD Player: PS3


----------



## gregdpw

i just got my new paradigm cc-390 and monitor 9 speakers.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L7epOnih6Is


----------



## JAMES MCHUGHES

All Definitive Technology 7.1

ONKYO TXSR806

PANAMAX 5100 CONDITIONER

BP3000TL (MAINS)

CLR2500 (CENTER)

BP20's (surrounds)

MYTHOS GEMS (REAR SURROUNDS)

2 SUPERCUBE 2's CONNECTED TO EACH MYTHOS GEMS

SVS PB12-NSD subwoofer


----------



## GregHolt12

Fronts: Def Tech PM1000

Center: Def Tech PC2000

Surrounds: Def Tech PM800

Sub: Outlaw LFM-1 Plus

AVR: Denon 990

External Amp: TBD


----------



## Bravo1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gregdpw* /forum/post/19073774
> 
> 
> i just got my new paradigm cc-390 and monitor 9 speakers.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L7epOnih6Is



What is the sub that you are using?


----------



## Wrager




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wrager* /forum/post/17362508
> 
> 
> I recently upgraded to Pro Audio stage monitors.
> 
> 
> LCR: JBL MRX-512 (driven with a d-sonic 525 x 3)
> 
> LR Surround: Nady MC-8
> 
> Back: generic 8" in-walls



Traded out the MRX's for a JBL screen array: JBL4622's

Sub is a DTS-10.


----------



## stgdz



















Yes they are level!


----------



## gregdpw




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bravo1* /forum/post/19100496
> 
> 
> What is the sub that you are using?



its a jbl 12 inch. its pretty old now. once it goes, i will get a nicer sub


----------



## ajaronis












The inner pair are Monitor Audio S10's. The outer pair are B&W DM640's. The center channel is a Monitor Audio Silver series.











My subwoofer is a McIntosh SL-12.


I was going to take pics of my surrounds which are Boston Acoustics VRMX Bi-pole surrounds but I forgot to take them and am too lazy to get the camera back out. lol.


----------



## metzroth

Center Channel - Polk CSi5 (Just below screen on shelf)

Fronts L/R - Polk R50 (Floor Standing)

Surround L/R - Polk R50 (Floor Standing)

Surround Back L/R - Polk R15 (Wall Mounted)

Subwoofer - 10" JBL Powered


Driven by a Pioneer Elite SC-35


This is in a 14 X 18 room that is devoted to home theater.


Anyone want to make a recommendation on some reasonably priced upgrades? not looking to spend more than $1000.


----------



## tony123

Front's : Klipsch LaScala

Center: Klipsch KL650 (looking for a single LaScala)

Surrounds: Klipsch KL650's

Subwoofer: Pair of Danley DTS10's


----------



## Wrager

Tony-

That looks astounding and must sound incedible!


----------



## derkar

New place, here is my set up (sorry for the low quality cell phone pics, my room is nice and bright but not blinding as the pics would lead you to believe):



























I have some acoustic treatments to install on the walls, and have yet to purchase a subwoofer, but my summer build has been coming along nicely. Pictured is:


Home theater PC (Athlon X2, 4GB, 640 GB)

LG 50PS60 50" 1080p Plasma HDTV

Onkyo TX-SR308

Fronts: Polk Audio Monitor 60

Center: Polk Audio CS2

Rears: Polk Audio Monitor 30.


Any recommendation for a subwoofer? I'll be purchasing one in early October after I've saved a few bucks, I'm budgeting $300 for the sub.


----------



## elite-home

Went from a Definitive Tech Mythos STS 7.2 to all Pioneer:


Pioneer SC09 Receiver

Pioneer BD-09 Bluray

Pioneer 600m

2 In Wall 691L Pioneer Elite EX Centers (One above and below tv)

8 In Wall 891 Pioneer Elite EX (2 F/L, 4 Surround, 2 Rear)

2 S-LX70 Pioneer Elite Subwoofer in Front


----------



## jake227

Sony 50" TV KDS50A2020

Sony BDS-360 Blu-Ray

XBOX 360

Denon AVR-789 Reciever

Klipsch Synergy 5.1 speakers

Fronts: F2

Center: C2

Surrounds: B3

Sub: Sub-12


----------



## tony123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wrager* /forum/post/19114828
> 
> 
> Tony-
> 
> That looks astounding and must sound incedible!



Thanks. For right now, I'll say it looks better than it sounds actually.







I've got to get proper EQ on the subs still.


----------



## cstorm

Subwoofer: YST-SW315

Receiver: RX-V65BL

4 x Speakers: NS-333

Center: NS-C444


----------



## Moyt

Only 2 rusty old Kef sp3235 speakers hah. Hopefully that will change soon!









I'm seeing some nice setups here!


----------



## Avgass

JBL Ti10K

JBL L820

JBL LC1 (on the way)

Rythmik CI1500 with A370PEQ sealed in custom 3cuft box

Yamaha RX-V1900

PS3

40inch 1080p Samsung (next to go for 3DTV next year)


----------



## Bigsky HiFi

Here is my 6.1, my kids and I have a lot of fun with it.


Sony 5200ES

Sony 400 disc/dvd

Sony PS3

Bose 601 series III (6)

Velodyne DLS 5000r (2)

Dayton 15" w/hps 500 amp all inside an old Definitive tech pf15+ box


----------



## jaball77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Avgass* /forum/post/19150636
> 
> 
> JBL Ti10K



Yeah we're going to need to see pictures of those.


----------



## caper_1

Can't seem to get the lighting right for pictures...Anyhow, speakers are as follows:
Energy Take FPS X 3 (mains + center)
Energy Take LCR X 4 (surrounds)
Monitor Audio RS-W12 sub


----------



## BrianC69

I'm late to the party here, but here's my speaker system:


Fronts: Fosgate Audionics MC220LCR

Surrounds: Fosgate Audionics SD-180 dipole

Subs: FS-400 (x2)


I'd like to swap-out the subs for a pair of custom-built cabinets using an old pair of Audiomobile MASS 2012's I have stashed. I'm also trying to figure out how to justify to the wife buying another set of MC220LCR's for attempting an Audyssey 11.1 system, down the road.


----------



## Juan

On my 4th set of speakers and sub.


Def Tech


R/L Mythos Two's

C Def Tech ProCenter 1000

S UIW 55

Sub SVS PB12-Plus


Powered by a Pio Elite SC-05.


----------



## WhoYaWitt

I have 2 Klipsch KL-7800 for the fronts, an RC-64II for the center, a KS-7800 for one surround and a KS-525 for the other. I still don't have a sub. I will be getting some money on the 28th and I will be buying a sub then. I am thinking that the xw-500d would be pretty good. It is on sale for 500$ and thats around what I want to spend. If it goes off sale before I can buy it then I might look into SVS or another brand. I'll probably post something about my full setup to get some advice in another thread when I have a little more time.


----------



## glnyc

Just ordered the following speakers with TV in the past two days, patiently awaiting their arrival.










2 - Definitive Technology Mythos ST SuperTowers

2 - Definitive Technology Mythos Gem XL's (Rear L,R)

1 - Definitive Technology Mythos Ten (Center)

1 - Epik Empire Subwoofer

1 - Denon AVR4311CI Receiver

1 - 58" Panasonic VT25 Plasma


----------



## rustyhook

glnyc.....it looks like you are about to have some fun!


----------



## hifihipster

Energy C-1, purchased back in 2005. Served me well over the years, but now I want to upgrade to some entry level floorstanders. Anyone had any experience with the Polk Audio Tsi400 ?


----------



## solarrdadd

i have a 7.1 system with 5 Axiom speakers to include: 1 pair of M80v3's,

VP180v3 and a pair of QS8v3's. I also have a pair of Polk Audio TSi100's for surround back duties and a Emotiva Ultra Sub 10 for the .1


they sound incredible and are serving my family, friends and myself very well! here is a link to my gallery. I am very happy with my choices in speakers and gear. best of luck to everyone!











here's a quick shot of the front 3 soundstage and the full gallery link is below the picture!












http://www.blu-ray.com/community/gal...ber=solarrdadd


----------



## homank76

That is one huge center.


----------



## WhoYaWitt

I thought my 80lb center was a beast... Hah. Those speakers look nice


----------



## Bravenuts

I have just completed my setup.


Samsung PN63C8000

Monitor 60 Series II fronts

Monitor CS2 Series II center

Proficient C660 surrounds (in-wall)

Bic America F12 sub

Denon AVR-791


I have also built a custom Media console to fit the setup. I liked some of the BDI stands but had trouble finding something long/tall enough for the wall and tv. I will try to post pictures soon. So far everything sounds/looks amazing!


----------



## tjscreation

I finally switched from my Samsung HTiB to a 3.1 setup which sounds SO much better then any audio gear I've owned before (I know this is still entry level stuff but I love it!)


Yamaha RX-V467

Energy CB-10 Bookshelfs

Energe CC-10 Center

Mirage Omni S8 Subwoofer


I've been working on breaking them (recommended 100 hours) and either my ear is just adjusting to them or the break-in is actually working, but it seems like each time I listen they sound even better than the time before.


The two pictures are my before and after the wife's finishing touch


----------



## bobbyk18

Just joined and just ordered my new speakers on the Newegg Deal. Should be a huge upgrade from some RCA HTiB speakers i had before.


Next week, the setup will be:

Harman Kardon AVR-146

Yamaha YST SW-SW216

1 x Polk CS2 Series II

2 x Polk Monitor60 Series II Floor Standers

2 x Polk Monitor30 Series II Surrounds


Next step is probably a new receiver, then a new Sub.


----------



## Triangles

A new sub will yield a much better result than getting a new receiver for the same price.


----------



## cvictorg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *solarrdadd* /forum/post/19207930
> 
> 
> i have a 7.1 system with 5 Axiom speakers to include: 1 pair of M80v3's,
> 
> VP180v3 and a pair of QS8v3's. I also have a pair of Polk Audio TSi100's for surround back duties and a Emotiva Ultra Sub 10 for the .1
> 
> 
> they sound incredible and are serving my family, friends and myself very well! here is a link to my gallery. I am very happy with my choices in speakers and gear. best of luck to everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's a quick shot of the front 3 soundstage and the full gallery link is below the picture!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.blu-ray.com/community/gal...ber=solarrdadd



What stand do you have that has room for that center?


----------



## gregdpw

here is my new pc speaker setup!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DXPVrdFqSas


----------



## Shnapper

9.1


B&W 705 mains

B&W 601 front highs

B&W 600s3 center

Sonance T series in-walls sides and rear

Velodyne F1500R Sub (soon to be replace)


Possible replacement Sub- SVS PB12-plus DSP


----------



## geddylee

I'm a long time reader/infrequent poster. I just bought some Diva Utopias so now I really have a mixture of speakers...


- Diva's up front

- Electra CC900 Center

- Totem Mites in the back (used infrequently)

- no sub


... and a pair of Electra 936s collecting dust until I can sell them!


----------



## Avgass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jaball77* /forum/post/19155453
> 
> 
> Yeah we're going to need to see pictures of those.



Pictures as "needed". Hahaha


































Pretty happy with set-up as it stands. Waiting on JBL LC1 (in lieu of old LX300) and talking the boss into a 58" plasma (thinking blackout curtains).


----------



## Bluvette

Mirage OMD-15 Fronts

Mirage OMD-C1 CC

Epik Dual Empires Subs

Mirage OMD-5 Rear Surrounds


----------



## solarrdadd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cvictorg* /forum/post/19233080
> 
> 
> What stand do you have that has room for that center?



it was originally a tv stand with 3 glass shelves. i took out the middle glass shelf, took one of those "track" brackets used to create shelves on walls and used it for a center steel arm, supported by 2" el brackets with 10/32 nuts on the ends.











on the top of the bracket i put some of the extra feet I got for speaker bottoms and used them to do several things, protect the wood from damage, absorb vibration keeping it from transmitting too much into the stand structure and allow the speaker to float ontop of them. the footers span across the entire bracket for nice even support.











I used two 3" brackets on the back of the inside of the stand drilled directly into the metal body with self tapping screws and put some footers on there to hold the back of the speaker up. these footers and brackets are about 1.5" lower than the end to end bracket bar to pitch the center speaker up at about a 10 degree tilt up for better imaging.











this speaker was meant to be installed in this stand because there is litteraly a

1/2" gap on each side of this speaker to the inside end of the tv stand supports, incredible. so the speaker doesn't actually touch any part of the stand. it sits on those isolation footers on those brackets and supports with a 10 degree tilt up and this is what you end up with.











it really worked out very, very well and the beauty is that you can't see the bracket that's holding the speaker up cause it appears to be hidden and floating and it's black so it blends into the black color of the stand and the under shadow of the speaker very well! i was very luck and did a lot of thinking about how to get that big ***** in there but i got it with an inch to spare!

















hope that answered your question oh yeah, there's also plenty of air space for that XPA-5 and the PR-SC 5507 under the center as well as the fact that everything is open to the atmosphere!


----------



## jeffreybehr

Just bought (used) and am modifying a pair of Audio Physic Avanti IIIs.











Have outboarded the MR/treble x-overs...









...and have replaced the bass x-overs with the active filtering of a dbx DriveRackPA. Am driving the MR/treble with 12-Watt (mono) Music Reference EM7-12s, and yes, those 12-Watt amps drive these c.-90dB-(in)sensitive speakers VERY well.










Center is a VonSchweikert Visiun that got its MR/treble x-over outboarded. Am slowly replacing inexpensive parts with better ones in all-3 x-overs. Keeps me off the streets and out of the bars.

















The ugly plastic tape around the tweeters is already gone and will be replaced with diffractionbegone.com's black-wool antidiffraction blankets.


----------



## Puzz

I have a nice new pair of Pioneer's brand new little wonders, the SP-FS51-LR floorstanders as my mains. Incredible speakers. An Infinity Primus PC350 center channel speaker. An Energy S10.3 subwoofer, and a pair of Pioneer S-DS1-Z surround speakers. A small but capable 5.1 home theater.


----------



## Avgass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeffreybehr* /forum/post/19245637
> 
> 
> Just bought (used) and am modifying a pair of Audio Physic Avanti IIIs.



Kind of looks like your speakers blew a giant hole in the ceiling







. Nice


----------



## warlord260

  

Ascend 340SE LCR

Twin Epik towers

Panasonic plasma PZ700U

Surrounds (4) Ascend 200's

Onkyo 705 MultEQ XT, with Antimode 8033


----------



## homank76

Nice room treatments.


Whats Antimode?


----------



## warlord260




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *homank76* /forum/post/19249789
> 
> 
> Nice room treatments.
> 
> 
> Whats Antimode?



Antimode is low freq. correction system (EQ). Helps to reduce room modes for flatter low freq. response.


----------



## The_eye

Here is my setup:


HT

2 Vienna Acoustics Schoenberg for Front

1 Vienna Acoustics Webern for Centre

2 Vienna Acoustics Webern for Surround

2 Vienna Acoustics Berg for Rear


Stereo

2 Vienna Acoustics Hyden Grand


Sub:

REL R-305


on the wish list is a second REL R-305 or a T1


----------



## jaball77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Avgass* /forum/post/19240390
> 
> 
> Pictures as "needed". Hahaha



Beautiful!


----------



## PB65stang

Just finished my setup. Onkyo 708 with Aperion speakers. 2 5Ts in the front with a 5C center, 2 4Bs as surrounds. 8D sub. Picture is really bad (Blackberry), but you get the idea. Really loving it so far.


----------



## PHJohn

Hey All,

I'm new to AVS.

Anyone care to share personal experience and opinion of sub $5k, 7.1 speaker setups. Would like to hear.


Thanks to all


----------



## homank76

This thread is for shring what you currently have. I suggest that you ask in the speakers thread.


----------



## 3/PS

I have a 5.1 set-up: you could say that this will very soon be reality 


I have 3 M&K S100B monitors for the center channel and the surrounds

2 Thiel CS 3.6 speakers for my mains will be mounted on a pr. of Auralex Grandmas

1-18 inch...1000W Epik Conquest Subwoofer mounted on an Auralex Great Grandma...


driven by a Simaudio Titan 5 ch. HT amp...for the center and surrounds,

2 Odyssey SE Monoblocks for the mains...doubling for film/music as well.

1-Cary Audio Cinema 11A pre/pro,

1 Panasonic DMP BD55 Bluray player (for concerts and films)

1 Pioneer Elite DVD DV 47AI SACD/DVD Audio/DVD player (for music)

1 DVDO Edge

1 Pioneer Elite PRO 101 FD Monitor

1 JVC DLA RS10

1 PHD-205LE Digital HDTV Tuner

1 Purepower 2000 Regenerator (latest technology and recently totally overhauled)

with Acrolink/Oyaide power cords, Ultralink/XLO HDMI cables and anti-cable interconnects and speaker cable and a Buttkicker w/ a 1000W Carvin amp.


I live in a loft...55 ft. long, 18 ft. wide and 18 ft. high, have yet to hear the Thiel 3.6's in my system as I just bought them from a guy in Foresthills CA, getting them on Oct. 14th....can't wait !!!


----------



## vipervick

Finally getting my living room into shape.


* Onkyo TX-NR5007

* Scientific Atlantica HD DVR (Cox)

* Oppo BDP-83

* Aperion Intimus 6T's

* Aperion Intimus 6C

* Aperion Intimus 4BP's

* SVS PC13-Ultra

Album on Imageshack


----------



## michaelpnolan

klipsch hd300


----------



## jdbob

Receiver: Onkyo TX-SR707

Fronts: Acoustic Research AR98LS

Center: Polk CS10

Rears: Polk 4A


----------



## JAMES MCHUGHES

56" DLP Samsung TV

Onkyo TXSR 806 Receiver

Panamax 5100ex Conditioner

Sony BDP-S550 Bluray

Toshiba HD player

XBOX 360

WII Console

Emotiva XPA-5 Amplifier

Definitive Technology BP3000TL (mains)

Definitive Technology CLR3000 (center)

Definitive Technology BP30's (surrounds)

Definitive Technology BP10's (rear surrounds)

Definitive Technology Supercube 2's (bi-amped to each rear surround)

SVS pb12-nsd (subwoofer)


----------



## Molson_Canadian

50" Panasonic G10

Denon AVR-890

Oppo BDP-83

WD TV

Mains: Energy RC-30

Center: Energy RC-LCR

Surrounds: Energy RC-R

Sub: Rythmik F12


Been a long time lurker in here, this place has been an amazing resource. Very happy with my current set up.


----------



## Arapongas

*Paradigm Reference Studio 60 v.5*.

Outstanding sound. A center is not necessary. The sound is so superior it seems it's coming directly from the tv.

*Audioquest* high end speaker cables bi-wired to my 15 year old
*Acurus DIA100 Direct Input Amplifier*. Still as good as new.

*Samsung LN52B750* lcd tv.

*Oppo bdp-83 Blu-Ray player*. HDMI cables used whereever possible with Monster audio cables from the Oppo to the Acurus.

*MIT MI-330+ high end Audio Interface cables* from the Acurus to the Samsung.

*Enlightened Audio Design* DSP-7000 Series III Digital Processor is not connected yet.


It was this forum I discovered OPPO while learning about calibrating my lcd tv. I enjoy 2-3 Netflix films per week because of my dream system (imho). I'm using a ROKU for streaming video. The Oppo also is great with musical cds through my components. All I need is a high end vinyl record turntable to compliment my system. I had a B&O turntable which I left with my ex-wife.


----------



## jdbob

Receiver: Onkyo TX-SR707

Fronts: Acoustic Research AR98LS

Center: Polk CS10

Rears: Polk 4A


----------



## homank76

That center fits perfectly in that space.


----------



## homank76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JAMES MCHUGHES* /forum/post/19317732
> 
> 
> 56" DLP Samsung tv
> 
> Onkyo TXSR 806 receiver
> 
> Panamax 5100ex conditioner
> 
> Sony BDP-S550 bluray
> 
> Toshiba HD player
> 
> Definitive Technology BP3000TL (mains)
> 
> Definitive Technology CLR2500 (center)
> 
> Definitive Technology BP30's (surrounds)
> 
> Definitive Technology BP10's (rear surrounds) not plugged in yet
> 
> Definitive Technology Supercube 2's (one to each surround)
> 
> SVS pb12-nsd (subwoofer)



I love it.


----------



## gregdpw

here is another vid of the paradigm monitor 9's! great song for testing

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qlLH7QKh3dY


----------



## jdbob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *homank76* /forum/post/19326320
> 
> 
> That center fits perfectly in that space.



That's because that riser was custom built to allow space for the center










Unfortunately it cost twice as much as the speaker


----------



## Moork

PBS Newshour.


I approve.


----------



## Neceo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gregdpw* /forum/post/19326340
> 
> 
> here is another vid of the paradigm monitor 9's! great song for testing
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qlLH7QKh3dY




what song is it


----------



## its phillip

elt525m + jbl venue sub12
 


energy rc-10 + orb audio super eight


----------



## grossi

Recently added a pair of Dynaudio Focus 360 driven by Plinius CD101 and Plinius 9200 combo strictly for music to complement my home theatre set up.


----------



## khx100

Front L/R Magneplanar 3.6


Rear L/R Audiostatic ES100 electrostats


Sub Velodyne DD10


----------



## homank76

I call BS on everyone that does not post pics or upload them.


----------



## vipervick

I could have sworn I posted my setup in here, but can't find the post for the life of me. Search comes up empty.


Oh well. I need to take new pictures of my living room since upgrading to a 52 inch Sharp LC-52LE810UN and rearranging the entertainment center anyway.


----------



## SoundChex

*Home Office System (#1) "mixed movies/music"* . . . 7.1 _Standard_ plus 2x _Front_Presence_ speakers









_Mains_(2), _Center_(1): 3x *Yamaha AST-S1* (_aka_ YST-S1)
_Surrounds_(2), _Rears_(2), _Front_Presence_(2): 6x *Polk R15* 
_Subs_(2): _(Left)_ 1x *Harman*/*Infinity TSS-SUB450*; _(Right)_ 1x *Jamo SUB 550*
_Center_Surround/Rear_(1, experimental processing only): 1x *Yamaha AST-S1* (_aka_ YST-S1)


After running this system for some time with only the Harman/Infinity TSS-SUB450 sub (100W, and 39Hz-150Hz, ±3dB), I added the Jamo SUB 550 (550W, and 26Hz-150Hz) to provide some additional solidity/smoothness plus a little more real power to the low end bass. The Harman/Infinity TSS-SUB450 now runs as the 'left side' sub, with the Jamo SUB 550 as the 'right side' sub. Notwithstanding the nominal differences in power/performance between the two models, there is no sense of bass asymmetry in the room.


I recently replaced my somewhat dated Yamaha HTR-5860 AVR with an RX-V667 (the equivalent model but five generations newer!) to provide HDMI 1.4 plus lossless codec processing. Both the HTR-5860 and the RX-V667 have the the usual Yamaha 'mid price model' feature that the AVR switches between two speaker configurations: *7.1 Standard*, and *5.1 Standard plus 2 Front Presence speakers*. In the latter case, the Left and Right Rear speakers are silent [leaving a sizable gap between the Left and Right Surround speakers]. So I'm going to experiment with using the Dolby-3 decoder in an old Pioneer VSX-5600 AVR to redirect some content from the Left and Right Surround channels to a new Center Surround/Rear speaker. [_I suspect it will either work 'well' . . . or completely destroy the rear soundfield!_]


Plus I still have two unused Polk R15 bookshelf speakers available for future system expansion to 11.2 or 12.2 [_maybe for DTS Neo:X in a couple of years, or for a mixdown/subset of Hamasaki 22.2 channel audio . . . sometime around 2020!_]


----------



## machas74

52" Samsung LCD

Samsung bd-p4600

Pioneer Elite 23TXH

Paradigm Monitor 7v6

Paradigm cc190

Paradigm adp190


Have not hooked up the HT yet but can't wait. Still trying to figure out which sub to get. Will post more pics when install is done.


----------



## fozazzurri85

here are my humble two systems, truly impressive stuff in this thread.


Main:


Quad 12L2

Quad 11L

Quad L2Center

Quald L2 Sub

Marantz Nr1501

Pioneer Blu ray (forget model number)

Custom Built HTPC (with wii emulation







)

x360

Toshiba regza 46"lcd

LED variable colour output lighting system for TV and cabinet



























































Office


Marantz 2275

Focal SW800 C

Omage ovation N150

Gaming computer and MacBook Pro as source


----------



## Stinky Dragon

I'm new to the forum, and I have to say it's been a great help so far and I've learned quite a lot. My system's pretty small, but it's more than enough to fill my dorm and it sounds great (at least to my untrained ears):


Front L/R: Infinity Primus P162

C: Infinity Primus PC250

Surround L/R: Infinity SS2001

Subwoofer: BIC H100

AVR: Harmon Kardon AVR 230











I'll definitely be sticking around as I upgrade my system.


----------



## poprhetor

Just 2.o for now: Sony SS M3 at Front L+R. When my amp is repaired, I'll hook up my Tannoy C-8's. Not sure on the configuration yet. I'll try lots of things.


----------



## myoda

Onkyo TX-SR 806

Front - Polk Monitor 70's

Center - Polk CS2

Surround - Polk Monitor 60's

Surround Back - JBL E10's

Subs - Velodyne DPS 12, Infinity PS210


----------



## Todd4198

My budget HT setup, gets the job done


42" Panasonic G10

PS3

Onkyo TX-SR502

Front - Boston Acoustics T930

Center - Boston Acoustics 525V

Surround - Dayton B652

Sub...none for now, hopefully a BIC F12 soon though


----------



## cavchameleon

My Humble Little Theater

Speakers: NHT Fours, Three C, Threes, AZ's, U1's

Rest of equipment listed in profile including some other pictures.


Nice thread, great to see such variety in this hobby!


----------



## laughalot

Denon AVR 1911

Creek Evolution CD

Monitor Audio RX1 Fronts

Monitor Audio RX Centre

Monitor Audio V10 rear

Paradigm DSP 3400 Sub


----------



## cat-like

B&W CM9 fronts

B&W CMC2 center

B&W ASW 10CM sub

B&W M1 surrounds (getting CM1 after Xmas)

Samsung 55" LED

Oppo BDP-83 SE

Denon AVR-100 receiver

Musical Fidelity M6i integrated amp

PS3 for 3D viewing

Argon HA1 headphone amp

Sennheiser HD650 headphones

Auralex Sonoflat panels


I put the panels on the wall behind the speakers today, so all done


----------



## Raymond Leggs

I have too many speakers.


----------



## totalimmortal363

Definitive BP7006 Fronts

ProCinema 600 Center(soon to be replaced)

ProCinema 600 Rears(Soon to be replaced)

Pioneer Elite VSX-56TXi

Pioneer BDP-51FD

Panasonic 42" S2 Plasma

------------------------


Pretty modest setup for a one bedroom apartment. I originally had a ProCinema 600 system but got a killer deal on the 56TXi and 7006's, $300 for both! Picked up the 51FD for $80 to replace my DV-S5860 Yamaha player which I'll probably end up selling. Next is to replace the center and rears to keep up with the fronts but it sounds pretty incredible as it is so I'm in no hurry. My iPhone takes terrible pictures but i'll try to get some.


----------



## hrdluck13

Here are some bad pictures of my setup.. I have tried all types of Energy speakers but currently have settled with the Take's..They sound good enough for now..


My TV is a 50 inch Panny PX80 and I am running an Onkyo 606 which next week will be swapped out for a Pioneer 1120.. The HDMI board has gone bad on the 606.. I am also looking at updating my front end in the next 12 months. Probably Polk RTI floorstanders or Energy Floorstanders.


----------



## cavchameleon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cat-like* /forum/post/19449338
> 
> 
> B&W CM9 fronts
> 
> B&W CMC2 center
> 
> B&W ASW 10CM sub
> 
> B&W M1 surrounds (getting CM1 after Xmas)
> 
> Samsung 55" LED
> 
> Oppo BDP-83 SE
> 
> Denon AVR-100 receiver
> 
> Musical Fidelity M6i integrated amp
> 
> PS3 for 3D viewing
> 
> Argon HA1 headphone amp
> 
> Sennheiser HD650 headphones
> 
> Auralex Sonoflat panels
> 
> 
> I put the panels on the wall behind the speakers today, so all done



Nice clean setup! Like the look of the grills off the speakers! By the way, you have the new A100, how is it? Thinking of getting one also.


----------



## Yellbean

Mine:

Front R/L -Monitor Audio RS6

Center - Monitor Audio RS LCR

Rears - Wharfedale Sapphire SP-83

Sub - AudioSource 15" (next upgrade)


----------



## cat-like




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cavchameleon* /forum/post/19456759
> 
> 
> Nice clean setup! Like the look of the grills off the speakers! By the way, you have the new A100, how is it? Thinking of getting one also.



Thanks!

The A100 works like a charm. There are some people (see the 4311/A100 thread in Amps & processors forum) that are having blue rain viseo issues and sound dropouts straight out of the box.


No such issues for me


----------



## cavchameleon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cat-like* /forum/post/19460866
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> The A100 works like a charm. There are some people (see the 4311/A100 thread in Amps & processors forum) that are having blue rain viseo issues and sound dropouts straight out of the box.
> 
> 
> No such issues for me



Yeah, I've been following that thread since I'm interested in this unit, but a little leery due to the posted problems.


On another note, I have never seen B&W speakers with a high gloss black finish like you have (at least not there in the USA). Very sharp looking!!! Were those special order? I love the look (not much into the 'wood' finishes here, I prefer the gloss black).


----------



## Bluvette




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cavchameleon* /forum/post/19461069
> 
> 
> Yeah, I've been following that thread since I'm interested in this unit, but a little leery due to the posted problems.
> 
> 
> On another note, I have never seen B&W speakers with a high gloss black finish like you have (at least not there in the USA). Very sharp looking!!! Were those special order? I love the look (not much into the 'wood' finishes here, I prefer the gloss black).



On the B&W CM9, I believe gloss black is pretty standard. You can check them out at BB now. Awesome speaker and room by the way Cat-like.


----------



## Bigred7078

Vienna Acoustic Speakers


----------



## cat-like




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bigred7078* /forum/post/19463023
> 
> 
> Vienna Acoustic Speakers



Very nice! I like that wood/gloss look finish.


----------



## commsysman

Main stereo system (desert house; large dedicated listening room):


Vandersteen Model 3A speakers with two Model 2W subwoofers, driven by a Bryston Model 3BSST power amplifier and Audio Research LS26 preamplifier; AYRE C5mp SACD/CD player.



Audio-video system #1(desert house; family room):


KEF iQ9 speakers driven by a NAD 326BEE amplifier connected to SONY 60" HDTV; SONY SACD/CD player, Samsung Blu-Ray player.



Audio-video system #2 (city home):


PSB Image T6 speakers driven by a NAD 356BEE amplifier connected to Mitsubishi 60" HDTV; SONY SACD/CD player; OPPO DVD player.


----------



## commsysman

AVgass;


I had 2 plasma sets and had trouble with screen "burns" on both of them. The manufacturers do not view this as a "problem"....#$%^&*(your problem, maybe...not theirs...).


A friend turned me on to the 60" Mitsubishi HDTV/3D projection set (WD60-C9), which has an unbeatable picture (yes, it does!...I've seen them all...) and is only a bit over $1000 on Amazon; I love it!! I will never go back to plasma.


There are 2 caveats:


1) It is 12 inches deep; not 5 inches deep...if that is critical (not for wall-hanging...rofl).


2) It should be used with a computer-type 650VA UPS battery back-up unit ($200), because in case of power failure the fan needs to stay on for 5 minutes or so to cool the bulb. You can also plug your CD, DVD, turntable, head amp, and other gear into it to provide superb protection from surges that kill equipment; a good investment for any system.


----------



## cheapbast4115

This is Cheapbastard Iteration #3. Quite satisfied for now


Ascend Sierra 1

HTM-200SE

2 x Rythmik F15

Harman Kardon AVR2600

Panasonic BD-60K

Airport Express (Music Streaming)


----------



## notnyt

just got the new toys =] surrounds next. I need to build new equipment racks since the old one no longer fits.












jbl 4722n x 2, jbl 3677


----------



## tony123

NotNYT, that must sound terrible.










I'd be curious to hear some comparisons of the JBL and your RF83's.


----------



## dharel

A little update to my setup. Just ordered an Elemental Designs A3-250 to replace the ancient DCM sub.


KEF iQ90 mains.

KEF iQ60c center.

KEF iQ30 surrounds.

eD A3-250 sub.


All connected to a Denon 3311.


----------



## CHASLS2

My bedroom HT is a set of Klipsch RF63 towers, RC52 center and RS42 rears. Soon to ad a ED sub.


----------



## RotsiserMho

I don't have any yet, but I can't post the ones I'd like to get because I need to post three times. Sorry! I have some sweet amps though.


----------



## My3D

My set up:

Front L/R: Swan Diva 6.2

Center: Swan Diva C3

Surround: Bose 161

Subwoofer: 2 Epik Legends, one on each side of the set up









Receiver: HK 635

TV: Samsung 61 inch DLP


----------



## Zeiri

My set up:

Front L/R: Elac FS 137 JET

Center: Usher S520II

Surround: Usher S520II

Subwoofer: SVS PC13-ULTRA with Antimode 8033C

Receiver: Onkyo TX-NR1007

Dac: Arcam rDac

Projector: Optoma HD20 + 92" screen

TV: Sony 32w4000

TV/Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster 2333HD

Blu-ray/dvd-playershilips BDP3100, Samsung DVD-SH830 DVD/HDD/DVBT,

Cd-player: Onkyo Integra DX200

DVB/Satelite tuners: Topfield TF5100PVRT HDMI 320GB, HD-satellite recorder 250GB

Gaming: Sony PS3 250GB slim, Nintendo Wii

PC (Intel Q9550 + Ninja 2 SCNJ-2000, Gigabyte EP45-DS3, 6gb 800mhz ddr2, GTX470, Asus Xonar Essence STX, 4,25TB, Antec P182, Enermax Modu87+ 500W, Windows 7 Pro)


I have ordered new 100" screen. I also planned to change center and surround speakers to Elac speakers.


----------



## pistonengine

Magneplanar Fronts (Repaired myself)

Yamaha YST-S50 Subwoofer

Kef 70S center channel

Sony TA-AV670 Receiver


TV is a Vizio, forget which one (the 720P one)


----------



## notnyt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tony123* /forum/post/19475724
> 
> 
> NotNYT, that must sound terrible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be curious to hear some comparisons of the JBL and your RF83's.



I'll let you know as soon as I listen to it a bit more. I'm also ordering 4x JBL 8350's to use for my rears and surrounds.


----------



## cat-like




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zeiri* /forum/post/19487285
> 
> 
> My set up:
> 
> Front L/R: Elac FS 137 JET
> 
> Center: Usher S520II
> 
> Surround: Usher S520II
> 
> Subwoofer: SVS PC13-ULTRA with Antimode 8033C
> 
> Receiver: Onkyo TX-NR1007
> 
> Dac: Arcam rDac
> 
> Projector: Optoma HD20 + 92" screen
> 
> TV: Sony 32w4000
> 
> TV/Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster 2333HD
> 
> Blu-ray/dvd-playershilips BDP3100, Samsung DVD-SH830 DVD/HDD/DVBT,
> 
> Cd-player: Onkyo Integra DX200
> 
> DVB/Satelite tuners: Topfield TF5100PVRT HDMI 320GB, HD-satellite recorder 250GB
> 
> Gaming: Sony PS3 250GB slim, Nintendo Wii
> 
> PC (Intel Q9550 + Ninja 2 SCNJ-2000, Gigabyte EP45-DS3, 6gb 800mhz ddr2, GTX470, Asus Xonar Essence STX, 4,25TB, Antec P182, Enermax Modu87+ 500W, Windows 7 Pro)
> 
> 
> I have ordered new 100" screen. I also planned to change center and surround speakers to Elac speakers.



The Elacs look great in the gloss white! Looks like you have some cable management issues though


----------



## Zeiri




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cat-like* /forum/post/19489352
> 
> 
> The Elacs look great in the gloss white! Looks like you have some cable management issues though



Yes I really like the look of those Elac almost as much as I like the sound







and yes I'm aware that I have some cable management issues. I'm reminded every day that by the other party


----------



## PhantmShado

My desk setup:

DAC: PopPulse 1796 Mk II

Amp: Nad C315BEE

Sub: Hsu STF-1

L/R: Linn Majik 109


----------



## tony123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *notnyt* /forum/post/19488846
> 
> 
> I'll let you know as soon as I listen to it a bit more. I'm also ordering 4x JBL 8350's to use for my rears and surrounds.



Sometimes humor is lost on the forum. Hope you understood I was being sarcastic! I'll bet it sounds phenomenal!


----------



## Gryfter

*Front*

Paradigm Studio 20s

CC-590

*Surrounds*

ADP-590s

*Woofer*

Sub-12

*TV*

Bravia HX800
*

Receiver*

3600ES


Only been running it for a couple days now but it sounds f**K'n amazing. Also, my local Paradigm dealer is the greatest person on the planet.


----------



## caper_1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gryfter* /forum/post/19500421
> 
> *Front*
> 
> Paradigm Studio 20s
> 
> CC-590
> 
> *Surrounds*
> 
> ADP-590s
> 
> *Woofer*
> 
> Sub-12
> 
> *TV*
> 
> Bravia HX800
> *
> 
> Receiver*
> 
> 3600ES



Nice set up dude. Those are beefy looking speakers. The guy that sold me my sub, has sold his Monitor Audio's for Studio 100's, and a servo-15 sub...


----------



## cat-like




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heman2010ee* /forum/post/19500590
> 
> 
> who has used itransferstudio4.0?is it really free to donwload?i want to transfer music from ioid to computer with it.please advice.



Wrong thread heman....


----------



## notnyt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tony123* /forum/post/19497674
> 
> 
> Sometimes humor is lost on the forum. Hope you understood I was being sarcastic! I'll bet it sounds phenomenal!



I got it, was just commenting on the question about how it sounds. So far I like them, I need to listen to more stuff and get my setup calibrated properly.


Audyssey is currently bringing the fronts down -12 since my surrounds/rears are nowhere near the sensitivity of the jbls. Hence the 8350 order =]


I just finished assembling one of two racks. Going to work on the second now, and hopefully do the finish work on them tomorrow. I hate having my equipment on the ground.


----------



## CHASLS2

Here is my bedroom setup. Kuro, 3 Pioneer Elite DVD players and RF63's and other stuff.


----------



## Alypius

Currently have a pair of Klipsch KLF-30's with matching C7 center channel. I use the Klipsch SB-2 bookshelfs for surround and KSW-10 sub.


Unfortunately, SWMBO has decreed that they no longer match the aesthetics of our living room, so despite their perfect working and cosmetic condition, I am forced to replace them. I have chosen the DefTech Mythos STS and Nine for L/C/R and retain the SB-2's. Since the STS's have their own subs, I won't need the KSW anymore.


----------



## tvih

Current sets:


1: Dedicated listening setup: Netbook -> HotAudio DAC Destroyer -> Audio Analogue Puccini -> Dynaudio Audience 42


2: Desktop speaker setup: PC -> Onkyo TX-SR308 -> PSB Alpha B1


3: Movie/Surround gaming setup: PC -> Onkyo TX-SR308 -> Cambridge Audio S70 fronts + JPW Mini Monitor rears + OR DSW10 sub


The PSBs are getting a tripath amp to drive them instead, but the seller is having QC issues with their stock so it'll take a while  Obviously the Onkyo is the same for both set 2 & 3.


Eventually will get CA S30s as rears for set 3, and make a novelty LP + tube amp setup with the JPWs. And at some point each setup will probably get a sub of its own. But not in the near future


----------



## GAS_Wyo

1st post since 2004!


I've had a Denon/Polk Audio system, a Sony/Klipsch Quintet II system and a Klipsch computer desk system that absolutely rocks. I say I had because a recent divorce took all my Denon/Polk/Sony/Klipsch Quintet stuff! I only have the desktop 2.1 Klipsch setup left.


I'm looking for a new system...New wife is OK with me spending up to $5K on it, so I'm back on Audioholics looking again. I was a member 6 years ago when this forum was much less civil...too much bickering back then. The forum must have some pretty good moderators these days!


----------



## cstony111

Hi I was inspired to get a new system after I got my first Blu ray player a Vizio (which died after a month, replaced with Sony BDP-S570 (easy return at Target)... OK now the speakers...

Front- Polk Tsi 100 Cherry

Center- Polk CS20 cherry

Front Height- Polk OWM3 White

Rear- Polk OWM3 White

Subwoofer- JBL ES150P Cherry

I am very happy with this setup which replaced a Yamaha HTIB, purchased Center channel first then 2 speakers at a time until his week when I got the subwoofer. Thanks to everyone for the expertise.

Tony


----------



## bowtye8

Current setup is


Denon 2809 AVR(Bought in 08)

Denon POA 2400 Class A Amp(Bought in Early 90's in Military- Love the amp)

B&W DM640 Fronts (Bought in Mid 90's)

Klipsch Synergy Center & Rears(Bought in 08)

Mirage PS12-90 Sub (I think weak link at this time) Bought in Mid 90's

PS3( GAmes and Bluray)

Philips progressive scan DVD

Comcast

Sharp 60" LC-60E88UN LCD










Dennis


----------



## Blarge

Whats up guys, im new to the forum and thought this would be a good first post.


All polk audio.

Main: RTI 12's

Center: CSI A6

Surround: FXI A6

Surround rear: Yet to be determined

Subwoofer:Waiting on Epic Empire


Video:

Samsung 55" 3D UN55C800XF

Windows 7 Media Center (16 TB storage)

Sony blu-ray player


----------



## notnyt

I just got the rest of my speakers in and all setup. Finally! Hopefully this will keep me from upgrading for a good long while.


2x jbl4722n

1x jbl3677

4x jbl8350

2x tht


----------



## tony123

Looking great! Fun thread!


----------



## 4AlexF

Boombastic home cinema! Looks Fantastic!!! I think it also sounds great


----------



## Avgass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *commsysman* /forum/post/19468524
> 
> 
> AVgass;
> 
> 
> I had 2 plasma sets and had trouble with screen "burns" on both of them. The manufacturers do not view this as a "problem"....#$%^&*(your problem, maybe...not theirs...).
> 
> 
> A friend turned me on to the 60" Mitsubishi HDTV/3D projection set (WD60-C9), which has an unbeatable picture (yes, it does!...I've seen them all...) and is only a bit over $1000 on Amazon; I love it!! I will never go back to plasma.
> 
> 
> There are 2 caveats:
> 
> 
> 1) It is 12 inches deep; not 5 inches deep...if that is critical (not for wall-hanging...rofl).
> 
> 
> 2) It should be used with a computer-type 650VA UPS battery back-up unit ($200), because in case of power failure the fan needs to stay on for 5 minutes or so to cool the bulb. You can also plug your CD, DVD, turntable, head amp, and other gear into it to provide superb protection from surges that kill equipment; a good investment for any system.



Just out of interest - which plasmas caused you grief? I was considering a PS58C7000 Samsung but nothing is set in stone yet. Might go LED but the 3D is supposed have a bit more ghosting. I like the thinner panels and so does the better half. Cheers for letting me know your experience.


Also notnyt - Like the pro JBL setup very much. Was considering JBL pro surrounds at one point but they would match very well with the fronts I've got now.

Blarge- Those RTi 12s crank aye! Helped a mate setup a system with RTi A9s which no doubt sound very similar. They produce a lot of deep bass compared to other towers so it's probably a real good thing your are going for a decent big sub. Have fun.


----------



## ToppDogg

I'm still using my Energy A3+2, JBL C305 Center, Polk PSW150 Sub and RVSS Rears. Can't find a reason to upgrade yet. they sound sweet with my Denon AVR 3200 that is going to be replaced this week with a Onkyo TX-NR808 I think.


----------



## f1nels

Just picked up the new CHT SHO10s and the 18.1T twin 18"subs.


----------



## ChiefJC

Nothing Fancy, all Polk Monitor Series.


Center -CS2

Fronts -Monitor 70's

Surround's- Monitor 40's

Rear's -Monitor 30's

Subs -BIC 1020's


----------



## Lyfe

new guy here been lurking finally joined


my setup: pioneer vsx 1120

center polk cs20

l/r polk 70 series

surround l/r polk 60 series

polk psw505 12in sub

and soon polk owm5 just trying to find some reviews before i buy


----------



## RageOfFury

AVR : Onkyo TX-SR508

Left, Right & Center speakers : Pinnacle S-FIT LCR 250

Surround speakers : Pinnacle S-FIT SAT 150

Subwoofer : Pinnacle SUBcompact 8


----------



## jdiaz228

Hello everyone, new here,

My setup:

Denon AVR1804

Cnr Polk CS10

FR and SR Polk monitor 30

SW Sony SA-w2500


Question, I just recently "upgraded" my speakers from energy take 5.2's to the polk monitor series, I do get fuller sound with the polks but the highs are not as clear. Anyone know if the polks will sound better after the break in period?


----------



## dabrick7

Just picked up the 340SEs and F15 from Ascend. I'm thinking about adding another F15 in the near future.


----------



## caper_1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdiaz228* /forum/post/19644551
> 
> 
> Question, I just recently "upgraded" my speakers from energy take 5.2's to the polk monitor series, I do get fuller sound with the polks but the highs are not as clear. Anyone know if the polks will sound better after the break in period?



Strange...the polk mon 30s are rated to 24,000 Hz at -3db....that should be quite a bit higher than the energys. Maybe it is the type of material used? Energy uses aluminum dome...not sure what is in those polks.


----------



## jdiaz228




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caper_1* /forum/post/19648382
> 
> 
> Strange...the polk mon 30s are rated to 24,000 Hz at -3db....that should be quite a bit higher than the energys. Maybe it is the type of material used? Energy uses aluminum dome...not sure what is in those polks.



Maybe the polks just need to be broken in? They use a 1-inch (25mm) Fabric/Polymer Composite Dynamic Balance Dome Tweeter. I am also thinking on picking up some new fronts, floor standing, any advice on which I should go after with my current set up?


----------



## jsublime

Been lurking for awhile, started off with 2 monitor 30s in Stereo, finally completed my first system.


Yamaha v365

Polk 60s (front)

Polk 30s (surrounds)

Polk CS1 (center)


No sub, neighbors already complain.


Thanks to everyone for all the advice. This was a very inexpensive system to put together by using newegg promo codes, but it is 10x better than my old aiwa stereo. I've definitely caught the bug, only had the receiver for 6 months but already think it needs replacing.


----------



## citsur86

Setup:
*TV* - Samsung - PN50C8000
*Speakers* - Yamaha YHT-390BL
*Receiver* - replaced Yamaha with Pioneer VSX-820 K (3D capable)
*Cabling* - AudioQuest - Forest HDMI Cables
*Blu-Ray and Gaming* - Playstation 3
*Lighting* - Lutron Remote Lighting (Drop lights)
*Remote Control* - Logitech - Harmony 650 (with lighting control)


I since have lowered the fronts to ear level.




















Rear surround are a bit high, but the sound is really good.


----------



## Jacksmyname

AVR: Yamaha RX-V3800

Mains: Energy RC-70

Center: Energy RC-LCR

Side and rear surrounds: Mirage Omnican 6

Subs: Mirage Omni S10 stacked on a Mirage Omni S12

The Energy speakers are in the rosenut finish, which matches perfectly with my credenza cabinet.


----------



## citsur86

Here are some more pictures I took since I fixed the positioning of the speakers.















































Enjoy! Let me know what you think. Just bought my house and this is my first go at a home theater.


----------



## pane_singh

Receiver: pioneer 1020-k

Fronts: 2x Infinity p362

Center: Infinity pc350

Surr/Rear Surr: 4x p152

Subs: BIC F12 and Infinity PS210


Love the system, really belts out good sound when I need it to.

Maybe I should post this thought somewhere else, but does anyone else think this infinity sub is surprisingly awesome? I know that subs from "mainstream" audio companies aren't given much love (nor should they be), but switching between it and my F12 hardly makes a difference to me, so i just hooked them both up and BOOM!


----------



## citsur86

Quote:

Originally Posted by *pane_singh*
Receiver: pioneer 1020-k

Fronts: 2x Infinity p362

Center: Infinity pc350

Surr/Rear Surr: 4x p152

Subs: BIC F12 and Infinity PS210


Love the system, really belts out good sound when I need it to.

Maybe I should post this thought somewhere else, but does anyone else think this infinity sub is surprisingly awesome? I know that subs from "mainstream" audio companies aren't given much love (nor should they be), but switching between it and my F12 hardly makes a difference to me, so i just hooked them both up and BOOM!
Picture?


----------



## Snake Assault

My own little system is mostly used, but here's mine:

2 Sony SS-U3030 for my stereo (Goodwill)

1 Sony SS-CN100 as my center (Goodwill)

2 Sony speakers that seem to match the center (Goodwill)

A pioneer passive sub (Passed down)

An unnamed passive sub (Passed down)

My 12" Planet Audio subwoofer, in a car box, unamplified, I hope to get an amplifier installed in it soon, to use as my active sub. (Found in a storage building in its original box)


And as my receiver, my new Onkyo SR308.


My last set up was using the Sony's and a used Sanyo home theater kit (Passed down)


I'm looking at getting 2 new woofers in my SS-U3030's, as the foam is disintegrating.
http://img406.imageshack.us/g/cimg0059at.jpg/ Pictures


----------



## alatham

Magnepan MMG's

Klipsch sub 12

Pioneer SP-BS41-LR

Fuselier 3.8BS


----------



## Anubisrocks

L/R Mains = Kenwood JL690s

Center = Polk CS-1

Surrounds = KLH $35 cheapos

Sub = HSU VTF-1








Yes, I know, awful mix of speakers but some of the are not awful speakers in and of themselves. The Center is a decent center and the Sub is high-end top quality. That said though, I am hopefully going to be upgrading my mains and center in a few months.


----------



## Triangles

*Room size:* 10x10x10
*Number of speakers:* 8


My system is nothing compared to almost everyone on here, but I am happy with mine as my neighbors would come knocking if I had dual HSU VTF-15Hs. I live in a tiny apartment and this is the best I can do. I have a bunch of crap everywhere, I know, the girlfriend doesn't help much either.

*Computer:* 3.1 Energy RC-10, RC-mini, and Yamaha HTR-5930










*TV:* 5.1 Energy CB-20, CB-5, CC-5, and Denon 1611










*Denon & PS3*










*Subwoofer:* HSU STF-1










*Energy CB-5* Ignore all those fluffy animals...










*All together!*


----------



## caper_1

f'n eh! great little setup there fella.


----------



## pane_singh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *citsur86* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Picture?



When I get time I'll throw down some pics here.


----------



## spdntrxi

Klipsch


3x KL-650 (LCR)

2x KL-525 (wides)

2x KS-525 (side surrounds)

2x KW-120 (subs)

2x KL-7800 (rear surrounds) next


----------



## SaviorMachine

Listen, I didn't come from money, and I haven't found much, so after years of crappy HTIB systems, these Energy RCs are my first good speakers, so I love them; and they love me. It took about three years to put this all together, and the speakers only arrived a few days ago. UPS are holding a second RC-Mini-CC that I'll use as a single rear channel.


Big thanks to everybody who contributes to this site. I was lost when I began gathering info for my home theater upgrade. On the good advice of people who post here, I decided to pick up a Hsu subwoofer, and later to take advantage of the insane Energy Reference Connoisseur liquidation.


Well, the results are beyond what I'd hoped. Thanks a million










Center: Energy RC-Mini-CC










Front L/R: Energy RC-10










Surround L/R: Energy RC-R


















Subwoofer: Hsu Research STF-2










AVR: Onkyo HT-R560 (once I toss this humble-pie HTIB receiver, the system replacement will be complete)

Video Sources: PS3 60GB, XBox 360 60GB, XBox

Display: Samsung PN50C550


Disused but in-frame: Onkyo HT-S5100 Front L/R (grilles on)


----------



## JAMES MCHUGHES

56" DLP Samsung TV

Onkyo TXSR 806 Receiver

Panamax 5100ex Conditioner

Sony BDP-S550 Bluray

Toshiba HD player

XBOX 360

WII Console

Emotiva XPA-5 Amplifier

Definitive Technology BP3000TL (mains)

Definitive Technology CLR3000 (center)

Definitive Technology BP30's (surrounds)

Definitive Technology BP10B's (rear surrounds)

Definitive Technology Supercube 2's (pair bi-amped one to each rear surround)

SVS pb12-nsd (subwoofer)


----------



## Triangles

Nice job Savior. I wish my room was bigger so I could get a bigger sub and wider front soundstage. Those speaker stands look pretty sexy, what are those? Looks like a little wind can tip it over though.


----------



## SaviorMachine




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Triangles* /forum/post/19707050
> 
> 
> Nice job Savior. I wish my room was bigger so I could get a bigger sub and wider front soundstage. Those speaker stands look pretty sexy, what are those? Looks like a little wind can tip it over though.



Thanks Triangles  I wish I had a bigger room too--my dipoles are way too close to the secondary listening positions, and a bit far back for the primary, so I have to set them at a funky angle. I mean, I think my soundstage is a bit deformed too, mostly because I don't have the space to put all the speakers where they ought to be. Well, someday.


The stands are these . I'm not totally happy with them--it takes a bit of jury-rigging to get them to stand mostly straight, and with speakers as large as RC-10s, they're a bit top-heavy. I'll probably get around to replacing them with something a bit sturdier, but they'll do for now. I'm procrastinating because I really don't like the idea of throwing away something that I just bought.


----------



## electroen

Hello, I'm new to forum. Purchased 7002 Def Tech towers. 2500 center andBP1tx Surrounds. Need amp. Since front speakers have 300watt amps do i need a high powered receiver? Looked at RC180 Onkyo 808 Onkyo and a stretch financially 5007 Onkyo. Not limted to Onkyo (the power is there if needed) If the mains have powered subs would a modest receiver and not driven to reference levels (as i live in an apt.) be o.k? Would appreciate your opinions..Thanks.


----------



## Class A

6 months ago traded in my Thiel system for Aerials. L&R Aerial Model 6's, Center:CC-3, Rears: Model 5's. Pre/pro Krell Showcase (Looking at a new Cary11a). Amps two modified Threshold T-50's run as monos 100wpc in class A. Center is run by a Forte 4A class a Amp. Rears a Forte 6 125wpc A/B power. Sub a 12yr old Velodyne VSX-810. Looking to replace soon.


----------



## Bulldogge

Hey everyone,


Been learning lots here lately. Started putting the pieces together last week. So far the system is as follows.

LG 47" LCD

Denon 591

Paradigm Atom Monitors - Fronts

Paradigm CC-190 - Center

Klipsch RPW 110 sub

And a old pair of the Logitech z-5500 as the rear surrounds for now. Once I recover my bank account from these purchases and this Christmas season, I think I will add the Paradigm Monitor 7's and move the Atoms to the rear.

Looking forward to learning more.


----------



## ddhome

I have a 15 plus year old set of Bose Acoustimass speakers. I want to know which model they are and what ohm output they have. Will they work with a new Onkyo 608?


----------



## linger63

Hi,


I am a newbie with ATC 25th Anniversary SCM70 ASL's.

Got them off Flea bay (Australia) for only 5K!!!


----------



## Nachmanowicz

lol right now I've got a Sony microsystem. But I'm totally (trying to) working on changing that.


Probably my finest piece of audiocraft are my Sennheiser earbuds.


----------



## Denon_Kid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddhome* /forum/post/19718061
> 
> 
> I have a 15 plus year old set of Bose Acoustimass speakers. I want to know which model they are and what ohm output they have. Will they work with a new Onkyo 608?



your bose have input Z, not output.


your best bet is to purchase a inexpensive C/I/Z meter (measures capacitance, inductance, and impedance). many times the Z spec on the speaker or in the manual is not accurate (more like close, etc). some meters might say R instead of Z, but most C/I/R meters the R is really Z (it uses 1kHz signal vs simple dc). thats a basic Z reading. if you want full spectrum Z reading then you need some better test gear, stuff that can measure Z while sweeping 20-20kHz, this will give better idea of how the speaker system loads the amplifier across the freq range.


as for the model, isnt there a sticker somewhere saying what model they are?


----------



## Hyfi

Main Fronts - Clearfield Continentals

Alternate Fronts - Dynaudio Audience 82s

Center - Infinity Beta C series

Rears - Dynaudio Audience 42s

Sub - Mirage OM12


Family Room speaks driven from main system - JM Labs Tantal 509s


Family Room 2.1 System - Paradigm Sub and Sats (older and not sure of models)


Outdoor Patio - Athena AS-06


----------



## Gellidius

Since 1985 i've had Energy 22 Reference front speakers and as soon as i receive my new SVS MTS-02, the Energy's will go to the back of the room as surround spkrs, replacing the Minimus 7's i've been using now for around 20 years.

I also use a SVS PC12 Plus with Bash amp.


Front speakers are driven by a Hafler 500 and the surround decoder/amp is a Yamaha SR-50 (Dolby Surround), one of the early ones, before Dolby Pro Logic came out.


I expect the Energy's will improve the surround sound quality compared to the Minimus 7's, if not, then i'll try to sell those Energy speakers.


----------



## magpntbal

hey all im new just getting into htpc"s


fronts rf-25 klipsch

center rc3- II klipsch

sub rw-12 klipsch

rear bose 201 bookshelf old

integra dtr 4.5 avr

samsung un55c6900


----------



## thewizardofaz

I've got 5 different sets at the moment. 1. Macintosh XR6 that are currently non op. 2. Klipsch Heresy 3. Altec model 14. 4. ESS AMT 1d 5. JBL 4311B.

All this is being driven by vintage SAE components, all of which have been rebuilt and sound just great.


----------



## rwaaudio

Front speakers: Martin Logan Summits along side of Magneplanar Tympani IV bass panels (modified) Center speaker: Martin Logan Logos Subwoofer: Eminent Technology TRW-17 Rotary Subwoofer Rear speakers: (4) Gallo Nucleus Micro Side speakers: (2) Gallo Nucleus Micro and (2) Spica TC-50


----------



## MJR0309

Happy New Year everyone, current setup....

Pioneer 60" PDP6070

Infinity Beta series 40's in the front C250 Center and 20's in the rear, Sub is a Klipsch

XW300D, Onkyo 605 and Pioneer BDP-51FD Bluray. FUN FUN FUN. !!!!!!


----------



## kamb

Have JBL L80t3 speakers ( circa 1988), Marantz PM8003 int.amp, Marantz 5003 CD player, Rel T-1 powered sub. Started search for new speakers, ceiling 2K pr. Want opinions on Paradigm Studio 60 5v vs. PSB Imagine T vs.Monitor Audio Silver RX6 vs. any B&W in that genre


----------



## bryan338




----------



## caper_1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bryan338* /forum/post/19749904



lol. Posted my current setup already, and just couldn't resist the Energy RC-70's at 999 CAD/pair boxing day!


Current setup:

3 X Energy Take FPS 

4 X Energy Take LCR 

1 X Monitor Audio RS-W12 



























Just bought:

2 X Energy RC-70 !! Hells Yeah!


----------



## myerss

Mixed lot for me

Theater

Sonance Cinema Ultra 2 LCRs

Paradigm ADP 190 Sides and Rears

Paradigm PS1000 sub


Family room system

KEF Q62.5 towers (stereo only)


Basement system

B&W Matrix 804 LR

B&W In wall center

Paradigm in celings for rears

Proficient PS12 subwoofer


----------



## Raymond Leggs

I found a pair of 2-way air suspenion bookshelf speakers that had w wire that hangs out the back that was cut, I rigged some spring clip terminal cups temporarily with hot glue, (cut an opening in the masonite on the back to hold them) until i can get a low temp soldering iron and some binding post terminals.


They have good bass for thier size, and there is a lot of poly fil in the cabinet. the back is glued onand cant come off and the grille isnt removable...


----------



## Wraithier

Hello all


first time poster. I have a 7.1 set up with a Denon AVR-790 and Boston Acoustic MCS-100 speakers.


----------



## hamptons

Fronts-L&R: Totem Sttaf

Centre: Totem Mite T

Subwoofer: Mirage

Back rear: Polk Audio


I am very happy with the Totem line of products; they are simply and truly amazing in music reproduction. The soundstage and imaging are outstanding. Added bonus: they are beautiful to look at too!!!!!


----------



## millsdriver

Primary rcvr is a Sony STR-DG800 driving Audiosphere AX-15's for the fronts, a Technics SB-4500 for the center, a pair of 'Made In Canada' 3-way speakers (2" tweet, 3" mid and 12" woofer) for the surrounds and a pair of Technics SB-A12's for the surround backs. Slaved to that is a Yamaha HTR-5860 with Paradigm 5se's (front), KLH-1501B's (surround) and Acoustic Research AR-14's (sur. back) which are stacked with the first set. Front stack also has Audiosphere 18L's on bottom driven by a Kenwood KM-208. (That should explain the 5se's.) For subs, I use three old JVC rcvrs to power 2 15" Pheonix Gold series (one box), 2 12" Jensen DVC's (two boxes), 2 12" MTX Thunder 5000's (two boxes) and 1 12" Pyle Blue Wave. In case you haven't figured it out, I also have no wife nor children. When in surround mode, I just use the Sony and the subs. When I listen to tunes, I light up the whole works (and the neighbours) except the center. It seems to get the job done.


----------



## Slickman

For sound, I'm currently using the Z-5500 computer speakers as my home theatre audio, and an LG 55LH90. I'm going to have the following soon....


4 Mirage OMD-5's for fronts and surrounds

1 Mirage OMD-C1 Center

Denon AVR-591 Receiver

SVS PB10-NSD Subwoofer


----------



## epson555

Im in the process of buying some monitor pardigm speaker.Iwont B&w i just found some 683 floor standing B&w speakers what do u think.My cap iabout 1700 on speakers?


----------



## Big Whitey

May want to start a new thread on that one epson555.....


Everyday I come in here looking to see some pics of people's setup.... every day I am dissapointed. PICTURES PEOPLE!!!


----------



## nixxer

TV: Samsung LN60C630

Sony BDPS370 Blu Ray

Fronts: JBL E80

Centre: JBL EC35

Rears: JBL E20

Sub: PSB Subsonic 6i

Receiver: Yamaha HTR6190 (RXV1800)


Just bought a Klipsch Sub12 for the dungeon to be used with JBL E60's, EC25 and E30's. Watching a 50" Sammy Plasma down there with a Yamaha receiver, Sony BDPS 360 & PS3 as well.


----------



## SaviorMachine




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Big ******* /forum/post/19800748
> 
> 
> May want to start a new thread on that one epson555.....
> 
> 
> Everyday I come in here looking to see some pics of people's setup.... every day I am dissapointed. PICTURES PEOPLE!!!



Fo-rilla! Don't be shy--think of it as a locker room: there's an unwritten rule that nobody will make fun of your junk up in here


----------



## CobraMR

Fronts: Boston Acoustics VR30

Center: Boston Acoustics VR12

Side Surrounds: Boston Acoustics VR30

Surround Backs: Boston Acoustics VRX

SW: Velodyne


----------



## KingNakoaIII

Mitsubishi 60638

Denon avr391

Klipsch Vf36 fronts

Polk C20 Center

Polk Tsi500 rears

Def tech 15" sub


----------



## jay3809

Klipsch RF 82ii towers. RC 62 center. RF 62 surrounds. Dsp 3400 sub. Integra 50.2 harmony 900. Toshiba 55" lcd. Next oppo bluray and room empire.


----------



## yourdad75

LSi25

LSi9

TSi200

CSi A6

2 PSWi225's

(Polk Audio)

RXV2065 7.2 Channel Network Receiver (Yamaha)


----------



## CRAW

Quote:

Originally Posted by *bryan338* 
















No kiddin'!


----------



## enderland

Currently?

two pairs of headphones and an 80$ set of computer speakers (Bose Companion II perhaps? I'm not sure)


Hopefully I'll get guided in a good place for a future set here


----------



## Carsl

I have 2 acoustalinear speakers, a wharfedale pacific evo center, custom 2 cubic feet sub box with one working 15" sub and one blown 15" sub, harman kardon 354, a samson servo 120, and a fender bxr 60 amplifier. The system is a bunch of random stuff but sounds great. I use a media center computer hooked into the avr via optical cable to listen to music and watch movies.
http://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/...103_192555.jpg


----------



## anotheruser

I have an old (but still alright) Creative iTrigue 5600 5.1 set (currently used for movies) and an Audio Engine 5 (2 black) set. The latter being more expensive and great levels of sound.

I'll try and get some pics this afternoon.


----------



## mantrika

My setup in the family room.


Energy RC-50 (Front L/R)

Energy RC-LCR (Center)

Energy RC-R (Surrounds)

Energy RC-Mini (Surrouds Back)

HSU VTF1H (Subwoofer)

Denon 1910 (Receiver)

Oppo-83 (BD Player)


My setup upstairs.


Energy RC-10 (Front L/R)

Energy RC-LCR (Center)

Energy RC-Mini (Surrounds)

HSU STF-2 (Subwoofer)

Denon 590 (Receiver)

LG-BD570 (BD Player)


Took me almost an year to get all the gear. I wanted to take it slowly and enjoy every bit of it, which I did. No more changes for a while.


----------



## SaviorMachine




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mantrika* /forum/post/19834825
> 
> 
> My setup in the family room.
> 
> 
> Energy RC-50 (Front L/R)
> 
> Energy RC-LCR (Center)
> 
> Energy RC-R (Surrounds)
> 
> Energy RC-Mini (Surrouds Back)
> 
> HSU VTF1H (Subwoofer)
> 
> Denon 1910 (Receiver)
> 
> Oppo-83 (BD Player)
> 
> 
> My setup upstairs.
> 
> 
> Energy RC-10 (Front L/R)
> 
> Energy RC-Mini CC (Center)
> 
> Energy RC-Mini (Surrounds)
> 
> HSU STF-2 (Subwoofer)
> 
> Denon 590 (Receiver)
> 
> LG-BD579 (BD Player)
> 
> 
> Took me almost an year to get all the gear. I wanted to take it slowly and enjoy every bit of it, which I did. No more changes for a while.



That's a whole lot of awesome. Congrats on TWO sweet Energy setups. How big is the room where your VTF-15H lives (reigns)? What made you choose Denon?


----------



## mantrika




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SaviorMachine* /forum/post/19838068
> 
> 
> That's a whole lot of awesome. Congrats on TWO sweet Energy setups. How big is the room where your VTF-15H lives (reigns)? What made you choose Denon?



Thanks. My room size is 12 x 24 x 9.


I had heard in the Energy forums that Denons are better for Energy speakers. Also, I was lucky to get them reall cheap since they were on clearance at a BB local store.


----------



## tsonka

Klipsch RF-82II and RC-52II up front












And Klipsch RF-62II for rears


----------



## Mtnsoldier81

Just joined today and saw this sticky!


I don't have a very large room but have Definitive Technology: ProMonitor 800s, BP2X, ProCenter 1000, and a ProSub 800. Receiver is an Onkyo TX-NR3007.


----------



## EJ

Welcome to the AVS forum, Mtnsoldier.


----------



## gie.thijs

I find it extremely difficult to find a perfect match for my *Focal JMlab Profile 918*. So far I use this setup :


amplifier : AURA EVOLUTION VA-100 (2x 50 watt)

speaker cable : : SUPRA PLIA 3.4

CD : MARANTZ CD mk-63

interconnetct : WIREWORLD OASIS 3

Phono : Project Debut


Any suggestions are welcome !


----------



## Mtnsoldier81




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EJ* /forum/post/19847943
> 
> 
> Welcome to the AVS forum, Mtnsoldier.



Thanks EJ.


Trying to learn as much as I can about home theater configuration. I have some good entry-level equipment that I want to learn to tweak and set up properly.


----------



## Thrummer

Pioneer VSX-1120 running:

Aperion 6T's, 6C

Aperion 5DB's

Aperion Bravus II 12D


----------



## exhumis

Upstairs:crappy Sony HTiB.


Theater Room:

Definitive Technology ProMonitor 1000 (Front L/R)

Definitive Technology ProCenter 2000 (Center)

Definitive Technology ProMonitor 1000 (Surrounds)

BIC America Acoustech PL-200 (Sub)

Harman Kardon AVR 154 (Receiver)

PS3 (Media Center/BD Player/Everything)


----------



## Thumptastic

Been a slow start.... 10 years in the making but heres all i got for now:


front - NHT VT1.4

center - NHT VS1.4

reveiver - pioneer sc-37

sub - SVS pc13 Ultra on the way

blu ray - PS3 (for now)


sweet forum. now i gotta figure out how to tuna all of this stuff... last week i thought that a SPL meter was just for car audio bass competitions


----------



## ManCaveCPA

Klipsch system here.


Just bought my first setup from newegg.


Klipsch HD500

Yamaha RX-v567

Yamaha iPod dock


All came bundled together for $599. Again this is my first system ever to I hope all goes well. Hopefully I've found a new hobby (expensive one that is $$$) in Home Theater.


----------



## cougar75

B&W CM9's front

B&W CM5's rear

B&W CMC2 center

DefTech PF15+ sub


----------



## jaball77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cougar75* /forum/post/19869846
> 
> 
> B&W CM9's front
> 
> B&W CM5's rear
> 
> B&W CMC2 center
> 
> DefTech PF15+ sub



Pictures, people, PICTURES!


----------



## Bluvette




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cougar75* /forum/post/19869846
> 
> 
> B&W CM9's front
> 
> B&W CM5's rear
> 
> B&W CMC2 center
> 
> DefTech PF15+ sub



Nice, gets some pics up please!!!


----------



## bryan338

do i have to say this again


----------



## Bigred7078

Lets be honest guys... I never read when people just list out their gear...thats just way boring.


Setup Pictures are waaaaay more interesting


----------



## mbfleming

Nobody responded to my new photo in the Paradigm thread yesterday so maybe people here will like it. I had an idea for lighting the speaker and tried it out to produce this:



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mbfleming* /forum/post/19867988
> 
> 
> Playing around with my camera and took this photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> full resolution image
> C5_midrange_fullres.jpg


----------



## mbfleming

Here are some older pics from the Paradigm Owner's thread:


----------



## mbfleming

I also had a Paradigm SUB 1 earlier this year which was returned after my SUB 2 arrived:


----------



## Big Whitey

Very nice Mbflemming, do you have a full room shot to show the setup?


Just pieced my room back together lastnight so I will grab some pics tonight to show the final product.


----------



## mbfleming

Here are some overall shots.


----------



## Big Whitey

Holy S%&T!! very nice.


----------



## caper_1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mbfleming* /forum/post/19873396
> 
> 
> Nobody responded to my new photo in the Paradigm thread yesterday so maybe people here will like it. I had an idea for lighting the speaker and tried it out to produce this:



What exactly was done here??


----------



## mbfleming

I cut a slit in a piece of cardboard about 3mm wide and used it to cover the reflector of a desklamp; the idea was to cast shadows on the speaker. I turned all the lights in the room off and postitioned the lamp so the slit was aimed diagonally across the tweeter.


----------



## richr8

I guess everyone else burned their Rockets after the incident. Well, still got and am lovin' mine.


Rocket 850 Sig - Fronts

Bigfoot Center Channel

RS450 Surrounds

RS 450 - Surround backs

HSU VTF3MK2


Yamaha RX-V3900


----------



## mjpearce023




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mbfleming* /forum/post/19873428
> 
> 
> Here are some older pics from the Paradigm Owner's thread:



This is my all time favorite. I've used it as my wallpaper before and probably will again. Really nice pic man.


----------



## caper_1

can you show a pic of light source?


----------



## mbfleming

mjpearce023, here is the original photo for you: DSC_6705.JPG 


For the for the C5 photo I used a tripod and a 50mm lens with f/8.0 aperture to maximize sharpness.


camera: Nikon D80

lens: Nikon AF 50mm f/1.8 D Lens

shutter: 18s

aperture: f/8.0

Exposure Bias: 0.0

Exposure: aperture priority

ISO Speed: 100

White Balance: Tungsten


----------



## 3In2Out

Samsung 42" Plasma

Denon 1609 Receiver

Mirage Nanosat L/R/Rears

Mirage V2 Center

Bic H-100 Sub

Samsung BD-C6500 BluRay

Motoral HD DVR

Xbox 360

Nintendo Wii


Probably looking to upgrade my L/Rs next..or possibly the receiver. Thinking new mains are higher on the list though. May go with OMD5s or V2/OS3 FS.


----------



## Hannoo

Samsung 63C7000 3D Plasma

Pioneer FS51 Fronts

Pioneer BS21 Surrounds

Pioneer C21 Center

BIC F12 Subwoofer

Pioneer VSX-1020 AVR

Sasmung 5900 3D Blu-Ray Player

XBOX 360 & HTPC connected in the back

Comcast HD DVR


----------



## Triangles












Do you have the higher resolution version of this? I would also like to use it for my wallpaper.


Thanks!


----------



## caper_1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Triangles* /forum/post/19893468
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have the higher resolution version of this? I would also like to use it for my wallpaper.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



He linked it already in post 2256


----------



## mjpearce023




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mbfleming* /forum/post/19889072
> 
> 
> mjpearce023, here is the original photo for you: DSC_6705.JPG
> 
> 
> For the for the C5 photo I used a tripod and a 50mm lens with f/8.0 aperture to maximize sharpness.
> 
> 
> camera: Nikon D80
> 
> lens: Nikon AF 50mm f/1.8 D Lens
> 
> shutter: 18s
> 
> aperture: f/8.0
> 
> Exposure Bias: 0.0
> 
> Exposure: aperture priority
> 
> ISO Speed: 100
> 
> White Balance: Tungsten



Thanks man. Ive got it on my ipad now. That's an awesome picture. I saw paradigm tried to make some wallpapers of the S2 that look alot like yours but I don't like them as much. I like the piano black and the angle you used better.


----------



## mbfleming

You are right, it does make a nice wallpaper on the iPad; the soft focus and nearly monochromatic colour in the photo contrasts well with the colourful icons. Good idea. Thanks.


----------



## kissell

My bedroom setup:


A pair of Ascend Acoustics 340SE's and an Epik Legend.


----------



## Triangles

Thanks, I totally missed that.


----------



## TVMAN1991

Running


Studio 100s V5

Studio CC690

Studio 10s


Paradigm DSP-3200 Sub


Adcom GFA7400 5 channel amp 100/channel all are driven

Denon AVR 2807 receiver



Sony HX 800 40 inch, professionally calibrated

Sony PS3

Xbox 360

Wii


----------



## garnuts

My 9.2 setup:


Polk Monitor 70's - Front

Polk CS2 - Center

Polk Monitor 30's - Wides & Surrounds

Polk OWM3's - Surround Back

Yamaha YST-SW315 (X2) - Subs


Onkyo 707

Sony XBR9 52"

PS3 80gb

Sony CX450 (400 CD Changer)

SA 8300HD DVR

Harmony One Remote

Trip Lite Isobar Power Center


Front Soundstage










Grills Off










Wide speakers and the front










Rear Soundstage


----------



## taam




----------



## Big Whitey

Okay.. tried to upload but that didnt work... lets try again


----------



## Big Whitey

Alright lets try that again, anywho I know I need and new carpet and yadda yadda and have a few cable managment issues in areas .. but I do have my ne PC12-plus and thats awsome!

MY equipment is..


Klipsch RF-82's

Klipsch RC-62

Klipsch F-1 (need to be replaced)

SVS-PC12-Plus w the new sledge amp

Yammy 6130

PS3

LG 60PS11



and the camera doesnt do anything justice... looks much nicer in person as Im sure most peoples do.....using and old cheap samsung point and shoot.


----------



## Bluvette

Looks great. What is the size of your room??


----------



## Big Whitey

Thanks, its about 25 x 10 is and opens up into a room about 15 x 15


----------



## gferrell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mbfleming* /forum/post/19875584
> 
> 
> Here are some overall shots.



What kind of acoustic panels are those in the corner?


----------



## mbfleming

They are Primeacoustic Max Traps:

http://www.primacoustic.com/maxtrap.htm


----------



## sbuswell

I have the following setup: Improvements will be coming


47" 1080p 60Hz Vizio LCD (4 years old)= upgrading very soon to 3D 50-58"

Sony 3D Ready Wi-Fi Blu-Ray Player

Pioneer VSX-1020-k REceiver

Polk R30 & Sony SS-MF4000 Mains & Front Height speakers (spread wide)

Infiniti TSS SUB4000 12" Sub

JBL TLX 105 Rears

Cambridge Soundworks "The Surround 5.1" FOr the surround channels


I have a secondary setup in my garage as well and in my bar downstairs I'll be handing down gear that in my garage and from my living room.


I want to get rid of both sets of fronts and replace with either Polk Monitor 70's (cheap now that TSi line has been out a while) or Bic Acoustech PL-89's. I'm leaning towards the Bic's. Also the JBL TLX 105 are 12 years old and while they still sound OK I want something with more balls. Needs to be under $200.00 for the pair though. Any suggestions? Lastly I wouldn't mind upgrading the cetner channel but truely I really like the Cerwin Vega. It's got dual 6.5" woofers, high sensitivty and plays very loud and clear.


----------



## chadnliz

I have VMPS FF3SRE mains in HT, a VMPS 626R center and Energy Veritas dipole surrounds and a Def Tech supercube sub its 7.1, a Sony VPL100 projector controlled by Lexicon and powered all by Classe.

In living room I have a Panasonic 46in Plasma 720p, M&K SC1 speakers with matched subs, BW Dipole surrounds in a 5.1, controlled and powered by Rotel and housed on a BDI Avion stand.

Will try to post pics here soon.


----------



## Fabricator

NICE stuff in here , guys ! i see someone has some money...


----------



## uriah

Will post pics later as I just moved and things are random now.

Start with new Yamaha Advantage 700 as control center and pre-amp. Yamaha's internal amps for center channel and rears. Output to Vintage Hafler xl 280's for front channels and sides, the output through Marchand basics to Hafler P7000 for subs. Front speakers Infinity Kappa's 7's and Kappa 6's for sides and rears. Home Made Sealed Audire 15 in Tempests (with assist by Marchand Bases). Center currently handled by Infinity Beta 360 though I expect to build center based on Infinity Kappa 6 drivers. Oppo dvd and cheap(Black Friday) Sony bd, augmented by Roku xds and my computers. Visuals care of Samsung 50 in. plasma


Does anyone have any suggestions for the front "presence"

Speakers?


----------



## supersportgsxr6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mbfleming* /forum/post/19875584
> 
> 
> Here are some overall shots.





Beautiful setup


----------



## SQCraving

I have the Polk RTI A9's for the front, Rti A7's for the rear, CSi A6 for the center, and FXi A6 for the sides. I also upgraded my Receiver to the Denon 3311 and purchased a Sherbourn 5/1500a amplifier. It sounds freaking WONDERFUL!!!! I bought the black because I figured they are less likely to become quickly dated, but now I wish I got the Cherry because theya re beautiful. That is the only thing I would have Changed.


----------



## trulaker9

Question:


How do most of you run your speaker wire to your receiver, especially for surrounds? Wall installs, run through the carpet? Run along the bottom of the wall, run along the top of the wall near ceiling? I am trying to decide how to run my speaker wire (mainly the surround). Thanks.


----------



## jaball77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *trulaker9* /forum/post/19991369
> 
> 
> Question:
> 
> 
> How do most of you run your speaker wire to your receiver, especially for surrounds? Wall installs, run through the carpet? Run along the bottom of the wall, run along the top of the wall near ceiling? I am trying to decide how to run my speaker wire (mainly the surround). Thanks.



My surround wires run to a wall plate, up through the wall, across the ceiling, and down the back wall, to another wall plate. I had my electrician do it while he was here doing some other work. Took him about 30 minutes. Easy peasy!


----------



## CHASLS2

Here is my bedroom setup with RF7's and a small RC52 that will be replaced with a RC7 i just bought.


----------



## Auralbliss

DefTech Mythos ST, Marantz AV8003,MM8003 combo, Pioneer Elite Kuro display, Oppo BDP83 DVD, APC H15 power conditioner. DefTech BP2X rear speakers not visible.


----------



## Theresa

All but my surround speakers are DIY. Madisound's Eton Symphony 7 L/R, ScanSpeak Rediscovery C, two subs from Exodus, the Shiva X2 in 3cf and the Tempest X2 in 4cf, and finally ERD-1s for surround. All but the surround are actively crossed over.


----------



## uriah

Have installed for several friends into plug inwall block behind amps then inside baseboard and door trim exiting through walls by wall plates with banana plugs rather than power sockets. this where no available attic or crawl space.

have also used basement into multi-plug wall plate then into wall cavities through wall foundation into cavity between studs and out through wall plates with banana plugs. Doing the baseboard or using special toe molding was easier if you know how to miter.


----------



## its phillip

Recently got an RC-LCR and a pair of RC-50s (still with JBL Venue Sub12)









Still using RC-10s and an Orb Audio Super Eight with the computer.


----------



## Theresa

I am concerned about the exposure that would result if I posted photos of my system. You never know when someone will be looking for just such a thing as a lead. I will post some of my new subs. I got the "baby" half assembled and I expect that I really won't need the larger one but I've already ordered the cabinet. With subs two is always better than one. The baby is 3cf with a 12" Exodus Shiva X2 and a 15" TC Sounds passive radiator. The box is from PE. The big mama sub is 4cf, a 15" Exodus Tempest X2, a Exodus 18" Passive Radiator, the box is being constructed by a local carpenter. I'll use both at the same time equalized by miniDSP.


----------



## homank76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Theresa* /forum/post/20002484
> 
> 
> I am concerned about the exposure that would result if I posted photos of my system. You never know when someone will be looking for just such a thing as a lead.



First, that's what insurance is for.


Second, I don't think thieves are really on a forum looking for someone close to them to steal stuff.


Third, I post on car forums for the past eight years and still have my baby. I'll be more worried about my car then stereo equipment.


----------



## saw2814

*Mains: Paradigm Studio 10's* (cried myself to sleep for weeks after I sold my maggies 1.6QR, wife had pity and let me build a smaller system up stairs. These little speakers have healed my heart. hehe.

*Sub: Paradign Servo 15 version 1* This sub merged perfectly with my maggies and with very little work or skill it meshed seamlessly with the new Studio 10's.


Surrrounds: This year. Suggestions welcome to finish my 5.1 system


Denon AVR 1911 ( I miss my Theta Casa Nova and Classe CA 400)


----------



## Xenophon78

Hello all, newish here, though I've been lurking a bit!


Currently have


Pioneer SP-FS51-LR Speakers driven by a Pioneer VSX-1120


----------



## HAMP568

I joined sometime ago, but have not been here in awhile.


The first pic is my main viewing area:

Panasonic 65, Monitor Audio RX2's, RX Center, (2) SVS PB12 Plus, Slim PS3










Other pics are of the bedroom:

Samsung 40, Klipsch F2's, Quintet III's(center and surrounds) and a personal built subwoofer


----------



## rhythm1

My 5.1 setup:


Vandersteen 3A's - Front

Vandersteen VCC-1 - Center

Vandersteen 1B's - Surrounds

Dahlquist PDQ-1500 - Sub


NAD T765 A/V Receiver

Emotiva XPA-2 Amp - drives the 3A's

Oppo BDP-93 Universal Disc Player

LG 47LE8500 TV


----------



## homank76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HAMP568* /forum/post/20015190
> 
> 
> I joined sometime ago, but have not been here in awhile.
> 
> 
> The first pic is my main viewing area:
> 
> Panasonic 65, Monitor Audio RX2's, RX Center, (2) SVS PB12 Plus, Slim PS3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other pics are of the bedroom:
> 
> Samsung 40, Klipsch F2's, Quintet III's(center and surrounds) and a personal built subwoofer



I like it, very well done.


----------



## aerocowboy

Just received and installed:


Fronts: 2x Klipsch RF-52 II

Center: Klipsch RC-52 II

Sub: BIC V1220

Surrounds: Klipsch RB-41 II

Amp: Yamaha V667











This is my first real HT setup, and in the first few hours of frantically testing all the high-quality sources I can find... I'm thrilled.


----------



## homank76

Nice, but how much space do you have between the yamaha and the shelf above it? You have enough for ventilation?


----------



## HuskerOmaha

Speakers:


CHT SHO-10 (L/C/R)

CHT SHO-6 Prototypes (Heights)

Axiom QS8 (Side Surrounds)

CHT CS-18.T (2-Series 2 18" Subs)


Driven by Emotiva UPA-7/Onkyo NR1007/DaytonSA1000 (subs)


Only played about 100 hours through them, but liking the "horn" sound for my L/C/R.


----------



## aerocowboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *homank76* /forum/post/20017930
> 
> 
> Nice, but how much space do you have between the yamaha and the shelf above it? You have enough for ventilation?



Fair point. It's only 1/2" to 3/4".


Looks like the manual recommends 30 cm, which seems ridiculous, but I'll see if I can shuffle that Blu-ray player to a different spot to open up that whole right side for the amp.


----------



## RobLee

Fronts: Polk Monitor 60's, CS2 center

Surrounds: Monitor 50's, rears: 2x Polk CS1's

Sub: 2x Klipsch Sub12

Denon 790, Sony Bravia 46EX400

Nothing special, but looks & sounds great!


----------



## e2g_




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mbfleming* /forum/post/19921919
> 
> 
> They are Primeacoustic Max Traps:
> 
> http://www.primacoustic.com/maxtrap.htm



where did you but the tv stand?


----------



## notnyt

Ah, my latest iteration. Hopefully this can stay for a while











http://imgur.com/WuUQh.jpg%5B/IMG%5D




http://imgur.com/eJvR3.jpg%5B/IMG%5D




http://imgur.com/Yn5HU.jpg%5B/IMG%5D




Fronts: (2) JBL 4722N

Center: JBL 3677

Surrounds: (4) JBL 8350

Subs: (8) 18" LMS Ultra 5400s in 40 ft^3 of Sealed Enclosures


----------



## homank76

Neighbors have new guests over.


"Is that an earthquake I'm feeling?", "No, that's our neighbor down the road."


"Dear GOD!!!!"


I love it.


----------



## homank76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aerocowboy* /forum/post/20018252
> 
> 
> Fair point. It's only 1/2" to 3/4".
> 
> 
> Looks like the manual recommends 30 cm, which seems ridiculous, but I'll see if I can shuffle that Blu-ray player to a different spot to open up that whole right side for the amp.



What's being used in the center opening?


----------



## Browninggold

Replaced my 3 Aperion 6Ts. Now I have 3 Klipsch RF-7IIs, still 4 Aperion 5B for surrounds soon to be replaced with Klipsch surrounds, SV PB13 Ultra, Xbox Elite, Monster HTS1600, DirecTV HD DVR, Denon 2500 Blu-Ray, Denon 3808Ci, Emotiva XPA-3, HP 50" plasma, Logitech Harmony One, 7 ATS acoustical panels


----------



## HAMP568




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *homank76* /forum/post/20016470
> 
> 
> I like it, very well done.



Thank you homank76, I appreciate the thought.


----------



## cavchameleon

notnyt,


Wow!!! You can re-make those Memorex commercials that have a guy sitting down and the speakers blowing his hair - except you won't need a fan to do the blowing...


Bet it sounds incredible!!!


----------



## aerocowboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *homank76* /forum/post/20019080
> 
> 
> What's being used in the center opening?



That's just a Wii and an Apple Airport Extreme.


I'll need to check when I get home, but I don't believe that center opening is wide enough for any of the components, except perhaps the 360 (this would solve the problem).


I'd also like to get the center channel up and off the top of the TV stand, but the shelf above the TV is not strong enough. We'll see.


----------



## wizard8873

hello all, new here and decided to join. been lurking off and on. starting to build a my first real HT. been running Klipsch Ultra Promedia 5.1 + Promedia 2.1 through PC to a Hyundai Q321 32" LCD HDTV for the past four years, Promedia 4.1 prior to that until house got flooded. Purchased 2 Klipsch RF-52 II's, Klipsch RW-12D for sub, and Onkyo TX-SR608 for receiver recently to start the upgrade. Need to get a desk before going forward but plans before summer are:


Fronts: Klipsch RF-82 II

Center: Klipsch RC-62 II

Surrounds: Klipsch RS-52 II

Rears: Klipsch RF-52 II

Subs: 2 Klipsch RW-12D - know SVS, ED and such are better but very happy with this and don't need anything larger for a while

TV: Samsung 46" 3D LED LCD HDTV (model tbd)

bluray: all built in to PC


Here it is currently and i really need to organize it all


----------



## FOH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Browninggold* /forum/post/20019320
> 
> 
> Replaced my 3 Aperion 6Ts. Now I have 3 Klipsch RF-7IIs, still 4 Aperion 5B for surrounds soon to be replaced with Klipsch surrounds, SV PB13 Ultra, Xbox Elite, Monster HTS1600, DirecTV HD DVR, Denon 2500 Blu-Ray, Denon 3808Ci, Emotiva XPA-3, HP 50" plasma, Logitech Harmony One, 7 ATS acoustical panels



Nice symmetrical LCR set. All too often, individuals utilize compromised set-ups in this regard. In my opinion, second only to not addressing room acoustics, is poorly designed or mismatched center channel usage. All three front should be identical, and all in a horizontal plane. Also, they shouldn't have identical elements arranged horizontally that reproduce the same frequencies with a variety of destructive interferences.


Anyway, sweet set-up. The driver quality in those 7s are superb. Having been involved in audio both professionally, and as a hobbyist for decades, the so called "Klipsch harshness" is largely a myth. I've owned a variety of Klipsch Reference products, and aside from their subs, the RF/RB line offers a very solid product. Their controlled directivity, and sensitivity are ideal for HT playback.




Thanks for the pic


----------



## Browninggold

Thanks FOH- Thats why I ceiling mounted so I could get a "seamless" front stage. I did have a Horizontal and wall mount tv, this is much better.


----------



## FOH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Browninggold* /forum/post/20028881
> 
> 
> Thanks FOH- Thats why I ceiling mounted so I could get a "seamless" front stage. I did have a Horizontal and wall mount tv, this is much better.



My 60" display has an integrated stand, so my RB-75s are mounted above the display, angled down so the primary LP is directly on axis. I've got RB-75s, RB-35s, and the 5" RB model as well(I don't remember the model). I too have my mains in a straight horizontal plane, toed in and angled down.


I've had good results angling in my left and right mains, so you may experiment with that. The advantages are two-fold. You getter improved axial response which gives you a little more sparkle and air up in the highest octaves. Also, you keep a significant amount of energy off the sidewalls, which is always beneficial at the LP.


I've went through Polk, JBL, Klipsch, and a few others, the Reference series of Klipsch really has a great deal to offer for HT. Controlled directivity and high sensitivity that they offer place them in a performance category that many others can't exceed. I soon will be transitioning to some new mains, but in no way is it from disappointment with Klipsch.



Good luck


----------



## dunan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *notnyt* /forum/post/20019057
> 
> 
> Ah, my latest iteration. Hopefully this can stay for a while
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/WuUQh.jpg%5B/IMG%5D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/eJvR3.jpg%5B/IMG%5D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/Yn5HU.jpg%5B/IMG%5D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fronts: (2) JBL 4722N
> 
> Center: JBL 3677
> 
> Surrounds: (4) JBL 8350
> 
> Subs: (8) 18" LMS Ultra 5400s in 40 ft^3 of Sealed Enclosures


































What do you have powering all that? I can't imagine how awesomely overwhelming that is!!


----------



## slammin86

I decided to upgrade again. Sold the CS1 and monitor 50's and bought a CS2 and monitor 70's, and sold the older onkyo and bought a rc270. Now I am looking for an amp.

I kept the monitor 30's as surrounds.
































































Went from 2 5.25's on each tower to 4 6.5's, and the center went from 5.25's to 6.5's. Big upgrade.


This crap dwarfs the TV....think it is time to go bigger on that too.


----------



## dunan

I guess I can finally had something to the mix.


Polk Monitor 70s up front, Polk R50s in the rear, HSU VTF-2 MK3 behind it all.


And if anyone else can think of a better way to set up this room, I'm all ears. There's a sliding door on one side and it's completely open on the other, so it's a real bear to work with.


----------



## cjinohio

looking to sell


----------



## Browninggold

this is a thread for ht pictures...there is a seperate thread to sell a/v equipment


----------



## EJ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dunan* /forum/post/20037033
> 
> 
> I guess I can finally had something to the mix.
> 
> 
> Polk Monitor 70s up front, Polk R50s in the rear, HSU VTF-2 MK3 behind it all.
> 
> 
> And if anyone else can think of a better way to set up this room, I'm all ears. There's a sliding door on one side and it's completely open on the other, so it's a real bear to work with.



What model of Denon receiver do you have? Just curious. Nice setup!


----------



## CRAW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *notnyt* /forum/post/20019057
> 
> 
> Ah, my latest iteration. Hopefully this can stay for a while
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/WuUQh.jpg%5B/IMG%5D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/eJvR3.jpg%5B/IMG%5D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/Yn5HU.jpg%5B/IMG%5D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fronts: (2) JBL 4722N
> 
> Center: JBL 3677
> 
> Surrounds: (4) JBL 8350
> 
> Subs: (8) 18" LMS Ultra 5400s in 40 ft^3 of Sealed Enclosures



This is ridiculous. I love it!


----------



## dunan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EJ* /forum/post/20041884
> 
> 
> What model of Denon receiver do you have? Just curious. Nice setup!



Its the 3310, and thanks! I moved in not too long ago, so it's still a work in progress. I'm trying to figure out how I can rearrange the room, but I can't come up with anything. There's so much dirt/dust around the area, and the dog brings so much of it in. Makes for a nice dirt coating on all the components


----------



## BudgetOwned

hey my name is Eric and I was hoping I could tap into your knowledge base... I wanted to add a little budget boom to my apartment and snagged these sony tower speakers of craigslist for $25, problem is I don't know the model







They appear to resemble the SS-F6000's but the finish and domes are different colors. Just looking for some help. PS the pics are not my apartment, they're from the previous owners. Thanks in advance for any help you guys provide.


----------



## EJ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BudgetOwned* /forum/post/20049155
> 
> 
> hey my name is Eric and I was hoping I could tap into your knowledge base... I wanted to add a little budget boom to my apartment and snagged these sony tower speakers of craigslist for $25, problem is I don't know the model
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They appear to resemble the SS-F6000's but the finish and domes are different colors. Just looking for some help. PS the pics are not my apartment, they're from the previous owners. Thanks in advance for any help you guys provide.



The one idea I could think of would be to search something like "sony tower speakers" in google images, and see if any look like yours.


----------



## BudgetOwned




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EJ* /forum/post/20049195
> 
> 
> The one idea I could think of would be to search something like "sony tower speakers" in google images, and see if any look like yours.



Ya, that's exactly how I came up with the SS-F600 guess. Nothing that came up had the same cheesy finish. I suppose for $25 I'll live with the mystery.


----------



## stgdz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dunan* /forum/post/20032193
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you have powering all that? I can't imagine how awesomely overwhelming that is!!



he's got a couple of marathon 5050 amps and a denon 5308 receiver, you don't need that much power with pro audio


----------



## Window3Time

REALLY AWESOME, I"ll bring the beer. WOW, nice set-up, wish I were there.


----------



## EJ

Quote:

Originally Posted by *dunan* 
Its the 3310, and thanks! I moved in not too long ago, so it's still a work in progress. I'm trying to figure out how I can rearrange the room, but I can't come up with anything. There's so much dirt/dust around the area, and the dog brings so much of it in. Makes for a nice dirt coating on all the components








I have a 2310 driving a diva swan system. It's my 3rd Denon in the last decade and just love it. Before my 2310 I made a mistake and tried a budget Yamaha. That lasted for about a week. The one thing I miss are available pre outs, but the 2310 seems to handle the Swans fine, even the 4 ohm surrounds.


----------



## tylerlovely2006

well the last time i was on hear i did not have nearly as much stuff as i do now


well to start off in the home theater world i have


42 inch Westinghouse 1080p 120hz lcd-led tv

x-box 360, ps2

Samsung blue ray player, h21 satellite receiver

insignia- receiver ns-r5101hd 5.1 receiver from preamp outs i have a pioneer vsx-516 running my surround back spekers


speakers are: Infinity reference two, Yamaha ns-ap4400 center and surround backs, surround sound ns-6390 sub element esw12


two channel music set up

Yamaha rs700

pushing a set of Cerwin-vega D-9s and D-5 it is sweet


----------



## ronaldjoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mbfleming* /forum/post/19873450
> 
> 
> I also had a Paradigm SUB 1 earlier this year which was returned after my SUB 2 arrived:



MB, do you have a full res pic on SUB1 plateamp? Thanks


----------



## mbfleming

Here is the original photo: DSC_6883.jpg


----------



## ronaldjoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mbfleming* /forum/post/20065130
> 
> 
> Here is the original photo: DSC_6883.jpg



Thanks MB. You have the best collection of pics on Paradigm.


----------



## bladerunner6

These are not the best photos, but I wanted stop putting this off.


Here is a view of the TV (LG 46LD550), the Pioneer 920 and the front three, which are two P162's and a PC350.










The BIC V1220 sub is in the corner. My lovely wife, who plays string bass did the subwoofer crawl and that turned out to be the optimal place for it.











The rear surrounds are P162's also, given the layout of the room, it was hard to get them both in a photo. Here is a photo of one of them in the corner.










Finally, here is a side view of our TV stand. Believe it or not, we bought it at Hobby Lobby. My wife wanted a TV stand that was not your traditional looking TV stand. We found this and I have to say it works fantastically. We had to cut a hole in the back for the cables, but other than that, it came from the store ready to go.


It holds the TV at a perfect height, it has plenty of storage space, holds all the components we have and it gives the receiver lots of ventilation room. And at $120 on sale it was a bargain.


----------



## Wardsweb

The den is mainly home theater and some two channel duty. The mains are Klipsch Jubilee 2-way custom built in African mahogany at the Klipsch factory in Hope Arkansas.











The subwoofer is behind the curtain. It is a Danly DTS-10 dual 12" tapped sub horn. Here is a pic from the other room. The sub is the big box at the back of the rooml. I veneered it in Macassar ebony.


----------



## Wardsweb

The livingroom is a dedicated 2-channel rig. The speakers are DIY from baltic birch and MDF veneered in sapele pommele. The drivers are JBL 2235H woofer, JBL 077 tweeter and Altec 802-8G driver on a 511B horn.


----------



## Wardsweb

Martin Logan Prodigy in the dining room.


----------



## EJ

All very, very nice!


----------



## NuSoardGraphite

Still acquiring and upgrading components, but for now I possess:


Monitor: Samsung LN40A530

Receiver: Sony STR-DG500

Fronts: Sony SS-B3000

Center: Sony SS-CN5000

Surrounds: Unknown brand/model (acquired from a friend when he upgraded)

Media Player: Sony PS3, Sony PS2


The Sony STR-DG500 is on loan from a friend who isn't using it. I intend on picking up a Denon AVR-1910 as the deals one can find on that Receiver are insane. (under $400 for a fully upscaling receiver that can convert analog to digital for output on one HDMI cable...I'll take one please!)


The Surrounds I believe to be White Van speakers. A friend of mine bought them from some dude, then gave them to me after I helped him set up his Home Theater compoments. I didn't really want them, but I needed surrounds so they are being used until I can get the SS-B1000's to match my other speakers. They work, so I'm okay until I put the order through.


I now intend to start the process of researching subwoofers to find the one I want to add to my setup. The SS-B3000's I bought have some pretty decent bass, so I'm not in a big hurry on this. I can take my time to find just the right sub woofer for my needs.


This setup makes me look like a Sony fanboy. I'm not really. I AM a Sony fanboy when it comes to videogames, but for electronics, I just go for Bang-for-buck since I don't have a ton of money to spend on this stuff, thus the SS-B series speakers (some of the cheapest speakers you can find that have decent sound).


----------



## leng jai

http://imgur.com/4Ijiw.jpg%5B/IMG%5D




http://imgur.com/3Kh9b.jpg%5B/IMG%5D




http://imgur.com/jDrs2.jpg%5B/IMG%5D


----------



## homank76

Very nice Leng Jai.


----------



## irfan

Mirages all around... OMD 15 fronts, OMD c1 center, OMD5 rears


----------



## TheLaw612




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *irfan* /forum/post/20107472
> 
> 
> Mirages all around... OMD 15 fronts, OMD c1 center, OMD5 rears



Great beer.


----------



## dhoff01

Focus Audio FP80se


----------



## irfan

^^^ thats a nice clean looking setup! whats the rest of the room like?


----------



## agelessgoodguy

Well over here in Melbourne Australia I have gone pretty well all Monitor Audio for my 9.1 system. GS60's for fronts GS10's for front highs, GSLCR for center driver,, and four GS'FX's for rears and sides with an 18" Velodyne CHT for the bottom end. Display is either a 63" Samsung Plasma 63000 series or a 110" motorised Screen fired up with a Benq WS6000 PJ. Power to the speakers is via a Denon 4311 as a preamp then into a Theatron T7 200 power amp, the rears are directly driven off the Denon though.


----------



## Paraneer

Here's my rig. 5.1 home theater with 2 channel system integrated into the system thanks to a Parasound 2100 pre-amp with home theater bypass.

Vienna Acoustics Bach Grand & Theatro Grand make up the front three. Klipsch RW12 sub in the corner.

Attachment 205224 


Attachment 205223 


Wharfedale Diamond 9.2's are used for the surrounds.

Attachment 205227


----------



## bsoko2

Polk SDA SRS 2.3TL's with rebuilt crossovers, Sonicap caps & resistors.


----------



## taw57

Living Room

Altec Model 19's Front

Altec Model 9 Center

Altec Valentia - Rear Surround

No need for Sub

Onkyo TX-NR905


Office

Celestion AV-305 Front, Center and Rear with a Celestion S20 Sub

Onkyo TX-SR806


----------



## notnyt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dunan* /forum/post/20032193
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you have powering all that? I can't imagine how awesomely overwhelming that is!!



4 marathon ma-5050 and a denon 5308. Each with a dedicated circuit. 20kw on tap


----------



## Dr.Evazan

here's my current stereo setup (theses are just temporarily replacing my kef 104.2s so i can break them in before i set up my ht


Paradigm atom v.6 in rosewood



__
https://flic.kr/p/5535303771
​ 
__
https://flic.kr/p/5535303771
​ 
__
https://flic.kr/p/5535303771
​


----------



## Dr.Evazan

oh am i allowed to post pictures as a "new member?"


----------



## caper_1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dr.Evazan* /forum/post/20166087
> 
> 
> oh am i allowed to post pictures as a "new member?"



try and see.


----------



## wtxgringo

i have mordaunt-short carnival bookshelf, center & bipoles & a bic f12 sub hooked to an onkyo ht-rc180. great for now







love the receiver but think the speakers could be better.


----------



## MKtheater

Here are my recent speakers, better than anything I have experienced yet.


----------



## Matman1970

I am an apartment dweller with older people around me so I am limited. Currently doing it "old school" with some Advent 5002s. Also using the Pioneer C21 center speaker with the Advents for a 3.0 set-up.


----------



## FOH

^^^^^


MK,....... Seeing those never gets old!


----------



## Dr.Evazan

i feel like i'm seeing JBL lovers all over the place, whats the allure of JBL?


----------



## dteam702

Also 4 CCM682's.


----------



## FOH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dr.Evazan* /forum/post/20184677
> 
> 
> i feel like i'm seeing JBL lovers all over the place, whats the allure of JBL?



It's not necessarily JBL specifically, it's professional style loudspeakers in general. The thing is, a significant amount of these that you see happen to be JBL, or contain JBL components. The requirements for HT loudspeakers oftentimes eclipse the abilities of even the finest hifi style speakers. High sensitivity, low distortion, the ability to operate largely without the effects of compression, and directivity control, these are the hallmarks of a speaker that's required to cover a multi-person listening space, while playing back HT material at reference level that typically has dynamic swings as large as 30-40db.


These requirements make the vast majority of typical hifi speakers unsuitable for enthusiasts in many situations.


----------



## KERMIE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater* /forum/post/20183014
> 
> 
> Here are my recent speakers, better than anything I have experienced yet.



How much does your screen move with that set up. Unreal.


----------



## Dr.Evazan

Quote:

Originally Posted by *FOH* 
It's not necessarily JBL specifically, it's professional style loudspeakers in general. The thing is, a significant amount of these that you see happen to be JBL, or contain JBL components. The requirements for HT loudspeakers oftentimes eclipse the abilities of even the finest hifi style speakers. High sensitivity, low distortion, the ability to operate largely without the effects of compression, and directivity control, these are the hallmarks of a speaker that's required to cover a multi-person listening space, while playing back HT material at reference level that typically has dynamic swings as large as 30-40db.


These requirements make the vast majority of typical hifi speakers unsuitable for enthusiasts in many situations.
i see. ive always wondered if hifi speakers could hit the dynamic peaks in large rooms that professional loudspeakers can.


----------



## FOH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dr.Evazan* /forum/post/20186299
> 
> 
> i see. ive always wondered if hifi speakers could hit the dynamic peaks in large rooms that professional loudspeakers can.



Good point.


The speakers must hit these peaks cleanly and without significant compression. Dynamics compression destroys the life, the snap, and ultimately the realism of the presentation. A speaker entering compression presents a subtle thickening, whereby a section becomes less responsive, and doesn't raise in level uniformly. It's not very offensive initially, however it does destroy the realism of the recorded material.


The dynamic nature of HT material, combined with the typical listening distances produces quite a tall order for any loudspeaker. I routinely measure 40 db swings from dialog to peak levels associated with special effects. If you're listening at 75db, and along comes a 40 db swing, that is very demanding. A 90db sensitivity speaker would need to handle over 1000 watts, cleanly, in order to reproduce that 40db swing and place 115db peak at the LP. There are many potential limiting factors in typical loudspeakers, however the primary limiting factor in many designs is the dome tweeter. Speakers containing a single dome tweeter typically cannot reproduce reference level HT material at typical listening distances. Audio enthusiasts strive for low distortion playback, distortion of dynamics is equally as important for realism as any other parameter.



So, to fully answer your question, this is why one sees so many robust, professional style speakers, in many systems in these forums.


Thanks


----------



## homank76

I received and hooked up my new surround speakers to match the rest of my speakers. What a difference.


----------



## 2x6spds

Hello

Main HT System:

Thiel CS3.6 F/L and F/R

Michaura M55 Wide/L and Wide/R

Modified Merak Center Channel

Axiom QS8 side surrounds

Michaura M55 back surrounds

SVS 20-39+ subwoofer.


Sounds really good.


Office System:

Michaura M665 Towers Front/L and Front/R

Axiom VP150V2 center

Mission 77DS side surrounds

Dahlquist PDQ1500 subwoofer.


Sounds really good.


2 Channel Den:

2x Michaura M66s

2xVelodyne CHT10 subwoofers


Sounds really good.


2 Channel Dining Room

2xAxiom M22V2s

Dayton Titanic 12" subwoofer.


Sounds Really Good.


Garage

2xDahlquist DQM905s

Modified Kenwood SW300 subwoofer. (Dayton Titanic 12" driver)


Sounds Really Good.


Music is Really Good.


----------



## dchalfont

*tilts top hat*


I know my Yamaha system would be considered the scum of the earth by many here but it is the best system I have ever owned and I am more than pleased. ( minus a decent amp for the moment )


Current speakers are NS-777, NS-333, NS-444, YST-RSW300 ( will be buying another pair of NS-333 surrounds and a second sub after I buy a new amp )


My old system as can be seen in some of these pics is NS-300 (fronts ) and NS-P60 ( surrounds ans centre )


Some pics are a comparison, new ones = big, old = small




















































My PC setup in surround.


----------



## caper_1

why would anyone consider that setup to be scum of the earth?!?!? I am sure is sounds better than LOTS of options out there pal. Looks real nice, bet it sounds better. Enjoy!


----------



## kgallerie

Home Theater 5.0 in livingroom:

Fronts - Energy RC-30's

Center - Energy RC-LCR

Surrounds - Energy RC-10's


Powered by Denon 1911.


I will be adding a sub when I move to a place that I wont disrupt my whole condo building.

Bedroom Stereo:


Jamo C403's

Powered by an Marantz SR5500.


I will be upgrading the receiver soon.


I also just purchased a pair of BIC DV62si's just to try out.

edit: These speakers were very harsh on my ears when I tried them out, especially in comparison to the energy RC's and the Jamos. I had the crossovers modified by Dave1027 on here and they are 10x better. Nice speakers for the price with the crossovers modified.


----------



## yanknuck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dchalfont* /forum/post/20213915
> 
> 
> *tilts top hat*
> 
> 
> I know my Yamaha system would be considered the scum of the earth by many here but it is the best system I have ever owned and I am more than pleased. ( minus a decent amp for the moment )
> 
> 
> Current speakers are NS-777, NS-333, NS-444, YST-RSW300 ( will be buying another pair of NS-333 surrounds and a second sub after I buy a new amp )
> 
> 
> My old system as can be seen in some of these pics is NS-300 (fronts ) and NS-P60 ( surrounds ans centre )
> 
> 
> Some pics are a comparison, new ones = big, old = small



Hardly scum o the earth. That's a pretty brutal title to bestow on one's self. By the way, a couple of years ago I was going to with either the 777 or 555 for my mains. I leaned away from Yamaha for the first time, and ended up with a Paradigm Monitor setup, which led me into a Anthem MRX. That whole domino thing...Enjoy your system!

-Peter


----------



## Scout's staff

In my quest to go "stealth" in our multi purpose living room, I just upgraded over the weekend to in-wall speakers by Atlantic Technology. Previously I had 7 CSW black box speakers hanging on the walls plus 2 satellite sub woofers and a 200W PSW


New Set-up: (7.1 and wired for 9.2)

L&R Main: IWTS-30LCR

Center: ICTS-6LCR (2 wired in Parallel) unable to wall mount due to fireplace, 50" plasma above fireplace and future projector screen plan.

Surrounds: IWTS-30SR-P

Rears: IWTS-30SR-P

PSW: Paradigm Seismic 110


Sounds amazing and I still need to break them in and run EQ


----------



## markrubin

I just upgraded my Fronts, center, and sub (part of 5.1 system)


New setup is:


Focal 1038 BE fronts

Focal CC1008 BE center

Focal SR900 surrounds

Rythmik F15 HP Sub


fed by Denon AVR-A100/ Emotiva XPA5 calibrated with Audyssey EQ 32 Pro


I am in audio heaven


----------



## MIkeDuke

Good stuff Mark.

I did a small upgrade my self.

Now I have

Focal 1027Be front

Focal cc1000be center

Focal 705v surrounds(these are new)

Seaton Sound SubMersive(2400 watt amp)

I too am in audio heaven after a nice calibration from some friends of mine.


----------



## cavchameleon

Mark and Mike,


Both SWEET systems!!! Enjoy!


Mark, how are you liking your A100? Been loving mine!


Any pics of both of your systems?


Ray


----------



## dchalfont




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yanknuck* /forum/post/20218509
> 
> 
> Hardly scum o the earth. That's a pretty brutal title to bestow on one's self. By the way, a couple of years ago I was going to with either the 777 or 555 for my mains. I leaned away from Yamaha for the first time, and ended up with a Paradigm Monitor setup, which led me into a Anthem MRX. That whole domino thing...Enjoy your system!
> 
> -Peter



Thanks.


What we want and what we can afford are always two different things but I doubt Mercedes owners cry themselves to sleep because they don't driver Koenigsegg so I won't do it either.


I wote what I did because I've been lurking for some time and have seen a massive Yamaha hate.......I know it's an enthusiast forums but I would never laugh at a homeless man in an 'up market street' so I appreciate others doing the same courtesy to me.


One more sub, my last two surrounds; and I'll be owning a system I never thought I'd have the money to throw at so I'm pretty have.


I bought my yamaha NS-300's when I was 15 years old ( 400watt peak, 140RMS, 30-35000hz, 91dB ( $5.5AUS /hr at McDonalds.........$1600 layby for the pair......))


At the time I was blown away so I've been a fan of yamaha since and I'm still happy now, so although there is better out there, my ears are pleased, and my wallet is still in tact so I'm more than content.


Thanks again, I expected to be laughed out the door.


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cavchameleon* /forum/post/20222276
> 
> 
> Mark and Mike,
> 
> 
> Both SWEET systems!!! Enjoy!
> 
> 
> Mark, how are you liking your A100? Been loving mine!
> 
> 
> Any pics of both of your systems?
> 
> 
> Ray



Thanks.

If you click on that link under where it says "my system" you will see a complete list of gear plus some pictures that document my progress.


----------



## amarshonarbangla




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slammin86* /forum/post/20036081
> 
> 
> I decided to upgrade again. Sold the CS1 and monitor 50's and bought a CS2 and monitor 70's, and sold the older onkyo and bought a rc270. Now I am looking for an amp.
> 
> I kept the monitor 30's as surrounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went from 2 5.25's on each tower to 4 6.5's, and the center went from 5.25's to 6.5's. Big upgrade.
> 
> 
> This crap dwarfs the TV....think it is time to go bigger on that too.



What do you think of those monitors? Do they sound good? I was looking to get the monitor 60s soon so some feedback would be nice.


----------



## Garman

Dynaudio Fan for years.....


----------



## boldaslove




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *amarshonarbangla* /forum/post/20227394
> 
> 
> What do you think of those monitors? Do they sound good? I was looking to get the monitor 60s soon so some feedback would be nice.



I'd be interested in the feedback as well, that's almost exactly what I'm about to buy! CS2, Monitor 60s and Monitor 30s


----------



## Timothy91




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Garman* /forum/post/20234384
> 
> 
> Dynaudio Fan for years.....



Show off.


----------



## Timothy91

Ok,


Here's mine.










1 = Classic Cambridge Soundworks PSW1

3 = BIC DV62CLR-S

2 = Optimus LX-5II


TV = 55" LG 55LH90 THX LCD

Receiver = Pioneer VSX-919AH-K

Bluray Player = LG BD570


The Whole Setup. You will notice the screen is tilted slight downward and the center channel slightly upward which allows for a perfect view & audibility from being seated on the couch.









Standard daytime









Mmmm....Nice!









Now, these all show that proper video calibration (um, I mean obsessive re-testing, fine tuning and pickiness) is really worth it!

























That Bluray edition of The Last Starfighter is fantastic looking.









Scott Pilgrim vs the World? Loved the music.









Am I the only one who actually LIKED The Lady in the Water?









The Linaeum Tweets are great for rear surround!










Of course, I'm just as obsessive about the sound adjustments. I manually fine tuned the front and rear speakers for months to achieve a seemless sound between the fronts and rears, despite not being a matched series (thanks to MCACC allowing manual adjustments and all the drivers being poly-based made it much easier for them to sound alike). And yes, they sound really great. Smooth and detailed, even when loud. The smaller room makes it very easy to drive these on a standard receiver to very loud levels. Overall, I am VERY pleased with my system. A rather good home theater for private, intimate film experiences. I actually think there is a certain something unique about a smaller room with a nicely tuned setup. It's like having one's own private studio theater and I must admit, I don't feel at all like I'm losing any quality on either picture or sound. When the lights are out, or I've dimly shaded the room in the daytime, I enjoy this system immensely.


----------



## Garman

Nice picks and setup. I just have the C2s now, in my main theater. But I went out and bought the new Martin Logan Electromotions and I must say they are sweet as well. Trickle down economics, as they use the same crossover and panel as the Vantage. I will always be a Dynaudio fan, as I love there sound.


----------



## Matrix2120

I have a Yamaha RX-Z7 set for 3 zones;

ZONE 1

Klipsch series II

(2) RF-82 speakers - Floor Standing

(2) RC-62 speakers

(2) RS-52 speakers

(1) SW-310 sub

(1) C2 Rear Center

ZONE 2

Klipsch

(2) RS -52 Surround

RVX-42 Center

ZONE 3

Yamaha NS-AW350W 2-Way Indoor/Outdoor


The Yamaha Z-7 replace an RX-V3900 -- Does anyone know

how you would configure ZONE 4? There are no other zone

speaker terminals for a Zone4?


Thanks in advance,


----------



## FOH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Timothy91* /forum/post/20244329
> 
> 
> Ok,
> 
> 
> Here's mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 = Classic Cambridge Soundworks PSW1
> 
> 3 = BIC DV62CLR-S
> 
> 2 = Optimus LX-5II
> 
> 
> TV = 55" LG 55LH90 THX LCD
> 
> Receiver = Pioneer VSX-919AH-K
> 
> Bluray Player = LG BD570
> 
> 
> The Whole Setup. You will notice the screen is tilted slight downward and the center channel slightly upward which allows for a perfect view & audibility from being seated on the couch.
> 
> Of course, I'm just as obsessive about the sound adjustments. I manually fine tuned the front and rear speakers for months to achieve a seemless sound between the fronts and rears, despite not being a matched series (thanks to MCACC allowing manual adjustments and all the drivers being poly-based made it much easier for them to sound alike). And yes, they sound really great. Smooth and detailed, even when loud. The smaller room makes it very easy to drive these on a standard receiver to very loud levels. Overall, I am VERY pleased with my system. A rather good home theater for private, intimate film experiences. I actually think there is a certain something unique about a smaller room with a nicely tuned setup. It's like having one's own private studio theater and I must admit, I don't feel at all like I'm losing any quality on either picture or sound. When the lights are out, or I've dimly shaded the room in the daytime, I enjoy this system immensely.



Timothy,

Nice set-up. nice space,..I like the sidewalls being so far away from the mains. You mat experiment with toeing in your mains. The axial positioning would allow you to "see into" the recorded space to a higher degree. Spectrally, I'm guessing they would open up and the added air should be strongly in evidence and likely quite refreshing. All the spectral energy beginning above the harshness range, and extending out to the tweeters HF limits, is extremely dependent on direct on axis listening. A by product less sidewall interaction and less directed energy back off the rear wall, it throws the sound into a more diagonal and therefore randomized path that encounters more surfaces prior to recontaminating the LP.


Your comments are spot on with a nice, well controlled, and small space. The listening distance keeps you more in the direct field, very nice. Nice image/display as well. Also, good looking out, the center being vertically oriented...proper execution. All too often individuals place their centers horizontally, when that orientation highly comprimises the reproduction. So, good job. It's "_speaker 101_", and too many people screw it up.


Good luck.


----------



## mhrischuk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wardsweb* /forum/post/20099138
> 
> 
> The livingroom is a dedicated 2-channel rig. The speakers are DIY from baltic birch and MDF veneered in sapele pommele. The drivers are JBL 2235H woofer, JBL 077 tweeter and Altec 802-8G driver on a 511B horn.



Wow. You are a true craftsman. Beautiful style and woodwork!

The equipment is out of this world. Is that an all plexiglass turntable? Can you list the equipment?


----------



## TheLaw612

  


Uploaded with ImageShack.us 


These are placeholders that my father is going to purchase from me when I buy better speakers and a better sub.


Front: Polk Monitor 60's and a Polk CS2

Surrounds: Some old Yamaha sats

Sub: BIC V1020

LG 50" PK950


Rocking out to the Black Crowe's Freak n Roll DVD


Sorry for the crappy phone camera picture - the wife has the camera atm...


----------



## Timothy91




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FOH* /forum/post/20245808
> 
> 
> Timothy,
> 
> Nice set-up. nice space,..I like the sidewalls being so far away from the mains. You mat experiment with toeing in your mains.



You're right. I have my current EQ calibration all set with the main R/L at their current dispersion to the listening position. I will eventually try toeing in the R/L, but that's for a day when I feel like running copying the currently MCACC preset to another preset and then re-tune again, which is a bit of a pain and takes several music CDs, my Pink Floyd DSOM 4.1 DTS disc and lots of trial and error of going in and out of that menu for hours.


I actually did take a whole weekend to make my initial settings then weeks of fine tuning/evaluation. The goal of the first setting was to tune the EQ to give a perceptably perfect stereo match from any 2 speakers to my main seat with my head pointed forward (to simulate watching the TV).


Then I created a preset of what MCACC originally wanted to go with and then I created an alternate preset where I set the sound to seem identical from direct sound to my ear from putting my head perfectly between each speaker.


After months of intermittent instant swapping of the presets to test which one gave me the most realistic movie surround experience with tonality, imaging, and true to life dynamics/impressions. The first settings done with stereo music connected randomly to any 2-inputs (on my 5.1 decoder analog input), me sitting in my sweet spot and head directly forward at all times, then adjusting the MCACC EQ until no matter which 2 speakers had music play from them, they sounded like a "matched pair". (This can't be done with all mismatched speakers. I got lucky that these mismatched speakers have all polypropylene drivers and sound very similar to each other to begin with.)



> Quote:
> Your comments are spot on with a nice, well controlled, and small space. The listening distance keeps you more in the direct field, very nice.



Ideally, I would like to be further back 2 feet from the screen. That would allow for the best possible imaging, but my room forces tradeoff decisions. The best I could do in order to have the proper imaging from the rear speakers, was to have the couch where it sits now. Just a tad too close. The imaging doesn't suffer much at all though. I want to test toeing in the front R/L though eventually.



> Quote:
> Nice image/display as well. Also, good looking out, the center being vertically oriented...proper execution. All too often individuals place their centers horizontally, when that orientation highly comprimises the reproduction. So, good job. It's "_speaker 101_", and too many people screw it up.
> 
> 
> Good luck.



The vertical front array and it's MTM design are meant to emulate a THX type setup. The rear speakers have a dipole tweeter, but a direct radiating midrange. This was my idea to try to achieve the best of both direct and radiating/ambient sound (to me dipole sounds too empty and direct sound seems too dry and artificial). The system certainly won't meet THX "Ultra" specs on pure SPL output for a large room, but for my room, it's easily going to exceed THX "Select" standards for output.


Yeah, I realize THX isn't the end all, be all of home theater but it's got solid principles behind it and it's tough to get bad results when employing those basic principles. My system was a bit of an experiement and I wasn't 100% sure how it would turn out. The results are FAR beyond my expectations. My system is better than the local theater, especially on dramas where close/intimate/focused sound is called for. I realize home theaters were made for the "bang bang" stuff, but when it comes to subtleties, whispers and creaks, etc I am more "into" the movie at home with this system than I am at the movie theater.


I think most people prefer a hand-selected and well tuned home theater that fits what they like more than their local movie theater.


----------



## emmsys

Hi Folks,


I didn't read through all of the pages but damn there are some incredible setups here! Here is my setup:


LG 50PV450 (the pics show a 50PK550 but I had Futureshop exchange for a PV450 since the PK550 is discontinued and therre was a problem with it).

HK AVR235

PS3 as gaming and Blu-ray player

Totem Acoustic Mite-T Center

Totem Acoustic Sttafs for the fronts

Totem Acoustic Mite-Ts for the rears

Totem Acoustic Storm subwoofer

Sonomax TV Stand (looks a little funny in the pics but it's really nice in person and super cheap. I'll be moving soon so I did not want to spend much on a TV stand since who knows what the new place will look like. The Sonomax stand is made in Canada though!)


Believe it or not the AVR235 is great for 2-channel sources. It matches well with the Sttafs. The Totems are phenomenal speakers. Smooth, incredibly balanced and just beautiful to look at. I would love to have a set of Winds or Element Metals but then my wife would leave me for spending $13k+ for a pair of speakers.










emmsys


----------



## its phillip

I think you should pull your couch a couple feet forward if you can


----------



## fozazzurri85

Hi Everyone, awesome pics! I really love those DIY Birch speakers, just stunning!


Just made a few upgrades to my two systems and wanted to post. Office speakers have been replaced by White on White Canton GLE 470 Speakers, so far they pair really well with my vintage marantz 2275 in there.


On order a Marantz SR7005 for my main system along with a new samsung LED 46" 6300C series.


Can't wait to receive that new Marantz AVR as I've heard really good things.


----------



## its phillip

Nice! Great looking shelves, too


----------



## fozazzurri85




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *its phillip* /forum/post/20264737
> 
> 
> Nice! Great looking shelves, too



Thanks philip! I appreciate the note







I like the bookshelf too, it weighs a ton! It's going to make for a very uncomfortable move should we decide to get out of our condo.


----------



## emmsys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *its phillip* /forum/post/20264509
> 
> 
> I think you should pull your couch a couple feet forward if you can



Hi,


Actually the Totems have incredible range. There's virtually no difference whether you are standing directly in front of or to the side of the speakers. The soundscape fills up a large room no problem. I was given a demo where a Mite-T center was placed inside a drawer and there's was no impact on the sound at all. For example, if you cup your hands in front of your mouth while talking it will muffle the voice a bit...well that didn't happen at all with the Mite-T in the drawer. It sounds crazy I know!







When you check out the Totem Acoustic website they always mention that toe-in is not required, and after walking around my living room (and even outside of the room in the hallway) I was amazed at how the sound traveled cleanly and evenly.


Disclaimer: I work 2 blocks away from Totem Acoustic's headquarters and was given a tour and all.







What an amazingly beautiful building, and the owner, Vince is a standup guy. I don't think I'm exaggerating about how great Totem's speakers are but I apologize if I sound like it!



emmsys


----------



## fozazzurri85




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *emmsys* /forum/post/20264882
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> Actually the Totems have incredible range. There's virtually no difference whether you are standing directly in front of or to the side of the speakers. The soundscape fills up a large room no problem. I was given a demo where a Mite-T center was placed inside a drawer and there's was no impact on the sound at all. For example, if you cup your hands in front of your mouth while talking it will muffle the voice a bit...well that didn't happen at all with the Mite-T in the drawer. It sounds crazy I know!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you check out the Totem Acoustic website they always mention that toe-in is not required, and after walking around my living room (and even outside of the room in the hallway) I was amazed at how the sound traveled cleanly and evenly.
> 
> 
> Disclaimer: I work 2 blocks away from Totem Acoustic's headquarters and was given a tour and all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What an amazingly beautiful building, and the owner, Vince is a standup guy. I don't think I'm exaggerating about how great Totem's speakers are but I apologize if I sound like it!
> 
> 
> 
> emmsys



Hi Emmysys, Great system!


That demo seems to defy well established laws of accoustics. I am reticent to believe the demo was truly in a controlled environment. Not to call shennanigans, because I have not had the experience myself, but that seems like a page out of the bose demo experience. How can the sound not change at all while being completely enclosed? As far as I am aware, the room and environment will have as much if not more significant impact on sound quality than the equipment and loudspeakers themselves. Might be be worth trying to play with the position of the speakers just to test for yourself! Can't hurt and its always fun to fiddle with a new system to try to crank every incremental ounce of performance out of it!


Good luck


----------



## FOH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fozazzurri85* /forum/post/20264603
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone, awesome pics! I really love those DIY Birch speakers, just stunning!
> 
> 
> Just made a few upgrades to my two systems and wanted to post. Office speakers have been replaced by White on White Canton GLE 470 Speakers, so far they pair really well with my vintage marantz 2275 in there.
> 
> 
> On order a Marantz SR7005 for my main system along with a new samsung LED 46" 6300C series.
> 
> 
> Can't wait to receive that new Marantz AVR as I've heard really good things.




Mmmmmm, Veuve Clicquot











.


----------



## fozazzurri85




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FOH* /forum/post/20264933
> 
> 
> Mmmmmm, Veuve Clicquot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



hehehe, polished that one off with the wife while enjoying some Bach on the new Canton's.


One of my favorite champagnes


----------



## emmsys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fozazzurri85* /forum/post/20264603
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone, awesome pics! I really love those DIY Birch speakers, just stunning!
> 
> 
> Just made a few upgrades to my two systems and wanted to post. Office speakers have been replaced by White on White Canton GLE 470 Speakers, so far they pair really well with my vintage marantz 2275 in there.
> 
> 
> On order a Marantz SR7005 for my main system along with a new samsung LED 46" 6300C series.
> 
> 
> Can't wait to receive that new Marantz AVR as I've heard really good things.



Hey forzazzuri85 (no talk of how our beloved Azzuri did in the last World Cup thanks







),


Nice setup! I really like the shelves too. Looks like there's a cat in the background trying to scratch your subwoofer! Get that cat out of there! OR blast the sub to scare it away.










emmsys


----------



## fozazzurri85




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *emmsys* /forum/post/20265085
> 
> 
> Hey forzazzuri85 (no talk of how our beloved Azzuri did in the last World Cup thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ),
> 
> 
> Nice setup! I really like the shelves too. Looks like there's a cat in the background trying to scratch your subwoofer! Get that cat out of there! OR blast the sub to scare it away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emmsys



Last world cup? there was a world up in 2010.. seems to have slipped my memory lol


It's funny you mention that, he often mistakes the 13" focal sub for a bed, its always very entertaining to start hotel california (hell freezes over recording) at full blast and remind him that its actually a giant woofer


----------



## SRTer

Hi everyone, I figured I should share with you all the two systems in my house. I will start with my little pride and joy.










Receiver: Pioneer Elite SC-35

140W x 7 (20Hz - 20kHz, .09% THD @ 8 ohms)

Polk RTi A9 (Fronts), Polk RTi A7 (Rears), Polk CSi A6 (Center), Polk DSW PRO 500 (10 inch, 200 Watt sub)


TV:Samsung 55 inch 120 Hz LN55B640


Let me know what you think about my little setup.


__
https://flic.kr/p/5595811901
​ 
__
https://flic.kr/p/5595811901
​ by acts187kjv , on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/5596398724
​ 
__
https://flic.kr/p/5596398724
​ by acts187kjv , on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/5595814771
​ 
__
https://flic.kr/p/5595814771
​ by acts187kjv , on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/5595812837
​ 
__
https://flic.kr/p/5595812837
​ by acts187kjv , on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/5596396504
​ 
__
https://flic.kr/p/5596396504
​ by acts187kjv , on Flickr


----------



## dchalfont

@SRTer


I'll trade you your receiver for internet kudos in the form of a mildly amusing GIF.


Deal?


But seriously I want your receiver.


----------



## fozazzurri85

@SRTer


nice gun, does that help with the inroom accoustics??


Sweet looking set up? Can you give us some insight as to the meaning of the two wordart pieces sitting on your front speakers? seems interesting


Awesome receiver!


----------



## SRTer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dchalfont* /forum/post/20274714
> 
> 
> @SRTer
> 
> 
> I'll trade you your receiver for internet kudos in the form of a mildly amusing GIF.
> 
> 
> Deal?
> 
> 
> But seriously I want your receiver.



That's not a fair trade, you should just knock over a Best Buy with a geek squad uniform and a fast car.


You should be good then.


I will take the GIF for the great information I just gave you.


----------



## SRTer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fozazzurri85* /forum/post/20275154
> 
> 
> @SRTer
> 
> 
> nice gun, does that help with the inroom accoustics??
> 
> 
> Sweet looking set up? Can you give us some insight as to the meaning of the two wordart pieces sitting on your front speakers? seems interesting
> 
> 
> Awesome receiver!



The gun does helps with inroom acoustics. Helps if some people walking by the house hearing the system gets some late night ideas on how to better their own acoustics by removing some of my equipment.


As far as the Faith and Believe pieces on top of the RTi A9's go, I thought they were nice because I have FAITH in Jesus Christ, the one I BELIEVE on.


Yeah, I know what someone is thinking, Ate up Bible thumper with a gun.










Well, it would be true to a certain degree. I'm one of those Christian types that enjoy fast cars and loud audio to the fullest just like my friends.


Hey, you're only here once. Love, help others, drive fast, blasts your audio, eat good, serve the Lord.










Life is good!









_Forgot one thing, buy Pioneer Elite ICE before you die._


----------



## NuSoardGraphite




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SRTer* /forum/post/20267565
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, I figured I should share with you all the two systems in my house. I will start with my little pride and joy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Receiver: Pioneer Elite SC-35
> 
> 140W x 7 (20Hz - 20kHz, .09% THD @ 8 ohms)
> 
> Polk RTi A9 (Fronts), Polk RTi A7 (Rears), Polk CSi A6 (Center), Polk DSW PRO 500 (10 inch, 200 Watt sub)
> 
> 
> TV:Samsung 55 inch 120 Hz LN55B640
> 
> 
> Let me know what you think about my little setup.
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/5596398724
> ​
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/5596398724
> ​ by acts187kjv , on Flickr




Dude, you need a Harmony remote!


----------



## fozazzurri85




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SRTer* /forum/post/20276081
> 
> 
> The gun does helps with inroom acoustics. Helps if some people walking by the house hearing the system gets some late night ideas on how to better their own acoustics by removing some of my equipment.
> 
> 
> As far as the Faith and Believe pieces on top of the RTi A9's go, I thought they were nice because I have FAITH in Jesus Christ, the one I BELIEVE on.
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know what someone is thinking, Ate up Bible thumper with a gun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it would be true to a certain degree. I'm one of those Christian types that enjoy fast cars and loud audio to the fullest just like my friends.
> 
> 
> Hey, you're only here once. Love, help others, drive fast, blasts your audio, eat good, serve the Lord.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Life is good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Forgot one thing, buy Pioneer Elite ICE before you die._



I like the security plan







who needs insurance??


----------



## SRTer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NuSoardGraphite* /forum/post/20276124
> 
> 
> Dude, you need a Harmony remote!



Yeah, I could use one.


However, I use the Playstation 3 for Bluray and it's remote is RF.


My DirecTV is also RF.


TV and Pionner SC-35 is IR, but I can buy the stuffto tune the AVR into RF remote controlled.


Does Harmony bring all that into harmony?


----------



## SRTer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fozazzurri85* /forum/post/20276129
> 
> 
> I like the security plan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who needs insurance??



Well, I still pay insurance too. Sad, isn't it.


----------



## Timothy91

Not to put anything down, as the speakers for these users are all very nice but I noticed that many are attached to the asthetic look of hardwood floors. However, it's not exactly condusive for quality sound with all the reflections. I have a carpeted room and I used to live in a home with hard floors. The quality difference from speakers is stunning between the two. So, if you are so obsessive with sound that you go the extra mile to do something expensive and/or custom/special, I urge all people reading NOT to go with hard floors in the room.


----------



## Timothy91




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Garman* /forum/post/20244613
> 
> 
> Nice picks and setup. I just have the C2s now, in my main theater. But I went out and bought the new Martin Logan Electromotions and I must say they are sweet as well. Trickle down economics, as they use the same crossover and panel as the Vantage. I will always be a Dynaudio fan, as I love there sound.



Garman. The Dyn's while overpriced sure do look very nice. Attractiveness rating 10.0! I've heard the Martin Logans before several times but never heard the Dyns. Could you please compare how the ML's sound in contrast to the Dyns?


Thanks.


----------



## Garman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Timothy91* /forum/post/20277031
> 
> 
> Garman. The Dyn's while overpriced sure do look very nice. Attractiveness rating 10.0! I've heard the Martin Logans before several times but never heard the Dyns. Could you please compare how the ML's sound in contrast to the Dyns?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



All depends on which ones you buy, they have speakers ranging from $600 a pair all the way up to $85,000.(all sound great to my ears) Now mind you I got most of mine pretty inexpensively as I use to work for a dealer that carried these.


Totally different sound between the two types of speakers! Dynaudio are accurate and very smooth and detailed. The Martin Logans are very open sounding and throw up a huge soundstage. The Martin Logans have shocked me on price verses performance, especially with there Electromotion speakers.


----------



## Timothy91

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Garman* 
All depends on which ones you buy, they have speakers ranging from $600 a pair all the way up to $85,000.(all sound great to my ears) Now mind you I got most of mine pretty inexpensively as I use to work for a dealer that carried these.


Totally different sound between the two types of speakers! Dynaudio are accurate and very smooth and detailed. The Martin Logans are very open sounding and throw up a huge soundstage. The Martin Logans have shocked me on price verses performance, especially with there Electromotion speakers.
The Martin Logans have a huge soundstage because they are dispersing the sound as a dipole speaker. It's more reflection than true direct sound and the soundstage is a bit of an illusion. While not accurate, it certainly sounds like it has depth from the listener to beyond the speaker position.


From what I remember about the Dyn mids, they use polypropylene which would explain the "smooth" character to the sound and it's largely why I chose poly-based drivers in my home theater as well as car audio systems. Although I didn't buy expensive brands, I really think driver material plays a big role in the signature sound a speaker has. Polypropylene is often described as a material that is light, rigid, responsive yet has excellent damping but it's weakness is that it has a unoptimally low breakup frequency of 1,500Hz which makes it expensive to make a crossover network that keeps the breakup inaudible (or as imperceptible as possible). Some manufacturers add additional mass to the poly to increase damping or to reduce it's breakup distortion, but ultimately, in my opinion, it's the best sounding material ever used for drivers due to that "smooth" adjective people label it with.


Dynaudio somehow managed to make a poly-based series of mids which measure incredibly LOW in distortion tests. Dynaudio attempts to "dress up" the way they tell you about the driver material (MSP - Magnesium Silicate Polymer) but that is essentially Polypropylene, lol. I don't know how they managed that little trick as many well known brands (Infinity for one) abandoned poly material and invented their own (CMMD) driver material with a very high breakup frequency making it easy to design a cheap crossover that keeps the breakup distortion inaudible. I frankly don't hear the distortion these design engineers talk about in regards to poly. To me the material just sounds the most natural in the vocal range when playing back recorded sound. Smooth/organic, not tinny or harsh or metallic like so many other materials sound.


----------



## Garman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Timothy91* /forum/post/20282393
> 
> 
> The Martin Logans have a huge soundstage because they are dispersing the sound as a dipole speaker. It's more reflection than true direct sound and the soundstage is a bit of an illusion. While not accurate, it certainly sounds like it has depth from the listener to beyond the speaker position.
> 
> 
> From what I remember about the Dyn mids, they use polypropylene which would explain the "smooth" character to the sound and it's largely why I chose poly-based drivers in my home theater as well as car audio systems. Although I didn't buy expensive brands, I really think driver material plays a big role in the signature sound a speaker has. Polypropylene is often described as a material that is light, rigid, responsive yet has excellent damping but it's weakness is that it has a unoptimally low breakup frequency of 1,500Hz which makes it expensive to make a crossover network that keeps the breakup inaudible (or as imperceptible as possible). Some manufacturers add additional mass to the poly to increase damping or to reduce it's breakup distortion, but ultimately, in my opinion, it's the best sounding material ever used for drivers due to that "smooth" adjective people label it with.
> 
> 
> Dynaudio somehow managed to make a poly-based series of mids which measure incredibly LOW in distortion tests. Dynaudio attempts to "dress up" the way they tell you about the driver material (MSP - Magnesium Silicate Polymer) but that is essentially Polypropylene, lol. I don't know how they managed that little trick as many well known brands (Infinity for one) abandoned poly material and invented their own (CMMD) driver material with a very high breakup frequency making it easy to design a cheap crossover that keeps the breakup distortion inaudible. I frankly don't hear the distortion these design engineers talk about in regards to poly. To me the material just sounds the most natural in the vocal range when playing back recorded sound. Smooth/organic, not tinny or harsh or metallic like so many other materials sound.



Well, as when reviewing speakers it always comes down to what "Your" ears like, and this is one person that likes both of these speakers. Dynaudio been making some very good speakers for years and now they are affordable to many considering there DM line and Excite line are very good for what they cost. To me there drivers sound excellent, hence many other speaker manufactures were using them. You could at one time make your own, but the Chinese trying to make knock offs put a stop to this.


----------



## GOLFERADAM12









I purchased a pair of ElectroMotions and I am not so impressed with them. They seem very bright and lack the warmth of the SL3's that I had some years ago. I have tried to like them over the last two weeks, but just can't.


----------



## Garman

Quote:

Originally Posted by *GOLFERADAM12* 







I purchased a pair of ElectroMotions and I am not so impressed with them. They seem very bright and lack the warmth of the SL3's that I had some years ago. I have tried to like them over the last two weeks, but just can't.
Simple task, return them!







I like there sound but they are a secondary pair of speakers and I was a SL3 owner. I guaranty you will not have a problem selling them, if you can't return them. I have mine hooked up to a tube Amp, not sure what your using, but like I said it's what "your ears like" pretty simple when it comes to speakers, you either like them or hate them.


----------



## GOLFERADAM12

You are 100% correct everybody hears things a little different. I may end up with a pair of Menepans...we shall see. I do have them on eBay as we speak for $300 under retail so I hope they sell.


I am using the same equipment that I used with the last pair of speakers (ML Source) and they sounded just fine; warm & three dimensional. When I replaced the Source with the ElectroMotions I noticed a lack of that ML sound that I have been addicted to.


----------



## armyscout43

I am a used or sometimes new loudspeaker collector including amp collector primarily carvers and lately the newer emotiva.


My largest and baddest is my beloved ACOUSTAT spectra 33 w/spl-1 subwoofer, fyi, it's 68 H x 38 W x 2 D and requires a min of 100 wpc just to drive it at a 4 ohm load, high current amplifier requirement.

My 2nd is an OHM WALSH 300 MK 2 just redone to 3000 by ohm acoustics last november

My 3rd is EMINENT TECHNOLOGY LFT 8A which i will eventually upgrade to the B tweeters planar/push pull more like electorstats without the power supply

My 4th is my MAGNEPAN MG 2.5r ordered a new ribbon tweeter last year 2010

My 5th is my Ohm walsh 4x0 which I will replace the driver with my acquired 200 mk 2 drivers.

My 6th is my SRSLABS klayman signature flat panel drivers that needs a subwoofer to operate.

My 7th is my ohm walsh 2x0 which I use for my rear surrounds for my ohm HT system setup.

My 8th is ohm pro 200 cylinder which I sometimes use for center or rear surrounds though they are good for front ht set ups.


BOOKSHELF:

my 1st is sunfire CRM-2

my 2nd is the more expensive just acquired SLS HTR-8 another ribbon which is known for their professional and cinema applications, at a 2002 price of $2000 per speaker, got it for $365 a pair used, in good condition with shipping. What a deal!

my 3rd is ESS HEIL AMT 10B which i just acquired for $500 total including shipping

my 4th is a smaller SLS HTR 2

my 5th is klipsch rb 51

my 5th is BIC bookshelf tippany,forgot the model from the 70's which I am modifying with parts express and madisound crossovers and ribbon drivers. It uses a waveguide to create a 360 degree pattern.


I'm not going to include my surround speakers or subs since I have so many.


----------



## NuSoardGraphite




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SRTer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I could use one.
> 
> 
> However, I use the Playstation 3 for Bluray and it's remote is RF.
> 
> 
> My DirecTV is also RF.
> 
> 
> TV and Pionner SC-35 is IR, but I can buy the stuffto tune the AVR into RF remote controlled.
> 
> 
> Does Harmony bring all that into harmony?



Your ps3 remote should be bluetooth. There are upper grade harmony remotes that do RF. Harmony also makes a IR to bluetooth converter for controlling a ps3 via harmony remote. I didn't bother with the converter (just use my ps3 dual shock3) but I replaced every other remote in my setup with a harmony wich brings my total from 4 to 2. Many HT enthusiasts say that a true universal remote (such as the harmony line from logitech) is the most useful piece of equipment in their entire setup, and I would happen to agree with that asessment.


----------



## Garman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GOLFERADAM12* /forum/post/20290984
> 
> 
> You are 100% correct everybody hears things a little different. I may end up with a pair of Menepans...we shall see. I do have them on eBay as we speak for $300 under retail so I hope they sell.
> 
> 
> I am using the same equipment that I used with the last pair of speakers (ML Source) and they sounded just fine; warm & three dimensional. When I replaced the Source with the ElectroMotions I noticed a lack of that ML sound that I have been addicted to.



Well I saw you added more to your comment, I found just the opposite as the panel used in the Vantage and the Electromotions and the Crossover are the same with the panel being smaller of course with the EMs. The Source for me lacked detail and bass, but then again it takes over 100+ hours to break a speaker in, room equipment factor in, etc... Must have been the fastest sale for your Electromotions as there is none on ebay right.










Frankly if you want warm and detailed the Dynaudio sound much better to me.


----------



## jmit115

Just purchased this week









4 Focal 826w 30th anniversary

1 Focal Profile cc908

denon 3311ci

REL R 328 series sub

very happy with the speakers, they sound great!


----------



## Timothy91

Come on people, pictures please! Tsk, tsk.


----------



## its phillip

Haven't replaced my sub yet, unfortunately.


Energy RC-LCR, RC-50 & CB-5 for the movies/consoles

Energy RC-10 & Orb Audio Super Eight for the computer/music


----------



## Garman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Timothy91* /forum/post/20304510
> 
> 
> Come on people, pictures please! Tsk, tsk.




OK, here are some speakers I had over the Years. The Carver Amazing Speakers I upgraded the woofers and panel on them and when I got done they sounded wonderful as the new panel was a drastic improvement. But it still took a beast of a Amp to drive them. Martin Logan SL3s, Dynaudio Contour 2.8s, B&W P6, horrible speaker,







. Meridian Digital Heaven...etc. and Merit Audio.


----------



## GOLFERADAM12




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Garman* /forum/post/20302484
> 
> 
> Well I saw you added more to your comment, I found just the opposite as the panel used in the Vantage and the Electromotions and the Crossover are the same with the panel being smaller of course with the EMs. The Source for me lacked detail and bass, but then again it takes over 100+ hours to break a speaker in, room equipment factor in, etc... Must have been the fastest sale for your Electromotions as there is none on ebay right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frankly if you want warm and detailed the Dynaudio sound much better to me.



I took them off of ebay beucase I was getting low offers. If you know of somebody that wants a like new pair of EM please let me know. I would sell them for $1,700.00. plus shipping, unless they live local to me and can pick them up.


I have noticed that they do sound better at lower volume, but when I listen at mid-level volume is when I notice them getting bright and gritty. I have Marantz equipment that tends to be more laid back so maybe for whatever reason there is just a bad synergy between my equipment and the EM’s.

Thank you,

Adam


----------



## Garman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GOLFERADAM12* /forum/post/20309175
> 
> 
> I took them off of ebay beucase I was getting low offers. If you know of somebody that wants a like new pair of EM please let me know. I would sell them for $1,700.00. plus shipping, unless they live local to me and can pick them up.
> 
> 
> I have noticed that they do sound better at lower volume, but when I listen at mid-level volume is when I notice them getting bright and gritty. I have Marantz equipment that tends to be more laid back so maybe for whatever reason there is just a bad synergy between my equipment and the EM’s.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Adam



Adam,


As you can see I have owned many, many speakers over the years and no matter what I try I always go back to Dynaudio. I do however like the large soundstage the MLs put up, but I am using Musical Fidelity equipment with them with a very good Dac and Int. Amp so equipment match up is a must, but it all depends on what your listening to. I do have Marantz gear as well, but I haven't tried my MLs on my 7005 receiver yet. I worked at a high end store many years ago and my 3 favorite speakers are in this order:


Dynaudio

Joseph Audio

Martin Logan


There are plenty more that I like, but these stand out for me in different ways.


----------



## GOLFERADAM12

Thank you so much for you advice and input. I am still playing around with the EM's and I might try using a different receiver, I too am using the Marantz SR7005. I wish that I still had my B&K gear I think that would have been a better match?


----------



## Garman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GOLFERADAM12* /forum/post/20313393
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for you advice and input. I am still playing around with the EM's and I might try using a different receiver, I too am using the Marantz SR7005. I wish that I still had my B&K gear I think that would have been a better match?



I added a older Marantz Amp to my receiver and it made a huge difference. The Receiver is very good for what it does but the Amp section isn't like Marantz of old, meaning warmer sounding.


----------



## GOLFERADAM12

How do i add an image to my post?


----------



## Garman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GOLFERADAM12* /forum/post/20313633
> 
> 
> How do i add an image to my post?



Go down to where it says "Manage" my post when you click on that it should bring up a pop up box and it allows you to add pictures in different ways.


----------



## GOLFERADAM12

This is quick image of my EM, I will try and ad more.


----------



## GOLFERADAM12

Here is a full shot of the pair of EM's in my theater room along with a Supercube 1 sub.


----------



## Garman

Quote:

Originally Posted by *GOLFERADAM12* 
Here is a full shot of the pair of EM's in my theater room along with a Supercube 1 sub.
Pretty sweet setup, I need to redo and paint my HT room, it was painted years ago by my wife and the colors for a HT it is horrible. My EMs sound pretty darn good in combo with my Musical Fidelity M6i Int Amp, and I am using there matching Dac so I am sure this helps it not sounding bright. Again I am using the 7005 with the older Marantz MM-9000 Amp, rated at 170 x 5,(manual) as I thought the Receiver was great on movies but bright on critical listening, but most of that is done with my MF gear.


----------



## GOLFERADAM12

Thanks! I am going to play around with different receivers, I am still within my 30 return policy at Vanns. I may try the Onkyo 3008 or go with a cheaper 708 with an addition of a two channel amp for the EM's...maybe a B&K or Adcom?


Good Day!


----------



## Garman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GOLFERADAM12* /forum/post/20316309
> 
> 
> Thanks! I am going to play around with different receivers, I am still within my 30 return policy at Vanns. I may try the Onkyo 3008 or go with a cheaper 708 with an addition of a two channel amp for the EM's...maybe a B&K or Adcom?
> 
> 
> Good Day!



I would go B&K over Adcom, you can find really good equipment on Audiogon. Like Musical Fidelity gear, and some good Int. Amps or Amp/Preamplifier setups. A good tube Preamplifier and Amp combo will make the MLs sing.


----------



## tigerstripe

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Timothy91* 
...Dynaudio attempts to "dress up" the way they tell you about the driver material (MSP - Magnesium Silicate Polymer) but that is essentially Polypropylene, lol...
Well I think tweeters and drivers using exotic materials do not necessarily guarantee good sound. Yes fabric dome tweeters and polyproylene drivers are nothing but ordinary, but they sound extraordinary. The best sounding speakers I have came across all use driver and tweeter materials that are not worth mentioning, but their sound is so memorable.


Many Chinese speakers tend to use exotic materials for the tweeters and drivers, yet they can hardly compare to the sound quality of the Dynaudio.


----------



## Zetherin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tigerstripe* /forum/post/20324544
> 
> 
> Well I think tweeters and drivers using exotic materials do not necessarily guarantee good sound. Yes fabric dome tweeters and polyproylene drivers are nothing but ordinary, but they sound extraordinary. The best sounding speakers I have came across all use driver and tweeter materials that are not worth mentioning, but their sound is so memorable.
> 
> 
> Many Chinese speakers tend to use exotic materials for the tweeters and drivers, yet they can hardly compare to the sound quality of the Dynaudio.



And so can we conclude that the craftsmanship is what matters, regardless of materials?


----------



## tigerstripe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zetherin* /forum/post/20330693
> 
> 
> And so can we conclude that the craftsmanship is what matters, regardless of materials?



Hello, company background, craftsmanship, technologies (backed by years of research) and materials do matter. But for materials, using expensive or exotic materials doesn't necessarily guarantee better sound quality. For example, gold is more expensive than copper and oxidizes more slowly than copper, but that doesn't make gold better than copper as speaker wires or power cords because gold has higher resistance. Gold is great for terminals and binding posts as they don't oxidize. So the wise application of the most suitable material to serve a particular purpose is what matters.


----------



## Repsol

I just picked up 3 Def. Tech LCR 2002s


Bi-amped the front L/R channels with an Onkyo 608. Currently waiting for my center channel stand to arrive.


----------



## GOLFERADAM12

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Repsol* 
I just picked up 3 Def. Tech LCR 2002s


Bi-amped the front L/R channels with an Onkyo 608. Currently waiting for my center channel stand to arrive.
This looks like a very nice setup!


----------



## GOLFERADAM12

Quote:

Originally Posted by *GOLFERADAM12* 
Thanks! I am going to play around with different receivers, I am still within my 30 return policy at Vanns. I may try the Onkyo 3008 or go with a cheaper 708 with an addition of a two channel amp for the EM's...maybe a B&K or Adcom?


Good Day!
Funny thing, I returned the Marantz sr7005 and was in fry's looking around the other day and found a denon avr991 for cheap, >$700, and figured why not give it a shot, I have my 30 day return. This unit is nearly the same unit as the 7005 bar some bells and whistles. Although not perfect, the base is much better and the highs are a bit smoother...crazy.


----------



## TexasCruz

Left and right Towers: Def Tech 7004

Center Channel: Def Tech CLR 2500

Subwoofer: None yet... thinking about either dual Supercube 1's or dual Klipsch Ref or single Epic Empire... not sure yet.

Surrounds: None yet... Prob gonna go with Klipsch Bipolars or Def Tech bookshelfs.

Receiver: Pioneer Elite SC-35

Other Components: PS3, XBOX 360

Power Ctr: Panamax 5300


TV... Sony KDL-46V2500... yea i know, time to update the TV. thinking about the new Panasonics or a JVC projector... we'll c.


----------



## HTSteve

Simple and old setup but sounds sweet, music or movies...


Front: B&W CDM 2SE (bi-amp through Pioneer Elite)

Rear: B&W CDM 2SE

Center: B&W CDM CNT

Sub: Def Tech 15TL

Power: Monster HTS2500

AVR: Pioneer Elite VSX91

TV: 92" Stewart Grey Hawk, Infocus 7210 (looking to upgrade)

Other: VP50 video processor, Denon 2900 SDI mod, Panasonic BR, Xbox360


----------



## Lacedaemon

Speakers:

Cerwin Vega CLS-215 (on the way out, apartment is too small, neighbors are too whiny







)


Ascend Acoustics Sierra-1 (non-NrT): Tried A/Bing them against the Cerwins. Except for organ music, they are truly superior.










All run by a Denon AVR-1908 with a PS3 as my primary source.


----------



## focal whore

Sonos S5 in the bathroom

Polk LSi setup in home theater

Focal 836 in stereo


----------



## RaceTripper

Living room (home theater, with Arcam AVR300)

Dynaudio Audience 72 (front)

Dynaudio Audience 122C (center)

Dynaudio Audience 52SE (side)

Dynaudio Audience 62 (rear)

Dynaudio SUB500


Music Room:

(with Rega P3-24/TTPSU, Dynavector 20x2/P75, Naim UnitiQute)

Linn SARA Isobarik w/stands


I've recently moved the Audience 52SE speakers from the home theater into the music room (they are basically Contours in Audience cabinets) and am now auditioning a REL R218 sub and the Dynaudio Stand4 stands. I will probably get rid of the SARAs and make the 52SE/Stand4/REL my music setup. The UnitiQute struggles somewhat with either the Linn or Dynaudio speakers (both are 4 ohm with 85/86db sensitivity), so I plan to add a Naim NAP200 amp within a few months.


I will probably just settle for a 5.1 setup for the home theater (prefer vinyl to movies) until I get around to replacing the 52SEs I robbed from it.


----------



## folgersnyourcup

Television: Mitsubishi 73837

Receiver: Yamaha RX-A3000

Fronts: Axiom M60

Center: Axiom VP150

Surround: B&W DS3B

Surround Back: Axiom QS8

Subwoofer: HSU Research VTF-1

Panamax M5300-PM


Newest additions were the receiver (Replaced Sony STR-DA4ES purchased in 2003, made a HUGE difference), the B&W DS3B speakers (to complete a 7.1 setup), and the Panamax power center.


I love my setup.


----------



## miad911

It was pretty over my budget but really satisfy with it.

OB1i is kind of high-end line of PMC and matching well with Myryad amp.


----------



## miad911

My sister wanted to go with Triangle MAGELLAN CONCERTO and ADVANCE ACOUSTIC MAT-605. It was pretty impressive set-up but marvel wall create unwanted acoustic effect. Triangle produce truly warm and natural sound.


----------



## Supra_98

Yamaha-NSAP1405 5.1 at the moment


----------



## Big Whitey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miad911* /forum/post/20416019
> 
> 
> It was pretty over my budget but really satisfy with it.
> 
> OB1i is kind of high-end line of PMC and matching well with Myryad amp.



Nice freakin place man!!!... good lookin speakers too


----------



## advanced101101

TV- Panny 58" Plasma

Sonus Faber Toy Towers

Velodyne DPS 12

W4S DAC2- Coming in a couple days

Rotel 1552 amp

Denon Blu-Ray

Rotel Power Conditioner


----------



## JAMES MCHUGHES

TV- Samsung 56'' DLP

Receiver- Onkyo TX-NR1007

Emotive XPA5- amp

Samson sx1200- amp for subs

Panamax 5100- conditioner

Sony- bluray bd550

Toshiba hd player
*All Definitive Technology*

BP3000TL'S - Mains

CLR3000 - center

BP30'S - surrounds

BP10'S - rear surrounds

SVS PB12-NSD -subwoofer- back of room

SVS 16-46 cylinder subs- one on each side of mains


----------



## maruzen

just Samson Media One 4a monitors for me at the moment


----------



## RaceTripper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JAMES MCHUGHES* /forum/post/20423928
> 
> 
> TV- Samsung 56'' DLP
> 
> Receiver- Onkyo TX-NR1007
> 
> Emotive XPA5- amp
> 
> Samson sx1200- amp for subs
> 
> Panamax 5100- conditioner
> 
> Sony- bluray bd550
> 
> Toshiba hd player
> *All Definitive Technology*
> 
> BP3000TL'S - Mains
> 
> CLR3000 - center
> 
> BP30'S - surrounds
> 
> BP10'S - rear surrounds
> 
> SVS PB12-NSD -subwoofer- back of room
> 
> SVS 16-46 cylinder subs- one on each side of mains



Looks like a Salamander cabinet. I just assembled a Twin 20 Cherry/Black last night for my 2-channel system.


----------



## inductionlight

I have a pair of Bose 3000XL speakers, and they've served me well.


----------



## RaceTripper

Just ordered a pair of Dynaudio Contour S1.4 in maple with black Stand4. This is to replace my Linn Saras which -- after 25 years of ownership -- will get sold.


New speakers should be here Tuesday. Woohoo!


----------



## Elfather

Denon AVR 3311

Def tech Front L&R In-wall RLSII

Def tech CS-8060HD center

Def tech RSSIII in-ceiling Surrounds

SVS PB13 Ultra Sub


----------



## Quanny

denon 3311ci


PSB imagine t/c/s


----------



## Quanny

and a rythmik fv15


----------



## thebuckaman

58" Panny Plasma

Sony BDP-S580

Sony PS3 slim 320 gb

DirectV HR20 HD DVR

Tascam CD-200iB Balanced out CD player with ipod dock

Onkyo TX-SR805S as preamp (powers surrounds speakers)

rdl 6-channel unbalanced to balanced converter

2010 JTR Single 8 for LCR

Community Loudspeakers Cloud 6 in ceiling as surrounds

Passive MFW-15 (bypassed blown amp) for sub (soon to be a JTR captivator)

2-Face Audio F500ts to power lcr

QSC pl380 to power sub

Velodyne SMS-1

Logitech Harmony 880 w PS3 adapter

Middle Atlantic racks

Furman SPR-20i

Furman Elite 20 PFi

Furman P-1800 PF

Furman P-1800 AR

BiAmp MXA300 300 watt 70V amp for distributed speakers throughout house

Community Cloud 4 speakers throughout house


I have been so happy with the sound of the JTR single 8speakers. They have been the most impressive part of my system experience. I have owned a ton of speakers and the JTR really do their job well. I'm also loving the Face Audio amps so far.


----------



## dchalfont

Come on peoples. more pictures.


----------



## bryangreen

65" Mitsubishi 738 series DLP

LG BX580 Network 3D Blu-Ray player

Onkyo TX-NR808 Receiver

B&W CM5's

B&W CMCENTER

Deftech ProMonitor 1000's

SVS PC-12-Plus DSP

PS3 Fat Boy!

Monster Vision MAX3D RF glasses


----------



## Darthmouth

3A signatures，VCC-5 Center，VSM-1s surrounds (pair)，Contrabass.


----------



## dave1701

Hi


I have some Klipsch Promedia 2.1 Speakers that I bought on ebay. (They work fine)


----------



## wtxgringo

finally was able to complete my ht pkg today by ordering the dipole surround speakers for my mordaunt-short setup. have the carnival 2 bookshelf fronts, 5 center & now the 3s for surround. also have the bic f12 sub which is great. been using some old proaudio 36" speakers for surround til i could spring for the m-s, works but wanted to complete the package. speakers sound awesome. i crank my onkyo +14 & just rock out hehe. haven't felt this good about my vinyl since the mid 80s lol!!


----------



## stewey1200

rf-83,rc-64,polk monitor 40,two outlaw lfm-ex,denon 2808ci,emotiva xpa-2,xpa-3,pana. 58" plasma.


----------



## Bghead8che

Fronts: Definitive Technology BP-8080ST $3,000.00

Rears: Definitive Technology BP-8080ST $3,000.00

Center: Definitive Technology BP-8080HD $999.00


-Brian


----------



## JAMES MCHUGHES




RaceTripper said:


> Looks like a Salamander cabinet. I just assembled a Twin 20 Cherry/Black last night for my 2-channel system.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Yes its a Salamander cabinet very nicely well built. Bought from Magnolia Hi-Fi


----------



## dchalfont

My complete stereo, when I first posted I had just bought a new 5.1 speaker pack, now I have the extra surrounds, second sub and new amp as well as custom built speaker stands.


Please excuse me for being content with my stereo that didn't cost $10k/s


Besides a likely receiver upgrade in a few years. I'm good for a long time.



















I have my PC hooked up to said setup although the tower is out of sight. There are more 7.x PC games than I realised...


----------



## sisuspeed

^^^^


I bet Trent sounds pretty good on that system. I've got 2 Energy CF-70's, but I still need to pick up a receiver and sub. Then I can rock some NIN


----------



## dchalfont




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sisuspeed* /forum/post/20480425
> 
> 
> ^^^^
> 
> 
> I bet Trent sounds pretty good on that system. I've got 2 Energy CF-70's, but I still need to pick up a receiver and sub. Then I can rock some NIN



It really does sound amazing. I was dubious as to the 'boost' in quality going from my 'Beside you in time' DVD to Blu-Ray given how good the DVD audio was compared to most other music DVD's, but there was still a massive boost.


It's a shame you can't get pure DTS-MA audio blu-rays or something, 2 channel 16bit music cd's are a bit sad nowadays...


----------



## pks330

I have the following:

32" dynex Lcd hdtv 1080i

120gig ps3 slim

250gig 360 slim

****_All ran through Hdmi on the Sony receiver_****

*2x* Infinity Rs2 bookshelfs
*2x* Infinity SS2003 w/ upgraded Mtx Eliminators
*2x* Klh 9123 cabinets w/ upgraded Audiobahn Aw1251t drivers
*2x* Advent towers w/ upgraded Piazo horns, and JL 8w3 drivers

****_they are all sitting on top of black wooden speaker stands_****

*1x* Sony str-dg820 Receiver
*1x* Sae a105 amp
*2x* Bsr dr-sw15x2 unpowered subs (they run off the Sae)
*1x* Optimus 400watt 4 ohm stable powered sub w/ upgraded JL 12w3 sub


And probabily about 600ft of speaker wire running every which way. (poses a health risk for my speakers If I was to trip) How can I add a video on here? I want to post one up.


----------



## you2slo

Living Room:


2 RBH MC-616 (left and right)

1 RBH MC-414 (center)

2 RBH MC-615 (surrounds)

1 Velodyne DEQ-12r


Bedroom:

2 PSB Alpha b (paid $8 for!)


Bathroom:

1 RBH A-615D


Basement:

I had a Yamaha tower setup I bought while in college but just sold it all.

2 Pioneer bookshelves (free) soon to be replaced by a Klipsch RF-82 surround system!!!!!


----------



## Macstatic

Home Theater setup:

Pioneer VSX-920K

Energy CF-30 Front L/R

Energy Take Classic rears, heights and center (until I get my CC-10)

ESW-8HG (Take Classic) sub


Comp uses Bose Companion 2


----------



## Nicolas.qc.ca

Hey there!!


so new here... had an old Sherwood RV-4050R which I only used in stereo with the infinity speakers. I liked it a lot...but now... WOW! I actually haven't got the sub yet... going tomorrow... any thoughts if I should go with another? on special at FS and I have neighbors so don't want to go overboard...


rec: Denon AVR-791

front: 2 X polk RTI-A7

center 1 x CSI A4

back: 2 x Infinity sterling ss2004 mkII

sub: energy ESW-C8

TV: 46" samsung lcd 120hz


----------



## pks330




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nicolas.qc.ca* /forum/post/20506008
> 
> 
> Hey there!!
> 
> 
> so new here... had an old Sherwood RV-4050R which I only used in stereo with the infinity speakers. I liked it a lot...but now... WOW! I actually haven't got the sub yet... going tomorrow... any thoughts if I should go with another? on special at FS and I have neighbors so don't want to go overboard...
> 
> 
> rec: Denon AVR-791
> 
> front: 2 X polk RTI-A7
> 
> center 1 x CSI A4
> 
> back: 2 x Infinity sterling ss2004 mkII
> 
> sub: energy ESW-C8
> 
> TV: 46" samsung lcd 120hz



Infinitys are AWESOME!! They pack so much sound in such little cabinets. And as for the sub, I have no clue. But good luck!


----------



## Nicolas.qc.ca




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pks330* /forum/post/20506805
> 
> 
> Infinitys are AWESOME!! They pack so much sound in such little cabinets. And as for the sub, I have no clue. But good luck!



Indeed!!


installed the sub yesterday... to think I thought I didn't need it lol... amazing stuff... and I haven't even run odyssey yet...


----------



## pks330

Pictures of my stereo finally! I only took pics of one half, The other side is exactly the same.










This is my Klh cabinet with the Audiobahn, and above to the right is my sae Amp, below the Klh is the Bsr 15" end table sub. I have 2 of everything (except Sae)









This is my Rs2 (infinity Far left), my Ss2003 with Mtx upgrade (middle), and my advent with Jl upgrade (far right) all on top of stands, Exact replica on the right side of the room.


----------



## stevennorton45

Hi,


New memberr here



Have Velodyne VX-10 (sub)

KL-6504-THX front and rear (in walls)


----------



## dbowman66

Hi, not-so-new member,but this is my first post.


Bit of a hodge podge on the speakers







:


FRONT L/R : Klipsch Synergy F1

CENTER : Klipsch Synergy C1


SURROUND L/R : Yamaha NS-A325


SURROUND BACK L/R : Monsoon PM Series (from PC system)


SUBWOOFER : Yamaha YST-SW150


Dave


----------



## TexAg70

I have been away from this board for a couple of years and am looking to upgrade audio, but how does Hsu currently rate with the AVS crowd?


----------



## SAVholic

Quote:

Originally Posted by *dchalfont* 
My complete stereo, when I first posted I had just bought a new 5.1 speaker pack, now I have the extra surrounds, second sub and new amp as well as custom built speaker stands.


Please excuse me for being content with my stereo that didn't cost $10k/s


Besides a likely receiver upgrade in a few years. I'm good for a long time.


I have my PC hooked up to said setup although the tower is out of sight. There are more 7.x PC games than I realised...
I have that exact same speaker setup except that I have only one sub(YST-SW315) . (IMO) It's hard finding something of similar quality at even close the price of the NS-series. What AVR are you using? I'm using a RX-V1800 and I'm loving the soundstage these puppy's deliver


----------



## Timothy91




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dabrick7* /forum/post/19647381
> 
> 
> Just picked up the 340SEs and F15 from Ascend. I'm thinking about adding another F15 in the near future.



For this large room, I honestly think pro-audio + acoustic treatments (to prevent reflections) would give a MUCH better result, closer to what you would hear with those speakers in a smaller room. I'm not saying your speakers are in any way bad, and they may even sound decent in this room, but this room to sound really, really good, you'll need more SPL output capability and room treatments.


----------



## Anubisrocks

Kenwood JL-690s, Polk CS-1, HSU VTF1, KLH cheapos.

I also have a pair of Polk Monitor 7s for vintage system #1 and Pioneer HPM-100s (200 watt version) for vintage system #2









*Edit: No longer have the Paradigms.


----------



## Krokov

I haven't seen any ATC speakers in this thread. I use three of them across the front:-











They are fully active with three amps in each speaker. ATC make everything themselves apart from the tweeter.

I use a pair of Genelecs for the rears.


----------



## FOH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Krokov* /forum/post/20554826
> 
> 
> I haven't seen any ATC speakers in this thread. I use three of them across the front:-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are fully active with three amps in each speaker. ATC make everything themselves apart from the tweeter.
> 
> I use a pair of Genelecs for the rears.



ATC=superb










There are several mfrs with 3" dome mids, well this one is the real deal.



Thanks for the pic


----------



## elite-home

Upgrading to the Paradigm Reference set:


2 S8 Fronts

1 C5 Center

2 ADP3 Surround (still waiting delivery)

2 ADP3 Rears (still waiting delivery)

1 Sub 25- (biting the bit for another)


Hooked up right now to the Pioneer SC-09, great system and very well worth the time and wait. Lol


----------



## Timothy91




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Krokov* /forum/post/20554826
> 
> 
> I haven't seen any ATC speakers in this thread. I use three of them across the front:-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are fully active with three amps in each speaker. ATC make everything themselves apart from the tweeter.
> 
> I use a pair of Genelecs for the rears.



Bravo! Fully active speakers with a large-treated dome midrange. That must sound VERY smooth!


----------



## craig john

I recently upgraded my system from Atlantic Technology 8200e's to Triad Platinums.










(Those are Seaton Submersives HP's between the Triads. There is a 3rd Submersive in the back.)











To put it mildly, the Triads ROCK!










Craig


----------



## zieglj01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *craig john* /forum/post/20564140
> 
> 
> I recently upgraded my system from Atlantic Technology 8200e's to Triad Platinums.
> 
> To put it mildly, the Triads ROCK!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Craig



That really looks good - Enjoy!


----------



## Macstatic

Yeah, that setup looks great!


----------



## jaball77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *craig john* /forum/post/20564140
> 
> 
> I recently upgraded my system from Atlantic Technology 8200e's to Triad Platinums.



Can you please PM me your address? And the dates of any out-of-town trips you may have scheduled?


What? No reason...just curious...


----------



## otk

Quote:

Originally Posted by *craig john* 
I recently upgraded my system from Atlantic Technology 8200e's to Triad Platinums.










(Those are Seaton Submersives HP's between the Triads. There is a 3rd Submersive in the back.)











To put it mildly, the Triads ROCK!










Craig
ok now i hate you










i gotta ask, why didn't you go with 3 identical LCR's ?


----------



## craig john




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *otk* /forum/post/20566099
> 
> 
> ok now i hate you



Funny, Paul Scarpelli said the same thing!








http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...0#post20539960 



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *otk* /forum/post/20566099
> 
> 
> i gotta ask, why didn't you go with 3 identical LCR's ?



I bought the system used and it came with a CC. If I'd have had the choice, I would have gotten a 3rd LCR, but beggars can't be choosers.










I did speak to Paul Scarpelli about the CC, and he assured me that the crossover to the midrange drivers is low enough that lobing is not a big issue. l gotta say, I don't have any issues with the horizontal CC now that it's on the stand.


I had a friend and forum member, DMark1 make the stands for me. I "helped" (read: "Shop Lackey and Gopher"), but he was the designer and builder. He does incredible work. He also builds drum kits in his spare time: http://www.markleycustomdrums.com/index.htm 


The stands were designed to get the tweeters all at the same height, and you can see from the pic's that it was indeed successful.











I also added Triad Silver Monitors for the surrounds. I got 2 pairs and placed one in the Wides positions and one in the Side Surrounds position. Here's one of the Wides:











The are not at the "recommended" 60 degrees, but they are in the only place they *can* be in in my room.







I posted some listening impressions in the Triad owners thread:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...1#post20540371 


Craig


----------



## craig john




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jaball77* /forum/post/20565545
> 
> 
> Can you please PM me your address? And the dates of any out-of-town trips you may have scheduled?
> 
> 
> What? No reason...just curious...



I live at:

666 Arctic Circle Drive

The North Pole


I'll be away the evening of December 24th.


----------



## otk

LOL










well enjoy them, i'm sure you will


----------



## caper_1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *craig john* /forum/post/20568795
> 
> 
> i live at:
> 
> 666 arctic circle drive
> 
> the north pole
> 
> 
> i'll be away the evening of december 24th.
> 
> 
> :d:d:d



lololol !!


----------



## Timothy91




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *craig john* /forum/post/20568779
> 
> 
> Funny, Paul Scarpelli said the same thing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...0#post20539960
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the system used and it came with a CC. If I'd have had the choice, I would have gotten a 3rd LCR, but beggars can't be choosers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did speak to Paul Scarpelli about the CC, and he assured me that the crossover to the midrange drivers is low enough that lobing is not a big issue. l gotta say, I don't have any issues with the horizontal CC now that it's on the stand.
> 
> 
> I had a friend and forum member, DMark1 make the stands for me. I "helped" (read: "Shop Lackey and Gopher"), but he was the designer and builder. He does incredible work. He also builds drum kits in his spare time: http://www.markleycustomdrums.com/index.htm
> 
> 
> The stands were designed to get the tweeters all at the same height, and you can see from the pic's that it was indeed successful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also added Triad Silver Monitors for the surrounds. I got 2 pairs and placed one in the Wides positions and one in the Side Surrounds position. Here's one of the Wides:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The are not at the "recommended" 60 degrees, but they are in the only place they *can* be in in my room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted some listening impressions in the Triad owners thread:
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...1#post20540371
> 
> 
> Craig



Oh boy. You have a speaker with (unarguably) top-3 (in the world) midrange driver (scanspeak with slit-cone). If you are going to have a world class speaker like THAT in your home, you better FIND a way to position that surround speaker to the side of your listening position. Hire a contractor if you have to and get a ceiling pole-mount installed to hold that surround. That kind of install position is embarrassing and I want it fixed now.


----------



## craig john




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Timothy91* /forum/post/20573713
> 
> 
> Oh boy. You have a speaker with (unarguably) top-3 (in the world) midrange driver (scanspeak with slit-cone). If you are going to have a world class speaker like THAT in your home, you better FIND a way to position that surround speaker to the side of your listening position. Hire a contractor if you have to and get a ceiling pole-mount installed to hold that surround. That kind of install position is embarrassing and I want it fixed now.



Ummm... the one pictured is the "Wide" surround. There is another pair at 90 degrees to the listening position for "surround" duty. I'm using Audyssey DSX for the Wide channels. I stated all this in my previous posts.


The Wides are not at the recommended 60 degrees, but it doesn't seem to be a problem. If I put them at the recommended 60 degrees, they would be right in the middle of the walkway on that side. So instead, they're mounted at about 50 degrees on that wall.


I used these mounts:









http://www.pinpointmounts.com/am40.html 


They're rated to 50# and the speakers weigh about 30#.


Craig


----------



## Timothy91




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *craig john* /forum/post/20573863
> 
> 
> Ummm... the one pictured is the "Wide" surround. There is another pair at 90 degrees to the listening position for "surround" duty. I'm using Audyssey DSX for the Wide channels. I stated all this in my previous posts.
> 
> 
> The Wides are not at the recommended 60 degrees, but it doesn't seem to be a problem. If I put them at the recommended 60 degrees, they would be right in the middle of the walkway on that side. So instead, they're mounted at about 50 degrees on that wall.
> 
> 
> I used these mounts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.pinpointmounts.com/am40.html
> 
> 
> They're rated to 50# and the speakers weigh about 30#.
> 
> 
> Craig



Okay, Sorry, didn't read every post about this setup.







That's a great system. 60-degree surrounds though? Seems a bit overkill but then again, this is a system to go 'all-out' for.


----------



## craig john




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Timothy91* /forum/post/20574469
> 
> 
> Okay, Sorry, didn't read every post about this setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a great system. 60-degree surrounds though? Seems a bit overkill but then again, this is a system to go 'all-out' for.



You don't know about Audyssey DSX? It allows up to 11 channels. I'm "only" using 9.









http://www.audyssey.com/technology/dsx.html


----------



## Balbolito

*Projector & Screen*

Panasonic PT-AE3000 1080p

113'' 16:9 SI Black Diamond 1.4
*Speakers 11.2*

9x Atlantic Technology THX 4400LR

2x Atlantic Technology THX 4400SR

2x Atlantic Technology THX 642e
*AV Receiver & Amps*

Denon 4810

Emotiva XPA-3

2x Emotiva XPA-5
*Cables*

Chord Company Carnival Silverscreen Speaker Cables

Wireworld Ultraviolet HDMI Cables

Wireworld Luna Subwoofer Cables

Wireworld Aurora Power Chords

Wireworld Starlight USB Cable
*Others*

Boxee Box

1TB WD HD & 250GB WD HD

PS3 Slim

Humax 1020 HD Satellite Receiver


----------



## otk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Balbolito* /forum/post/20575879
> 
> *Projector & Screen*
> 
> Panasonic PT-AE3000 1080p
> 
> 113'' 16:9 SI Black Diamond 1.4
> *Speakers 11.2*
> 
> 9x Atlantic Technology THX 4400LR
> 
> 2x Atlantic Technology THX 4400SR
> 
> 2x Atlantic Technology THX 642e
> *AV Receiver & Amps*
> 
> Denon 4810
> 
> Emotiva XPA-3
> 
> 2x Emotiva XPA-5
> *Cables*
> 
> Chord Company Carnival Silverscreen Speaker Cables
> 
> Wireworld Ultraviolet HDMI Cables
> 
> Wireworld Luna Subwoofer Cables
> 
> Wireworld Aurora Power Chords
> 
> Wireworld Starlight USB Cable
> *Others*
> 
> Boxee Box
> 
> 1TB WD HD & 250GB WD HD
> 
> PS3 Slim
> 
> Humax 1020 HD Satellite Receiver



very nice set-up










you have THX certified speakers and subwoofers


have you ever thought about getting a THX certified receiver to take full advantage of them ?


a THX certified receiver will have the exact crossover slopes to perfectly match your THX certified speakers to your THX certified sub resulting in a seamless blend between subs and satellites. a huge advantage that other sub/sat systems suffer from not having


----------



## RaceTripper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *otk* /forum/post/20576275
> 
> 
> very nice set-up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you have THX certified speakers and subwoofers
> 
> 
> have you ever thought about getting a THX certified receiver to take full advantage of them ?
> 
> 
> a THX certified receiver will have the exact crossover slopes to perfectly match your THX certified speakers to your THX certified sub resulting in a seamless blend between subs and satellites. a huge advantage that other sub/sat systems suffer from not having



Really, how how of THX certification is total marketing B.S. and how much of it is for real? I've seen a wide range of stuff with so-called THX certification and recall thinking some of it was just junk. Seems to me a lot of it is just a way for THX to make money and for certification holders to market products. There is certainly tons of gear out there that is great stuff and not THX certified. I don't have a single piece of equipment with the certification and it has great performance.


Personally, it seems like a bunch of hooey to me.


----------



## its phillip

latest addition is the subwoofer:










Energy RC-LCR, RC-50, CB-5, & Outlaw Audio LFM-1 EX for the movies/consoles

Energy RC-10 & Orb Audio Super Eight for the computer/music


----------



## Macstatic

^ flippin' sweet setup. I wish I could get my hands on a pair of RCs. I mean, I'm happy with my CF-70s and 30s, but RCs would be sweet. I'm digging the computer setup too. What material do you use between your speakers and your desk to reduce vibration?


----------



## its phillip

thanks. I'd love to check out the setup of somebody like craig john, balbolito, or anybody with a seaton or jtr setup










I am a big fan of energy speakers though. I'm thinking about picking up a pair of CF-70s the next time they go on sale for $199/ea to put in the living room even though I don't ever use it.


the rc-10s are sitting on auralex mopads.


----------



## Balbolito




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *otk* /forum/post/20576275
> 
> 
> very nice set-up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you have THX certified speakers and subwoofers
> 
> 
> have you ever thought about getting a THX certified receiver to take full advantage of them ?
> 
> 
> a THX certified receiver will have the exact crossover slopes to perfectly match your THX certified speakers to your THX certified sub resulting in a seamless blend between subs and satellites. a huge advantage that other sub/sat systems suffer from not having



Thanks ! not to start a war but i only like Denon AV Recievers so the 4810 is my only choice (other than the 4311 & A100) for an 11.2 setup. on the other hand i just got it last month.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RaceTripper* /forum/post/20576302
> 
> 
> Really, how how of THX certification is total marketing B.S. and how much of it is for real? I've seen a wide range of stuff with so-called THX certification and recall thinking some of it was just junk. Seems to me a lot of it is just a way for THX to make money and for certification holders to market products. There is certainly tons of gear out there that is great stuff and not THX certified. I don't have a single piece of equipment with the certification and it has great performance.
> 
> 
> Personally, it seems like a bunch of hooey to me.



Could be BS or true, but that doesn't change the fact that AT is a respected brand and they do make quality HT speakers.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *its phillip* /forum/post/20577036
> 
> 
> thanks. I'd love to check out the setup of somebody like craig john, balbolito, or anybody with a seaton or jtr setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a big fan of energy speakers though. I'm thinking about picking up a pair of CF-70s the next time they go on sale for $199/ea to put in the living room even though I don't ever use it.
> 
> 
> the rc-10s are sitting on auralex mopads.



Thanks, will show you some pics next week when i get my custom speaker stands.


----------



## craig john




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RaceTripper* /forum/post/20576302
> 
> 
> Really, how how of THX certification is total marketing B.S. and how much of it is for real?



If THX is "total marketing B.S.", then their marketing department is doing horrible job, just based on your statement alone. You clearly don't understand THX, and that is a marketing department failure. In fact, there are so many people who believe what you believe, that it shows just how awful THX's marketing is.


THX certification means that, *at any given level of certification,* the device has been tested to ensure that it meets THX minimum requirements *for that level of certification.* It also means that the device is virtually interchangeable with other devices that share the same level of certification, and that they will all work together to ensure the minimum level of performance for the given certification level.
http://www.thx.com/consumer/home-ent...ce-categories/ 


In a receiver, it also means that the receiver will have the whole suite of THX processing modes. Those are not available outside of a THX certified product, although there are some imitations.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RaceTripper* /forum/post/20576302
> 
> 
> I've seen a wide range of stuff with so-called THX certification and recall thinking some of it was just junk. Seems to me a lot of it is just a way for THX to make money and for certification holders to market products. There is certainly tons of gear out there that is great stuff and not THX certified. I don't have a single piece of equipment with the certification and it has great performance.
> 
> 
> Personally, it seems like a bunch of hooey to me.



"Junk?" "Hooey?"










Yes, THX does certify some "lesser" systems and lower end devices. However, they're not certified for the same level of performance as upper end equipment. THX Ultra2 certification is a completely different set of criteria than THX I/S Plus or Multimedia systems. For example, THX Ultra2 and Select2 systems use the THX crossover scheme, which otk referred to. Do you know what the THX crossover consists of? It's not just an 80 Hz crossover frequency. It has specifically designed High-Pass and Low-Pass slopes. It's based on the much-revered Linkwitz-Riley crossover design:
http://www.rane.com/note160.html 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linkwit...93Riley_filter 
http://www.linkwitzlab.com/filters.htm 


However, the THX subwoofer crossover is a unique application of that crossover type:


> Quote:
> THX satellite speakers by definition have a 2nd order roll-off at 80 Hz (-3dB). The THX processor applies a further 2nd order 80 Hz roll-off to the speaker signal, the sum constituting a 4th order high-pass. The subwoofer signal gets a 4th order roll-off at the same 80 Hz and Presto!: A perfect 4th order Linkwitz/Riley crossover with its characteristic freedom from phase shift and low subwoofer detection, thanks to the steep slope.
> 
> 
> For all THX's sins, their sub/sat crossover remains today a thing of beauty.


 http://www.hometheaterhifi.com/volum...es-6-2005.html 

(Read the whole article, and you'll understand why a generic crossover with unknown slopes is often inappropriate for the speaker and sub it's paired with.)


otk's suggestion of a receiver with THX certification was meant to ensure that Balbolito's Atlantic Technology THX speakers and subs, which are **designed** to be used with the THX crossover, would actually be paired with such a crossover. What we don't know is whether Denon is using a 2nd/4th THX-type crossover at the 80 Hz crossover frequency in that receiver. If they are, then Balbolito is getting the advantage of the THX crossover without a THX certified receiver. If Denon is using some other crossover scheme, then it's a crapshoot.


Say what you want about THX and their certification, otk's suggestion of a THX-type crossover with Balbolito's speakers was a very good one. Also, neither otk nor I are saying that you *need* THX certification to have a good system, or that you can't build a really good system without THX certification. Certainly that's possible. However, you can also get a massage from just about anyone. It's even possible to get a "happy ending" from some "therapists."







But, if what you really want is just a good massage, going to a *certified* massage therapist is likely to get you that.


I apologize for the off-topic discussion, but I felt these comments needed to be addressed. Now, let's get back to posting pics of our speakers and subs.










Craig


----------



## Macstatic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *its phillip* /forum/post/20577036
> 
> 
> thanks. I'd love to check out the setup of somebody like craig john, balbolito, or anybody with a seaton or jtr setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a big fan of energy speakers though. I'm thinking about picking up a pair of CF-70s the next time they go on sale for $199/ea to put in the living room even though I don't ever use it.
> 
> 
> the rc-10s are sitting on auralex mopads.



The CF-70s are on sale right now for $250 each on Newegg if you use the code: ENERGY609


I know that is more than 199, but it's close.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Balbolito* /forum/post/20577068
> 
> 
> Thanks ! not to start a war but i only like Denon AV Recievers so the 4810 is my only choice (other than the 4311 & A100) for an 11.2 setup. on the other hand i just got it last month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could be BS or true, but that doesn't change the fact that AT is a respected brand and they do make quality HT speakers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, will show you some pics next week when i get my custom speaker stands.



Can't wait


----------



## its phillip

Like I said, I'm never in the living room, so it's not a pressing issue. I'll just wait for another sale at vanns


----------



## RaceTripper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *craig john* /forum/post/20577111
> 
> 
> If THX is "total marketing B.S.", then their marketing department is doing horrible job, just based on your statement alone. You clearly don't understand THX...



Fair enough. I wasn't claiming anything about THX, but raising questions.


----------



## Macstatic

Quote:

Originally Posted by *RaceTripper* 
Fair enough. I wasn't claiming anything about THX, but raising questions.
Naw, you're right in a sense. Just like the power centers that claim to dramatically boost picture and sound quality... THX is awesome (and sounds cool, especially since we all relate it to the AMAZING theater openings in movies), but they're just certifications, not maximum quality certifications. And just because you have a THX certified piece of equipment doesn't mean the owner knows how to use it or can't screw up the settings.


I think for the claim to be true it just has to be any minimal difference and they can claim it. If it boosts sound quality or range by any degree (even inaudible), they could claim that and people would buy into it. So I think the marketing is phenomenal in the fact that people will pay extra dough to buy things just because they're THX certified.


(I myself do buy THX products, so if they're crap, I've been duped, but I can say THX systems as a whole, meaning the actual equipment and not just cords, can sound very nice because of the calibration and staging abilities of the "certification")


----------



## RaceTripper

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Macstatic* 
Naw, you're right in a sense. Just like the power centers that claim to dramatically boost picture and sound quality... THX is awesome (and sounds cool, especially since we all relate it to the AMAZING theater openings in movies), but they're just certifications, not maximum quality certifications. And just because you have a THX certified piece of equipment doesn't mean the owner knows how to use it or can't screw up the settings....
In the end I actually care more about my analog 2-channel system than my multichannel digital HT system. By the time I have planned additions I'll have spent more on the analog system anyway. Neither has anything that is THX anything.










for the curious:

HT System =

Arcam AVR300 w/ Arcam Aplha 10P-3 and Alpha 9

Dynaudio Audience 71/62/52se/122C + Sub 500

PS3

Samsung HL67A750 (67" LED DLP)


Music System =

Rega P3-24/TTPSU + Dynavector 20x2H

Moon 110LP

Naim UnitiQute

Dynaudio Contour S1.4 + Stand4

later this year: Naim NAP200


----------



## Timothy91

Quote:

Originally Posted by *craig john* 
You don't know about Audyssey DSX? It allows up to 11 channels. I'm "only" using 9.









http://www.audyssey.com/technology/dsx.html
Oh boy. I am just running 5.1. That's how 98% of movie soundtracks are recorded and I figure, if you've setup your system properly, that should be all you need for the VAST majority of rooms. That's not to say someone with a large room can't benefit from additional speakers locations which have a properly timed delay and using a good matrix process to produce an accurate position in the soundfield. My room is admittedly small room 15ftx18ftx8ft and a rather small kitchen the back of the room opens into.


With THX in the discussion at the moment, I want to say also that it's a GUIDE for proper product selection. If you understand the specifications of each THX certification level, you CAN buy non-THX certified products and achieve the same ballpark of quality. That's what I did with my system. The whole idea was to emulate a THX hometheater speaker design with inexpensive, yet good choices. First, find what THX grade you want to copycat. Next, go to THX's website and read about what constitutes a proper design to achieve that rating.


I shot for a hybrid THX-Select / THX-Ultra (not Ultra2)


-My LG 55LH90 is THX rated

-My Pioneer 919AH-K receiver's MCACC processing emulates THX crossovers and processing intended clearly to use with THX speakers.

-My front 3 speakers: BIC DV62CLR-S are standing vertically on pedestals, the R/L's tweeters are ear-level while the center had to be mounted under the TV and angled up so the tweeter dispersion is in line with the ears of people sitting on the couch in front.

-My rear speakers: Optimus LX-5 II monopole/dipole hybrid (woofer direct fire, tweeter dipolar) is wall mounted 1-foot above the ears of the listening position, angled slightly downward. (Being so close to my listening position, these speakers are able to very nearly reach THX Ultra levels with inaudible distortion, just a db or two shy, but easily exceed THX 'Select' standards).

-My Cambridge Soundworks PSW1 is fully capable of producing 115db down to 28Hz in my small living room. (It's not going to produce a whole lot of shake below 30Hz though, which is what I aimed for anyway. I live in a condo and have neighbors and I'm already pushing well beyond the limit here.)


**I went against Dolby's recommendation of mounting them 2-feet above the listening position for two reasons:

#1 because this recommendation from Dolby seems to be meant for a larger room which allows for some distance (at least 6-8 feet from the listening position) but my couch is just 3-feet away on either side from the surrounds, so I chose to mount them 1 foot above the ear level of the listening position.


#2 because when testing mounting heights, 1-foot above clearly sounded BETTER. And I like clearly better. It should win everytime vs conventional practice.


So, I found a budget system that delivers an overall 9 out of 10 rating in my personal review criteria (imaging could be a bit better from the front LCR despite my following strict THX design requirements for the fronts and rears). Although my rear channels have incredible imaging and open up a huge stage (which I believe is the whole intention within the design specs for THX). When I play test sounds which pan around all channels, the imaging is perfect for my main viewing spot dead center on the couch. The dynamics are great for my small room, but it is possible for the dynamics to reach a tad more clean output than my system has and for some people, they will prefer a system have scary dynamics. My car system has that, but my home system is not quite there, close, but still could use anouther 6db of undistorted peak output to satisfy the insane.


My favorite Discs to show off my system?


-My old Blues Brothers Collector's Edition DVD. The sound quality from this disc on my system will MAKE you a believer that I selected one hell of an audio system! If you have a system that CAN sound incredible, the Blues Brother's Collector's Edition cannot help but impress the hell out of anyone you are showing your system off to.


-Tron Legacy. It's hands down the NEW reference disc for home theater sound systems in my opinion. The more clean dynamics your home theater has available, the more this thing will show off what you got. It clearly does a great job of separating the dynamic range capabilities of different setups.


----------



## Nosferatu

Here's my speaker setup...


Onkyo TX-NR807

Klipsch RB-61

Klipsch RC-52

Definitive Technology Pro Monitor 800

Outlaw LFM-1 EX


Audio-GD FUN

Denon AH-D7000


55" LG 120Hz HDTV


----------



## Macstatic

Nosferatu, how're you liking the Outlaw LFM-1 EX? I was considering getting that model. Oh, and does the subdude help with vibrations, etc?


----------



## Nosferatu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Macstatic* /forum/post/20578853
> 
> 
> Nosferatu, how're you liking the Outlaw LFM-1 EX? I was considering getting that model. Oh, and does the subdude help with vibrations, etc?



I haven't used the Outlaw on anything but the Auralex. I literally just got the woofer maybe 2 hours ago










I tried it on my old sub before I got the Outlaw and it tightened things up nicely.


----------



## Macstatic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nosferatu* /forum/post/20578925
> 
> 
> I haven't used the Outlaw on anything but the Auralex. I literally just got the woofer maybe 2 hours ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried it on my old sub before I got the Outlaw and it tightened things up nicely.



Oh!! Then go enjoy it NOW!!!!!







Let me know how you end up liking it! I am going to get one of those subdudes, even if I don't get the Outlaw for a while. My sub needs it, plus I live in an upstairs apartment, so it might limit the bass going through the floor a bit


----------



## Nosferatu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Macstatic* /forum/post/20578938
> 
> 
> Oh!! Then go enjoy it NOW!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know how you end up liking it! I am going to get one of those subdudes, even if I don't get the Outlaw for a while. My sub needs it, plus I live in an upstairs apartment, so it might limit the bass going through the floor a bit



The Outlaw is on sale now. Right now it's ridiculously powerful. I'm in a "medium-sized" room (24x12) and my AV receiver has the LFE channel at -15.0dB and the sub is at 3/10 volume level and it's still present strongly. It's got a good amount of oomph.


The helicopter blades at the very beginning of Transformers when it's flying over the desert literally rocks my entire room including the couch. It's visceral...!!!


----------



## simple man

Sanyo PLV-1080HD

Pioneer Elite SC-35

Pioneer Elite BDP-23FD

PS3 Slim

Xbox 360

JVC DR-MV100

Cerwin-Vega H.E.D. 12" - L/C/R

Polk OWM3 - Surrounds & Rears

B.I.C. PL-200

APC AV H15BLK

Harmony One


The Cerwin-Vega speakers are dated April 1979, I believe, and I just had them rebuilt about 3 months ago.










Just uploaded pics on blu-ray.com go check them out









http://www.blu-ray.com/community/gal...r=simple%20man


----------



## Macstatic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nosferatu* /forum/post/20579227
> 
> 
> The Outlaw is on sale now. Right now it's ridiculously powerful. I'm in a "medium-sized" room (24x12) and my AV receiver has the LFE channel at -15.0dB and the sub is at 3/10 volume level and it's still present strongly. It's got a good amount of oomph.
> 
> 
> The helicopter blades at the very beginning of Transformers when it's flying over the desert literally rocks my entire room including the couch. It's visceral...!!!



I know that scene well. My sub doesn't do it justice, but it seems yours does.







Where is it on sale at? On Outlaw?


----------



## Balbolito




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *craig john* /forum/post/20564140
> 
> 
> I recently upgraded my system from Atlantic Technology 8200e's to Triad Platinums.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Those are Seaton Submersives HP's between the Triads. There is a 3rd Submersive in the back.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To put it mildly, the Triads ROCK!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Craig



looking good am sure they sound as good as they look! you gotta love bulky well-made speakers!


PS: i am sure you miss your 8200e's now


----------



## Timothy91




> Quote:
> Stage 1 - Enthusiasm: wow
> 
> Stage 2 - Realism: not bad
> 
> Stage 3 - Obsession: how can I make it better?
> 
> Stage 4 - Acceptance: okay not good enough, time to upgrade!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which stage are you on?



Nosferatu,


I'm still on stage-1 after a year. I planned my system very well and it seems perfect for my space. I can't really improve on a system I obsessed over creating for months and planning all the details. Hey, is that LG tv a 55LH40 or a 55LH90? I see a familiar black-gloss bezel.







Nice system overall. I would recommend you buy one more Klipsch RB-61 and match across the front stage, then buy some adjustable speaker wall mounts and get those surround speakers firing into the sides of your couch area. These few things should improve the sound noticeably.


----------



## Nosferatu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Macstatic* /forum/post/20580438
> 
> 
> I know that scene well. My sub doesn't do it justice, but it seems yours does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is it on sale at? On Outlaw?



Yup $552 free shipping final price until June 30

http://www.outlawaudio.com/products/lfmEX.html 



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Timothy91* /forum/post/20581337
> 
> 
> Nosferatu,
> 
> 
> I'm still on stage-1 after a year. I planned my system very well and it seems perfect for my space. I can't really improve on a system I obsessed over creating for months and planning all the details. Hey, is that LG tv a 55LH40 or a 55LH90? I see a familiar black-gloss bezel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice system overall. I would recommend you buy one more Klipsch RB-61 and match across the front stage, then buy some adjustable speaker wall mounts and get those surround speakers firing into the sides of your couch area. These few things should improve the sound noticeably.



Honestly I'm still on stage I with most of my stuff. I love the Klipsch speakers. My headphones are amazing. I'm content. I was considering swapping the RF82 in place of the RB61 but felt why bother at this point.










Problem is I can't do side mounts because the room is huge it's 24x14 (the 14 being the area from couch to the TV) so there's no close wall on the right side of the couch.


----------



## caper_1

Stage 4 after only a year... getting a DIY sub from creative sound for the downstairs HT. Ordered last night! oh yeah, already created a 2nd system upstairs too with RC70s just after xmas. 2.0 now but after I build my sub, the current one is going upstairs with the 70s.


----------



## Timothy91

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Nosferatu* 
Yup $552 free shipping final price until June 30

http://www.outlawaudio.com/products/lfmEX.html 




Honestly I'm still on stage I with most of my stuff. I love the Klipsch speakers. My headphones are amazing. I'm content. I was considering swapping the RF82 in place of the RB61 but felt why bother at this point.










Problem is I can't do side mounts because the room is huge it's 24x14 (the 14 being the area from couch to the TV) so there's no close wall on the right side of the couch.
Hold on there. Don't give up. The rear wall can be used here to mount the rear right surround. Just buy a wall mount that allows you to re-angle the direction the speaker is pointing.

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Dynex&%2...ci_sku=9936459 


Not to say these are the correct ones that work with your speaker, but you can see that it allows you to turn the speaker. There are other bracket mounts that allow even more extreme turns. This CAN be done properly.







There is no reason your system can't sound it's best.


----------



## mhrischuk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nosferatu* /forum/post/20581491
> 
> 
> Problem is I can't do side mounts because the room is huge it's 24x14 (the 14 being the area from couch to the TV) so there's no close wall on the right side of the couch.



My room is 25 x 25 and I used one side for the HT. Not the best but it ended up pretty darn awesome. I used all Paradigm ceilings.


SA-15R for front surrounds and SA-15R-30's for the rear surrounds. The SA-15R is down firing and the -30's are angle fired at 30 degrees.


----------



## Nosferatu

I like your setup! Where's the surrounds? If they're there and I missed them I apologize...I'm half asleep still


----------



## mhrischuk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nosferatu* /forum/post/20592138
> 
> 
> I like your setup! Where's the surrounds? If they're there and I missed them I apologize...I'm half asleep still



Just added a few more pictures. Look up.


----------



## its phillip

pretty. love the cat


----------



## jproy13

This is pretty cool. My first reply, I hope everything goes well.

Everybody has pretty awesome setups. Mine is modest but considering that about 4 months ago I was using a RCA HTIB, it's not that bad.


main: AS-F2

center: AS-C1

surround: AS-R1 and AS-B1

sub: PSW10 x 2


spare: M20


----------



## efotonik

My list of things:

Sammy LN46A650A

Furman Elite 15-PF

Integra DTR-6.9

Klipsch Ref IV RF-82 Fronts

Klipsch Ref IV RC-62 Center

Klipsch Ref IV RF-62 Rears

B&W ASW600

PS3 (Blu-Ray/DVD/Games)

HTPC (Building new one as we speak)


The utter magnificence of this thread and others at AVS make a humble list like this hard to share!







Does me well enough for the time being


Thanks everyone for sharing, very inspiring stuff!


----------



## IndyJeep

Hey, long time away from the forums and just got back into the scene with a recent bug to upgrade.


Previous system:

Fronts: JBL HLS820

Center: Klipsch C-2

Surrounds: JBL E10

Sub: Custom Ascendant Audio Arsenal sub with Behringer amp.

Receiver: Yamaha HTR-5750


Current system :

Fronts: Klipsch RF-3

Center: Klipsch RC-62II

Rears: Working on it....

Sub: Klipsch RW-10d

Receiver: Denon AVR1912


Not to shabby, and still deciding on surrounds, but sounds Great!

It's awesome how everybody is sharing their own unique systems. Truly amazing.


----------



## FOH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IndyJeep* /forum/post/20610148
> 
> 
> Hey, long time away from the forums and just got back into the scene with a recent bug to upgrade.



I'll bet that system is quite capable! I don't believe I've ever seen a system that is as closely spaced, with speakers that size.


What happened to the old Ascendant Audio sub, as you could sure use it right now? Considering matching your mains and current sub, with all that firepower how does the 10" sub keep up?


Thanks for the pics, and good luck


----------



## IndyJeep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FOH* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I'll bet that system is quite capable! I don't believe I've ever seen a system that is as closely spaced, with speakers that size.
> 
> 
> What happened to the old Ascendant Audio sub, as you could sure use it right now? Considering matching your mains and current sub, with all that firepower how does the 10" sub keep up?
> 
> 
> Thanks for the pics, and good luck



It was more of space concerns aka the wife. The sub enclosure was 3'x3'x3', so while rather large, it dig deep. Plus wanted something with a cleaner look. Trying to find an RSW series on Craigslist so I can add on haha. Right now in an apartment temporarily. Just closed on the house so gonna have a 25x35 room these bad boys are gonna go in. That's when I will probably need the second or larger sub. Thanks for the compliments and even though they are all close it creates the ultimate sweet spot!


----------



## gregdpw

i posted a video about my paradigms almost a year ago. here they are in my new basement!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jh07Y0tO6NA


----------



## SAVholic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gregdpw* /forum/post/20653043
> 
> 
> i posted a video about my paradigms almost a year ago. here they are in my new basement!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jh07Y0tO6NA



Nice gear, very clean also.... what are the dimensions of the room.


----------



## gregdpw

They are about 17 by 14 with just under 7 foot ceilings. I think if my elite ever dies I will get a projector. But I still need to calibrate everything and orginize all the cables behind the wall.


----------



## Flat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jproy13* /forum/post/20594774
> 
> 
> This is pretty cool. My first reply, I hope everything goes well.
> 
> Everybody has pretty awesome setups. Mine is modest but considering that about 4 months ago I was using a RCA HTIB, it's not that bad.
> 
> 
> main: AS-F2
> 
> center: AS-C1
> 
> surround: AS-R1 and AS-B1
> 
> sub: PSW10 x 2
> 
> 
> spare: M20



very nice!


----------



## Brossi34

I have a pair of Rti35 Polk Audio front bookshelfs and an Polk Audio CS350-lt1 centerchannel. I need to get a few rears ant my first question is?


Is the sound balanced using these in my setup? Do the Rti35's and CS350-LT1 CC go well together?


What should I add for rears? Right now I'm using a pair of Bose 201's for my rears with the speakers mentioned above but I do not know if they are all that balanced.


I'm running everything through a Denon AVR2807.


Oh and by the way, would floor standing speakers be a better setup for the fronts?


----------



## Plex

DefTech SM-450's/PC2000/BP2X

SVS 20-39 Plus

Denon AVR 3808CI

PS3


DefTech PM1000's/PC2000/BP2X's

SVS 20-39 Plus

Denon AVR 3310CI

LG BD390


Form the 70's [Akai 10" reel to reel, Sansui G9000DB, Sansui SP-X9000, Pioneer PL-630, 3BX,DBX, JBL-150A, Pioneer EQ]


----------



## jproy13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flat* /forum/post/20662613
> 
> 
> very nice!



Thanks man! I'm upgrading and adding a few new (old) piece of equipment right now. I'll post new pics soon


----------



## IndyJeep

Quote:

Originally Posted by *jproy13*
This is pretty cool. My first reply, I hope everything goes well.

Everybody has pretty awesome setups. Mine is modest but considering that about 4 months ago I was using a RCA HTIB, it's not that bad.


main: AS-F2

center: AS-C1

surround: AS-R1 and AS-B1

sub: PSW10 x 2


spare: M20
I got my parents the AS-F1s and the AS-C1 back in '03 I think. Great sounding speakers for the price, I thought they were very clean and crisp with vocals. Very nice setup. Those towers are beast with the dual 8" woofers, I think that's what they are anyway, and the soft some tweeter. Plus they look stylish. Great stuff!


----------



## Nosferatu

figured I post up my "other" audio toys.


Audio-GD FUN sitting with the HD600 (HD650 cabling) and a Denon AH-D7000


----------



## Window3Time

My main loudspeakers are the VMPS RM-1s in my 2 ch audio only room in the basement. Room is basically 20 x 13 x 7 with a opening between supports into other half of almost equal volume. Walls employ GIK bass traps (7) to help tame the room. Also upstairs is a pr. of DCM-1As in living room. On the way is the DCM-Timewindow 3s which will see some duty downstairs.


Window3Time


----------



## tony123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IndyJeep* /forum/post/20612150
> 
> 
> It was more of space concerns aka the wife. The sub enclosure was 3'x3'x3', so while rather large, it dig deep. Plus wanted something with a cleaner look. Trying to find an RSW series on Craigslist so I can add on haha. Right now in an apartment temporarily. Just closed on the house so gonna have a 25x35 room these bad boys are gonna go in. That's when I will probably need the second or larger sub. Thanks for the compliments and even though they are all close it creates the ultimate sweet spot!



Indy, I don't know if you've ever had a room that large before, but about 3 years ago I moved into a large room myself. I don't want to discourage or scare you, but it is going to shock you what a black hole that volume of space can be for audio gear. You will most certainly need a pair of subs, and they will need to be monster subs at that. Your RF3's are also going to be marginal depending on your expectations. If you want to be capable of Reference volume levels, they will fall short.


I had a system I was happy with for 20 years in a normal sized room. Moved into the big space and it sounded like a clock radio. After two more generations of audio, I finally realized that there was no way to cut corners with that much volume to fill. I'm extremely happy now, but it was a process to get here.










Best of luck in the new home, and I'd like to see more about the room. Do you have or do you plan to start a build thread in the construction forum? Hope so.


----------



## jproy13

I've added a few pieces of gears to my setup...until next time









I purchased a Yamaha AVC-50 (to help the Pioneer) from the local classified for less than a meal at my favorite fast food place and added a couple of cd players, Yamaha CDC-605 and a JVC XLV-282 (why 2?...cause i can







)


wife: "are you gonna be adding equipment to this setup forever?"

me : "mmmmhh, probably"


----------



## IndyJeep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tony123* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Indy, I don't know if you've ever had a room that large before, but about 3 years ago I moved into a large room myself. I don't want to discourage or scare you, but it is going to shock you what a black hole that volume of space can be for audio gear. You will most certainly need a pair of subs, and they will need to be monster subs at that. Your RF3's are also going to be marginal depending on your expectations. If you want to be capable of Reference volume levels, they will fall short.
> 
> 
> I had a system I was happy with for 20 years in a normal sized room. Moved into the big space and it sounded like a clock radio. After two more generations of audio, I finally realized that there was no way to cut corners with that much volume to fill. I'm extremely happy now, but it was a process to get here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best of luck in the new home, and I'd like to see more about the room. Do you have or do you plan to start a build thread in the construction forum? Hope so.



I've been in rooms similar with other speakers (parents Athenas) but never with a subwoofer. So I tried them out in there and realized what you are talking about with subwoofer. The speakers surprisingly kept up, but I noticed I was nearing the top of any head room I had. So that now has me looking at new subwoofers. And looks like I'm going to be getting a new toy or two.







haha. Andddd maybe a new amp Muahahaha.

Cheers.


----------



## tesseract67

B&W 602S3, I've had these for about 2 years now. Great speaker, highly detailed with pinpoint imaging, forward sounding.


GR Research has a pair of N2X traveling the country for audition, I just had my turn with them. A really sweet, laid back speaker, you can listen for hours with no fatigue.


The WAF-1 is all that remains of the three, I sold the B&W's to my brother and sent the N2X on to forum member desertdome. I have had these sitting in a box since February, they came as a package deal with my Chase 18.T Duo Series 2 subwoofers. No real interest in them, as the B&W's plus dual 18" subs were doing great for 2 channel duty. I was kind of concerned about having only these speakers to fall back on while I wait for the next pair.


Well, these little guys surprised me. I have never heard an inexpensive speaker sound so good, and of the three, the WAF-1 actually portrayed the deepest soundstage. These little guys don't mind at all when you lay the power on them, they will do just fine until my next speakers arrive. It's too bad these are no longer in production.


I just set these up as shown for the pics. All listening was done with one pair optimally placed on stands and the others removed from the area.

Attachment 217671 

Attachment 217672 

Attachment 217673


----------



## Alabaster Shelf

Just joined a few weeks ago.


Bedroom/Computer System:

Paradigm 5se's in stereo

XDA-1 Preamp

Two UPA-1 amps


Strictly Computer:

AudioTechnica Can Headphones

Nuforce uDAC


Living Room:

Paradigm Mini Mk3's L/R

Paradigm AD-70 surrounds

Pioneer AV Receiver (the name escapes me right now. It's lower end. I poured money into the bedroom.)


Alabaster


----------



## Bigred7078

tesseract67,


The finish on those WAF-1's is gorgeous! I am a bit partial to rosewood finishes though lol. Great system, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Triangles

Not home theater, and nothing crazy, but here's my modest computer set-up that I am happy with.


----------



## bbrio

Truly outstanding job on the speakers Ward. As another poster said you must be quite the craftsman. I would love to try a DIY prooject like that, but need to get a LOT of experience beforehand (I will be trying a simple veneering project soon, I think, but I know I will never come close to what I saw on your pics).


The plexiglas turntable is interesting (as is the rest of your gear). Is that by any chance maiid by Prisma in the UK? I still have my ancient Prisma Transcriptor turntable made by J Mitchell Engineering. Please, please don't tell me you made it yourself, my bookshelves are already looking bad enough. (Would you like to do a dashboard for an E-type?)


----------



## bbrio




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wardsweb* /forum/post/20099146
> 
> 
> Martin Logan Prodigy in the dining room.



Still new at this forum, I was trying to link to the next post up with the photos of wardsweb's DIY floorstanders. I'm in awe, this deserves a round of appplause.


----------



## bbrio




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dchalfont* /forum/post/20474004
> 
> 
> My complete stereo, when I first posted I had just bought a new 5.1 speaker pack, now I have the extra surrounds, second sub and new amp as well as custom built speaker stands.
> 
> 
> Please excuse me for being content with my stereo that didn't cost $10k/s
> 
> 
> Besides a likely receiver upgrade in a few years. I'm good for a long time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have my PC hooked up to said setup although the tower is out of sight. There are more 7.x PC games than I realised...



Dbchan, I'm with you all the way. I bet those 777's sound great. A much overlooked product in my opinion.


----------



## tesseract67




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bigred7078* /forum/post/20719632
> 
> 
> tesseract67,
> 
> 
> The finish on those WAF-1's is gorgeous! I am a bit partial to rosewood finishes though lol. Great system, thanks for sharing.



Thank you. It's really incredible the sound they put out, they are not embarrassed by the more expensive speakers I had here in the least. Sins of omission mostly, which is preferable to me over added distortions.


My girlfriend has hinted that I should give her the WAF-1's.










*Edit:* I just took at look at your system, then remembered that I've seen it before. I recall drooling over it, especially the new digs and that beautiful view!


----------



## jproy13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bbrio* /forum/post/20719963
> 
> 
> Still new at this forum, I was trying to link to the next post up with the photos of wardsweb's DIY floorstanders. I'm in awe, this deserves a round of appplause.










, I'm lost for words, I've never seen a dining room like yours before, I didn't see the purpose of a dining room before but now I do. Just beautiful.


----------



## TheLucasTheatre

The Lucas Theatre - Dedicated Home Theatre


- Monitor: JVC 56" HD-ILA Rear Projection

- Denon AVR-1912

- Paradigm Speakers

--- Mains: Reference Studio 40

--- Center: Reference Studio Center

--- Surrounds: Mini Monitors

--- Surround Back: ADP 350's

--- Subwoofer: Velodyne VRP-1000


Sources:

- Blu-ray: Panasonic BD35

- DVD/DVD-A/SACD: Denon DVD-757

- Turntable: Project Debut III

- Apple TV 2


(Sorry for low low low res pic. iPhone 4 doesn't take great low light pics)


Recently rearranged the theatre. No quality pics of it since the change.


Previous Equipment Used: Marantz SR4400, Paradigm CC-170, CC-350, and ADP-100s


----------



## gregdpw

my paradigm monitor speakers with the adddition of the hsu vtf-15h subwoofer.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-fR04FKpioc


----------



## BayouBengal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gregdpw* /forum/post/20743965
> 
> 
> my paradigm monitor speakers with the adddition of the hsu vtf-15h subwoofer.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-fR04FKpioc



What happened to the Empire? I am very jealous of that center!


----------



## gregdpw

I just preferred the sound of a ported sub. It goes pretty deep!


----------



## gregoru

i have a pair of b&w dm220's and dw100's. can i change them from wire to rca plugs?


----------



## disarm78

I just made a major upgrade to my system last week when my new speakers were delivered courtesy of Aperion Audio...


Front - Verus Grand Towers

Center - Verus Forte Center

Rear - Verus Grand Bookshelf

Sub - Paradigm DSP-3200


I really wanted to go with the Verus Grand center channel, but it's just too big for my current arrangment...the Forte matches perfectly and sounds great though. The Paradigm sub is one that I picked up last year when my previous sub died, and it's good enough not to need replacement right now. The speakers are all connected to an Onkyo TX-NR709 and brand new 55" Panasonic P55-VT30 plasma. I'm very happy with the whole setup


----------



## SaviorMachine




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *disarm78* /forum/post/20753383
> 
> 
> I just made a major upgrade to my system last week when my new speakers were delivered courtesy of Aperion Audio...
> 
> 
> Front - Verus Grand Towers
> 
> Center - Verus Forte Center
> 
> Rear - Verus Grand Bookshelf
> 
> Sub - Paradigm DSP-3200
> 
> 
> I really wanted to go with the Verus Grand center channel, but it's just too big for my current arrangment...the Forte matches perfectly and sounds great though. The Paradigm sub is one that I picked up last year when my previous sub died, and it's good enough not to need replacement right now. The speakers are all connected to an Onkyo TX-NR709 and brand new 55" Panasonic P55-VT30 plasma. I'm very happy with the whole setup


_Pics or it didn't happen_


----------



## DLS_222

I already posted in this thread awhile back but I've changed a few things since then... well actually all the speakers.. and subs.











Salk Songtower RAAL, SongCenter RAAL, SongSurround I & Energy RC-R for rear surrounds.

More pics here - same link in my sig.

*gregdpw* - I see we have a pretty similar setup, I've owned both the Monitor's and the Studio's - both great for HT. Very clean and simple setup I love the look. How are you liking the VTF-15H? The Hsu's have made movie watching so much more fun!

*disarm78* - I'd love to see pics of that Verus Grand setup


----------



## SAVholic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DLS_222* /forum/post/20762453
> 
> 
> I already posted in this thread awhile back but I've changed a few things since then... well actually all the speakers.. and subs.
> 
> 
> Salk Songtower RAAL, SongCenter RAAL, SongSurround I & Energy RC-R for rear surrounds.
> 
> More pics here - same link in my sig.
> 
> *gregdpw* - I see we have a pretty similar setup, I've owned both the Monitor's and the Studio's - both great for HT. Very clean and simple setup I love the look. How are you liking the VTF-15H? The Hsu's have made movie watching so much more fun!
> 
> *disarm78* - I'd love to see pics of that Verus Grand setup



If I'm not mistaken you posted a vid on youtube rigth? BTW nice system!


----------



## DLS_222




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SAVholic* /forum/post/20762475
> 
> 
> If I'm not mistaken you posted a vid on youtube rigth? BTW nice system!



Right that was with most of my old equipment but it's still on YouTube. Thanks for the compliment


----------



## dunan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DLS_222* /forum/post/20762453
> 
> 
> I already posted in this thread awhile back but I've changed a few things since then... well actually all the speakers.. and subs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salk Songtower RAAL, SongCenter RAAL, SongSurround I & Energy RC-R for rear surrounds.
> 
> More pics here - same link in my sig.
> 
> *gregdpw* - I see we have a pretty similar setup, I've owned both the Monitor's and the Studio's - both great for HT. Very clean and simple setup I love the look. How are you liking the VTF-15H? The Hsu's have made movie watching so much more fun!
> 
> *disarm78* - I'd love to see pics of that Verus Grand setup




Goodness....that's a sweet setup. That setup along with the dual HSU's probably rock the house in a very good way


----------



## jproy13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DLS_222* /forum/post/20762453
> 
> 
> I already posted in this thread awhile back but I've changed a few things since then... well actually all the speakers.. and subs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salk Songtower RAAL, SongCenter RAAL, SongSurround I & Energy RC-R for rear surrounds.
> 
> More pics here - same link in my sig.
> 
> *gregdpw* - I see we have a pretty similar setup, I've owned both the Monitor's and the Studio's - both great for HT. Very clean and simple setup I love the look. How are you liking the VTF-15H? The Hsu's have made movie watching so much more fun!
> 
> *disarm78* - I'd love to see pics of that Verus Grand setup



very, and I mean very nice. Did you build the absorbing panels yourself?


----------



## BuGsArEtAsTy

*Projector room:*

Paradigm Studio 60 (mains)

Paradigm Studio CC (centre)

Paradigm Titan (surround)

SVS PB13-Ultra (sub)

*Living room:*

Paradigm Monitor 7 (mains)

Paradigm CC-150 (centre channel) - * repaired with Krazy glue *










*Home office:*

Paradigm Atom (mains)


----------



## gregdpw




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DLS_222* /forum/post/20762453
> 
> 
> I already posted in this thread awhile back but I've changed a few things since then... well actually all the speakers.. and subs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salk Songtower RAAL, SongCenter RAAL, SongSurround I & Energy RC-R for rear surrounds.
> 
> More pics here - same link in my sig.
> 
> *gregdpw* - I see we have a pretty similar setup, I've owned both the Monitor's and the Studio's - both great for HT. Very clean and simple setup I love the look. How are you liking the VTF-15H? The Hsu's have made movie watching so much more fun!
> 
> *disarm78* - I'd love to see pics of that Verus Grand setup



So how much different does the Vtf-15h sound on that isolation pad or whatever they call it?


----------



## Big Whitey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gregdpw* /forum/post/20773391
> 
> 
> So how much different does the Vtf-15h sound on that isolation pad or whatever they call it?



Thats what I was wondering, and where did you get all the sound panels. Gorgeous room and system by the way, I bet it sounds amazing.


----------



## gray23black

I have a ? Ok I'm getting a new ent center and I'm starting off with the panasonic tcp65ct30 and a vsx 52 but I need some kick ass speakers I'm thinking Bose acoustimass 10" series but Im herein Bose is all talk and no show so is ds speakers rite to fill up a nice sides basement? and I'm thinking of getting Panamax 11 outlet power conditioner s/p and I need help with cables I'm thinking of audioquest carbon hdmi as u see I want a kick ass ent center with apple tv,ps3,27" iMac (summer2011),TiVo premiere XL plus,harmony 900 remote,Hp envy 100 all-In-one printer,airport extreme base station, but if my speakers are not rite it's going to be a waste of money can someone help me out I got to get it rite the first time and thinking about the iPad3


----------



## elbrunoloco

Polk monitor 40's x 4

Polk cs10

Polk psw505


----------



## palpitatn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gray23black* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a ? Ok I'm getting a new ent center and I'm starting off with the panasonic tcp65ct30 and a vsx 52 but I need some kick ass speakers I'm thinking Bose acoustimass 10" series but Im herein Bose is all talk and no show so is ds speakers rite to fill up a nice sides basement? and I'm thinking of getting Panamax 11 outlet power conditioner s/p and I need help with cables I'm thinking of audioquest carbon hdmi as u see I want a kick ass ent center with apple tv,ps3,27" iMac (summer2011),TiVo premiere XL plus,harmony 900 remote,Hp envy 100 all-In-one printer,airport extreme base station, but if my speakers are not rite it's going to be a waste of money can someone help me out I got to get it rite the first time and thinking about the iPad3



Congratulations on starting your entertainment center. I hope we all can help you get what you are looking for. If you have heard the Bose Acoustimass system and think those speakers are great, it will be easy to make you happy with speakers. I will just name a few in no order(certainly many more worthy suggestions) that I believe are so much more superior (company and product) than the Bose: Polk, Definitive Technology, Mirage, Canton, Klipsch, PSB, Paradigm, Goldenear (I personally love these), etc. There are many speakers that are a much better value than the Bose. Now you have to decide on aesthetics. I understand many people do get drawn to the size and look of the Bose. If that's what is more important, then I would have a slightly different list of suggestions.


What is your price range? Are you also wanting 5.1 or more home theater setup? Subwoofer?


We can get to cables later.


----------



## gray23black




palpitatn said:


> Congratulations on starting your entertainment center. I hope we all can help you get what you are looking for. If you have heard the Bose Acoustimass system and think those speakers are great, it will be easy to make you happy with speakers. I will just name a few in no order(certainly many more worthy suggestions) that I believe are so much more superior (company and product) than the Bose: Polk, Definitive Technology, Mirage, Canton, Klipsch, PSB, Paradigm, Goldenear (I personally love these), etc. There are many speakers that are a much better value than the Bose. Now you have to decide on aesthetics. I understand many people do get drawn to the size and look of the Bose. If that's what is more important, then I would have a slightly different list of suggestions.
> 
> 
> What is your price range? Are you also wanting 5.1 or more home theater setup? Subwoofer?
> 
> Thanks for helping me ok like a $1000 for just speakers I'm thinking of 5.1 or 7.1 with subwoofer I'm just new to this so Bose is all I know rite now but I want to play listing to movies and music In a basement so when I throw parties it sounds good,good bass as well But nice looking to! Do u think I need a 7.2 AVR to make this happen?
> 
> I'm going to look up Polk and see what they got looks is important but I need sound something black or gray as u can tell by my name lol do cables matter


----------



## gray23black

Thanks elbrunoloco I'm going to look at them today and get back to u


----------



## disarm78




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DLS_222* /forum/post/20762453
> 
> *disarm78* - I'd love to see pics of that Verus Grand setup



I've been meaning to take some pics, so I'll see if I can come up with some soon









_update...new pics!


Aperion Audio Verus Grand Towers, Verus Forte Center, Verus Grand Bookshelves

Onkyo TX-NR709

Panasonic P55-VT30 Plasma

Panasonic DMP-BDT210 Bluray

Squeezebox Touch

Xbox 360 & PS3_


Unfortunately, the pics don't do justice to the amazing gloss black finish on the Aperion speakers...like looking into a mirror and not a single imperfection on the whole set. They're beautiful speakers, and they sound even more incredible than they look.


----------



## elbrunoloco

U know if someone said I could only keep 1 speaker out of my set I'd keep the sub (psw505).

Also I'be read on here that the BIC f12 is as good/better for the same price but I'm pretty sure that was coming from a fanboy becauseI've never heard it myself. One guy was talking about how the f12 had a better amplifier bc it was a BASH but the psw505 has a BASH amp too. I believe the f12 is an 8" or 10" but I can't remember.

Anyways sorry for the long post. The psw505 does 20-ish hertz I think it's. 460 peak 320(?) Rms has a 3 way phase switch volume knob LFE and stereo. Crossover can be set at the amp if using LFE. I got mine for $225 shipped.

id advise going with a big sub bc you can always turn it down if its too loud but you can't always turn your sub higher.


----------



## elbrunoloco

As for the Polk 40's make sure you have room in the back for them to breathe and suck air. Once you have them in phase they sing beautifully and they go down to 40 Hz. They're a great value I think but when I get the chance in a few years I'm probably going with klipsch bc I like how horn speakers sound too. Klipsch would probably put you out of the $1000 range I'm sure.

As for cables it doesn't matter. Cables either work or they don't. Any change in materials will give you an imperceptible gain. Unless your talking about using wooden cables or something.

Buy from monoprice or bluejeans cable. Just make sure you get the right kind; ex: HDMI 1.4a for 3d or just HDMI 1


----------



## elbrunoloco

Just don't get suckered into buying non 3-d $60 magical gold tip HDMI cables or anything like that. That's like saying my straw is better than yours bc I drink my juice with a gold straw even though we can both only we can only drink 24mb/s


----------



## elbrunoloco

Psw505 is no longer made and you can find them on newegg but they sell out constantly.

also you can have it in ANY color you want as long as its black.


----------



## gray23black

Ok l looked and I like!! What do u think of this tsi500 pair, tsi200 pair,cs20,owm3 pair, psw125 I can get all of this for under $1300 shipped and should I do psw505 or psw125 whats the D? Or what would u do if u started over like me and I did my homework on Polk and that mite be the way I'm going for $1300 or can I do better or should I go your way from what u told me for $869? I'm going for 7.1


----------



## elbrunoloco

You don't NEED a 7.2 avr

There are tons of 7.1 AVs out there. They start around $250

If you are going to absolutely do 2 subs add about $75+

$250 range will get you Dolby true HD, dts master decoding etc

Lots of options in this range denon Sony pioneer bla bla bla

Most of the 5.1's in this range will let you do 7.1 also bc they have speaker a/b outputs they just sell them as 5.1 bc they might not put out as many Watts per channel as their proper 7.1 but they'll still decode to 7.1


Also $250 plus will get you 3-d whether you'll use it or not. But at least you'll be future proof.

I personally have a Sony because I got a good deal but I was looking long and hard at the pioneer vsx 821

The new pioneer xx1's are comparable to their midrange av's from last year (xx0 series) but cheaper. Also since ur a Mac pioneer would be good

And also $250+ ur pretty much guaranteed to get some kind of auto calibration with mic included


----------



## DLS_222




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dunan* /forum/post/20771792
> 
> 
> Goodness....that's a sweet setup. That setup along with the dual HSU's probably rock the house in a very good way





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jproy13* /forum/post/20772307
> 
> 
> very, and I mean very nice. Did you build the absorbing panels yourself?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gregdpw* /forum/post/20773391
> 
> 
> So how much different does the Vtf-15h sound on that isolation pad or whatever they call it?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Big ******* /forum/post/20773996
> 
> 
> Thats what I was wondering, and where did you get all the sound panels. Gorgeous room and system by the way, I bet it sounds amazing.



Thanks guys. The foam ones are Auralex Wedgies and the flat panels were taken off of office dividers/cubicles that my work wad throwing away. My wife just covered them up in a thin black fabric. As for the Isolation pads, I had them before I got the Hsu's so I never tried a before and after. With my old subs I can't recall if it improved the sound quality but it did help with the rattling from our liquor cabinet right above the HT room.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *disarm78* /forum/post/20780924
> 
> 
> I've been meaning to take some pics, so I'll see if I can come up with some soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _update...new pics!
> 
> 
> Aperion Audio Verus Grand Towers, Verus Forte Center, Verus Grand Bookshelves
> 
> Onkyo TX-NR709
> 
> Panasonic P55-VT30 Plasma
> 
> Panasonic DMP-BDT210 Bluray
> 
> Squeezebox Touch
> 
> Xbox 360 & PS3_
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, the pics don't do justice to the amazing gloss black finish on the Aperion speakers...like looking into a mirror and not a single imperfection on the whole set. They're beautiful speakers, and they sound even more incredible than they look.



Thanks for posting looks great. The pics are never as nice as it is in person. I would love to hear them one day it's too bad the free shipping both ways doesn't apply to Canada or I would have had them beside the Salk's to compare..


----------



## elbrunoloco

Lol I'm typing on a phone over 1g internet please forgive


Tsi's are SWEEET looking

I considered those for a looong time


Newegg has Polk deals alllll the time


As for sub absolutely get a psw505. ABSOLUTELY over the 125.


----------



## schroedk

Been awhile since I've checked in on this thread. I suppose I should update since I've had a couple speaker changes since last time. I've departed ways with my all Def Tech setups, primarily due to wanting better 2-channel music reproduction in both of my setups. The family room 5.1 setups received a pair of Avalon Symbols, and a new Rythmik F12SE to go with them, replacing a pair of BP7001sc's and a SuperCube II.


In the basement dedicated theater, I made a huge upgrade, swapping my BP30's out for a pair of Revel Salon2's. Having these fronts paired with a new (used) Marantz AV7005/Sunfire Signature Seven combo (the amp was pre-existing), and calibrating my dual Epik Empires and Dual Rythmik F15's with a Velodyne SMS-1...it's easy to say that I've been spending a LOT more time down there listening to music. Surprisingly, the Salon2's blend well with my Def Tech CLR2000 center (set up vertically), so I can hold off on the Voice2 purchase while my bank account rebuilds (if ever







).


----------



## elbrunoloco

Wow I just looked at the tsi500 drool...

I was talking bookshelfs.

I've heard monitor version of those bad boys. Ur gonna be happy with tsi's

The d series is wireless w/ remote control very comparable to psw505 on paper. Except for price. I'd say it looks good but who knows if Wi-Fi / cellular / cordless housphone /Bluetooth would cause interference or if your basement would make interference bc of cement or what have you

I hardwire everything when practical/possible


----------



## Bunga99

Here's mine.


I recently upgraded my Sapphire Center and ST3 Towers with JTR's new Sealed, lighter, Low Profile T8s.


Here's a pic of the JTR as a Center with the Sapphire ST3 towers:










Here's a pic of all 3 JTR T8HT-lp along with the SubMersive HP in front of my small room:


----------



## The_Justin

Hey folks. There are a lot of really amazing setups in this forum. I've lurked around a little while, I figure I might as well join in on the fun.


Modest setup.

Yamaha RX 465

Klipsch F30 towers

Klipsch VC 25 center

Klipsch KB 15 rears

Polk PSW 10 sub

Sharp 40" LCD 60hz 1080p


----------



## gray23black

Thanks I'm going with psw505


----------



## gray23black

What's better polk dsw 600 or dsw 660wi ?anybody


----------



## IndyJeep

Since I posted earlier of my tiny little apartment and big speakers, I figured I would show off my nice new big house with my setup in it.


And now I'm eagerly awaiting my SVS PB-12+/2 in a stunning cherry veneer, Woohoo!


----------



## craig john












Please tell me that's not your CC stuck in the middle of the shelving.










Craig


----------



## IndyJeep

Haha yes it is. It actually works out for it. It's angled enough that the acoustics aren't being affected, and we are around 15 ft back. Trust me I tested on top and in the bottom and middle shelf. Sound quality is NOT hampered.










But it was a tight fit....


----------



## Louie_18

My Share...


Fronts L/R: Paradigm Studio 20 v5

Center: Paradigm Studio CC-690 v5

Surrounds: Polk Audio OWM3

Rear Surrounds: Wharfedale 9SR


----------



## FOH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *craig john* /forum/post/20808042
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please tell me that's not your CC stuck in the middle of the shelving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Craig



+1


I'd have to be somewhat concerned as well. I remember your last set of pics;











And I think you may elicit some better center channel response, and smoothness with a re-positioning, added elevation and getting away from the center of that shelving. The diffraction, and subsequent issues with the irregular surfaces etc., can be terribly problematic. Merely something to explore, that's all. The center channel possesses so, so much content/energy, and certainly has become a vital aspect in a multi-channel based rig. At minimum, striving for getting all adjacent elements behind the front face of the CC is a solid platform for a starting point. I realize aesthetics are likely a concern.


I remember your previous post due to your "IndyJeep" title. What's the significance, curious? I'm from Indianapolis.


Thanks and good luck.


----------



## FOH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Louie_18* /forum/post/20811925
> 
> 
> My Share...
> 
> 
> Fronts L/R: Paradigm Studio 20 v5
> 
> Center: Paradigm Studio CC-690 v5
> 
> Surrounds: Polk Audio OWM3
> 
> Rear Surrounds: Wharfedale 9SR



It's refreshing to see a rig with a competent center channel. Oftentimes pics of adequate L&R's are shared, with terribly mis-matched pathetic center channel speakers. Good lookin' out.


As always, listening as directly on axis with help immensely. Just a small tilt/angle here or there, can make significant differences. Mopads , can perform the angling, and offer the added benefit of de-coupling to the cabinet. Different angles, both up and down are achievable. Just sayin'.


Nice center channel, refreshing











Good luck


----------



## nick05

Dynaudio Focus 140

Naim Nait5i

Denon 3808

Rel T2

Mac Mini media server

Xbox 360

Panaxmax 5300

Logitech Harmony 1


----------



## IndyJeep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FOH* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> +1
> 
> 
> I'd have to be somewhat concerned as well. I remember your last set of pics;
> 
> 
> And I think you may elicit some better center channel response, and smoothness with a re-positioning, added elevation and getting away from the center of that shelving. The diffraction, and subsequent issues with the irregular surfaces etc., can be terribly problematic. Merely something to explore, that's all. The center channel possesses so, so much content/energy, and certainly has become a vital aspect in a multi-channel based rig. At minimum, striving for getting all adjacent elements behind the front face of the CC is a solid platform for a starting point. I realize aesthetics are likely a concern.
> 
> 
> I remember your previous post due to your "IndyJeep" title. What's the significance, curious? I'm from Indianapolis.
> 
> 
> Thanks and good luck.



Well I used to and still dabble in Jeeps back when i created this name. Loved the off road machines. And I am born and raised in Indianapolis and currently am in the Wanamaker area. Are you currently in Indy?


And on the center channel unfortunately part of it is aesthetics, the Mrs. allows me some things and others not so much haha. But in this wide open area, well everything just received a huge breath of fresh air.


Appreciate the comments,

Adam


----------



## jackbuzz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IndyJeep* /forum/post/20816331
> 
> 
> Well I used to and still dabble in Jeeps back when i created this name. Loved the off road machines. And I am born and raised in Indianapolis and currently am in the Wanamaker area. Are you currently in Indy?
> 
> 
> And on the center channel unfortunately part of it is aesthetics, the Mrs. allows me some things and others not so much haha. But in this wide open area, well everything just received a huge breath of fresh air.
> 
> 
> Appreciate the comments,
> 
> Adam



Can't tell by picture, any chance to add a 2-3" shelf ext. width of center? Glue, screw, plug, and paint. Then you can pull center out further.


I'm just a few miles away (Washinton Sq.) grew up county fair area.


----------



## FOH

Quote:

Originally Posted by *IndyJeep* 
Well I used to and still dabble in Jeeps back when i created this name. Loved the off road machines. And I am born and raised in Indianapolis and currently am in the Wanamaker area. Are you currently in Indy?


And on the center channel unfortunately part of it is aesthetics, the Mrs. allows me some things and others not so much haha. But in this wide open area, well everything just received a huge breath of fresh air.


Appreciate the comments,

Adam
Yep, I'm in the Indy area.


My wife of a quarter century, is so tolerant of my gear. Hell I've had pro gear in and out of our nice rooms, in so many different iterations it's not funny. I'm lucky she gets it. Many years ago she went to a concert, or club, or something, I asked her how the sound was. She proceeded to detail things very well,..so I realized then that she'd been paying attention all this time


----------



## machavez00

Bose 301 Series II L/R, Optimus Center, SL, SR, RCA 200 watt powered sub, Yamaha RX-V361, LG 47LV5500


----------



## IndyJeep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jackbuzz* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Can't tell by picture, any chance to add a 2-3" shelf ext. width of center? Glue, screw, plug, and paint. Then you can pull center out further.
> 
> 
> I'm just a few miles away (Washinton Sq.) grew up county fair area.



Unfortunately no. When I get my sub tomorrow, FedEx, I'm going to reorganize a few things on the shelf. Might move it to the bottom shelf and then see if I can angle it up slightly with some shims or something thing like that. I'll see how that works out.


Used to work over on that side of town. I'm working in Castleton now.

Adam


----------



## IndyJeep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FOH* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, I'm in the Indy area.
> 
> 
> My wife of a quarter century, is so tolerant of my gear. Hell I've had pro gear in and out of our nice rooms, in so many different iterations it's not funny. I'm lucky she gets it. Many years ago she went to a concert, or club, or something, I asked her how the sound was. She proceeded to detail things very well,..so I realized then that she'd been paying attention all this time



Haha very nice. I might be able to convert her one day, but not right now. Your very lucky to have caught one like that.


----------



## FOH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *machavez00* /forum/post/20825738
> 
> 
> Bose 301 Series II L/R, Optimus Center, SL, SR, RCA 200 watt powered sub, Yamaha RX-V361, LG 47LV5500



Thanks for the pics. I remember those 301's well.


Good luck


----------



## machavez00

I have moved the sub to the right to get it out of the corner. It's less "boomy"


----------



## IndyJeep

Just got my sub. Gonna do some calibration this weekend. But just hooking it up and watching a little tv and listening to some music, it opens up a whole new sound in the room. Digs deep and sounds great!


SVS PB12+ in a wonderful cherry finish.

So pretty.


----------



## yanknuck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IndyJeep* /forum/post/20835300
> 
> 
> SVS PB12+ in a wonderful cherry finish.
> 
> So pretty.



Very nice! I may have to get me one. However when I looked on the SVS web site, I thought it looked totally different. Your's appears to be sealed/down firing. The one I thought was the same was ported/front firing. What am I missing? I'm sure it's a simple mistake on my part.

-Peter


----------



## IndyJeep

Ya mine is the older model with the down firing and rear ports, got it off audiogon for what think was a fairly good price considering what the new ones go for. I actually prefer this design because of the cleaner look it gives.


----------



## jaball77

The latest iteration of my living room... Paradigm Studio 40 v.2 (on ultra custom $17 home made stands) with a Studio CC-490 center and Outlaw LFM-1 Plus sub. It's pretty awesome.


----------



## jproy13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jaball77* /forum/post/20838070
> 
> 
> The latest iteration of my living room... Paradigm Studio 40 v.2 (on ultra custom $17 home made stands) with a Studio CC-490 center and Outlaw LFM-1 Plus sub. It's pretty awesome.



Those stands are home made? If you would have not mentioned it, I don't think many of us would have guess. Looks great!!


----------



## jaball77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jproy13* /forum/post/20838171
> 
> 
> Those stands are home made? If you would have not mentioned it, I don't think many of us would have guess. Looks great!!



They were pretty easy once I figured them out... The flat parts are 1/2" MDF. The top plate is one layer of MDF sized to the speaker (8"x12"). The bottoms are two 12"x12" pieces of MDF glued together with a quarter round on the top layer. I cut them from a 24x24 piece of 1/2" MDF available at Lowes or Home Depot...I don't remember which...


The posts are 2" diameter oak dowels from Home Depot (or Lowes, I don't remember...) cut to length. It was a pain in the ass to find a straight one, but I found a couple in the bin.


I calculated and measured the locations for the dowels, marked where the edges of the dowels should be on the base, then glued them in place. When they were dry, I put deck screws through the bottom plate into the dowels for extra strength.


Similar process for the top plate, but I only secured them with screws, no glue, just in case I wanted to cut them down to a different length (which I did later).


After it was all together I hit it with a couple of coats of semi gloss black paint, stuck some rubber feet on the bottom, and Bob's your uncle!


Luckily my dad has a table saw and a router so they went together pretty quick. But you could do it with a circular saw I suppose, and either leave the bottom plate flat, or cut the top of it with the blade at a 45 degree angle to get a bevel on it.


----------



## tommyjon

I have this version of Plantronics headset speakers that rock, the quality is as good as it gets. I would recommend going with some sort of Plantronics wireless headset or even a GN Netcom headset.


----------



## Noman74656

Hi All,


I recently purchased a Denon AVR 791 to upgrade form a Panasonic theater-in-a-box from 2005, and was impressed with the difference to say the least.


However, I'm still using the 5 speakers from that system,with 2 giant floor speaks from the 70s, and some off brand powered 12in sub.


I was waiting for a speaker deal to upgrade, and found some Polk Monitor series II speakers.


I'm thinking of going with two 60C floor standing, and the CS1 for the center to upgrade my fronts.


Would it really be worth it to upgrade to a CS2? or downgrade to the 50s? I figure I'll keep the sub, and use two of the old panasonic speakers plus the old giant speakers for surround.


Any advice? I'm still pretty new to home theater building.


----------



## TheLaw612




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Noman74656* /forum/post/20846959
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> 
> I recently purchased a Denon AVR 791 to upgrade form a Panasonic theater-in-a-box from 2005, and was impressed with the difference to say the least.
> 
> 
> However, I'm still using the 5 speakers from that system,with 2 giant floor speaks from the 70s, and some off brand powered 12in sub.
> 
> 
> I was waiting for a speaker deal to upgrade, and found some Polk Monitor series II speakers.
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of going with two 60C floor standing, and the CS1 for the center to upgrade my fronts.
> 
> 
> Would it really be worth it to upgrade to a CS2? or downgrade to the 50s? I figure I'll keep the sub, and use two of the old panasonic speakers plus the old giant speakers for surround.
> 
> 
> Any advice? I'm still pretty new to home theater building.



Head on over to the Polk Thread and read a few pages. But to answer your question: Yes, it is absolutely worth it to get the 60's and CS2 over the 50's and a CS1. I've heard both set ups - had the 60's and CS2 - and it sounded much better, especially the dialogue in the movies.


----------



## FOH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Noman74656* /forum/post/20846959
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> 
> I recently purchased a Denon AVR 791 to upgrade form a Panasonic theater-in-a-box from 2005, and was impressed with the difference to say the least.
> 
> 
> However, I'm still using the 5 speakers from that system,with 2 giant floor speaks from the 70s, and some off brand powered 12in sub.
> 
> 
> I was waiting for a speaker deal to upgrade, and found some Polk Monitor series II speakers.
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of going with two 60C floor standing, and the CS1 for the center to upgrade my fronts.
> 
> 
> Would it really be worth it to upgrade to a CS2? or downgrade to the 50s? I figure I'll keep the sub, and use two of the old panasonic speakers plus the old giant speakers for surround.
> 
> 
> Any advice? I'm still pretty new to home theater building.



Start your own thread, include as much basic info as possible,..ie room details like cubic feet, dimensions, distance from speakers, listening habits, ..and most of all, budget for each aspect. You'll likely get many responses.


Good luck


----------



## dunan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunga99* /forum/post/20786515
> 
> 
> Here's mine.
> 
> 
> I recently upgraded my Sapphire Center and ST3 Towers with JTR's new Sealed, lighter, Low Profile T8s.
> 
> 
> Here's a pic of the JTR as a Center with the Sapphire ST3 towers:














> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Louie_18* /forum/post/20811925
> 
> 
> My Share...
> 
> 
> Fronts L/R: Paradigm Studio 20 v5
> 
> Center: Paradigm Studio CC-690 v5
> 
> Surrounds: Polk Audio OWM3
> 
> Rear Surrounds: Wharfedale 9SR





Now these are some centers, really nice!


----------



## frankiew

Does anyone know of any slim budget speakers? i cant put speakers in the wall as i am renting, any info would be appreciated, i can not post threads on here yet, i dont know why?? cheers


----------



## Theresa

All the below DIY

Shiva x2 3cf with 15" passive radiator

Tempest x2 4cf with 18" passive radiator

R/L ScanSpeak Revelator midwoofer with Eton Mag/Ceramic tweeters in .5cf sealed

C ScanSpeak Revelator midwoofer with ScanSpeak Illuminator Aircirc tweeter in .5cf sealed


Sides factory made, Emotiva ERD-1s


----------



## hernejj

Bic America RTR-1530

Sennheiser HD 380 Pro


----------



## brianle

Usher Mini Dancer 2


----------



## jerrylundergard












Pioneer 820 reciever - 200

Pioneer bs41 front and surrounds - 80 x 2

Pioneer c21 center - 80

Bic Pl 200 sub- 270


Total - 710$


Toshiba 55 LCD - 950$


This system rocks, Hard!


----------



## Katumbus

I have Dali Grands, Dali Grand Vocal Center & Dali Royal Sceptors for surrounds. The Dali Grand series was produced between 1998-2004. I would like to complete the set so if anyone is interested in selling their Dali Grand Divas and Dali Grand Coupes in Cherry, please contact me! They need to be at least 8/10+. Prefer original boxes for shipping to Melbourne Australia. I'm willing to pay well!


----------



## mhrischuk

L/R: B&W 805's

Center: Paradigm C5

Surround sides: SA-15R Ceilings

Surround backs: SA-15R-30 Ceilings

Sub: Velodyne SPL-1000 Series 1

Sub: SVS PB13-Ultra.


I think I'm going to sell the B&W 805's and replace them with either a set of Paradigm S8's or Legacy Focus HD's or SE's.


Which would you choose? I want big and powerful. I can do it for around $5000 (used or demos)


You can see here why I need the big boys. More pics in my signature link.


----------



## SysteX

Here's mine (recently upgraded TV and front speakers):


Pio VSX1120K

LG 55LW5600

Maggie MMG

Behringer A500

Absolutely abysmal surrounds from a Klipsch computer set


----------



## brianle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SysteX* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Here's mine (recently upgraded TV and front speakers):
> 
> 
> Pio VSX1120K
> 
> LG 55LW5600
> 
> Maggie MMG
> 
> Behringer A500
> 
> Absolutely abysmal surrounds from a Klipsch computer set



Nice system. How is the mmg compared to the 1.7?


----------



## SysteX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brianle* /forum/post/20876819
> 
> 
> Nice system. How is the mmg compared to the 1.7?



Thanks.


I can't really say since I've never heard the 1.7s. I actually bought the MMGs having never heard any Maggies. I think my space is just about the smallest I could possibly get away with and not ruin the soundstaging and imaging of the MMGs. I'm not sure the 1.7s would even work very well in my small room. There is a dealer about 45 minutes away from me; I'll probably end up making a visit out there to hear the 1.7s before my trade-in period is up...


----------



## goobenet

Fronts: Eosone RSF1000's

Center: Eosone RSC300

Side Surround: JBL Control 5's

Rear Surround: Eosone RSF400's

Subs: 2x 18" "generic" DJ subs



I've always loved the sound of the Eosone lineup, but thought they were overpriced. I got a chance to pick the whole set up for $400 at a garage sale a few years ago and jumped all over it. I've replaced the tweeters on the 1000's and the 400's with ribbons since the little .75" silk dome, i always thought, couldn't keep up. The ribbons bring a very nice welcoming high-end to the system.


And yes, the 1000's do have subs built in, but the little 10" push/pulls can't keep up with some content, the 18 inchers get the low-end (13hz-50hz) very nicely and the 10's fill the rest.


----------



## lbrande

Legacy Audio Whispers (mains)

Legacy Audio Marquis (Center)

Custom Legacy Audio (Rears)

M&K MX250 (Sub)

Parasound 2500U (Processor)

Parasound 5250 (Amp)


----------



## YeuEmMaiMai

Have been using the following setup since 2004


1. Yamaha HTR 5635 receiver $150 (B stock)

2. 4x Yamaha NS-6490s 2 are from 1991, 2 are from 2004 ($100 a pair)

3. 2x Yamaha YST SW-215 subs ($100 each)

4. 1 NS C125 center speaker ($80)


might replace the receiver with a yamaha unit that supports multiple HDMI inputs just to simplify the wiring and upgrade to a YST SW-315. Finally I will replace the older NS-6490s with newer ones that match the 2004 models.


Total price for setup was $630


the replacement receiver is a Yamaha RX-V567BL 7.1 Channel one with 4 HDMI inputs B stock for $210


----------



## a911driver

This will be the bedroom system to go with new 55" Samsung 240Hrz LCD

See pix for prices.


----------



## Macstatic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *a911driver* /forum/post/20914305
> 
> 
> This will be the bedroom system to go with new 55" Samsung 240Hrz LCD
> 
> See pix for prices.



Dude that's a sweet compact setup! You could've gotten those V-minis for $152 each from Vanns though with a promo code.










You got the V-mini CC and the Marantz for great prices though! Where did you get these all at?


----------



## a911driver

Its all from Vann's. What promo code? I'll call back and get difference refunded.


----------



## Macstatic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *a911driver* /forum/post/20914515
> 
> 
> Its all from Vann's. What promo code? I'll call back and get difference refunded.



amexaudio


----------



## linger63




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Krokov* /forum/post/20554826
> 
> 
> I haven't seen any ATC speakers in this thread. I use three of them across the front:-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are fully active with three amps in each speaker. ATC make everything themselves apart from the tweeter.
> 
> I use a pair of Genelecs for the rears.




Hi,



Good to see a fellow ATC man.


Not many of us on this thread!!


Can't believe the difference in going ACTIVE with ATC


I run ATC SCM 70 ASL 25th Anniversary Edition as MAINS


ATC C4CA as a CENTRE


WHATMOUGH Signature 303's as REARS (powered by an ME 850)


and 2 X VELODYNE HGS 15 SUBS


Some Pics below..........Sorry but I'm NO photographer!!!



Cheers,


John



P.S. Empty shelf due to INTEGRA DHC 80.1 Pre/Pro being out on loan to a mate


----------



## mhrischuk

This is my HT room Let me fix the links..


There is about $34,000 worth of stuff here but I didn't pay that much because I bought many items used or on discount.

Some items purchased brand new at discount. Some ebay, some full price.


I put prices... retail/my price


L/R: Legacy Focus SE Pearl Black $9000/5000

Center: Paradigm C5 $5000/2500

Surround sides: SA-15R Ceilings $1200/600

Surround backs: SA-15R-30 Ceilings $1200/600

Sub: Velodyne SPL-1000 Series 1 $1100

Sub: SVS PB13-Ultra. $1600

AVR: Pioneer Elite SC-05 $1800/600

Mains Amp: Bryston 14B SST $6000/3500

BluRay: Panasonic BMP-BDT210 $200

Plasma: Panasonic TH-65PZ850U (65") $5995/3500

Cabinet: Salamander Synergy $1600


Totals:

Retail: $33,650

Discount/Used: $20,800


Savings: $12,850



My room is 25 x 25 and I used one side for the HT. Not the best but it ended up pretty darn awesome. I used all Paradigm ceilings.


SA-15R for front surrounds and SA-15R-30's for the rear surrounds. The SA-15R is down firing and the -30's are angle fired at 30 degrees.


----------



## caper_1

that is a nice looking room dude. Well done on the wall mounted TV, looks fabulous. those in-ceiling speakers are pretty sweet looking too!! I was 99% set on a SVS sub but I changed my mind and will be building a CSS quartet12....your SVS looks awesome...how does it perform in that sized room?? A+ on your setup!


----------



## hifisponge

*Wilson Benesch Trinity, Centre and ARCs + JL F112 Home Theater*














































































































Took ownership of these several months ago but only recently got around to taking some decent snapshots. Judged on the whole, with the sub and Audyssey EQ optimized, this system provides an unstrained, full range, expansive sound with a natural sounding and detailed midrange, delicate highs and deep, taught bass. One thing that really appeals to me about the WB speakers is that their drivers are very well behaved and free of any sort of audible resonances or edgy, aggressive distortion I've heard in too many high-end speakers. It makes for an always listenable sound, while still providing the sense of realism and detail you expect from stupid-expensive speakers.


----------



## jproy13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hifisponge* /forum/post/20933343
> 
> *Wilson Benesch Trinity, Centre and ARCs + JL F112 Home Theater*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took ownership of these several months ago but only recently got around to taking some decent snapshots. Judged on the whole, with the sub and Audyssey EQ optimized, this system provides an unstrained, full range, expansive sound with a natural sounding and detailed midrange, delicate highs and deep, taught bass. One thing that really appeals to me about the WB speakers is that their drivers are very well behaved and free of any sort of audible resonances or edgy, aggressive distortion I've heard in too many high-end speakers. It makes for an always listenable sound, while still providing the sense of realism and detail you expect from stupid-expensive speakers.



Those things are work of arts! Very tasteful and clean looking. And it must sound sweet too.


----------



## hifisponge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jproy13* /forum/post/20936085
> 
> 
> Those things are work of arts! Very tasteful and clean looking. And it must sound sweet too.



Thanks jproy13. The Wilson Benesch speakers are functional art. It was my goal to find speakers that look as good as they sound. A tougher task than it may seem. I've owned some other speakers that were just as handsome in their own way, but as with so many high-end speakers, most of them make anything but the best recordings sound like crap.


----------



## caper_1

 Centrios indoor/outdoor speakers . Paid $25 for the pair. Hooked up in the kids' treehouse with a HTiB Kenwood AVR and sub. It doesn't sound too bad for $25 speakers and being outside too... lol...


----------



## robc1976

*Fronts:* RF-82II
*Wides:* RF-82II
*Heights:* RB-61II
*Center:* RC-64II
*Surrounds:* RB-61II
*Sub:* Elemental design 15" A5-350 (another on the way)
*Reciever:* 4311Ci


----------



## its phillip

Added an old amp to my setup the other day. All the speakers and stuff are still the same though











http://imgur.com/8UJqa.jpg%5B/IMG%5D


----------



## John1400

Just a couple pics of my Paradigm setup.


----------



## WGMARQ

I'm just getting started at this so I hope you all don't mind answering a few thousand stupid questions










I just got the EVO2 50's, I'll add the center channel and a better sub on Wednesday. Then I just need to find a set of surrounds, I might just get a set of EVO2 30's for that. Then the questions will start, I want to upgrade my 10 year old Marantz SR7200.


----------



## Macstatic

Posted here back when I had a COMPLETELY different setup. Only thing the same as last is my receiver.


Switched from:

Energy CF-70 mains

Energy CC-10 center

Energy CF-30 rears

Energy Take Classic heights

Energy Take Classic sub


to


Energy RC-50 mains

Energy RC-LCR center

Energy CR-10 rears

Energy RC-10 heights

Outlaw LFM-2 sub











Sorry about the mess and the wall unit is to "baby-proof." I'm a family man, gotta do what I gotta do.


----------



## hrdluck13

Have you noticed a big difference in switching lines? I am considering it as well... I like Energy but am looking for something different this time around I think.


----------



## Macstatic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hrdluck13* /forum/post/20973458
> 
> 
> Have you noticed a big difference in switching lines? I am considering it as well... I like Energy but am looking for something different this time around I think.



To me, there has been a huge difference. I'm a very big fan of Energy speakers, and I think they all generally have the same sound I've come to enjoy, but switching from the new C-series to the Reference Connoisseur (RC) line has been a great switch.


Took me a while to collect all these discontinued speakers (every speaker except the CR-10 rears in my new setup are discontinued, even the sub), but totally worth it. The sound is MUCH better to me.


----------



## HDSapper

Some really beautiful speaker setups here all! I need to stop looking now, because I can't afford anymore purchases.


I'm using Zu Druids for my 2-channel system. For home theater I just switched from Polk Audio to Emotiva's Reference speakers which are on clearance now. I have the ERT-8.3 towers for mains, and ERM-6.2 monitors for center and surrounds. Also using a pair of their Ultra 12 subs. I'm really impressed with the upgrade, and the price just makes it that much better.


----------



## drewh01

Yeah, same here. Those Emo 8.3s/6.3s are a great speaker combo and the clearance price makes them sound even better.


----------



## gurkey

Several sets of XTZ "high end" bookshelves 99.26 with ribbon tweeter assemblies.


----------



## DyeLooper

Well I have been through about 30 pages of systems, some real beauties out there. Here is my system: I am in the process of getting rid of the front 3 speakers. I am having a hard time choosing between Focal 726V, Paradigm Studio 60's or B & W CM9 or 683's. I do enjoy the sound from the VM1's, but I'm looking for a change to some nice towers as I have been listening to more music these days. I still want to have that nice HT sound though too. Comments would be greatly appreciated.


B&W VM1 Satellite Speakers (All the way around)

Definitive Technology Powerfield 15 Subwoofer

Yamaha RX-A2000 (Just purchased)

Panasonic 42" Plasma

Panamax 1000 Surge Protector

Pioneer CLD-D702 Laser Disc Player

Samsung Blu-Ray Player BD-C6500

Direc-TV HDDVR HR22-100

Harmony 880 Remote


The Cherry stand was just recently made by a wood working friend. It has no legs and is attached to the wall via a French clip holding system (I Love it).


----------



## DyeLooper

Some more pictures


----------



## dimetera413

I like the helmets. GO PATS


----------



## bkirk21088

New member here, recently upgraded to "real" audio stuff for my gaming/music/htpc. I picked up a set of Yamaha NSA-3500 speakers for pretty cheap as my fronts and a polk CS1 center. Still deciding on which speakers to get for my rear surrounds as this setup is in my bedroom. Denon AVR-591 for the receiver and a BIC PL-200 for the subwoofer.


----------



## SlowcarIX

Front stage: Emerald Physics CS2.3 + JTR-12 + Quad Hsu ULS-15 + Polk RTi4 Surround


----------



## jproy13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SlowcarIX* /forum/post/21009738
> 
> 
> Front stage: Emerald Physics CS2.3 + JTR-12 + Quad Hsu ULS-15 + Polk RTi4 Surround



eeeuhh.....WOW







!. Very nice.


----------



## kyle454




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hifisponge* /forum/post/20933343
> 
> *Wilson Benesch Trinity, Centre and ARCs + JL F112 Home Theater*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took ownership of these several months ago but only recently got around to taking some decent snapshots. Judged on the whole, with the sub and Audyssey EQ optimized, this system provides an unstrained, full range, expansive sound with a natural sounding and detailed midrange, delicate highs and deep, taught bass. One thing that really appeals to me about the WB speakers is that their drivers are very well behaved and free of any sort of audible resonances or edgy, aggressive distortion I've heard in too many high-end speakers. It makes for an always listenable sound, while still providing the sense of realism and detail you expect from stupid-expensive speakers.



can I ask how much the trinity speakers are?


----------



## brickyardz

Don't have any pics, but I have KEF Q900's, Q600C,Q800's for surrounds. All hooked up to an Arcam AVR 600. Things sound good,but I think I will be looking to upgrade soon. Looking for something that will be better all around,for movies,music,and gaming. I also need to look into picking up a sub.


----------



## DyeLooper

They are in the house but not playing yet. Upgrading from B & W VM1 satellite speakers to towers.


----------



## pokekevin

Originally started out with a Samsung HTQ-45 HTIB which I used for about 5 years. Few months ago I upgraded to a Denon DT390XP kit...than a week ago I went with MLT2s from Martin Logan and I'm very pleased







Pics in sig!


----------



## derrickdj1

Hello, this can be a helpful forum. I am new to HT and have a Pioneer SC 35, Klipsch VB 15 has Front R/L and RS/LS and a Klipsch VC 25 for center. I also use my old klipsch 500 satellite speakers for front wide and surround back. I would like to here opions on my use of the satellite. Not sure what to upgrade next. The system is used 90% dvd/tv and 10% music.


----------



## derrickdj1

This look like a Superman setup!! I bet it sounds great! Very nice, so enjoy.


----------



## Bigred7078




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kyle454* /forum/post/21017921
> 
> 
> can I ask how much the trinity speakers are?



I believe they retail a bit over $10k


----------



## zoey67




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brickyardz* /forum/post/21022504
> 
> 
> Don't have any pics, but I have KEF Q900's, Q600C,Q800's for surrounds. All hooked up to an Arcam AVR 600. Things sound good,but I think I will be looking to upgrade soon. Looking for something that will be better all around,for movies,music,and gaming. I also need to look into picking up a sub.



There in lies the problem. I have a good hunch if you add a good sub you won't need to upgrade










I watched dark of the moon with a friends setup of iq90's + hsu 3.3 and it was phenomenal.


----------



## hifisponge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kyle454* /forum/post/21017921
> 
> 
> can I ask how much the trinity speakers are?



No prob. $10,500 a pair. About $20K for the 5 channel set-up. Stupid money, in other words.


----------



## ejusted




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hifisponge* /forum/post/21027558
> 
> 
> No prob. $10,500 a pair. About $20K for the 5 channel set-up. Stupid money, in other words.










That's a nice junk a change!! As long as you are happy with how it sounds then I'm sure the *"stupid money"* aspect doesn't matter that much. Great looking pics btw.


----------



## machavez00

Are my L/R's ok where they are, or should I move them?


----------



## FOH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *machavez00* /forum/post/21029378
> 
> 
> Are my L/R's ok where they are, or should I move them?



How do you like the sound?


If you had a mounting/shelving means, you could experiment with them based off the right channel just inside the door,..and thus the left the same amount off the left of the display also. Allowing a little more room outside the speakers allows for a much more natural sounding acoustic perspective. When they're close to a side wall, destructive interferences take place, and can be a problem.


Just because they'd be closer together, doesn't necessarily mean the image width would be harmed either. You may like the perspective. If not, leave them where they are. Just be mindful not to have adjacent obstructions in the immediate vicinity even with, or in front of them. This causes VER (very early reflections) and other diffractive issues, which may or may not be a problem.


Experiment, generally speakers perform best out in the open, away from elements that diffract, reflect, or otherwise affect the sound-field.



Have fun and experiment!


----------



## spikr

Hi peoples, I'm brand new in here so I hope i dont p*ss anyone off because i dont even know if im posting in the right place. So sorry in advance.


I have some Community speakers that i ran with my sound system in a club i owned 5 years ago. I have since sold the club and my speakers came home with me. I am trying to sell them but i have no idea what they would be worth today, and I was hoping that someone could help me out.


I have : 2- COMMUNITY, CSX 60-S2 SUBWOOFERS 4 SUBS IN EACH BOX

600W RMS OR 1500W PROGRAM


2-COMMUNITY, XLT 46 SPEAKERS 200 W CONTINUOUS 500W PROGRAM


They are about 9 or 10 years old and were used basically just on weekends for 4 years.

If anyone could tell me what these speakers would be worth today, it would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks in advance, and if im posting in the wrong place, please let me know so i can move my sorry butt where it belongs. lol


----------



## mhrischuk

Community is right down the road from me in Chester, Pa


----------



## spikr

Lol thats right. Its stamped on my speakers!

Awesome setup by the way!!


Hey, how about you stoppin in there some day and askin them what my speakers are worth. Right from the horses mouth. lol


----------



## mhrischuk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spikr* /forum/post/21045068
> 
> 
> Lol thats right. Its stamped on my speakers!
> 
> Awesome setup by the way!!



Thanks


I just upgraded.. still need to put up the pics. I replaced the B&W 805's L/R's with a pair of Legacy Focus SE in black pearl .... powered by a Bryston 14B sst.


----------



## Noize4

Paradigm Monitor 7 v6 mains

Paradigm cc190 v6 center

Paradigm Atom Monitor s.7 surround

Hsu VTF-3 mk2 sub

Denon AVR-1912


----------



## mhrischuk

You know it's a great day when you see this...












Check out those little B&W 805's on the stands.... I'll tell you what, between the Legacy Focus SE's and the amp upgrade from the Pioneer SC-05 to a Bryston 14B sst.. it's amazing the headroom I was missing. The new amp is there on the floor. Amp weighs 90 lbs and the speakers are 200lbs each.


----------



## lbrande




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mhrischuk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You know it's a great day when you see this...
> 
> 
> Check out those little B&W 805's on the stands.... I'll tell you what, between the Legacy Focus SE's and the amp upgrade from the Pioneer SC-05 to a Bryston 14B sst.. it's amazing the headroom I was missing. The new amp is there on the floor. Amp weighs 90 lbs and the speakers are 200lbs each.



Now we're talking!!


----------



## lbrande

 Attachment 224689 


Currently the Marquis is on the floor, but after we weld some steel" we'll mount the speaker above the tv


----------



## dunan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mhrischuk* /forum/post/21051155
> 
> 
> You know it's a great day when you see this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out those little B&W 805's on the stands.... I'll tell you what, between the Legacy Focus SE's and the amp upgrade from the Pioneer SC-05 to a Bryston 14B sst.. it's amazing the headroom I was missing. The new amp is there on the floor. Amp weighs 90 lbs and the speakers are 200lbs each.





Great Gravy!!!!!


Those are sweet, and digging the house too!


*mumbles something about always wanted to live in a wooded area in a big house...*


----------



## jproy13




mhrischuk said:


> You know it's a great day when you see this...
> 
> 
> Check out those little B&W 805's on the stands.... I'll tell you what, between the Legacy Focus SE's and the amp upgrade from the Pioneer SC-05 to a Bryston 14B sst.. it's amazing the headroom I was missing. The new amp is there on the floor. Amp weighs 90 lbs and the speakers are 200lbs each.
> 
> 
> EPIC


----------



## cement53

Our computer is a couple years old, and it recently caught a virus. So my mom wiped everything out with the back up Operating System disk.But now our speakers don't work, and it's driving me crazy. When i go to add new hardware it says the speakers are fine. My dad said he looked into it and we have to download the audio drive? or something. Anyone know what I'm talking about?


----------



## lbrande




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cement53* /forum/post/21054402
> 
> 
> Our computer is a couple years old, and it recently caught a virus. So my mom wiped everything out with the back up Operating System disk.But now our speakers don't work, and it's driving me crazy. When i go to add new hardware it says the speakers are fine. My dad said he looked into it and we have to download the audio drive? or something. Anyone know what I'm talking about?



Drivers are the interface between hardware and the computer. It allows commands from the computer to be interpreted by the component. If your computer has a sound card, such as SoundBlaster, you must go to their website, and download the driver (software) that was made for your device (soundcard) and the operating system that you use.


Does this help?


----------



## Woodshed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Woodshed* /forum/post/11195973
> 
> 
> Holy crap!! I LOVE the gen1 def tech speakers. Those were in my very first HT.
> 
> 
> Now:
> 
> 
> Von Schweikert VR4 genIII HSE (mains)
> 
> Von Scweikert LCR 40HSE center (custom made by VS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Von Scweikert VR 3.5 (rears)
> 
> Paradigm servo 15v1



Found this old post by me and have added a couple things over the past couple years.


Now have Von Schweikert VR1's as surround backs and added a Paradigm Signature Servo sub.


----------



## LonghornBass

I am under gunned compared to some of the folk here...haha. Right now I have a Def Tech pro monitor 800 speaker system, Rel T-3, a Marantz 5005, PS3, and Panny 42".


My new sm350s for mains are en route as we speak and I am working on upgrading my sub. SVS and Outlaw have my attention


----------



## danielleclere

Definitive technology bp7004 mains

Definitive technology clr2002 center

Definitive technology bp2x surrounds

Svs pb12plus subwoofer

Svs aseq1

Denon avr 3808

Denon 2500 bluray

Jvc hd550 projector

Gik acoustic panels & bass traps

carada 114" screen


----------



## FOH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mhrischuk* /forum/post/21051155
> 
> 
> You know it's a great day when you see this...



Legacy, sweet.


With the added firepower, you're going to need to pursue some acoustic optimization. A superb audio experience is all about the _room_, and the manner in which it interacts with great _loudspeakers_. You've certainly got the loudspeakers.


I'm a big proponent of how proper dynamics entirely transform the listening experience. You either have it or you don't. Some individuals that haven't really experienced realistic dynamics, typically dismiss their importance in the home.


Congrats on the purchase,...Bryston-Legacy Focus SE's,...you're ready for 2 channel mastering duties


----------



## alkemac

I'm thrilled with my Goldenear Tritons, 50C and the smaller surrounds. Clarity without added distortion. Superb bass with the built in subwoofers. Huge soundstage. Speakers disappear. Great for classical music and home theater. Decor matches the Vizio 553. Both appear as if they were made for each other.


----------



## spikr

SWEET!!!! Thats a sick setup Bro. Your gonna feel that right through you. Gotta love it!! Enjoy!!!


----------



## DyeLooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alkemac* /forum/post/21063553
> 
> 
> I'm thrilled with my Goldenear Tritons, 50C and the smaller surrounds. Clarity without added distortion. Superb bass with the built in subwoofers. Huge soundstage. Speakers disappear. Great for classical music and home theater. Decor matches the Vizio 553. Both appear as if they were made for each other.



Prove it, we wanna see pictures! Pictures, we want PICTURES!


----------



## speakerman1

I own a pair of Zealth Loudspeakers the ZAL36T series


----------



## DrErling

Front L/R: Speakercraft AIM Cinema Five

Front Center: Speakercraft AIM LCR Five

Surround: Speakercraft AIM Dipole Three

Sub: 2xSpeakercraft Cinema 10 System


DrE


----------



## tony123

mhrischuk, we get the photos of cardboard, but none of the speakers themselves?


----------



## pondel

LOYA A6 Mini USB Rechargeable Portable Speaker

- It has built-in Lithium battery , can play music


- Directly connection to personal computer, netbook and the product with audio interface


- Line in :configure 3.5mm plugs

http://www.pludeal.com/10pcs-loya-a6...-5v_p3115.html


----------



## tike71

Previous 2ch setup:

Denon D7000

NuForce HDP Headphone Amp/USB DAC











New setup:

B&W CM5

Rotel RB-1552 Power Amp

NuForce HDP PreAmp


----------



## machavez00




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *machavez00* /forum/post/21029378
> 
> 
> Are my L/R's ok where they are, or should I move them?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FOH* /forum/post/21029520
> 
> 
> How do you like the sound?
> 
> 
> If you had a mounting/shelving means, you could experiment with them based off the right channel just inside the door,..and thus the left the same amount off the left of the display also. Allowing a little more room outside the speakers allows for a much more natural sounding acoustic perspective. When they're close to a side wall, destructive interferences take place, and can be a problem.
> 
> 
> Just because they'd be closer together, doesn't necessarily mean the image width would be harmed either. You may like the perspective. If not, leave them where they are. Just be mindful not to have adjacent obstructions in the immediate vicinity even with, or in front of them. This causes VER (very early reflections) and other diffractive issues, which may or may not be a problem.
> 
> 
> Experiment, generally speakers perform best out in the open, away from elements that diffract, reflect, or otherwise affect the sound-field.
> 
> 
> 
> Have fun and experiment!




I moved the L/R in as FOH suggested. Audio stage is greatly improved with 2 channel audio voices emanating from the center.


----------



## Mupi

Klipsch KG's and Sunfire Junior


----------



## Rick88

Klipsch Heresy III


----------



## FOH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *machavez00* /forum/post/21087347
> 
> 
> I moved the L/R in as FOH suggested. Audio stage is greatly improved with 2 channel audio voices emanating from the center.



Awesome,....I'm glad you like it.


A couple additional tips, I would experiment with a slight toe in, or pointing the L&R mains just a little toward the center. Don't move them from where they are, simply twist them slightly, so that they point inward a little bit. Typically, this gives the presentation more "air" (10-15khz), and also allows slightly better vocal/dialog intelligibility for two reasons. The increased 10khz and above, is due to the fact that typical loudspeakers "beam" their HF content at the highest frequencies. These frequencies add a wonderful measure of sparkle or air, and without them, the presentation is somewhat subdued. Also, the designers generally design the speaker to be listened to directly on axis, so the upper limit of the mid-woofer is also best experienced directly on axis, because it too "beams", or becomes more directional at it's upper range of response.


So if you angle them inward slightly, you can hear the response curve that the designer intended, and more of what the engineer of the recording intended as well. An added benefit of the inward angle, is less energy is directed to the adjacent sidewall boundaries, so less destructive acoustic interaction.


So all in all, just a little tweak here and there, can make all the difference in imaging and frequency response,... regardless of system size or complexity.


Thanks and good luck



btw; Next, you can concentrate on the center channel, and getting it up on top of the shelf,...and in front of the TV, get it more in line with the others and allow it to _breathe_ naturally.


----------



## FOH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mupi* /forum/post/21088180
> 
> 
> Klipsch KG's and Sunfire Junior




Wow, I've never seen an equipment rack between the listener, and the speakers like that....how does it sound? Which speakers are you using?


----------



## machavez00




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FOH* /forum/post/21090269
> 
> 
> Awesome,....I'm glad you like it.
> 
> 
> A couple additional tips, I would experiment with a slight toe in, or pointing the L&R mains just a little toward the center. Don't move them from where they are, simply twist them slightly, so that they point inward a little bit. Typically, this gives the presentation more "air" (10-15khz), and also allows slightly better vocal/dialog intelligibility for two reasons. The increased 10khz and above, is due to the fact that typical loudspeakers "beam" their HF content at the highest frequencies. These frequencies add a wonderful measure of sparkle or air, and without them, the presentation is somewhat subdued. Also, the designers generally design the speaker to be listened to directly on axis, so the upper limit of the mid-woofer is also best experienced directly on axis, because it too "beams", or becomes more directional at it's upper range of response.
> 
> 
> So if you angle them inward slightly, you can hear the response curve that the designer intended, and more of what the engineer of the recording intended as well. An added benefit of the inward angle, is less energy is directed to the adjacent sidewall boundaries, so less destructive acoustic interaction.
> 
> 
> So all in all, just a little tweak here and there, can make all the difference in imaging and frequency response,... regardless of system size or complexity.
> 
> 
> Thanks and good luck
> 
> 
> 
> btw; Next, you can concentrate on the center channel, and getting it up on top of the shelf,...and in front of the TV, get it more in line with the others and allow it to _breathe_ naturally.



I did have on top in front of the TV before.


This is with my 301's as my L/R.










After reading a post stating that the L/R/C should be better acoustically matched, I retired the 301's and moved the surrounds up front. Don't laugh







, but they are Radio Shack Optimus and do the job. All speakers levels are at 0 now. I had the surrounds at 5/10 before.


----------



## Hughbert

Been looking at the others speakers and i feel rather inferior but i will post the speakers i built for my 18th birthday, the vinyl is coming off so im going to get them professionally painted.


----------



## livilaNic

L/R - Behringer TRUTH B2030A's active studio monitors.


Subs - 2 old Jensen XS bass 10" subs in 1cf enclosures.


----------



## Theresa












My mains.


----------



## freewheelr1

I just bought these from an older lady off craig's list. I don't believe they been used much. Paid $400. I was going to use them for computer speakers now that my klipsch 5.1 system died or as a budget HT setup.


studiomonitor 350 pair


bp 1.2x pair


clr 2002 center channel


powerfield supercube ii


I'm thinking about adding floor standing front channel and using an onkyo tx-nr809 I found a deal on if I use them for HT. Any suggestions?


----------



## Jeckler

My new setup is a Yamaha RX-V871 driving a pair of Polk Audio RTi A3's on VTI UF series stands. Behind the purple sheet on the left is a Klipsch SW-350.

The TV is a Philips 40PFL5505D/F7


----------



## Coolswb

They are three Bic America fh6-LCR.


----------



## crazy4daisy

3 Seaton Catalyst 12C's for LCR

2 Seaton SubMersive's

4 Klipsch speakers (not sure of model) for side/rear surrounds


Movies & music with this current set-up are an incredible experience time after time, however my ultimate goal is to be fully powered by Seaton, so 4 Seaton Sparks to replace the Klipschs are next in line when funds allow, and then finally an Anthem D2v to replace my Denon 2809 as the final piece of my HT jigsaw!


Oh yes, almost forgot, will upgrade the SubMersives to the HP versions too once avaliable to overseas customers (No it never ends does it!)


----------



## mrcoop

been making changes to my system lately...


Front stage...ed [c] 12 left and right...JTR triple 12 center...emotiva erd's for the four surrounds. Gonna change the to a more sensitive surround - gonna get the ed [c] 6 to replace the erd's.


Eventually change out the ed [c] 12's to all jtr...like the mid bass in the jtr...been very happy with the ed's and gonna keepem awhile. The ed 12's seem to play very nicely with the jtr's.


----------



## GaresTaylan

My set up will be finished when I get my replacement surrounds tomorrow.


As of a couple weeks ago I had an Onkyo TX-SR601 running an Infinity Modulus II system.


After tomorrow when the last pair arrives I'll be running a Pioneer VSX-1021 pushing a pair of Energy RC-10's in the front, a pair in the rear and an Energy RC-LCR as the center. I decided to stick with the Infinity 12" sub from the old setup.


----------



## iamgizzard












My first home theater in my first home of two years. A simple and humble set up for now.


60" LG 60PZ750 (Ideal-Lume light in back)

Denon AVR-991

Polk Audio Monitor 70 Series II

Polk Audio CS2 Series II

HSU VTF2-Mk3 (on a GRAMMA)

Apple TV 2

2011 Mac mini

2009 Mac Pro (media server, not pictured)


The PS3 you see on the floor was returned (boo physical media!) but I may get an inexpensive BluRay player in the near future. I also bought some thinner and more flexible HDMI cables from MonoPrice so I'm going to re-cable the components this weekend. Surrounds will come later after I remodel the second floor and get everything built in.


I followed batpig's guide to setting up my receiver and ran the Audyssey MultiEQ XT setup, but would appreciate any tips that could improve the sound of my system. It sounds great to me since I don't have a point of reference. =)


----------



## lbrande

Sure looks good to me...


Congrats.


----------



## FOH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrcoop* /forum/post/21165692
> 
> 
> been making changes to my system lately...
> 
> 
> Front stage...ed [c] 12 left and right...JTR triple 12 center...emotiva erd's for the four surrounds. Gonna change the to a more sensitive surround - gonna get the ed [c] 6 to replace the erd's.
> 
> 
> Eventually change out the ed [c] 12's to all jtr...like the mid bass in the jtr...been very happy with the ed's and gonna keepem awhile. The ed 12's seem to play very nicely with the jtr's.



Very interesting pic. The smallish eD sub driver always seemed perplexing to me. I know it's got mad excursion,..but wow are those things small. Easily, you've got more mid-bass cone area up-front than you do sub cone area in those two subs. I'm always commenting on the importance of bass/mid bass power in the two octaves or so above 60hz. You've got it. Individuals always want impact, and many aren't familiar with where "impact" lies. That system has got some impact.


Nice looking rig there. Any further comments on the eD mains? MF/HF smoothness, extension, capability?


Thanks


----------



## mrcoop

I really like the ed's but was looking for more of a mid bass impact and the t12's fit the bill. To compare, was using the t12 as left and ed as right. Really no comparison but not really a fair fight considering the t12's drivers. There just wasn't enough of mid to lower end on the ed's for me but each speaker has compromises. With that being said, the clarity/dynamics of the ed are excellent and a speaker that would satisfy 99% of people for HT use...but Iam gonna go with 2 more t12's when funds are available. I have not been dissapointed with the ed's...for the money, they are an excellent value!


I have mid bass modules now along the seating area but hoping to get rid of those with the 2 more t12's...but the mbm's really hit me in my chest. Currently running mbm's 50-80 and the ed sub 50 and below...if I lose the mbm's gonna crossover 60 and down.


I much prefer the mid bass hit then the lower end...I love that HIT in the chest feel...but I still get plenty of spl on the lower end too and am pretty flat down to 10hz.


----------



## DidierHC

_Home Theater_

LCR: MKSOUND 2510P

Surround: MKSOUND SS150THX

Sub : BG RADIA BGX-4850

cinepanel acoustic treatment

_hifi_

MKSOUND 1611P


----------



## -BV-

I've had my system for more than 6 years:


KEF Reference Three-Two mains

KEF Reference 202c center

KEF Reference TDM34DS surrounds


Sunfire SignatureTS-EQ12 sub


Krell TAS

Krell HTS 7.1

Krell DVD Standard


Runco VX-1000d

Stewart Firehawk Film Screen


----------



## RAKs_

Speakers:

Front: Monitor Audio RX8

Center: RX center

Surrounds: RXFX

Sub: REL T9

Receiver: Pioneer VSX33

TV: Samsung 46"


Need a projector/screen now


----------



## spkrdr

Attached are a couple of pics of some speakers I've put together for 2-channel stereo listening. The pic on the left shows 1 of 2 high-end mini-monitors built with PE cabs and SS drivers. The Sonus Faber Extrema was the inspiration. I call them the 'Intimates'. Extreme fidelity and surprisingly strong low end make them a stand alone pleasure to listen to.


The pic on the right is of my "Poor Plumber's Pluto's". Inspired by S. Linkwitz's Plutos. However, that's because I used the same drivers, but designed and buit them in a more conventional 2-way configuration with a transmission line woofer/mid section using 4 inch ABS pipe. Low end support comes from a 10 inch woofer/plate amp located in the base of one of the speakers.


----------



## wizard8873

Finally upgraded my TV after 5 years of using my old 32" Hyundai Q321. I went with the LG 55LW5300. I wasn't looking for a 3D TV originally, just wanted something around 55", but after looking at the specs and the price of non-3D TV's, it was hard to pass this up especially since it came with a cheap blu-ray player and 4 pairs of glasses.


Full specs:

2 x Klipsch RF-82 II (front)

2 x Klispch RF-52 II (rears)

Klipsch RC-62 II (center)

2 x Klispch RS-52 II (surrounds)

2 x Klipsch RW-12D

Onkyo TX-SR608

LG 55LW5300

I jokingly said to my gf I need to upgrade the RF-82 II's to RF-7 II's since they look so small next to the screen and she didn't seem too amused lol. Now i just need to get back behind the stand and organize the cables some.



Before:










After:


----------



## TorelliTom

I just recently inherited my sound system...most of it is older, but it sounds great to me..


M&K S-90 F L&R

M&K MX125 Mark 2 Sub

Paradigm ADP 170 rears

Paradigm CC-290 Center

Onkyo TX-SR800 Reciever (will be looking to upgrade soon)


----------



## Gorilla83

Main room:

Definitive BP3000TL mains

Definitive CLR2000 center

Definitive BPVX/P surrounds

CHT SS 18.1 Duo / EP4000 amp - subs


Basement:

Polk Monitor 70 Series II

Polk CS2 Series II Center

Polk Monitor 40 Surrounds

Polk PSW505 Sub


Other / Bedrooms / Office / Gym / Garage

Definitive BP30 Towers - BR

Definitive Trinity Subwoofer - BR

Martin Logan Clarity Electrostatics - office

Marin Logan Fresco Center - office

Bose 301s Series V, gym - gym

Infinity Outdoor speakers - garage


----------



## commsysman

***Main sound system:


Vandersteen Model 3A speakers and 2 Model 2W subwoofers

Audio Research LS-26 preamplifier

Bryston 3B-SST power ampllifier

10 gauge Alpha Wire bi-wire homemade speaker cables

homemade balanced interconnects

Music Hall MMF-7 turntable with Benz Micro Ace cartridge

Audio Research PH-5 phono preamp

Ayre C5xe/mp SACD/CD player

Phillips CD recorder/player


***A/V system in den:


KEF iQ9 speakers

NAD 325BEE integrated amplifier

OPPO DVD/ SACD player

Sony SCD-777-ES SACD/CD player

Sony 60" SXRD TV

Audioquest interconnects and speaker cable



***Audio and A/V system at second (city) home:


PSB Image T6 speakers

Musical Fidelity M3i Integrated Amplifier

Sony SCD-XA5400ES SACD/CD player

Music Hall MMF-5 turntable with Benz Micro cartridge

Musical Fidelity phono stage

Phillips CD recorder/player

Mitsubishi 60" SXRD TV

Samsung Blu-Ray player


----------



## Kini62

Still "rocking" a pair of B&W V201s from 1992 or 93 and an audio source 15" sub from 1999.

Awesome I know.










Building a new house and will have a media/theater/TV room. Planning to have at least a 65" TV and really want an 80".


Will have at least 5.1. Undecided at this time as we're still 6 months out from completion.


I will say though that my old 201s still sound really good. They have a wonderful sound stage and excellent imaging.


Gene


----------



## commsysman

I highly recommend the Mitsubishi SXRD projection TVs.


They have a 65" and a 73" and the picture quality is excellent; as good as it gets (plasma is supposed to be better...I don't think so). I have the 60-inch, which cost $1100. The 73 ' is currently going for about $1500 and they even have 82" and a 92" (for about $4300).


Prices are very good; check on Amazon.


The only downside on them is replacement of the lamp every two or three years for $100.






UOTE=Kini62;21245755]Still "rocking" a pair of B&W V201s from 1992 or 93 and an audio source 15" sub from 1999.

Awesome I know.










Building a new house and will have a media/theater/TV room. Planning to have at least a 65" TV and really want an 80".


Will have at least 5.1. Undecided at this time as we're still 6 months out from completion.


I will say though that my old 201s still sound really good. They have a wonderful sound stage and excellent imaging.


Gene[/quote]


----------



## thebigandy

my 1st system I have finished...


Pioneer Elite VSX-23

Definitive Technology BP7006's

Definitive Technology CLR2002

Definitive Technology SM350 Rears with matching stands


My next setup will be built with Bowers and Wilkins and a higher end SC Elite received.


----------



## cavchameleon

My updated Small HT - 11.2 setup. Such a fun hobby!!! Subs, Surrounds and Rears are to the back of course, so not in the pic. Other pictures on the AVS Gallery Site:

http://gallery.avsforum.com/showgall...ppuser/7620941


----------



## roadster-s

My speakers set-up: Swans F2.2+ mains, C2.3+ center, R3 side surrounds, C3 rear surround, SVS PB12 Ultra/2 sub.


----------



## caper_1









THAT is stunning!


----------



## Big Whitey

Roadster.... I hate you 


Chav.. gorgeous setup, nice job with the room treatment.


----------



## roadster-s

^^^^ Thanks guys...and Canadian commerades


----------



## uriah

front Kappa 7.0

sides and rear Kappa 6.0

presence Kappa 5.0


subs made with adire tempest and Marchand basis linkwitz transforms


----------



## Big Whitey

Roadster... Im on my way to Montreal to give that a listen.. Ill start knocking on random doors in hopes to find you.... It may take me a few decades... but I will get there.


No moving allowed


----------



## roadster-s

^^^^^







Seriously, you're more than welcome to come over and audition. Just send me a PM when you expect to be in Town, and we can hookup.


----------



## Big Whitey

I don't know if I would ever be able to leave Montreal.. I mean.. come on!


----------



## Htdude14

Hey all, just thought I would share my current set up, 7.1.

Monitor Audio

RS6

RSLCR

SFX x 2 pair

SVS cylindrical sub (25-31PCI I think)

Onkyo SC885P pre/pro

Rotel RMB-1075, powering centre and surrounds

Parasound Halo A-23 for mains

Oppo BDP-83 SE, using multi channel for audio


I have only had the Parasound for 2 weeks but I am loving the pairing with the RS-6. Previously I had a Bryston 4B which I found to be a little flat, lifeless. Tried an Emotiva XPA-3 which I found to slightly harsh. The Parasound is very open and clear with better bass than I previously had with the RS-6.

I am thinking of trying a pair of RX-8 if I find them on sale but happy right now with this setup.

cheers,


----------



## newirishman

Wanted to share my setup as well - A 5.0 HT at the moment

Front: Monitor Audio Sliver RX2

Center: Silver RX Centre

Rear: Silver RXFX

Driven by a Denon AVR 1912 (European Model)

Can't decide on the Sub - had my eyes on a SVS PC-12 NSD cylinder but too expensive in Europe, so still looking. RX2's have quite some bass so not to much in a hurry.


----------



## caper_1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newirishman* /forum/post/21274019
> 
> 
> Wanted to share my setup as well - A 5.0 HT at the moment
> 
> Front: Monitor Audio Sliver RX2
> 
> Center: Silver RX Centre
> 
> Rear: Silver RXFX
> 
> Driven by a Denon AVR 1912 (European Model)
> 
> Can't decide on the Sub - had my eyes on a SVS PC-12 NSD cylinder but too expensive in Europe, so still looking. RX2's have quite some bass so not to much in a hurry.



What about a BK Monolith or similar??


----------



## goodtimes

Klipsch KSP-400 (front) KSP-C6 (center) Energy EXL-15 (rears)


I am pretty stoked on this setup..........for now!


----------



## jaramill

Brand: Martin Logan

Series: Electro-Motion

Model: ESL (left), C2 (center), ESL (right)


Series: Dynamo

Model: 700 (sub-woofer)


Eventually will go from a 3.1 to a 5.2 (add the rear left, right surrounds, and another sub).


----------



## errnge313k

Mains: RTI A3

Center: CSI A6

Surrounds sides & back: RM6751 (for now)

Sub: VX-11 (sittin on a SubDude)


----------



## Linus82












Audio pro blue diamond v3 (10 inch active 175watt subs on the side)

Perfect for guys with girls who don't like subs


----------



## rgk

Two Energy C-50s act as the center channel, wired in series, Tannoy 609s for the front, Braxton 6.5"/1" two ways for the rears. NO SUB.


----------



## mumps

Front: DefTech BP-8080ST

Center: DefTech CS-8080HD

Surround: DefTech SR-8080BP

Sub: DefTech Supercube Reference











All in all it sounds great in my bedroom...










Chris


----------



## krexken

Big ol twenty something year old KLH's with 15s that still rock. Have a new receiver so I'm looking for something surroundy.


----------



## Imbu

Front: Mordaunt Short Performance 6

Center:Mordaunt Short Performance 5

Sub: Mordaunt Short Performance 9

Surround and back surround:Mordaunt Short AW161


Sound Nice !


----------



## Drumzerbe

M&K S150 THX Ultra: L, C & R

M&K. SS150 THX Ultra surround R & L

M&K MX350 MKII Sub.


----------



## bogiedr

2 Channel Von Schweikert VR2's


Home Theater

Vintage Thiels CS3 fronts

Thiel CS2 surrounds

Focal CC700 Center

HSU VTF12 sub


----------



## 04Excursion

Nothing amazing, in the market for an upgrade

JBL Northridge series i believe, all around, and a Polk Audio for the rear


----------



## errnge313k

Pictures!


----------



## wizard8873




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *errnge313k* /forum/post/21337895
> 
> 
> Pictures!



+1 thread is great but rather boring without pictures of the sound systems.


----------



## mlincoln

Here is my real sad bachelor setup. I hastily installed these in the midst of finals, so the set up is a mess. I need more grounded outlets so my power conditioned can go somewhere other than on top of my refrigerator.

Thread is inspiring me to clean and cable manage.


http://imgur.com/eLbCt.jpg%5B/IMG%5D


KEF 107 + Adcom separates


----------



## jpopperez

2 polk monitor 60s for fronts

2 polk monitor 40s for rears

1 polk CS2 for center

V-SW10 energy sub 1

onkyo SR606


----------



## galvs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wizard8873* /forum/post/21347931
> 
> 
> +1 thread is great but rather boring without pictures of the sound systems.



+1, no sense in only list things...


PICS PLEASE! Like these:









HK3490, Kef XQ20










HKAVR340, HK 3485, Kef XQ40


or this one:









NHT Classic 3


----------



## wizard8873




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *galvs* /forum/post/21354013
> 
> 
> or this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NHT Classic 3


----------



## tezster

I've finally completed my Klipsch Icon V setup - upgraded the front soundstage last year (VF-36/VC-25), and the surrounds (VS-14) earlier this week. I previously used Energy Take II satellites (now moving to their new home in my parents' basement)


These speakers are modest by AVS standards, but I'm quite content with them, and they're about as 'big' as I can go in my small living space


----------



## ten8yp

Two Modest Setups in my Living Room and Basement:


Polk Audio Setup:


-Monitor 70 Fronts

-CS10 Center

-Monitor 40 Rears

-RM8 Wide Surrounds

-PSW10 Subwoofer


Martin Logan Setup:


-Motion 10 Fronts

-Motion 6 Center

-Motion FX Surrounds

-DYN500D Dynamo 500 Subwoofer


I also have an 11 year old Kenwood Receiver and surround setup in the bedroom I will list when I have time to actually get the serial numbers/specs


Pics very soon on all of it...


----------



## IndyJeep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tezster* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've finally completed my Klipsch Icon V setup - upgraded the front soundstage last year (VF-36/VC-25), and the surrounds (VS-14) earlier this week. I previously used Energy Take II satellites (now moving to their new home in my parents' basement)
> 
> 
> These speakers are modest by AVS standards, but I'm quite content with them, and they're about as 'big' as I can go in my small living space



The Icon series are truly a work of art by Klipsch IMO. And they sound pretty good too! Very nice!


----------



## btwink

anyone own the kef t 305 system.i like the slim style but would have to mount the surrounds behind my couch on opposite walls facing each other instead of facing my tv.thanks brian


----------



## Rubicon_Joey

Jamo s506HCS3...Not anywhere near the best, but they are 100x better than my old LG HTIB for about the same price. They are actually probably going to piss my neighbors off (apartment), but I think they were well worth the money and will serve me well for years to come.

Paired with a Onkyo TX-NR609...


----------



## Big Whitey

Tezster... nice clean setup. Looks great.


----------



## emesnik

Front L&R - Mirage OS3SS Towers

Center and Rears - Mirage Omnican 45 in ceiling

Sub - Old Acoustic Research 10"


Needed something with high WAF and got all the Mirage stuff on clearance at over half off. I have an odd shaped, open room so these do pretty well for me. Not my dream setup for sure but for Home Theater (I have the Epson 6100 projector and 120" screen) they do very nicely but I should have gotten the bigger one for the center. For music, the towers are great for jazz or acoustic and fill the room beautifully but the drivers are obviously too small for in your face, high volume directional listening and they really aren't designed for that. The AR sub is like 10 years old now. Still sounds fair but need to move it to the kids room and get a new, better sub. These speakers definitely need a good sub.


----------



## Martyrhughes44

Definitive Technology SR 8040BP rears, Mythos 2 fronts still need Mythos 7 center and Super Cube sub


----------



## derrickdj1

Got all the bases covered, up, down, top, bottom, and all around.

Klipsch VF 36's Front

Klipsch VC 25 Center

Klipsch VS 14's Front Height

Klipsch VS 14's Surrounds

Klipsch VF 35's Surround Back

AA RW 15 sub


----------



## kelly87

L/R- Monitor 70

Surr- Monitor 40

C- CS10

Sub- Klipsch sub-12


----------



## jproy13

...but does the job for me










Athena AS-F2 / front

Athena AS-C1 / center (on the lookout for another AS-F1 for the center duty)

Athena AS-F1 / surround

Athena AS-B1 / surround back

Bic F12 x 2


----------



## Sonyad

Your pictures aren't showing up for me.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jproy13* /forum/post/21395495
> 
> 
> ...but does the job for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Athena AS-F2 / front
> 
> Athena AS-C1 / center (on the lookout for another AS-F1 for the center duty)
> 
> Athena AS-F1 / surround
> 
> Athena AS-B1 / surround back
> 
> Bic F12 x 2


----------



## dwaazi

Front: DefTech ProMonitor 1000

Center: DefTech ProCenter 1000

Surround: DefTech ProMonitor 1000

Sub: DefTech ProSub 1000

Onkyo: TX-NR609


----------



## jproy13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jproy13* /forum/post/21395495
> 
> 
> ...but does the job for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Athena AS-F2 / front
> 
> Athena AS-C1 / center (on the lookout for another AS-F1 for the center duty)
> 
> Athena AS-F1 / surround
> 
> Athena AS-B1 / surround back
> 
> Bic F12 x 2



Hi, I tried to make the pics bigger (not as thumbnails) but I guess I failed. So here's some pics.


If anyone wouldn't mind explaining to me how to post some pics in their full size instead of thumbnails, just PM me.


thanks


----------



## Denon_Kid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jproy13* /forum/post/21400199
> 
> 
> Hi, I tried to make the pics bigger (not as thumbnails) but I guess I failed. So here's some pics.
> 
> 
> If anyone wouldn't mind explaining to me how to post some pics in their full size instead of thumbnails, just PM me.
> 
> 
> thanks



if you make attachment this forum creates thumbs of the pics to click on, just like post #2758. if you upload to a site you can link the pics using the "insert image" icon in this editor when you are posting, etc. if the pic is too large this site will size the pic down until you click it, etc.


----------



## jproy13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Denon_Kid* /forum/post/21400708
> 
> 
> if you make attachment this forum creates thumbs of the pics to click on, just like post #2758. if you upload to a site you can link the pics using the "insert image" icon in this editor when you are posting, etc. if the pic is too large this site will size the pic down until you click it, etc.



You sir, are awesome! Thank you.


----------



## jlr261

Funny, as I finally log on to post my speaker setup, it turns out I have practically the same setup as jproy13 -- which is unusual, since I haven't seen too many Athena Technologies owners here in the past...


In any case, this is my first 5.1 setup :


Fronts/ Athena Technologies AS-F2

Center/ Athena Technologies AS-C1

Surrounds/ Athena Technologies AS-B2

Subwoofer/SVS PB12-NSD DSP (ass kicker of a sub -- replaced weakish AT AS-P400)


Just upgraded my setup as follows:


Yamaha RX-V596RDS to Denon AVR-2311

Panasonic PT-AX100E to EPSON 8350

OPPO DV-981HD to OPPO BD-93


Question/ It now sounds like the speakers are not as well matched with the Denon AVR-2311 as they were with the Yamaha RX-V596RDS -- what speaker brand works best with the Denon AVR??


----------



## jproy13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlr261* /forum/post/21412715
> 
> 
> ...Question/ It now sounds like the speakers are not as well matched with the Denon AVR-2311 as they were with the Yamaha RX-V596RDS -- what speaker brand works best with the Denon AVR??



oh oh, I ordered a AVR2311 as well







I had a Pioneer 921 and it was really good.


Nice speakers by the way!


----------



## Matts

Right now I have a pair of B&W 805 bookshelf's that are serving in a 2.1 stereo setup. Mainly used for listening to music. Don't watch nearly as many movies as I was once did.


Other speakers (not pictured)


Definitive Tech 600 5.1 for movie watching. Though the 805's do a pretty good job mixing a movie into 2.1 stereo.


Eventually I would like to get a pair of 804 towers and HTM4 to complete 5.1 setup.


----------



## Jberry2012

I just upgraded my system for the first time since 1989:


Denon AVR-1712


Fronts: Polk monitor 6o series II


Center: Polk CS2


Surrounds: Polk monitor3o series II


Sub: Polk PSW505


Dolby surround sure has come a long way from Dolby Prologic!


----------



## jproy13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jberry2012* /forum/post/21415049
> 
> 
> I just upgraded my system for the first time since 1989:
> 
> 
> Denon AVR-1712
> 
> 
> Fronts: Polk monitor 6o series II
> 
> 
> Center: Polk CS2
> 
> 
> Surrounds: Polk monitor3o series II
> 
> 
> Sub: Polk PSW505
> 
> 
> Dolby surround sure has come a long way from Dolby Prologic!



Nice set up, sure wish we could see them speakers


----------



## pixel*entity

Mine is a little different. I use powered studio monitors for the front & no center. All driven by a Denon 2805.


Front : Samson Resolve A5

Back : Energy CB-5

Sub : Energy ESW-C10


----------



## Matts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pixel*entity* /forum/post/21422201
> 
> 
> Mine is a little different. I use powered studio monitors for the front & no center. All driven by a Denon 2805.
> 
> 
> Front : Samson Resolve A5
> 
> Back : Energy CB-5
> 
> Sub : Energy ESW-C10



Nice Sub! Always liked Energy subs. Very efficient and room filling.


----------



## pixel*entity




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Matts* /forum/post/21422975
> 
> 
> Nice Sub! Always liked Energy subs. Very efficient and room filling.



Yes it is. Got it at Cash Anerica pawn for only $100 & it is in excellent shape. Reason why I went with the Samsons is that they are a true bi-amped speaker. Also being recording studio monitors means they should have revealingly accurate response.


----------



## Khaos

Stereo Setup:

Swan T900F 

XPA-2

UMC-1

Ultra 12 Sub


----------



## crazy4daisy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crazy4daisy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 3 Seaton Catalyst 12C's for LCR
> 
> 2 Seaton SubMersive's
> 
> 4 Klipsch speakers (not sure of model) for side/rear surrounds
> 
> 
> Movies & music with this current set-up are an incredible experience time after time, however my ultimate goal is to be fully powered by Seaton, so 4 Seaton Sparks to replace the Klipschs are next in line when funds allow, and then finally an Anthem D2v to replace my Denon 2809 as the final piece of my HT jigsaw!
> 
> 
> Oh yes, almost forgot, will upgrade the SubMersives to the HP versions too once avaliable to overseas customers (No it never ends does it!)



Here's some pics of the above setup, the screen is a 130" scope screen. Location is near Melbourne, Australia.

Attachment 232664 

Attachment 232665 

Attachment 232666


----------



## Big Whitey

^^^^^^^^


Nice! Gorgeous setup.... Australia eh??.......Is it warm there? and can I visit? lol


----------



## crazy4daisy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Big ******* /forum/post/21429419
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^^^
> 
> 
> Nice! Gorgeous setup.... Australia eh??.......Is it warm there? and can I visit? lol



Thanks for the kind words Big ******, and yes it is VERY warm here atm and yes you can visit anytime!


----------



## TeRRoRiFiC35

I know you guys want your speaker porn, but I am reorganizing stuff. I'm nowhere near done with my main setup and my bedroom, def done with the computer.


HT: Paradigm Studio 60's, Paradigm CC-590, Emotiva Sub10

Computer: Wilson Benesch Arc's (my recent reason why the HT isn't done)

Bedroom: Axiom M3's, Axiom VP150 (also have a set of B&W 686's that were being used with the comp)


Plan on getting a JL F110 for the computer. I plan on upgrading the bedroom to either the Paradigm S2's or B&W 805D's(if I can find used) since I really don't like the Axioms at all. Main HT I am still debating if I want to upgrade to the Signature Series or just complete it with the Reference series.


----------



## Icchan

All my speakers are PSB.


Fronts: Alpha T1 towers

Center: Image C4 (just got this a few weeks ago)

Surrounds: Century 300i (x2)


The surrounds are 10+ years old and probably the next to replace, but I'm not sure if I want to get bookshelf replacements or maybe switch to dipole.


----------



## jaramill

Here they are. Martin Logan's Electro-Motion Series (Electro-Static Loudspeakers (2), C2 center speaker (1)), Dynamo Series 700 sub-woofer. After that I'll get the two (2) surround sound speakers (FX) and maybe another sub-woofer.


----------



## choochie49

bought the Pioneer set of surrounds today...


SP-FS51

SP-C21

SP-BS21


Anyone that has these speakers, bout how long a period is the norm for the "breakin" ?


----------



## dchalfont

This is my setup in it's current iteration.


Added a second sub ( Yamaha YST-RSW300 ) another pair of surround ( Yamah NS-333 ), new receiver ( RXV-667, I plan to upgrade to an Aventage 3010 eventually )


I also rearranged my $#!+storm of a loungeroom.


My stereo's main use is for surround PC gaming. The tower is in the left corner.


----------



## Jerm Audio

Living room:

RT600

Cs225


Theater:

RTi10

Csi5

RTi4

PSW125

PSW505

building a THT...


----------



## Jerm Audio

Picture of the theater....


----------



## FOH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crazy4daisy* /forum/post/21429072
> 
> 
> Here's some pics of the above setup, the screen is a 130" scope screen. Location is near Melbourne, Australia.



Sweet










Really dig the Cat stands,..what a formidable loudspeaker.


----------



## Reefdvr27

2 pair of Mordaunt Short Carnival 2's

1 Mordaunt Short Carnival 5 Center Channel

1 BIC F12 Sub


Not much invested here since we are making plans to build a theater in the upcoming year or two. So I will be making big upgrades!!! I am seeking an architect now and then I will be looking for a builder!


----------



## YeuEmMaiMai

I just added another set of Yamaha NS-6490's to my setup and one thing I noticed is that the newer speakers are lighter than the 1991 models I have so that makes a total of 3 pairs....for a 7.2 setup


----------



## Brap

Jensen Imperial Reproducer 1956 vintage Attachment 234646


----------



## Brap

Jensen Imperial Reproducer 1956 Vintage


----------



## timlinca

Sonus faber Toys for L-C-R

Hsu Research USL-15

Def-Tech Di 5.5BPS in walls for the L-R Surround

Def-Tech BP1.2X for the L-R Rear Surround


Got the JVC Projector from AV Science!


Pictures of the Family Room Theater setup: One of the Toys, the JVC Projector in its little elevator, the front view with the screen up and TV exposed, the front view with the screen down, and the AV Closet that's behind this cabinet.


The Sonus fabers replaced a pair of Def-Tech BP-2004 Towers. I couldn't be happier.


----------



## SoCalDan

New here...first post.


Klipsch RF7-II speakers, in black, Currently running two channel setup with a simple and older Yamaha receiver. The speakers are extremely efficient and don't require huge wattage to push the audio.


I shopped around for a few months and compared brands, models and eventually retailers. Ended up buying from Acoustic Sound Design out in Vegas. Couldn't be happier with the purchase.


Will try to post pictures soon.


----------



## MrAcoustat

My 2 channel only rig, KEEP IT SIMPLE for the love of music.


Chord CPM-2600 & Chord One & Acoustat's 1+1s


----------



## CHASLS2

Just picked up the Paradigm Millenia Ones 5 speakers system for my bedroom. They replaced my Klipsch RF7, RC7 and RS7 system.


----------



## vinyl

*Mr A - I'm always impressed.*


----------



## jproy13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrAcoustat* /forum/post/21530079
> 
> 
> My 2 channel only rig, KEEP IT SIMPLE for the love of music.
> 
> 
> Chord CPM-2600 & Chord One & Acoustat's 1+1s



Have you seen my butter knife?...seriously though, WOW! and I mean that in a good way.


----------



## caper_1

see a couple posts below...links were broken...


----------



## Big Whitey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CHASLS2* /forum/post/21530205
> 
> 
> Just picked up the Paradigm Millenia Ones 5 speakers system for my bedroom. They replaced my Klipsch RF7, RC7 and RS7 system.




Ummm when you say replaced..... what are you doing with those lovely speakers you "replaced"


----------



## Krokov

Here's a pic of all my front speakers. They are ATC fully active monitors. The sub is a Bowers & Wilkins DB1.


----------



## jkeener71

BIC America Formula F-12 Subwoofer


Pioneer VSX-1121-K Receiver


2 -JBL Studio 190s - L + R


1 - JBL Studio 120c - Center


2 - JBL Studio 180s - SL + SR


2 - JBL Studio 130s - SBL and SBR


On the way, so haven't heard them in action yet, but can't wait!!!!











Hopefully the Europeans know whats up.










Here they are in my pad, I'm the guy talking to the hottie!


----------



## ejusted

My theater/2 channel system.


Focal 1038 BE II Towers,

Focal cc1008 center channel,

Paradigm PW2200 ver. 2 sub,


----------



## seneca

Hi,


my current System :


Speakers:

Front : B&W 802 Diamond

Center : DALI Phantom Vocal ( Will be exchanged against B&W Signature 8NT shortly)

Sub: Martin Logan Dynamo 700

Surrounds : Nubert NuVero 3


----------



## jkeener71

All these setups are so nice, and look so good. I need to do some work to clean up my setup once my speakers arrive.


----------



## drewbie96

Front/Left - Carver Cinema 5.2 (not running subs)

Center Channel - DefTech ProCenter 1000

Surround Side L/R - DefTech SR-8040BP

Surround Rear L/R - Polk Audio RM2350


----------



## drewbie96

After looking through this thread more, I am amazed at how much some of you guys have spent on your Home Theater.


----------



## caper_1

Lets try this again:



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caper_1* /forum/post/19751040
> 
> 
> lol. Posted my current setup already, and just couldn't resist the Energy RC-70's at 999 CAD/pair boxing day!
> 
> 
> Current setup:
> 
> 3 X Energy Take FPS
> 
> 4 X Energy Take LCR
> 
> 1 X Monitor Audio RS-W12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just bought:
> 
> 2 X Energy RC-70 !! Hells Yeah!



.
*I added a DIY TRIO12 downstairs with the HT, and moved the MA sub up with the RC70s:*

.


----------



## jaramill

Updated my spec to include my new Outlaw LFM-1 EX!! He's a big boy!


----------



## YPSTOLMACH

My stereo / ht setup


Fronts Jamo c605
http://www.jamo.com/na-en/products/c-605-description/ 


Center Jamo C601 *2 (considering bying c60)
http://www.jamo.com/na-en/products/c-601-description/ 


Rear: handmade (DIY project): woofer EOS Emotions + Tweeter Morel Supremo Piccolo

Sub: none.. I have one but I am not using it because my fronts give me all I need and I have to sacrifiy the LFE channel because I live in a condo


Receiver: Harman Kardon AVR3600 (not the best one but does the job)


----------



## jkeener71




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ejusted* /forum/post/21574365



Nice Pic!


----------



## CD6

My 5.1 / 2CH system


Harman Kardon AVR3650

Cambridge DACMAGIC

DENON DVD-558

PS3 Slim

Mission M35i

Mission M3C2i

Mission M32i

Mission MS8


Headphones

Bellari amp

AKG Q701

BeyerDynaminc T70P


----------



## Perry R

I have a few that I put together myself. Offered as driver and x-over kits. You supply the cabinets.


My 2ch speaks are Dipoles by GR Research. They use a PAudio 12" co-ax with 12" GR servo drivers (paper cones) on Rythmik servo amps. These are really nice,set up properly they're hard to beat.





















My home theatre speakers are Designed by Rick Craig of Selah Audio.

The fronts are arrays of Hi-Vi 3" with fountek ribbons.

The subs are also by Selah, I have 2 duals but only one pictured.




















The surrounds are arrays of 4" Hi-Vi with Dayton ribbons.

The center is Seas drivers with Morel mid and fountek ribbon.











Thanks for looking


----------



## jproy13

^^^^

I don't know what to say except










Congrats!! just outstanding.


----------



## robertw11

Pioneer Elite PRO-111FD

Pioneer VSX-1021k


Speakers 7.1:

Polk Monitor 60 Series II (L/R)

Polk CS1 Series II (Center)

Sony SS-MSP69R/L (Surround L/R)

Sony SS-MSP69S (surround Rears)

BIC America F-12


----------



## jproy13

^^^^

really nice. Even if your speakers are larger, it's very unobtrusive and takes nothing away from the decor, which is really nice, of the living room. Well done and great gears.


cheers


----------



## robertw11

Thank you much


----------



## tmc1971

Some really nice setups here..


I am using

-Pioneer Elite SC55 W/

Velodyne EQ-MAX 12" sub

JBL Studio 120c center

2x JBL Studio 130's

4x JBL Studio 190's


----------



## bornacane

Love my B & W CM8's with the Cm centre and dipole B & W rears


----------



## BarracudaDelGato

Some great setups.







I'm still in the process of reading the whole thread.


I have recently replaced fronts and sub in my 5.1 setup. I'd like to take this chance to thank all the people who offered some much needed advice.


L/R: Monitor Audio GX200

C: Monitor Audio GX150

Sub: SVS SB12NSD

(Surround: monoprice 8" in-wall)


----------



## sanjiyan69

Front: Klipsch F1

Center: Klipsch C1

Surround: Klipsch S1

Sub: Klipsch


I'm upgrading to Reference series....


----------



## Dean The Machine

My Setup:

Pioneer KRP-600A

Pioneer BDP-LX52

Pioneer VSX-LX52

Jamo® D 500 THX® 7.2

Jamo® SUB 650 (2)

Xbox 360 slim / Kinect

Logitech Harmony One




















































a special for my two Jamo subwoofers


----------



## sewerdog

Fronts Polk r50's center Polk cs10 rears Sony B1000's Sub Acoustic Audio 10in powered with Yamaha 465 receiver.


----------



## jproy13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dean The Machine* /forum/post/21630661
> 
> My Setup:
> 
> Pioneer KRP-600A
> 
> Pioneer BDP-LX52
> 
> Pioneer VSX-LX52
> 
> Jamo® D 500 THX® 7.2
> 
> Jamo® SUB 650 (2)
> 
> Xbox 360 slim / Kinect
> 
> Logitech Harmony One
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a special for my two Jamo subwoofers



Most definitely one of the cleanest setup I've ever seen. Very nice.


----------



## hyghwayman

I got the SP-PK51FS speaker package by Pioneers Andrew Jones, minus the sub last Dec as a birhtday gift from my family. Not as impressive as some pictures I've seen in this thread, they do sound good in my room (much better than the whimpy Curtis HTiB speakers I had before). Now I just need to get me a nice Sub and a bigger TV


----------



## Dean The Machine




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jproy13* /forum/post/21633200
> 
> 
> Most definitely one of the cleanest setup I've ever seen. Very nice.



Thanks!


----------



## Blackdevil77

Reciever: Marantz SR7500


Front L/R: Paradigm Monitor 7 v.3's.


Center: Paradigm CC-370


Surround: Paradigm ADP-470


Subwoofer: Paradigm PW2200


40" Sony LCD TV not worth mentioning


----------



## galvs

Pics, please...


----------



## tinng321

Downstairs Family room:

Bose lifestyle 25 hook up to a Harman Kardon.

51" toshiba dlp tv



Bedroom:

Jbl l880 and velodyne vpr-1200 sub hook up to Denon 2308ci alond with my ps3 and pc.

32" Samsung LCD


Upstairs Family:

Theater Research (purchased them cuz I didn't know any better) hook up to a Denon 2311ci along with my karaoke system.

I am in the process of looking for a pair of floor speakers to replace the TR.

55" Samsung led LCD un55d7000


----------



## jproy13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dean The Machine* /forum/post/21648855
> 
> 
> Thanks!



you're welcome. You should post your stuff here , I'm certain others will enjoy. It's the section of the forum where you get ot "show off" your stuff and set up and list your equipment and so on.


cheers


----------



## triumphrider74

Reciever : Sony STR-DA5400ES

Front L/C/R : Miller & Kreisel LCR-750THX MKII x 3

Surround : Miller & Kreisel SURROUND-550THX x 2

Surround,rear : Miller & Kreisel LCR-45 x 2

Subwoofer : Miller & Kriesel V851

Display : Mitsubishi 57" DLP












































I just got it all finished with the purchase and installation of the SURR-550's and new 12 gauge speaker wire ran to all. I absolutely love how this system sounds!


----------



## Blackdevil77

I'll post pics as soon as I get my home theater room done and have everything in there. Right now the room my stuff is in is a mess and there's giant DJ speakers overshadowing my little home theater system lol.


----------



## TornadoGT1

Not sure if I ever posted here...

*2.1 Living Room Music-Only Setup*

Pioneer BS21

Infinity TSS-SUB-450

Sony STR-DG510

*Basement Home Theater Setup*

Infinity PS252 Fronts

Infinity PC

Jamo C400 SUR Dipole Surrounds

Dayton SUB-120

Denon AVR-1312


Super basic I know but I like them.


----------



## slammin86
















































Receiver: Onkyo 709

Amplifier: Acurus A200x3

Front: EmpTek E55Ti

Center: EmpTek E56Ci

Surround: Coming Soon

Sub: Elemental Designs A5-350

TV: LG 55"

Blu-Ray: PS3


----------



## caper_1

^ ^ ^ Niiiiiiice looking speakers dude. Hope they sound as good as they look !!


----------



## Macstatic

Yeah they look fantastic! Especially that center channel! It's a beast of a center!


----------



## kentuck1163

I'm new here in the speaker forum - although perhaps I should have visited here earlier.


Here is my current audio setup and I have several general questions which follow:


Receiver: Onkyo TX-NR709 (have had for two weeks)

Current Fronts: Sony SS-TL3 speakers (have had for 24 years - and recently discovered one of the tweeters is out -- see question below).

Center Channel: Polk CS150

Surround: JAMO C400SUR

Subwoofer: Polk PSW111

TV: Samsung 52" LCD


JUST ordered: Pair of Polk RTi8 tower speakers (for $375/pair, couldn't pass em up).


Now, the old Sony SS-TL3 speakers were quite decent in their day (sold for $500/pair back in '88-'89). They still were sounding quite good - until the tweeter went out. I did a search and original tweeters are no longer available.


QUESTION 1: Can I just go online, find another good quality 1" dome tweeter and pop it in as a replacement?? I hate to throw away decent speakers. I know any replacement I find is not going to have been "selected and tuned" for the cabinets and all that. Also, I know that if screw holes don't match up I need to drill. Thats ok. Obviously, if this would work, I will buy two tweeters to make sure the speakers are the same. I just don't know enough about speakers to know if you can just buy replacement parts and stick em in - or if its more complicated than that.


QUESTION 2: Should I bi-amp the new Polk RTi8's when they arrive and stay with a 5.1 setup (using either the JAMOs or the repaired SS-TL3's), or should I go with a 7.1 setup and use both the JAMO's and the SS-TL3's (or a replacement if they can't be fixed)? I really listen to a 50-50 mix of music/video. It's really easy to bi-amp on the Onkyo tx-nr709, and I have read that these Polk's are helped by it. Other folks say don't bother, and that I would miss the 7.1.


Any help from you officianados would be greatly appreciated. Obviously, I have cobbled together my system as budget has permitted and its by no means an audiofile system (but its getting better!!!).


Thanks again!

Mark


----------



## Tweaked05

My primary system consists of


Harman Kardon AVR-354

B&W 604 S3's/Fronts

B&W LCR-60/Center

B&W 602 S1's/Rears

MTX SW1212/Sub


I love this sytem, but am currently looking to add an Emotiva XPA-5 for more power.


----------



## mmemon

I have pair of Forum 123 speakers, do not know who made them but they are very old probably from 70 or 80. They are 3 way with 12 inch woofer. Any body know who made them and if possible some tech details on them will help


Maz


----------



## kemetblk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlr261* /forum/post/21412715
> 
> 
> Funny, as I finally log on to post my speaker setup, it turns out I have practically the same setup as jproy13 -- which is unusual, since I haven't seen too many Athena Technologies owners here in the past...
> 
> 
> In any case, this is my first 5.1 setup :
> 
> 
> Fronts/ Athena Technologies AS-F2
> 
> Center/ Athena Technologies AS-C1
> 
> Surrounds/ Athena Technologies AS-B2
> 
> Subwoofer/SVS PB12-NSD DSP (ass kicker of a sub -- replaced weakish AT AS-P400)
> 
> 
> Just upgraded my setup as follows:
> 
> 
> Yamaha RX-V596RDS to Denon AVR-2311
> 
> Panasonic PT-AX100E to EPSON 8350
> 
> OPPO DV-981HD to OPPO BD-93
> 
> 
> Question/ It now sounds like the speakers are not as well matched with the Denon AVR-2311 as they were with the Yamaha RX-V596RDS -- what speaker brand works best with the Denon AVR??





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jproy13* /forum/post/21395495
> 
> 
> ...but does the job for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Athena AS-F2 / front
> 
> Athena AS-C1 / center (on the lookout for another AS-F1 for the center duty)
> 
> Athena AS-F1 / surround
> 
> Athena AS-B1 / surround back
> 
> Bic F12 x 2




Good to see more Athena's on here! JP, what are you using to angle up your C1?


----------



## jproy13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemetblk* /forum/post/21733778
> 
> 
> Good to see more Athena's on here! JP, what are you using to angle up your C1?



thanks!







I just finished unhooking everything as we are getting the room completely repainted in a light grey with a dark grey accent wall, getting brand new white recliners, new tv stand, speaker stands...etc. I just have the tv out and my wife and I want to cry










I like the Athenas and don't feel the need to change for the moment. I'm using an old remote to prop up my cntr


cheers


----------



## wtxgringo

just got some Polk Monitor 70s 40s & a CS2 hooked up to my Onkyo HT-RC180 & i've been listening to cds, lps for 5 hours solid now & i'm just blown away with the awesome power & musical fidelity with these speakers. bass is good, treble could be better but the avr compensates for that. i have a BIC F12 sub & it just complements what the Polks do, so one happy camper here. Big upgrade for me from what i was using, Mordaunt-Short Carnival 2, 3, 5 setup, good speakers but lack the Ooomph! the Polks put forth. it takes me forever to save $$ to buy anything, so i'm totally happy with my purchase. no doubt there's better stuff out there, but for my lil abode, this is Good







next thing on my bucket list is to get a lava lsp12 & see how that sounds!


After reading tons of threads on the sub forum, was set on an HSU STF-2 then an Outlaw & think I've finally settled on a Rythmik FV12. Watched War Horse & the sub I have really put out the grunt but think I want something more, must be upgrade fever!


----------



## JBrax

Klipsch reference series

Rf-82 II L/R

Rc-62 II center

Rs-42 II surrounds


Attachment 239581


----------



## JBrax

Oh, and my sub. SVS PB12-NSD


Attachment 239582


----------



## liquisonic

Tons of great speakers and posts in this thread!


Mine? A pair of Roger Sander's ESLs, and a long worked-on pair of transmission-line lows. Consisting of a Peerless 850146 10" woofer, loaded in an eight foot long folded TL enclosure. They sound simply fantastic...


----------



## Blackdevil77

How big is that screen you got there liquisonic?


Subs look fantastic btw, very nice work


----------



## cavchameleon

Liquisonic,


Do you have pics of the sub build? Curious what it looks like inside - 8ft TL is pretty long, did you have to make it fairy narrow to get that in the box (the box may be deeper than it looks in you pic)?


----------



## FoxHoleJoe

 Attachment 239885 

Attachment 239886 

Attachment 239887 


Added these Monday!


----------



## liquisonic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blackdevil77* /forum/post/21755333
> 
> 
> How big is that screen you got there liquisonic?
> 
> 
> Subs look fantastic btw, very nice work



Screen is 96" diagonal, it's a DIY 'Silver Fire' screen.










Thanks for the compliments on my bass cabinets...











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cavchameleon* /forum/post/21755417
> 
> 
> Liquisonic,
> 
> 
> Do you have pics of the sub build? Curious what it looks like inside - 8ft TL is pretty long, did you have to make it fairy narrow to get that in the box (the box may be deeper than it looks in you pic)?



Yes, it is a narrower line, I'll see if I can dig up build pics, cab is 2 foot deep on inside.


*edit* found a pic, all clamped up...


----------



## pdi192

Panasonic p50gt30

Paradigm Sig S2

Paradigm Sig C3

Mirage OMD 5

Paradigm Sig Sub 1

MRX-700

Ps3 + Cable Box


----------



## dharel

A little update to my setup. Just ordered an Elemental Designs A3-250 to replace the ancient DCM sub.


KEF iQ90 mains.

KEF iQ60c center.

KEF iQ30 surrounds.

eD A3-250 sub.


All connected to a Denon 3311.


----------



## Dortch

I purchased Bose 301s series II back in college and this lasted me for 10 years after graduation. In or around 2000, I decided to step it up a bit...at least for me, and spend some money on better sound. I found a deal at CC for Polk RT55s and a free center channel. I paid another $100 and upped the center channel to the cs245. All total, I was out for less than $450. Prior to the speaker purchase I got me a Yamaha RX V995 for $899. I could not believe I was spending a thousand dollars for an AVR, yet more than 12 years later, it is still firing on all cylinders. A year or two later I was convinced I needed a new CD player and that my 6 disk Sony was no longer cutting it. I purchased a Cambridge Audio D500se for ~$400.

So there you have it, plus a blu ray player and a 46” Panasonic HDTV.

In short, I have no complaints with the sound from the D500, yammy and Polks.

Oh, I still have the 301s....in my children's play room.


----------



## danny_isr

Paradigm Studio 60 V4 Mains

none yet Center

Mission SCM50K surrounds

Paradigm DSP-3200 Sub


Rotel-1095 Power Amp

Marantz-AV7005 PrePro

PS3 BlueRay Player

Sony CD Player


Sharp LCD 60" TV


----------



## russ_777

Apple Mac Mini running Audivarna

Roomie Remote running on iPad

Gallo Reference 3.5 (x2)

Gallo Reference Strada (x1)

Gallo Reference 3.0 (x2)

Paradigm Reference Servo 15

JVC RS-40

Da-Lite Cinema Contour 106"

Denon AVR-4311

Sony BDP-S570


----------



## burky

I don,t have lots of money to spend at the moment, Anthem MRX 300, Emotiva XPA 2,Mirage M 990s,Paradigm CC370,Paradigm ADP 170, and for the garage Bose 901 series vi,and Bose 301 series iii,(remember it,s only the garage don,t bash me please)and a receiver straight from Hong Kong, a Denon 3035 G. I just happen to find an exceptional deal on the garage gear.I plan to upgrade my speakers in about a year or so. I also have a Paradigm PS 1200 sub ,not the greatest ,but works fine for movies.


----------



## FreakyFraser

Mirage set-up......


Mains: OS3-FS

Center: OS3-CC

Surrounds: OS3-SAT (x3)

Sub: Energy ESW-V8


Powered by a Pioneer VSX-1018 & Emotiva UPA-5


----------



## bool

Added some new setups in my house.


Main Room: Same as listed a few years back with 2 subs now and changed sources (Marantz AV7005, Oppo BDP-95)

Family Room: Sunfire setup as before, but Anthem D2 and Arcam P1000 amp

Garage: Emotiva UAW 8.2, 20 yr old Denon Integrated amp and squeezebox

Office: Golden Ear Aon 3's with Wadia 151 PowerDAC and 171 iTransport


I'm really impressed with the little Golden Ear setup. Replaced my old Logitech computer setup and couldn't be happier.


----------



## mrcoop

my latest addition to my front stage...jtr t8's...great speakers...and my older emotiva erd's for surrounds. Gonna replace my erd's hopefully soon with s8's...need to save some $.


----------



## bogiedr

Surrond sound:

Yamaha Aventage 700 pre/pro

NAD T955 Power Amp

Thiel CS3 fronts

Thiel CS2 surrounds

Focal 700 center

HSU STF-2 Sub.

2 Channel system:

NAD C375BEE integrated

Clearaudio Emotion Table

Clearaudio Maestro Cartdtridge

Olive OS3 Server

Von Schweikert VR2's


----------



## djPerfectTrip

Harmon Kardon HKTS 18 with matched surrounds for 7.1 setup powered by Onkyo TX-SR706. I'm happy with how it sounds but am looking to upgrade a whole new system. Any suggestions? I'm trying to stay around $3000 at the very most for everything, and hopefully a little cheaper than that...I'm happy with the Onkyo so I will probably stay with that brand, but get the updated version with 3D capabilities. I've been looking at Klipsch for the new surround setup, but am open to suggestions of stuff around the same price point that I should check out. Thanks!


----------



## 5seonds

*Downstairs:*

Energy CB-20 L&R

Energy C-C100 Centre

Jamo s402 sides

Mission 700 rears

Elemental Design A2-300 x2 subs


*Upstairs:*

Tannoy Mercury V4

Jamo A3SUB.1


----------



## Scarriere

I ordered the new Paradigm Monitor 7 series a couple weeks ago and picked them up this past Friday.


Monitor 9

Center 3

Atom

Sub 10


They'll be driven by an Aventage RX-A2010 which is on the way.


----------



## Big Whitey

Nice room Mr. Coop


----------



## bluestang

JBL Studio S312 in Beech for L&R

JBL N-CenterII

JBL N24II for rears

SqueezeBox Touch for 2ch 24/96 music

WD TV HD for movies

Kenwood Sovereign VR-4700


Saving up for a new speakers, pre and amp. Need to sell my S312s and VR-4700 too. Also have a VR-4090 as well to sell. Then I can upgrade.


----------



## haier1111

I recently bought a set of klipsch rf-62 along with a polk audio 300watt sub my problem is that I dont think I have enough power to get the rf62s sounding loud, I am currently using a pioneer receiver vsx-926-k the specs are

Power Per Channel - Stereo (RMS)90 W @ 0.08%

Power Per Channel - Surround (RMS)90 W @ 0.08%

Power Per Channel - Stereo (Peak Power)120 W @ 0.05%

Power Per Channel - Surround (Peak Power)120 W @ 0.05%



Im thinking about upgrading to


onkyo receiver

135 W + 135 W (8 ohms, 20 Hz-20 kHz,

0.08%, 2 channels driven, FTC)

160 W + 160 W (6 ohms, 1 kHz, 0.1%,

2 channels driven, FTC)



just wondering if this would help these speakers, any suggestions or recommendations on a good receiver at a low cost would really help...


----------



## dchalfont

My setup.


Mostly for gaming with 7.1.


----------



## Dennis Erskine

I've seen several pictures in this thread where the center channel is in or on a cabinet. Just a quick suggestion ... pull those speakers forward so the face of the center channel speaker is even with, or slightly forward of, the cabinet or table. You could be surprised with what happens to dialog intelligibility.


----------



## cavchameleon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dennis Erskine* /forum/post/21874748
> 
> 
> I've seen several pictures in this thread where the center channel is in or on a cabinet. Just a quick suggestion ... pull those speakers forward so the face of the center channel speaker is even with, or slightly forward of, the cabinet or table. You could be surprised with what happens to dialog intelligibility.



+1, Makes a big difference. Good catch Dennis.


----------



## FOH

You're right Dennis, so many CC optimization problems I see around here quite often. Whether it's diffraction/very early reflection stuff like you mentioned, or poorly aimed too low etc., lack of physical isolation between cabinet and box, etc.


As you stated, so much tangible benefit can gleaned by some simple optimization steps. Just as others have, I've spent many a contribution suggesting these fundamental elements.


----------



## cavchameleon

FOH,


Agreed, like having FREE improvements to your system...


----------



## dimetera413

Fronts: HSU HB-1 MK2 and HSU HC-1 MK2 both in rosenut.

Rears: SVS SBS-02

Sub: Dual Epik Empires

Reciever: Emotiva UMC-1

Amp: Emotiva XPA-3 and UPA-5

2 Belkin Pure AV Power conditioner

PS3

Direct TV

46" Panasonic G10


----------



## Zacke

Front: Monitor Audio GR 10

Center: Monitor Audio GR LCR

Surround: B&W DM602

Subwoffer: Dali SVA-12

Reciever: Onkyo TX-SR806

Projector: Sanyo PLV-Z2000BK

Screen:Kingpin Screens Velvet Framed Screen VFS210 16:9 90"


----------



## mattg3

Audioengine A2 for my Imac.These are amazing after 20 hour burn in.Almost every piece of music Ive lived with for over 30 years sounds better with things Ive never heard before showing up.Even at whisper soft they sound full and detailed.For 200 bucks they are the deal of a lifetime.


----------



## mo95c

Hi everyone, this is my current setup:


Reciever: Yamaha RX-V671

Front L&R: Yamaha NS-2HX

Center: Yamaha NS-C5HX

Surround: Bose161

Sub: Cerwin Vega LW-10


I am planning on changing most of it up very soon, Thanks


----------



## raffi526

I have a few questions regarding setting up a system. I purchased the Jamo S606 HCS3 speakers, which to me is a steal as far as HT speakers. I also got as a present a Klipsch KSW-10 Subwoofer. First, I would like to know everyones opinion if I made the right decision as far as speakers and Subwoofer. Second, when I connected the subwoofer via monster cable. I connected it from LFE lin-in, to the Subwoofer Pre-Out on my Onkyo receiver. However, I am not able to manually increase the bass or 'crossover' as you call it. It seems that the subwoofer or the receiver seemed to automatically set the frequency. I read that it might be due to the LFE connection. Can I bypass that?


----------



## nooshinjohn

Currently, I have Magnepan MG-20's, Magnepan MMG's Polk Audio RM-7500's and a Martin Logan center channel. In the past I have owned several sets of SDA's, including the 1.2TL's, Axiom(very early ones, made in Chatsworth, CA) Pioneer, Advent's, Klipch, Bose, JBL, and God knows what else.


----------



## nybroker

Home Theatre:

Front-Vandersteen 1C

Center-Vandersteen VCC1-Signature

Rear- Axiom QS4

Subwoofer-Elemential Designs A5-350


2 Channel Audio

AAD 2001 in birdseye maple


----------



## boston1450

lots of nice setups on here. NICE


----------



## boston1450

1987 polk audio sda2b's Denon poa2200 direct from cd to amp for now....HK3470..1990 Polk RTA15TL's-psw8....HT=1989 HKavr45 Klipsch KLF10's-Paradigm 3semk3's-pdr10


----------



## manonfire

Paradigm Monitor V 6's all powered by Emotiva Xpa-2 and Xpa-5


Front Monitor 9's

Center CC-390

Sides Athena Technologies AS-F2's

Back ADP-390's

Subs Hsu 2mk3 and hsu 3mk2


----------



## Djoel

Multi Channel listening system first, HT second.


Front: Ascend Sierra Tower RAAL

Center: Ascend Horizon HTC

Surround: Ascend Sierra Tower NrT

Subwoffer: JL Audio F113



Denon AVR 4311ci, will be adding an amp soon.


Djoel


----------



## gregzoll

Since we never used our equipment in the past eight years, I finally retired it and went with just a sound bar for tv viewing at this point.


Maybe in the next two years I may decide to hook it all back up. Just did not see a need to have it out and hooked up just sitting and doing nothing.


----------



## citizen arcane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gregzoll* /forum/post/21923842
> 
> 
> Since we never used our equipment in the past eight years, I finally retired it and went with just a sound bar for tv viewing at this point.
> 
> 
> Maybe in the next two years I may decide to hook it all back up. Just did not see a need to have it out and hooked up just sitting and doing nothing.



So sad







I'm an old dog and still listen to music daily.


My condolences...........


----------



## gregzoll




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *citizen arcane* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> So sad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm an old dog and still listen to music daily.
> 
> 
> My condolences...........



The wife won of course. Right now there is too much on my plate, so it is more of putting together the right 2.1 system, since neither of us want a 5.1 system.


We know what speakers we want, but do not know yet if the receiver will be changed out for soemthing newer. I did manage to talk the wife into a soundbar though.


----------



## citizen arcane

Go here for pics of my den:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...6#post21924546 


thanks for looking.


----------



## clemenslee

Pioneer vsx-520-k

2 cp2000 yamaha Power Amps - For L/R and Surrounds

1 Yamaha 660 powered Mixer - For center Channel

Custom Made Towers Using WinISD

Towers have Rockford Fosgate 3way 6x9s for L/R and Surrounds

Custom Made Center Channel Using WinISD that houses Dual 6.5" Rockford Fosgate 3ways

1 JBL - 10" Balboa Powered Sub, not the best sub, but does a decent job for my room


Despite negative comments about using car speakers in home theater, I have very satisfactory results!


----------



## Hyfi

Hey all, lots of nice speakers listed here....


Main 2ch setup

Clearfield Continentals which were Von Schweikert's when he worked for Counterpoint in the 90s

or

Dynaudio 82s


2nd 2ch setup

JM Labs Tantal 509s


3rd 2ch setup

Polk Monitor 30 Series II


3.1 A/V setup

Paradigm mini sats and old sub

Infinity Beta Center


HT setup

Mains - Dynaudio 82s (swap the Clearfields in and out)

Rears - Dynaudio 42s

Center - Dynaudio 122C

Sub - Mirage Omni 12


I utilize my main 2ch setup while running the HT so Fronts can be the 82s or Continentals, whatever I have in play at the time.


A few pics


----------



## d_m1010

Here are a couple of shots of the man cave:
http://s1261.photobucket.com/albums/...101/?start=all


----------



## jproy13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *d_m1010* /forum/post/21945159
> 
> 
> Here are a couple of shots of the man cave:
> http://s1261.photobucket.com/albums/...101/?start=all



euhh, is that 4 PB12? or 4 PB13?







...regardless, still


----------



## d_m1010




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jproy13* /forum/post/21946885
> 
> 
> euhh, is that 4 PB12? or 4 PB13?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...regardless, still



lol I have 4 Ultras and 2 Pluses in that room. The Ultras are in the pictures stacked.


----------



## clemenslee

Finally some pics of my set up!

Attachment 244506 

Attachment 244507 

Attachment 244508 

Attachment 244509 

Attachment 244510


----------



## mikaljones

I've got Magnapan 3.7's. Love em'.


I just wish they had deeper, harder hitting bass. But they do almost every thing else so well, I can't find a suitable replacement for them.


----------



## dunan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikaljones* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've got Magnapan 3.7's. Love em'.
> 
> 
> I just wish they had deeper, harder hitting bass. But they do almost every thing else so well, I can't find a suitable replacement for them.



Maybe add a sub?


----------



## mikaljones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dunan* /forum/post/21950598
> 
> 
> Maybe add a sub?



Yeah, I've tried that. But it never sounds right to me.


----------



## d_m1010




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikaljones* /forum/post/21950490
> 
> 
> I've got Magnapan 3.7's. Love em'.
> 
> 
> I just wish they had deeper, harder hitting bass. But they do almost every thing else so well, I can't find a suitable replacement for them.



I had the same impression when just running the Philharmonic 2s on their own, but with the 2 SVS PB12 Pluses they sound fantastic.


----------



## Mntallman

My set up: stacked pioneer fs51,bi amped. Fs51's back (out of shot) no center, c21 there for looks 

eD A5 350 (blown amp) powered by pyle pta1000, controlled by antimode 8033.

Pio 919, oppo 980,panasonic 655 bluray.

Those are cheap walmart bins holding my non red book discs.

acer wmc7 for cds and dvr.

Jon


----------



## pokekevin

That's an interesting setup! How does the stacked speakers sound??


----------



## Mntallman

I am very happy with the sound. I wish I knew why this works (could out be my room....our maybe it is all in my head!)


----------



## HAC2010

Brain

Denon 3312CI


Heart

Emotiva XPA-3


Eyes & Ears

PS3, XBMC, Asset uPnP, Tversity

Sony 55" KDLHX820


Lungs

Zone 1

Fronts - Polk RTiA9's

Center - Polk CSiA6

Rears - in-wall Polk VS65RT's


Zone 2 (Downstairs)

4 x in-ceiling Polk VS620RT's


iPhone apps control the lot....I'm a 3DHD sloth.


----------



## deepc5

Let me begin by stating I have always loved music, being new to this about 10 years ago I bought a Sony receiver and speaker package. Later upgrading pieces at a time like any college student. Jump to about 3 years ago I purchased and Onkyo TX-SR806 and 2 Polk VM 30s and a Polk CS20 center with Bose 301 rear and side speakers with Polk PSW505 sub. I have slowly phased out my Bose speakers. I current system has 2 Polk VM30 front 2 Polk rt1000 for side 2 Polk rt800 for my rear, CS20 center, polk psw505 sub. I purchased the vm30 for the design and clarity like most other owner you need a good sub to go with it. So I connected a small 150 watt Polk sub to the vm30 via the speaker wire from the receiver then it goes to the vm30 to "create" full band front speakers.

My question is as follows I have a Polk cs400 center would sound better with my system?

I also have another set of Polk rt1000 in my bedroom with Polk rt/ fx surround powered by my onkyo TX-SR606 the cs400 is from the bedroom where sound isn't as important.

I was also considering moving the vm30 with the small sub to the bedroom and moving the rt1000 to my living room. So my living would then have 4 rt1000 and 2 rt800 stil not sure which center the 20 or 400.

I think my living room would then be a bit low end heavy.

I welcome any and all suggestions.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## dunan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *deepc5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Let me begin by stating I have always loved music, being new to this about 10 years ago I bought a Sony receiver and speaker package. Later upgrading pieces at a time like any college student. Jump to about 3 years ago I purchased and Onkyo TX-SR806 and 2 Polk VM 30s and a Polk CS20 center with Bose 301 rear and side speakers with Polk PSW505 sub. I have slowly phased out my Bose speakers. I current system has 2 Polk VM30 front 2 Polk rt1000 for side 2 Polk rt800 for my rear, CS20 center, polk psw505 sub. I purchased the vm30 for the design and clarity like most other owner you need a good sub to go with it. So I connected a small 150 watt Polk sub to the vm30 via the speaker wire from the receiver then it goes to the vm30 to "create" full band front speakers.
> 
> My question is as follows I have a Polk cs400 center would sound better with my system?
> 
> I also have another set of Polk rt1000 in my bedroom with Polk rt/ fx surround powered by my onkyo TX-SR606 the cs400 is from the bedroom where sound isn't as important.
> 
> I was also considering moving the vm30 with the small sub to the bedroom and moving the rt1000 to my living room. So my living would then have 4 rt1000 and 2 rt800 stil not sure which center the 20 or 400.
> 
> I think my living room would then be a bit low end heavy.
> 
> I welcome any and all suggestions.
> 
> Thank you in advance.



Wrong thread my friend. You'll want to post this in the speaker section, this thread is to show off systems.


----------



## AuralXTC

Hey guys, just bought new speakers so figured I'd join the party!











JM Labs Focal Electra 1038Be II and CC1008Be II.


----------



## d_m1010

What are you powering those with?


----------



## dunan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AuralXTC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey guys, just bought new speakers so figured I'd join the party!
> 
> 
> JM Labs Focal Electra 1038Be II and CC1008Be II.



Very nice!


----------



## AuralXTC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *d_m1010* /forum/post/21967319
> 
> 
> What are you powering those with?



Arcam AVR600, which does a damn-fine job. I will most likely be adding amps down the road, though.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dunan* /forum/post/21967613
> 
> 
> Very nice!



Thanks!


----------



## d_m1010

Cool. Lookin' good.


I have all Emotiva amps for my Focals and they sound fantastic.


----------



## AuralXTC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *d_m1010* /forum/post/21968216
> 
> 
> Cool. Lookin' good.
> 
> 
> I have all Emotiva amps for my Focals and they sound fantastic.



Thanks!


Curious as to which Focal speakers you are driving with Emotiva, and with which Emotiva amps you are driving them?


----------



## rvander3526

4x VP2520


----------



## d_m1010




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AuralXTC* /forum/post/21969363
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Curious as to which Focal speakers you are driving with Emotiva, and with which Emotiva amps you are driving them?



I have the Electra 920s, 905s, and SR30s. The Emotiva amps are 2 x XPA-1s, an XPA-2, and a XPA-3.


----------



## JAMES MCHUGHES

Ive done a few changes myself heres my setup.


All Definitive Technology

Samsung 55'' 3D Led

Onkyo TX-NR 1007 (receiver)

BP3000TL's (mains)

CLR3000 (center)

BP3000TL"s (surrounds)

BPVX's (rear surrounds)

PM1000's (front heights)

(2) SVS 16-46 cylinder subs

Emotiva XPA5

Samson SX1200 (powering SVS subs)

Artcessories clean box pro (SVS subs)

Panamax 5100EX (conditioner)

Panasonic dmp-bdt350 3D Bluray player

Toshiba HDA35 Bluray player

XBOX 360

Miterminator 4 cabels

WII



I took out my SVS PB12-NSD sub..........its for sale

I figured with 4 (18'' subs and 2 (12'') I didnt need it....lol


----------



## BIG INJUN CHIEF

AVR Yamaha RX-667

HK3490 MONITOR 40's as mains

QSC GX-5 MONITOR 70'S as mains

QSC GX-3 CS2

PSW-505 Dual

Behringer DI-4000 -10dBv to +4dBu

Bose InWall-Surrounds

Rears Coming soon

http://i1111.photobucket.com/albums/h469/BIG-*****-CHIEF/001-1.jpg

http://i1111.photobucket.com/albums/h469/BIG-*****-CHIEF/003.jpg

http://i1111.photobucket.com/albums/h469/BIG-*****-CHIEF/002.jpg


I will post pix of my 2nd systems soon.


----------



## Working_In_Naple

Nothing yet







That's why I'm here, to get idea's. Will post a quick thread later on today when my post count gets up haha


----------



## djPerfectTrip

I just recently got my Klipsch system all set up. I'm loving it so far =^)


Fronts-RF-82 II

Center-RC-62 II

Surround-RS-62 II

Rear surround-RB-81 II

Sub - SW-115

AVR - Onkyo TX-SR706


----------



## caper_1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]* /forum/post/21990423
> 
> 
> I just recently got my Klipsch system all set up. I'm loving it so far =^)
> 
> 
> Fronts-RF-82 II
> 
> Center-RC-62 II
> 
> Surround-RS-62 II
> 
> Rear surround-RB-81 II
> 
> Sub - SW-115
> 
> AVR - Onkyo TX-SR706



Nice setup dude.


----------



## jproy13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]* /forum/post/21990423
> 
> 
> I just recently got my Klipsch system all set up. I'm loving it so far =^)
> 
> 
> Fronts-RF-82 II
> 
> Center-RC-62 II
> 
> Surround-RS-62 II
> 
> Rear surround-RB-81 II
> 
> Sub - SW-115
> 
> AVR - Onkyo TX-SR706



Very nice!! Props for having your center at the proper height (you did better then me on that







) and for not having your Onkyo in the cabinet so it can breathe










Looks great.


cheers


----------



## djPerfectTrip

Thanks guys, I appreciate the compliments =^)



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jproy13* /forum/post/21991628
> 
> 
> Very nice!! Props for having your center at the proper height (you did better then me on that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and for not having your Onkyo in the cabinet so it can breathe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great.
> 
> 
> cheers



We got lucky with the center channel since our TV stand is the perfect height. All of that stuff used to be on the inside of the cabinet, but since we put the TV on the wall I was able to put it all on top which made me happy. We always had to have all the doors open for air circulation and it was also a pain with our harmony remote having to try to point it, now it works perfectly and no more heat worries (plus it's out of my kid's reach =^).


----------



## Silentologist

New member, newly purchased Talon Hawk center, 2 pairs of Talon Raven for mains and surrounds, and Talon Thunderbird subwoofer. Haven't hooked everything up yet, but will get it done as soon as I track down some decent speaker cables. Suggestions?


----------



## djPerfectTrip

^^^Congrats on your new system =^) Check out monoprice. Go with 12awg so no matter what length you run the cables, you should be good to go. And if you are going to be installing in wall, get CL2 rated wire.


----------



## jaramill

Just got these babies...and they are "hefty" babies coming in at 16.5lbs. But they mate perfectly with my ESL fronts (left, right) and EM-C2 center channel (hidden in top-center cabinet of the BDIUSA furniture).


P.S. - Does anyone know how to get pictures to show inline in the post as opposed to attachments?


----------



## caper_1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jaramill* /forum/post/21996253
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. - Does anyone know how to get pictures to show inline in the post as opposed to attachments?



You need to host them elsewhere (upload them to another forum or photo-hosting site). Afterward, click on one of the pictures, and it may provide you with IMG tags. If so, just copy paste them here, which will look like:

{IMG} http://www.abc.com/photo.jpg{/IMG } except you use sqaure brackets [] instead of curly ones {}.


If you don't have the img tags, simply right click on any image and select "copy image location". Then in your reply box of this forum, select the icon above that looks like an upside down envelope(insert image). When the pop up box appears, paste the the image location there, and hit ok.


----------



## jaramill

Thanks caper. I was hoping I didn't have to host them. Oh well...thanks for the reply. But glad I can post pics though.


----------



## Reefdvr27


Here is my 5.2 system.

Mains Monitor Audio RX8's

Center Monitor Audio RX 

Sides Mordaunt Short Carnival 2's

Sub Dual Power Sound Audio XV-30's 

 

AV Denon 3312ci

TV Samsung 55" D8000


----------



## derekrorabaugh

Just ordered my replacement system about a week ago...not getting here til the 18th but thats ok since thats when i'm moving into my new house. So I ordered definitive technology 8040's the whole way around. I did a lot of researching and listening and I feel like this will make an incredible setup. Im pushing it all with my old Denon 1611 from a couple years back. I will upgrade that soon but for now im excited to get it all setup.


----------



## Reefdvr27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *derekrorabaugh* /forum/post/22006770
> 
> 
> Just ordered my replacement system about a week ago...not getting here til the 18th but thats ok since thats when i'm moving into my new house. So I ordered definitive technology 8040's the whole way around. I did a lot of researching and listening and I feel like this will make an incredible setup. Im pushing it all with my old Denon 1611 from a couple years back. I will upgrade that soon but for now im excited to get it all setup.



I demoed the 8040's and 8060's and they jammed! No need for a sub with those babies.


----------



## JLasher22443

Here are a few pictures of my system. Martin Logan 5.1. Just upgraded to the Montis for fronts, a DHC 80.3, and MC452. Still tweaking!


----------



## djPerfectTrip

^^^^I'd love to hear that system.


----------



## jaramill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JLasher22443* /forum/post/22008081
> 
> 
> Here are a few pictures of my system. Martin Logan 5.1. Just upgraded to the Montis for fronts, a DHC 80.3, and MC452. Still tweaking!



Oooh I see a ML "Grotto" sub-woofer??







NICE. And I see you have the higher end center channel "Stage". Another ML fan...cool. I had the Dynamo 700 but went with another brand...just for the sub though. I'm sure your system sounds very sweet!


----------



## JLasher22443

Actually it's a Depth I and a Cinema I. But yes The system sounds great so far but I'm planning to sit down tonight and really tune in the new DHC 80.3. Also have Script I surrounds tucked in the corners. Thanks for the comments.


----------



## lflorack

 Attachment 246257 


Here's a picture of my new front speakers. Klipsch RF-83's and RC-64. The sub is a Klipsch RSW-10d. Other pics (some of them are not fully current with the upgrade) are in my sig links.


----------



## Ysay

All the equipment (except cables) were bought used.


----------



## goodtimes

Just got a pair of PSB Stratus Silver's, non i version. Also, just upgraded some Sony SS K30ED bookshelf speakers with HiVi Research D6.8 drivers......sounding very nice indeed!


----------



## LVIV73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slammin86* /forum/post/21702082
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Receiver: Onkyo 709
> 
> Amplifier: Acurus A200x3
> 
> Front: EmpTek E55Ti
> 
> Center: EmpTek E56Ci
> 
> Surround: Coming Soon
> 
> Sub: Elemental Designs A5-350
> 
> TV: LG 55"
> 
> Blu-Ray: PS3



How is that onkyo?Any heat problems?

And how long you had it for?


----------



## mukeshkt00

Home Theater Speakers


----------



## Bunga99

Recently upgraded from this: *JTR T8-Lp*










To this: *Triad Gold LCRs*


----------



## Geoff4RFC

Polk Speakers; RTiA9's, CSiA6 and FXiA6 with an Epik Empire. This time next month, I'll have a 7.2. I'll update the photos.


----------



## Billy p

Finally got around and finished my new set up....










Ascend Acoustics in Espresso Satin Tower & STC

Funkywaves Custom Built AE av12x

Surrounds Axiom Q's Surrounds

Running off my Yamaha RX-V1800










before








after

















  Axiom Q's L/R


I know its mother days weekend but I started eariler in the week and I had to finish. Yeah...she is not thrilled... but...oh well







. The worked involved required me to repair the walls from my inwalls, raise my display to accommodate the huge Sierra centre channel and I bought another credenza which I had to assemble...but this *NOW* will be *IT* for some time to come....


----------



## domingos38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Perry R* /forum/post/21602664
> 
> 
> I have a few that I put together myself. Offered as driver and x-over kits. You supply the cabinets.
> 
> 
> My 2ch speaks are Dipoles by GR Research. They use a PAudio 12" co-ax with 12" GR servo drivers (paper cones) on Rythmik servo amps. These are really nice,set up properly they're hard to beat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My home theatre speakers are Designed by Rick Craig of Selah Audio.
> 
> The fronts are arrays of Hi-Vi 3" with fountek ribbons.
> 
> The subs are also by Selah, I have 2 duals but only one pictured.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The surrounds are arrays of 4" Hi-Vi with Dayton ribbons.
> 
> The center is Seas drivers with Morel mid and fountek ribbon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking



damn

nice looking speakers

they must cost more than my house


----------



## bryan338

my simple system

paradigm monitor 7 s7 fronts

center 3

polk owm3 surrounds

denon 1910

panasonic 50s1


----------



## djPerfectTrip

^^^I dig that couch. Cool looking speakers too, I like the white cones.


----------



## fjames

This thread needs some frump from the real world.


----------



## Reefdvr27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Billy p* /forum/post/22018144
> 
> 
> F
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I



Nice setup. The Sierras were on my list at one time, I wanna say in the top 5. How do you like the Funky Waves sub? I have been checking them out and would love to hear one, hopefully at a Northeast GTG if it ever happens. Never really hear much about them, but they look to be a top notch sub and not to mention The 18.3 looks like a beast. Enjoy.


----------



## Sonyad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fjames* /forum/post/22019453
> 
> 
> This thread needs some frump from the real world.



1+ for the Frump!


----------



## Billy p




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reefdvr27* /forum/post/22022011
> 
> 
> Nice setup. The Sierras were on my list at one time, I wanna say in the top 5. How do you like the Funky Waves sub? I have been checking them out and would love to hear one, hopefully at a Northeast GTG if it ever happens. Never really hear much about them, but they look to be a top notch sub and not to mention The 18.3 looks like a beast. Enjoy.




Thanks....










I had the Sierra 1 NrT's for about 6 months....so, my decision to move up to the Towers was easy....the real suprise for me though was the...STC(Horizon). It sounds incredible...the dialogue is always crystal clear without any issues whatsoever regarding intelligibility or voices... sounds disperse well beyond the sweet spot. This was often a pet peeve of mine and drove me nuts with my prior CC... because I wasn't always sitting in that seat.


As for the sub...I owned a Svs Nsd and wanted more...







. ID sub options within Canada are limited & expensive...that... I sought out some alternatives and decided to go with Nathan. It's only a 12" but AE make some terrific drivers and the av12x is no exception...Nathan did an amazing job in building it. I've compared alongside the pb13u and VFT15 and it held its own....IMO...tonally it is very tight and accurate it excells with mid to upper bass like that from a kick drum...I preferred it ever so slightly over the others...of course, with a little bias.....










If I ever plan on getting a larger sub...Funk Audio would be # 1 on that list...














.


Cheers, Bill...


----------



## FineArts

I have very old model speakers Magnat from 1985.This is great sounding box but I would like to know what does sensitivity of 2.1 Watts means? In those days sensitivity was not given in db/1m so does anybody knows how many db/1m do this 2,1 Watts mean?


----------



## FOH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FineArts* /forum/post/22032349
> 
> 
> I have very old model speakers Magnat from 1985.This is great sounding box but I would like to know what does sensitivity of 2.1 Watts means? In those days sensitivity was not given in db/1m so does anybody knows how many db/1m do this 2,1 Watts mean?



I'd say the sensitivity is approx [email protected]@1m. Those are seriously well designed, and when introduced, a tremendous loudspeaker.



Those were high quality loudspeakers due to the drivers. Magnat, OEM'ed drive units for other mfrs, and if I recall correctly, they were in one of my favorite, all time speakers; the Dahlquist DQM-9, which married JBL type output, with finesse and imaging, all wrapped in a double wall construction with diffraction control. Way ahead of it's time.


Enjoy the Magnats, I hope they serve you well.




Good luck


----------



## FineArts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FOH* /forum/post/22033684
> 
> 
> I'd say the sensitivity is approx [email protected]@1m. Those are seriously well designed, and when introduced, a tremendous loudspeaker.
> 
> 
> 
> Those were high quality loudspeakers due to the drivers. Magnat, OEM'ed drive units for other mfrs, and if I recall correctly, they were in one of my favorite, all time speakers; the Dahlquist DQM-9, which married JBL type output, with finesse and imaging, all wrapped in a double wall construction with diffraction control. Way ahead of it's time.
> 
> 
> Enjoy the Magnats, I hope they serve you well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck



Thanks....I bought them 1985 and never got a wish to change them...I only changed bipolar capacitors with new Mundorfs and they do wonders with tube amps...even some transmissionline line owners say that Sigma1000 is almost so tight and deep in bass as transmissionline box but 2,3 times cheaper...so I am more then happy


----------



## stewart wood

Hello. Just joined this site, I used it for reference when I constructed my home cinema room 5 years ago (which was knocked down last week) to build an extension to move my father in law to move in







This week the builders are in to start work on my new room







. I was running a marrantz amp with the Kef KHT 1005 speakers in a room that was 16 foot by 8 foot. The new room is 17 foot by 11 foot







so I am looking to move up to 7.1. I need to be able to walk past the side surrounds so was looking at adding a pair of Kef (because I have been pleased with what I have had) T101 would this be a good idea?


I am thinking of upgrading to one of the Onkyo units as I am probably going to instal the Optima HD33 and have a bit of 3D action.


----------



## FOH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stewart wood* /forum/post/22046142
> 
> 
> .........
> 
> would this be a good idea?



Stewart,

You pose this question in the wrong are in my opinion....

You'll get much better thread contributions elsewhere, either down below or better yet in the Audio Theory and Set-Up area.


Good luck


----------



## Frank L01

Here are some pics of the Definitive XTR-50's and Supercube 6000 that I recently installed. The cabinet was fitted with a false wall to match and the TV is hung via a Samsung picture mount. I am digging the upgrade.


----------



## FoxHoleJoe

 Attachment 247474


----------



## FoxHoleJoe

 Attachment 247476


----------



## FoxHoleJoe

 Attachment 247477 Ok,all new,Emotiva's XPA-5 with Emo interconnects,Polk Audio's LSiC,Polk Audio LSiFX Surrounds,Bell'O Speaker stands for surrounds and Tripp.Lite Isobar.Oh almost forgot added one more Polk Audio PSW505 for HT set up.


----------



## dunan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FoxHoleJoe* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ok,all new,Emotiva's XPA-5 with Emo interconnects,Polk Audio's LSiC,Polk Audio LSiFX Surrounds,Bell'O Speaker stands for surrounds and Tripp.Lite Isobar.Oh almost forgot added one more Polk Audio PSW505 for HT set up.



What is the brand of component rack you are using?


----------



## FoxHoleJoe

 http://www.wayfair.com/Sauder-Beginn...rtype=8&dept=0 heres the link too the site.


----------



## Bryceo

Great speakers I'm abit inbaressesd to post myn every one else's is so much nicer


----------



## Bryceo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Frank L01* /forum/post/22057179
> 
> 
> Here are some pics of the Definitive XTR-50's and Supercube 6000 that I recently installed. The cabinet was fitted with a false wall to match and the TV is hung via a Samsung picture mount. I am digging the upgrade.



Frank you have a Gourgues systeam


----------



## Bryceo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bryan338* /forum/post/22019289
> 
> 
> my simple system
> 
> paradigm monitor 7 s7 fronts
> 
> center 3
> 
> polk owm3 surrounds
> 
> denon 1910
> 
> panasonic 50s1



Great systeam love the couch


----------



## Bryceo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mntallman* /forum/post/21954622
> 
> 
> My set up: stacked pioneer fs51,bi amped. Fs51's back (out of shot) no center, c21 there for looks
> 
> eD A5 350 (blown amp) powered by pyle pta1000, controlled by antimode 8033.
> 
> Pio 919, oppo 980,panasonic 655 bluray.
> 
> Those are cheap walmart bins holding my non red book discs.
> 
> acer wmc7 for cds and dvr.
> 
> Jon



Awesome systeam


----------



## Bryceo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dchalfont* /forum/post/21874062
> 
> 
> My setup.
> 
> 
> Mostly for gaming with 7.1.



Yamaha good brand


----------



## Bryceo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dean The Machine* /forum/post/21630661
> 
> My Setup:
> 
> Pioneer KRP-600A
> 
> Pioneer BDP-LX52
> 
> Pioneer VSX-LX52
> 
> Jamo® D 500 THX® 7.2
> 
> Jamo® SUB 650 (2)
> 
> Xbox 360 slim / Kinect
> 
> Logitech Harmony One
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a special for my two Jamo subwoofers



Beauitful systeam


----------



## Bryceo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *roadster-s* /forum/post/21255491
> 
> 
> My speakers set-up: Swans F2.2+ mains, C2.3+ center, R3 side surrounds, C3 rear surround, SVS PB12 Ultra/2 sub.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cavchameleon* /forum/post/21255432
> 
> 
> My updated Small HT - 11.2 setup. Such a fun hobby!!! Subs, Surrounds and Rears are to the back of course, so not in the pic. Other pictures on the AVS Gallery Site:
> 
> http://gallery.avsforum.com/showgall...ppuser/7620941





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FOH* /forum/post/21172268
> 
> 
> Very interesting pic. The smallish eD sub driver always seemed perplexing to me. I know it's got mad excursion,..but wow are those things small. Easily, you've got more mid-bass cone area up-front than you do sub cone area in those two subs. I'm always commenting on the importance of bass/mid bass power in the two octaves or so above 60hz. You've got it. Individuals always want impact, and many aren't familiar with where "impact" lies. That system has got some impact.
> 
> 
> Nice looking rig there. Any further comments on the eD mains? MF/HF smoothness, extension, capability?
> 
> 
> Thanks





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iamgizzard* /forum/post/21170607
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first home theater in my first home of two years. A simple and humble set up for now.
> 
> 
> 60" LG 60PZ750 (Ideal-Lume light in back)
> 
> Denon AVR-991
> 
> Polk Audio Monitor 70 Series II
> 
> Polk Audio CS2 Series II
> 
> HSU VTF2-Mk3 (on a GRAMMA)
> 
> Apple TV 2
> 
> 2011 Mac mini
> 
> 2009 Mac Pro (media server, not pictured)
> 
> 
> The PS3 you see on the floor was returned (boo physical media!) but I may get an inexpensive BluRay player in the near future. I also bought some thinner and more flexible HDMI cables from MonoPrice so I'm going to re-cable the components this weekend. Surrounds will come later after I remodel the second floor and get everything built in.
> 
> 
> I followed batpig's guide to setting up my receiver and ran the Audyssey MultiEQ XT setup, but would appreciate any tips that could improve the sound of my system. It sounds great to me since I don't have a point of reference. =)



Gourgues set ups


----------



## jima4a

Main: Kef XQ40 L/R, Kef XC50c Center, Kef IQ10 Heights, and B&W 616 in ceiling surrounds. Velodyne Optimum 12 sub. Onkyo TX-NR1008 AVR with Denon BDP 2010ci. Need an OPPO as the Denon won't do SACD or DVD-A, where my old non bluray player did SACDs.


Second: B&W 685 L/C/R and B&W 618 in ceiling surrounds. Def Tech Powerfield 1500 sub. Denon AVR 4010ci and Samsung 7900? Blu-Ray player with dual HDMI. Also have Yamaha two way 6.5"/1" outdoor speakers by the pool on zone 2.


----------



## Bryceo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jima4a* /forum/post/22062430
> 
> 
> Main: Kef XQ40 L/R, Kef XC50c Center, Kef IQ10 Heights, and B&W 616 in ceiling surrounds. Velodyne Optimum 12 sub. Onkyo TX-NR1008 AVR with Denon BDP 2010ci. Need an OPPO as the Denon won't do SACD or DVD-A, where my old non bluray player did SACDs.
> 
> 
> Second: B&W 685 L/C/R and B&W 618 in ceiling surrounds. Def Tech Powerfield 1500 sub. Denon AVR 4010ci and Samsung 7900? Blu-Ray player with dual HDMI. Also have Yamaha two way 6.5"/1" outdoor speakers by the pool on zone 2.



Sounds great any pictures??


----------



## dchalfont




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bryceo* /forum/post/22062355
> 
> 
> Yamaha good brand



Thanks. I'm sure most people here consider it garbage for it cost me $3.5K ( AUS ) 7.2 and an RXV-667 receiver so I'm very happy with it.


I'm going to upgrade my receiver eventually because I listen to movies at -10db and it's probably pushing the limits of the receiver.


My last speakers were yamaha as well. Bought them when I was 15 years old while working at Mcdonalds. $1600 for the pair.


This is the new ones vs the older ( smaller ) ones.

*Mains*









*Surrounds ( x4 )*









*Centre*









*Sub ( x2 )*


----------



## Bryceo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dchalfont* /forum/post/22062543
> 
> 
> Thanks. I'm sure most people here consider it garbage for it cost me $3.5K ( AUS ) 7.2 and an RXV-667 receiver so I'm very happy with it.
> 
> 
> I'm going to upgrade my receiver eventually because I listen to movies at -10db and it's probably pushing the limits of the receiver.
> 
> 
> My last speakers were yamaha as well. Bought them when I was 15 years old while working at Mcdonalds. $1600 for the pair.
> 
> 
> This is the new ones vs the older ( smaller ) ones.
> 
> *Mains*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Surrounds ( x4 )*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Centre*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sub ( x2 )*



Hi there mate that's not garbage, it's quite a nice systeam some wire management Its a great looking systeam I do enjoy your Yamaha speakers I have a soft spot for Yamaha congrats


----------



## Bryceo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mupi* /forum/post/21088180
> 
> 
> Klipsch KG's and Sunfire Junior





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Macstatic* /forum/post/20973272
> 
> 
> Posted here back when I had a COMPLETELY different setup. Only thing the same as last is my receiver.
> 
> 
> Switched from:
> 
> Energy CF-70 mains
> 
> Energy CC-10 center
> 
> Energy CF-30 rears
> 
> Energy Take Classic heights
> 
> Energy Take Classic sub
> 
> 
> to
> 
> 
> Energy RC-50 mains
> 
> Energy RC-LCR center
> 
> Energy CR-10 rears
> 
> Energy RC-10 heights
> 
> Outlaw LFM-2 sub
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the mess and the wall unit is to "baby-proof." I'm a family man, gotta do what I gotta do.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunga99* /forum/post/20786515
> 
> 
> Here's mine.
> 
> 
> I recently upgraded my Sapphire Center and ST3 Towers with JTR's new Sealed, lighter, Low Profile T8s.
> 
> 
> Here's a pic of the JTR as a Center with the Sapphire ST3 towers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a pic of all 3 JTR T8HT-lp along with the SubMersive HP in front of my small room:





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Louie_18* /forum/post/20811925
> 
> 
> My Share...
> 
> 
> Fronts L/R: Paradigm Studio 20 v5
> 
> Center: Paradigm Studio CC-690 v5
> 
> Surrounds: Polk Audio OWM3
> 
> Rear Surrounds: Wharfedale 9SR





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jaball77* /forum/post/20838070
> 
> 
> The latest iteration of my living room... Paradigm Studio 40 v.2 (on ultra custom $17 home made stands) with a Studio CC-490 center and Outlaw LFM-1 Plus sub. It's pretty awesome.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DLS_222* /forum/post/20762453
> 
> 
> I already posted in this thread awhile back but I've changed a few things since then... well actually all the speakers.. and subs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salk Songtower RAAL, SongCenter RAAL, SongSurround I & Energy RC-R for rear surrounds.
> 
> More pics here - same link in my sig.
> 
> *gregdpw* - I see we have a pretty similar setup, I've owned both the Monitor's and the Studio's - both great for HT. Very clean and simple setup I love the look. How are you liking the VTF-15H? The Hsu's have made movie watching so much more fun!
> 
> *disarm78* - I'd love to see pics of that Verus Grand setup





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Triangles* /forum/post/20719633
> 
> 
> Not home theater, and nothing crazy, but here's my modest computer set-up that I am happy with.



Amazing gear and beauitfule layouts


----------



## wizard8873




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FoxHoleJoe* /forum/post/22058664
> 
> Attachment 247477 Ok,all new,Emotiva's XPA-5 with Emo interconnects,Polk Audio's LSiC,Polk Audio LSiFX Surrounds,Bell'O Speaker stands for surrounds and Tripp.Lite Isobar.Oh almost forgot added one more Polk Audio PSW505 for HT set up.



Very nice set up. How do those stands work out for the speakers? might have to mount my surrounds in the near future and looking for stands


----------



## Mntallman

Thanks! Listened to a couple of my concert discs last night...the low end really is working great now...finally to the point where I can just enjoy without thinking about upgrading


----------



## Bryceo

Okay so ive bean a long time viewer of this thread do I thort I better post some photos of myn I know it need some light dusting but what do you think

Nothing to crazy but this is my 7.1 systeam


----------



## Reefdvr27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mntallman* /forum/post/22063053
> 
> 
> ...finally to the point where I can just enjoy without thinking about upgrading



Great point, It is about time I say this. We spend so much time worrying about sounding better and upgrading that we don't enjoy and give thanks for what we do have. Time to sit back, relax and enjoy!


----------



## Bryceo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reefdvr27* /forum/post/22063292
> 
> 
> Great point, It is about time I say this. We spend so much time worrying about sounding better and upgrading that we don't enjoy and give thanks for what we do have. Time to sit back, relax and enjoy!



Yes yes yes yes!!!!!!


----------



## Bryceo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FoxHoleJoe* /forum/post/22064033
> 
> 
> +2..Thanks for sharing all the photos of your systems.Great looking gear!I truly love this hobby and seeing so many great looking nice gear posted in is what this is all about!Yes.yes,yes!Time to injoy for years too come!



No worries I have enjoyed building it

Up to where it is today at 7.1 but there is plenty more to come


----------



## Frank L01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bryceo* /forum/post/22062281
> 
> 
> Frank you have a Gourgues systeam










thanks


----------



## Greg121986

Here are my setups.


This is my bedroom. I ended up bringing the stands into my basement for my rear channels. Also, the Cary went back, I was only auditioning.










Kudos Cardea C30, one of only 2 sets in the USA. The other is owned by my buddy's father. Powered here by a Rogue Audio Cronus Magnum.










Swan Diva 6.2F mains, Diva C3 center, and Diva 2.1s in the rear. Powered by an Anthem PVA7 and B&K Reference 50 S2 pre/pro. I was enjoying some 2 channel here with the Rogue Cronus Magmum for a weekend.


----------



## JAMES MCHUGHES


Ive done a few changes myself heres my setup.


All Definitive Technology

Samsung 55'' 3D Led

Onkyo TX-NR 1007 (receiver)

BP3000TL's (mains)

CLR3000 (center)

BP3000TL"s (surrounds)

BPVX's (rear surrounds)

Studio Monitor 450's

(2) SVS 16-46 cylinder subs passive

Samson SX1200 (powering SVS subs)

Emotiva XPA-5

Artcessories clean box pro (SVS subs)

Panamax 5100EX (conditioner)

Panasonic dmp-bdt350 3D Bluray player

Toshiba HDA35 Bluray player

XBOX 360

Miterminator 4 cabels

WII



I took out my SVS PB12-NSD sub..........its for sale

I figured with 4 (18'' subs and 2 (12'') I didnt need it....lol


----------



## JAMES MCHUGHES

Few more


----------



## vince217

Center: Polk Cs1

L/R: Polk Monitor 60

Surround: Polk Monitor 30

Sub: Polk PSW10


----------



## Vic C

Main Dedicated Theater.....


(almost) All EMAV "Theata Series" Loudspeakers


Fronts: EMAV TS206.5 ( dual 6 1/2 D'Appolito array)

Center: Wharfedale Diamond 9 ( 3 way center channel )

Surround: ( sides and reares ) EMAV TS106.5SSM

Subwoofers: EMAV TS110PROSW ( two 10" passive subs )

EMAV Loudspeakers


----------



## lovinthehd

My living room main speakers:

Ascend Sierra 1s as LCR,

Ascend HTM200SEs as surrounds,

Energy Takes as rear surrounds

Epik Empire


----------



## jpcamaro70

Def Tech supertower 8040 (pair)

Procenter 1000

Promonitor 800 (pair)

supercube 2000

aw-5500 (pair) on order


----------



## Bryceo

Updates to follow new pioneer equipment hopefully or some more Yamaha!


----------



## taab05

I just have the TV speakers and it's killing me!


----------



## vinyl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *taab05* /forum/post/22092719
> 
> 
> I just have the TV speakers and it's killing me!



Can you show us pictures...


----------



## Bryceo

This thread is hopeless with out pictures!


----------



## triumphrider74




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovinthehd* /forum/post/22078475
> 
> 
> My living room main speakers:
> 
> Ascend Sierra 1s as LCR,
> 
> Ascend HTM200SEs as surrounds,
> 
> Energy Takes as rear surrounds
> 
> Epik Empire



Let's see the 200ES's!! I like how you have your display sitting on the sub. Inventive!


----------



## vince217

Here is mine again, with a picture











Center: Polk Cs1

L/R: Polk Monitor 60

Surround: Polk Monitor 30

Sub: Polk PSW10


----------



## ticorecords

dear all


have rtis polk 8 but with troubles lately . they do not sound well in direct or stereo mode really lack of highs !!! any thoughts what is going on?? run audissey and got the same result it has to do with the speakers. they wee working great


thanks in advance


----------



## triumphrider74




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dennis Erskine*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/2850#post_21874748
> 
> 
> I've seen several pictures in this thread where the center channel is in or on a cabinet. Just a quick suggestion ... pull those speakers forward so the face of the center channel speaker is even with, or slightly forward of, the cabinet or table. You could be surprised with what happens to dialog intelligibility.



I just wanted to thank Dennis for this post. It got me thinking about my center. I had the sensor for my Xbox 360 placed right in front of it because at the time I thought it was the only place for it. I have since moved it the the gap above the center and there is a noticeable difference. Plus it looks much better! I think it will improve even more when I upgrade to a Plasma that will be flush with the front of my cabinet. I keep hoping my DLP dies soon. Is that wrong?










This is how it was before:


----------



## lovinthehd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *triumphrider74*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/2970#post_22098578
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see the 200ES's!! I like how you have your display sitting on the sub. Inventive![/quote
> 
> 
> Okay, here ya go. Not inventive, just necessary. Don't want to wall mount the set and it's one of the few places I want the sub for aesthetics/room use, plus the sub is inert due to the dual opposed design so no vibration issues. The surrounds and rear surrounds are mounted up above the listening area (actually had the 200SEs as LCR mounted up front, too, but decided the Sierras on stands made a great soundstage and it's a lot easier leaving them where they are, but when I next use the fireplace the left speaker may have to be moved...


----------



## MrAcoustat

*Hi i have been an Acoustat proud owner since 1984 i have owned Spectra 22s - Spectra 33s - 2+2s - and this is my third and final pair of 1+1s they are from 1984 modified in 2011 - 2012 by my friend Jocelyn Jeanson from Quebec Canada whe belong to a group of around ten proud owners of Acoustat's with ME having the smallest of the double stacked models they are 14x94 inches and weigh 200 pounds one of the reasons that they are so heavy is that they are in a 2x3 metal frame.*


*PS: You may see more photos in my 12 pages Flickr galery here - http://www.flickr.com/photos/mracoustat/*


----------



## vardo

Mr Acoustat......those are wonderful speakers. Your love for audio is purly genuine. They used to sell Acoustat speakers where I live, I've heard them

and they were wonderful. Just could not afford them at the time.


Looking at your speakers and video display.....well you need at least a 70"/80" LCD. But I understand your main love is music, as is mine (Sonus Faber

guy here...until the next upgrade). Just got a Sharp 70" LCD (full array) and sure love it.


Anyways your speakers and equipment are fantastic.










vardo


----------



## Jinjuku

Curt Campbell Statements. Crown XLS 402D for Amplification. Brazos based computer with EMU 1212M PCIe Pro-Audio mastering grade sound card. Tuxedo cat.


__
https://flic.kr/p/5965214055
​


----------



## wtxgringo

Was so satisfied with my M70s that I got another pair for surrounds & moved the M40s as front wides & added an HSU VTF-2 MK4 sub. Puts a smile on my face every time I plop in a cd or a blu ray!!


----------



## Khaos

Speakers: Swan T900F 

Subwoofer: Emotiva Ultra 12

Amplifier: XPA-2

Receiver: UMC-1

Computer: Custom built. BitFenix Shinobi Window, i5 2500k, 8gb ram, Nvidia GTX 560 ti. (All my music is from here. Foobar, Lossless, Toslink)

TV: Samsung LED 40"

 

(Yes, this was 3 images photoshopped together. Shoddy, I know. XD)

 

 

 

 

 

 

 


...and some pics using pano:


----------



## ilocos boy

here my setup PSB T6 &image C5


----------



## cyde01

Denon AVR-1911

Polk M60 fronts

Polk CS2 center

Mirage OMD-5 surrounds

Dual Outlaw LFM-1 EX's

DIY Dayton DVC 15" sub


----------



## cybrsage

I am using two Paradigm Millenia 200's for my front LR, the two outer speakers (wired in parallel) of the Paradigm Millenia Trio as my center, two Axiom M0s as my front heights (will eventually be replaced by M2s), and six Axiom M2s (each side surround is two speakers wired in parallel) as my side and rear surrounds, and a Paradigm PDR-10 as my subwoofer. I was going to go all Paradigm Millenias, but needing eight speakers for the surrounds broke my budget. I will be replacing the speaker cables with shorter black cables soon.


----------



## yanknuck

Looks nice! Although, if you'd ditch that rug it'd look even better. Plus, there would've been more in the surround budget.


----------



## 49Merc

Like the Energizer Bunny they just keep on runnin' (with appropriate repair)










FRONTS

Infinity Alpha 50's


CENTER

Infinity Alpha 37c


SURROUNDS

Infinity Alpha 20's


SUBWOOFER

Parodyne VDP-1000


IN RESERVE

Infinity Alpha 10's


----------



## Dogpatch

Just purchased new receiver so it was time to match all the speakers. I came from infinity SM 102'a for mains with a BIC America dual 5.25 center and BIC America 12" sub with Sony bookshelves for surround rears. Due to space limitations I had to go with bookshelves for mains so I purchased Infinity p 163'a and p153's for surrounds as well as the pc251. I will keep my existing sub for now. Interestingly, one of the p163s was DOA. I'm sure that the wires were likely knocked off in transit, but, I just returned it without opening up the cabinet. I am still a bit undecided as to what to do for the additional 2 speakers for 7.1, I may just leave it at 5.1 for some time to see how I like it.


----------



## dmarqueset

Bonus Room

Left - LSA1 Monitors (Standard Edition)

Right - LSA1 Monitors (Standard Edition)

Center - LSA LCR (Standard Edition)

Sub - Velodyne


----------



## nbean16

My first non-ridiculous patchwork system:

 

 


Denon 1612

BA A360

BA A225C

BA 26

Energy S10.3


----------



## Jay1

Very nice budget system nbean16!


----------



## zieglj01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nbean16*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/2970#post_22219346
> 
> 
> My first non-ridiculous patchwork system:
> 
> Denon 1612
> 
> BA A360
> 
> BA A225C
> 
> BA 26
> 
> Energy S10.3



And, the white does look nice - also, the TV seems to look small now.


----------



## nbean16




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zieglj01*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/2970#post_22219383
> 
> 
> And, the white does look nice - also, the TV seems to look small now.



Shut up! Don't make me go out and buy a new tv!










I thought the same thing, but its a pretty good size tv for the room, but it looks small I think because its behind the center channel. I have a stand/tv riser coming Monday that'll let me put the tv on the center channel and move it closer which will help. I will update then. Thanks for the advice on the speakers, helped out a lot on picking a system.


----------



## nbean16




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jay1*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/2970#post_22219353
> 
> 
> Very nice budget system nbean16!



Thanks. And thanks for the advice, without which id probably still be blasting my system to hear dialogue coming out of my crappy bose vcs-10.


----------



## kazoo76

Audio Only setup:


John Kreskovsky's DIY speakers design -- NaO II RS

MMF-5 turntable

Rotel preamp

Denon Universal Player

3-way active crossover for the speakers

Outlaw audio 7 channel amp, using 6 for the NaO II speakers

Sony BR jukebox player

Couple Bottlehead kits -- headphone amp and a pre-amp

Dayton Titanic 12" sub

Bunch of Acoustimac and DIY absorption panels

 


Makeshift TV/Videogame setup


Dennis Murphy's DIY speaker design -- MBOW1 3-way config

Polk RTi38 for surrounds

Working on building a center channel right now

Denon 3310CI receiver

Acoustimac panels


----------



## Geoff4RFC

I'm glad I got to see lovinthehd's set up, really cool looking room. And cybersage, dig the theater.


Here's my final additon of wides and xtra sub to complete; RTiA9's x 4, CSiA6, FXiA6 and Epik Empire x 2


----------



## dchalfont

I know this is 'small fries' to everyone else here but I just upgraded from a Yamaha RX-V667 to a Yamaha RX-V3071 and I am blown away. People on here/aduioholics/whirlpool forums had me believing that my speakers would be a bottleneck to any increase, but I'm happy to report that they couldn't have been more wrong.




























In all my tests ( various blu-rays, MP3s and Wav files ) distortion in the form of crackling or muddy bass has disappeared.


Terminator Salvation ( DTS-MA ) has been my reference disk and in all the instances of distortion in sounded crystal clear ( no distortion and more dynamic ) and bass also sounded tight and controlled. My RX-V667 has my subs at -6dB and despite the fact that YPAO on my RX-V3071 had my subs at -2.5dB it sounded much cleaner.


Nearly everyone on here said "you would get more from a speaker upgrade" I got ( in my subjective opinion ) a 100% increase in sound quality for 35-40% of my speaker cost for the receiver. Sound used to thin out at anything under -25dB and now even at -10dB it sounds clearer and more controlled than it ever has. Even my GF ( who's ears are fu


So I'm pretty stoked.


-Sincerely; an unemployed uni student who is 100% happy with his 7.2 Yamaha Speaker setup ( NS-777x2, NS333x4, NS-C444x1, YSW-RSW300(subs )x2 + RX-V3071 ( 9.2 receiver + pre outs for 11.2 )


----------



## jpcamaro70

Very nice. I love that feeling when a purchase makes you feel good. I'm glad you are happy.


----------



## lovinthehd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dchalfont*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/3000#post_22232813
> 
> 
> I know this is 'small fries' to everyone else here but I just upgraded from a Yamaha RX-V667 to a Yamaha RX-V3071 and I am blown away. People on here/aduioholics/whirlpool forums had me believing that my speakers would be a bottleneck to any increase, but I'm happy to report that they couldn't have been more wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all my tests ( various blu-rays, MP3s and Wav files ) distortion in the form of crackling or muddy bass has disappeared.
> 
> 
> Terminator Salvation ( DTS-MA ) has been my reference disk and in all the instances of distortion in sounded crystal clear ( no distortion and more dynamic ) and bass also sounded tight and controlled. My RX-V667 has my subs at -6dB and despite the fact that YPAO on my RX-V3071 had my subs at -2.5dB it sounded much cleaner.
> 
> 
> Nearly everyone on here said "you would get more from a speaker upgrade" I got ( in my subjective opinion ) a 100% increase in sound quality for 35-40% of my speaker cost for the receiver. Sound used to thin out at anything under -25dB and now even at -10dB it sounds clearer and more controlled than it ever has. Even my GF ( who's ears are fu
> 
> 
> So I'm pretty stoked.
> 
> 
> -Sincerely; an unemployed uni student who is 100% happy with his 7.2 Yamaha Speaker setup ( NS-777x2, NS333x4, NS-C444x1, YSW-RSW300(subs )x2 + RX-V3071 ( 9.2 receiver + pre outs for 11.2 )



Your old receiver sounds as if it was malfunctioning and what people would tell you here would be based on properly functioning units....glad you got good sounds, tho!


----------



## YeuEmMaiMai




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dchalfont*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/3000#post_22232813
> 
> 
> I know this is 'small fries' to everyone else here but I just upgraded from a Yamaha RX-V667 to a Yamaha RX-V3071 and I am blown away. People on here/aduioholics/whirlpool forums had me believing that my speakers would be a bottleneck to any increase, but I'm happy to report that they couldn't have been more wrong.
> 
> In all my tests ( various blu-rays, MP3s and Wav files ) distortion in the form of crackling or muddy bass has disappeared.
> 
> Terminator Salvation ( DTS-MA ) has been my reference disk and in all the instances of distortion in sounded crystal clear ( no distortion and more dynamic ) and bass also sounded tight and controlled. My RX-V667 has my subs at -6dB and despite the fact that YPAO on my RX-V3071 had my subs at -2.5dB it sounded much cleaner.
> 
> Nearly everyone on here said "you would get more from a speaker upgrade" I got ( in my subjective opinion ) a 100% increase in sound quality for 35-40% of my speaker cost for the receiver. Sound used to thin out at anything under -25dB and now even at -10dB it sounds clearer and more controlled than it ever has. Even my GF ( who's ears are fu
> 
> So I'm pretty stoked.
> 
> -Sincerely; an unemployed uni student who is 100% happy with his 7.2 Yamaha Speaker setup ( NS-777x2, NS333x4, NS-C444x1, YSW-RSW300(subs )x2 + RX-V3071 ( 9.2 receiver + pre outs for 11.2 )



Same receiver here and absolutely no issues with sound quality


----------



## enricoclaudio

*My Multimedia Room*


*Polk Audio RTiA9, Polk Audio CSi A6, Samsung UN22D5000 LED TV and Carada Criterion 88" Screen.*
 

 


*Polk Audio CSi A6*
 


*Polk Audio RTi A9*
 


*Ergotron LX Desk Mount for Samsung LED TV*
 


*Polk Audio RTi A3 (SURR and SURR-Back)*
 


*Audio Rack: Synology DS712+ NAS, APC G50 20A Power Filter, DirecTV HR21 HD, Oppo DV-983H, Oppo BDP-93 and Onkyo TX-NR809*
 


*Sony VPL-VW40*
 


*Emotiva XPA-3*
 


*Rythmik Audio F12SE*
 

 


*Workstation: 27" iMac (Mid 2011) and M-Audio ProFire 610*


----------



## MrAcoustat

Thank's Vardo, after the sale of our house i lost my dedicated AUDIO room now in a condo with only a living room the tv as to be with the audio system but for me it is not a priority when the tv is on the audio system is off and when the audio system is on the tv is off you know the saying HAPPY WIFE = HAPPY LIFE well it's true.


----------



## donpablo83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dchalfont*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/2850#post_21874062
> 
> 
> My setup.
> 
> 
> 
> Mostly for gaming with 7.1.



what setup specs do you have? that looks almost identical to mine..

also, is that a coolermaster hafx in the corner of the room? coz i have one too!









my setup,


7.2

Reciever: Onkyo TX-NR609b

Front L&R: Yamaha NS-777

Center: Yamaha NS-C525

Surround: Yamaha C333 (x4)

Sub: Yamaha rsw 300 (x2)


has anyone in this thread had any heat issues with the Onkyo TX-NR609's??


----------



## dchalfont




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *donpablo83*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/3000#post_22267095
> 
> 
> what setup specs do you have? that looks almost identical to mine..
> 
> also, is that a coolermaster hafx in the corner of the room? coz i have one too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my setup,
> 
> 7.2
> 
> Reciever: Onkyo TX-NR609b
> 
> Front L&R: Yamaha NS-777
> 
> Center: Yamaha NS-C525
> 
> Surround: Yamaha C333 (x4)
> 
> Sub: Yamaha rsw 300 (x2)
> 
> has anyone in this thread had any heat issues with the Onkyo TX-NR609's??



Yeah we do have almost the same specs.


I have ns-777x2, ns-333x4, ns-c444, yst-rsw300x2.


The receiver was an rx-v667 but I've upgraded to an rx-v3071 since then.


I got rid of, my Haf-x and went back to my Antec 300 as despite the fact that it was smaller, it also runs quieter and cooler.


My GTX 670 sounded like a leaf blower in the haf x but as it runs cooler the fan doesn't ramp up as much.


How do you like your speakers?


I love mine and since the receiver upgrade it's been night and day.


I can watch live music blu rays at -10 db with zero distortion whereas before it would start to distort and anything under -20...


----------



## lvisneau












I replaced my rti6's with rtia7's. I wanted to get the a9's but as you can see they would have been too tall. I actually liked the a7's better during my audition. I also replaced my lsic with the csi6. Anyone need an lsic? lol


----------



## bluemark81

Say goodbye to the Lafleurs!


----------



## Hi Def Fan

After looking at some of the replies, this will probably stick out like a misfit post, but I have yet to see any threads dedicated to budget HT speaker sets.


A little back story first. My PC is the hub of my entertainment system. I use it for Games, Movies, Internet, and TV. In 2004 I bought one of the better PC 5.1 speaker sets available, the Creative Gigaworks S700 5.1. It's 560 watts (RMS), with a very tight 8" sub, using over 200 of that wattage. The satellites are pretty heavy and have 3.5" (3" actual) mids, with 1" dome tweets. Recently I purchased a Yamaha RX-V371, and temporarily hooked the satellites of the S700 up to it. The sub however was ill equipped to handle such connectivity, and I lacked the knowledge to make a custom connection. I preferred to keep it unmodded to try and get better resale value anyway.


My search for a budget HT speaker set to replace the S700 kit lead me to looking at Definitive Technology, Martin Logan, Klipsch, Yamaha, Boston Acoustics, Onkyo, etc. It seemed most were severely downsizing the drivers (while hyping up the performance) of their budget HT speaker sets. I really don't like when I read a speaker's spec to be 3.5", and it ends up measuring only 2.5" to the outer edges of the surround. I don't care what tech or buzz words they use, a tiny speaker with a lightweight magnet just cannot produce even deep vocals well. They all sounded too digital with huge frequency gaps between the mids and sub.


Then one day I stumbled upon some forum chat links via Googling for good budget HT speaker sets talking about Jamo speakers. Some of the chat was wrong, saying they were Japanese (vs Danish) designs, but most seemed to say they were one of the best values in budget HT sets. Yesterday I'd had enough of HT without a sub, so I ventured down to my local Fry's to check out their Martin Logan MLT-1s. There was a mix up and apparently the info I'd gotten on the phone about them having several sets left was wrong, they had none.


Just when I was thinking the 1.5 hour drive in gridlock was a waste of time, along with a side trip to Video Only where they had an open box set of Def Tech ProCinema 400s they were willing to sell for 400 (which sounded like crap to me), I asked the guy at Fry's if they had any Jamo subs or 5 packs. Luckily they had 9 sets of S 426 HCS3s, and some SUB 210s. They had only the sub on display, saying they kept selling out of the 5 pack and demo every time they got a shipment in.


They quickly set up the 5 pack and the manager even checked for lower net prices to match in between working on other orders. Within 10 min they had the 5 pack set up and were playing a Harry Potter movie on them, which sounded amazing for it's ultra low $200 asking price. There are HT sat sets I've listened to at over twice the price that couldn't come close. There was no lower net price on the sats. They matched Vann's price on the sub at $100, $50 off their price. So for $300 I got a set that was actually $17 cheaper than my old Creative Gigaworks were 8 years prior, with more modern, better cabinets, and WAY fuller sound.


I got them home and found the packaging to be some of the best I've seen for any HT electronics. The corner rails of Styrofoam were thick, solid and smooth, the top and bottom caps sturdy, and the center and surround trays well placed and adequately stout as well. All the Styro was dense, hard and smooth, no flaking, breaking or shedding. The sats don't come with wire, but I already had some. The speaker binding posts are gold plated screw-on type, with the surrounds having spring clips, which fit my 16g wire adequately.


A few very minor nit picks are the sub doesn't have an external heat sink or grounded power cord, and though I was surprised to see it come with a gold plated RCA cable, it's WAY longer than need be. Like I said, minor. I plug everything into surge protectors anyway, and I just bunched up and tied the excess cable. Living in a hi rise apt, I also don't push my subs too hard, so hopefully heat build-up won't be an issue. The sat cabinets have rounded vs square corners, and a fairly nice synthetic wood grain finish that appears to be a thin HPL.


I set the sub to half volume, Auto power (for the 12w power down mode), 0 phase, and cutoff at what appears to be 110Hz. I trimmed my surround and center via the receiver sat EQ to drop the 63Hz band to 0, since they can't play that low anyway. Unfortunately my receiver only has small and large for speaker size options, but with the sub at 110Hz, it sounds best in the small size mode. Otherwise I'd have to drop the sub to 80Hz, which is too low for an 8" I feel I readjusted my receiver's dynamic range to max vs standard, which I used with my previous Ti tweets because they were a bit overly bright.


The speakers have what appears to be poly mids and 1" silk dome tweets,. There's two mids that are over 5" on each front, and roughly 3.5" on the center and surrounds. The fronts are floor standing with fairly stout ported enclosures. The center is 13" wide with two mids and one tweet. I played some of the Olympics on TV and Larry Crowne to start breaking them in. A lot of soft dome tweets in budget speakers sound a bit muffled, but these don't. They're fairly natural and detailed, esp for their price range. I got anxious and popped in a Nine Inch Nails Blu-ray concert disc a friend lent me, keeping the volume uder control as I was stil breaking them in, and WOW, just amazing.


For my needs, equipment, and tastes, this is everything I wanted and more, for only $300. The sound is so much more full and detailed than what I had before, and those Gigaworks are no slouches. I'd put even those up against a lot of HT speakers sets that cost way more. Despite this SUB 210 not being the matching one for this 5 pack (SUB 260), it sounds plenty seamless and powerful enough for a small living room like mine, esp at the volume levels I use. These speakers play very tight and musically, just what I wanted. I don't like ultra low continuous rumble. This sub plays low without being too low and muddy, and the sats easily blend with it in sound quality and frequency.


Klipsch now apparently owns Jamo. You don't even need register these speakers for warranty coverage, you just keep the receipt. They're also covered for 5 years. Amazing product, and Fry's has great service.










http://www.jamo.com/speaker-systems/home-cinema-systems/?sku=S426HCS3 

http://www.jamo.com/speaker-types/subwoofers/?sku=SUB210


----------



## mva5580

Fronts: Polk RTi 12

Center: Polk CSi 5

Surrounds: Polk RTi 6

Subwoofer: Polk RT3000p

Receiver: Onkyo TX-NR809

Amp: Carver M1.5t


----------



## lovinthehd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hi Def Fan*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/3000#post_22269687
> 
> 
> After looking at some of the replies, this will probably stick out like a misfit post, but I have yet to see any threads dedicated to budget HT speaker sets.
> 
> 
> A little back story first. My PC is the hub of my entertainment system. I use it for Games, Movies, Internet, and TV. In 2004 I bought one of the better PC 5.1 speaker sets available, the Creative Gigaworks S700 5.1. It's 560 watts (RMS), with a very tight 8" sub, using over 200 of that wattage. The satellites are pretty heavy and have 3.5" (3" actual) mids, with 1" dome tweets. Recently I purchased a Yamaha RX-V371, and temporarily hooked the satellites of the S700 up to it. The sub however was ill equipped to handle such connectivity, and I lacked the knowledge to make a custom connection. I preferred to keep it unmodded to try and get better resale value anyway.
> 
> 
> My search for a budget HT speaker set to replace the S700 kit lead me to looking at Definitive Technology, Martin Logan, Klipsch, Yamaha, Boston Acoustics, Onkyo, etc. It seemed most were severely downsizing the drivers (while hyping up the performance) of their budget HT speaker sets. I really don't like when I read a speaker's spec to be 3.5", and it ends up measuring only 2.5" to the outer edges of the surround. I don't care what tech or buzz words they use, a tiny speaker with a lightweight magnet just cannot produce even deep vocals well. They all sounded too digital with huge frequency gaps between the mids and sub.
> 
> 
> Then one day I stumbled upon some forum chat links via Googling for good budget HT speaker sets talking about Jamo speakers. Some of the chat was wrong, saying they were Japanese (vs Danish) designs, but most seemed to say they were one of the best values in budget HT sets. Yesterday I'd had enough of HT without a sub, so I ventured down to my local Fry's to check out their Martin Logan MLT-1s. There was a mix up and apparently the info I'd gotten on the phone about them having several sets left was wrong, they had none.
> 
> 
> Just when I was thinking the 1.5 hour drive in gridlock was a waste of time, along with a side trip to Video Only where they had an open box set of Def Tech ProCinema 400s they were willing to sell for 400 (which sounded like crap to me), I asked the guy at Fry's if they had any Jamo subs or 5 packs. Luckily they had 9 sets of S 426 HCS3s, and some SUB 210s. They had only the sub on display, saying they kept selling out of the 5 pack and demo every time they got a shipment in.
> 
> 
> They quickly set up the 5 pack and the manager even checked for lower net prices to match in between working on other orders. Within 10 min they had the 5 pack set up and were playing a Harry Potter movie on them, which sounded amazing for it's ultra low $200 asking price. There are HT sat sets I've listened to at over twice the price that couldn't come close. There was no lower net price on the sats. They matched Vann's price on the sub at $100, $50 off their price. So for $300 I got a set that was actually $17 cheaper than my old Creative Gigaworks were 8 years prior, with more modern, better cabinets, and WAY fuller sound.
> 
> 
> I got them home and found the packaging to be some of the best I've seen for any HT electronics. The corner rails of Styrofoam were thick, solid and smooth, the top and bottom caps sturdy, and the center and surround trays well placed and adequately stout as well. All the Styro was dense, hard and smooth, no flaking, breaking or shedding. The sats don't come with wire, but I already had some. The speaker binding posts are gold plated screw-on type, with the surrounds having spring clips, which fit my 16g wire adequately.
> 
> 
> A few very minor nit picks are the sub doesn't have an external heat sink or grounded power cord, and though I was surprised to see it come with a gold plated RCA cable, it's WAY longer than need be. Like I said, minor. I plug everything into surge protectors anyway, and I just bunched up and tied the excess cable. Living in a hi rise apt, I also don't push my subs too hard, so hopefully heat build-up won't be an issue. The sat cabinets have rounded vs square corners, and a fairly nice synthetic wood grain finish that appears to be a thin HPL.
> 
> 
> I set the sub to half volume, Auto power (for the 12w power down mode), 0 phase, and cutoff at what appears to be 110Hz. I trimmed my surround and center via the receiver sat EQ to drop the 63Hz band to 0, since they can't play that low anyway. Unfortunately my receiver only has small and large for speaker size options, but with the sub at 110Hz, it sounds best in the small size mode. Otherwise I'd have to drop the sub to 80Hz, which is too low for an 8" I feel I readjusted my receiver's dynamic range to max vs standard, which I used with my previous Ti tweets because they were a bit overly bright.
> 
> 
> The speakers have what appears to be poly mids and 1" silk dome tweets,. There's two mids that are over 5" on each front, and roughly 3.5" on the center and surrounds. The fronts are floor standing with fairly stout ported enclosures. The center is 13" wide with two mids and one tweet. I played some of the Olympics on TV and Larry Crowne to start breaking them in. A lot of soft dome tweets in budget speakers sound a bit muffled, but these don't. They're fairly natural and detailed, esp for their price range. I got anxious and popped in a Nine Inch Nails Blu-ray concert disc a friend lent me, keeping the volume uder control as I was stil breaking them in, and WOW, just amazing.
> 
> 
> For my needs, equipment, and tastes, this is everything I wanted and more, for only $300. The sound is so much more full and detailed than what I had before, and those Gigaworks are no slouches. I'd put even those up against a lot of HT speakers sets that cost way more. Despite this SUB 210 not being the matching one for this 5 pack (SUB 260), it sounds plenty seamless and powerful enough for a small living room like mine, esp at the volume levels I use. These speakers play very tight and musically, just what I wanted. I don't like ultra low continuous rumble. This sub plays low without being too low and muddy, and the sats easily blend with it in sound quality and frequency.
> 
> 
> Klipsch now apparently owns Jamo. You don't even need register these speakers for warranty coverage, you just keep the receipt. They're also covered for 5 years. Amazing product, and Fry's has great service.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.jamo.com/speaker-systems/home-cinema-systems/?sku=S426HCS3
> 
> http://www.jamo.com/speaker-types/subwoofers/?sku=SUB210



I think as long as you're happy don't worry about where they are designed rather than made, or the details you don't understand or care about


----------



## Hi Def Fan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovinthehd*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/3000#post_22270606
> 
> 
> ...don't worry about where they are designed rather than made, or the details you don't understand or care about



Actually I know they're designed in Denmark (says Danish Sound Design right on the box) and the only details I can't be sure about are the exact materials used and sub crossover calibrations because the former they don't mention in the specs and the sub crossover only has a 40Hz-200Hz min/max with 4 unlabeled hash marks in between. I only mentioned the bit about Japan to clarify that's not where they're made, and the rest so people that might be interested would know the details are vague on these. Even the manual is mostly in pics vs text. Great set for the money though. I don't think anyone beats them in or near this price range.


----------



## burgerbob

Wow! I feel out of place posting in this multi-million dollar thread...


I got my first real setup from my grandparents- a solid-state Sony stereo amp with matching cassette deck, turntable, and radio, along with two Sony floorstanding loudspeakers.


Then I picked up some Cerwin-Vega speakers from my school for free (new system coming in, I wasn't going to turn down free speakers!). They were really nice, but someone had kicked in the woofers. When I came to college, I tossed them, with much chagrin.


Next came some JVC bookshelf speakers that came from a little system my parents used for years. They're only one way, but they sound great for general computer use.


I troll around the local used stores a lot, and found a pair of big Hitachi 3-way loudspeakers for 15 bucks. They have all drivers intact, and they replaced the Sonys. They also sound great, which is a plus.


My old solid state amp was giving me fits, so I found another Sony stereo amp, this time digital, for 75 bucks at a flea market. It's really great and doesn't have any of the quirks that the old one did.


I found three Sony surround speakers (probably center, left and right) with two drivers each, costing me 5 dollars total.


more recently, I found an entire Pioneer surround receiver, two surround speakers, the center speaker, and subwoofer for 20 dollars at Salvation Army. It's cheap, something that would come in a box set at Wal Mart, but makes for a pretty good 2.1 setup (who knew a crappy 6 inch woofer could sound so good?)


And today, I found a pair of Advent 3 bookshelf speakers for 4 dollars at Salvation Army.


Total, counting speaker cable and RCA connectors, I've spent less than 150 dollars on three full setups. I'm fully in the black so far!


----------



## jpcamaro70




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *burgerbob*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/3000#post_22279651
> 
> 
> Wow! I feel out of place posting in this multi-million dollar thread...
> 
> I got my first real setup from my grandparents- a solid-state Sony stereo amp with matching cassette deck, turntable, and radio, along with two Sony floorstanding loudspeakers.
> 
> Then I picked up some Cerwin-Vega speakers from my school for free (new system coming in, I wasn't going to turn down free speakers!). They were really nice, but someone had kicked in the woofers. When I came to college, I tossed them, with much chagrin.
> 
> Next came some JVC bookshelf speakers that came from a little system my parents used for years. They're only one way, but they sound great for general computer use.
> 
> I troll around the local used stores a lot, and found a pair of big Hitachi 3-way loudspeakers for 15 bucks. They have all drivers intact, and they replaced the Sonys. They also sound great, which is a plus.
> 
> My old solid state amp was giving me fits, so I found another Sony stereo amp, this time digital, for 75 bucks at a flea market. It's really great and doesn't have any of the quirks that the old one did.
> 
> I found three Sony surround speakers (probably center, left and right) with two drivers each, costing me 5 dollars total.
> 
> more recently, I found an entire Pioneer surround receiver, two surround speakers, the center speaker, and subwoofer for 20 dollars at Salvation Army. It's cheap, something that would come in a box set at Wal Mart, but makes for a pretty good 2.1 setup (who knew a crappy 6 inch woofer could sound so good?)
> 
> And today, I found a pair of Advent 3 bookshelf speakers for 4 dollars at Salvation Army.
> 
> Total, counting speaker cable and RCA connectors, I've spent less than 150 dollars on three full setups. I'm fully in the black so far!



And it probably sounds great to most. The funny thing is if you put my wife in your surround system and then in most others on here or mine, she'd love it as long as the sound is coming out of the little thingys in the back (rear speaker). The difference being you saved thousands of bucks. As long as you are happy, you got an awesome deal, good job.


----------



## gavone1976

Here is my modest setup

TV: Panasonic gt50 55 inch

Receiver : Denon2112

Center: Martin Login Motion 8

Surrounds: Martin Login Motion 4

Rears: 8 inch round in ceiling from monoprice

Sub: Energy s10.3

Logitech Harmony 1100


----------



## firemanast

Yamaha RX-A3010

Emo XPA-5

Front RTI 12 Polks

Front PL TC65I Polks

Center CSIA-4 Polk

Sides TC 60i Polks

Rears Rti 6 Polks

Dual Epik Empires !

Sharp LC-70LE735U 70" 3D LED

Sharp BD-HP75U

Xbox Elite


----------



## Hi Def Fan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *burgerbob*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/3000#post_22279651
> 
> 
> Total, counting speaker cable and RCA connectors, I've spent less than 150 dollars on three full setups. I'm fully in the black so far!


Geez bob, that brings back memories. In the old days CV, Advent, even Zenith Allegra speakers sounded excellent for their price. Ever since everything went digital, you can often find such old gems dirt cheap or as giveaways too. I respect your frugality.


That said, much of the expensive gear sounds great and can be a very life changing, immersive experience, but for many, once you get caught up in that high tech upgrade mode, it never ends and you end up feeling like you're never completely satisfied, not to mention being wallet draining unless your quite wealthy.


A good middle ground is getting involved in local electronics swap meets and fares where you can find great deals on mid to high end stuff, but it takes a lot of brand/model research, caution, and diligence in knowing the dos and don'ts of used gear trading/buying.


Personally I think we could use more of that kind of thing though. There's far too much e waste being sent over seas that's causing lots of problems.


----------



## gloco

Cool thread!


Main Fronts: Rega RS5

Center: Rega RS-Vox

Rears: Rega R1's


----------



## mamsbaugh

Living room/ home theater


Klipsch KB-15 front

Klipsch C-20 center

Klipsch KSB-1.1 surround

Velodyne VRP-1000 subwoofer

Onkyo TX-SR608 receiver


My little budget system. Sounds fantastic in my little 12 x 20 living room.


----------



## BornSlippyZ

My mash up HT speakers, Klipsch KLF-20 x 2

Klipsch RC-3 x 1

Monoprice In-ceiling 4103 x 4

HSU-VTF-15H


Not in service...Klipsch KG 1.2 bookshelf speakers x2


----------



## gregzoll

Finally got mine up and running.


Denon 1912

Fronts & Surrounds: Klipsch RB 41 II

Center Klipsch RC-42 II

No sub, which was both mine & my wife's decision, due to room size, and that the RB-41's put out enough decent bass for what we were looking for.


----------



## djPerfectTrip




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gregzoll*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/3000#post_22321086
> 
> 
> Finally got mine up and running.
> 
> Denon 1912
> 
> Fronts & Surrounds: Klipsch RB 41 II
> 
> Center Klipsch RC-42 II
> 
> No sub, which was both mine & my wife's decision, due to room size, and that the RB-41's put out enough decent bass for what we were looking for.


According to the Klipsch website, the 41 IIs are only good down to 85 hz, which means that you are missing out on a *ton* of LFE watching movies and a bunch of low notes in music. I would highly recommend picking up a sub, even if it's a little one. This sub is $300 and would be great at that price point. It says sale ends 8/23, but those go on sale quite a bit at newegg. Trust me on this one, it's going to open up a whole new world of watching movies and listening to music for you. It's also going to lessen the stress on your 41s that are trying to reproduce tones that they weren't meant to. Get a sub, set the 41s to small and cross them over at 90. You'll thank me if you do, and your ears will thank you =^)


----------



## gregzoll

Again djperfecttrip, we do not need it, nor do we want a sub. I know what they go down to, but we were not interested in shaking the house for effect, but to be able to just be able to sit and watch football games, or a few movies on BD or DVD on our BD player. Actually the RB-41's put out more than enough bass to suffice our needs.


----------



## djPerfectTrip

Reference bass is not going to shake your house, but ok, to each their own =^)


----------



## gregzoll

We knew what we were getting them for, and what and how they are going to be used. The system does not go any higher than -18, since again we got it for our reasons, not anyone elses.


----------



## darkpoet25




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gregzoll*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/3030#post_22321640
> 
> 
> We knew what we were getting them for, and what and how they are going to be used. The system does not go any higher than -18, since again we got it for our reasons, not anyone elses.



Since you and your wife are spending the money, and know what sound you were going for and are happy that is all that matters.







As for my own set-up:

Yamaha RX-A700

60GB original PS3 that came with Talladega Nights that is still going strong

Pioneer DV-563A Universal DVD player, mostly now used for DVD-A's, SACD's and regular CD's.

JVC 4-Head VCR(yes I still own some VHS tapes and they still play fine)

Ascend Acoustics CBM-170SE's for the front l/r, CMT-340SE center channel

Athena Technolgies AS-B1's for surround use, that will replaced with a pair of Ascend Acoustics 200SE's.

Velodyne VX-11 subwoofer on a DIY riser that raises it 5" off the carpet. I noticed a tighter cleaner bass response after building the riser.

A link to my gallery at blu-ray.com
http://www.blu-ray.com/community/gallery.php?member=darkpoet25


----------



## djPerfectTrip




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gregzoll*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/3030#post_22321640
> 
> 
> We knew what we were getting them for, and what and how they are going to be used. The system does not go any higher than -18, since again we got it for our reasons, not anyone elses.


I said ok. Why are you getting all butthurt? I was making a suggestion, a good one at that, no reason to get all pissy. I never once said that you *had* to, just that it was a good idea to based on the setup that you have. Sheesh.


----------



## gregzoll

djperfecttrip, you are the one getting butthurt, not me. Again, worry about something else, not why I or someone states that they have made a decision that they have. Especially when it comes to speakers or a/v gear. Its my money, and if I wanted to spend more on something, I would, so please find something or someone else to worry about.


As for our setup, like I stated before, it works for us, and as stated before, we did not want bottom end bass, because we did not get it for that reason.


----------



## djPerfectTrip

*sigh* Since when is giving friendly advice 'worrying about someone'? Not everyone on this forum is an expert, so I was merely extending something that I have learned to someone else. If it works for you, great, enjoy it. I have klipsch as well and they are awesome speakers.


----------



## jpcamaro70




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djPerfectTrip*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/3030#post_22322050
> 
> 
> *sigh* Since when is giving friendly advice 'worrying about someone'? Not everyone on this forum is an expert, so I was merely extending something that I have learned to someone else. If it works for you, great, enjoy it. I have klipsch as well and they are awesome speakers.



It was a good suggestion though.


I personally, like you, can't imagine surround without a sub. Heck, I can't even imagine a passive sub anymore. I realize now what i missed with my HTIB's of the past. But hey, if some folks don't need lows, they don't need lows.


----------



## Cantaloupe

Altec Valencias

Tannoy 295A (Eaton Cabinets)

Klipsch 5.5 Black Vinyls

Advent 25th Anniversaries

Design Acoustics PS-CV

Bose Acoustimass Sub system


----------



## arch113

Sansui XL-300 - From searching the internet, these seem to be rare. My dad bought them when we lived on Guam ~1986-1987, and now I use them.


----------



## rheklas1

Not quite a full HT setup yet, but the start of something beautiful (in my eyes)!










Rec: Marantz SR-5005


Front L & R: B&W 685 on matching stands


60% gaming and movies


40% music


----------



## ejusted

😍




Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Kini62

Just upgraded to 5 NHT Superzero 2.0s and a Def Tech SC8000.


----------



## lovinthehd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ejusted*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/3030#post_22334417
> 
> 
> 😍
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone



Well, it's nice you sent this from your iphone, but what did you send?


----------



## pkessling

Audio System:

Shanling CD3000-tube cd player

Outlaw R2150 Stereo Receiver

Vandersteen 3A Speakers

KimberKable 8TC cable


Home Theater:

Onkyo 870?

Polk In Wall speakers (upgrading to Triad In Wall Silver)

Sony xbr 52

PS3

HSU subwoofer

Liberty UltraCap In Wall speaker cable


----------



## bsoko2

My system http://www.avsforum.com/t/1416077/bsoko2-new-ht-june-2012


----------



## Jay1

I'm sure I've had a couple posts in this thread over the past 10 years







The latest is my completely custom designed and built setup. Build threads in my sig

 


speakers were only pulled in like that for the pic in case anyone was wondering


----------



## Frank007301

Hi Guys. I am a newbie here from South Africa. Just thought i would put my system out there and hear what you guys think.


55% Music / 45% Movies (it never used to be like that till i got the B&W system. was 80% Movies / 20% Music)


Main Area:


- B&W CM9s

- B&W CM Center

- B&W CM1s

- Marantz SR5006

- Marantz UD5005

- Rotel RB1080

- Samsung PS51D550

- Play!on HD Mini


Study: Using the Front B from the SR5006


- B&W 683s


(Photo quality sucks, Sorry)


----------



## FOH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Frank007301*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/3030#post_22359331
> 
> 
> Hi Guys. I am a newbie here from South Africa. Just thought i would put my system out there and hear what you guys think.



Welcome, nice.


A friendly suggestion; acoustically, the interaction of your mains and the surfaces immediately surrounding them can really be detrimental to smearing detail, and blurring imaging. I would experiment with some very simple re-positioning, and I'd be relatively confident it would do wonders.


Bring the L&R inward toward the center and away from the sidewalls. This will be a significant improvement, yielding a smoother FR, heightened detail and improved imaging and soundstage. Now, the next re-position is more hit or miss, however it's free and may be quite worthwhile. Experiment with varying distances between the back of the speaker and the front wall. This placement distance is critical for bass/mid-bass impact and smoothness. Proper bass detail and delineation is elusive, and this is impacted by a few factors, ... one of which being the acoustic relationship between the front wall and the speaker distance. Dips and suck-outs of response can result from this interaction, just as a nice smoothing and increase in detail.

*Here* is a well written representation of what I'm referring to. The effect in acoustic terms is SBIR, or speaker boundary interference response.


The acoustical interference between your speaker's front radiation, and the reflection from the wall behind a speaker. In the bottom octaves, the wavelengths are so big the reflected energy is still essentially in phase with the direct, forward radiation. But the problem arises as the frequency goes up into the mid-bass and the reflection off the front wall begins to be more and more out of phase due to the extra path it has to travel compared to the main forward radiation of your speakers. The frequency dips occur when the reflected energy begins to be in opposite phase relative to the direct energy. Typically, one can see huge swings in response, as much as 10-20dB deep.


So, you either place them right up against the wall (this is why studio monitors are flush mounted), or far enough away to put the dip below the passband of the speaker. Ideally, they tend to image better away from the boundary, so that's typically where I'd start. But perhaps you may find the placement up against the front wall to be best (or necessary aesthetically). When you place the speaker close to the wall, this raises the frequency of the interaction higher, and up into the range whereby the front energy is more directional so the interference is lessened due to less rearward energy to begin with. At lower freqs, the waves are so big that the radiation becomes almost omni-directional, and much of this occurs within the critical range of imaging and detail. this is why loudspeakers need space around them in general, so that output isn't reflected back and smeared, ...even to the sides etc. This is why cabinetry etc, is so, so detrimental.


All this is based on quarter wavelength cancellation. This is when a speaker is a quarter wavelength away from the boundary, the returning wave becomes one half a wavelength out of phase which is total cancellation. So subs _can_ benefit from being within a quarter wave from their adjacent boundaries, and mains _can_ benefit from being at least a quarter wavelength away from the boundaries. All this is based off the lowest frequency within their operating range for mains, and the highest freq in the operating range for subs.


Wave Length in Feet = 1130 / Frequency


So, 80hz is the ideal example since it's often _essentially_ the subs highest freq, and a mains lowest freq.


1130/80 = 14.125, or about 14 feet long (that's the full sine wave)

 


So, thinking acoustic interference off an adjacent boundary, we consider quarter wavelengths.


A quarter wave for 80hz is approx 3.5 feet. So placing a sub within that distance from the adjacent surfaces will help in not having the cancellations associated with 1/4 wave boundary interference.


Likewise, placing a LCR loudspeaker, at least a 1/4 wave or greater (of the lowest freq within it's passband) away from the adjacent boundaries, or 3.5 feet or more away, places the dip below 80hz, and below the operating range of the speaker.


Below is a graphic representation of this;

 



Additionally, another tip is to attempt to not place both the sidewall, and the front wall behind the mains, at the same distance from the speakers. If you stagger these distances somewhat, it further smoothes these types of interactions. Also, if you place acoustic absorption directly behind your mains, directly to the side of your mains, this also reduces the amount of out of phase energy that re-enters the picture, ... thus, reducing the dip even further.




Best of luck


----------



## jproy13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jay1*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/3030#post_22359229
> 
> 
> I'm sure I've had a couple posts in this thread over the past 10 years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The latest is my completely custom designed and built setup. Build threads in my sig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> speakers were only pulled in like that for the pic in case anyone was wondering



WOW!!!...


That is all.


cheers


----------



## Frank007301




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FOH*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/3030#post_22359997
> 
> 
> Welcome, nice.
> 
> A friendly suggestion; acoustically, the interaction of your mains and the surfaces immediately surrounding them can really be detrimental to smearing detail, and blurring imaging. I would experiment with some very simple re-positioning, and I'd be relatively confident it would do wonders.
> 
> Bring the L&R inward toward the center and away from the sidewalls. This will be a significant improvement, yielding a smoother FR, heightened detail and improved imaging and soundstage. Now, the next re-position is more hit or miss, however it's free and may be quite worthwhile. Experiment with varying distances between the back of the speaker and the front wall. This placement distance is critical for bass/mid-bass impact and smoothness. Proper bass detail and delineation is elusive, and this is impacted by a few factors, ... one of which being the acoustic relationship between the front wall and the speaker distance. Dips and suck-outs of response can result from this interaction, just as a nice smoothing and increase in detail.
> *Here* is a well written representation of what I'm referring to. The effect in acoustic terms is SBIR, or speaker boundary interference response.
> 
> The acoustical interference between your speaker's front radiation, and the reflection from the wall behind a speaker. In the bottom octaves, the wavelengths are so big the reflected energy is still essentially in phase with the direct, forward radiation. But the problem arises as the frequency goes up into the mid-bass and the reflection off the front wall begins to be more and more out of phase due to the extra path it has to travel compared to the main forward radiation of your speakers. The frequency dips occur when the reflected energy begins to be in opposite phase relative to the direct energy. Typically, one can see huge swings in response, as much as 10-20dB deep.
> 
> So, you either place them right up against the wall (this is why studio monitors are flush mounted), or far enough away to put the dip below the passband of the speaker. Ideally, they tend to image better away from the boundary, so that's typically where I'd start. But perhaps you may find the placement up against the front wall to be best (or necessary aesthetically). When you place the speaker close to the wall, this raises the frequency of the interaction higher, and up into the range whereby the front energy is more directional so the interference is lessened due to less rearward energy to begin with. At lower freqs, the waves are so big that the radiation becomes almost omni-directional, and much of this occurs within the critical range of imaging and detail. this is why loudspeakers need space around them in general, so that output isn't reflected back and smeared, ...even to the sides etc. This is why cabinetry etc, is so, so detrimental.
> 
> All this is based on quarter wavelength cancellation. This is when a speaker is a quarter wavelength away from the boundary, the returning wave becomes one half a wavelength out of phase which is total cancellation. So subs _can_ benefit from being within a quarter wave from their adjacent boundaries, and mains _can_ benefit from being at least a quarter wavelength away from the boundaries. All this is based off the lowest frequency within their operating range for mains, and the highest freq in the operating range for subs.
> 
> 
> 
> Wave Length in Feet = 1130 / Frequency
> 
> So, 80hz is the ideal example since it's often _essentially_ the subs highest freq, and a mains lowest freq.
> 
> 1130/80 = 14.125, or about 14 feet long (that's the full sine wave)
> 
> 
> So, thinking acoustic interference off an adjacent boundary, we consider quarter wavelengths.
> 
> A quarter wave for 80hz is approx 3.5 feet. So placing a sub within that distance from the adjacent surfaces will help in not having the cancellations associated with 1/4 wave boundary interference.
> 
> Likewise, placing a LCR loudspeaker, at least a 1/4 wave or greater (of the lowest freq within it's passband) away from the adjacent boundaries, or 3.5 feet or more away, places the dip below 80hz, and below the operating range of the speaker.
> 
> 
> 
> Below is a graphic representation of this;
> 
> 
> Additionally, another tip is to attempt to not place both the sidewall, and the front wall behind the mains, at the same distance from the speakers. If you stagger these distances somewhat, it further smoothes these types of interactions. Also, if you place acoustic absorption directly behind your mains, directly to the side of your mains, this also reduces the amount of out of phase energy that re-enters the picture, ... thus, reducing the dip even further.
> 
> Best of luck



WOW!!! Thank you for all this info. I will have to test a few different setups. I will get my wife to move the speakers around while i listen. lol. Will let you know what the results are. I did notice that the bass from the mains are a little boomy so will def try.


----------



## akhter

My humble 802 Diamonds. In the process of being broken in. Driven by a Linn Majik DSM while I wait for a new rack so I can stick in a big iron Mcintosh.


----------



## fatuglyguy

^^^beautiful!


----------



## Hi Def Fan

B&W is one of the sexiest speakers on the planet. I've always admired the Nautilus Prestige.


This may have been shown here before, but it's an incredible and very well done DIY project of some knock off Nautilus speakers: ODYSSEY 2


----------



## lovinthehd

I think it's _suum quique_ when it comes to that Nautilus design ....maybe you need to live in a nautilus house like this to appreciate?


----------



## CHASLS2

I have what you see in my sig for my bedroom setup.


----------



## fatuglyguy

  
 
 


Hey everyone, just got my first pair of floorstanders - Monitor Audio Silver RX6 in walnut. Absolutely love them so far, they sound superb, and are built and finished incredibly well.


They reside in my modest stereo/HT setup. First pic is dark but here's all associated equipment in my setup:


Panasonic TC-P55VT50 plasma

Blu-ray: Panasonic DMP-BDT310, Sony BDP-S5000ES

Toshiba HD-A30 HD-DVD player

Marantz SR5006 AVR

Onkyo DX-C380 CD changer

Apple TV (2012)

Audioengine D1 DAC (connected to Apple TV)

Roku LT

MartinLogan Dynamo 700 sub

Panamax M-5100PM


I'm very happy with these...until my next upgrade


----------



## OldMovieNut

Fronts: Gallo Reference 3.1

Center: Gallo Classico CL-C

Surrounds: Gallo A'Diva Ti

Sub: CHT CS18.1 (soon to be paired with a CHT SS18.1)

Rcvr: Onkyo 3009

Pwr Amp: Adcom GFA-7705


Other Equipment: Adcom GFA-5800 (will be powering SS18.1)

Merlin Signature IV Speakers

Audio Research SP-9

SOTA Sapphire Turntable

Souther Linear Arm

Audioquest 404 MC cartridge

Outlaw 970 Processor

Onkyo 5007 (defunct HDMI board)


----------



## iredvette

Front: Tyler Acoustic Decade D2


Center: Tyler Acoustic Decade Center


Rear: B & W DM 601- S3


Sub: SVS PB13-Ultra


----------



## MJR0309

Hello everyone,


Fronts are infinity Beta 40's, Center is Beta C250, rears are Beta 20's. Sub is a Klipsch XD-300. Blu-Ray is an Oppo-BDP-93. Receiver is Onkyo-605. TV is 60" Pioneer Plasma PDP-6070. Love it big time.










Thanks

Mike


----------



## candoan

Hello,

Front are Klipsch WF-35 Icon-W Series Espresso with new Dayton Audio XO2W-2.5K 2-Way Crossover 2,500 Hz.

Center is Klipsch WC-24 Icon-W Series Espresso with new Dayton Audio XO2W-2.5K 2-Way Crossover 2,500 Hz.

Rear are Klipsch WS-24 Icon-W Series Espresso with new Dayton Audio XO2W-2.5K 2-Way Crossover 2,500 Hz.

Front height and wide are BIC America DV62si Bookshelf.

Receiver is Onkyo 3009.

Bluray player is Pana 310.


I totally love them so much.


Thanks.


----------



## airgas1998

energy all around...


fr l/r rc 50's


center rc-lcr


rears rc 30's


sub pc13u svs


----------



## binarysoldier

Main Room: Klipsch Reference RF-7ii (mains)

Klipsch Reference RC-64ii (center)

Klipsch Reference RS-62ii (surrounds)

JTR Captivator


Aux Room: Polk RT-16 (mains)

Polk CS-350 (center)

Polk rear speakers?


Bedroom: Energy RC-10 (2)


Aux room 2: Energy RC Micro 5.0

Bic America F12


----------



## Goat1

Mirage OMD (Fronts)


Mirage OMD C2 (Center)


Mirage OMD OMDR's (Sides)


Def Tech SR8040 (rears)


----------



## dat56

primary two-channel music: Bose 901 VI


5.1 channel a/v: a/d/s/ HT400LCR (3), a/d/s/ HT300 (2), Velodyne DLS4000R subs (2)


family room 2-channel a/v: RBH MC6CT


living room 2-channel a/v: a/d/s/ HT300


bedroom: Onkyo sub/sat ...can't recall model numbers


man-cave pc: Klipsch Pro Media something or other


office pc: Bose Companion 2


----------



## bradymartin

living room = budget pioneer fs51 towers, c21 center, bs21 surrounds and bic f12 subwoofer powered by denon 1712


bedroom = 5.1 energy take classic budget system powered by denon 1609


computer speakers = pioneer bs21 speakers powered by lepai amp


----------



## srphoenix

I was hoping to find a thread like this.


Started with:


Energy take classic 5.0

added an Energy ESW C-10 sub


System was powered by Pioneer VSX 519V


Now I've replaced all of the Energy take classic set with


-Infinity rs-5000 for left and right channels


-Klipsch SB-1's for surround left and right


-Pioneer C-22 center channel


-kept Energy ESW C-10 sub and Pioneer receiver.


As of right now couldn't be happier with the blend. I'm sure as time progresses I'll start to upgrade to a more uniform setup.


----------



## blackangst

Fronts: Polk RTi10

Center: Polk CS10

Surround: Polk FXiA6

Subs: Hsu VTF2 Mk3 and Hsu VTF3 Mk2


PC/office: some 2.1 system from Logitech


----------



## wse

*Music Room & Home Theater*

5 Diamonds all around









- (2) Bower & Wilkins 800 Diamonds

- (3) Bower & Wilkins 802D
http://www.bowers-wilkins.com/Speakers/Home_Audio/800_Series_Diamond/800-Diamond.html 


- (2) In ceiling B&W 7NT


- (2) JLAudio Fathom F113
http://www.jlaudio.com/f113-gloss-home-audio-fathom-powered-subwoofers-96137 

*Office/Stereo room*

- Paradim Reference S1 by my iMac
http://www.paradigm.com/products/products-by-category/bookshelf/signature/signature-series/signature-s1 


- KEF LS50
http://www.kef.com/html/en/showroom/flagship_hi-fi_series/LS50/overview/


----------



## psycholis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *candoan*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/3030#post_22426961
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Front are Klipsch WF-35 Icon-W Series Espresso with new Dayton Audio XO2W-2.5K 2-Way Crossover 2,500 Hz.
> 
> Center is Klipsch WC-24 Icon-W Series Espresso with new Dayton Audio XO2W-2.5K 2-Way Crossover 2,500 Hz.
> 
> Rear are Klipsch WS-24 Icon-W Series Espresso with new Dayton Audio XO2W-2.5K 2-Way Crossover 2,500 Hz.
> 
> Front height and wide are BIC America DV62si Bookshelf.
> 
> Receiver is Onkyo 3009.
> 
> Bluray player is Pana 310.
> 
> I totally love them so much.
> 
> Thanks.



How much did the crossovers change the sound of your Icon Ws? I have the same setup as you (with Marantz SR5007). Sorry if this question has been brought up before, just wondering if it was worth it to upgrade.


----------



## Willie

Theater - LCR JBL L890

Side/Rear Surrounds - JBL L820

Subwoofers - JBL PS1400, Outlaw 1-EX

Powered by Denon 4311ci

Projector - JVC RS45


Willie


----------



## buttecreeker

My mains are: Ohm Walsh 4's -powered by McIntosh MC-352

Center is: Ohm Walsh 3000, custom built by Ohm Acoustics for ceiling mount above PJ screen- powered by Adcom GFA-555II

Surrounds: Ohm Walsh FRS-15's -powered by Belles 400

Sub: Velodyne DD-18


Ohm Walsh's all around (except sub, of course)!


Love the Ohm Walsh sound. ( I did just order the 4.5000 upgrades, for the mains, yesterday)!

Really looking forward to the newer drivers, etc., in a couple of weeks.


Dave


----------



## carsfreak88

Fronts: klipsch KG 5.5
http://www.klipsch.com/kg-5-5 

Center: klipsch RC 3 II
http://www.klipsch.com/rc-3-ii-center-speaker 

Surrounds: klipsch RF - 3 II
http://www.klipsch.com/rf-3-ii-floorstanding-speaker 

Sub: Definitive Technology PF15TL+

Rcvr: denon 2312


----------



## lunarocket

My HT has been limping along for years until a couple weeks ago when I convinced DH it really was okay to replace his ancient Altec Lansing with the blown woofer (woofer disconnected) that we were using for our center speaker with something smaller that would probably sound much better. (I believe what convinced him was the fact we had to use closed captioning for everything though neither of us is deaf.)


My mains are the Boston Acoustic CR6. I think I bought them back in 1997. I also bought their CR400 sub. At the time I also picked up a pair of CR8s that I use exclusively with my music system. (I keep my music system separate from the HT though they're in the same room. The CR8s are driven by my 32 year old Onkyo TX-2500 MkII.)


The CR6s are good little bookshelf speakers that still sound pretty great to us. I decided to try and find something fairly inexpensive that might mesh well with them without being able to hear them first. So just going by the specs of the BA center we _don't_ have, I bought an Atlantic Technology 2200 center. Hal and I both thought it sounded pretty darn good with the Boston Acoustics.


We got to enjoy them for a few days then the center cut out and it turns out my 20 year old Sony STR-D790, which had some other minor failures is pretty much kaput.. I'm replacing it with a Yamaha RX-v571, no where near the level of most of the receivers I see talked about around here but for us it ought to be head and shoulders above what we had. As soon as it gets here (it's somewhere between Toledo and northern Michigan on a UPS truck) I'm hoping I won't hit my head against a wall wishing I'd done this years ago!


It gets scarier.


For surround sound speakers we're using a pair of VERY ancient Lafayette Radio Electric corp XL-44s. Hal says he thinks they came off one of those radio/turntable in one set ups he may have had as a teenager.

















I'm toying with the idea of hooking my CR8s in as the mains (though I hate the idea of retiring my Onkyo) and putting the CR6s in as surrounds. Or perhaps getting the matching Atlantic Technology 2200 mains as we liked the center so much. (that may take me a bit of time convincing Hal.) But first I need to hook up the Yamaha when it gets here and play with it for a bit.


I must say though, when we first set up the HT back in 1997 even with those old LREs in the rear, we played Air Force One as our first movie and were blown away. I'm looking forward to improving on that.


----


We did move the CR8s in as the mains and the CR6s out to the surrounds and the LREs to the rears. Sounds pretty cool hooked up to the v571.







Now I just have to get DH to figure out how to mount the CR6s onto the ceiling beams.


----------



## cytowing

2 Channel:

modded 1987 Klipsch Heresy II, with K-28-E woofers, tweeter titanium diaphragms and external crossovers


Home Theater:

Infinity Primus P152 fronts

Infinity Primus PC250 center

Polk Audio R150 surrounds

Two Emotiva Ultra 10 subs


----------



## mtrot

Family room(currently 4.0):


Front L/R--Legacy Audio Signature II

Surround--PSB Image 5T.


Bedroom(currently 2.1):


Front L/R--Dynaudio Audience 82

Sub--Outlaw LFM-1 Compact


----------



## hyghwayman

My Pioneer BS-21's surrounds with no side wall for mounting










So this is the solution I came up with


----------



## djPerfectTrip

^^^Pretty ingenious imo.


----------



## lovinthehd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djPerfectTrip*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/3060#post_22527662
> 
> 
> ^^^Pretty ingenious imo.



In a way...could be an accident waiting to happen even though I think they're fairly light speakers. Highway....is that a plant hanger from Ikea? Time to remove the label, though, eh?


----------



## hyghwayman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djPerfectTrip*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/3000_100#post_22527662
> 
> 
> ^^^Pretty ingenious imo.


Thanks, I had to get them up and off the end tables.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovinthehd*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/3000_100#post_22527868
> 
> 
> In a way...could be an accident waiting to happen even though I think they're fairly light speakers. Highway....is that a plant hanger from Ikea? Time to remove the label, though, eh?


Macrame Plant Hangers yes, they are anchored into studs. I'm not sure where my better half purchased them but she said the same thing about the tags right after I got them up.


----------



## smudge981




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hyghwayman*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/3060#post_22526187
> 
> 
> My Pioneer BS-21's surrounds with no side wall for mounting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So this is the solution I came up with



First thing that popped into my mind was, "You may be a ******* if..." (and yes - you read that in Jeff Foxworthy's voice.


----------



## smudge981

Went retro with my 5:1 surround:


Front: DCM Time Window 3s

Rear: CX-17s

Center: Went with another CX-17 (instead of Soundscape)

Sub: Outlaw Plus


----------



## hyghwayman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smudge981*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/3000_100#post_22529337
> 
> 
> First thing that popped into my mind was, "You may be a ******* if..." (and yes - you read that in Jeff Foxworthy's voice.


I'll take that as a compliment







, thanks!


----------



## zieglj01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smudge981*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/3060#post_22529353
> 
> 
> Went retro with my 5:1 surround:
> 
> Front: DCM Time Window 3s
> 
> Rear: CX-17s
> 
> Center: Went with another CX-17 (instead of Soundscape)
> 
> Sub: Outlaw Plus



That is a nice set-up, DCM for the price had some good sound.


----------



## smudge981




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zieglj01*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/3060#post_22529411
> 
> 
> That is a nice set-up, DCM for the price had some good sound.



Thank you sir. Appreciate it since you've offered me some advice here and there when I was get everything together early last year. I hope at some point to score a pair of DCM Time Window 7s and move the Time Window 3s to the rears. Maybe use the CX-17s and make it a 7:1.


----------



## dimetera413

Here is my setup-


LCR: HSU

Subs: Dual Epik Empires

Receiver: Emotiva UMC

Amps: UPA-5 and XPA-3

2 Belkin Pure AV Conditioners

PS3

Direct TV



Sorry it's kinda messy.




















Even my dog approves of the bass.


----------



## Sonyad

Finally some pictures. Not that messy, except for the Atlanta reunion


----------



## dimetera413

Haha, I know. My wife is obsessed with these "wives". Ugh.


----------



## Khaos

More Pics:

 
 
 
 
 
 


Swan T900F

Emotiva XPA-2

Emotiva UMC-1

Emotiva Ultra 12


----------



## RTSW

EDIT: Reuploading photos


----------



## gpron

  
 


Hi guys, here is my set-up so far:


Samsung 50" Plasma

Marantz SR6003

Threshold T 200 for L and R

Energy RC-50

Energy RC-10s

Velodyne Impact 10

PS3 and Apple TV 3rd Gen


I'm using 1 of the RC-10s as my center channel until I find a RC-LCR for a reasonable $ and then I can use the RC-10s as my surrounds.


----------



## ShaQBlogs

my setup...


Receiver -> Marantz SR7005

Fronts -> PSB Image T6

Center -> PSB Image C5

Surrounds -> PSB Image B5


Subs -> 2 - Passive Dual Opposed Infinity 1260W

Amp -> Crown XLS 1500


Display -> 50" Panasonic Plasma 50V20D

Source -> intel i5 2500K, Asus P8P67-M PRO


----------



## youngaudiolover

Dali 3a mkii pair

MK mx 200 2 12" powered subwoofer

onkyo tx-sr307


----------



## crussader

Fronts -> Martin Logan LX16s

Center -> Martin Logan Motion C

Surrounds -> Martin Logan LX16s

Sub -> Energy S-10.3



Receiver -> Yamaha RX-A800

Amp -> Emotiva UPA-500


Display1 -> 50" Panasonic Plasma 50GT25

Display2 -> Infocus IN72 (106" Greywolf)


----------



## cmconner156

Fronts -> Athena AS-F1.2's

Center -> Athena AS-C1

Surrounds -> Athena AS-R1.2's

Sub -> Klipsch RW-12D


Receiver -> Onkyo TX-SR508 soon to be -> Denon 3312CI arriving tomorrow!


Display -> 65'' Panasonic Plasma 65ST50


I'm starting to look at a speaker upgrade to go with the new Denon. I'm thinking maybe Polk RTI's if anyone has any recommendations!


----------



## Peter M

Fronts --> Procella P610 x 3

Sides --> Procella P6 x 4

Rears --> Procella P6 x 2

Main subs --> Procella P15 x 2

Bal subs --> Procella P10Si x 3


Cheers,


----------



## airgas1998

Energy RC Series:


fr/fl:rc50's


center: rc-lcr


rs: rc30's


sub: svs pb13-u


onkyo 818


Sharp 80" 80632u


----------



## noisebeam

In order of acquisition:

epi 100 walnut - My dad bought these new in early 1970. Gave them to me in the 80s. Good working condition when put into storage in 1988. Also still have the Kenwood KR-3200 receiver that drove them (and all the original manuals)


Boston Acoustics SubSat6 - Bought these in 1988 for my primary music listening powered by NAD 2100 amp. Used in college room, still used in family music/TV room. Recently re-foamed the 4" driver surrounds. Still sound great. Only online info I can find is on page 25 of this pdf. 


Infinity Qe - I think I was given these from a guy in college who didn't want them anymore. Used them in my 'studio' for a bit from before I got the Events. Unused since mid-90s.

Event 20/20bas - Powered monitors. In 'music room / bedroom studio': These I use for both nearfield as well as blasting music through the whole house. Purchased in 90s, used near daily ever since.

RCA STS-520 . Purchased at RadioShack. Wanted average cheap speakers to test my mixes on. Also used in living room to play records driven by the Kenwood KR-3200


Outlaw LFM-1 Plus subwoofer - Got this in last week. Current used with the above SubSat6 3 piece system in TV/family music room.

Cambridge Audio S30 - Expected to arrive today to use with the Outlaw and replace the Subsat6


----------



## cornholioNL

My setup so far ( I am in proces of upgrading, so its mixed up at the moment )


FL / FR : Monitor Audio GX200 ( Glossy white)

Center : Dali C1000

RL / RR : Dali 505

Subw: Yamaha YST-SW320


Receiver : Denon AVR-4311

BD: Denon DBT-1713UD


The center and SW are next in line to be upgraded







!!


----------



## CHASLS2

Just a week ago i got a new pair of Paradigm Signature 2's. Ask me a few weeks later and i have something else. I go thru speakers about 3 to 4 times a year.


----------



## feedthemachine

Only went back to page 90,,but WOW,absolutely amazing set ups from everyone ..

Kinda makes me think i need to upgrade ..Some high end stuff you guys have though...

All i currently have are 4 Cerwin Vega E310's and a klipsch 500 HD surround hooked up to a Denon 1912


----------



## Goat1

Onkyo 818


Emotiva XPA-3


Def Tech 8040 BP surrounds


Power Sound Audio XV 15 Sub


Butt Kicker Advance


As of Tomorrow: 12/13/12


Aperion Verus Grand Towers


Verus Grand Center


----------



## rec93

5.1 room:

Monitor Audio RX-6

Monitor Audio RX Centre

Monitor Audio RX-1

Hsu VTF-3 MK3


2.0 room:

B&W CM1


----------



## icroyal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec93*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/3090#post_22696630
> 
> 
> 5.1 room:
> 
> Monitor Audio RX-6
> 
> Monitor Audio RX Centre
> 
> Monitor Audio RX-1
> 
> Hsu VTF-3 MK3
> 
> 2.0 room:
> 
> B&W CM1



I'm looking to get Monitor RX series. Just curious why you decided to go with RX-1 surrounds instead of RXFX. I'll most likely be buying RX1 (or maybe RX2) fronts, RX Center, and RXFX rears. So I'm just a bit curious on your thought process.


----------



## gtpsuper24

Mains L/R: Arx A5 Towers


Center: Arx A2 LCR


Surrounds: Arx A2 LCR vertical


Rears: Arx A1 Bookshelfs


Subwoofer: SVS 25-31 PCI 20-39 PCI


Receiver: Onkyo TX-NR818

http://www.theaudioinsider.com/manufacturers.php?mPath=13


----------



## donpablo83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dchalfont*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/3000#post_22267983
> 
> 
> Yeah we do have almost the same specs.
> 
> I have ns-777x2, ns-333x4, ns-c444, yst-rsw300x2.
> 
> The receiver was an rx-v667 but I've upgraded to an rx-v3071 since then.
> 
> I got rid of, my Haf-x and went back to my Antec 300 as despite the fact that it was smaller, it also runs quieter and cooler.
> 
> My GTX 670 sounded like a leaf blower in the haf x but as it runs cooler the fan doesn't ramp up as much.
> 
> How do you like your speakers?
> 
> I love mine and since the receiver upgrade it's been night and day.
> 
> I can watch live music blu rays at -10 db with zero distortion whereas before it would start to distort and anything under -20...



Yeah quite happy with my speakers so far. Ns777 perform well for my budget and room setup. I did upgrade the center to a psb image c5. Massive difference. Also picked up another rsw 300 sub. For my pc sound I auditioned a pair of psb image b6 and I gotta say they leave the ns333 for dead. Wouldn't mind upgrading my bookshelf 333's to the b6's. Just wondering if there is any real gain from my current onkyo tx nr609 to a higher end receiver.. not quite sure what to look for...


----------



## plata90

HI, I would to change mine 130W floorstanding 3way Indiana Line Arbour 5.02 to somethink more smooth in high with clean and smooth bass and a warm on voices and music.

I would to buy the SF Toy but don't know how they sounds and for space problem, Monitor that are smaller are better for my 16mq room.


Does the Toy Monitor sounds differently that Toy Tower? I heard that the bookshelf sounds more crispy on the tweeter and that toy tower is much more smooth and soft on trebles with a bug on midtrebles.


let me know


----------



## Imageless83

*Basement:*

Fronts: JBL S312

Center: JBL S-center

Surrounds: Four 6.5 Inch Monoprice In-Wall Speakers

Sub: Mirage Omni S12

*Living room:*

Logitech Z5500

*Bedroom:*

Logitech Z5500


----------



## stevman17

Receiver: Pioneer VSX 1021-K

Speakers: Energy Take 5 Classics + some 2.0 (soon to come)

Sub: BIC America F12


Reciever: Pioneer VSX 521-K

Speakers: Fluance 5.0 ATHVB

Subwoofer: Dayton 10"


----------



## gferrell

JBL L7's L5's L3's
 


JBL XPL160's ES250P's
 


JBL4412A's L60T's L20T's 4406 Home made 15" sub Home made 18" sub


----------



## daviddmitchell

Family room

Main kef Q900

Centre kef Q600

Side sur kef Q800

Back sur kef Q300

Sub svs sb13


Living room

Thiel 1.5


Bedroom

Main definitive bp10

Centre definitive car 1000

Sur definitive bpx

Sub paradigm psw 2200


----------



## Upside59

Hi everyone, I just signed up a minute ago after discovering this thread. There's a lot of sweet set-ups here but nothing that compares to mine. Prepare to drool..........


Mains: JBL 4800's (new in 1995 maybe?)

Center: JBL SC305 (just as old as the mains)

Subwoofer: JBL Northbridge E 150P (my most modern speaker)

Surrounds: JBL Pro Performers (they predate the mains and center)


How's that for a state of the art speaker system? Believe me, it was pretty cool 15 or 20 years ago but I'm thinking an upgrade might be in order. My display and receiver are fairly current though; LG 55LW5600 3D TV and a Denon 1613 a/v receiver. At my upgrade pace I'll probably only keep those until 2035 or so before upgrading to a whole house interactive holographic display with direct neural audio implants........by JBL of course.


----------



## keyboardcat

I just picked up a pair of northridge n28 I think bookshelf speakers the other day for 10 bucks. I agree with you upside. that model line does sound pretty good.


----------



## redwingsfan19

I'm looking to replace so very old pioneer surround speakers. I need 4 to completely replace all of them. My current speakers are close to 20yrs old. Not looking to spend a lot, less than $150 if possible


Sent from my rOot3d Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## gferrell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Upside59*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/3090#post_22763487
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, I just signed up a minute ago after discovering this thread. There's a lot of sweet set-ups here but nothing that compares to mine. Prepare to drool..........
> 
> Mains: JBL 4800's (new in 1995 maybe?)
> 
> Center: JBL SC305 (just as old as the mains)
> 
> Subwoofer: JBL Northbridge E 150P (my most modern speaker)
> 
> Surrounds: JBL Pro Performers (they predate the mains and center)
> 
> How's that for a state of the art speaker system? Believe me, it was pretty cool 15 or 20 years ago but I'm thinking an upgrade might be in order. My display and receiver are fairly current though; LG 55LW5600 3D TV and a Denon 1613 a/v receiver. At my upgrade pace I'll probably only keep those until 2035 or so before upgrading to a whole house interactive holographic display with direct neural audio implants........by JBL of course.



Hard to beat the oldies but goodies for the price. Everything is so expensive these days.


----------



## Upside59

My post was meant in jest. I bought the mains (4800's) a long, long time ago mainly to listen to old school rock and roll at extreme volumes. They served that purpose well and as I grew older they morphed into a home theater set up. These speakers were built before home theater was even a blip on the radar so they're really not capable of handling the nuances of the current technology. Watch a bass heavy blue ray and they're great but man, that's all that comes through is the bass, mids and upper tones are non-existent including the dialogue.


So I'm looking to upgrade the mains and center for now and any suggestions would be appreciated. I'm by no means an "audiophile" but I also detest the home theater in a box route, I guess I'm somewhere in the middle. To give you an example, a buddy of mine has a set-up with Polk tsi 400's as his mains with a Polk something for the center, I'm not sure about his sub or surrounds but to me it sounds beautiful. Any reason that I shouldn't go out and pick up a pair of 400's with a matching center?


----------



## cdnjeepin

Had a 15 year old bose acoustimass 10 system.


But just picked up a set of Energy RC-70's and a paradigm pdr10


Just picked up an Energy Veritas V5.2 Center.


Only 2 more speakers to replace then all the bose will be gone


----------



## alexandru27

Hi and a Happy New year!


Bought last week: MA BX2 and MA BX Centre.

About to get: MA BXFX, and also Yamaha RX V673 plus Pioneer BDP-150K


----------



## Morik

Just recently got my new Salks, so:


Fronts: Salk SS8

Center: Salk HT2C

Surrounds & Rears: Mirage OMD 5

Subs: 2 Rythmik F15HPs


Receiver: Denon 4311CI (preamp for fronts/center, amp for surround/rear)

Amp for fronts/center: Wyred4Sound MC3x500 (>1000W into 4 ohms)


Pictures:
 
 
 


Better pictures (taken before the speakers shipped to me):


----------



## cavchameleon

Wow Morik! Very nice finish, like speaker jewelry.


----------



## machavez00




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *akhter*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/3030#post_22369228
> 
> 
> My humble 802 Diamonds. In the process of being broken in. Driven by a Linn Majik DSM while I wait for a new rack so I can stick in a big iron Mcintosh.



you can see yourself in this one. That could have been embarrassing.


----------



## Mike Garrett

Sold my JTR's and built some DIY SEOS-12 waveguide speakers using the DNA-360 CD and the TD12M mid woofers. Using three of these behind a 107" wide curved AT screen. Subs are currently being reworked. Three DIY sealed 18" up front using Meal-X 18" and two Stereo Integrity 18's. Back two corners will have two TC Sounds 12's, also sealed. Will take some more pics once I have subs finished, behind screen lighting kit and new seating in place (two or three weeks). Here are pictures, when in temporary location. Now they are behind the screen.


----------



## rich7sena

My very modest 3.0 set up


Pioneer VSX 1022-k

Polk Audio TSi300 (x2)

Polk Audio CS10


----------



## Dark05

  


Here's the set-up I've had for a few years. I thought about cleaning up but decided that's not really accurate to how I use the room.


Panasonic Viera 42in z80.

2x Polk rti4

1x Polk csi3

Velodyne vrp-12

Onkyo 506

Verizon Fios for tv with 1tb external

PS3 for games, music, movies

Xbox 360 for more games!


And my laptop just for good measure.


All in a tiny 11x10 room which is a perfect fit for my ikea chair.










I've finally graduated with my MFA and by the end of this year I'm hoping to be in the middle of upgrading and in my own place. Slowly narrowing down my search to either a Goldenear Triton Three based system, Aperion Verus grand system, or a Monitor Audio silver line. Itching to upgrade! I blame all of you.


----------



## jeffw69

Living room: L/R-Klipsch Reference RB81 II, Center channel is a Definitive Technology Mythos 7, and sub is a Hsu Research VTF 2-MK4.


Basement home theater: L/R/C/Surrounds are Atlantic Technology 6200e THX, subs are Atlantic Technology 642 THX and an Outlaw LFM-1 EX. I'm thinking of adding a third sub, possibly a HSU VTF-15.


----------



## kemetblk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cmconner156*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/3090#post_22691281
> 
> 
> Fronts -> Athena AS-F1.2's
> 
> Center -> Athena AS-C1
> 
> Surrounds -> Athena AS-R1.2's
> 
> Sub -> Klipsch RW-12D
> 
> 
> Receiver -> Onkyo TX-SR508 soon to be -> Denon 3312CI arriving tomorrow!
> 
> 
> Display -> 65'' Panasonic Plasma 65ST50
> 
> 
> I'm starting to look at a speaker upgrade to go with the new Denon. I'm thinking maybe Polk RTI's if anyone has any recommendations!



I recently upgraded from Athena AS-F1's with a AS-C1, to Polk RTi A9's with a CSi A6. Definitely worth it. I still love my Athena though, as they were incredible for the money. I set them up in my home office/man room. I refuse to part with them! The Polks will make you happy if you decided to get them though, great sound. And the cherry finish is awesome.


----------



## JAMES MCHUGHES

Ive done a few changes myself heres my setup.


All Definitive Technology

Samsung 55'' 3D Led

Onkyo TX-NR 3008 (receiver)

BP3000TL's (mains)

BP7001SC (center)

BP3000TL"s (surrounds)

BPVX's (rear surrounds)

Studio Monitor 450's

Trinity subwoofer


Emotiva XPA-5

Panamax 5100EX (conditioner)

Panasonic dmp-bdt350 3D Bluray player

Toshiba HDA35 Bluray player

XBOX 360

Miterminator 4 cabels

WII


----------



## ZOOM ZOOM

newest editions are...

wharfedale 10.1 L&R

PSA XV15 Sub

Now for the more Vintage

2 Optimus satellites for the center1990 model year

RS Nova 7 rear,1972model year powered by a Vintage marantz 2238

fronts and center powered by Emotiva XPA-3

1 pair of Vintage JBL26 waiting to be re coned


----------



## ZOOM ZOOM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Upside59*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/3090#post_22763487
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, I just signed up a minute ago after discovering this thread. There's a lot of sweet set-ups here but nothing that compares to mine. Prepare to drool..........
> 
> 
> Mains: JBL 4800's (new in 1995 maybe?)
> 
> Center: JBL SC305 (just as old as the mains)
> 
> Subwoofer: JBL Northbridge E 150P (my most modern speaker)
> 
> Surrounds: JBL Pro Performers (they predate the mains and center)
> 
> 
> How's that for a state of the art speaker system? Believe me, it was pretty cool 15 or 20 years ago but I'm thinking an upgrade might be in order. My display and receiver are fairly current though; LG 55LW5600 3D TV and a Denon 1613 a/v receiver. At my upgrade pace I'll probably only keep those until 2035 or so before upgrading to a whole house interactive holographic display with direct neural audio implants........by JBL of course.



LOL.. when it comes to the speed of up grades, I have you beat. My rear speakers are 40 years old. My center speaker use to be my main L.R. Speakers bought a few years before yours.

you have a nice JBL set up by the way.


----------



## DyeLooper

Fronts GoldenEar Triton

Center GoldenEar SuperSat 50C

Surrounds GoldenEar Aon3's


Yamaha RXA-2000

Bryson 4BSST (300Watts Channel) Amp Stand is for sale, wrong color for my set up, Fits to a 4BSST, Ask for dimensions if need be. (70.00 + S/H PM me if interested)

Panasonic 60"

Belkin PF60

DirecTv HD DVR

Pioneer LaserDisc

Samsung BluRay

Marantz SACD


----------



## stevethebrain

Def. Tech

SM450 mains

C1 center

pro MK2 80 surrounds

Polk Audio DSW mircopro 1000 1200 watt sub.


Yamaha RXV465
 
 


Haven't mounted the right main speaker yet.


----------



## dharel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dharel*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/2820#post_21807250
> 
> 
> A little update to my setup. Just ordered an Elemental Designs A3-250 to replace the ancient DCM sub.
> 
> 
> 
> KEF iQ90 mains.
> 
> 
> KEF iQ60c center.
> 
> 
> KEF iQ30 surrounds.
> 
> 
> eD A3-250 sub.
> 
> 
> 
> All connected to a Denon 3311.



A couple minor changes to report.


Replaced the eD sub with an Outlaw LFM-1 EX.


Added KEF iQ10 back surrounds.


----------



## Obsidians

Finally got around to taking pictures for another thread, thought I'd post them here as well. This is my living room setup, with Paradigm C1+S1's, and a Velodyne DD10+ down in the corner. Being in the main living room, it's rather more WAF-heavy than it might otherwise be, but I think the end result looks and sounds great..... at least until my next upgrade.

   


A bit blurry, but you get the idea.


----------



## Szeppelin75

  


While maybe not the best picture quality this is my modest setup:


Three Veritas 5.2-C for front, center and left channel speakers

Two Energy Take Classic satellites for surround speakers

1 ESW-8 Sub that came with the Take Classics that's going to get replaced sometime this year with a SVS SB-1000

Samsung UN55EH6050 LED

Sony S390 BD

Google TV

Sansui SR 636

Behringher Microphono PP400 Phono preamp

Ipod Classic

Wadia 170I Ipod dock

Sony headphones which i forgot the model










Lots of vinyl


----------



## Szeppelin75




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DyeLooper*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/3120#post_22986559
> 
> 
> Fronts GoldenEar Triton
> 
> Center GoldenEar SuperSat 50C
> 
> Surrounds GoldenEar Aon3's
> 
> 
> Yamaha RXA-2000
> 
> Bryson 4BSST (300Watts Channel) Amp Stand is for sale, wrong color for my set up, Fits to a 4BSST, Ask for dimensions if need be. (70.00 + S/H PM me if interested)
> 
> Panasonic 60"
> 
> Belkin PF60
> 
> DirecTv HD DVR
> 
> Pioneer LaserDisc
> 
> Samsung BluRay
> 
> Marantz SACD



Dig the vinyl


----------



## crussader




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Obsidians*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/3120#post_23018556



Would be interested in knowing the brand/model number of this cabinet.


----------



## Frohlich

I have an all JTR 7.2 set-up.


JTR S2 Subwoofer x 2

JTR triple 12s left and right

JTR triple 8 center

JTR triple 8 side surrounds

JTR triple 8 back surrounds


----------



## Obsidians




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crussader*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/3120#post_23019000
> 
> 
> Would be interested in knowing the brand/model number of this cabinet.



It's a JSP Bolero .


----------



## jefny

I have a front projector system in my home theater in our family room (22 by 15). I have a 7.1 speaker setup powered by the Outlaw 770 amp (7 by 200 watts). The 7 speakers are all Pinnacle gold with a center, 2 pinnacle towers, two mini-monitor for side speakers and two mini-monitor rear speakers. The subwoofer is the SVS PC plus 12-39.


The pinnacles are over 10 years old but I have been quite satisfied.


I am thinking o fadding a second sub-woofer. I should mention that the room is partiallty undergrade with the result that not much sound gets outside. When my wife is not around I can really blast out the sound.


John


----------



## crussader




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Obsidians*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/3120#post_23020035
> 
> 
> It's a JSP Bolero .



Thanks for the info. Those are great cabinets. I fell in love with the Mozart. Got to start saving my pennies.


----------



## tmasta346

KEF R500

Marantz SR5007


----------



## Weazy

Boston Acoustic Lynnfield VR-975


----------



## Reefdvr27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morik*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/3090#post_22778407
> 
> 
> Just recently got my new Salks, so:
> 
> 
> Fronts: Salk SS8
> 
> Center: Salk HT2C
> 
> Surrounds & Rears: Mirage OMD 5
> 
> Subs: 2 Rythmik F15HPs
> 
> 
> Receiver: Denon 4311CI (preamp for fronts/center, amp for surround/rear)
> 
> Amp for fronts/center: Wyred4Sound MC3x500 (>1000W into 4 ohms)
> 
> 
> Pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better pictures (taken before the speakers shipped to me):


Very nice! I have been looking at the SS8's.


----------



## stevethebrain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CHASLS2*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/3030#post_22385202
> 
> 
> I have what you see in my sig for my bedroom setup.


you have some very nice stuff bet it sounds awesome. I also like the cabinet the way the TV is raised just above the center speaker I will probabley redo my cabinet like you'rs to lower the CC, from currently above TV, you should concider dust protection glass doors in front of that expensive equipment


1.what type of cloth is hanging below the back of the big TV? and what is it's function I'm assumming to prevent reflections of speakers off the back wall.


I have my right speaker a tad close to the wall the manufactor has recommended a sound absorber or some cloth on the wall.


2.what are the diemensinsions of you'r room?


3.how far away do you sit from the speakers?

STB


----------



## ucanballmeup

I'm using def tech procinema 800 package and replaced the procenter 1000 with a 2000. Great upgrade from my Fry's Onkyo system I've had for years. Running the system with a Yamaha RX-V765.


----------



## 23erick

my system consists of

sony 55-nx720

pioneer elite vsx-60

monitor audio rx center

jamo towers (which i will replace soon with monitor audio towers also)

earthquake couch potato

wii

and a panamax 4300


----------



## GregLee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GregLee*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/1380_60#post_16043071
> 
> 
> [edited]
> Code:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [CODE]Z-5500 [Logitech sub]
> S305          S305   [Cambridge Sound Works LS RS]
> 
> [/CODE]


The above I posted 4 years ago describing my second HT room. Pretty primitive. Now it is a mostly Axiom 11.3 system:
Code:


Code:


[CODE]JBL sub   Sony sub
EP500                 [Axiom sub]
M80   VP180  M80      [Axiom L C R]
S305          S305    [Cambridge Sound Works LFH RFH]
M22            M22    [Axiom LFW RFW]
QS8    me      QS8    [Axiom LS RS]
QS8            QS8    [Axiom LBS RBS]

[/CODE]


----------



## cybrsage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cybrsage*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/2970#post_22186940
> 
> 
> I am using two Paradigm Millenia 200's for my front LR, the two outer speakers (wired in parallel) of the Paradigm Millenia Trio as my center, two Axiom M0s as my front heights (will eventually be replaced by M2s), and six Axiom M2s (each side surround is two speakers wired in parallel) as my side and rear surrounds, and a Paradigm PDR-10 as my subwoofer. I was going to go all Paradigm Millenias, but needing eight speakers for the surrounds broke my budget. I will be replacing the speaker cables with shorter black cables soon.



I now have two subs (replaced the one Paradigm PDR-10 with two Dayton Audio Sub1200s) and the center speaker is off the floor and on the wall. This is what it looks like now:


----------



## hatrix

You guys have some pretty awesome HT setups. I'm definitely jealous. I'm currently in no position for an HT setup, sadly. I do however have a decent HT receiver that is barely being used, definitely not for it's full purpose. A bit of a shame.


I am however into music production, so since my audio setup is in my room and does NOT want use of Hi-Fi speakers, I run nearfield monitors in a 2.1 setup.


I own and run a pair of Mackie MR5mk2s. They are active. A bit different than what this forum is aimed at speaker wise and setup wise, but thought I'd share anyways. For just over $300 for the pair, I couldn't be happier with the sound quality. Best sound stage and imaging I've ever heard in my life. I haven't heard THAT many monitors, but these definitely rival more expensive ones for the price range they are in. Blow my old Yamaha floorstanding speakers away that were paired with my current Yamaha receiver as front L/R in terms of clarity and imaging. As expected though. I only run the sub when listening to music, if I'm doing mixing/music production the sub is usually off. I went for an 8" so it would blend very well with my monitors, and it does it GREAT and it's only seeing roughly 100 watts. I plan to buy a new 300 plate amp for it soon but you know, money.


Picture of my current setup. Realllllllyyyyyy need a new desk. Also, excuse the wire clutter and powerstrip all behind the desk. It's really there for ease of access. There's a lot of wires involved because of the mixer and all my USB stuff...... Computer running all of this is a custom gaming rig I built that is pretty high end. Picture of custom sub too. Usually down firing but have been testing different positions.


----------



## cybrsage

What really matters is that you enjoy what you have...that is the primary purpose of any speaker setup. That said, you DO need a new desk.


----------



## hatrix




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cybrsage*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/3120#post_23167280
> 
> 
> What really matters is that you enjoy what you have...that is the primary purpose of any speaker setup. That said, you DO need a new desk.



Hahaha much agreed man. I'm working on it


----------



## Nethawk

My equipment is now in my signature. It's how I'm going to win a prize


----------



## danab

What


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Menasor*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/1770#post_18092304
> 
> 
> Updated pics of my setup


what receiver amp and processor are you using?


----------



## madhuski

Salk Songtowers
Selah Audio Center
Hsu VTF 15
Denon 4311


----------



## Nethawk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Frohlich*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/3120#post_23019029
> 
> 
> I have an all JTR 7.2 set-up.
> 
> 
> JTR S2 Subwoofer x 2
> 
> JTR triple 12s left and right
> 
> JTR triple 8 center
> 
> JTR triple 8 side surrounds
> 
> JTR triple 8 back surrounds



How do I get an invite? I'll bring the cognac










Seriously, wonderful system. My not-so-mancave has similar components as your wife's, unfortunately I had to prioritize on expensive faucet, sink and stove over audio gear. We're all happy though.


Cheers.


----------



## bumprunlogan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hatrix*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/3120#post_23166609
> 
> 
> You guys have some pretty awesome HT setups. I'm definitely jealous. I'm currently in no position for an HT setup, sadly. I do however have a decent HT receiver that is barely being used, definitely not for it's full purpose. A bit of a shame.
> 
> 
> I am however into music production, so since my audio setup is in my room and does NOT want use of Hi-Fi speakers, I run nearfield monitors in a 2.1 setup.
> 
> 
> I own and run a pair of Mackie MR5mk2s. They are active. A bit different than what this forum is aimed at speaker wise and setup wise, but thought I'd share anyways. For just over $300 for the pair, I couldn't be happier with the sound quality. Best sound stage and imaging I've ever heard in my life. I haven't heard THAT many monitors, but these definitely rival more expensive ones for the price range they are in. Blow my old Yamaha floorstanding speakers away that were paired with my current Yamaha receiver as front L/R in terms of clarity and imaging. As expected though. I only run the sub when listening to music, if I'm doing mixing/music production the sub is usually off. I went for an 8" so it would blend very well with my monitors, and it does it GREAT and it's only seeing roughly 100 watts. I plan to buy a new 300 plate amp for it soon but you know, money.
> 
> 
> Picture of my current setup. Realllllllyyyyyy need a new desk. Also, excuse the wire clutter and powerstrip all behind the desk. It's really there for ease of access. There's a lot of wires involved because of the mixer and all my USB stuff...... Computer running all of this is a custom gaming rig I built that is pretty high end. Picture of custom sub too. Usually down firing but have been testing different positions.



How does that Sundown sound in your house? It isn't the Sa-8 but it should pound nevertheless. Off topic but excellent setup in your Cherokee..


----------



## VicTorious1

*5.1 Setup*:


L/R: Philharmonic Audio - Philharmonic 2

C: Philharmonitor (with tweeter rotated)

SR/SL: EMP Tek E41

Subs: Dual PB12-NSD

AVR: Marantz SR6007

Amp: Emotiva XPA-3

Projector: Epson 5010e

Screen: 120" Elite Screen - EZFrame

 

 

 

*Home office (2 Channel)*:


L/R: M-Lore

Sub: SB-1000 (to come)

Amp: EMP Tek VT-40.2 Integrated Tube Hybrid Amplifier

DAC: Maverick Audio - TubeMagic D2

PC: Samsung Chronos 7 i7-2675QM

Screen: Samsung 24" LED

 

 

 

*Work Office*:


L/R: KEF LS50s

Amp: Emotiva mini-X a-100

DAC: Maverick Audio - TubeMagic D1 (and Behringer UCA202)


----------



## Sibuna

all DIY


Mains are the SEOS Fusion 12 - Tempests

Rears are the SEOS Fusion 10 - Max

Subs are the Dayton 18" HO in 4 CUFT

Stand is DIY as well


Yamaha RX-A3000

Emotiva XPA-3

EP4000 for the Subs


----------



## VicTorious1

Sibuna, those Daytons look downright nasty. Ever crank them up all the way? What are you using to power them?


----------



## Sibuna

the subs are being run from a EP-4000 and yes i let it run wild often, the space is pretty small and i can reach stupid loud levels very easily. Mu build thread is linked in my sig, it contains a ton of pics and some measurements


----------



## VicTorious1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sibuna*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/3150#post_23208227
> 
> 
> the subs are being run from a EP-4000 and yes i let it run wild often, the space is pretty small and i can reach stupid loud levels very easily. Mu build thread is linked in my sig, it contains a ton of pics and some measurements



Nice, I could have read the first part of your post instead of just looking at the pictures. I also read your whole thread yesterday. Nice setup for sure.


Your first pic looks like Peter Dinklage is taking the picture (myspace self-portrait style) and there is a reflection of him on the tv screen.


----------



## Sibuna

actually its the scene from season 1 when Jamie fights Ned. the guy you see on the left in the background is lord Baelish


----------



## Steve.

I just retired my PSBs, which I loved for a pair of Revel M106 monitors in walnut. I never impulse purchase , in fact I usually research until the product is discontinued, but not this time.... I knew I was leaving with them within five minutes of hearing them. Awesome performance for such a small speaker. The finish is incredible, finer than furniture grade. It is such a high gloss that they look wet. They sound just as beautiful. I guess TAS will have the review next month. They sound great driven by a Conrad Johnson Classic 2 SE preamp and McCormack DNA 125 amp along with a REL R305 for the low end. Great recordings will make you scratch your head in disbelief that a small speaker can sound like these.


----------



## WhiteJ

  

Main:

Mythos ST

Ten

Gem XL

Supercube Reference


Desktop rig:

Promonitor 800

Emotiva Mini Xa


----------



## Masterjay88




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WhiteJ*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/3150#post_23216517
> 
> 
> 
> Main:
> 
> Mythos ST
> 
> Ten
> 
> Gem XL
> 
> Supercube Reference
> 
> 
> Desktop rig:
> 
> Promonitor 800
> 
> Emotiva Mini Xa



Good to see another Def Tech fan. How do you like the ST's? I have been thinking of upgrading to them.


----------



## WhiteJ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Masterjay88*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/3150#post_23220474
> 
> 
> Good to see another Def Tech fan. How do you like the ST's? I have been thinking of upgrading to them.


I just got them really. I am thoroughly pleased. I am having trouble with sub cancellation but I will work it out eventually. But these speakers sound fantastic, especially for they're size they are tall but how slender they are makes them disappear. Anyways 2-channel sounds sublime. I have the subs at 12 o'clock and the sound is full and rich. Only you can decide if they sound good to you though, but for me I love them. Cya


----------



## SubSolar

Martin Logan Theos in gloss black. My absolute favorite speaker after owning around 4. Don't plan on upgrading for years.


----------



## CrashMeister

Main: B&W 803 Series III

Center: B&W CC6

Surround: B&W DS6

Rear Surround: Polk (I think) mounted on the wall under the kitchen counter ledge.

Sub: SVS PB12-Plus

TV: Samsung PN63B550 63"Plasma


B&W's bought in 1998 - I still love them.


----------



## VicTorious1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CrashMeister*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/3150#post_23245648
> 
> 
> Main: B&W 803 Series III
> 
> Center: B&W CC600
> 
> Surround: B&W DS600 (not sure of the model, but matches the Center Channel)
> 
> Rear Surround: Polk (I think) mounted on the wall under the kitchen counter ledge.
> 
> 
> B&W's bought in 1998 - I still love them.



Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## CrashMeister




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VicTorious1*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/3150#post_23245669
> 
> 
> Pics or it didn't happen.


  
 
 


Here ya go


----------



## caper_1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sibuna*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/3150#post_23208227
> 
> 
> the subs are being run from a EP-4000 and yes i let it run wild often, the space is pretty small and i can reach stupid loud levels very easily. Mu build thread is linked in my sig, it contains a ton of pics and some measurements


How did you manage to take a picture of god for your avatar ???


----------



## franko123

I have a pair of Norman 10's in great condition. Sadly I need to give them up. I would rather sell them to someone who will appreciate them than to a stranger on ebay. I live in tulsa. Don't know how this forum works or if I am even allow to sell them thru this posting.Get back to me at this site, I guess. Frank


----------



## SoTweaked

My little system in my bedroom
 
 
 

Keep in mind this is in my bedroom lol a small one at that, but it gets the job done


----------



## Sibuna




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caper_1*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/3100_100#post_23270971
> 
> 
> How did you manage to take a picture of god for your avatar ???



lol its a pic of a poster i made using http://rasterbator.net/


----------



## yosh7

Definitive Technology and Seaton 9.2 setup:


L/R BP7000

Center 8080HD

S L/R. BPVX

SB L/R. BP7000

Wides. SM 450


Subs. 2 Seaton Submersive HP


----------



## Sean Spamilton

PSB Image 7.1 setup in my living room

PSB image T5 Towers x 2

PSB Image C5 center

PSB Image B5 Bookshelf x 4

Klipsch KW-100 Subwoofer x 2


----------



## stevethebrain

Dam man or Madam those are some old style sneakers?


nice setup bet it sounds awesome how high up is the view?


the left speaker close to the wall is than special acoustic fabric or just a regular picture, if yes to fabric why not cover the glass on the right side so sound won't reflect off the glass.


I have the same TV however it's 2"s smaller an 2 years older just want to say it's worked flawlessly since purchased in 1-5-11. I actualley wanted a 60 that would have been the prefect size for my cabinet but I think they did'nt make a 60 then.


STB


----------



## jengirl

sell me your speakers


----------



## Sean Spamilton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stevethebrain*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/3150#post_23273913
> 
> 
> Dam man or Madam those are some old style sneakers?
> 
> 
> nice setup bet it sounds awesome how high up is the view?
> 
> 
> the left speaker close to the wall is than special acoustic fabric or just a regular picture, if yes to fabric why not cover the glass on the right side so sound won't reflect off the glass.
> 
> 
> I have the same TV however it's 2"s smaller an 2 years older just want to say it's worked flawlessly since purchased in 1-5-11. I actualley wanted a 60 that would have been the prefect size for my cabinet but I think they did'nt make a 60 then.
> 
> 
> STB



Addidas Originals bro! most comfortable pair of shoes I've ever owned!

The TV's base starts at 35" off the ground, and extends up to about 5' 7 " ... I've always preferred to look up a tiny bit to the T.V... gives me a bit more of a movie feel, and incidentally is the natural position for my neck when I've got my feet up ( see picture ). The pictures I have close to the speaker aren't special fabric, they're actually album covers, where I've taken the digital image and had them transferred to canvas and blown up. It's actually a really cool trick. I'm a big fan of album art, and believe a lot of those covers really are quite exceptional pieces. That's the cover from the band RIDE from their album tarantula, behind it is Violator from Depeche Mode. I've also got Doolitle from the Pixies ( not pictured ) near them running on a diagonal axis across that wall - they're a big hit with guests when they come over. It's like a grown up way of putting up band posters like you ( ostensibly ) did when you were a kid


----------



## hyghwayman

SVSound SB13-Ultra Subwoofer - FREE
 


Absolutely the biggest improvement to the Q in our HT audio experience.


----------



## darthray

aperion Grand Verus Towers

aperion Grand Verus Center

aperion Grand Verus Bookshelf (x4, 2 for side and 2 for rear surronds duty)

SVSound PB13 Ultra (x2)











Ray


----------



## djPerfectTrip

^^^How do you like the Aperions? I was looking at those before I decided on Klipsch.


----------



## darthray




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djPerfectTrip*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/3150#post_23307972
> 
> 
> ^^^How do you like the Aperions? I was looking at those before I decided on Klipsch.



I personaly love them.

A lot more neutral than my previous DIY (all Vifa drivers and Madisoud engineer and built crossover)

Lots of details, but not in your face.

A lots like a sub that is flat frequencies and some people feel like they are missing something.


Klipsch sound is not for me. For me they are too much in your face in the high.

If you like them. Then nothing wrong with that.

Different sound for different stroke (we all love different sound, if not there would be only one manufacture of speakers).


Best regards


Ray


----------



## thestumper

Ah, the Adidas Superstars







Was so excited to see these re-released! Love mine! Now all I need to do is find a pair of blue-stripe Kareem Abdul Jabbars and I'll be set










As far as speakers, most of my stuff is pretty long in the tooth:


- Paradigm Cinema 5.1 system (v.3)

- Thiel CS 1.5 (audio only - I've owned dozens over the years but just kind of settled into these)

- B&W 601 S2's (still trying to find a good re-purpose for them...)

- Monsoon planar speakers + sub on my PC (shame they don't make them anymore - stunning sound on the desktop)

- Monsoon hybrid planars on the kids PC (not as good as the above but still better than most current powered solutions)

- Infinity Bose in the car (hey, they're speakers....)


All of the above still sound great and mostly look great. I'm still trying to figure out what to do with the 601's - they were barely used at my parents for years (gift to my father) and mom finally demanded I get them out of her house and into mine. If I could find a good matching center for them, I'd consider replacing the Paradigms for HT use, but I can't figure out how they would behave with the newer B&W centers and eBay for speakers makes me nervous.


Still miss the Magnapans after all these years; one of the few toys my wife put her foot down on through the years. Sad casualties of home decor. Someday I shall return...


----------



## agordon_25

9.1set up

57 inch widescreen (dedicated theatre room)

Yamaha rx3010

Hsu Vtf subwoofer

2 Veritas 6.2 floor speakers

1 veritas 5.2center channel

2 veritas 5.1 front presence

2 veritas vs surrounds (side surrounds dipole or bipolar)

2 veritas minis rear presence


I've really enjoyed this setup it literally shakes my house great detail, and clarity for the speakers!! The yamaha Receiver really matches the energy speakers very well. Subwoofer is amazing!


----------



## mchanjamaa

this is my current system. i live in an apartment so i never get to enjoy its full capabilities

sony str dh 740 reciever

polk audio psw 505 sub

bic america f12 sub

vizio 32 inch lcd 3d tv

various sony hi fi system spoeakers for surround and surround back

pioneer csr-1530 floor standing speakers for main left and right

e machines pc for media play

sony bdp-s590 3d bluray player

sony playstation 3 slim

wii console

sony center speaker *2


----------



## machavez00

You need a bigger TV


----------



## mchanjamaa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *machavez00*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/3180#post_23342199
> 
> 
> You need a bigger TV


----------



## mchanjamaa

Definately. Im thinking a sharp aquos 60 inch. Really wanted a sony bravia but the price tags on those are ridiculous


----------



## Masterjay88




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mchanjamaa*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/3180#post_23342991
> 
> 
> Definately. Im thinking a sharp aquos 60 inch. Really wanted a sony bravia but the price tags on those are ridiculous



Get a Panasonic Plasma or Samsung LED instead... better picture, and both are cheaper then sony


----------



## kemetblk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mchanjamaa*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/3180#post_23342991
> 
> 
> Definately. Im thinking a sharp aquos 60 inch. Really wanted a sony bravia but the price tags on those are ridiculous



I second the Panasonic plasma and also a Samsung plasma. Samsung LEDs are just as overpriced as Sony. A properly calibrated Sharp LED offers good bang for the buck, can't compete with plasma PQ wise.


----------



## Hemant Speaker

Hi all,


i am new to this forum but i have been reading a lot in this forums for the last few days to find out if i can use speakers that i had in my car. These are a pair of component speakers from VIBE ( Black air 6, all the components are present with it. i was looking forward to see if any body can guide me. I was looking forward in using them as my surround speaker with the Yamaha 3064.


Also, the specs are available but i am not able to get few parameters that would help me in designing the speaker box for my surround.


Please assist.


Thanks,

Hemant.


----------



## commsysman

Consumer Reports rates the Samsung PN60E550 at the very top in every performance category, and it lists for only $1300.


Personally I LOVE my MItsubishi DLP 60-inch, but they only make the 73-inch and 82-inch models now. Excellent performance in every way (Amazon has the 73-inch model).



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemetblk*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/3180#post_23352417
> 
> 
> I second the Panasonic plasma and also a Samsung plasma. Samsung LEDs are just as overpriced as Sony. A properly calibrated Sharp LED offers good bang for the buck, can't compete with plasma PQ wise.


----------



## commsysman

My speakers are Vandersteen Treos.


Best speakers I have EVER heard.


----------



## SupaKats

Living room


Fronts/Surrounds - 4x Polk RTi 4

Center - Polk CSi 3

Sub - Polk PSW505


Basement theater/bar are


Fronts - 2x Polk RTi A5

Center - Polk CSi 5

Surround - 2x Polk RTi 4

Sub - Outlaw LFM-1 Ex


Pics of the basement speakers

 
 
 
 


Looks like I need to dust after not being down there for a week because of the Holiday


----------



## Jay1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hemant Speaker*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/3180#post_23357617
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> 
> i am new to this forum but i have been reading a lot in this forums for the last few days to find out if i can use speakers that i had in my car. These are a pair of component speakers from VIBE ( Black air 6, all the components are present with it. i was looking forward to see if any body can guide me. I was looking forward in using them as my surround speaker with the Yamaha 3064.
> 
> 
> Also, the specs are available but i am not able to get few parameters that would help me in designing the speaker box for my surround.
> 
> 
> Please assist.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Hemant.



Short answer, need to measure the drivers response in a box to design a xover that will work in a box.


Also, take this to the DIY forum, not the post your speakers sticky


----------



## swallan

just came from an all deftec system to a ascend system sierra towers with nrt tweeter and a horizon center with raal tweeter got my deftec sm 350s for surround duties iam very very happy my setup.


----------



## kim karomi

5.1 set up (sort of; still waiting to buy sub-woofer)


Front LCR: Noble Fidelity L-85 LCRS

Surrounds: Noble Fidelity L-85


Whole set up is in-ceiling. Sounds great. I'm super happy.


----------



## Nethawk

Updates are going into my signature. Cliff notes:


Denon AVR-2113CI is replacing my Onkyo TX-8050 for two channel duty. I need better subwoofer integration/bass management and 2 channel receivers aren't cutting it. The Denon has two other priorities - networked with Spotify app and preamp outputs for different zones.


Kef Q300 are going up for sale, being replaced by Ascend CMT-340 SE. The Kef are great speakers, but are lost in my huge living room. I'm hoping, based on feedback, that the CMT-340 will be a better fit.


Oh yeah, I installed an ASUS Xonar Essence STX sound card between my computer and 2-channel receiver. I have no idea whether it's made a difference or not, but I suspect I will benefit from cleaner sound, and guessing that the DAC is slightly better than what's in the Onkyo. I probably just wasted my money.


----------



## EAJ702

LG 60PA6500 Plasma


YAMAHA RX-V471 5.1-Channel AV Receiver

Panasonic DMP-BDT220 Integrated Wi-Fi 3D Blu-ray DVD Player

Magnavox HDD and DVD Recorder with Digital Tuner

Roku 2 XS 1080p Streaming Player



JBL Studio Series II 3-Way S-Center Speaker

JBL Studio Series II 3-Way S38 bookshelf (front) Speakers

JBL Studio Series II 2-Way S26 bookshelf (surround) Speakers

JBL PB12 subwoofer


----------



## jw1956

I have a pair of b & w cm5s....need to upgrade my receiver to low high end....any suggestings


----------



## jw1956

I have b&w cm5s...need to upgrade my 2003 5.1 onkyo... any ideasplease


----------



## ZOOM ZOOM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jw1956*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/3180#post_23482197
> 
> 
> I have b&w cm5s...need to upgrade my 2003 5.1 onkyo... any ideasplease


The best place to ask this question would be in "Receivers, Amps, and Processors". IMOP I would start looking at the Marantz nr1403 or nr1603 for good quality & low price.


----------



## jw1956

Thank you very much


----------



## youngaudiolover

My Bedroom:

Arcam AVR-360

Cabasse MT3 Jersey Floor standing speakers

SVS PB12 NSD


Listening Room:

Electrocompaniet ECI 3 Amplifier

B&W DM 620 Speakers

Polk PSW110 (upgrading soonish)

Arcam CD3?


Lounge:

Onkyo receiver Tx-sr578

Klipsch Cornwall Fronts

Klipsch KV4 Centre

Living Audio Chrysler CE2ac Surrounds (very old and rare)

Living Audio Chrysler CE3 Surrounds

SuBsonic XS1 MK2 Subwoofer (an absolute performer over 6 years old)


----------



## jinxeddeep

Living Room


Boston Acoustics A25 Front L/R

Boston Acoustics AS225C Center

Boston Acoustics A25 Surround L/R

Epik Legend Sub

Listening Room


PSB Alpha B1 L/R

Bedroom


Audioengine A5+


Pictures coming soon


----------



## Bhedrington

So,


My theater is all qsc k series cabinets...

Local source m series k-player

Preamp is a onkyo sc886


Live sound is run through 32-14fx Yamaha console...then fed to EV dc-one for final eq/polish/delay/distribution


Other tv locations are either klipch or speaker craft in wall from a dedicated Sony es amp


Whole house audio is still a work in progress...but speakers are speaker craft crs8 or aim8/dt's


And some evid outside too...


Bret


----------



## Reefdvr27

Theater 
L/R JTR 215's 
C JTR 215RM
4 JTR Single 8's 
2 Power Sound Audio Triax's
Denon X7200WA
Emotiva XPA3
DSonic M3-1200
2X Beringer Inuke 6000DSP
oppo 203
Panasonic PTAE8000U sold 
Epson 5040UB
Panamax 5400
Carada 112" 2:35:1
Cheap Acer lap top

Living Room
L/R Salk HT2-2L in Curly Maple
C Salk Sound Scape C7
surrounds Mordaunt Short Carnival 2's
Sub JTR Captivator4000ULF
Denon 4520
Emotiva XPA-3
Inuke 3000 DSP
Oppo 103D
Sony Bravia 65” A1E


----------



## jbrown15




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reefdvr27*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/3180#post_23524217
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L/R JTR Noesis 212HT's
> 
> C JTR Noesis 228HT
> 
> Subs 2X PSA XV-30
> 
> Denon 4520
> 
> Emotiva XPA-3
> 
> Oppo 103
> 
> Panamax 5400
> 
> Samsung D8000



Haha the 228HT looks so tiny compared to the 212HT's!....lol

How are you liking the setup Dave?


So far I love my 228HT LCR's!


----------



## Reefdvr27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbrown15*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/3180#post_23524298
> 
> 
> Haha the 228HT looks so tiny compared to the 212HT's!....lol
> 
> How are you liking the setup Dave?
> 
> 
> So far I love my 228HT LCR's!


Actually, I am getting excited for the new Triax's!! I cannot wait to see what they have got!


The 228 is actually very small compared to the 212's, but this picture really makes everything look small. This section in allot bigger in person.


I really need to find a new entertainment center that can hold all this stuff along with a 60" TV mount. This is really the only place in the room I can put this stuff,

so I cannot mount the TV on the wall considering the corner. The entertainment center here has been modified to hold all this stuff and it looks kind of stupid. I am hoping to get my

theater build in action by the fall so I can get all this stuff out of this room to where it can be opened up as they say







Then I can start working on my 2ch system.


----------



## darthray

This is my small and cozy little room


Outlaw 7700

Outlaw 2200 x 2 for the buttkickers

Velodyne SMS-1 for volume control on the Buttkicker

Onkyo PRS886

JVC X-30

Carada screen 114"

aperion Verus Grand Towers

aperion Verus Grand Center

aperion Verus Grand Bookshelf x 4 for side and back surronds

SVS PB13 Ultra x2

Oppo 103

Soudocity outriggers for the towers and center stand (a nice little addition)

   



Ray


----------



## Reefdvr27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *darthray*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/3180#post_23524803
> 
> 
> This is my small and cozy little room
> 
> 
> Outlaw 7700
> 
> Outlaw 2200 x 2 for the buttkickers
> 
> Velodyne SMS-1 for volume control on the Buttkicker
> 
> Onkyo PRS886
> 
> JVC X-30
> 
> Carada screen 114"
> 
> aperion Verus Grand Towers
> 
> aperion Verus Grand Center
> 
> aperion Verus Grand Bookshelf x 4 for side and back surronds
> 
> SVS PB13 Ultra x2
> 
> Oppo 103
> 
> Soudocity outriggers for the towers and center stand (a nice little addition)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray


How do you like your Verus Grand Tower's for HT?


They were in my top 5 when I was hunting for my previous speakers. I think there was a one or two month wait for the Verus, I think because they were new at that time. I did not want to wait and went with the Monitor Audio RX8's. Loved the RX8's, but I like my Noesis better


----------



## mhrischuk

L/R: Seaton Sound Catalyst 12C Powered

Center: Seaton Sound Catalyst 8C Powered

Surround sides: SA-15R Ceilings

Surround backs: SA-15R-30 Ceilings

Sub: SVS PB13-Ultra.

AVR: Denon 4520CI

BluRay: Panasonic BMP-BDT210

Plasma: Panasonic TH-65PZ850U (65")

Cabinet: Salamander Synergy



My room is 25 x 25 and I used one side for the HT. Not the best but it ended up pretty darn awesome. I used all Paradigm ceilings.


Paradigm SA-15R for front surrounds and SA-15R-30's for the rear surrounds. The SA-15R is down firing and the -30's are angle fired at 30 degrees.


----------



## darthray

Nice set-up

I see my cats are not the only ones to like to sit on top of the PB13.

Mine never bother the speakers other than siting on top.


Wow! what a beautiful cat you got.

Is it a Bangle?


Ray


----------



## Jay1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reefdvr27*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/3180#post_23524217





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mhrischuk*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/3180#post_23527203



I like you guys's style


----------



## Reefdvr27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mhrischuk*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/3180#post_23527203
> 
> 
> L/R: Seaton Sound Catalyst 12C Powered
> 
> Center: Seaton Sound Catalyst 8C Powered
> 
> Surround sides: SA-15R Ceilings
> 
> Surround backs: SA-15R-30 Ceilings
> 
> Sub: SVS PB13-Ultra.
> 
> AVR: Denon 4520CI
> 
> BluRay: Panasonic BMP-BDT210
> 
> Plasma: Panasonic TH-65PZ850U (65")
> 
> Cabinet: Salamander Synergy
> 
> 
> 
> My room is 25 x 25 and I used one side for the HT. Not the best but it ended up pretty darn awesome. I used all Paradigm ceilings.
> 
> 
> Paradigm SA-15R for front surrounds and SA-15R-30's for the rear surrounds. The SA-15R is down firing and the -30's are angle fired at 30 degrees.



I guess those Seaton Cat's left an impression huh? But speaking of Cats, is that one of those specially bread cats mixed with a bobcat?


I have to say that the Seaton Cat 12 is an amazing speaker. If I would have heard one before I bought my Noesis, I may have had some deciding to do. Talk about a speaker that can do it all. Anyone looking for a full range speaker and you do not want the hassle of subs, this is your speaker. Crystal clear highs and pounding deep bass and good looks to go with with it.


----------



## Kensmith48


IMG_1079.JPG 1792k .JPG fileI have a pair of Tekton Pendragons + the matching center. I use 4 Def. Tech. BPVX/P for surrounds and 2 Def. Tech. Reference subs.
IMG_1110.JPG 1839k .JPG file


----------



## mhrischuk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *darthray*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/3180#post_23527254
> 
> 
> Nice set-up
> 
> I see my cats are not the only ones to like to sit on top of the PB13.
> 
> Mine never bother the speakers other than siting on top.
> 
> 
> Wow! what a beautiful cat you got.
> 
> Is it a Bangle?
> 
> 
> Ray



Yea it's a Bengal


----------



## darthray




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mhrischuk*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/3210#post_23527433
> 
> 
> Yea it's a Bengal



Sorry about the spelling.

Around here, they go for a $1000.


I got 3 tabbys, 2 males & 1 female.

All rescued and given a good home.



Ray


----------



## mhrischuk

We have two. Mother and daughter.

Here's mom..


----------



## darthray




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mhrischuk*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/3210#post_23528266
> 
> 
> We have two. Mother and daughter.
> 
> Here's mom..



If the first one was the daughter.

She look like she can have a little bit more of an attitude.

Then again look can be deceptive, my midle one was rescue from a warehouse when he was very young.

But his eyes look like you were looking at the devil. He turn out to be the most loving and pasive cat,


Ray


----------



## darthray




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reefdvr27*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/3180#post_23526583
> 
> 
> How do you like your Verus Grand Tower's for HT?
> 
> 
> They were in my top 5 when I was hunting for my previous speakers. I think there was a one or two month wait for the Verus, I think because they were new at that time. I did not want to wait and went with the Monitor Audio RX8's. Loved the RX8's, but I like my Noesis better



Sorry it took so long to reply, I did miss your post when reading this tread.


In two word, LOVE THEM.

They have a sound that have a very good imaging, well balance and lots of details but never fatiguing.

And the finish is first class.


Ray


----------



## mtn-tech

The new system isn't complete, but I have some of the speakers setup and wanted to post something to motivate me to finish! Just bought some really nice used Paradigm fronts and center to replace my (3) Paradigm Reference LCR-450a speakers that I've had since 1998. I haven't had a HT setup since 2001 as I didn't have a room that would work. The new house has a built in cabinet in the family room - not an ideal listening room but at least I will be able to have a modest HT again.


Front: Paradigm Reference Studio 40 v.4 (Premier J23 stands - old style)

Center: Paradigm Reference CC-590 v.4

Surround: Definitive Technology UIW RSSII

Back Surr: Definitive Technology UIW RSSII

Subwoofers: (2) SVS SB12-NSD

 
 
 


Subs haven't been permanently placed yet, but will probably go against the rear wall as that is my only real option
 


I have all four of the Def Techs - just need to get into the attic and pull the wire so I can install them!


----------



## pinoy ako

Just want to share my set up:


C.A.P.S. v3 ZUMA - server

Synology DS1512+ (15TB) - storage

Exasound E20 Mk II- digital to analogue converter (DAC)

Anthem Statement D2V 3D - pre/pro

Anthem Statement A5 - 5 channel power amp

Bryston 4BSST2 - 2 channel power amp

KEF Reference 205/2 - Mains

KEF Reference 204/2C - Center

KEF LS50 - Surrounds

JL Audio Fathom F113 x 2 - subs


----------



## Valtyr

Hello, first time post.


My speakers are Infinity Primus P363 P163 and PC 153 with a crummy Bic F12 in the living room.


In the bedroom I have much nicer Cambridge Audio S30's and an SVS SB1000.


Here are some pictures:


----------



## darthray




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pinoy ako*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/3210#post_23561721
> 
> 
> Just want to share my set up:
> 
> 
> C.A.P.S. v3 ZUMA - server
> 
> Synology DS1512+ (15TB) - storage
> 
> Exasound E20 Mk II- digital to analogue converter (DAC)
> 
> Anthem Statement D2V 3D - pre/pro
> 
> Anthem Statement A5 - 5 channel power amp
> 
> Bryston 4BSST2 - 2 channel power amp
> 
> KEF Reference 205/2 - Mains
> 
> KEF Reference 204/2C - Center
> 
> KEF LS50 - Surrounds
> 
> JL Audio Fathom F113 x 2 - subs



Nice gears.


Ray


----------



## darthray




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Valtyr*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/3210#post_23571656
> 
> 
> Hello, first time post.
> 
> 
> My speakers are Infinity Primus P363 P163 and PC 153 with a crummy Bic F12 in the living room.
> 
> 
> In the bedroom I have much nicer Cambridge Audio S30's and an SVS SB1000.
> 
> 
> Here are some pictures:



First welcome to AVS as a member.


I do have a couple of sugestions if you don't mind.

In your living room, I would move the left speaker to the left side of the window to get better imaging and your TV would be more center.

Also I would swap the Bic with the SVS.


Best regards


Ray


----------



## Valtyr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *darthray*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/3210#post_23572023
> 
> 
> First welcome to AVS as a member.
> 
> 
> I do have a couple of sugestions if you don't mind.
> 
> In your living room, I would move the left speaker to the left side of the window to get better imaging and your TV would be more center.
> 
> Also I would swap the Bic with the SVS.
> 
> 
> Best regards
> 
> 
> Ray



Hi Ray!


Thank you for the welcome and feedback. In my official welcome thread Jay1 recommended I do the same thing with the speaker. I found when I have it in the spot you recommend the speaker points near a corner wall, also the wires behind the stand are quite visible when opening the front door unless the speaker is in its current location. I will try it during the baseball game today and see how I like the sound. Thank you!


Also, I love the SVS sub but I'm unclear if it is too small for a 16'x27'x8' room. What are your thoughts?


----------



## darthray




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Valtyr*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/3210#post_23572039
> 
> 
> Hi Ray!
> 
> 
> Thank you for the welcome and feedback. In my official welcome thread Jay1 recommended I do the same thing with the speaker. I found when I have it in the spot you recommend the speaker points near a corner wall, also the wires behind the stand are quite visible when opening the front door unless the speaker is in its current location. I will try it during the baseball game today and see how I like the sound. Thank you!
> 
> 
> Also, I love the SVS sub but I'm unclear if it is too small for a 16'x27'x8' room. What are your thoughts?



It is a big room, but I would think the SVS would still do a better job than the Bic.

Try it and see wish one you prefer.


Ray


----------



## whasaaaab

This is my new completed system as of today, I was supposed to upgrade but wife and life got in the way for now. I will add a 2nd sub25 or sub2 down the road


Monitor Audio RS8'S: Front

Monitor Audio RS8'S: Rears- just purchased these today cant wait to set them up

Monitor Audio RSLCR: Centre channel

Monitor Audio RSFX: Surrounds - purchased these last week

Paradigm Signature Sub25

Pioneer Elite SC-05

Pioneer Elite BDP-09FD

OPPO DV-981HD

Sony Play Station 3

Samung TV

APC AV 1.5 kVA H Type Power Conditioner 120V


My movie and music experience is about to change


----------



## jerrymb

Cambridge Audio S30's. Got them 2 days ago but not sure if I'm keeping them.


----------



## mtn-tech




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pinoy ako*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/3210#post_23561721
> 
> 
> Just want to share my set up:
> 
> 
> C.A.P.S. v3 ZUMA - server
> 
> Synology DS1512+ (15TB) - storage
> 
> Exasound E20 Mk II- digital to analogue converter (DAC)
> 
> Anthem Statement D2V 3D - pre/pro
> 
> Anthem Statement A5 - 5 channel power amp
> 
> Bryston 4BSST2 - 2 channel power amp
> 
> KEF Reference 205/2 - Mains
> 
> KEF Reference 204/2C - Center
> 
> KEF LS50 - Surrounds
> 
> JL Audio Fathom F113 x 2 - subs



What a great system! You have great taste in equipment - every piece listed is on my short list of equipment I would love to own. Love the KEFs - I bet that center channel speaker is incredible. I'm guessing that the 4BSST2 (I have the same amp) drives the 205s - I'd love to hear them! I had a pair of KEF C40s in my first stereo back in the mid-80s (the ones with dual woofers and vertical stripes on the front baffle) and really enjoyed them. KEF is really hard to find so I haven't heard them since the Q series came out.


Very interested in reading about your ZUMA server - that could be fun to build. You must play all of your source material from it as I didn't see a BD player in your setup. You copy and play 5.1 movies from the server as well?


Do you run the subs while listening to 2-channel? Using the D2V's crossover? Speaking of subs, those 130lb monsters are my dream subs - very nice.


One last question - if you drive the 205s with the Bryston (balanced?) and the remaining speakers with the A5, do you have any issues balancing the front 3 speakers? I also have one channel of a multi-channel amp (ATI 2007) driving the center channel and it seems to have much higher gain than the Bryston.


Again - very nice!


----------



## Chise

My set up BW's 683 Towers HTM61center 685 bookshelves for surrounds,SC-37 Pioneer receiver,Velodyne DPS-12 subwoofer,OPPO BDP-83 and Denon 2010,Panasonic BDT-500 Bluray Players with AudioQuest HDMI and Speakers cables and wires,65inch VT-30 television


----------



## Robinst

Hi this is robin i bought new sony blu ray home theater system bdv E290 2 months before they came for installation also but still iam not satisfied i want to set the exact volume level for all the speakers . i dont have auto speaker calibration setup .In manual calibration the volume level +- 6db for all the speakers.i dont know how to use spl meter.kindly send me the exact speaker level volume for each speaker in db.


----------



## mtn-tech




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Robinst*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/3210#post_23641905
> 
> 
> bought new sony blu ray home theater system BDV-E290 ... i dont have auto speaker calibration setup ... kindly send me the exact speaker level volume for each speaker in db.



There is no "correct" speaker level for every room, it will be different for everybody. Your manual on page 21 indicates there is an "easy" setup that includes level calibration.

http://download.sony-asia.com/consumer/IM/4418860131.pdf 


If you know how to do manual calibration (I don't see it in your manual), you will need to play the calibration tone to each speaker adjusting as you go until they all read the same SPL on your meter. If you don't have a meter download a meter app to your phone or pad.


----------



## Robinst

ya i installed smart tools spl meter andriod application for my galaxy note but values displayed in that app is from *0 to 120 db [/B*]how can i convert it for 6db.

Then i *analyzed* all the speaker it shows *30 db* So what is my speaker level . And tell me the *exact level for my woofer out of 6db* please


MY Sitting position towards front left,right center,Woofer is about 3.5 m and rear speakers is about 1.6m


PLEASE HELP !!!!!


----------



## xFreshEntrailsX

My humble home theater


L/R- Polk RtiA9's

C-Polk CsiA6

Rears- Polk F/XiA6's

Surround Backs-Polk Monitor 35's(Eventually gonna be RtiA3's)

Sub- PSA XV-15b


AVR-Onkyo TX-NR929

PS3

Xbox 360

DISH Hopper w/Sling

 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 

 
 


Rack in room directly behind tv


----------



## SupaKats




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xFreshEntrailsX*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/3210#post_23650693
> 
> 
> My humble home theater
> 
> 
> L/R- Polk RtiA9's
> 
> C-Polk CsiA6
> 
> Rears- Polk F/XiA6's
> 
> Surround Backs-Polk Monitor 35's(Eventually gonna be RtiA3's)
> 
> Sub- PSA XV-15b
> 
> 
> AVR-Onkyo TX-NR929
> 
> PS3
> 
> Xbox 360
> 
> DISH Hopper w/Sling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rack in room directly behind tv



Didn't notice the Sony when you posted in the polk thread but which is that?


----------



## xFreshEntrailsX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SupaKats*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/3210#post_23650702
> 
> 
> Didn't notice the Sony when you posted in the polk thread but which is that?



Oh yeah its the Sony CDP-CX53 50+1 cd player .. i keep forgetting i have it .. my step-father-in-law(?) lol ... gave it to me a while back .. only have like 7 cds..







.. so i need to stock up on some


----------



## SupaKats




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xFreshEntrailsX*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/3210#post_23650719
> 
> 
> Oh yeah its the Sony CDP-CX53 50+1 cd player .. i keep forgetting i have it .. my step-father-in-law(?) lol ... gave it to me a while back .. only have like 7 cds..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. so i need to stock up on some



Lol...I used to have one of their 400 DVD players and just sold it recently


----------



## xFreshEntrailsX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SupaKats*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/3210#post_23650857
> 
> 
> Lol...I used to have one of their 400 DVD players and just sold it recently



I bet it was heavy when full .. lol .. i don't think i've owned 400 dvds in my life..


----------



## Blackmambakila

I have Bowers and Wilkins cm8 front towers and center

Definitive Technology SR 8080bp for rears

Definitive technology Trinity subwoofer

PSA Triax subwoofer (on its way)


----------



## bwv1080

My gear is listed in my signature, but in case anyone missed it...










Martin Logan Theos main speakers

Martin Logan Motif center speaker

Definitive Technology ProMonitor 1000 surrounds

Martin-Logan Abyss subwoofer

 


I haven't taken any pictures of the Def Techs yet.


----------



## Robinst

Hi this is robin i bought new sony blu ray home theater system bdv E290 2 months before they came for installation also but still iam not satisfied i want to set the exact volume level for all the speakers . i dont have auto speaker calibration setup .In manual calibration the volume level +- 6db for all the speakers.i dont know how to use spl meter.kindly send me the exact speaker level volume for each speaker in db.




ya i installed smart tools spl meter andriod application for my galaxy note but values displayed in that app is from 0 to 120 db [/B]how can i convert it for 6db.

Then i analyzed all the speaker it shows 30 db So what is my speaker level . And tell me the exact level for my woofer out of 6db please


MY Sitting position towards front left,right center,Woofer is about 3.5 m and rear speakers is about 1.6m


PLEASE HELP !!!!!


----------



## Robinst

Hi this is robin i bought new sony blu ray home theater system bdv E290 2 months before they came for installation also but still iam not satisfied i want to set the exact volume level for all the speakers . i dont have auto speaker calibration setup .In manual calibration the volume level +- 6db for all the speakers.i dont know how to use spl meter.kindly send me the exact speaker level volume for each speaker in db.




ya i installed smart tools spl meter andriod application for my galaxy note but values displayed in that app is from 0 to 120 db [/B]how can i convert it for 6db.

Then i analyzed all the speaker it shows 30 db So what is my speaker level . And tell me the exact level for my woofer out of 6db please


MY Sitting position towards front left,right center,Woofer is about 3.5 m and rear speakers is about 1.6m


PLEASE HELP !!!!!


----------



## Robinst

Hi this is robin i bought new sony blu ray home theater system bdv E290 2 months before they came for installation also but still iam not satisfied i want to set the exact volume level for all the speakers . i dont have auto speaker calibration setup .In manual calibration the volume level +- 6db for all the speakers.i dont know how to use spl meter.kindly send me the exact speaker level volume for each speaker in db.




ya i installed smart tools spl meter andriod application for my galaxy note but values displayed in that app is from 0 to 120 db [/B]how can i convert it for 6db.

Then i analyzed all the speaker it shows 30 db So what is my speaker level . And tell me the exact level for my woofer out of 6db please


MY Sitting position towards front left,right center,Woofer is about 3.5 m and rear speakers is about 1.6m


PLEASE HELP !!!!!


----------



## countrysquire

Martin Logan SL3 mains

Martin Logan Logos center

PSB Image S50 surrounds

SVS 20-39 sub


----------



## mtn-tech




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Robinst*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/3240#post_23652256
> 
> 
> i installed smart tools spl meter andriod application for my galaxy note but values displayed in that app is from 0 to 120 db [/B]how can i convert it for 6db. Then i analyzed all the speaker it shows 30 db So what is my speaker level . And tell me the exact level for my woofer out of 6db please



Your AVR probably has -6dB to +6dB speaker level adjustments / trims for each speaker - as I said before, no one can tell you the correct settings for these as they will be different for each room or speaker placement. But don't worry about it, you will be able to figure out your own speaker level adjustments - just follow these steps to get each speaker within 1 or 2dB of each other's relative volume.


The idea is to play the calibration tone through each speaker until the SPL meter reads the same for each speaker while sitting at the primary listening position. Start with all the speaker level adjustments / trims set at 0dB. Then with the calibration tone playing from the first speaker (any speaker) turn the volume up until the tone is loud, your meter should read around 75dB - write down this value.


Then using your remote (or a helper) advance the AVR to the next speaker without changing the position of your SPL meter. If the tone reads less on the SPL meter, increase the speaker trim by +1dB. If the tone reads higher on the SPL meter, decrease the speaker trim by -1. Continue adjusting until this speaker matches the SPL reading from the first speaker that you wrote down. Once the two readings are the same, go to the next speaker and repeat. When you are done, you should be able to cycle through the 5 speakers + subwoofer one by one and the reading on the SPL meter will stay very close to the same value.


Good Luck


----------



## TheZaha

Hi All - new here.


Would love to get some tips on the first thing I should upgrade as my system doesn't quite give me the quality I hoped for, in my particular my (what I think are) nice mid-level front/center speakers:



Center: Polk CS20

Front: Polk TSI200s

Surround: Cambrdige Soundworks MC50 (old ... this might be the answer?)

Rear: Cambrdige Soundworks MC150 (6.1 system)

Sub: BIC America F12

Receiver: Sony STR- DH 720


Thanks!


Zaha


----------



## Geoff4RFC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheZaha*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/3240#post_23663629
> 
> 
> Hi All - new here.
> 
> 
> Would love to get some tips on the first thing I should upgrade as my system doesn't quite give me the quality I hoped for, in my particular my (what I think are) nice mid-level front/center speakers:
> 
> 
> 
> Center: Polk CS20
> 
> Front: Polk TSI200s
> 
> Surround: Cambrdige Soundworks MC50 (old ... this might be the answer?)
> 
> Rear: Cambrdige Soundworks MC150 (6.1 system)
> 
> Sub: BIC America F12
> 
> Receiver: Sony STR- DH 720
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Zaha



Thanks for posting! How long have you had your AVR? Maybe some more power would wake those speakers up?


----------



## hyghwayman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheZaha*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/3240#post_23663629
> 
> 
> Hi All - new here.
> 
> 
> Would love to get some tips on the first thing I should upgrade as my system doesn't quite give me the quality I hoped for, in my particular my (what I think are) nice mid-level front/center speakers:
> 
> 
> 
> Center: Polk CS20
> 
> Front: Polk TSI200s
> 
> Surround: Cambrdige Soundworks MC50 (old ... this might be the answer?)
> 
> Rear: Cambrdige Soundworks MC150 (6.1 system)
> 
> Sub: BIC America F12
> 
> Receiver: Sony STR- DH 720
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Zaha


a better sub would make a world of a difference and really make your speakers sing - I went from a Bic F12 to a SB13-Ultra


----------



## Valtyr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheZaha*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/3240#post_23663629
> 
> 
> Hi All - new here.
> 
> 
> Would love to get some tips on the first thing I should upgrade as my system doesn't quite give me the quality I hoped for, in my particular my (what I think are) nice mid-level front/center speakers:
> 
> 
> 
> Center: Polk CS20
> 
> Front: Polk TSI200s
> 
> Surround: Cambrdige Soundworks MC50 (old ... this might be the answer?)
> 
> Rear: Cambrdige Soundworks MC150 (6.1 system)
> 
> Sub: BIC America F12
> 
> Receiver: Sony STR- DH 720
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Zaha



I'd estimate the place to start is with the receiver and the subwoofer.


----------



## Chise




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwv1080*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/3210#post_23651048
> 
> 
> My gear is listed in my signature, but in case anyone missed it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Martin Logan Theos main speakers
> 
> Martin Logan Motif center speaker
> 
> Definitive Technology ProMonitor 1000 surrounds
> 
> Martin-Logan Abyss subwoofer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't taken any pictures of the Def Techs yet.


Why didn't you get Martin Logans bookshelves for the backs.


----------



## TheZaha




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Valtyr*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/3240#post_23663795
> 
> 
> I'd estimate the place to start is with the receiver and the subwoofer.



Good thing I asked. Receiver was the last place I would have started. This thing cost me $350 (year ago) and had good reviews and seemingly good features. Didn't think it could hinder the performance. Similar thought about the subwoofer - thought it was adequate and bass sounds adequate although sometimes muddled. Thanks!


----------



## TheZaha




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Geoff4RFC*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/3240#post_23663706
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting! How long have you had your AVR? Maybe some more power would wake those speakers up?



Thank YOU!


I've had it for about a year.


I moved into a new place with a decent sized living room so jumped on building my first system. I got some old speakers from family (the cambridge soundworks) and just needed a receiver. I went to best buy and (clearly didn't do enough research) - bought one that had the features I wanted and the one that had the most power (~950W) from the shelves. Apparently that number didn't mean much? it had solid reviews on Amazon and I was already surprised at how much I was spending on it (just didn't/still dont understand how critical it is).


Slowly the savings came in, so I got the subwoofer a month later,, I upgraded my TV in December, and then the front/center Polks speakers in March. They sounded good...but not great. Given the upgrade (I used to have the Mc50s and Mc150 in the front) I expected more. Put it out of my head for a little while then decided to start doing some research and ended up here to figure out what's going on. My thought was actually that I need better surrounds. Didn't hit me that it could be the receiver... lots of learning to do. Kind of a bummer though as the receiver is still the single most expensive piece in the entire system.


Thanks for any and all feedback!


----------



## Valtyr

Check out SVS. The PB1000 would make the F12 sound really bad. I know my small SB1000 did. I'm shocked at what I miss in movies specifically. I always thought it was loud enough but only in the mid bass section. Lows do not exist on the F12.


There is a chance that the receiver isn't the problem.


You could look into Cambridge Audio S30's for rears. They would be the best part of the system for $219. It would at least give you a chance to see if it the speakers that cause the problem.


----------



## Geoff4RFC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheZaha*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/3240#post_23664188
> 
> 
> Thank YOU!
> 
> 
> I've had it for about a year.
> 
> 
> I moved into a new place with a decent sized living room so jumped on building my first system. I got some old speakers from family (the cambridge soundworks) and just needed a receiver. I went to best buy and (clearly didn't do enough research) - bought one that had the features I wanted and the one that had the most power (~950W) from the shelves. Apparently that number didn't mean much? it had solid reviews on Amazon and I was already surprised at how much I was spending on it (just didn't/still dont understand how critical it is).
> 
> 
> Slowly the savings came in, so I got the subwoofer a month later,, I upgraded my TV in December, and then the front/center Polks speakers in March. They sounded good...but not great. Given the upgrade (I used to have the Mc50s and Mc150 in the front) I expected more. Put it out of my head for a little while then decided to start doing some research and ended up here to figure out what's going on. My thought was actually that I need better surrounds. Didn't hit me that it could be the receiver... lots of learning to do. Kind of a bummer though as the receiver is still the single most expensive piece in the entire system.
> 
> 
> Thanks for any and all feedback!



Yeah, power with the Polks makes a good deal of difference. I just did an experiment with my system, a little more extreme than yours. Two sets of RTiA9's, CSiA6 and a pair of FXiA6's and powered them all of just my AVR, an Onkyo 807. My room is 13x15x8.


The A9's are rated 50-500 recommended power. With 7channels, my AVR was providing 33wpc @ 1% THD.


For movies, the sound was very clear and detailed. It was nice to hear my set up without my amps. The RTiA's are a revealing speaker of depth and detail and provide good amounts of bass (you can feel). Some of the scenes were less than robust compared to being amped.


Music (2ch) was again very detailed but I noticed especially symbols sounded bright. When amped, the brightness was less noticeable. While listening to music with my eyes closed both with and without the amps, the music sounded _stronger_ (?) when amped.


Overall, I'd rate my AVR 80% capable, with the amps filling in the other 20% that lacked in a fuller more robust sound.


The two amps I have offer 300wpc to the mains and 200wpc to the Center and Rear surrounds, the AVR powers the surrounds with 135wpc


----------



## TheZaha

  


Thanks all - will look into at least testing out some more powerful receivers. see if I can sell mine for something on craigs list maybe.


Thanks!


----------



## TheZaha




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Geoff4RFC*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/3240#post_23664790
> 
> 
> Yeah, power with the Polks makes a good deal of difference. I just did an experiment with my system, a little more extreme than yours. Two sets of RTiA9's, CSiA6 and a pair of FXiA6's and powered them all of just my AVR, an Onkyo 807. My room is 13x15x8.
> 
> 
> The A9's are rated 50-500 recommended power. With 7channels, my AVR was providing 33wpc @ 1% THD.
> 
> 
> For movies, the sound was very clear and detailed. It was nice to hear my set up without my amps. The RTiA's are a revealing speaker of depth and detail and provide good amounts of bass (you can feel). Some of the scenes were less than robust compared to being amped.
> 
> 
> Music (2ch) was again very detailed but I noticed especially symbols sounded bright. When amped, the brightness was less noticeable. While listening to music with my eyes closed both with and without the amps, the music sounded _stronger_ (?) when amped.
> 
> 
> Overall, I'd rate my AVR 80% capable, with the amps filling in the other 20% that lacked in a fuller more robust sound.
> 
> 
> The two amps I have offer 300wpc to the mains and 200wpc to the Center and Rear surrounds, the AVR powers the surrounds with 135wpc



So are you suggesting that my AVR should be sufficient? But adding an amp may help immensely?


The specs on the sony: (135W/ch x 7 @8ohm, 1kHz, THD 0.05%) 105W + 105W @ 8ohm, 1kHz, THD 1%, and the recommended power on the polks are 20-150.


----------



## TheZaha




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheZaha*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/3240#post_23666317
> 
> 
> So are you suggesting that my AVR should be sufficient? But adding an amp may help immensely?
> 
> 
> The specs on the sony: (135W/ch x 7 @8ohm, 1kHz, THD 0.05%) 105W + 105W @ 8ohm, 1kHz, THD 1%, and the recommended power on the polks are 20-150.



perhaps that was a dumb a comment regarding the amp as the Sony appears to not be upgradable with an amp?


----------



## arnyk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Geoff4RFC*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/3240#post_23664790
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheZaha*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/3240#post_23664188
> 
> 
> Thank YOU!
> 
> 
> I've had it for about a year.
> 
> 
> I moved into a new place with a decent sized living room so jumped on building my first system. I got some old speakers from family (the cambridge soundworks) and just needed a receiver. I went to best buy and (clearly didn't do enough research) - bought one that had the features I wanted and the one that had the most power (~950W) from the shelves. Apparently that number didn't mean much? it had solid reviews on Amazon and I was already surprised at how much I was spending on it (just didn't/still dont understand how critical it is).
> 
> 
> Slowly the savings came in, so I got the subwoofer a month later,, I upgraded my TV in December, and then the front/center Polks speakers in March. They sounded good...but not great. Given the upgrade (I used to have the Mc50s and Mc150 in the front) I expected more. Put it out of my head for a little while then decided to start doing some research and ended up here to figure out what's going on. My thought was actually that I need better surrounds. Didn't hit me that it could be the receiver... lots of learning to do. Kind of a bummer though as the receiver is still the single most expensive piece in the entire system.
> 
> 
> Thanks for any and all feedback!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, power with the Polks makes a good deal of difference. I just did an experiment with my system, a little more extreme than yours. Two sets of RTiA9's, CSiA6 and a pair of FXiA6's and powered them all of just my AVR, an Onkyo 807. My room is 13x15x8.
> 
> 
> The A9's are rated 50-500 recommended power. With 7channels, my AVR was providing 33wpc @ 1% THD.
> 
> 
> For movies, the sound was very clear and detailed. It was nice to hear my set up without my amps. The RTiA's are a revealing speaker of depth and detail and provide good amounts of bass (you can feel). Some of the scenes were less than robust compared to being amped.
> 
> 
> Music (2ch) was again very detailed but I noticed especially symbols sounded bright. When amped, the brightness was less noticeable. While listening to music with my eyes closed both with and without the amps, the music sounded _stronger_ (?) when amped.
> 
> 
> Overall, I'd rate my AVR 80% capable, with the amps filling in the other 20% that lacked in a fuller more robust sound.
> 
> 
> The two amps I have offer 300wpc to the mains and 200wpc to the Center and Rear surrounds, the AVR powers the surrounds with 135wpc
Click to expand...



Sighted evaluation, right?


For a more powerful amp to make an actual audible difference, first you have to establish that the lower powered amp is clipping much of the time.


How did you do that?


----------



## mtn-tech




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheZaha*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/3240#post_23663629
> 
> 
> Would love to get some tips on the first thing I should upgrade as my system doesn't quite give me the quality I hoped for ...



Sound quality or quantity of sound? How big is your room? I like Polk speakers but I never heard the TSi series. Are your mains on stands that put the tweeter at ear level?


Your center channel has good sensitivity at 91dB, the mains a little less so at 89dB. I am not sure that more power is the only answer - many don't believe that you can hear the difference between an AVR and an amp unless you are driving it to its power limits. Your Sony doesn't have preamp outputs so you can't just try adding an amp - you might be able borrow a freind's higher-end AVR to try. These would be my suggestions:


1. New sub - SVS is a good suggestion. Their subs start at $500.

2. Bigger mains like Polk RTi series floor standing and move your TSi speakers to the rear.

3. Bigger center channel speaker like a Polk LSi - the center channel is primary speaker in a home theater


----------



## TheZaha




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mtn-tech*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/3240#post_23666454
> 
> 
> Sound quality or quantity of sound? How big is your room? I like Polk speakers but I never heard the TSi series. Are your mains on stands that put the tweeter at ear level?
> 
> 
> Your center channel has good sensitivity at 91dB, the mains a little less so at 89dB. I am not sure that more power is the only answer - many don't believe that you can hear the difference between an AVR and an amp unless you are driving it to its power limits. Your Sony doesn't have preamp outputs so you can't just try adding an amp - you might be able borrow a freind's higher-end AVR to try. These would be my suggestions:
> 
> 
> 1. New sub - SVS is a good suggestion. Their subs start at $500.
> 
> 2. Bigger mains like Polk RTi series floor standing and move your TSi speakers to the rear.
> 
> 3. Bigger center channel speaker like a Polk LSi - the center channel is primary speaker in a home theater



interesting - thanks for the response. my current room isn't that big - about 14x15' which is why I didn't go all out, but I still expected when I got the Tsis to have a very rich sound; they are certainly loud enough. The mains are almost at ear level - a bit below:

 


My plan was to get the RTI or or the TSI500 speakers for fronts and move the 200s as the rear when I got a new place. Sounds like what you are saying is until then I'll have to deal with what I have.I will try and see if i can borrow a stronger AVR to see if that makes a difference that's a great suggestion. Thanks again!


----------



## mtn-tech




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheZaha*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/3240#post_23666503
> 
> 
> ... the Tsis to have a very rich sound; they are certainly loud enough. The mains are almost at ear level - a bit below



Thanks for the photo. Some more suggestions:


1. Those mains are too low - the top of them may be almost ear level, but the TSi200 is a D'Appolito array (mid-tweeter-mid) so the tweeter is in the center, far below your seated position. That type of speaker is known for its wide horizontal dispersion, but very limited vertical dispersion - you could be sitting in a null. The tweeter should be at ear level, either angle the speakers upward toward your seated ear height or even better lift them with stands.


2. More distance between your mains if possible (should have 25 to 30 degrees between them) and angle them inward slightly


3. The center speaker should be moved forward so the front baffle is in front of the cabinet and the shelf it sits on, it should also be angled upward toward your seated ear height.


----------



## Geoff4RFC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arnyk*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/3240#post_23666356
> 
> 
> Sighted evaluation, right?
> 
> 
> For a more powerful amp to make an actual audible difference, first you have to establish that the lower powered amp is clipping much of the time.
> 
> 
> How did you do that?



You called it; sighted.


I won't take away the fact that you have way more knowledge about this category than me, but if you've never taken a pair of Polk Audio RTiA9's and spent some time with them with an amp and without, then your knowledge goes without understanding







No offense meant, probable doesn't make a bit if difference in the big picture anyway. Audios muchachos


----------



## arnyk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Geoff4RFC*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/3240#post_23668221
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arnyk*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/3240#post_23666356
> 
> 
> Sighted evaluation, right?
> 
> 
> For a more powerful amp to make an actual audible difference, first you have to establish that the lower powered amp is clipping much of the time.
> 
> 
> How did you do that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You called it; sighted.
Click to expand...


And therefore likely to be subject to expectation bias.


> Quote:
> I won't take away the fact that you have way more knowledge about this category than me, but if you've never taken a pair of Polk Audio RTiA9's and spent some time with them with an amp and without, then your knowledge goes without understanding :



I perceive that as as a kind of a cheap shot. There are thousands of different models of speakers, and no I have not heard them all. Nobody has. However, speakers share common characteristics and to some degree their actual performance is predictable. Every reliable indication is that the RTA-9 is a 90 dB/W speaker with the usual impedance curve which includes some excursions in the direction of 4 ohms. The biggest variable in this discussion is something I'll never be able to recreate, which is your quest for loudness.


> Quote:
> No offense meant, probable doesn't make a bit if difference in the big picture anyway. Audios muchachos



I can sympathize with your perceptions of your power amplifier upgrade. Back in the days before I was wised up by doing quick-switched level matched double blind tests I did my own receiver versus big stand alone power amp comparisons. The comparison was between a 60 wpc receiver versus a very robust 200 wpc power amp. Later on I wised up when I figured out how to do the comparison right and found out that there was no audible difference. This has been repeated many times by many people. Expectation bias can be very real.


One big tip-off is your mischaracterization of a 135 wpc AVR as having only 33 wpc. You've been sold on the incorrect idea that music and loudspeakers make the same demands on equipment as pure sine waves and resistors. Since I've repeately proven that there are significant differences on AVS many times I won't belabor the point here gratuitously but I will explain it again if you wish.


----------



## Geoff4RFC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arnyk*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/3240#post_23668903
> 
> *One big tip-off is your mischaracterization of a 135 wpc AVR as having only 33 wpc*. You've been sold on the incorrect idea that music and loudspeakers make the same demands on equipment as pure sine waves and resistors. Since I've repeately proven that there are significant differences on AVS many times I won't belabor the point here gratuitously but I will explain it again if you wish.



Hmmm, now I'm a bit confused. I thought bench tests and lab tests were to provide information on wattage per channel driven on a particular AVR, was an accurate source a guy could rely on. Are you trying to insinuate these bench tests are inaccurate?

http://www.hometheater.com/content/onkyo-tx-nr807-av-receiver-ht-labs-measures


----------



## gregzoll




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Geoff4RFC*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/3240#post_23672330
> 
> 
> Hmmm, now I'm a bit confused. I thought bench tests and lab tests were to provide information on wattage per channel driven on a particular AVR, was an accurate source a guy could rely on. Are you trying to insinuate these bench tests are inaccurate?
> 
> http://www.hometheater.com/content/onkyo-tx-nr807-av-receiver-ht-labs-measures


Lab tests are to give a standard idea of how the equipment or design will/should perform in real world use. Bench testing is to make sure that it actually performs as designed, before it gets shipped out to the consumer, or after repairs to an item, to make sure that it will perform as specified by manufacturer spec's.


----------



## Geoff4RFC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gregzoll*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/3240#post_23672508
> 
> 
> Lab *tests are to give a standard* idea of how the equipment or design will/should perform in real world use. *Bench testing is to make sure that it actually performs* as designed, before it gets shipped out to the *consumer*, or after repairs to an item, to make sure that it will perform as specified by manufacturer spec's.



Bingo. To give a standard. Not an idea, but to create a standard. The test allows the consumer to know how it actually performs and not as the manufacturer's bloated numbers claim it to be.


----------



## burntreality

My speaker system is no where near what most of these listed are but here is what I currently have:


Center: Polk 25C

Fronts: 2 Polk 65Ts

Rears: 2 Polk 45Bs

Sub: Polk PSW110 (soon to be replaced with a Klipsch rw-12d)


Receiver: Denon 1913 AVR


Coming from a Vizio sound bar, the difference is tremendous...but after looking at some of these systems, I realize this will probably just be the beginning of my newly found home theater obsession.


----------



## mtn-tech




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *burntreality*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/3240#post_23681076
> 
> 
> My speaker system is no where near what most of these listed ... Coming from a Vizio sound bar, the difference is tremendous...but after looking at some of these systems, I realize this will probably just be the beginning of my newly found home theater obsession.



Don't berate your Polk's - I think that they are very good speakers and for their price class they are nearly unbeatable. I have a little pair of Polk's at work and they are great. Your sub is low-end compared to the rest so you are upgrading your weakest link first. I listened to the LSi towers and I was impressed - great imaging, good mid-bass and very neutral - nice speakers. I haven't heard the new Monitor line - how do those 45B's sound? Are they on stands or wall mounted? Why don't you post a picture of your speakers in action?


----------



## burntreality




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mtn-tech*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/3240#post_23681450
> 
> 
> Don't berate your Polk's - I think that they are very good speakers and for their price class they are nearly unbeatable. I have a little pair of Polk's at work and they are great. Your sub is low-end compared to the rest so you are upgrading your weakest link first. I listened to the LSi towers and I was impressed - great imaging, good mid-bass and very neutral - nice speakers. I haven't heard the new Monitor line - how do those 45B's sound? Are they on stands or wall mounted? Why don't you post a picture of your speakers in action?



The only reason I bought that sub initially was that I got it on sale for 110 at Best Buy. I plan on moving it to my bedroom once I upgrade.


The 45B's shocked me of how nice they are. I have them on stands ( http://www.amazon.com/SANUS-SYSTEMS-BF-31B-Speaker-Stands/dp/B00006JQ5O ) . When watching Blu Rays the sound that they produce is fantastic.


I will post a picture either this evening or tonight once I get home from work.


----------



## Geoff4RFC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mtn-tech*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/3240#post_23681450
> 
> 
> Don't berate your Polk's - I think that they are very good speakers and for their price class they are nearly unbeatable.



+1


I started with a similar set up with Polk, nicely done.


----------



## burntreality

Here is a picture of the front of my HT and then the rear speakers. Like I said it's not much but it helps me to realize the possibilities once I upgrade.


----------



## mtn-tech




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *burntreality*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/3240#post_23684145
> 
> 
> The 45B's shocked me of how nice they are ... Here is a picture of the front of my HT and then the rear speakers. Like I said it's not much but it helps me to realize the possibilities once I upgrade.



Very nice - thanks for the pictures. Your setup looks very nice and the speakers look well placed - I noticed you didn't get any suggestions on speaker placement which is rare in this post!


I was looking for some large bookshelf speakers to use as mains on stands and was surprised by how few manufacturers are still making them. They all make tiny single 5.25" (or sometimes single 6.5") bookshelf speakers and jump right to the big floorstanding models with multiple mid-bass drivers. I really prefer two way speakers on stands for the front so had been considering some of the new Polks - the 35B but especially the LSiM703. The LSi speakers were $1500 per pair so I decided to go with Paradigms but I would still love to hear those Polks. Anyone have the LSi series speakers for their mains or center?


----------



## burntreality




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mtn-tech*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/3270#post_23685573
> 
> 
> Very nice - thanks for the pictures. Your setup looks very nice and the speakers look well placed - I noticed you didn't get any suggestions on speaker placement which is rare in this post!



Thanks a ton for the compliment. I have read a bunch on the forums, and after trying several different placements, that placement sounded the best to me.


I still have awhile before I get to start looking at speakers that cost 1500 a pair, but the time will come when I will own some. As much as I love this forum for all the advice, I hate the forum for making me want to spend so much money.


----------



## kkirsche

I have the following setup:


Receiver: Sony STR-DN1040


Fronts / Surrounds: Pioneer SP-BS22-LR

Center Channel: Pioneer SP-C22

Subwoofer: BIC America F-12


I can put together a review if people would like


----------



## TheZaha




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mtn-tech*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/3240#post_23667346
> 
> 
> Thanks for the photo. Some more suggestions:
> 
> 
> 1. Those mains are too low - the top of them may be almost ear level, but the TSi200 is a D'Appolito array (mid-tweeter-mid) so the tweeter is in the center, far below your seated position. That type of speaker is known for its wide horizontal dispersion, but very limited vertical dispersion - you could be sitting in a null. The tweeter should be at ear level, either angle the speakers upward toward your seated ear height or even better lift them with stands.
> 
> 
> 2. More distance between your mains if possible (should have 25 to 30 degrees between them) and angle them inward slightly
> 
> 
> 3. The center speaker should be moved forward so the front baffle is in front of the cabinet and the shelf it sits on, it should also be angled upward toward your seated ear height.



I made these changes, as well as getting an SPL meter and calibrating. Enjoying my system much more.


thanks!


----------



## Magicmonger

My setup is in my signature.


Mirage speakers with a PSA XV15 sub.


----------



## d_m1010

I swapped out the speakers on my 2 channel rig. The Philharmonic 2s are replaced by Golden Ear Triton 2s driven by a Bryston 4bsst2, a Benchmark DAC 1 HDR, and YBA cd3 transport with 2 SVS pb12 pluses and an SVS aseq1 for sub equalization. It now sounds the best it ever has.


----------



## TheFactor

2 ch setup : NAD356bee , Parasound Halo A21 and Dynaudio Focus 160s

HT : Integra DHC 80.3 , Parasound Halo A52 and Klipsch Reference RF7II ,64 and rears def tech 450s.


----------



## tristan82

My first setup:

Samsung pn59d550 3d plasma. Ssg-3570cr glasses

500gb ps3

Onkyo txnr-809

Rogers nextbox 3.0 hdpvr

Sony bluray player

Kef q700's l/r

Kef q300's surround

Kef q600c center

Svs pb12nsd sub


----------



## Reference_head

Fronts klipsch RF-7 II Floorstanding Speaker

Center klipsch RC-64 II Center Speaker

Surrounds klipsch RS-62 II Surround Speaker

Rears klipsch RB-61 II Bookshelf Speakers

Subs SVS PB12-PLUS DSPx2 SVS PB13-ULTRA DSP

Sub EQ Velodyne SMS-1

SHARP 70" 732

Pre/pioneer sc-65 elite

Amp/ B&K 200.7 S2

JVC RS-45 projector

Seymour center stage 125” 2.35 screen

OPPO BDP-103 blu ray player


2 channel

Cornwall 1981

B&K pre amp reference 20

sherbourn 4z-75 power amp


----------



## Reference_head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidK442*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/3270#post_23749795
> 
> 
> Some serious gear in a small space. What are the dimensions of your room?



Around 12x28x8


----------



## thebland

Looking for Michigan folks who have PHC (Pro Audio Technology), Quested, or Procella speaker systems I can demo.


Thanks!


----------



## monomorium


Hi, good to have joined your forum. I have Spendor BC1s (2 pairs), Spendor S8s, Spendor 3/5rs, and a pair of Wilson Benesch Square ones - the latter, I fear, may be fakes. I'd be gratefull for any advice about how to tell if these are authentic WBs.

Thanks

monomorium


----------



## wtxgringo


RTi 110513 (4).jpg 223k .jpg fileI was using 4 Monitor 70s CS2 & M40s via an Onkyo HT-RC180 as my 7.1 setup, sub is HSU & while it sounded good, they sounded best when the volume was cranked a bit up. So I decided to sell all those & step into A7s as fronts, the CSi A6 center & possibly FXi A6 surrounds & A3s for front wides. The new center simply outdoes what the CS2 did for dialogue!! Has more bass & background sounds etc. The finish on the A6 center is stunning in cherry, I can only imagine what the 7s will look like. Pictures really don't do them justice!


----------



## Gorilla83

Theater:

LCR: Yorkville U215B

Mains amp: Crown XLS2000

Side Surrounds: Custom SEOS12

Rear Surrounds: JBL 8340a

Subs: Dayton RSS460HO 18" sealed X 8 powered by 2 X Peavey IPR7500


Living Room:

LCR: DIYSoundgroup Fusion-15

Rear surrounds : Deftech BPVX

Subs: 4 X Stereo Integrity 18" sealed powered by EP4000


Workshop:

Polk Monitor 60 Series II


Gym:

Bose 301 Series V

Sub: Energy 10"


----------



## Hopinater


Theatre: 7.1 set up

AVR: Denon 3313CI

Left and Right: Polk RTi-a7 towers

Center: Polk CSi-a6

Wide Channels: Polk RTi-a3 bookshelves

Surrounds: Polk FXi-a4s

Subwoofer: PSA XV15

 

Living Room 3.1 set up

AVR: Marantz SR5006

Left and Right: PSB Image T5 towers

Center: PSB Image C5

Subwoofer: Infinity Alpha 1200


----------



## KillerCams101

Still a work in progress, but it's coming along; slowly but surely. Anyway here it goes...


Front sound stage: currently 2 x klipsch rf-82ii and 1 x rc-62ii. They are being powered by a pioneer sc-1222-k, which is doing a fantastic job but I've decided to purchase an XPA-3 to take some of the load off of the AVR and really get the front stage going
 

 


My rear surrounds are 2 x bic fh-65b, which are performing well with the klipsch to my surprise.
 


Side surrounds: 2 x klipsch rs-52ii
 

 


Towers without the grills
 


Rw-12d on an auralex GRAMMA
 


My second sub is in the mail: bic pl-200

Another auralex GRAMMA is waiting for it.
 


This is my first theater build, let me know what you think. I would love some constructive criticism!


My living room is currently just my old Onkyo HTiB. I'll be upgrading it eventually, probably when I'm done with the theater, if I ever get done! Lol


----------



## Blackdevil77

I should of taken better pictures of the equipment, but I took these to show off the room to a friend so I figured I'd post them up here since I haven't before.


Set-up consists of 3 Seaton Catalyst 12C speakers for front L/C/R with 2 Seaton Submersive HP subwoofers, Seaton Sparks for surrounds, Integra DHC-80.3 processor, Oppo BDP-93 blu-ray player, JVC RS-4810 projector and Carada 110" screen with Palliser bullet seats. If more pictures are wanted, I'll post them, but I don't think anybody cares that much about my set-up lol









http://s278.photobucket.com/user/Blackdevil77/media/20131113_203220_zps66867da4.jpg.html  


Disregard the kid texting
http://s278.photobucket.com/user/Blackdevil77/media/20131113_203238_zps7608f878.jpg.html  


The concession stand in the back
http://s278.photobucket.com/user/Blackdevil77/media/20131113_203326_zps29fd57ed.jpg.html


----------



## djPerfectTrip

Is it sad that my favorite pic was all the candy? =^P


----------



## drewTT

Currently some B&W CM9s.


----------



## Speed Daemon

Sorry, no photos.


Mains: Paradign Studio 80 Mk.2


----------



## BigAlinStL


No photos here either, will get around to it when all the "things in work" are taken care of . . .

 

Dual-purpose setup, operates as either old-school 2-channel or HT surround.

 

*Main R/L* = Altec Model 19's, bi-amped with GAS Grandson of Ampzilla (40 wpc) on top and Son of Ampzilla (80 wpc) on bottom.  Experimenting with REALLY old 415A Biflex's instead of 416-8C woofers, I think I like it better with the 415's.  Running the original 802-8G horn drivers, but someday will swap out for 902-8A's.

 

*Dual R/L Subs* = currently some highly-modified 15-inch "cheapies", more serious home-built ones are in work.  Driven by GAS Ampzilla (200 wpc).

 

[It's quite impressive to see the entire GAS "family" working in one stack – on those rare occasions when I've got all their meter lights working at the same time, lol.]

 

*Center* = currently running centerless, now restoring an Altec Model 14 (looks like a miniature Model 19).  Will be bi-amped with a bridged Crown D60 on top and bridged D75 on bottom (original Crown, not modern).  [The Model 19's image so incredibly well that I don't expect adding the center will actually make much difference sonically, but it sure will *look* cool, lol.]

 

*Side and Rear Surrounds (4 speakers)* = all are Aura LST-627M.  Short-lived brand, an amazing value while they lasted.  Very high quality, use the Linnaeum "line source" tweeter and rubber woofer surrounds (instead of the fast-rotting foam crap now widely used).  Seem to be a surprisingly good match with the Altec horns.  Depending on whim, driven either directly by the 7.1 AVR or by old Carver PM-series amps, can't really tell much difference there.

 

Lest one assume from the above that I am an eccentric stuck in the past, I should mention that all the crossovers and other processing are in the digital domain on modern equipment.  So, I am just a plain eccentric having fun trying to use the best, whichever era it is from.  Within reason, of course; budget is an unfortunately major consideration . . .


----------



## Blackdevil77

Here's a few more photo's of the equipment for y'all

http://s278.photobucket.com/user/Blackdevil77/media/20131123_155714_zps648c65c1.jpg.html  
http://s278.photobucket.com/user/Blackdevil77/media/20131123_155743_zps952de0fb.jpg.html  


JVC RS4810
http://s278.photobucket.com/user/Blackdevil77/media/20131123_160023_zps682bf8f0.jpg.html  


I know, it's not pretty but it's gonna be hidden soon. Still a work in progress

http://s278.photobucket.com/user/Blackdevil77/media/20131123_181329_zpsd20b2709.jpg.html  

http://s278.photobucket.com/user/Blackdevil77/media/20131123_181359_zpsbaf55e35.jpg.html


----------



## Doomas

LG 50LA660S

Custom HTPC

Marantz NR1504

Q Acoustics Q2050i

Q Acoustics Q2000Ci


3.0 for time.. will come to full 5.1 in nearest future..


----------



## Activeghost


No photos yet....in the middle of upgrading my system.

 

4 M&K S5000 THX's

LCR-55 Center (TBD to upgrade)

LCR-55 Surrounds (TBD to upgrade)

MX 5000 Sub

Anthem MRX 700


----------



## MartiVltori


Hi all. Pretty new here. Lurked around for awhile.

 

My system is very modest and budget oriented compared to what most of you have going on here. It is a mix and match for sure which has evolved over time.

 

Works quite well though and is relatively voice matched for the small 12x12 viewing area it is situated in.

 

AVR:            Onkyo TX-SR313

Front:           Boston Accoustics CR55

Rear:            Cerwin Vega VE-5m

Center:         Polk Audio CS10

Sub:             Yamaha YST-FSW050BL2


----------



## Scarriere

Hello folks.

My speakers are Paradigm Monitor v.7


Mains: Monitor 9

Center: Center 3

Surround: Surround 3

Rear Surround: Atom

Sub: SUB 10


They are driven by a Yamaha RX-A2010.

Sometime after Christmas I'd like to add a pair of Cinema 100's for front presence speakers. And somewhere further down the road I'd like to add a SUB 12.

I am extremely pleased with my speakers/set-up!


----------



## KtrainHurricane

12.5' x 11.5' room.



AVR: Onkyo-709


Front L: Chase PRO-10

Center: Chase SHO-10

Front R: Chase PRO-10

Rears: Axiom QS8 (not yet received and installed, though)

Sub: Outlaw EX


----------



## Husla3x


I have a mix mash of stuff. I went to the court house sale and bought the speakers off the wall for l-r and center and then I added some Klipsch KG2's (shown) sounds awesome with Klipsch RB-61 II on each side of the loveseat. and a small generic rea speaker to complete the 7.1 as soon as I rummagesale one into existence. Sorry about the mess but I am a slob because wife is in Florida for 6 days.Souns awesome in the small room


----------



## wtxgringo


RTi1105133.jpg 219k .jpg file
PolkRTiA72.jpg 790k .jpg file Got the upgrade bug recently so went from Monitor 70s x 4, 40s & CS2 center to Polk RTi A7s fronts, CSi A6 center & just ordered 2 A5s for surrounds. Already have A3s & will use them as front wides when I get the 5s! Just love the finish on these speakers, not to mention the sound is a real treat & quite a step up from the Monitor line. Sub is an HSU VTF2-Mk4, running thru an Onkyo HT-RC180 to an LG 60" plasma. CDP is a Teac PD-H600, BDP is Marantz BD7004. Catching dust is the Dual 1218 TT lol.


----------



## arsMatrix

11.5' x 14.0' room.

*AVR:* Onkyo TX-NR3009
*Source:* Oppo BDP-105
*Media Library:* Synology DS1512+ and DX510 Expansion (21TB)

*Front L:* Funk Audio 8.2P
*Center:* Funk Audio 5.4P
*Front R:* Funk Audio 8.2P
*Rears:* klipsch RB-61 II
*Subwoofer:* Funk Audio 18.2 (Custom Sealed Enclosure, 2.4KW RMS Amp)


----------



## darthray

A few more pics


The screen is in the close position (not watching movies).
 

Now the screen is the position of when we watch movies, the speakers are aperion Verus grand series (towers and center in this picture) and the subs are SVS PB13 Ultra
 

 

JVC RS45/X30 and some of the 4 aperion bookshelf
 
 

In-wall (Oppo103, Outlaw 7700 and Onkko PRS886 soon to be replace by Marantz AV8801).
 


The in-wall from the back
 

This one of my 3 cats, when it come to movies, he always come down to watch it with us while the other 2 are no where to be seen..
 

I  

Some DIY speakers cable even if it is only to show a few feet
 
 

The entrance
 



Ray


----------



## darthray

Sorry I forgot to put this one

 



Ray


----------



## cavchameleon

Nice setup Ray!


----------



## darthray




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cavchameleon*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/3300#post_24077414
> 
> 
> Nice setup Ray!



Thank you

Looking at yours show that you very serious about your sound.


Ray


----------



## Reefdvr27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *darthray*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/3300#post_24076168
> 
> 
> Sorry I forgot to put this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray


That's ok, well let it slide this time. But next time get all your pictures right!










Nice stuff.


----------



## cavchameleon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *darthray*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/3300#post_24077846
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Looking at yours show that you very serious about your sound.
> 
> 
> Ray



Thanks, I try to be as much as I can - just wish I had a larger room to work with, but a small dedicated one is better than none...


Nice DIY cables by the way. I made mine also, much cheaper and works the same.


----------



## darthray




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reefdvr27*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/3300#post_24078094
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *darthray*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/3300#post_24076168
> 
> 
> Sorry I forgot to put this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray
> 
> 
> 
> That's ok, well let it slide this time. But next time get all your pictures right!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice stuff.
Click to expand...


LOL, it was 1;30 am and since I could not sleep, got-up and decided to polish the speakers and takes some pictures and post them.

Also thank you for the nice stuff compliment.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cavchameleon*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/3300#post_24078264
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *darthray*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/3300#post_24077846
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Looking at yours show that you very serious about your sound.
> 
> 
> Ray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I try to be as much as I can - just wish I had a larger room to work with, but a small dedicated one is better than none...
> 
> 
> Nice DIY cables by the way. I made mine also, much cheaper and works the same.
Click to expand...


Big thanks


For the room size

We all have to work budget and room size, and I would say you did just fine with sound threatment.


I did spend lots of money for only2-3 feets (6-7 diferent banana plugs, also quit a few diferent sleeve and 3 diferent speakers cable to find the best one for my need).

Lots of money but the end result is worth-it, just like spending a few hundred for Outrigers for look and stability.


Ray


----------



## cavchameleon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *darthray*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/3300#post_24078982
> 
> 
> 
> For the room size
> 
> We all have to work budget and room size, and I would say you did just fine with sound threatment.
> 
> 
> I did spend lots of money for only2-3 feets (6-7 diferent banana plugs, also quit a few diferent sleeve and 3 diferent speakers cable to find the best one for my need).
> 
> Lots of money but the end result is worth-it, just like spending a few hundred for Outrigers for look and stability.
> 
> 
> Ray



Well, I have to say they look clean and nice (I didn't use any sleeves on mine, was fine with the look, but did use locking banana plugs also).


Thanks for the comment - all the sound treatment was due to the small room (and some think I'm crazy for doing 11.2 in such a small room, but it's still effective and fun!).


I didn't notice the outriggers at first, but now they really pop out. Are they from Soundocity ( http://soundocity.com/products.html )? I had looked into getting some for my towers (noticed you also put them on your center stand) to make it easier to level and adjust. My speakers come with their own version of outriggers but are a PAIN to adjust (like most speakers, you have to do it from the bottom). I may have to get a couple pairs for mine! If you see the one's on the bottom of my towers, you can tell they are hard to adjust. The stands for satellites are easy to adjust though, they have long spikes and are tri-pod bottoms so very stable.

 



It might be more visible in the darker pic (upper one is with a bright flash). Someday I need to change out the carpet and put dark carpet in there. All speakers are from the NHT Classic series.

 


I don't want to clutter up by adding more pics since it's easily in my profile like you found.


Thanks again!


----------



## FrankVP

AVR Onkyo TX-NR809

Fronts Polk RTi6

Center. Polk CSi3

Rear. Polk OWM3

Sub Polk DSWPRO 550WI


Room 14x20


----------



## darthray




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cavchameleon*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/3300#post_24079880
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *darthray*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/3300#post_24078982
> 
> 
> 
> For the room size
> 
> We all have to work budget and room size, and I would say you did just fine with sound threatment.
> 
> 
> I did spend lots of money for only2-3 feets (6-7 diferent banana plugs, also quit a few diferent sleeve and 3 diferent speakers cable to find the best one for my need).
> 
> Lots of money but the end result is worth-it, just like spending a few hundred for Outrigers for look and stability.
> 
> 
> Ray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I have to say they look clean and nice (I didn't use any sleeves on mine, was fine with the look, but did use locking banana plugs also).
> 
> 
> Thanks for the comment - all the sound treatment was due to the small room (and some think I'm crazy for doing 11.2 in such a small room, but it's still effective and fun!).
> 
> 
> I didn't notice the outriggers at first, but now they really pop out. Are they from Soundocity ( http://soundocity.com/products.html )? I had looked into getting some for my towers (noticed you also put them on your center stand) to make it easier to level and adjust. My speakers come with their own version of outriggers but are a PAIN to adjust (like most speakers, you have to do it from the bottom). I may have to get a couple pairs for mine! If you see the one's on the bottom of my towers, you can tell they are hard to adjust. The stands for satellites are easy to adjust though, they have long spikes and are tri-pod bottoms so very stable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It might be more visible in the darker pic (upper one is with a bright flash). Someday I need to change out the carpet and put dark carpet in there. All speakers are from the NHT Classic series.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to clutter up by adding more pics since it's easily in my profile like you found.
> 
> 
> Thanks again!
Click to expand...


I think you did great for your room!

I did notice lots of sound threatment, and like I said , we all have things to work aroud (room size, I my case it was the floor concrete with 2 heavy carpet over each other, and this why I needed 2 more amp for the Buttkickers for chair since the bass will transmit anything to the chair).


And yes they are from soundocity and though, why not not for center speaker stand.

Quit expensive but they are worth it due to the nice craftmaship.


Ray


----------



## Audiojan

Home theater:

Front L/C/R: Thiel MCS1

Surrond: Thiel PowerPlane

Surround back: Thiel PowerPoint

Subwoofers: Epik Legend (2)

Everything else: Onkyo TX-NR10009, Oppo BDP-95, Darbee


Stereo room:

Speakers: Thiel CS2.4

Amp: Mark Levinson ML-334

Pre-amp: Eastern Electric Avant (tube pre, truly amazing!)

CD transport: CEC TL-1

DAC: MHDT Havana balanced

Turntable: Clearaudio Champion with Grado cartridge

Phono stage: Musical Surroundings Nova

All cables are Cardas


----------



## AllenA07

I'll join the fun.


L/R: EMP TEK e55ti towers

Center: EMP E56ci center.

Side Surrounds: Sony MBH-100 (bookshelf speakers)

Rear Surrounds: KLH 911b's

Sub: BIC F12.

AVR: Denon 2112ci


I've been working the last two years on upgrading my speakers, so far I've completed the front sound stage and the sub (though in due time I'm planning on upgrading the sub again). This year I'm going to turn my attention to the surround speakers. I'm leaning heavily towards the Monitor Sliver FXI speakers for the side surrounds, and likely the EMP e5bi speakers for the rear surrounds. When all that is done I would like to trade up the sub to a HSU or SVS model, but that's a few years off.


----------



## Cruzin

Home theater/two channel.


Martin Logan Aerius-I's for L/R

Martin Logan Cinema center

ML Motion FX surrounds

Dali Concept 2 rears

Chase Cs 18.1 sub

Velodyne DD 15 sub


Onkyo HT270 as a pre/pro

Outlaw 7100 amp pushing all speakers but L/R

Aragon 4004 amp for L/R mains

Mitsubushi 73" 3d DLP tv

Sony 3D blue ray (don't remember model#)

Direct TV sat

Pro-ject carbon turntable

Little Bear phono tube preamp

Nakamichi MB2 CD player



Holy crap,didn't think I owned that much stuff










Alan


----------



## AllenA07




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AllenA07*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/3300#post_24151078
> 
> 
> I'll join the fun.
> 
> 
> L/R: EMP TEK e55ti towers
> 
> Center: EMP E56ci center.
> 
> Side Surrounds: Sony MBH-100 (bookshelf speakers)
> 
> Rear Surrounds: KLH 911b's
> 
> Sub: BIC F12.
> 
> AVR: Denon 2112ci
> 
> 
> I've been working the last two years on upgrading my speakers, so far I've completed the front sound stage and the sub (though in due time I'm planning on upgrading the sub again). This year I'm going to turn my attention to the surround speakers. I'm leaning heavily towards the Monitor Sliver FXI speakers for the side surrounds, and likely the EMP e5bi speakers for the rear surrounds. When all that is done I would like to trade up the sub to a HSU or SVS model, but that's a few years off.



Thread is pointless without a picture right?

 



I know the wires are a bit messy, this picture was taken a few minutes after I installed the center channel, and I hadn't yet cleaned things up. I'm going to clean it up this weekend, and then possibly start a thread over "show off your gear" board.


----------



## jcwhammie

  

Not near as impressive as some, but I sure love it!

Panasonic 60gt50

Yamaha rx-a2020

Focal Chorus 726v (2 fronts)

Focal Chorus cc700v

Outlaw LFM 1-plus (hopefully add another this year)

Polk owm5 (4 surrounds)

Basic panasonic bluray

Pioneer 101 CD changer-from 1999 and still going strong


----------



## mark62

HTD Level Two towers, center, bookshelves....


----------



## bwv1080

Read my sig!


----------



## PcGeek626


Speakers i have now.

Hsu Research HB 1 MK2's 

Hsu Research HC 1 MK2

Hsu Research VTF 3 MK4

 

"Side Surrounds" JBL ES20's


----------



## Emetw

Raw Acoustics Lambda Line Arrays with powered CSS XBL 8's. CSS WR125 mids and Aurum Cantus G2 ribbons (open baffle AE OB15's have since been retired for a single Rythmik FV15HP). All Sapele Pommele ribbon veneer. Matching center channel on the way







:



http://imgur.com/lgl94aW.jpg%5B/IMG%5D



Tower rears:


----------



## alpacattack


They're not set up yet but here they are!


----------



## ursus999


i have EPOS M% speakers purchased second hand & i have been told they have wrong tweeters  can anyone help with the color they should be, i have told gold color & silver color , did they use both, thaks in advance


----------



## uriah

It would be helpful to give a number rather than a % after the M as they have many M series also do a search as most reviews show pictures. Consider also e-mailing manufactures support they should be happy to give you the data.


----------



## LowellG

Just added list to my sig block, good place to try it.


----------



## ursus999


sorry speakers are M5


----------



## gferrell

Here are some oldies but goody's, JBL XPL's.


----------



## cavchameleon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gferrell*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/3300#post_24301741
> 
> 
> Here are some oldies but goody's, JBL XPL's.



Those JBLs are some sweet classics!!!


----------



## enm7073

In my opinion, the best speakers I have ever heard are Sonos. Sonos even sounds some what better than Bose to me. I have never heard such quality in my music like the Sonos Music System. I have only bought the Bridge & the $199.99 speaker & it sounds awesome. Just from one speaker it sounds like a full fledged system from back in the day. I am really impressed with them. I would like to get the expansion bridge for the rest of my audio equipment. That is $349.99. I just got the internet bridge & one speaker to start out for $250.00. I would greatly recommend Sonos to everyone. They are somewhat expensive but not thousands of dollars to what some music fans spend. They really make your house or apartment look modern & futuristic. I love them







.

05_System_ImageCarousel_desktop.jpg 72k .jpg file


----------



## mark62




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *enm7073*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/3300#post_24327467
> 
> 
> In my opinion, the best speakers I have ever heard are Sonos. Sonos even sounds some what better than Bose to me. I have never heard such quality in my music like the Sonos Music System. I have only bought the Bridge & the $199.99 speaker & it sounds awesome. Just from one speaker it sounds like a full fledged system from back in the day. I am really impressed with them. I would like to get the expansion bridge for the rest of my audio equipment. That is $349.99. I just got the internet bridge & one speaker to start out for $250.00. I would greatly recommend Sonos to everyone. They are somewhat expensive but not thousands of dollars to what some music fans spend. They really make your house or apartment look modern & futuristic. I love them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 05_System_ImageCarousel_desktop.jpg 72k .jpg file



I'm glad they sound better than Bose...







Bose the reference of all speaker con·nois·seurs...


----------



## ZOOM ZOOM

^^^ ENM7073 ^^^

My son has the same Sonos system as you. Save up for the Sonos Sub, It will add even more depth to your music. and welcome to AVS,

You have come to the right place for "Bose Jokes"... (I love humor







)


----------



## mhrischuk

Here's my 1971 vintage 901's.

These are Series I. I updated the EQ with a new set of caps.

These had the fabric surrounds that never seem to deteriorate.


This is my second system in the living room. Have since sold off all of the Carver separates in the rack.

Yes that's an old Sony 27" tube TV. Weighs a ton.


----------



## roadster-s

- Swans F2.2+ mains

- Swans 2.3C center

- Swans R3 surrounds

- Swans C3 rear center


----------



## Chise




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *enm7073*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/3300#post_24327467
> 
> 
> In my opinion, the best speakers I have ever heard are Sonos. Sonos even sounds some what better than Bose to me. I have never heard such quality in my music like the Sonos Music System. I have only bought the Bridge & the $199.99 speaker & it sounds awesome. Just from one speaker it sounds like a full fledged system from back in the day. I am really impressed with them. I would like to get the expansion bridge for the rest of my audio equipment. That is $349.99. I just got the internet bridge & one speaker to start out for $250.00. I would greatly recommend Sonos to everyone. They are somewhat expensive but not thousands of dollars to what some music fans spend. They really make your house or apartment look modern & futuristic. I love them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 05_System_ImageCarousel_desktop.jpg 72k .jpg file


They are a lot speakers sound better than Bose


----------



## mhrischuk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chise*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/3330#post_24332663
> 
> 
> They are a lot speakers sound better than Bose



All of them LOL


----------



## Chise




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mhrischuk*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/3330#post_24332666
> 
> 
> All of them LOL


You are so funny but I like your set up.


----------



## KingoftheBIC


First post here so enjoy.

My system:

BIC America RtR EV-15 Speakers. Their powered by a little Sony receiver that cries every time I turn it up...





 



 



 

This system really cranks, but I desperately need a new amplifier because that little Sony runs out of juice quick on bass heavy music. But those 15" drivers do give a good chest thump when loud. I have plans on building some DIY subs down the road to compliment these beasts.


----------



## sjavs

Basement:

- 2x Cambridge SoundWorks Tower-1 Henry Kloss Towers

- 1x BIC Acoustech PL-28II center

- 2x Yamaha NS-6490 Surround bookshelves

- 2x The Speaker Company P5-PR bookshelves

- Definitive Tech TL200 12" subwoofer

- Yamaha RX-V773WA

- Crown XLS 1500 Ext Amp (to drive the CSW towers)


Living Room:

- 2x Elan THP650LS bookshelves

- Yamaha HTR-4065


----------



## ZOOM ZOOM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KingoftheBIC*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/3330#post_24339115
> 
> 
> First post here so enjoy.
> 
> My system:
> 
> BIC America RtR EV-15 Speakers. Their powered by a little Sony receiver that cries every time I turn it up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This system really cranks, but I desperately need a new amplifier because that little Sony runs out of juice quick on bass heavy music. But those 15" drivers do give a good chest thump when loud. I have plans on building some DIY subs down the road to compliment these beasts.


Your BIC's are BIG.







So what size amp are you running these speakers with? If you have preamp out puts for the front speakers, you should look in to getting an emotiva amp. it's the least exspensive way to add big quality power for your 15" woofers.


----------



## KingoftheBIC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ZOOM ZOOM*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/3330#post_24373764
> 
> 
> 
> Your BIC's are BIG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what size amp are you running these speakers with? If you have preamp out puts for the front speakers, you should look in to getting an emotiva amp. it's the least exspensive way to add big quality power for your 15" woofers.


Haha thanks I love them! Right now is a small 90wpc receiver with no features lol. I am planing a big upgrade as soon as I get some money in. it will most likely consist of a nice modern receiver and amplifier for these bad boys. Emotiva is on the list to consider, but only time will tell... and a budget... that's kinda important too.


----------



## musicislife2me


Hi I am from PDX

*Have Klipsh Icon floor 6 1/2 klipsch shelf, Kenwood cente**r*

*trying to get the best audio for music not theatre and have a*

*7 watt receiver Yamaha. *

9 mos old. Thinking I should have gotten different receiver

Also have a Bass to use but since the receiver is only 7 I am afraid to use it.

We also use this system for gaming and movies.

Waiting to get to know some of you. Music is Life to the soul.

Clear music feeds the mind.

Please see reply to welcome letter.


----------



## cougar75

Run of the mill B&W CM9's front and rear, CMC2 center and SVS PC13 Ultra sub.


----------



## Audio Geek


Study:
Mackie HR824 x 2

 

Bedroom:
Paul Carmody's  Classix II  x 2 (DIY)

 

Living room:
Kef iQ90 x 2 (LR)
Kef iQ60c (C)
Kef iQ30 x 4 (LS/RS/LB/RB)
Hsu VTF-15H  (subwoofer)
 Fusion-12 Tempest x 3 (LCR) replacing the LCR above ... built, but figuring out placement


----------



## Bluvette

2 channel Dynaudio C4 signatures


----------



## whasaaaab




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bluvette*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/3330#post_24425790
> 
> 
> 2 channel Dynaudio C4 signatures



Very nice indeed


----------



## mhrischuk

Yes those C4's are cool looking.


----------



## craig john




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bluvette*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/3330#post_24425790
> 
> 
> 2 channel Dynaudio C4 signatures


Interesting that someone who lives in Chicago would post a pic with Aaron Rodgers on the TV. But hey, I'm sure there are lots of Packer fans in Chicago.










Craig


PS. Nice looking speakers.


----------



## Bluvette

It was the playoff game that the Packers lost!! Of course I was not pulling for the pack!!







Thanks on the speakers though.


----------



## dunan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wardsweb*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/2310#post_20099127
> 
> 
> The den is mainly home theater and some two channel duty. The mains are Klipsch Jubilee 2-way custom built in African mahogany at the Klipsch factory in Hope Arkansas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The subwoofer is behind the curtain. It is a Danly DTS-10 dual 12" tapped sub horn. Here is a pic from the other room. The sub is the big box at the back of the rooml. I veneered it in Macassar ebony.



Havent been in this thread in a good year and a half, still some nice setups here and some changes for some.


Can anyone tell me what this AV component stand is that is in this pic?


----------



## Wardsweb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dunan*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/3330#post_24431400
> 
> 
> Havent been in this thread in a good year and a half, still some nice setups here and some changes for some.
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me what this AV component stand is that is in this pic?



It is a StudioTech HF-33.


By the way, you can see the latest version of my home theater and 2 channel system in my signature links.


----------



## Docethic

All Boston Acoustics in the house...


(2)VR2, VRC, (2)CR67, Sub (2)XB6


Horizon Series (2)HS460, (2)HS60, CS225, Sub HS12HO, HS10HO


VS 260 (4), VS325, (2)RPS1000


Even tho they are all Boston each set sounds very unique!


----------



## bool

Changed my den/office speakers to Sonus Faber Venere 1.5's. In that room, I like their sound over my Aon 3's. They sound a bit cleaner and present a more distinct soundstage. The Aons may just need a bit more room to breathe.


Basement subs changed to dual SVS SB-13 Ultras. Very happy with the sound from the Focal Divas and the subs for music and movies.


Family Room system the same. Not sure about the Sunfires. The soundstage is shallow and sounds compressed out of the main listing position. May try to switch amps and see what that does.


----------



## seifer300

JTR 7.4


Noesis 212 for LR

Noesis 228 for C and FH

Slanted 8s for Surrounds

4 Passive Captivator 1000s powered by Crown xti 4000s

Tekton 2.0


Seas Pendragons


----------



## mhrischuk


Legacy Focus SE x 2

Legacy Marquis Center

Triad InRoom Platinum LCR x 2

Triad Platinum InRoom Center

Seaton Submersive HP+ 

Seaton Submersive HP Slave

SVS PB13 Ultra Rosenut 

Surround sides: Paradigm SA-15R Ceilings 

Surround backs: Paradigm SA-15R-30 Ceilings


----------



## wtxgringo

  

Added all the missing speakers finally!


----------



## tristan82


2014-03-25-150458.jpg 50k .jpg file


----------



## mhrischuk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LMALM53*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/1830#post_18269919
> 
> 
> Just got our Panasonic 65V10 mounted this weekend and had the new audio system setup and calibrated. Because our TV is in the Great Room and not a dedicated theater room we had to make "esthetic" choices in regards to the speaker system. We are really pleased with the sound quality given our high ceilings, windows and hardwood floors.
> 
> Onkyo TXSR707
> Artison Masterpiece LCR-UMB Speakers attached to sides of TV
> Episode A6-LCRIW-4 In Wall Rear Speakers
> Boston Acoustics CPS-10Wi Wireless 10" Subwoofer


 

 

Very well done.


----------



## Van Hammersley


Front: Infinity Entra Two

Center: Infinity Entra

Surround: Polk TL1

Sub: Yamaha YST-SW215


----------



## Jiffylush

I have a new Denon X2000 and I was able to get a pair of Polk RT 16s in wonderful condition for $100. I may have messed up my back putting those 50lb bastards in the back of my car but I am so glad I got them.


I love the sound, especially on older recordings (FLAC over the network!) in Direct Mode. Stereo Mode adds a little too much for active listening (for my tastes) but were crowd pleasers when I had people over.


Could not be happier with them, will be slowly building out a 5.1 system over time.


----------



## Curamrda


Hello,

very nice thread. I have similiar question. Is there any better speakers in the same price category then Klipsch RF-82 II ? Mostly for Home Theatre and trance music.


----------



## UncleBugs

Main room -


Main L & R : Mission 767 - tri amped

Center Ch : Sonus Faber - modified - bi wired

Rear L & R : Mission 770 Freedoms




Bedroom -


Main L& R : Mission Argonaut - bi wired

Center Ch : PCW - friend made speaker - modified

No Rear L& R


----------



## tdogroeder

Ascend Sierra-2's LCR
 
http://s129.photobucket.com/user/tdogroeder/media/TAR_7335.jpg.html


----------



## BHow1


I felt the need to post here as I have Jensen QX-30 front speakers, QX-60 centre and a wonderful Jensen QX-80 subwoofer.  I know Jensens have a bad wrap in most posts I've read, but I'm going to stick up for them.  I love music and these are crystal clear for all music types and the sub is heavily underrated, I love it.  The surround speakers are some Sony bookshelf's I had laying around.  They are all brought together by the sensational Marantz SR5007 amplifier.  If anyone out there is researching for buying Jensen's, I hope this thread appears for you amongst the other stuff.  I can only presume Jensen's designed and engineered in Australia by BD Imports get confused with other units from Jensen USA.  

Okay, they are not high end speakers like Sonus Faber over $10k but I have listened to similarly priced Klipsch and Polk and prefer mine at only $600 when new back in 2006.  My suggestion to anyone with Jensen's, if you like them, then enjoy them they are great speakers, everyone's tastes are different.  

 

I cannot comment on the newer Jensen stuff, just the QX series from the mid 2000's.


----------



## jamesblond

[deleted]


----------



## Deckard97

My basement Rig:


The speakers are all PBN Montana's, based out of California. All the speakers are in Black Oak.


Mains: EPS2's

Center: SPC-2

Surround: Mini Monitors ( recently ordered )


Subwoofer: TBD- Either a custom PBN sub, or possibly Funk Audio...down the line. Right now my mains can pressurize my room so there may be no need


Enjoy!!


----------



## PM-Performance

"Theater" setup:

2x Klipsch RF-82 ii

2x Klipsch RS-52 ii

1x Klipsch RC-62 ii

1x Klipsch SW-10

1x SVS Frankenstein (Basically a PC12)


Living room setup

2x Klipsch KF-26

2x Klipsch KS-14

1x Klipsch KC-25


----------



## riley08

here is my system mostly for music....
Yamaha RX-V475
polk RTI6 bookshelfs
polk CSI3 center
polk RC65i in wall speakers
Dayton 1200 sub





its modest but i like it!


----------



## darthray

Hello all


I know this is the tread to show our system.

I previously posted mine on page 107 post 3207 and page 111 post 3301 of this tread.


I just want to share a few changes that I have done with all of you.


Before

 
 


After

 


Before

 


After

 


I love the new look, when you enter the room, the death star realy jump out.

Also my Theater name is the CHIMAERA, a star destroyer from Episode VI of the Star Wars saga.

I think it fit the room for my theme.


Any comment, positive or negative are welcome.



Ray


----------



## FrankVP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FrankVP*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/3300#post_24080085
> 
> 
> AVR Onkyo TX-NR809
> 
> Fronts Polk RTi6
> 
> Center. Polk CSi3
> 
> Rear. Polk OWM3
> 
> Sub Polk DSWPRO 550WI
> 
> 
> Room 14x20



Revised system now consists of the following.


Front DefTech ProMonitor 1000

Center DefTech ProCenter 2000

Rear. DefTech ProMonitor. 800

Sub. Polk DSWPRO 550WI


----------



## darthray

Since this thread as move down so fast







(over 140 in less than 16 hours), I have added some more pics.


Custom made of my Theater welcoming posters
 

First thing you see as you enter the room
 

View from the other side
 

View from of the front
 

A view of one of my custom made speaker wire
 

My new A/V processor Marantz AV8801 in it's place
 

A schematic of a Star Destroyer print and the one below is the history of the Chimaera Star Destroyer
 


Hope you enjoy and still looking for comments positive or negative



Ray


----------



## PM-Performance

love your space darthray!


----------



## boxerfan88

Fronts: Usher Mini Dancer.2

Rears: Klipsch RB51


----------



## darthray




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PM-Performance*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/3360#post_24646364
> 
> 
> love your space darthray!



Thank you!


Ray


----------



## jaystone501

Samsung 51" plasma ($475 still in the box)Yamaha RX V1600 ($20 plus two tickets to see Rush which I won on the radio)Fronts JBL ND 310ii ($140 plus my A/D/S/ B7 monitors)Center JBL N Center ii ($33 in a hock shop)Rear Surrounds Polk Audio Rt 800 ($175)Surround backs Energy Pro Series .5 ($5 garage sale find)Sub PSB Subsonic ii ($80. Sat 10 yrs in someones closet)Sanyo TP 1005A turntable ($10 garage sale)Acer laptop ($330)Xbox ($40 years ago)Xbox 360 ($120 two years ago)For a grand total of $1428. When money IS limited, you gotta find the deals. It's an impressive conservative system but it fits my needs to a tee. My space is about 12x20. Oh and BTW, I posted on how I mounted my center channel. Necessity really is the mother of invention.







Kingston,Ontario Canada has a voice in AVS! Amended..have an Adcom 2535 that I purchased for $185 to power the Polk rears and a Realistic SPA-100 ($40)for the JBL fronts. Sounds even better. New total of $1653, still not too shabby.


----------



## bears t2


Here is some of my stuff. The rest is in my sig.


----------



## Audio Adrenalin











 

I have a set of Australian made Orpheus speakers-they dont'  look exactly like this-they are 2&1/2way and the bass reflex ports are on the back but apart from that they look very similar to this photo they go for around the $1,000 mark they are a bit different from a lot of designs out there being of 4ohms impedance and they draw a lot of power but im running a good grunty power amp and it takes this on easily being a 4 channel and im only using it for the front two.

 

a dali centre speaker

 

and a pair of $500ish speakers for the back

 

Im also running a Marantz sr 5007 amplifier

 

Kenwood KM-894 power amplifier for the fronts

 

and 100wrms powered sub

 

a 50 inch samsung led tv

 

and a Yamaha blue ray and of course the PC hooked into the system

 

I've got a couple of 12 year old power amplifiers sitting around which im considering bringing into the setup as well- a NAD and a Sony model respectively but both require minor repairs and im wondering if its worth the trouble-we'll see

 

Any tips on fine tuning this sort of stuff would be gratefully taken on board as i've only recently got it all going


----------



## mchanjamaa

  







[/URL] 

Sony bookshelf stereo speakers ss rg440

Sony floor standing speakers ss c415

Sony center channel speaker ss cs9

Dual bic america f12s

Sony str dh740 receiver


----------



## FOH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mchanjamaa*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/3360#post_24780782
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> Sony bookshelf stereo speakers ss rg440
> 
> Sony floor standing speakers ss c415
> 
> Sony center channel speaker ss cs9
> 
> Dual bic america f12s
> 
> Sony str dh740 receiver




Hello mchanjamaa, thanks for sharing.


Do you have/are you interested in any flexibility in placement, etc?

I can see several re-positioning things you can do that will really elevate the sound of your existing system, without spending a dime.


One such immediate step would be to place your center channel up on the top surface, in front of the TV plinth (maybe some thin pieces of foam or equivalent, beneath the center channel to sit on, to decouple the two).


How are you using the Sony bookshelves?


----------



## darthray

Since the last site up-date.

I did voice my opinion on how much I miss the old site compare to the new one.

That said, the new version is much better to view picture.
For the pics, that are still there.
If you click on it, you can zoom in and see a lot more details on DIY cable and screen name and so on.

I will re-visit all picture on this site in a timely fashion.

Ray


----------



## darthray

darthray said:


> Since the last site up-date.
> 
> I did voice my opinion on how much I miss the old site compare to the new one.
> 
> That said, the new version is much better to view picture.
> For the pics, that are still there.
> If you click on it, you can zoom in and see a lot more details on DIY cable and screen name and so on.
> 
> I will re-visit all picture on this site in a timely fashion.
> 
> Ray


What was I saying 
Well now you can all see the inperfection of the room 
With the light off, it is dark and you can't see none of it.

Next time for the re-paint, it will be flat black 

Ray


----------



## SDB30

PM-Performance said:


> "Theater" setup:
> 2x Klipsch RF-82 ii
> 2x Klipsch RS-52 ii
> 1x Klipsch RC-62 ii
> 1x Klipsch SW-10
> 1x SVS Frankenstein (Basically a PC12)
> 
> Living room setup
> 2x Klipsch KF-26
> 2x Klipsch KS-14
> 1x Klipsch KC-25


I have the Icon bookshelves, KB-15, and am thinking of upgrading to the RB-51 or 61. Will I notice a huge upgrade in SQ. I like the high end and clarity of the Icons, I'm just missing the warm midrange of some of the other speakers I've had in the past.


----------



## PM-Performance

I noticed a more rich sound between the two. It's a great upgrade


----------



## darthray

I did report this issue, but it's a shame that lots of picture do not up-load all the time.
I hope this get fix in time.

Ray


----------



## sophie1980

Hi Folks,

I just bought my a sony 4k tv for my hubby and now he wants surround sound.

He wants to go with a name he knows...Bose

What do you think of these??

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...IN=B00FGLTYFK&linkCode=as2&tag=nativetaste-20

Thanks!
Sophie


----------



## jamesblond

sophie1980 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I just bought my a sony 4k tv for my hubby and now he wants surround sound.
> 
> He wants to go with a name he knows...Bose
> 
> What do you think of these??
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...IN=B00FGLTYFK&linkCode=as2&tag=nativetaste-20
> 
> Thanks!
> Sophie


Dear Sophie. Please listen closely, because this is important 

If your man loves great sound and if you love your man, you'd better stay *FAR* away from Bose.
In pro audio circles we used to say that the name BOSE stands for *B*uy *O*ther *S*ound *E*quipment. And for more than one good reason.

Although Bose stuff has gotten better over the last decade or so, there still are several reasons not to buy it. Two of the most important are that Bose designs small speakers that can not output any useable energy below some 200Hz. Their "bass module, as they call it (the name "subwoofer" would be too much credit), can't produce any deep bass either, AND cannot go all the way up to 200Hz. Which means you'll be left with a hole in the frequency spectrum in the all-important 120 - 200Hz region. In this region you'll find the bottom octaves of speech. Without it, all voices sound thin and disembodied. Intelligibility of music won't benefit from it, either.

Another reason not to buy Bose, is that Bose try to overcome this designed-in defect, by psycho-acoustic processing. This means they process the sound so that it sounds "better" than it actually is. Meaning: you'll get to hear the sound the way Bose think it sounds good, and you're stuck with it. You can't change speakers - or amp - if you want something bigger/better.

My advise: save your money and buy separates, with good speakers. May cost more, but you'll enjoy it more. If you want to be sure, arrange a demo of different systems to compare them - and be sure to bring music and/or movies you know.

James.


----------



## citsur86

Hey All! You may have remembered my setup from way back here

Decided it was time to start some updating, even though that setup still sounded good to my ears with HTIB Yamaha setup. So - I went to Best buy and picked up a pair of Bowers and Wilkins 684s that have effectively turned my living room into what sounds like a movie theater. Updated Pictures below:


----------



## darthray

jamesblond said:


> Dear Sophie. Please listen closely, because this is important
> 
> If your man loves great sound and if you love your man, you'd better stay *FAR* away from Bose.
> In pro audio circles we used to say that the name BOSE stands for *B*uy *O*ther *S*ound *E*quipment. And for more than one good reason.
> 
> Although Bose stuff has gotten better over the last decade or so, there still are several reasons not to buy it. Two of the most important are that Bose designs small speakers that can not output any useable energy below some 200Hz. Their "bass module, as they call it (the name "subwoofer" would be too much credit), can't produce any deep bass either, AND cannot go all the way up to 200Hz. Which means you'll be left with a hole in the frequency spectrum in the all-important 120 - 200Hz region. In this region you'll find the bottom octaves of speech. Without it, all voices sound thin and disembodied. Intelligibility of music won't benefit from it, either.
> 
> Another reason not to buy Bose, is that Bose try to overcome this designed-in defect, by psycho-acoustic processing. This means they process the sound so that it sounds "better" than it actually is. Meaning: you'll get to hear the sound the way Bose think it sounds good, and you're stuck with it. You can't change speakers - or amp - if you want something bigger/better.
> 
> My advise: save your money and buy separates, with good speakers. May cost more, but you'll enjoy it more. If you want to be sure, arrange a demo of different systems to compare them - and be sure to bring music and/or movies you know.
> 
> James.


I will second that!
I had BOSE before and cannot compare to some other Brand for same money!

Just put a budget and some people on this site might/will put some sugestions.

BOSE is atractive for small speakers for some people and honestly are not the best for sound.
But when it come to marketing, they are the king.

Just speaking from experience.

Ray


----------



## husq2100

Hey all, new member from Australia. 

I run a NAD 775HD with JBL LS80 and a boston acoustics vs325c. I had to downsize from my jbl Xti100 xti20 and xti300 sub.

I also have some jbl l15 in my garage workshop run by a good old NAD 7020e.

Should be getting a NAD D3020 this week. I found this site hunting for some boston acoustics e series. Hope to source some soon.

Cheers
Serg.


----------



## charvel74

Mark from SoCal

Pioneer reciever vsx 823
bic dv84 mains
Bic dv62clrs center
Monoprice 4929 ceiling speakers for the surrounds 
Dayton sub 1500

My whole setup is less than $1000. Im no audiophile be any means but I do enjoy watching my movies with decent sound this setup works great for me. Maybe in the future ill experiment with a DIY subwoofer.


----------



## Steve Crowley

Klipsch LaScala's
Klipsch KV-2
Klipsch KG 1.2
Klipsch Heresy
Klipsch SW-8
Onkyo TX-DS 797
Thorens TD-145Mk11
PS3
Sony CDP-1


----------



## mchanjamaa

FOH said:


> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mchanjamaa*  /t/604394/please-join-and-post-what-speakers-you-have/3360#post_24780782
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> Sony bookshelf stereo speakers ss rg440
> 
> Sony floor standing speakers ss c415
> 
> Sony center channel speaker ss cs9
> 
> Dual bic america f12s
> 
> Sony str dh740 receiver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello mchanjamaa, thanks for sharing.
> 
> 
> Do you have/are you interested in any flexibility in placement, etc?
> 
> I can see several re-positioning things you can do that will really elevate the sound of your existing system, without spending a dime.
> 
> 
> One such immediate step would be to place your center channel up on the top surface, in front of the TV plinth (maybe some thin pieces of foam or equivalent, beneath the center channel to sit on, to decouple the two).
> 
> 
> How are you using the Sony bookshelves?
Click to expand...

Thanks, I have been considering re arranging the setup but i have come across several challenges. the center speaker will not fit on the TV stand under the TV without obscuring part of the picture and i am yet to find a suitable mount to have it on top of the tv. I am using the Sony bookshelf's for surround and surround back duty. Again these need proper placement but i hate to have wires cutting across my rectangular shaped apartment living room. I will think of something soon though


----------



## MrAcoustat

mchanjamaa said:


> Thanks, I have been considering re arranging the setup but i have come across several challenges. the center speaker will not fit on the TV stand under the TV without obscuring part of the picture and i am yet to find a suitable mount to have it on top of the tv. I am using the Sony bookshelf's for surround and surround back duty. Again these need proper placement but i hate to have wires cutting across my rectangular shaped apartment living room. I will think of something soon though


Hi guys my 2 channel only system is with a pair of highly modified Acoustat model 1+1 electrostatic speakers from ( 1984 ) the rest of the system is in my signature.


----------



## GuitarMan216

I just bought my house in April, so I'm starting small and will move around equipment/upgrade in a few years. 

There's the living room, REC room, and basement home theater. 

In the Living Room, my receiver is an RCA piece of junk I got from Target back before I was in college (whole 5.1 system). It has a passive sub with it as well. The speakers are useless, so they're in a box somewhere. Fronts are Pioneer SP-FS52s, center is a Pioneer SP-C22 (coming in on Friday), and the rears are old garbage KLHs that will be replaced with the BS22s once they go on sale again. Surprisingly, it doesn't sound half bad...I added a Sony SA-W2500, since I got it for cheap, and with that and the stock RCA sub, it does the job well enough for now. I'll probably upgrade the receiver within the next year...but the speakers are high enough quality to keep me happy for a while. Mostly casual TV watching and music listening in this room.


Fortunately the REC room had speakers installed in the ceiling already. They're garbage, but good enough for now...no clue what brand/model...not worth looking at anyway. They're being powered by an Onkyo HT R510. Typically just plug my phone in for some tunes while shooting pool.


The movie room is set up with 7.1. All 7 speakers built into the wall...no clue what brand/model, but they sound excellent for action movies and mediocre-to-good for listening to music. The sub is an old powered Kenwood that I got for free...it's loud as hell...never turned it up past the halfway point. I can't remember the model, but I popped a Yamaha RX-V377 (I know, only 5.1 capable ). This system is the best sounding (still low balls compared to some of the stuff here), and has more power than I could ever use.


That's about it. Look forward to learning more about this stuff and spending my hard-earned money. 


A quick pic of the Living room (has been re-arranged a hair since...( OCD is killing me on the non-matched subs :X )


----------



## ALtlOff

Just moved, so no lipstick and mascara yet but the important part is done and everything is up and running, speakers are all old school Def Tech.

Theater:
Epson 2030
Pioneer SC-1522-k in 9.2 w/ Heights
Fronts: BP-2000's
Cntr: C/L/R 3000
Heights: BP-2's
Surr: BP-20's
Addt. Surr: BP-10's
Rears: BP-10's
Addt. Rears: BP-10's
Sub's: (3) Powerfield 1500's

Bedroom: (40" led)
HK AVR347 (5.1 configuration)
Fronts & Surr: DT ProCinema 100's 
Center: DT ProCenter C-2
Sub: DT ProSub 100-TL

Living Room:
HK AVR146 (2.0)
DT StudioMonitor 45's

Office:
Cheapo Logitech 5.1 system.


----------



## cc_in_oh

*Genesis 44's*

Hi all - not sure if I should start a new thread for this - We're "de-cluttering" to ready our house for sale, and I'm afraid my beloved but bulky 1984-ish speakers have to go. eBay only has one pair in "sold" history, for $100 - It would probably cost more than that to ship them. Any feedback here before I give or throw them away? (Or better place to post this?)

Thanks,
CC


----------



## Marcuswill

*Home Theater Speakers*

I just noticed this thread, I have the JBL SCS 180.6S 6.1 surround speakers w/sub. They were a budget system when I purchased them several years ago and haven't given me any problems to date.


----------



## prestonrich

Music: 2 Bose 601's via Denon x-2000, Arcam Dr. Dock DAC iPod, iPod, Panny SACD player.

HT: Swan Diva's 4.1 mains, 3.1 center, 2.1 surrounds and rear. Denon 2108. Sanyo projector.


----------



## 5x10

Jbl northridge e series, 5.1 set


----------



## Ipolk

*My new Ascends sound very nice*

I just got my new Ascend CMT-340SE's for front right, left and center replacing Infinity Primus P363 towers and P351 center. I am also using P163's for front height speakers and Fluance Bi-polar surrounds in the back with 2 subs. I really like the way the Ascends's sound and will eventually go with more Ascends for the height speakers and keep the Fluance's for the back. I run them with a Marantz SR5007 and it all seems to blend well. 
The room is 26'x26'.


----------



## Pitbull0669

Def Tech BP7001Sc Towers. Def Tech Mythos 10 center . 2 Velodyne Subs HGS 10. and 8 Mirage Omni Pole Nano stat surrounds for my 11.2 set up . I had run source technologies for my surrounds but wanted to save space and these sound great in that set up .


----------



## dean122601

Just purchase Paradigm studio 100's with a JL Audio Fathom 12. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darthray

dean122601 said:


> Just purchase Paradigm studio 100's with a JL Audio Fathom 12.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pics? 

Ray


----------



## dean122601

Ray the speakers had to be ordered I am waiting impatiently!!!!! Pics coming soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thorium.

Currently owned Onix Rocket rs750. Looking to upgrade? to Polk rti A9. Are there any better speaker for the money "1100"


----------



## arjunshriram

I have an 11.4 channel setup :

1 Denon 3805
1 Denon 4810
9 Jamo D7 LCRs run by 4810
2 Jamo D7 LCRs run by 3805
Three Jamo D7 SUBs hooked to 4810
One Jamo D7 SUB hooked to 3805

The 4810 has an 11.1 channel mode in the settings. It is used to drive an external amp in two channels such as the 3805 connected to it.


----------



## steve1971

Just noticed this topic so I thought I would chime in. My wife this past weekend picked me up 2 Sony tower speakers, SS-MF315's and they pack one hell of a punch! They are the start of a speaker upgrade. The rest of my speakers and sub are all Pioneer powered by my Pioneer AVR. Like I said I am in the process of replacing them all and the 2 Sony towers are just the start.


----------



## SSaull

*My speakers*

I just bought a pair of Definitive Technology BP8060s, and they are breathtaking. They replaced a pair of DCM Time Frame 600s from the 90's. I thought they were pretty good, but the Deftechs are much better. Voices are clear as a bell, you can hear air around the individual instruments, and the bass is perfect. 
I'm using the same Infinity Beta 360 center and Polk bipole surrounds I got a few years ago, and it's working for me so far.


----------



## odiedarklord

Running the svs ultra towers 
Ultra center
Ultra surrounds
Pb12 
Emotiva xpa 5 amp 
Pioneer elite vsx 23 receiver 


James


----------



## mtn-tech

Wardsweb said:


> By the way, you can see the latest version of my home theater and 2 channel system in my signature links.


Actually I can't - there don't seem to be any links in your signature and I wanted to see those pictures!


----------



## mtn-tech

ALtlOff said:


> Just moved, so no lipstick and mascara yet but the important part is done and everything is up and running, speakers are all old school Def Tech.


Isn't anyone posting pictures in this thread any more? If there are not pictures it just isn't happening. I'd love to see pics of those Def Techs!


----------



## ALtlOff

Sometime this weekend, but your gonna see wires....lol.


----------



## ALtlOff

Well here you are, still a mess from the move and not complete but all here:








BP-2000's and C/L/R 2300, pulled the BP-2's to paint and the gf's SM-45's are sitting on top of them until I can get her system together.(and those aren't LP's lower right)








BP-10's for the surr & rears, only one sub for now, the other is still packed away.

Oh, picked up these this weekend from Craigslist, only $225, BP-20's for the living room.









Still looking for a pair of BP-8's at a good price to add for my wides, and that'll be it for a while.
Need to get a new stand for the TV and get the screen mounted, I'll post pics when everything is actually done too.


----------



## jetmech101

My setup. 

Paradigm Studio 100's
Paradigm Studio CC690
Paradigm Studio ADP 590's
SVS PB12 Plus x 2
Marantz AV7701
Marantz UD7007
Parasound Halo A51

One of these days I'll get around to making a new center stand. 

First time posting pics to any forum on the interwebs so if the thumbs don't work, sorry .


----------



## cranster

I've had 3 sierra 2's lcr for the last 5 days. I moved my big swan diva 6.1's to surround, and an old pair of lynnfield vr 30's to the back. I have a yamaha down firing sub, and was going to replace it with an lv12r that I just recieved. I wasn't prepared for how big that sub was going to be. even at low volumes it's too much for my apartment. The Yamaha doesn't go near as low so I'm using it for the time being. I am actually shocked at how much bass these little sierra's put out. I kept turning down the volume on the yamaha sub to reduce the amount of bass, but found that the bass wasn't coming from the sub, but the sierra's. These are superior to the diva's by a mile. They have a huge soundstage, and they are so open, and clear. They absolutely live up to the hype. Sitting in the center of these speakers in multi channel stereo is amazing. I'm running these though an emotiva upa 5 into a sherwood r 972. Unless I can find a firmware update to correct what I'm assuming are hdmi hand shake issues I'm going to have to replace the r 972. It's getting progressively worse.


----------



## darthray

ALtlOff said:


> Well here you are, still a mess from the move and not complete but all here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BP-2000's and C/L/R 2300, pulled the BP-2's to paint and the gf's SM-45's are sitting on top of them until I can get her system together.(and those aren't LP's lower right)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BP-10's for the surr & rears, only one sub for now, the other is still packed away.
> 
> Oh, picked up these this weekend from Craigslist, only $225, BP-20's for the living room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still looking for a pair of BP-8's at a good price to add for my wides, and that'll be it for a while.
> Need to get a new stand for the TV and get the screen mounted, I'll post pics when everything is actually done too.


(and those aren't LP's lower right)

Laser Disk?
Nice set-up and Man you got lots of electronics

Ray


----------



## darthray

jetmech101 said:


> My setup.
> 
> Paradigm Studio 100's
> Paradigm Studio CC690
> Paradigm Studio ADP 590's
> SVS PB12 Plus x 2
> Marantz AV7701
> Marantz UD7007
> Parasound Halo A51
> 
> One of these days I'll get around to making a new center stand.
> 
> First time posting pics to any forum on the interwebs so if the thumbs don't work, sorry .


Nice room with acoustic threatment 
Your front set set-up is very similar to mine.
One sub on each side between the mains and the center.
The only exception is my subs are closer to the center since my room is not as wide.
Are these sub SVS PB13 Ultra?

You can view my pics on page 111 and 113.
Your room as a nice clean look and for mine I decided to have a Star Wars look since it is name CHIMAERA THEATER.
Name after a Star Destroyer (the second one in command after the Super Star Destroyer in episode 6).

Ray


----------



## Nodscene

Currently have Angstrom Modular 4's as the mains, Modular 2's for the rears, Modular 6 center and the Modular 10 sub. I swear I'm the only person that has these speakers haha. Which is kind of surprising as they are amazing for the price. Loved the sound quite a bit more than anything in the $1000-$2000 from the usuals (Paradigm, B&W etc.). They are Canadian and have gone more towards in-walls and such so maybe that's why. Next speakers will probably be a set of M-Lores


----------



## ALtlOff

darthray said:


> (and those aren't LP's lower right)
> 
> Laser Disk?
> Nice set-up and Man you got lots of electronics
> 
> Ray


Yup, still watch them too, most of them were special orders at the time and are in DTS.

The stack on the left are all Marantz cc-870's, you can daisy chain 8 of them so I'm only 1 shy.

All the racks are just temp. from the old house, new custom stuff will follow once everything is settled from the move and my workshop gets put in working order.


----------



## jetmech101

Ray

The subs are PB 12 Plus's. I have them with 1 port closed or whatever configuration for tuning to 20 HTZ. I find that I like that better then all ports open or closed. If your subs are closer to the center you might try to tow them out a tad to reflect bass off the walls if your looking for more of the room shaking bass, or put them in the corners outside the mains and corner load. I have tried that but wasn't happy with tower placement. I have my subs set to -18DB on the back and then turned to about -3DB on the Marantz. I just watched Pacific Rim again with a buddy of mine and it was definitely a good time. I know its not a top of the line setup, but its no slouch either. The projector is a Epson 6030UB. As I've said before, I am quite content. I think I would have to spend some coin to get a very noticeable improvement in all aspects. I have considered adding 2 more ADP's but not sure on placement, any thoughts anyone? I was thinking on the front wall for heights, or the back wall for surrounds. Its conceivable that I might add ceilings for Atmos, but I want to wait for content, and to be able to demo it first. With 5.2 and playing on the louder side for the action flicks, its already an engaging experience.


----------



## darthray

ALtlOff said:


> Yup, still watch them too, most of them were special orders at the time and are in DTS.
> 
> The stack on the left are all Marantz cc-870's, you can daisy chain 8 of them so I'm only 1 shy.
> 
> All the racks are just temp. from the old house, new custom stuff will follow once everything is settled from the move and my workshop gets put in working order.


Not too many people still use them
I got about an hundred of them but my top of the line Yamaha player that could play both side without flipping the disk as been collecting dust for years. The only thing my google page found about those Marantz cc-870's is a 100 CD player.

You have that many of them!?

Ray


----------



## darthray

jetmech101 said:


> Ray
> 
> The subs are PB 12 Plus's. I have them with 1 port closed or whatever configuration for tuning to 20 HTZ. I find that I like that better then all ports open or closed. If your subs are closer to the center you might try to tow them out a tad to reflect bass off the walls if your looking for more of the room shaking bass, or put them in the corners outside the mains and corner load. I have tried that but wasn't happy with tower placement. I have my subs set to -18DB on the back and then turned to about -3DB on the Marantz. I just watched Pacific Rim again with a buddy of mine and it was definitely a good time. I know its not a top of the line setup, but its no slouch either. The projector is a Epson 6030UB. As I've said before, I am quite content. I think I would have to spend some coin to get a very noticeable improvement in all aspects. I have considered adding 2 more ADP's but not sure on placement, any thoughts anyone? I was thinking on the front wall for heights, or the back wall for surrounds. Its conceivable that I might add ceilings for Atmos, but I want to wait for content, and to be able to demo it first. With 5.2 and playing on the louder side for the action flicks, its already an engaging experience.


My PB13 are also tune at 20 and that's the way I like it better for sound.
Vibrations wise, my room is heavy carpet over concrete.
So I use a couple of Buttkickers for the main chairs

Ray


----------



## ALtlOff

darthray said:


> Not too many people still use them
> I got about an hundred of them but my top of the line Yamaha player that could play both side without flipping the disk as been collecting dust for years. The only thing my google page found about those Marantz cc-870's is a 100 CD player.
> 
> You have that many of them!?
> 
> Ray


As far as the L.D's my Marantz LV-520 is still going strong, it doesn't require a flip either.
I know you can't really see it in those pictures, but sitting on top is a Marantz/Philips RC-5000 that still works also, just needs to be reprogrammed.

Yup, that's them, 100 disc cd jukebox is what they called them, I have 7 of the possible 8.

I love my old gear.

And it looks like I'm going to skip adding the wides, something apparently happened to my Yaqin MC-100 during the move and it's not working (not a real shocker considering it is, what it is) so, considering the B-2000's have a pretty good soundstage anyway I've decided to take advantage of a couple of the features of the SC-1522-K, it will allow me to run a 2 zone setup while still keeping 9.2 w/ heights in the main room. Basically instead of 9.2 in one room with both heights and wides (receiver processes whether to send the signal to either heights or wides depending on the source material) it will allow me to run 2 zones, A zone will be 9.2 w/ heights only when B zone is off, or 7.2 when B zone is on, this will allow me to use the wides amps for the BP-20's in the living room, since we'll seldom use both at the same time this should work out just fine. And with the ability to use the wifi app for receiver control I won't need an IR repeater to control the B zone, and I still have my tube buffer if I want to soften the sound for music in either zone. Depending on how it actually sounds, I may just leave it that way.

Lol, if I like it this way I may find a pair of BPX's and swap them out for the BP-2's, that way I can add them in the master bedroom to go 7.1 in there....he'll, why not..., shouldn't everyone have 7.1 in there bedroom....lol


----------



## ALtlOff

Just got a C/L/R 3000 from E-Bay, can't wait to hear it compared to the 2300, now I'll have full driver match on everything but the heights.
6.5's all the way around and 5.25's up top.


----------



## biggin

B&W cm9w front left right
B&W cmc2w center
Velodyne 12" digital sub
B&W ds6 dipole rears

HT/Music room


----------



## darthray

odiedarklord said:


> Running the svs ultra towers
> Ultra center
> Ultra surrounds
> Pb12
> Emotiva xpa 5 amp
> Pioneer elite vsx 23 receiver
> 
> 
> James


Please!
Put some pics with such nice speakers!

Ray


----------



## odiedarklord

darthray said:


> Please!
> Put some pics with such nice speakers!
> 
> Ray


I will try but if you can't wait there is a crappy YouTube vid of my lil setup. Just search svs ultra


----------



## darthray

ALtlOff said:


> Just got a C/L/R 3000 from E-Bay, can't wait to hear it compared to the 2300, now I'll have full driver match on everything but the heights.
> 6.5's all the way around and 5.25's up top.


Let us know how it work out!
I personaly think it should be be fine.

But, neverless keep us, inform of it sound to you.

Ray


----------



## darthray

biggin said:


> B&W cm9w front left right
> B&W cmc2w center
> Velodyne 12" digital sub
> B&W ds6 dipole rears
> 
> HT/Music room


Nice stuff too, Pics please!


Ray


----------



## darthray

odiedarklord said:


> I will try but if you can't wait there is a crappy YouTube vid of my lil setup. Just search svs ultra


I can wait, but if you send a link to that You Tube it would also be great!

Ray


----------



## odiedarklord

darthray said:


> I can wait, but if you send a link to that You Tube it would also be great!
> 
> Ray




http://youtu.be/ofwM0lrNPvs

Here you go sir, enjoy 1st time trying to send this link hope it works.


----------



## darthray

odiedarklord said:


> http://youtu.be/ofwM0lrNPvs
> 
> Here you go sir, enjoy 1st time trying to send this link hope it works.


The link does not work, but you can see it by doing a cut a paste and doing a search.

Either way the community would love to see picture and so do I.

Ray


----------



## odiedarklord

darthray said:


> The link does not work, but you can see it by doing a cut a paste and doing a search.
> 
> Either way the community would love to see picture and so do I.
> 
> Ray


http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ofwM0lrNPvs


Ok try this one, I'm doing this off my iPhone since my laptop is down now  
Hope it works, I must say moving from my klipsch synergy to the svs in night and day I love them


----------



## odiedarklord

Teaser pix  just for ya


----------



## biggin

biggin said:


> B&W cm9w front left right
> B&W cmc2w center
> Velodyne 12" digital sub
> B&W ds6 dipole rears
> 
> HT/Music room


biggin"s Pictures


----------



## darthray

odiedarklord said:


> Teaser pix  just for ya





biggin said:


> biggin"s Pictures


This is what, I am talking about 

Thanks for posting.

Be proud! of your stuff and what you did!!!

Ray


----------



## dftkell

Speakers are custom designs using KEF q100 uni-Q drivers that I was able to purchase crossed over to 8" woofers in PE cabinets. AJ from Soundfield Audio designed and built them. Subs are DIY 4cu/ft cabs with 18" Dayton HO subs and 500 watt Dayton plate amps. Sounds great. I'm really happy with everything.

Dan


----------



## biggin

darthray said:


> This is what, I am talking about
> 
> Thanks for posting.
> 
> Be proud! of your stuff and what you did!!!
> 
> Ray


Thanks for the kind words this forum is a ruff bunch.


----------



## darthray

dftkell said:


> Speakers are custom designs using KEF q100 uni-Q drivers that I was able to purchase crossed over to 8" woofers in PE cabinets. AJ from Soundfield Audio designed and built them. Subs are DIY 4cu/ft cabs with 18" Dayton HO subs and 500 watt Dayton plate amps. Sounds great. I'm really happy with everything.
> 
> Dan


Hey Dan.

Nice little set-up you got!

I like what you use to inlcine the center speaker, custom made?
Look a little steap too me (up wise) but I am not the one sitting in room!
Are the tweeters fom your main and center at the same level?

What I do, is using a laser from the speakers (main and center, and do the math difference [using a ruler] for ading or subtracting the difference of tweeter hight from the different speaker).

But the end result is if your Happy like you said, IS all it matter!

Just a little trick, in case you did not know-it

Those subs look Awsome!

Ray


----------



## dftkell

darthray said:


> Hey Dan.
> 
> Nice little set-up you got!
> 
> I like what you use to inlcine the center speaker, custom made?
> Look a little steap too me (up wise) but I am not the one sitting in room!
> Are the tweeters fom your main and center at the same level?
> 
> What I do, is using a laser from the speakers (main and center, and do the math difference [using a ruler] for ading or subtracting the difference of tweeter hight from the different speaker).
> 
> But the end result is if your Happy like you said, IS all it matter!
> 
> Just a little trick, in case you did not know-it
> 
> Those subs look Awsome!
> 
> Ray


Thanks Ray. Those are door stops from Target tilting my center channel up. I went in looking for the regular wedge kind and was surprised to see these.

The tweeters from the left, right and center speaker are all equidistant from my main seat on the couch--10.5 ft.

The tweeters on the left and right speaker are at ear level when I'm sitting straight up on the couch. They are each toed in a bit past the point of firing directly at me. 

The center's tweeter when tilted up with the doorstops, is just slightly firing over my head. That's okay though, as coincident drivers tend to be a bit smoother about 10 degrees off axis. So I'm getting that from all three speakers--horizontally from the left and right, and vertically from the center. 

The subs worked out well, thanks. I'm getting extension down to a solid 20hz. And having them in front and back like they are was the smoothest combination I could achieve. I measured them in every possible combo that was feasible. Plus, I really like the way one sub looks under the TV without any electronics there.

Thanks
Dan


----------



## Mike Garrett

Dedicated room
LCR's SEOS12 with DNA-360 and TD12M
Side surrounds JBL 8340's
Back surrounds JBL 8340's

Subs
Two SI18's in sealed cabinet
One Mal-x 18" in sealed cabinet
Two 12" TC Sounds in sealed cabinet
One 18" RE-XXX in sealed cabinet

Currently building new LCR's. They will be a MTMW design in a baffle wall. New LCR's will have:
TD18H+ in separate sealed cabinet.
TD12M, TPL-150H and TD12M in a sealed cabinet. The TPL-150H horn loaded ribbon has a separate chamber.
Active crossover using two MiniDSP10x10HD's
Link to thread for build: http://www.avsforum.com/forum/155-diy-speakers-subs/1530592-thinking-about-raal-waveguide.html


Family room set up.
RBH SI-760's for mains
RBH 661SE for center
RBH 661SE for side surrounds
RBH SI-760's for rear surround
18" sealed sub and a 10" ported sub.


----------



## darthray

dftkell said:


> Thanks Ray. Those are door stops from Target tilting my center channel up. I went in looking for the regular wedge kind and was surprised to see these.
> 
> The tweeters from the left, right and center speaker are all equidistant from my main seat on the couch--10.5 ft.
> 
> The tweeters on the left and right speaker are at ear level when I'm sitting straight up on the couch. They are each toed in a bit past the point of firing directly at me.
> 
> The center's tweeter when tilted up with the doorstops, is just slightly firing over my head. That's okay though, as coincident drivers tend to be a bit smoother about 10 degrees off axis. So I'm getting that from all three speakers--horizontally from the left and right, and vertically from the center.
> 
> The subs worked out well, thanks. I'm getting extension down to a solid 20hz. And having them in front and back like they are was the smoothest combination I could achieve. I measured them in every possible combo that was feasible. Plus, I really like the way one sub looks under the TV without any electronics there.
> 
> Thanks
> Dan


Too bad they don't make a smaller version.
From the pic of the center, you have space to experement if you want a lower angle, not sure about stability!?

Anyhow nice little space you got.

Ray


----------



## darthray

AV Science Sales 5 said:


> Dedicated room
> LCR's SEOS12 with DNA-360 and TD12M
> Side surrounds JBL 8340's
> Back surrounds JBL 8340's
> 
> Subs
> Two SI18's in sealed cabinet
> One Mal-x 18" in sealed cabinet
> Two 12" TC Sounds in sealed cabinet
> One 18" RE-XXX in sealed cabinet
> 
> Currently building new LCR's. They will be a MTMW design in a baffle wall. New LCR's will have:
> TD18H+ in separate sealed cabinet.
> TD12M, TPL-150H and TD12M in a sealed cabinet. The TPL-150H horn loaded ribbon has a separate chamber.
> Active crossover using two MiniDSP10x10HD's
> Link to thread for build: http://www.avsforum.com/forum/155-diy-speakers-subs/1530592-thinking-about-raal-waveguide.html
> 
> 
> Family room set up.
> RBH SI-760's for mains
> RBH 661SE for center
> RBH 661SE for side surrounds
> RBH SI-760's for rear surround
> 18" sealed sub and a 10" ported sub.


Mike, I got my Marantz AV8801 from you and would love if you can post some pics of your room!

Ray


----------



## ALtlOff

darthray said:


> Let us know how it work out!
> I personaly think it should be be fine.
> 
> But, neverless keep us, inform of it sound to you.
> 
> Ray


Sounds great, voices seem fuller and slightly more natural, going to put it through its paces this weekend but from what I can tell so far, I understand why these aren't so easy to find used, and no-one wants to part with them.

Guess my C/L/R 2300 is for sale...lol


----------



## darthray

ALtlOff said:


> Sounds great, voices seem fuller and slightly more natural, going to put it through its paces this weekend but from what I can tell so far, I understand why these aren't so easy to find used, and no-one wants to part with them.
> 
> Guess my C/L/R 2300 is for sale...lol


Glad it work out!
Happy listening 

Ray


----------



## ALtlOff

Thanks, I can absolutely see how using these for all 3 up front would be killer also.


----------



## totesmuhgoats

Are you in San Francisco? Based on the layout of the room I could swear I've been in this house before, or at least one with a similar design.


----------



## ALtlOff

Well, GF decided that the BP-20's were to big for the living room, so their going in the theater, going to use them as my surrounds and move those BP-10's up for the wides, all is right with the world....


----------



## evan1242

Just picked this up off Craigslist 
It's my first true 5.1 system. 
Well its actually a 7.1 but reciever only allows a 5.1 at the moment 

RF-15 fronts (2)
RC-25 center (1)
RS-35 rears (4)
RSW-10 (1)

Got it all for $200!

Wanting to upgrade the sub already. Don't get me wrong it sounds great but I have a very large living room and it just can't fill it.


----------



## 伍达贤




----------



## 伍达贤

Kenwood VR-5900, PSB M2 and Velodyne SPL1000R.
Still thinking should I get the PSB c2 center or not, since watching movies in stereo the 3D soundstage is great already.


----------



## uriah

*Looks like a great deal*



伍达贤 said:


>


congrats on that nice score wish there was a good Craig's List in the rural area where I live


----------



## jaystone501

mchanjamaa said:


> Thanks, I have been considering re arranging the setup but i have come across several challenges. the center speaker will not fit on the TV stand under the TV without obscuring part of the picture and i am yet to find a suitable mount to have it on top of the tv. I am using the Sony bookshelf's for surround and surround back duty. Again these need proper placement but i hate to have wires cutting across my rectangular shaped apartment living room. I will think of something soon though


I came up with something for the center channel. I posted it. It's got potential to be a great idea.


----------



## mchanjamaa

jaystone501 said:


> I came up with something for the center channel. I posted it. It's got potential to be a great idea.


Did you post it on a different thread. I cant seen to find it here. Thanks


----------



## jaystone501

mchanjamaa said:


> Did you post it on a different thread. I cant seen to find it here. Thanks


On my profile check the post dated 04/28/14. I know it's just a prototype of sorts but I think it has potential. Tell me what you think.


----------



## jaystone501

mchanjamaa said:


> Did you post it on a different thread. I cant seen to find it here. Thanks


On my profile check the post dated 04/28/14. I know it's just a prototype of sorts but the principles are excellent and I think it has potential. Tell me what you think.


----------



## ursus999

old mans set up small room . linn majik 109s, majik center , linn diskreet in wall rears, rel ts sub, driven by arcam 3600


----------



## uriah

jaystone501 said:


> I came up with something for the center channel. I posted it. It's got potential to be a great idea.



I helped a friend with that sort of wiring problem by running L shaped molding at the bottom of his baseboard to function as a conduit for the wires. Being small and painted the same color as his baseboard it was not noticeable unless you looked for it. As you use tiny finishing nails it can be removed without the landlord noticing it was there.


----------



## evan1242

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## ALtlOff

uriah said:


> I helped a friend with that sort of wiring problem by running L shaped molding at the bottom of his baseboard to function as a conduit for the wires. Being small and painted the same color as his baseboard it was not noticeable unless you looked for it. As you use tiny finishing nails it can be removed without the landlord noticing it was there.


I don't have to worry about the landlord thing so I'm just running a double baseboard, used a 1.5" spacer to set the first run, run the wires under that, install the second run over it.
Helps that we were removing it to paint anyway.


----------



## darthray

evan1242 said:


> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


Look good.

Have you tried puting the sub where your left main is and puting the main more apart with a little tow-in?

I think by physics, you might get a little more spacious sound because your main would be more apart.


Ray


----------



## evan1242

I have not tried that, but sounds like a good idea. I will try that. I'm still a total newb at this so far! The rears are spaced much farther apart than the mains. May try to match their width?

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## ALtlOff

evan1242 said:


> I have not tried that, but sounds like a good idea. I will try that. I'm still a total newb at this so far! The rears are spaced much farther apart than the mains. May try to match their width?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


7.1 or 5.1?
In a 5.1, where your rears are "surrounds" you'll want them spaced farther apart, in 7.1 you'll actually want them a closer together.

And if you move your sub between your center and mains, space your other main out the same distance, then also play with angling them slightly toward you, just pick what you like best.


----------



## evan1242

ALtlOff said:


> 7.1 or 5.1?
> In a 5.1, where your rears are "surrounds" you'll want them spaced farther apart, in 7.1 you'll actually want them a closer together.
> 
> And if you move your sub between your center and mains, space your other main out the same distance, then also play with angling them slightly toward you, just pick what you like best.


It's a 5.1 right now. I will give that a try soon. I have the extra 2 RS-35 rears to make a 7.1 but they would be huge pain to run wires to. 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## darthray

evan1242 said:


> I have not tried that, but sounds like a good idea. I will try that. I'm still a total newb at this so far! The rears are spaced much farther apart than the mains. May try to match their width?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


Don't worry about been a total newb,
We all started somewhere!

And this is where you learn! Me telling you something and others that will chime in with other sugestions.

Ray


----------



## evan1242

Sounds good. I appreciate it. I had the sub in the corner of the room and that yielded much more output but you could locate it immediately rather than it sounding like it meshed with the mains. Might just have to get a second sub for the right side. 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## ALtlOff

evan1242 said:


> Sounds good. I appreciate it. I had the sub in the corner of the room and that yielded much more output but you could locate it immediately rather than it sounding like it meshed with the mains. Might just have to get a second sub for the right side.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


LOL, and so it begins....


----------



## evan1242

ALtlOff said:


> LOL, and so it begins....


Yep lol, may go pick up a pair of BIC F-12's?


----------



## Gamecock24

I just completed my 7.1 system. 
With 
2 polk monitor 65t L/R
Polk monitor 15c Center
2 polk RCi80 Front height in ceiling
2 polk RCi80 surrounds in ceiling
Polk psw505

Powered by my Denon AVR X3000

I guess with the in ceiling speakers I'm ready for Dolby Atmos when ever I up grade.


----------



## evan1242




----------



## ALtlOff

evan1242 said:


>


Well, that was quick.

I'm real linear, so personally I think it looks a whole lot better.

Does it sound better?


----------



## evan1242

Yea I found a good deal on Craigslist so I went for it lol 
I like them. Just need to find the right place for them. I'm thinking about doing one in the front left corner and the other in the rear right. 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## evan1242

ALtlOff said:


> Well, that was quick.
> 
> I'm real linear, so personally I think it looks a whole lot better.
> 
> Does it sound better?


It sounds better for movies. It fills the space much better. However for music, compared to the RSW-10 they sound "loose" I guess you could say. Not near as responsive. Which I was expecting. I don't listen to much music in the living room anyways. It's pretty much just a movie/TV environment. 

I do still have the RSW-10. I may put it in a corner somewhere else in the room. Not sure really. Lol


----------



## frandanco

*My speakers -*

All DefinitiveTechnology - 

Bi Polar-8B
Studio Monitor-65
Studio Monitor-450
ProCenter-2000
Super Cube-2000

frandanco


----------



## evan1242

frandanco said:


> All DefinitiveTechnology -
> 
> Bi Polar-8B
> Studio Monitor-65
> Studio Monitor-450
> ProCenter-2000
> Super Cube-2000
> 
> frandanco


Pics!

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## darthray

darthray said:


> Look good.
> 
> Have you tried puting the sub where your left main is and puting the main more apart with a little tow-in?
> 
> I think by physics, you might get a little more spacious sound because your main would be more apart.
> 
> 
> Ray





evan1242 said:


> I have not tried that, but sounds like a good idea. I will try that. I'm still a total newb at this so far! The rears are spaced much farther apart than the mains. May try to match their width?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk





ALtlOff said:


> 7.1 or 5.1?
> In a 5.1, where your rears are "surrounds" you'll want them spaced farther apart, in 7.1 you'll actually want them a closer together.
> 
> And if you move your sub between your center and mains, space your other main out the same distance, then also play with angling them slightly toward you, just pick what you like best.





evan1242 said:


> It's a 5.1 right now. I will give that a try soon. I have the extra 2 RS-35 rears to make a 7.1 but they would be huge pain to run wires to.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk





evan1242 said:


>





ALtlOff said:


> Well, that was quick.
> 
> I'm real linear, so personally I think it looks a whole lot better.
> 
> Does it sound better?





evan1242 said:


> Yea I found a good deal on Craigslist so I went for it lol
> I like them. Just need to find the right place for them. I'm thinking about doing one in the front left corner and the other in the rear right.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk





evan1242 said:


> It sounds better for movies. It fills the space much better. However for music, compared to the RSW-10 they sound "loose" I guess you could say. Not near as responsive. Which I was expecting. I don't listen to much music in the living room anyways. It's pretty much just a movie/TV environment.
> 
> I do still have the RSW-10. I may put it in a corner somewhere else in the room. Not sure really. Lol


Glad to see it work for the better for movies.
Music? Subs are very difficult beast to integreate properly.

If you want to do it right, you have to spend hours on equalization, room threatment and so on.

But you started with some basic, and I am still there at some point!
By the way, the new look. 
Look great.

Ray


----------



## evan1242

darthray said:


> Glad to see it work for the better for movies.
> Music? Subs are very difficult beast to integreate properly.
> 
> If you want to do it right, you have to spend hours on equalization, room threatment and so on.
> 
> But you started with some basic, and I am still there at some point!
> By the way, the new look.
> Look great.
> 
> Ray


Thanks! I think it looks good to. Probably going to get a new TV Stand next. The little post in the back that you can run wires to, to hide them is slap full and I really don't like seeing wires. I want to get one with a full back to it so you can't really see anything behind It.


----------



## darthray

evan1242 said:


> Thanks! I think it looks good to. Probably going to get a new TV Stand next. The little post in the back that you can run wires to, to hide them is slap full and I really don't like seeing wires. I want to get one with a full back to it so you can't really see anything behind It.


I understand what you mean.
But with a little money and some of your time, you can make them look like some of these.
And then, you want them to be seem
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/89-sp...auties-how-make-your-own-high-end-cables.html
Sorry I could not resist to stir the pot

Ray


----------



## evan1242

darthray said:


> I understand what you mean.
> But with a little money and some of your time, you can make them look like some of these.
> And then, you want them to be seem
> http://www.avsforum.com/forum/89-sp...auties-how-make-your-own-high-end-cables.html
> Sorry I could not resist to stir the pot
> 
> Ray


Very nice! That looks great. Will definitely do that for the mains. 
Do you know if any of the new receivers use RF signals for there remotes opposed to IR signals?
I would love to get rid of the TV Stand all together and put an AV cabinet in the den that's right behind the TV. My xfinity box already uses RF signals so the remote will work from 50+ feet away pointed in any direction.


----------



## Teremei

my sig. Absolutely LOVE my towers. As horns are incredible for soundtrack. Brass, strings and the like. Center great for singer vocals. But I cringe every time normal or soft dialogue comes out of that thing.


----------



## runekc

Hi, here are my speakers, all Cerwin Vega.

Front : 1215 MK II
Subwoofer : CLSC-15S
Center : VE-5C 
Surround : VE-5M


----------



## ALtlOff

Since I got scolded for no pictures the first time, figure I better come up with one now.
Was really tired of the generic chrome rack I was using and since the TV is going bye-bye permanently in this room, had to build myself a component stand, had an old granite table top around so here's the C/L/R-3000 on my new stand.



















Just something simple and clean, moved all of my other components to the wall by the entrance to the room, and building a platform for behind the above components to clean it up and hide the wiring.

New Build Thread:
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/15-general-home-theater-media-game-rooms/1630473-fam-glam-my-family-room-transformation.html#post26303057


----------



## darthray

ALtlOff said:


> Since I got scolded for no pictures the first time, figure I better come up with one now.
> Was really tired of the generic chrome rack I was using and since the TV is going bye-bye permanently in this room, had to build myself a component stand, had an old granite table top around so here's the C/L/R-3000 on my new stand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just something simple and clean, moved all of my other components to the wall by the entrance to the room, and building a platform for behind the above components to clean it up and hide the wiring.
> 
> New Build Thread:
> http://www.avsforum.com/forum/15-ge...-family-room-transformation.html#post26303057


Thanks for posting buddy
Look good.


Ray


----------



## evan1242

Just ordered the rocketfish wireless sub kit so I'll be moving those to the back corner of the room to see how they sound. New stand all put together too!


----------



## pacman9270

Family Room: 5.1 Setup
Definitive Technology ProCinema 600 5.1 System (Powered by Pioneer Elite SC-61)

Theater Room: 7.1 Setup (Powered by Pioneer Elite SC-65)
Front L/R - Definitive Technology BP-8060ST Towers
Center - Definitive Technology CS-8040HD
Surrounds - Definitive Technology SR-8040BP
Rears - Definitive Technology ProMonitor 1000
Subwoofer - Definitive Technology SuperCube 2000


----------



## evan1242

pacman9270 said:


> Family Room: 5.1 Setup
> Definitive Technology ProCinema 600 5.1 System (Powered by Pioneer Elite SC-61)
> 
> Theater Room: 7.1 Setup (Powered by Pioneer Elite SC-65)
> Front L/R - Definitive Technology BP-8060ST Towers
> Center - Definitive Technology CS-8040HD
> Surrounds - Definitive Technology SR-8040BP
> Rears - Definitive Technology ProMonitor 1000
> Subwoofer - Definitive Technology SuperCube 2000


Sounds like 2 awesome setups !
Just corner loaded my 2 subs, sounds a lot better


----------



## darthray

evan1242 said:


> Sounds like 2 awesome setups !
> Just corner loaded my 2 subs, sounds a lot better


Good to see, you have done some try and error, and found your happy spot.
Glad to see it worked out for you!

Look good 

Ray


----------



## Irondave

Kef Q700 (Left and Right) Kef Q200C (Center) Kef 3005 (Rear Sats) Yamaha 7.1 Receiver... Sunfire 12' subwoofer XBox One Blu Ray Player

This system is absolutely amazing!


----------



## raynist

Gameroom:
3 - JTR 228's
2 - DIY Sound Group Volt 8's in Slanted Boxes (soon to be 4)

Living room:
3 - DIY Sound Group Volt 8's in ported boxes
2 - Mirage Omnistats

Bedroom:
3 - SVS SCS-02 (M)
2 - Mirage Omnistats

Computer Room:
2 - EmpTek E41b

Garage:
2 - Cerwin Vega VS-120's


----------



## darthray

Irondave said:


> Kef Q700 (Left and Right) Kef Q200C (Center) Kef 3005 (Rear Sats) Yamaha 7.1 Receiver... Sunfire 12' subwoofer XBox One Blu Ray Player
> 
> This system is absolutely amazing!


Any pics available?



raynist said:


> Gameroom:
> 3 - JTR 228's
> 2 - DIY Sound Group Volt 8's in Slanted Boxes (soon to be 4)
> 
> Living room:
> 3 - DIY Sound Group Volt 8's in ported boxes
> 2 - Mirage Omnistats
> 
> Bedroom:
> 3 - SVS SCS-02 (M)
> 2 - Mirage Omnistats
> 
> Computer Room:
> 2 - EmpTek E41b
> 
> Garage:
> 2 - Cerwin Vega VS-120's


I also had the VS-120, years ago!
A party speaker, sometime I miss them, before my DIY time and geting serious about this hobby

Some pics would also be appreciated

Ray


----------



## raynist

darthray said:


> Any pics available?
> 
> 
> 
> I also had the VS-120, years ago!
> A party speaker, sometime I miss them, before my DIY time and geting serious about this hobby
> 
> Some pics would also be appreciated
> 
> Ray


I usually pull them out of the garage into the yard on Friday and Saturday nights when we have neighbors over. They are perfect for party music!


----------



## darthray

+1

I wish, I would still have them for this purpuse only!!!
Not accurate, just play loud!

Ray


----------



## darthray

raynist said:


> I usually pull them out of the garage into the yard on Friday and Saturday nights when we have neighbors over. They are perfect for party music!


+1 on that!!!
I wish, I still had the for this only!

By the way, that's what got me into about finding out about speakers building after a member told me " open them up and see what is in-side".

Then I learn a few things, but those CV were always doing what they are suppose to do, Play Loud not deceiving like other that claim to be audiofile grade and are not.

Ray


----------



## Bill Shenefelt

I know this may not be a great match but I get what I am able to hear locally

Room 27 long by 13.5 wide with 8 ft ceiling 7.1 setup 
one end for HT other end for Stereo 
120 inch front projector screen on Epson projector and
65 inch 4k Sony for tv and non movie venue

For Home Theater Speakers:
First, on hand:
Front L&R channels: JBL L-300 monitors in home built cabinets, 
Rear: small low cost JBL 2 way bookshelf units mounted in rear wall
Sub: 18 inch JBL sub in 8 cu ft home made cabinet

Just added:
Front center: Klipsch Reference 64 RC
Side channels Klipsch Reference 62 RS

Currently all but the sub are on a Yamaha 3010 receiver I may move front sides to a 100 watt/ch Audire amp as a trial

Adding 4 RealTrap Minitrap bass traps to balance out the room bass and reflections

Hoping I can sort of match great clarity of the L-300's with the less clear (despite the horn tweeter in it) Klipsch center channel...Tends to be warmer and thus not as defining on dialogue to me. 

Other end of room stereo setup:
Stereo JBL home built 4343 monitors. Biamped on a Heathkit 250 w/ch bass and 100 w/channel Amber amp for 10"mids and compression driver horns and slot radiators. Back wall Sonex covered
Once I get the bass traps I will post a photo or two


----------



## Preasan Rajah

*Sony system*

Hi I have sony DVP-NS648 sony STR-DH130 sony SS-F5000
setup with a noontec media player with a ps3 as well as a tanoy msub 10

let me know what your'll think 
remember it's on a cash strap situation


----------



## Hbcueducated

I have PSB Imagine Ts, which replaced Wharfedale Diamond 10.5s


----------



## Predated

If headphones are OK to post, I have a couple I like. Cheap but nice-sounding HS-28 and HS-19 headphones from A4Tech. I know there are better models, but these do the job for me.


----------



## majek 60

Home Theater - (5) MB Quart; Vera Bookshelf (2) PSA XS-30 Subs

Den - (2) Paradigm Studio 60'S v. 1 (1) SVS; PB-12NSD Sub

In Storage (2) Paradigm Studio 20's v.2


----------



## evan1242

Just upgraded receiver to a pioneer elite VSX-70
I love the network capabilities and on screen display.

Also sound quality is a huge upgrade from the old pioneer unit I had.


----------



## Gorilla Killa

4 RTIa3's, CSIa6, Bose bookshelf height spkrs 1 XV15se with another one to come soon


----------



## bluewizard

Here is my complete system laid out -

12" DIY speakers (35hz)
Wharfedale Diamond 9.6 (2x 8", 28hz) speakers
Harman Kardon DVD48 Universal Player(my CD Player)
Harman Kardon BDP1 Universal Player (my DVD/BluRay Player)
Pioneer PL-35A Turntable w/ Stanton 680EE Cartridge
Vizio 42" LED TV

Retail value ~ US$4,275

The system described -







And here is a sample of how it sound, though admittedly compromised by YouTube, but it still sounds good -






Not the greatest system in the world, but it servers my needs nicely. 

For music, I just use the Yamaha RX-797 100w/ch and the Diamond 9.6 speaker that you are hearing in the video.

For movies I turn on the second amp (Onkyo TX-8255, 50w/ch) and the DIY 12" speakers, and it really brings the thunder and light for movies. I felt bass so strong that I felt the upholstery on my chair flex under the impact. That is with NO Sub. 

Steve/bluewizard


----------



## evan1242

Just picked up a super minty pair of KG 3.5's for a 100 bucks 
Going to use them for garage speakers for now


----------



## LandronArtifacts

Ah I've often dreamed as a child of owning a nice set of towers, but alas, just not meant to be I guess... at least, not yet.

But I'm more than happy and thoroughly enjoying my 7.1 system made up entirely of Definitive Technology StudioMonitor 350 bookshelves and an Energy s10.3 sub. These were my recent upgrade from entry level Sony bookshelves that I've been using for nearly 10 years. I'm planning on keeping these Def Techs for quite a while.


----------



## evan1242

LandronArtifacts said:


> Ah I've often dreamed as a child of owning a nice set of towers, but alas, just not meant to be I guess... at least, not yet.
> 
> But I'm more than happy and thoroughly enjoying my 7.1 system made up entirely of Definitive Technology StudioMonitor 350 bookshelves and an Energy s10.3 sub. These were my recent upgrade from entry level Sony bookshelves that I've been using for nearly 10 years. I'm planning on keeping these Def Techs for quite a while.


Looks good. I wish I had an extra room to dedicate to a theater. The wife would not approve of a projector in the living room ! Lol 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## LandronArtifacts

evan1242 said:


> Looks good. I wish I had an extra room to dedicate to a theater. The wife would not approve of a projector in the living room ! Lol


Ah yes, the wife-approval factor. In actuality, a projector can be far less intrusive than a large TV so long as you have a pull-down screen that hides and blends when retracted. They also have ones that pull up from the floor. There is hope my friend.


----------



## guzz46

No room for a theatre room, so my bed room has to suffice, it's a little small, about 3.3 meters wide by 5.6 meters long, but what can you do, on the positive side the room has a double stud wall with a single car garage between it and the rest of the house, so I can crank up the volume without disturbing the rest of the house, only the sub can cause a bit of a disturbance with some movies.

Cambridge Audio 752BD
Emotiva XPA-1 X2
Emotiva XPA-3
Legacy Audio Signature se
Legacy Audio Silver Screen hd
Legacy Audio Studio hd
SVS PC-13 Ultra

The SVS is in sealed mode pressed up against the chair so it kind of acts as a tactile transducer as well, giving the sensation of having more bass without the extra SPL, the bass is nice and tight too, overall a better improvement than where I used to have it in the rear corner in 16hz mode.
The Cambridge is a nice sounding unit too, in my opinion a better player for music than the Oppo BDP93-NXE I used to have, a warm but still detailed sound with smooth mids and highs, the Legacy's would have to be the best purchases I've ever made, really really nice sounding speakers, a big improvement over my previous speakers, Paradigm Studio 100's and Jamo C809's.
Going direct into the power amps made a big difference too, and it saved me money, it's quite rare in the hifi world when you can get a big improvement in sound without spending any money.


----------



## arjunshriram

Jamo D 7 Series


----------



## arjunshriram

guzz46 said:


> No room for a theatre room, so my bed room has to suffice, it's a little small, about 3.3 meters wide by 5.6 meters long, but what can you do, on the positive side the room has a double stud wall with a single car garage between it and the rest of the house, so I can crank up the volume without disturbing the rest of the house, only the sub can cause a bit of a disturbance with some movies.
> 
> 
> 
> Cambridge Audio 752BD
> 
> Emotiva XPA-1 X2
> 
> Emotiva XPA-3
> 
> Legacy Audio Signature se
> 
> Legacy Audio Silver Screen hd
> 
> Legacy Audio Studio hd
> 
> SVS PC-13 Ultra
> 
> 
> 
> The SVS is in sealed mode pressed up against the chair so it kind of acts as a tactile transducer as well, giving the sensation of having more bass without the extra SPL, the bass is nice and tight too, overall a better improvement than where I used to have it in the rear corner in 16hz mode.
> 
> The Cambridge is a nice sounding unit too, in my opinion a better player for music than the Oppo BDP93-NXE I used to have, a warm but still detailed sound with smooth mids and highs, the Legacy's would have to be the best purchases I've ever made, really really nice sounding speakers, a big improvement over my previous speakers, Paradigm Studio 100's and Jamo C809's.
> 
> Going direct into the power amps made a big difference too, and it saved me money, it's quite rare in the hifi world when you can get a big improvement in sound without spending any money.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 226689
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 226697



Wow


----------



## arjunshriram

Wow


----------



## evan1242

LandronArtifacts said:


> Ah yes, the wife-approval factor. In actuality, a projector can be far less intrusive than a large TV so long as you have a pull-down screen that hides and blends when retracted. They also have ones that pull up from the floor. There is hope my friend.


Very true! That new sony projector is pretty cool too. It sits on the floor about a foot or so from the wall and pretty much looks like a piece of furniture of some sort. But those are super pricey!


----------



## darthray

guzz46 said:


> No room for a theatre room, so my bed room has to suffice, it's a little small, about 3.3 meters wide by 5.6 meters long, but what can you do, on the positive side the room has a double stud wall with a single car garage between it and the rest of the house, so I can crank up the volume without disturbing the rest of the house, only the sub can cause a bit of a disturbance with some movies.
> 
> Cambridge Audio 752BD
> Emotiva XPA-1 X2
> Emotiva XPA-3
> Legacy Audio Signature se
> Legacy Audio Silver Screen hd
> Legacy Audio Studio hd
> SVS PC-13 Ultra
> 
> The SVS is in sealed mode pressed up against the chair so it kind of acts as a tactile transducer as well, giving the sensation of having more bass without the extra SPL, the bass is nice and tight too, overall a better improvement than where I used to have it in the rear corner in 16hz mode.
> The Cambridge is a nice sounding unit too, in my opinion a better player for music than the Oppo BDP93-NXE I used to have, a warm but still detailed sound with smooth mids and highs, the Legacy's would have to be the best purchases I've ever made, really really nice sounding speakers, a big improvement over my previous speakers, Paradigm Studio 100's and Jamo C809's.
> Going direct into the power amps made a big difference too, and it saved me money, it's quite rare in the hifi world when you can get a big improvement in sound without spending any money.
> 
> View attachment 226689
> 
> 
> View attachment 226697


Nice system and Wow, that is lots of power

Ray


----------



## LandronArtifacts

guzz46 said:


> Cambridge Audio 752BD
> Emotiva XPA-1 X2
> Emotiva XPA-3
> Legacy Audio Signature se
> Legacy Audio Silver Screen hd
> Legacy Audio Studio hd
> SVS PC-13 Ultra


Holy smokes! I don't even want to look at your energy bill.  Super sweet system man. I've always loved the looks of Legacy speakers, though I've never had the pleasure of hearing them in person.


----------



## phokis83

*Speakers I own*

Home Theatre Setup:
Center: Cambridge Soundworks MC500
Fronts: Cambridge Soundworks M80
Rears: Cambridge Soundworks S300
Sub: N/A

Den Setup:
L/R Stereo: JVC SP-95

I have everything unhooked right now, for I will be moving in a couple days. When I have them installed again, I will put up pictures.


----------



## BeatnikV

Nothing special here.

Four Paradigm Reference Studio 20's (the old square box ones) and the matching center. Have a set of DCM TF-1000 and TF-400 I'm debating putting into TV duty, but the 1000's are kinda big.

Stereo speakers I've got are another story, too many. Using some old 6x9 Toby's right now. Last month it was DCM Time Windows.


----------



## cranster

guzz46 said:


> No room for a theatre room, so my bed room has to suffice, it's a little small, about 3.3 meters wide by 5.6 meters long, but what can you do, on the positive side the room has a double stud wall with a single car garage between it and the rest of the house, so I can crank up the volume without disturbing the rest of the house, only the sub can cause a bit of a disturbance with some movies.
> 
> Cambridge Audio 752BD
> Emotiva XPA-1 X2
> Emotiva XPA-3
> Legacy Audio Signature se
> Legacy Audio Silver Screen hd
> Legacy Audio Studio hd
> SVS PC-13 Ultra
> 
> The SVS is in sealed mode pressed up against the chair so it kind of acts as a tactile transducer as well, giving the sensation of having more bass without the extra SPL, the bass is nice and tight too, overall a better improvement than where I used to have it in the rear corner in 16hz mode.
> The Cambridge is a nice sounding unit too, in my opinion a better player for music than the Oppo BDP93-NXE I used to have, a warm but still detailed sound with smooth mids and highs, the Legacy's would have to be the best purchases I've ever made, really really nice sounding speakers, a big improvement over my previous speakers, Paradigm Studio 100's and Jamo C809's.
> Going direct into the power amps made a big difference too, and it saved me money, it's quite rare in the hifi world when you can get a big improvement in sound without spending any money.
> 
> View attachment 226689
> 
> 
> View attachment 226697


I bet it sounds amazing, but those speakers with that tv is a little like dropping a porsche turbo engine into a ford pinto.


----------



## Clinically_ill

Hey guys, it's my first set up so it's not too crazy yet. I don't own my own place yet but I will soon & when I do I'll make a dedicated "theater room"

Speakers
-Energy Connoisseur C7 floor standing, Left & Right
-Energy Connoisseur C-C1, Center
-Energy CR-3, Rear Surrounds
Subwoofer
-SVS PB12-NSD
AVR
-Pioneer Elite SC-79
TV & Players
-Samsung 64" 550 3D, TV
-Sony PS4, Games
-Samsung BDP-5100, Blu-Ray
-Monster HTS2600, Surge Protection

I just got the Elite the other day and I LOVE it. Shortly I'll be adding some GoldenEar SuperSat3 speakers for the side surrounds for 7.1 & I also have an Emotiva UPA-200 that I bought a while ago that I'll be putting in my garage so I can listen to tunes when I work on my Subaru  haha. I would also like a second sub woofer eventually that would be awesome.


----------



## guzz46

cranster said:


> I bet it sounds amazing, but those speakers with that tv is a little like dropping a porsche turbo engine into a ford pinto.


Haha, it does look a bit like that in the picture, but when I'm in the chair it's fine, it's a 42" TV, and I sit about 2.3 meters away form it, so I wouldn't want to go any bigger.


----------



## DocOrange88

Speakers:
LCR: Behringer B212XL (3)
Surrounds: JBL 8330A (4)
Subs: Infinity 1230w (2)

I have more subs I can run, but I can't at the moment due to being in an apartment.


----------



## darthray

guzz46 said:


> Haha, it does look a bit like that in the picture, but when I'm in the chair it's fine, it's a 42" TV, and I sit about 2.3 meters away form it, so I wouldn't want to go any bigger.


Are you sure?
I sit from around 3 meters (10ft to be exact), with
a front screen of 114" and wish I could go bigger!


Ray


----------



## tahoebum

I mostly listen to 2 channel music and watch sports, so timbre matching for my main system was not important. I do have a kids TV game room with 5 matching speakers($800 each) and a SVS sub but it's sound quality is a joke compared to my main system.

Mains: Magnepan 1.7
center: pioneer elite 571 in wall
Rears: Emotiva UAC-8.2
Subs: 2- SVS sb-2000


----------



## evan1242

Just swapped the rf-15's out for a pair of KG 5.5's. 
Huge improvement 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## guzz46

darthray said:


> Are you sure?
> I sit from around 3 meters (10ft to be exact), with
> a front screen of 114" and wish I could go bigger!
> 
> 
> Ray


Damn, that must almost be like watching on an Imax screen, 42" is plenty big enough for me.


----------



## wilfredent

JMCL said:


> *Home Theater Room*
> 
> *SPEAKERS*
> Fronts: Goldenear Triton One
> Center: Goldernear Supercenter XL
> Surround: Goldenear Invisa MPX
> Rear: Goldenear Invisa MPX
> Front High: Golden Ear Supersat 3
> *AVR*
> Receiver: Yamaha RX-A 3030
> *OTHER*
> Epson 5030 Projector
> Elite Screen 135”
> Sony Blu-ray BDP-s6200
> 
> *Family Room*
> Goldenear 3D Array Soundbar
> Golderear Supersat 3
> Pioneer VSX-53
> Sony BRAVIA KDL55HX850
> PS3




PICs please


----------



## Sparky1017

I went with the Pioneer Andrew Jones complete setup-
SP-FS52'S in the front, with SP-C22 center. Sub is the SW-8MK2 and rear surrounds are the bookshelf SP-BS22-LR.


Partnered with a Yamaha HTR-3066.


----------



## JMCL

*Home Theater Room*

*SPEAKERS*
Fronts: Goldenear Triton One
Center: Goldernear Supercenter XL
Surround: Goldenear Invisa MPX
Rear: Goldenear Invisa MPX
Front High: Golden Ear Supersat 3
*AVR*
Receiver: Yamaha RX-A 3030
*OTHER*
Epson 5030 Projector
Elite Screen 135”
Sony Blu-ray BDP-s6200

*Family Room*
Goldenear 3D Array Soundbar
Golderear Supersat 3
Pioneer VSX-53
Sony BRAVIA KDL55HX850
PS3


Two rows of five home theater seating soon to come.


----------



## wilfredent

:kiss:


JMCL said:


> *Home Theater Room*
> 
> *SPEAKERS*
> Fronts: Goldenear Triton One
> Center: Goldernear Supercenter XL
> Surround: Goldenear Invisa MPX
> Rear: Goldenear Invisa MPX
> Front High: Golden Ear Supersat 3
> *AVR*
> Receiver: Yamaha RX-A 3030
> *OTHER*
> Epson 5030 Projector
> Elite Screen 135”
> Sony Blu-ray BDP-s6200
> 
> *Family Room*
> Goldenear 3D Array Soundbar
> Golderear Supersat 3
> Pioneer VSX-53
> Sony BRAVIA KDL55HX850
> PS3
> 
> 
> Two rows of five home theater seating soon to come.



Sweet looking setup bro nice


----------



## jkgsxr

Figured good a place as any for a first post .
Front l+r emp e55ti
Center emp e56ci
Surrounds emp e55wi
Sub "need new one" velodyne cht8


----------



## goalsnine

I'll join the fun...

Speakers 
Front rite and left jbl studios 530 
Center jbl studio 520
Rears onkyo htib "will be replaced "
Sub PSA xv15
Powered by denon 1712


----------



## aflorida

*Aerial Acoustics here...*

I own Aerial Acoustics speakers....front(L and R),center and surrounds(L and R) with Velodyne Subwoofer...my complete home theatre also consists of Sony 4K 65 inch 850A television,Lexicon MC12 (music/cinema) high end processor with Sunfire 5 channel 500 watt amp. To complete my home theatre I have an older Sony Blu Ray DVD player(which I plan to upgarde to likley an Oppo) and I have the new Sony FMPX10 4K media player just released this month. Cables consist of a combination of Audio Quest,and Monster.

I live in NYC and have visited Aerial Acoustics in person in Mass. and had many great conversations with owner/designer. Very nice man.


----------



## Phrehdd

5.1 set up
Goldenear Triton 7 fronts
Goldenear SuperXL center
Goldenear AON 3 backs
Older Klipsch 12" sub 

All works amazing well in my flat.


----------



## mutantyep

7.1 (height) setup.
Front LCR is Heco Victa series; floorstanders are the 600 series.
Height & surrounds are Polk Audio RM6750 series.
Sub is Wharfedale SW150.
Front LR speakers are powered from Marantz integrated PM6005.
The rest are powered from Onkyo avr 818.
Speaker cables are Monoprice 12 gauge.


----------



## leonardc

Bowers & Wilkins 804Diamond
Anthony Gallo Due rears and center
Anthony Gallo Due MPS-150 Subwoofer

attachment = cat exploring the B&W, a sure way to damage the tweeters (at least the grill)
Not a good idea at all!


----------



## fireprix

I have some semi-old time JBL speakers. Except for the sub, I'll keep 'em all until they croak and I can't find replacement parts anymore. 

Fronts: L7 four way with built in passive 12" sub 8" mid bass, mid and tweeter. Sub can be and is bi-amped. 

Center: single L1 bookshelf 6 1/2" woofer

Surround L5 four way with built in 8" sub, mid bass mid and tweeter. 

Amp: Outlaw 7200. 7 channel 200 watts per channel

Pre-pro: Integra DHC-40.2

Blu-Ray: Oppo BDP-103D

CD: Onkyo DX-C390 6 disc changer

T.V. Samsung 60" plasma

Sub: JBL PSW1200. Underpowered but useable in my smallish 12X20 room with 7' ceiling and poor acoustics.


----------



## darthray

leonardc said:


> Bowers & Wilkins 804Diamond
> Anthony Gallo Due rears and center
> Anthony Gallo Due MPS-150 Subwoofer
> 
> attachment = cat exploring the B&W, a sure way to damage the tweeters (at least the grill)
> Not a good idea at all!


LOL

I got 3 and all my speakers have no grills and my kids (the cats) never bother them,
but sure like to sit on top like yours.

And thank you all to post from everyone to share your systems and picc are always a big bonus on this thread.

Keep posting!

Ray


----------



## z0dVA

Basement 5.2

Panasonic 55 Plasma
Panamax M5400-PM
Pioneer Elite SC-35
APC S15
Pioneer Elite BDP-62FD
Sony PS3
L/R - Definitive BP7002
C - Definitive 2500
Surr - Definitive BP2X
2X Definitive Supercube I
Mostly Monoprice cabling

Family Room 2.1

Panasonic 42 Plasma
Pioneer Elite VSX-40
L/R - Pioneer SP-FS51-LR
Sub - Definitive ProSub 60
Sony PS3
APC UPS
Monster Power Conditioner

Some other odds and ends that get rotated through my desk setup


----------



## CaseyH71

Front sound stage - Tekton Design Enzo's
Surrounds (4) HTD HD-R65's
Sub - DIY (below screen) with dual Stereo Integrity HT 15's


----------



## thx_golfer

Dedicated Theatre
Klipsh THX 5.1, with plans to expand to 7.2 by Christmas

Living Room
B&W 684


----------



## ryanmid

My "home theater" 5.1 set up (living room):

Stereo: Sony STR DN1030
BluRay: PS3
Direct TV
L&R: Design Acoustics PS-10's
Center and Surrounds : Design Acoustics PS-5's
Subwoofer: Yamaha 10"
TV: Panasonic 42" LCD

Although I am sure my upgrades will never be "done"  I know I will be upgrading when money allows: 2 Velodyne Subwoofers, DIY Bass Traps and acoustic panels for reflections, 65"+ TV, and eventually Wharfedale's or PSB speakers.


----------



## Alfred02

runekc said:


> Hi, here are my speakers, all Cerwin Vega.
> 
> Front : 1215 MK II
> Subwoofer : CLSC-15S
> Center : VE-5C
> Surround : VE-5M


These are some *very rare* Speakers you got there.
I am talking about the 1215 MK II's


----------



## chaganation

Tekton Lore With Clear Cap Upgrade

It matters quite a bit what you drive them with. This is what i did over the last 18 months.

Setup#1 . Started off with twin Carver TFM-35's and Carver C-1 pre (amps completely reworked) with Oppo BDP-83 and Schiit Bifrost DAC, Morrow MA3 IC's and Morrow SP-3 speaker Cables. Pretty decent sound from old gear...could blow the house down...but also blow a few tweeters. Lacked detail and imaging. Sold everything but the Oppo and decided to try different setup.

Setup#2.....135w Harmon Kardon Reciever with the BDP-83. That lasted 3 weeks. No bass. Weak sounding compared to Ditched the HK

Setup #3 ....Kenwood 90 W receiver from who knows when. This actually rocked, but no imaging/spatial goodies. Kenwood out.

Setup #4 ...Crown XLS1000 with BDP-83 direct (RCA)....now were getting somewhere, but still lacked the detail and wallop of setup #1 .....Crown XLS1000 out. BDP-83 out too.

Setup #5 (final for now).....Crown XLS2500, Oppo BDP-105 direct to amp via Morrow MA5 XLR's. Morrow SP-6 speaker cables.

Setup #5 is a million miles from the other 4 setups. I credit the Oppo BDP-105 and the better Morrow Cabling. Soundstage deep wide and tall, with crazy sick imaging....almost 3 dimensional at times. Powerful bass, enough to blow the house down. Visitors to my house now blown away. The Lores have come alive. Only drawback now is they sound worse on the bad recordings.

My .02 is that the Lores will perform....but youve gotta feed em some decent stuff.


----------



## runekc

Alfred02 said:


> These are some *very rare* Speakers you got there.
> I am talking about the 1215 MK II's


Hi, yes they are pretty rare, they where only made for the Nordic countries, Denmark, Sweden, Norway and Finland but some have made it to the US. They where produced here in Denmark at the Dali factory. It was a collaboration between Cervin Vega and HiFi-Klubben here in Denmark.


----------



## Dude111

ssabripo said:


> There have been so many requests for people to try to see what other AVSers have, and many who would like to audition speakers, that I started a frappr group for AVS speaker owners....
> 
> so please, join and post your setup, so that others can see and maybe one day audition and share experiences in your area:
> 
> http://www.frappr.com/avsers


 
Ill just share what I have here as the other page doesnt load for me.. (@ least not presently)

I have FISHER speakers........ (STV-410M)

I only use 1 though as I prefer Mono


----------



## loop7

L/R: Vandersteen 2ce Signature
Center: Paradigm Monitor Center 3
Surrounds: None
Subwoofer: Paradigm DSP-3100


----------



## dpdpdp

HT: swan 6.1, with swan 2.1sec center, swan r3 rears and dual elemental designs a5-350 subs


----------



## dpdpdp

media room swan m200mkiii and hus stf-2


----------



## iamroc

Inland Pro Sound 2000 lol. In the process of buying a real pair as we speak.


----------



## darthray

chaganation said:


> Tekton Lore With Clear Cap Upgrade
> 
> Visitors to my house now blown away. The Lores have come alive. Only drawback now is they sound worse on the bad recordings.
> 
> My .02 is that the Lores will perform....but youve gotta feed em some decent stuff.


I don't know of those speakers, but a sign of a good speaker is when the recording is bad, the speaker will tell you as no forgiving

Ray


----------



## evan1242

darthray said:


> I don't know of those speakers, but a sign of a good speaker is when the recording is bad, the speaker will tell you as no forgiving
> 
> Ray


The more I upgrade the worse Pandora sounds! lol how would thumb drive tracks sound V.S. ones streamed straight to the reciever through the media server?


----------



## darthray

evan1242 said:


> The more I upgrade the worse Pandora sounds! lol how would thumb drive tracks sound V.S. ones streamed straight to the reciever through the media server?


Are we talking about streaming?
On my system, only original CD or Blu-ray get played.
No streaming, download or mp3 as they all sound bad to me due the compression of their recording format.

My speakers, amp and processor have no forgiveness at all.
What is in the recording is there, good and bad.

Hope this make it a little more clear of what I meant

Ray


----------



## evan1242

That's what I was thinking. I wasn't sure if streaming the same files that would be on the CD through the media server would be compressed or keep their original format. 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## bluefire529

Fronts: Mirage OMD-15 (Black)
Center: BIC/Venturi DV62CLR-S (Found at Goodwill for $15)
Surrounds: Phase Tech Teatro Surround (Bipole)
Rear Surrounds: Phase Tech 7.5VDT (Black)
Sub: Jamo Sub 650

TV: Samsung HL50A650 (50" DLP)
Video Sources: PS3 ("Fat" 80GB w/ SACD) & Toshiba HD-A2
Receiver: Onkyo TX-NR705 (W/ replacement caps)
Misc: Harman Kardon PA 2000 (Amp for fronts)


----------



## Mordy12

*No idea*

Hi, This is my first forum and i have no idea how to use it! I would love some advice on the amp and speakers I'm looking to purchase, $1000 in total. Thank you very muchly


----------



## Mordy12

Mordy12 said:


> Hi, This is my first forum and i have no idea how to use it! I would love some advice on the amp and speakers I'm looking to purchase, $1000 in total. Thank you very muchly


I'll just throw it out there!!

Yamaha RX-V675 7.2 
WHARFEDALE - DIAMOND 10.1 

absolutely no experience in this department....am i getting warm??


----------



## evan1242

Mordy12 said:


> I'll just throw it out there!!
> 
> Yamaha RX-V675 7.2
> WHARFEDALE - DIAMOND 10.1
> 
> absolutely no experience in this department....am i getting warm??


Personally I don't like that reciever. I installed one for the owner of the company I manage, and If you plan on using the app control a lot it isn't worth a whole lot and the onscreen menus could be a lot better. But this is just my opinion. I would go with denon or pioneer if it were me. 

I don't have any experience with those speakers though, so no input on that.


----------



## darthray

evan1242 said:


> That's what I was thinking. I wasn't sure if streaming the same files that would be on the CD through the media server would be compressed or keep their original format.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


All streaming or download have some compression, some more than the other.
I am no expert since I do not download anything.

In the days of Laser Disk, if you had the choice between a Dolby recording or DTS.
Must audiofile would pay more for the DTS version since there was less compression.
Now a day, thanks to Blu-ray, it does not matter since both format are supose to be compression free. Somehow, I always prefer the DTS version.
Maybe I am missing something.

Anyhow back to topic and show our systems

Ray


----------



## evan1242

darthray said:


> All streaming or download have some compression, some more than the other.
> I am no expert since I do not download anything.
> 
> In the days of Laser Disk, if you had the choice between a Dolby recording or DTS.
> Must audiofile would pay more for the DTS version since there was less compression.
> Now a day, thanks to Blu-ray, it does not matter since both format are supose to be compression free. Somehow, I always prefer the DTS version.
> Maybe I am missing something.
> 
> Anyhow back to topic and show our systems
> 
> Ray


I actually haven't even watched a blue ray on my new set up. Would an xbox one be a good player, or would I be better off getting a standalone unit for blue rays?

Also I have another question. 
Say I am watching Xfinity TV at a volume level of -20 db wich seems to be about a normal listening volume. Then if I switch to any other source, boom it's probably 3 times as loud, at the same -20 db level. 
Im assuming it has something to do with the cable box itself? (Xfinity X1)
I am using a elite VSX -70


----------



## darthray

evan1242 said:


> I actually haven't even watched a blue ray on my new set up. Would an xbox one be a good player, or would I be better off getting a standalone unit for blue rays?
> 
> Also I have another question.
> Say I am watching Xfinity TV at a volume level of -20 db wich seems to be about a normal listening volume. Then if I switch to any other source, boom it's probably 3 times as loud, at the same -20 db level.
> Im assuming it has something to do with the cable box itself? (Xfinity X1)
> I am using a elite VSX -70


My blu-ray player is an Oppo 103.
The Sony Xbox is well regarded as "a well design player"

Ray


----------



## evan1242

darthray said:


> My blu-ray player is an Oppo 103.
> The Sony Xbox is well regarded as "a well design player"
> 
> Ray


I can't find a Sony xbox. They must be rare. Just messing with ya 

I'll have to go grab some blue rays and give it a whirl on the new set up!!


----------



## mcdoc29

Polked out except subs
RTi12, CSi5, Rti6 and HSU VTF-MK3 Man Cave
Rti8,CSi3, FXiA4 and JBL E-250P Living Room
also Rti4 (2), CS1(2), R15(2), M60(2), Sony subs (2) for family room and bedroom.
Will upgrade man cave in 2015. Goldenear and B&W under consideration.


----------



## gspan01

My current set is: 
Main- Def Tech BP7006
Center-Def Tech CLR2002
Rear-- Older Polks

Im thinking about upgrading my BP7006's to either the Kef R700, Kef R300 with a sub, Wharfedale Jade 5, or Polk LSI707. I do not have the ability to demo all of these so itll be hard to make a decision. Id really appreciate some help from people that have heard or currently have any of these models. I currently have a OPPO BDP-105, Cary SLP03, Emotiva XPA-5, and Emotiva UMC-200. I mainly listen to music and play a blu ray here and there. My room isnt the best for acoustics- the living room opens to the kitchen area and I have vaulted ceilings. The Jade 5's have gotten great reviews and like the fact that placement for this speaker doesn't really effect the sound. Cant wait to hear back. Thanks again for the help!


----------



## uriah

*info please*

I have a pair of original Tempests and I have decided to use the Audrie plans for a sealed .707 Q setup. I also have a Marchand Linkwitz transform so I will be able to change Q and boost low frequency response if needed. Has anyone used the plans with the original Tempests and if so what what were the results? 

The drivers will be driven by a Hafler P 6000 delivering 500 watts rms at .09 % distortion into a 4 ohm load which is what the drivers are.


----------



## Godman

Hey all, took couple pictures of my set up ive changed it a bit and am waiting on a 15" sub to replace my 10", ill quickly run through what i have, i signed up to ask a specific question ill probably search the forms later to find an appropriate thread , here goes 

Sony Bravia 60" tv 

Yamaha receiver HTR-5790

x2 Front L/R Laser Phase L series monitor with x2 12'' subs x2 5" mids x2 3" tweeters in each 

Center Channel Polk Audio i think x2 4" mid and x1 1" tweeter

x2 Surround Sound Towers Polk Audio x2 5" mids x1 1" tweeter in each 

x2 Rear Surround Sound Towers Quest Q665 x2 5" mids x1 1" tweeter in each 

x2 Back Surround Sound Book Shelf Mission speakers 761i x2 5" mids x1 1" tweeter in each 

Sub 10" JBL 

let me know what you think?, wondering as well if anyone has run the same fronts as me the laser phase i think they are from the 70s


----------



## Hbcueducated

Mordy12 said:


> I'll just throw it out there!!
> 
> Yamaha RX-V675 7.2
> WHARFEDALE - DIAMOND 10.1
> 
> absolutely no experience in this department....am i getting warm??


I have a Yamaha V659 and it's served me well for a number of years in my HT system. Solidly built, good sound and features. No HDMI but that's not an issue for me. I have some Wharfedale Diamond 10.5s and they are nice, but I am selling them as they have been replaced in my two channel setup by PSB Imagines.

Trust your ears. If the setup sounds good to you, that's all that ultimately matters. At some point you will get the upgrade fever, but that's typically tempered by your budget, your ear, your listening space, and expansion of your knowledge base.


----------



## darthray

Hbcueducated said:


> I have a Yamaha V659 and it's served me well for a number of years in my HT system. Solidly built, good sound and features. No HDMI but that's not an issue for me. I have some Wharfedale Diamond 10.5s and they are nice, but I am selling them as they have been replaced in my two channel setup by PSB Imagines.
> 
> Trust your ears. If the setup sounds good to you, that's all that ultimately matters. At
> some point you will get the upgrade fever, but that's typically tempered by your budget, your ear, your listening space, and expansion of your knowledge base.


I realy like this part

"Trust your ears. If the setup sounds good to you, that's all that ultimately matters"

Ray


----------



## Reference_head

Klipsch pro line 3 kpt-904 in front and kpt1201s for surrounds.


----------



## evan1242

Reference_head said:


> Klipsch pro line 3 kpt-904 in front and kpt1201s for surrounds.


Nice! makes me want to start finishing off my basement even more than i already do so i can have more space, and not have to worry about approval from the wife! lol


----------



## lawdogg

Front: Paradigm 9se mkii
Sub: Paradigm PDR-10
Surrounds: Paradigm Monitor 3v2


----------



## uriah

*not Idiot*



lawdogg said:


> Front: Paradigm 9se mkii
> Sub: Paradigm PDR-10
> Surrounds: Paradigm Monitor 3v2


There is a considerable difference between idiocy and ignorance. The differential diagnosis may be summed up as following - the idiot is incapable of learning while ignorance is an eminently curable condition assuming the ignorant one is willing to learn. I have the feeling that you are willing to learn. I suspect you will discover your "dasein" has other plans in mind.


----------



## darthray

uriah said:


> There is a considerable difference between idiocy and ignorance. The differential diagnosis may be summed up as following - the idiot is incapable of learning while ignorance is an eminently curable condition assuming the ignorant one is willing to learn. I have the feeling that you are willing to learn. I suspect you will discover your "dasein" has other plans in mind.


Very well said!
At first I could not get where the "not idiot" came from untill I read "lawdogg" signature.
Very few of us have nothing to learn and I am always welcoming new lessons!

Ray


----------



## lawdogg

"The idiot is incapable of learning while ignorance is an eminently curable condition assuming the ignorant one is willing to learn." Well said indeed!

I suppose I should instead be an aspiring ignorant!


----------



## uriah

lawdogg said:


> "The idiot is incapable of learning while ignorance is an eminently curable condition assuming the ignorant one is willing to learn." Well said indeed!
> 
> I suppose I should instead be an aspiring ignorant!



I suspect "including myself" that you have lots of company. "Grin".


----------



## darthray

lawdogg said:


> "The idiot is incapable of learning while ignorance is an eminently curable condition assuming the ignorant one is willing to learn." Well said indeed!
> 
> I suppose I should instead be an aspiring ignorant!


How about?
I'm a newbie and an aspiring ignorant, that want to learn the in's and out of audio and video!

I would think that it would show that you are willing to learn while new to the hobby.



Ray


----------



## Ravetrancer

Hi

After been using Mirage M1-si as fronts for years, Mirage m3-si as rears, Polk Audio CS1000 as center and Velodyne DD15 as sub i changed it to:

Sunfire
Fronts CRS3C
Center CRS3C
Surround CRS3C
Heights CRS3
Wides CRS3
Back surround CRM2Bip
Subwoofers 2x TS-EQ12

Ive been using the Integra 80.3 prepro and have been able to just use either wides or heights.
Now im looking to buy the new Onkyo 5530 to try to setup the Sunfire with Dolby Atmos.


----------



## Twisted Mister

Living room:
AVR is SC-75
Fronts are RF-82's
Center is RC-62
Surrounds are KF-28's
Rears are RS-42's
Sub is RW-12D

Game room:
AVR is Denon-1911
Fronts are P363's
Center is PC-351
Surrounds are RS-42's
Sub is TBD


----------



## rcos

Home Theater Speakers:
Fronts: GoldenEar Triton Ones
Surrounds:GoldenEar Aon 3 (moving to Triton 7s)
Rear Surrounds GoldenEar Aon 3
Center Channel: Waiting on GE newer model
Subs: In process when I move into new HT room


Bedroom
GoldenEar Aon 2


Computer Room
Emotiva Airmotiv 4 Monitors


----------



## Marv Bagg

*My speakers*

I use an old school paradigm set up:


Mains - Studio 100 V3
Center- CC590
Surrounds - ADP590
Sub - DSP3400


But then again I'm kind of old school myself. 






















;


----------



## moinau

Hello everybody,
I'm new here, and I run 2 channels only. Maybe in the future, I might try AV, anyway, this thread is about speakers one has, so here goes...

Different rooms, different set-up...

JBL L-55
Dynaco A-25 with the SEAS drivers, 2 pairs
Dynaco A-25 with the Scanspeaks drivers, one pair. 
AR-18 one pair
AR-18s one pair
KEF Calinda
Realistic Minimus 210
Energy Veritas V-2.1

I use the Energy with the TV, a CD, and a DVD players. All others are used with modern and vintages integrated amps/receivers and different turntables.


----------



## Gecko85

moinau said:


> Hello everybody,
> I'm new here, and I run 2 channels only. Maybe in the future, I might try AV, anyway, this thread is about speakers one has, so here goes...
> 
> Different rooms, different set-up...
> 
> JBL L-55
> Dynaco A-25 with the SEAS drivers, 2 pairs
> Dynaco A-25 with the Scanspeaks drivers, one pair.
> AR-18 one pair
> AR-18s one pair
> KEF Calinda
> Realistic Minimus 210
> Energy Veritas V-2.1
> 
> I use the Energy with the TV, a CD, and a DVD players. All others are used with modern and vintages integrated amps/receivers and different turntables.


Nice...love the Dynaco's. I have a pair of A25's with SEAS drivers just waiting for a remodeled den/office to be put back into use. Some of my favorite speakers ever.


----------



## KaliKid2013

Currently have the following....

B&W...
CM10 S1 front
CM10 S1 rear
CM2C S1 Center
ASW12CM Sub

Will be upgrading within the next 30 days to B&W 800 series, probably 2 channel, I don't do a lot of 5.1 music listening and rarely watch movies.


----------



## cerwinmad

Cerwin Vega
VE-12F front
VE-5C center
VE-5M surrounds
Velodyne CHT-10R sub


----------



## moinau

KaliKid2013 said:


> Currently have the following....
> 
> B&W...
> CM10 S1 front
> CM10 S1 rear
> CM2C S1 Center
> ASW12CM Sub
> 
> Will be upgrading within the next 30 days to B&W 800 series, probably 2 channel, I don't do a lot of 5.1 music listening and rarely watch movies.


Had the chance of listening to the 805 at a dealer a while back. They were using a Simaudio integrated at the time, the Neo 340i. Very nice speaker. This is a small 2-way that surprised me big time. I'm sure the rest of the 800 line are as good or even better than the 805.


----------



## moinau

Gecko85 said:


> Nice...love the Dynaco's. I have a pair of A25's with SEAS drivers just waiting for a remodeled den/office to be put back into use. Some of my favorite speakers ever.


Hi,
I agree, also my favourite when listening to Jazz and folk. Easy to live with, not offending type, certainly not he best speaker ever, but for easy listening, hard to beat.


----------



## juancmjr

Just finished connecting my new Atlantic Technology System 4400. 4400 C, LR, SR. Keeping my Velodyne HGS-10. Paradigm and PSB speakers were replaced after 17 years of faithful service.


----------



## 24bit96.com

*KS Digital C88 Active Studio Monitors from Germany*

I use KS Digital C88, very deep bass and analytic sound without harshness - you can easily hear the difference between 16bit or 24bit recordings


----------



## pvherm

Hi guys. 
2.0 Energy RC-70's
5.1 Energy RC-LCR (3), Energy V-Surrounds (2), Hsu VTF2-MK3
It's all good.


----------



## pickering.tim

Not much to talk about (yet)
Infinity Alpha 50's Black
Polk T15s
Klipsch KC-25 Center


----------



## virii01

HT
LR - Aerial Acoustic 8B
Center - Aerial Acoustic CC3B
Surround - a/d/s Sat6
Sub - Aerial Acoustic SW12

Vintage stereo
ADS L1230

office
M-Audio AV-40

Misc
RS Minimus 7
ADS L300


----------



## marcel500

Teufel THX 5.2


----------



## jas wats

My Ascend cmt-170se ce needs an upgrade


----------



## DrJayDub

Well, hopefully you all won't think I'm still stuck in the 20th century, but I am a two channel stereo guy. 

I have a pair of PSB Synchrony two towers.


----------



## darthray

DrJayDub said:


> Well, hopefully you all won't think I'm still stuck in the 20th century, but I am a two channel stereo guy.
> 
> I have a pair of PSB Synchrony two towers.


Nothing wrong with that!
This tread is about speaker and been a stereo guy is your preference.

Thanks for sharing.

Ray


----------



## swagga mcdaddy

I'll contribute...

Definitive Tech:
BP 7004 fronts
CLR 2300 center
SM350 surrounds

Martin Logan Dynamo sub


----------



## LeFoes

5.1
Fronts: Paradigm Studio 100 V5 
Center: Paradigm Studio CC690
Sub: SVS PB13 U (just added)
Surround: some old polls (next on the upgrade list)


----------



## darthray

swagga mcdaddy said:


> I'll contribute...
> 
> Definitive Tech:
> BP 7004 fronts
> CLR 2300 center
> SM350 surrounds
> 
> Martin Logan Dynamo sub





LeFoes said:


> 5.1
> Fronts: Paradigm Studio 100 V5
> Center: Paradigm Studio CC690
> Sub: SVS PB13 U (just added)
> Surround: some old polls (next on the upgrade list)


Thanks for your contrbution.
And as always pics would be nice!

Ray


----------



## gsekhar thompson

*Speakers*

Hi,
I'm having a pair of Vienna Acoustics Beethoven Baby Grand Speakers for 2 channel Music listening.


----------



## Kressilac

Prior house, I used Boston Acoustics speakers for my theater. In my current house, I've used Episode speakers exclusively, mostly in-wall/ceiling with a few on-wall/free standing speakers. Three rooms, 24 speakers in total; 12 are newly purchased yesterday for my Atmos Theater in the basement.


----------



## suv8

AMP: Techinics SU-V8 (Circa 1980s)
Equalizer: Technics SH-8020 (Circa 1980s)
Speakers: Technics SB-A13 (Circa ? but made in Canada )


----------



## dmrex

*JBL Studio Monitor 29av-1*

Hello,

I am the general manager of a Los Angeles area restaurant--we recently remodeled and have 6 JBL studio monitors with the wall mount brackets that I am trying to sell. Was looking for some advice on the best way to do this. I'd like to sell them locally so the buyer can test and verify the quality of the speakers so I'm thinking eBay is not the best route. Any advice would be helpful.

Dave


----------



## Gecko85

dmrex said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am the general manager of a Los Angeles area restaurant--we recently remodeled and have 6 JBL studio monitors with the wall mount brackets that I am trying to sell. Was looking for some advice on the best way to do this. I'd like to sell them locally so the buyer can test and verify the quality of the speakers so I'm thinking eBay is not the best route. Any advice would be helpful.
> 
> Dave


There's an option on eBay to require local pickup only. Buyers can stop by to check them out, then use "buy it now" on eBay. Once you get the payment confirmation (only takes a couple minutes), send them on their way. Fewer flakes than Craigslist.


----------



## dmrex

Gecko85 said:


> There's an option on eBay to require local pickup only. Buyers can stop by to check them out, then use "buy it now" on eBay. Once you get the payment confirmation (only takes a couple minutes), send them on their way. Fewer flakes than Craigslist.


Thanks for the help! Really appreciate it.


----------



## richmagnus

Miller & Kreisel MPS300 LCR, S300T surrounds, Paradigm Sub1


----------



## record_spot

Currently using a pair of Pioneer S71-B standmount speakers. Very impressed with them too. Lovely build, with a rather understated sound that gives you everything without tiring the hell out of you. Much like Tannoy's DC4, which I also own (albeit a bigger cabinet), it does nothing to dispel my belief that dual concentric speakers are my preferred option against their more traditional two way separate driver arrangement.

Here's a review from Techradar, though it's of the full 5.1 suite with the floorstanders and subwoofer than just the standmount pair. For all that, it's very positive. I bought mine blind on a killer deal from a shop in London that was too good to pass up. Delighted I did.


----------



## corradizo

Trusonic JR-200M made in the 60's.


----------



## bclarkeva

*My Speakers*

Home Theater

Fronts - Legacy Signature III
Center - Legacy Silver Screen
Sides - Celestion CS-100
Rear - Vandersteen CS1
Subs - Dayton Audio 12 in and 15 in


Living Room

Celestion SL700s

Sub - Sunfire TrueSub


----------



## postrokfan

HT
FR/FL-B&W CM5 S1s
Center-B&W CMC2
Surrounds-CM5 S1s
Subwoofer-B&W ASW610

Office
FR/FL-Ascend Acoustics Sierra-1

Alternate 2-channel
B&W 683 S2


----------



## AudiophileGeek

*Just to say hi*

Hi guys,

I'm new to this forum and here to make new friends but let me just say that I use an Ultrasone Pro 900 headset coupled with my FiioE17 to give it the most badass bass ever. 

Cheers


----------



## healthnut

I have Ascend Sierra 2's, a Sierra Horizon center and 4 Axiom Q8 Quadrapoles in the rear, along with 2 sealed 15" Rythmik subs: it's the best system I've ever had in some 30 years in home theater.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alkilpatrick

healthnut said:


> I have Ascend Sierra 2's, a Sierra Horizon center and 4 Axiom Q8 Quadrapoles in the rear, along with 2 sealed 15" Rythmik subs: it's the best system I've ever had in some 30 years in home theater.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How are you enjoying the Ascend Sierra 2's for music? I'm kicking around a pair of these for a dedicated 2.1 channel set up.


----------



## healthnut

Very detailed, spacious, nuanced, airy: can't believe it can get much better at any price. They replaced Magnepan 3.7's...


----------



## misko72

Svs ultra towers
Ultra center
Svs pb 13...
Really happy...for now


----------



## HTmarket

*Speaker Atlantic 8200's*

I have Atlantic 8200 system.

Left
Center
Right

the left and right have pedwoofers in them as that was the original design, they recently don't do ped woofers anymore just box woofer.

I have surrounds also.

It's a 5.2 system as I only have 1 row of seats.

Alan Hutchinson
HTmarket.com


----------



## 4fit?

Nothing special here, but thought I'd post up anyway. 

Living room setup

Polk Monitor 60 Series II mains
Polk CS1 center
Old Yamaha surrounds (to be replaced with something soon)
BIC F12 (waiting on my new SVS PC12-NSD to be shipped!)


----------



## IamCornholio

Hello, Newb here. I am getting ready to buy an Energy 7.2 system for my 19x17 HT. The cost is around $2,000.00 which fits into my budget. What are your thoughts on this system? I think it's a step down from Best Buy's top Energy model. I think it's this model towers
Energy - 5-1/2" 2.5-Way Tower Speaker 

Thanks


----------



## lovinthehd

Cornholio, start a new thread or search for threads on the speakers you're interested in. A good friend of mine would dispute your screen name....(which is what caught my eye)


----------



## dr_gallup

I've got an all Mirage OMD lineup except for my sub. Currently limited to 7.1 by my receiver but I now have enough speakers for an 11.1 or a 7.1.4 Atmos setup (Mirage OMD's probably NOT good for Atmos). My sub is a DIY 12 cu ft enclosure with a JBL 2245 18" driver. Based on an article in AUDIO magazine by some JBL engineers ~30 years ago. 

My 11 Mirages are:

Fronts OMD-28 (2)
Surrounds OMD-15 (2)
Rears OMD-R (2)
Centers OMD-C1 (1)
Not used presently OMD-5 (4)


----------



## tansahk

Here are my speakers for my living room 5.1 setup. The NHT's are about 14 years old and the SVS about 10 years. Still going strong, but recently getting the upgrade itch. Starting to read around to see what's out there today. 

Front: NHT 2.9
Center: Audiocenter - 2
Surround: NHT 1.5
Sub: SVS PB12 plus/2


----------



## patsfan189

So helpful but none.. thats why I'm here now!


----------



## decibels

I recently upgraded to Paradigm speakers and loving the sound!

Front - Studio 60
Centre - Studio CC
Surround - Studio 20

I am still on the search for the right Paradigm sub and additional surround to move up to a 7.2 setup and eventually Atmos.


----------



## jsil

I had NHT VS-1.2 towers and VS-2a center speaker and kept the NHT VS 1.2 satellites and superzero for surrounds. But last year I switch to KEF speakers. 

My new speaker set up 7.1.

Front: Q900
Center: Q600c
Surround: NHT VS-1.2 satellites and superzero for surround rears.
Sub: HSU VTF-15H


----------



## quinn4528

I just picked up the 703s and loving them. Looking to upgrade my living room system with a couple of 803s if I can sell what I have, 704s/705s/HTM7 in a very nice cherry.


DEDICATED ROOM
7.2.4 - ATMOS, 11.2 NeoX
B&W 703s, 704s, 705s, HTM4S
Paradigm 60R-30 in ceiling (8)
Velodyne DD 18, HGS 15

LIVING ROOM\
5.1
B&W 704s, 705s, HTM7
Velodyne HGS 12

BEDROOM
3.1
B&W DM 302, CC3
Paradigm Cube 10


----------



## perrrob

I wanted a small 5.1 setup that doesn't overwhelm the room (13' x 13'), sounds *really good* to my untrained ears. 

Front: Klipsch RB-61 II
Center: Klipsch RC-42 II
Surround: Klipsch RS-41 II
Sub:Klipsch SW-110


----------



## Dave in Houston

I recently cobbled together a 5.0 system with some stuff I had around from the days when I had time to be a true audiophile.

Left and right: Acoustat 2+2
Center: Cambridge Soundworks Centerstage 
Surrounds: Minimus 7

I think these are all obsolete, but they were well regarded in their day.

Then I added a subwoofer to get to a 5.1 system: PSA XV15SE.

The Acoustats sound quite good to me, but I don't really have a reference point for what a 5.1 system should sound like. If there's someone in the southwest Houston area who wants to come over here, then invite me for a listen, that would be pretty cool.


----------



## Dave in Green

I have an odd mix-and-match speaker setup that's evolved over the years. For many years I had ADS L400 satellites along with a Hsu TN1220 HO subwoofer with Hsu 250W plate amp. This was a really nice combination that was very musical with lots of low end punch.

But I've always been fascinated with Magnepans, and finally replaced the L400s with a pair of MMGWs. This considerably opened up the sound stage and gave me more of the "you are there" experience that the L400s couldn't quite deliver. The day I first set up the Maggies with the TN1220 HO, my wife and I were up until 2 a.m. playing all of our old favorite albums and marveling at sounds we hadn't heard before.

When we began watching more home theater I just couldn't get the sound to balance. With the MMGWs so far apart in the two corners of the room, I thought the system might be missing the anchoring effect of the center dialog channel. So I temporarily set up one of the old L400s as a center channel. It worked pretty well and convinced me I needed a center speaker, but it just wasn't well balanced in character with the Maggies.

So my last addition was to find a center channel speaker that came close to the MMGWs in character. After much research, I settled on an NHT SuperZero 2.1. To my ears it was a match made in heaven. Even though the SuperZero is a small, sealed box, it tends to disappear like the MMGWs. Neither the SuperZero nor MMGWs will play really loud, but we never really listen at high levels. At moderate levels this system provides all I could ask for with both music and home theater.

This system can be replicated for less than $1,000, though with a different model subwoofer as the TN1220 HO is no longer in production. The real key is matching the MMGWs with a SuperZero center speaker. I still read speaker reviews as I have for more than 50 years. But I'm no longer tempted to replace what I have as I think it would cost me a fortune to get a noticeably better sound!


----------



## Dave in Houston

Dave in Green said:


> After much research, I settled on an NHT SuperZero 2.1. To my ears it was a match made in heaven. Even though the SuperZero is a small, sealed box, it tends to disappear like the MMGWs. Neither the SuperZero nor MMGWs will play really loud, but we never really listen at high levels. At moderate levels this system provides all I could ask for with both music and home theater.


This might be a good fit for my Acoustats as well. Is it one of the bookshelf speakers, or is it the center channel speaker?

Thanks!

Dave


----------



## Dave in Green

Dave, I did quite a bit of research on center speakers and came to the conclusion after reading many different opinions that a single bookshelf speaker can be as good as or even better than a dedicated center speaker. The pros and cons I read about the NHT SuperZero 2.1 almost exactly matched those of the MMGW -- fantastic midrange and a quick drop-off under 100Hz. So even though NHT also offers dedicated center speakers, I went with a single SuperZero, a mini-bookshelf speaker that costs only $99.95 apiece and doesn't have to be bought in pairs. I think my research was well-rewarded as there's an uncanny similarity in sound character between the SuperZero and MMGW.


----------



## walter duque

Hello everyone, I am new to this forum, looks very interesting and a lot of action. I figured I have to make my first post sooner or later.
My speakers are from a little known company but I am very pleased with them.

Speakers are Cinepro Evo-2 
7.2 but I am only using it as 5.2 since I have no where to mount the sides surrounds (which weigh 62#).
Subs are (2) 15" passive down firing isobaric.


----------



## kevin82287

Monoprice 7604 x4
Monoprice 6317


----------



## Modern Times

*Polk Audio LSiM*

Greetings people.... I've had different Paradigm systems through the years but I recently sold them and bought some Polk Audio LSiM speakers. I'm very happy with them. 

11.5 (Neo X and Odyssey DSX) + Tactile Transducers setup. 

LSiM 707 pair (Main Speakers)
LSiM 706 Center Channel
LSiM 703 bookshelf - 4 pair (1 pair not used at the moment).
LSiM 702 F/X - Surround Speakers

SVS PB 2000 Sub-woofers (Pair)
SVS PC12 NSD Cylinder Sub-woofers (Pair)

Not really speakers but kind of.
Crowson Technology D-501 Tactile Motion Amplifier
Crowson Technology TES100 (Stereo Tactile Motion System)

Regards,
Tom


----------



## John Sully

My rather old and boring speaker system...

Mains: Boston CR9
Center: Boston CR2
Rears: Boston CR6

Oh, yeah, the sub...

Velodyne: HGS-15.

So while the speakers are OK, the sub? The sub is killer!


----------



## darthray

We need more pics folks


Ray


----------



## walter duque

Small *Cinepro* apartment system: 14X14 room size. Rear sound stage has been changed.


----------



## dannybenz

Main
Selah Presitigo
Dual Epik Empires
 Second 
Wharfedale 9.6
Computer
GR Research N2x
BIC F12

Sent from my SM-P600 using Tapatalk


----------



## darthray

walter duque said:


> Small *Cinepro* apartment system: 14X14 room size. Rear sound stage has been changed.



Look good


Ray


----------



## bushmechanic

It's all JBL Studio L here.


----------



## COmusicaddict

Greetings All,

I'm relatively new to the site and I am curious as to who might have experience with the Excite X-12 speakers. What do you think about them and what have you used to amplify them with?

I ask as I am in the process of awaiting a used pair of the X-12 speakers. When they arrive my plan is to use them with an older Accuphase CD player and a Musical Fidelity A3.5 integrated amplifier. I do have the option of pre-amping out to a McCormack DNA-1 for the power amplification if desired. The X-12's will be mated with an R.E.L. Storm III subwoofer for the bottom end. The only iffy thing is the room which is 'big enough' (17' x 22' w/ceiling 8' front sloping to 12' rear) at about 3700 cubic feet with two good sized openings to other areas. I don't intend to blast it but... (and this is a temporary situation)

I bought the X-12's unheard based on my experience over the last 3-1/2 years with a pair of Sapphires that serve as my main speakers in Colorado Springs. Those, eventually, should be inhabiting the room the X-12s will be in (but I will have to retire and move first). The Sapphires run with an R.E.L. Britannia B1 sub crossed at about 28Hz and are powered by a (laugh if you must) Wyred 4 Sound STI-1000 integrated amp (which is far better than the McCormack was).

Anyhow, thanks for any thoughts or opinions any of you may have. I look forward to dropping in to this site in the future.

Mark A, Colorado Springs


----------



## JA Fant

Beautiful pics All!

my old reference speakers were B&W 805.

my new reference speakers are Thiel CS 2.7


----------



## oompaloompus

Fronts Paradigm Studio 100 v5
Center Paradigm Studio CC 590 v5
Rear Cerwin Vega LS-5 (gonna upgrade to the Paradigm Milleniaone soon)


----------



## DownhomeUpstate

*Late to the party*

I'm a 2-channel guy:

Blumenstein Orca Classics in caramelized bamboo w/sub(s) (just sold my REL T2, to be replaced with a stereo pair of GR Research SW-12-04 Direct Servo drivers and Rythmik A370PEQ amps, mounted in Danny Richie's DIY "sand box" cabs) ; and, alternatively,

Tekton Design M Lores


----------



## Snowdogyyz

Fronts- Paradigm Studio 100's V2; center is a CC V2, rears are Studio 40's V2; sub is SVS PB1000. I also have a modest two channel set up with Paradigm Studio 60's V2.











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dedobot

I'm stereo guy - Focal Aria 948 :


----------



## chilort

RF-7ii mains, RF-62ii center, tiny Klipsch rears, LilWrecker sub. Crown amps for mains and sub.


----------



## abajetta2

chilort said:


> RF-7ii mains, RF-62ii center, tiny Klipsch rears, LilWrecker sub. Crown amps for mains and sub.


How do you like those klipsch reference?

Me personally am runnin Jbl studio 530s upstairs with a si15ht and klipsch icon kf26 downstairs


----------



## healthnut

I have Ascend Acoustics Sierra 2 fronts, a Horizon (with RAAL) center, and Axiom quadrupole surrounds.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caloyzki

Energy RC 70 fronts
Energy RC LCR center
Energy RC LCR surrounds
Mirage Omni 12 subwoofer
Rythmik LV12R subwoofer


----------



## Sivar

Main: Ascend Sierra Tower W\ RAAL tweeter
Surrounds: Ascend Sierra 2
Center: Ascend Sierra Horizon W\ RAAL tweeter
LFE: Two Rythmik F25 subs
--
Amp: Emotiva XPR-5
Pre-amp: Emotiva UMC-1
Source: Amazon FireTV W\ XBMC accessing a 16TB media server
Video: BenQ HT-1075 projecting onto 120" Elite CineWhite screen (both a great value!)


----------



## Sivar

healthnut said:


> Very detailed, spacious, nuanced, airy: can't believe it can get much better at any price. They replaced Magnepan 3.7's...


That's been my experience, too. For the first time ever I feel absolutely no need to upgrade. I mean, what would I upgrade to?
Oh yeah, the Sierra Towers. Those are on order.


----------



## healthnut

Awesome! I'd be interested in hearing your views on how the Towers compare with the Sierra 2's.


----------



## lovinthehd

Sivar said:


> Main: Ascend Sierra Tower W\ RAAL tweeter
> Surrounds: Ascend Sierra 2
> Center: Ascend Sierra Horizon W\ RAAL tweeter
> LFE: Two Rythmik F25 subs
> --
> Amp: Emotiva XPR-5
> Pre-amp: Emotiva UMC-1
> Source: Amazon FireTV W\ XBMC accessing a 16TB media server
> Video: BenQ HT-1075 projecting onto 120" Elite CineWhite screen (both a great value!)


Just curious, did you get that amp for these speakers? Wish I could have Sierra 2s for surrounds! (I'm Sierra-1s NrT L/C/R, 170SEs surrounds, 200SEs rear surrounds)


----------



## Sivar

lovinthehd said:


> Just curious, did you get that amp for these speakers? Wish I could have Sierra 2s for surrounds! (I'm Sierra-1s NrT L/C/R, 170SEs surrounds, 200SEs rear surrounds)


I did. My research indicates that there is little difference between reasonable quality class A/B amps, but that it is desirable to have a headroom to avoid clipping.
At full power, this amp would probably melt the towers and definitely the Sierra 2's, but theoretically it will have the reserves to never clip, and I got a decent deal on Audiogon.

The 170SE's/200SE's are probably better as surrounds -- they still sound great but likely have a wider dispersion since they use domes rather than tweeters. I think the Sierra 2's are a bit overkill for surrounds (especially price-wise) so I may change to something more like your setup and use the 2's as my PC speakers (where I listen to a lot of music).

The Sierra 1's with the NrT dome are reportedly alarmingly fantastic speakers so I doubt an upgrade would do all that much more than drain your wallet! Even Curtis, the Ascend forum founder, uses 1's as his main speakers.


----------



## lovinthehd

I think you have headroom to spare....I'm using a 300w/ch class D amp myself and its definitely overkill (at least until I finally build some subs). Do you find much advantage for the Sierra2 surrounds if listening to multich music? 
The stock tweeters were no slouch either, I originally had bought the Sierra1s as a used set with only the center upgraded by the previous owner, used them for a while that way (no significant difference that way, but never tried a direct a/b) then I installed the NrTs on the L/R to see if it made a significant difference (didn't IMHO, would call it subtle).


----------



## CheYC

5.1 System:

Mains: JBL L880s
Center: JBL LC1
Surrounds: JBL L810s
Sub: Rythmik LV12R
Receiver: Denon AVR1913


----------



## Sivar

lovinthehd said:


> I think you have headroom to spare....I'm using a 300w/ch class D amp myself and its definitely overkill (at least until I finally build some subs). Do you find much advantage for the Sierra2 surrounds if listening to multich music?
> The stock tweeters were no slouch either, I originally had bought the Sierra1s as a used set with only the center upgraded by the previous owner, used them for a while that way (no significant difference that way, but never tried a direct a/b) then I installed the NrTs on the L/R to see if it made a significant difference (didn't IMHO, would call it subtle).


I have not yet listened to any multi-channel music on this system. In fact, the Sierra 2's are currently my mains since my Sierra Towers (and Horizon center) haven't yet arrived (~ 2wks before expected shipment).
My temporary surrounds are some old Klipsch KSB-3.1's. Even so, I need to get a hold of some multi-channel music. Hadn't thought about it much.


----------



## chilort

abajetta2 said:


> How do you like those klipsch reference?
> 
> Me personally am runnin Jbl studio 530s upstairs with a si15ht and klipsch icon kf26 downstairs


I love my RF-7iis.


----------



## Tmac30

Mains Paradigm Studio 100 V5
Center Paradigm Studio CC-690 V5
Surrounds Paradigm Studio 20 V5
No sub yet. Looking to buy one soon.


----------



## Reefdvr27

Reference_head said:


> Klipsch pro line 3 kpt-904 in front and kpt1201s for surrounds.


 @Reference_head
I am curious about your Klipsh pro speakers. I imagine you like them or they would not be there, but what is your opinion on them? I imagine they are dynamic, but how do they fair with music? Have you heard anything to compare them to like the JTR? Just curious. Thanks for any info. 

Dave


----------



## Reference_head

Reefdvr27 said:


> @Reference_head
> I am curious about your Klipsh pro speakers. I imagine you like them or they would not be there, but what is your opinion on them? I imagine they are dynamic, but how do they fair with music? Have you heard anything to compare them to like the JTR? Just curious. Thanks for any info.
> 
> Dave


The performance in movies and music are both great. Im not very good with reviews. I just sound like a fan boy when I try lol.


----------



## heihei

Hello, i'm new here.
Bought a pair of Wharfedale Diamond 230 recently. very value for money.


----------



## wildcrd

I've been here for awhile, but never posted my setup.

Focal Electra 1008be fronts
Focal Electra cc1008be center
Rythmik E15HP Subwoofer

(under) driven by a Denon 2312ci, looking at maybe a Marantz AV with Emotiva once they get HDMI & HDCP sorted, but opinions are always welcome 

Sources are various digital, streaming and blu-ray, looking to get an Oppo.


----------



## sonicdeth

Recently got a pair of Epos Epic 2 Speakers, couldn't be happier!


----------



## sonicdeth

Oh, forgot to mention, on sale half price! normally go for 8 hundred


----------



## B-O-B'03

Sheesh, been a member since 2005 and my 5th post... 

In the den I have:
Def Tech BP2002TL for L/R
Def Tech ProCenter C2
Def Tech ProCinema 200 as the rear surrounds
Sony DA777ES Receiver
4 X Sony CDP-CX450 400 disc changers
Sony BDP-S570
Sony KDL46V25 Display

My home office:
Pioneer HPM-100
Marantz 2265b receiver
Pioneer PL-S50 Turntable
Sony CDP-CX355 300 CD Jukebox

Small theater in my son's old room:
Def Tech ProCinema 600 5.1 system
Pioneer VXS-1121-K Receiver 
Panasonic DMP-BDT220
Panasonic TC-L55ET5 Display

Patio & backyard:
4 X Niles OS10 outdoor speakers
Sony DE697 Receiver (patio audio)
Sony DE197 Receiver (back yard audio)
Vizio 32something Display

I purchased the HPM-100s and the 2265b new, in 1976 and they will shake stuff off the shelves in my office 

The 4 X 400 disc changers, in the den, are controlled by a Nirvis Slinky and a laptop running their jukebox software, they all feed into a Nirvis Cross-bar digital audio switch and the outputs of the switch feed the 2 receivers on the patio as well as the receivers in the den, theater and my office.

I can listen to and control my CD music from anywhere in the house, with stuff I bought in the nineties :nerd:

-Brian


----------



## Electrospin

Just joined. Been lurking for a while, learning things. 

Current setups:
Home Theater with 
PSB Image T6s, C5 center, S5 surrounds and Golden Ear Force Field 5. The receiver is an Integra 40.5.

Stereo setup: B and W CMS 1 S2 currently paired with an Onkyo HT R520 Receiver and Sub woofer. Music source is a Mac Pro with digital optical connection. 

Love pretty much all types of music. I look forward to participating on the forum.


JMD


----------



## Electrospin

Typo! that would be B and W CM1 S2! Sorry.

JMD


----------



## alkilpatrick

I have polk Audio LSI9's fronts with the Fortress Plus crossover mods from VR3mods, LSIC center and some kind of Polk satellite's with dual SVS subs at my main zone. I use a Pioneer VSX-1121K for HT and Parasound P5 preamplifier and A21 amplifier for 2 channel. In my small zone 2 room I have Ascend Acoustic Sierra 2's running of a 30 watt per channel class D amplifier with an older Mirage subwoofer. Going to set up another zone soon in the screened in porch based upon using a Emotiva XPA-5 amplifier I have, probably with some decent ceiling speakers and a couple of subs and center channel only. I will have a flat screen mounted above the porch fireplace. Just got a friends and family 50% off coupon from Polk so maybe I'll purchase some of their ceiling speakers.


----------



## alkilpatrick

Forgot to mention I have some 4 ohm Polk LSI 8" round ceiling speakers with the ring radiator tweeters and 10" passive ceiling mounted sub at the boat house running off a Onkyo integrated amplifier and separate sub amp. I noticed Polk is still selling the LSI series ceiling speakers so maybe that's what I'll get for the screened in porch.


----------



## darthray

Seem to me, no one is posting much pics since SVS changed there firmware.
I also cannot figure how to post picture from my computer since I have to use an outside source.
Too bad, the old firmware was so much easier to use and seem lots more members were posting picture of their system


But do like the new software telling you made a spelling mistake when you do one.
Too bad we can not have both.


Ray


----------



## nb67

Tekton Pendragons LCR and polk LSiF/X surrounds. Media room is still a work in progress getting old acoustic panels wrapped in black and screen on order.
Replaced my pen center with the 1099, the clarity of the 1099 is really apparent. will post more pics later.


----------



## Tom899

Front: Klipsch RB-81 II
Center: Klipsch RC-62 II
Surround: Polk Audio RC80i 2-Way In-Ceiling Speakers
Back Surround: Polk Audio RC80i 2-Way In-Ceiling Speakers
Subs: (2) HSU VTF-3MK4
Mid Bass Module: HSU MBM-12


----------



## senjey

Energy CF70 fronts
Energy CC10 center
Energy CF30 rears
Klipsch SW350 and Klipsch RW-12d subs


----------



## darthray

nb67 said:


> Tekton Pendragons LCR and polk LSiF/X surrounds. Media room is still a work in progress getting old acoustic panels wrapped in black and screen on order.



Look good!
A narrow room, but you made it work.
Congrats.


Ray


----------



## lovethesound

Bowers & Wilkins 802 Diamonds.


----------



## SGlovesSound

*Swan 2.1se*

I currently have Swan 2.1se's powered by a Pioneer SC1222 receiver (class D amp). I find it powers them nicely. I have to say, the Swans have a huge sound stage for their size, and I don't think I would have been any happier spending twice as much on a pair of speakers. In addition, they look fantastic (piano black). I also find the highs and mids to be detailed, hearing notes I hadn't heard before with my older speakers (Klipsch SB3). For my room size, 16' by 24' with 16' cathedral ceiling opening up to a small dining room and kitchen, they fill the room with ease. Only reason I went with the Pioneer SC1222 was because I was going to run a home theater setup with 2 subs, but I listen to music mostly. Either way, it serves the purpose. I'd HIGHLY recommend the Swan D2.1se. 

I mostly listen to jazz, blues, country and rock on them.


----------



## Godman

before and after with the new sub massive change fills up the space well got lucky and it sits about a finger gap lower than my tv , i plan on getting another one to sit on the other site


----------



## Mballen

*B&w, ml*

Bowers and Wilkins CM9s and Martin Logan 1500x sub


----------



## Seeleo

*Speakers*

Definitive Technology BP 7006 main, Mythos 3 center, BP2X surround.


----------



## wrenchMONKEY_

Marantz 6009 AVR
Monitor Audio Silver 6 and Silver Center
Love the setup so far. 
Actually went with the Bronze BX2 and Center, but took them back and got the Silvers two days later.


Found out I am going away for two months in the new year. Wife got me B&W P7's as a early XMAS present. Fantastic.


----------



## darthray

wrenchMONKEY_ said:


> Marantz 6009 AVR
> Monitor Audio Silver 6 and Silver Center
> Love the setup so far.
> Actually went with the Bronze BX2 and Center, but took them back and got the Silvers two days later.
> 
> 
> Found out I am going away for two months in the new year. Wife got me B&W P7's as a early XMAS present. Fantastic.



Nice set-up.
A little word of advice.


Move your center about 1/2 an inch forward and tilt-it up a little.
It might do wonder for your sound.


Thank you for pics.


Ray


----------



## wrenchMONKEY_

Thanks for the advice Ray. I will give that a go, I have some shims that I can use to tilt it up. I've been learning so much over this past week, it has been great. From crossovers to placement to tweaking the AVR and other stuff. I look foward to listening to CDs and watching Blue Rays now for the sound quality. 



darthray said:


> Nice set-up.
> A little word of advice.
> Move your center about 1/2 an inch forward and tilt-it up a little.
> It might do wonder for your sound.
> Thank you for pics.
> Ray


----------



## darthray

wrenchMONKEY_ said:


> Thanks for the advice Ray. I will give that a go, I have some shims that I can use to tilt it up. I've been learning so much over this past week, it has been great. From crossovers to placement to tweaking the AVR and other stuff. I look foward to listening to CDs and watching Blue Rays now for the sound quality.



You are more then Welcome.
It is important that the center stick out a little bit to remove reflection from the cabinet and the tilt up is to bring all 3 tweeters from your front stage to be aligned.


If you can not find it (I posted many time on how to do it) or not sure how to do it.
Either reply by quoting me or PM me and I will more than glad to help you when time permit.


All the best


Ray


----------



## audiomirage

*11.2 Home Theater: Speakers:* 
Front Main-Mirage OMD-28's (Rosewood)
Center-Mirage OMD-C2 (Rosewood)
Front High-Mirage OMD-5's (Rosewood)
Front Wide-Mirage OMD-5's (Rosewood)
Side & Rear Surrounds-Mirage OMD-5's (Rosewood)
Subwoofers (2) Mirage Omni S10's


----------



## monnerat

Very happy owner B&W 600 series, 683, 585, HTM2 and Pioneer Elite SC-55 receiver


----------



## Satanicat

I have a Bose 301 Series IV as my center channel currently. I believe this is the worst of the 5 speakers I am using even though it's pretty good alone.

FR/FL using a pair of Hitachi HS-430 speakers.
SR/SL using a pair of Pioneer CS-R5100 speakers.

For the SW I am using that 10" woofer that came with the Logitech Z-5500 that I've had for about a decade now (it's been a long time!) and it still provides enough bass for me to enjoy.

I have a Sony receiver, not the best, but does what I need and has a lot of options.

I've attached a screenshot of my sloppy setup viewing from the couch.

Also, if anyone knows anything about these two Hitachi HS-430 speakers I have I would love to hear about them. Reviews and whatnot. For some reason, these are incredibly difficult to find any information about online. I know they're quite old, but they're in mint condition and sound incredible to me.


----------



## tvckmiller

Arcam AVR300 with Parasound Halo. Zu Audio Omen Defs with Omen Center. Seaton Submersive HP, Oppo BD103d, kef q70 surrounds. Sounds really detailed for HT! Surprised Zu doesn't get more love here. I like them about as well as the Vandersteen 2ce sigs but much easier load to drive. When I'm serious about 2 channel listing I plug into the 1973 Marantz 2230 and they are pure magic!


----------



## darthray

Satanicat said:


> I have a Bose 301 Series IV as my center channel currently. I believe this is the worst of the 5 speakers I am using even though it's pretty good alone.
> 
> FR/FL using a pair of Hitachi HS-430 speakers.
> SR/SL using a pair of Pioneer CS-R5100 speakers.
> 
> For the SW I am using that 10" woofer that came with the Logitech Z-5500 that I've had for about a decade now (it's been a long time!) and it still provides enough bass for me to enjoy.
> 
> I have a Sony receiver, not the best, but does what I need and has a lot of options.
> 
> I've attached a screenshot of my sloppy setup viewing from the couch.
> 
> Also, if anyone knows anything about these two Hitachi HS-430 speakers I have I would love to hear about them. Reviews and whatnot. For some reason, these are incredibly difficult to find any information about online. I know they're quite old, but they're in mint condition and sound incredible to me.


 
If I was you.


I would ditch the BOSE 301 as a center.
Point aside from my hate for BOSE products, if you have a second 301, you could use them for surronds they might work well for your situation.


Not for center duty since they rely on direct/reflecting due to the way they are built (2 tweeter facing at opposite direction).
You would better serve by using your 2 main and center set to phantom as no center, your main will split the duty and will make a better job than the 301 due to the way it was engineer to use reflection of the walls.


Don't take it the wrong way, just trying to help-out


Ray


----------



## ericc191

My current setup are Infinity IL10x2(left one is damaged) paired to a Yamaha RX-A740BL connected to my PC via S/PDIF.

I tried the Energy RC-10, but the sound just wasn't clear enough for me. Now I'm waiting for a pair of SVS Ultra Bookshelfs to come in. Went with the real Oak veneer since I am only renting a room right now while I finish school. The piano black option would have just been begging to get scratched up! Also, I plan to use the port plugs with the SVS speakers since they are going to be so close to the wall. I'm also looking for a small sub to pair with them if anyone has a good recommendation.


----------



## Stainz

HT was (old house): Front = 2 x Polk Monitor (in bookcases) & Klipsch KV-2 center. Each channel had it's own Radio Shack 12" passive sub. Rear = 2 x Polk Monitor (on wall) and one 12" passive sub. Driven by a Yamaha RX-V480. (~20 years ago!)


HT now (new house): Front = 3 x Infinity P363 (floor). 12" Polk PSW-505 (Mostly off!) powered sub. Rear = 2 x Infinity P363 (floor). Driven by an Onkyo TX-SR505. 


My home office music stereo: 2 x Infinity P163 on foam in bookcases driven by Onkyo TX-8020 2 ch rcvr & C7030 CD player.


My wife's (Early Christmas present!) home office music stereo: 2 x Infinity P363 (floor) fed by Sony STRHD130 2 ch rcvr & Sony CD changer.


My short wave receivers drive their own Infinity P143 speakers on a shelf. Also, a JBL LSR305 5" powered studio monitor, most of the time used with a Lowe HF-225 on 10 kHz bw and synchronous AM detection for hifi short wave reception (Radio Australia just signed off!).


Finally, my old Polk Monitors and the Yamaha RV-V480 with the old cranky Yamaha DVD player for CDs have been recycled in my sole upstairs room - a designed/wired media room turned model train room.


I really like Infinity speakers... and I don't get rid of much!


----------



## alextheg

Evening.

My current setup........

Kef Q900 front left and right
Kef Q600c in the middle
Monitor Audio BX2 rear left and right

Powered by a Pioneer VSX-LX52 with a BDP-LX52 blu-ray player. All housed in a BDI Mirage AV cabinet.

To be honest , some of the setup may be a bit on the large side for my space but hell ....... it does sound good and the wife doesnt mind. The BX2's will be getting replaced , probably with kef Q100 or 300's and am also waiting to add a sub. Cant decide between the Kef Q400b, REL T9 or the new model from SVS. Cant recall the model number right now , just know its around £600......got some saving to do. 

Luckily the Q900's dish up LOADS of bass


----------



## wrenchMONKEY_

tagged for more info


----------



## alextheg

More info regarding ?


----------



## lemonslush

Computer setup is JBL 305 monitors, 

Tv room setup:
Kef 3005 5 speaker set
Yamaha 665 AV
SVS pb 12+
klipsch 12" ported sub
dual 10" p1000 Cambridge SW
70" sharp

Theater 
120" screen
Denon X4000
12 ported 18" HT18s
Klipsch Rc64II, Rf-82II,Rb-61,RS-3II
2 xInuke6000dsp
2x inuke 3000dsp
2 x crown x1000
ps4
HTPC (soon, all paid for getting built now)















(old pic)

Office 
37" vizio 
HK receiver 
Cambridge soundworks 300 seriers 5.0 set
xbox360

bedroom 
55" sharp
vizio sound bar !
ps3 for movies


----------



## darthray

lemonslush said:


> Computer setup is JBL 305 monitors,
> 
> Tv room setup:
> Kef 3005 5 speaker set
> Yamaha 665 AV
> SVS pb 12+
> klipsch 12" ported sub
> dual 10" p1000 Cambridge SW
> 70" sharp
> 
> Theater
> 120" screen
> Denon X4000
> 12 ported 18" HT18s
> Klipsch Rc64II, Rf-82II,Rb-61,RS-3II
> 2 xInuke6000dsp
> 2x inuke 3000dsp
> 2 x crown x1000
> ps4
> HTPC (soon, all paid for getting built now)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (old pic)
> 
> Office
> 37" vizio
> HK receiver
> Cambridge soundworks 300 seriers 5.0 set
> xbox360
> 
> bedroom
> 55" sharp
> vizio sound bar !
> ps3 for movies



Nice


Ray


----------



## arftech

Mainly listen to 2 channel but will occasionally play a Blu-Ray movie.

My speakers:

2 Sonus faber Liuto Towers
2 Sonus faber Liuto Stand-Mounts
1 Sonus faber Smart Center Channel
1 Rel T2 Subwoofer


----------



## Rob Morse

Front: Monitor Audio Silver 8 - Bi-amped
Center: Monitor Audio Silver Center
Rear: Monitor Audio Silver 6
Subs: Dual Velodyne Digital Drive Plus 10s


----------



## FolsomAudio

GR-Research X-LS Encores (full upgrades)


----------



## Nomad_33FW_58FS

Current setup; Denon AVR-X1100W with B&W 685 S2 for mains, SpeakerCraft Aim 8 for surrounds. My current sub is a passive from a Polk Studio Monitor 5 that the Bowers replaced. My current center is an Infinity US1 from a previous home theater. Have a DefinitveTech super cube 2000 on order should be here Friday. The next upgrade will be to replace the Infinity with a B&W.


----------



## dedobot

Just stereo : Focal Aria 948


----------



## Boris632

Im new

I have Paradigm Titans and a PS1000 sub that i purchased my senior of high school 15 years ago!!!

Im ready to upgrade when i finish my theater/media room/man cave


----------



## SydBarrett

Klipsch kg 4.2s and kv3 up front, km4s in the back, looking for 1.2s or 1.5s for surround backs. Denon x2000.


----------



## Krzysztofradio

Dali Ikon 6 MkII HG White 5.1


----------



## Chadspeed

Def Tech pro monitor 1000s, pro monitor 1000 center channel, Def Tech Supercube 6000 sub. Using Denon AVR 1912 right now. Love it.


----------



## sealmaniac

Main HT
Klipsch RF7ii's
Klipsch RC64ii
Klipsch RS52ii's
PSA XS30 X 2

Comp Audio
Emotiva Airmotiv 5's
Emotiva Airmotiv 4's
Triska Sub


----------



## Scarriere

All Paradigm:
Monitor 9 v7
Center 3
Atom v7
Surround 3
SUB 10


----------



## ctmcnally

Goldenear Triton 3's
Polk RT2000's


----------



## incidentflux

*High Fidelity*
Front LR: GoldenEar Triton Three link
Front LR Presence: Aiwa SX-N999
Center: GoldenEar SuperSat 50C link


*Computer Desktop*
Creative Inspire T7700


*Cables*
QED link
Real Cables link
Bandridge link


----------



## Satanicat

darthray said:


> If I was you.
> 
> 
> I would ditch the BOSE 301 as a center.
> Point aside from my hate for BOSE products, if you have a second 301, you could use them for surronds they might work well for your situation.
> 
> 
> Not for center duty since they rely on direct/reflecting due to the way they are built (2 tweeter facing at opposite direction).
> You would better serve by using your 2 main and center set to phantom as no center, your main will split the duty and will make a better job than the 301 due to the way it was engineer to use reflection of the walls.
> 
> 
> Don't take it the wrong way, just trying to help-out
> 
> 
> Ray




Thanks Ray.
Regarding the


> Point aside from my hate for BOSE products, if you have a second 301, you could use them for surronds they might work well for your situation.


You think they'd be better than my current surrounds? I know bigger isn't necessarily better, maybe I'll test it out.

I did remove the Bose 301 (yes I do have them in a pair just not using them now) and replaced it with a regular Bose speaker (not a direct/reflecting one). I just cannot 'not' have a center speaker, even if it's a Bose. I have also noticed that the center channel is no longer much louder than the other speakers before having to lower the dB, which is a bonus.


----------



## darthray

Satanicat said:


> Thanks Ray.
> Regarding the
> 
> 
> You think they'd be better than my current surrounds? I know bigger isn't necessarily better, maybe I'll test it out.
> 
> I did remove the Bose 301 (yes I do have them in a pair just not using them now) and replaced it with a regular Bose speaker (not a direct/reflecting one). I just cannot 'not' have a center speaker, even if it's a Bose. I have also noticed that the center channel is no longer much louder than the other speakers before having to lower the dB, which is a bonus.



I think the 301 will do fine as surronds.
Try it and see if you like the result better than your current ones.


If you like the way it sound with the BOSE center, then good.
There is only one person to please and that is You.
A phantom center speaker (no center) can sound very good.
I also suggest that at least you give it try since your center and mains are not timber match.


Ray


----------



## Brien

Gear as of today:
Fronts: RTi A7
Center: CSi3
Side Surrounds: RTi4
Rear Surrounds: RC80i
AVR: Onkyo TX-SR607



Just picked up the RTi A7's - RTi4's were previously my fronts, moving them to sides for a 7.1 setup. Sometime next year (2015) I plan on adding a sub (SVS PB-1000), swapping out the center for a CSi A6 and upgrading to a newer/better AVR + amp combo for the fronts (going to need the power!).


----------



## mtrot

My family room setup(which has to suffice for both music and home theater) at present:

Front L/R -- Legacy Audio Signature II towers
Center -- none at present(after four or five unsatisfactory attempts)
Surrounds -- PSB Image 5T towers

Currently researching replacements for the Legacy front mains as they are 90's technology. 

Bedroom system(2.0 setup for now):

Front L/R -- Dynaudio Audience 82 towers

Yes, I'm a sucker for big, tower speakers!


----------



## PirateMark

My system is as follows. 

Front L & R Sony ss-m500, 40-50.000 Hz

Centre Sony ss-cn250 85-20.000 Hzz

Surround L & R Eltax HT2 Bipolar 50-22.000 HZZ.

Surround Back L&R Sony ss-sr250 85-20.000 HZ 

No sub as the LFE is pretty good from the mains. 



My set up is
Front L and R Sony SSM500
Centre Sony SSCN 400


----------



## el_Fernando

Aperion Audio 5C center
5T towers
4BP surrounds
SVS PB-2000 sub
Yamaha Aventage A720


----------



## dtlocke

I recently upgraded my home theater/music setup for use in a large "great room" with high ceilings. A no-compromises center channel was a critical priority. I also wanted matching L/R speakers that were great for music. I ended up with the Sierra Horizon, which is a big boy at 42 lb. It's good we mounted the TV with plenty of clearance between it and the shelf. I went with the RAAL (ribbon) tweeters on this & the Sierra Towers. Using an old Def Tech 15" sub. No place for surrounds right now, unfortunately.


----------



## cHinds78

Main System

SPEAKERS: Polk RM70's with upgraded CS1 center channel
SUB: RCA 10" 150W sub someone gave me for free! It's not amazing, but pretty good for free!
RECEIVER: Denon AVR-1312

Bedroom System

SPEAKERS: Monoprice 5.1 Speakers
SUB: Sub that came with Monoprice speaerks
RECEIVER: Older Sony STR From '02. It's older but does work. Even thought it doesn't have HDMI it is Dolby Digital.

Computer System
SPEAKERS: Pair Aiwa 3-way speakers with 8" woofers
RECEIVER: Aiwa AV-1200
SUB: none yet


----------



## Nicholas K. Rico

*My Mix Matched HT System *

Here's a description of my 9.2 speaker setup.

Receiver - Pioneer Elite SC-85

Center - Polk Audio CS1 Series II

Front L / R - DMC KX12's 

Front Wide L / R- Polk Audio TSx330T

LFE - Dual Optimus 12" Subwoofer's (600watts each)

Sides / Rear's - Polk Audio T15 

Cheers!-
Nick


----------



## Sparkygod1

Hi. New guy here. I currently have no speakers. Gave them away to a friend. They were Jamo inwall Kevlar series, 7.1 set up.
I'm on my next home theater version and I'm going with Triad inwalls this time. I'm going back and forth if it worth the money
to go with the gold rather than the silver edition. I will be using it with a Yamaha A2040 AVR. There will be pics as I progress. Any thoughts on these speakers?


----------



## reachforit108

3 x Energy Veritas V5.2C as LCR
2 x Energy Veritas V6.2 Towers
2 x Energy Veritas V-S Surrounds

2 x Ascend Sierra 2


----------



## wvkawboy

Just recently upgraded from Energy Take Classic 5.1 System.

Receiver- Sony STR-DH540

Front Towers- Klipsch RF-52II's (LOVE them!)

Center- Klipsch RC-41II

Rears- Energy Take Classic Satellites (Don't sound too bad with this setup but hope to upgrade to Klipsch RS-41II soon)

{{{SUB}}} - SVS 20-39 PC-Plus


----------



## audiomirage

Finally got some pictures!


11.2 Home Theater: Speakers: Front Main-Mirage OMD-28's (Rosewood), Center-Mirage OMD-C2 (Rosewood), Front High-Mirage OMD-5's (Rosewood), Front Wide-Mirage OMD-5's (Rosewood), Side & Rear Surrounds-Mirage OMD-5's (Rosewood), Subwoofers (2) Mirage Omni S10's


----------



## Buckeyefan

Great Room
Polk RTi10 towers
CSi5 center
FXi3 surrounds
RTi4 rear surrounds
SVS PB12 Plus/2 sub
Denon 4802R AVR
Aquos 46" IPS LCD

Living Room
Monoprice Premium 5.1 all wall mounted
Yamaha 675 AVR
65VT60 Plasma


----------



## lawdogg

Added a pair of Snell E/III to my collection. Don't see much mention of Snell on here.


----------



## tuckerpc389

SVS Ultra Towers
SVS Ultra Center Channel
SVS Ultra Bookshelves
SVS Ultra Surrounds
Def-tech DI 8R in-ceilings
PSA XS30SE Subs


----------



## darthray

tuckerpc389 said:


> SVS Ultra Towers
> SVS Ultra Cenwas and fax it back.ter Channel
> SVS Ultra Bookshelves
> SVS Ultra Surrounds
> Def-tech DI 8R in-ceilings
> PSA XS30SE Subs



New blood for the grinder


I almost went with the same speakers for my set-up, except 4 SVS Ultra surrounds to go with my 2 PB13 Ultra subs. But end-up buying the aperion Verus Gand series instead.


Any Pics?


Ray


----------



## pssriram16

*TSX500T Vs. CF-50*

TSX500T Vs. CF-50 

Which one should I go with? Any recommendations. These are same price range and considered mid-range. Planning to buy mainly to listen in stereo mode for music.


----------



## goodtimes

Right now I have my PSB Stratus Silver in the front, klipsch KSP C6 center and energy E xl 16 rears with my RSL Speedwoofer 10" sub


----------



## goodtimes

Best part of this thread is the pictures right!


----------



## goodtimes

The Pictures make this thread right!!!


----------



## Jonny B

Hey Guys, 
Currently I am building up my system now. SUBW: RELT5
I plan to buy the AV Receiver FJM AVR450 of Arcam.
Since 18 years I have the following speakers 'DCM Timeframe V6.0 now I consider to leave them and go for the 'Paradigm Studio 100 v5' Am I crazy or what. please let me know your opinion.


Looking forward to hear from you.




Grtz 


Jonny
(The Netherlands)


----------



## Bertram31

goodtimes said:


> Best part of this thread is the pictures right!


Nice!

Agreed... A picture is worth a thousand words!

We just sold one house and moved into our new/old "mid century atomic ranch". I'll post a few pics once I dig out of all the boxes. Boxes, newspaper and bubble wrap everywhere. Moving sucks!


----------



## Amir Eghbal

*I need assistance*

I have ordered an Edifier s330d speaker. It has a coaxial connection, optical spdif, rca connections, aux connection. Which connection gives the best sound quality? I believe it is the optical. My other question is, I have my pc, my xbox and a bluray player all connected to my tv via their own hdmi cables. The tv has an rca out and what looks like an optical spdif out. If I connect to the speaker via the spdif out of the tv, would that be the same as connecting directly from my pc to the subwoofer box? As far as quality is concernet, seeing how the computer is connected via hdmi, as it is converted within the tv, does it keep it's integrity normally or no? Also, the speakers are connected via speaker cables. Doesn't that lower the quality anyway? Is there any point of using something of better quality like an optical cable when it is downgraded as it goes to the speaker anyway? I appreciate your help.


----------



## spaceman66

Good day,

Mine is good old Philips FB 330 + Dantax Pro 2040.

Don't have any photos now.


----------



## bciocco

*Looking to upgrade. Where to start?*

I have :
Front - Optimus STS 800 Towers
Center- Sony SS-CR3000
Surround - Sony SS-CR3000
Sub - Sony SA-W2500
Powered by a Denon AVR-1610

I am considering upgrading. However, I am having trouble deciding the best bang for the buck. I have even looked at gutting the sub and installing a Dayton speaker and amp from Parts Express. I just don't know if it would be an improvement. The Towers have some age on them, but still sound pretty good. 
Any ideas as to what my weakest link is?


----------



## skgolfer

Not sure what your budget is, but I just upgraded from an Onkyo 606 AVR and Paradigm 7semk3 Floorstanders to an Integra DTR 50.6AVR and Focal Aria 926s. I also have a polk center and sub that I may upgrade later. The old system served me well but the new one was a nice upgrade and sounds great. Total cost for AVR and speakers was ~ $4k.


----------



## bciocco

skgolfer said:


> Not sure what your budget is, but I just upgraded from an Onkyo 606 AVR and Paradigm 7semk3 Floorstanders to an Integra DTR 50.6AVR and Focal Aria 926s. I also have a polk center and sub that I may upgrade later. The old system served me well but the new one was a nice upgrade and sounds great. Total cost for AVR and speakers was ~ $4k.


I am looking to see if I can get an improvement for a couple hundred by replacing my surrounds or sub. That's why I was asking about sub upgrades and building/modifying my own. I understand if it isn't possible. My system doesn't sound bad. It just isn't as crisp as I would like.


----------



## newc33

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/attac...nt.php?attachmentid=512601&stc=1&d=1422640855

gear list in sig.


----------



## newc33

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/attac...nt.php?attachmentid=512617&stc=1&d=1422641013


----------



## newc33

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/attac...nt.php?attachmentid=512641&stc=1&d=1422641117


----------



## newc33

enjoy the pics guys! 

sorry my computer only lets me upload 2 at a time.

ill be doing more pics before long because we are putting new floors in and painting. also adding a soapstone wood burning stove.


----------



## newc33

darthray said:


> Since this thread as move down so fast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (over 140 in less than 16 hours), I have added some more pics.
> 
> Custom made of my Theater welcoming posters
> 
> First thing you see as you enter the room
> 
> View from the other side
> 
> View from of the front
> 
> A view of one of my custom made speaker wire
> 
> My new A/V processor Marantz AV8801 in it's place
> 
> A schematic of a Star Destroyer print and the one below is the history of the Chimaera Star Destroyer
> 
> 
> Hope you enjoy and still looking for comments positive or negative
> 
> 
> Ray


i really like the custom poster. i have never seen one before. id like to do something like that myself.

cool theater!!


----------



## CaliRaftDude

NHT VT 1.2 FL/FR
NHT Center
NHT SuperOne SL/SR
NHT SuperOne SBL/SBR
Martin Logan Descent i Sub

NHT SubZero TFL/TFR
NHT SubZero other speaker zones
Klipsch (forget the model #) for outdoor zones.

Will probably add more for 7.2.4 system down the road.


----------



## darthray

newc33 said:


> i really like the custom poster. i have never seen one before. id like to do something like that myself.
> 
> cool theater!!


 
Thank You for the nice compliment 


The top one from the first picture was purchase here
http://www.stargatecinema.com/personalized-prints/
The one below was from a member of these forum, he use to make custom work for a donation.
I don't think he does it anymore since it was a few years ago.


The big pictures on the wall are from 
http://www.fathead.com/
Their price and service is also great


The little frames are from the net, and me printing the schematic of a Star Destroyer.


I am now going to turn 52, and Star Wars was the movie that got me going "this is so Cool" way back then. I choose the name base from a book that give the history of the Chimaera that describe it was the second in the chain of command after the Super Star Destroyer and one of the few that escape after Chapter VI of the Star Wars saga.


I like the name of the Ship and thought it was appropriate to choose it since got me into this hobby and so is my father love of a good Stereo system.


Nice set-up, you got too!!!!


Ray


----------



## HiRez24

My humble set up: Swan Diva 6.1 for the front, Swan Diva C3 for my center, Swan Diva 4.1 for my surrounds, Swan Diva R2 for surround back and a SVS SB2000 with a REL T3 pulling Subwoofer duty. 

No plans to upgrade any time soon I am very happy with the setup,the treble the 6.1s can be a little bright at times but other than that a very warm setup. before this setup I fooled around with all kinds of big box store brands such as Polk and Athena. Toyed with the idea of Martin Logan's but can't justify the price. I suppose if I could afford it I would probably like B and W all around all though I never heard them. Any way thanks for sharing everybody, it nice to hear about everyone's setup in a non confrontational manner.


----------



## darthray

HiRez24 said:


> My humble set up: Swan Diva 6.1 for the front, Swan Diva C3 for my center, Swan Diva 4.1 for my surrounds, Swan Diva R2 for surround back and a SVS SB2000 with a REL T3 pulling Subwoofer duty.
> 
> No plans to upgrade any time soon I am very happy with the setup,the treble the 6.1s can be a little bright at times but other than that a very warm setup. before this setup I fooled around with all kinds of big box store brands such as Polk and Athena. Toyed with the idea of Martin Logan's but can't justify the price. I suppose if I could afford it I would probably like B and W all around all though I never heard them. Any way thanks for sharing everybody, it nice to hear about everyone's setup in a non confrontational manner.



Post your pics!
You also have a nice set-up


I had to look into your Avatar to find some.
And the Swan should be posted!


I got aperion Verus grand.


For "it nice to hear about everyone's setup in a non confrontational manner"


This is the whole idea
It is all about sharing 
Pictures are great, from people new into it or someone that have spend a life time into-it.


Ray


----------



## lglauner

Polk RTi-A5 Front


Polk CSi A4 center


Boston Acoustic A23 as surrounds.


----------



## BillP

2-channel system, with a brand new pair of Sonus Faber Olympica III's (paired with new Parasound Halo A21 amp and JC2 preamp). Fantastic out of the box, but even better when someone from Sumiko (arranged by the local store, Sound Xperience in Jenkintown, PA) came to optimize speaker placement (a whole process, taking about 90 minutes to complete). Fantastic bass and spot on soundstage post optimization.


----------



## HiRez24

darthray said:


> Post your pics!
> You also have a nice set-up
> 
> 
> I had to look into your Avatar to find some.
> And the Swan should be posted!
> 
> 
> I got aperion Verus grand.
> 
> 
> For "it nice to hear about everyone's setup in a non confrontational manner"
> 
> 
> This is the whole idea
> It is all about sharing
> Pictures are great, from people new into it or someone that have spend a life time into-it.
> 
> 
> Ray



Thanks for the kind words! I have heard very good things about the Aperions and considered them when I boought the swans If I remember correctly there is some kind of connection between the two brands but I may be mistaken. here are some shots of the current setup from my cell phone.


----------



## darthray

HiRez24 said:


> Thanks for the kind words! I have heard very good things about the Aperions and considered them when I boought the swans If I remember correctly there is some kind of connection between the two brands but I may be mistaken. here are some shots of the current setup from my cell phone.


 
Thanks for the Pics


Wow, what nice finish on these.
The far right picture really show how nice it is


For the aperion, I absolutely Love the way my Verus Grand sound
I got the towers, center and 4 bookshelf.
I never heard anything about some kind of connection, but it would be interesting if there was one.


Ray


----------



## newc33

HiRez24 said:


> Thanks for the kind words! I have heard very good things about the Aperions and considered them when I boought the swans If I remember correctly there is some kind of connection between the two brands but I may be mistaken. here are some shots of the current setup from my cell phone.


great looking setup you got there. how do like the speakers that far apart? i feel like i should spread mine a little but I'm lacking the room. thanks for the pics.


----------



## newc33

darthray said:


> Thank You for the nice compliment
> 
> 
> The top one from the first picture was purchase here
> http://www.stargatecinema.com/personalized-prints/
> The one below was from a member of these forum, he use to make custom work for a donation.
> I don't think he does it anymore since it was a few years ago.
> 
> 
> The big pictures on the wall are from
> http://www.fathead.com/
> Their price and service is also great
> 
> 
> The little frames are from the net, and me printing the schematic of a Star Destroyer.
> 
> 
> I am now going to turn 52, and Star Wars was the movie that got me going "this is so Cool" way back then. I choose the name base from a book that give the history of the Chimaera that describe it was the second in the chain of command after the Super Star Destroyer and one of the few that escape after Chapter VI of the Star Wars saga.
> 
> 
> I like the name of the Ship and thought it was appropriate to choose it since got me into this hobby and so is my father love of a good Stereo system.
> 
> 
> Nice set-up, you got too!!!!
> 
> 
> Ray


awsome! thanks i really do love me system a lot. 

im bona look at fathead and see what else they have. i love how 3d there images look. really impressive


----------



## goodtimes

HiRez24 said:


> Thanks for the kind words! I have heard very good things about the Aperions and considered them when I boought the swans If I remember correctly there is some kind of connection between the two brands but I may be mistaken. here are some shots of the current setup from my cell phone.


Sweet setup! I also dig Tumbleleaf!!! I just sold my 4.1's. I still have my 6.1's and 2.1's.


----------



## goodtimes

I just changed my fronts out to my rather large RSL CG8-2's. They are Awesome! Tomorrow I may put the little RSL CG4's back in for direct comparison...hmmmm I don't know I have so many speakers and I am constantly shuffling them around. But, that is what I like to do.

I have;
So many rsl models it would take too long to list ( 19 different models I can think of off the top of my head )
Klipsch KSP 400
Magnepan MG IIIb
Carver AL III
PSB Stratus Silver
DCM Time Windows
DCM KX 212
Polk RT55
MCS 8228
Energy e XL 26,16
Swan Diva 6.1
Swan Diva 2.1
Swan M200 MKII
There may be more but there you go!


----------



## HiRez24

darthray said:


> Thanks for the Pics
> 
> 
> Wow, what nice finish on these.
> The far right picture really show how nice it is
> 
> 
> For the aperion, I absolutely Love the way my Verus Grand sound
> I got the towers, center and 4 bookshelf.
> I never heard anything about some kind of connection, but it would be interesting if there was one.
> 
> 
> Ray


Thanks Ray! The 4.1s along with the center channel have the rosewood finish which is a real wood veneer and is higher quality, the 6.1s when I bought them were only available in the cherry vinyl wrap which is not as lacquered and shiny but truth be told I like the vinyl finish better. My comment about a relation between Aperion and Swan was made in error, zthe only thing they shared was at the time they were both hot selling internet direct items and everybody in the forums compared the two. I couldnt find pics of your set up are they posted? Are your grands Black or Cherry they are both pretty sweet looking!



newc33 said:


> great looking setup you got there. how do like the speakers that far apart? i feel like i should spread mine a little but I'm lacking the room. thanks for the pics.


Your set up is great looking as well, I love all the art on the walls, I think now that I have the sound I want I will devote more time and money to the decor in my own theatre as well. 

I do have my speakers set a little further than the texbooks would preach but I find that I get the best imaging and stereo separation that way. I sit aprox 8-9 feet from them and they are prob close to 10-12 feet apart. I played with them for a long time to get the positioning correct. I even added some diy sound absorption panels behind the main stereo pair and and at first reflection points to tame the slightly bright top mounted tweeters on the 6.1s.


----------



## darthray

HiRez24 said:


> Thanks Ray! The 4.1s along with the center channel have the rosewood finish which is a real wood veneer and is higher quality, the 6.1s when I bought them were only available in the cherry vinyl wrap which is not as lacquered and shiny but truth be told I like the vinyl finish better. My comment about a relation between Aperion and Swan was made in error, zthe only thing they shared was at the time they were both hot selling internet direct items and everybody in the forums compared the two. I couldnt find pics of your set up are they posted? Are your grands Black or Cherry they are both pretty sweet looking!


 
I got the black one


For the pics, their is few on this tread
Page 107 post 3747
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/89-speakers/604394-please-join-post-what-speakers-you-have-107.html
Since then the Onkyo 886 as been replace with the Marantz AV8801 from the equipment list.
Page 111 posts 3301 and 3302
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/89-speakers/604394-please-join-post-what-speakers-you-have-111.html
Page 113 posts 3366 and 3368
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/89-speakers/604394-please-join-post-what-speakers-you-have-113.html


The finish on the aperion is flawless, and those pictures do not do justice on how nice they look once polish.
The down side of the black gloss finish is the dust show-up easy.


Also thanks for finding out the information about the relation


Ray


----------



## HYPURR DBL NKL

New here. My hodge podge set up:
Old Sony SS-MF600H fronts
Klipsch R25C center
Polk Audio RTi4's for surround
Camebridge Soundworks P1000 sub
Powered by a Sony STR-DN1050


----------



## Steveham

First post here at AVS. All my stuff is pretty low dollar but sounds good to my old ears. Saving up for a decent 50-55 inch screen. Speakers are in my Signature below. --- Steve ---


----------



## darthray

Steveham said:


> First post here at AVS. All my stuff is pretty low dollar but sounds good to my old ears. Saving up for a decent 50-55 inch screen. Speakers are in my Signature below. --- Steve ---



If you are happy, then we are 


This tread is about sharing what system the members use.
We have many other threads to agree or disagree on different system


Thanks for your contribution.


Ray


----------



## toddman36

7.1 standard setup & 2nd Zone stereo...

Main room...

Front L&R-Infinity Beta 50's...

Center-Infinity Beta C360...

Surround L&R-Infinity ERS 210 in wall...

Surround back L&R-Infinity ERS 210 in wall...

Powered Sub-Def. Tech. Subercube 1...


Zone 2...

L&R-Infinity ERS 110DT in ceiling...


----------



## darthray

toddman36 said:


> 7.1 standard setup & 2nd Zone stereo...
> 
> Main room...
> 
> Front L&R-Infinity Beta 50's...
> 
> Center-Infinity Beta C360...
> 
> Surround L&R-Infinity ERS 210 in wall...
> 
> Surround back L&R-Infinity ERS 210 in wall...
> 
> Powered Sub-Def. Tech. Subercube 1...
> 
> 
> Zone 2...
> 
> L&R-Infinity ERS 110DT in ceiling...



Thanks for the picture


Have you experiment with your tow in/out?
Look like a little steep to me, more on the angle out maybe?


Just a suggestion 
It is your system and what you like is what matter, not us.
My suggestion is only to help you, in case you did the old (this is where my speaker need to sit and need to be angle-in).


Ray


----------



## OttmarLiebert

Sold my pair of Klipsch KG 3.2's yesterday and ordered 2 Behringer Eurolive B215XL's to pair with an Onkyo TX-NR609 and a Bic F12 (soon to be upgraded to dual 15 inch Hsu or Reaction Audio subs). Music/Movies 60/40


----------



## GPBusa

My main system, in my front living room, consists of 3 pair of Klipsch LaScalas... in a 5.1 configuration.

A 2002 pair, finished in birch lacquer, with factory grills as my front left and right.

A 1999 pair, finished in birch raw, with factory grills. One is my center channel (and TV stand). And the other is sitting in between my 2nd system (described below) in my other living room.

And a 1988 pair, also in birch raw, are my sitting to my direct left and right as my surround channels.

My sub is an SVS 20-39 (powered cylinder version)

The rest of the 5.1 system consists of a... 
Pioneer Elite VSX-33 AVR
Denon DVD-2900 CD/DVD/SACD
Vizio M502I-B1 50“ 1080P
APC H15 Power Conditioner
Currently without a Blu-Ray player, but an Oppo BD-103 is in my future. 

I have a basic 2 channel setup in my other living room with... 
Klipsch KLF-20's
and
Klipsch Epic CF-1's
With the other unused LaScala sitting between them.
A Carver 6250 receiver currently powers both sets of speakers. With an old Pioneer DV-563A CD/DVD player hooked up to play CD's. My old Denon AVR-4800 sits unused.


----------



## toddman36

darthray said:


> Thanks for the picture
> 
> 
> Have you experiment with your tow in/out?
> Look like a little steep to me, more on the angle out maybe?
> 
> 
> Just a suggestion
> It is your system and what you like is what matter, not us.
> My suggestion is only to help you, in case you did the old (this is where my speaker need to sit and need to be angle-in).
> 
> 
> Ray


Thanks Ray...

Yes sir I have(these arent light speakers to play with), I have both of the Beta 50s perfectly aligned where they hit my seat at a 2' sweet spot. As, I sit 10' 6" away from my 65" plasma. The way they are sitting now 8 & 1/4" inside corner from wall, and 10" outside corner from wall Sounds the Best to my ears! They sit roughly 6 & 1/2' apart from Center as well, Id love to go 8' but my room & OCD Wont allow it!

Ive had them just plain old straight to, and the imaging wasnt near as good for my Seat as they are now! Also the toe in may look so drastic, as I took the pic off to the Right a bit to Avoid glare on the tv...

But, thanks again for the suggestions...


----------



## darthray

toddman36 said:


> Thanks Ray...
> 
> Yes sir I have(these arent light speakers to play with), I have both of the Beta 50s perfectly aligned where they hit my seat at a 2' sweet spot. As, I sit 10' 6" away from my 65" plasma. The way they are sitting now 8 & 1/4" inside corner from wall, and 10" outside corner from wall Sounds the Best to my ears! They sit roughly 6 & 1/2' apart from Center as well, Id love to go 8' but my room & OCD Wont allow it!
> 
> Ive had them just plain old straight to, and the imaging wasnt near as good for my Seat as they are now! Also the toe in may look so drastic, as I took the pic off to the Right a bit to Avoid glare on the tv...
> 
> But, thanks again for the suggestions...



Like you said, just suggestion
What ever sound good to you is what it is important, not us.


Thanks for the reply and Happy listening and also thanks for sharing a picture


And Please, don't call me Sir.
I work for a living and where I come from it is reserve to Officer and my Dad


Ray


----------



## drunkpenguin

Im a fairly new owner of Power Sound Audios mtm210. I have 3 up front with 4 Infinity Beta Es250 surround speakers. I also have an SVS pc13 ultra. After many years of decent speaker setups I am finally in speaker heaven!


----------



## Scaramoucheii

Meridian Argent 1
Fostex BiB's


----------



## darthray

drunkpenguin said:


> Im a fairly new owner of Power Sound Audios mtm210. I have 3 up front with 4 Infinity Beta Es250 surround speakers. I also have an SVS pc13 ultra. After many years of decent speaker setups I am finally in speaker heaven!



Cool


I read many posts of happy owner with the Power Sound Audios mtm210.
The SVS PC13 also have great reviews.
I got the PB13.


Happy to see you are in speaker heaven
Any picture/s?


Ray


----------



## drunkpenguin

Here are the PSAs. They are amazing.


----------



## darthray

drunkpenguin said:


> Here are the PSAs. They are amazing.



Thank you Sir for the picture


3 identical speakers (for the front stage) is the best way to go


Me I got the next best thing with a matching center, since I use towers.
(you can see my pics on my signature).


Ray


----------



## Dan Hitchman

7.1 Surround (hopefully transforming and expanding into Dolby Atmos and DTS:X surround soon)

*Paradigm Studio Series*

100 v. 4 - Left/Right

CC-690 v. 4 - Center

20 v. 5 - Surrounds

---

HSU Sub


----------



## azz7686

My speakers are listed in my signature! I am also in the works of making my own Digger 8's already have the speakers and pr's need an amp (any suggestions greatly appreciated but am looking at the inuke 1000 or 3000 dsp) and got the wood but its been to cold this weekend to be in the garage bummer to was looking forward to it anyway gives me more time to think of over all design and play around with my new polks. I love them compared to the old bose acoustics 10's.


----------



## mcdoc29

Polk-ed out

2-RTi12
2-RTi8
2-RTi6
2-RTi4
CSi3, CSi8
2-Monitor 60II
2-CS1
2-R15
Polk offers good bang for the buck IMO
Also have 
HSU VTF2-MK3 sub, 2 Sony subs, JBL E250P subs.


----------



## AVNut57

*speaker ratings?*



wisardd said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *JeffD2.*
> 
> I first saw this on the sub forum, then the Ascend forum, now here. I think adverstising rates on the Frappr site are going to be rising!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I don't mind if people advertise, as long as they are approved by the management and kept to a minimal. I would love to hear some of the experts and manufacturers give more detailed and more educated information on why their speakers or equipment is the must have! Not just tooting their horns but also comparing their equipment to other equipment. It would be cool to hear members state "yes, that is my experience or this equipment in no way even rivals what the advertisement says". For example, I started a thread on triads versus def techs. Paul from triad responded, but Chet from Definitive did not. I would love to hear their comparisons and contrasts of their products as educated audiophiles. That, along with, some of the more experienced audiophiles on this forum would make for some interesting reading. I remember in school, they called these debates, pro and con.
> 
> Wisardd1


I'd love to know where or how to go forward on both talking about my speakers & hearing about others? Thanks


----------



## azz7686

mcdoc29 said:


> polk-ed out
> 
> 2-rti12
> 2-rti8
> 2-rti6
> 2-rti4
> csi3, csi8
> 2-monitor 60ii
> 2-cs1
> 2-r15
> polk offers good bang for the buck imo
> also have
> hsu vtf2-mk3 sub, 2 sony subs, jbl e250p subs.


 go polky!!!


----------



## drunkpenguin

The only P in speakers these days is PSA!


----------



## pablolie

for the last 2 months, i have had Totem Element Fire. very impressed. not the smoothest up top, but for sure eminently accurate yet entertaining. i also kept my KEF LS50 because they are phenomenal.


----------



## Jboe44

My is 7.1 onkyo tx-sr800 fronts jbls310 center jbl s center infinity entra 3 surround bose 201 surround back sub dsw660


----------



## michaelharvey

Kef R500 Front
Kef R200C Centre
Kef R100 Surrounds
SVS SB13 Ultra Subwoofer

Very happy!


----------



## Nackman

I've got GoldenEar Triton Sevens and the GoldenEar SuperCenter up front.

Polk Mon 30 Series II for the rears. Satisfied with them for now but want something to match up with the GoldenEars eventually.

DIY MiniMarty and MartyCube subs for the low end.


----------



## sparqmark

I bought these speakers around 2004 from a friend of mine along with a sub in the Oklahoma City area. (Go Thunder) I am about to hook them up as another reference set in my studio and just wanted to get some insight on their specs. Of course if they do not sound good playing tracks with a sub I will switch them out. Has anyone seen this insignia or brand tag? This could be a challenge. I will take a woofer out and see if there is any more info on the inside. Thanks for any help you can give me. Sparq


----------



## darthray

michaelharvey said:


> Kef R500 Front
> Kef R200C Centre
> Kef R100 Surrounds
> SVS SB13 Ultra Subwoofer
> 
> Very happy!



Nice set-up, any pictures?
Mine can be seen in my signature.


Ray


----------



## Bikerduck

Main System: Restored Yamaha NS 1000 and ADS 1090 and Pioneer HPM 100

Office: Restored Polk M7's

Wife's Office: Restored Polk M10's

Bedroom: Polk M5's

Video Room: Polk Monitor 40's and 30's

Living Room: Wharfedale Diamond 8.4

Just ordered a pair of Ascend Towers with the Raal Ribbons to replace my ADS


----------



## michaelharvey

darthray said:


> Nice set-up, any pictures?
> Mine can be seen in my signature.
> 
> 
> Ray


Hi Ray,

This was taken just after I updated the furniture. TV needs to be wall mounted, and some cabling work done.
My home was a new build, so I've been finishing off all the other rooms in the house and the garden before getting to that.

Interestingly, the curtains are the most expensive object in the room! I have windows on 3 sides. Very dark when all of them are shut.


----------



## sjavs

Video: 
- Epson 1080p ceiling mounted projector
- 120" screen

Audio Silicon:
- Yamaha RX-V773, powers surround and surround rears and pre-amp for center and Front LR
- Crown XLS 1500, center channel amplifier powering two center speakers
- Crown XLS 1500, LR channel amplifier

Speakers:
- Front LR - Cerwin Vega XLS-215 (dual 15" woofers, one 6.5" mid-range, and 1" tweeter)
- For center, surround and rear I have four pairs of speakers that I am still experimenting with:
-- Yamaha NS-6490 (One 8" woofer, one 4" mid-range and 0.75" tweeter)
-- Elan THP650LS (Dual 6.5" woofers and 1" tweeter)
-- Klipsch RB-81 II (One 8" woofer, 1" horn loaded tweeter)
-- BIC Acoustech PL-28 II (Dual 8" woofers, 6.5" dome horn)
- Shopping for a sub

Odds and ends:
- Samsung Blu-Ray player
- Roku 3


----------



## m3incorp

In the process of ordering (2) Klispch RF280F, RP450C, (4) RF250S, (4) R2650CII, and a HSU Research VTF-15HMK2.


----------



## darthray

michaelharvey said:


> Hi Ray,
> 
> This was taken just after I updated the furniture. TV needs to be wall mounted, and some cabling work done.
> My home was a new build, so I've been finishing off all the other rooms in the house and the garden before getting to that.
> 
> Interestingly, the curtains are the most expensive object in the room! I have windows on 3 sides. Very dark when all of them are shut.



Yes indeed the room look very dark
Nothing wrong by putting the hobby after the rest of the house.
For the curtain, I can believe it. It's amazing how nice curtain can cost, but I am in the camp to do it once and not over and over again, look like you did the same.


Nice set-up by the way


Ray


----------



## R Harkness

My speakers:

Hales Transcendence T1 monitors for L/R home theater. Hales Transcendence Center Channel (a very rare combination of huge rich sound, while being super clear, and no sibilance for dialogue, very natural sounding) . 
I use some Monitor Audio Bronze speakers for surrounds and back FX speakers. 

I sometimes use the Hales T1s for two channel listening, hooking them up to my Conrad Johnson tube amps. 

When I get "more serious" about listening, I haul in my MBL Radialstrahler 121 - Omnidirectional stand mounted speakers.
See the photo below. I always lusted after the big MBL 101Es, the pods-from-mars, but of course could never afford them.
I happened upon a crazy deal for the monitor sized version, which uses the same omni midrange and tweeter units, and now I have that magic MBL sound at home when I want. Quite thrilling. (And, against all logic, they sound particularly wonderful driven by an old Eico HF-81 14W tube amp, despite the MBLs being 81db efficient).

5 years ago when I was starting my home theater reno, I had something like 6 pairs of high end speakers in the house, but agreed to let them go for doing the reno. You know how it goes.

I still have my rare Waveform Mach MC speakers, the egg-shaped modules which have a gorgeously neutral tone and crazy imaging (given they radiate from a rock solid egg shape). But I have to sell those, due to some other audio purchases.

I'm currently chasing either a pair of Thiel 2.7 or 3.7 speakers. 

Pic of my MBL 121's in my listening room:


----------



## Eighteens

6 10's, 4 18's, 4000rms. All custom.







[/URL]







[/URL]







[/URL]







[/URL]


----------



## Dan Hitchman

Eighteens said:


> 6 10's, 4 18's, 4000rms. All custom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/quote]
> 
> 
> Groovy...
> 
> :cool:


----------



## Trey To

Eighteens < Hentai!...JK, awesome set up dude!


----------



## Trey To

MartinLogan Electromotion ESL Fronts
MartinLogan Stage Center
MartinLogan EM-FX2 Surrounds
AV123 MFW-15 (working with no hum)


----------



## trapster

I have a Patrcian IV speaker system

I would like to sell it, anyone know what is is worth.

It still sounds pretty good and looks OK and I have the assembly documentation from the late 50s

I am in the Orlando, Fl area


----------



## Chaotic Bliss

Hello all! This is my first post here. 

I have a pair of Infinity Reference 2000.6s and a pair of Infinity Primus 363s. I guess you could say that I am an Infinity fan.


----------



## toddman36

I agree Chaoit Bliss... Still living my Infinity Beta 7.1 setup...


----------



## HotAhr

Mains: Definitive Technology StudioMonitor 65
Center: ProCenter 2000
Surrounds: ProMonitor 800
Subwoofer: HSU VTF-1 MK 2


----------



## Armandonsx

*Polk Audio RtiA9*

Hello Everyone
I'm looking smaller compact speakers and I would like to sell mine prestine condition set... Anybody interested?


----------



## Mark83

Dynaudio Focus 220II
AR TSW610 (from college, just refoamed, can't seem to get rid of them)
Audioengine 5's
Some others around the house not worth mentioning...


----------



## darthray

trapster said:


> I have a Patrcian IV speaker system
> 
> I would like to sell it, anyone know what is is worth.
> 
> It still sounds pretty good and looks OK and I have the assembly documentation from the late 50s
> 
> I am in the Orlando, Fl area





Armandonsx said:


> Hello Everyone
> I'm looking smaller compact speakers and I would like to sell mine prestine condition set... Anybody interested?



This is a tread about showing your speakers.
No matter, how elaborated or how much money you spend on one system or budget.


If you are looking to sell.
Their is other treads for selling or finding information if it is worth to up-grade.


Ray


----------



## aludum

Hello. I have no idea about ht. Recently I have joined avs for your guide in buying a 5.1 ht. 
I have a small room, and I bought a 4k tv (lg 49ub850t). Now I want great sound experience along with it. Recommend me a sound system keeping in mind that my room size is very small i.e. 6*14 feet approximately.
Room will become clumsy if I will place floor-standing speakers but if it produce better quality sound than others, then I may deal with it. I am only concerned about sound quality in movies and music.

Actually I am 22 years guy and I can't walk well, you can say partly paralyzed after a surgery. So, I can't visit the stores and audition different speakers. One of my friend suggested Bose Cinemate 520. And here are the following speakers suggestion from a store which they mailed me of-course:
1. KEF : E 305 or T 105
2. Pioneer AJ-5235XT 5.1 Andrew Jones Speakers
3. Polk TSX 330 package (5.1)

I don't want to go with uncommon products, I want to buy the best and popular ones. Please suggest me the best speakers and av receiver that I can get for $1000


----------



## alkilpatrick

Zone 1: Selah Audio Anniversario
Zone 2: Ascend Acoustics Sierra 2
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=582849&thumb=1
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=582857&thumb=1


----------



## darthray

aludum said:


> Hello. I have no idea about ht. Recently I have joined avs for your guide in buying a 5.1 ht.
> I have a small room, and I bought a 4k tv (lg 49ub850t). Now I want great sound experience along with it. Recommend me a sound system keeping in mind that my room size is very small i.e. 6*14 feet approximately.
> Room will become clumsy if I will place floor-standing speakers but if it produce better quality sound than others, then I may deal with it. I am only concerned about sound quality in movies and music.
> 
> Actually I am 22 years guy and I can't walk well, you can say partly paralyzed after a surgery. So, I can't visit the stores and audition different speakers. One of my friend suggested Bose Cinemate 520. And here are the following speakers suggestion from a store which they mailed me of-course:
> 1. KEF : E 305 or T 105
> 2. Pioneer AJ-5235XT 5.1 Andrew Jones Speakers
> 3. Polk TSX 330 package (5.1)
> 
> I don't want to go with uncommon products, I want to buy the best and popular ones. Please suggest me the best speakers and av receiver that I can get for $1000


 
Stay away from BOSE
Look at other thread (many of them) for good suggestions for low budget.
Just keep scrolling down until you see something similar to your situation.
Start reading and learn


Ray


----------



## dchalfont

This is the same system I posted a few years ago but is set up much bettet and as I am about to upgrade everything bit by bit...better put some pics of my baby up.

55"Sony
Yamaha RX-V3071
Yamaha blu ray
7.2 yamaha speakers EF series.


----------



## waldodamon

Living Room Set Up:

Yamaha RX-V1800 

Klipsch KG 4.0 Fronts

Klipsch KV3 Center

Klipsch KG 4.2 Rear Surround

Carver Knight Shadow 10" Subwoofer (aka "My Unicorn".  )


Bedroom:

Denon AVR-1609

Klipsch KG 1.2 Front

Polk CS1 Series II Center (I may swap this with my Def Tech ProCenter 2000, haven't compared them yet in the bedroom...)

Klipsch KSB 1.1 Rear Surround

Klipsch HD 500 Series 8" ported subwoofer 

Going forward I may swap the KG 4.2s to the bedroom as front speakers and use the KG 1.2s as rear surrounds in the living room, I feel the KG 4.2's are being very very very under utilized as rear surrounds, especially when they were my fronts before I bought the KG 4.0s. The bedroom is an overall work in progress anyway. A lot of my "old stuff", if you will, got set up in there, slowly replacing the old HD 500 series satellites that I had two extra HD speakers for and thus ran in 7.1. I find because the bedroom is small, it's better to run 5.1 in there. 

Because of lack of "width" in my living room, and excess length (double parlor), I also found it difficult to run 7.1 (the side surrounds were MUCH too close to the listener no matter what arrangement was used or thought of or both) in there, thus running in 5.1 until I can come up with some crazy zany idea to tackle the 7.1 "issue".

For the record, I know I have all of 7 posts here, but I have been reading this forum for the last four years now, this has been my "go to" when I had a question I needed to search for. 90% of what I know comes from right here in this forum. I don't claim to know a whole lot, that's for sure, my cup is still quite empty, however there is a WEALTH of information in AVSForum, all you have to do is search!  Cheers!


----------



## Joe879

I have the monoprice 5.1 premium with a Sony reciever. ( Might be looking for an upgrade though)


----------



## darthray

aludum said:


> Hello. I have no idea about ht. Recently I have joined avs for your guide in buying a 5.1 ht.
> I have a small room, and I bought a 4k tv (lg 49ub850t). Now I want great sound experience along with it. Recommend me a sound system keeping in mind that my room size is very small i.e. 6*14 feet approximately.
> Room will become clumsy if I will place floor-standing speakers but if it produce better quality sound than others, then I may deal with it. I am only concerned about sound quality in movies and music.
> 
> Actually I am 22 years guy and I can't walk well, you can say partly paralyzed after a surgery. So, I can't visit the stores and audition different speakers. One of my friend suggested Bose Cinemate 520. And here are the following speakers suggestion from a store which they mailed me of-course:
> 1. KEF : E 305 or T 105
> 2. Pioneer AJ-5235XT 5.1 Andrew Jones Speakers
> 3. Polk TSX 330 package (5.1)
> 
> I don't want to go with uncommon products, I want to buy the best and popular ones. Please suggest me the best speakers and av receiver that I can get for $1000





darthray said:


> Stay away from BOSE
> Look at other thread (many of them) for good suggestions for low budget.
> Just keep scrolling down until you see something similar to your situation.
> Start reading and learn
> 
> 
> Ray



I thought to give you a little help since most of those threads have move so fast down


http://www.avsforum.com/forum/89-speakers/1907489-newbie-seeks-advice-2-0-2-1-setup.html
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/89-speakers/1796089-1000-5-1-setup.html
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/89-speakers/1869361-1000-budget-2-1-system.html
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/89-sp...-5-1-setup-recommendations-secondary-use.html


A few good place to start
Post in one of these or others if you find one, I went down to page 10.
And help will come


Now back to post your speakers


Ray


----------



## nash23

Speakers - Def tech sm65 LCR + Def Tech Procinema 1000 surrounds. - Looking to upgrade in June.
Subwoofer - Seaton Submersive HPi+


----------



## cbadie

Hi - new member here.

Marantz SR 5008 receiver
OLD B&W DM570 fronts
Def tech rear ceiling 
Polk PSW 10 sub
Coming soon - B&W CM Centre S2 to replace current (old) DCM CX-07 (hurry up UPS driver!)

Depending on how much of an improvement I notice in the center ch upgrade, I may upgrade the fronts.


----------



## dangdude

Hi, new guy. Building a theater room out of the family room, with a TV that retracts into a built-in half-wall and projector pointing at a wall with shiny paint. Gotta keep the wife happy.

Have owned:
Klipsch RF-7s
Klipsch LaScala

Currently own:
Klipsch Chorus IIs
Klipsch Heresy IIs
Advent 1s
other stuff

New parts for building the theater:
Klipsch KL-7800-THX (3)
Need a preamp, projector and some other stuff...

Dan


----------



## johnnygrandis

Dali Helicon and Epicon center


----------



## darthray

johnnygrandis said:


> Dali Helicon and Epicon center




Impressive
Thanks for the pictures, but we need more




Ray


----------



## WingedCarrot

johnnygrandis said:


> Dali Helicon and Epicon center


Impressive!


----------



## dchalfont

I tried to post this picture 10 times the other day and it wouldn't work, should work from my PC.

7.2 Yamaha speakers, RX-V3071 receiver, Sony 55" etc etc

Soon to be all Monitor Audio Gold.


----------



## johnnygrandis

Thanks guys..


From the backwall:














Under the stairs, small NAS on top but the bigger server is inside "the Box" 16TB Netgear server.
















Opposite side, not New Pictures.
















7x125W from Cary, great amplification 
















My even greater Marantz 8801, love it even more 














Thanks for watching!


----------



## Vidop

For my HT room, I use--

Vandersteen 2Ce (FL/FR)

Vandersteen 1Ci (SL/SR)

Vandersteen VCC1 (Center)

SVS PC12NSD sub (two of them)

For my separate stereo system, I use (and bought these originally in 1977)-

ESS HEil AMT 1b floor model (two of them)


----------



## darthray

dchalfont said:


> I tried to post this picture 10 times the other day and it wouldn't work, should work from my PC.
> 
> 7.2 Yamaha speakers, RX-V3071 receiver, Sony 55" etc etc
> 
> Soon to be all Monitor Audio Gold.



Tanks for taking the time to post a pic.
Greatly appreciated.


Since SVS change the format, it is more difficult.
I can no longer do it my-self.


Ray


----------



## darthray

johnnygrandis said:


> Thanks guys..
> 
> 
> From the backwall:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under the stairs, small NAS on top but the bigger server is inside "the Box" 16TB Netgear server.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opposite side, not New Pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7x125W from Cary, great amplification
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My even greater Marantz 8801, love it even more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for watching!



Nice room!


Ray


----------



## dchalfont

darthray said:


> Tanks for taking the time to post a pic.
> Greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> Since SVS change the format, it is more difficult.
> I can no longer do it my-self.
> 
> 
> Ray


No, thank you for checking it out.

I wanted to get some pictures of it as it is now because it has served me well but in a few weeks my setup will be very different. I wish I had taken more pics of my stereo before this one.


----------



## Brenda Johnson

OK, just for the fun of it, here's the old-school speaker setup I've got going:

ADS L1290 (2)
2 L570s for my front channel
2 L730s for the side
DIY subwoofer, with a Carver M-1.0t amp to drive it

I was originally running these with an old Denon AVR-3300, but have recently (finally) upgraded my AVR and now have them hooked up to a Pioneer SC-1332, and man, what a difference! I was seriously thinking about upgrading the speakers as well, but I am not at all convinced that I'm going to get better sound, even at a higher-end price point. I'd love to hear what other people think.


----------



## darthray

johnnygrandis said:


> Thanks guys..
> 
> 
> From the backwall:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under the stairs, small NAS on top but the bigger server is inside "the Box" 16TB Netgear server.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opposite side, not New Pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7x125W from Cary, great amplification
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My even greater Marantz 8801, love it even more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for watching!



Thank you for the pics, picture are worth a thousand words on this tread.
You and I have the same Audio/Video processor (AV8801, Love mine by the way).


Another thing we have done the same, is lots of acoustic for the front and left the back without-it to have more ambiance


Again, Very nice room.
Mine can be seen in my signature.


Ray


----------



## darthray

dchalfont said:


> No, thank you for checking it out.
> 
> I wanted to get some pictures of it as it is now because it has served me well but in a few weeks my setup will be very different. I wish I had taken more pics of my stereo before this one.



Sound like you are Happy with it
And that's what it is important


Pics are nice, the old format could let you download right from you PC.
With the new one, it has to be from one of those internet provider and it sucks for someone like me with minimal computer education

Thanks for the picture, I did enjoy-it and I am sure others did as well.


Ray


----------



## Bricha

I have Bose 901 series 6. Use them for stereo yet thinking about making them the fronts for surround sound. The Active EQ seems to make this difficult. Thoughts?


----------



## kowskow

I have an old Aiwa all-in-one system that's gotta be around 25 years old now, but still booms like crazy!

Yesterday I picked up a pair of Acoustic Monitor PSM 1250's for just $20. In one cab, all three speakers are blown, the other seems to be in good condition. I'm wondering what to do with them. Try replacing the speakers in one cab, but not the other? Get rid of one?

Thoughts?


----------



## Tiptx

I'm using Focal Chrous 807V's for my fronts with a Focal cc700 center channel speaker. I have Klipish RM-15 for my surrounds all hooked up to a Marantz SR 7009. I don't feel the need for a sub as that may come later. I will probably end up with a Klipish sub if I do decide on one.


----------



## chainwallet

After finishing the upgrade from Energy Take Classics, I feel worthy of posting here. 

L/R: Energy RC-10s (Black Ash)
Center: Energy RC-LCR (Black Ash)
Surrounds: Mirage OMD-5 (Black Gloss)
Subwoofer: PSA XS15se
Running through a Denon AVR-1713 for now, though that will probably change toward the end of the year.


----------



## Cheese57156

Hey guys. I just joined this after reading about DCM Time Windows 3 speakers. I actually own a very nice example of them and had no idea how sought after they are. I live in Surprise, Arizona and have owned these for about 11 years. I bought them from a family friend whom I believe bought them new. Anyway, my wife and I have been looking at upgrading our receiver and adding surround sound since our Pioneer stereo receiver just started having issues. Is anyone here interested in the speakers?


----------



## pkj24

Hi all, just joined and currently have klipsch quintet 5.1 system, with Jensen QX35 fronts. In the process of upgrading the Jensens to Bose 901s and will then be searching for a new centre and rears... if I can ever get the Bose 901s working as home theatre speakers.


----------



## ellisr63

LCR- JBL 2360A horns with EV DH1A drivers, 1/4 pie bass bins
SS- Klipsch HIPs
RS- Klipsch HIPs
Front Sub- Danley DTS-10
Rear Sub- Danley DTS-10


----------



## Jonathan_John

Pure newbie, setup is MARANTZ MCR510 and Dali zensors 3s, good way to start?


----------



## Jonathan_John

And would a sub make any improvement?


----------



## darthray

ellisr63 said:


> LCR- JBL 2360A horns with EV DH1A drivers, 1/4 pie bass bins
> SS- Klipsch HIPs
> RS- Klipsch HIPs
> Front Sub- Danley DTS-10
> Rear Sub- Danley DTS-10



What a nice room you got!!!
People take a look at his signature!


Lots of work and thought in this room
Congrats for all your hard work, it did pay off


Ray


----------



## drunkpenguin

Jonathan_John said:


> And would a sub make any improvement?


Marantz is a very good way to start! 

Do you need a sub????? Does a bird need wings? Does a dog need a best friend? Does PMS need the moon? Does a steak need a beer? Does a man need boobs? Of course you need a sub!!!


----------



## Jonathan_John

Any idea what sub would compliment this setup? And as I said I'm a newbie so next question is what will the sub actually do or how will it enhance the experience? I know it affects bass ? Will it do the job of producing bass instead if the speakers? Cheers!!


----------



## drunkpenguin

A good sub woofer will transform the room into another dimension of sound. It gives you that rumble that no other speaker can reproduce. If you are using your speakers for HT you definately need the sub to bring the realism of explosions into your experience. If you are music only it's probably less important, but still gives you that deep punch when listening to drums or anything with a low note. Subs can also be put anywhere in the room to find that sweet spot for base. Where we want our mains to be is usually not the best place to reproduce low frequencies.

We would need a budget before we could recommend anything. I personally have the SVS PC13 Ultra which is a beast of a sub.


----------



## Jonathan_John

OK so it won't matter where I put this sub then? Budget probably between 200-400 considering amp and speakers only cost 659 combined, will it need to be a particular sub to work well with a MARANTZ MCR510 paired with Dali Zensors 3s?


----------



## drunkpenguin

Any self powered sub will work with ur receiver. Id post ur question in the subwoofer forum. Give them room size and budget and youll find a great one!


----------



## toofastgtp

Front LR - JBL S312
Center - JBL SCenter
Surrounds - JBL S38
Sub - PL200
Source - Onkyo TXNR828


----------



## darthray

drunkpenguin said:


> A good sub woofer will transform the room into another dimension of sound. It gives you that rumble that no other speaker can reproduce. If you are using your speakers for HT you definately need the sub to bring the realism of explosions into your experience. If you are music only it's probably less important, but still gives you that deep punch when listening to drums or anything with a low note. Subs can also be put anywhere in the room to find that sweet spot for base. Where we want our mains to be is usually not the best place to reproduce low frequencies.
> 
> We would need a budget before we could recommend anything. I personally have the SVS PC13 Ultra which is a beast of a sub.



+1 on that
I got PB13


A good sub will give you a much better return for your money
And if you look at my signature, I do have lots money invested into speakers, subs, amps and pre-amp.


Just a word of wisdom for the sub as a good return for investment compare to the rest


Ray


----------



## btmac

My setups:
Home Theater: Mains: Klipsch KG 3.2 with Crites crossovers and Crites Titanium Diaphragms
Center: Klipsch SC1
Surrounds: Klipsch KSB 1.1
Sub: Klipsch RW 8
Receiver: Denon AVR1911
I know its not a tone matched set. But it sounds good

My Bedroom 2 channel setup small room 
Klipsch RB 51 II Great little speakers
Receiver: Onkyo TX-8050
Going to get a small sub for this soon.

Love my setups


----------



## djp2k7

Upstairs for music and TV:
PSB Alpha B1 
Harman Kardon HK3490


Downstairs for music, movies, and PS4:
Polk Monitor 10's with upgraded tweeters and crossovers
Polk Fxi A4 surrounds
Marantz NR1604 

Bar area for music:
DCM CX-17's


----------



## stanman

*My JBL 4350s*

I like my JBL 4350's have had them for about 20 years, currently powered by a CAL CL-2500 power amp. They may not really be "audiophile" but they are revealing of the source and of different signals. For example, I hear a distinct character difference between CD playback (wav) and FLAC. FLAC files seem to have a harder, less open, not really gritty, but just not as open sound overall.


----------



## Landinpc

I hope I am posting properly, I need some help! I am finally getting a dedacated music room,and my technical level stopped in the 70's.i am shopping speakers and I think I have narrowed it down. So what is the opinion out there, do I buy a set of paridigm studio 100v2 or a new set of B&w 683' , I like the way both sound and the price ends up being the same. And adding a sub woofer does it have to be the same brand


----------



## Jw7054

I have 5 3" speakers off of a philips home theater system that i still need to wire.


----------



## Jw7054

Jw7054 said:


> I have 5 3" speakers off of a philips home theater system that i still need to wire.


i also have an ihome for my ipod 4


----------



## Jw7054

Jw7054 said:


> i also have an ihome for my ipod 4


wait i also have the speaker on my phone


----------



## barfle

*Listening to the music and more*

Three fronts are Emotiva Pro Stealth 8s. Sub is Outlaw LFM-1 Plus. Backs are still Realistic Minimus 1s , that I've been using almost since my quad days began.


----------



## darthray

Landinpc said:


> I hope I am posting properly, I need some help! I am finally getting a dedacated music room,and my technical level stopped in the 70's.i am shopping speakers and I think I have narrowed it down. So what is the opinion out there, do I buy a set of paridigm studio 100v2 or a new set of B&w 683' , I like the way both sound and the price ends up being the same. And adding a sub woofer does it have to be the same brand


 
Move your post as a question in the speaker tread.
(this is a tread to show your speaker)
You will get a lot more response from member with experience with both brands
Both are good, but in the same time, have no experience with them.


What I can tell you, is the sub can be any brand, it does not need to match your speakers.
And the better sub you can afford, the better


So check all the treads about paridigm studio 100v2 and B&W 683 and if need be, make a new tread by posting the question of wish one is better, and keep in mind your personal preference for sound is what is important.


You been Happy, not us 


Ray


----------



## teachsac

Just got my Wharfedale Jade 7 L/R and Jade 2 Center. Replaced Klipsch RB75s and RC7.


L/R: Jade 7
C: Jade 2
Surround: Axiom QS8
Sub: BG Radia 210i


S~


----------



## jrref

I'm using Ohm Acoustics:


Fronts: Walsh 2000's
Front Heights: Walsh 2000 satellite Omni's
Center: Custom Micro Walsh Center curved.
Rear Surrounds: Walsh Super 2000 Omni's
Sub Woofer


I have a small-medium sized living room used as a home theater and for music. The Ohm's are incredible but a little pricey. You can go to their web site and see some of the deals where you can get them a little cheaper. You have to hear them to really appreciate them.


----------



## Chaotic Bliss

I have a mishmosh array of speakers going on at the moment. I'll soon upgrade them, but this is what I have at the moment:

Infinity Primus P363s (front)
JBL Loft 20 Center Channel 
Onkyo SKH-410 Atmos speakers (getting rid of these soon, they were free with my receiver, getting replaced by either Polks or Infinitys)
Polk T15 rear surrounds
Infinity Reference 2000.6 which act as stands for the Polks


----------



## sigpig

Hi, I'm sigpig, and I'm an AVS noob.

I have two setups, one in the living room, and the other in the basement.
The living room has a 46" Insignia LCD TV, a Samsung BD-P2500, Apple TV2, a PVR from our cable company, a Yamaha DSP-3000 (with wired Yamaha SW) to make all the stuff sound nice, and a Logitech Harmony One to make everything work together nicely.

The basement, however, gets the better stuff .

We have a (better) 55" Insignia LED LCD TV (pretty much Samsung under a different name), an HD cable box, a Western Digital Live TV media streamer (with 2TB HDD),a Samsung BD-P1600, and a Pioneer Elite SC-61 to drive the following speakers:
Post Audio DM-16 fronts (more on these below);
PSB Alpha One Front Heights;
Goldenear ForceField 3 1kW Subwoofer;
Sinclair Audio Sculptura Ci Centre (Need Advice!!!); and
Bose 201 Mk V Rear Surrounds (Real. Bose. Direct/Reflecting. Speakers).

The Post Audio DM-16s are monsters. They have 2 honkin' 12" woofers, a 5" mid-range, and a 1" tweeter. The info sticker tells me the following: 
Operative power range: 10-300 Watts
Recommended Amp power: 10-170 Watts RMS
Frequency response: 28Hz - 20kHz
Crossover: 2kHz and 5kHz
Efficiency: 100dB
8 Ohms

What I would REALLY appreciate is some advice on a centre-channel speaker that would do justice to both the SC-61 and DM-16s, since a) the AVR is such a great piece of technology (especially for the deal I got), and b) I need a centre-channel that would provide the power, wide sound-stage, and, most of all, the CLARITY that is lacking in the Sculptura.

I have given the following speakers considerable thought, and ALMOST purchased the most expensive one (but held back due to some high-pressured sales tactics):

Totem Tribe 3 (demo sale, nearly 1/2 price);
Goldernear Supersat 60;
B&W HTM61 S2;
Paradigm Centre 3;
Paradigm Milennia 20; and
Totem Dreamcatcher Centre.

As you can see, I'm talking about somewhat serious speakers, not what you'd get at your local big box store. Being in Canada also has it's limitations, as we have limited delivery options from the USA. Any and all advice is welcome, especially if there is a speaker I haven't thought of yet. Of course, the best centre is another DM-16, but those are hard to find.


----------



## sigpig

JMCL said:


> *Home Theater Room*
> 
> *SPEAKERS*
> Fronts: Goldenear Triton One
> Center: Goldernear Supercenter XL
> Surround: Goldenear Invisa MPX
> Rear: Goldenear Invisa MPX
> Front High: Golden Ear Supersat 3
> *AVR*
> Receiver: Yamaha RX-A 3030
> *OTHER*
> Epson 5030 Projector
> Elite Screen 135”
> Sony Blu-ray BDP-s6200
> 
> *Family Room*
> Goldenear 3D Array Soundbar
> Golderear Supersat 3
> Pioneer VSX-53
> Sony BRAVIA KDL55HX850
> PS3
> 
> 
> Two rows of five home theater seating soon to come.


I'm surprised you didn't go for any ForceFields ATT.


----------



## sigpig

sigpig said:


> Hi, I'm sigpig, and I'm an AVS noob.
> 
> I have two setups, one in the living room, and the other in the basement.
> The living room has a 46" Insignia LCD TV, a Samsung BD-P2500, Apple TV2, a PVR from our cable company, a Yamaha DSP-3000 (with wired Yamaha SW) to make all the stuff sound nice, and a Logitech Harmony One to make everything work together nicely.
> 
> The basement, however, gets the better stuff .
> 
> We have a (better) 55" Insignia LED LCD TV (pretty much Samsung under a different name), an HD cable box, a Western Digital Live TV media streamer (with 2TB HDD),a Samsung BD-P1600, and a Pioneer Elite SC-61 to drive the following speakers:
> Post Audio DM-16 fronts (more on these below);
> PSB Alpha One Front Heights;
> Goldenear ForceField 3 1kW Subwoofer;
> Sinclair Audio Sculptura Ci Centre (Need Advice!!!); and
> Bose 201 Mk V Rear Surrounds (Real. Bose. Direct/Reflecting. Speakers).
> 
> The Post Audio DM-16s are monsters. They have 2 honkin' 12" woofers, a 5" mid-range, and a 1" tweeter. The info sticker tells me the following:
> Operative power range: 10-300 Watts
> Recommended Amp power: 10-170 Watts RMS
> Frequency response: 28Hz - 20kHz
> Crossover: 2kHz and 5kHz
> Efficiency: 100dB
> 8 Ohms
> 
> What I would REALLY appreciate is some advice on a centre-channel speaker that would do justice to both the SC-61 and DM-16s, since a) the AVR is such a great piece of technology (especially for the deal I got), and b) I need a centre-channel that would provide the power, wide sound-stage, and, most of all, the CLARITY that is lacking in the Sculptura.
> 
> I have given the following speakers considerable thought, and ALMOST purchased the most expensive one (but held back due to some high-pressured sales tactics):
> 
> Totem Tribe 3 (demo sale, nearly 1/2 price);
> Goldernear Supersat 60;
> B&W HTM61 S2;
> Paradigm Centre 3;
> Paradigm Milennia 20; and
> Totem Dreamcatcher Centre.
> 
> As you can see, I'm talking about somewhat serious speakers, not what you'd get at your local big box store. Being in Canada also has it's limitations, as we have limited delivery options from the USA. Any and all advice is welcome, especially if there is a speaker I haven't thought of yet. Of course, the best centre is another DM-16, but those are hard to find.


Forgot to mention near-field and headphones:
Bose Companion 3 for my gaming PC (won them at a stag);
Sennheiser HD 201 headphones (for when the wife doesn't want to hear me killing Orcs);
House of Marley Exodus on-ear headphones (laptop/iPod).

Darth Ray (love your setup) - I will post pics of my stuff when I have the posting privileges. With this post, I will have 3/5 needed...


----------



## mdbrown

Hmm... never did post here. 

Front Left/Right speakers - Martin Logan Motion 12
Center channel - Martin Logan Motion 8
Surrounds - Martin Logan Motion 2
Subwoofer - SVS SB-1000


----------



## Jubrown

Here goes:

Front Left/Right Speakers - MartinLogan Vantage
Center Speaker - MartinLogan Stage
Rear Speakers - MartinLogan EM-FX2
Subwoofer - MartinLogan Depth i

Theater room is under construction. The plan is to keep the Vantage upstairs as a main stereo speakers, and to do a Martin Logan Motion setup in the theater room.


----------



## Bard78

My first foray into getting a good audio system. Starting with just a 2.1 system and will build from there.


Klipsch RB-61 ii's are arriving tomorrow.
SVS SB12-NSD is already here.


Looking forward to getting them plugged up


----------



## darthray

Bard78 said:


> My first foray into getting a good audio system. Starting with just a 2.1 system and will build from there.
> 
> 
> Klipsch RB-61 ii's are arriving tomorrow.
> SVS SB12-NSD is already here.
> 
> 
> Looking forward to getting them plugged up



Very good attitude 
I like your thinking, do it once and do it right


Good luck in your journey and happy listening.


Ray


----------



## Zack617

I'm always changing things around, and am more into vintage speakers:

Fronts: Onix Rockets RS750 sig
Center: paradigm CC-170
Surrounds: paradigm ADPs
Rears: M&K Satellites
Sub: A "horrible" old M&K Goliath. Next on the list to upgrade

I love the rockets!


----------



## darthray

sigpig said:


> Hi, I'm sigpig, and I'm an AVS noob.
> 
> I have two setups, one in the living room, and the other in the basement.
> The living room has a 46" Insignia LCD TV, a Samsung BD-P2500, Apple TV2, a PVR from our cable company, a Yamaha DSP-3000 (with wired Yamaha SW) to make all the stuff sound nice, and a Logitech Harmony One to make everything work together nicely.
> 
> The basement, however, gets the better stuff .
> 
> We have a (better) 55" Insignia LED LCD TV (pretty much Samsung under a different name), an HD cable box, a Western Digital Live TV media streamer (with 2TB HDD),a Samsung BD-P1600, and a Pioneer Elite SC-61 to drive the following speakers:
> Post Audio DM-16 fronts (more on these below);
> PSB Alpha One Front Heights;
> Goldenear ForceField 3 1kW Subwoofer;
> Sinclair Audio Sculptura Ci Centre (Need Advice!!!); and
> Bose 201 Mk V Rear Surrounds (Real. Bose. Direct/Reflecting. Speakers).
> 
> The Post Audio DM-16s are monsters. They have 2 honkin' 12" woofers, a 5" mid-range, and a 1" tweeter. The info sticker tells me the following:
> Operative power range: 10-300 Watts
> Recommended Amp power: 10-170 Watts RMS
> Frequency response: 28Hz - 20kHz
> Crossover: 2kHz and 5kHz
> Efficiency: 100dB
> 8 Ohms
> 
> What I would REALLY appreciate is some advice on a centre-channel speaker that would do justice to both the SC-61 and DM-16s, since a) the AVR is such a great piece of technology (especially for the deal I got), and b) I need a centre-channel that would provide the power, wide sound-stage, and, most of all, the CLARITY that is lacking in the Sculptura.
> 
> I have given the following speakers considerable thought, and ALMOST purchased the most expensive one (but held back due to some high-pressured sales tactics):
> 
> Totem Tribe 3 (demo sale, nearly 1/2 price);
> Goldernear Supersat 60;
> B&W HTM61 S2;
> Paradigm Centre 3;
> Paradigm Milennia 20; and
> Totem Dreamcatcher Centre.
> 
> As you can see, I'm talking about somewhat serious speakers, not what you'd get at your local big box store. Being in Canada also has it's limitations, as we have limited delivery options from the USA. Any and all advice is welcome, especially if there is a speaker I haven't thought of yet. Of course, the best centre is another DM-16, but those are hard to find.





sigpig said:


> Forgot to mention near-field and headphones:
> Bose Companion 3 for my gaming PC (won them at a stag);
> Sennheiser HD 201 headphones (for when the wife doesn't want to hear me killing Orcs);
> House of Marley Exodus on-ear headphones (laptop/iPod).
> 
> Darth Ray (love your setup) - I will post pics of my stuff when I have the posting privileges. With this post, I will have 3/5 needed...



Thanks for your compliment and looking forward to your pictures


For your question, you will be better serve in a new tread thread with the question since this one is mostly showing your stuff and sometime comments about how to improve something seen on some pictures.


You will get more traffic and some may have some suggestion for you.
Members around here are eager to help someone new with a legit question


Best of luck and looking forward for the pics


Ray


----------



## Grizzo707

*My first non HTIB!*

Here is my set up thus far. 
Center: Klipsch RF-42 ii
L/R Klipsch RF-42 ii
Surr. Klipsch RB-41 ii
Surr back Klipsch RB-51 ii
No sub at the moment 
Not sure what brand to choose for subs. Also plan on a pair of buttkickers or similar product.
Being ran by a denon avr s700w soon to be replaced by a unit with HDPC 2.2


----------



## kvining

Living room:

Center: Two JBL E10 Northridge's wired together, after trying a dozen different speakers, this gave me the clearest voice I've ever got. 

Fronts: 
Mid Fronts Marantz Presitge Series circa 1975 altho I have been jacking them into the center channel lately for rock music 5.1 CD's -music sounds killer when I run them this way

Far front Klipsch Synergy F3. 
Sides: Cerwin Vega VS-120 with a set of Klipsch F1's

Rears: Klipsch KB 15 and a set of Pioneer CS-99 circa 1975
Rear Center Klipsch C1
Dual Klipsch subs

Game room:
Fronts: Pioneer Towers CS-J835-Q
Centerioneer CS-C180-Q Center
Sides: Sansui S-71Us circa 1970, still sound great!
Rear: Set of old Pioneer book shelf speakers, GS something or other, they've been rebuilt a dozen times over the years, currently have a set of Klipsch 5 1/2" woofers installed as mid ranges, Altec Lansing tweeters, and who knows where the woofers came from, only thing original is the crossovers, they sound great!
Polk sub


----------



## azz7686

kvining said:


> Living room:
> 
> Center: Two JBL E10 Northridge's wired together, after trying a dozen different speakers, this gave me the clearest voice I've ever got.
> 
> Fronts:
> Mid Fronts Marantz Presitge Series circa 1975 altho I have been jacking them into the center channel lately for rock music 5.1 CD's -music sounds killer when I run them this way
> 
> Far front Klipsch Synergy F3.
> Sides: Cerwin Vega VS-120 with a set of Klipsch F1's
> 
> Rears: Klipsch KB 15 and a set of Pioneer CS-99 circa 1975
> Rear Center Klipsch C1
> Dual Klipsch subs
> 
> Game room:
> Fronts: Pioneer Towers CS-J835-Q
> Centerioneer CS-C180-Q Center
> Sides: Sansui S-71Us circa 1970, still sound great!
> Rear: Set of old Pioneer book shelf speakers, GS something or other, they've been rebuilt a dozen times over the years, currently have a set of Klipsch 5 1/2" woofers installed as mid ranges, Altec Lansing tweeters, and who knows where the woofers came from, only thing original is the crossovers, they sound great!
> Polk sub


I still have some cerwin vegas to just rebuilt the surrounds over x-mas still rock to and look better have you rebuilt yours, I think mines the model a little newer I don't remember at the moment anyway cool post..


----------



## darthray

kvining said:


> Living room:
> 
> Center: Two JBL E10 Northridge's wired together, after trying a dozen different speakers, this gave me the clearest voice I've ever got.
> 
> Fronts:
> Mid Fronts Marantz Presitge Series circa 1975 altho I have been jacking them into the center channel lately for rock music 5.1 CD's -music sounds killer when I run them this way
> 
> Far front Klipsch Synergy F3.
> Sides: Cerwin Vega VS-120 with a set of Klipsch F1's
> 
> Rears: Klipsch KB 15 and a set of Pioneer CS-99 circa 1975
> Rear Center Klipsch C1
> Dual Klipsch subs
> 
> Game room:
> Fronts: Pioneer Towers CS-J835-Q
> Centerioneer CS-C180-Q Center
> Sides: Sansui S-71Us circa 1970, still sound great!
> Rear: Set of old Pioneer book shelf speakers, GS something or other, they've been rebuilt a dozen times over the years, currently have a set of Klipsch 5 1/2" woofers installed as mid ranges, Altec Lansing tweeters, and who knows where the woofers came from, only thing original is the crossovers, they sound great!
> Polk sub





azz7686 said:


> I still have some cerwin vegas to just rebuilt the surrounds over x-mas still rock to and look better have you rebuilt yours, I think mines the model a little newer I don't remember at the moment anyway cool post..



cerwin vegas, a fun and party speakers
I use to own the VS-120.
The one thing I like about cerwin vegas they never said high end sound, all their add said was "we play loud" and they do!


Kind of miss them


Ray


----------



## jimreynold2nd

Noob here - very simple 3.1 setup of a Denon avr-s500bt, a pair of NHT SuperZero and a SuperCenter (all 2.1 version).


----------



## PontusB

KEF LS50 in white.


----------



## linkamus

sigpig said:


> What I would REALLY appreciate is some advice on a centre-channel speaker that would do justice to both the SC-61 and DM-16s, since a) the AVR is such a great piece of technology (especially for the deal I got), and b) I need a centre-channel that would provide the power, wide sound-stage, and, most of all, the CLARITY that is lacking in the Sculptura.
> 
> I have given the following speakers considerable thought, and ALMOST purchased the most expensive one (but held back due to some high-pressured sales tactics):
> 
> Totem Tribe 3 (demo sale, nearly 1/2 price);
> Goldernear Supersat 60;
> *B&W HTM61 S2;*
> Paradigm Centre 3;
> Paradigm Milennia 20; and
> Totem Dreamcatcher Centre.


I can tell you, as an owner of the B&W mentioned above. The speaker is an excellent center channel. The dialog in movies is crisp and defined, I enjoy this speaker very much and am extremely satisfied with my purchase. One thing to consider though, is make sure you have a well adjusted Ch. Level setting on that SC-61 mitigate that center channel from getting drowned out. I believe that AVR is only 125W/8ohms ... so you may be also lacking the power to push those fronts properly.


----------



## AVNut57

I have a small 12X12 room w 2 rclnrs 55"Sony bravia Denon X-3000, Oppo bdp-103
Alon 1's mains paradigm center 1, para Atom V 7's, & pioneers rear.Velodyne 12"sub.
The system just blows me away, I just don't watch ,I actually "Feel the Movie"


----------



## turolla

*polk audio speaker system with yamaha av receiver rx 740*

Hi everyone, I'm new here and have a difficult dilemma to face in regards to my new setup. Let me first start with my equipment, which is undergoing installation at this very moment. I have an Yamaha AV receiver RX-740 Aventage, with Polk Audio speakers - 2 Tsi 400s, one center channel CS10, 2 tsi100s for the surround sound, and last but not least a /JBL Sub ES250PBK. My Tv is the new Samsung Curved 65" and it is mounted above the fireplace wall, which is the genesis of my dilemma. I cannot fit my CS10 under the TV and the only place to put it would be on top of it. However the looks would not go with the rest of the room and I can't find a slanted shelf to place it on either. Here is my question: The wall is 35 inches thick and behind is my office, so I wanted to cut a box inside the wall and make an inside slanted shelf, kind of like an indentation insiude the wall so i can place the speaker, however I am afraid that would affect the sound of my center channel speaker. Any thoughts or solutions? I thought about getting the polk audio tl3s instead but don't know if that would be a good idea. I need help!!!

Thank you.
Lucas


----------



## teachsac

This thread is really not designed as a Help me thread. Please start a new thread.


----------



## turolla

turolla said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new here and have a difficult dilemma to face in regards to my new setup. Let me first start with my equipment, which is undergoing installation at this very moment. I have an Yamaha AV receiver RX-740 Aventage, with Polk Audio speakers - 2 Tsi 400s, one center channel CS10, 2 tsi100s for the surround sound, and last but not least a /JBL Sub ES250PBK. My Tv is the new Samsung Curved 65" and it is mounted above the fireplace wall, which is the genesis of my dilemma. I cannot fit my CS10 under the TV and the only place to put it would be on top of it. However the looks would not go with the rest of the room and I can't find a slanted shelf to place it on either. Here is my question: The wall is 35 inches thick and behind is my office, so I wanted to cut a box inside the wall and make an inside slanted shelf, kind of like an indentation insiude the wall so i can place the speaker, however I am afraid that would affect the sound of my center channel speaker. Any thoughts or solutions? I thought about getting the polk audio tl3s instead but don't know if that would be a good idea. I need help!!!
> 
> Thank you.
> Lucas


ooppss, sorry, new to forums. I think i just did post a new one. 
thx


----------



## kvining

azz7686 said:


> I still have some cerwin vegas to just rebuilt the surrounds over x-mas still rock to and look better have you rebuilt yours, I think mines the model a little newer I don't remember at the moment anyway cool post..


I had both speakers re-coned, the Speaker Surgeon of Houston installed OEM C-V cones, they look and sound fantastic. I picked these speakers up a garage sale for 50$ for the set, the surrounds were all rotted out and the dust caps were pushed in, but the cherry cabinets and grills were in like-new condition. The extra boominess of the bass range of these speakers seem to compliment the Klipsch horn-heavy speakers, and they really reproduce "war movie" sound track's explosion effects in tandem with the sub woofers well. I think C-V's are the most under-rated speakers out there.


----------



## kvining

darthray said:


> cerwin vegas, a fun and party speakers
> I use to own the VS-120.
> The one thing I like about cerwin vegas they never said high end sound, all their add said was "we play loud" and they do!
> 
> 
> Kind of miss them
> 
> 
> Ray


They really are not suitable as stand-alone speakers, but when mixed in with my Klipsch, they add depth to the sound stage, it is really noticable when I disconnect them from the setup and just the run the Klipsch on their own. But it may also have a lot to do with the acoustics of my living room, I have one of those "open concept" home with an extra large living room with high ceilings. But what I like the most about the CV VS120 is that they are solid, heavy, obviously well built speakers with the kind of quality you don't see in mid-market speakers today.


----------



## laserjock II

Energy RC-70 L/R
Energy RC-LCR 
Infinity Entra-One's as Surround

Polk FXiA6's for surround to replace Infinity's

Pair of KEF X300A powered speakers for casual TV useage


Old speakers not in use but still in my possession 

Polk CS1000 center
Mitsubishi 2 way towers
Athena L/R Bookshelf and Center


----------



## darthray

kvining said:


> They really are not suitable as stand-alone speakers, but when mixed in with my Klipsch, they add depth to the sound stage, it is really noticable when I disconnect them from the setup and just the run the Klipsch on their own. But it may also have a lot to do with the acoustics of my living room, I have one of those "open concept" home with an extra large living room with high ceilings. But what I like the most about the CV VS120 is that they are solid, heavy, obviously well built speakers with the kind of quality you don't see in mid-market speakers today.



Send you a PM


Ray


----------



## bluer101

Never posted here. 

I bought some of my speakers in the late 90's and been adding since. 

9.2 

Front L/R Infinity RS5
Center Infinity CC3
Front wides Infinity RS5
Front heights Infinity RS1
Rears Infinity Beta ES250's
Subs 2 SI 18" martycubes with inuke dsp3000
2 Infinity 12" BU120 with replacement plate amps
4 ADX Shakers with Dayton SA230 amp


----------



## MrAcoustat

I have been using Acoustat electrostatic speakers for the last 31 years and at 69 years young i am not about to change for ME dollar for dollar full range panels cannot be beaten.


----------



## darthray

MrAcoustat said:


> I have been using Acoustat electrostatic speakers for the last 31 years and at 69 years young i am not about to change for ME dollar for dollar full range panels cannot be beaten.



Awesome
Either your are very short or your towers are very tall


Ray


----------



## MrAcoustat

All double stacked models are 94 inches high, the width depends on the amount of panels and the frame material, Acoustat panels come in two sizes 8x45 or 9x45 my 1+1s are 14x94x5 inches and weigh 200 pounds my friend's DIY Spectra 8800s are 41x102x12 inches and weigh 800 pounds.


----------



## rolextothe

Im thinking of picking up some SVS Ultra's


----------



## Newfieninja

sigpig said:


> Hi, I'm sigpig, and I'm an AVS noob.
> 
> I have two setups, one in the living room, and the other in the basement.
> The living room has a 46" Insignia LCD TV, a Samsung BD-P2500, Apple TV2, a PVR from our cable company, a Yamaha DSP-3000 (with wired Yamaha SW) to make all the stuff sound nice, and a Logitech Harmony One to make everything work together nicely.
> 
> The basement, however, gets the better stuff .
> 
> We have a (better) 55" Insignia LED LCD TV (pretty much Samsung under a different name), an HD cable box, a Western Digital Live TV media streamer (with 2TB HDD),a Samsung BD-P1600, and a Pioneer Elite SC-61 to drive the following speakers:
> Post Audio DM-16 fronts (more on these below);
> PSB Alpha One Front Heights;
> Goldenear ForceField 3 1kW Subwoofer;
> Sinclair Audio Sculptura Ci Centre (Need Advice!!!); and
> Bose 201 Mk V Rear Surrounds (Real. Bose. Direct/Reflecting. Speakers).
> 
> The Post Audio DM-16s are monsters. They have 2 honkin' 12" woofers, a 5" mid-range, and a 1" tweeter. The info sticker tells me the following:
> Operative power range: 10-300 Watts
> Recommended Amp power: 10-170 Watts RMS
> Frequency response: 28Hz - 20kHz
> Crossover: 2kHz and 5kHz
> Efficiency: 100dB
> 8 Ohms
> 
> What I would REALLY appreciate is some advice on a centre-channel speaker that would do justice to both the SC-61 and DM-16s, since a) the AVR is such a great piece of technology (especially for the deal I got), and b) I need a centre-channel that would provide the power, wide sound-stage, and, most of all, the CLARITY that is lacking in the Sculptura.
> 
> I have given the following speakers considerable thought, and ALMOST purchased the most expensive one (but held back due to some high-pressured sales tactics):
> 
> Totem Tribe 3 (demo sale, nearly 1/2 price);
> Goldernear Supersat 60;
> B&W HTM61 S2;
> Paradigm Centre 3;
> Paradigm Milennia 20; and
> Totem Dreamcatcher Centre.
> 
> As you can see, I'm talking about somewhat serious speakers, not what you'd get at your local big box store. Being in Canada also has it's limitations, as we have limited delivery options from the USA. Any and all advice is welcome, especially if there is a speaker I haven't thought of yet. Of course, the best centre is another DM-16, but those are hard to find.


I can't speak to the other speakers you have listed but I do have the Paradigm Center 3 and can say that I am completely happy with it. Crisp, clear sound and is a good deal for the price. It sounds great with my Marantz receiver. Gets my recommendation


----------



## johnmeyer

I have a pair of Altec-Lansing 604s, mounted in a custom bass reflex enclosure. The first was built around 1955, and the second about ten years later when we went to stereo.


----------



## adrummingdude

^^That's cool. I'd love to hear how that sounds.


----------



## darthray

rolextothe said:


> Im thinking of picking up some SVS Ultra's



Go for it!
You will not be disappointed


Love mine's (2 of them).
The only reason, I got 2 was due to a concrete floor and the second one did not solve the tactile problem.
Buttkickers did


Sound wise, 1 was enough


Ray


----------



## darthray

johnmeyer said:


> I have a pair of Altec-Lansing 604s, mounted in a custom bass reflex enclosure. The first was built around 1955, and the second about ten years later when we went to stereo.



Thanks for the pics
I grew-up on Altec-Lansing, not as old, mid 70's.
But still nice to see some vantage speaker


Ray


----------



## bluer101

darthray said:


> Go for it!
> You will not be disappointed
> 
> 
> Love mine's (2 of them).
> The only reason, I got 2 was due to a concrete floor and the second one did not solve the tactile problem.
> Buttkickers did
> 
> 
> Sound wise, 1 was enough
> 
> 
> Ray


Here in Florida no basement and concrete floor too. 

I ended up with 2 18" martycubes , 2 12 infinity's near field, and the best was bass shakers too. That really brings everything together.


----------



## rolextothe

darthray said:


> Go for it!
> You will not be disappointed
> 
> 
> Love mine's (2 of them).
> The only reason, I got 2 was due to a concrete floor and the second one did not solve the tactile problem.
> Buttkickers did
> 
> 
> Sound wise, 1 was enough
> 
> 
> Ray


they'll be here on saturday!


----------



## darthray

bluer101 said:


> Here in Florida no basement and concrete floor too.
> 
> I ended up with 2 18" martycubes , 2 12 infinity's near field, and the best was bass shakers too. That really brings everything together.



Yes concrete floor can suck the life of any tactile feeling, no matter how good the sub is, unless you have a sub floor built over.
Bass shakers is a great way to take care of the problem and also give you the option of how much tactile your prefer 


Some like a lot of it, others just enough to make the experience better without over doing it.
This way you can have more tactile with less bass or less tactile with more bass, or a more balance between the two.
I fall in the last camp.


For me, just like you, it brought everything together
A good investment for a little bit of time and some experiment to find a tuning point



Ray


----------



## darthray

rolextothe said:


> they'll be here on saturday!



Cool


Let us know how you like or not happy with them
This site is all about sharing each and other impression with many different products.


I personally think you will be happy, but if you are not it is also important that you share with the community.


Lot's of time, it is the room and not the product and this is where other members can come in to help


Happy listening.


Ray


----------



## rolextothe

darthray said:


> Cool
> 
> 
> Let us know how you like or not happy with them
> This site is all about sharing each and other impression with many different products.
> 
> 
> I personally think you will be happy, but if you are not it is also important that you share with the community.
> 
> 
> Lot's of time, it is the room and not the product and this is where other members can come in to help
> 
> 
> Happy listening.
> 
> 
> Ray


will do my man

once everything is setup I'll post a review and pics of room etc


----------



## Weazy

Philharmonic Slims


----------



## darthray

rolextothe said:


> will do my man
> 
> once everything is setup I'll post a review and pics of room etc



Looking forward to it


Ray


----------



## darthray

Weazy said:


> Philharmonic Slims



Look nice
Also it look like you have a serious turntable.


You should list your equipment's


Ray


----------



## Aerodude73

recently picked up new front L/R spkrs, POLK AUDIO RTiA5's - love them, gorgeous cherry finish. was going to get the CSiA4 Center in cherry, but will prob wait a bit, as my CS2 has two 6.50" drivers, & the A4 only has two 5.25" :shrug:


might change my mind; not sure yet tho'.


----------



## matt/E

Main HT system:

Pioneer ELITE VSX-82TSX/ Emotiva XPA-2 
Pioneer ELITE BDP-23FD
Paradigm Studio 100 v.2's w/ v.5 tweeters and Signature mids
Paradigm Studio 40 v.4's, Paradigm Millenia 30 center
Paradigm Cinema 70's(Surround Back)
Paradigm DSP-3200 w/ BASH 500S amp

Bedroom system:

Onkyo TX-SR414
Paradigm 3SE mKII's
Paradigm Cinema Center/ Surrounds

Computer Speakers:

Paradigm Shift A2 powered monitors

Garage system:

Nad 7400 stereo receiver
Altec Lansing Three Series 2's


----------



## Weazy

darthray said:


> Look nice
> Also it look like you have a serious turntable.
> 
> 
> You should list your equipment's
> 
> 
> Ray


Nothing special, but here goes:

Mains - Philharmonic Slims (Cabinets made by Jim Salk, Curly Maple with smokey silver tint)
Surrounds - Energy CB-10
Sub - PSA XV15se

AVR - Yamaha RX-V2700
Amplification - Emotiva UPA200 (for front main speakers)
Turntable - Music Hall
BluRay - Sony BDP-N460 (soon to be upgraded to Oppo)
Apple TV
MacBook Pro for music server
Panamax MR4300


----------



## jrref

jrref said:


> I'm using Ohm Acoustics:
> 
> 
> Fronts: Walsh 2000's
> Front Heights: Walsh 2000 satellite Omni's
> Center: Custom Micro Walsh Center curved.
> Rear Surrounds: Walsh Super 2000 Omni's
> Sub Woofer
> 
> 
> I have a small-medium sized living room used as a home theater and for music. The Ohm's are incredible but a little pricey. You can go to their web site and see some of the deals where you can get them a little cheaper. You have to hear them to really appreciate them.


Finally was able to download a picture.


----------



## darthray

Weazy said:


> Nothing special, but here goes:
> 
> Mains - Philharmonic Slims (Cabinets made by Jim Salk, Curly Maple with smokey silver tint)
> Surrounds - Energy CB-10
> Sub - PSA XV15se
> 
> AVR - Yamaha RX-V2700
> Amplification - Emotiva UPA200 (for front main speakers)
> Turntable - Music Hall
> BluRay - Sony BDP-N460 (soon to be upgraded to Oppo)
> Apple TV
> MacBook Pro for music server
> Panamax MR4300



Oppo have serve me well over the years.
Started with the 83 and now the 103.


Their customer service was more than excellent when I had a problem after warranty  with the 83.
So when the 103 came along, it was a natural step for me


Just out curiosity what model is your "Music Hall" turntable.


And thank for posting


Ray


----------



## Jeremy Dawson

*Radford Bookshelf, set up and asking for feedback?*

Hi all
id like to start by saying this is my first post to a forum.

I have recently come into possession of a set up (i know little about hifi set ups), it includes: Radford bookshelf speakers, Harman Kardon t30c (turntable), Kenwood Ka-4002 (amp).

I mainly listen to electronic music on my turntable and also through one of the red, white inputs on my amp... which sounds amazing through these speakers.

I just kinda mainly wanted to ask what people thought of the Radford bookshelf speaker and a price estimate just so i know what i'm looking at if i ever what to upgrade.

Unfortunately the writing has faded from the tags so i'm not sure about model number but i have attached some photos. I read somewhere that taking the grill off would help distinguish what/when it was made i was a bit scared to.

Thanks guys


----------



## laserjock II

Jeremy Dawson said:


> Hi all
> id like to start by saying this is my first post to a forum.
> 
> I have recently come into possession of a set up (i know little about hifi set ups), it includes: Radford bookshelf speakers, Harman Kardon t30c (turntable), Kenwood Ka-4002 (amp).
> 
> I mainly listen to electronic music on my turntable and also through one of the red, white inputs on my amp... which sounds amazing through these speakers.
> 
> I just kinda mainly wanted to ask what people thought of the Radford bookshelf speaker and a price estimate just so i know what i'm looking at if i ever what to upgrade.
> 
> Unfortunately the writing has faded from the tags so i'm not sure about model number but i have attached some photos. I read somewhere that taking the grill off would help distinguish what/when it was made i was a bit scared to.
> 
> Thanks guys


Intersting speaker. 

Maybe this one. 

http://www.radiomuseum.org/r/radford_bookshelf.html


----------



## Weazy

darthray said:


> Just out curiosity what model is your "Music Hall" turntable.
> 
> 
> And thank for posting
> 
> 
> Ray


It's just an MMF 2.2 with a couple mods (acrylic platter, LEDs, and isolation cones). Next mod is a better cartridge.


----------



## newfmp3

Living Room
Axiom On walls all around. M22/M2/VP150
SVS SB-2000/polk sub 

Theater
Axiom M80, VP150, QS8, In ceiling Axiom M3 for Atmos
SVS PB-2000 / HSU VTF3MKII

Bar
Cerwin Vega D9's for party mode.
Axiom M3 Bookshelves for easy listening.


Spare RM Polk RM101 sats 5.1


----------



## lpnaz480

*gaming room:*
l/r - energy cf70s
c - energy cc-10
l/r backs - energy cr-10
music 2 channel - energy cb-5

*theater:*
l/c/r - procella p8
surround 4 total backs / sides - procella p6v
ceilings 4 total TF/TR (havent shipped yet) - procella p6iw
subs - 2 svs pb12+

*living room:*
yamaha ysp2200 soundbar (will change this out later)


----------



## esmugala

BIC america


----------



## darthray

lpnaz480 said:


> *gaming room:*
> l/r - energy cf70s
> c - energy cc-10
> l/r backs - energy cr-10
> music 2 channel - energy cb-5
> 
> *theater:*
> l/c/r - procella p8
> surround 4 total backs / sides - procella p6v
> ceilings 4 total TF/TR (havent shipped yet) - procella p6iw
> subs - 2 svs pb12+
> 
> *living room:*
> yamaha ysp2200 soundbar (will change this out later)



Man, what a nice room with so many details.
A job well done, cant wait to see it when complete and you are almost there.
Can you taste-it 


Folks, take a look at lpnaz480 signature. Look like it will be a thing of beauty once finish


Ray


----------



## darthray

rolextothe said:


> they'll be here on saturday!



Any impression yet?


Ray


----------



## darthray

Weazy said:


> It's just an MMF 2.2 with a couple mods (acrylic platter, LEDs, and isolation cones). Next mod is a better cartridge.



Look very nice to me


Ray


----------



## darthray

newfmp3 said:


> Living Room
> Axiom On walls all around. M22/M2/VP150
> SVS SB-2000/polk sub
> 
> Theater
> Axiom M80, VP150, QS8, In ceiling Axiom M3 for Atmos
> SVS PB-2000 / HSU VTF3MKII
> 
> Bar
> Cerwin Vega D9's for party mode.
> Axiom M3 Bookshelves for easy listening.
> 
> 
> Spare RM Polk RM101 sats 5.1


 
Your the first person from NFLD that I know that actually is in the audio hobby 
And I met lots of them here in Alberta


In a more serious note, do you have any pictures of your set to post?
It does look like you have a nice set-up.


Ray


----------



## lpnaz480

darthray said:


> Man, what a nice room with so many details.
> A job well done, cant wait to see it when complete and you are almost there.
> Can you taste-it
> 
> 
> Folks, take a look at lpnaz480 signature. Look like it will be a thing of beauty once finish
> 
> 
> Ray


hi ray thank you very much. its been a fun long road and one that im glad is coming to an end. ready to spend many hours in there


----------



## darthray

lpnaz480 said:


> hi ray thank you very much. its been a fun long road and one that im glad is coming to an end. ready to spend many hours in there



Enjoy


You deserve-it.
Mine is much smaller, but I know all about taking the time for small details and making it a labor of Love.


Ray


----------



## rolextothe

darthray said:


> Any impression yet?
> 
> 
> Ray


yo, the room was being painted and floored so I didn't have a chance to even open em yet

I was planning to drop them in myself this week but my family is insisting I have someone else do the wiring, women 

anyway, so some guys are coming on saturday to do the ceiling/wall wiring, i went ahead and purchased 12 gauge wiring cause these guys dont seem like they know what they're doing lol.. ill keep them under close supervision

ill keep you posted


----------



## newfmp3

darthray said:


> Your the first person from NFLD that I know that actually is in the audio hobby
> And I met lots of them here in Alberta
> 
> 
> In a more serious note, do you have any pictures of your set to post?
> It does look like you have a nice set-up.
> 
> 
> Ray


 
There's a few Newfoundlanders here. My setup is getting a little older now, while I still love it, I'm slowly updating parts of it. Only pictures I have are bad ones right now.


----------



## darthray

rolextothe said:


> yo, the room was being painted and floored so I didn't have a chance to even open em yet
> 
> I was planning to drop them in myself this week but my family is insisting I have someone else do the wiring, women
> 
> anyway, so some guys are coming on saturday to do the ceiling/wall wiring, i went ahead and purchased 12 gauge wiring cause these guys dont seem like they know what they're doing lol.. ill keep them under close supervision
> 
> ill keep you posted


 
Getting the room ready for the new baby


Joke aside, you are wise to keep them under close supervision.
Since wall and ceiling wiring is a one shot deal.
Also glad you spend the little extra for 12awg, a few more bucks now and have the piece of mind of not thinking "what if?".


Looking forward to have your impression once everything done.


Ray


----------



## darthray

newfmp3 said:


> There's a few Newfoundlanders here. My setup is getting a little older now, while I still love it, I'm slowly updating parts of it. Only pictures I have are bad ones right now.


 
Glad to see there is other into this hobby at this part of the Country


A good system never really get old, but up-grading is a big part of the fun


Look good!


Ray


----------



## rolextothe

darthray said:


> Getting the room ready for the new baby
> 
> 
> Joke aside, you are wise to keep them under close supervision.
> Since wall and ceiling wiring is a one shot deal.
> Also glad you spend the little extra for 12awg, a few more bucks now and have the piece of mind of not thinking "what if?".
> 
> 
> Looking forward to have your impression once everything done.
> 
> 
> Ray






























this is where we're at so far, I can't believe they charged 1k for installation though.. is that how much it goes for? I provided the wires and all, I seriously should've just dropped em in myself heh.. but the ladies didn't want me going in the attic and called these guys

my only issue was at first they didn't put the pads in the clamp when putting the bookshelfs up. i told them to put the padding as soon as I saw it, I just hope the casing on the bookshelfs didn't get damaged from being clamped directly with metal


----------



## darthray

rolextothe said:


> this is where we're at so far, I can't believe they charged 1k for installation though.. is that how much it goes for? I provided the wires and all, I seriously should've just dropped em in myself heh.. but the ladies didn't want me going in the attic and called these guys
> 
> my only issue was at first they didn't put the pads in the clamp when putting the bookshelfs up. i told them to put the padding as soon as I saw it, I just hope the casing on the bookshelfs didn't get damaged from being clamped directly with metal


 
1 G for install seem a little bit steep to me, but again, I do all my own work.


For " but the ladies didn't want me going in the attic and called these guys".
Ladies, you lucky devil


I assume this is the back of your room!?
Never mind, front with opening for the Video Display and the back, my bad.


Are you going to do Atmos since it look like you are going to have ceiling speaker?


And for catching them not putting the pads, Good on You
Good thing you were checking there work if not you were more than likely get some vibration noise.


By the way, I love the color of the room.
And one last thing, a word of advise.
I see you got hardwood floor, I would put a throw on carpet for sound wise.
Hard surface can throw havoc for sound reflection.
A cheap solution. 


Ray


----------



## darthray

rolextothe said:


> Im thinking of picking up some SVS Ultra's





darthray said:


> Go for it!
> You will not be disappointed
> 
> 
> Love mine's (2 of them).
> The only reason, I got 2 was due to a concrete floor and the second one did not solve the tactile problem.
> Buttkickers did
> 
> 
> Sound wise, 1 was enough
> 
> 
> Ray



I re-post these since I assume you were talking about sub


But I almost bought the SVS Ultra speakers my-self
I did weeks of research before deciding on the aperion Verus Grand series, and it was between the two.
And it was a tough choice.


Still looking for your impression when you got everything running and calibrated.


Ray


----------



## rolextothe

darthray said:


> 1 G for install seem a little bit steep to me, but again, I do all my own work.
> 
> 
> For " but the ladies didn't want me going in the attic and called these guys".
> Ladies, you lucky devil
> 
> 
> I assume this is the back of your room!?
> Never mind, front with opening for the Video Display and the back, my bad.
> 
> 
> Are you going to do Atmos since it look like you are going to have ceiling speaker?
> 
> 
> And for catching them not putting the pads, Good on You
> Good thing you were checking there work if not you were more than likely get some vibration noise.
> 
> 
> By the way, I love the color of the room.
> And one last thing, a word of advise.
> I see you got hardwood floor, I would put a throw on carpet for sound wise.
> Hard surface can throw havoc for sound reflection.
> A cheap solution.
> 
> 
> Ray


thanks man, I'm looking to wrap everything up by Tuesday  .. yeah 1k is steep but what can i do haha

those floors are actually tile but I am planning to put carpet in the middle of the area

and yeah, I didn't get to watch as closely as I hoped because of others things going on but the work seems ok

I like the color a lot as well, I feel the floors really compliment it and it's relaxing

ill keep you updated and post my thoughts on the ultras 

btw about atmos: the setup is 5.1.4 so yes


----------



## Balbolito

*Room*
22x15x10
3300 Cubic FT
Concrete walls and floor covered with 0.5'' carpet
Latte wood ceiling
Soundproof door
4x Pro Acoustic Bass Traps
50x Pro Acoustic Tiles 

*Video*
113" SI Black Diamond 1.4
Panasonic PT-AE8000 1080p 3D

*Audio 11.3*
1x Marantz AV-8801 + Audyssey XT32
1x Emotiva XPA-3
2x Emotiva XPA-5
5x Atlantic Technology 8200e LCR&SR
6x Atlantic Technology 4400 SB/WIDE/HI
3x Atlantic Technology 642e SUBS

*Cables&Wires*
350ft x Chord Carnival Silverscreen
4x Wirewold HDMI Ultraviolet
3x Wirewold Aurora Powercord
3x Wireworld Luna Subcable
11x Wireworld Luna XLR Cables
1x Wireworld Starlight 3.0 USB

*Devices&Others*
Acer Revo RL80-UR22 HTPC (Kodi) & Favi Wireless Remote
2TB 3.0 WD HD
PS4
Humax Satellite Receiver
Automatic Voltage Stabilizer
Power Surge Protection
Emotiva ET-3 Trigger Expansion Module


----------



## darthray

Balbolito said:


> *Room*
> 22x15x10
> 3300 Cubic FT
> Concrete walls and floor covered with 0.5'' carpet
> Latte wood ceiling
> Soundproof door
> 4x Pro Acoustic Bass Traps
> 50x Pro Acoustic Tiles
> 
> *Video*
> 113" SI Black Diamond 1.4
> Panasonic PT-AE8000 1080p 3D
> 
> *Audio 11.3*
> 1x Marantz AV-8801 + Audyssey XT32
> 1x Emotiva XPA-3
> 2x Emotiva XPA-5
> 5x Atlantic Technology 8200e LCR&SR
> 6x Atlantic Technology 4400 SB/WIDE/HI
> 3x Atlantic Technology 642e SUBS
> 
> *Cables&Wires*
> 350ft x Chord Carnival Silverscreen
> 4x Wirewold HDMI Ultraviolet
> 3x Wirewold Aurora Powercord
> 3x Wireworld Luna Subcable
> 11x Wireworld Luna XLR Cables
> 1x Wireworld Starlight 3.0 USB
> 
> *Devices&Others*
> Acer Revo RL80-UR22 HTPC (Kodi) & Favi Wireless Remote
> 2TB 3.0 WD HD
> PS4
> Humax Satellite Receiver
> Automatic Voltage Stabilizer
> Power Surge Protection
> Emotiva ET-3 Trigger Expansion Module



Any pics?
I'm sure, that I am not the only one who would like to see your room with such nice equipment's


Ray


----------



## Balbolito

darthray said:


> Any pics?
> I'm sure, that I am not the only one who would like to see your room with such nice equipment's
> 
> 
> Ray


Thanks for the kind words!

Here you go, sorry for the bad quality (iPhone pics)


----------



## darthray

Balbolito said:


> Thanks for the kind words!
> 
> Here you go, sorry for the bad quality (iPhone pics)



Very Nice
Also nice acoustic treatment 
This is one step that lots of people omit to do and it can be as important as the equipment.


Very well done.


Ray


----------



## Newfieninja

Beautiful setup's all. Love to look at and read about other people's creations. I got into the hobby a few years back, it has changed a couple of times since but I am pretty happy with it right now so may keep this setup for a while . I have a smaller room in the basement that is my gaming room/theater room. A lot of stuff crammed into a small space. my setup is:

All speakers are Paradigm Monitor series 7
Monitor11 fronts
Center 3
Mini Monitor surrounds
Surround 3 rear surrounds
Atom monitors front height
SUBS - SVS PB 2000, Energy ESW C10, Energy ESW C 8 x 2
Marantz SR7800 Receiver
Emotiva XPA 3 Gen II
Oppo 103D Bluray player
Sony KDL NX 810, 60" tv
Xbox One, 360, PS4,PS3, Wii U
Belkin Pure AV Power conditioner + Monster power Center 

My Fiancé is not into the hobby and didn't want anything in the living room but I negotiated a small setup consisting of a Marantz NR 1504 and Energy Take Classics 5.1 with an LG 47" 3d tv and a Wii.

I don't have any pics right now but will have some soon and will repost, This addiction can get expensive really quick but it is a fun ride


Cheers


----------



## barfle

johnmeyer said:


> I have a pair of Altec-Lansing 604s, mounted in a custom bass reflex enclosure. The first was built around 1955, and the second about ten years later when we went to stereo.


 
I worked for Altec-Lansing in '73-74. Probably the most fun I ever had on a job, and it's where I learned the most. I got to know John Eargle before he left for JBL (the horror!).


I have Emotova Pro Stealth 8s in front and Realistic Minimus 7s in the back. For forty years I had a pair of University (an Altec brand) E-8s, the only ones in the world since they were engineering prototypes of a model that didn't go into production.


----------



## Techlord7

Creative inspire t3000.


----------



## darthray

rolextothe said:


> thanks man, I'm looking to wrap everything up by Tuesday  .. yeah 1k is steep but what can i do haha
> 
> those floors are actually tile but I am planning to put carpet in the middle of the area
> 
> and yeah, I didn't get to watch as closely as I hoped because of others things going on but the work seems ok
> 
> I like the color a lot as well, I feel the floors really compliment it and it's relaxing
> 
> ill keep you updated and post my thoughts on the ultras
> 
> btw about atmos: the setup is 5.1.4 so yes





Well!!!
Anything yet?


Ray


----------



## darthray

Newfieninja said:


> Beautiful setup's all. Love to look at and read about other people's creations. I got into the hobby a few years back, it has changed a couple of times since but I am pretty happy with it right now so may keep this setup for a while . I have a smaller room in the basement that is my gaming room/theater room. A lot of stuff crammed into a small space. my setup is:
> 
> All speakers are Paradigm Monitor series 7
> Monitor11 fronts
> Center 3
> Mini Monitor surrounds
> Surround 3 rear surrounds
> Atom monitors front height
> SUBS - SVS PB 2000, Energy ESW C10, Energy ESW C 8 x 2
> Marantz SR7800 Receiver
> Emotiva XPA 3 Gen II
> Oppo 103D Bluray player
> Sony KDL NX 810, 60" tv
> Xbox One, 360, PS4,PS3, Wii U
> Belkin Pure AV Power conditioner + Monster power Center
> 
> My Fiancé is not into the hobby and didn't want anything in the living room but I negotiated a small setup consisting of a Marantz NR 1504 and Energy Take Classics 5.1 with an LG 47" 3d tv and a Wii.
> 
> I don't have any pics right now but will have some soon and will repost, This addiction can get expensive really quick but it is a fun ride
> 
> 
> Cheers


Any pics yet?


What addiction?


In all seriously matter, is your small space part of the living room or a small space of your own?
If it is a small space of your own, the better, then you do what you want


If you look at my signature, this is my man cave and my wife enjoy it.
All decision in that room are mine to make.


The rest of the house is her
She move furniture around once every 6 weeks or so, and that fine.
The only time I step my foot down (or try) is when she is trying to save money by buying something cheap, I like quality and good looking furniture.


At the end, I got my little space, and she got hers.


If both space are share, we need pics to find an Happy medium.


Ray


----------



## BassHead92

i have a pair of 3-way sansui s660p


----------



## Newfieninja

darthray said:


> Any pics yet?
> 
> 
> What addiction?
> 
> 
> In all seriously matter, is your small space part of the living room or a small space of your own?
> If it is a small space of your own, the better, then you do what you want
> 
> 
> If you look at my signature, this is my man cave and my wife enjoy it.
> All decision in that room are mine to make.
> 
> 
> The rest of the house is her
> She move furniture around once every 6 weeks or so, and that fine.
> The only time I step my foot down (or try) is when she is trying to save money by buying something cheap, I like quality and good looking furniture.
> 
> 
> At the end, I got my little space, and she got hers.
> 
> 
> If both space are share, we need pics to find an Happy medium.
> 
> 
> Ray


 Hi Ray,
The room is my little piece of geekdom It's 19' x 11' x 8', it houses all my gaming gear, home theater, and collectibles. My fiancé is pretty reasonable and anything I want to do within the confines of the room is totally up to me. I would like to make it bigger but it would mean a total overhaul of our basement including plumbing so that will be a ways off. I have some crappy phone camera pics and am waiting for Olympus to ship their TG 4 Tough camera at the end of this month to take a few good shots.


You have incredible gear, the sound must be amazing, I have never heard the Aperions but they get amazing reviews. I'll hopefully have the new camera in a week or so and will post a few pics as soon as I get it.
Cheers


----------



## darthray

Newfieninja said:


> Hi Ray,
> The room is my little piece of geekdom It's 19' x 11' x 8', it houses all my gaming gear, home theater, and collectibles. My fiancé is pretty reasonable and anything I want to do within the confines of the room is totally up to me. I would like to make it bigger but it would mean a total overhaul of our basement including plumbing so that will be a ways off. I have some crappy phone camera pics and am waiting for Olympus to ship their TG 4 Tough camera at the end of this month to take a few good shots.
> 
> 
> You have incredible gear, the sound must be amazing, I have never heard the Aperions but they get amazing reviews. I'll hopefully have the new camera in a week or so and will post a few pics as soon as I get it.
> Cheers



We have about the same size for the room, mine is 12x18 x8.
Sound like fiancé is like my wife


Enjoy your room since it is a place to call, my own
I am in my 50's and decided to make mine around a Star Wars destroyer name the Chimaera, but I can call it, my own space.


For the pics with the new camera, *make sure to quote me, so I don't miss them.*


Thanks for the compliment about my set-up
Everything is sound and picture first, Look second and built around a thyme.
Thanks for taking the time to look


The aperion do sound fantastic, it is too bad they do not have more of a following wish could be attributed to "no new models for a few years", then again why fix something so good. 
I was surprise of how good they sound, I got rid of the boxes within a week since they were a keeper
Mind you, the other pieces of gear do not hurt either


Looking forward to your pics!!!


Ray


----------



## ALtlOff

Since its been a year and things have changed so much I thought I'd make my list current.
DefTech's thru out.
Theatre:
Speakers
(Bed Layer)
L/R - (2)BP-2000's
Center - CLR3000
Surrounds - (2)BP-20's, (2)BP-10's, (2)Supercube II's
Surround Backs - (2) BP-10's, (2)Supercube II's
Subs - (3)PF-15's
(Height Layer)
Front Heights - (2)SM-450's
Surround Heights - (4)SM-450's
Surround Back Heights - (2)SM-450's
Power
Pioneer sc-1522-k - (in an extended 9.2 configuration with Front Heights and virtual Wides) Powering Front Heights and L/C/R Highs
Emotiva XPA-2 - Powering L/R Mids
Emotiva XPA-5 - Powering Center (Mids), Surrounds and Surround Backs in series/parallel with the corresponding Height speakers.

Living Room:
Speakers
(2)Mythos One's
(2)Supercube III's
Power
Emotiva XDA-2
Emotiva ERC-2
(4) Marantz Ma-500's Bridged into 2 channels

Bedroom:
Speakers
(1)ssa-42 (L/C/R & Surrounds)
(2)Mythos Six's (Surround Backs)
(2)Pro-Sub 100's
Power
HK AVR-347

Dressing Room:
Speakers
(2)SM-65's
(2)Supercube III's
Power
HK AVR-245


----------



## DrDyna

Hey folks! Most of what I have in the AV room is diy, so just for fun, here goes.

Front L C R are FaitalPRO W10N8-700 + Selenium d220ti on Dayton 10" waveguides. L and R also have TC Sounds Epic 12s. LFE subs are Dayton UM15-22s. Crossovers for front 3 are done with MiniDSP 10x10, subs are handled by MiniDSP 2x4 with Charlie Laub gain stages so they've got some voltage without bouncing off 0dbfs constantly. 4 surround channels started their lives as Peavey PR-10s, but transplanted to angled enclosures and also have the Dayton 10" waveguide. The stock crossover isn't that bad with them.


----------



## Ordy1

DO it yourself:

Resurrected pair of Ads M15's. Company in building where I work at was throwing them out. Found rubber surrounds on dual woofers were stretched, causing voice coil to rub. Ordered four new surrounds and speakers sound magnificent.

M&K V125 sub- bought this in 1996. Recently developed a problem with buzzing and distortion. Found site on net where someone with exact sub narrowed it down to two leaky capacitors. Ordered replacements and speaker works better than new.

Sanyo 1080P PLV-Z2000: company at work received this to test and then was getting rid of it along with a Stewart Electric 80" diagnal screen. The Sanyo projector was calibrated with a Eye One Pro, that was being thrown out when another company had to vacate their leased space, and instructions from this site. 

NHT center bought on eBay for $65. 

NHT pair of Super Zeros bought on eBay for $80 the pair. Use these as R + L surround. 

Definitive Technology BP 2X bipolar speaker used for rear surround. Bought on eBay for $50. 

Denon AVR 2802 Receiver: 90 watts into 5 channels. Bought this in 1996 for $350. 

Monoprice HDX-401E HDMI switch. Think I paid $30. 

Turn everything on and off with a legacy Harmony 700 remote control. 

Poor mans home theatre in my 20' x 35' basement.


----------



## dchalfont

After a lifetime of waiting I finally got a few sweet treats in the 'mail' today.

Monitor Audio Gold C350 centre and 2 pairs of Gold 100s

The blu ray case is for size comparison againat the beast of a centre at 18.9kg.

I have a 15" Monitor Audio gold sub coming in the next few weeks, the I'll be getting the floorstanders the Gold 300 and moving the front surrounds to the rear, then it's the last sub, a few power amps and I'm 100% done for the next 2-3 decades.


----------



## grking

Front: B&W CM6 S2

Center: CM Centre 2 S2

Sub: Polk PSW10

Surrounds: Polk OWM3

Powered by Yamaha RX-V675

I'm in heaven (for now).


----------



## larobj63

Signature says it all....


----------



## chasiubau

Hi guys!

A newbie chiming in!

Only recently have I started taking this AV thing seriously but have played around with hifi stuff but not very seriously.

In the TV room:
Wharfedale Diamond 9.1
SVS PB-1000
Also planning on buying a pair of LS-50's to replace the Wharfedale's very soon. A single LS-50 for the center channel some time after that.

In the listening room:
Sonic Frontiers SFL-1 + Sansui B-2301
Image (New Zealand brand) Studio Reference
Linn Kaber/LS-500
Tannoy GRF Memory - Currently sitting in my late father's office. Planning on bringing these home in a few months.

Going to be a steep learning curve and lots of reading to do.
My wallet hates me already


----------



## darthray

chasiubau said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> A newbie chiming in!
> 
> Only recently have I started taking this AV thing seriously but have played around with hifi stuff but not very seriously.
> 
> In the TV room:
> Wharfedale Diamond 9.1
> SVS PB-1000
> Also planning on buying a pair of LS-50's to replace the Wharfedale's very soon. A single LS-50 for the center channel some time after that.
> 
> In the listening room:
> Sonic Frontiers SFL-1 + Sansui B-2301
> Image (New Zealand brand) Studio Reference
> Linn Kaber/LS-500
> Tannoy GRF Memory - Currently sitting in my late father's office. Planning on bringing these home in a few months.
> 
> Going to be a steep learning curve and lots of reading to do.
> My wallet hates me already


What I can say


Oh wait!!!


























Welcome to the Club


Ray


----------



## coup36

HT:

LCR: M&K 750 THX
Sur: M&K SUR-55T
Sub: M&K 150 mkii


Music: Revel M22


----------



## Newfieninja

darthray said:


> Any pics yet?
> 
> 
> What addiction?
> 
> 
> In all seriously matter, is your small space part of the living room or a small space of your own?
> If it is a small space of your own, the better, then you do what you want
> 
> 
> If you look at my signature, this is my man cave and my wife enjoy it.
> All decision in that room are mine to make.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rest of the house is her
> She move furniture around once every 6 weeks or so, and that fine.
> The only time I step my foot down (or try) is when she is trying to save money by buying something cheap, I like quality and good looking furniture.
> 
> 
> At the end, I got my little space, and she got hers.
> 
> 
> If both space are share, we need pics to find an Happy medium.




HI Ray,


Finally got the camera but I'm not much of a photographer. This is my first post here with pictures so not sure how this is going to turn outRay


----------



## darthray

Newfieninja said:


> HI Ray,
> 
> 
> Finally got the camera but I'm not much of a photographer. This is my first post here with pictures so not sure how this is going to turn outRay



I like what you have done for the space you have
Also nice equipment.


Ray


----------



## blacksskys

stereo room: 2 polk Monitor 10 basement 2 TSS studio monitors 2 JBL S 38 home theater 2 JBL 4408A studio monitors 1 JBL E35 center 2 DCM surrounds 1 small panasonic rear center 1 ACI Titan II subwoofer


----------



## blacksskys

i'm hear


----------



## dbphd

Mains are KEF Reference 107/2s, center is a KEF R600C, surrounds are KEF Reference 102s, rears a KEF 301s, subs are Velodyne HGS-15s managed by an SMS-1. This setup serves for both HT and music.

db


----------



## darthray

dbphd said:


> Mains are KEF Reference 107/2s, center is a KEF R600C, surrounds are KEF Reference 102s, rears a KEF 301s, subs are Velodyne HGS-15s managed by an SMS-1. This setup serves for both HT and music.
> 
> db



Any pics?


KEF name come out quit often, but I have no knowledge about them
On the other hand, I do own an SMS-1.


A very nice piece of gear, you can do a lot with this


In my case, since Audyssey came along and now own the XT32 version.
I had no longer any use for it
Then came the idea of why not using it a volume control for my Buttkickers , instead of selling it for ? in my part of the country $25, just like an Audio/processor with balance out-put where some folk offer $100, This one is collecting dust instead of going to someone who does not appreciate audio.


Sorry if sounded like a rant, what I meant, you have some nice serious older gears and should post some pics 


Ray


----------



## dbphd

darthray said:


> Any pics?
> 
> 
> KEF name come out quit often, but I have no knowledge about them:
> you have some nice serious older gears and should post some pics


Sorry, I haven't taken any photos. Analog stereo sources are an Ayre C5xeMP disc player and Thorens TD124 with SME III arm and Ortofon 30H cartridge through a Parasound JC-3 phono stage to a JC-2 BP preamp. Digital MCH sources are Oppo BDP-105 and Sony XA5400ES disc players through a Cary Cinema 12. The current amps are Proceed HPA-3 and HPA-2, but a pair of JC-1 amps will replace the front LR channels of the HPA-3. The KEF 107/2s are full range speakers with usable LF extension to 20 Hz, and for stereo are used without the subs. A DirecTV Genie HD-DVR connects through the Oppo to the Cary for audio and direct from the Oppo to a Sony VPL VW-50 projecting onto a 100" Stewart Ultra Matt screen.

db


----------



## cc_in_oh

Hi all,

I'm downsizing and have to part with an old pair of Genesis 44's - any opinions on whether they're worth trying to sell?

Thanks,


----------



## darthray

dbphd said:


> Sorry, I haven't taken any photos. Analog stereo sources are an Ayre C5xeMP disc player and Thorens TD124 with SME III arm and Ortofon 30H cartridge through a Parasound JC-3 phono stage to a JC-2 BP preamp. Digital MCH sources are Oppo BDP-105 and Sony XA5400ES disc players through a Cary Cinema 12. The current amps are Proceed HPA-3 and HPA-2, but a pair of JC-1 amps will replace the front LR channels of the HPA-3. The KEF 107/2s are full range speakers with usable LF extension to 20 Hz, and for stereo are used without the subs. A DirecTV Genie HD-DVR connects through the Oppo to the Cary for audio and direct from the Oppo to a Sony VPL VW-50 projecting onto a 100" Stewart Ultra Matt screen.
> 
> db


 
This an impressive list of nice equipment
This demand some pics


Unless you are like me on a computer, I use to be able to but no longer able to since AVS change the format and have to use a URL instead of downloading straight from your computer.


Ray


----------



## had to make a new name

For just a little bit longer I will have 

Fronts MB Quart QLS-1030's

Rears MB Quart QLS-830's

Center MB Quart Q-line forget the model

Subs 2-Velodyne SPL-1200's

Pre-Amp Parasound AVC-2500

Amp Parasound 1205A

TV-Mitsubishi WS73811

But it is all going away and the room it is in is getting stripped to the studs and refloored and re sheetrocked and have to(don't really need to but want to) get new speakers and tv.


----------



## Brr.grr

Just finished piecing together my first serious speaker system. Hopefully I'll be happy with it for a very long time. It's a slightly mismatched Paradigm set up but sounds coherent.

Fonts: Monitor 11 v6
Center: CC 390 v5
Rears: Monitor 9 v5
Receiver: Marantz SR 5005

Sub to be added once I free myself to from the condo.


----------



## VMat

Monitor Audio: Bronze BX5, BX2, BX1, BX Centre. M Series M2. Love them all.

Cambridge Audio: Minx Min 10. On HT presence channels.

JBL: Old PB-10 Sub with Parts Express plate amp replacing the dead original amp...


----------



## h2oyo

*my speakers*

I personally find HSU bookshelf speakers to be a grea bang for the buck along with a HSU sub it sounds great.


----------



## KJSteward

Not sure whether I've posted in this section before but, in any case, I just replaced my Polk Audio Monitors with (front) Martin Logan Motion 20, (centre) Polk Audio LSiM 704c, (surround) DefTech SM55, (rear surround) Paradigm SE7. 

Front presence is taken care of by a pair of SoundStage 3D20s and LFE by SoundStage LF500 and Mirage S10.


----------



## sandipb

At present, in the living room
Front a pair of bi-wired JBL SVA 1600 , center JBL S-Center, Rear another pair of JBL SVA-1600 and a pair of JBL S-210, subwoofer one JBLpro 4645C and one Jbl pro 4641.
When I end up taking the set up to the basement ( after some work )I am planning for a trio of JBL Pro 4722, a apir of jbl pro 5749 ( as subwoofer) along with six jbl 8350 ( surrounds) along with the jbl 4645C and jbl 4641, all will be powered by Crown DSI series amplifiers. Other speakers will remain where these are at present.


----------



## jrref

jrref said:


> Finally was able to download a picture.


Just updated my center channel from a Micro Walsh to a Ohm Walsh 2000 Center. Absolutely Awesome!


----------



## asere

SVS Prime Towers with Center.


----------



## dbphd

dbphd said:


> The current amps are Proceed HPA-3 and HPA-2, but a pair of JC-1 amps will replace the front LR channels of the HPA-3. The KEF 107/2s are full range speakers with usable LF extension to 20 Hz, and for stereo are used without the subs.


Much to my surprise, the Parasound JC-1 made a big difference. With the first SACD I played after installation, Bill Evans _Waltz for Debby_, I noticed more bass detail, but when I played the BSO/Munch SACD of the Saint-Seans 3rd symphony, the pedal notes of the pipe organ poured out with an authority I had never heard. The combination of the JC-2 BP preamp and JC-1 amps driving the 107/2s yields a sound that is transparent, perhaps just a bit warm, and very extended with great detail and imaging. I expect to install a third JC-1 next week to drive the KEF R600C center speaker.

db


----------



## artsci2

point_and_shoot said:


> Done.
> 
> 
> Home Theater Speakers:
> 
> 
> Digital Phase AP-1's, AP-.7's, and AP-.7cc


Two KRK 10-3 (3-way active with 10" woofer) on center channel. One KRK 10-3 for all the other channels. (spec 113db peak SPL)

Four 18" Dayton Ultimax subs mounted magnet-out in 4ft^3 sealed boxes. 
The magnet-out mounting add box volume and provides better cooling of the motor.

The 18" woofer has 1219cm^2 area and linear xmax of 22mm. This is capable of 99db at 16Hz and 1m into free space. Add 6db for half space, add 12db from four of them working together, subtract 6db for being 2m away and you get 111db.

The 113db spec on the KRK seems high but dropping it by 3db for RMS instead of peak and then by 10db for being 3m away and add 6db for the pair on the center channel gives 106db and if the LF and Rf are helping too that gives 112db.

So far we are very happy with this set up. The main channel dynamic range and clarity is better than what we hear at the local IMAX and the bass is much deeper with greater impact than the IMAX ported subs. 

Currently this is in a 19x28 garage with kraft paper faced insulation and cement floor. I just bought a house and am starting a custom room build in the 24x40 basement.


----------



## artsci2

Two KRK 10-3 (3-way active with 10" woofer) on center channel. 
One KRK 10-3 for all the other channels. (spec 113db peak SPL each)

Four 18" Dayton Ultimax subs mounted magnet-out in 4ft^3 sealed boxes. 
The magnet-out mounting add box volume and provides better cooling of the motor.

The 18" woofer has 1219cm^2 area and linear xmax of 22mm. This is capable of 99db at 16Hz and 1m into free space. Add 6db for half space, add 12db from four of them working together, subtract 6db for being 2m away and you get 111db.

The 113db spec on the KRK seems high but dropping it by 3db for RMS instead of peak and then by 10db for being 3m away and add 6db for the pair on the center channel gives 106db and if the LF and Rf are helping too that gives 112db.

So far we are very happy with this set up. The main channel dynamic range and clarity is better than what we hear at the local IMAX and the bass is much deeper with greater impact than the IMAX ported subs. 

Currently this is in a 19x28 garage with kraft paper faced insulation and cement floor. I just bought a house and am starting a custom room build in the 24x40 basement.


----------



## cavchameleon

jrref said:


> Just updated my center channel from a Micro Walsh to a Ohm Walsh 2000 Center. Absolutely Awesome!


Very nice! Have not heard OHM speakers since the early 90's, didn't realize they were still in business.


----------



## jrref

cavchameleon said:


> Very nice! Have not heard OHM speakers since the early 90's, didn't realize they were still in business.


Yep they are still in business but they only sell online via their web site. www.ohmspeaker.com
Check it out!


Also they are still maintaining most of their existing speakers from about 30 years ago to present. I had a pair of Walsh-2s from the 80's upgraded to Super 2000 Omni's for my surrounds. Now I have all Walsh 2000 in an Atmos setup and all I can say is that it's Awesome!
John


----------



## Akupro

I just bought the Yamaha NS-P40 5.1 set. I don't even know what I'm doing but they were cheap and looked nice LOL


----------



## jcwood72

Strictly stereo setup, no home theater.

Main speakers: Dynaudio Focus 340 (traded Paradigm Studio 60's in for these)
Home office computer: Paradigm Signature S1
Bedroom: Paradigm Atom
Extra: Neat Iota
Unfinished project: Boston Acoustics A150 (1980's vintage, need to replace woofer surrounds)

I rotate the roles of the 3 bookshelf speakers for variety. There are a number of other interesting models I wouldn't mind owning, but am restraining myself with the knowledge I already have at least one pair more than I really need. It sure is fun to consider, though!


----------



## dusty123

Fronts-Kef q900
Center-Kef q600
Surrounds-Kef q800ds
Surround Backs-Kef CI-130qs - in wall
two SVS sb-2000 subs


My Audio Equipment
Denon -avr-x7200wa - receiver
Oppo-bdp-103d - blu ray player
Sony-ps4
Furman elite 15 pfi - surge protector
Emotiva xpa-5 Gen2 - amp




Just had to share my setup with everybody. I love the way all this sounds together and this is all in my home theater. The room is about a 16x13 in size.


----------



## Mudslide

Well, heck. In 8 years on AVS I've not seen this thread, nor listed my menagerie anywhere. So here you go:

Office: Aerial 7Bs (computer speaker overkill ).
Bedroom: Nates Audio T5s, Aperion Bravus 10D sub.
Garage: Aperion Audio Zonas.
Patio: Yamaha All-Weather NS AW392s.
Living Room: Philharmonic Audio Phil 2 mains; JBL E38 surrounds/center with Dennis Murphy mods; ACI LX rears; Aperion Intimus 4B front heights; dual SVS PB12+s.

See...a menagerie. I like all of these speakers for different reasons. The missus didn't mind so I kept 'em.


----------



## ujjval13

Bought speakers from htd recently...They are great.

Level two tower speakers and center channel
Level two subwoofer
In wall Hd-W65ss


----------



## Rich May

Hey all!
My name is Rich. 
I've been an audio enthusiast for as long as I can remember.
Recent upgrade for home theater from 5.1 Paradigm CT100 to 7.1 with addition of Def Tech BP7006 towers and CS 8060HD center channel.
I'm looking for new ideas all the time.


----------



## Rich May

Rich May said:


> Hey all!
> My name is Rich.
> I've been an audio enthusiast for as long as I can remember.
> Recent upgrade for home theater from 5.1 Paradigm CT100 to 7.1 with addition of Def Tech BP7006 towers and CS 8060HD center channel.
> I'm looking for new ideas all the time.


Forgot to mention I just upgraded from an Onkyo NR-414 (high end of the low end) to an Anthem MRX 300 (low end of the higher end). And I learned something from this "upgrade":

1) The Anthem has no better sound quality and inferior picture. 
2) What I really needed was a better center channel.


----------



## blastermaster

Fronts: Tannoy Dc12i LCR

Side Surrounds: Tannoy IW63 In Wall

Rear Surrounds: Tannoy I62 In Wall

Front Ceiling: Tannoy CMS 603DC BM

Rear Ceiling: Tannoy CMS 601DC BM

Waiting to upgrade receiver to Atmos and DTS:X.


----------



## Clettngx86

Jamo d870, D8 centre, 2x C80 subs, c80 surrounds, D830s, jvc x55 projector , yamaha rx v1073 amplifier, marantz ud7007 bluray, marantz sm11s1 and sc11s1 for 2 channel. Project turntable.


----------



## North Anaya

*speakers*

I have Pioneer speakers at my home


----------



## Benj805

Klipsch Icon-W series speakers (fronts, center, surround) with 2 SVS PB-2000 subs. Looking to upgrade the speakers.


----------



## Roudan

7 Triad Silver InRoom LCR for main layer

4 Tannoy Di 8 DC for overhead for 3D audio

1 Hsu VTF15h mk2 sub


----------



## CaptinCrunch




----------



## COmusicaddict

Primary 2 channel syst: Dynaudio Sapphires with REL B1 sub.
Primary home theater: NHT 2.5s (l/r), 1.3 (center), old di-poler NHTs, Velodyne F1800-Mk.II sub.
Secondary 2 channel: Scansonic MB 2.5s with REL Storm III sub.
Secondary home thtr: NHT 1.1s (l/r), 1.3 (center, yes, the 'other one'), Energy Take 5 surrounds, Def. Tech Powerfield 1500 sub
Additional 2 channel: Dynaudio Excite X-12s

Leftovers: Martin Logan SL3s, B&W DM302s, old JBL L20T bookshelves (late 80s), Martin Logan Cinema center channel
First speakers (college years): Genesis II+ floorstanders, July 1978 (still have them, still work)


----------



## wilfredent

Roudan said:


> 7 Triad Silver InRoom LCR for main layer
> 
> 4 Tannoy Di 8 DC for overhead for 3D audio
> 
> 1 Hsu VTF15h mk2 sub


dud pics


----------



## cvdasf

I currently have KLF 10 speakers, B&W DM 600 s3's and a infinity beta c360 center. The sub im running is a model f-12 12" BIC sub. I have a Denon AVR s500BT receiever running it all.


----------



## MikeJ49

My system consists of Martin Logan's:
Motion 60XT-Fronts
Motion 50XT-Center
Motion 20-Rears
Dynamo 700W X 2 for Subs
Using Yamaha RX-A3030
Still getting things adjusted but so far sounds incredible.

For me a nice middle of the road system that replaced my 20 year old Paradigm system.


----------



## Chaotic Bliss

I'm in the process of changing things up on my system. This is what I have at the moment. 

Vandersteen Model 1 - Fronts
JBL Loft - Center 
Polk Monitor 30 -surround
Klipsch Reference R-15M - Rear

I also have two pairs of Infinity towers hanging around doing nothing at the moment. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterLeadfoot

I have some rosewood Phase Technology Teatro series I bought out of high school years and years ago. The 7.5 towers, 6.5 center, and the 4.5 bookshelves. Still sound great but in the near future I'd love to get something new with a different character to them.


----------



## KitKatHT

Martin Logan Ethos
Martin Logan Scripts i
Here is the strange part, I use B&W CDM C7NT, and mainly, I use these for movies, and the ML for music. They used to be two different systems in separate rooms, now all in the same room.
Center is the B&W CDM CNT

Another unusual thing, when I do listen to the multichannel SACD, usually I listen to stereo SACD, I use the B&W front speaker, never back, or surround speakers.


----------



## radulescu_paul_mircea

Monitor Audio RX2 pair
2*Teac AR-650
Diy Speaker stands and cables
More to come


----------



## doublewing11

Roudan said:


> 7 Triad Silver InRoom LCR for main layer
> 
> 4 Tannoy Di 8 DC for overhead for 3D audio
> 
> 1 Hsu VTF15h mk2 sub


I'd like to see pics too!



Here.......I'll get ball rolling........























I run three Triad Gold LCR's,
6 Triad Silver LCR's 
4 KEF Ci-200rr-thx for Atmos heights
4 UXL-18's




wilfredent said:


> dud pics


Dud? Or dude.............if dude......I agree........let see some pics!


----------



## Roudan

wilfredent said:


> dud pics


Sorry didn't see before. Here are the pictures.

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/15-ge.../2049954-my-humble-3d-audio-home-theater.html


----------



## darthray

doublewing11 said:


> I'd like to see pics too!
> 
> 
> 
> Here.......I'll get ball rolling........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I run three Triad Gold LCR's,
> 6 Triad Silver LCR'S
> 4 UXL-18's
> And am thinking of either four KEF CI 200rr's or four Tannoy CMS 603DC/803 DC's for Atmos Heights!
> 
> Would really like to know how those Di8Dc's are working out for your tops!
> 
> 
> 
> Dud? Or dude.............if dude......I agree........let see some pics!



+1
Pics make this tread special!


Such nice woodwork in your space


My pics were posted many pages ago.
Mine are now in my Signature for any one to look at, same as you did
I saw your pictures many time and still enjoy them.


Lets get the ball rolling again


Ray


----------



## doublewing11

darthray said:


> +1
> Pics make this tread special!
> 
> 
> Such nice woodwork in your space
> 
> 
> My pics were posted many pages ago.
> Mine are now in my Signature for any one to look at, same as you did
> I saw your pictures many time and still enjoy them.
> 
> 
> Lets get the ball rolling again
> 
> 
> Ray



Thanks for complements.........all that wood work on ceiling and soffit came on the cheap! Actually the cheapest part of build with greatest impact cosmetically thats for sure. When I tell people all that ceiling wood work along with ceiling acoustic treatments and fabric came to a grand total of $3,600.......they are floored!


----------



## doublewing11

PHP:







Roudan said:


> Sorry didn't see before. Here are the pictures.
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/forum/15-ge.../2049954-my-humble-3d-audio-home-theater.html



Thanks for sig attachment......l read through your build......kudo's to Dan.

For longest time, I've thought Dan was Paul Scarpelli in disguise......in a way, I still sorta do. 

BTW, I'm leaning heavily Tannoy CMS 603/803 DC's. Tannoy's are very neutral and match Triads quite well.............unlike you, I have to build backer boxes inside ceiling cloud.....would like to use Di6Dc's but will not fit inside 8-1/4" cloud depth behind acoustic fabric.


----------



## Roudan

doublewing11 said:


> PHP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry didn't see before. Here are the pictures.
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/forum/15-ge.../2049954-my-humble-3d-audio-home-theater.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for sig attachment......l read through your build......kudo's to Dan.
> 
> For longest time, I've thought Dan was Paul Scarpelli in disguise......in a way, I still sorta do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I'm leaning heavily Tannoy CMS 603/803 DC's. Tannoy's are very neutral and match Triads quite well.............unlike you, I have to build backer boxes inside ceiling cloud.....would like to use Di6Dc's but will not fit inside 8-1/4" cloud depth behind acoustic fabric.
Click to expand...

Dan was Paul Scarpelli in disguise? Haha, actually in the beginning we were choosing ascent acoustic. Both are great choice.

Also I found doing on-ceiling is easier than doing in ceiling. Just use cable conduit which has adhesive tape on the back to attach to wall or ceiling.


----------



## doublewing11

Roudan said:


> Dan was Paul Scarpelli in disguise? Haha, actually in the beginning we were choosing ascent acoustic. Both are great choice.
> 
> Also I found doing on-ceiling is easier than doing in ceiling. Just use cable conduit which has adhesive tape on the back to attach to wall or ceiling.


I'm far luckier......framing of ceiling cloud is being used as cable chase.....and speakers will fit inside cloud hidden by acoustic fabric.

Have figure out what to do regarding ceiling speakers.


----------



## darthray

doublewing11 said:


> Thanks for complements.........all that wood work on ceiling and soffit came on the cheap! Actually the cheapest part of build with greatest impact cosmetically thats for sure. When I tell people all that ceiling wood work along with ceiling acoustic treatments and fabric came to a grand total of $3,600.......they are floored!



I am too


For this price, you must have done most of the work your-self!?


Ray


----------



## Ryanweather

I'm running something a little different, but they seem to work well:
http://www.sinclairaudio.com/brightonSeries.php

Front Towers: Sinclair Audio 460T
Front Center: Sinclair Audio 25CC
L/R Surround: Sinclair Audio 45RS
L/R Rear Surround: Sinclair Audio 45RS

Subwoofers: 2x Martysub tuned to 17Hz with Behringer iNuke 3000dsp amp
1x Dayton 1200 (adding another soon)
Receiver: Yahmaha rx v665
Projector: Benq w1070
Room size: 1500 cuft

140" AT screen with acoustic treatments throughout and a sound dead front wall, behind the screen.


----------



## doublewing11

darthray said:


> I am too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For this price, you must have done most of the work your-self!?
> 
> 
> Ray


Yes.......I did 100% of all work........it also helps I'm parttime in the timber industry where I can get certain products pennies on the dollar.


----------



## VALGOLFS

PARADIGM STUDIO 20 v5 FL/FR
PARADIGM CC-590 Center
AXIOM QS8 SR/SL
SVS PB1000 x 2

Always looking for something new, different, better...on and on

Cheers


----------



## darthray

doublewing11 said:


> Yes.......I did 100% of all work........it also helps I'm parttime in the timber industry where I can get certain products pennies on the dollar.



This call for Extra praises for doing all the work yourself and not hiring someone.
You did an Outstanding job.
Well done.
I also bet you have not accepted any thing but perfect, as some contractors (not all, some) might have said "good enough".
Obviously it was a labor of Love


In mine, the finish is good for the theme I wanted to achieve but not perfect.
What is perfect is the distance from all speakers to the main position (1/16" max tolerance, except the right side surround due to the room ledge on the right end side).
And also my room acoustic treatment the way I wanted, not too much and not too little.


Again, very nice work on your woodworking skills.


Ray


----------



## Electric_Haggis

The amazing KRK 10-3 for Left, Right and Centre in a 7.0 setup.
(No need for a sub, when you have 3 front-ported 10" woofers aimed at your head.

These speakers are the best upgrade I've ever made.
They're powered, connected by balanced XLR cable to a Marantz AV7005

You can see them on the attached image. The Center speaker is behind the TV and comes out when the projector is on.

They're proper professional-grade mid-field monitors that you can use upright or on their sides. They're tri-amplified. They've got unanimously brilliant reviews from pro circles.

AND... they're incredably well priced for what you get!
Highly recommended. There's nothing else on the market that can do what they do for anything like the money.


----------



## AuburnM5

Front L: B&W N802
Front R: B&W N802 
Center: B&W HTM1
Rears: B&W SCMS
Sub: Atlantic Technology 642e SB 

McIntosh MC352 powering Front L
McIntosh MC352 powering Front R
McIntosh MC7205 powering Center and Rears 
Tube Preamp: McIntosh C2500
HT Processor: McIntosh MX121 

First Picture is before new racks came in










Second picture is where the equipment is now


----------



## darthray

AuburnM5 said:


> Front L: B&W N802
> Front R: B&W N802
> Center: B&W HTM1
> Rears: B&W SCMS
> Sub: Atlantic Technology 642e SB
> 
> McIntosh MC352 powering Front L
> McIntosh MC352 powering Front R
> McIntosh MC7205 powering Center and Rears
> Tube Preamp: McIntosh C2500
> HT Processor: McIntosh MX121
> 
> First Picture is before new racks came in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second picture is where the equipment is now



Thanks for your contribution


This an impressive list of equipment's


From the pics, look like you are using the flat panel display, ever thought to have a front projector with a screen rolling down when needed?
With this quality of sound, a bigger picture would be the icing on the cake or extra gravy on your Poutine


Congrats, nice equipment and beautiful set-up.


Ray


----------



## AuburnM5

darthray said:


> Thanks for your contribution
> 
> 
> This an impressive list of equipment's
> 
> 
> From the pics, look like you are using the flat panel display, ever thought to have a front projector with a screen rolling down when needed?
> With this quality of sound, a bigger picture would be the icing on the cake or extra gravy on your Poutine
> 
> 
> Congrats, nice equipment and beautiful set-up.
> 
> 
> Ray


Thanks! We are going to be moving within a year. Getting a projector and roll down screen is on my list for our new house. Any recs?


----------



## Jimbo II

Hi from NZ guys 

Some amazing set ups on here. Here's my budget setup, don't really know what I'm doing but it seems to make some good sound from time to time. 

Wharfedale Valdus 400 x 2
Klipsch KC25 Center
Jenson X1BL Bookshelf x 2
Velodyne Impact 10' Sub x 2 
Denon X510 BT AVR

Got the Valdus speakers used off a mate for free (which is how this started), and the rest of the setup owes me around $2K NZ. I just run it all as multi-channel stereo and have played with the DB levels and cross-overs to make it all balance out (I think!).

I use them mostly listen to music with an electronic tinge to it, from tech house and bass music, synth wave, DNB, juke, dub, jazz, & lots of 8-bit stuff, so I try setting it for clarity at high volumes, hanging on to a great bass response that doesn't overpower the mid range during transition's and drops, and trying to not let the treble get lost amongst it all.

I am looking forward to upgrading in the future to who knows what (I would love some Dunlavy or Swan F2.2 speakers), but I can see some KEF Q900's or Klipsch RF-7's at a stretch in the near future (maybe even some C Vegas?!!). There is a wealth of info on this site and some very knowledgeable people that I have learnt a lot off by just reading their posts and reviews. I hope that though this is primarily an American site I will be able to benefit over here in little New Zealand


----------



## DeePDiSHeD

Build still in progress. Picked up everything on closeout pricing cause I'm a cheapa$$!
RF-82ii's
RC-62ii
RB-51ii's


Looking for RB-81ii's, RS-52ii's & a subwoofer.


----------



## Shniks

I have the following speaker configuration (5.2.2):

Fronts and Subs: Definitive Technology ST-Ls (amazing speakers)
Center: Definitive Technology CS8080HD
Surrounds: Definitive Technology Gem XLs
Height (for Atmos): Definitive Technology DI 6.5Rs

My receiver is the Denon X2200W and it is great for my room size (17 feet by 10 feet). Happy with my setup.


----------



## dkscism

HUGE Cerwin Vega D-9's. Vintage and LOUD


----------



## darthray

dkscism said:


> HUGE Cerwin Vega D-9's. Vintage and LOUD



They do what they do, play loud and are party speakers
And Never claim to be a an Audiophile speakers
And also respect them for that.


Ray


----------



## darthray

AuburnM5 said:


> Thanks! We are going to be moving within a year. Getting a projector and roll down screen is on my list for our new house. Any recs?



Roll down, I have no recommendation.
Fix screen, Carada.
Projector, I love the way JVC look into 2D.


If you are into 3D or sports/games, perhaps Epson/Sony.


Ray


----------



## azz7686

Just built a new addition to mine so I'm gonna show it off now, Love the sound now and have a hard time leaving my room


----------



## angel_jim

Fronts: Goldenear Triton 2
Center: Goldenear SuperCenter XL
Surrounds: Goldenear Supersat 50
Sub: Hsu VTF-3 MK3


----------



## TKNice

L R C: Ascend Acoustics Sierra-2
Side: Emotiva UAC-8.2
Rear: Emotiva ERD-1
Sub: eD A3-300 12" 350w
Other: Aura Pro Bass Shakers


----------



## darthray

TKNice said:


> L R C: Ascend Acoustics Sierra-2
> Side: Emotiva UAC-8.2
> Rear: Emotiva ERD-1
> Sub: eD A3-300 12" 350w
> Other: Aura Pro Bass Shakers



Thanks for posting
Nice room and a nice building history in your signature.


Ray


----------



## TKNice

darthray said:


> Thanks for posting
> Nice room and a nice building history in your signature.
> 
> 
> Ray


Thanks Ray! Glad you liked it. Most of my gear has changed since I took those so I'm going to take a bunch of new pictures once I put acoustic panels up in the theater in a few weeks.

Also, I'm looking at a pair of Rythmik F8's and a E15HP down the road. Got to pay off these Sierras first so it's gonna be a while! haha.


----------



## darthray

TKNice said:


> Thanks Ray! Glad you liked it. Most of my gear has changed since I took those so I'm going to take a bunch of new pictures once I put acoustic panels up in the theater in a few weeks.
> 
> Also, I'm looking at a pair of Rythmik F8's and a E15HP down the road. Got to pay off these Sierras first so it's gonna be a while! haha.



Looking forward to the pictures.


I did a few change my-self to my entrance, but still need to find out how to post from an URL instead of strait out my picture files of my computer since I do not use any such service.


And for " Got to pay off these Sierras first so it's gonna be a while! haha"
I know what you mean, it is not because you have nice gears, it mean you are rich.
I did mine one piece at the time.
My kids think I roll in money because of my theater, when it took me over 10 years to put it this way.


Ray


----------



## TweaKing

Fronts: Athena S3/P2 "powered" towers
Center: Klipsch RC 52
Side: Athena S2
Rear: Athena AS F2
Sub: Cambridge Soundworks 8"


----------



## prerich

Klipsch Heritage Cornwall I's with ALK Bv2 crossovers L/R

Klipsch Heritage Cornwall II (Vertical Cornwall which is identical to a Cornwall I except it's designed to be on its side) with ALK Bv2 crossover Center

Def Tech BP1's and BP2's for surround (added DCM subs to the BP1's)

2 Whafedale SW-380 Subwoofers

2 SVS 16-46 Subwoofers

1 Def Tech Super Cube at the listening position.


----------



## jolt72

LCR . . .Procella P610
Rear . . .Procella P6
Sub . . . Procella P15-AMP


Office system:
Focal Solo 6Be
Focal Sub 6


----------



## cvbassfreq

Main - Cerwin Vega CLSC-215s

Master Bed - Cerwin Vega E712s

Daughters Bed - Cerwin Vega - MX-400s

Upstairs Bedroom - Cerwin Vega D-9s

Closet - Cerwin Vega LS-12s


----------



## rustolemite

GoldenEar
Triton 5's L/R
SuperCenter XXL

Axiom Audio 
QS8's v4 Surrounds

HSU
VTF-3 MK4 Subwoofer


----------



## Pro-People

My first owned speaker setup is just stereo 2.0. I recently bought Bose Companion 20 for my Dell Precision Laptop for a try how really bad Bose is as said by many.


Now for 1 week of use, I can say this speaker is so amazing. No need Bass Module. I tried to listen to B&W & AudioengineA2 in the store, companion beat them all!.


For now, I think there's nothing else can be beat this Bose Companion 20 at its size and sound features.


----------



## Squirrel!

Chane A1rx-c is my most recent speaker acquisition and I couldn't be more pleased with them. Hands down, they are the finest [performing] bookshelf speaker I have ever had. They are the filet mignon of speakers at hot dog prices.


----------



## ToeJam-NR5007

L/R - B&W 800 Diamond
C - B&W HTM2
SL/SR - B&W 804 Diamond
SBL/SBR - Infinity Alpha 250ES
SW - Infinity Alpha 1200S

Coming soon: 4 x B&W in cieling for 4 Atmos channels


----------



## Madrith

L/R- Klipsch kg 1.2
C- Klipsch kg 2.2
SL/SR- Polk RTI38
Subs- svs pb-1000 and Paradigm ps-1000 v.3

Also i have a pair of Pioneer cs-703 and an original Large Advent pair as spare audio from my uncle. I also have a pair of svs prime bookshelfs on the way for audition tomorrow. I'm Giddy


----------



## Dk3y

Theater

L/R/C: JTR 228
Side: Reaction Audio Cx-8
Sub: Dual Cap 1400

Rec Room:

L/R: Paradigm Studio 100
C: CC-590 or phantom
Side: Atoms
Sub: JL Fathom 113


----------



## Imbu

2 Ch Focal 1038be

HT Front Mordaunt Short Performance 6

Center MS Performance 5

Rear MS AW161

Sub MS Performance 9


----------



## 18Hurts

L/R Infinity Overture 1
Center DIY 2.5 way 
Surrounds DIY Dipoles
Sub DIY 12" JBL with passive radiator tuned to 20Hz

Near future additions DIY 12" Infinity 4.5cf ported subs tuned to 18Hz so the JBL goes near field.


----------



## azz7686

Wheres all the pics @


----------



## Santkris4

I have the SVS Prime package + Sub


Prime Tower (L + R)
Prime Center
Prime Sats (4 nos for a 7.1 setup)
PB-2000 Sub


----------



## dchalfont

I finally finished my upgrade. I spent $15,600au on monitor audio gold speakers and gold my fronts today.

Once I get a power amp I am good for a new decades...


----------



## Williams2

Home theatre (3.1):
PSB Image T5's & C5
Polk audio Psw125 subwoofer

2 Channel:
B&W 685 S2


----------



## Signal_20

All Legacy audio speakers:

Legacy LF Extreme sub
Legacy Focus mains
Legacy Marquis center channel
Legacy Studio surrounds


----------



## darthray

dchalfont said:


> I finally finished my upgrade. I spent $15,600au on monitor audio gold speakers and gold my fronts today.
> 
> Once I get a power amp I am good for a new decades...



Thanks for posting with pictures.
Look good and good luck in your search of an amp.


Ray


----------



## darthray

ToeJam-NR5007 said:


> L/R - B&W 800 Diamond
> C - B&W HTM2
> SL/SR - B&W 804 Diamond
> SBL/SBR - Infinity Alpha 250ES
> SW - Infinity Alpha 1200S
> 
> Coming soon: 4 x B&W in cieling for 4 Atmos channels





Madrith said:


> L/R- Klipsch kg 1.2
> C- Klipsch kg 2.2
> SL/SR- Polk RTI38
> Subs- svs pb-1000 and Paradigm ps-1000 v.3
> 
> Also i have a pair of Pioneer cs-703 and an original Large Advent pair as spare audio from my uncle. I also have a pair of svs prime bookshelfs on the way for audition tomorrow. I'm Giddy





Dk3y said:


> Theater
> 
> L/R/C: JTR 228
> Side: Reaction Audio Cx-8
> Sub: Dual Cap 1400
> 
> Rec Room:
> 
> L/R: Paradigm Studio 100
> C: CC-590 or phantom
> Side: Atoms
> Sub: JL Fathom 113





Imbu said:


> 2 Ch Focal 1038be
> 
> HT Front Mordaunt Short Performance 6
> 
> Center MS Performance 5
> 
> Rear MS AW161
> 
> Sub MS Performance 9





18Hurts said:


> L/R Infinity Overture 1
> Center DIY 2.5 way
> Surrounds DIY Dipoles
> Sub DIY 12" JBL with passive radiator tuned to 20Hz
> 
> Near future additions DIY 12" Infinity 4.5cf ported subs tuned to 18Hz so the JBL goes near field.





Santkris4 said:


> I have the SVS Prime package + Sub
> 
> 
> Prime Tower (L + R)
> Prime Center
> Prime Sats (4 nos for a 7.1 setup)
> PB-2000 Sub





Williams2 said:


> Home theatre (3.1):
> PSB Image T5's & C5
> Polk audio Psw125 subwoofer
> 
> 2 Channel:
> B&W 685 S2





Signal_20 said:


> All Legacy audio speakers:
> 
> Legacy LF Extreme sub
> Legacy Focus mains
> Legacy Marquis center channel
> Legacy Studio surrounds



Thank you all for your contributions


Ray


----------



## wambo

Howdy from Texas!

Long time lurker, finally decided to make an account. 

I'm relatively young so my setup has slowly been evolving over the past eight years from a 2.0 Bose 301 setup to the following: 

Fronts L & R: Klipsch RF-82 ii 
Center : Klipsch RC-62 ii
Surround L & R: Klipsch KG 4.2
Sub: SVS PB-1000

I also have some Polk Rti8's and a CSI5 that I use in the bedroom now.


----------



## tokbandit

Boomer Sooner from Oklahoma...

Still in the process of upgrading...

Yamaha 663 receiver 7.2 setup
MartinLogan Motion 20s Front 
MartinLogan Motion 50XT Center
MartinLogan Motion 4s for Surrounds 
MartinLogan Dynamo 700 Subwoofer for my #1 
Yamaha back surrounds and front high Presence speakers
Yamaha YST-SW160 Subwoofer for my #2 

I am planing on the ML Motion 60XT for the fronts, and upgrading my receiver next...then still deciding how I want to do my surround setup...35XT or 4's or 20's...and probably get another 700 to match the other sub...


----------



## cyesp

Fronts L & R: Revel F-52
Center : Revel C-32
Surround L & R: B&W DM600 S3
Sub: Hsu VTF-2 Mk4 

Office : Monitor Audio Silver-RS1

Bedroom - Polk RTI A1

Closet : Klipsch Heresy (1975 orig owner), Gale GS401, Monitor Audio MA 700 Gold


----------



## Dan Orian

*Jamo 7.1 Speaker set-up Driven by Marantz AV SR7500*

Hi 

I want to make the most out of my speaker 7.1 set-up driven by my oldie but reliable Marantz AV SR 7500 7.1 capable (no HDMI at all) 135w/ch on 7.1 with following speakers:

Fronts L/R Jamo 608s 150w/250w on 6ohms fully discrete
Center Jamo S60 80w/130w on 6ohms
L/R Surr Jamo S60 Surr 80w/130w on 6 ohms
Back Surr Bose 10w/50w rms on 4 ohms
Single Active Subwoofer Jamo S360 10inch speaker

Currently the fronts are driven by the amp bi-amp bi-wired but I think fronts are not fully utilized and potential not used fully so I want to upgrade and drive fronts with monoblocks (just marantz please to have uniformity of brand and connectivity features) thinking of Marantz MA6100s dedicated amps to drive fronts especially. Any other amps gladly will look at but preferably marantz.

Also, want to try multiple subwoofers as I love to listen to very good music and movies with very good sounding lows. Any suggestions of them will do.

Some comments to my not so broad knowledge will gladly read and acknowledge to try them.

Thanks guys, appreciate comments.

Dan


----------



## azz7686

Dan Orian said:


> Hi
> 
> I want to make the most out of my speaker 7.1 set-up driven by my oldie but reliable Marantz AV SR 7500 7.1 capable (no HDMI at all) 135w/ch on 7.1 with following speakers:
> 
> Fronts L/R Jamo 608s 150w/250w on 6ohms fully discrete
> Center Jamo S60 80w/130w on 6ohms
> L/R Surr Jamo S60 Surr 80w/130w on 6 ohms
> Back Surr Bose 10w/50w rms on 4 ohms
> Single Active Subwoofer Jamo S360 10inch speaker
> 
> Currently the fronts are driven by the amp bi-amp bi-wired but I think fronts are not fully utilized and potential not used fully so I want to upgrade and drive fronts with monoblocks (just marantz please to have uniformity of brand and connectivity features) thinking of Marantz MA6100s dedicated amps to drive fronts especially. Any other amps gladly will look at but preferably marantz.
> 
> Also, want to try multiple subwoofers as I love to listen to very good music and movies with very good sounding lows. Any suggestions of them will do.
> 
> Some comments to my not so broad knowledge will gladly read and acknowledge to try them.
> 
> Thanks guys, appreciate comments.
> 
> Dan


Marantz or any other amp hook up basically the same so ease is any amp really so don't feel like you have to be bound by Marantz just because of the brand, just throwing this out there and there are plenty of manufacturers that make a good amp!


----------



## darthray

azz7686 said:


> Marantz or any other amp hook up basically the same so ease is any amp really so don't feel like you have to be bound by Marantz just because of the brand, just throwing this out there and there are plenty of manufacturers that make a good amp!


 
+1 and a very solid point



Dan Orian said:


> Hi
> 
> I want to make the most out of my speaker 7.1 set-up driven by my oldie but reliable Marantz AV SR 7500 7.1 capable (no HDMI at all) 135w/ch on 7.1 with following speakers:
> 
> Fronts L/R Jamo 608s 150w/250w on 6ohms fully discrete
> Center Jamo S60 80w/130w on 6ohms
> L/R Surr Jamo S60 Surr 80w/130w on 6 ohms
> Back Surr Bose 10w/50w rms on 4 ohms
> Single Active Subwoofer Jamo S360 10inch speaker
> 
> Currently the fronts are driven by the amp bi-amp bi-wired but I think fronts are not fully utilized and potential not used fully so I want to upgrade and drive fronts with monoblocks (just marantz please to have uniformity of brand and connectivity features) thinking of Marantz MA6100s dedicated amps to drive fronts especially. Any other amps gladly will look at but preferably marantz.
> 
> Also, want to try multiple subwoofers as I love to listen to very good music and movies with very good sounding lows. Any suggestions of them will do.
> 
> Some comments to my not so broad knowledge will gladly read and acknowledge to try them.
> 
> Thanks guys, appreciate comments.
> 
> Dan


 
Like azz said, any good amp will do.


My Audio/Video processor is the Marantz AV8801, there top of the line at time.


For amp, I use this one 
http://www.outlawaudio.com/products/7700.html
As you see, you don't need to stay with the same brand for the amp as your processor, it will not change the sound.
Only the quality of the amp will, not the name.


They offer many other good amp depending of your need.


Another choice that lots of people seem to like, are product from these guys
https://emotiva.com/products/emotiva/amplifiers-0


The above two company make great products for the $$$


Ray


----------



## Landshark77

Thanks to the info on avsforum I set up our living room nicely

F/C/L: HVL-1
Sub: DIY Johhnysub SI HT18
Denon AVR-x1100w
Inuke3000dsp


----------



## darthray

Landshark77 said:


> Thanks to the info on avsforum I set up our living room nicely
> 
> F/C/L: HVL-1
> Sub: DIY Johhnysub SI HT18
> Denon AVR-x1100w
> Inuke3000dsp
> 
> View attachment 908642



Nice DIY sub, your own design or some suggestion when you got this nice driver (SI HT18)?
I bet it rock the house


Happy listening and thank you for posting 


Ray


----------



## gib48189

Been lurking for a long time, thought it's time to get to know a few folks here. 

I have a HT system and a Music system.

HT consists of a HK-AVR345 being used a pro/pro driving a HK Signature 2.1 (110WPCX5) with a full compliment of DCM speakers. TimeWindow SuroundScapes, CX Center, and a DCM sub. 

Music system is a Rotel RA1312, used as a pre, a Carver m200T, a Transciptor Transcriber turntable, DCM TimeWindows and DCM-prototype Fan speakers.

Hope to be posting some pics soon.


----------



## darthray

gib48189 said:


> Been lurking for a long time, thought it's time to get to know a few folks here.
> 
> I have a HT system and a Music system.
> 
> HT consists of a HK-AVR345 being used a pro/pro driving a HK Signature 2.1 (110WPCX5) with a full compliment of DCM speakers. TimeWindow SuroundScapes, CX Center, and a DCM sub.
> 
> Music system is a Rotel RA1312, used as a pre, a Carver m200T, a Transciptor Transcriber turntable, DCM TimeWindows and DCM-prototype Fan speakers.
> 
> Hope to be posting some pics soon.



Looking forward for them
Pictures are worth a thousand word.


Ray


----------



## gactm

Fronts: KEF R500
Center: KEF R600c
Surrounds: KEF R500
Sub: SVS SB-2000


----------



## gib48189

And as I have hit the magic number for posting pics, here is DCM heaven - the cabinet the Fans are sitting on is 8' wide, to give a size reference.


----------



## darthray

gib48189 said:


> And as I have hit the magic number for posting pics, here is DCM heaven - the cabinet the Fans are sitting on is 8' wide, to give a size reference.



Thanks for posting the picture


Nice to see some people still enjoy the old analog equipment.


Ray


----------



## froze

I only have one set of speakers, those are JBL L7's and they're in the living room.

I was looking into buy a pair of used Bose 6.2 stereo everywhere speakers this weekend to put in my study but having some years ago listened to 501's, 601's, and 901's and having posted this info on the speaker section a forum member said they sound like 501's and 601's which I really didn't care for the sound of those speakers.


----------



## darthray

froze said:


> I only have one set of speakers, those are JBL L7's and they're in the living room.
> 
> I was looking into buy a pair of used Bose 6.2 stereo everywhere speakers this weekend to put in my study but having some years ago listened to 501's, 601's, and 901's and having posted this info on the speaker section a forum member said they sound like 501's and 601's which I really didn't care for the sound of those speakers.



My only advise is, stay away from the Bose.
You can do a lot better for the money.
Do a search on these forums to see what I mean


Thanks for posting and take your time, sometime a few hours of research around here can save you money and you will like the sound so much better


Ray


----------



## rossespo

Game room
jbl
loft 20 center 
Loft 50 towers
loft 40 rear surround 
Sub loft sp150

living room
kef iq60c center
kef iq90 front towers
kef iq30 rear surround 
sub velodyne deq10


----------



## cyesp

+1


darthray said:


> My only advise is, stay away from the Bose.
> You can do a lot better for the money.
> Do a search on these forums to see what I mean
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting and take your time, sometime a few hours of research around here can save you money and you will like the sound so much better
> 
> 
> Ray


----------



## froze

Thanks guys, I decided to stay away from them. The price was good but if they sound like the 501's and the 601's I had to pass. Weird thing after doing a lot of web searching that most people seem to like the 301 II but all the other speakers Bose made were not all that great even the generations of 301's after the II's.

You would think Bose with their name like it is would improve their stuff since there's so much bad publicity, more surprisingly is why aren't they're bankrupt years ago after making such crappy speakers.


----------



## darthray

froze said:


> Thanks guys, I decided to stay away from them. The price was good but if they sound like the 501's and the 601's I had to pass. Weird thing after doing a lot of web searching that most people seem to like the 301 II but all the other speakers Bose made were not all that great even the generations of 301's after the II's.
> 
> You would think Bose with their name like it is would improve their stuff since there's so much bad publicity, more surprisingly is why aren't they're bankrupt years ago after making such crappy speakers.



Good to hear!
The reason they are not bankrupt is they spend more money on advertising than all other speaker combine together 


They are the King of advertising!!!


Back in the 90's a saw a review from a reputable reviewer that said " after reviewing those speaker, there was nothing like-it, the worst speaker I had to review"
The next month Bose had a full page advertisement stating (a certain name) said after reviewing those speaker, there was nothing like-it...


There you go, turning something bad into good.
In those day, direct/reflecting sound work since there was no nothing else to turn too for engulfing sound.
Now a day there is so much Better and Bose choose to live on their reputation and not move on.


Just a little bit of history


Ray


----------



## froze

Those speakers I was looking at did sell fast, so the Bose name is still hot.


----------



## darthray

froze said:


> Those speakers I was looking at did sell fast, so the Bose name is still hot.


 
Most people go for a name they recognize 
Lots of them know nothing about sound but, some commercial told them it is the best, so they buy it
For them, it sound good since Bose concentrate on the mids where a 2.5 inch tweeter cannot go above 10k Hz and their woofer cannot go below 80 Hz on the 301 and the series above.


I know from experience, I use to have the 301 and I was "WOW sound everywhere and it sound good"
That is until you do a side by side listening with other speaker.
Then I learn about speaker building and what goes inside a cabinet.


You made the right choice to skip over them.
Make a new tread with a budget of what you are willing to spend and many option will come your way.

Ray


P.S. 
There are some brand of cars that I refuse to buy due to the only fact they use Bose.


----------



## corbus02

Home Theater
Denon 4520ci

Fronts Polk Audio rti A9s
Center Polk Audio CSI A6
Heigts Polk Audio rti A3s
Surround Polk Audio rti A7s
Rears Polk Audio rti A3s
Sub Polk Audio PSW550

Whole House System
Russound Powered
Klipsch ceiling
Klipsch outdoor


----------



## CptSpig

Media Room/Theater


Fronts: NHT VT-1.2
Center: NHT VS-1.2
Surrounds: NHT VS-1.2a
Subwoofers: JBL Synthesis (2)-S2S-EX
Sub Amp: JBL Synthesis SDA-4600 Bridged 2400 watts


----------



## canonball

Bedroom

NHT-ST4 fronts 
DefTech CLR 2002 center
NHT SB1 surrounds

Family room

Def Tech 8060st fronts 
DefTech 8060hd center 

Home theater

B&W 683 fronts 
B&W HTM61 center
B&W 685 surrounds 
SVS Ultra sub


----------



## darthray

Dylan199 said:


> Denon AVRS700-W
> Polk RC80i
> SVS SB-1000
> Def Tech AW5500





corbus02 said:


> Home Theater
> Denon 4520ci
> 
> Fronts Polk Audio rti A9s
> Center Polk Audio CSI A6
> Heigts Polk Audio rti A3s
> Surround Polk Audio rti A7s
> Rears Polk Audio rti A3s
> Sub Polk Audio PSW550
> 
> Whole House System
> Russound Powered
> Klipsch ceiling
> Klipsch outdoor





CptSpig said:


> Media Room/Theater
> 
> 
> Fronts: NHT VT-1.2
> Center: NHT VS-1.2
> Surrounds: NHT VS-1.2a
> Subwoofers: JBL Synthesis (2)-S2S-EX
> Sub Amp: JBL Synthesis SDA-4600 Bridged 2400 watts





canonball said:


> Bedroom
> 
> NHT-ST4 fronts
> DefTech CLR 2002 center
> NHT SB1 surrounds
> 
> Family room
> 
> Def Tech 8060st fronts
> DefTech 8060hd center
> 
> Home theater
> 
> B&W 683 fronts
> B&W HTM61 center
> B&W 685 surrounds
> SVS Ultra sub



Any pictures?


Everyone like to see pictures


Ray


----------



## jons1

Current rotation:
Infinity RS 325
PSB Amazing Alphas
B&W 600i

Workspace:
ADS L520 (nude below)
JVC SX-6A

Wanted:
Too many to list or afford.


----------



## Frank F

Two channel system
Aerial Acoustics Model 6 or
PMC OB1i "Signatures"

Home Theater System
Fronts-Def Tech STS
Center Def Tech CS-8060
Sides-Def Tech BPS
Rears-Def Tech Pro Monitors Same for front height.
1 JL Audio Fathom f113


----------



## CptSpig

Here are some pictures per darthray's request.


----------



## CptSpig

*Pictures Posted.*



darthray said:


> Any pictures?
> 
> 
> Everyone like to see pictures
> 
> 
> Ray


Pictures Posted above.


----------



## chadsmith013

Long time lurker...figure i would post my stuff.

Sony STRDN850
Xbox One
JBL L890 towers with matching surrounds and center
Sub MFW-15
60 inch Smart TV

always enjoy browsing these boards and picking up knowledge.

Chad


----------



## darthray

CptSpig said:


> Pictures Posted above.



Thanks for posting the pics
Your audio rack look awesome 


Are you phantom for your for your center. if not where is it?


Ray


----------



## CptSpig

darthray said:


> Thanks for posting the pics
> Your audio rack look awesome
> 
> 
> Are you phantom for your for your center. if not where is it?
> 
> 
> Ray


Thanks, the center is in the lower cabinet with the subwoofers. See the first picture.


----------



## laserjock II

chadsmith013 said:


> Long time lurker...figure i would post my stuff.
> 
> Sony STRDN850
> Xbox One
> JBL L890 towers with matching surrounds and center
> Sub MFW-15
> 60 inch Smart TV
> 
> always enjoy browsing these boards and picking up knowledge.
> 
> Chad


Nice! That's a lot of wood. 

Have you tried pushing the center to the front edge and angling it down? 

Same with towers and toeing them in?


----------



## chadsmith013

laserjock II said:


> Nice! That's a lot of wood.
> 
> Have you tried pushing the center to the front edge and angling it down?
> 
> Same with towers and toeing them in?


thanks man..yeah got to keep the wife happy...

the center is pretty much to the edge without dangling it over..but i havent thought about angling it down..I suppose I could put something under the back portion to give it a little bit of projection downwards...will give it a shot..thanks..

pic is hard to tell but the towers are angled in just a smidgent.


----------



## darthray

laserjock II said:


> Nice! That's a lot of wood.
> 
> Have you tried pushing the center to the front edge and angling it down?
> 
> Same with towers and toeing them in?


 
When I saw this picture, I was thinking the same, good catch



chadsmith013 said:


> thanks man..yeah got to keep the wife happy...
> 
> the center is pretty much to the edge without dangling it over..but i havent thought about angling it down..I suppose I could put something under the back portion to give it a little bit of projection downwards...will give it a shot..thanks..
> 
> pic is hard to tell but the towers are angled in just a smidgent.


 
Tilting your center and out a little bit of the edge of the shelf can make a word of difference on your sound.
Same with the tow-in of your main.


I will post and edit with some instruction soon.


As I said here it is.




*"-First, go get yourself a cheaplaser pointer, a flat one if possible.*
*-Then put-it on top of one of your main (does not matter witch one, since theyare both the same height).*
*-Point at your listening area.*
*-Put a piece of tape to mark the position.*
*-measure with a ruler the distance from the top of the speaker to the center ofthe tweeter.*
*-Go back to your piece of tape at your listening area and subtract thatdistance going down.*
*-Put a new piece of tape and remove the first one.*


*-Now do the same for the center speaker with a little difference.*
*-First measure the distance from the top of the center speaker to the center ofthe tweeter.*
*-Go back to your main listening area.*
*-Remember piece of tape **#2*
*-now take the distance from the top of your center to the center of tweeter andgo up from piece of tape **#2** tothat distance.*
*-put piece of tape **#3** , andpiece of tape **#2** canbe remove if you like since it was the distance of your main tweeter.*
*-put the laser pointer on top of your center*
*-adjust angle until the light hit that piece of tape (**#3** ).*


*Now your done, all tweeters should hit the main listening position at the sameheight (for the main listening position)."*


*Also, Make sure your center speaker is sticking out of the cabinet by about an inch.*


The laser pointer is also great to help align the main by putting on the side of the cabinet and see where your speakers aim at.


Also you can try some of these or some homemade job.
http://www.thefoamfactory.com/acousticfoam/accessories.html




Hope these instruction help.
Also I would, copy, paste and print.
This way you are not going from memory and read all step, one at the time.


Good luck and let us know how it work out for you, when you have time to do-it.


Ray


----------



## darthray

CptSpig said:


> Thanks, the center is in the lower cabinet with the subwoofers. See the first picture.



Sorry, I miss the first picture


Have you tried to angle-it up a little?


See some instruction on post #4056 , that I have posted for another member if you want to try-it


Ray


----------



## CptSpig

darthray said:


> Sorry, I miss the first picture
> 
> 
> Have you tried to angle-it up a little?
> 
> 
> See some instruction on post #4056 , that I have posted for another member if you want to try-it
> 
> 
> Ray


It is angled up toward the main listening seat. The center has adjustable feet. JBL has not calibrated the audio yet and the system sounds amazing. These subs are the best I have ever heard.


----------



## darthray

CptSpig said:


> It is angled up toward the main listening seat. The center has adjustable feet. JBL has not calibrated the audio yet and the system sounds amazing. These subs are the best I have ever heard.



Good to hear that you are happy with your sound


When you say "JBL has not calibrated the audio yet " do you mean your dealer will do-it for you or did you meant the JBL have not been calibrated yet?


Ray


----------



## CptSpig

darthray said:


> Good to hear that you are happy with your sound
> 
> 
> When you say "JBL has not calibrated the audio yet " do you mean your dealer will do-it for you or did you meant the JBL have not been calibrated yet?
> 
> 
> Ray


When you by a Synthesis system JBL the company will come and calibrate the audio. It is a very involved calibration using ACROS you can check it out at JBL Synthesis web site.


----------



## ceptorman

Nice thread, I just noticed it. Mine's a work in progress, 2 channel sounds good, HT is lacking but the wife and kids really like it.

Yamaha RX-V663
Emotiva XPA-2
Klipsch P-38f
Polk PW125 Sub
Polk RM7400T Surround
55" LG Smart TV
Sony DVD

I'm looking for a decent 2 channel pre-amp. The AVR does okay for movies, but I want to utilize my towers more for music. I hope to do a full Klipsch Palladium HT someday.


----------



## darthray

ceptorman said:


> Nice thread, I just noticed it. Mine's a work in progress, 2 channel sounds good, HT is lacking but the wife and kids really like it.
> 
> Yamaha RX-V663
> Emotiva XPA-2
> Klipsch P-38f
> Polk PW125 Sub
> Polk RM7400T Surround
> 55" LG Smart TV
> Sony DVD
> 
> I'm looking for a decent 2 channel pre-amp. The AVR does okay for movies, but I want to utilize my towers more for music. I hope to do a full Klipsch Palladium HT someday.



Look nice
Music is where a pre-amp shine.
When I first got my Marantz AV8801, I rediscover my love for music. It also improve the movies but not as much has it did for music.


Good luck in your search.


Ray


----------



## mfeust

ceptorman said:


> Nice thread, I just noticed it. Mine's a work in progress, 2 channel sounds good, HT is lacking but the wife and kids really like it.
> 
> Yamaha RX-V663
> Emotiva XPA-2
> Klipsch P-38f
> Polk PW125 Sub
> Polk RM7400T Surround
> 55" LG Smart TV
> Sony DVD
> 
> I'm looking for a decent 2 channel pre-amp. The AVR does okay for movies, but I want to utilize my towers more for music. I hope to do a full Klipsch Palladium HT someday.


Emotiva's XSP-1 should mate very well with your amp.


----------



## ceptorman

darthray said:


> Look nice
> Music is where a pre-amp shine.
> When I first got my Marantz AV8801, I rediscover my love for music. It also improve the movies but not as much has it did for music.
> 
> 
> Good luck in your search.
> 
> 
> Ray


Thanks Ray….I thought about a multi channel pre, for movies also, just not sure . My wife and kids always seem to find other uses for any extra money, I'll keep looking though.


----------



## ceptorman

mfeust said:


> Emotiva's XSP-1 should mate very well with your amp.


Mark, I have checked that out, very nice indeed. Emo needs to have a sale


----------



## darthray

ceptorman said:


> Thanks Ray….I thought about a multi channel pre, for movies also, just not sure . My wife and kids always seem to find other uses for any extra money, I'll keep looking though.



Many multi channel now a day do very well for music.
But I don't know what kind of money you want to spend.
Also, Stereo pre-amp are coming more rare now a day and most will be more expensive than multichannel.


And for "My wife and kids always seem to find other uses for any extra money".
LOL, such is life and sometime our hobby has to wait.
I got lots of patience when it come to my toy


Next thing you know, your kids are all grown-up and left the house.
And then you buy toys for yourself and not them


Enjoy what you got and visit often to have an idea of what would be the best for you, nothing wrong with window shopping to stay-up with the current technologies, I do that a lot


Ray


----------



## ceptorman

darthray said:


> Many multi channel now a day do very well for music.
> But I don't know what kind of money you want to spend.
> Also, Stereo pre-amp are coming more rare now a day and most will be more expensive than multichannel.
> 
> 
> And for "My wife and kids always seem to find other uses for any extra money".
> LOL, such is life and sometime our hobby has to wait.
> I got lots of patience when it come to my toy
> 
> 
> Next thing you know, your kids are all grown-up and left the house.
> And then you buy toys for yourself and not them
> 
> 
> Enjoy what you got and visit often to have an idea of what would be the best for you, nothing wrong with window shopping to stay-up with the current technologies, I do that a lot
> 
> 
> Ray


I do a lot of window shopping! 

When Mark recommended the Emotiva XSP-1, it's $1000, that would be the higher end of my budget, and that might be a good choice for me.

I'm the kind of buyer that does a lot of research before buying, and lives with my decision. I don't do much gear shuffling (buying and selling, looking for something different) so I try to buy something I know I'll be happy with.

I like this place, there's a lot of knowledgeable friendly people.


Bill


----------



## dc_04

i have:

three jbl 3731t
four jbl 8340a
one jbl 4645c

crown xti amps all around. 

nice setup.. though it is for sale if anyone wants it


----------



## ceptorman

dc_04 said:


> i have:
> 
> three jbl 3731t
> four jbl 8340a
> one jbl 4645c
> 
> crown xti amps all around.
> 
> nice setup.. though it is for sale if anyone wants it


That's quite a list of JBL equipment, is it a cinema system or HT?
Do you have any pics?


----------



## darthray

ceptorman said:


> I do a lot of window shopping!
> 
> When Mark recommended the Emotiva XSP-1, it's $1000, that would be the higher end of my budget, and that might be a good choice for me.
> 
> I'm the kind of buyer that does a lot of research before buying, and lives with my decision. I don't do much gear shuffling (buying and selling, looking for something different) so I try to buy something I know I'll be happy with.
> 
> I like this place, there's a lot of knowledgeable friendly people.
> 
> 
> Bill


 
This make you a very well informed customer to be happy for a long time with their purchase
Lots of research and patience, Kudo to you.


Edited to add this
https://www.outlawaudio.com/products/975.html
$550.00, 7.1 using RCA, no XLR.
Ray


----------



## ceptorman

darthray said:


> This make you a very well informed customer to be happy for a long time with their purchase
> Lots of research and patience, Kudo to you.
> 
> 
> Edited to add this
> https://www.outlawaudio.com/products/975.html
> $550.00, 7.1 using RCA, no XLR.
> Ray


I just don't have the budget to do a lot of gear changing, I guess I learn to live with what I have. I did luck into an awesome pair of towers, just trying to get a little bit of performance out of them. I probably listen to 2 channel as much or more than HT.

The Emo XPA-2 sure brought these speakers to life, and I know a good pre would also make a difference.

Thanks for the lead on the Outlaw, that's a very good deal.


----------



## darthray

ceptorman said:


> I just don't have the budget to do a lot of gear changing, I guess I learn to live with what I have. I did luck into an awesome pair of towers, just trying to get a little bit of performance out of them. I probably listen to 2 channel as much or more than HT.
> 
> The Emo XPA-2 sure brought these speakers to life, and I know a good pre would also make a difference.
> 
> Thanks for the lead on the Outlaw, that's a very good deal.



But you have patience, it is not a race.
When time come, you will ready to buy what is best for you and your hard earn money


Best regards, meanwhile enjoy what you got!!!


Ray


----------



## dc_04

ceptorman said:


> That's quite a list of JBL equipment, is it a cinema system or HT?
> Do you have any pics?


it was used as a full cinema system for post production. 

i can see if i can dig up some pics..


----------



## ceptorman

dc_04 said:


> it was used as a full cinema system for post production.
> 
> i can see if i can dig up some pics..


The front stage looked pretty impressive….I like pics


----------



## dc_04

ceptorman said:


> The front stage looked pretty impressive….I like pics


here's a very early one.. before everything was completed


----------



## ceptorman

That's a spectacular room, I like the hardwood and the brick walls, it's huge. Any special acoustic treatments you had to install in that kind of room? I'm sure it took some wattage to fill it with sound.


----------



## darthray

dc_04 said:


> it was used as a full cinema system for post production.
> 
> i can see if i can dig up some pics..



I do not see any room treatments, because all these brick walls and hardwood floor would create lots of reflections.


For "it was used as a full cinema system for post production."
Was there some room treatments and got remove before you got this place?


Just curious since I cannot see a movie studio doing any recording without room acoustic.


Not in malice, but curiosity.


Ray


----------



## dc_04

ceptorman said:


> That's a spectacular room, I like the hardwood and the brick walls, it's huge. Any special acoustic treatments you had to install in that kind of room? I'm sure it took some wattage to fill it with sound.


a lot of rht40  

takes 8 amps to power just the main speaker chain. 6 x 1000 watt, 1 x 4000 watt, 1 x 2000 watt.


----------



## dc_04

darthray said:


> I do not see any room treatments, because all these brick walls and hardwood floor would create lots of reflections.
> 
> 
> For "it was used as a full cinema system for post production."
> Was there some room treatments and got remove before you got this place?
> 
> 
> Just curious since I cannot see a movie studio doing any recording without room acoustic.
> 
> 
> Not in malice, but curiosity.
> 
> 
> Ray


it wasn't being used as a sound studio before i got it. 

as mentioned above, there was a lot of treatment added before the build was complete.


----------



## Gooddoc

Ah, what the heck, might as well join in .

JBL M2 Master Reference LR(phantom center)
JBL LSR 708i surrounds x 4
JBL LSR 705i ceilings x 4(pending delivery)
Crown iTech 5000HD amps x 2 for M2's
LG FP10000Q for surrounds
Crown DCi 8|300N (pending delivery with 705's)

Joining the immersive audio craze and going Atmos


----------



## darthray

dc_04 said:


> here's a very early one.. before everything was completed



You mean this? Before treatment.



dc_04 said:


> it was used as a full cinema system for post production.



You can see my confusion about been "a full cinema system for post production" without room acoustic.



dc_04 said:


> it wasn't being used as a sound studio before i got it.
> 
> as mentioned above, there was a lot of treatment added before the build was complete.



After picture would be nice to see, to understand the bigger story


Ray


----------



## Jmalvar919

*My Home Theater Setup*

Just wanted to share my Home Theater Setup.

LG 55" 4K
Pioneer Elite SC-81 
Oppo 103 
Bowers & Wilkins CM5
Bowers & Wilkins CM Centre
SVS PB-1000
LaCie 4TB HD Keep all my movies and music, currently hooked up with my Oppo 103


----------



## Jmalvar919

Jmalvar919 said:


> Just wanted to share my Home Theater Setup.
> 
> LG 55" 4K
> Pioneer Elite SC-81
> Oppo 103
> Bowers & Wilkins CM5
> Bowers & Wilkins CM Centre
> SVS PB-1000
> LaCie 4TB HD Keep all my movies and music, currently hooked up with my Oppo 103


Short video of my setup.


----------



## dc_04

darthray said:


> You mean this? Before treatment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see my confusion about been "a full cinema system for post production" without room acoustic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After picture would be nice to see, to understand the bigger story
> 
> 
> Ray


i'm not really sure where your confusion lies, to be honest


----------



## darthray

Jmalvar919 said:


> Just wanted to share my Home Theater Setup.
> 
> LG 55" 4K
> Pioneer Elite SC-81
> Oppo 103
> Bowers & Wilkins CM5
> Bowers & Wilkins CM Centre
> SVS PB-1000
> LaCie 4TB HD Keep all my movies and music, currently hooked up with my Oppo 103



That was quick!
Thanks for posting in the speaker thread


I see you already had many response on your original one 


Ray


----------



## darthray

dc_04 said:


> i'm not really sure where your confusion lies, to be honest


 
Sorry


When you said "a full cinema system for post production"
I am assuming recording studio and, see only brick walls and a hardwood floor without room acoustic other than a carpet.


You also said, the pics were taken priors you did work on the room.
I was just looking for the finish product, that's all


Ray


----------



## ceptorman

Gooddoc said:


> Ah, what the heck, might as well join in .
> 
> JBL M2 Master Reference LR(phantom center)
> JBL LSR 708i surrounds x 4
> JBL LSR 705i ceilings x 4(pending delivery)
> Crown iTech 5000HD amps x 2 for M2's
> LG FP10000Q for surrounds
> Crown DCi 8|300N (pending delivery with 705's)
> 
> Joining the immersive audio craze and going Atmos


I wasn't familiar with those speakers, so I went to the JBL site….VERY nice!


----------



## kobra_commader

new here

-living room/ home theater

LG 55"
Sony STR-DN840
Infinity Primus 250 LR
Infinity Primus 150 sur LR
Infinity Primus c25 center
2 NXG NX-BAS-500 subs
HTPC-Silverstone case

-basement (not used much)
Westinghouse 40" (black friday special 6 ish years ago)
KLH R5100
Acoustic image 6.5 (white van) speakers (got the pair for 5 bucks)
small RCA 6" subwoofer

-garage 
Westinghouse 32"
KLH 200w
Sony SS-MB350H
Yamaha 6" sub

-computer
Optimus STA-795
Sony speakers
yamha 6" sub


----------



## Art406

Here is my home theatre set up:

65" Sony XBR 850B
Golden Ear Triton 7 for L/R
Golden Ear Duper Center X
Svs PB 12 Ultra Subwoofer
Def tech Mythos Seven Side 
Def tech Myhtos Gem Rear Surroud.


----------



## ddog

Ok..I'll play.
I have in a dedicated Theater. 
Ft L&R..
Mirage OM-5's
Center.. 
DefTech CLR3000
Sides L&R..
DefTech CLR2500 
Back L&R..
Mirage OM-5's

Amps...
Emotiva 
2 XPA-1 Mono blocks for front OM-5's
Emotiva 
XPR-5 for the rest of the speakers.

Preamp/processor..
Emotiva UMC-200

DVD..
OPPO 103D zone free

Projector..
Panasonic AE-4000

Screen..
Elite fixed 135" screen
With DIY automated masking 

There's more but you get the idea.


----------



## darthray

kobra_commader said:


> new here
> 
> -living room/ home theater
> 
> LG 55"
> Sony STR-DN840
> Infinity Primus 250 LR
> Infinity Primus 150 sur LR
> Infinity Primus c25 center
> 2 NXG NX-BAS-500 subs
> HTPC-Silverstone case
> 
> -basement (not used much)
> Westinghouse 40" (black friday special 6 ish years ago)
> KLH R5100
> Acoustic image 6.5 (white van) speakers (got the pair for 5 bucks)
> small RCA 6" subwoofer
> 
> -garage
> Westinghouse 32"
> KLH 200w
> Sony SS-MB350H
> Yamaha 6" sub
> 
> -computer
> Optimus STA-795
> Sony speakers
> yamha 6" sub





Art406 said:


> Here is my home theatre set up:
> 
> 65" Sony XBR 850B
> Golden Ear Triton 7 for L/R
> Golden Ear Duper Center X
> Svs PB 12 Ultra Subwoofer
> Def tech Mythos Seven Side
> Def tech Myhtos Gem Rear Surroud.





ddog said:


> Ok..I'll play.
> I have in a dedicated Theater.
> Ft L&R..
> Mirage OM-5's
> Center..
> DefTech CLR3000
> Sides L&R..
> DefTech CLR2500
> Back L&R..
> Mirage OM-5's
> 
> Amps...
> Emotiva
> 2 XPA-1 Mono blocks for front OM-5's
> Emotiva
> XPR-5 for the rest of the speakers.
> 
> Preamp/processor..
> Emotiva UMC-200
> 
> DVD..
> OPPO 103D zone free
> 
> Projector..
> Panasonic AE-4000
> 
> Screen..
> Elite fixed 135" screen
> With DIY automated masking
> 
> There's more but you get the idea.


 
Thank you all to keep this tread going, it is nice to see what other members use for their system


ddog, how do you like your?;



Emotiva 
2 XPA-1 Mono blocks for front OM-5's
Emotiva 
XPR-5 for the rest of the speakers.

Preamp/processor..
Emotiva UMC-200


I got Outlaw Audio for amps and a Marantz for processor, and I am very happy with the results


And to be honest, when HDMI was new and Outlaw Audio was trying to make a new processor. 
I would have bought-it, but some big company told the manufacture (design in the USA and made in China to make the cost lower), if they made the one for Outlaw Audio, they would remove there contract to have a lot more made. So that unit was dead and I went with the Onkyo PRS886, then the Marantz AV8801.


Ray


----------



## ddog

darthray said:


> Thank you all to keep this tread going, it is nice to see what other members use for their system
> 
> 
> ddog, how do you like your?;
> 
> 
> 
> Emotiva
> 2 XPA-1 Mono blocks for front OM-5's
> Emotiva
> XPR-5 for the rest of the speakers.
> 
> Preamp/processor..
> Emotiva UMC-200
> 
> 
> I got Outlaw Audio for amps and a Marantz for processor, and I am very happy with the results
> 
> 
> And to be honest, when HDMI was new and Outlaw Audio was trying to make a new processor.
> I would have bought-it, but some big company told the manufacture (design in the USA and made in China to make the cost lower), if they made the one for Outlaw Audio, they would remove there contract to have a lot more made. So that unit was dead and I went with the Onkyo PRS886, then the Marantz AV8801.
> 
> 
> Ray


Thanks Ray.
I like the Emotiva gear.
I haven't had it long though. I just did an audio rearrange in my theater. I swapped all the speakers from Klipsch KLF 20 L&R powered by a Carver 55x 
Klipsch C-7 center power by a Carver 35x bridged mono
Polk FX1000 
powered by another Carver 35x 
2 Earthquake MK12 subs with slaps...
With an Onkyo tx 806 as the head unit..

to what I have now.
I liked the way it sounded but after a number of years with it I was looking for a different approach to a more natural cohesive sound. I really like the way it sounds now with the "All powered speakers" approach. No more dedicated sub sound because all the speakers have there own built in subs and amplifiers the steering of the "Full bandwidth" is much more realistic to what we hear in real life.
As for the Emotiva gear I'm really liking the amps. I like the preamp but can't wait for them to release a new model with the new sound fields.
Oh and all the old gear is now living life in the game/video room and thought the house alone with some other great audio gear.
ddog


----------



## ceptorman

ddog said:


> Ok..I'll play.
> I have in a dedicated Theater.
> Ft L&R..
> Mirage OM-5's
> Center..
> DefTech CLR3000
> Sides L&R..
> DefTech CLR2500
> Back L&R..
> Mirage OM-5's
> 
> Amps...
> Emotiva
> 2 XPA-1 Mono blocks for front OM-5's
> Emotiva
> XPR-5 for the rest of the speakers.
> 
> Preamp/processor..
> Emotiva UMC-200
> 
> DVD..
> OPPO 103D zone free
> 
> Projector..
> Panasonic AE-4000
> 
> Screen..
> Elite fixed 135" screen
> With DIY automated masking
> 
> There's more but you get the idea.


We love pics!


----------



## ddog

ceptorman said:


> We love pics!


Me too...I'll see what I can do bud.


----------



## darthray

ddog said:


> Thanks Ray.
> I like the Emotiva gear.
> I haven't had it long though. I just did an audio rearrange in my theater. I swapped all the speakers from Klipsch KLF 20 L&R powered by a Carver 55x
> Klipsch C-7 center power by a Carver 35x bridged mono
> Polk FX1000
> powered by another Carver 35x
> 2 Earthquake MK12 subs with slaps...
> With an Onkyo tx 806 as the head unit..
> 
> to what I have now.
> I liked the way it sounded but after a number of years with it I was looking for a different approach to a more natural cohesive sound. I really like the way it sounds now with the "All powered speakers" approach. No more dedicated sub sound because all the speakers have there own built in subs and amplifiers the steering of the "Full bandwidth" is much more realistic to what we hear in real life.
> As for the Emotiva gear I'm really liking the amps. I like the preamp but can't wait for them to release a new model with the new sound fields.
> Oh and all the old gear is now living life in the game/video room and thought the house alone with some other great audio gear.
> ddog



Thank you for posting your impression


At least you have a use for the old gear, my onkyo PRS886pro is gathering dust
In my town, people prefer to spend money on trucks or guns, the only offer I got when trying to sell-it locally was $100 for something that cost me $2000 CDN.


I think, this unit deserve someone who have more appreciation than that


Ray


----------



## darthray

ceptorman said:


> We love pics!



Me too



ddog said:


> Me too...I'll see what I can do bud.



Woo hoo!


Ray


----------



## CptSpig

Gooddoc said:


> Ah, what the heck, might as well join in .
> 
> JBL M2 Master Reference LR(phantom center)
> JBL LSR 708i surrounds x 4
> JBL LSR 705i ceilings x 4(pending delivery)
> Crown iTech 5000HD amps x 2 for M2's
> LG FP10000Q for surrounds
> Crown DCi 8|300N (pending delivery with 705's)
> 
> Joining the immersive audio craze and going Atmos


 
Very impressive speakers! I have a JBL Synthesis system with (2)-S2S-EX subwoofers.
I am looking at upgrading my speakers to LSR 708i and 705i to complete my JBL package.
These speakers sound awesome.


----------



## YellowC4S

My current setup consists of:
Denon AVP-A1HDCI pre/pro
Denon POA-A1HDCI amp
Oppo BDP83-SE blu ray
Directv Genie
HTPC
B&W Nautilus 802D
B&W Nautilus HTM2D
B&W DS8
JL Audio Fathom F113
Panasonic TCP65-VT30


----------



## darthray

CptSpig said:


> Very impressive speakers! I have a JBL Synthesis system with (2)-S2S-EX subwoofers.
> I am looking at upgrading my speakers to LSR 708i and 705i to complete my JBL package.
> These speakers sound awesome.





YellowC4S said:


> My current setup consists of:
> Denon AVP-A1HDCI pre/pro
> Denon POA-A1HDCI amp
> Oppo BDP83-SE blu ray
> Directv Genie
> HTPC
> B&W Nautilus 802D
> B&W Nautilus HTM2D
> B&W DS8
> JL Audio Fathom F113
> Panasonic TCP65-VT30



Pictures?
Nice systems deserve to showed.


Even beginner one for the matter, for those who just started into this hobby


Not only pictures are nice to see what other members have, sometime a member can spot something that could improve a system, no matter the budget.
Mine are bury in page 107, 111 and 113. But most can be seen by clicking my signature.


Ray


----------



## ceptorman

I agree with Ray….we love pics!


----------



## CptSpig

darthray said:


> Pictures?
> Nice systems deserve to showed.
> 
> 
> Even beginner one for the matter, for those who just started into this hobby
> 
> 
> Not only pictures are nice to see what other members have, sometime a member can spot something that could improve a system, no matter the budget.
> Mine are bury in page 107, 111 and 113. But most can be seen by clicking my signature.
> 
> Ray


I have pictures on page 135 of this thread.


----------



## darthray

CptSpig said:


> I have pictures on page 135 of this thread.



Thank you


I remember these, nice room.


Ray


----------



## CptSpig

darthray said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> I remember these, nice room.
> 
> 
> Ray



Thanks


----------



## mong00se

Some impressive theaters! Here is my meager setup:

LG 55 inch OLED 9300 tv
Yamaha RX receiver
Htpc: 4790k, 16gb ram, geforce 980
XBox One
Ascend acoustics Sierra 2 LR 
Phantom center
Energy Rc surrounds
SVS Pb-1000 sub

I built the HTPC using a small silverstone FTZ01 case, and use it for streaming, media (Plex), and steam games. The Xbox one for games and blu-rays. 

The wife and I are in an apartment but looking at houses. Once we get a house my wife agreed to let me do a dedicated HT room where WAF doesn't apply. I'm thinking I'll add a horizon center and a second sub, as well as upgrade the surrounds at that point.


----------



## ceptorman

mong00se said:


> Some impressive theaters! Here is my meager setup:
> 
> LG 55 inch OLED 9300 tv
> Yamaha RX receiver
> Htpc: 4790k, 16gb ram, geforce 980
> XBox One
> Ascend acoustics Sierra 2 LR
> Phantom center
> Energy Rc surrounds
> SVS Pb-1000 sub
> 
> I built the HTPC using a small silverstone FTZ01 case, and use it for streaming, media (Plex), and steam games. The Xbox one for games and blu-rays.
> 
> The wife and I are in an apartment but looking at houses. Once we get a house my wife agreed to let me do a dedicated HT room where WAF doesn't apply. I'm thinking I'll add a horizon center and a second sub, as well as upgrade the surrounds at that point.


Looks great….have you made your neighbors mad yet?


----------



## mong00se

ceptorman said:


> Looks great….have you made your neighbors mad yet?


Thanks! Haha when I crank it up, this setup can really hit in our living room. Luckily no complaints so far. Of course, we have an 18 month old so it's turned down after 8pm when he goes to sleep - that probably helps.


----------



## Pacodutaco

Bose Acoustimass 6 Series II Surround Sound System - Purchased in 2000, retired in 2001. 

Researching replacement system now. I am leaning towards Klipsch or Polk this time around.


----------



## ceptorman

Pacodutaco said:


> Bose Acoustimass 6 Series II Surround Sound System - Purchased in 2000, retired in 2001.
> 
> Researching replacement system now. I am leaning towards Klipsch or Polk this time around.


They only lasted 1 year?


----------



## Pacodutaco

ceptorman said:


> They only lasted 1 year?


No, they still work. I just tested them this past week but I couldn't stand the lack of mid-range from them so I dismantled the 5.1 system in 2001 and boxed it all up. I guess I am more of a 2-channel kind of guy.


----------



## ceptorman

Pacodutaco said:


> No, they still work. I just tested them this past week but I couldn't stand the lack of mid-range from them so I dismantled the 5.1 system in 2001 and boxed it all up. I guess I am more of a 2-channel kind of guy.


I have to admit, I have a Bose system boxed up in my closet also

They were a Christmas gift from my previous wife, from 15 years ago. I do remember thinking what I could've purchased for that $1200 she spent!


----------



## Prolab

Here's my lowly setup

-50" Panasonic TH50PZH80U
-Receiver: Onkyo TX-NR616
-Fronts and Centre: PSB Image 4T
-Surrounds: JBL Loft series
-Sub: Dont laugh, but Nuance sub (back when i got suckered in 13+ years ago. But surprisingly, its still alive)
-HTPC: WC'd G3258 + Asrock Z97
-PS2, PS3, Orig Wii


----------



## ceptorman

Looks great Prolab, nice room. Just curious….what's the white thing your computer monitor is sitting on?
I like that huge window, I'll bet that lets a lot of light in.


----------



## Pacodutaco

I wonder how many people have a Bose system boxed up stuck away somewhere that hasn't been touched in years. How funny!


----------



## darthray

Prolab said:


> Here's my lowly setup
> 
> -50" Panasonic TH50PZH80U
> -Receiver: Onkyo TX-NR616
> -Fronts and Centre: PSB Image 4T
> -Surrounds: JBL Loft series
> -Sub: Dont laugh, but Nuance sub (back when i got suckered in 13+ years ago. But surprisingly, its still alive)
> -HTPC: WC'd G3258 + Asrock Z97
> -PS2, PS3, Orig Wii



Nice set-up
Don't worry about the Nuance sub, lots of people got taken by the sell pitch, so you are not alone


If you don't mind, I would like to make a suggestion about the placement of your center speaker.
From your picture, it look like, it is sitting flat and straight pointing into the shelf by about an inch.


This cause two problem, first sitting flat aim your sound much lower than your main second your center should stick out a little bit of the cabinet to remove some reflection. 


http://www.avsforum.com/forum/89-speakers/2131650-how-low-too-low-center-channel-placement.html
Look at this link, page 1, post #6 where I posted detail instruction on how to aim a center speaker, it only take about 20 minutes or so.


Just trying to improve your front stage.
Other than that, look good to me


Ray


----------



## ceptorman

Pacodutaco said:


> I wonder how many people have a Bose system boxed up stuck away somewhere that hasn't been touched in years. How funny!


That is funny!

The reason you can't throw them away is we payed so much for them.


----------



## darthray

ceptorman said:


> That is funny!
> 
> The reason you can't throw them away is we payed so much for them.



Have you try to re-sell them? most people think that they are the cream of the cream


For those who do research and want to learn, I am here to tell them my true honest opinion, for those who don't, I choose to let them happy about the money they spend.


My philosophy is to help the ones that want to be help, and for the others, oh well, why brake their bubble of happiness since I am into sound and they might not.


Ray


----------



## ceptorman

I know exactly what you mean Ray. My BIL bought a new Bose system last year, paid about $1400 for their little cube system. He was proud of it. I wanted to show him what his money could've got him on the used speaker market. He already had an AVR. I just couldn't bust his bubble.


----------



## Pacodutaco

I figure I will post them to eBay or something similar and see if I can sell them. I will just turn it over into another upgrade of some sort. I'm not really in any hurry after them being boxed up for the past 14 years. Maybe they will become collector's items.


----------



## ceptorman

My daughter goes to college next year. I'll probably set up the Bose system in her room.


----------



## wse

For now!


----------



## Prolab

ceptorman said:


> Looks great Prolab, nice room. Just curious….what's the white thing your computer monitor is sitting on?
> I like that huge window, I'll bet that lets a lot of light in.



Thanks man. That's actually my HTPC/Server. Since i had to condense my needs (moved into a condo), i had to combine the 2. 

Im still planning to install drapes, so i can control the lighting. Currently, i still find it bright even with the blinds close.




darthray said:


> Nice set-up
> Don't worry about the Nuance sub, lots of people got taken by the sell pitch, so you are not alone
> 
> 
> If you don't mind, I would like to make a suggestion about the placement of your center speaker.
> From your picture, it look like, it is sitting flat and straight pointing into the shelf by about an inch.
> 
> 
> This cause two problem, first sitting flat aim your sound much lower than your main second your center should stick out a little bit of the cabinet to remove some reflection.
> 
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/forum/89-speakers/2131650-how-low-too-low-center-channel-placement.html
> Look at this link, page 1, post #6 where I posted detail instruction on how to aim a center speaker, it only take about 20 minutes or so.
> 
> 
> Just trying to improve your front stage.
> Other than that, look good to me
> 
> 
> Ray



Thanks Ray 

My TV stand actually has a tray to place it on the pole. But, the way i set my TV up - its just the right height for me to watch without straining my eyes (or neck).

I actually tilt the centre channel (by 1/2") and pulled it forward so its sticking beyond the shelf like you mentioned. I haven't had a chance to test it out since its been a busy week for me. Hopefully sometime today and see if tilting the centre channel made a difference.


----------



## choombak

Klipsch RP-150M. Newly acquired, as a part of my ht-building project. Quickly realized it can be hard on the wallet too!


----------



## choombak

choombak said:


> Klipsch RP-150M. Newly acquired, as a part of my ht-building project. Quickly realized it can be hard on the wallet too!


Here is how the system looks like:


----------



## lotr07

My newly Minted Dolby Atmos Home Theater Consisting of the following:

Focal Aria Series:

R & L: Aria 948
Center: Aria CC 900
Surr: Aria SR 900
Ceiling: Chorus IC 706V (X4)
Sub: Velodyne DD-18
Projector: Epson PowerLite Home Cinema 5030UB
Screen: VAPEXPRO9110FF
Receiver: Marantz SR7009
Blu: OPPO BDP-93
Cable: Xfinity
Game: PS4/WII
Power: Panamax 5100-EX


----------



## ceptorman

choombak said:


> Klipsch RP-150M. Newly acquired, as a part of my ht-building project. Quickly realized it can be hard on the wallet too!


Haha….I hear you. And the folks around here are experts at helping you spend money.


----------



## ceptorman

choombak said:


> Here is how the system looks like:


Looks great, I've heard only good things about the new Reference Premier line.


----------



## ceptorman

lotr07 said:


> My newly Minted Dolby Atmos Home Theater Consisting of the following:
> 
> Focal Aria Series:
> 
> R & L: Aria 948
> Center: Aria CC 900
> Surr: Aria SR 900
> Ceiling: Chorus IC 706V (X4)
> Sub: Velodyne DD-18
> Projector: Epson PowerLite Home Cinema 5030UB
> Screen: VAPEXPRO9110FF
> Receiver: Marantz SR7009
> Blu: OPPO BDP-93
> Cable: Xfinity
> Game: PS4/WII
> Power: Panamax 5100-EX


Awesome speakers….I've always wanted to hear them, beautiful fit and finish.


----------



## darthray

Prolab said:


> Thanks man. That's actually my HTPC/Server. Since i had to condense my needs (moved into a condo), i had to combine the 2.
> 
> Im still planning to install drapes, so i can control the lighting. Currently, i still find it bright even with the blinds close.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Ray
> 
> My TV stand actually has a tray to place it on the pole. But, the way i set my TV up - its just the right height for me to watch without straining my eyes (or neck).
> 
> I actually tilt the centre channel (by 1/2") and pulled it forward so its sticking beyond the shelf like you mentioned. I haven't had a chance to test it out since its been a busy week for me. Hopefully sometime today and see if tilting the centre channel made a difference.



Try my instruction when you got a chance, no rush since you lived with your system and was happy with-it.
A cheap laser pointer (just make sure to get a flat bottom one) cost less than $10 and have so many use (tow in your towers, putting shelf or picture at the same height and many more)


Ray


----------



## lotr07

ceptorman said:


> Awesome speakers….I've always wanted to hear them, beautiful fit and finish.


The sound clarity is what really sold me and once the WAF was in it was a go for purchase...its been a very long time coming for sure...tanks for the comments...may try to post some pics if i get soem spare time...


----------



## ddog

ddog said:


> Ok..I'll play.
> I have in a dedicated Theater.
> Ft L&R..
> Mirage OM-5's
> Center..
> DefTech CLR3000
> Sides L&R..
> DefTech CLR2500
> Back L&R..
> Mirage OM-5's
> 
> Amps...
> Emotiva
> 2 XPA-1 Mono blocks for front OM-5's
> Emotiva
> XPR-5 for the rest of the speakers.
> 
> Preamp/processor..
> Emotiva UMC-200
> 
> DVD..
> OPPO 103D zone free
> 
> Projector..
> Panasonic AE-4000
> 
> Screen..
> Elite fixed 135" screen
> With DIY automated masking
> 
> There's more but you get the idea.


Hopefully this works...but here's a couple of pictures of the front of the theater. 
If it works I'll get some with better lighting.


----------



## darthray

ddog said:


> Hopefully this works...but here's a couple of pictures of the front of the theater.
> If it works I'll get some with better lighting.


 
It work! 
Look like you have a nice room, any chance to also get some picture of it?


Ray


----------



## ceptorman

Yea that room looks very nice, so do the speakers!


----------



## kevinlg

I have:
Bowers ans Wilkins CM4s
MartinLogan motion 4s
MArtinLogan motion 8
SVS PB1000


----------



## Drewdlz

Just finished setting up my system in my new house!(First time home buyer) Had the same gear in my small apartment except for I had no center and the TV as well as the monitors had to be placed on the fireplace mantel over 4 feet off the ground. It was far from ideal but the only real option in that small place. It is a 3.1 setup so no surrounds. It is definitely nothing fancy, but haven't spent a ton of money on it and am pretty happy.

The center placement is the thing that I will have to wait and see on. I'm guessing the sound would be better if I had it vertical on top of the media unit to be the same orientation as the LR but that would require wall mounting the TV and I'm afraid it would look weirdly high. My GF doesn't seem thrilled about the idea of that looks wise. My other worry is that there is only about 3" above my receiver and the shelf above it in order for the center to fit in the media unit. I will be watching this closely to make sure there isn't too much heat as I may be forced to make a change from that.

I've read both ways on putting a monitor on its side as a center, some say never do it some have said it's fine, it will have to be a way and see thing I guess.

TV: 51" Samsung Plasma
Receiver: Onkyo TX-NR809
Fronts and Center: Boston Acoustics RS260 (Sanus Steel stands)
Sub: Polk PSW505 (Leftover from my first HT setup with all Polk speakers)
Sources: Sony PS3, Amazon Fire TV Stick, Sonos Connect


----------



## canonball

kevinlg said:


> I have:
> Bowers ans Wilkins CM4s
> MartinLogan motion 4s
> MArtinLogan motion 8
> SVS PB1000





I like the look and love the B&W!!


----------



## ceptorman

Drewdlz said:


> Just finished setting up my system in my new house!(First time home buyer) Had the same gear in my small apartment except for I had no center and the TV as well as the monitors had to be placed on the fireplace mantel over 4 feet off the ground. It was far from ideal but the only real option in that small place. It is a 3.1 setup so no surrounds. It is definitely nothing fancy, but haven't spent a ton of money on it and am pretty happy.
> 
> The center placement is the thing that I will have to wait and see on. I'm guessing the sound would be better if I had it vertical on top of the media unit to be the same orientation as the LR but that would require wall mounting the TV and I'm afraid it would look weirdly high. My GF doesn't seem thrilled about the idea of that looks wise. My other worry is that there is only about 3" above my receiver and the shelf above it in order for the center to fit in the media unit. I will be watching this closely to make sure there isn't too much heat as I may be forced to make a change from that.
> 
> I've read both ways on putting a monitor on its side as a center, some say never do it some have said it's fine, it will have to be a way and see thing I guess.
> 
> TV: 51" Samsung Plasma
> Receiver: Onkyo TX-NR809
> Fronts and Center: Boston Acoustics RS260 (Sanus Steel stands)
> Sub: Polk PSW505 (Leftover from my first HT setup with all Polk speakers)
> Sources: Sony PS3, Amazon Fire TV Stick, Sonos Connect


Looks great. That AVR is huge. I'll bet a carpet would help with the sound, especially under your sub.


----------



## Drewdlz

ceptorman said:


> Looks great. That AVR is huge. I'll bet a carpet would help with the sound, especially under your sub.


Yes it is definitely a beast. I actually cut a hole in the back of the media unit to make room for all the connections in the back. Was VERY hard to find a media unit that was good looking, not crazy expensive and that could reasonably fit my AVR. Seems like so many cabinets out there are only 15" or less deep.

There is an area rug that is further back that I may try to move forward a bit. Won't be able to have carpet fully under the sub, but would even getting just a carpet square to only go under the sub have any benefit?


----------



## ceptorman

Yea, even a towel under the sub might help, to isolate the sub.


----------



## Gates

Here is the list of equipment in my ATMOS room...


Epson 5020UB, Elunevision 112" Reference screen, Marantz AV8802a Pre/Pro, NAD M25 amp, Anthem PVA-4, 4x Paradigm CI Elite E80-R ceiling speakers, Paradigm Studio 60 v5, Paradigm Studio 20 v5, Paradigm ADP-590 v5, Paradigm Studio CC-690 v5, Paradigm Studio Sub12 X 2, Oppo bdp-93, Richard Gray 1200c Custom power conditioner.


----------



## wse

Here we go currently

- B&W 800D2

- B&W 802D2

- B&W Signature 7NT

- B&W AM-1

- B&W Zenith

- JL Audio F113

- KEF LS50

- KEF E301 

- Pioneer SP-BS22-LR Andrew Jones Designed Bookshelf Loudspeakers

- Magnepan MMG

- Paradigm Signature S1P-Be™ Pure-Beryllium Tweeter Domes


----------



## darthray

Gates said:


> Here is the list of equipment in my ATMOS room...
> 
> 
> Epson 5020UB, Elunevision 112" Reference screen, Marantz AV8802a Pre/Pro, NAD M25 amp, Anthem PVA-4, 4x Paradigm CI Elite E80-R ceiling speakers, Paradigm Studio 60 v5, Paradigm Studio 20 v5, Paradigm ADP-590 v5, Paradigm Studio CC-690 v5, Paradigm Studio Sub12 X 2, Oppo bdp-93, Richard Gray 1200c Custom power conditioner.



Pictures?
Please and pretty please


Ray


----------



## Gates

darthray said:


> Pictures?
> Please and pretty please
> 
> 
> Ray


Here's a couple. My pics aren't the greatest though...


----------



## Gates




----------



## Gates

Just installed in-ceilings yesterday...will paint the covers black


----------



## ceptorman

Sweet!


----------



## Kevin Grimm

Looking to upgrade, my current system consists of:

2x Polk Monitor 70
Center Polk CS2
Rear in-wall paradigm (since I rent, I don't want to change)
Sub HSU VTF15H MK1
Receiver Onkyo TX NR929
Samsung 55" LED TV
PS3 / Apple-TV / multi region DVD player / Network HD / Gigabit router & switch

I am looking for a little more sound from the speaker side and also increased bass performance ... one can still dream, right?


----------



## ceptorman

Dreams are free, otherwise I'd be bankrupt


----------



## Kevin Grimm

ceptorman said:


> Dreams are free, otherwise I'd be bankrupt


+1 ;-)

Luckily dreams don't cost anything!


----------



## darthray

Kevin Grimm said:


> Looking to upgrade, my current system consists of:
> 
> 2x Polk Monitor 70
> Center Polk CS2
> Rear in-wall paradigm (since I rent, I don't want to change)
> Sub HSU VTF15H MK1
> Receiver Onkyo TX NR929
> Samsung 55" LED TV
> PS3 / Apple-TV / multi region DVD player / Network HD / Gigabit router & switch
> 
> I am looking for a little more sound from the speaker side and also increased bass performance ... one can still dream, right?



Dreams are an important parts of life, if not nobody would find ambition to better our-self 



ceptorman said:


> Dreams are free, otherwise I'd be bankrupt



Me too



Kevin Grimm said:


> +1 ;-)
> 
> Luckily dreams don't cost anything!



Until, they figure a way to tax-it
Until then, lest enjoy


Ray


----------



## darthray

Gates said:


> Here's a couple. My pics aren't the greatest though...





Gates said:


>





Gates said:


> Just installed in-ceilings yesterday...will paint the covers black


 
Very nice set-up


From the pics, I would put a big carpet on the front over the hard wood floor, instead of an acoustic panel.
Just a suggestion.
That room look very nice, well done


And thanks for the pictures.


Ray


----------



## wse

Biased!

http://www.whathifi.com/news/best-stereo-speakers-21st-century


----------



## Gates

darthray said:


> Very nice set-up
> 
> 
> From the pics, I would put a big carpet on the front over the hard wood floor, instead of an acoustic panel.
> Just a suggestion.
> That room look very nice, well done
> 
> 
> And thanks for the pictures.
> 
> 
> Ray


Thanks Ray! That's an old picture. There is a carpet there now


----------



## darthray

Gates said:


> Thanks Ray! That's an old picture. There is a carpet there now



Cool










Ray


----------



## andy4hifi

I have a pair of B&W CM9 ... looking for receiver/amp using 50/50 music/movie. Please advice


----------



## darthray

andy4hifi said:


> I have a pair of B&W CM9 ... looking for receiver/amp using 50/50 music/movie. Please advice



You are going to have more traffic and suggestions, if you post your question here;


http://www.avsforum.com/forum/90-receivers-amps-processors/


Ray


----------



## dgkscarface

I have a pair of all black Magnepan MMG's
Klipsch Reference 10" Subwoofer
NAD C356BEE Integrated Amp
Sony 5 Disc CD Changer from 2001 
Teac Turntable
50 foot RCA Cable going to my desktop for 100gb's of FLAC Music
On the Video Side 
Epson XGA 3200 Lumen Projector
100" Electric Pull Down Screen


----------



## absolutjm

-Denon receiver
-Bang & Olufsen speakers
-JL Lab subwoofer

Amazing sound!

Edit: It was late so I got confused. They are not Bang & Olufsen.. They are B&W


----------



## ceptorman

andy4hifi said:


> I have a pair of B&W CM9 ... looking for receiver/amp using 50/50 music/movie. Please advice


Accessories4less has deals on AVRs...http://www.accessories4less.com/mak.../receivers-amps/home-theater-receivers/1.html


----------



## ceptorman

dgkscarface said:


> I have a pair of all black Magnepan MMG's
> Klipsch Reference 10" Subwoofer
> NAD C356BEE Integrated Amp
> Sony 5 Disc CD Changer from 2001
> Teac Turntable
> 50 foot RCA Cable going to my desktop for 100gb's of FLAC Music
> On the Video Side
> Epson XGA 3200 Lumen Projector
> 100" Electric Pull Down Screen





absolutjm said:


> -Denon receiver
> -Bang & Olufsen speakers
> -JL Lab subwoofer
> 
> Amazing sound!


Both of these systems sound very nice…..but we need pics


----------



## TheNightwisher

I have two full 7.1 systems with Boston Acoustics speakers and a shared 2.1 system with one of them (see my signature). I have one extra set of bookshelves for a Dolby Atmos setup (currently sitting on top of my main system's mains) in a couple years (with another pair on the way). Here's some pictures (system 1 is picture 1, system 2 is pictures 2 and 3):


----------



## andy4hifi

Ceptorman, which one should you pick from the list?? I just ordered Anthem mrx710 hopely it turn out good


----------



## ceptorman

TheNightwisher said:


> I have two full 7.1 systems with Boston Acoustics speakers and a shared 2.1 system with one of them (see my signature). I have one extra set of bookshelves for a Dolby Atmos setup (currently sitting on top of my main system's mains) in a couple years (with another pair on the way). Here's some pictures (system 1 is picture 1, system 2 is pictures 2 and 3):


I'll bet that room is full of sound…very nice.


----------



## ceptorman

andy4hifi said:


> Ceptorman, which one should you pick from the list?? I just ordered Anthem mrx710 hopely it turn out good


I currently have a Yamaha AVR, it does okay. 

Not many on that list will compare to that Anthem, that is a spectacular AVR, congrats, they are very good. For some reason, I thought you were looking at a lower priced AVR. Your CM9s will sound superb with that unit. What finish are you B&Ws? Those are beautiful.


----------



## pluralist41

*Rutherford audio*

Not a great place to buy online. Inflated Prices. Poor Customer Service. buyers beware. Bait and Switch.


----------



## dgkscarface

The Pictures, as requested I apologize for the room being a bit messy lol


----------



## choombak

Klipsch bookshelf speakers (RP-150M), sub-woofer (R-110SW) and center-channel (RP-250C)


----------



## dgkscarface

choombak said:


> Klipsch bookshelf speakers (RP-150M), sub-woofer (R-110SW) and center-channel (RP-250C)


looks a bit silly with the baby tv and the speakers about a cm away from eachother but nevertheless nice


----------



## choombak

dgkscarface said:


> looks a bit silly with the baby tv and the speakers about a cm away from eachother but nevertheless nice


Ha-ha yeah, and that's a common comment - but I did not want additional complexity to the already complex setup. Now that everything sounds fine, I'll think of upgrading the TV too (which means thinking of the speaker stands and so on).


----------



## TheNightwisher

choombak said:


> Ha-ha yeah, and that's a common comment - but I did not want additional complexity to the already complex setup. Now that everything sounds fine, I'll think of upgrading the TV too (which means thinking of the speaker stands and so on).


At least you don't have a center that's wider than your screen haha. I have a Boston Acoustics VR12 under my 24" screen (that speaker is 25" long!). I posted pictures in a previous post above. I think your setup looks good, by the way, although I would prefer the L-R on stands personally (just my aesthetic preference).


----------



## KGrinols

Just invested in my first Home Theater.

RTi-A7 Towers
CSi-A4 Center
FXi-A4 Rears
Klipsch Sub-12

Only thing missing is a receiver to power them. Which is what I need help with 
And to find a TV stand that matches and fits.


----------



## TheNightwisher

KGrinols said:


> Just invested in my first Home Theater.
> 
> RTi-A7 Towers
> CSi-A4 Center
> FXi-A4 Rears
> Klipsch Sub-12
> 
> Only thing missing is a receiver to power them. Which is what I need help with
> And to find a TV stand that matches and fits.


I recommend Yamaha receivers if you're in the $600 range. I find their GUIs pretty easy to work with (my newest is from 2011, so I can't comment on their newest but I would imagine they still are). But that's just my opinion; you should start a separate thread (if you haven't already) to get some different opinions.


----------



## pathfinder2810

Hello, here is my configuration (work in progress):

Main: Jbl Studio 580
Center: Jbl Studi 520c
Surround: Jbl Studio 530
Surround Back: Wharfedale Wh-20
Subwoofer : SVS PB1000 ( as soon as possible will double )
Atmos: ?????


----------



## choombak

TheNightwisher said:


> At least you don't have a center that's wider than your screen haha. I have a Boston Acoustics VR12 under my 24" screen (that speaker is 25" long!). I posted pictures in a previous post above. I think your setup looks good, by the way, although I would prefer the L-R on stands personally (just my aesthetic preference).


Thanks. I did look around for stands, but was not sure which ones would comfortably carry the RP-150M. Any recommendation for a 23"-26" inch high stand?


----------



## TheNightwisher

choombak said:


> Thanks. I did look around for stands, but was not sure which ones would comfortably carry the RP-150M. Any recommendation for a 23"-26" inch high stand?


I have 4 pairs of these, which are low-priced, yet sturdy and have a simple look: http://www.amazon.com/VideoSecu-Adj...6346&sr=8-1&keywords=videosecu+speaker+stands. They hold my CR85s and CR8s comfortably, which are 16 pounds apiece. They are easy to knock over if you run into them or push them with force (which is an issue with many stands due to being top-heavy), but otherwise will not fall over. Aesthetically they may not be what you are looking for, but they work very well.


----------



## bluer101

TheNightwisher said:


> I have 4 pairs of these, which are low-priced, yet sturdy and have a simple look: http://www.amazon.com/VideoSecu-Adj...6346&sr=8-1&keywords=videosecu+speaker+stands. They hold my CR85s and CR8s comfortably, which are 16 pounds apiece. They are easy to knock over if you run into them or push them with force (which is an issue with many stands due to being top-heavy), but otherwise will not fall over. Aesthetically they may not be what you are looking for, but they work very well.


If you are worried about knocking over just get a 12x12 concrete step stone and screw the stand base to the step stone. You can finish it off with wood or fabric over the concrete to hide it.


----------



## Scars

Well, here goes...
Left/Right: Klipsch RP-250F
Center: Klipsch RP-440C
Surrounds: Klipsch RP-150M
Subwoofers: Klipsch R-112SW (x2)
AVR: Onkyo NR646


----------



## KJSteward

Just picked up a pair of Martin Logan Motion 40s, so I've relegated my Motion 20s to the surround position.

Sound is AWESOME.


----------



## Thundar

This is my living room system. Sealed sub boxes were replaced. Pretty happy with this setup. Now time to read up on REW. 

Yamaha RXA 1040
PS3
Crown XLS 1500 X2 for fronts 
65" Samsung 
Polk Rti10's fronts
Polk Csi5 center
Polk Rti6 rears
Dayton RSS460 ho's in Johnnysub X2
Behringer ep4000 
minidsp (sub duty)


----------



## ceptorman

^^Looks very nice^^


----------



## darthray

Thundar said:


> This is my living room system. Sealed sub boxes were replaced. Pretty happy with this setup. Now time to read up on REW.
> 
> Yamaha RXA 1040
> PS3
> Crown XLS 1500 X2 for fronts
> 65" Samsung
> Polk Rti10's fronts
> Polk Csi5 center
> Polk Rti6 rears
> Dayton RSS460 ho's in Johnnysub X2
> Behringer ep4000
> minidsp (sub duty)



Very well done


I will assume the center picture show your new port subs.
I really dig what you did in a living room.


The placement of your surround are perfect for having a couch on the back wall.
You took the time to toe in you main, and also look like the center is in line with your main. 


From the picture, I cannot tell if the center is sticking out a little bit from the audio/video cabinet.
If not, no big deal, just move-it a little forward to reduce reflection from the cabinet.


Those subs must shake you listening space


Ray


----------



## Thundar

darthray said:


> Very well done
> 
> 
> I will assume the center picture show your new port subs.
> I really dig what you did in a living room.
> 
> 
> The placement of your surround are perfect for having a couch on the back wall.
> You took the time to toe in you main, and also look like the center is in line with your main.
> 
> 
> 
> From the picture, I cannot tell if the center is sticking out a little bit from the audio/video cabinet.
> If not, no big deal, just move-it a little forward to reduce reflection from the cabinet.
> 
> 
> Those subs must shake you listening space
> 
> 
> Ray


I appreciate the kind words. The subs started out as 4 cu foot sealed boxes. The center speaker is flush with the front of the cabinet. Someday I'll have a dedicated room for all this. Till then I'm happy my wife is understanding


----------



## darthray

Thundar said:


> I appreciate the kind words. The subs started out as 4 cu foot sealed boxes. The center speaker is flush with the front of the cabinet. Someday I'll have a dedicated room for all this. Till then I'm happy my wife is understanding



Pass my compliment to the Lady of the house.


Before I bought my house, my system was also in the living room.
My wife was also very understanding with my hobby
I will bet you a nickel that many members wish their wife, would be has understanding as ours.


Ray


----------



## Thundar

darthray said:


> Pass my compliment to the Lady of the house.
> 
> 
> Before I bought my house, my system was also in the living room.
> My wife was also very understanding with my hobby
> I will bet you a nickel that many members wish their wife, would be has understanding as ours.
> 
> 
> Ray


She just patted herself on the back with a "yea I'm awesome" lol
If and when there is a complaint about decor or space I just shut it all down and kick on the tv speakers. Then I just sit back and wait for the situation to diffuse itself. :devil:
Honestly though, its a fun hobby that the entire family gets to enjoy.


----------



## dizzy23nc

My setup: wanting to upgrade
pioneer elite sc-05
polk monitor 70 front
Monitor 60 rear
polk cs2 center
paradigm dsp3200


I was thinking of getting the Polk RTi8 for fronts. Would that make much of a difference from my 70's? Also, should I put the 60's or 70's as my rear? I am also thinking of upgrading my center. What would be good for that? Thanks


----------



## PretzelFisch

dizzy23nc said:


> My setup: wanting to upgrade
> pioneer elite sc-05
> polk monitor 70 front
> Monitor 60 rear
> polk cs2 center
> paradigm dsp3200
> 
> 
> I was thinking of getting the Polk RTi8 for fronts. Would that make much of a difference from my 70's? Also, should I put the 60's or 70's as my rear? I am also thinking of upgrading my center. What would be good for that? Thanks


ask on the polk thread.


----------



## carminepesce

My system:

SVS Prime Series Bookshelves
SVS Prime Series Center
SVS Prime Series Satellites (Surround)
SVS PB-1000 Subwoofer
NAD T748v2 Receiver
Oppo BDP-103D
Outlaw Audio Model 5000 Amp
miniDSP nanoavr-HD


----------



## darthray

carminepesce said:


> My system:
> 
> SVS Prime Series Bookshelves
> SVS Prime Series Center
> SVS Prime Series Satellites (Surround)
> SVS PB-1000 Subwoofer
> NAD T748v2 Receiver
> Oppo BDP-103D
> Outlaw Audio Model 5000 Amp
> miniDSP nanoavr-HD



Thanks for the picture
Also glad to see, you did some acoustic treatments, a big part to make speakers sound good.


Ray


----------



## carminepesce

darthray said:


> Thanks for the picture
> Also glad to see, you did some acoustic treatments, a big part to make speakers sound good.
> 
> 
> Ray


Thank you Ray!!! Yes the only thing different I would've done was get some 4" absorption panels instead of 2" but even still it makes a huge difference...

Thank you again for the kind words
Carmine.


----------



## tomrob62

Just purchased - unheard

Wharfdale Diamond 10sr's from musiv direct. 
http://www.musicdirect.com/p-15506-wharfedale-diamond-10sr-surround-speakers.aspx
$115/pair - no tax, free shipping
I also bought a polk psw10 subwoofer in matching (hopefully) cherry from newegg
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...5&cm_re=polk_subwoofer-_-82-290-035-_-Product
$80 - no tax, free shipping

I know its not the best sub in the world but, at least for now, this is just gong to be a little 2.1 audio only setup and i'm only asking it to round out the bottom end. If I love the Wharfdales - and I suspect I might, I might purchase more and make a little HT system-might have to revisit the sub at that time but right now (and for the foreseeable refuter) I am a po' boy. Or go big up front and use these as surrounds- then for sure get a better sub.. If I don't morph it into a HT, they will probably end up as PC or spare bedroom speakers

I need a small CHEAP mini amp to round out the system - any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## TheNightwisher

tomrob62 said:


> Just purchased - unheard
> 
> Wharfdale Diamond 10sr's from musiv direct.
> http://www.musicdirect.com/p-15506-wharfedale-diamond-10sr-surround-speakers.aspx
> $115/pair - no tax, free shipping
> I also bought a polk psw10 subwoofer in matching (hopefully) cherry from newegg
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...5&cm_re=polk_subwoofer-_-82-290-035-_-Product
> $80 - no tax, free shipping
> 
> I know its not the best sub in the world but, at least for now, this is just gong to be a little 2.1 audio only setup and i'm only asking it to round out the bottom end. If I love the Wharfdales - and I suspect I might, I might purchase more and make a little HT system-might have to revisit the sub at that time but right now (and for the foreseeable refuter) I am a po' boy. Or go big up front and use these as surrounds- then for sure get a better sub.. If I don't morph it into a HT, they will probably end up as PC or spare bedroom speakers
> 
> I need a small CHEAP mini amp to round out the system - any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks


Since the power handling on those speakers is not very high (60 watts at 6 Ohms) and I'm assuming you're listening at low to moderate volumes, you may want to look into the small Lepai amps or their competitors. Some of them even have a subwoofer output. They are highly rated when not driven to their max wattages. That's the cheapest you are going to get without going used. 

Going with a better amplifier or a used amplifier would yield benefits (at a higher price) but you need to be very careful as to not overdrive your speakers (turn it down as soon as you hear distortion). That's my advice.


----------



## rustybh1

Hi all,

Currently a bit of a mix and match/work in progress, but I'm currently running a 3.1 system with
Vienna Acoustics Bachs
Sonus Faber Toy Center Channel
Martin Logan Dynamo 1000 Sub.

Cheers


----------



## venndi

Hi

I have a pair KEF Coda 9, and JBL Northridge E80


----------



## venndi

Hi

I have a pair KEF Coda 9, and JBL Northridge E80


----------



## Jason136969

Hi all, 
Just found this site after having all my equipment for a little over 2 yrs now. Hope to learn a little something from the folks around here.

My wife and step daughter can't seem to appreciate the volume levels this setup can push all while sounding great. Stepdaughter always says 'that's too loud'....I remember when I was a kid it was my parents telling me 'that's too loud' not the other way around! lol

Center: DefTech 8080HD
Towers: DefTech 8080ST
Surround: DefTech 8080BP
Ceiling: not sure
Patio: 2 outdoor speakers
Pioneer Elite SC79
92" screen
Mits HD8000 Projo


----------



## Jason136969

Hi all, 
Just found this site after having all my equipment for a little over 2 yrs now. Hope to learn a little something from the folks around here.

My wife and step daughter can't seem to appreciate the volume levels this setup can push all while sounding great. Stepdaughter always says 'that's too loud'....I remember when I was a kid it was my parents telling me 'that's too loud' not the other way around! lol

Center: DefTech 8080HD
Towers: DefTech 8080ST
Surround: DefTech 8080BP
Ceiling: not sure
Patio: 2 outdoor speakers
Pioneer Elite SC79
92" screen
Mits HD8000 Projo


----------



## bgtighe23

KJSteward said:


> Just picked up a pair of Martin Logan Motion 40s, so I've relegated my Motion 20s to the surround position.
> 
> Sound is AWESOME.


Welcome to the club


----------



## KJSteward

Jason136969 said:


> Hi all,
> Just found this site after having all my equipment for a little over 2 yrs now. Hope to learn a little something from the folks around here.
> 
> My wife and step daughter can't seem to appreciate the volume levels this setup can push all while sounding great. Stepdaughter always says 'that's too loud'....I remember when I was a kid it was my parents telling me 'that's too loud' not the other way around! lol
> 
> Center: DefTech 8080HD
> Towers: DefTech 8080ST
> Surround: DefTech 8080BP
> Ceiling: not sure
> Patio: 2 outdoor speakers
> Pioneer Elite SC79
> 92" screen
> Mits HD8000 Projo


Ours is an unfortunate generation. Can't be another generation in history whose parents AND kids tell them to turn it down.


----------



## RadiantNRG

I'm not new to the forum per say, I just don't post that often. A run down of the system as it sits today:

'90 Klipsch La Scala (L,C,R)
'84 Klipsch HIP (Surrounds)
Bill Fitzmaurice THT Slim 
Pioneer Elite SC-87
SVS AS-EQ1
Dayton SA-1000
OPPO BDP-103
Sharp LC-42D65U

In action:


----------



## tommaazz

And here is my setup. Componets are in my sig  ...in the future i will buy a new receiver with dolby atmos and one day a even bigger tv


----------



## TheNightwisher

RadiantNRG said:


> I'm not new to the forum per say, I just don't post that often. A run down of the system as it sits today:
> 
> '90 Klipsch La Scala (L,C,R)
> '84 Klipsch HIP (Surrounds)
> Bill Fitzmaurice THT Slim
> Pioneer Elite SC-87
> SVS AS-EQ1
> Dayton SA-1000
> OPPO BDP-103
> Sharp LC-42D65U
> 
> In action:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hiO_kOTOrAY


That's funny, on that video, your system sounds like mine  (I'm joking of course.) Nice system!


----------



## bgtighe23

tommaazz said:


> And here is my setup. Componets are in my sig  ...in the future i will buy a new receiver with dolby atmos and one day a even bigger tv


Very nice and clean! What speaker mounts are you using for your front heights and center channel?


----------



## tommaazz

bgtighe23 said:


> Very nice and clean! What speaker mounts are you using for your front heights and center channel?


Thanks...if my wife would let me  i would put a projector in the room because i like the cinematic effect of projectors when watching movies...i was also cosidering a bookshelves for fronts so i could put two big ported subs on the left and right spot in the room but then i decided on sealed to stay with towers and also the living room is on the small side so i get a pretty high room gain and it sounds much better than with the previous ported sub which sounded boomy in my room...oh and the mounts  are just simple L shaped consoles for shelves  very cheap and effective especially if they are not so intrusive or if you can hide them like i did


----------



## bgtighe23

tommaazz said:


> Thanks...if my wife would let me  i would put a projector in the room because i like the cinematic effect of projectors when watching movies...i was also cosidering a bookshelves for fronts so i could put two big ported subs on the left and right spot in the room but then i decided on sealed to stay with towers and also the living room is on the small side so i get a pretty high room gain and it sounds much better than with the previous ported sub which sounded boomy in my room...oh and the mounts  are just simple L shaped consoles for shelves  very cheap and effective especially if they are not so intrusive or if you can hide them like i did


Those wire management things are pretty nifty huh? I bought several packs from Amazon. I forget the brand.

A link would be nice! Sorry, I suppose I'm lazy or I see something that looks very nice and want to see exactly what it is 

What size is your room? With a good amount of room gain, you might want to stay sealed and grab larger sealed subs. You will have much more extension with sealed, and if you go ported, your room correction might just start shaving off dBs of output at the port tune of the big bad ported subs meaning you could get the desired output level with a sealed sub.

I know output levels can be adjusted to your liking, I'm just trying to get you another headache to deal with


----------



## tommaazz

bgtighe23 said:


> Those wire management things are pretty nifty huh? I bought several packs from Amazon. I forget the brand.
> 
> A link would be nice! Sorry, I suppose I'm lazy or I see something that looks very nice and want to see exactly what it is
> 
> What size is your room? With a good amount of room gain, you might want to stay sealed and grab larger sealed subs. You will have much more extension with sealed, and if you go ported, your room correction might just start shaving off dBs of output at the port tune of the big bad ported subs meaning you could get the desired output level with a sealed sub.
> 
> I know output levels can be adjusted to your liking, I'm just trying to get you another headache to deal with


Ammmm thanks i already feel a headache because i want two of PSA S3600   ...if i lived in the states maybe i would have them...no seriously i am very happy with the setup and also i want the subs to serve me for at least a decade because they are expensive here in Europe but i wanted two  and it seems that they are running everything i throw at them with ease. I usually listen at -15 and very rearly at -10 and i run the ultras 6db hot without dynEQ engaged if i watch a movie with dynEQ i put it 4db hot and ref.level offset at -5 because i dont like boosted surrounds...i think i might change next year the receiver for yamaha 2060? because i like the sound of their DSP effects (i tried sony DCS and i liked it) and i am constantly playing with audyssey settings and it is getting on my nerves  .My room is around 1600 cubic feet and i think i will stay with sealed because as i said i like the sound better with sealed sub in my room...
I guess you are just lazy  (sorry i had to  ) because everything you see is pretty simple...wires are put in the simple how should i say plastic strip for laying electric or spiker wires  i hope you know what i mean...i am fairly good with english but sometimes it is just hard to explain as i cant find the proper words in my head


----------



## KenM10759

Just added the center speaker to at least get my main L-C-R trio all the same. KEF R500 for L-R, new center is a KEF R200C. For the forseeable future the rears of the 5.1 system are the KEF iQ10's that my younger son had gifted me, though I hope to upgrade those to R100 and add a pair of R800ds dipole to round out a true 7.1 system next spring.












The subwoofer is a new SVS SB1000 and because I'm really a fellow who engages 90% of the time in 2.1 music source, the smooth tight bass curve of that unit is ideal for my needs. Last week I had upgraded the TV to a Samsung UN55H6500 and got it away from the wall by 17". That's right to the back of the 10.7" deep speaker and fits nicely in between them. Loving it!


----------



## tommaazz

KenM10759 said:


> Just added the center speaker to at least get my main L-C-R trio all the same. KEF R500 for L-R, new center is a KEF R200C. For the forseeable future the rears of the 5.1 system are the KEF iQ10's that my younger son had gifted me, though I hope to upgrade those to R100 and add a pair of R800ds dipole to round out a true 7.1 system next spring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The subwoofer is a new SVS SB1000 and because I'm really a fellow who engages 90% of the time in 2.1 music source, the smooth tight bass curve of that unit is ideal for my needs. Last week I had upgraded the TV to a Samsung UN55H6500 and got it away from the wall by 17". That's right to the back of the 10.7" deep speaker and fits nicely in between them. Loving it!


Nice looking setup you have there...those KEFs really looks gorgeous...oh and i love the minimal style of furniture


----------



## gurkey

My individual setups:
Living room
- Anthony Gallo Reference 3.5
- several Anthony Gallo Strada
- several Magnat Interior 5001 centers as surround speakers
- several Nubert subs AW-1300 (DSP) and AW-1000

Offices
- several pairs XTZ 99.26
- several pairs Canton subs 85.2 SC

Home cinema (13(+2).4)
- 3 pairs Magnat 705
- Magnat 703
- Magnat 716
- 2 pairs Magnat Interior IC-82
- 4x Magnat subs 730A

Master bed room
- 2 complete Magnat Interior 5001 setups in a 7.2 arrangement


----------



## bgtighe23

KenM10759 said:


> Just added the center speaker to at least get my main L-C-R trio all the same. KEF R500 for L-R, new center is a KEF R200C. For the forseeable future the rears of the 5.1 system are the KEF iQ10's that my younger son had gifted me, though I hope to upgrade those to R100 and add a pair of R800ds dipole to round out a true 7.1 system next spring.
> 
> The subwoofer is a new SVS SB1000 and because I'm really a fellow who engages 90% of the time in 2.1 music source, the smooth tight bass curve of that unit is ideal for my needs. Last week I had upgraded the TV to a Samsung UN55H6500 and got it away from the wall by 17". That's right to the back of the 10.7" deep speaker and fits nicely in between them. Loving it!


I really love this line from KEF. The simplicity of the drivers just look beautiful.



gurkey said:


> My individual setups:
> Living room
> - Anthony Gallo Reference 3.5
> - several Anthony Gallo Strada
> - several Magnat Interior 5001 centers as surround speakers
> - several Nubert subs AW-1300 (DSP) and AW-1000
> 
> Offices
> - several pairs XTZ 99.26
> - several pairs Canton subs 85.2 SC
> 
> Home cinema (13(+2).4)
> - 3 pairs Magnat 705
> - Magnat 703
> - Magnat 716
> - 2 pairs Magnat Interior IC-82
> - 4x Magnat subs 730A
> 
> Master bed room
> - 2 complete Magnat Interior 5001 setups in a 7.2 arrangement


Would love for you to blow up this thread with a million pictures! And I'm sure many others would as well


----------



## bgtighe23

tommaazz said:


> Nice


Did you get my PM?


----------



## KenM10759

bgtighe23 said:


> *I really love this line from KEF. The simplicity of the drivers just look beautiful.*
> 
> 
> 
> Would love for you to blow up this thread with a million pictures! And I'm sure many others would as well


Trust me when I say they sound every bit as good as they look, if not BETTER.


I'm in pain not being able to round out the system with R100 and R800ds for a little while.


----------



## tommaazz

bgtighe23 said:


> Did you get my PM?


Yup i did now  sorry i guess i didnt see it because of the adblocker and ghostery in the CHROME  ...i thought you were mad i called you lazy


----------



## darthray

KenM10759 said:


> Just added the center speaker to at least get my main L-C-R trio all the same. KEF R500 for L-R, new center is a KEF R200C. For the forseeable future the rears of the 5.1 system are the KEF iQ10's that my younger son had gifted me, though I hope to upgrade those to R100 and add a pair of R800ds dipole to round out a true 7.1 system next spring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The subwoofer is a new SVS SB1000 and because I'm really a fellow who engages 90% of the time in 2.1 music source, the smooth tight bass curve of that unit is ideal for my needs. Last week I had upgraded the TV to a Samsung UN55H6500 and got it away from the wall by 17". That's right to the back of the 10.7" deep speaker and fits nicely in between them. Loving it!



Nice set-up and also love the look of the outriggers on the towers


Have you tried to angle-up the center a little bit?
If not and want my instruction on how to do so, quote me, or PM me.
I will be more than happy to post them again, instead of you looking for them on other treads.


Ray


----------



## KenM10759

Thanks Ray!


What benefit would I find in doing that? The Uni-Q does have excellent dispersion, one of the myriad reasons I went with the KEF speakers. I can test by just putting something under the front of the center speaker, and I'm interested in knowing more about your solution.


BTW, the "outriggers" on the R500 floorstanding speakers are the "factory" supplied item, not something I came up with. I do think about embellishing with something I could make in my machine shop out of solid stainless steel though.


----------



## ddog

ddog said:


> Ok..I'll play.
> I have in a dedicated Theater.
> Ft L&R..
> Mirage OM-5's
> Center..
> DefTech CLR3000
> Sides L&R..
> DefTech CLR2500
> Back L&R..
> Mirage OM-5's
> 
> Amps...
> Emotiva
> 2 XPA-1 Mono blocks for front OM-5's
> Emotiva
> XPR-5 for the rest of the speakers.
> 
> Preamp/processor..
> Emotiva UMC-200
> 
> DVD..
> OPPO 103D zone free
> 
> Projector..
> Panasonic AE-4000
> 
> Screen..
> Elite fixed 135" screen
> With DIY automated masking
> 
> There's more but you get the idea.


I'd like to update my theater. I recently acquired another set of Mirage om5's to replace my DefTech CLR 2500 side surrounds. 
Now I'm running six om5's with the DefTech CLR 3000 center channel speaker.


----------



## samye83

I have just upgraded from some old Dali Suite 2.8 and Dali Evidence c70 to kef r series speaker. Like KenM10759 I'm very satisfied. I decided to go with r600c and it blends perfectly with r500. Now I have to save some money for a 3 channel amp to justify those speakers.


----------



## KenM10759

samye83 said:


> I have just upgraded from some old Dali Suite 2.8 and Dali Evidence c70 to kef r series speaker. Like KenM10759 I'm very satisfied. I decided to go with r600c and it blends perfectly with r500. Now I have to save some money for a 3 channel amp to justify those speakers.


Congratulations! Those are stunning, and having seen the Piano Black High Gloss finish in person (on R700's), I'd have it if not for the huge discount I got on those I have.


What characteristics of the R500/R600C do you enjoy over the previous Dali set?


----------



## Dinasty

I have the CM50 studio monitor speakers...I love them!


----------



## darthray

samye83 said:


> I have just upgraded from some old Dali Suite 2.8 and Dali Evidence c70 to kef r series speaker. Like KenM10759 I'm very satisfied. I decided to go with r600c and it blends perfectly with r500. Now I have to save some money for a 3 channel amp to justify those speakers.



How about this one
https://emotiva.com/products/amplifiers/xpa-3


Descent price, and you will never run out of juice since it is all channel driven at all frequencies
I use a seven channel and two mono block, from Outlaw Audio, but I don't think they make a 3 channel.


Nothing wrong with AVR, but once you go into separate with real power amp.
You will never go back
And from there, maybe a real Audio/ Video processor, but lots of AVR can do a very good job.


Christmas is around the corner, all I want for Christmas is an (talking to your better half, this is how I got all my stuff). XPA-3 and I will pay it my self. 


Nice set-up by the way.


Ray


----------



## ddog

Hey Ray
There's an XPA-3 on Audiogon right now.
There's also one on the Emo Lounge for an even better price. 
Maybe an early Christmas present is in order...lol


----------



## Orosie

NHT Absolute Tower mains

NHT Absolute 2c center

NHT Absolute Zero surrounds

Dual SVS SB-2000 subs


----------



## samye83

KenM10759 said:


> Congratulations! Those are stunning, and having seen the Piano Black High Gloss finish in person (on R700's), I'd have it if not for the huge discount I got on those I have.
> What characteristics of the R500/R600C do you enjoy over the previous Dali set?


The first thing I noticed when I turn on the music was the bass, it came so much more bass from the r500, and even it was not burned in. The Dali suite is front ported, it may play a role. And the sound was much more crisp, easier to identify instruments in the music. May be placebo, but everything is better, hehe. 
I wanted the white r700, but I could not bear the price. And my daughter is 10 month old now, and I am so afraid she is going to use the white speakers as a drawing board. That’s why I bought the black gloss. 



darthray said:


> How about this one
> https://emotiva.com/products/amplifiers/xpa-3
> Descent price, and you will never run out of juice since it is all channel driven at all frequencies
> I use a seven channel and two mono block, from Outlaw Audio, but I don't think they make a 3 channel.
> Nothing wrong with AVR, but once you go into separate with real power amp.
> You will never go back
> And from there, maybe a real Audio/ Video processor, but lots of AVR can do a very good job.
> Christmas is around the corner, all I want for Christmas is an (talking to your better half, this is how I got all my stuff). XPA-3 and I will pay it my self.
> Nice set-up by the way.
> Ray


I live in Norway, and I have to import xpa-3. The shipment will cost from 150-200 dollar and I have to pay 25% tax of the total price. It’s better to find a used xpa-3. I have used so much money lately, so this Christmas would be no more presents for me  Just looked at your home cinema, very nice. I have to buy a new house to have a dedicated cinema room. One day I will get there.


----------



## samye83

*Double post*


----------



## darthray

samye83 said:


> The first thing I noticed when I turn on the music was the bass, it came so much more bass from the r500, and even it was not burned in. The Dali suite is front ported, it may play a role. And the sound was much more crisp, easier to identify instruments in the music. May be placebo, but everything is better, hehe.
> I wanted the white r700, but I could not bear the price. And my daughter is 10 month old now, and I am so afraid she is going to use the white speakers as a drawing board. That’s why I bought the black gloss.
> 
> 
> I live in Norway, and I have to import xpa-3. The shipment will cost from 150-200 dollar and I have to pay 25% tax of the total price. It’s better to find a used xpa-3. I have used so much money lately, so this Christmas would be no more presents for me  Just looked at your home cinema, very nice. I have to buy a new house to have a dedicated cinema room. One day I will get there.



I heard, Norway is a beautiful place.
For the 25% tax, is it a fix price?
If so you at least know how much your end price will be
In Canada, we are at the mercy of the normal tax (Provincial and Federal), than the brokage fee, wish is always a surprise


Most expensive piece of equipment can cost you a lot (normally 15-20%), since they seem to sit at the border the longest
But it is always a guessing game.
I once order a $40 frame for a poster and the fee was $75 (over 100%).


Thank you for the compliment about my room


If I find a power amp for your part of the word, I will come back to you.


Ray


Like I said, at the mercy of the broker, not the tax man.


----------



## samye83

darthray said:


> I heard, Norway is a beautiful place.
> For the 25% tax, is it a fix price?
> If so you at least know how much your end price will be
> In Canada, we are at the mercy of the normal tax (Provincial and Federal), than the brokage fee, wish is always a surprise
> 
> 
> Most expensive piece of equipment can cost you a lot (normally 15-20%), since they seem to sit at the border the longest
> But it is always a guessing game.
> I once order a $40 frame for a poster and the fee was $75 (over 100%).


Yes, its a fix tax in Norway. So there would not be any surprises. The tax system in Canada is just unbelievable. 

Thanks for the offer, just let me know if you could find emotiva amps near Norway.


----------



## darthray

samye83 said:


> Yes, its a fix tax in Norway. So there would not be any surprises. The tax system in Canada is just unbelievable.
> 
> Thanks for the offer, just let me know if you could find emotiva amps near Norway.



Fix tax are good to have. You can always budget on price with the exchange, shipping and tax.
For me the Broker fee is the problem.


Anyhow, you can always send them an e-mail to find out if they ship to Europe and have the voltage required for your Country.


I did some search, but could not find anything, that would cost you more.
Maybe if you have access to amazon, you could get the Emotiva through them.
http://www.amazon.com/Emotiva-XPA-3-3-Channel-Power-Amplifier/dp/B008O37ELI


I have no idea what is sold in Europe, maybe a member from Europe can help.
All I have found was stuff from 
http://www.mcintoshlabs.com/us/Products/pages/ProductDetails.aspx?CatId=Amplifiers&ProductId=MC303
http://hometheaterreview.com/parasound-a31-three-channel-power-amplifier/
http://www.anthemav.com/products-current/type=amplifier
All on the expensive side, or very expensive.


Even going with 3 mono amp from Outlaw Audio would cost you more
https://www.outlawaudio.com/products/2200.html, I got 2 of these + this one
https://www.outlawaudio.com/products/7700.html as you can see, I like Outlaw Audio product, but also believe Emotiva make nice stuff


Maybe you will have to bit the bullet, and pay more than our US friends.
I think it will be worth-it at the end, unless someone can come with better suggestions.


Ray


----------



## samye83

darthray said:


> Fix tax are good to have. You can always budget on price with the exchange, shipping and tax.
> For me the Broker fee is the problem.
> 
> Ray


Thanks for the effort Ray. Right now I'm on the budget, so Mcintosh and Parasound is out of reach. The Outlaw 7700 would be perfect in the system, but again it's pricey. The only way is to look after used amps. 

Emotiva will ship to Norway, and the statics says that Norway is the top export country for Emotiva. The Norwegian currency has fallen more than 30% this year, so that will cause even higher price for me. 

The xpa-3 from amazon would cost me 1364,10 US dollar included shipping cost and tax. That's pay for two get one price.


----------



## darthray

samye83 said:


> Thanks for the effort Ray. Right now I'm on the budget, so Mcintosh and Parasound is out of reach. The Outlaw 7700 would be perfect in the system, but again it's pricey. The only way is to look after used amps.
> 
> Emotiva will ship to Norway, and the statics says that Norway is the top export country for Emotiva. The Norwegian currency has fallen more than 30% this year, so that will cause even higher price for me.
> 
> The xpa-3 from amazon would cost me 1364,10 US dollar included shipping cost and tax. That's pay for two get one price.



Unfortunately
We are both at the mercy of, money exchange, tax a and duty.


Best of luck in your search and wishing you the best.


Ray


----------



## bgtighe23

Hey Ray, in reference to post number 4218, what audio/video processor would you recommend? A budget that fits well with the KEF r700s I suppose.


----------



## bgtighe23

My signature explains my setup, but for those whose aren't able to see it that (some phones, apps, tablet, etc.):

Receiver : Denon x4100
Speakers : Martin Logan Motion 40s/Motion 15 (center)/HTD Level 2 (surrounds)
Subwoofer : Dual UM-18s

(Infinity Primus 363s/Pioneer FS52s)

The first pictures shows the completion of my DIY UM-18s (link found in signature)
The 2nd shows the UM-18 with an Infinity 1262 (12" driver) next to it.
The 3rd pictures shows the corner placed UM-18. You can also see some of the drivers peaking out on the Primus 363.
The last pictures shows the subs placed for the first time. I was too excited and took the picture before replacing my speakers and cleaning up 

*I'll try to edit and add a couple pics that display the setup better. 

I still need to finish hanging some panels. I'm hoping to try out front heights, and dipole rear surrounds on the back wall for a 9.2 setup - waiting for Black Friday though.
I also want to dump the entertainment center and get two component stands so I can push the subs in some, and use a matching tower for a center channel.
I'm also thinking about auditioning some other main speakers. With these subs, my movie watching percentage has just greatly increased 


































*EDIT*: I found one more pic:


----------



## darthray

bgtighe23 said:


> My signature explains my setup, but for those whose aren't able to see it that (some phones, apps, tablet, etc.):
> 
> Receiver : Denon x4100
> Speakers : Martin Logan Motion 40s/Motion 15 (center)/HTD Level 2 (surrounds)
> Subwoofer : Dual UM-18s
> 
> (Infinity Primus 363s/Pioneer FS52s)
> 
> The first pictures shows the completion of my DIY UM-18s (link found in signature)
> The 2nd shows the UM-18 with an Infinity 1262 (12" driver) next to it.
> The 3rd pictures shows the corner placed UM-18. You can also see some of the drivers peaking out on the Primus 363.
> The last pictures shows the subs placed for the first time. I was too excited and took the picture before replacing my speakers and cleaning up
> 
> *I'll try to edit and add a couple pics that display the setup better.
> 
> I still need to finish hanging some panels. I'm hoping to try out front heights, and dipole rear surrounds on the back wall for a 9.2 setup - waiting for Black Friday though.
> I also want to dump the entertainment center and get two component stands so I can push the subs in some, and use a matching tower for a center channel.
> I'm also thinking about auditioning some other main speakers. With these subs, my movie watching percentage has just greatly increased
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT*: I found one more pic:



In a few words
Love-it


Ray


----------



## azz7686

A new pic as requested earlier just got the 12's and loving them


----------



## darthray

bgtighe23 said:


> Hey Ray, in reference to post number 4218, what audio/video processor would you recommend? A budget that fits well with the KEF r700s I suppose.


 
Depending of your budget, two come to mind for value.


https://www.outlawaudio.com/products/975.html
Only $550, but it does not use Balance connections, for most people this not matter.
7.1 channels but No Audyssey.


For more money, you can get the little brother of my AV8801
https://www.outlawaudio.com/products/av7702.html
This one does Atmos where mine doesn't
Also have balance connections, a plus in my book.
Also it is 11.2 channels and have Audyssey XT32.
Not bad for $1200
So if you can swig-it, this is the way I would go
I think it would be a very nice processor (AV7702) if you can afford the price.


I believe the replacement of my AV8801 to AV8802 is around $4000 (and I am waiting for the AV880? that will do Dolby Atmos and the new DTS one).



You can always go with a good receiver.
There quality now a day is pretty good.
More processing for the money and more options.


Is a processor over a receiver worth it? For me Yes, but you only get a little return for the money. So for most folks, No.
Just been honest. it is like what ever hobby you are in.
Mine is audio, others can be anything, cars, gun and scope...
But they do have one thing in comment.
The more you are serious about-it, the more expensive it get.


At the end, it is all about what you need and want (5.1 or 11.2, balance or not etc..).
Also, I thought Emotiva hade a value processor, but the only one I could find was 2.2
https://emotiva.com/products/pres-and-pros/xsp-1


Hope this help a little.




Ray


----------



## darthray

azz7686 said:


> A new pic as requested earlier just got the 12's and loving them




Love pictures like these
It remind me of the days of when you had to work around the room (and keep the wife happy), and did not have dictated room like I do now.
It keep you, humble and remind you where I also started


It is of pictures like this and many other one, that keep me interested into this hobby and like to help when I can.


Well done, look very good!
Speakers in a perfect position and keep the room looking good.


Ray


----------



## azz7686

Thanks ray its been a challenge but eventually Ill be there,


----------



## bgtighe23

darthray said:


> Depending of your budget, two come to mind for value.
> 
> https://www.outlawaudio.com/products/975.html
> Only $550, but it does not use Balance connections, for most people this not matter.
> 7.1 channels but No Audyssey.
> 
> For more money, you can get the little brother of my AV8801
> https://www.outlawaudio.com/products/av7702.html
> This one does Atmos where mine doesn't
> Also have balance connections, a plus in my book.
> Also it is 11.2 channels and have Audyssey XT32.
> Not bad for $1200
> So if you can swig-it, this is the way I would go
> I think it would be a very nice processor (AV7702) if you can afford the price.
> 
> I believe the replacement of my AV8801 to AV8802 is around $4000 (and I am waiting for the AV880? that will do Dolby Atmos and the new DTS one).
> 
> You can always go with a good receiver.
> There quality now a day is pretty good.
> More processing for the money and more options.
> 
> Is a processor over a receiver worth it? For me Yes, but you only get a little return for the money. So for most folks, No.
> Just been honest. it is like what ever hobby you are in.
> Mine is audio, others can be anything, cars, gun and scope...
> But they do have one thing in comment.
> The more you are serious about-it, the more expensive it get.
> 
> At the end, it is all about what you need and want (*5.1 or 11.2, balance or not etc.*.).
> Also, I thought Emotiva hade a value processor, but the only one I could find was 2.2
> https://emotiva.com/products/pres-and-pros/xsp-1
> 
> Hope this help a little.
> 
> Ray


Thanks. I was just checking. I think as separate as I was go for now is with power amps. 

I actually ran 3.1 for the longest time. For a while, I didn't run surrounds and was dealing with the biggest headaches trying to decide which sub to purchase that was right for _me_ 

I'm hoping to get a lot done with the home audio setup this weekend. You're right....it's a pretty expensive hobby...

Also, thanks for the HT comment.


----------



## bgtighe23

azz7686 said:


> A new pic as requested earlier just got the 12's and loving them


It seems some of those pictures that are closest to the couch (4 smaller, black framed ones specifically) have been enjoying your setup as well 

I _really_ wanted to grab a pair of those RTI12s when Fry's electronics had them on sale for $299 each, I believe (promo code).


----------



## samye83

New speakers new picture. Now all the rings have the same size


----------



## KenM10759

samye83 said:


> New speakers new picture. Now all the rings have the same size



Very nice! We all know how important that is to have consistent decorative ring sizes. 


Just kidding. That looks like a really nice setup. More importantly, you like the sound better.


So has your "better half" noticed the size difference? Most women do, though they don't actually say anything to the man they love. Rather, they will talk about it with their female friends.


----------



## samye83

Haha, that's a good one. I was a little nervous when she looked at the speakers last night , but I think she didn't notice the change in size. For me it was a huge difference. R700 is much larger than R500. 

It's all good, now I can buy bigger and more expensive gears


----------



## bgtighe23

samye83 said:


> New speakers new picture. Now all the rings have the same size


What is that component under the blu ray player?


----------



## samye83

bgtighe23 said:


> What is that component under the blu ray player?


It is a htpc, the cabinet is from Silverstone.


----------



## johnnygrandis

Dali Epicon senter speaker and Dali Helicon 400MKII


----------



## ceptorman

^^Spectacular^^


----------



## bgtighe23

samye83 said:


> It is a htpc, the cabinet is from Silverstone.


Gotcha. I've always wanted to try some KEF speakers.


----------



## darthray

azz7686 said:


> Thanks ray its been a challenge but eventually Ill be there,



I like to say, it's not a race but a journey
Take your time and be happy with your decisions.


A year or two can go by very fast


Ray


----------



## darthray

bgtighe23 said:


> It seems some of those pictures that are closest to the couch (4 smaller, black framed ones specifically) have been enjoying your setup as well
> 
> I _really_ wanted to grab a pair of those RTI12s when Fry's electronics had them on sale for $299 each, I believe (promo code).



Very nice set-up


Is your center speaker angled-up?
If not I would do so, you can PM or quote me for instructions.
This could change your front stage (sound wise) to the better.


Ray


----------



## darthray

bgtighe23 said:


> Thanks. I was just checking. I think as separate as I was go for now is with power amps.
> 
> I actually ran 3.1 for the longest time. For a while, I didn't run surrounds and was dealing with the biggest headaches trying to decide which sub to purchase that was right for _me_
> 
> I'm hoping to get a lot done with the home audio setup this weekend. You're right....it's a pretty expensive hobby...
> 
> Also, thanks for the HT comment.



Keep us posted


I think you are doing fine, you took care of the front stage first and then the bass.


Not knowing your budget, I would attack your room in this matter.


-A good AVR with output for amps
-Surrounds speaker since you have already have the front stage and sub taken care of.
-An extra amp for the surrounds, then last 
-change the AVR to a real processor


One at the time and from the most difference to the least.


Ray


----------



## darthray

johnnygrandis said:


> Dali Epicon senter speaker and Dali Helicon 400MKII



Love your room


Center speaker angle up.
Out rigger on the speakers and center stand.
And the best, some room acoustic


Ray


----------



## tanman21

11.2 setup all Definitive

Front L/R BP8060
Center CS8060
Rear Surround BP8060
Surround BP 2x
Height Studio Monitor 45
Wide Studio Monitor 45
Sub 1 Supercube I
Sub 2 Rear bp8060 subs running in tandem


----------



## toddman36

Just added to TM IC speakers to join the Atmos 7.1.2 Club!



Current Setup:
-----------------------

Front L&R= Infinity Beta 50's

Center= Infinity Beta C360

Surr. L&R= Infinity ERS 210 IW

Surr. Back L&R= Infinity ERS 210 IW

Top Middle L&R= Infinity ERS 110 IC

Sub= Def. Tech Supercube 1


----------



## bgtighe23

darthray said:


> Keep us posted
> 
> 
> I think you are doing fine, you took care of the front stage first and then the bass.
> 
> 
> Not knowing your budget, I would attack your room in this matter.
> 
> 
> -A good AVR with output for amps
> -Surrounds speaker since you have already have the front stage and sub taken care of.
> -An extra amp for the surrounds, then last
> -change the AVR to a real processor
> 
> 
> One at the time and from the most difference to the least.
> 
> 
> Ray


Well, if you note my signature, I currently run HTD Level 2 tower surrounds. 
I want to add front heights, and another set of surrounds for 9.2 setup. Ill post pictures of my surrounds and ask for placement suggestion for the rear surrounds. Can you have monopole surrounds, and dipole rear surrounds?

I have a bed as my LP, so it's really 1 LP, with the occasional 2nd LP. But you know, those LPs are close together  What I mean is that my center is lifted about 4" off the entertainment center for a near-perfect line directed at ear level. Angling the center up would aim the sound above my head. 

What would you suggest for a real processor and amp(s) if my budget for both is $2000? What would a real processor gain me? (Actual, serious question)

Since I'm now moving toward more HT instead of music, I'm contemplating demoing other speakers that excel more-so in the HT area rather than music.


----------



## KenM10759

FWIW, I'm finding my KEF R series speakers acquit themselves equally well in 2.1 music as they do in surround sound.


It would be a relatively high end system to go R series the whole way, but my long term plan is to get there. They have shortcuts by virtue of some "package deals", though I don't think it's a terrific price because KEF can't undercut their dealers.


https://www.kefdirect.com/index.php/home-theater/home-theater-packages/dolby-atmos.html


----------



## bgtighe23

KenM10759 said:


> FWIW, I'm finding my KEF R series speakers acquit themselves equally well in 2.1 music as they do in surround sound.
> 
> 
> It would be a relatively high end system to go R series the whole way, but my long term plan is to get there. They have shortcuts by virtue of some "package deals", though I don't think it's a terrific price because KEF can't undercut their dealers.
> 
> 
> https://www.kefdirect.com/index.php/home-theater/home-theater-packages/dolby-atmos.html


I wouldn't get the KEF sub, surrounds or atmos speakers offered in the package. I don't think I will ever purchase a large package deal that I cannot customize (like you can on Ascend's website). I am a super fan of having a high quality front stage and subs, while skimping on the surrounds. Surrounds are typically not used for music - usually only for HT. You should get lost in the movie so well that you don't even notice the SQ coming from your surround speakers. Surrounds are just accents to the mains - a backstage singer. And a backstage singer is not as good as the lead singer.

With music, you're supposed to pay attention to the speaker SQ/imaging, etc. That's why it's so important to have a very strong front left and right channel, and an equally strong center when switching from music to HT.

If you wanted to keep everything KEF, I would drop down to the Q series for speakers for surrounds. You will never blow them because such little content is sent to surrounds, and the content that is sent, does not require a lot of power. That also means you would have two different subs which will be harder to integrate. Getting the Q series of surrounds would easily leave you the budget to add a 2nd sealed sub to help with room smoothing. If you haven't heard the benefit of going duals, it's definitely something to try out. I don't think I will never run a single sub again. Lots of people go duals for room smoothing capabilities, not bass output. But you do gain bass output adding the 2nd sub (anywhere from 3dB - 6dB depending on placement and the room). You could also add lots of room treatments to make the KEF speakers shine. It's said that the room makes up around 40% of how your speakers will sound. Adding acoustic panels to at least the first reflection points will greatly improve the SQ of the overall system.

I'm just giving advice on what I would do, but also on a budget to save some money. I, by no means, am saying that buying the KEF package is wrong. It's 100% up to you and what makes you happy. I also envy those R series speakers you have. They are beautiful speakers and the setup looks very nice and clean.


----------



## KenM10759

bgtighe23 said:


> I wouldn't get the KEF sub, surrounds or atmos speakers offered in the package. I don't think I will ever purchase a large package deal that I cannot customize (like you can on Ascend's website). >If you wanted to keep everything KEF, I would drop down to the Q series for speakers for surrounds.
> 
> 
> I'm just giving advice on what I would do, but also on a budget to save some money. I, by no means, am saying that buying the KEF package is wrong. It's 100% up to you and what makes you happy. I also envy those R series speakers you have. They are beautiful speakers and the setup looks very nice and clean.


I would also never buy a package deal like that, for mostly the same reasons.


My current surround speakers for the 5.1 system are older iQ10 that my son had gifted me and in HT applications it's exactly as you said. I (nor anyone else) has ever noticed the differing sound quality from those two while watching movies.


In the coming year I will very likely upgrade them to R100. It's not just so they aesthetically match the main L-R pair of R500 & R200C. You see, while 90% of my use of the system is in 2.1 stereo music, every now & then I do switch over to Dolby PLII Music for when I'm moving about the house more and just want good overall sound without depending upon being closer to the (wide) sweet spot of the R500's. Even watching the Eric Clapton Crossroads DVD the differential is noticeable if for no other reason than it's "music TV."


Also, thinking about moving some furniture around and possibly going 7.1 (maybe even 7.2), I'd want to have matching rear and surrounds. By them I won't be able to find matching iQ10's easily, but R100 should be plentiful (despite the much higher cost.)


----------



## bgtighe23

KenM10759 said:


> I would also never buy a package deal like that, for mostly the same reasons.
> 
> 
> My current surround speakers for the 5.1 system are older iQ10 that my son had gifted me and in HT applications it's exactly as you said. I (nor anyone else) has ever noticed the differing sound quality from those two while watching movies.
> 
> 
> In the coming year I will very likely upgrade them to R100. It's not just so they aesthetically match the main L-R pair of R500 & R200C. You see, while 90% of my use of the system is in 2.1 stereo music, every now & then I do switch over to Dolby PLII Music for when I'm moving about the house more and just want good overall sound without depending upon being closer to the (wide) sweet spot of the R500's. Even watching the Eric Clapton Crossroads DVD the differential is noticeable if for no other reason than it's "music TV."
> 
> 
> Also, thinking about moving some furniture around and possibly going 7.1 (maybe even 7.2), I'd want to have matching rear and surrounds. By them I won't be able to find matching iQ10's easily, but R100 should be plentiful (despite the much higher cost.)


Have you tried multi channel as opposed to PL II if you're moving around the house? I would test a 2nd sub for sure - that's the great thing about SVS. Enjoy the journey!


----------



## KenM10759

bgtighe23 said:


> Have you tried multi channel as opposed to PL II if you're moving around the house? I would test a 2nd sub for sure - that's the great thing about SVS. Enjoy the journey!


Haven't tried it but if the NAD T758 that I'm auditioning until Tuesday has it, I will. Loving the improvement this receiver is over my current Denon AVR-1912, BTW. Noticeable improvement in many areas of sound quality, something I wouldn't notice with lesser speakers than these KEF R500's.


Even the SVS SB1000 sounds better, though the placebo effect of me _wanting_ it to sound better is likely playing a role here.


----------



## bgtighe23

KenM10759 said:


> Haven't tried it but if the NAD T758 that I'm auditioning until Tuesday has it, I will. Loving the improvement this receiver is over my current Denon AVR-1912, BTW. Noticeable improvement in many areas of sound quality, something I wouldn't notice with lesser speakers than these KEF R500's.
> 
> 
> Even the SVS SB1000 sounds better, though the placebo effect of me _wanting_ it to sound better is likely playing a role here.


Any reason to choose the NAD over a newer Denon? An example would be the x4100


----------



## KenM10759

bgtighe23 said:


> Any reason to choose the NAD over a newer Denon? An example would be the x4100


Free audition, powerful enough (beating the snot out of my 90w/ch 1912), potentially higher SQ, don't need a lot of the features the Denon AVR-X4200W (or 4100) have, upgradeable video/HDMI output card, solid dealer/manufacturer support, bargain price on floor demo model, and more.


I don't know of any dealers willing to let me audition the newer Denon either. When I bring this back on Tuesday I'll be heading back home with an Anthem MRX-510 to try that. Anxious to see if the Anthem ARC system is capable of getting more out of my difficult room shape.


I might mention that the long term goal is perhaps to use the high quality pre-outs of the NAD or Anthem to feed a higher quality 7 or more channel power amp, then dispense with the receiver in favor of a matching surround/DAC pre-amp.


Oh and one more thing: The high quality pre-outs of the NAD or Anthem might lend themselves well as I move to something like an NAD M27 amp, then a matching surround pre-amp.


One of the few things the Denon has over the NAD is the better version of Audessey. I used what the NAD has and it's already sounding far better than what the Audessey with my current Denon got me.


----------



## bgtighe23

KenM10759 said:


> Free audition, powerful enough (beating the snot out of my 90w/ch 1912), potentially higher SQ, don't need a lot of the features the Denon AVR-X4200W (or 4100) have, upgradeable video/HDMI output card, solid dealer/manufacturer support, bargain price on floor demo model, and more.
> 
> 
> I don't know of any dealers willing to let me audition the newer Denon either. When I bring this back on Tuesday I'll be heading back home with an Anthem MRX-510 to try that. Anxious to see if the *Anthem ARC system is capable of getting more out of my difficult room shape.*
> 
> 
> One of the few things the Denon has over the NAD is the better version of Audessey. I used what the NAD has and it's already sounding far better than what the Audessey with my current Denon got me.


Well, I said the x4100 because it's discounted down to $800 being last years model. It supports Atmos, Audyssey XT32, DTS Neo:X, 125wpc (8ohm 2-channels driven), and lots more. It's great for HT. I would simply purchase one from Amazon and return it within 30 days. It's worth a shot. It's also $200 cheaper than the NAD. I've never owned a NAD anything before, so I cannot comment on the quality of it's amps or build.

I actually got my x4100 for free. I ran into some issues with my x4000 several months after purchase (purchased after the x4100 was released) and Denon sent me a x4100 (NEW) for free after I returned the x4000 (which is now over 2 years old) because the x4200 had already been released, which made the x4100 $800. They did this because they didn't have anymore x4000s in stock, and because of wasted money and effort I spent shipping the unit to repair shops who couldn't find anything wrong with it.

I ran my Motion 40s at full range, and -20dB master volume with bass heavy content with no issues while I was sub-less. I never did watch blu rays though, I wanted to save them to maximize my LFE.

Dual subs and room treatments would be a tremendous aid in getting the most out of your odd shaped room.


----------



## KenM10759

I understand where you're coming from, and you're not the first to tell me this. The NAD is being offered to me at very near the same price and it's "FTC rated power" is 110 watts/ch. (137 dynamc) and I don't seem to need any more than what this one puts out right now. Just like the incumbent Denon I have the L-R mains bi-amped by setting the unused rear channels and it's right on par with higher SPL at the same -dB volume settings. Loud enough to barely be able to stay in the room, and no signs of clipping.


After twice editing my previous post (didn't save fir some reason), I'll state that this is part of a one to two year path to get the very most from the R series array. After the receiver upgrade I'll have high quality pre-outs to a separate power amp, such as the NAD M27. (Power would never again be an issue!) The final step would be a good surround pre-amp such as the NAD M17. Of course I'll be considering similar performing products from Emotiva, Parasound, Bryston, etc., just giving the NAD as an example. 


Once that path is implemented, I'll be upgrading the diet of signal fed to it. 


This is what makes hi-fi & HT a hobby. Though more expensive than knitting, it's cheaper than the high performance cars and motorbikes that have endangered my life along with the budget.


----------



## darthray

bgtighe23 said:


> Well, if you note my signature, I currently run HTD Level 2 tower surrounds.
> I want to add front heights, and another set of surrounds for 9.2 setup. Ill post pictures of my surrounds and ask for placement suggestion for the rear surrounds. Can you have monopole surrounds, and dipole rear surrounds?
> 
> I have a bed as my LP, so it's really 1 LP, with the occasional 2nd LP. But you know, those LPs are close together  What I mean is that my center is lifted about 4" off the entertainment center for a near-perfect line directed at ear level. Angling the center up would aim the sound above my head.
> 
> What would you suggest for a real processor and amp(s) if my budget for both is $2000? What would a real processor gain me? (Actual, serious question)
> 
> Since I'm now moving toward more HT instead of music, I'm contemplating demoing other speakers that excel more-so in the HT area rather than music.



Your LP is your bed and you are going to do 9.2
And the .2 are 18 inches
Assuming a bedroom this is a lot of bass


I will try to answer your questions to the best of my knowledge, and my ability to pass it on, many time I express myself the wrong way 


For "so it's really 1 LP, with the occasional 2nd LP. But you know, those LPs are close together "
All good here just stick to LP1
For "What I mean is that my center is lifted about 4" off the entertainment center for a near-perfect line directed at ear level. Angling the center up would aim the sound above my head"
Sound like your are doing the right thing, since I was not aware of your LP.


For "What would you suggest for a real processor and amp(s) if my budget for both is $2000? What would a real processor gain me? (Actual, serious question)"


This last one, I have to be conscious not to steer in the wrong direction since it is not my money!!!


The way of up grades to be heard as to biggest improvement to the least are;


-Speaker and sub/s first and room acoustic.
Both can play a big difference in your sound, so both are equal.


-Power, either from a receiver or power amp, if the power source ran out of juice, you will run into distortion and worst, clipping, a very dangerous place to be for speaker, since clipping can damage speakers. This is where a power amp make a difference for the power.


-adequate electronics and cables, speakers wires and cables should be of the proper sizes and I am guilty to over size when not needed.


How many channels do you need for a power/s amps?
This would be my second upgrade if you do not have room treatments.


Last but the most important one for the budget.
The processor fall into electronics. This one is difficult to explain and will try to do my best.


Processor use better parts;
DAC (Digital to Analog Converter)
Resistors, capacitors and so on.
At the end, it result into a more spacious sound that make the speakers disappear.


My most important suggestion to you.
Buy an AVR for now!
The words of electronics is moving to fast for the formats wars.
2 years ago, my processor was a reference piece, now it is a boat anchors.
When all the format settle, then you can move into processors if you still so desire


Ray


----------



## bgtighe23

darthray said:


> Your LP is your bed and you are going to do 9.2
> *And the .2 are 18 inches*
> *Assuming a bedroom this is a lot of bass*
> 
> I will try to answer your questions to the best of my knowledge, and my ability to pass it on, many time I express myself the wrong way
> 
> For "What would you suggest for a real processor and amp(s) if my budget for both is $2000? What would a real processor gain me? (Actual, serious question)"
> 
> This last one, I have to be conscious not to steer in the wrong direction since it is not my money!!!
> The way of up grades to be heard as to biggest improvement to the least are;
> -Speaker and sub/s first and room acoustic.
> Both can play a big difference in your sound, so both are equal.
> -Power, either from a receiver or power amp, if the power source ran out of juice, you will run into distortion and worst, clipping, a very dangerous place to be for speaker, since clipping can damage speakers. This is where a power amp make a difference for the power.
> -adequate electronics and cables, speakers wires and cables should be of the proper sizes and I am guilty to over size when not needed.
> 
> How many channels do you need for a power/s amps?
> This would be my second upgrade if you do not have room treatments.
> 
> Last but the most important one for the budget.
> The processor fall into electronics. This one is difficult to explain and will try to do my best.
> 
> Processor use better parts;
> DAC (Digital to Analog Converter)
> Resistors, capacitors and so on.
> At the end, it result into a more spacious sound that make the speakers disappear.
> 
> My most important suggestion to you.
> *Buy an AVR for now!*
> The words of electronics is moving to fast for the formats wars.
> 2 years ago, my processor was a reference piece, now it is a boat anchors.
> When all the format settle, then you can move into processors if you still so desire
> 
> Ray


Yes, you are correct. I am hoping to make this a 9.2 system, and the .2 are UM-18s, and they kick ass in the room. I run (iNuke 3000DSP) anywhere from 60% - 70% gain and run them about 2-3dB hot. It's a 12x12x8 room, not 100% square, but basically. 

*One thing that I was still unclear about, can you mix monopole and di/bipole speakers?* I currently use HTD Level 2 towers as surrounds. If I added rear surrounds, they would need to be mounted on the back wall. This is the same wall where the headboard is, so the surrounds would be mounted on the wall behind be. I was just seeing if there would be any real benefit in adding the rear surrounds for a more immersive experience or have an ill affect because of placement. Ill post a picture later on.

I still have 6 acoustic panels to hang. I was just waiting to mount them after I get the surround situation figured out incase I had to rearrange anything.

I do have a Denon x4100 which I got after the x4200 was released (http://usa.denon.com/us/product/hometheater/avreceiversht/avrx4100w). 
This has Neo:X, Atmos decoding (which I don't intent to use in this room), 9.2 channels of processing, but only 7 amplified channels (I know I will need a 2-channel amp if using all 9 channels), _125 wpc 8ohms 2-channels driven. _I already have plans to audition an XPA-3 after I get my surrounds hooked up. But I want to see how the x4100 handles everything first, then do a comparison by giving the Denon a break of the three main channels (80hz crossover all the way around).

EDIT: scratch my info about the amps, here is a pic from Denon's website description.


----------



## Mishtar

I currently have a 2003 or 2004 Onkyo HT-R510 HTIB 6.1 system being ran as a 5.1.


----------



## darthray

bgtighe23 said:


> Yes, you are correct. I am hoping to make this a 9.2 system, and the .2 are UM-18s, and they kick ass in the room. I run (iNuke 3000DSP) anywhere from 60% - 70% gain and run them about 2-3dB hot. It's a 12x12x8 room, not 100% square, but basically.
> 
> *One thing that I was still unclear about, can you mix monopole and di/bipole speakers?* I currently use HTD Level 2 towers as surrounds. If I added rear surrounds, they would need to be mounted on the back wall. This is the same wall where the headboard is, so the surrounds would be mounted on the wall behind be. I was just seeing if there would be any real benefit in adding the rear surrounds for a more immersive experience or have an ill affect because of placement. Ill post a picture later on.
> 
> I still have 6 acoustic panels to hang. I was just waiting to mount them after I get the surround situation figured out incase I had to rearrange anything.
> 
> I do have a Denon x4100 which I got after the x4200 was released (http://usa.denon.com/us/product/hometheater/avreceiversht/avrx4100w).
> This has Neo:X, Atmos decoding (which I don't intent to use in this room), 9.2 channels of processing, but only 7 amplified channels (I know I will need a 2-channel amp if using all 9 channels), _125 wpc 8ohms 2-channels driven. _I already have plans to audition an XPA-3 after I get my surrounds hooked up. But I want to see how the x4100 handles everything first, then do a comparison by giving the Denon a break of the three main channels (80hz crossover all the way around).
> 
> EDIT: scratch my info about the amps, here is a pic from Denon's website description.


 
For "One thing that I was still unclear about, can you mix monopole and di/bipole speakers?* I currently use HTD Level 2 towers as surrounds. If I added rear surrounds, they would need to be mounted on the back wall. This is the same wall where the headboard is, so the surrounds would be mounted on the wall behind be. I was just seeing if there would be any real benefit in adding the rear surrounds for a more immersive experience or have an ill affect because of placement. Ill post a picture later on."


I would check here
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/89-sp...kers-bipole-dipole-quadpole-omnipole-one.html
You will have more answer than mine alone, me I went from di/bipole to monopole, but it is a personal preference and nothing more or lest.
For the rear speakers, I am the type of a purist that leave Stereo to Stereo and 5.1 to 5.1 and 7.1 to 7.1
When I got extra channels, I call it, extra gravy on my fries


For the receiver, post a tread here
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/90-receivers-amps-processors/


For the amps
If your receiver work fine, than you are Golden, if not, you might want to look into a separate amp, with an AVR output for now. When all the Audio war settle, then perhaps, move into a real processor if you so desire.
Most receiver never deliver all the power to all channels, there rating is not the same as power amps for all channels. Two good place to start look!
http://www.outlawaudio.com/products/index.html
https://emotiva.com/products/emotiva/amplifiers-0
No matter of many channels you need


Ray


----------



## trancein

My current set up

Epos Epic 2 (left/right)
Epos M8 (center)
BIC PL66 (surrounds)
Rythmik LV12R Subwoofer

Outlaw pre-amp
Outlaw 5000 Amp


----------



## tomrob62

I'm no audiophile but I do like and appreciate good sound.

I'm also broke - to steal a line "I got debts no honest man can pay"

I have a little 2.1 system - music only. 
I use diamond 10sr's, paired with a polk psw10 subwoofer.

I've paired them to a smsl 50wpc mini amp. 

AWESOME


----------



## Adream2018

I'm new to the forums. Here is a link to all 34 photos on Photobucket... http://s578.photobucket.com/user/tonycpa/slideshow/Home Theater Speakers and here is a link to my set-up on YouTube which lists all the specs of both my JBL Studio Series speakers and my Klipsch Reference Series II speakers...


----------



## KenM10759

You have a Klipsch & JBL storefront display in your house?


I'm confused about the reasons for a "wall of sound." Do you have massive speaker selector switch or are you attempting to run all those speakers at once? 


Sorry, but I just can't wrap my head around this installation. You seem to have a pile of center speakers, but no screen for the common use of them as part of a AV system. The collection looks like...a collection of all the speakers with black cabinets and copper colored drivers. You forgot KEF LS-50 and special edition Reference series, and probably a few others.


What amplifiers are you driving those with? Are you ever trying to light them all up at once?


Very confusing array, but shows a lot of money spent. Congratulations.


----------



## Adream2018

KenM10759 said:


> *Question: You have a Klipsch & JBL storefront display in your house?*
> Answer: Lol.
> 
> 
> *Question: I'm confused about the reasons for a "wall of sound." Do you have massive speaker selector switch or are you attempting to run all those speakers at once?*
> Answer: I believe you are confusing a "wall of sound" with a "show of force"...the arrangement was simply for a photo. I am not running all the speakers at once.
> 
> If you clicked on the YouTube link you would see the answer in the description. Also, included in the video and slideshow is a spreadsheet detailing the both the specs and what each speaker is used for in the home theater.
> 
> For the last ten years or so, I used the JBL Studio Series 9.1 configuration. I recently purchased 11 Klipsch Reference Series II speakers and the 4 15" subs. I decided to line them all up and take a photo of both series simply because when would you ever see both collections together like that again?:wink:
> 
> 
> *Question: Sorry, but I just can't wrap my head around this installation. You seem to have a pile of center speakers, but no screen for the common use of them as part of a AV system. The collection looks like...a collection of all the speakers with black cabinets and copper colored drivers. You forgot KEF LS-50 and special edition Reference series, and probably a few others.*
> Answer: I don't know anyone that would attempt to use a pile of center speakers. They were simply arranged like that for a photo as mentioned above. My nephew will get the JBL collection when he gets older. I thought he would like this photo showing his speakers in his Uncle Tony's theater when he gets the gift years from now (he is five now and we took some shots of him in front of both collections which I haven't made public).
> 
> I know the link to the Photobucket slideshow had at least two photos showing the motorized screen (although the screen was up near the ceiling, so I could see how you might easily miss it). I thought I included at least one of those photos in the post above but I could be wrong. The purpose of the photos was not to show my entire home theater room, it was to show the speakers as this is the speaker sub-group of this forum. Maybe one day I will decide to post the entire theater in that section of the forum (once I purchase my final amp solution which will include separates).
> 
> As described in the description on the YouTube link provided in my post, the set-up is as follows:
> 
> Klipsch:
> 4 Klipsch R-115SW subwoofers
> 1 Klipsch RC-64 II center speaker
> 2 Klipsch RF-7 II front floorstanding speakers
> 2 Klipsch RF-7 II front wide floorstanding speakers
> 2 Klipsch RB-81 II front height surround speakers
> 2 Klipsch RB-81 II side surround speakers
> 2 Klipsch RB-81 II rear surround speakers
> 
> JBL:
> 1 JBL S-Center speaker
> 2 JBL S412P tower speakers
> 2 JBL S36 front height speakers
> 2 JBL S38 side surround speakers
> 2 JBL S36 rear surround speakers
> 
> 
> 
> *Question: What amplifiers are you driving those with? Are you ever trying to light them all up at once?*
> Answer: I am using two Denon receivers for now. My Denon AVR-X5200W power the Klipsch center speaker, the front towers, the front wide towers, the side surrounds and the rear surrounds. The four Klipsch subs are also connected to this receiver. I use the pre-amp output labeled Height 1 to connect to my older Denon AVR-4802. That receiver powers my front height surrounds, completing the 11.4 speaker configuration.
> 
> Next year, I will purchase a separates such as the two NAD Masters Series 22 amps (both are 250W X 2 and each will power one pair of front towers), along with the NAD Masters Series M27 amp (which is 180W X 7 and that will power the other 7 speakers in the Klipsch collection) and the NAD Masters Series M12 Pre-amp/DAC (that will replace the Denon processor)...although I have not started my research yet to determine my final solution.
> 
> 
> 
> *Question: Very confusing array, but shows a lot of money spent. Congratulations.*
> Answer: Thank you. I hope the above responses answered all of your questions. If I didn't, please feel free to PM me.


^^^Ken, see responses above.


----------



## KenM10759

Thanks for the explanation Tony. I had clicked on the video within the forum posting and that didn't explain anything at all. It was just 9 minutes of pictures and music I don't care to listen to.


Not to be critical, rather I'm curious as to how big the room is for an 11.4 system and so many large speakers. My room is probably smaller at 13.5' x 19'. With KEF R500, R200C, SVS SB1000 sub and smaller KEF surrounds in a 5.1 system it fills my room pretty good. I might try up to 7.2.4 as absolutely max, so if your room is considerably larger that Klipsch set might not look so intimidating. I don't see any room treatments, just bare, square walls and a tiled floor. Have to taken steps to avoid a cacophony of bouncing sound waves?


Your potential head end upgrade to the NAD Masters products is a good path. That is similar to my long term plan. I wish you the very best. You have some excellent quality speakers there.


----------



## Adream2018

KenM10759 said:


> *Question: Thanks for the explanation Tony. I had clicked on the video within the forum posting and that didn't explain anything at all. It was just 9 minutes of pictures and music I don't care to listen to.*
> 
> Answer: I thought this photo, shown in both the vid and the slideshow, explain to the viewer the position of each speaker (it's listed right in the column heading) but I guess you missed it (one thing that may have been a little confusing is the placement of the subs which normally reside in each of the four corners of the room)...
> 
> 
> *Source*:
> http://s578.photobucket.com/user/tonycpa/slideshow/Home Theater Speakers
> 
> Also, the following is listed in the description of the video...
> Published on Nov 26, 2015
> Klipsch:
> 4 Klipsch R-115SW subwoofers
> 1 Klipsch RC-64 II center speaker
> 2 Klipsch RF-7 II front floorstanding speakers
> 2 Klipsch RF-7 II front wide floorstanding speakers
> 2 Klipsch RB-81 II front height surround speakers
> 2 Klipsch RB-81 II side surround speakers
> 2 Klipsch RB-81 II rear surround speakers
> *Source*:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GfMQczX-VU4
> 
> *Question: Not to be critical, rather I'm curious as to how big the room is for an 11.4 system and so many large speakers. My room is probably smaller at 13.5' x 19'. With KEF R500, R200C, SVS SB1000 sub and smaller KEF surrounds in a 5.1 system it fills my room pretty good. I might try up to 7.2.4 as absolutely max, so if your room is considerably larger that Klipsch set might not look so intimidating. I don't see any room treatments, just bare, square walls and a tiled floor. Have to taken steps to avoid a cacophony of bouncing sound waves?*
> 
> Answer: You can be critical, or have a different opinion/s, lol. Imagine how boring the world would be if everyone had the same speakers! I just go by the motto, if an individual is happy with their system, than that is the ultimate system for them. There's nothing worse than guys that think there is one correct solution for everyone (and it's the one they have). But to have a different opinion/s...that's normal. My room does have significantly more square footage but you should remember just because someone has large speakers does not mean that they are always played at max capacity. Also, different speaker sizes sound different. For example, bass from a 15" subwoofer sounds different than the base produced by 12", 10" or 8" subwoofers. I believe the set-up may have looked intimidating because in the photos I posted with the old JBL system side-by-side with the new Klipsch system, there was no spacing between speakers and the new Klipsch reference series II system was all bunched together to get all the speakers in the shot (which we were never able to do BTW).
> 
> When listening to movies I enjoy having front height, side and rear surrounds for effects, to complement my center and front channel speakers. When listening to music, t.v. or games I enjoy using two pair of front speakers (as well as playing all 15 speakers at times). My room sounded very good with my old JBL Studio Series collection. For over 10 years, I had 7.1 in the room, until last year when I added the front height surrounds to make it 9.1. So, while an 11.4 is not required it's just nice to have. Kind of like how I had work done on my Mercedes-Benz. Did I need to set both world records for fastest and quickest 1/4 mile and both world records for most RWHP/RWTQ? Was that necessary? Certainly not. Is it cool that I did. Oh yeah! My friends and co-workers absolutely love it. It's a hobby that I share with my father who is retired. My nephew thinks it's awesome...so what's better than that?
> 
> I took a holistic approach when designing my home theater. As previously mentioned, since I was posting in the speaker sub-forum, I chose to have the speakers as the focal point of the photos. I think you may have missed the rug in the photo, but there are many more objects in the room to absorb sound waves and prevent harsh, unpleasant loud sounds that weren't shown. Here are some basic tips and tricks I have incorporated to address sound reflections: 1) all recliners in the room are away from the walls and speakers, 2) there are thermal insulated blackout curtains measuring 8' by 6' along the side wall, 3) the area rug is 12' x 9', 4) on both sidewalls approximately two-thirds of the way back from the front wall there are bookshelves that are approximately 6.5' tall, and 5) my Denon receiver came with Audyssey, the advanced room correction technology that automatically calibrates the speakers. Everyone that has listened to the system loved it and many wish they could do the same in their home. Most importantly, it sounds great to me.
> 
> 
> *Question: Your potential head end upgrade to the NAD Masters products is a good path. That is similar to my long term plan. I wish you the very best. You have some excellent quality speakers there.*
> 
> Answer: I have done minimal research regarding the separates I will purchase next year but I do not believe I will be able to purchase any of the following brands to power my 11 speakers for a budget of $14,000-16,000: McIntosh, Krell, Mark Levinson, Audio Research, Parasound, Crown, IcePower and Cello. So, far I have only come across two options: 1) the NAD M17, the NAD M22 (two of them), and the NAD M27, and 2) Emotiva XPA-7 and Emotiva XPA-2 (two of them)...couldn't find an Emotiva pre-amp on their site for 11 speakers. I will ask around in both the Klipsch sub-forum and the Amp sub-forum here on AVS before I purchase to see what the community recommends for a synergistic effect when combined with the Klipsch Reference Series II speakers.
> 
> Best of luck to you with your future upgrades.


Ken, thanks for the follow-up questions. My responses are in red text above^^^


----------



## Curt D

I just upgraded from my first 5.1 setup that is 15yrs old.
Now it is...
-Pioneer Elite SC-91
On order
-Monitor Audio Silver 10s
-MA Silver center
-MA Silver surrounds

Currently researching a sub.


----------



## darthray

Curt D said:


> I just upgraded from my first 5.1 setup that is 15yrs old.
> Now it is...
> -Pioneer Elite SC-91
> On order
> -Monitor Audio Silver 10s
> -MA Silver center
> -MA Silver surrounds
> 
> Currently researching a sub.



Any pics?


For the subs, here's a few good place to start;
http://www.svsound.com/pages/subwoofers
http://www.hsuresearch.com/subwoofers.html
http://www.powersoundaudio.com/collections/subwoofers
http://www.rythmikaudio.com/


Good luck with your search 


Ray


----------



## Kevin Grimm

darthray said:


> Any pics?
> 
> 
> For the subs, here's a few good place to start;
> http://www.svsound.com/pages/subwoofers
> http://www.hsuresearch.com/subwoofers.html
> http://www.powersoundaudio.com/collections/subwoofers
> http://www.rythmikaudio.com/
> 
> 
> Good luck with your search
> 
> 
> Ray


Ray brings good suggestions - I can speak out of experience:

- HSU VTF-15 (MK1): great sub, all-around performance, very good price point
- PSA V1800: even better, but even more remarkable being doubled up. Smooth, precise, and pressure all over!

I cannot speak for either of the others, however, I highly value the price point of both, HSU and PSA.

Especially I value the fact that Tom V. from PSA is personally available for you if needed!

Take care,

Kev


----------



## darthray

Kevin Grimm said:


> Ray brings good suggestions - I can speak out of experience:
> 
> - HSU VTF-15 (MK1): great sub, all-around performance, very good price point
> - PSA V1800: even better, but even more remarkable being doubled up. Smooth, precise, and pressure all over!
> 
> I cannot speak for either of the others, however, I highly value the price point of both, HSU and PSA.
> 
> Especially I value the fact that Tom V. from PSA is personally available for you if needed!
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Kev



Thanks, for backing-up my suggestions


You had, HSU and PSA.
And the ones I got are
http://www.svsound.com/collections/ported-subwoofers/products/pb13-ultra


For
"Especially I value the fact that Tom V. from PSA is personally available for you if needed!"


I can attest to that
Way back in the early 2000's, around 2003-4.
I send an e-mail to SVSubwoofer, it was name that way, before SVSound.


Tom V. replied to it and never tried to sell me one of there products (cylinder sub only at this point).
Instead, he tried to help me with my DIY.
We went back and forward about a dozen times


Then I went on tour (Service days) and he came with the PB12/2 Plus.
Bought one, than a second one, after I move to a house with concrete floor and carpet.


Then came my current ones, the PB13Ultra.
So I replace the two PB12/2 Plus to the PB13 Ultra.
His last design with SVS, I believe!? 


Just though to share where Tom V., came from, and he his a man of his words


Ray


----------



## Curt D

darthray said:


> Any pics?
> 
> For the subs, here's a few good place to start;
> ://svsound.com/pages/subwoofers
> ://.hsuresearch.com/subwoofers.htm
> //.powersoundaudio.com/collections/subwoofers
> //.rythmikaudio.com/
> 
> Good luck with your search
> 
> Ray


Thanks for the links and advice! I will look into them. Also looking into the JL e-110. 
No pics yet. I will get them up asap  I ordered speakers on Saturday and should be here later in the week. I'm building a base under my 65 DLP base so I can get the bottom of the center channel about 20" from the floor (about 9" now). 
Old setup is Klipsch RF-3s with center,surrounds and KSW-15 sub.
It is in an L shaped great room in a townhouse which is open to the kitchen. It's about 25x25' total w/8' ceilings. I'm going to build some wall treatments since I have invested a bit, but I won't tackle that for a few weeks. Treatments are new to me so I have to read up on that.


----------



## efernandezjr

Hi guys! Need some advice. I've got a 5.1 setup at the moment. Definitive Technology all the way around. ProMonitor 1000s and ProCenter1000 up front and Prominitor 800s in the rear. Also have a 10" ProSub. I'm upgrading to Atmos 5.1.2 (small room). Rear speakers will be 6' up on side walls about 3' behind couch, angled in and slightly down. Front speakers and subs will remain in their current spot (behind my Acousticallg transparent screen). My question is: for my two overheads, should I get another pair of ProMonitor 800s? Been thinking about the BP1.2x Bipoles for overhead since it'll make a wider, more diffuse sound since our ears aren't really good at localizing overhead sounds. Thoughts? Opinions? Suggestions? Would appreciate it!


----------



## rossbaker14

*long time lurker*

hello all, ive been a member for about a year-ish now, and ive been a long long time lurker for many years. while i am a relative newb when it comes to home theater knowledge, i do like to think i have a good ear for quality, but sadly my wallet cant afford the quality i would like. 

I currently have a nice front set-up, but im in the market for a nice pair of floorstanders. my room is carpeted and average size. the rears need to be wall mounted and im going with the AM40s to mount the pios bs-51s. my center was a Newegg find on the cheap (theater solutions C1) im aware its probably nowhere near the best but it serves well. my sub is a sony SA-W2500 10". i really like it, shakes my room to death lol. all this is being powered by a Denon 5.1 AVR-E300. im currently using the pios up front but with the floors being added soon they will be moved to the back. sooooooooo if anyone has any recommendations for my floors that would be awesome! or any other advice would be cool too! 

Rec- Denon AVR-E300
Floors- HELP ME
Books-Pioneer BS-51
Center- Theater Solutions C1
Sub- Sony WA-2500 Powered 10"


----------



## darthray

efernandezjr said:


> Hi guys! Need some advice. I've got a 5.1 setup at the moment. Definitive Technology all the way around. ProMonitor 1000s and ProCenter1000 up front and Prominitor 800s in the rear. Also have a 10" ProSub. I'm upgrading to Atmos 5.1.2 (small room). Rear speakers will be 6' up on side walls about 3' behind couch, angled in and slightly down. Front speakers and subs will remain in their current spot (behind my Acousticallg transparent screen). My question is: for my two overheads, should I get another pair of ProMonitor 800s? Been thinking about the BP1.2x Bipoles for overhead since it'll make a wider, more diffuse sound since our ears aren't really good at localizing overhead sounds. Thoughts? Opinions? Suggestions? Would appreciate it!


 
Look here for Atmos advise.
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/90-re...-dolby-atmos-thread-home-theater-version.html


Lots of reading and more than likely your answer will be there
If not, this is where, I would ask.
More knowledge and traffic for this type of set-up.


Good luck in your search.


Ray


----------



## darthray

Curt D said:


> Thanks for the links and advice! I will look into them. Also looking into the JL e-110.
> No pics yet. I will get them up asap  I ordered speakers on Saturday and should be here later in the week. I'm building a base under my 65 DLP base so I can get the bottom of the center channel about 20" from the floor (about 9" now).
> Old setup is Klipsch RF-3s with center,surrounds and KSW-15 sub.
> It is in an L shaped great room in a townhouse which is open to the kitchen. It's about 25x25' total w/8' ceilings. I'm going to build some wall treatments since I have invested a bit, but I won't tackle that for a few weeks. Treatments are new to me so I have to read up on that.



JL also have a good reputation.


All my previous recommendation and the JL will be a big step above the Klipsch in my honest opinion.


Just take your time to read lots of reviews and do-it right the first time.
I like to say, it's not a race.


Ray


----------



## darthray

rossbaker14 said:


> i do like to think i have a good ear for quality, but sadly my wallet cant afford the quality i would like.
> 
> I currently have a nice front set-up, but im in the market for a nice pair of floorstanders.
> Sub- Sony WA-2500 Powered 10"


 
How about these
http://emptek.com/r55ti.php
Your front stage is very important for sound.
So I would also get one of these.
http://emptek.com/r5ci.php or better yet
http://emptek.com/r56ci.php


Last, when money allow-it, plan to change your current "Sub- Sony WA-2500 Powered 10" to a better one.
Lots of option for around $500
https://www.svsound.com/collections/sealed-subwoofers/products/sb-1000
https://www.svsound.com/collections/ported-subwoofers/products/pb-1000
http://www.hsuresearch.com/products/vtf-1mk2.html
http://www.hsuresearch.com/products/vtf-2mk4.html
or DIY to save more money
http://www.parts-express.com/cat/powered-subwoofers/95


Just take your time, take care of the front first and the sub later.
It's not a race, follow your budget and be patient, at the end it will be much more cheaper than not been happy and replacing everything.


All the above have good to very good reviews.


Good luck


Ray


----------



## Sergey B.

*Kef 9.2*

I'm new to the forum.
Just bought a 9.2 demo set.

KEF Q900 x 2
KEF Q300 x 2
KEF Q100 x 2
KEF Q800ds x 2
KEF qQ600c x 1
POlk Audio PSW505 x 2


----------



## KenM10759

Sergey B. said:


> I'm new to the forum.
> Just bought a 9.2 demo set.
> 
> KEF Q900 x 2
> KEF Q300 x 2
> KEF Q100 x 2
> KEF Q800ds x 2
> KEF qQ600c x 1
> POlk Audio PSW505 x 2



Nice set you've got there, REALLY complete. While the Polk subs are far outclassed by the KEF Q setup and the Q900's have almost as much bass output as the subs, you can upgrade those in the future and see just how good better ones would compliment your system.


----------



## Philm63

Modest 5.1 living room system - front LR's are Chane A5rx-c's, center is a Chane A2rx-c, surrounds are Def Tec PM800's, and the air is pressurized nicely with a PSA S3000i.


----------



## darthray

Philm63 said:


> Modest 5.1 living room system - front LR's are Chane A5rx-c's, center is a Chane A2rx-c, surrounds are Def Tec PM800's, and the air is pressurized nicely with a PSA S3000i.



Thanks for your contribution


Any pictures?


Ray


----------



## Philm63

I'll have to stage a shot for the thread - right now there is a long plastic gate protecting the speakers and electronics so our 8-month-old cannot make any "adjustments" (he's learned how to crawl now!)


----------



## bgtighe23

Philm63 said:


> I'll have to stage a shot for the thread - right now there is a long plastic gate protecting the speakers and electronics so our 8-month-old cannot make any "adjustments" (he's learned how to crawl now!)


Have you scrolled through this thread any? We don't care about a staged pic, we love to see setups however they present themselves! 

The fact that you are protecting your setup with a gate makes it all the more interesting! It's nice to see you are making due, instead of putting everything away like i've seen some members have to do in the past.

I've uploaded very messy setup pics haha don't worry!


----------



## highender1970

My current setup:

Guleek minipc
Windows 10 OS
Albumplayer mediaplayer
Audioquest Dragonfly USB DAC
AVI S21 MI amplifier
AVI Trio 3-way acoustic suspension speakers

Due to a relocation to a smaller listeningroom I am migrating to a more compact system, probably:
Same source components 
Dirac Live room correction software
KEF X300A active speakers
KEF Q400b subwoofer


----------



## KenM10759

Excellent choices of speakers for that application, you will be amazed!


----------



## samye83

I just converted from Kef r700 and r600c to MA Gold series. The Kef R series was great, but I had so many paintwork problem with them. So I'm returning the r700 and buying parasound halo integrated to power my GX300 fronts. The GXW15 in the background is awesome.


----------



## Shadowed

samye83 said:


> I just converted from Kef r700 and r600c to MA Gold series. The Kef R series was great, but I had so many paintwork problem with them. So I'm returning the r700 and buying parasound halo integrated to power my GX300 fronts. The GXW15 in the background is awesome.


Wow! very nice


----------



## samye83

Shadowed said:


> Wow! very nice


Thanks, at first I was shocked because of the color change. It's the first time I got some white speakers. But now, I'm loving them. And my wife is also happy


----------



## Shadowed

samye83 said:


> Thanks, at first I was shocked because of the color change. It's the first time I got some white speakers. But now, I'm loving them. And my wife is also happy


I hope they sound as good as they look


----------



## KenM10759

samye83 said:


> Thanks, at first I was shocked because of the color change. It's the first time I got some white speakers. But now, I'm loving them. And my wife is also happy


I don't understand why you didn't try the KEF R700/R600C in white, they look great too...and sound fantastic.


Best of luck with your new ones!


----------



## Sparky38

A lot of nice speakers here. 
My humble setup:
L/R Polk RTI8
Center Polk CS10
Surround RC 85i
Sub DIY Dayton 12


----------



## samye83

Shadowed said:


> I hope they sound as good as they look


They are sounding very good, but there is more hidden potential. Just need to get hold of the Parasound integrated that I have ordered. 



KenM10759 said:


> I don't understand why you didn't try the KEF R700/R600C in white, they look great too...and sound fantastic.
> Best of luck with your new ones!


I had both speakers at home and I tried MA Gold speakers and found the sound to be similar to kef r700. The only difference I noticed was the ribbon tweeter, which was very detailed and I kind of liked it. And the shop would trade the r700 with parasound integrated, and I couldn't turn the offer down.


----------



## shivaji

I use Klipsch Epic CF3's with the Klipsch KLF C-7 for center. here is a link to some pics of the home theater/ music listening set-up.

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/29-what-s-your-system-configuration/1412508-living-room-theater.html


----------



## bgtighe23

samye83 said:


> They are sounding very good, but there is more hidden potential. Just need to get hold of the Parasound integrated that I have ordered.
> 
> 
> I had both speakers at home and I tried MA Gold speakers and found the sound to be similar to kef r700. The only difference I noticed was the ribbon tweeter, which was very detailed and I kind of liked it. And the shop would trade the r700 with parasound integrated, and I couldn't turn the offer down.


*What post number is pictures of your setup?* *see edit I LOVE Monitor Audio's Gold series in that white finish. I always have.

Great looking speakers you have there. BTW, did you test both the KEF R700s and the MA Gold speakers for both HT and music? (if you were able to do some type of comparison).

Any reason to keep the grills on?


----------



## Philm63

bgtighe23 said:


> Have you scrolled through this thread any? We don't care about a staged pic, we love to see setups however they present themselves!
> 
> The fact that you are protecting your setup with a gate makes it all the more interesting! It's nice to see you are making due, instead of putting everything away like i've seen some members have to do in the past.
> 
> I've uploaded very messy setup pics haha don't worry!


Ok, so I've snapped a photo of my front 3 Chane's and the PSA sub (on the far left with the funny-looking Santa on top) to show how far one will go to keep their good speakers upstairs where they belong, while keeping those sticky little prying fingers of an 8-month old (who can crawl quite fast now!) from poking holes in the darn things! I hope it works...


----------



## bgtighe23

Philm63 said:


> Ok, so I've snapped a photo of my front 3 Chane's and the PSA sub (on the far left with the funny-looking Santa on top) to show how far one will go to keep their good speakers upstairs where they belong, while keeping those sticky little prying fingers of an 8-month old (who can crawl quite fast now!) from poking holes in the darn things! I hope it works...
> 
> View attachment 1108530


That looks great! I like the gate. It tells another story. I'm a fan of no-grills, but the area is very clean!


----------



## PretzelFisch

Philm63 said:


> Ok, so I've snapped a photo of my front 3 Chane's and the PSA sub (on the far left with the funny-looking Santa on top) to show how far one will go to keep their good speakers upstairs where they belong, while keeping those sticky little prying fingers of an 8-month old (who can crawl quite fast now!) from poking holes in the darn things! I hope it works...
> 
> View attachment 1108530


have you tried the center on the shelf above the tv?


----------



## bgtighe23

The Infinity Primus 363s are rocking' today. Hands down the best pair of speakers I've heard for about $200/pair. I can't think of anything that comes close.


----------



## Philm63

PretzelFisch said:


> have you tried the center on the shelf above the tv?


Haven't tried above the TV yet - how might the sound compare to current location? Where it is now is only a few degrees below ear level - pretty good center effects/vocals during movies - maybe I could see tipping it upward that few degrees to put it directly on-axis...?


----------



## bgtighe23

Philm63 said:


> Haven't tried above the TV yet - how might the sound compare to current location? Where it is now is only a few degrees below ear level - pretty good center effects/vocals during movies - maybe I could see tipping it upward that few degrees to put it directly on-axis...?


The center is positioned low, and not tilted up and inside the cabinet. 

So you're getting a potential off axis response handicapped by very early reflections by being inside the cabinet, and more reflections by sound reflecting off the doors. 


On top of the cabinet, angled down at the LP, pulled out of the shelf just so it's ever so slightly in front of the left and right shelf walls will drastically change the response of the center for the better.


----------



## TheNightwisher

bgtighe23 said:


> The Infinity Primus 363s are rocking' today. Hands down the best pair of speakers I've heard for about $200/pair. I can't think of anything that comes close.


What's the deal with this white area? ^^^^ Great setup by the way.


----------



## bgtighe23

TheNightwisher said:


> What's the deal with this white area? ^^^^ Great setup by the way.


Thanks, still a big work in progress.

It's something I edited out that might not be AVS Forum approved


----------



## PretzelFisch

bgtighe23 said:


> The center is positioned low, and not tilted up and inside the cabinet.
> 
> So you're getting a potential off axis response handicapped by very early reflections by being inside the cabinet, and more reflections by sound reflecting off the doors.
> 
> 
> On top of the cabinet, angled down at the LP, pulled out of the shelf just so it's ever so slightly in front of the left and right shelf walls will drastically change the response of the center for the better.


this!


----------



## darthray

Philm63 said:


> Ok, so I've snapped a photo of my front 3 Chane's and the PSA sub (on the far left with the funny-looking Santa on top) to show how far one will go to keep their good speakers upstairs where they belong, while keeping those sticky little prying fingers of an 8-month old (who can crawl quite fast now!) from poking holes in the darn things! I hope it works...
> 
> View attachment 1108530





PretzelFisch said:


> have you tried the center on the shelf above the tv?





Philm63 said:


> Haven't tried above the TV yet - how might the sound compare to current location? Where it is now is only a few degrees below ear level - pretty good center effects/vocals during movies - maybe I could see tipping it upward that few degrees to put it directly on-axis...?



Normally, above or below does not matter, as long the center aim at the same spots of your mains.
In your case above should sound much better.
Those doors and inside the cabinet are a sound nightmare.


Here's some easy instruction to follow on how to aim the center.


*"-First, go get yourself a cheaplaser pointer, a flat one if possible.
-Then put-it on top of one of your main (does not matter witch one, since theyare both the same height).
-Point at your listening area.
-Put a piece of tape to mark the position.
-measure with a ruler the distance from the top of the speaker to the center ofthe tweeter.
-Go back to your piece of tape at your listening area and subtract thatdistance going down.
-Put a new piece of tape and remove the first one.


-Now do the same for the center speaker with a little difference.
-First measure the distance from the top of the center speaker to the center ofthe tweeter.
-Go back to your main listening area.
-Remember piece of tape **#2** 
-now take the distance from the top of your center to the center of tweeter andgo up from piece of tape **#2** to that distance.
-put piece of tape **#3** , and piece of tape **#2** can be remove if youlike since it was the distance of your main tweeter.
-put the laser pointer on top of your center
-adjust angle until the light hit that piece of tape (**#3** ).


Now your done, all tweeters should hit the main listening position at the sameheight (for the main listening position)."


Also, Make sure your center speaker is sticking out of the cabinet by about aninch.
From your picture, it is about an inch in, and should be out.
Sound reflection from the edge of a cabinet can play havoc on your sound.*
So if I was you, I would try above and follow those simple directions.


Ray

*
*


----------



## samye83

bgtighe23 said:


> *What post number is pictures of your setup?* *see edit I LOVE Monitor Audio's Gold series in that white finish. I always have.
> 
> Great looking speakers you have there. BTW, did you test both the KEF R700s and the MA Gold speakers for both HT and music? (if you were able to do some type of comparison).
> 
> Any reason to keep the grills on?


The post number is 4290.

I love the white finish as well, and the curve line on the back makes the speaker even sexier. 

I had two pairs of r700 and those speakers were not breaked in yet. The short time I had them, they sounded really good. Both in music and HT. I have not compared those speakers side by side, but I am pleased with both kef r700 and ma gx300. The main difference I noticed was the tweeter. The ribbon tweeter is more forward, more fun to listen at. 

I have a daughter, and she is 11 months old. She loves to poke on the bass drivers. And the metal grills is a lifesaving feature. When I had the r700s, I constantly had to chase her and prevent her to touch those drivers


----------



## Myceliumvoice

*A simple stereo with good sound.*

Main: Kenwood LS-P7300 5 way towers
Sub: DBX SW-15 Plus 15" (huge box) passive sub-woofer with a home made amp

It's nothing special, but i paid 25$ for the whole lot. A lot of people talk down on the kenwoods but they sound great in my living room, especially with the sub. I have some vintage Advent and Paradigm speakers that don't touch the clarity and depth of the LS-P7300's. I recently purchased an yamaha C-60 pre-amp and it pairs very well.


----------



## darthray

Myceliumvoice said:


> Main: Kenwood LS-P7300 5 way towers
> Sub: DBX SW-15 Plus 15" (huge box) passive sub-woofer with a home made amp
> 
> It's nothing special, but i paid 25$ for the whole lot. A lot of people talk down on the kenwoods but they sound great in my living room, especially with the sub. I have some vintage Advent and Paradigm speakers that don't touch the clarity and depth of the LS-P7300's. I recently purchased an yamaha C-60 pre-amp and it pairs very well.



Wow $25
At the end, what matter is "you are happy with them" not me or others.
Happy listening and enjoy


Thanks for posting and your contribution.


Ray


----------



## GeorgeSorfazian

Good morning 

My speakers will be coming in Today/Tomorrow 

Receiver
Pioneer SC-91

Speakers
Definitive 
BP-8060ST Fronts
CS-8060HD Center 
SR-8040BP Surround

Subwoofer
going to use my current Bose but i need to get me a new one.

Ill post pictures once I'm done with the setup this weekend


----------



## bgtighe23

GeorgeSorfazian said:


> Good morning
> 
> My speakers will be coming in Today/Tomorrow
> 
> Receiver
> Pioneer SC-91
> 
> Speakers
> Definitive
> BP-8060ST Fronts
> CS-8060HD Center
> SR-8040BP Surround
> 
> *Subwoofer
> going to use my current Bose but i need to get me a new one.*
> 
> Ill post pictures once I'm done with the setup this weekend


uhh...yes I would agree 

Looking forward to pictures!


----------



## blake18

Hey all.  I have a massively upgraded Klipsch Reference RF-3 II system. Towers, matching center, and surrounds (all upgraded). I did full crossover network upgrades with MUCH better caps, resistors, and inductors, did full rework and upgrade of all internal bracing to make all cabinets totally inert, did full acoustic foam stapled to internal walls, upgraded all internal wiring to be heavy gauge, did a full Mortite rope caulk damping mod to all drivers (making them much more inert). These are run on an Onkyo tx-sr805 with Audyssey fully calibrated. I also have full DIY room acoustic treatments - bass traps, wall absorbers, diffusers. 

For subs, I have dual MFW-15 DIY Turbo'd subs and an Elemental Designs DIY Turbo'd a5-350, all with TC Sounds TC 2000 15" drivers and iNuke DSP amps.  Adding a couple more MFW-15 Turbo's and another Turbo'd a5-350 very soon. 

All in all, it sounds absolutely amazing, and sounds like speakers worth thousands more.


----------



## bgtighe23

blake18 said:


> Hey all.  I have a massively upgraded Klipsch Reference RF-3 II system. Towers, matching center, and surrounds (all upgraded). I did full crossover network upgrades with MUCH better caps, resistors, and inductors, did full rework and upgrade of all internal bracing to make all cabinets totally inert, did full acoustic foam stapled to internal walls, upgraded all internal wiring to be heavy gauge, did a full Mortite rope caulk damping mod to all drivers (making them much more inert). These are run on an Onkyo tx-sr805 with Audyssey fully calibrated. I also have full DIY room acoustic treatments - bass traps, wall absorbers, diffusers.
> 
> For subs, I have dual MFW-15 DIY Turbo'd subs and an Elemental Designs DIY Turbo'd a5-350, all with TC Sounds TC 2000 15" drivers and iNuke DSP amps.  Adding a couple more MFW-15 Turbo's and another Turbo'd a5-350 very soon.
> 
> All in all, it sounds absolutely amazing, and sounds like speakers worth thousands more.


I think you should take a look at the Elusive 1099 from DIYSoundGroup  
http://www.diysoundgroup.com/home-theater-speakers/elusive-1099.html


----------



## blake18

bgtighe23 said:


> I think you should take a look at the Elusive 1099 from DIYSoundGroup
> http://www.diysoundgroup.com/home-theater-speakers/elusive-1099.html


Very cool, looks like a great piece of kit.


----------



## MATT0404

I just got these setup last night and I'm impressed. These little guys pack a punch. 



Emotiva Airmotiv 6s by Matt Krepp, on Flickr


----------



## TheNightwisher

Myceliumvoice said:


> Main: Kenwood LS-P7300 5 way towers
> Sub: DBX SW-15 Plus 15" (huge box) passive sub-woofer with a home made amp
> 
> It's nothing special, but i paid 25$ for the whole lot. A lot of people talk down on the kenwoods but they sound great in my living room, especially with the sub. I have some vintage Advent and Paradigm speakers that don't touch the clarity and depth of the LS-P7300's. I recently purchased an yamaha C-60 pre-amp and it pairs very well.


Kenwood made some great stuff back in the day. Most people have either forgotten that or never realized it to begin with, which keeps the prices down. I managed to get a Kenwood KR-5030 receiver the other day for $80 on EBay, whereas a Pioneer or a Marantz of the same vintage would have cost me at least 3 times as much. More Kenwoods for us 

(I'll be back to post pictures of the KR-5030 soon in the "Let's See Pics of Your Stereo Setup" thread.)


----------



## hllbll

L + R: Elac FS 609 CE
Center: Elac CC 601 X-jet
Surround: Elac FS 247 BE


----------



## jasonh8806

*Ordered new speakers*

Hey everybody, I just pulled the trigger on a pair of Primus 363s for my front left and right and a BIC FH6 for my center based on recommendations on this forum. They should come in a few days. I was and still am a little leery of not getting the matching Primus center but I thought I'd try this one out and take it back if I don't like it. I believe it was Zorba that I've seen recommend the FH6 as a center even with other brands of front L and R speakers and it was significantly cheaper than the 200 Primus center I originally planned to get. I currently have a Sony DH-750 with a pair of Dayton Audio B652s and a 12" Sony sub I've had for a long time, can't remember the model. Finally moving up to 5.1!


----------



## Jack William

*Monitor Audio Gold GX300*

Hello There,


Need your help. I purchased Monitor Audio GX gold 300, I have started to feel problems in my ear, non of the people in the family is having any issue, Went to the Doctor, no issues. I am running this on Marantz SR6006. No doubt these are powerful speakers with ribbon tweeter, sound amazing attention to detail. some time too detail. Some advised me the amp is not enough for this, need to get much powerful one, like the SR 7010. Would you think changing amp is crucial. it is quite a strange situation. I am visiting ENT specialist to check my years. The ear pain is deep inside as if there is some sort of pressure in the ear, this has made my ear sensitive. 
does ribbon tweeter require powerful amp?
Thank you


----------



## samye83

The GX300 would benefit a better amp, but I don't think it's amp that causes the pain in the ears. Do you experience pain with other speakers? The tweeters is not power hungry, the bass drivers are. You could borrow a more powerful amp an give it a try.


----------



## jrref

Jack William said:


> Hello There,
> 
> 
> Need your help. I purchased Monitor Audio GX gold 300, I have started to feel problems in my ear, non of the people in the family is having any issue, Went to the Doctor, no issues. I am running this on Marantz SR6006. No doubt these are powerful speakers with ribbon tweeter, sound amazing attention to detail. some time too detail. Some advised me the amp is not enough for this, need to get much powerful one, like the SR 7010. Would you think changing amp is crucial. it is quite a strange situation. I am visiting ENT specialist to check my years. The ear pain is deep inside as if there is some sort of pressure in the ear, this has made my ear sensitive.
> does ribbon tweeter require powerful amp?
> Thank you


What a lot of people either don't know or ignore is that loud sounds from music, work environment, etc, eventually damage your hearing permanently. When you go to the ENT he will do a hearing test and tell you about your specific hearing, good, bad or getting bad by frequency! I often hear people saying that they listen at "reference" level which I think is 80 DB. If you listen at anything louder than 80 DB for long periods of time, especially as you get older, you will be damaging your hearing permanently over time. What you are describing doesn't sound like a symptom of the speakers, etc, unless you are playing them much louder that before. Before doing anything see what the ENT says and I would suggest playing your sound system at a lower level and see what happens.


----------



## TheNightwisher

jrref said:


> What a lot of people either don't know or ignore is that loud sounds from music, work environment, etc, eventually damage your hearing permanently. When you go to the ENT he will do a hearing test and tell you about your specific hearing, good, bad or getting bad by frequency! I often hear people saying that they listen at "reference" level which I think is 80 DB. If you listen at anything louder than 80 DB for long periods of time, especially as you get older, you will be damaging your hearing permanently over time. What you are describing doesn't sound like a symptom of the speakers, etc, unless you are playing them much louder that before. Before doing anything see what the ENT says and I would suggest playing your sound system at a lower level and see what happens.


I think reference level is 85dB with peaks up to 105dB. ****ing loud, IMO.


----------



## maestreaux

I recently got a new larger TV and my current center speaker is too large to fit below my new TV on the mantel. I need some recommendations for a new center. The available space is 6" tall x 8" deep. I've heard that you want to keep all your speakers in the same family to have consistent sound so I would like to stay in the Klipsch family but if you know of something comparable that would work please feel free to recommend. My 5.1 system is below. Thanks!

my current center which is too large: Klipsh Ref IV RC-52

my side speakers: Klipsch RB-51 II

my surround speakers: Klipsch Synergy S-10


----------



## Shadowed

Newcomers, welcome.

Just so you know, this is not meant to be a help thread.
Read the header at the top and read the forum rules.

We are encountering more and more off topic questions posted into random threads that are turned into nothing resembling the original topic. 

For seeking help, you can use the search feature to find a relevant thread to post your question, 
or you can start your own thread in the appropriate category.

Tanx


----------



## Jack William

Hi Samye,


Appreciate your reply, I just upgraded my speakers and I don't hear that loud max I go is -20/-18 volume level. I never had this problem with my old speakers which is pro audio and it is no way close to these high end speakers which gives you amazing sound imaging. The dealer who sold these speakers was little concern about the amp I had as he said these need much powerful and quality amp. I was in the impression that all this is because of my amp. I also checked my ears and there is no infection. problem starting when my ears started to pop and give pain/headache. I am still dong some more health test. its a very stressful situation as I love these speakers. I see you have these speakers complete front set, what is your opinion on the sound quality and what amp do you use, I use these for movies and music. Thank you


----------



## Jack William

Thank you for your reply. I just upgraded my speakers and I don't hear that loud max I go is -20/-18 volume level. I never had this problem with my old speakers which is pro audio and it is no way close to these high end speakers which gives you amazing sound imaging. The dealer who sold these speakers was little concern about the amp I had as he said these need much powerful and quality amp. I was in the impression that all this is because of my amp. I also checked my ears and there is no infection. problem starting when my ears started to pop and give pain/headache. I am still dong some more health test. its a very stressful situation as I love these speakers. I see you have these speakers complete front set, what is your opinion on the sound quality and what amp do you use, I use these for movies and music. Thank you


----------



## samye83

Jack William said:


> Hi Samye,
> 
> 
> Appreciate your reply, I just upgraded my speakers and I don't hear that loud max I go is -20/-18 volume level. I never had this problem with my old speakers which is pro audio and it is no way close to these high end speakers which gives you amazing sound imaging. The dealer who sold these speakers was little concern about the amp I had as he said these need much powerful and quality amp. I was in the impression that all this is because of my amp. I also checked my ears and there is no infection. problem starting when my ears started to pop and give pain/headache. I am still dong some more health test. its a very stressful situation as I love these speakers. I see you have these speakers complete front set, what is your opinion on the sound quality and what amp do you use, I use these for movies and music. Thank you


I'm using the Yamaha a2050 for the center and the surrounds. Parasound Halo integrated for the fronts when playing stereo or watching movie(HT bypass). 

Maybe your ears is hypersentitive to the ribbon tweeter? But I doubt it. It's more like sound pressure thats is squeezing your eardrum... -20 to -18 is quite loud depending on your room size.


----------



## kenoh89

My system: Nothing to sneeze at, but nothing special neither.


L/R Paradigm 100v.4
Center: Paradigm S4v.1
Surrounds: Signature s2v.1
Sub: HSU VTF 15H
Receiver: Onkyo TXSR608 - Ready to replace this dinosaur. Just got myself a new 4k TV Sharp 80" UH30. Was going to get the Marantz SR7010, but we're too close to 2016, so I'll wait and see what new features the new models will have.




My upgrade plan's are to update my receiver so I can have Dolby Atmos and DTS:X 9.2.4 minimum, than get 4 pairs of Klipsch RP140SA's to go with it. Next would be my front's. I'll get either the signature series, or something with a Ribbon/Transducer design like the Monitor Gold's, or Ascend Towers matching all around for a 7.1 setup. Last thing to upgrade would be my sub.


----------



## bgtighe23

kenoh89 said:


> My system: *Nothing to sneeze at, but nothing special neither.*
> 
> 
> L/R Paradigm 100v.4
> Center: Paradigm S4v.1
> Surrounds: Signature s2v.1
> Sub: HSU VTF 15H
> Receiver: Onkyo TXSR608 - Ready to replace this dinosaur. Just got myself a new 4k TV Sharp 80" UH30. Was going to get the Marantz SR7010, but we're too close to 2016, so I'll wait and see what new features the new models will have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My upgrade plan's are to update my receiver so I can have Dolby Atmos and DTS:X 9.2.4 minimum, than get 4 pairs of Klipsch RP140SA's to go with it. Next would be my front's. I'll get either the signature series, or something with a Ribbon/Transducer design like the Monitor Gold's, or Ascend Towers matching all around for a 7.1 setup. Last thing to upgrade would be my sub.


It's special because it's yours. You put together your system. It's unique to only you, a 1 of a kind.
Enjoy the adventure.


----------



## barasn

bp3000 tl still a good choice? stereo and movie? whats the ideal price for it?


----------



## raducdumitru

Main 1: Canton Fonum 601
Main 2: Canton Fonum 400
Rear main 1: Canton Fonum 230
Center 1: Novex Smartline (I'll get Canton Fonum CM 30 when I'll find one).


----------



## ScottSFA

L/R: Polk TSx 330t
C: Polk TSx 250c
Surrounds: Polk TSx 220B
Sub: Polk PSW125
Receiver: Will soon be getting an Onkyo NR-1030

I'm eventually wanting to do a 5.1.4 setup. Can anybody recommend some good speakers for an Atmos setting (in ceiling)


----------



## KenM10759

Have you looked to see what Polk may offer to match their products you have?


----------



## Stroked385camar

L/R: Goldenear Trition Two
C: Goldenear Super Center XL
Surrounds: Goldenear Aon 2
Sub: Rythmik FV15HP
AVR: Anthem MRX 510


----------



## maxfli44

Panasonic 60" plasma, waiting for 4K before swapping out
Anthem AVM 50, AVM 60 on order
Anthem MCA 50
Cambridge Audio Azur 751 Bluray player
Arris cable box
Apple TV
Fronts Paradigm 85F
Centre Paradigm 55C
Surrounds Paradigm 25S
Sub Martin Logan Balance Force 210
All Kimber Kables


----------



## scarabeo500gt

4 Sunfire CRS 3's
1 Sunfire CRS 3C
2 Sunfire CRM 2's
2 Sunfire CRM 2bip's
2 Sunfire 2700 watt Sub's

5.2 Martin Logan MLT 2 set

Pair of Carver ALIII speakers


----------



## Bepaof8

Sony XBR-70X850B 4K HDTV
Paradigm Monitor 5 Fronts, CC-370 Center, ADP-370 Surrounds
Subs: SVS PB12-NSD/2, Energy EXL-S10
Comcast X-1 HD DVR Cable Box
Onkyo TX-NR646 Receiver
Sony BDPS6500 Bluray player
Panasonic DMP-BDT361 Bluray player
Toshiba HD-XA1 HD DVD player
Sony PS-3

...and I'm now a Grandpa to 19.


----------



## darthray

Bepaof8 said:


> Sony XBR-70X850B 4K HDTV
> Paradigm Monitor 5 Fronts, CC-370 Center, ADP-370 Surrounds
> Subs: SVS PB12-NSD/2, Energy EXL-S10
> Comcast X-1 HD DVR Cable Box
> Onkyo TX-NR646 Receiver
> Sony BDPS6500 Bluray player
> Panasonic DMP-BDT361 Bluray player
> Toshiba HD-XA1 HD DVD player
> Sony PS-3
> 
> ...and I'm now a Grandpa to 19.



19, Holly molly, you beat my 12.
Congratulation 


Ray


----------



## Coolerman

MY meager system:

Onkyo 818 Receiver
Sony 55" HX729
Sony BDP-S5500 Blue Ray
Sony PS3
Crown XLS1000 amp for fronts

Polk RTi12's fronts
Polk CSiA4 Center
Polk F/XiA4 side surrounds
Polk RTiA3's rear surrounds
Polk PSW505 sub

Still learning/tuning it as some of it was just added.


----------



## GeorgeSorfazian

Hey Guys! 
Here is my new Def Tech Setup!


----------



## darthray

GeorgeSorfazian said:


> Hey Guys!
> Here is my new Def Tech Setup!



Nice symmetry 


A few suggestion if you don't mind.


I would move your main about 6 inches forward.
Also move your center forward, so it stick out the shelf by about an inch.
Last, a nice big area carpet in front.


These little suggestions will greatly improve your sound, since it will help to reduce reflections.
A few minutes to move everything forward, a little bit longer to redo a calibration.
And if and when you add a carpet, another calibration.


Look very good, just little suggestions to improve your sound.


All the best.


Ray


----------



## bgtighe23

GeorgeSorfazian said:


> Hey Guys!
> Here is my new Def Tech Setup!


That looks great! Love the theme you have going on. Do you change them out to match the seasons?

What is that entertainment center and large shelves are those? They look very nice!


----------



## GeorgeSorfazian

darthray said:


> Nice symmetry
> 
> 
> A few suggestion if you don't mind.
> 
> 
> I would move your main about 6 inches forward.
> Also move your center forward, so it stick out the shelf by about an inch.
> Last, a nice big area carpet in front.
> 
> 
> These little suggestions will greatly improve your sound, since it will help to reduce reflections.
> A few minutes to move everything forward, a little bit longer to redo a calibration.
> And if and when you add a carpet, another calibration.
> 
> 
> Look very good, just little suggestions to improve your sound.
> 
> 
> All the best.
> 
> 
> Ray



Thank you Ray. 

Im kinda new for settings & placements for HT 

Been having issues with sound lately and the advise you gave might help; i will try that.
only reason I'm worried to bring it out 6'' on the towers my 2 year old might poke them with his home depot toy tools LOL.

Calibrate using the MCACC on the pioneer?


----------



## GeorgeSorfazian

bgtighe23 said:


> That looks great! Love the theme you have going on. Do you change them out to match the seasons?
> 
> What is that entertainment center and large shelves are those? They look very nice!


Thank you 
The Theme is my wife's job 
the center entertainment In the big holes there was glass shelfs i removed for the safety of my son... but i left the center top of the pioneer receiver to put FireTV ,Apple tv, Airport express & Harmony Elite hub


----------



## bgtighe23

GeorgeSorfazian said:


> Thank you
> The Theme is my wife's job
> the center entertainment In the big holes there was glass shelfs i removed for the safety of my son... but i left the center top of the pioneer receiver to put FireTV ,Apple tv, Airport express & Harmony Elite hub


It looks very nice.

But I was curious about the brand or model? Do you remember what it was?


----------



## GeorgeSorfazian

bgtighe23 said:


> It looks very nice.
> 
> But I was curious about the brand or model? Do you remember what it was?


Emm... i can't remember but i got it from easily furniture, when i go home from work i will see if i can find a name on it & ill let you know.


----------



## darthray

GeorgeSorfazian said:


> Thank you Ray.
> 
> Im kinda new for settings & placements for HT
> 
> Been having issues with sound lately and the advise you gave might help; i will try that.
> only reason I'm worried to bring it out 6'' on the towers my 2 year old might poke them with his home depot toy tools LOL.
> 
> Calibrate using the MCACC on the pioneer?



You are more than welcome


I like to help when I can.


For your 2 years old son, I don't think it will matter.
I don't think 6 inches forward or backward will make a difference at all.
If a kid want to poke at something, He/She will.
If you are not comfortable with moving them forward, leave them where they are.
You can always move them forward when you kid is a little bit more older, and know to not to touch.


I am not familiar with the MCACC on the pioneer.
I use Audyssey X32.
That said, all equalisation systems work pretty well the same, just some better than others.


Moving your center forward and a nice area carpet will still make a great improvement.


Ray


----------



## GeorgeSorfazian

darthray said:


> You are more than welcome
> 
> 
> I like to help when I can.
> 
> 
> For your 2 years old son, I don't think it will matter.
> I don't think 6 inches forward or backward will make a difference at all.
> If a kid want to poke at something, He/She will.
> If you are not comfortable with moving them forward, leave them where they are.
> You can always move them forward when you kid is a little bit more older, and know to not to touch.
> 
> 
> I am not familiar with the MCACC on the pioneer.
> I use Audyssey X32.
> That said, all equalisation systems work pretty well the same, just some better than others.
> 
> 
> Moving your center forward and a nice area carpet will still make a great improvement.
> 
> 
> Ray



Thanks Ray
i should look into the 10x10 rugs they sell... something better then nothing


----------



## darthray

GeorgeSorfazian said:


> Thanks Ray
> i should look into the 10x10 rugs they sell... something better then nothing



10x10 is a fair size and cover the front of your MLP.


Ray


----------



## Ronk489

New Member here:

Basement -- Martin Logan Monoliths iii that I got used.
Living Room -- Nohr Mini 9 (scanspeak 5 inch revelators) with Dennis Murphy designed and I built crossover.
Computer -- Optimus Lx55 with Seas woofer upgrade and updated crossover.
Bedroom 2 -- Axiom 5 inch speakers.
Bedroom 1 -- Okara OW1 (Vifa P13 woofer with Hiquphon OW1).

Too many other speakers laying around and am thinking of building a Fusion kit.


----------



## RMW1982

Blumenstein Orca's for my small surround system. Driven by a Yamaha RX-A1050.
Ascend Sierra 2's for my office. Driven by a Bottlehead Stereomour.
GR Research N3 for my main listening area. Driven by a Virtue Audio One.3.

Spare equipment:
Ascend Acoustics CBM-170
GR Research AV1s
AV123 X-LS Encore


----------



## BStinson

GeorgeSorfazian said:


> Hey Guys!
> Here is my new Def Tech Setup!


Looks really nice, I am new to the DefTech family also just purchased the 8040STs and the 8040HD. Still unpacking boxes from the move (wife won't let me do the HT until painting/boxes are finished for good reason.) Still debating trading in the 8040STs for the 8060s and penny pinching for a bit for the Atmos add-ons since the 8040s don't have em.


----------



## bgtighe23

BStinson said:


> Looks really nice, I am new to the DefTech family also just purchased the 8040STs and the 8040HD. Still unpacking boxes from the move (wife won't let me do the HT until painting/boxes are finished for good reason.) Still debating trading in the 8040STs for the 8060s and *penny pinching for a bit for the Atmos add-ons* since the 8040s don't have em.


Are the new DefTech speakers you're contemplating on getting (and your current ones) for HT only? If not, how much music? Are you a critical music listener or just an appreciater of good sound type of listener?

If this is for HT and a little music only, and keep the 8040ST and save some money for atmos. You shouldn't any real difference at all (the 8060s vs 8040s for HT) and adding atmos will (in theory) make your HT experience WAY more immersive as opposed to just the 8060s.

Also, don't skimp on the subs! I advice *penny pinching for a bit more sub*


----------



## rededteck

Front- Martin Logan Preface, Center-Martin Logan Encore, Rear-PSB Stratus Bronze, Subwoofer- Power Sound Audio XS30SE. A strange combination, but it works for me!


----------



## BStinson

bgtighe23 said:


> Are the new DefTech speakers you're contemplating on getting (and your current ones) for HT only? If not, how much music? Are you a critical music listener or just an appreciater of good sound type of listener?
> 
> If this is for HT and a little music only, and keep the 8040ST and save some money for atmos. You shouldn't any real difference at all (the 8060s vs 8040s for HT) and adding atmos will (in theory) make your HT experience WAY more immersive as opposed to just the 8060s.
> 
> Also, don't skimp on the subs! I advice *penny pinching for a bit more sub*


95% HT and 5% for music (I'm not too analytical on music except for my headphones 'HD 598s' for gaming). The 8060s have a Atmos speaker attachment to the top which replicates the in-ceiling experience. The house is pre-wired as a traditional 5.1 and I'm already using the two rears so unsure the best route for that. I have a AVR-X1200 which is Atmos capable and I'm already saving up for a Supercube or a used SVS.


----------



## bgtighe23

BStinson said:


> 95% HT and 5% for music (I'm not too analytical on music except for my headphones 'HD 598s' for gaming). The 8060s have a Atmos speaker attachment to the top which replicates the in-ceiling experience. The house is pre-wired as a traditional 5.1 and I'm already using the two rears so unsure the best route for that. I have a AVR-X1200 which is Atmos capable and I'm already saving up for a Supercube or a used SVS.


Atmos enabled speakers require certain room dimensions for them to work properly.

I would get an SVS sub over a supercube at a fixed price point.


----------



## BStinson

bgtighe23 said:


> Atmos enabled speakers require certain room dimensions for them to work properly.
> 
> I would get an SVS sub over a supercube at a fixed price point.


Yeah, my HT room = open concept living room probably not the best for Atmos.


----------



## AZTECSAVAGE

*MY setup!*

B&W CM10 S2 ROSENUT TOWERS-BI AMPED
B&W CM CENTRE S2 CENTER-BI AMPED
REARS-B&W DS3 MONO/DIPOL
SUB-Definitive Technology SUPERCUBE 8000-LFE
T.V-LG 65EF9500 OLED 
RECEIVER-MARANTZ SR7010+MARANTZ MM7025 STEREO AMPLIFIER
POWER CONDITIONER-PANAMAX 5400
XBOX ONE
APPLE TV
AUDIO QUEST CARBON HDMI CABLES
SPEAKER WIRE AUDIO QUEST X2 AWG 14GA
SUBWOOFER CABLE-AUDIO QUEST BLACK LAB


----------



## KenM10759

Nice setup there AZTECSAVAGE. It must sound really good in stereo mode.


How far away from the speakers do you sit? 


Nice choice of TV too! Those LG OLED sets give color and pop rivaling any plasma I've ever seen, beating many.


----------



## AZTECSAVAGE

kenm10759 said:


> nice setup there aztecsavage. It must sound really good in stereo mode.
> 
> 
> How far away from the speakers do you sit?
> 
> 
> Nice choice of tv too! Those lg oled sets give color and pop rivaling any plasma i've ever seen, beating many.


Thanks bro! & to answer your question ill show you a quick example and you tell me what you think? So from my entertainment center to the black chair is ruffly 10' and to the sofa is 14'. When im in stereo the sound staging is top notch, when I close my eyes its as if Adele was right there singing center stage live or who ever I decide to play. And honestly bro if I didn't work for Geek Squad HT as an installer there's know way I could of afforded that OLED. Because MSRP on those is cray cray, thank God for LG and there employee accommodations.


----------



## AZTECSAVAGE

*Working on getting this!*



KenM10759 said:


> Nice setup there AZTECSAVAGE. It must sound really good in stereo mode.
> 
> 
> How far away from the speakers do you sit?
> 
> 
> Nice choice of TV too! Those LG OLED sets give color and pop rivaling any plasma I've ever seen, beating many.


OPPO Smart 3D Wi-Fi Ready Blu-ray Player
SKU: 7299108 Model: BDP105
Check it out.


----------



## bgtighe23

AZTECSAVAGE said:


> Thanks bro! & to answer your question ill show you a quick example and you tell me what you think? So from my entertainment center to the black chair is ruffly 10' and to the sofa is 14'. When im in stereo the sound staging is top notch, when I close my eyes its as if Adele was right there singing center stage live or who ever I decide to play. And honestly bro if I didn't work for Geek Squad HT as an installer there's know way I could of afforded that OLED. Because MSRP on those is cray cray, thank God for LG and there employee accommodations.


Ever think about taking it to another step? Acoustic panels are a great investment and provide some great upgrades in SQ.


----------



## AZTECSAVAGE

bgtighe23 said:


> Ever think about taking it to another step? Acoustic panels are a great investment and provide some great upgrades in SQ.


Even though thats my HT room, @ the end of the day my wifey has to be happy with the aesthetics of the room & if I could find some AP that looked clean and flowed with our layout then id totally pursue it!


----------



## bgtighe23

Check out these panels -
Gik Acoustics:
(242 panel) http://www.gikacoustics.com/product/gik-acoustics-242-acoustic-panel/
(art panel) http://www.gikacoustics.com/product/gik-artpanel-acoustic-panels/

and 
ATS Acoustics: 
(panels) http://www.atsacoustics.com/panels
(art panels) http://www.atsacoustics.com/cat--Custom-Acoustic-Panels--112.html

Between the endless combinations of panel sizes, shapes, colors, and designs, I think you will be able to add several with a modest budget that would _really_ make a huge difference in SQ, and fit perfectly into the room. My room looked plain, and the panels not only added SQ, but also helped the room aesthetically, adding to walls that had almost nothing on them.

Unfortunately, Art Panels are rather expensive. But just a couple really make the room pop, while the started fabric panels accent the two Art Panels and the room. I personally only have standard fabric panels from both websites. I ordered 3 of the 242 panels and the rest are from ATS. My room is small and most of the panels are 24x24x2. After I receive my order, I believe I will have 5 24x48s and the rest 24x24.

I purchased 5 panels for the L,R speaker and listened to lots of 2-channel music before I had my new subs, when I finished and installed the subs, I watched a movie and was floored by the bad SQ from the center. I added 2 more panels for the center and was amazed by the instant difference (after re-running Audyssey).

I have 10 more panels that I ordered Monday, which should be here Monday, Jan. 4th.


----------



## darthray

AZTECSAVAGE said:


> B&W CM10 S2 ROSENUT TOWERS-BI AMPED
> B&W CM CENTRE S2 CENTER-BI AMPED
> REARS-B&W DS3 MONO/DIPOL
> SUB-Definitive Technology SUPERCUBE 8000-LFE
> T.V-LG 65EF9500 OLED
> RECEIVER-MARANTZ SR7010+MARANTZ MM7025 STEREO AMPLIFIER
> POWER CONDITIONER-PANAMAX 5400
> XBOX ONE
> APPLE TV
> AUDIO QUEST CARBON HDMI CABLES
> SPEAKER WIRE AUDIO QUEST X2 AWG 14GA
> SUBWOOFER CABLE-AUDIO QUEST BLACK LAB



Very nice equipment
And look very nice!


I do have a small suggestion, if you don't mind.


From your picture, the front of your center is about an inch inside the edge of top shelf.
To move it, so the front stick out about an inch of the shelf (sticking out a little).
This little move, about 2 inches forward cost nothing but a little bit of time.
And should improve your center sound, since it would reduce any chance of reflection from the top of that shelf.


Ray


----------



## Bob852

Jack William said:


> Hello There,
> 
> 
> Need your help. I purchased Monitor Audio GX gold 300, I have started to feel problems in my ear, non of the people in the family is having any issue, Went to the Doctor, no issues. I am running this on Marantz SR6006. No doubt these are powerful speakers with ribbon tweeter, sound amazing attention to detail. some time too detail. Some advised me the amp is not enough for this, need to get much powerful one, like the SR 7010. Would you think changing amp is crucial. it is quite a strange situation. I am visiting ENT specialist to check my years. The ear pain is deep inside as if there is some sort of pressure in the ear, this has made my ear sensitive.
> does ribbon tweeter require powerful amp?
> Thank you


I bought the Monitor Audio Gold because I wanted to upgrade and absolutely loved the Silver line. I know first hand what you are talking about. I have no idea if it is the ribbon tweeder but like you the Golds just killed my ears - very harsh. Oh, how I wanted to like the Golds. I keep telling myself dont worry they are just very detailed, my ears will get used to them. I gave them them three weeks and they went out the door. My ears thanked me.


----------



## AZTECSAVAGE

bgtighe23 said:


> Check out these panels -
> Gik Acoustics:
> (242 panel) http://www.gikacoustics.com/product/gik-acoustics-242-acoustic-panel/
> (art panel) http://www.gikacoustics.com/product/gik-artpanel-acoustic-panels/
> 
> and
> ATS Acoustics:
> (panels) http://www.atsacoustics.com/panels
> (art panels) http://www.atsacoustics.com/cat--Custom-Acoustic-Panels--112.html
> 
> Between the endless combinations of panel sizes, shapes, colors, and designs, I think you will be able to add several with a modest budget that would _really_ make a huge difference in SQ, and fit perfectly into the room. My room looked plain, and the panels not only added SQ, but also helped the room aesthetically, adding to walls that had almost nothing on them.
> 
> Unfortunately, Art Panels are rather expensive. But just a couple really make the room pop, while the started fabric panels accent the two Art Panels and the room. I personally only have standard fabric panels from both websites. I ordered 3 of the 242 panels and the rest are from ATS. My room is small and most of the panels are 24x24x2. After I receive my order, I believe I will have 5 24x48s and the rest 24x24.
> 
> I purchased 5 panels for the L,R speaker and listened to lots of 2-channel music before I had my new subs, when I finished and installed the subs, I watched a movie and was floored by the bad SQ from the center. I added 2 more panels for the center and was amazed by the instant difference (after re-running Audyssey).
> 
> I have 10 more panels that I ordered Monday, which should be here Monday, Jan. 4th.


Wow that seriously just changed my options quite a bit, thanks bro! I'll have to go over the selections with the wifey and I'll keep y'all posted.


----------



## AZTECSAVAGE

darthray said:


> Very nice equipment
> And look very nice!
> 
> 
> I do have a small suggestion, if you don't mind.
> 
> 
> From your picture, the front of your center is about an inch inside the edge of top shelf.
> To move it, so the front stick out about an inch of the shelf (sticking out a little).
> This little move, about 2 inches forward cost nothing but a little bit of time.
> And should improve your center sound, since it would reduce any chance of reflection from the top of that shelf.
> 
> 
> Ray


Thanks bro, duly noted.


----------



## bgtighe23

AZTECSAVAGE said:


> Wow that seriously just changed my options quite a bit, thanks bro! I'll have to go over the selections with the wifey and I'll keep y'all posted.


At this point in your setup, it's probably hands down the best upgrade you could make for the dollar. Testing the panels out like I did, (seen in the post that you quoted me in) really showed the difference. I thought I was literally listening to two different speakers from way different price points.


----------



## AZTECSAVAGE

bgtighe23 said:


> At this point in your setup, it's probably hands down the best upgrade you could make for the dollar. Testing the panels out like I did, (seen in the post that you quoted me in) really showed the difference. I thought I was literally listening to two different speakers from way different price points.


Bro I was up all last night looking at the infinite possibilities in AP, So for both side walls i'm doing huge galaxy pics split up into threes, and for the ceiling i'm going with ATS ceiling AP which will cover the entire ceiling. I cant thank you enough bro, i'm seriously looking forward to hearing the improvement in SQ. Like I said bro as soon as everything arrives and I get it installed I'll be posting pics!


----------



## AZTECSAVAGE

bgtighe23 said:


> At this point in your setup, it's probably hands down the best upgrade you could make for the dollar. Testing the panels out like I did, (seen in the post that you quoted me in) really showed the difference. I thought I was literally listening to two different speakers from way different price points.


Bro I was up all last night looking at the infinite possibilities in AP, So for both side walls i'm doing huge galaxy pics split up into threes, and for the ceiling i'm going with ATS ceiling AP which will cover the entire ceiling. I cant thank you enough bro, i'm seriously looking forward to hearing the improvement in SQ. Like I said bro as soon as everything arrives and I get it installed I'll be posting pics!


----------



## Glenstr

Hi all - new SS aficionado - 

Currently my setup is two HPM-150 speakers I bought (on sale) for $500 each in 1978. I've been listening to two channel with my TV for eons and just picked up a Pioneer VSX-1124k receiver so I could get more HDMI inputs and FINALLY get some surround sound. 

Right now I'm trying to decide which speakers would complement my big HPM's the best and be unobtrusive at the same time as my room is very small. I just started a thread last night on this here


----------



## frostbyte3964

My HT set up has Status Acoustic Titus, Atlas and Mediette center. I just added a 2 channel listening set up of Voce Fina Status speakers.


----------



## KenM10759

frostbyte3964 said:


> My HT set up has Status Acoustic Titus, Atlas and Mediette center. I just added a 2 channel listening set up of Voce Fina Status speakers.


Really cool stuff they had, appears you can only get those Voce Fina stand mounts now. Which of the Titus and Atlas units do you have and in what finishes? What are you driving them with? I expect it's some equally good DAC/pre-amp/power amp set-up. Got pics??


Congratulations, it's definitely a level I hope to achieve in a couple years though not necessarily in that make.


----------



## eggsy

I am just starting my system and have B&W 601s3 and B&W centre s2


----------



## Adream2018

delete duplicate


----------



## Adream2018

Some updated photos...

*One PSA V3600i resides in the back right corner of the room. The second is in the back left corner of the room. All 6 subs are hooked up with SVS Soundpath Interconnect cables. To the right of the sub, along the back wall is my fifth RF7 II that is waiting patiently to replace the RC-64 II as my center speaker.*





*The 2 Klipsch R-115SW 15" subs that used to reside in the back corners of the room are now placed between (or inside) the 2 RF7 II front main speakers. This is the same location where my JBL S412P towers with built in subs used to be for the last 15 years or so. For the last year, I used those subs combined with 4 corner loaded R-115SW subs, so I am very familiar with these locations. Also, the height of the sub is a perfect fit underneath my AT screen.*



*Now, all 4 R-115SW subs reside along the front wall...two corner loaded, outside the 2 RF7 II front mains and the other 2 inside the front mains. So, once I replace the center channel speakers as noted above, from left to right, we will have the left corner loaded sub, the left front main, another sub, the center speaker, another sub, the right main and finally the right corner loaded sub. I ordered a Mid Atlantic rack (in transit), so once that arrives I can remove the TV stand and place all the equipment in the rack in the back of the room and replace my center channel speaker as mentioned above.*



*My Bell'O SP200 36" speaker stands arrived. So, I was able to place my RB-81 II front wide surrounds on them. Those speakers are angled in toward the primary listening position. In the last photos I posted they were temporarily sitting on the corner subs.*



*The front mains have now been moved out and angled in. They reside under the front heights as shown below. This will leave only the RF7 II center channel sitting behind the AT screen.*



Much, much more still to come. Including wire/cable management which will be addressed using the following techniques: 
a) Legrand cable raceways will be used to conceal both rear surrounds and both front height surrounds from shelf to floor, Epson Power cord & HDMI cable and the Elite Screen power cord;
b) Electriduct 2" split wire tubing will be used behind the Mid Atlantic AV rack. There will be five separate 5' lengths to group each of the following and keep them apart from one another: 1) power cords, 2) speaker wire, 3) interconnects, 4) HDMI/Video cables and 5) ethernet cables;
c) Velcro one-wrap thin self-gripping ties to separate the wires/cables (as described above) wherever they are not visible; and
d) Gaffer Power professional premium grade gaffer tape to separate the wires/cables (as described above) wherever they are visible.

*I hope everyone has a very Happy New Year! Thanks for all the help. I appreciate it.*


----------



## KenM10759

Tony, nice system components but wow that room is awfully full and DOMINATED by speakers. I can't see a Denon X5200 ever taxing them but loud enough to blow your ears out. Adding more amps...might as well blow the whole room apart. 


Serious note: I hope there's still fast easy exit access in case of emergency. OTOH, excellent as a tornado shelter. The speakers would hold up a collapsed ceiling/roof.


P.S. - Delete the one double post.


----------



## KenM10759

eggsy said:


> I am just starting my system and have B&W 601s3 and B&W centre s2



Modest yet excellent start. Keeping your eyes open for some similar B&W's as surrounds? Got sub?


----------



## bontrager

Just purchased a pair of Dahlquist DQ-20I ( the I version is bi-ampable) from Ebay. Think they were made in the nineties ( retailed for $2,000.00) after the Dahluist DQ-10. The woofers have been professionally re foamed (understand that it may have been a weak spot with these woofers) and also the coils and the caps have been replaced with Regnar products. 

They sound wonderful; the imaging is amazing. I have been buying speakers since 1966, starting with Advents and have had various Magnepans, Electrostatics ( can't remember the brand), Spicas, Eminent Technology, Emerald Physics and others.

The Dq-10's were recognized a one of the 10 most outstanding speaker designs a number of years ago.

May try bi-amping as one review suggested bu not sure how to do that especially if an electronic crossover is required


----------



## frostbyte3964

bontrager said:


> Jay try bi-amping as one review suggested bu not sure how to do that especially if an electronic crossover is required


You should not need an electronic crossover. The internal one should do that automatically with the passive network. Just amplification needed. My Status are triamped and use the internal, but I happen to also have an electronic crossover. I may try and bypass the internal, but it sounds like a lot of work for possibly messing up the slopes.


----------



## frostbyte3964

KenM10759 said:


> Really cool stuff they had, appears you can only get those Voce Fina stand mounts now. Which of the Titus and Atlas units do you have and in what finishes? What are you driving them with? I expect it's some equally good DAC/pre-amp/power amp set-up. Got pics??.


Ken,
I am using a pair of momo Odyssey Extreme SE's. I just ordered an Oppo BDP-105D for the source. I'm using my Marantz processor until that gets here. 

I was in Utah on vacation and went by the RBH factory. Heard them and walked out with their display models. They are a work of art and sound amazing too.


----------



## frostbyte3964

Files were too large originally.

This is what it is right now. I need another amp for running the house speakers to that jack on the wall.


----------



## KenM10759

Works for me! Cool looking speakers which I'm told sound even better than they look.


Now you had said you also have their Titus and Atlas, got any photos of those?


----------



## frostbyte3964

KenM10759 said:


> Now you had said you also have their Titus and Atlas, got any photos of those?


I'm just starting a new build so pics now would just be of the speakers along the walls. ^_^ I'll post as I get the room changing. Just ordered the step for the back row.


----------



## bontrager

frostbyte3964 said:


> You should not need an electronic crossover. The internal one should do that automatically with the passive network. Just amplification needed. My Status are triamped and use the internal, but I happen to also have an electronic crossover. I may try and bypass the internal, but it sounds like a lot of work for possibly messing up the slopes.



Thank you for the update, that is good news. When using the DQ-20I for the first time I noticed that the male vocals were a little cloudy; wasn't thrilled (listed to the Moody Blues Days of Future Past (" breather deep the gathering doom"....). 
I was using a Musical Paradise
75 watt per channel intergrated tube amp (http://www.musicalparadise.ca/store/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=74).. 

Trying to go all tubes in my latest setup. I decided to switch to my Parasound Classic 2100 preamp and connected it into the Musical Paradise integrated amp and the difference was night and day. Male vocal sounded clear and not withdrawn; so to for the Jazz and Classical music that I was listening to (also imaged better). I am going to keep that set up and just use the tube integrated amp as a power amp only ( it's also self biasing).

I really think this speaker can find fault with lesser electronics or those not suited for it.

I may try to by amp in the future.


----------



## Adream2018

KenM10759 said:


> Tony, nice system components but wow that room is awfully full and DOMINATED by speakers. I can't see a Denon X5200 ever taxing them but loud enough to blow your ears out. Adding more amps...might as well blow the whole room apart.
> 
> 
> Serious note: I hope there's still fast easy exit access in case of emergency. OTOH, excellent as a tornado shelter. The speakers would hold up a collapsed ceiling/roof.
> 
> 
> P.S. - Delete the one double post.


Thanks.

Yes, luckily at 46 years old, I am not in need of Testosterone Replacement Therapy!


----------



## Biohazr2d

Family Room:

Paradigm Monitor 9 Fronts
Paradigm Monitor Center 3
Paradigm Mini Monitor Surrounds
Paradigm DSP-3200


Home Theater:
Monitor Audio Silver 6 Fronts
Monitor Audio Silver Centre
Monitor Audio CT-165 In Ceiling Sides
Monitor Audio CT-165 In Ceiling Rears
SVS PB-2000


----------



## antwon412

Just replaced my Polk t90e fronts, csi3 center and SVS pb10 sub with some Monitor Audio Silver rs8 fronts, a Monitor Silver LCR center and a SVS PC-Ultra sub. 

Only paid $350 for the new stuff!

Crappy iPad photo in a dark room.


----------



## Shadowed

antwon412 said:


> Just replaced my Polk t90e fronts, csi3 center and SVS pb10 sub with some Monitor Audio Silver rs8 fronts, a Monitor Silver LCR center and a SVS PC-Ultra sub.
> 
> Only paid $350 for the new stuff!
> 
> Crappy iPad photo in a dark room.


Wow, good score... you know people who know people?


----------



## antwon412

Shadowed said:


> Wow, good score... you know people who know people?


Craigslist. Guy was selling it all because his wife didn't like it. Good thing for me the average person searching craigslist doesn't know what SVS or Monitor Audio is. 

I bet if it was BOSE it would've sold quick!


----------



## darthray

antwon412 said:


> Craigslist. Guy was selling it all because his wife didn't like it. Good thing for me the average person searching craigslist doesn't know what SVS or Monitor Audio is.
> 
> I bet if it was BOSE it would've sold quick!


 
+1 on that.
Took me two years to sell my two SVS PB12Plus/2
I also have still have an Audio/Video processor (Onkyo PRS-886) with balance input/output collecting dust


Ray


----------



## ManBarra

Aperions demo room!


----------



## b.dawson85

Can't post a picture yet but I just jumped into the tower realm!


Polk T50 towers x2
Polk T30 Center
Dayton SUB-1200


These are all coupled with a Pioneer VSX-530-K receiver.


I caught the Polks on sale for $79.99 each and the Dayton for $119 shipped. Awesome setup for


----------



## b.dawson85

Subscribed as well..


----------



## ceptorman

ManBarra said:


> Aperions demo room!


Very nice….I'll bet that produces a wall of sound.


----------



## cmacnulty

Hi I was hoping might be able provide me with some pricing info. We had our family room redone in 1989. The contractor bought two sets of NHT ceiling speakers. They have never been use still in the original box.
Thought I would though them up on Ebay but I have no idea what their value is. They are CS-6-1 CI. Anyone have an idea as to whether they have any value or not.

Thanks 
Charles


----------



## jshaw81

I know my system is not tonally matching but this is what I got and it sounds good to me. However, I would like to either upgrade my center to match my mains or vice/versa. My problem is my TV is mounted above my fireplace and there is little room for my center so I have to use a small center channel speaker. Previously had a Klipsch Quintet system and my current set up sounds far better. 


Receiver- Denon 1612
Mains- B&W 602's S2
Center- Definitive Tech ProCenter 1000
Rear Surrounds- Electrovoice EVID 8.2 In-Ceiling
Sub- Klipsch 10


----------



## freesole

Just purchased a pair of Focal Aria 936s. Really looking forward to seeing how they perform at home after listening to them in store. 

Currently...

Front: Epos Epic 5
Center: Aperion Verus Grande
Sub: HSU VTF-3 Mk5 HP


----------



## yanks1

Have 2 residences so below are our current 4 set-ups

Out of State Vacation home:

1st floor: Denon S900W driving 2 Polk LSiM703 Bookshelfs with Csi3 Center, Polk PSW125 Sub and 2 rear Polk RC80i 8" ceiling speakers (the LSiM speakers sound great)
2nd floor: mid 2000's Yamaha HTR 5860 driving Chane A3rx-c fronts & A2rx-c center w/Outlaw X12 sub; rears are older small Celestion bookshelfs. (That sub is amazing and the Chane A3 are great value)

Primary Residence:

Main floor: Parasound HCA 800II 2 channel amp w/Sony ES pre-amp; Driving Polk Tsi200 bookshelf speakers; great 2 channel system for music & also has Polk PSW110 Sub that adds a little oomph (love the 2 channel Parasound Amp, bought it new in 1991)

Finished Basement: Mid 90's Yamaha HTR 5450 5.1 amp driving Polk early 2000's Rt55i bookshelfs with Polk R15 rears & Veloydne 150 watt sub. (Those older Polk bookshelfs really rock)


----------



## yanks1

We have 2 residences, so below are our current 4 set-ups

Out of State Vacation home:

1st floor: Denon S900W driving 2 recently purchased Polk LSiM703 Bookshelfs with Csi3 Center, Polk PSW125 Sub and 2 rear Polk RC80i 8" ceiling speakers (the LSiM speakers sound great)
2nd floor: mid 2000's Yamaha HTR 5860 driving Chane A3rx-c fronts & A2rx-c center w/Outlaw X12 sub; rears are older small Celestion bookshelfs. (That sub is amazing and the Chane A3 are great value)

Primary Residence:

Main floor: Parasound HCA 800II 2 channel amp w/Sony ES pre-amp; Driving Polk Tsi200 bookshelf speakers; great 2 channel system for music & also has Polk PSW110 Sub that adds a little oomph (love the 2 channel Parasound Amp, bought it new in 1991)

Finished Basement: Mid 90's Yamaha HTR 5450 5.1 amp driving Polk early 2000's Rt55i bookshelfs with Polk R15 rears & Veloydne 150 watt sub. (Those older Polk bookshelfs really rock)


----------



## Tharbamar

I have a pair of Ascend Acoustics Sierra NrT towers speakers in my main 2 channel and Andrew Jones Pioneer BS22/ELAC B5 rotating in second 2 channel system.


----------



## dm465531

I have two setups. One upstairs and one downstairs. One is for today's media including bluray and consoles such as PS4 and XBone. While the other one is for my CED, Laserdisc, Beta and VCR. 
TV: 
Visio 40in (can't remember model number)

Projector:
Panasonic AE-8000

Speakers (Today's system):
B&W CT 7.3 - Center
B&W CWM 664 - Rears
B&W CT 7.3 - Fronts
Definitive Tech Supercube 2 - Sub 

Speakers (Legacy System):
M&K 750 - Center
M&K 750 - Fronts
M&K 1250 - Sub
No Rears

Audio and Video Equipment (Today's System):
Yamaha CXA-5000 - Pre/Pro 
Emotiva XPA-5 - Amplifier
Oppo 103 - Blu-Ray
Sony DVP-CX995V - DVD Carousel
Rega P3 - Record Player

Audio and Video Equipment (Legacy System):
Denon AVR-5700 - Receiver 
Denon DVD-9000 - DVD Player
Panasonic LX-900 - Laserdisc Player

Extras:
Apple TV 1st & 3rd Gen.
PS4
XBONE
Furman Elite-20 PF i - Power Source Conditioner
Elite Screens Prime Vision Peregrine Twin - Projector Screen


----------



## ceptorman

Remember….we love pics


----------



## KJSteward

ceptorman said:


> Remember….we love pics


Here's a pic of my story so far.

Yamaha RX-A730 being fed by a couple of PCs, a Mac, Panasonic 3D BluRay, Philips DVD and CD player and AppleTV

outputting to Martin Logan Theos, Polk Audio LSiM704, ML Motion 40 and Motion 20. Couple of subs. The DefTechs are temporary and hooked up the the Yamaha's zone 2.


----------



## gadz

for my stereo i choose ls50..

my ht still long way to go..


----------



## ceptorman

KJSteward said:


> Here's a pic of my story so far.
> 
> Yamaha RX-A730 being fed by a couple of PCs, a Mac, Panasonic 3D BluRay, Philips DVD and CD player and AppleTV
> 
> outputting to Martin Logan Theos, Polk Audio LSiM704, ML Motion 40 and Motion 20. Couple of subs. The DefTechs are temporary and hooked up the the Yamaha's zone 2.


Very nice KJ


----------



## bgtighe23

Here are a few progression pictures:

My "first" setup - Sept. 2014 
Pioneer FS52 (matching center)/Dayton Audio SUB-1000. The surrounds were Dayton Audio B652s










1st upgrade - Jan. 2015
HTD Level 3 bookshelves (matching center)/Outlaw LFM-1 Plus. FS52s moved to surround duty and sold the SUB-1000/Pioneer 22 center


















2nd upgrade - March 2015
Martin Logan Motion 40s/Motion 15 (center)/SVS PB-1000 - I used the LFM-1 Plus for a while with the PB-1000. I sold the LFM-1 Plus because I preferred the SQ of the PB-1000
HTD Level 2 towers for surround Duty - traded in the Level 3 bookshelves/center
I held onto (closeted) the Pioneer FS52s
Added a few Acoustic Panels from ATS

1st update - Around Aug. 2015
Sold PB-1000 and auditioned SB-2000s
Returned after finding the SB-2000s was still not enough LFE/ULF

2nd update - Nov. 2015
I hook the plunge into DIY and ordered dual UM-18 kits from PE (Parts Express). 
First picture shows them being pushed into place
Second shows the first setup with the UM-18s and the Motion 40s back into place
Added a few more acoustic panels


















3rd update - Jan. 2016
Sold the entertainment center/Purchased media towers
Added several more panels and three 242 Panels from GIK
Current setup










3rd upgrade - TBA
Change out the White panels with Red ones
Sell Motion 40s/Motion 15 to -
Purchase 3 R55Ti/Fluance Signature towers/Emotiva Passive Arimotiv towers (will audition each)
Purchase dual UM-15s to each side of the LP.

Thanks


----------



## Soccer1725

*My new setup*

I have a Sony STR-DN840. I just upgraded from the Monoprice Premium 5.1 to a Klipsch setup.

2 RP-260F
1 RP-440C
2 RP-250S
1 R-112SW

It's amazing the difference. I knew I was missing some bass performance but the amount of stuff I can hear now with the new speakers is truly amazing. I'm planning on upgrading my receiver soon and probably getting some Klipsch CDT-5650-C II for ATMOS. Should be fun!


----------



## ceptorman

Soccer1725 said:


> I have a Sony STR-DN840. I just upgraded from the Monoprice Premium 5.1 to a Klipsch setup.
> 
> 2 RP-260F
> 1 RP-440C
> 2 RP-250S
> 1 R-112SW
> 
> It's amazing the difference. I knew I was missing some bass performance but the amount of stuff I can hear now with the new speakers is truly amazing. I'm planning on upgrading my receiver soon and probably getting some Klipsch CDT-5650-C II for ATMOS. Should be fun!



Sweet….congrats!


----------



## Nightlord

Living room stereo:
Ino Audio pi60s-s (only pair in existance, yet at least)
8 sealed subwoofers with NHT 1259

Small Tv-room surround:
Fronts: Ino Audio piP
Center: Ino Audio iP
Surrounds: 8x Ino Audio ambience2
Subwoofers: 4x Ino Audio profundusX

Cinema:
Fronts: Ino Audio i32s
Center: Ino Audio i16s
Surrounds: Ino Audio ambience2
Subwoofers: 6x Ino Audio infraY
And currently not use
Front Wide: Carlsson OA52.2 
Front High: Carlsson OA51LE
Ceiling speakers: 4x Ino Audio ambience1

Workbench stereo:
Wijk Wizard Jr Signature

And currently not in any system:
Canton Digital 1.1
Diy Line arrays


----------



## Ckubs

Im only 21 but this is my system its still a work in process but sounds pretty damn good. 

Preamp- Integra DHC 80.3 
Power Amps- Emotiva XPA-100 (X3), B&K 125.2
Front L/R- Goldenear Triton 7's
Center Goldenear SuperCenter XL
Rears- Definitive Studiomonitor 450's
Subwoofer- HSU VTF-15H

Im Located in the Philadelphia Area. I work at Audiolab so if your in the area stop in for a visit to discuss some audio stuff.


----------



## Ckubs

Im only 21 but this is my system its still a work in process but sounds pretty damn good. 

Preamp- Integra DHC 80.3 
Power Amps- Emotiva XPA-100 (X3), B&K 125.2
Front L/R- Goldenear Triton 7's
Center Goldenear SuperCenter XL
Rears- Definitive Studiomonitor 450's
Subwoofer- HSU VTF-15H

Im Located in the Philadelphia Area. I work at Audiolab so if your in the area stop in for a visit to discuss some audio stuff.


----------



## primetime74

L&R Martin Logan Motion 40's
C Martin Logan Motion 8
AVR Pioneer SC-81

Next up I'm looking to ad a sub, not sure which one. Then I'll add the surrounds in time. I bi-amp my fronts, so I won't be getting the rears for a 7.1, I'll stick with a 5.1.


----------



## primetime74

L&R Martin Logan Motion 40's
C Martin Logan Motion 8
AVR Pioneer SC-81

Next up I'm looking to ad a sub, not sure which one. Then I'll add the surrounds in time. I bi-amp my fronts, so I won't be getting the rears for a 7.1, I'll stick with a 5.1.


----------



## darthray

Ckubs said:


> Im only 21 but this is my system its still a work in process but sounds pretty damn good.
> 
> Preamp- Integra DHC 80.3
> Power Amps- Emotiva XPA-100 (X3), B&K 125.2
> Front L/R- Goldenear Triton 7's
> Center Goldenear SuperCenter XL
> Rears- Definitive Studiomonitor 450's
> Subwoofer- HSU VTF-15H
> 
> Im Located in the Philadelphia Area. I work at Audiolab so if your in the area stop in for a visit to discuss some audio stuff.



Some serious gears for your age
Any pics?


Ray


----------



## Ckubs

darthray said:


> Ckubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im only 21 but this is my system its still a work in process but sounds pretty damn good.
> 
> Preamp- Integra DHC 80.3
> Power Amps- Emotiva XPA-100 (X3), B&K 125.2
> Front L/R- Goldenear Triton 7's
> Center Goldenear SuperCenter XL
> Rears- Definitive Studiomonitor 450's
> Subwoofer- HSU VTF-15H
> 
> Im Located in the Philadelphia Area. I work at Audiolab so if your in the area stop in for a visit to discuss some audio stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some serious gears for your age
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any pics?
> 
> 
> Ray
Click to expand...


Of course. I know that it isn't proper placement but I still live at home while I'm in college and am working with the room I have. It may be a little ugly but it sound pretty sweet. Most likely upgrading to triton ones around April.


----------



## KenM10759

Ckubs said:


> Of course. I know that it isn't proper placement but I still live at home while I'm in college and am working with the room I have. It may be a little ugly but it sound pretty sweet. Most likely upgrading to triton ones around April.


Nice! When I was your age I was blowing my money on motorcycles, cars, partying and women. The bike got me women, the car kept the women, the partying kept me broke, and the woman I ended up marrying at 21 now keeps me company. Audio stuff wasn't even on the radar.


----------



## Ckubs

Haha I found a woman that I've been with for 5 years and she let's me buy all the audio stuff I want and doesn't care how it looks. Slowly she is starting to turn into an audiophile too!


----------



## bgtighe23

Ckubs said:


> Of course. I know that it isn't proper placement but I still live at home while I'm in college and am working with the room I have. It may be a little ugly but it sound pretty sweet. Most likely upgrading to triton ones around April.


Any reason you chose the XPA-100s (x3) as opposed to the XPA-3?

Nice seeing someone else our age well into this hobby.


----------



## TheNightwisher

Ckubs said:


> Haha I found a woman that I've been with for 5 years and she let's me buy all the audio stuff I want and doesn't care how it looks. Slowly she is starting to turn into an audiophile too!


That's the dream man!


----------



## na_rsx

Hey everybody,

So before I had a decent Onkyo HTIB, but when my sub blew out I just decided to upgrade everything. Right now I have a:

Sony Bravia 60"
Sony 850DN
Sony PS4
Comcast HD
Episode 700 Towers
Episode 700 Bookshelves
Episode 700 Center
Martin Logan Dynamo 300

Right now I have a basic 5.1 configuration, which is temp, I just got the rear mounts for the bookshelves, needed to find some that can support a 15lb bookshelf lol. And I plan on bi-amping the front towers, btw I am surprised on the power of the Martin Logan, for a 8" at 75rms, it hits the lows, right now I have the level set to 1/4 and it shakes the house. But I feel once I bi-amp my towers, I might need to upgrade or up that level. Below is a pic of my setup, keep in mind its temporary lol


----------



## Ckubs

I chose 3 xpa 100s because they were closing them out at 219 a piece. Sweet deal on them.


----------



## Jason136969

Well I posted up what I had a couple months ago or so but I didn't show any pics so....here's a few pics of my set up.
Pioneer Elite SC-79 receiver, XBox1, Sony Blu-Ray player, Direct TV, Harmony Ultimate Remote.....Def Tech 8080 7.3 surround system. 7.3 you might ask yourself?? Yep....for those of you not familiar with Definitive Technology speakers they have a powered sub in their tower speakers and in their center channel...there's where you get the .3 These are the BP8080-ST tower front speakers along with the CS8080ST center channel. Those 3 speakers all have built in subs. And they ROCK!! The towers have a 455 watt powered 12" sub in them and the center has a 5"x10" 300 watt powered sub in it! THAT....is A LOT of subwoofer my friends!! I have the center fairly low and I let the towers handle the majority of the sub output.


----------



## Jason136969




----------



## darthray

Ckubs said:


> Haha I found a woman that I've been with for 5 years and she let's me buy all the audio stuff I want and doesn't care how it looks. Slowly she is starting to turn into an audiophile too!


 
Definitely a keeper, make sure to threat Her right.



bgtighe23 said:


> Any reason you chose the XPA-100s (x3) as opposed to the XPA-3?
> 
> Nice seeing someone else our age well into this hobby.


 
New meat for the grinder and a big welcome to this Hobby
Joke aside, it is nice to see younger people getting involve


Ray


----------



## darthray

TheNightwisher said:


> That's the dream man!



+1


My beautiful and wonderful wife of 28 and going 29 years, let me do upgrades every years, and many time, it was in the thousands 


So when you find such a companion, you also have to make sure to return the favor.




Ray


----------



## darthray

Ckubs said:


> I chose 3 xpa 100s because they were closing them out at 219 a piece. Sweet deal on them.



A very wise move on your part


Ray


----------



## darthray

Jason136969 said:


>



Thanks for posting some pics

Nice system and have one small suggestion.
Move your center speaker about 2" forward.


By the way, your chairs look a lot like mine (Breithline?, sorry about the miss spelling).


Ray


----------



## Jason136969

darthray said:


> Thanks for posting some pics
> 
> Nice system and have one small suggestion.
> Move your center speaker about 2" forward.
> 
> 
> By the way, your chairs look a lot like mine (Breithline?, sorry about the miss spelling).
> 
> 
> Ray


Darthray...the furniture is La-z-boy. There's a sofa and a loveseat with center cup holders and a hidey hole under the center arm rest.  A few pages back I read about moving the center forward some and I did. The leading edge is at the edge of the entertainment center. What will moving it forward a couple more inches help?


----------



## darthray

Jason136969 said:


> Darthray...the furniture is La-z-boy. There's a sofa and a loveseat with center cup holders and a hidey hole under the center arm rest.  A few pages back I read about moving the center forward some and I did. The leading edge is at the edge of the entertainment center. What will moving it forward a couple more inches help?



About an inch out of the leading edge , should help to remove most of the reflection point.
Try it, if you do not hear a difference, all you have to do is to move-it back.


Ray


----------



## Jason136969

Well okay then...I'll move it out n check it out n see how big sounds. Any tips I get are appreciated. í ½í±�


----------



## hoopsrgreat

I am running a Pioneer Elite sc-79 for my receiver in a 7.2 system.

Fronts are Mirage OM-5
The Surrounds are Mirage OM7
And rears are also Mirage OM7
Subs are:
Elemental Designs a7s-450 18" 1300 Watt
HSU VTF-15H MK2

Hw the heck do I upload an image? Its asking for a URL??


----------



## hoopsrgreat

I am running a Pioneer Elite sc-79 for my receiver in a 7.2 system.

Fronts are Mirage OM-5
The Surrounds are Mirage OM7
And rears are also Mirage OM7
Subs are:
Elemental Designs a7s-450 18" 1300 Watt
HSU VTF-15H MK2

Hw the heck do I upload an image? Its asking for a URL??


----------



## hoopsrgreat

Jason136969 said:


>


Do you close those doors when watching movies? That dvr and receiver put out decent heat. Enclosed in that unit if closed off is just too much heat for me.


----------



## KJSteward

hoopsrgreat said:


> I am running a Pioneer Elite sc-79 for my receiver in a 7.2 system.
> 
> Fronts are Mirage OM-5
> The Surrounds are Mirage OM7
> And rears are also Mirage OM7
> Subs are:
> Elemental Designs a7s-450 18" 1300 Watt
> HSU VTF-15H MK2
> 
> Hw the heck do I upload an image? Its asking for a URL??


Drag it into the area indicated in my screenshot. Then right-click on it, select "Copy Image URL", paste that into your post, get rid of the blurb after the image number, add







to the end and your image will show full size in your post.


----------



## hoopsrgreat




----------



## hoopsrgreat




----------



## KenM10759

What was eating that Hsu VTF subwoofer, and why haven't you just got the thing fixed?


Ouch....that's nasty looking!


----------



## hoopsrgreat

KenM10759 said:


> What was eating that Hsu VTF subwoofer, and why haven't you just got the thing fixed?
> 
> 
> Ouch....that's nasty looking!


Fixed? Im assuming you are talking about the ED a7s-450?? 18 inch sub. Its great, but since ED is out of business, I just added the HSU. I love the ED, and I would have bought another if they were still in business.


----------



## KenM10759

Sorry but the photo of the Hsu seems to have some shadow or something across the driver and it looked like a hole in it to me.


I must be seeing things.


----------



## hoopsrgreat

oh,,, nah, thats just a shadow. I saw that, it looks like it has a massive tear..lol

IM about to get a mic delivered tomorrow, and my REW journey begins....ugh. Wish I had someone near me that likes tinkering with this stuff.


----------



## ceptorman

KenM10759 said:


> Sorry but the photo of the Hsu seems to have some shadow or something across the driver and it looked like a hole in it to me.
> 
> 
> I must be seeing things.


I thought the same thing, then I figured it was a shadow or something….pretty funny!


----------



## KenM10759

What threw me on that is that the shape and size looks identical in two separate photos, so perhaps it's the same photo cropped two different ways. Being a photographer I notice little things like that.


----------



## darthray

Jason136969 said:


> Well okay then...I'll move it out n check it out n see how big sounds. Any tips I get are appreciated. ������



Just to stick the front of center a little bit pass the front of the cabinet, even1/2" should do, since the height of you center look pretty good compare to your mains.


Ray


----------



## wilfredent

Klipsch 
RF 7II , RF82II , RC64II , RB61II , 
HSU-VTF-15H MK2 , SW-115, 
Emotiva XPA5 GEN 2 , 
Panamax MX5102 , M5300-PM , 
RX-A1040 , PS4 ,


----------



## wilfredent

i am trying tp upload pic but i can't


----------



## wilfredent

Setup


----------



## choombak

*SVS Prime Series*: 2 x bookshelf for FR and FL duty, Prime Center, 2 x Prime Satellite for SL and SR duty
*SVS SB12-NSD 12" sub*

All directed by a *Marantz SR5010 AVR*. Shall upload photos shortly.


----------



## PAAAudio

ssabripo said:


> There have been so many requests for people to try to see what other AVSers have, and many who would like to audition speakers, that I started a frappr group for AVS speaker owners....
> 
> 
> so please, join and post your setup, so that others can see and maybe one day audition and share experiences in your area:
> 
> http://www.frappr.com/avsers
> 
> *IMPORTANT NOTE:* This is *NOT* to turn into any debates or brand promoting or flaming wars, or it will be closed ASAP.
> 
> 
> This is merely to provide a useful tool for folks to be able to see where others are in case they would like to audition something before buying or to share experiences and/or thoughts


I have Q Acoustics 1010i 5.1 speakers and a Sony 1050 AVR plus a Sony PS4.

I'm looking to upgrade my front speakers and also maybe get a CD player soon. £1000 budget max though.


----------



## Rogozhin

Just moved into a new house. Using the living room as the HT/play area. Bigger kids have the Den. Still need to set it up better than it is now (need more room treatment too). 

Speakers:

Subs-SVS NSD-10, SVS PB12-ISD/V updated drivers
Wharfedale EVO2-30s (mains)
Wharfedale EVO2-20s (rears 
Wharfedale OPUS Tri-Center
Wharfedale OPUS Tri-Surrounds


----------



## darthray

Rogozhin said:


> Just moved into a new house. Using the living room as the HT/play area. Bigger kids have the Den. Still need to set it up better than it is now (need more room treatment too).
> 
> Speakers:
> 
> Subs-SVS NSD-10, SVS PB12-ISD/V updated drivers
> Wharfedale EVO2-30s (mains)
> Wharfedale EVO2-20s (rears
> Wharfedale OPUS Tri-Center
> Wharfedale OPUS Tri-Surrounds


 
Nice cozy living room.


I notice the flag folded in a triangle.
Sorry for the lost of someone close to your family, while serving for your country.


Ray


----------



## Flannmann

Just married and fresh out of college so Im broke as can be but for the time being my system gets the job done. 
Kenwood JL601s for the front
Sony CN305 for the center (Really want to upgrade this soon its way too weak)
Kenwood JL680's for the rear (on concreat blocks to height match the fronts, told you I was broke)
Sony SA W2500 subwoofer

All really cheap stuff but I gets the job done for the time being. The subs probably the best part, of course it was the most expensive at $100. lol


----------



## ALtlOff

darthray said:


> +1
> 
> 
> My beautiful and wonderful wife of 28 and going 29 years, let me do upgrades every years, and many time, it was in the thousands
> 
> 
> So when you find such a companion, you also have to make sure to return the favor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray


I'm fortunate too, mine gave me complete control over my room when it came to the AV part.

Although....I did have to give her say so for the rest of the house it's attached to....

Still a good trade....


----------



## Rogozhin

Thanks Ray,

That is for my grandfather who passed 12 years ago (a WWII vet who fought the Germans in France).



darthray said:


> Nice cozy living room.
> 
> 
> I notice the flag folded in a triangle.
> Sorry for the lost of someone close to your family, while serving for your country.
> 
> 
> Ray


----------



## FatAcky

Hey guys I'm New,
Got a Denon AVR-S710W, polk r300(which I'm returning today and purchasing t600s, polk CSR center, Polk rti4 surround and yamaha in ceiling for my surround reara

I'm trying to figure out if I should return my r300 and get the T600 (monitor60s) for my fronts. In not sue if they will go with my CSR center? I know the r300 go well with center but I don't care for them


----------



## kmhvball

Klipsch KL-7800-THX x 5 (LCR, mounted behind AT Screen, and Rear LR)
Klipsch KS-7800-THX x 4 (side surrounds, 2 L & 2 R) 
2 UXL-18 Subs in a "Full Size Marty", i.e,. Ported DIY Sub Box ~ 11 cf 

At the moment, I simply use my Denon AVR-4520 to drive the speakers. I have an iNuke 6000 DSP for my subs.


----------



## sludgeogre

Here's what I've got right now. I'm selling a house and plan on upgrading very soon.

PS4 --> Schiit Bifrost Uber --> Schiit SYS --> Emotiva XPA-5 (using 4 of 5 channels, bi-amping speakers) --> Magnepan Tympani 1D speakers. There's also a terrible, old sub from a Martin Logan HTIB. I plan on replacing him with two HSU ULS-15 subwoofers with my tax return.

Once the house closes I plan on buying an Emotiva XMC-1 to replace the Bifrost and run my home theater. I then plan on getting the new Aperion Verus II Grand speakers, two towers, the grand center, and two bookshelf speakers as surrounds. If the budget holds, the 60" Sharp LED TV will be replaced with a new 4K Vizio 70" LED TV.

It sounds pretty incredible for the little I have invested so far. The speakers were given to me by my Dad. He purchased them in 1972 and they sat in an attic for about 25 years until he gave them to me last year. I initially drove them with his old McIntosh C26 preamp and MC2105 power amp, but the preamp needs a ton of work and the amp clipped with almost any deep bass present. It sounded lush and warm, but there were very little dynamics.

I upgraded to the XPA-5 and tried it with two channels at first. Much more clear than the old Mac, and a bigger soundstage, but dynamics still were missing. I then wired in two more channels and wow, what a difference. Enormous power peaks and a soundstage that is baffling to say the least. Everything is huge with this guys (obviously). I haven't felt much of a need for a center channel, except that deep voices could be more realistic and panning around a room would sound more natural. They're still very natural and clear otherwise.

Deep bass still isn't quite there, which makes me really want to get good stands for them and re-wire and glue them, since they're so old and original. Can't wait until the twin subwoofers can be ordered, it'll be a lot of fun until the Aperion speakers are stocked and shipped.


----------



## ducatisl

Here's my speakers which I have mix and matched into s 'temporary' 5.2.2 until some home remodeling later this year when I plan to upgrade to 7.2.4 :

Apogee Centaur x 2 (not currently used, but according to some REW measurements I've made, still work decently)
Ascend CMT-340 SE Main x 2
Ascend CMT-340 SE Center x 1
SVS SB-02 x 4 (using 2 for surround)
Polk T15 x 4 (using 2 for top middle Atmos)
SVS PB10-ISD
SVS SB2000


----------



## sigpig

sigpig said:


> Hi, I'm sigpig, and I'm an AVS noob.
> 
> ...
> The basement, however, gets the better stuff .
> 
> We have a (better) 55" Insignia LED LCD TV (pretty much Samsung under a different name), an HD cable box, a Western Digital Live TV media streamer (with 2TB HDD),a Samsung BD-P1600, and a Pioneer Elite SC-61 to drive the following speakers:
> Post Audio DM-16 fronts (more on these below);
> PSB Alpha One Front Heights;
> Goldenear ForceField 3 1kW Subwoofer;
> Sinclair Audio Sculptura Ci Centre (Need Advice!!!); and
> Bose 201 Mk V Rear Surrounds (Real. Bose. Direct/Reflecting. Speakers).
> 
> The Post Audio DM-16s are monsters. They have 2 honkin' 12" woofers, a 5" mid-range, and a 1" tweeter. The info sticker tells me the following:
> Operative power range: 10-300 Watts
> Recommended Amp power: 10-170 Watts RMS
> Frequency response: 28Hz - 20kHz
> Crossover: 2kHz and 5kHz
> Efficiency: 100dB
> 8 Ohms
> 
> What I would REALLY appreciate is some advice on a centre-channel speaker that would do justice to both the SC-61 and DM-16s, since a) the AVR is such a great piece of technology (especially for the deal I got), and b) I need a centre-channel that would provide the power, wide sound-stage, and, most of all, the CLARITY that is lacking in the Sculptura.
> 
> ...


So, after almost 10 months of Real Life happening, I found a deal on kijiji that I was hard-pressed to pass up. A local swap-shop advertised two Paradigm centers: a CC-690 and a CC-190. The 690, unfortunately, was already sold when I called them, but I thought I'd talk to them about the 190. I took some older electronics (an old Samsung HTiB and a computer I built a few years ago and replaced) and managed to walk out of the store with a Paradigm Monitor Series CC-190 v5 for $40 CAD. 

As the speaker hadn't even been out of the box yet, I'm breaking it in by playing one of the cable radio stations constantly for a few days. Of course, I just HAD to give it a listen first, and was VERY impressed with the difference in clarity and sound. The next thing to do is find a way to position it. 

My previous speaker was mounted on a stand above the TV and angled down to the MLP. The trouble is, the 190 is about three times as deep as the Sinclair, and I cannot angle it down due to the depth of the stand. Tight now, it's sitting on top of my AVR (without covering the grill), and it looks kinda odd. As well, I cannot bring it closer to the plane of my mains. I guess my next question is "would the AVR be able to correct the direction of the 190 if it was mounted level above the TV?" Another thing to note - the console the components are on isn't wide enough to place everything side-by-side - even if I stack the components (bad for air flow too).

Once I finally have everything sorted out, I'll post some pictures.


----------



## Ptide15

I have a Samsung 65 inch js8500, a Denon avr1910, Goldenear Triton 2's with the xl center channel, and a Seaton submersive hp+ behind the couch. Pardon the curtains being missing and the walls being plane I just got finished painting. Hopefully I will be getting the 2nd submersive before summer.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## sigpig

*Here we go!*

So, I think I finally got my HT setup in my basement. I put this together over a few years and a (very) tight budget. You would be amazed what you can find on kijiji if you're patient enough, especially now that the Canadian dollar has tanked...

*TV:* Insignia 55" 1080p LED LCD TV. On sale for just under a grand at Best Buy over 4 years ago. From what I understand, it might as well be a Samsung with a different name.

*AVR:* Pioneer Elite SC-61. I got an amazing store opening special for about half-price.

*Optical disk player:* Samsung BD-P1600. I feel no need to upgrade at this time (ie: it works fine).

*Tuner:* Rogers Nextbox (Cisco) HD receiver.

*Streaming:* Roku 3 (got it yesterday and it's a HUGE upgrade over my previous WD Live TV).
*
Fronts:* Post Audio DM 16's. From what I understand, they are the higher-end speakers from Audiosphere Research. These things are enormous, 2x 12" woofers, 5" mid-range, and 1" tweeter. $75 from kijiji.
*
Center:* Paradigm Monitor Series CC-190 v5. I got this earlier this week to replace the anemic Sinclair Audio Sculptura C1 I lives with for the past 3 years. Believe it or not, $40 from a swap shop after I traded in an old Samsung HTIB and an old desktop computer.

*Surrounds:* Bose 201 v5's. Ya, I know - Bose sucks. However, when I got them for about 50% off to act as my front speakers for my old HTIB, they sounded miles better than the crappy speakers I had. They actually work pretty well as surrounds.
*
Front Height:* PSB Alpha A1's. $100 on a Boxing Day special. Amazing sound from such small bookshelf speakers.

*Sub:* GoldenEar ForceField 1, set at 80Hz through the AVR. For an 8" sub, there's a 1,000W amp and, combined with the huge woofers in my mains, I get a LOT of room-shaking sound.

My basement room is 12"x27"x8" with a corner fireplace (ugh) that pretty much dictates the placement of the TV, taking into consideration the seating options we have. The MLP is about 8' from the speakers. We have laminate flooring over concrete, so it can get pretty reflective down here. I'm going to put down a rug to help with that, and to help keep our feet warm.

Now, as I promised *darthray*, I finally have some pictures! Please, if anyone has suggestions for placement, etc - please let me know! I'm a relative noobie when it comes to this stuff. Enjoy!


----------



## mikhar63

Mains: Allison Acoustic CD8
Rears: Allison Acoustic CD6
Center: Acoustic Research SC2
Subwoofer: BIC Formula F-12

Altec Lansing Model 14
Polk Monitor 5
Polk Monitor 8
Polk RTi6
Polk TS100
JVC QL5 turntable 
MB Quart QL C104
Acoustic Research AR PS216
Acoustic Research AR2
*
*


----------



## darthray

Another post lost due to the avs server losing what I wrote 


So here go again! 

Thank for posting the pics


Lots of oldie speakers and it is fine, if they work for you, then it is all good in my book.
Look like you have already tow in your main, and this is good.


From your picture. The only suggestion I got, would be to move the center about an inch forward to stick out away from the cabinet.


Ray


----------



## sigpig

Thanks Ray. I will bring the center out as far as I can, within WAF guidelines 

What I really like is the accuracy, clarity, and sensitivity of the front stage, including the front-heights. It really makes for enjoyable listening at lower volumes. My father-in-law is rather hard of hearing, and he appreciated the fact that he didn't have to turn the volume to 11 in order to hear everything!


----------



## darthray

sigpig said:


> Thanks Ray. I will bring the center out as far as I can, within WAF guidelines
> 
> What I really like is the accuracy, clarity, and sensitivity of the front stage, including the front-heights. It really makes for enjoyable listening at lower volumes. My father-in-law is rather hard of hearing, and he appreciated the fact that he didn't have to turn the volume to 11 in order to hear everything!


 
It does not to be much


1/2" to 3/4" should make enough of a difference for you to notice, since it would remove any refection from the cabinet.
And the carpet you mention, a must for sound reflections.


Ray


----------



## ford1953jimav

My system is made up of many old components, but still works fine for me. It is a 2 channel system driven by an AVA Omega II preamp and Omega II 260 amp. The front mains are Paradigm Reference Studio 
60 V2s, and a pair of the original HSU SW10s driven by an Onkyo Integra A-8087 integrated amp the AVAs replaced. In the rear, I have a pair of Paradigm Mini Monitor V3s, outputted from an old Dynaco Quadaptor, along with an AVA modified Hughes AK-100 sound recovery system in the preamp tape loop. My cd player is a Rotel RCD 855, and I still use my original AR XA turntable, with an AVA modified Longhorn cartridge. My tuner is an Onkyo T-4087.


----------



## Madhava Saha

Yeah I also wanted to use Onkyo, but mine is sitting waiting to be shipped back with the nice HDMI issues and audio not working..

I had the TX-NR 717 hooked up to two Dynaudio BM15 as Mains, One Dynaudio M1 Passive as center and a huge Dynaudio subwoofer with 2 speakers powered by a JBL/Urei 6290

I was about to get things fine tuned when the amp quit working.. sigh..


----------



## t-well

Jbl ls 80
Jbl lsr 308 Studio Monitors
Svs SB 13 ULTRA (x2)
Klipsch RP-280F
Klipsch RP-450C
Klipsch RP-250S
Klipsch R-115SW


----------



## rossespo

Here is my new setup kef C6 center C3 L/R on diy speaker stands C1 surrounds. Still using the jbl sp-150 want to get either an svs or velodyne sub, after i sell my old speaker set.


----------



## QuiGonJosh

Front - BIC DV64 Towers
Center - BIC DV62CLR-S 
Surrounds - BIC D62-3LCR
Subwoofer - BIC F12 (x2)


----------



## KenM10759

QuiGonJosh said:


> Front - BIC DV64 Towers
> Center - BIC DV62CLR-S
> Surrounds - BIC D62-3LCR
> Subwoofer - BIC F12 (x2)


I had one of those DV62CLR-S center speakers for a time, until I upgraded the whole mish-mash of speakers I had. My son had bought a 5.1 system similar to that, and had already sold off all the other bits. It was fine for most movie watching, though I do notice a huge difference against my new setup. The BIC America stuff is certainly a good value for what you get.


----------



## aaranddeeman

My setup (since 2006 almost all with few additions recently)

Fronts : JBL Northridge E80 (Cherry)
Center : JBL EC25
Wides : JBL Northridge E60 (Black Ash)
Surrounds : JBL Northridge E10 (Cherry) 4 Nos.
Heights : JBL Northridge E10 (Black Ash) 6 Nos.
Subwoofer : eD A2-300

Powerd by : Denon 7200WA


----------



## quiner87

Finishing up my first real theater build and found a few speakers on Craigslist to improve over my sony system I had. Current build:

Polk RT800I towers
Polk CSI 30 Center
Sony SS-F6000 Surrounds
Polk R10 Rears
Sony SA-W3000 Subwoofer (hopefully upgrading soon)


----------



## Rich May

I'm Paradigm and Definitive Technology (which should post below). I started with the Cinema 100 5.1 from Paradigm, and then upgraded to 7.1 and replaced the entire front stage with the Def Tech towers and center channel. 

***I just learned*** that the Anthem MRX 300 is not adequate power for the front stage. I cranked it last night and all 3 of the front stage started distorting, which I'd never heard before. 
Any suggestions for the ideal AVR so that I can adequately power a 7.1; esp. the front stage? Should I get all techy with a pre-amp and multiple amplifiers? Is this the right part of the forum lol?

Love the site, guys! It's great reading


----------



## KenM10759

Rich May said:


> I'm Paradigm and Definitive Technology (which should post below). I started with the Cinema 100 5.1 from Paradigm, and then upgraded to 7.1 and replaced the entire front stage with the Def Tech towers and center channel.
> 
> ***I just learned*** that the Anthem MRX 300 is not adequate power for the front stage. I cranked it last night and all 3 of the front stage started distorting, which I'd never heard before.
> Any suggestions for the ideal AVR so that I can adequately power a 7.1; esp. the front stage? Should I get all techy with a pre-amp and multiple amplifiers? Is this the right part of the forum lol?
> 
> Love the site, guys! It's great reading


Doesn't the Anthem MRX300 have pre-outs to directly feed a 2-channel power amp for the main L-R speakers?


----------



## audtatious

Hmmm...where to begin..

My current HT setup which is close to being replaced:
- Advent AS2 towers
- AR PSC25 Center Channel (matches the Advents)
- Infinity RS2 rear surrounds
- Custom enclosure with TL Sounds T1000 12DVC
- Audio Source AMP300 for sub
- Pioneer Elite SC-05 receiver

Living room system:
- Boston Acoustics VR2 towers
- Boston Acoustics VRC center
- Boston Acoustics XB6 sub
- Boston Acoustics VRS surrounds
- Kenwood KRF-X9090D A/V receiver

Bedroom 1:
- Klipsch Icon KB15 bookshelf speakers
- Klipsch Icon KC 25 center
- Pioneer VSX-1020 A/V

Bedroom 2:
- Energy CF-30 towers
- Energy Encore center
- Kenwood VR-606 A/V

Garage:
- Cheap Kenwood speakers...currently building custom
- Pioneer 578a-s receiver

About to upgrade the basement to 4k/UHD so will replace everything eventually. Looking towards B&W 600-series S2's with matching center and receiver replacement to support everything. Fun times.


----------



## TheNightwisher

audtatious said:


> Hmmm...where to begin..
> 
> My current HT setup which is close to being replaced:
> - Advent AS2 towers
> - AR PSC25 Center Channel (matches the Advents)
> - Infinity RS2 rear surrounds
> - Custom enclosure with TL Sounds T1000 12DVC
> - Audio Source AMP300 for sub
> - Pioneer Elite SC-05 receiver
> 
> Living room system:
> - Boston Acoustics VR2 towers
> - Boston Acoustics VRC center
> - Boston Acoustics XB6 sub
> - Boston Acoustics VRS surrounds
> - Kenwood KRF-X9090D A/V receiver
> 
> Bedroom 1:
> - Klipsch Icon KB15 bookshelf speakers
> - Klipsch Icon KC 25 center
> - Pioneer VSX-1020 A/V
> 
> Bedroom 2:
> - Energy CF-30 towers
> - Energy Encore center
> - Kenwood VR-606 A/V
> 
> Garage:
> - Cheap Kenwood speakers...currently building custom
> - Pioneer 578a-s receiver
> 
> About to upgrade the basement to 4k/UHD so will replace everything eventually. Looking towards B&W 600-series S2's with matching center and receiver replacement to support everything. Fun times.


Nice gear! I'd like to see some pictures. Especially of the Bostons.


----------



## bmwaustin

*my setup*

Media room:
B&W Nat 805
SVS subs (2)
Denon 3313?
Power amp for 5 ch
power amp for 2 subs




Family room:
klipsch thx ultra2
Denon 3808


Bedroom:
Bose 5.1 cubes
Denon 3808


----------



## wilfredent

Rich May said:


> I'm Paradigm and Definitive Technology (which should post below). I started with the Cinema 100 5.1 from Paradigm, and then upgraded to 7.1 and replaced the entire front stage with the Def Tech towers and center channel.
> 
> ***I just learned*** that the Anthem MRX 300 is not adequate power for the front stage. I cranked it last night and all 3 of the front stage started distorting, which I'd never heard before.
> Any suggestions for the ideal AVR so that I can adequately power a 7.1; esp. the front stage? Should I get all techy with a pre-amp and multiple amplifiers? Is this the right part of the forum lol?
> 
> Love the site, guys! It's great reading


you have a really good AVR if i was u i would use the air as a pre amp and get a Emotiva XPA5 PROBLEM SOLVED


----------



## Scotth3886

Four systems currently and nothing for HT. All music.


Radical speaker setup with one. Room treatment still a work in progress.












A budget system with B6s and that 'stand' is temporary until I get the Elac F6s


----------



## KenM10759

Scotth3886,

Really nice array, please tell us about it. Which turntable and cartridge is that? It's pretty. Also, the floorstanding speakers that the B6's sit on look familiar so what are they? And the Martin Logan? What are you driving all these things with?

This is one case where a picture doesn't say 1000 words, it generates a hundred questions.


----------



## bgtighe23

KenM10759 said:


> Scotth3886,
> 
> Really nice array, please tell us about it. Which turntable and cartridge is that? It's pretty. Also, the floorstanding speakers that the B6's sit on look familiar so what are they? And the Martin Logan? What are you driving all these things with?
> 
> This is one case where a picture doesn't say 1000 words, it generates a hundred questions.


The stands he is using for the Elac bookshelves are the Pioneer FS52s.


----------



## KenM10759

bgtighe23 said:


> The stands he is using for the Elac bookshelves are the Pioneer FS52s.


Interesting. The Elac F6 should handily beat both the FS52 and the Elac B6, individually or together.


----------



## bgtighe23

KenM10759 said:


> Interesting. The Elac F6 should handily beat both the FS52 and the Elac B6, individually or together.


I'm assuming he's not really using the FS22s, but had already purchased them before the Elac's were released. Now they are used as stands.


----------



## KenM10759

bgtighe23 said:


> I'm assuming he's not really using the FS22s, but had already purchased them before the Elac's were released. Now they are used as stands.


Of course. I was just joking.


----------



## jmacari

wilfredent said:


> you have a really good AVR if i was u i would use the air as a pre amp and get a Emotiva XPA5 PROBLEM SOLVED


Agreed....I use an MRX-500 and an Outlaw 7500 amp (5 ch); 

plus what's listed below-


----------



## Scotth3886

KenM10759 said:


> Scotth3886,
> 
> Really nice array, please tell us about it. Which turntable and cartridge is that? It's pretty. Also, the floorstanding speakers that the B6's sit on look familiar so what are they? And the Martin Logan? What are you driving all these things with?
> 
> This is one case where a picture doesn't say 1000 words, it generates a hundred questions.



It's just the two Martin Logans Electromotions ESLs in the audio room, about 73" out from the front wall. I sit only about three feet further away. 


That's only about 2,500 - 3,000 of the 14,000 albums I have plus several thousand CDs. That many albums calls for a decent table so that's the VPI Classic Signature Rosewood with the new 3d arm and a Koetsu Rosewood Signature and then an all tube phono stage. Oh, and the most important thing of all, that's the Oki Noki record cleaner over there on the records shelves. 


Currently for the MLs are a Hegel integrated amp that surprisingly, I'm very happy with. I was planning on a VAC 160se, but those are $13,300. I'm so happy with the Hegel that I might even go the new Hegel H360. 


The B6s are hitching a ride on my Pioneer FS52s. I have two set of those and one set of the BS22 for the garage. The F6s will go in that spot and the B6s will move to the side/rear for my first attempt at some surround sound. The FS52 will go to my office to replace the B&W 685s2 which I've never liked


----------



## Scotth3886

bgtighe23 said:


> The stands he is using for the Elac bookshelves are the Pioneer FS52s.



Correct



KenM10759 said:


> Interesting. The Elac F6 should handily beat both the FS52 and the Elac B6, individually or together.



I was very happy with the FS52 in my dirt ball budget system. The F6s should be quite a bit better and with the B6s in back I'll do my first wee whittle surround sound.



bgtighe23 said:


> I'm assuming he's not really using the FS22s, but had already purchased them before the Elac's were released. Now they are used as stands.



I can switch back and forth in a minute or so between the Elacs and FS52s. 



KenM10759 said:


> Of course. I was just joking.



No reason to ever ever ever be serious.


----------



## Texican78

Hello all, fairly new to this forum haven't posted much but tons of great info on here. My humble setup:

Fronts- SVS prime towers
Center- SVS ultra
Sub- HSU vtf-15h mk2
Panasonic 65 inch 4K led
Powered by Yamaha rx-a840


----------



## djkev21

hi everyone. i have been a member for a few years but never posted anything of my setup.
and with recently upgrading a few items, i thought i would share.
a big thank you for all the amazing info on this site!!!

pioneer sc-95 recevier
front - paradigm monitor 11 v7 
centre - paradigm monitor centre 3 v7
rears - klipsch rs42ii's
subs - 2x klipsch r110 10"
tv - samsung 60" plasma tv


----------



## KenM10759

Scotth3886,

That's some REALLY nice turntable and cartridge equipment you have. I'm really surprised that given the cost of those pieces that you haven't spent a lot more on speakers to match. You know more about this than I do so I respect your decisions.


----------



## ROMEO 1

Now that I have upgraded, I am back on the forum with pride and endearment 
Old Setup:
Pioneer HTP-620DV (5 satellite speakers & sub only from Craig’s list)

Sony STRDH520 7.1 3D Receiver.

Sony KP-51WS520 Rear Projection HD TV w/HDMI

New Setup:
Front – Pioneer Floor Standing Speaker – SP-FS52
Center – Pioneer Center Channel - SP-C22
Surround – Pioneer Bookshelf – SP-BS22-LR
Surround Backs – 2 Satellite speakers from the HTP-620DV
Subwoofer – Polk Audio 10 inch Active Subwoofer – PSW 108

Pioneer Elite VSX-90 7.2 Channels, 4K & 3D pass through with Dolby Atmos capable

Sony XBR55X900C 4k LED thin TV with (HDR I believe).


----------



## Scotth3886

KenM10759 said:


> Scotth3886,
> 
> That's some REALLY nice turntable and cartridge equipment you have. I'm really surprised that given the cost of those pieces that you haven't spent a lot more on speakers to match. You know more about this than I do so I respect your decisions.


Thanks

True, I moved back from SoCal to take four years (basically) off taking care of two parents with Alzheimer's, and then after they passed, another year cleaning out the house they lived in for 50 years and getting sold. Then me moving into the house in the pic so I had no business spending wildly on anything until I get back out and make some money again. The turntable is for keeps, however. Very unlikely that I'll ever do anything else there. 

Amp will go for something a little more robust. Although, I'm very happy with the Hegel, I'm just sure there's better sound out there for way more $$$$$ 

Not so sure on the Martin Logans as they're pretty damn good and just amazingly transparent. Plus, it's a very small room of 14x18 so these might be sized just right.


----------



## KenM10759

I've seen and heard the new Hegel 360. Oh my, amazing tool but the $5600 is something my wife would "strenuously" object to if she were to ever learn the cost of it.

Sorry for your loss, BTW. I went through this with my mom, she passed in September last year. Dad went in July of 2013 and the period between the two was taxing as mom had dementia that got worse after dad passed. I empathize with you.

Best of luck getting settled again and getting the pieces together.


----------



## Scotth3886

KenM10759 said:


> I've seen and heard the new Hegel 360. Oh my, amazing tool but the $5600 is something my wife would "strenuously" object to if she were to ever learn the cost of it.
> 
> Sorry for your loss, BTW. I went through this with my mom, she passed in September last year. Dad went in July of 2013 and the period between the two was taxing as mom had dementia that got worse after dad passed. I empathize with you.
> 
> Best of luck getting settled again and getting the pieces together.


 
Yep, the same here. Dad in March 2013 and mom in September 2014. 

Toughest thing was that my mom couldn't remember that dad was gone so she'd wake up every hour or two all night every night in a panic that dad wasn't there. So she got to start mourning all over again five or six times a night and I was the one who had to tell here that dad was gone.


----------



## KenM10759

Scott, I learned with my mom that the way to avoid having her start grieving all over again was to tell her he was "at work" or "went out for coffee." She'd accept that and a few hours later ask again.


----------



## Scotth3886

KenM10759 said:


> I've seen and heard the new Hegel 360. Oh my, amazing tool but the $5600 is something my wife would "strenuously" object to if she were to ever learn the cost of it.



It's a bunch and too bad it looks like a $400 or $500 integrated, but from what I'm hearing from everybody regarding sound plus how good my smaller Hegel is, that might well be the one.


----------



## KenM10759

The Hegel H360 may look like a $400-$500 integrated amp to some (not me), until you pick it up. At 45.2 pounds/20.5kg it's a BEAST and no receiver that size would weight that much. I love the Home Theater Bypass feature. I wish all integrated amps had that for people like me who are 95% 2.1 music but have to retain some semblance of home theater with a single system.


----------



## pase22

Main room


JBL Loft 50 fronts
JBL Loft 20 center
JBL Loft 40 front height
JBL Loft 40 rear
JBL SP 150 sub x2
Denon AVR710W


Bedroom


Kenwood JL 595 fronts. currently shopping for upgrade.
Pioneeer VSX 83OK.


----------



## Scotth3886

KenM10759 said:


> The Hegel H360 may look like a $400-$500 integrated amp to some (not me), until you pick it up. At 45.2 pounds/20.5kg it's a BEAST and no receiver that size would weight that much. I love the Home Theater Bypass feature. I wish all integrated amps had that for people like me who are 95% 2.1 music but have to retain some semblance of home theater with a single system.


 
Agree. I'm thinking about giving a lightweight HT a try in one of these systems. The wall behind the turntable was intended for a big screen of some type, but I'm concerned about the reflectivity of it for audio use, which is my main interest. I haven't watched a movie in over 20 years, and if I ever did, I'd want to go to a conventional theater so there are people around. It's pretty quiet around here with a bunch of my neighbors in Florida for the winter and I don't like it quite this quiet so it would be an excuse to get out. 

What I won't do, as I've seen in so many of my neighbors HT systems, is the wall of these giant woofers woofing at me. I see or hear nothing remotely musical about that. Or push the Martin Logans pushed back to the front wall as you see so many do in the Martin Logan thread as it completely ruins what these speakers can do. Or listen to everything at 120db. None of this is a fit for me. 

My TV use is limited to Velocity, tornado warnings (real and the debates) and that's pretty much it. I'd give surround sound a try, but I think of that as more a new and improved version of 'quad' from the 70s.


----------



## tbase1

Office system = Boston Acoustic M-VR50 and Pioneer Elite DV-09 with Nordost cable
Family Room 1 = System Audio SA1750, Marantz NR1603, Denon BDP-2012UDCI, and Nordost cable
Family Room 2 = System Audio SA1250, Rotel RX-1050, Rotel RDV 1060, Pioneer Turntable, and Nordost flat cable.


----------



## mobileES

Living Room: Energy C2 mains | Energy C-C1 center | Energy C-R100 surround sides | Energy C-R100 surround backs | Onkyo SKH-410 Dolby Atmos Enabled Speakers (2 sets)| Sony SA-WM40 120W Sub

Bedroom: Samsung HW-F450 soundbar


----------



## DXProSound

*20 years of budget gear*

Front- Yamaha NS-635, Sub- Passive Cerwin Vega 10" (Corner loaded behind TV so Long I don't know the model), Center-Was a Polk I found with blown drivers I replaced with something from Part-Express, Rear-Bose satellites from old Accumass system (inherited)


----------



## jcalifornia

DefTech DI 6.5S - L/R Front
DefTech CS-8080HD - Center
DefTech UIW 63/A - Rear
SVS PB-2000 - Sub
Denon AVR-X1000


----------



## KenM10759

Several nice systems in a row listed. 

No pictures, so it didn't happen!

You should see my new KEF Muon set.


----------



## Cyberathlete

*Speakers in my sig or see post below *

*2 Channel*
Post with pics: LINK

*HT speakers: *
*Fronts - Left/Center/Right:* 3x Definitive Tech SM 65 Bookshelves
*Surrounds + Rear Surrounds:* 4x Definitive Tech SM 45 Bookshelves
*Subwoofers:* 2x Klipsch RW-12D

Looking to make an all Polk Audio LSiM703 surround setup with LSi706C center.

And then consider towers for music room.


----------



## darthray

KenM10759 said:


> The Hegel H360 may look like a $400-$500 integrated amp to some (not me), until you pick it up. At 45.2 pounds/20.5kg it's a BEAST and no receiver that size would weight that much. I love the Home Theater Bypass feature. I wish all integrated amps had that for people like me who are 95% 2.1 music but have to retain some semblance of home theater with a single system.



Just look at the Hegel H360.
Look like a very nice piece of equipment



KenM10759 said:


> Several nice systems in a row listed.
> 
> No pictures, so it didn't happen!
> 
> You should see my new KEF Muon set.



+1
Pictures are nice
Looking forward to see your KEF Muon.


Ray


----------



## Shadowed

KenM10759 said:


> Several nice systems in a row listed.
> 
> No pictures, so it didn't happen!
> 
> You should see my new KEF Muon set.


I am so jealous...


----------



## KenM10759

Just kidding about the Muon, guys....no way I could afford those things unless I hit the lottery....BIG TIME!


----------



## darthray

KenM10759 said:


> Just kidding about the Muon, guys....no way I could afford those things unless I hit the lottery....BIG TIME!



LOL


Ray


----------



## KJSteward

KenM10759 said:


> Just kidding about the Muon, guys....no way I could afford those things unless I hit the lottery....BIG TIME!


I was considering asking you if you wanted to get together and compare your Muons to my Martin Logan Neoliths but I guess we'll have to wait for a lottery win (or two).


----------



## djkev21

Shadowed said:


> I am so jealous...


yes more pictures please.
and stop using my avatar!


----------



## KenM10759

djkev21 said:


> yes more pictures please.
> and stop using my avatar!


Come on now...neither of you own that photo...but I do remember too well those "Is it real or is it Memorex?" ads from the 1970's!


----------



## djkev21

Wasn't it for maxwell?


----------



## KenM10759

djkev21 said:


> Wasn't it for maxwell?


Perhaps it was. I only remember seeing it in all the magazines as cassette tapes came on the scene. The memory of the tapes is still better than my own.


----------



## gboshell

2 channel
NHT 3.3 with Emotiva XPA-1, USP-1, and ERC-2

Theather
NHT VR-3 replicas (third owner(?) built by Passing Interest)
NHT VS-2 surrounds
2x NHT S80 subs
Emotiva electronics (notice a trend yet?)

Office
Emotiva airmotiv 6, xref 12
Emotiva XDA-1

Living room
NHT VT-2
More Emotiva electronics

Yes, I have been buying used gear for 25 years and can never seem to sell anything!

More stuff in boxes waiting for full theater build.


----------



## darthray

KenM10759 said:


> Perhaps it was. I only remember seeing it in all the magazines as cassette tapes came on the scene. The memory of the tapes is still better than my own.



It was Maxwell, I just look it up.
Like you, I was sure it was Memorex
A long, long time ago


Ray


----------



## KenM10759

darthray said:


> It was Maxwell, I just look it up.
> Like you, I was sure it was Memorex
> A long, long time ago
> 
> 
> Ray


Being nitpicky but...it's Maxell, not Maxwell.


----------



## ChicksDigMyReceiver

KenM10759 said:


> Being nitpicky but...it's Maxell, not Maxwell.


Maybe the guy likes his coffee......... give him a break!


----------



## darthray

KenM10759 said:


> Being nitpicky but...it's Maxell, not Maxwell.


 
LOL
That will teach me to not copy and paste, I believe, I was in my 20's when I saw those commercial.



ChicksDigMyReceiver said:


> Maybe the guy likes his coffee......... give him a break!


 
You could not have pick someone better
That's what I drink all day.
The stronger, the better


Ray


----------



## bgtighe23

More pictures?


----------



## 3DRODRAY

All my speakers are Paradigm Reference (in cherry finish)


2 Paradigm Studio 100 V5 towers 
1 Paradigm Studio cc690 V5 center
4 Paradigm Studio 20 V5 bookshelves


+ SVS PB13 Ultra sub


& Yamaha Aventage RX-A3050 AVR


----------



## TheNightwisher

KenM10759 said:


> Come on now...neither of you own that photo...but I do remember too well those "Is it real or is it Memorex?" ads from the 1970's!


"Is it live or is it Memorex" was Memorex's tagline (started in 1972). They actually still used that on some DVD-Rs I have from them that I bought a few years ago. The "guy blown back" picture was from Maxell's campaign (in the 80s), as has been noted.


----------



## ROMEO 1

Now that I have upgraded, I am back on the forum with pride and endearment 
Old Setup:
Pioneer HTP-620DV (5 satellite speakers & sub only from Craig’s list)

Sony STRDH520 7.1 3D Receiver.

Sony KP-51WS520 Rear Projection HD TV w/HDMI

New Setup:
Front – Pioneer Floor Standing Speaker – SP-FS52
Center – Pioneer Center Channel - SP-C22
Surround – Pioneer Bookshelf – SP-BS22-LR
Surround Backs – 2 Satellite speakers from the HTP-620DV
Subwoofer – Polk Audio 10 inch Active Subwoofer – PSW 108

Pioneer Elite VSX-90 7.2 Channels, 4K & 3D pass through with Dolby Atmos capable

Sony XBR55X900C 4k LED thin TV with (HDR I believe).

 
Attached Thumbnails   




Added another PSW 108 Sub


----------



## BetterSound

In my main system (HT and 2 channel music):

B&W 804Diamond for front left and right
B&W HTM4Diamond for center channel
B&W M1 for rear surround (I'm in a town house with very limited space for the surrounds, and the M1's fit in nicely. I'm considering upgrading to something around the size of the B&W CM1 if I think it will fit)
Paradigm MilleniaOne sub (Its unique shape allows it to fit behind my sofa)

However, I just put a deposit down on a pair of Wilson Audio Sabrina's to replace the 804Diamonds. After they've arrived and broken in I'll decide what to do about the rest of the setup, though I know the subwoofer can go from an in home demo last week.

In my office (2 channel only, and mostly just streaming blue tooth from my iPhone while I'm doing other things):
B&W 685 (V1).


----------



## gobigbyrd

*speakers*

7.2.4 
pioneer elite sc-97
pioneer elite ar-35 amplifier
pioneer elite bd-23fd
sony 70xbr850b


Def tech Mythos 2 (L & R)
Mythos 3 (center)
def tech supercube 1 x2
def tech bp 1.2x side surrounds
def tech pro monitors 800 rears
Kef Ci160QR atmos in ceilings x4


----------



## darthray

ROMEO 1 said:


> Now that I have upgraded, I am back on the forum with pride and endearment
> Old Setup:
> Pioneer HTP-620DV (5 satellite speakers & sub only from Craig’s list)
> 
> Sony STRDH520 7.1 3D Receiver.
> 
> Sony KP-51WS520 Rear Projection HD TV w/HDMI
> 
> New Setup:
> Front – Pioneer Floor Standing Speaker – SP-FS52
> Center – Pioneer Center Channel - SP-C22
> Surround – Pioneer Bookshelf – SP-BS22-LR
> Surround Backs – 2 Satellite speakers from the HTP-620DV
> Subwoofer – Polk Audio 10 inch Active Subwoofer – PSW 108
> 
> Pioneer Elite VSX-90 7.2 Channels, 4K & 3D pass through with Dolby Atmos capable
> 
> Sony XBR55X900C 4k LED thin TV with (HDR I believe).
> 
> 
> Attached Thumbnails
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Added another PSW 108 Sub



Thanks for posting some pics


Ray


----------



## KJSteward

Here's the front end of mine.

The Martin Logan Theos electrostats are presently functioning as a 2 channel system. More Martin Logans (Motion 40s) are the left and right for my 7.2 system. There are a couple of subs hiding behind the Theos. I recently dropped the height of the TV to reduce crosstalk. While that worked a treat, it does mean that part of the screen is obscured by the Polk Audio centre. Ah, well. Can't have it all, I guess.


----------



## Scotth3886

KJSteward said:


> Here's the front end of mine.
> 
> The Martin Logan Theos electrostats are presently functioning as a 2 channel system. More Martin Logans (Motion 40s) are the left and right for my 7.2 system. There are a couple of subs hiding behind the Theos. I recently dropped the height of the TV to reduce crosstalk. While that worked a treat, it does mean that part of the screen is obscured by the Polk Audio centre. Ah, well. Can't have it all, I guess.


Another thing I've found to get the height into the soundstage is to tilt the MLs back. It also seem to increase the depth in the soundstage, I can't tell from the pics whether yours are tilted or not.


----------



## KJSteward

Scotth3886 said:


> Another thing I've found to get the height into the soundstage is to tilt the MLs back. It also seem to increase the depth in the soundstage, I can't tell from the pics whether yours are tilted or not.


No, they are not. They are on the factory supplied rubber feet. 

I'll give that a try


----------



## ROMEO 1

Love to share and thanks.


----------



## mecheng77

Main setup

Front: Paradigm Studio 60 v2: warm, full range speaker, great imaging, very heavy solid construction.
Center: Paradigm Atom Monitor v6
Rear: Paradigm 7se MKII: very neutral speaker, almost dull at times but very non fatiguing, amazing bass
Receiver: Denon 2801 and Yamaha RX-V463
Sub: PDR-10 V2
TV: Pioneer Plasma
DVD: Toshiba SD3750


Basement:

Speakers: Paradigm Monitor 7 v2: very lively speaker, front stage sounding, good bass, some amps/receivers it sounds best -1 or -2 on treble
Receiver: Denon 1602


----------



## Johan Shtraus

I have Logitech sorround sound speakers z506 and im plesead wtih those one.They are not expensive and are giving nice sound..i like them


----------



## KenM10759

I'm sure that your system is a good start if you've never had a surround system before, or had a bad one. As long as it sounds good to you that's the most important thing. 

We all place a different financial and emotional value on the quality of our sound reproduction for movies and/or music. I'm sure you can see from looking around here that many move beyond the point where you are, but not all. And I'm sure there are some who spend more because they can but cannot really hear much difference. My wife as an example prefers to listen to the speakers on her TV, and says she can't tell nor does she care that I recently updated nearly everything in my system.

Enjoy what you have, especially if it makes you happy.


----------



## StereoDR

Current basement system (my getaway) consists of NHT ST4 towers, and SC2 center, four Energy Veritas V2.0R bipole/dipole surrounds, two HSU VTF-3 subs, Oppo blu-ray, an APC H15 power conditioner, a 7.1 Onkyo receiver (want to replace with a Marantz, Anthem or NAD one day) and a 65" Panasonic plasma. In case I decide to go bigger I have two NHT SB3s and four SB1s in storage.

Bonus room system (primarily for the kids) uses a 7.1 Yamaha receiver feeding four NHT SB1s (yes, that's eight in total), an SC1 center, an NHT Classic 12 sub, a Sony blu-ray and a 55" Samsung LED smart TV.

Various NAD music systems around the house use NHT, Energy and A/D/S/ bookshelf speakers with various subs. Previous music-only system consisted of Anthem, Musical Fidelity and Totem Arro's. Sold last year but hope to have a decent music-only system again while downsizing other systems that aren't used so much.



Johan Shtraus said:


> I have Logitech sorround sound speakers z506 and im plesead wtih those one.They are not expensive and are giving nice sound..i like them


As KenM10759 mentioned to the previous poster, enjoy what you have! I started out with a 2.1 Logitech speaker set years ago (still use it with the kids' computer) for my HT system. To go from TV speakers to the Logitech speakers/sub was a huge step up!


----------



## darthray

Johan Shtraus said:


> I have Logitech sorround sound speakers z506 and im plesead wtih those one.They are not expensive and are giving nice sound..i like them


 
Like the two other members said (quoted below), enjoy what you have



KenM10759 said:


> I'm sure that your system is a good start if you've never had a surround system before, or had a bad one. As long as it sounds good to you that's the most important thing.
> 
> We all place a different financial and emotional value on the quality of our sound reproduction for movies and/or music. I'm sure you can see from looking around here that many move beyond the point where you are, but not all. And I'm sure there are some who spend more because they can but cannot really hear much difference. My wife as an example prefers to listen to the speakers on her TV, and says she can't tell nor does she care that I recently updated nearly everything in my system.
> 
> Enjoy what you have, especially if it makes you happy.





StereoDR said:


> As KenM10759 mentioned to the previous poster, enjoy what you have! I started out with a 2.1 Logitech speaker set years ago (still use it with the kids' computer) for my HT system. To go from TV speakers to the Logitech speakers/sub was a huge step up!


 
Very well said gentlemen's, when one is happy with what they got.
They should just enjoy it and not chase the white rabbit since it can be a very expensive chase.


Ray


----------



## HIFIJIM70

*Three QSC SC-413's *
- Front Left
- Front Center
- Front Right 

*Twelve JBL 8340a's *
- Three for surround left
- Three for surround right
- Two for surround rear left & right
- Two for top front left & right (Atmos & DTS:X)
- Two for top rear left & right (Atmos & DTS:X)

*Three Aura 1808 neo motors on TC Sounds replacement baskets . . . each with dual TC Sounds 18" passive radiators
*- Three 18" subwoofers across front end


----------



## steve1106

Just to represent the "cheap side" with my 7.3 which has evolved since September 2013.

Yamaha 7.2 RX-675 ($299)
Infinity Primus P363 fronts($200 pair)
Polk PSW-10 subs fronts(2 for $170)
BIC F-12 sub rear($199)
Infinity Primus P163s rear($100 pair)
Infinity Primus P153s sides($90 pair) *replaced with Energy classics for safety
Infinity Primus center PC 351 ($182)

So about $1241 plus tax. 

Like another poster I started with Logitech 200 watt 2.1 computer speakers ($109 still used once in awhile for bad movie audio) and then upgraded to a Yamaha 5.1 RX-375 ($249) with Energy 5.1 Classic speakers ($299 plus $50 to repair a fried sub speaker). Oh, and a spare Infinity center PC251 ($112) from when I upgraded the center. 

Throw in an inexpensive projector and a basement wall for a 16:9 169 inch image and 7.3 fun. Also, four pairs of wireless headphones for late night fun or to allow my wife to hear the TV in the family room when I am enjoying a good action movie directly below the family room. 

Pictures: 1. current 2. current lights off 3. The beginning with the Energy speakers (with Logitech speakers on top) and the BIC F12.


----------



## ChicksDigMyReceiver

KenM10759 said:


> I'm sure that your system is a good start if you've never had a surround system before, or had a bad one. As long as it sounds good to you that's the most important thing.
> 
> We all place a different financial and emotional value on the quality of our sound reproduction for movies and/or music. I'm sure you can see from looking around here that many move beyond the point where you are, but not all. And I'm sure there are some who spend more because they can but cannot really hear much difference. *My wife as an example prefers to listen to the speakers on her TV*, and says she can't tell nor does she care that I recently updated nearly everything in my system.
> 
> Enjoy what you have, especially if it makes you happy.


Bahahaha..... that had me laughing for a bit.


----------



## darthray

ChicksDigMyReceiver said:


> Bahahaha..... that had me laughing for a bit.



Actually, I find it sad, I got what you were saying


It is a nice thing when your partner in life, also enjoy your up-grade and give you her blessing.
I am very lucky for that, since all my last up-grade were very expensive for our household.


Ray


----------



## KenM10759

darthray said:


> Actually, I find it sad, I got what you were saying
> 
> 
> It is a nice thing when your partner in life, also enjoy your up-grade and give you her blessing.
> I am very lucky for that, since all my last up-grade were very expensive for our household.
> 
> 
> Ray


Everything is relative. My upgrade was expensive _for my household_ as well, probably just an order of magnitude different.

And SWMBO actually enjoys hearing new music as I experience more of what Tidal has to offer. Sometimes I find stuff she likes, then there's today. I found the new album from Go Go Penguin and was raving, she was miffed. Her music likes are a slim cut of what's out there, and what I will listen to is a relative cornucopia of sounds.


----------



## ChicksDigMyReceiver

steve1106 said:


> Just to represent the "cheap side" with my 7.3 which has evolved since September 2013.
> 
> Yamaha 7.2 RX-675 ($299)
> Infinity Primus P363 fronts($200 pair)
> Polk PSW-10 subs fronts(2 for $170)
> BIC F-12 sub rear($199)
> Infinity Primus P163s rear($100 pair)
> Infinity Primus P153s sides($90 pair) *replaced with Energy classics for safety
> Infinity Primus center PC 351 ($182)
> 
> So about $1241 plus tax.
> 
> Like another poster I started with Logitech 200 watt 2.1 computer speakers ($109 still used once in awhile for bad movie audio) and then upgraded to a Yamaha 5.1 RX-375 ($249) with Energy 5.1 Classic speakers ($299 plus $50 to repair a fried sub speaker). Oh, and a spare Infinity center PC251 ($112) from when I upgraded the center.
> 
> Throw in an inexpensive projector and a basement wall for a 16:9 169 inch image and 7.3 fun. Also, four pairs of wireless headphones for late night fun or to allow my wife to hear the TV in the family room when I am enjoying a good action movie directly below the family room.
> 
> Pictures: 1. current 2. current lights off 3. The beginning with the Energy speakers (with Logitech speakers on top) and the BIC F12.


That Infinity setup is probably the best bang for your buck out there.........nice!


----------



## chris617n

*First power amp owner*

Hello! I'm new here and I just wanna share my cave with the New Emotiva XPA-2 and another XPA-5 on the way for a 7.1 setup. I've been wanting to have a separate amp since I built my Theater, Music bar/lounge, Photography studio (another hobby) in one room, but the amps that I wanna get were just too expensive, I end up using the money for some other necessities. The price and popularity of Emotiva just made me jump in! The Speakers are the Paradigms studio 100 v.3 fronts, cc-470 center, ADP-470 surrounds, there is also a pair of JBL 220 on the way for the back speaker, I went cheap on the JBL but @ 100watts max rated, I will give it a nice push with 200watts coming in. I'm using a Velodyne SPL-1200R for the sub. My AV Receiver Sony STR-DA5700 which now that I am using as a Pre/Pro, it served me good for 5 yrs I just want it better with the Emos. Thanks!






Chris


----------



## na_rsx

Since I didn't get no love, here is my setup again, with a better pic as well:

Sony Bravia 60"
Sony DN850 4K 
Sony PS4
Comcast HD
Episode 700 Towers
Episode 700 Bookshelves
Episode 700 LCR Center
Martin Logan Dynamo 300 Sub (getting a second soon)


----------



## talon9

Greetings everyone,

Fairly new member (at least as far as posting goes.) I absolutely love looking at what everyone has for their theater's, media rooms, man caves and listening area's. Amazing setups. I thought I'd share my humble setup(s). First up is our main media/listening area in the living room. Small home, no attic space above and a slab below so no place to hide the wires for the surrounds. The equipment is as follows:

Front left and right: ELAC B6 bookshelf 
Center: ELAC C5
Wall mounted surround left and right: Mirage FRX L+R 

Sub: Yamaha YST-SW160

AVR: Denon AVR-x2200w

Vizio 55" 4K D55-ud1


The room is fairly open and sized at 13' x 22' and the area where we are seated and centered for media use is 13' x 16'. 















































Next up is my home office/media room/mancave. Just getting this space set up. The room is 11'x13'. It also houses my simulator setup (with technically a third 5.1 setup but since it is a PC Logitech Z906 setup, well, LOL). The equipment is as follows:

Front Left and Right: Pioneer SP-BS22 
Center: Pioneer SP-C22 
Wall mounted surround: Insignia NS-SP213 surround L+R

Sub: Pioneer SW-8MK2

AVR: Harman Kardon AVR-1700

Insignia NS-55E480A13A 55" 1080P






























In anticipation of the potential questions about the sim rig, LOL

Asus i7-4770
32 GB DDR 3 1600
GTX970 5760x1080
Fanatec CSW V2 / BMW wheel
Fanatec CSR Elite pedals
Fanatec CSW SQ shifter
Logitech Z906 audio.
Sim-Seats SRX Cockpit










The sim setup shares duty between racing simulation and flight simulation in iRacing and Assetto Corsa for racing and Microsoft FSX Flight simulator and DCS World and A10 for flight.

Thanks for looking!

Paul


----------



## ChicksDigMyReceiver

^^ What you know bout racing? HUH HUH? You ain't know SENNA!


----------



## darthray

ChicksDigMyReceiver said:


> ^^ What you know bout racing? HUH HUH? You ain't know SENNA!



He did say "racing simulation".


Ray


----------



## freesole

Changed up the TV stand and now only have one set of speakers  Really happy with what I've decided on!


----------



## darthray

freesole said:


> Changed up the TV stand and now only have one set of speakers  Really happy with what I've decided on!



Nice set-up!


Out of curiosity, why did you not went with the Ascend Acoustics Sierra Tower with RAAL, and Sierra matching center?
If you look at my signature, you will see that I use Aperion Verus Grand set-up for all speakers.


So we have the same, center and love-it, a perfect match to my tower.
It sound like the VGC actually match your Sierra, or will it be a future up-grade for you?


Ray


----------



## freesole

darthray said:


> Nice set-up!
> 
> 
> Out of curiosity, why did you not went with the Ascend Acoustics Sierra Tower with RAAL, and Sierra matching center?
> If you look at my signature, you will see that I use Aperion Verus Grand set-up for all speakers.
> 
> 
> So we have the same, center and love-it, a perfect match to my tower.
> It sound like the VGC actually match your Sierra, or will it be a future up-grade for you?
> 
> 
> Ray


Actually the VGC performs very well. However, it is slightly outclassed by the RAAL towers I believe. When it is on and I'm listening to music, you can hear the sound difference when I turn the center on and off. I do plan on getting the Horizon but wanted to do it in phases given the total cost


----------



## falcon20

freesole said:


> Changed up the TV stand and now only have one set of speakers  Really happy with what I've decided on!



Nice setup; the speakers even match the floor color pretty well.


----------



## falcon20

Talon9, how do you like your Andrew Jones designed Elacs?


----------



## tbase1

Upstairs music family room 2 = System Audio SA1250 
Downstairs music family room 1 = System Audio SA1750
Office = Boston Acoustic VR M50


----------



## talon9

falcon20 said:


> Talon9, how do you like your Andrew Jones designed Elacs?


I absolutely love them. They perform way above their pay grade.


----------



## sludgeogre

Finally got my dream system up and running and nearly complete, just waiting for the Sierra Sat to be released in Mayish and I'll be done.

PS4 and NVidia Shield, Marantz AV7701, Emotiva XPA-5, Ascend Acoustics Sierra Towers and Horizon Center with RAAL tweeters, dual Rythmik F12 subwoofers on SVS SoundPath isolation feet. Not shown are two Klipsch RB-15 bookshelf speakers that I'm using as surrounds until the Sierra Sats come in. All cables are by Blue Jeans Cable, including Belden 1800F XLR interconnects for the amp and subs, and Belden 5000UE speaker cables with locking banana plugs.

The towers are extremely detailed and dynamic while still being smooth. The soundstage is immensely wide and deep, giving that wonderful holographic effect. Voices are insanely natural, as if the person is in the room with you. Guitar tone is absolutely perfect, from gut wrenching heavily distorted death metal to acoustic folk music. They never get shouty, sibilent, strident, or any of those things. Just pure detail. Dynamics hit really hard when called for.

The subwoofers are insane. During normal movie scenes, it's hard to tell that they're even on. They don't exhibit any of the normal things that give subwoofers away. You have to put your hand on the surround just to see if it's really doing anything during normal use. Then, some LFE hits, and holy crap it knocks you out. The force of it is insane. I run them at about half volume most of the time, but if I crank them up 3 notches, they really bring the house down. They pressurize the whole damn house. I'm still working on making the blend with the mains perfect, but I haven't touched the PEQ or audyssey yet. As it stands they just sound so sublime, it's easy to look past the area where the midbass starts where they aren't quite perfectly integrated yet. I will continue to tweak as time goes on, of course.

The speakers are 17 inches from the back wall, 7 feet apart from each other, and 7 feet from the main listening position which is a reclining love seat. No coffee table. The towers are toed in about 15 degrees, but I am probably going to toe them out a little bit more.


----------



## Kevin. W

My setup consists of:
1. LG 55EA8800 OLED
2. Paradigm 100v3
3. Paradigm ADP590v5
4. Paradigm CC690v5
5. Paradigm Monitor Sub 12
6. Anthem AVM50v 3D
7. Anthem MCA50
8. Oppo 103D


----------



## chris617n

Thanks for the likes! I'm back to show the finished upgrade of my cave with the addition of Emotiva XPA-5 and the JBL Studio 220 for the 7.1 setup. Thanks for looking!


chris


----------



## Shadowed

sludgeogre said:


>


Step 1: Take all the drivers and crossovers out of the towers.

Step 2: Build all the drivers and crossovers into those skulls!


----------



## Superslim




----------



## Superslim




----------



## Superslim




----------



## taxman48

Mains are RBH 55Ti towers, Paradigm center speaker, Paradigm ADP 170 surrounds, DefTech Monitor 800 rear surrounds. Sub is SVS Pb 2000. Mains are powered with Emotiva 250w monoblocks . Screen (100") comes down in front of 52" tv. PJ is JVC X 35.


----------



## jb-rox

For the Home:
Energy CF-70's, CC-10, CB-10's
SVS PC-2000
Yamaha RX-V671
Sony Bravia 55'

For the Party:
QSC K12's
EV ZLX-12p's
EV EKX-18SP's


----------



## QuiGonJosh

Nothing fancy, but it pleases me to no end.

Samsung PN60F5300 Plasma HDTV
Yamaha RX-A550 Receiver
Oppo BDP-103 
Sony S3500 (Region Free)
APC H10 Power Conditioner
Towers: BIC DV64
Center: BIC DV62CLR-S
Surrounds: BIC D62-3LCR 
Subwoofer: BIC F12 (x2)


----------



## Scotth3886

QuiGonJosh said:


> Nothing fancy, but it pleases me to no end.
> 
> Samsung PN60F5300 Plasma HDTV
> Yamaha RX-A550 Receiver
> Oppo BDP-103
> Sony S3500 (Region Free)
> APC H10 Power Conditioner
> Towers: BIC DV64
> Center: BIC DV62CLR-S
> Surrounds: BIC D62-3LCR
> Subwoofer: BIC F12 (x2)


 
In the event that you ever want to tame first reflections, these are available. If you have digital files of you posters, you can have them printed right on the panels.


http://www.acoustimac.com/acousticart/music/ 

http://www.acoustimac.com/akc/cat/Customer-Photos/post/Home-Theater-Acoustics-Tarlton


----------



## Chaotic Bliss

Nothing fancy, but here are mine. Vandersteen Model 1C and Jamo E550. (Not pictured, Inifinity Reference 2000.6)


----------



## Yosh70

Downgraded quite a bit but for the money, these are awesome speakers. Monitor 65's, TSX150 CC, JBL Nightlife sats (Bipoles soon) and a DSW 400WI sitting on a SubDude II.


----------



## KenM10759

Unless you took the photo from lying on the floor, it sure looks like your center speaker intrudes upon the view of the screen. And it appears to have risers under the stand legs.

What gives?


----------



## Yosh70

KenM10759 said:


> Unless you took the photo from lying on the floor, it sure looks like your center speaker intrudes upon the view of the screen. And it appears to have riders under the stand legs.
> 
> What gives?


Umm, its just angle of the pic....do you really think I raised the CC enough to block the viewing of the TV? For shame......

And those are wooden risers a co-worker made for me for my surrounds years ago. They bring up the the height of the CC perfectly.


----------



## KenM10759

Sorry. It was hard to tell because the photo looks to be taken from about waist view, and if the seats aren't high enough...

Anyhow, your coworker did a really nice custom job on the risers. Those ain't moving!


----------



## Married4Now2015

Samsung un75ju7100
Elac b5s, c5, f5 fronts and s12eq


----------



## rossespo

Finally moved the bookshelf. And upgraded the sub still got some tweaking to do but so far im happy with the sub upgrade. Klispch R12SW


----------



## Paul Oancea

LightningBolt said:


> I'm in!


Yeah


----------



## Paul Oancea

Paul Oancea said:


> Yeah


Looks great


----------



## ceptorman

Yesterday I added a Klipsch P27c center channel speaker, it plays well with the P38 towers. I can't believe the bass this speaker has, and the presence it adds is amazing. The shoe in the pic is a size 12


----------



## MSchott

*Picked up a pair of these the other day...*

For my 2 channel system. Paradigm Studio 100's with cherry finish.








[/URL]


----------



## bool

Started from scratch (almost) for my new setup. Replaced the main channels with Golden Ear speakers and kept the ceiling speakers for Atmos. All equipment the same with the exception of an Anthem AVM60.

Triton Ones L/R
SuperCenter XXL Center
Invisia MPX Surrounds
Polk LC80i Atmos
JTR Captivator S1


----------



## Ladder5

Polk LSiM 703 -Fronts 
Polk LSiM 704c - Center
Polk FXi A6 - Surrounds
Klipsch Quintet II - Rear surrounds
Outlaw LFM-1 Plus Sub





Here is the 'Out with the old RTi A3s, and in with the new LSiM 703s' picture.



The right side speakers are set off a few extra feet, they are the same height as the lefts.


----------



## KenM10759

bool said:


> Started from scratch (almost) for my new setup. Replaced the main channels with Golden Ear speakers and kept the ceiling speakers for Atmos. All equipment the same with the exception of an Anthem AVM60.
> 
> Triton Ones L/R
> SuperCenter XXL Center
> Invisia MPX Surrounds
> Polk LC80i Atmos
> JTR Captivator S1





Ladder5 said:


> Polk LSiM 703 -Fronts
> Polk LSiM 704c - Center
> Polk FXi A6 - Surrounds
> Klipsch Quintet II - Rear surrounds
> Outlaw LFM-1 Plus Sub


Both of you should know....pictures or it doesn't exist!


----------



## ceptorman

KenM10759 said:


> Both of you should know....pictures or it doesn't exist!


Exactly


----------



## Ladder5

KenM10759 said:


> Both of you should know....pictures or it doesn't exist!





ceptorman said:


> Exactly


You guys are absolutely correct, initial post edited with a few pics.


----------



## Jingly68

I have three HiFonics Brutus subs two are 10" and one is 12". for mids and highs I'm running sony explodes. They're crazy loud, crisp, clear and INEXPENSIVE!! For the headunit I've also chosen sony for the price alone.


----------



## Shadowed

Jingly68 said:


> I have three HiFonics Brutus subs two are 10" and one is 12". for mids and highs I'm running sony explodes. They're crazy loud, crisp, clear and INEXPENSIVE!! For the headunit I've also chosen sony for the price alone.


This is your car stereo ?


----------



## KenM10759

Shadowed said:


> This is your car stereo ?


I would hope so too, that stuff has no place in home stereo. If it does, that's pretty strange.


----------



## Shadowed

KenM10759 said:


> I would hope so too, that stuff has no place in home stereo. If it does, that's pretty strange.


The only place I hear the phrase headunit is in automotive systems...


----------



## ceptorman

MSchott said:


> For my 2 channel system. Paradigm Studio 100's with cherry finish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


Sweet


----------



## ceptorman

Ladder5 said:


> Polk LSiM 703 -Fronts
> Polk LSiM 704c - Center
> Polk FXi A6 - Surrounds
> Klipsch Quintet II - Rear surrounds
> Outlaw LFM-1 Plus Sub
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the 'Out with the old RTi A3s, and in with the new LSiM 703s' picture.
> 
> 
> 
> The right side speakers are set off a few extra feet, they are the same height as the lefts.


Very nice room.


----------



## bool

Ok lets try a pic. Golden Ear Triton Ones, Super Center XXL, Invisia MPX surrounds and Polk LC80i Atmos with Anthem AVM 60 and P2 amp and Emotiva MPS-1 amp for center and surround duty. JTR Captivator S1 sub hopefully will be here this week.


----------



## ceptorman

^^^Awesome room….congrats^^


----------



## Jaurhead

Onkyo TX-NR636
Monoprice L/C/R + surrounds + rears
Onkyo SKH-410 upward-firing modules (mounted above L/R, soon to be replaced by Pioneer SP-BS22A-LR's)
Monoprice 8" 60w subwoofer x2
Monoprice 12" 150w subwoofer
Monoprice 4ch speaker selector (helps with switching between 7.3 and 5.3.2)

My budget system kicks enough ass for now. Will upgrade when I have a dedicated HT space. Terrible quality picture... my iPhone has a potato for a camera.


----------



## ceptorman

^^Congrats man^^


----------



## MajorTendonitis

I have Paradigm studio 100 V5's in all four corners . There the last ones made so I believe there the V5 generation . 

Last time I had studio 100V2's in the front and 20's in the rear . They changed the drivers when I was hoping to upgrade the 20's too 100's in the rear , so I sold them all and bought 4 new 100's . Also have the matching CC 690 centre channel .
Very happy with the sound . Was gob smacked when I heard paradigm quit making the Studio version ? 

I didn't upgrade my sub so it looks a bit odd as its black ash and not the piano black . 
It's the PW2200 I think it's called . It's a 12" sub and I think it's phenomenal.


----------



## MSchott

MajorTendonitis said:


> I have Paradigm studio 100 V5's in all four corners . There the last ones made so I believe there the V5 generation .
> 
> Last time I had studio 100V2's in the front and 20's in the rear . They changed the drivers when I was hoping to upgrade the 20's too 100's in the rear , so I sold them all and bought 4 new 100's . Also have the matching CC 690 centre channel .
> Very happy with the sound . Was gob smacked when I heard paradigm quit making the Studio version ?
> 
> I didn't upgrade my sub so it looks a bit odd as its black ash and not the piano black .
> It's the PW2200 I think it's called . It's a 12" sub and I think it's phenomenal.


Lots of angst over Paradigm discontinuing the Studio 100 model. The Prestige series are fine speakers but the cabinets are not as good and the 2.5 way drivers are a compromise. Maybe the 100's were not as profitable. It makes sense that the curved cabinets of the Studio's are more expensive to produce than the Prestige boxes. I heard that there was demand and they made a few more Studio 100's but I heard they are all gone now.


----------



## MajorTendonitis

MSchott said:


> Lots of angst over Paradigm discontinuing the Studio 100 model. The Prestige series are fine speakers but the cabinets are not as good and the 2.5 way drivers are a compromise. Maybe the 100's were not as profitable. It makes sense that the curved cabinets of the Studio's are more expensive to produce than the Prestige boxes. I heard that there was demand and they made a few more Studio 100's but I heard they are all gone now.


The curved backs really helped me , as I was able to place them tighter in the corner of my room so I quit bumping into them .
Guess I should be thankful I got them when I did .

I can buy the last two for sale in town . I started another thread about needing speakers for my home gym , and I found two still new and available at our local stereo shop , but there rosewood . They have a blemish towards the rear where the finish is popping off , but it doesn't bother me as they only want $2,550 for the pair . There just to big to put in my gym as I think as they would look out of place in an alcove built into the walk . Dam Tempting though


----------



## MSchott

MajorTendonitis said:


> The curved backs really helped me , as I was able to place them tighter in the corner of my room so I quit bumping into them .
> Guess I should be thankful I got them when I did .
> 
> I can buy the last two for sale in town . I started another thread about needing speakers for my home gym , and I found two still new and available at our local stereo shop , but there rosewood . They have a blemish towards the rear where the finish is popping off , but it doesn't bother me as they only want $2,550 for the pair . There just to big to put in my gym as I think as they would look out of place in an alcove built into the walk . Dam Tempting though


Can I ask why you put the speakers in the corner? Is it just for convenience? The Studio 100's will sound a lot better away from the wall. Mine are 16" from the back wall and the center of the speakers are about 26" from the side walls. This is in my living room which is only 13' x 20'.


----------



## MajorTendonitis

MSchott said:


> Can I ask why you put the speakers in the corner? Is it just for convenience? The Studio 100's will sound a lot better away from the wall. Mine are 16" from the back wall and the center of the speakers are about 26" from the side walls. This is in my living room which is only 13' x 20'.


I have no choice for the rears . If I didn't have half my house in my living room right now I'd post pics . 
Have bathroom renos on the go right now


----------



## Anudist

My modest first outing into the world of HT:

Denon AVR-X3200W powering:
4 x BIC DV62Sis
1 x BIC DV62CLR
2 x BIC HT8C in-ceiling used as front heights for Atmos
1 x Polk PSW505 12" Sub

Watched through a Vizio M55-C2.

I absolutely love how it all sounds, especially when watching with Atmos (Gravity blew me away). I hope to upgrade everything to higher end, but not until we move into another house with more/better space for it. I think I did well for what I paid for it all.


----------



## mypepper

Anudist said:


> My modest first outing into the world of HT:
> 
> Denon AVR-X3200W powering:
> 4 x BIC DV62Sis
> 1 x BIC DV62CLR
> 2 x BIC HT8C in-ceiling used as front heights for Atmos
> 1 x Polk PSW505 12" Sub
> 
> Watched through a Vizio M55-C2.
> 
> I absolutely love how it all sounds, especially when watching with Atmos (Gravity blew me away). I hope to upgrade everything to higher end, but not until we move into another house with more/better space for it. I think I did well for what I paid for it all.


Anudist....There's nothing modest with your system at all. BIC's speakers are probably the best bang for the buck speakers you can buy. I've had them for years and they sound great.

Last week I had my new Anthem MRX 1120 installed and here's the list of my speakers for my Dolby Atmos system.

2 x BIC DV64 Front Mains
2 x BIC DV62si Rear Mains
1 x BIC DV62CLR Center 
2 x Bose AM5 Cubes Side Surround 
1 x Sony SW-A10 Sub
2 x KEF R50 Dolby Atmos up firing speakers. These speakers are simply amazing.

Just to let everyone know, I've had my BIC speakers for over 15 years now, and they sound amazing with my Anthem 1120. As for the Dolby Atmos experience, it's the best decision I've ever made. The sound quality is truly something to experience. 

Thanks,
Randy


----------



## KenM10759

Randy, 

While I'm sure you're happy, if you're had the DV series speakers for 15+ years I'm quite sure you would still be quite shocked at what you would hear out of that awesome Anthem with KEF R700 over the incumbent speakers. And I mean orders of magnitude.

I have found the KEF R series to be an ideal match for the Anthem products. What the MRX receivers give out for upper range definition is perfectly mated to the ever-so-slightly subdued rendition given by the KEF Uni-Q tweeter at the highest range. You should audition a pair of those if you can. If you do, please report back.


----------



## bgtighe23

Jaurhead said:


> Onkyo TX-NR636
> Monoprice L/C/R + surrounds + rears
> Onkyo SKH-410 upward-firing modules (mounted above L/R, soon to be replaced by Pioneer SP-BS22A-LR's)
> Monoprice 8" 60w subwoofer x2
> Monoprice 12" 150w subwoofer
> Monoprice 4ch speaker selector (helps with switching between 7.3 and 5.3.2)
> 
> My budget system kicks enough ass for now. Will upgrade when I have a dedicated HT space. Terrible quality picture... my iPhone has a potato for a camera.


Make sure you wait until the Pioneer BS22A's go on sale. Don't pay MSRP. I believe a couple weeks ago they went on sale for around $50 off per pair. That made them just a little more expensive than the regular BS22 bookshelves.

You have a great entry level system that looks very clean and tidy. So I agree it probably kicks ass. Nothing wrong with anything you have, and even though they might not be the most expensive speakers, I'm sure you still have a great immersive system with the use of atmos.

I would also soon invest in better subs. I'm sure you get some nice LFE rumble going, but those subs lack headroom and extension.


----------



## Anudist

mypepper said:


> Anudist....There's nothing modest with your system at all. BIC's speakers are probably the best bang for the buck speakers you can buy. I've had them for years and they sound great.
> 
> Last week I had my new Anthem MRX 1120 installed and here's the list of my speakers for my Dolby Atmos system.
> 
> 2 x BIC DV64 Front Mains
> 2 x BIC DV62si Rear Mains
> 1 x BIC DV62CLR Center
> 2 x Bose AM5 Cubes Side Surround
> 1 x Sony SW-A10 Sub
> 2 x KEF R50 Dolby Atmos up firing speakers. These speakers are simply amazing.
> 
> Just to let everyone know, I've had my BIC speakers for over 15 years now, and they sound amazing with my Anthem 1120. As for the Dolby Atmos experience, it's the best decision I've ever made. The sound quality is truly something to experience.
> 
> Thanks,
> Randy


Thanks for that. I figure it's modest compared to what some people end up spending for their HT setups, but even had I paid twice what I did for everything I still would feel it was money well spent. You're absolutely right about the BIC brand, they're fantastically well built speakers. 

That sounds like an absolutely awesome build. As for Atmos, I completely agree. It's a whole new experience, one that is absolutely worth the price to play.


----------



## KenM10759

My son had bought a set of the BIC DV series speakers, a complete 5.1 system, about 10 years ago and used it extensively. I ended up with the DV62CLR center and used it for a couple of years. It's OK stuff but upgrading has been an eye-opener for me.

Enjoy what you have as it's good for the price point. However, when you get out and listen to some other systems there are some revelations to be had. That's why I offer visits to hear my system to those in my area. It's not the ideal surround system room because of shape and where I have to locate surrounds, but for music it's really quite good.


----------



## mypepper

KenM10759 said:


> Randy,
> 
> While I'm sure you're happy, if you're had the DV series speakers for 15+ years I'm quite sure you would still be quite shocked at what you would hear out of that awesome Anthem with KEF R700 over the incumbent speakers. And I mean orders of magnitude.
> 
> I have found the KEF R series to be an ideal match for the Anthem products. What the MRX receivers give out for upper range definition is perfectly mated to the ever-so-slightly subdued rendition given by the KEF Uni-Q tweeter at the highest range. You should audition a pair of those if you can. If you do, please report back.


Hello Ken,

I totally agree with you, sure the BIC's are a good price point and produce good sound for that dollar amount. If I had the funds, I would buy KEF R700, but that's not in the future plans for now. 

With retirement right around the corner, I'll have to enjoy what I have currently for quite sometime. 

Watched the new Star Wars movie last night, even though this release does not have the Atmos sound track, the sound quality was excellent. 

Thanks,
Randy


----------



## KenM10759

Funny you mention retirement. It's less than 9 years away for me so I thought this would be the right time to upgrade because I know I wouldn't be able to once I'm on a fixed income (or gutting the capital of my funds.)

Because it seems you primarily use the system for movies, it's harder to notice the shortcomings. If you were playing music in stereo more often and compared, THEN you would know what I mean.


----------



## EngenZerO

Finally got the new setup dialed in. Figured I'd join.

Had some stringent requirements by the wife. No in-wall or book/floor standers. 

So ended up going with for my Audio

LCR - Martin Logan SLM XL
In-Ceiling - Martin Logan Electromotion R
LFE - SVS SB13 Ultra

Powered by an Integra 50.7 AVR.

Ended going with for my Picture

Samsung JS9500
Also as a bonus got a K8500 UHD which runs 100ft with a Celerity DFO to provide [email protected] 4:4:4.

Some pictures - Sorry for the sideway shots. Don't know how to fix that using my MacBook.


----------



## ceptorman

^^Nice clean look, great room^^


----------



## KenM10759

She's tough, so how did you get away with the SB13 Ultra? Like it?

Would a thick rug in front be out of the question? That could help improve sound a bit, though not as much as room treatments that she'd probably nix.


----------



## EngenZerO

The SB13 was the only part of the purchase that I kinda did not consult with her. I told her it would be tasteful and not like my old SVS cylinder in my apartment. 

I do have the SB13 on the Sound path Isolation Feet and it really helps provide that clean sound. 

Also I think she doesn't mind it because it worked with our couch layout. I probably could have gotten away with a PB13 Ultra, but that was probably pushing it. So it's out of sight, out of mind, until you hear it rumble the room.

EDIT: That shot of the TV was before I ended up nixing the IR blasters in favor of a Harmony Elite. Also attached a quick other photo of how we managed the hub, baluns, and OCB in a SnapAV Versa Box Pro.


----------



## mypepper

KenM10759 said:


> Funny you mention retirement. It's less than 9 years away for me so I thought this would be the right time to upgrade because I know I wouldn't be able to once I'm on a fixed income (or gutting the capital of my funds.)
> 
> Because it seems you primarily use the system for movies, it's harder to notice the shortcomings. If you were playing music in stereo more often and compared, THEN you would know what I mean.


Hello Ken, 

Planning on retirement in three years, and with starting my own dog walking business after retirement, I'm hoping to have extra monies for my AV and salt water reef tank addiction, which are both a very expensive proposition. 

Hopefully down the road, I'll be able to upgrade to high quality KEF front, rear and center channel speakers.

Thanks,
Randy


----------



## KenM10759

Randy,

I've already got what I consider to be my "retirement" system for 5.1, though if I get into a different home then it could grow to as much as a 7.2.4 Atmos system. What I'm going to work on for the next 1-3 years is my end game 2.0 system exclusively for music. It'll be a pair of full range speakers, amp, DAC/streaming device, pre-amp, and turntable setup. I'll be selling off my fully equipped manual/CNC hybrid machine shop to fund it, and the one costly addiction that will remain is audio. My motorcycling doesn't cost but a thousnad bucks a year for tires, oil, gas and insurance and I'll give that up only when I can't swing a leg over the 34" tall seat anymore.

Do what you have to do, we all have different priorities. Who knows, maybe grandkids to spoil could come into the picture and I'd sacrifice just about anything for them.


----------



## RickMo

I'll chip in my two cents...

Marantz SR7010
(2) Klipsch RB-61
Klipsch RC-62
Klipsch RS-25
Mirage Omnisats (height speakers)
(2) Seaton Submersives


----------



## Jaurhead

bgtighe23 said:


> Make sure you wait until the Pioneer BS22A's go on sale. Don't pay MSRP. I believe a couple weeks ago they went on sale for around $50 off per pair. That made them just a little more expensive than the regular BS22 bookshelves.
> 
> You have a great entry level system that looks very clean and tidy. So I agree it probably kicks ass. Nothing wrong with anything you have, and even though they might not be the most expensive speakers, I'm sure you still have a great immersive system with the use of atmos.
> 
> I would also soon invest in better subs. I'm sure you get some nice LFE rumble going, but those subs lack headroom and extension.


Where did you see them on sale? I've been tracking them on Amazon. The hunt started in December when they were $299. They've been $199 for a couple of weeks, and now back up to $210  How much were they when you saw them for $50 off?

Frys has Klipsch RS12W subs for $197 this week. Heard one in their presentation room last week and it rocked that space more effectively than my 3 existing subs combined. Good potential investment? 

And when you consider I was coming from this just before we moved (see attachments).... I think I'm doing much better!


----------



## bgtighe23

Jaurhead said:


> Where did you see them on sale? I've been tracking them on Amazon. The hunt started in December when they were $299. They've been $199 for a couple of weeks, and now back up to $210  How much were they when you saw them for $50 off?
> 
> Frys has Klipsch RS12W subs for $197 this week. Heard one in their presentation room last week and it rocked that space more effectively than my 3 existing subs combined. Good potential investment?
> 
> And when you consider I was coming from this just before we moved (see attachments).... I think I'm doing much better!


Amazon and Newegg are usually the two places I watch. Amazon had the atmos BS22s for around $200, but it was a while ago, so maybe that $199 was it. 

As far as the best sub(s) for around $200, I would agree either the RS12W or the Klipsch 12hg. Both go on sale for just under $200.
Another option for just over $200 is dual Dayton Audio Sub-1200s. Those can be found at partsexpress.com, but if you ever purchase from that website, always use a coupon code. They give them out regularly.

Let's say you purchase one of the above subs;
In order to avoid loosing output due to cancelations or nulls its best to not use the 3 older subs you have combined with the new sub(s). They are all probably ported and using them all will probably result in a frequency response full of nulls - especially at the tuning points of each sub. You're better off selling them, using them as a 2nd setup, or just closeting them for future use. Unless you have and understand how to use REW.


----------



## Lion Rider

Living in Kenya, but share with you guys 

Budget & in progress. Happy so far.
Bic Dv62si Front
Bic Dv62 CLR-S center
Sub, surround & receiver on upgrade path.
Samsung Plasma


















Ohh and the wall color is terra cota not the orangish reddish my phone camera shows
Please pardon phone camera pics.


----------



## SteveFred

All PowerSoundAudio

3 - MTM 210 
8 - MT 110SR 
Dual T-18 subs

7.2.4 set up


----------



## bgtighe23

SteveFred said:


> All PowerSoundAudio
> 
> 3 - MTM 210
> 8 - MT 110SR
> Dual T-18 subs
> 
> 7.2.4 set up


pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## SteveFred

bgtighe23 said:


> pics or it didn't happen!



haha it happened, just still building my 2nd theater


----------



## ceptorman

Awesome pic Steve, fresh boxes……yum


----------



## lizrussspike

SteveFred said:


> All PowerSoundAudio
> 
> 3 - MTM 210
> 8 - MT 110SR
> Dual T-18 subs
> 
> 7.2.4 set up


That's a lot of PSA. Congrats, I bet it sounds amazing.


----------



## SteveFred

lizrussspike said:


> That's a lot of PSA. Congrats, I bet it sounds amazing.


Thanks!! I have only tested 1 - T18 with U571 and it shook the house and the gutters outside . I have been so tempted to take them all out of the boxes and play, but I must finish, must finish, must finish the theater first. Should be 4-6 more weeks I hope.


----------



## z.pelton1996

Currently using a pair of polk rti150s.


----------



## Pacodutaco

Monitor Audio Bronze BX2's


----------



## SodomySquirrel

Guess I'll post...

See signature for what I got

Here is a old picture of when I unboxed them before setting them up:


----------



## ceptorman

^^Very nice^^

Cool screen name btw


----------



## KenM10759

SS...Have you experimented with moving the CM10S2's a little further apart for better soundstage and stereo separation? Looks like you have a little space to do that.

Also might help to get some carpeting on that tile floor in front to help reduce reflections. I'm sure it sounds good now, it couple possibly get a lot better. Or, is it already done because you did state it was an earlier photo?


----------



## SodomySquirrel

KenM10759 said:


> SS...Have you experimented with moving the CM10S2's a little further apart for better soundstage and stereo separation? Looks like you have a little space to do that.
> 
> Also might help to get some carpeting on that tile floor in front to help reduce reflections. I'm sure it sounds good now, it couple possibly get a lot better. Or, is it already done because you did state it was an earlier photo?


Like I said in my post, its an old picture of when I unboxed them. The setup isn't done.

They are further apart from each other now and the wall, and yes I did get a rug put in to help with reflections and to hide wire lol.


----------



## Jaurhead

Thems is purrrty.

The whole cabinet is very attractive! Nice taste!


----------



## JAMES MCHUGHES

Jaurhead said:


> bgtighe23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure you wait until the Pioneer BS22A's go on sale. Don't pay MSRP. I believe a couple weeks ago they went on sale for around $50 off per pair. That made them just a little more expensive than the regular BS22 bookshelves.
> 
> You have a great entry level system that looks very clean and tidy. So I agree it probably kicks ass. Nothing wrong with anything you have, and even though they might not be the most expensive speakers, I'm sure you still have a great immersive system with the use of atmos.
> 
> I would also soon invest in better subs. I'm sure you get some nice LFE rumble going, but those subs lack headroom and extension.
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you see them on sale? I've been tracking them on Amazon. The hunt started in December when they were $299. They've been $199 for a couple of weeks, and now back up to $210
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much were they when you saw them for $50 off?
> 
> Frys has Klipsch RS12W subs for $197 this week. Heard one in their presentation room last week and it rocked that space more effectively than my 3 existing subs combined. Good potential investment?
> 
> And when you consider I was coming from this just before we moved (see attachments).... I think I'm doing much better!
Click to expand...

That's hilarious love the photos :scream:


----------



## Dave2metz

Hello.. This is my first posting on this forum. I am what most would consider a newbie when it comes to home theater, speakers, etc. So bare with me if you could. 
I currently have an outdated Denon AVR 590 with some crappy 5.1 surround sound speakers that shall remain nameless. Lol. I want to slowly upgrade my outdated AVR and speakers. Which makes more sense: 1. Buying a new AVR first, or 2. Buying speakers first? Like I said it will be a slow upgrading process. Would I be more satisfied getting speakers first and using them with my old Denon AVR 590 and enjoying the sound? Or buying a shiny new AVR powering 10+ year old speakers? I would be getting a 5.1 set up again. I live in a medium sized apartment, so blasting the sound isn't an option. Mainly for Movies and TV. Thanks for bearing with me. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## ceptorman

Dave, welcome, lots of good info around here.
I would go for the speakers first, your AVR might sound better than you think, new speakers could bring that out. Would you consider buying used? The classified section here is a good source for gear. Craigslist can be good, can be a crapshoot also. Any brand of speakers you have in mind? Are you looking for a package deal? 5 channel, 7 channel, subs? A good idea is to get the best speakers you can afford, they can last a lifetime, where an AVR might need replaced at some point (when new features come out)

If you're going for multi channel, matching the speakers is preferred. That way the sound from each speaker is seamless. 

What kind of room will they go in? Size, shape, flooring? There are so many variables, it can be overwhelming.

Good luck, have fun……Bill


----------



## crashdwj

*Home Theater Speakers*

Main - Bowers and Wilkins CM9 (great for music)
Subwoofer - Boston Acoustics PV-600
Center - Klipsch KV-2
Surround - Klipsch RS-42ii

Regards,

Dave


----------



## Shadowed

I think most would consider the front stage as the most important (LCR)
Next would be a sub or AVR depending on your priorities.


----------



## Deejay Freddy

Klipsch RP-280F, 450C

Freshly unboxed. Unfortunately I have to box them up again when I move from this small apartment to a house.


----------



## Jaurhead

^ I say give your surrounding neighbors a nice sampling before you depart.


----------



## ceptorman

Deejay Freddy said:


> Klipsch RP-280F, 450C
> 
> Freshly unboxed. Unfortunately I have to box them up again when I move from this small apartment to a house.


Nice choice for sure, congrats.


----------



## ceptorman

Jaurhead said:


> ^ I say give your surrounding neighbors a nice sampling before you depart.


I agree….PISS OF THE NEIGHBORS!


----------



## ROMEO 1

*Upgraded Back Surrounds*

I think that is it for awhile. My super budget HT has its final addition with the Polk T15s in place of those mini Pioneer speakers from the old HTiB system. What a difference it made. I put in Transformers Dark Side of the Moon in all its 7.1 Dolby True HD glory and WOW. I also rearranged the speakers to the way it should be by placing the surround speakers at a 90-degree angle from the sweet spot and elevating about 2 feet above ear level. I did the same for the new Polks as well. 

The wife is not too happy about the stands, but the original set up was all wrong and I can definitely hear the difference. 

The second picture is what it used to be, and the third picture is what it is now.


----------



## lizrussspike

SteveFred said:


> Thanks!! I have only tested 1 - T18 with U571 and it shook the house and the gutters outside . I have been so tempted to take them all out of the boxes and play, but I must finish, must finish, must finish the theater first. Should be 4-6 more weeks I hope.


I imagine that with 2- T18's hooked up, those depth charges will move some things in your house!


----------



## Chris Jennings

Tekton Designs - Pendragons


----------



## KenM10759

Chris Jennings said:


> Tekton Designs - Pendragons


Those have an awful lot of options on construction and finish. Specs and photos please!


----------



## DanT9

I've got a 5.1.4 system in a basement with a 10' ceiling height
Monitor Silver 10's in front
Monitor Silver Center
Monitor Silver 2's for surround
Monitor CT280 IDC-(4) in the ceiling


----------



## PSouthern

Home Theater Build - looking for a solid 7.1 setup. Leaning towards HTD LVL 3 line with R/L Towers and Bipol/Dipole surrounds and rear. Or Premier Acoustics top line 7.1 setup. 

I am open to other idea. Thank you in advance for the guidance!


----------



## Shadowed

DanT9 said:


> I've got a 5.1.4 system in a basement with a 10' ceiling height
> Monitor Silver 10's in front
> Monitor Silver Center
> Monitor Silver 2's for surround
> Monitor CT280 IDC-(4) in the ceiling


Assuming you mean Monitor Audio... how do you like the silver center channel speaker ?


----------



## dmarcink

L&R Vandersteen 2CE Signature II (Mahogany)
Center Vandersteen VCC-2 (Mahogany) wall mounted under my Panny plasma
Side surrounds - Energy RVSS
Front Heights - Energy RVSS
Ceiling (4) Dolby Atmos Yamaha NS-IC800
Subwoofer Paradigm Sub 15 in Rosenut


Zones 2&3 Ceiling (4) Dolby Atmos Yamaha NS-IC800
Subwoofer (1984 vintage) M&K V1B


All Parasound powered


Halo A21, A31, ZoneMaster 1250, Zamp v.3 (2)


----------



## JaytheDreamer

Monitor Audio Silver 6s as 2 Ch Setup / expanding as FL and FR for Multi channel
Monitor Audio SLCR Center channel
SVS SB-1000 for 2 Ch Setup expanding as '2' in 5.2 for multi channel
Outlaw LFM-1 as the Multi channel sub as '1' in 5.1
NHT Superzeros as surrounds (not in the pic).


----------



## KenM10759

That's a really nice system you have, even if a bit heavy on the electronics side. What are all those pieces?


----------



## JaytheDreamer

Shadowed said:


> Assuming you mean Monitor Audio... how do you like the silver center channel speaker ?


I know the question is not towards me and hope you will get his impressions but for me I like the MA sound. My SLCR is not from the same Silver series as of my Towers but it still has the signature house sound and I love it.


----------



## JaytheDreamer

KenM10759 said:


> That's a really nice system you have, even if a bit heavy on the electronics side. What are all those pieces?


Ken, I assume you are asking me, please click my signature and it will show you the diagram and the pic.
Anyway I will tell you (I am more of a 2 ch music guy than a movie buff, but have a decent movie stuff too which expands to 5.2 when I want it  I designed and built it that way so that I can just flip 2 switches and watch movies with surround once in a while when I do)
HTPC + Teac DAC + Denon DVd/SACD + Rogue Sphinx V2 + MA Silver 6 towers + SVS SB 1000 (2 Ch)
Marantz NR 1506 + MA Silver Center + Sony BDP + Comcast X1 + Outlaw LFM-1 + NHT Superzeros (back) for TV/Movies/shows (where the Marantz feeds the FL and FR pre to to Sphinx to make the MA towers as FL and FR speakers).


----------



## Shadowed

JaytheDreamer said:


> I know the question is not towards me and hope you will get his impressions but for me I like the MA sound. My SLCR is not from the same Silver series as of my Towers but it still has the signature house sound and I love it.


I also like the MA sound and have several pairs. 
Silver 10
silver RX8
bronze BR6
bronze BX2
bronze center

I found the bronze center channel to be the weak point and read one or two other members felt the same about the silver center.


----------



## ultrabubu

Tannoy Definition Install
3* DC12i LCR
4* DC8i Surround
4* iw4DC Atmos
2* DS15i sub
2* SVS 12Nsd


----------



## DanT9

Shadowed said:


> Assuming you mean Monitor Audio... how do you like the silver center channel speaker ?


Yes, I meant Monitor Audio. Sorry about that.
It sounds great to me. This is my first set-up so I have no real basis for comparison. I read the mediocre reviews on the MA Silver Center, but i am very happy. I think the fact that all speakers are timbre matched makes the set-up great. I am a newbie, but i am a bit surprised that when people talk Atmos, there isn't more concern about the sound matching up.


----------



## GoZags13

Left/Center/Right: Definitive Technology UIW RLS III 
Rear Left/Right: DI 5.5R
Subwoofer: NHT SW12

In a limited size room, I looked to hide as much in-wall as possible. This included the entertainment cabinet, which houses the receiver and subwoofer.


----------



## Alan Yan

I am in here....

I have bought ONEmini, the mini-bookshelf wireless speaker. Sound very good, sound stage is very accurate.


----------



## JFOK

I am very satisfied with the speakers I have (Minimus 7, Minimus 77, Optimus Pro CS-1 and Klipsch KSW 150).
Eventually I will upgrade, but not in a rush. I've had all of these speakers since they were new and have taken good care of them. The surround sound with these older speakers is still impressive to all who experience it. 
Not to be critical, but some theater builds I've seen, have speakers that are way too big for the space they're in. Bigger isn't always better.


----------



## sonic debauchery

Goldenear Triton II L/R
Goldenear SCXL C
Mirage Omnisats X4 L/R Surrounds and L/R Wides
Mirage Omnisat Prestige Front Height L/R
Monoprice 4102 in ceiling Surround backs L/R.
Power Sound Audio XS30 Subwoofer


----------



## Newbie789

Marantz sr6010
Aperion audio verus grand 2 towers, center, and bookshelf speakers for tears 
Klipsch RW-12d subwoofer.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ilocos boy

Psa 3MTM-210 for lcr 2MT-110sr and dual V3600i for sub ,ANTHEM720, OPPO93,SONY 65X930D


----------



## Kevin Grimm

Wow @ ilocos boy,

2x V3600 - I hope you have no direct neighbors ;-)


----------



## ceptorman

ilocos boy said:


> Psa 3MTM-210 for lcr 2MT-110sr and dual V3600i for sub ,ANTHEM720, OPPO93,SONY 65X930D


Sweet


----------



## JosephTonyStark

ilocos boy said:


> Psa 3MTM-210 for lcr 2MT-110sr and dual V3600i for sub ,ANTHEM720, OPPO93,SONY 65X930D


Yikes, man.


----------



## Mister_Rogers

Currently I have a pair of Philharmonic 3's, Source Technology Trilines, Jeff Bagby Testarossa's for main floorstanders.


----------



## KenM10759

shawnlim said:


> A complete newbie learning about av here.
> I'm currently using Panasonic HTB485..


Welcome! Everyone has to start somewhere. You came to a good place to learn, so enjoy soaking up the info.


----------



## ceptorman

shawnlim said:


> A complete newbie learning about av here.
> I'm currently using Panasonic HTB485..


Welcome….you came to the right place. Be careful though, some on here are experts at spending other people's money


----------



## lizrussspike

ilocos boy said:


> Psa 3MTM-210 for lcr 2MT-110sr and dual V3600i for sub ,ANTHEM720, OPPO93,SONY 65X930D


 @ilocos boy
Like the PSA action, with 2 laying on the side I bet you get some great LFE moments in that space!!


----------



## Jaurhead

shawnlim said:


> Huh? Spending other people's money? I don get it..


I think they're referring to the "Upgrade Bug" effect that hits so many of us that read and read and read and read and read...

Suggestions from some of the more experienced members here can lead to the recipient of that information to go and spend a few extra hundred - or even thousands - of dollars on new equipment, just because the more-informed sounds like they know what they're talking about (and truthfully, they do - they've often got the build threads to back it all up).

So... BEWARE!


----------



## Fatmouse

I guess I'll start here. I am a newbe to this forum and have to admit I have browsed once or twice but never stopped to join. Well I finally joined...yay! I am an active listener of lots of different types of music and types of systems. I currently have three 2 channel stereo systems and one HT 5.1 system. I call them systems because they are compiled of more than 1 piece to make music. Also with the exception of the flat screen TV and the Pioneer receiver in my office, all of the equipment is vintage or old school depending on how you refer to age. 


System 1. (My personal listening system 2 channel) 
Rotel RSDX-2 receiver / DVD player 
Technics SL-1200 turntable
Akai GX-265D Open reel tape deck
Hafler model 400 tower speakers
Sunfire True Subwoofer MK-2
Samsung 42" Plasma (for watching concert DVD's)
Monster power conditioner


System 2. Office system (using as 2 channel Stereo)
Pioneer VSX-1020 Receiver
Sony DVP-S7700 DVD / DVD audio
Nakamichi ND-300 Cassette Tape
Technics SL-B10 Turntable
NHT Model-1 Speakers
Dayton 8" powered subwoofer
APC power conditioner


System 3. Garage System. 2 Channel Stereo
Sansui 7070 Receiver
Audiosource EQ
Sony 5 Disk carousel changer
Realistic Minius 11 diecast speakers (refitted with Rockford Fosgate Drivers)
MB Quart 12" Passive Sub woofer


System 4. HT 5.1 system
Rotel RSX-1056 5.1 Receiver
Rotel RDV-1080 DVD / Audio DVD
Rotel RCC-1055 Cd changer
Technics SL-B20 Turntable
Samsung Blu-ray Player / Network Player
Front speakers: Infinity SL 4 way towers
Center Infinity SL Center
Rears: Infinity Sl 2 way bookshelf
Subwoofer Polk PSW12 
Sanyo 70" Led TV
Monster Power conditioner


That is the current full time systems that are being used day to day. there are a few other systems that I am restoring or reconditioning as a hobby and to resell or trade. But that is another posting. LOL


----------



## KenM10759

Welcome Fatmouse!

You caught my attention right away with those Halfer 400's!! I lusted for those for years when I was newly married with young kids. I ended up with the bookshelf Hafler 200, and only recently (January 2016) handed them down to a good niece who appreciates them.

You *must* post a photo of them! The SL1200 turntable is also quite a desireable piece, as well as the Akai r-t-r all paired to the Rotel. That's my favorite system of the bunch.


----------



## ceptorman

Welcome Fatmouse…..that's quite the list, very cool.

As Ken said…..we need pics


----------



## choombak

I recently setup an Ascend Acoustics loudspeaker system for my modest HT and music needs. Went with Ascends for I find them slightly forward with spacious sound and clear instrument separation. CMT-340SE for LCR duty, HTM-200SE for side surrounds, all driven by a Marantz SR5010 AVR. SVS SB12-NSD sub.


----------



## xwrench

Hi all. I am very new at this. Just looking to get into better sound and home theater after decades of using the tv speakers and various average consumer grade stuff. I inherited a pair of Polk series 2, monitor 12 speakers. They are in good condition, I'm just wondering if these are good speakers. Anything the boffins here can tell me will be appreciated. Thanks in advance. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceptorman

That's a good start. Do you have an amp or receiver to power them with?


----------



## xwrench

I currently have a Denon AVR-X 1000 receiver, as well as Polk bookshelf speakers (don't know the model right off) for rear surrounds. A Polk PSW505 sub and Polk center channel speaker that I also don't know the model of. I'm running with optical out from my tv to the receiver and using the tv to switch inputs. After reading various posts here, I've decided to grab another hdmi cable and set up ARC. I hope I'm on the right track. 
Cheers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lovinthehd

xwrench said:


> I currently have a Denon AVR-X 1000 receiver, as well as Polk bookshelf speakers (don't know the model right off) for rear surrounds. A Polk PSW505 sub and Polk center channel speaker that I also don't know the model of. I'm running with optical out from my tv to the receiver and using the tv to switch inputs. After reading various posts here, I've decided to grab another hdmi cable and set up ARC. I hope I'm on the right track.
> Cheers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


FWIW the optical connection can handle what ARC can do ....


----------



## lovinthehd

lovinthehd said:


> FWIW the optical connection can handle what ARC can do ....


In terms of audio capabilities....


----------



## xwrench

lovinthehd said:


> In terms of audio capabilities....


I gave in to the bad thoughts... 
Visa and I are now the proud owners of a new Denon AVR-S920W, a Samsung UBD-K8500 UHD Blu-ray player and are awaiting delivery of elac A4 atmos speakers. This should be adequate for my untrained ears and eyes. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## darthray

ceptorman said:


> Welcome….you came to the right place. Be careful though, some on here are experts at spending other people's money





Jaurhead said:


> I think they're referring to the "Upgrade Bug" effect that hits so many of us that read and read and read and read and read...
> 
> Suggestions from some of the more experienced members here can lead to the recipient of that information to go and spend a few extra hundred - or even thousands - of dollars on new equipment, just because the more-informed sounds like they know what they're talking about (and truthfully, they do - they've often got the build threads to back it all up).
> 
> So... BEWARE!


 
Not that I disagree with you guys, because I do


That said, many members with very good system, like to offer guidance for a better system, for the best buck and results, and yes sometime it will cost a little more.


But sometime, spending a little more now, and sometime, the money redirected to a better use (speakers, sub/s over electronic and cables) will save a lot of money in the future by trying to pass on some knowledge learn from our past mistake.


For "speakers, sub/s over electronic and cables", I am guilty for over spending for the electronics and make my own fancy cables, but firmly believe speakers and sub/s should be priority 

At the end, due diligence is needed by doing lots of research for all suggestion.


Ray


----------



## Jaurhead

Very well stated, Ray 

Just ordered 9 BIC FH6's... One came already. It's like 4 times the size of my existing speaker!


----------



## thebland

*QUESTED! *(LCRs have AMT drivers), all other surrounds and heights are ribbons. All the dynamics of horns / compression drivers without the fatigue.



















LT-10 LCRs (AMT high freq driver).


----------



## ceptorman

^^Spectacular^^


----------



## Jaurhead

The FH6's arrived! 









Just a little bit bigger than my Monoprice speakers...


----------



## ceptorman

^^Awesome^^

Someone's in for a surprise, congrats.


----------



## sigpig

ceptorman said:


> ^^Awesome^^
> 
> Someone's _*neighbours are*_ in for a surprise, congrats.


Fixed it for you... lol


----------



## Scotth3886

sigpig said:


> Fixed it for you... lol



Someone's _*neighbors are*_ in for a surprise, congrats.


Fixed it for you... lol


----------



## Axememan

Hi Everybody,
Updated,a few sold ,a temporary pair & Current setup.
Speakers that are in my set up are:
Tekton Pendragon Towers
Epos Epic2 -Front High
Klipsch RC62 -Center
Bic America Pl-66 -Rears(temporary]
SVS 20-39 Pc-Cylinder Sub
SVS SB12-NSD-Sealed Sub
SVS PC2000-Cylinder Sub


----------



## darthray

thebland said:


> *QUESTED! *(LCRs have AMT drivers), all other surrounds and heights are ribbons. All the dynamics of horns / compression drivers without the fatigue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LT-10 LCRs (AMT high freq driver).


 
11 speakers and 6 subs
Talk about the perfect nightmare for calibration, (lots of boom mics) but worth-it at the end 
Just for curiosity, where do you sit with so many choices?


Congrats on your room, Enjoy



ceptorman said:


> ^^Spectacular^^


 
Yes it is
Lots of money and details in this room, and must sound Outstanding


Ray


----------



## thebland

darthray said:


> 11 speakers and 6 subs
> Talk about the perfect nightmare for calibration, but worth-it at the end
> 
> 
> Congrats on your room, Enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is
> Lots of money and details in this room, and must sound Outstanding
> 
> 
> Ray


Thanks so much!! It's pretty amazing sounding - for sure!


* Yes, 11 bed speakers, 6 subs.... and 8 heights!

The calibrator spent 25 hours...


----------



## darthray

thebland said:


> Thanks so much!! It's pretty amazing sounding - for sure!
> 
> 
> * Yes, 11 bed speakers, 6 subs.... and 8 heights!
> 
> The calibrator spent 25 hours...


 
Are you saying, 19 speakers plus the 6 subs?
The person who did the calibration, must have walk out with a few more gray hairs LOL, after 25 hours


Ray


----------



## DJ_JonnyV

Axememan said:


> Hi Everybody,
> Speakers that are in my set up are:
> Tekton Pendragon Towers
> Epos Epic2 -Front High
> Focal JM Labs Chorus 707s -Rear
> Klipsch RC62 Center
> SVS 20-39 Pc
> Klipsch SW-112[sold and waiting for the guy to come pick-up]
> SVS SB12-NSD
> SVS PC2000[replacing the Klipsch Sw-112.The SVS PC2000 is in transit..confirmed today.It should be here in THE Lou Wednesday]
> So far that is my speaker herd


Nice collection there! Also great to see someone else from STL area. My main room is in transition right now to a full JBL Studio 5 series setup. But subs remaining as SVS water heaters!


----------



## Axememan

DJ_JonnyV said:


> Nice collection there! Also great to see someone else from STL area. My main room is in transition right now to a full JBL Studio 5 series setup. But subs remaining as SVS water heaters!


I know that will sound great Dj...I bought my SVS-20-39PC mini water heater at Guitar Center of all places..Someone had traded it and a bunch of other items in to get a PA setup.The SVS had been there for a few months because no one really knew what it was.I got it after they dropped the price..i added the 2 year extended warranty for peace of mind and resale value.Love them Cylinder Subs!


----------



## Sekosche

Current speakers are PSA MTM-210C, MT-110 x2, MT-110SR x2; subwoofers are PSA V1800 and SVS PC12+. I'm bout to add another V1800 and lay the cylinder down nearfield, while adding a couple Atmos speakers (likely the DIY Volt-10 LX Atmos).


----------



## BlueEarth

Mine is 7.1.4 Yamaha
Front NS-F700 MB
Surround NS-B750 MB
Sub NS-SW700 MB
Ceiling NS-B700 MB

It is a little bit over to use NS-B750 MB as surrounds since it is meant for fronts but it is worth it for multichannel SACD.
The mid is superb. High very detailed. Bi-amp able.
For 2 channel without sub it is a little bit lack of deep bass however that is also became the quality which somehow attract me to listen to them again and again.
Build quality is top, it has good quality binding post, solid wood.


----------



## ultracitrus

Still pumping the:

ADVENT B2R floor standing 6.5" speakers that were purchased for $99 each in 1999 from overstock.com, right when the website started. Recent home kit foam repair to the woofer's and these things will never die!


----------



## Bilger Cody

Cerwin vega xls 215, 10 pairs, 10x amps Powered with Crown XLI 2500
Cerwin vega xls 15, 5 pairs, 5x amps Powered with Crown XLI 800
Cerwin vega xls 12, 10 pairs, 10x amps Powered with Crown XLI 800
Cerwin vega xls 28, 2 pairs, 1x amp Powered with Crown XLI 800
Cerwin vega xls 6, 99 pairs, 20x amps Powered with Crown XLI 800

Try running all of these at the same time it sounds nuts but this is the best and loudest thing you will ever hear in your life. Total cost: $78328 < without taxes. And then a ton of crown amps total crown amps are 46 amps.


----------



## KenM10759

What is this crap? The last FOUR people posting to this thread fail to follow the most fundamental rule we have!

Pics or you have a Bose system!


----------



## Shadowed

I have... bose...


----------



## KenM10759

Shadowed said:


> I have... bose...


Sure you do. Many MANY people do. My son worked for them...until a week ago. He got out just before he would have been laid off as they moved Customer Support to a contractor in the Philippines. Now it's my mission in life to let people know how much that company has deviated from the late Dr. Amar Bose' vision and do not deserve your money. 

Plus, the vast majority of their consumer audio products are a pretty poor excuse for quality sound reproduction. If you really do have it, let me help you live life better with really good sound for similar spend (or more, of course.)

Back on topic, here's a photo I just took with my phone of my recently rearranged setup. I switched the turntable to the opposite side of the top shelf, putting the Bluesound Vault in its place. I deleted a cassette deck I was just never going to use and put the BluRay player and VCR (which my wife actually uses occasionally) together on the second shelf with cable box to the right. On the bottom is the NAD T758 receiver and Sony CD changer, which may also be soon gone in favor of a good integrated for 2.1 stereo.

See how quick and easy it is to post a photo?


----------



## Sekosche

KenM10759 said:


> What is this crap?
> Pics or you have a Bose system!


PSA speakers, all made in the USA!


----------



## legcramp89

You guys have some awesome setups 


Here is my small setup:

Sony 50W800C
Denon AVR-1910
AV123 ELT525C w/ No-Rez
ELT525M Surround
SVS PB12-NSD


----------



## ceptorman

Bilger Cody said:


> Cerwin vega xls 215, 10 pairs, 10x amps Powered with Crown XLI 2500
> Cerwin vega xls 15, 5 pairs, 5x amps Powered with Crown XLI 800
> Cerwin vega xls 12, 10 pairs, 10x amps Powered with Crown XLI 800
> Cerwin vega xls 28, 2 pairs, 1x amp Powered with Crown XLI 800
> Cerwin vega xls 6, 99 pairs, 20x amps Powered with Crown XLI 800
> 
> Try running all of these at the same time it sounds nuts but this is the best and loudest thing you will ever hear in your life. Total cost: $78328 < without taxes. And then a ton of crown amps total crown amps are 46 amps.


I'll say it……

Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## chicago1

Living Room

Mains: Acoustech Platinum PL-980 Left & Right
Center: Acoustech Platinum Plus Series PL-28 II 
Surrounds :Acoustech Platinum Series PL-66's
Subwoofer: 2x Klipsch Synergy Sub‑12 

master bedroom
VIZIO SB3821-C6 38-Inch 2.1 Channel Sound Bar with Wireless Subwoofer

Son's room
Mains:Fluance AVFR Dynamic Compact three way hi-fi speakers
Center:Fluance AVC Acoustic two-way Center Channel Speaker
Surround: Fluance AVS Surround Sound Speakers
Subwoofer: none


----------



## chicago1

Can't seem to edit my post but I just signed up..Still need to finish painting. here is my old Fluanced vs my new PL series. Kiddo got the Fluances in his room. 

Living Room
Mains: Acoustech Platinum PL-980 Left & Right
Center: Acoustech Platinum Plus Series PL-28 II 
Surrounds :Acoustech Platinum Series PL-66's
Subwoofer: 2x Klipsch Synergy Sub‑12 
Shakers: Dayton Audio SA230 Amplifier & 4 Dayton Audio bass shakers

master bedroom
VIZIO SB3821-C6 38-Inch 2.1 Channel Sound Bar with Wireless Subwoofer

Son's room
Mains:Fluance AVFR Dynamic Compact three way hi-fi speakers
Center:Fluance AVC Acoustic two-way Center Channel Speaker
Surround: Fluance AVS Surround Sound Speakers


----------



## KenM10759

legcramp89 said:


> You guys have some awesome setups
> 
> 
> Here is my small setup:
> 
> Sony 50W800C
> Denon AVR-1910
> AV123 ELT525C w/ No-Rez
> ELT525M Surround
> SVS PB12-NSD


Those Rocket speakers really look pretty good, quite a value for the money spent. My son has my hand-me-down Denon AVR1912, very similar to the 1910 you have. They do a surprisingly good job. All in all, you've got a fantastic system there for not a big spend, good job!




chicago1 said:


> Living Room
> 
> Mains: Acoustech Platinum PL-980 Left & Right
> Center: Acoustech Platinum Plus Series PL-28 II
> Surrounds :Acoustech Platinum Series PL-66's
> Subwoofer: 2x Klipsch Synergy Sub‑12
> 
> master bedroom
> VIZIO SB3821-C6 38-Inch 2.1 Channel Sound Bar with Wireless Subwoofer
> 
> Son's room
> Mains:Fluance AVFR Dynamic Compact three way hi-fi speakers
> Center:Fluance AVC Acoustic two-way Center Channel Speaker
> Surround: Fluance AVS Surround Sound Speakers
> Subwoofer: none


LOL...no sub for the boy! How long do you think that's going to last when he can hear and feel yours working?


----------



## chicago1

chicago1 said:


> Living Room
> 
> Mains: Acoustech Platinum PL-980 Left & Right
> Center: Acoustech Platinum Plus Series PL-28 II
> Surrounds :Acoustech Platinum Series PL-66's
> Subwoofer: 2x Klipsch Synergy Sub‑12
> 
> master bedroom
> VIZIO SB3821-C6 38-Inch 2.1 Channel Sound Bar with Wireless Subwoofer
> 
> Son's room
> Mains:Fluance AVFR Dynamic Compact three way hi-fi speakers
> Center:Fluance AVC Acoustic two-way Center Channel Speaker
> Surround: Fluance AVS Surround Sound Speakers
> Subwoofer: none





KenM10759 said:


> Those Rocket speakers really look pretty good, quite a value for the money spent. My son has my hand-me-down Denon AVR1912, very similar to the 1910 you have. They do a surprisingly good job. All in all, you've got a fantastic system there for not a big spend, good job!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL...no sub for the boy! How long do you think that's going to last when he can hear and feel yours working?


Lol knowing him not long..I just posted some pics I can't edit them but the one pic is turned sideways. He will get my old subs I am saving up for 2 svs pb-12 plus or 2 HSU VTF-15H MK2 Subwoofer. I just started getting the bug after reading all the stuff on here. Some amazing builds and the info that I have learned is just priceless.


----------



## Sekosche

chicago1 said:


> He will get my old subs I am saving up for 2 svs pb-12 plus or 2 HSU VTF-15H MK2 Subwoofer. I just started getting the bug after reading all the stuff on here. Some amazing builds and the info that I have learned is just priceless.


I apologize for this post length, but you understand how it is when passionate about a thing. 

If you have not looked at Power Sound Audio, I would give their subwoofers and speakers serious consideration. My PSA journey began rather recently in November of 2015, after I chose PSA's newer 18" sub, the V1800, which was only $100 more than my main home theater sub I was looking to upgrade (SVS PC-12+).

I had an SVS PC-12+ and klipsch reference speaker setup for a little less than a year before moving in 2015 into a larger room in a new house. And the PC12+, although a very respectable driver for 12 inches, just couldn't come close to filling my room with the desired bass/slam, and the Klipsch became way too harsh/fatiguing at anything approaching reference volume.

I looked into trading the PC12+ up to an ultra, and realized that it wasn't worth the $800 difference (after shipping) for a tiny bit more output/headroom. Also, I didn't care to spend $1140 on another PC12+ for a dual subwoofer setup, only to be left needing the output that larger 15-18" drivers could more easily provide. So based on audio forum recommendations, I started researching other internet direct companies and reading customer impressions on HSU, Rythmik, RA, etc., and I found PSA products to have the best value. Value that includes absolutely amazing customer service, full 5 year warranty, build quality, and overall performance. Also, they are manufactured nearly 100% in the USA, and are ran by one of the founding members of SVS, Tom Vodhanel. Tom is an all around great guy that honestly cares about his customer's happiness and not just the sale.

In the end, I was so impressed with my first PSA sub, I had to hear their speakers as well. After auditioning just the front 3 PSA speakers, I immediately sold the Klipsch setup to a friend, and I now have an all PSA speaker setup consisting of an MTM-210C, two MT-110, and two MT-110SR; and I'm about to buy a second V1800 and move the PC12+ nearfield. The increased performance of this system over my last is difficult to describe, because it truly has to be experienced.

If you care to read more about my thoughts on my home theater upgrade to an all PSA setup, in the last couple months, I've posted quite a few listening impressions on the PSA forums. Bottom line though, buy what makes you happy, and suits your needs/budget...good luck and enjoy whatever you decide!


----------



## Axememan

*Pics*



Axememan said:


> Hi Everybody,
> Speakers that are in my set up are:
> Tekton Pendragon Towers
> Epos Epic2 -Front High
> Focal JM Labs Chorus 707s -Rear
> Klipsch RC62 Center
> SVS 20-39 Pc
> Klipsch SW-112[sold and waiting for the guy to come pick-up]
> SVS SB12-NSD
> SVS PC2000[replacing the Klipsch Sw-112.The SVS PC2000 is in transit..confirmed today.It should be here in THE Lou Wednesday]
> So far that is my speaker herd


Some Pics of my "Bose" Stuff lol


----------



## Axememan

Panamax and Emotiva Stack..Sony BDP-S5100 BluRay


----------



## Axememan

Axememan said:


> Panamax and Emotiva Stack..Sony BDP-S5100 BluRay


The Klipsch Rc62 the day I received it


----------



## Jaurhead

How often are you stepping on your kid's toy cars, @Axememan? Or...are they _your_ toy cars?


----------



## Axememan

Jaurhead said:


> How often are you stepping on your kid's toy cars, @Axememan? Or...are they _your_ toy cars?


Grandkids toy cars and swords and Marvel mashups..legos.we have them everywhere..A pic of the 2 lil guys watchin Some Judas Priest on the Tele


----------



## Axememan

Some of pawpaws toys


----------



## dallastt

I think the last time I posted in here was 3-4 years ago. I had some Klipsch towers from best buy. 




This is my current setup 

B&W CM6 S2s


----------



## rwalfrey

Front L&R: Klipsch Synergy F-3
Center: Klipsch C-2 Synergy
Surround L&R: Klipsch S-2 Synergy
Subwoofer: Klipsch KSW-12

Had them for 12 years and counting. Just your run-o-the mill Best Buy speakers. They have served me well. 

Just recently when connecting my new receiver my Center Channel speaker ended up falling 5 feet onto a hard wood floor. The speaker still works perfectly: Both the tweeters and woofers all the way up the volume scale.


----------



## ceptorman

Axememan said:


> Some Pics of my "Bose" Stuff lol


Very nice "Bose" stuff


----------



## KenM10759

ceptorman said:


> Very nice "Bose" stuff


LOL...I was thinking the same. Too bad Bose has gone in the direction they have, otherwise they'd be competitive in this market. Instead, it's all cheap stuff that others companies beat handily in performance. Sooner or later the marketing of (mostly) junk will cease to be effective.


----------



## KenM10759

dallastt said:


> I think the last time I posted in here was 3-4 years ago. I had some Klipsch towers from best buy.
> 
> This is my current setup
> 
> B&W CM6 S2s


Really nice! Those Peachtree amps are a really good match, must sound fantastic.

BTW, perhaps consider picking up a Bluesound Node 2 or Vault 2 at some point. You could then replace the PC with an unobtrusive little black box and still access your music without having the screen there. Rather, just run it off your phone or from a tablet in your hand.


----------



## dallastt

KenM10759 said:


> Really nice! Those Peachtree amps are a really good match, must sound fantastic.
> 
> BTW, perhaps consider picking up a Bluesound Node 2 or Vault 2 at some point. You could then replace the PC with an unobtrusive little black box and still access your music without having the screen there. Rather, just run it off your phone or from a tablet in your hand.


I think I might go check that out tomorrow. 

Anyone want a Macbook Pro!!!


----------



## KenM10759

dallastt said:


> I think I might go check that out tomorrow.
> 
> Anyone want a Macbook Pro!!!


FYI, I have the older version of the Vault. The difference between it and the Vault 2 is this is more than twice the size and half the 2TB capacity of the new one. The Node doesn't rip disks and/or store files, just accesses other files and streams almost any service. And a Node costs less than 1/2 what a Vault does.

An interesting development is that Bluesound should be rolling out a free firmware upgrade for all units (new & old) tomorrow to enable MQA decoding. I'll believe that when I can play my first MQA encoded file and hear an improvement.


----------



## dallastt

KenM10759 said:


> FYI, I have the older version of the Vault. The difference between it and the Vault 2 is this is more than twice the size and half the 2TB capacity of the new one. The Node doesn't rip disks and store files, just accesses other files and streams almost any service. And a Node costs less than 1/2 what a Vault does.
> 
> An interesting development is that Bluesound should be rolling out a free firmware upgrade for all units (new & old) tomorrow to enable MQA decoding. I'll believe that when I can play my first MQA encoded file and hear an improvement.




That's awesome, I just downloaded a trail of ROON tonight, and so far it's doing everything I'd want out of the blue sound. I might consider getting a used mac-mini, but they want $119 a year to use the software :/ 

I'll be at best buy in the morning to give the blue sound a shot. 


Thanks again.


----------



## Axememan

KenM10759 said:


> LOL...I was thinking the same. Too bad Bose has gone in the direction they have, otherwise they'd be competitive in this market. Instead, it's all cheap stuff that others companies beat handily in performance. Sooner or later the marketing of (mostly) junk will cease to be effective.


.I have an older Bose L1 Model 1[stock pic below]..with 2 subs and it kicks sound out better than you would imagine.
I added an external mixer to add more mics and guitars for better flexibility.Mine has a total of 750 watts but the newer "redesigned" ones only have 500 watts.That is the Boseness that folks refer to..price did not drop when they reduced the watts!


----------



## KenM10759

Good for you if you like that. I've heard them. Is this what you use now?

All I can say is that there is no easy way to overcome basic physics and Bose certainly cannot do it with twelve 2-1/4" speakers and small cabinet subwoofers (which aren't really sub anything.)

May I ask if you have ever taken home a better system with speakers that have a true tweeter and midrange driver set? It can be a revelation but one may not fully appreciate it until they hear a quality system set up in their own home. A reasonable system can be had for under $1000 and of course more spent gets you even better sound, to a point. I recently did it for $511.25 with a mix of new and used pieces, including 2 front speakers, 2 surrounds, 1 center and a 12" ported subwoofer that goes to at least 24hz with authority. That's 1/4 the price of the Bose L1 system and I assure you sounds incredibly better.

In no way am I suggesting your system doesn't meet your needs. I am however saying that other than a couple of select items (noise cancelling headphones, maybe something else), Bose has never produced the value found in other systems for the prices they charge.


----------



## wannabeaudiophile101

Front: Eminent Technology 8b
Center: Eminent Technology 12c
Rear: Eminent Technology 16a
Sub: PSA V1500


----------



## Axememan

KenM10759 said:


> Good for you if you like that. I've heard them. Is this what you use now?
> 
> 
> All I can say is that there is no easy way to overcome basic physics and Bose certainly cannot do it with twelve 2-1/4" speakers and small cabinet subwoofers (which aren't really sub anything.)
> 
> May I ask if you have ever taken home a better system with speakers that have a true tweeter and midrange driver set? It can be a revelation but one may not fully appreciate it until they hear a quality system set up in their own home. A reasonable system can be had for under $1000 and of course more spent gets you even better sound, to a point. I recently did it for $511.25 with a mix of new and used pieces, including 2 front speakers, 2 surrounds, 1 center and a 12" ported subwoofer that goes to at least 24hz with authority. That's 1/4 the price of the Bose L1 system and I assure you sounds incredibly better.
> 
> In no way am I suggesting your system doesn't meet your needs. I am however saying that other than a couple of select items (noise cancelling headphones, maybe something else), Bose has never produced the value found in other systems for the prices they charge.


No problem..not offended in anyway lol,I use that for a Pa setup or monitor speaker setup.My friend had 2 of these in his house for a time and it sounded pretty good.He did the mixer thing and ran out into an 18" external sub.That was some good clean sound with really good bass sound.But at home now,through some wheeling and dealing of my stuff,I have the Tekton Pendragon Towers as my main set up.The 707s Focal JM Labs,Klipsch RC62II center;Epos Epic 2 as wides now..were heights ..and my 3 SVS Subs.
Onkyo TX-NR838 Receiver for all channels except front mains and those get jazzed up by a pair of Emotiva XPA100 Monoblocks.I have been shuffling Gear around these last 4-5 years to keep climbing up the ladder until????I loved used gear!I have had Polks,Paradigms,Klipsch,DCM TF400 series,Boston a200 series,KLH, and even Yamaha Pa Speakers for a bit.And a few others that came and went in a flurry of dealing.


----------



## KenM10759

Nice system for music and HT at home there!

I actually owned a pair of Bose 802's for a short time in the mid 80's, they were fairly new and pretty damned good at that time. I just couldn't drive them with my meager home stereo receiver (a low powered Harmon Kardon) so I sold them to a garage band for a little more than I paid.

Bose made some respectable equipment back then, it's really not been further developed other than to see how much cost they can cut from making it and supporting it...without dropping the price at all.


----------



## Ward216

Front L&R: Modula MTM
Center: Modula MTM
Surround : Polk Audio RC85i 2-Way In-Wall Speakers 
Atmos: Polk Audio RC80i 2-Way In-Ceiling Speakers 
Subwoofer: Dayton Audio Reference Series RSS315HF-4 12" sub woofer (sealed 1.35 cu/ft)


----------



## lizrussspike

LCR: PSA MTM 210
Surrounds: PSA MTM 210
Subs: 2 PSA XV15SE, 1 PSA V3600i
Receiver: Marantz SR 7008
Sony VPL-HW40ES
OPPO 103D
PS3
Toshiba HD-A2


----------



## KenM10759

lizrussspike said:


> LCR: PSA MTM 210
> Surrounds: PSA MTM 210
> Subs: 2 PSA XV15SE, 1 PSA V3600i
> Receiver: Marantz SR 7008
> Sony VPL-HW40ES
> OPPO 103D
> PS3
> Toshiba HD-A2


Very powerful setup there, lotsa speaker in what appears to be a relatively small space. Should I guess that you don't have to turn up the Marantz much before you're using hand signals to communicate in the room? 

So you have a flat panel TV at 90º to the projection screen. How is that used?


----------



## Robert Whitehead

*My Speakers*

Paradigm 95F, 55C, Seismic 110
believe it or not, Rocket RSS300 (surrounds)
Atlantic Tech 44-DA Atmos


----------



## Kevin Grimm

lizrussspike said:


> LCR: PSA MTM 210
> Surrounds: PSA MTM 210
> Subs: 2 PSA XV15SE, 1 PSA V3600i
> Receiver: Marantz SR 7008
> Sony VPL-HW40ES
> OPPO 103D
> PS3
> Toshiba HD-A2


What were your previous systems and why have you chosen the PSA setup at this time? Did you ever feel the need for the MTM210 Tower version?

Thank you!


----------



## lizrussspike

KenM10759 said:


> Very powerful setup there, lotsa speaker in what appears to be a relatively small space. Should I guess that you don't have to turn up the Marantz much before you're using hand signals to communicate in the room?
> 
> So you have a flat panel TV at 90º to the projection screen. How is that used?


 @KenM10759,
The TV was mounted before the screen. I have 3 daughters: 14, 12, and 10.
The TV is used by the girls to watch Disney HD, and Netflix. We watch movies on the screen.
I have during a few football games with 8 in the room, had the screen and TV going at the same time, as we have a "L" shaped sectional. That way Mom can sit on the end with her feet up. The room is 25' long X 13' W X 8'. The next move is to move the sectional out, then get recliners, with a second row on a riser.


----------



## lizrussspike

Kevin Grimm said:


> What were your previous systems and why have you chosen the PSA setup at this time? Did you ever feel the need for the MTM210 Tower version?
> 
> Thank you!


@Kevin Grimm ,
My system in the other room consist of:
Denon 4311
LR: Polk 70 monitors
C: Polk CS2
Surrounds: Polk R50.


I had purchased the XV15SE, then added another. I then did the demo on the MTM 210's. Tom was offering free shipping and returns....so I ordered a pair. Liked them so I ordered one for the center. Feeling young again, I ordered 2 more for the back. Then PSA comes out with the MTM 210T. I went back and forth with Tom, but in the end, did not see the need to send them back to exchange. With my current speakers on stands, Tom said I would not have really noticed the difference. If I would have waited on the back 2 MTM 210s a few month, I surely would have done the demo on the MTM 210T's, and sure would have kept them as well.
I am really happy with the PSA speakers and subs. The polks are great for the girls in the other room, but these 210's are so easy to drive with the Marantz SR 7008.


----------



## lizrussspike

KenM10759 said:


> Very powerful setup there, lotsa speaker in what appears to be a relatively small space. Should I guess that you don't have to turn up the Marantz much before you're using hand signals to communicate in the room?
> 
> So you have a flat panel TV at 90º to the projection screen. How is that used?


 KenM10759,
Funny you mention turning up the Marantz and hand signals. Watching Deadpool the other night, the room is screaming and the house is rocking with some great LFE....the door opens with the wife giving me the eyes...
I was at -10 MV, and these speakers were having no problems. Even with SW:TFA, I hit 0 with the MV just once during the Kylo Ren scene with Rey, and it was amazing!


----------



## laserjock II

wannabeaudiophile101 said:


> Front: Eminent Technology 8b
> Center: Eminent Technology 12c
> Rear: Eminent Technology 16a
> Sub: PSA V1500


Sweet, pics?


----------



## Molon_Labe

I use all JBL Pro Cinema speakers in my room. Previously I have owned JBL (consumer), Klipsch, Bose (901's back in the 80's), and Onix Rockets. Although they are big and ugly, they sound amazing from whisper volumes up to "drive you out of the room" levels. Being 104db sensitive, they have incredible dynamics that take movie watching to a whole new level. Choosing Pro Cinema speakers was by far the best decision that I have ever made in this hobby.

L/C/R/SR/SL/RR/LR - (7) JBL 4722n w/2453-SL upgraded CD
Atmos - (4) JBL SCS 8
Subs - (2) Deep Sea Sound 24" Mariana, (1) PSA Triax

I am in San Antonio, TX and always willing to audition my room to AVS'ers.

Here is a photo with a gallon of milk for size reference.


----------



## beecherarts

Polk RTI 12 and 10


----------



## KenM10759

Molon_Labe said:


> I use all JBL Pro Cinema speakers in my room. Previously I have owned JBL (consumer), Klipsch, Bose, and Onix Rockets. Although they are big and ugly, they sound amazing from whisper volumes up to "drive you out of the room: levels. Being 104db sensitive, they have incredible dynamics that take movie watching to a whole new level. Choosing Pro Cinema speakers was by far the best decision that I have ever made in this hobby.
> 
> L/C/R/SR/SL/RR/LR - (7) JBL 4722n w/2453-SL upgraded CD
> Atmos - (4) JBL SCS 8
> Subs - (2) Deep Sea Sound 24" Mariana, (1) PSA Triax
> 
> I am in San Antonio, TX and always willing to audition my room to AVS'ers.
> 
> Here is a photo with a gallon of milk for size reference.


What an incredible theater system. I didn't put the word "home" in front of it because there are many commercial theaters which can't approach the level of complete, enveloping sound you have there and they should take lessons from YOU.

If I were ever to have the place to build a true HT similar to that, I would be considering the same product line. When you have that many large speakers under control you need them to be very efficient or you'd have to call the power company to bring in 600 amp 3-phase service to power the amp section that sits in a climate controlled room.

For me (and most of us), we have to comprise with a living area and dual-purpose music/HT installations. Such is my lot in life. I might watch more movies if I had a true HT, and not sure that's a good use of my time.


----------



## lizrussspike

Molon_Labe said:


> I use all JBL Pro Cinema speakers in my room. Previously I have owned JBL (consumer), Klipsch, Bose (901's back in the 80's), and Onix Rockets. Although they are big and ugly, they sound amazing from whisper volumes up to "drive you out of the room" levels. Being 104db sensitive, they have incredible dynamics that take movie watching to a whole new level. Choosing Pro Cinema speakers was by far the best decision that I have ever made in this hobby.
> 
> L/C/R/SR/SL/RR/LR - (7) JBL 4722n w/2453-SL upgraded CD
> Atmos - (4) JBL SCS 8
> Subs - (2) Deep Sea Sound 24" Mariana, (1) PSA Triax
> 
> I am in San Antonio, TX and always willing to audition my room to AVS'ers.
> 
> Here is a photo with a gallon of milk for size reference.


 @Molon_Labe ,
I bet LFE scenes are just awesome in your theater!


----------



## Kevin Grimm

My most recent update:

Added the POLK system as well as the Emo XPA-5


----------



## basshead81

PSA 210T/210C/110SR and 3 PSA XV15se.


----------



## KenM10759

I appreciate you showing the room, basshead81. It helps hold hope for those of us with sofas against the walls, and the dreaded "open concept" of fashion today. 

While I appreciate the looks, I hate the open living/dining/kitchen room layouts when you have no choice or option of a dedicated room. I'm sure yours sounds great. Mine would be similar in that I (for now) have no place for optimal location of surrounds so mine are up like yours.

I couldn't get that type speaker past the WAF layer, so I had to go "pretty" rather than deep and forceful. I envy you that setup.


----------



## basshead81

Thanks!! Actually the couch is about 3.5ft from the wall.


----------



## chicago1

Sekosche said:


> I apologize for this post length, but you understand how it is when passionate about a thing.
> 
> If you have not looked at Power Sound Audio, I would give their subwoofers and speakers serious consideration. My PSA journey began rather recently in November of 2015, after I chose PSA's newer 18" sub, the V1800, which was only $100 more than my main home theater sub I was looking to upgrade (SVS PC-12+).
> 
> I had an SVS PC-12+ and klipsch reference speaker setup for a little less than a year before moving in 2015 into a larger room in a new house. And the PC12+, although a very respectable driver for 12 inches, just couldn't come close to filling my room with the desired bass/slam, and the Klipsch became way too harsh/fatiguing at anything approaching reference volume.
> 
> I looked into trading the PC12+ up to an ultra, and realized that it wasn't worth the $800 difference (after shipping) for a tiny bit more output/headroom. Also, I didn't care to spend $1140 on another PC12+ for a dual subwoofer setup, only to be left needing the output that larger 15-18" drivers could more easily provide. So based on audio forum recommendations, I started researching other internet direct companies and reading customer impressions on HSU, Rythmik, RA, etc., and I found PSA products to have the best value. Value that includes absolutely amazing customer service, full 5 year warranty, build quality, and overall performance. Also, they are manufactured nearly 100% in the USA, and are ran by one of the founding members of SVS, Tom Vodhanel. Tom is an all around great guy that honestly cares about his customer's happiness and not just the sale.
> 
> In the end, I was so impressed with my first PSA sub, I had to hear their speakers as well. After auditioning just the front 3 PSA speakers, I immediately sold the Klipsch setup to a friend, and I now have an all PSA speaker setup consisting of an MTM-210C, two MT-110, and two MT-110SR; and I'm about to buy a second V1800 and move the PC12+ nearfield. The increased performance of this system over my last is difficult to describe, because it truly has to be experienced.
> 
> If you care to read more about my thoughts on my home theater upgrade to an all PSA setup, in the last couple months, I've posted quite a few listening impressions on the PSA forums. Bottom line though, buy what makes you happy, and suits your needs/budget...good luck and enjoy whatever you decide!




I appreciate the info didn't even consider the PSA and I am liking the specs. I will check out your thread because I'm really torn on what to get. I was convinced of the mk-2 and now you throw that PSA its got me thinking. I love deep bass I mean hard slamming like if I was in a real earthquarke.. Just intrigued by the mk-2 ability to change the ports but not sure really what that would do for me. Plus the PSA has more power and you can't deny that 18" woofer. Decisions Decisions


----------



## Bob852

Hello, here is a quick snap of my B&W 803D3's.


----------



## Jaurhead

Bob852 said:


> Hello, here is a quick snap of my B&W 803D3's.


Either your tree is dead or there's a filter on that photo - I ain't never seen a black ficus!  Stunning setup, though!


----------



## chicago1

Bob852 said:


> Hello, here is a quick snap of my B&W 803D3's.


WOW..


----------



## Bob852

Thanks guys, I appreciate the positive response. The audio hobby is pretty much brand new to me. I have lots to learn and appreciate forums like this where people can share ideas, knowledge and enthusiasm.


----------



## KenM10759

Wow. Not many can be brand new to this and appreciate the value of the higher end stuff like those 803D3's. What are you driving them with? How did you get to choosing those?


----------



## ceptorman

lizrussspike said:


> @Molon_Labe ,
> I bet LFE scenes are just awesome in your theater!


+1…..very impressive.


----------



## speedmaster1971

*Help with identification of speakers*

early this year I purchased some speakers. They are badged with the name R.P Acoustics. 
Weight about 20kg.
Manufacturers model M50, 8 ohms, 75watt, 150 watt peak. Sensitivity about 90dB. They sound very good but
I have no details on the manufacturer and the country of manufacture was not printed on the boxes nor on the speakers.

Does anybody know where they were made? My guess is China, Taiwan or perhaps Malaysia or Indonesia.

They were amazingly cheap. They are an audiphiles dream. A very nice, well designed speaker with a good bass extension. Definitely audiophile quality

Thanks in advance for the help,

James.


----------



## laserjock II

speedmaster1971 said:


> early this year I purchased some speakers. They are badged with the name R.P Acoustics.
> Weight about 20kg.
> Manufacturers model M50, 8 ohms, 75watt, 150 watt peak. Sensitivity about 90dB. They sound very good but
> I have no details on the manufacturer and the country of manufacture was not printed on the boxes nor on the speakers.
> 
> Does anybody know where they were made? My guess is China, Taiwan or perhaps Malaysia or Indonesia.
> 
> They were amazingly cheap. They are an audiphiles dream. A very nice, well designed speaker with a good bass extension. Definitely audiophile quality
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help,
> 
> James.


Not Boston Acoustics VR M-50?


----------



## lizrussspike

Nice PSA room basshead81!
I do like the pads, are those PSA isolation pads under the XV15s?


----------



## blackangst

Cant take a pic because I dont have them yet, but over the weekend ordered a pair of Salk Song3's and a Songcenter RT in silk black. They will be replacing Polk RTi10's and Polk CSiA6. Cant wait!


----------



## GoodTrade954

(11) Fulcrum Prophile Series S
LF/HF: 8 ohms, 400 watts

(3) Fulcrum Prophile Series Sub112
LF: 8 ohms, 700 watts

(2) Fulcrum Prophile Sub215
LF1: 8 ohms, 1000 watts
LF2: 8 ohmz, 1000 watts

(4) Fulcrum Prophile Series M 
LF2: 8 ohms, 700 watts
HF/LF1: 8 ohms, 350 watts

(10) Veris 210 S Subwoofers

(13) QSC AD-S82


----------



## Kevin Grimm

GoodTrade954 said:


> (11) Fulcrum Prophile Series S
> LF/HF: 8 ohms, 400 watts
> 
> (3) Fulcrum Prophile Series Sub112
> LF: 8 ohms, 700 watts
> 
> (2) Fulcrum Prophile Sub215
> LF1: 8 ohms, 1000 watts
> LF2: 8 ohmz, 1000 watts
> 
> (4) Fulcrum Prophile Series M
> LF2: 8 ohms, 700 watts
> HF/LF1: 8 ohms, 350 watts
> 
> (10) Veris 210 S Subwoofers
> 
> (13) QSC AD-S82


There's a common saying around here: pictures or it didn't happen! ;-)

Is this gear used in multiple locations? In one room this would be a lot to hook up ...


----------



## laserjock II

blackangst said:


> Cant take a pic because I dont have them yet, but over the weekend ordered a pair of Salk Song3's and a Songcenter RT in silk black. They will be replacing Polk RTi10's and Polk CSiA6. Cant wait!


What finish? 
Pretty good jump.


----------



## Bob852

KenM10759 said:


> Wow. Not many can be brand new to this and appreciate the value of the higher end stuff like those 803D3's. What are you driving them with? How did you get to choosing those?


Thanks, not sure what happened, I just kind of went off the deep end. Honestly, I just never knew music could sound so good! Also, my wife talked me into getting them as she liked the looks of the 803D3's (haha, okay break my arm). The dealer brought them over for me to home demo and that was that!

When I got the D3s I had a AVR. Doing some searches and some reading on forums such as this I learned that an AVR was probably not doing justice to the speakers. So, a few weeks ago I got a Krell s300i. It is 150 watts into 8 ohms and doubles down to 300 in 4ohms. 

Wondering if I still need a little more gas to really have the speakers reach their full potential. Don't know. Perhaps a Krell s550 or Hegel H300?


----------



## Scotth3886

Bob852 said:


> Thanks, not sure what happened, I just kind of went off the deep end. Honestly, I just never knew music could sound so good! Also, my wife talked me into getting them as she liked the looks of the 803D3's (haha, okay break my arm). The dealer brought them over for me to home demo and that was that!
> 
> When I got the D3s I had a AVR. Doing some searches and some reading on forums such as this I learned that an AVR was probably not doing justice to the speakers. So, a few weeks ago I got a Krell s300i. It is 150 watts into 8 ohms and doubles down to 300 in 4ohms.
> 
> Wondering if I still need a little more gas to really have the speakers reach their full potential. Don't know. Perhaps a Krell s550 or Hegel H300?



Hegel H360. Supposed to be a great little amp. I bought a H100 to get back into the hobby and planned to only keep it for a few months and it's turned out that it's a great little amp. Time to upgrade though.


----------



## KenM10759

The Hegel H360 is quite good. If budget was open though, I would test that against the Luxman L-507uX because that unit just knocked my socks off. Out of my reach though.


----------



## GoodTrade954

Kevin Grimm said:


> There's a common saying around here: pictures or it didn't happen! ;-)
> 
> Is this gear used in multiple locations? In one room this would be a lot to hook up ...


Currently stored, they were in a 2k sq ft open room before.


----------



## blackangst

laserjock II said:


> What finish?
> Pretty good jump.


Silk Black


----------



## Scotth3886

KenM10759 said:


> The Hegel H360 is quite good. If budget was open though, I would test that against the Luxman L-507uX because that unit just knocked my socks off. Out of my reach though.



I'll do Japanese if I have to in my budget systems, but not in my better systems (or never for the four wheeled toys in my garage). 


I don't know what alternative to the H360 I'll look at. Maybe still the VAC 160se or who knows what. I probably won't go separates, but if I did the ARC GS150s would be under consideration.


----------



## choombak

Looks like I am settled for now (after going through Klipsch RP and SVS Prime) on Ascend Acoustics: CMT-340 SE L/C/R, and HTM-200 for surround duty. Here is how the system looks:


----------



## chicago1

Sekosche said:


> I apologize for this post length, but you understand how it is when passionate about a thing.
> 
> If you have not looked at Power Sound Audio, I would give their subwoofers and speakers serious consideration. My PSA journey began rather recently in November of 2015, after I chose PSA's newer 18" sub, the V1800, which was only $100 more than my main home theater sub I was looking to upgrade (SVS PC-12+).
> 
> I had an SVS PC-12+ and klipsch reference speaker setup for a little less than a year before moving in 2015 into a larger room in a new house. And the PC12+, although a very respectable driver for 12 inches, just couldn't come close to filling my room with the desired bass/slam, and the Klipsch became way too harsh/fatiguing at anything approaching reference volume.
> 
> I looked into trading the PC12+ up to an ultra, and realized that it wasn't worth the $800 difference (after shipping) for a tiny bit more output/headroom. Also, I didn't care to spend $1140 on another PC12+ for a dual subwoofer setup, only to be left needing the output that larger 15-18" drivers could more easily provide. So based on audio forum recommendations, I started researching other internet direct companies and reading customer impressions on HSU, Rythmik, RA, etc., and I found PSA products to have the best value. Value that includes absolutely amazing customer service, full 5 year warranty, build quality, and overall performance. Also, they are manufactured nearly 100% in the USA, and are ran by one of the founding members of SVS, Tom Vodhanel. Tom is an all around great guy that honestly cares about his customer's happiness and not just the sale.
> 
> In the end, I was so impressed with my first PSA sub, I had to hear their speakers as well. After auditioning just the front 3 PSA speakers, I immediately sold the Klipsch setup to a friend, and I now have an all PSA speaker setup consisting of an MTM-210C, two MT-110, and two MT-110SR; and I'm about to buy a second V1800 and move the PC12+ nearfield. The increased performance of this system over my last is difficult to describe, because it truly has to be experienced.
> 
> If you care to read more about my thoughts on my home theater upgrade to an all PSA setup, in the last couple months, I've posted quite a few listening impressions on the PSA forums. Bottom line though, buy what makes you happy, and suits your needs/budget...good luck and enjoy whatever you decide!




So I made the jump after reading what you and others had posted. I just ordered the PSA V18 thanks for the info


----------



## Sekosche

chicago1 said:


> So I made the jump after reading what you and others had posted. I just ordered the PSA V1800 thanks for the info


That's awesome, and I think you'll be thoroughly impressed! For your intitial calibration, start off with the gain on the sub no higher than 9 o'clock as it's very sensitive; the usual 50% gain suggested for calibration is way too high.

I decided to upgrade my receiver this week to a Denon x4200w and will be waiting a couple more weeks for another V1800. Welcome to the PSA family, and feel free to post any questions or impressions over in the PSA forums.


----------



## chicago1

Sekosche said:


> That's awesome, and I think you'll be thoroughly impressed! For your intitial calibration, start off with the gain on the sub no higher than 9 o'clock as it's very sensitive; the usual 50% gain suggested for calibration is way too high.
> 
> I decided to upgrade my receiver this week to a Denon x4200w and will be waiting a couple more weeks for another V1800. Welcome to the PSA family, and feel free to post any questions or impressions over in the PSA forums.




Will do, thanks again for the info


----------



## Bob852

KenM10759 said:


> The Hegel H360 is quite good. If budget was open though, I would test that against the Luxman L-507uX because that unit just knocked my socks off. Out of my reach though.


Thanks I will have a look. 150 watts?


----------



## KenM10759

Bob852 said:


> Thanks I will have a look. 150 watts?


Not quite by the specs, Luxman states 110 watts per channel. From listening to it power a pair of Focal Utopia though my impression was that it hit above its weight. By far. What was really impressive though was just how much definition was in everything throughout the range. Just looking it over I could see the level of attention to detail in the build quality. Amazing.


----------



## Scotth3886

Bob852 said:


> Thanks I will have a look. 150 watts?


 
The Hegel? 250 per channel at 8 ohms and 470 at 4ohms. The ML EM ESLs are 6 ohm so this will be enough to wake them up, plus the MLs are 92 db efficient. 

I just don't think I want to get into the kind of money it takes for a VAC 160se or ARC GS150s.


----------



## Maxpilot

SVS Ultra Bookshelf fronts, SVS Ultra center, SVS Prime satellites, dual SVS PB-2000. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KenM10759

Maxpilot said:


> SVS Ultra Bookshelf fronts, SVS Ultra center, SVS Prime satellites, dual SVS PB-2000.


Really tastefully decorated room, effectively set up for sound. Well done! I especially like the subs and room treatments. It seems only the stands for the L-R Ultra's could use improvement. Perhaps something a little more sturdy and stylish is in the future?


----------



## Maxpilot

KenM10759 said:


> Really tastefully decorated room, effectively set up for sound. Well done! I especially like the subs and room treatments. It seems only the stands for the L-R Ultra's could use improvement. Perhaps something a little more sturdy and stylish is in the future?




Actually, that picture is several months old. I added another entertainment cabinet to extend the base cabinets across the room and now place the SVS ultra bookshelf on them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ROMEO 1

Maxpilot said:


> SVS Ultra Bookshelf fronts, SVS Ultra center, SVS Prime satellites, dual SVS PB-2000.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One sweet looking setup. I saw a video from Z-Review who said the Ultras can stand alone without a sub. Do you agree?


----------



## Maxpilot

ROMEO 1 said:


> One sweet looking setup. I saw a video from Z-Review who said the Ultras can stand alone without a sub. Do you agree?




The Bookshelf Ultras need a sub for my room for movies. If I didn't have the subs, I would recommend the Ultra towers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimMeader

*20 Year Old Mission Speakers*

2 Channel System

Mission Argonaut 780

All run through a Raspberry Pi 3 with a HiFi Berry DacPro, with digital music on a networked Win10 Box with a XBMC interface

Out to a Behringer Ultragraph Pro used to interface XLR of Crown XLS1002 Amp which also provide RCA out to Klipsch 12 inch sub

Odd combination but sound is still great and more than fills my listening room

The Crown Amp easily handles the 4 ohm loads of the Mission's - Sound stage is excellent even my wife said Wow it sounds like the musicians are right here, dropped the crossover on the Ultragraph to 50 htz allowing the Missions to do there thing and it works great


----------



## powercain

3.1 system. currently running dual Boston acoustic M340 with the matching M-center in black gloss. SB-1000 sub in black gloss. nice to meet the community.


----------



## 2channel8

2 ea. 2 Channel systems:

1) Canton Ergo 1002 DC driven by Rotel Rx-1052
B speakers: BA T-830
Headphones: Stax SR40/SR4

2) PSB Imagine XB, Nakamichi Receiver 2, Stax SR30/SR4 and NAD Viso HP50

Also hanging on to a pair of Genesis Physics Model 7s.


----------



## Theriddler07sms

Reciever = Denon x4200w

Bookshelf = Ascend Sierra 2's

Subs = Reaction Audio Gamma 15's (two of these)

Center = Ascend Horizon (ordering next month)

Towers = Ascend Sierra RAAL Towers (Will order by Fall)

Cables = All Blue Jean Cables

TV = Vizio M55 (this is my bedroom TV i moved over. Will buy a P65 next month as well)


----------



## KenM10759

Great start....pictures are required. 

So do you already have the Reaction subs? I get the feeling that the company has had a lot of troubles filling orders, communicating with customers who's money they have or issuing refunds. If you already have them, good for you! You're one of the few, it seems.


----------



## darthray

Theriddler07sms said:


> Reciever = Denon x4200w
> 
> Bookshelf = Ascend Sierra 2's
> 
> Subs = Reaction Audio Gamma 15's (two of these)
> 
> Center = Ascend Horizon (ordering next month)
> 
> Towers = Ascend Sierra RAAL Towers (Will order by Fall)
> 
> Cables = All Blue Jean Cables
> 
> TV = Vizio M55 (this is my bedroom TV i moved over. Will buy a P65 next month as well)



Very nice



KenM10759 said:


> Great start....pictures are required.
> 
> So do you already have the Reaction subs? I get the feeling that the company has had a lot of troubles filling orders, communicating with customers who's money they have or issuing refunds. If you already have them, good for you! You're one of the few, it seems.



+1 on the system, another +1 for pictures.
We love pictures


Ray


----------



## Theriddler07sms

KenM10759 said:


> Great start....pictures are required.
> 
> So do you already have the Reaction subs? I get the feeling that the company has had a lot of troubles filling orders, communicating with customers who's money they have or issuing refunds. If you already have them, good for you! You're one of the few, it seems.


I do not have ownership of the subs. They have already been built for a previous customer and just waiting on an amp change. Timing is an issue with the company. People did not expect to wait months for their orders to be built and they had issues with the bank they used holding funds. It has been a mess for some. If I did order fresh I would have went with HSU or PSA. I wanted Echo 15s but he gave me a sick deal on Gamma 15s so i am ok with the wait. I picked up an Open box JBL at Bestbuy for 50% off open box price so im happy to wait.



darthray said:


> Very nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1 on the system, another +1 for pictures.
> We love pictures
> 
> 
> Ray


I will post a picture once I can get a chance to use my phone. My work computer cannot upload images. Will just be a few minutes.


----------



## Theriddler07sms

Here's a couple. Not mounting tv on wall until I get my p65 and the HORIZON will sit on top of the stand.


----------



## SumTing Wong

Totally old skool here:

Klipschorns in front corners.

Klipsch RC-3 Center

Klipsch Heresy Surrounds

Klipsch KSW-15 Sub 

Other than my home, these are the only things I own worth more now than when purchased.


----------



## Methodical_1

My speaker setup for over 10 years, with no sign of letting up.

Fronts: Polk RTi10
Center: Polk CSi30
Sides: Polk FXi30
Rear: Polk FXi30
Sub: Polk PSW505

Quick shot of setup.


----------



## kemetblk

Methodical_1 said:


> My speaker setup for over 10 years, with no sign of letting up.
> 
> Fronts: Polk RTi10
> Center: Polk CSi30
> Sides: Polk FXi30
> Rear: Polk FXi30
> Sub: Polk PSW505
> 
> Quick shot of setup.


Nice setup, but the Whodini album makes it even better! 5 Minutes of Funk must sound awesome on it.

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Methodical_1

kemetblk said:


> Nice setup, but the Whodini album makes it even better! 5 Minutes of Funk must sound awesome on it.
> 
> Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


Haha! Thanks and yes it does sound good. That was my favorite song back in college that I was always singing; lots of NY college mates. I ever so often have an itch to listen to my albums and crank them up, especially when the family is not home.


----------



## bontrager

Dahlquist DQ-20I purchased off EBay about 5 months ago. They were professionally reconditioned with new woofer surrounds and Regnar capacitors.

They sound exceptional!

Had DQ-10's when they first came out years ago. At one time considered to be one of the best 10 speakers in the world


----------



## sigpig

Jim1290 said:


> Sorry for the poor quality photos. My old speakers plus cheap subs.
> 1, moved subs for photo. 2, subs sounded best. 3, one of the surrounds.
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Jim


Well, if you don't want those speakers and under-performing subs any more, just leave 'em on the side of the road and I'll _gladly_ take them to the dump for you, m'kay?


----------



## uniquepattern

Polk:
RTiA9 Left/Right
CSiA6 Center
RTiA3 Front Heights
RTiA7 Surrounds
StereoIntegrity:
HS-24mk2 Subwoofers x2 (being delivered this week)


----------



## bryan338

my simple condo living room setup









Panasonic 65vt50 plasma
Anthem mrx300
Outlaw 5000
Ascend acoustic towers and horizon
Paradigm surround 3
Svs sb13ultra
Sony bluray player
Popcorn hour vten media player


----------



## KenM10759

Really nice! Give us a breakdown of the equipment list, looks impressive!

Starting with Ascend Acoustics Sierra Towers & Horizon center...you finish.


----------



## nelsress

*My speakers*

In my AV room, which is also the living room - no mansion here, my main system has RCA LC-1 speakers in 10 cu. ft. cabinets from the late 40's that were designed for theater/studio use. 

I've also got a cool, mid century modern Heathkit marketed cabinet with separate, matching speaker cabinets. The speakers had Silvertone (Sears) 12" drivers in them when I got them but I made a new baffle and used a vintage Philips full range 8" driver along with Leak Sandwich speaker woofers with crossovers and magnets removed and they're now used as passive radiators. 

Recently a pair of Romik speakers came into my possession and I'm really liking them, they're from the 50's or 60's from what I've learned so far. The unique cabinet design enables the 8" driver to throw out bass as if it were a 15" driver. These are currently in my shop but will move into the house when I'm finished remodeling the two rooms in progress at the moment. What fun!

Edit: Almost forgot, I've also got a pair of vintage 60's JBL L44 Lancer bookshelf speakers that just got new surrounds and spiders by Bill Legall at Millersound that are sounding pretty sweet. In addition there are a few other lesser pairs in line for crossover upgrades, new surrounds, etc.


----------



## darthray

nelsress said:


> In my AV room, which is also the living room - no mansion here, my main system has RCA LC-1 speakers in 10 cu. ft. cabinets from the late 40's that were designed for theater/studio use. I've also got a cool, mid century modern Heathkit marketed cabinet with separate, matching speaker cabinets. The speakers had Silvertone (Sears) 12" drivers in them when I got them but I made a new baffle and used a vintage Philips full range 8" driver along with Leak Sandwich speaker woofers with crossovers and magnets removed and they're now used as passive radiators. Recently a pair of Romik speakers came into my possession and I'm really liking them, they're from the 50's or 60's from what I've learned so far. The unique cabinet design enables the 8" driver to throw out bass as if it were a 15" driver. These are currently in my shop but will move into the house when I'm finished remodeling the two rooms in progress at the moment. What fun!
> Edit: Almost forgot, I've also got a pair of vintage 60's JBL L44 Lancer bookshelf speakers that just got new surrounds and spiders by Bill Legall at Millersound that are sounding pretty sweet. In addition there are a few other lesser pairs in line for crossover upgrades, new surrounds, etc.



Man, this was hard to read


A few paragraph could have you get more people , reading through out, just a thought


Thanks for your post and contribution.


Ray


----------



## Bladekm

*New Speakers and receiver*

I just bought the Definitive Technology BP9040s a couple of days ago and hooked it up to a new Denon 4200 I just bought. At the moment i'm using them in two channel stereo with no sub, just the built in powered subs. In the future I want to setup a 5.2 system with the 9000 series but in the space I am in I don't have a good enough setup to do that. Ceilings are too high, I have a wall knocked out and an archway in its place off to the right. Thinking of maybe adding a black curtain to create a faux wall. where my couch is also sits right in the middle of an archway. Not ideal space at all haha. But I love the speakers so far! 

I haven't seen any posts on the forum about these speakers and I was just wondering what everyone thinks of these new speakers. I was going to get the CM10s but really didn't want to shell out the money just yet. Maybe in a couple of years.

One of my issues with the speakers is the positioning of them since they are bipolar and I am in a small room.


----------



## Bladekm

Those are some sexy speakers. I almost bought CM10s but opted for the BP9040 Def Techs instead. Maybe i'll get the CM10s in a couple years.


----------



## soccerkid

Hi all. Currently I've got two and a half systems.

Living Room

Marantz 6009
Perreaux 6000B
Cinepro 600
DIY Subwoofer with Pierce Audio Products 18" Driver
Philharmonic Audio 3's
DIY Center Channel with Full Range Driver
EMP E41-B
Sony BD Player
Samsung Plasma

2nd System

DIY Jeff Bagby Mandolin's
DIY Subwoofer with SDX10

Basement HT

Source Technology Triline
DIY Jeff Bagby Testarossa
Source Technology RC4
Source Technology Dedicated Rear Towers
Source Technology CC-82554
2x DIY LMS Ultra 5400
DIY Dual Opposed Subwoofer with 21" Mach 5 Audio FTW (Under Construction)
Adcom 7807
Peavey IPR2 5000
Crest Pro Lite 5.0
Threshold S/300
Sony BD Player
Marantz 8801
Antimode Dual Core 2.0
Samsung Plasma
Elite Screens 135" AT Electric Screen
JVC X55R
Custom Built HTPC


----------



## darthray

soccerkid said:


> Hi all. Currently I've got two and a half systems.
> 
> Living Room
> 
> Marantz 6009
> Perreaux 6000B
> Cinepro 600
> DIY Subwoofer with Pierce Audio Products 18" Driver
> Philharmonic Audio 3's
> DIY Center Channel with Full Range Driver
> EMP E41-B
> Sony BD Player
> Samsung Plasma
> 
> 2nd System
> 
> DIY Jeff Bagby Mandolin's
> DIY Subwoofer with SDX10
> 
> Basement HT
> 
> Source Technology Triline
> DIY Jeff Bagby Testarossa
> Source Technology RC4
> Source Technology Dedicated Rear Towers
> Source Technology CC-82554
> 2x DIY LMS Ultra 5400
> DIY Dual Opposed Subwoofer with 21" Mach 5 Audio FTW (Under Construction)
> Adcom 7807
> Peavey IPR2 5000
> Crest Pro Lite 5.0
> Threshold S/300
> Sony BD Player
> Marantz 8801
> Antimode Dual Core 2.0
> Samsung Plasma
> Elite Screens 135" AT Electric Screen
> JVC X55R
> Custom Built HTPC



Nice stuff
Any pics?


Ray


----------



## Julio Bro!

I'm an engineer that tends to stay with things that work until they blow or I feel it's time to change. So, I have a pair of Advent Legacy III floorstanding mains and a pair of Optimus bookshelf surrounds. The center used to be an Advent, but the twin full range cones' suspension broke. I found an Optimus center at a friend's house, he gave it to me because he was not using it. The cones were in good shape, but the tweeter was kind of small and the characteristics didn't match well with the mains. So, I bought a better tweeter and replaced the crossover circuit and the sound became much better.

The sub was an entirely different matter because, initially, I didn't have one. See, this system I built in 1994; surround sound with LFE track was available, but the Advents had enough punch that I didn't feel the need for a sub. Then, the woofers' suspension couldn't hold the more powerful bass produced by the newer movies; but they didn't blow, they could be repaired. Took them to an old school audio technician that repaired speakers too. After I explained, he said: "You did the right thing, these are quality drivers and probably will continue to work fine after I repair them. But, although I will use a stronger than factory suspension, you'll need a subwoofer for your setup." For $50 I got woofers like new (still working), but I had to get a sub.

The receiver responsible for hurting the Advents is a Yamaha HTR-5280, so good, it's now that I'm thinking of replacing (because of the new surround technologies), so I checked which subs they had. Didn't want a big cube, because of my small apt, so I went with a slender model YST-SW160; doesn't look like it, but man it can shake things up.

That's it, and I use the whole system to hear everything and anything, from the news, to series, to the blockbusters.


----------



## KenM10759

Old school stuff, for sure. I'm sure you're happy with it, just resist going over to another guy's house with genuine subwoofers in a modern 7.2 (or better) system. Then you'll know what bass you're missing out on. 

I have a smaller space too, one that's above my tenant's first floor apartment. so I can't have a monster cube either. At least my son down the road has such a system so I know.

As for the old speakers, what condition do you suppose the components in the crossovers are? Those must be at least 35 years old now. Do thoy have ferro-fluid cooled tweeters too? If so, probably not much ferro-fluid left...in fluid form.


----------



## soccerkid

darthray said:


> Nice stuff
> Any pics?
> 
> 
> Ray


Yup, I'm on vacation right now, but I'll have to grab some pics when I get home. I definitely should have waited to join until I was home because I ain't got no pics to share.


----------



## darthray

soccerkid said:


> Yup, I'm on vacation right now, but I'll have to grab some pics when I get home. I definitely should have waited to join until I was home because I ain't got no pics to share.



Enjoy your vacation


I will be looking forward to see your pictures


Ray


----------



## Emag1

Mains - Mangepan 3.7i
Center - Magnepan CCR
Sides - Magnepan MMGW
Rear - Magnepan MMGW
Ceiling - 4 Martin Logan EMR
Sub - Velodyne F1800RII


----------



## mikeybc

Mains - PSB Stratus Silver
Center - PSB Stratus C6
Rears - Paradigm Studio 20
Subwoofer - Energy E:XLS-12


----------



## citsur86

Mains: B&W 684 S1
Center: B&W CM Center S2
Subwoofer: Rythmik LV12R
Surrounds: B&W 685 S1
Front Heights and Surround Backs: Yamaha NS-AP2800 (HTIB speakers)
Receiver: Pioneer Elite VSX-44


----------



## zwalls

MAINS: Paradigm Studio 100'S V5
CENTER: Paradigm Studio CC-690 V5
SUBaradigm Studio SUB 15
SIDES: Paradigm Studio ADP 590'S V5
REARS: Paradigm Studio 20'S V5
LRC are driven by Emotiva AMPS
Surrounds driven by an Integra DTR 60.6


----------



## Yosh70

Uh guys, if you dont post any pics, it didnt happen.

Just sayin....


----------



## ozkarah

Fronts: Dali Zensor 7
Center: Monitor Audio RX Silver Centre
Rears: Dali Zansor 1 
Surround Backs: Dynavox AS-301
Top Fronts: Polk Audio 80F/X-RT
Top Middle/Rears: Polk Audio V60


----------



## KenM10759

You should see my new MBL Reference speakers!

Oh wait....no pictures. Oh well. 

Come on folks, if you're going to participate in this photos are required.


----------



## Hometheater Marine

main level system

Legacy Focus SE
Sony 940D 75" HDR 4K TV
Marantz 8802A AV Processor
NHT AC2 center channel- soon to be replaced with Legacy Silverscreen HD center channel on order
Pass Labs X250 2 channel amp
Macintosh MC8207 7 channel amp 
NHT inwall side surrounds


----------



## Hometheater Marine

Theater Room- Things get loud! 
Canada 133" 2:35 screen
Seaton Sounds Catalyst mains and center channel
JL Audio Fathom F113 subwoofer X2
M&K SSS250 side surrounds
ISCO III anamorphic lens
Cineslide auto lens sled
JVC RS500 Projector
Anthem D2 processor
Lumagen XD video processor
RTI T3 remote
Berkline seating 
Oppo bluray player


----------



## Hometheater Marine

Better picture of the front stage


----------



## darthray

Yosh70 said:


> Uh guys, if you dont post any pics, it didnt happen.
> 
> Just sayin....



We do like pics


Ray


----------



## gerald_ma

I have a set of Yamaha NS-AW150WH for my patio and Bose SoundTouch for my living room and kitchen.


----------



## shivaji

We are having some warm days out here in Southern California at the moment and thought I would post some pics of my minimalist system in action. My Pioneer A/V receiver and Crown K2 amp which generate a decent amount of heat during hot days are off. Just the Topping TP32EX T-amp and the Squeezebox Touch playing Pandora in action. The Topping puts out 30 watts at 8 ohms and 50 watts at 4ohms according to its specs and always stays cool to the touch, going into my Klipsch Epic CF3's. A tiny little system, yet puts out a big and bold sound whenever the volume is turned up.
I am listening to my Ben Leinbach Pandora station. It has great mellow morning music if anyone wants to try it out.


----------



## darthray

Hometheater Marine said:


> main level system
> 
> Legacy Focus SE
> Sony 940D 75" HDR 4K TV
> Marantz 8802A AV Processor
> NHT AC2 center channel- soon to be replaced with Legacy Silverscreen HD center channel on order
> Pass Labs X250 2 channel amp
> Macintosh MC8207 7 channel amp
> NHT inwall side surrounds





Hometheater Marine said:


> Theater Room- Things get loud!
> Canada 133" 2:35 screen
> Seaton Sounds Catalyst mains and center channel
> JL Audio Fathom F113 subwoofer X2
> M&K SSS250 side surrounds
> ISCO III anamorphic lens
> Cineslide auto lens sled
> JVC RS500 Projector
> Anthem D2 processor
> Lumagen XD video processor
> RTI T3 remote
> Berkline seating
> Oppo bluray player



You got some very nice and serious gear in those two systems.


Only 5 post
So welcome to this forums, and looking forward to see more of them


Obviously you got some knowledge about audio and video, and some other members could benefit of your knowledge. Hope to see you around.


Ray


----------



## Hometheater Marine

Thank you Ray.
I've been involved with audio and video since 1984 when I was stationed in Japan while serving in the Marine Corps. Been hooked ever since. I would be glad to share what I know, if anyone is interested.


----------



## sigpig

Hometheater Marine said:


> Thank you Ray.
> I've been involved with audio and video since 1984 when I was stationed in Japan while serving in the Marine Corps. Been hooked ever since. I would be glad to share what I know, if anyone is interested.


You could start by sharing a few dozen photos... lol


----------



## nwmusicman

Focal Aria 948 Floorstanders
Focal Aria CC900 Center 
Focal Aria 906 Surrounds and Back Surrounds
2 SVS SB113 subwoofers

Pictures in the (my theater) link below...along with my equipment information.


----------



## Hometheater Marine

sigpig said:


> You could start by sharing a few dozen photos... lol


I think I will do that. In order to make room for the legacy Focus SE's I had to move my other speakers upstairs where they will be paired with other electronics. That system when setup will consist of a pair of NHT 3.3's in cherry finish, OPPO 103D which streams TIDAL audio, Macintosh C2300 tube preamp and my original Onkyo M5060 2 channel amp that I bought while in Japan in 1984. Pics coming soon


----------



## darthray

Hometheater Marine said:


> Thank you Ray.
> I've been involved with audio and video since 1984 when I was stationed in Japan while serving in the Marine Corps. Been hooked ever since. I would be glad to share what I know, if anyone is interested.


Sargent-major voice on
"Looking forward to see more post from you, Marine!"
Coming from an ex, Air force guy that did also serve with the Army


Ray


----------



## Scotth3886

nwmusicman said:


> Focal Aria 948 Floorstanders
> Focal Aria CC900 Center
> Focal Aria 906 Surrounds and Back Surrounds
> 2 SVS SB113 subwoofers
> 
> Pictures in the (my theater) link below...along with my equipment information.


 
Nice clean setup and congrats getting those 'mains' out away from that front wall and the couch away from that back wall. .


----------



## jonohio

Hi Folks,

I'm new to the board but I'm looking to build a home theater for my MA GX series to go into. Excited to be on the boards with lots of smart people!


----------



## Jihtu

I have only started my home theatre audio recently. So I buy the stuff second hand, bit by bit whatever I can afford.

Current set up:
Yamaha RXV1065
Some 25year old fronts that I got from my girlfriends dad. They have a tweeter at the top and a really big driver at the bottom, probably 12". No idea what brand, but they still sound pretty good.
Jamo S60 Centre
Jamo 200 Subwoofer
Polk Monitor 30

I am busy looking for front speakers but they are all so expensive. I know one should probably not mix and match speakers as I have at the moment, but its what I can afford for now.


----------



## hifiman5

My 2 channel stereo system is Vandersteen Treo CT with two Vandersteen 2wq subwoofers.


----------



## darthray

Jihtu said:


> I have only started my home theatre audio recently. So I buy the stuff second hand, bit by bit whatever I can afford.
> 
> Current set up:
> Yamaha RXV1065
> Some 25year old fronts that I got from my girlfriends dad. They have a tweeter at the top and a really big driver at the bottom, probably 12". No idea what brand, but they still sound pretty good.
> Jamo S60 Centre
> Jamo 200 Subwoofer
> Polk Monitor 30
> 
> I am busy looking for front speakers but they are all so expensive. I know one should probably not mix and match speakers as I have at the moment, but its what I can afford for now.



Do you have a budget?
Now a day, there are many brand that offer a lot, for little money with bookshelf and even some subs are now very reasonably price for what they offer.
Of course tower will cost you more.


Mix and match is only important for your front stage (front to match, sub and surrounds can be mix).
Some will swear that a none matching center is not a big deal (for me it is).
But 3 bookshelf with a descent sub could do wonder for very little now a day.


Just give us a budget to work with, and I am sure you will get many recommendation for the money or "sorry it can not be done for so little".


Ray


----------



## KenM10759

I agree with Ray. A budget is the start, people here can help you find a bargain to fit nearly any budget and ears. There will always be folks who will testify that they've heard "speaker x" and it's garbage, but don't be discouraged. I recently put together a pretty reasonable 5.1 system, starting with only a pair of small bookshelf speakers for surrounds. My total for L-R mains, center (non matching), subwoofer and new receiver for a total of $511.25, so you'd be surprised what can be done if you apply yourself.


----------



## EricST

I have Acustutech all around with Onkyo Atmos add on's.


----------



## darthray

EricST said:


> I have Acustutech all around with Onkyo Atmos add on's.


 
Is this a spelling error?
"Acustutech"


The only speakers showing after a search are this brand/name
http://www.bicamerica.com/showpage.php?brand=1 "Acoustech"
The above link is a legit site.


Not spelled the same, but close, a tactic use by white van to sell speaker.


Just curious.


Ray


----------



## EricST

Yes Ray, sorry I didn't catch the spell checker change, it's Acoustech.


----------



## Jihtu

@ KenM10759

I have another topic open for speaker opinions and advice. 
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/89-sp...speakers-home-theatre-music.html#post45618089

Going to an audio shop this afternoon to listen to a few different options.


----------



## Moemoetron

I have Polks RTI A7 for fronts, CSI A6 for centre, 4 FXI A4's for surrounds and 2 PSW125. Onkyo TX-NR828 reciever.


----------



## Tom Doniphon

DCM Time Windows


----------



## Scotth3886

Tom Doniphon said:


> DCM Time Windows



I need to get these out of storage and see if they still work. My Met 7s sure did so maybe I'll have similar luck with the DCMs.


----------



## Jaurhead

Finally got my HTD Lvl 3 Books! Still breaking them in, but a marked improvement over the B652-Air's that were in their place. 

Just need to acquire either the Lvl 3 Towers and move the books to SL/SR, or get the Bipole/Dipole surrounds. One is double the price of the other....just a matter of how long I want to wait.


----------



## jonohio

*Finally joined the "decent speaker" club*

Hi folks - I just finished acquiring the last of my complete 7.1 setup with Monitor Audio GXs, so now i'm a proud owner of a beautiful piano black gx300/gxc350/gxfx setup.

Now all i need to do is get the room setup and everything unboxed. All I can say is it sure feels good to lowball the dealers with leftover demo stock.


----------



## darthray

Jaurhead said:


> Finally got my HTD Lvl 3 Books! Still breaking them in, but a marked improvement over the B652-Air's that were in their place.
> 
> Just need to acquire either the Lvl 3 Towers and move the books to SL/SR, or get the Bipole/Dipole surrounds. One is double the price of the other....just a matter of how long I want to wait.



Bipole/Dipole were in the days before 7.1 and Atmos, DTS-X, so I would stick to bookshelf and save some money.
That's what I did and have no regret since I moved to 7.1



jonohio said:


> Hi folks - I just finished acquiring the last of my complete 7.1 setup with Monitor Audio GXs, so now i'm a proud owner of a beautiful piano black gx300/gxc350/gxfx setup.
> 
> Now all i need to do is get the room setup and everything unboxed. All I can say is it sure feels good to lowball the dealers with leftover demo stock.



Pics when it is all done, we like pictures.


Enjoy your system guys


Ray


----------



## laserjock II

jonohio said:


> Hi folks - I just finished acquiring the last of my complete 7.1 setup with Monitor Audio GXs, so now i'm a proud owner of a beautiful piano black gx300/gxc350/gxfx setup.
> 
> Now all i need to do is get the room setup and everything unboxed. All I can say is it sure feels good to lowball the dealers with leftover demo stock.


Looks like a nice setup. 
What's your ".1"


----------



## Jaurhead

darthray said:


> Bipole/Dipole were in the days before 7.1 and Atmos, DTS-X, so I would stick to bookshelf and save some money.
> That's what I did and have no regret since I moved to 7.1


I don't know how many threads and articles I've read....but this has never come up, or maybe I just glossed over it. Man, I love this place! Thanks for the heads-up. That changes things!


----------



## KenM10759

The dipole speakers my son uses in his room are placed optimally and his 7.1 system is one of the best sounding systems I've heard...anywhere. Yes I've heard higher quality speakers, but these are placed on the walls about 2 feet behind and 18 inches up from the MLP just as Dolby suggests and it's incredible. Don't dismiss them. When the room and placement is right for them, dipole or bipole speakers are hard to beat.


----------



## Scotth3886

KenM10759 said:


> The dipole speakers my son uses in his room are placed optimally and his 7.1 system is one of the best sounding systems I've heard...anywhere. Yes I've heard higher quality speakers, but these are placed on the walls about 2 feet behind and 18 inches up from the MLP just as Dolby suggests and it's incredible. Don't dismiss them. When the room and placement is right for them, dipole or bipole speakers are hard to beat.



Which dipoles?


----------



## KenM10759

He has KEF Q300 as main left & right, Q200c center, and the dipoles are Q800ds. 

If you were near us (we're in central MA, only 7-1/2 miles apart) I'd take you over to hear it. Unbelieveable.


----------



## miketuason

Vandersteen 2CE Signature II owner here.


----------



## Scotth3886

KenM10759 said:


> He has KEF Q300 as main left & right, Q200c center, and the dipoles are Q800ds.
> 
> If you were near us (we're in central MA, only 7-1/2 miles apart) I'd take you over to hear it. Unbelieveable.



That's not quite what I normally think of when someone mentions dipoles.


----------



## Jaurhead

KenM10759 said:


> He has KEF Q300 as main left & right, Q200c center, and the dipoles are Q800ds.
> 
> If you were near us (we're in central MA, only 7-1/2 miles apart) I'd take you over to hear it. Unbelieveable.


Is he using 2 sets of Q800's as Surround and Surround Back? Or just one pair with something else in the rear?


----------



## KenM10759

Jaurhead said:


> Is he using 2 sets of Q800's as Surround and Surround Back? Or just one pair with something else in the rear?


One set of Q800ds (all speakers in European walnut) for surrounds, one pair of iQ10's for surround BACK. Those were ones he gave to me that sparked my buy of the R500/R200c/R100 system I have. I held onto the iQ10's until the "12 Days Of Christmas Sale" that KEF had last year, when I snagged the pair of R100's for my surrounds.

His room is a nice 16'x25' with a 7x7 closet out of the left rear. He is using the THX recommended placement for his 7.1 set. That puts the mains up front about 8-9 feet apart, the surrounds on the wall just above and behind the MLP and the surround backs closer together on the rear wall, centered.


----------



## Treiber67

Does anyone know about avex? Huge towers...looks like dual 8's or 10's. Think their any good.


----------



## jonohio

laserjock II said:


> Looks like a nice setup.
> What's your ".1"


Ah, yes, the sub. I've got a ML 1500x.


----------



## Treiber67

Are these worth $80 avex 90s


https://offerupnow.com/item/detail/...s?utm_campaign=si&utm_medium=id&utm_source=ad


----------



## Kevin Grimm

Treiber67 said:


> Are these worth $80 avex 90s
> 
> 
> https://offerupnow.com/item/detail/...s?utm_campaign=si&utm_medium=id&utm_source=ad


My two cents:

Find a nice deal of Craigslist in you area on some older Polk, Klipsch, SVS or almost any other name brand speaker and you should be far better off.


----------



## darthray

darthray said:


> Bipole/Dipole were in the days before 7.1 and Atmos, DTS-X, so I would stick to bookshelf and save some money.
> That's what I did and have no regret since I moved to 7.1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pics when it is all done, we like pictures.
> 
> 
> Enjoy your system guys
> 
> 
> Ray





Jaurhead said:


> I don't know how many threads and articles I've read....but this has never come up, or maybe I just glossed over it. Man, I love this place! Thanks for the heads-up. That changes things!





KenM10759 said:


> The dipole speakers my son uses in his room are placed optimally and his 7.1 system is one of the best sounding systems I've heard...anywhere. Yes I've heard higher quality speakers, but these are placed on the walls about 2 feet behind and 18 inches up from the MLP just as Dolby suggests and it's incredible. Don't dismiss them. When the room and placement is right for them, dipole or bipole speakers are hard to beat.





Jaurhead said:


> Finally got my HTD Lvl 3 Books! Still breaking them in, but a marked improvement over the B652-Air's that were in their place.
> 
> Just need to acquire either the Lvl 3 Towers and move the books to SL/SR, or get the Bipole/Dipole surrounds. One is double the price of the other....just a matter of how long I want to wait.



Since opinion differ so much in this matter.
I have experience both and prefer direct, many others prefer di-pole or bi-pole, just different preference.
A good tread to read would be this sticky;
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/89-sp...kers-bipole-dipole-quadpole-omnipole-one.html


The only thing that matter is what your preference is for your room


Ray


----------



## alabamaroberts

Acoustech speakers all around.

PL-89II towers for the front and right.
PL-28II for the center.
PL-66 for the surronds.

HSU VTF-3 MK5 HP for the sub.


----------



## darthray

Treiber67 said:


> Are these worth $80 avex 90s
> 
> 
> https://offerupnow.com/item/detail/...s?utm_campaign=si&utm_medium=id&utm_source=ad



For $80, maybe, never heard of the name and a quick Google search does not show much, so I would go in the direction of the quote below.



Kevin Grimm said:


> My two cents:
> 
> Find a nice deal of Craigslist in you area on some older Polk, Klipsch, SVS or almost any other name brand speaker and you should be far better off.



+1
Lots of speaker do not retain a good value, even if they are good, most people like to buy them new.


Ray


----------



## KenM10759

Agreed. I found a pair of like-new Ascend Acoustics CBM170-SE on Craigslist for $80, and a BIC F12 sub for $120. I had found the surrounds, a new in box never used pair of Infinity SS1000 several years ago for $50.

The other day I took my cousin up to my favorite AV dealer to look & listen to a pair of floor demo PSB Imagine T speakers they had on special for $1600 (regular $2200) and we took them back to his house for testing in-situ. They beat his existing Klipsch R24-F handily, but this morning my cousin found a pair on CL for $1200. The dealer had spent 2 hours with us on Saturday, demonstrating those and 2 other pairs, plus gave us the "nickel tour" of the upstairs rooms he knew neither of us could afford. There we sat for a demo (2nd for me) of the Linn Majik DSM, Exaktbox 1 and 140 speakers set up (digital crossover to amp), and that demo was almost another hour. At least I am confident I found my next system at "about $12000" for his efforts.

When my cousin told that salesman in all honesty and detail about the Craiglist speakers, he understood but came down $100 to $1500. My cousin bought from him, so those CL speakers are still there. I appreciate my cousin doing that, because the education he got (a lot of it verification of what I'd been telling him for months) was definitely worth the extra money paid, plus he gets full factory warranty and a dealer standing behind the sale.

In summary, there's unbelievable deals out there if you have and take the time to look. You'll get premium quality for less money, you just have to decide if you want warranty. Speakers are pretty safe, especially if they're current models.


----------



## Jérémy Chevallier

Currently have a simple Sony HCD-EC909iP system but it's been a few years and looking to upgrade. Good thread to browse !


----------



## roncomposer

Just add B&W 805 D3 replacing the B&W 685 as front on my 5.1 system.



















*Front L/R:* Bowers & Wilkins 805 D3
For my review on B&W 805 D3: https://www.wadooh.com/famee?q=5/xc...Sp680Ee74B1uR74SXdw==&t=bowers-wilkins-805-d3

*Center:* Bowers & Wilkins HTM62
My B&W HTM62 review: https://www.wadooh.com/famee?q=FewE...HHH9rs00cw/g8XlWjOZQ==&t=bowers-wilkins-htm62

*Rears:* Bowers & Wilkins 685
My B&W 685 review: https://www.wadooh.com/famee?q=A9GD...ieXufA77hvwGr2dO8kVg8w==&t=bowers-wilkins-685

*Subs:* Jamo Sub 260
will review it later


----------



## gottajam

Just got these Klipsch Palladium P38s. They replacing my B&W 683S2. I need to look into room treatment / acoustic panels. With my Parasound A21 pushing them, I think my room is a little overwhelmed.


----------



## KenM10759

Congratulations...I think. 

Those are probably the nicest ones that Klipsch makes in a floor standing speaker, and the current 1/2 price sale makes them a very solid value. Who cares if they're too big for the room, as long as they make YOU happy!


----------



## darthray

gottajam said:


> Just got these Klipsch Palladium P38s. They replacing my B&W 683S2. I need to look into room treatment / acoustic panels. With my Parasound A21 pushing them, I think my room is a little overwhelmed.



If they sound good to you, this is the only that matter
Their sound signature will be a lot different since your are going from B&W 683S2 to Klipsch Palladium P38s .
Two different sound of speaker, and for your room treatment / acoustic panels, it would have been equally important for what ever brand you like.


Wishing you Happy listening.


Ray


----------



## KenM10759

I keep wondering why Klipsch is selling those off at about 1/2 price. Do they have something else in the works or just quitting the more expensive stuff to concentrate on pedestrian surround sound and their "Heritage" Heresy/Cornwall/LaScala/Klipschorn products.


----------



## gottajam

I have seen some speculation as to what Klipsch is doing on other forums. That is what most seem to think, is that they are closing out the Palladium line. 

ThePalladiums are very good sounding speakers. I used to have e pair of Klipsch KG5.5 before I had the B&Ws. In fact, that was why I changed out the B&Ws is because I miss the sound I was so used to from running the KG5.5 for 21 years with my old Adcom GFA 5500 power amp and Adcom pre amp. I loved they way they sounded and going to the b&Ws, they just sounded shrill to me. I do not posses all the savy audio lingo to describe the differences between the B&Ws and the Palladiums, but WOW pretty much sums it up.


----------



## WormInfested

i just did a near overhaul of my 7.1 setup. I sold off all 3 set of JBL S26's and s-center this weekend. so now i have a slightly overkill setup. still would like to go bigger for the sub but just a dream so far. an affordable 3 channel amp is next on my list for the front section.

JBL S312II for the fronts
JBL S38 for the center
JBL S310II side surrounds
JBL S8II rear surrounds

Epik Sentinel sub directly behind couch.


----------



## pandaemonium

*Hello and What I got.*

Just joined in and thought I'd share.

small living room (10 x 15ft) but....

JBL 4430 studio monitors
JBL C70
I run both at the same time. 4430s laying on side sitting on top of the C70s.

McIntosh MX-122 processor + MC-8207.


----------



## cms062407

just a simple samsung 7500 soundbar with my samsung tv.


----------



## Joeike

Just installed one pair of Elac Uni-fi F5 towers paired with Yamaha RX-v 481 & a surround set of pro Lx 5 speakers with replaced 5.25 aluminum woofers & top mounted ribbon tweeters.


----------



## Focalized

Just joined. Long time lurker.

Onkyo TX-NR616
Focal 716 (new model)

Looking to expand into 5.1 HT soon.


----------



## N'JAN

Joined long time ago but posting now. At the beginning I had JBL Northridge E series system with E80 towers EC25 center and E10 surrounds running with Denon AVR-1507 then replaced Denon with Harman Kardon AVR-255 which gave me lots of improvement in bass and overall better sound quality. And 3 years so sold Northridges and replaced them with Studio 5 system (Studio 530 for front, Studio 520 central and Studio L810s for surround) and wow what a difference!! Everything became so much more detailed and open like I haven't been listening to music before. The only thing I couldn't find is matching sub (Studio 550) and got BK XLS200 275watt sub instead which is aslo a very musical sub. Everything now running with Harman Kardon AVR-255 with multichannel in form Oppo BDP-95, also front channels powered by NAD C326BEE with direct in from HK.


----------



## Pacodutaco

Focalized said:


> Just joined. Long time lurker.
> 
> Onkyo TX-NR616
> Focal 716 (new model)
> 
> Looking to expand into 5.1 HT soon.



*Welcome*


----------



## asharpe225

*Onkyo and Klipsch owner*

Hello everyone. I updated my Home Theater system last Black Friday from 

Onkyo TX-DS555
Fisher STV-410 M - 3 way Floorstanding 10 inch Fronts. (They were on sale in the Early 90's)
Infinity CC-1 Center
Infinity Bookshelf Speakers - RS1 Surrounds
Infinity BU-80 Sub

To:

Onkyo TX-NR646
Klipsch R-26F Fronts
Klipsch R-25C Center
Klipsch R-15M Surrounds
Onkyo SKH-410 Atmos Add Ons
Klipsch R-10SW Sub

I love my new system. Still calibrating the system for the best sound for my room. Klipsch speakers are easy to run. My receiver does not get hot at all.


----------



## KenM10759

asharpe225 said:


> I love my new system. Still calibrating the system for the best sound for my room. Klipsch speakers are easy to run. My receiver does not get hot at all.


Klipsch Reference series are easy on receivers, that true.

Easy on ears....not to a good number of people. You're the one who has to be happy though, so congratulations.


----------



## ArakTaiRoth

I'm running all Sinclair Audio speakers, their Brighton line:

4 x 460T
2 x 50B
1 x 25CC
1 x 310S

It works well enough for me. I would always like more bass from the sub, but it's good enough that my wife complains about it constantly, so I must be doing something right I figure. It's a pretty nice setup though, I'm not an audiophile by any stretch of the imagination, but it's good clear sound and the bass has oomph behind it.


----------



## M.Konrad

I am still rocking my BeoLab 5's! They look just great in my apartment! Unfortunately I cannot max out the volume very often, due to neighbors complaining - although it still happens on rare occasions!


----------



## asharpe225

KenM10759 said:


> Klipsch Reference series are easy on receivers, that true.
> 
> Easy on ears....not to a good number of people. You're the one who has to be happy though, so congratulations.


I have seen a lot of review and most of them are really good. Not debating just saying that when they are calibrated correctly they sound excellent. In this price range there aren't much better. If people are comparing to higher priced speakers with better specs then it may fall short. 

Just my 2 cents....


----------



## JohnnymoZ

sorry....wrong area...


----------



## mvcommercial

*In Wall Setup*

Hi All 

Need some help with my home theater setup.

Current setup: 5.1

Front Left : Paradigm CI Home H55-LCR 
Front Right : Paradigm CI Home H55-LCR
Center : Paradigm CI Home H55-LCR

Rears : Paradigm CI Home H65-IW 

Subwoofer: Paradigm PDR-12 v3 


A\V Receiver : Pioneer VSX-830K 

Monster HTS 1600 Power center

Everything sounds great. I have tuned it to the best of my ability. The subwoofer however cant seem to keep up on some high action movie scenes. My question is do I upgrade my sub as well as my A\V reciever. 
Is the Pioneer good enough for my setup? need some recommendations please. 

Possible options being considered. 

A\V receiver 

1: Onkyo TX-NR747
2: Denon AVRX 2300W

Subwoofer 

1: SVS PB 1000 
2: SVS PB 2000


----------



## KenM10759

The SVS PB1000 and PB2000 are both good subs, but you don't say how big your room is. Your receiver is fine, and neither of those is going to sound any better or worse. Only if they have some feature you really want that your Pioneer doesn't have should you change. Put the money toward the best sub you can get.


----------



## mvcommercial

The room is 12x17 and 9' high. Thank you for the reccomndation i will look into the pb-2000


----------



## Mat-

Here what i got so far:

Speakers:
Paradigm cc-290 v6
Paradigm monitor 11 v6
Paradigm adp-390 v6
Paradigm dsp 3100 v2

Denon AVR-2310CI


----------



## airgas1998

see sig....


----------



## darthray

airgas1998 said:


> see sig....



Any pics?


The Ultra series were in my final two choice for speaker
I end up with the Aperion verus grand, since I had two PB13 Ultra sub (more sub than needed for the room).


Ray


----------



## Jaurhead

darthray said:


> Any pics?
> 
> 
> The Ultra series were in my final two choice for speaker
> I end up with the Aperion verus grand, since I had two PB13 Ultra sub (more sub than needed for the room).
> 
> 
> Ray


I've heard magical things happen with a single PB13 Ultra.... but TWO?!


----------



## ROMEO 1

Treiber67 said:


> Are these worth $80 avex 90s
> 
> https://offerupnow.com/item/detail/...s?utm_campaign=si&utm_medium=id&utm_source=ad


"home theater speeders", I wouldn't put them in my white van, seriously, not familiar with those speakers and I would not trust them from Offerup.


----------



## darthray

Jaurhead said:


> I've heard magical things happen with a single PB13 Ultra.... but TWO?!



Let just say that when I started with SVS, I bought a single PB12/2 Ultra, when living in a single house in the military quarter.
Built in the mid 50's on hard wood floor, the tactile effect was out of this word


Bought my first house and the theater was on the bottom level, all concrete with an heavy carpet over.
Then added another carpet, for look (the one with the pictures for a theater, click link for pics).


My single PB12/2 Ultra, still sounded good, but the tactile effect were gone
So I bought another one and still no effect for tactile


Then came the PB13 Ultra, check them out for a few months, and one day my better half ask me what I was looking at?
I told her that one day, I would like to replace my present sub one of those, She give me her blessing to buy 2.


I seriously thought it would solve my tactile situation

But it was not the case.
The concrete floor was the problem!


Then I found out about Tactile Transducer, and went that road for tactile, and this my long story for having two of them (sub) when only one is needed


Still no regret, two sub's can have a better integration for sound and will play with less effort.


Ray


----------



## []V[]addog

hey Guys, I'm new to this site, but not new to speaker,s tv, computers, etc. Love my electronics. 
I've got a crappy bose lifestyles system set up currently. it was cheap, its out of the way of the children, and I'll be leaving it when i sell the house. 

I've got a set for Polk RTi a1 bookshelf upstairs in my living room for music and hooked up to the small tv as well. 

I'm currently building an older Paradigm HT set up. I've got all of this for less than 500 bones. (CAN dollars)

Paradigm Phantoms floorstanding speakers for fronts
Paradigm CC350 for center channel
Paradigm ADD 170 for rears
Polk Audio PSW125 12inch sub

I have a pair of Atoms and a cc170 as well laying around.

ideally, i'd like to build a 7.2 with another set of ADP's and better subs. I'm getting there. 

No idea on AVR yet!


----------



## darthray

[]V[]addog said:


> hey Guys, I'm new to this site, but not new to speaker,s tv, computers, etc. Love my electronics.
> I've got a crappy bose lifestyles system set up currently. it was cheap, its out of the way of the children, and I'll be leaving it when i sell the house.
> 
> I've got a set for Polk RTi a1 bookshelf upstairs in my living room for music and hooked up to the small tv as well.
> 
> I'm currently building an older Paradigm HT set up. I've got all of this for less than 500 bones. (CAN dollars)
> 
> Paradigm Phantoms floorstanding speakers for fronts
> Paradigm CC350 for center channel
> Paradigm ADD 170 for rears
> Polk Audio PSW125 12inch sub
> 
> I have a pair of Atoms and a cc170 as well laying around.
> 
> ideally, i'd like to build a 7.2 with another set of ADP's and better subs. I'm getting there.
> 
> No idea on AVR yet!



Not bad for 500 bones
This is a very good foundation of a system, speakers technologies did change, but not that much.
Paradigm were know to make excellent speaker in the time, so I think you are golden for them.
On the other hands, sub technologies have change a lot.


Do you have a budget for replacing your sub?
I would suggest $500 minimum for commercial, if less you also have the option of DIY or kit.
If you post a budget, some suggestions will come 


Also a budget for the receiver with the type of option you want.
Receiver are cheap now a day, and some refurbish unit are cheaper.
Also the size of your room, close or open is also very important to make suggestions.
A sub see all open space (try to fill all open spaces), speakers see only the distance to your listening spot, then it is a matter of how sensitive they are for your power available from your AVR.


The more info, the more we can try to help.


Ray


----------



## []V[]addog

darthray said:


> Not bad for 500 bones
> This is a very good foundation of a system, speakers technologies did change, but not that much.
> Paradigm were know to make excellent speaker in the time, so I think you are golden for them.
> On the other hands, sub technologies have change a lot.
> 
> 
> Do you have a budget for replacing your sub?
> I would suggest $500 minimum for commercial, if less you also have the option of DIY or kit.
> If you post a budget, some suggestions will come
> 
> 
> Also a budget for the receiver with the type of option you want.
> Receiver are cheap now a day, and some refurbish unit are cheaper.
> Also the size of your room, close or open is also very important to make suggestions.
> A sub see all open space (try to fill all open spaces), speakers see only the distance to your listening spot, then it is a matter of how sensitive they are for your power available from your AVR.
> 
> 
> The more info, the more we can try to help.
> 
> 
> Ray



thanks for the comments. that is pretty much what I thought about the Paradigms. Unfortunately no, I do not have 500 bones extra for a sub at the moment. But this might change. I was thinking of a receiver in the 4-600 dollars range would be able to power everything and have the features I need. But if i do not need to spend that much, that is cool too.


----------



## darthray

[]V[]addog said:


> thanks for the comments. that is pretty much what I thought about the Paradigms. Unfortunately no, I do not have 500 bones extra for a sub at the moment. But this might change. I was thinking of a receiver in the 4-600 dollars range would be able to power everything and have the features I need. But if i do not need to spend that much, that is cool too.



Then I would buy used.


Since you mention it was $500 CDN and our dollars do not go has far


Look at what is available and when you find something, start a new thread either here for sub, if it is any good or not.
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/113-subwoofers-bass-transducers/


Same for the AVR
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/90-receivers-amps-processors/


This way you save your money and make-it go further for your budget
Take your time, there is lots of great deal out there, I sold my PB12Plus/2 for $600 CDN, Paid $1200 US in a time where our money did not go to far, it was more like $2000 CDN.
You will be in a much better situation for the future


Why a new thread? You will have more traffic and more Knowledge about a specific product been either a sub or a AVR.


You did good with your speakers, so good Luck in your search for the two missing pieces 


Ray


----------



## Yosh70

Hey guys, this topic is on what speakers you have and enjoy, not what should I buy to make my system better.

The OT posts are getting a bit much...just sayin'


----------



## darthray

Yosh70 said:


> Hey guys, this topic is on what speakers you have and enjoy, not what should I buy to make my system better.
> 
> The OT posts are getting a bit much...just sayin'



You are correct


This is why I did a quick suggestion, and point out where to look and start a new thread if needed.
Now back to enjoy pictures from other set-up.
Nice sub in your set-up, (also the whole system) by the way





Ray


----------



## SoundChex

As of September 2016, my primary home theater system is based around a new *Denon AVR-X4200W*, which upgrades system playback capabilities to include *Atmos|DTS:X*. Room geometry considerations limit the Denon AVR-X4200W physical speaker configuration to *5+wides.2.4*, with selection between playback speaker configurations *5+wides.2.2* and *5.2.4* made by the AVR.

My BD collection contains relatively few immersive audio encoded soundtracks, so I mostly depend on the system upmix capabilities used with legacy content. I have retained an already installed *Yamaha Cinema DSP 3D* capable *RX-V667* AVR to provide additional upmix options different from those offered by the Denon AVR-X4200W.

To permit playback using either the Denon AVR-X4200W or the Yamaha RX-V667 (but not both simultaneously) the two AVRs share|switch a (*5.1*) _Middle|Bottom_ layers speaker set with dedicated amps (*L|C|R|SL|SR* and *Sub1*).


Denon AVR-X4200W speaker configuration *5+wides.2.4*.



_Front Left|Center|Right_: 3x *Yamaha AST-S1* (_aka_ YST-S1)
_Surround Left|Right_: 2x *Harman/Infinity Classia C255ES*
_Sub1 (Right)_: 1x *Jamo SUB 550*
_Sub2 (Left)_: 1x *Harman/Infinity TSS-SUB450*
_Front Height Left|Right_: 2x *Harman/EPI 110 Series 3 Wall Plane* (_Pair#1_: Located above _Front Left|Right_)
_Front Wide Left|Right_: 2x *Polk R50*
_Top Middle Left|Right_: 2x *Cambridge SoundWorks Ambiance*


Yamaha RX-V667 speaker configuration *5.1.2*.



_Front Left|Center|Right_: 3x *Yamaha AST-S1* (_aka_ YST-S1)
_Surround Left|Right_: 2x *Harman/Infinity Classia C255ES*
_Sub1 (Right)_: 1x *Jamo SUB 550*
_Front Presence Left|Right_: 2x *Harman/EPI 110 Series 3 Wall Plane* (_Pair#2_: Located outside _Pair#1_)


The consolidated physical speaker configuration is *5+wides.2.6*.



_Edited 10/13/2016 to reflect changed secondary AVR, and to improve clarity._
_Edited 1/29/2017 to revise nomenclature, and to improve clarity._
_Edited 9/14/2018 to reflect changed secondary AVR Sub usage._
_


----------



## Jaurhead

_Sounds_ like a *nice* setup.


----------



## Jason blunt

using Divoom timebox these days, it is really amazing speaker with multifunctions like fine audio, sleep aid system, customized clock, etc. The most special part is the LED pixel screen, my kids really love the pretty image and animation in it. It's worthy commend for speaker around some price level.


----------



## KenM10759

Glad for you that you like it. Fine audio? Uh...sorry but no.

What does one of those things cost? I can appreciate why kids would like it. The company apparently knows their target market.


----------



## sigpig

KenM10759 said:


> Glad for you that you like it. Fine audio? Uh...sorry but no.
> 
> What does one of those things cost? I can appreciate why kids would like it. The company apparently knows their target market.


Hook, line, and sinker... :laugh:


----------



## giftedmd

Longtime lurker but had the means and decided to do some MAJOR upgrades. Plan for these to be the last audio equipment I buy for a very, very long time - maybe ever (except for receiver of course). 

JTR 228HTR left and right front mains (phantom center)
JTR Single 8HTs left and right surrounds
Tannoy 601dc in ceiling speakers x 4 for dolby atmos
Powersound Audio V1800 x 4 subwoofers
Denon 7200WA receiver
D-sonic M3-4000 7 channel amp and M3-800S stereo amp


----------



## Jaurhead

giftedmd said:


> Longtime lurker but had the means and decided to do some MAJOR upgrades. Plan for these to be the last audio equipment I buy for a very, very long time - maybe ever (except for receiver of course).
> 
> JTR 228HTR left and right front mains (phantom center)
> JTR Single 8HTs left and right surrounds
> Tannoy 601dc in ceiling speakers x 4 for dolby atmos
> Powersound Audio V1800 x 4 subwoofers
> Denon 7200WA receiver
> D-sonic M3-4000 7 channel amp and M3-800S stereo amp


You know that old adage "innocent until proven guilty?" Same concept... "Pics or it doesn't exist." And I mean, who _wouldn't_ want to see that?! Show it off!


----------



## giftedmd

Jaurhead said:


> You know that old adage "innocent until proven guilty?" Same concept... "Pics or it doesn't exist." And I mean, who _wouldn't_ want to see that?! Show it off!


Will have to wait another week or so. Still running running wire for in ceiling speakers and HDMI to projector, painting etc. But will definitely post once it's all a little more polished in there.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Williams2

Jaurhead said:


> _Sounds_ like a *nice* setup.


Really? I thought it sounds like a clusterf**k. To each their own, as long as the OP enjoys it.


----------



## KenM10759

Williams2 said:


> Really? I thought it sounds like a clusterf**k. To each their own, as long as the OP enjoys it.


Coming from a guy who returned a pair of KEF LS50 because they were too bright, I take that comment with a grain of salt.


----------



## Jaurhead

Williams2 said:


> Really? I thought it sounds like a clusterf**k. To each their own, as long as the OP enjoys it.


My comment was merely to poke fun at the OP's heavy use of text editing...


----------



## Williams2

KenM10759 said:


> Coming from a guy who returned a pair of KEF LS50 because they were too bright, I take that comment with a grain of salt.


I was referring to the system at the top of this page that has 2 different receivers and several different kinds of speakers. You think that would sound good? And yes I did return LS50's because I didn't care for their sound. I'm guessing you thought I was referring to a different system. And by the way, I did say the LS50's are amazingly clear for the price, they just weren't for me.


----------



## KenM10759

OK, I am sorry. I thought you were referring to something else. I do agree that system is odd, to say the least. Multiple receivers connected to the same speakers is a disaster waiting to happen. With all the mismatched speaker makes and types, I agree there's likely only one person who will find it pleasing. And only one person had better ever turn it on unless there's a couple of fire extinguishers handy.


----------



## darthray

Hey guys


This thread is suppose to be, *Show your speakers*, and maybe a few questions.
The last few comments, were more about making fun of someone configuration or taste.


Speaker and equipment taste will differ between all of us, if someone screw-up in setting-up, then just point out to this person, the right way to do-it (just like the post prior to mine about "Multiple receivers connected to the same speakers is a disaster waiting to happen").


Ray


----------



## Kellen Napier

Room setup: 

KLIPSCH RF52 (mains)
JBL S Center 
Boston acoustics Rears
Dayton in walls for upper fronts 

New sub soon 

Old setup:
Had 4 Cerwin Vega RE30s and 2 RE38s that were great through high school!


----------



## PTsurfer

*HT:* 
Bowers & Wilkins speakers 
- Left and right front - *684 S2*
- Center - *HTM62*
- Left and right surrounds - *686 S2* 
- Subwoofer - *KEF PSW 2000* 

Powered by *Anthem MRX 520* receiver. In my opinion is a great combo.

*PC Audio:* 
- KRK Rokit 5 G3


----------



## Williams2

PTsurfer said:


> *HT:*
> Bowers & Wilkins speakers
> - Left and right front - *684 S2*
> - Center - *HTM62*
> - Left and right surrounds - *686 S2*
> - Subwoofer - *KEF PSW 2000*
> 
> Powered by *Anthem MRX 520* receiver. In my opinion is a great combo.
> 
> *PC Audio:*
> - KRK Rokit 5 G3


Sounds like a nice system. Although I've moved on from my 685S2's I think the S2 series are excellent for the money. I sometimes regret selling mine because they were more sensitive than what I have now, and were clear sounding without being so clear that they expose more flaws in recordings or sources. And most important I think they just sounded fun, or musical. I might end up buying another pair later for another use.


----------



## darthray

Williams2 said:


> Sounds like a nice system. Although I've moved on from my 685S2's I think the S2 series are excellent for the money. I sometimes regret selling mine because they were more sensitive than what I have now, and were clear sounding without being so clear that they expose more flaws in recordings or sources. And most important I think they just sounded fun, or musical. I might end up buying another pair later for another use.



It is one downside when you move up in the Audio word.


The more you get better sound, the better it sound with a good recording, but like you said.
It also show more of flaw in lesser than stellar recording.
It does come to a point where, there is no forgiveness


The plus side, when the recording is excellent, you are in Heaven
It's up to everyone to find their Happy spot and just enjoy


After all it is just an Hobby, and like any Hobby, you can just get into-it, or become an obsession.
I am more on later side


Happy listening


Ray


----------



## lostnamerica

*Update!*

Hello, new here; Just starting out (have been absent from the music realm for about 20 years).

My speakers are: Music Hall Marimbas...(gotta start somewhere)*
And have just added a pair of Anthony Gallo CL-2's. Excited, and I am waiting to break them in!


lostnamerica*


----------



## Ladeback

I have Klipsch Reference series, not sure what series, I got them in 1996 or 97.

R & L: KPS-400's, they have 12" 300 watt subs built in. Love these speakers.
Center: RC-7
Surr: RS-3
Rear Surr: Nothing yet, but hope to add something soon.

I have also been thinking of upgrading all my speakers, but the boss just wouldn't understand.


----------



## JohnnymoZ

Ladeback said:


> I have Klipsch Reference series, not sure what series, I got them in 1996 or 97.
> 
> R & L: KPS-400's, they have 12" 300 watt subs built in. Love these speakers.
> Center: RC-7
> Surr: RS-3
> Rear Surr: Nothing yet, but hope to add something soon.
> 
> I have also been thinking of upgrading all my speakers, but the boss just wouldn't understand.


Thats why YOU need to become the boss! :laugh:


----------



## Ladeback

JohnnymoZ said:


> Thats why YOU need to become the boss! :laugh:


You must be single. She did approve the Integra DHC-60.5 I got last year and is ok with the building of the Home Theater. Just doesn't like that it is cold and dirty in the basement right now. Not really needing the new speakers yet, but the new projector will come first.


----------



## dchalfont

Monitor Audio Gold: 300, 100, C350, W15
Rotel: RB-1552 MK II, RMB-1585
Yamaha RX-V3071, BD-A1040
Sony KDL 55EX500, self built pc
Also I built the speaker stands and sub riser.

I posted a pic of my gear a long time ago when I was living in a cramped, messy rented house, but here is my gear in it's final home ( bought my first house 2 weeks ago ). I will order my first lot of bass traps next week ago go from there.


----------



## KenM10759

Nice speakers, for sure. You'll benefit tremendously from getting more than just bass traps. You really need something on those walls too!


----------



## Bigjshort

Hello im in


----------



## Bigjshort

Here is my set up
Yamaha RX-A3060
Paradigm Monitor 11.v4 
Paradigm cc-590
Paradigm adp-590(surrounds)
Paradigm adp-390(rear surrounds)
Paradigm cenima 90's(presence)
Sunfire True Subwoofer MK 2 signature series
Panamax 5800(conditioning)

I am currently looking for a set of Paradigm Studio 100's v.4 or better black finish and a Paradigm cc-690 to match. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Or advice on my set up
Also, my sunfire is nice but I have a SVS PB-13 coming in a couple of weeks


----------



## darthray

Bigjshort said:


> Here is my set up
> Yamaha RX-A3060
> Paradigm Monitor 11.v4
> Paradigm cc-590
> Paradigm adp-590(surrounds)
> Paradigm adp-390(rear surrounds)
> Paradigm cenima 90's(presence)
> Sunfire True Subwoofer MK 2 signature series
> Panamax 5800(conditioning)
> 
> I am currently looking for a set of Paradigm Studio 100's v.4 or better black finish and a Paradigm cc-690 to match. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Or advice on my set up
> Also, my sunfire is nice but I have a SVS PB-13 coming in a couple of weeks



Nice system!


With the PB-13 Ultra.
You are in for a nice Surprise


That thing can play nice and loud.
Just remember, this new sub will play flat frequencies, so at first you might think, you are missing some boom, but once use to proper bass.


You will Love-it


Let us know, of your impressions.


Ray


----------



## dchalfont

@KenM10759 I quoted you in this post but for some reason the quote did not appear :S

Yeah I will be. I'll be doing it in stages though. 8 bass traps next week for the vertical corners, 6 a fortnight later for the front and back wall/roof corners, then 8 broadband panels for the roof, rear wall and behind the front speakers. The bass traps are broadband too so I didn't want to get the panels for the higher end until after I had the bass traps were in, in case it was too dead.


----------



## HitchmoMcStang

Long time lurker, first time poster.

I'm running the following setup:
AVR: Onlyo TX-NR579
Front LR: Paradigm Monitor 11 v7
Center: Paradigm Monitor Centre-1
Surrounds: Energy Point 1e
Subs: Sherwood SW-10 & Aaron "something I can't remember".

I have the Front LR biamped from the Onkyo. Recently tried adding two more speakers in a 7.1 config. Could not really notice any surround sound benefit, but did notice Front LR didn't sound as good once they were not biamped (limited channels in the nr579).

Future upgrades would be: 
AVR with preouts.
Poweramp for front LR.
SVS PB-13 Ultra x 2.

Not sure how interested I am in Atmos. Going from 5.1 to 7.1 didn't seem to make much difference, so not sure I'd really notice the Atmos. Either way, not something that I want to do while still renting apartments (cabling, mounting speakers, etc).

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## dchalfont

HitchmoMcStang said:


> Long time lurker, first time poster.
> 
> I'm running the following setup:
> AVR: Onlyo TX-NR579
> Front LR: Paradigm Monitor 11 v7
> Center: Paradigm Monitor Centre-1
> Surrounds: Energy Point 1e
> Subs: Sherwood SW-10 & Aaron "something I can't remember".
> 
> I have the Front LR biamped from the Onkyo. Recently tried adding two more speakers in a 7.1 config. Could not really notice any surround sound benefit, but did notice Front LR didn't sound as good once they were not biamped (limited channels in the nr579).
> 
> Future upgrades would be:
> AVR with preouts.
> Poweramp for front LR.
> SVS PB-13 Ultra x 2.
> 
> Not sure how interested I am in Atmos. Going from 5.1 to 7.1 didn't seem to make much difference, so not sure I'd really notice the Atmos. Either way, not something that I want to do while still renting apartments (cabling, mounting speakers, etc).
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk



I have to recommend a Rotel RB-1552 Mk II for a power amp for L/R. You really can't belive receiver stats even when you compare them like for like. Eg. My reciever does 150wpc 2 channels driven @8 ohms and 0.08%THD the rotel is rated at 130wpc same conditions and it could play well past where the receiver started to sound bad ( double the volume ) and it still sounded perfect with no degrading sound. For me in aus it was only $1190, it had twice as much power as a reciever worth more than double. Once you have your pre outs set up you will never go back. My reciever no longer powers any of my speakers.


----------



## darthray

HitchmoMcStang said:


> Long time lurker, first time poster.
> 
> I'm running the following setup:
> AVR: Onlyo TX-NR579
> Front LR: Paradigm Monitor 11 v7
> Center: Paradigm Monitor Centre-1
> Surrounds: Energy Point 1e
> Subs: Sherwood SW-10 & Aaron "something I can't remember".
> 
> I have the Front LR biamped from the Onkyo. Recently tried adding two more speakers in a 7.1 config. Could not really notice any surround sound benefit, but did notice Front LR didn't sound as good once they were not biamped (limited channels in the nr579).
> 
> Future upgrades would be:
> AVR with preouts.
> Poweramp for front LR.
> SVS PB-13 Ultra x 2.
> 
> Not sure how interested I am in Atmos. Going from 5.1 to 7.1 didn't seem to make much difference, so not sure I'd really notice the Atmos. Either way, not something that I want to do while still renting apartments (cabling, mounting speakers, etc).
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk



To be honest, Front LR bi-amp, do not much for sound, unless the speakers were really design to be bi-amp, most of them is a selling gimmick, including mine.
For your future purchase of two PB13 Ultra, I think you will be very please
This what I got, and now they have the PB16 Ultras available



dchalfont said:


> I have to recommend a Rotel RB-1552 Mk II for a power amp for L/R. You really can't belive receiver stats even when you compare them like for like. Eg. My reciever does 150wpc 2 channels driven @8 ohms and 0.08%THD the rotel is rated at 130wpc same conditions and it could play well past where the receiver started to sound bad ( double the volume ) and it still sounded perfect with no degrading sound. For me in aus it was only $1190, it had twice as much power as a reciever worth more than double. Once you have your pre outs set up you will never go back. My reciever no longer powers any of my speakers.



Big +1 on the amp.

Once you got a power amp, very few go back
Power amps, give true power for all frequencies, and for all channels, not like most receiver that is rated for a channel or two at the most efficient frequency to achieve a certain number of watts for those channels. And the more channels played at the same time, the more the wattage go down.



Ray


----------



## HitchmoMcStang

darthray said:


> To be honest, Front LR bi-amp, do not much for sound, unless the speakers were really design to be bi-amp, most of them is a selling gimmick, including mine.
> For your future purchase of two PB13 Ultra, I think you will be very please
> This what, I got, and now have the PB16 available
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big +1 on the amp.
> Once you got a power amp, very few go back
> 
> 
> 
> Ray


Yeah the whole bi-amping thing has me confused at the moment. I've read so much about how it makes no difference, yet when I ran the system without it for a week, I really felt like I noticed a difference. Perhaps it was just an Audyssey calibration thing, may not have got it right when I switched to single amping and recalibrated.

I'm going to try single amping again this weekend. Will see if I notice any difference. In theory I shouldn't from what I've read.

Might also try giving 7.1 another go. Maybe this time angling the side surrounds towards the roof as they are only about 1.5m from listening position whereas every other speaker is at least 5m from listening position. I need a wider loungeroom!

Actually that raises an interesting question. Given a rectangular shaped room, would you put the screen on the narrowest or widest wall?
The room is roughly 6m by 12m.

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## darthray

HitchmoMcStang said:


> Yeah the whole bi-amping thing has me confused at the moment. I've read so much about how it makes no difference, yet when I ran the system without it for a week, I really felt like I noticed a difference. Perhaps it was just an Audyssey calibration thing, may not have got it right when I switched to single amping and recalibrated.
> 
> I'm going to try single amping again this weekend. Will see if I notice any difference. In theory I shouldn't from what I've read.
> 
> Might also try giving 7.1 another go. Maybe this time angling the side surrounds towards the roof as they are only about 1.5m from listening position whereas every other speaker is at least 5m from listening position. I need a wider loungeroom!
> 
> Actually that raises an interesting question. Given a rectangular shaped room, would you put the screen on the narrowest or widest wall?
> The room is roughly 6m by 12m.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk



Very few speakers are design to be properly bi-amp.
A friend of nine did design a speaker, using 3 amps, with 3 different crossover on each speaker.
Most, including mine, use some type of connection between the tweeter, mid and woofer, so one crossover for all the drivers.


Just like very expensive wires, lots of is about, you want to hear a difference, to justified the money spend
Guilty of the above, I use 12 AWG for all my speakers, when some could use 14 AWG.
But, I also make my own for look, and the price difference between 12-14 AWG is very small when buying in bulk


Ray


----------



## Nosferatu

I just upgraded my front sound stage. I'll eventually make a dedicated theater thread once I finish out upgrading the rear sound stage. 

I'm in the process of selling my Aperion Grand Verus speakers to a local friend of mine.

In return, I went with Monitor Audio. Rear sound stage I'm still deciding but for now the Aperion's are out back until he picks them all up next month. 

Monitor Audio PL200
Monitor Audio PL350C
Seaton Submerssive HP+
Sony VPL-HW40ES with 150" 16:9 screen
Denon X4000
Emotiva XPA-3 (for the Monitor Audio speakers)
(Aperion Grand Verus Towers, Center, and Forte Satellites were the old setup)

The monster center....


----------



## sigpig

HitchmoMcStang said:


> Yeah the whole bi-amping thing has me confused at the moment. I've read so much about how it makes no difference, yet when I ran the system without it for a week, I really felt like I noticed a difference. Perhaps it was just an Audyssey calibration thing, may not have got it right when I switched to single amping and recalibrated.
> 
> I'm going to try single amping again this weekend. Will see if I notice any difference. In theory I shouldn't from what I've read.
> 
> Might also try giving 7.1 another go. Maybe this time angling the side surrounds towards the roof as they are only about 1.5m from listening position whereas every other speaker is at least 5m from listening position. I need a wider loungeroom!
> 
> Actually that raises an interesting question. Given a rectangular shaped room, would you put the screen on the narrowest or widest wall?
> The room is roughly 6m by 12m.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


Just make sure that you have the jumpers that connect both pairs of binding posts on your speakers. You need that connection if you are going to use regular wire. Perhaps you didn't have the jumpers connected and that's why your speakers sounded bad?

BTW - most people will suggest having your screen on the shorter wall, giving you more room to have a second row of seating...


----------



## HitchmoMcStang

sigpig said:


> Just make sure that you have the jumpers that connect both pairs of binding posts on your speakers. You need that connection if you are going to use regular wire. Perhaps you didn't have the jumpers connected and that's why your speakers sounded bad?
> 
> BTW - most people will suggest having your screen on the shorter wall, giving you more room to have a second row of seating...


Yeah definately popped the jumpers back in when I tried single amp. Was quite proud of myself for not loosing them!! 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Williams2

Nosferatu said:


> I just upgraded my front sound stage. I'll eventually make a dedicated theater thread once I finish out upgrading the rear sound stage.
> 
> I'm in the process of selling my Aperion Grand Verus speakers to a local friend of mine.
> 
> In return, I went with Monitor Audio. Rear sound stage I'm still deciding but for now the Aperion's are out back until he picks them all up next month.
> 
> Monitor Audio PL200
> Monitor Audio PL350C
> Seaton Submerssive HP+
> Sony VPL-HW40ES with 150" 16:9 screen
> Denon X4000
> Emotiva XPA-3 (for the Monitor Audio speakers)
> (Aperion Grand Verus Towers, Center, and Forte Satellites were the old setup)
> 
> The monster center....



Your system looks great and I'm sure it sounds awesome. But are those the series 1 platinum's from around 2009? I couldn't personally let myself buy expensive speakers that are a 7 year old design. It even bothers me sometimes that my new speakers are a 2012 design. But it probably doesn't really matter much, and great sound is great sound. But that being said, I'll gladly trade my 2012's for your 2009's... Enjoy your amazing system.


----------



## darthray

Nosferatu said:


> I just upgraded my front sound stage. I'll eventually make a dedicated theater thread once I finish out upgrading the rear sound stage.
> 
> I'm in the process of selling my Aperion Grand Verus speakers to a local friend of mine.
> 
> In return, I went with Monitor Audio. Rear sound stage I'm still deciding but for now the Aperion's are out back until he picks them all up next month.
> 
> Monitor Audio PL200
> Monitor Audio PL350C
> Seaton Submerssive HP+
> Sony VPL-HW40ES with 150" 16:9 screen
> Denon X4000
> Emotiva XPA-3 (for the Monitor Audio speakers)
> (Aperion Grand Verus Towers, Center, and Forte Satellites were the old setup)
> 
> The monster center....



Awesome


Has an owner of the Verus Grand series, how do like your up-grade, older speakers or not, the original price were $8000 for your new ones, compare to $2000.


I really dig those plate on the mains, look very solid and stable.
Not so much for the center stand, for such a monster of a center


Look very nice, Enjoy!


Ray


----------



## cws74

I just have a set of Harmon Kardon Soundsticks lol


----------



## Williams2

cws74 said:


> I just have a set of Harmon Kardon Soundsticks lol


But look at the money you're saving.


----------



## philster

Nice setup



Nosferatu said:


> I just upgraded my front sound stage. I'll eventually make a dedicated theater thread once I finish out upgrading the rear sound stage.
> 
> I'm in the process of selling my Aperion Grand Verus speakers to a local friend of mine.
> 
> In return, I went with Monitor Audio. Rear sound stage I'm still deciding but for now the Aperion's are out back until he picks them all up next month.
> 
> Monitor Audio PL200
> Monitor Audio PL350C
> Seaton Submerssive HP+
> Sony VPL-HW40ES with 150" 16:9 screen
> Denon X4000
> Emotiva XPA-3 (for the Monitor Audio speakers)
> (Aperion Grand Verus Towers, Center, and Forte Satellites were the old setup)
> 
> The monster center....


----------



## Nosferatu

Williams2 said:


> Your system looks great and I'm sure it sounds awesome. But are those the series 1 platinum's from around 2009? I couldn't personally let myself buy expensive speakers that are a 7 year old design. It even bothers me sometimes that my new speakers are a 2012 design. But it *probably doesn't really matter much*, and great sound is great sound. But that being said, I'll gladly trade my 2012's for your 2009's... Enjoy your amazing system.



I bolded the important part. New isn't better. Speakers are one of those rare electronics that don't go "obsolete." Some will argue that the older models are better speakers. Considering I spent $7000 on those three fronts and new it's well into 5 figures you won't find a better set of three for the money buying new. Plus these speakers look brand new. I got them in the box with all manuals and parts. The grills were still in plastic unopened. He bought them recently enough they still are under warranty. I don't see the issue.

I'm big into cars for a hobby and the sucker who buys new and sells the car 1 to 2 years later is my best friend.  Think I paid anywhere near $100K for my GT-R? 

I try to make smart decisions and maximize the return on my toys by not paying full price for things. 




darthray said:


> Awesome
> 
> 
> Has an owner of the Verus Grand series, how do like your up-grade, older speakers or not, the original price were $8000 for your new ones, compare to $2000.
> 
> 
> I really dig those plate on the mains, look very solid and stable.
> Not so much for the center stand, for such a monster of a center
> 
> 
> Look very nice, Enjoy!
> 
> 
> Ray


Hey Ray, I remember your screen name from my theater build back when I first put it together. The Aperions are nice but they're absolutely no match for the Platinum line. Local friend is buying a house and wanted guidance on a theater build and offered a phenomenal price on my Aperions. I used it as the catalyst to do this upgrade. I don't want to part with my surrounds but it was an "all-or-none" sale so I said fine to selling the 7.0 aspect. He still wants my receiver but I can't justify spending thousands on a new receiver or pre-pro so for the time being I told him no on that front.

As for the Aperion vs Monitor Audio

Even at the Silver line (which would be price comparable) I think the Silver 8 sounds more "life-like." I demo'ed them out first before I listened to the Gold and then these Platinums. I'd find a local dealer and give them a listen. 

The ribbon on these speakers makes the mid range and upper end just absolutely belt out and scream, especially on vocals! When pushing the Aperion speakers hard at a set point they start to sound like the music/movie is coming out of a speaker. With the Platinums it just pushes harder and louder and sounds like actual music. Does that make sense? At heavy loads they aren't straining. 

I played with them briefly without my Seaton running set to full band and they dig lower a lot harder than the Aperion's do in the bass dept if you care about that. 

Overall, the best analogy I can give under most listening conditions is the Monitors makes the Aperion Grand Verus sound like it's trying to play through someone listening with ear plugs in. 

Lastly, the center speaker to center speaker I cannot believe how much better it sounds but then again the speaker is a dual 8" woofer that weighs almost 100lbs. 

As for the stand... 

I think it looks okay. My biggest fear was would it clear the bottom of the projector screen and if I'd have to buy a new one to mount the speaker lower. Shocked it barely clears the bottom.


----------



## Williams2

I agree about buying used to save money, my speakers were mint demo models with the full 20 year warranty. I did buy a new car, but it's a Toyota and I'll be keeping it for at least 7 years, and I'll get the best resale of any brand with it, unless I give it to a family member. But I wouldn't say that older speakers are usually better. Because technology, materials, and measuring techniques have come a long way.


----------



## Williams2

There are lots of great older speakers, but another thing is that when they hit 20+ years old they might need parts replaced. And even if they're rebuilt will they ever be the same? That's the biggest reason I stay away from older gear. And I like to go audition new speakers sometimes.


----------



## darthray

Nosferatu said:


> I bolded the important part. New isn't better. Speakers are one of those rare electronics that don't go "obsolete." Some will argue that the older models are better speakers. Considering I spent $7000 on those three fronts and new it's well into 5 figures you won't find a better set of three for the money buying new. Plus these speakers look brand new. I got them in the box with all manuals and parts. The grills were still in plastic unopened. He bought them recently enough they still are under warranty. I don't see the issue.
> 
> I'm big into cars for a hobby and the sucker who buys new and sells the car 1 to 2 years later is my best friend.  Think I paid anywhere near $100K for my GT-R?
> 
> I try to make smart decisions and maximize the return on my toys by not paying full price for things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Ray, I remember your screen name from my theater build back when I first put it together. The Aperions are nice but they're absolutely no match for the Platinum line. Local friend is buying a house and wanted guidance on a theater build and offered a phenomenal price on my Aperions. I used it as the catalyst to do this upgrade. I don't want to part with my surrounds but it was an "all-or-none" sale so I said fine to selling the 7.0 aspect. He still wants my receiver but I can't justify spending thousands on a new receiver or pre-pro so for the time being I told him no on that front.
> 
> As for the Aperion vs Monitor Audio
> 
> Even at the Silver line (which would be price comparable) I think the Silver 8 sounds more "life-like." I demo'ed them out first before I listened to the Gold and then these Platinums. I'd find a local dealer and give them a listen.
> 
> The ribbon on these speakers makes the mid range and upper end just absolutely belt out and scream, especially on vocals! When pushing the Aperion speakers hard at a set point they start to sound like the music/movie is coming out of a speaker. With the Platinums it just pushes harder and louder and sounds like actual music. Does that make sense? At heavy loads they aren't straining.
> 
> I played with them briefly without my Seaton running set to full band and they dig lower a lot harder than the Aperion's do in the bass dept if you care about that.
> 
> Overall, the best analogy I can give under most listening conditions is the Monitors makes the Aperion Grand Verus sound like it's trying to play through someone listening with ear plugs in.
> 
> Lastly, the center speaker to center speaker I cannot believe how much better it sounds but then again the speaker is a dual 8" woofer that weighs almost 100lbs.
> 
> As for the stand...
> 
> I think it looks okay. My biggest fear was would it clear the bottom of the projector screen and if I'd have to buy a new one to mount the speaker lower. Shocked it barely clears the bottom.



A big Thanks for your long reply and opinion


For;
"The ribbon on these speakers makes the mid range and upper end just absolutely belt out and scream, especially on vocals! When pushing the Aperion speakers hard at a set point they start to sound like the music/movie is coming out of a speaker. With the Platinums it just pushes harder and louder and sounds like actual music. Does that make sense? At heavy loads they aren't straining."


Honestly, I thought, it would have been the other way 


For;
"As for the stand... 

I think it looks okay. My biggest fear was would it clear the bottom of the projector screen and if I'd have to buy a new one to mount the speaker lower. Shocked it barely clears the bottom"


+1 on clearing the bottom of the projector screen.
If, you have kids, and they know to stay away, a big bonus.
My kids now, are couple two cats (and I do say, my big boy and my little girl), they do not touch the drivers or wires.
But Love to sit on top of the speakers, mostly the subs


Thanks for all your input.


Ray


----------



## zvipster

Hi all 
I use a setup of:
Denon AVR-X2000
5x JBL 8330A (LCR, SSR, SSL)
2x JBL 8320 (RSR, RSL)
1x Table Tuba http://www.billfitzmaurice.com/TT.html With JBL GTO 804
1x Behringer FBQ2496 as Sub EQ
9x DIY acoustic panels of rockwool with a density og 60 kg/m3 @60cmX90cm hung roughly 10cm from the walls


----------



## Nosferatu

darthray said:


> A big Thanks for your long reply and opinion
> 
> Honestly, I thought, it would have been the other way
> 
> +1 on clearing the bottom of the projector screen.
> If, you have kids, and they know to stay away, a big bonus.
> My kids now, are couple two cats (and I do say, my big boy and my little girl), they do not touch the drivers or wires.
> But Love to sit on top of the speakers, mostly the subs
> 
> 
> Thanks for all your input.
> 
> 
> Ray


No pets and kids will come soon. I planned on putting up one of those kid barriers and warn the kid there's a big scary monster up there don't go up there!  House is all one story and the "bonus" room is the only room on the second floor. That's the theater. All blackout curtains so lots of rumbling bass and pitch black = kid's worst nightmare...hopefully. Once a kid figures out he can watch Sponge Bob or something and the characters can be 8 feet tall I'm doomed.


----------



## darthray

Nosferatu said:


> No pets and kids will come soon. I planned on putting up one of those kid barriers and warn the kid there's a big scary monster up there don't go up there!  House is all one story and the "bonus" room is the only room on the second floor. That's the theater. All blackout curtains so lots of rumbling bass and pitch black = kid's worst nightmare...hopefully. Once a kid figures out he can watch Sponge Bob or something and the characters can be 8 feet tall I'm doomed.



For now, you are golden


I do have a couple of suggestions, if you don't mind.


Your speakers look fantastic without the grills on.
But when the kiddies, start to able to crawl, or walk.
I would put the grills back on to remove the temptations of curious little fingers, until they come to an age to understand of do not touch those (drivers), just to be on the save side


Your center speaker is very big and must weight a lot.
A custom center stand perhaps (from a local wood/hobby shop or some place on line that specialize into making custom stands), one wide and deep enough Just shy of the center size), with a larger base than the top (similar to your main), this would make it very hard to tip over.


Ray


----------



## Nosferatu

darthray said:


> For now, you are golden
> 
> 
> I do have a couple of suggestions, if you don't mind.
> 
> 
> Your speakers look fantastic without the grills on.
> But when the kiddies, start to able to crawl, or walk.
> I would put the grills back on to remove the temptations of curious little fingers, until they come to an age to understand of do not touch those (drivers), just to be on the save side


I may do that down the road they are magnetically put in place. They don't fit as well as the Aperions so I don't think the grills will protect much against a kid to be honest. I think a high barrier to the entry way to the room will be my best bet.




darthray said:


> Your center speaker is very big and must weight a lot.
> A custom center stand perhaps (from a local wood/hobby shop or some place on line that specialize into making custom stands), one wide and deep enough Just shy of the center size), with a larger base than the top (similar to your main), this would make it very hard to tip over.
> 
> Ray


Honestly it sits stable on the center channel stand. It doesn't wobble. Speaker I looked it up is around 75lbs or so. I'm sure if a kid jumps on it or tries to push it hard then yes it may tip. Either way there's no baby in the belly as far as I know so I'm at least a year away from kid-ville.


----------



## Robbiey60

Nosferatu said:


> I bolded the important part. New isn't better. Speakers are one of those rare electronics that don't go "obsolete." Some will argue that the older models are better speakers. Considering I spent $7000 on those three fronts and new it's well into 5 figures you won't find a better set of three for the money buying new. Plus these speakers look brand new. I got them in the box with all manuals and parts. The grills were still in plastic unopened. He bought them recently enough they still are under warranty. I don't see the issue.
> 
> I'm big into cars for a hobby and the sucker who buys new and sells the car 1 to 2 years later is my best friend.  Think I paid anywhere near $100K for my GT-R?
> 
> I try to make smart decisions and maximize the return on my toys by not paying full price for things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Ray, I remember your screen name from my theater build back when I first put it together. The Aperions are nice but they're absolutely no match for the Platinum line. Local friend is buying a house and wanted guidance on a theater build and offered a phenomenal price on my Aperions. I used it as the catalyst to do this upgrade. I don't want to part with my surrounds but it was an "all-or-none" sale so I said fine to selling the 7.0 aspect. He still wants my receiver but I can't justify spending thousands on a new receiver or pre-pro so for the time being I told him no on that front.
> 
> As for the Aperion vs Monitor Audio
> 
> Even at the Silver line (which would be price comparable) I think the Silver 8 sounds more "life-like." I demo'ed them out first before I listened to the Gold and then these Platinums. I'd find a local dealer and give them a listen.
> 
> The ribbon on these speakers makes the mid range and upper end just absolutely belt out and scream, especially on vocals! When pushing the Aperion speakers hard at a set point they start to sound like the music/movie is coming out of a speaker. With the Platinums it just pushes harder and louder and sounds like actual music. Does that make sense? At heavy loads they aren't straining.
> 
> I played with them briefly without my Seaton running set to full band and they dig lower a lot harder than the Aperion's do in the bass dept if you care about that.
> 
> Overall, the best analogy I can give under most listening conditions is the Monitors makes the Aperion Grand Verus sound like it's trying to play through someone listening with ear plugs in.
> 
> Lastly, the center speaker to center speaker I cannot believe how much better it sounds but then again the speaker is a dual 8" woofer that weighs almost 100lbs.
> 
> As for the stand...
> 
> I think it looks okay. My biggest fear was would it clear the bottom of the projector screen and if I'd have to buy a new one to mount the speaker lower. Shocked it barely clears the bottom.


You called it. Old good speakers are still good speakers. They dont suddenly become bad just because a new model is released. Just like an older GTR is still a GTR (I am looking at importing a r34 from Japan but is still a while off). Age means nothing and when compared to new designs of comparable price you will always get more performance per dollar when buying used(speakers and cars)


----------



## Nosferatu

Robbiey60 said:


> You called it. Old good speakers are still good speakers. They dont suddenly become bad just because a new model is released. Just like an older GTR is still a GTR (I am looking at importing a r34 from Japan but is still a while off). Age means nothing and when compared to new designs of comparable price you will always get more performance per dollar when buying used(speakers and cars)


Exactly...someone gets it. 

*/OFF TOPIC/*
Lucky you can import an R34. USA has the ridiculous 25 year ban so I believe it won't be until 2024 that it can be done here. I'm sure the prices will sky rocket at that point. My wife wants one in blue. As for now...we roll with this one...


----------



## Robbiey60

Nosferatu said:


> Exactly...someone gets it.
> 
> */OFF TOPIC/*
> Lucky you can import an R34. USA has the ridiculous 25 year ban so I believe it won't be until 2024 that it can be done here. I'm sure the prices will sky rocket at that point. My wife wants one in blue. As for now...we roll with this one...


Mate I am jealous! Yea down here in New Zealand has its advantages when it comes to vehicles but also has disadvantages when it comes to AV gear- prices are ridiculous! Anyway nothing wrong with an r35(obviously) but my dream car is the mines r34. Not sure if I can manage a true mines yet but I want at least the N1 engine. Sorry to go way off topic, carry on all!


----------



## Williams2

Robbiey60 said:


> You called it. Old good speakers are still good speakers. They dont suddenly become bad just because a new model is released. Just like an older GTR is still a GTR (I am looking at importing a r34 from Japan but is still a while off). Age means nothing and when compared to new designs of comparable price you will always get more performance per dollar when buying used(speakers and cars)


I don't believe anybody said that older speakers aren't good, but there's no denying that new technology, materials, and measuring techniques are making speakers better for the same or less money. As for vehicles and performance for dollar, my mint used cbr600 was only 6k, and beat just about anything on the road. But not everyone is willing or able to drive a bike.


----------



## Robbiey60

Williams2 said:


> I don't believe anybody said that older speakers aren't good, but there's no denying that new technology, materials, and measuring techniques are making speakers better for the same or less money. As for vehicles and performance for dollar, my mint used cbr600 was only 6k, and beat just about anything on the road. But not everyone is willing or able to drive a bike.


There will always be new tech. In speakers there are generally small incremental changes in every new version. A flagship speaker from 5 years ago will still be a flagship speaker and can cost the same as a brand new mid tier speaker. I would choose the older flagship over the brand new mid tier speaker any day. As to the bike reference I would rather 4 wheels but have respect and awe as to how fast bikes can be. You could literally spend 10 times the price on a car and still be smoked by a street bike


----------



## Nosferatu

Robbiey60 said:


> There will always be new tech. In speakers there are generally small incremental changes in every new version. A flagship speaker from 5 years ago will still be a flagship speaker and can cost the same as a brand new mid tier speaker. I would choose the older flagship over the brand new mid tier speaker any day. As to the bike reference I would rather 4 wheels but have respect and awe as to how fast bikes can be. You could literally spend 10 times the price on a car and still be smoked by a street bike


Agreed...I listened to the new Silver and Gold lines and they have nothing on the Platinum gear. Platinum II just came out so as of less than a year ago my current Platinums were the top tier. It's not like the Platinums are 15 year old speakers. They compete well within their price class. I replaced my Aperion Grand Verus with these and it's no contest. I listened to Paradigm, Revel, Golden Ear, and the Monitor Audio lineup. To my ears, the Monitor Audio are the most engaging speaker and then subdividing within their class the new Gold aren't as good as these Platinums.

As for bikes yup they can be quick but I'm with Robbie I prefer to be in a metal cage if I'm going to push those speeds. I'm sure your CBR600 is quick but I usually play with the liter bikes with the GT-R...it's not stock.


----------



## Williams2

Nosferatu said:


> Agreed...I listened to the new Silver and Gold lines and they have nothing on the Platinum gear. Platinum II just came out so as of less than a year ago my current Platinums were the top tier. It's not like the Platinums are 15 year old speakers. They compete well within their price class. I replaced my Aperion Grand Verus with these and it's no contest. I listened to Paradigm, Revel, Golden Ear, and the Monitor Audio lineup. To my ears, the Monitor Audio are the most engaging speaker and then subdividing within their class the new Gold aren't as good as these Platinums.
> 
> As for bikes yup they can be quick but I'm with Robbie I prefer to be in a metal cage if I'm going to push those speeds. I'm sure your CBR600 is quick but I usually play with the liter bikes with the GT-R...it's not stock.


There's no doubt that many cars are faster than bikes, but at least around here there aren't too many 600+ horsepower cars that'll compete with a 120hp 600 supersport. Even much less powerful cars get their chance against bikes in the corners. Most guys on bikes don't have the experience to corner really fast, or they're afraid of their bikes. As soon as most riders had their back tire or both tires start to slide in a corner, even controlled sliding, they'd bite it hard or crap their pants and sell it. Lol.
Anyway cager, to get back on topic, enjoy your nice old speakers.


----------



## darthray

Nosferatu said:


> I may do that down the road they are magnetically put in place. They don't fit as well as the Aperions so I don't think the grills will protect much against a kid to be honest. I think a high barrier to the entry way to the room will be my best bet.
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly it sits stable on the center channel stand. It doesn't wobble. Speaker I looked it up is around 75lbs or so. I'm sure if a kid jumps on it or tries to push it hard then yes it may tip. Either way there's no baby in the belly as far as I know so I'm at least a year away from kid-ville.



That was the reason, that's why I mention custom stand, just to be on the safe side.
Either way, if you ever decide to look into it, you have lots of time ahead of you.


Got-it now (barrier), I thought it was for been in front of the front stage, my bad
For the grills, it was just to remove the temptation of seeing the drivers and poke at them.



Ray


----------



## Dk3y

I posted my setup last year without pics so I guess it didn't happen. So I finally got around taking some pics and wanted to share my setup.


----------



## mshapiro3

I purchased my Miller & Kreisel speakers in 1999. They have been excellent performers.

CSpkr MK S150THX 
L Front MK S150THX
R Front MK S150THX
LSS MK SS 550THX
RSS M& SS 550THX
L Rear MK LCR-55MKII
R Rear MK LCR-55MKII
Subwoofer MK MX-125 MKII,


----------



## dchalfont

I don't know if these pictures are eligible for this thread....but they do have pictures os my speakers in them so...

I got 8 bass traps for the vertical corners and it has cleaned the sound up in unimaginable ways. So they're broadband bass trap and I was hopeful they would clean up aome of the ringing but the discrete inagine for all channels has improved through the roof. Even the centre channel which I wouldn't have thought would improve as it isn't close to the bass treated corners....but it sounds so much more distinct.

I'm listening to the stripped down version of Hurt by Nine inch nails live and can't wait for my wife to come home ao I can blow her away with the improvement.

After getting these traps I have severely downgraded my future plans for treatment. I was going to treat the living $#!+ out the room but now I see how much improvement is gained with good placement and I don't see the need for anything more than 6-8 2' panels for higher end absorbtion.


----------



## KenM10759

Looks great, if a little bit more speaker than room. 

What speakers are those and what do you have feeding them? Sub? Those look like big boxes for the electronics, must be a lot of power.


----------



## dchalfont

KenM10759 said:


> Looks great, if a little bit more speaker than room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What speakers are those and what do you have feeding them? Sub? Those look like big boxes for the electronics, must be a lot of power.


Monitor Audio Gold speakers

All the gold speakers are rated to 60hz with ribbon tweeters, it blows my mind, especially bow that I've solved the sound problem in my new house, which as you said, is a small room ( though perfect physically for my gear ).


Gold 300 fronts
Gold 100 surrounds x2 pairs
Gold 350 Centre
Gold W15 sub ( 15" sealed sub, rated down to 18hz 650 watt continuous 1200peak )

Rotel RMB 1585 ( 200wattx5 at 8ohms, it weighs something like 40kg )

Rotel RB-1552 MK II 130wattx2 at 8ohms. I bought this as my first amp with future proofing in mind ( always intending to buy the bigger amp later and move this to the rear surrounds )

Yamaha rx-v3071 ( 3020 equivalent ). Will be replacing it with the 11.2 channel surround processor the CX-A5100.

Also a second sub and a Sony X930D 4k 55" tv are planned for the next year to cap off everything completely, minus a few broadband absorbers for the roof and rear wall in the next week or two.


----------



## dchalfont

Ok here are some better pictures just for you, speaker porn worthy of this thread at last...I never bother to take proper pictures...even some of these are out of focus.

Edit, for some reason the picture order screwed up.


----------



## Nosferatu

Love the look of the Gold speakers. The ribbon is bliss. Def looks better with the grills off. I had to fight my wife on leaving them off on our Platinum Monitors. Have you played around with positioning of the sub before settling on that location? I found substantial differences in our room depending on position.


----------



## dchalfont

I read a lot of articles on sub positioning before choosing a spot and also did some experimentation. I wanted it as punchy and clean as possible without any boominess so I settled on the position it is in now. I also built a riser which is 3x 18mm thick layers of pine with rubber backed carpet in top and bottom to see if it helped the sound at all, and honestly I did notice a difference.

The experimentation I did was with older much cheaper subs I had, yamaha 10" 300 watt subs, they were crazy good value for what I got but because they were a ported cheaper sub I needed to keep them away from the corners but when I started reading sub placement articles on audioholics they recommended you place them about 1/4 of the way in across the front wall and out from the back wall if possible. I think there is a metre behind the sub where it is now.

I would love to leave the grills off but my cats would relish being able to absolutely shred the ceramic layer coating the bass drivers...and I'd never be able to forgive them for it. Best for my mental health anf their physical health if they just can't get to them ( I would never actually hurt them...just saying... )


----------



## Jaurhead

dchalfont said:


> Ok here are some better pictures just for you, speaker porn worthy of this thread at last...I never bother to take proper pictures...even some of these are out of focus.
> 
> Edit, for some reason the picture order screwed up.


Oh, look! There _IS_ a TV there if you squint and look really hard!


----------



## Williams2

dchalfont said:


> I read a lot of articles on sub positioning before choosing a spot and also did some experimentation. I wanted it as punchy and clean as possible without any boominess so I settled on the position it is in now. I also built a riser which is 3x 18mm thick layers of pine with rubber backed carpet in top and bottom to see if it helped the sound at all, and honestly I did notice a difference.
> 
> The experimentation I did was with older much cheaper subs I had, yamaha 10" 300 watt subs, they were crazy good value for what I got but because they were a ported cheaper sub I needed to keep them away from the corners but when I started reading sub placement articles on audioholics they recommended you place them about 1/4 of the way in across the front wall and out from the back wall if possible. I think there is a metre behind the sub where it is now.
> 
> I would love to leave the grills off but my cats would relish being able to absolutely shred the ceramic layer coating the bass drivers...and I'd never be able to forgive them for it. Best for my mental health anf their physical health if they just can't get to them ( I would never actually hurt them...just saying... )


Your system looks amazing. I only take the grills off of my 2.1 music system while listening to it. My 3.1 movie system I just leave the grills on because I'm not listening as critically anyway. In your case, all of those nice white drivers might be distracting when watching tv.


----------



## dchalfont

Jaurhead said:


> dchalfont said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok here are some better pictures just for you, speaker porn worthy of this thread at last...I never bother to take proper pictures...even some of these are out of focus.
> 
> Edit, for some reason the picture order screwed up.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, look! There _IS_ a TV there if you squint and look really hard!
Click to expand...

Yeah it is small comparitively but the room is only 4x4metres and my eyes are 2.7 metres from the screen and it's all about the perfect screen size:viewing distance ratio. I had my heart set on a 65" upgrade but even a tv that big at that short a distance would be very uncomfortabke, especially for gaming. so a 55" 4k tv upgrade it is. If I was willing to drop the centre channel much lower I could get away with it but I'd rather prioritise the sound 



Williams2 said:


> dchalfont said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read a lot of articles on sub positioning before choosing a spot and also did some experimentation. I wanted it as punchy and clean as possible without any boominess so I settled on the position it is in now. I also built a riser which is 3x 18mm thick layers of pine with rubber backed carpet in top and bottom to see if it helped the sound at all, and honestly I did notice a difference.
> 
> The experimentation I did was with older much cheaper subs I had, yamaha 10" 300 watt subs, they were crazy good value for what I got but because they were a ported cheaper sub I needed to keep them away from the corners but when I started reading sub placement articles on audioholics they recommended you place them about 1/4 of the way in across the front wall and out from the back wall if possible. I think there is a metre behind the sub where it is now.
> 
> I would love to leave the grills off but my cats would relish being able to absolutely shred the ceramic layer coating the bass drivers...and I'd never be able to forgive them for it. Best for my mental health anf their physical health if they just can't get to them ( I would never actually hurt them...just saying... )
> 
> 
> 
> Your system looks amazing. I only take the grills off of my 2.1 music system while listening to it. My 3.1 movie system I just leave the grills on because I'm not listening as critically anyway. In your case, all of those nice white drivers might be distracting when watching tv.
Click to expand...

Yeah they probably would be, plus as I mentioned...my cthulhu cats would shred them. I might have to take the grills off the next time I listen to music and just enjoy how it looks without protection...and he distraction of a tv as you mentioned, provided said cats are locked away.


----------



## KenM10759

What kind of cats are those? We have three cats. None has ever expressed a bit of interest in the speakers other than to jump on top for a week or so when I first got them. That's long worn off. Even that wouldn't happen if there was a higher cat perch/track anywhere near the speakers.

I also keep the black grills on my speakers most of the time, but do remove them (magnetic attachment is awesome) for music listening. My speakers have a bright brushed aluminum trim ring around the drivers that could be distracting while watching video. Keeping dust off the driver surfaces doesn't seem to be an issue, they're primarily vertical surfaces and by nature are a pretty good "dust shaker."


----------



## darthray

dchalfont said:


> I would love to leave the grills off but my cats would relish being able to absolutely shred the ceramic layer coating the bass drivers...and I'd never be able to forgive them for it. Best for my mental health anf their physical health if they just can't get to them ( I would never actually hurt them...just saying... )






dchalfont said:


> Yeah they probably would be, plus as I mentioned...my cthulhu cats would shred them. I might have to take the grills off the next time I listen to music and just enjoy how it looks without protection...and he distraction of a tv as you mentioned, provided said cats are locked away.



Actually it is the other way, grills on, look like a scratching post, all mine are off!



Lock away work, but most cats will run away, when the system is on.
Mine do, except for my beloved Smokey that I lost a while back.
Movie time, he was with us 



KenM10759 said:


> What kind of cats are those? We have three cats. None has ever expressed a bit of interest in the speakers other than to jump on top for a week or so when I first got them. That's long worn off. Even that wouldn't happen if there was a higher cat perch/track anywhere near the speakers.
> 
> I also keep the black grills on my speakers most of the time, but do remove them (magnetic attachment is awesome) for music listening. My speakers have a bright brushed aluminum trim ring around the drivers that could be distracting while watching video. Keeping dust off the driver surfaces doesn't seem to be an issue, they're primarily vertical surfaces and by nature are a pretty good "dust shaker."



Use to have 3 cats and now down to 2, for now.
And like you, other than sitting on top, no interest for the driver, but I do leave my grills off.


Ray


----------



## dchalfont

I had my front speakers playing a song and my cat was watching the drivers move and then he tried to swat it with his claws out...for some reason he always goes close to them when ear bleed volume is on. I don't know if he'd do it again but I'm not willing to risk damage to find out they are constantly jumping on all the speakers and knocking the grills off and yeah, grills on definitely equals scratching pole but I'd rather the grill get fluffy bits than the drivers sound or function be impared by cat claw out swatting.

Some people honestly sell pets over things like this...or much worse. I hate that they touch my speakers, I don't care if they sit or jump on them though...just no claw business. But I'd rather set all my speakers on fire if it was between them and the cats, you've got to keep it in perspective, stuff is nice but I'll take my little buds any day


----------



## darthray

dchalfont said:


> I had my front speakers playing a song and my cat was watching the drivers move and then he tried to swat it with his claws out...for some reason he always goes close to them when ear bleed volume is on. I don't know if he'd do it again but I'm not willing to risk damage to find out they are constantly jumping on all the speakers and knocking the grills off and yeah, grills on definitely equals scratching pole but I'd rather the grill get fluffy bits than the drivers sound or function be impared by cat claw out swatting.
> 
> Some people honestly sell pets over things like this...or much worse. I hate that they touch my speakers, I don't care if they sit or jump on them though...just no claw business. But I'd rather set all my speakers on fire if it was between them and the cats, you've got to keep it in perspective, stuff is nice but I'll take my little buds any day



+1 on your last one.


Equipment can be replace, our little friends on the other hand, cannot, sure you can get another cat/dog or whatever pet, but due fact they all have their own personality, it will not be same, just different.


In your case, it is wise to sacrifice the grills over the drivers.
Most cat, do not like loud noise and stay away. In your case, maybe this little fellow is brave, and think "I do not like that, so I will attack-it and kill-it"


Thanks for your input in this matter, even if we had different experience.
Not all animals react the same, so the more information people get, the better


Ray


----------



## dchalfont

darthray said:


> dchalfont said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had my front speakers playing a song and my cat was watching the drivers move and then he tried to swat it with his claws out...for some reason he always goes close to them when ear bleed volume is on. I don't know if he'd do it again but I'm not willing to risk damage to find out they are constantly jumping on all the speakers and knocking the grills off and yeah, grills on definitely equals scratching pole but I'd rather the grill get fluffy bits than the drivers sound or function be impared by cat claw out swatting.
> 
> Some people honestly sell pets over things like this...or much worse. I hate that they touch my speakers, I don't care if they sit or jump on them though...just no claw business. But I'd rather set all my speakers on fire if it was between them and the cats, you've got to keep it in perspective, stuff is nice but I'll take my little buds any day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1 on your last one.
> 
> 
> Equipment can be replace, our little friends on the other cannot, sure you can get another cat/dog or whatever pet, but due fact they all have their own personality, it will not be same, just different.
> 
> 
> In your case, it is wise to sacrifice the grills over the drivers.
> Most cat, do not like loud noise and stay away. In your case, maybe this little fellow is brave, and think "I do not like that, so I will attack-it and kill-it"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your input in this matter, even if we had different experience.
> Not all animals react the same, so the more information people get, the better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray
Click to expand...

Yep, people who buy or plan to buy pets need to be willing to accept and afford the worst case scenario before taking responsibility for a life, same goes for human kids but that is a long possibly off limits discussion about ethics ( my wife is a family lawyer, and independent childrens lawyer, and the stories about what families an ill equiped/irresponsible parents make you sick ) 

Cheers. Good discussion


----------



## darthray

dchalfont said:


> Yep, people who buy or plan to buy pets need to be willing to accept and afford the worst case scenario before taking responsibility for a life, same goes for human kids but that is a long possibly off limits discussion about ethics ( my wife is a family lawyer, and independent childrens lawyer, and the stories about what families an ill equiped/irresponsible parents make you sick )
> 
> Cheers. Good discussion



+1 on this "Yep, people who buy or plan to buy pets need to be willing to accept and afford the worst case scenario before taking responsibility for a life"


I don't know how many time I heard, one of my buddy should be put down, due to vet bills (another $1200 in two days, but I ratter taking care of him, money once paid is forgotten).
No one like him, some wild cat into him (we raise him from 10 days old), and very aggressive toward most people, except us and the very few people he trust.


Ray


----------



## Scotth3886

dchalfont said:


> I don't know if these pictures are eligible for this thread....but they do have pictures os my speakers in them so...
> 
> I got 8 bass traps for the vertical corners and it has cleaned the sound up in unimaginable ways. So they're broadband bass trap and I was hopeful they would clean up aome of the ringing but the discrete inagine for all channels has improved through the roof. Even the centre channel which I wouldn't have thought would improve as it isn't close to the bass treated corners....but it sounds so much more distinct.
> 
> I'm listening to the stripped down version of Hurt by Nine inch nails live and can't wait for my wife to come home ao I can blow her away with the improvement.
> 
> After getting these traps I have severely downgraded my future plans for treatment. I was going to treat the living $#!+ out the room but now I see how much improvement is gained with good placement and I don't see the need for anything more than 6-8 2' panels for higher end absorbtion.



Where did you get those bass traps? Looks interesting.


----------



## dchalfont

Scotth3886 said:


> dchalfont said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if these pictures are eligible for this thread....but they do have pictures os my speakers in them so...
> 
> I got 8 bass traps for the vertical corners and it has cleaned the sound up in unimaginable ways. So they're broadband bass trap and I was hopeful they would clean up aome of the ringing but the discrete inagine for all channels has improved through the roof. Even the centre channel which I wouldn't have thought would improve as it isn't close to the bass treated corners....but it sounds so much more distinct.
> 
> I'm listening to the stripped down version of Hurt by Nine inch nails live and can't wait for my wife to come home ao I can blow her away with the improvement.
> 
> After getting these traps I have severely downgraded my future plans for treatment. I was going to treat the living $#!+ out the room but now I see how much improvement is gained with good placement and I don't see the need for anything more than 6-8 2' panels for higher end absorbtion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you get those bass traps? Looks interesting.
Click to expand...

 It's an australian site but I think they ship anywhere. www.soundacoustics.com.au.

Here is a direct link to the bass traps I bought it you wanted info.

http://soundacoustics.com.au/product/bass-traps/ram400-1000-corner-bass-trap/


----------



## jaygax

my modest HT. 

not the latest pic i have. already got rid of the adcom 2 channel amp and emotiva UPA-700 is on the way. 2 pairs of polk owm3 speakers is coming too. atmos is coming this winter!


----------



## jaygax

dchalfont said:


> Ok here are some better pictures just for you, speaker porn worthy of this thread at last...I never bother to take proper pictures...even some of these are out of focus.
> 
> Edit, for some reason the picture order screwed up.


beautiful HT you got there. i noticed in one your pics, the rear surrounds are really close to each other. i think you should give them a little bit of space in between.


----------



## KenM10759

jaygax said:


> beautiful HT you got there. i noticed in one your pics, the rear surrounds are really close to each other. i think you should give them a little bit of space in between.


My son has the rear surrounds in his system fairly close to each other as well, probably about the same as you see in that photo. He said it's in keeping with THX specs. All I know is that in my son's setup...it sounds pretty darn good.


----------



## jaygax

KenM10759 said:


> My son has the rear surrounds in his system fairly close to each other as well, probably about the same as you see in that photo. He said it's in keeping with THX specs. All I know is that in my son's setup...it sounds pretty darn good.


oh okay. i don't even have THX yet. more research for me then. 

im pretty excited with my coming atmos project.


----------



## JBoyle

*Reference Home theatre system*

Hey guys,

I have a full system from Reference audio and I'm trying to figure out what kind of price range its in?

Theres 4 of the smaller speakers - R50s
1 central speaker - R550c
1 powered subwoofer? - RSW8
2 towers that say soundstage 4.1
and 1 sony Cd/Dvd thing that i think is a receiver?

i obviously have no clue about anything, but I'm having trouble finding any info on these, hope someone can help


----------



## dchalfont

jaygax said:


> dchalfont said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok here are some better pictures just for you, speaker porn worthy of this thread at last...I never bother to take proper pictures...even some of these are out of focus.
> 
> Edit, for some reason the picture order screwed up.
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful HT you got there. i noticed in one your pics, the rear surrounds are really close to each other. i think you should give them a little bit of space in between.
Click to expand...




KenM10759 said:


> jaygax said:
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful HT you got there. i noticed in one your pics, the rear surrounds are really close to each other. i think you should give them a little bit of space in between.
> 
> 
> 
> My son has the rear surrounds in his system fairly close to each other as well, probably about the same as you see in that photo. He said it's in keeping with THX specs. All I know is that in my son's setup...it sounds pretty darn good.
Click to expand...

Yep, it's recommended that they are close together and it's all to do with then angle. It the speakers were 5 metres behind me I would have them wider, 10 metres wider still. But at 70cm away ( no choice ) having them wider would have them firing right past my ears andnI would miss all the direct sound.


----------



## darthray

jaygax said:


> my modest HT.
> 
> not the latest pic i have. already got rid of the adcom 2 channel amp and emotiva UPA-700 is on the way. 2 pairs of polk owm3 speakers is coming too. atmos is coming this winter!



Nice!


Also nice separate for you AV and Amps
And very nice Avatar! Love the picture.


Ray


----------



## Shedrick Mask

Hi everyone here's my setup,

Receiver: Denon S710w
Sub amp: Dayton Audio SA-1000
Speakers: Pioneer 5.0 bookshelf system including BS22A Atmos front
Sub: Dayton Audio RSS390HO-4 15" sub sealed


----------



## jaygax

Shedrick Mask said:


> Hi everyone here's my setup,
> 
> Receiver: Denon S710w
> Sub amp: Dayton Audio SA-1000
> Speakers: Pioneer 5.0 bookshelf system including BS22A Atmos front
> Sub: Dayton Audio RSS390HO-4 15" sub sealed


pictures please!


----------



## Shedrick Mask

I'll post some more once I get home from work. This from an earlier arrangement but same equipment.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jaygax

darthray said:


> Nice!
> 
> 
> Also nice separate for you AV and Amps
> And very nice Avatar! Love the picture.
> 
> 
> Ray


thanks for the kind words. yes i decided to go separates last year. that's a marantz av7702 connected to emotiva xpa5 through emotiva's XLR interconnects. the sound is amazing!


----------



## jaygax

Shedrick Mask said:


> I'll post some more once I get home from work. This from an earlier arrangement but same equipment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


nice solid setup right there.


----------



## darthray

Shedrick Mask said:


> I'll post some more once I get home from work. This from an earlier arrangement but same equipment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk





jaygax said:


> nice solid setup right there.



And also very nice symmetry


Ray


----------



## darthray

jaygax said:


> thanks for the kind words. yes i decided to go separates last year. that's a marantz av7702 connected to emotiva xpa5 through emotiva's XLR interconnects. the sound is amazing!



Our system are very similar.


We both use, XLR interconnects and no going back for me
You have an AV7702 and I got an AV8801.
You use Emotiva for amps, I use Outlaw Audio (a good amp is a good amp, no matter the brand).


I might get the AV7702 in the future, since I can't really afford the AV8802.
And I would like to up-grade to Atmos, DTS-X (with the same speakers for ceiling [with speaker mount] and one more Outlaw to power them), and 4K or UHD picture with a new projector and BD players.


It is going to be costly, but no rush on it, I have learn to be patient.


Welcome to the word of separate component, I started over 18 years ago with a 5 channel surrounds, with 3 Adcom stereo amps, 60 watts per channel, and there was no going back


Enjoy your nice system.


Ray


----------



## Shedrick Mask

Yeah I admit that the early setup was sketchy but this how I have it arranged now.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Snoogleheimer




----------



## jaygax

darthray said:


> Our system are very similar.
> 
> 
> We both use, XLR interconnects and no going back for me
> You have an AV7702 and I got an AV8801.
> You use Emotiva for amps, I use Outlaw Audio (a good amp is a good amp, no matter the brand).
> 
> 
> I might get the AV7702 in the future, since I can't really afford the AV8802.
> And I would like to up-grade to Atmos, DTS-X (with the same speakers for ceiling [with speaker mount] and one more Outlaw to power them), and 4K or UHD picture with a new projector and BD players.
> 
> 
> It is going to be costly, but no rush on it, I have learn to be patient.
> 
> 
> Welcome to the word of separate component, I started over 18 years ago with a 5 channel surrounds, with 3 Adcom stereo amps, 60 watts per channel, and there was no going back
> 
> 
> Enjoy your nice system.
> 
> 
> Ray


I think marantz already released a new AVP. it's the AV7703. can't afford them too. i just purchased my 7702 last christmas for $1,200 on amazon. I'm not planning for a projector too. I'll just wait a couple of years more 'til the 80 inch curve TV's will go down to sub $1,200.00 range. 

patiently waiting for fedex to deliver my 2 pairs of polk owm3 speakers today for atmos duties. i'm going to be busy for the rest of the day. it's gonna be a lot of climbing and crawling in the attic for the speaker wires.


----------



## jaygax

Heres an update of my setup. UPA-700 amp on the lower right.


----------



## Dadrepus

*Please help me identify these speakers*

Help me identify this thrift shop find:


----------



## Pacodutaco

jaygax said:


> Heres an update of my setup. UPA-700 amp on the lower right.



Nice Emotiva amps.


----------



## darthray

jaygax said:


> I think marantz already released a new AVP. it's the AV7703. can't afford them too. i just purchased my 7702 last christmas for $1,200 on amazon. I'm not planning for a projector too. I'll just wait a couple of years more 'til the 80 inch curve TV's will go down to sub $1,200.00 range.
> 
> patiently waiting for fedex to deliver my 2 pairs of polk owm3 speakers today for atmos duties. i'm going to be busy for the rest of the day. it's gonna be a lot of climbing and crawling in the attic for the speaker wires.



You are correct


The AV7703 is now available Might be my next baby, the downside selling my AV8801 will be a mission that is next to impossible around here
I like the fact that the AV7703, is fully 4K and Atmos functional, also DTS-X and Auro3 up-gradable.


Have fun crawling and climbing up and down, done-it, been there, and hopefully will be doing-it again soon, a pain to do, but once done, totally worth-it


For the curve display.
Go see them a few time and sit not, only in the center, but also the side view.
It was tried back in the 80's, and never really took off due to the off center viewing position, too close compare to the center of the screen.
Just info, that I thought should be pass along.


Take your time in your install, and enjoy-it


Ray


----------



## darthray

jaygax said:


> Heres an update of my setup. UPA-700 amp on the lower right.



Nice rack, and fully adjustable


Home made?
Also, is your Avatar picture of your Cat?
Very nice looking kitty



Ray


----------



## laserjock II

Dadrepus said:


> Help me identify this thrift shop find:


Pioneer CS-88
possibly but looks too rustic and not a 4 way..

http://m.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=pioneer+cs+88+speakers


----------



## Dadrepus

laserjock II said:


> Pioneer CS-88
> possibly but looks too rustic and not a 4 way..


My initial thoughts as well because of the faded "model 88" on the back but i could not find any images or information that would back that up. They are a little scratched up top but sound remarkably good for their age.

I paid $9.30 for both. What people will throw away.


----------



## maxxpump

kef cresta 10's, 
two pairs of Heco Lab 2's,
a pair of KRK Rokit G3 6's,
KRK 10's subwoofer.


----------



## maxxpump

I have the Lab 2's connected to two nakamichi pa 7 ii's and a Lexman M-02 for the KEF speakers. (separate rooms!)


----------



## pream

(Pair) Unity Audio The Rock (recently sold)

(Pair) Eve Audio SC208 studio monitors

(Pair) GoldenEar Triton Two floor-standing

(Pair) JBL LSR305 studio monitors

(Pair) Definitive StudioMonitor55 Bookshelf Monitors

(Pair) Definitive CS‑8040HD Center Channel

(Pair) Defintive SR-8040BP Surrounds

SVS SB-2000 subwoofer


----------



## pream

pream said:


> (Pair) Unity Audio The Rock (recently sold)
> 
> (Pair) Eve Audio SC208 studio monitors
> 
> (Pair) GoldenEar Triton Two floor-standing
> 
> (Pair) JBL LSR305 studio monitors
> 
> (Pair) Definitive StudioMonitor55 Bookshelf Monitors
> 
> (Pair) Definitive CS‑8040HD Center Channel
> 
> (Pair) Defintive SR-8040BP Surrounds
> 
> SVS SB-2000 subwoofer



Some of the aforementioned auditory porn is visible in these photos:


----------



## BITCHMASTER

*My mix and match 2002 PSB & 2016 Klipsch reference speakers.*

My mix and match home theater 7.2.2. Is this overkilled for a room size 12X15? Front : (2) PSB Stratus Gold, Surround L & R : PSB Image 5T, Center: PSB Stratus C5, Subwoofer rear : PSB Stratus Subsonic7, Subwoofer front: Klipsch Reference R-115SW, Rear surround L & R : Klipsch Reference RP-280S, Front Height Surround : Klipsch Reference RP-240S, Powered by Yamaha 3060 BL. @:);


----------



## jgannon65

Center: Elac C5
Front L/R: Elac B6


----------



## jaygax

darthray said:


> Nice rack, and fully adjustable
> 
> 
> Home made?
> Also, is your Avatar picture of your Cat?
> Very nice looking kitty
> 
> 
> 
> Ray


yes, i built the rack all by myself. took me 1 week to finish it. sanding was a pain in the butt.

yes that's my 4 year old cat named Morris. he's getting huge now. always sleeping during day time.

by the way, got the polk owm3 speakers last week wednesday. installed the wires and speakers the whole day thursday. on friday my whole body got sore. all that crawling the whole day and i think some dust mites got me. was itching the night after installation. 

recallibrated the speakers around 7pm and watched MadMax Fury Road in Atmos. AWESOME! Feeling like a child with a new toy. grinning from ear to ear. it was a different kind of euphoria. it's like inside a sound dome. last night, me and my wife started watching The Conjuring 2 in atmos. she asked me to stop the movie in just the first 10 - 15 minutes. she just felt weird. told me like somebody's whispering all over her. she was just plain scared. maybe we'll watch the movie again in broad daylight and not at night time. haha!

also, if you guys know how to download torrents at pirate bay, there are a lot of movies with atmos content in 12 to 25gb file size. just be sure to enable a VPN or you'll get an email by your ISP.

Happy Halloween!!!:laugh:


----------



## jaygax

Mr. Darthray,

Saw your Chimaera Theater thread. Very beautiful. I wish we're neighbors. Star wars themed theater is awesome. What made me sad is your theater cat that's not with you anymore. RIP kitty. i have 3 cats too. one's black (morris), gray (grey), and a striped brown-grey(molly).


----------



## darthray

jaygax said:


> yes, i built the rack all by myself. took me 1 week to finish it. sanding was a pain in the butt.
> 
> yes that's my 4 year old cat named Morris. he's getting huge now. always sleeping during day time.
> 
> by the way, got the polk owm3 speakers last week wednesday. installed the wires and speakers the whole day thursday. on friday my whole body got sore. all that crawling the whole day and i think some dust mites got me. was itching the night after installation.
> 
> recallibrated the speakers around 7pm and watched MadMax Fury Road in Atmos. AWESOME! Feeling like a child with a new toy. grinning from ear to ear. it was a different kind of euphoria. it's like inside a sound dome. last night, me and my wife started watching The Conjuring 2 in atmos. she asked me to stop the movie in just the first 10 - 15 minutes. she just felt weird. told me like somebody's whispering all over her. she was just plain scared. maybe we'll watch the movie again in broad daylight and not at night time. haha!
> 
> also, if you guys know how to download torrents at pirate bay, there are a lot of movies with atmos content in 12 to 25gb file size. just be sure to enable a VPN or you'll get an email by your ISP.
> 
> Happy Halloween!!!:laugh:



Very well done on the rack.
Also very nice looking black cat
Yes cats can be a nocturne animals and sleep all day
Sound like you Love those little ones has much as I do


Good to see that you are enjoying your new toys
Happy Listening.



jaygax said:


> Mr. Darthray,
> 
> Saw your Chimaera Theater thread. Very beautiful. I wish we're neighbors. Star wars themed theater is awesome. What made me sad is your theater cat that's not with you anymore. RIP kitty. i have 3 cats too. one's black (morris), gray (grey), and a striped brown-grey(molly).



Thanks for the compliments and the nice thoughts


We still miss Smoky, very much
But the big boy (use to be 20lb) and the little brat (female) are still here


The big boy must have cost me over $3000 over the years (bad genes, mix with some wild cat), but never regret a second to have spend the money on him
For Smoky, I did spend a lot too, for trying to save him, but He was suffering, so I had to do what was best for him, not us (one day, I hope to be able to pictures again, I got made a granite piece with his picture, in the theater).


Again, Thanks for the thought and looking at my theater


Ray


----------



## dchalfont

I wonder how many people here have reached the end of their upgrade journey and are now just enjoying watching other peoples upgrades. I always feel like I'm getting so very close the end and then another bunch of things comes up.

How far away from being 100% done do people think they are ( gear wise, room setup/furniture/room treatment/system cinfiguration ).

I think in 2 years I will be done for decades but I always feel that way


----------



## darthray

dchalfont said:


> I wonder how many people here have reached the end of their upgrade journey and are now just enjoying watching other peoples upgrades. I always feel like I'm getting so very close the end and then another bunch of things comes up.
> 
> How far away from being 100% done do people think they are ( gear wise, room setup/furniture/room treatment/system cinfiguration ).
> 
> I think in 2 years I will be done for decades but I always feel that way



I thought, I was done, a reference AV processor, nice gears and now came ATmos/DTS-X and 4K/UHD picture (7.2 system)


I am still enjoying to see the progress of other
For me, it is the whole fun to see what other got, and help when I can


Ray


----------



## dchalfont

darthray said:


> dchalfont said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how many people here have reached the end of their upgrade journey and are now just enjoying watching other peoples upgrades. I always feel like I'm getting so very close the end and then another bunch of things comes up.
> 
> How far away from being 100% done do people think they are ( gear wise, room setup/furniture/room treatment/system cinfiguration ).
> 
> I think in 2 years I will be done for decades but I always feel that way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought, I was done, a reference AV processor, nice gears and now came ATmos/DTS-X and 4K/UHD picture (7.2 system)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am still enjoying to see the progress of other
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me, it is the whole fun to see what other got, and help when I can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray
Click to expand...


Haha same with me, just bought a 4k tv and player, 11.2 channel surround processor is next regardless of whether I do atmos or not, then a second sub, and if I decide to go crazy, another 5 channel power amp and 4 speakers for the roof.Oh and some more room treatment...and a new lounge....etc etc


----------



## darthray

dchalfont said:


> Haha same with me, just bought a 4k tv and player, 11.2 channel surround processor is next regardless of whether I do atmos or not, then a second sub, and if I decide to go crazy, another 5 channel power amp and 4 speakers for the roof.Oh and some more room treatment...and a new lounge....etc etc



I like the way you think


One step at the time and do-it right, for each new piece.
This is also the way I do my up-grades, instead of trying to get everything at once


Enjoy your present system, and all those future up-grades


Ray


----------



## acme12

*Set up of Oldies........*

Hi,
My set-up of speakers consist of 2 front DLK's (Two 8-inch woofers and tweeter). They are big and super heavy (solid wood) and I paid $96 dollars for them new in 1972.
Rear speakers are two B.I.C. Venturi, model 4's that are big and heavy solid wood also. Bought them for $68 in 1973. 
Also for the 7.1 experience the back rear speakers are re-built GIANT Radio Shack 15" speaker. I have 2 woofers in back,12 inch. The woofers in back sound better I found out, makes the front speakers sound clearer and the BASS sound is all over the room, not just in a corner....try it.
My center speaker is an old Polk small double speaker re-built. 
That's it! I would never trade or sell them, they sound great, no vibration or hissing. All speakers were bought new. Also they stand up to the Onkyo TX-NR636.
The front and rear have the original speakers in them.........


----------



## HwyChef

*Our setup*

new guy here, so here's my 2c

ML Motion 15 Dark Cherry
Marantz NR1603
Panasonic 55" Plasma
simple but good (enough)


----------



## Williams2

HwyChef said:


> new guy here, so here's my 2c
> 
> ML Motion 15 Dark Cherry
> Marantz NR1603
> Panasonic 55" Plasma
> simple but good (enough)


It is simple, but very nice.


----------



## jaygax

Recent pics of my HT with atmos speakers. so far, i have the following atmos movies. madmax fury road, tarzan, conjuring 2, american sniper, startrek 3, and bastille day. it was worth the upgrade.


----------



## joetitta

*Advent Heritage*

Hi--I have a pair of Advent heritage towers.
got a problem with one tweeter


----------



## Johnny Thai

Hello everyone, I joined about a year ago but just recently started posting. Been creeping this whole time.

For some reason, I feel like I'm going to get a lot of hate for saying this, but...

B&W 683 S2 (fronts)
B&W HTM61 S2 (center)
B&W 685 S2 (rears)

Sunfire HRS-12 (sub)

Any advice/tips on how to maximize performance? Any help would be greatly appreciated!

I'm using a Pioneer Elite VSX-45 ATM.


----------



## KenM10759

Johnny Thai said:


> Hello everyone, I joined about a year ago but just recently started posting. Been creeping this whole time.
> 
> For some reason, I feel like I'm going to get a lot of hate for saying this, but...
> 
> B&W 683 S2 (fronts)
> B&W HTM61 S2 (center)
> B&W 685 S2 (rears)
> 
> Sunfire HRS-12 (sub)
> 
> Any advice/tips on how to maximize performance? Any help would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> I'm using a Pioneer Elite VSX-45 ATM.


No idea what your room is like, but the single most overlooked improvement can also be the cheapest to fix. I'm referring to placement of the speakers and subwoofer relative to the listening position, and room treatments. The room treatments don't need to be expensive or fancy panels on the wall, it can be something as innocuous as a full bookcase, some upholstered furniture in the right places, etc.


----------



## darthray

KenM10759 said:


> No idea what your room is like, but the single most overlooked improvement can also be the cheapest to fix. I'm referring to placement of the speakers and subwoofer relative to the listening position, and room treatments. The room treatments don't need to be expensive or fancy panels on the wall, it can be something as innocuous as a full bookcase, some upholstered furniture in the right places, etc.



In this small post, you have included the 3 biggest improvements, that someone can do
Placement of speakers and Sub, both very important, sub is more difficult to achieve the perfect spot.
And also, room treatments, also very important.


Well done.


Ray


----------



## KenM10759

Thanks Ray. This revelation really hit me a few weeks ago when I took my cousin & her husband to my favorite audio shop in search of a simple 2-channel system for listening to classical (her) and jazz (him.)

At the shop they auditioned several speakers and settled on a home audition of Totem Sttaf speakers. No subwoofer considered at this time however. I followed them home that Sunday and set up the speakers in their modest living room, along with the Bluesound Vault 2 and NAD C356BEE integrated amp, hooking up his old Yamaha CD player to avoid "technology overload." Setting the speakers along the back wall, out about a foot but between two chuck full bookcases I wondered if the window with drapes would be enough on the opposite wall.

Just those tall, full bookcases apparently will be all they need. The holographic imaging of those speakers in that room, and bass deep enough to handle all his jazz and her classical (excepting deepest organ notes), it is simply sublime. She had initially wanted 4 speakers because that's what she heard in my moderately treated room. They ordered their new Totem Sttaf speakers 2 days later, nothing else. I go over there now & then and continue to be so impressed! They say they're in heaven and want for nothing else. I know now how the placement and room treatment makes speakers really shine, even if mostly "by accident." I'm working on a total repositioning of my system, speakers and additional room treatment for myself now, knowing for certain now that there's a LOT more in those speakers than I'm currently getting.


----------



## daves369

Hello there! I am a Newbie to this forum but have had the HT bug for a long time.

My system is made up of Klipsch and SVS.

RF-63 L/R
RC-64 Centre
RS-52 Surround/height x 6
RSW-10d Sub
PC-13 Ultra Sub

Luv them all but it is never enough. WANT another PC-13 Ultra and want to purchase a new receiver to got to atmos dts-x

Take care all


----------



## haris525

Hello - I live in a 1300sq feet apartment - so I am piecing together my HT setup for when I buy a house next year - since I lived in an apt, my focus was mostly on Headphones
so far I have procured
HT setup (in storage) 
- Parasound A51 black - might buy an Anthem p5 
- Paradigm Studio 100 v5 (pair)
- SVS - PB-13 ultra, 
- need to get a center, surrounds, and a processor 
PC 2.1 setup
- Audioengine A5+ 
- IFI Idsd Micro DAC
- SVS SB - 13 Ultra 








Headphone gear
- Oppo HA-1
- AudioGD - NFB - Amp 1
-Hifiman HE-1000
-Hifiman HE-560
-Audeze LCD-X
My Dream 2.1 Setup (maybe next 5-6 years) 
- Magico Q5 
- Magico Sub 18
- Parasound JC2
- Parasound Mono Blocks JC -1 
- AND and Concrete room, so my wife doesnt murder me after almost spending 200k on Audio. 
Random Stuff that I need to do something with
-Yamaha Z9 
-Parasound HCA 2205A 
-B&W 685 s2
-SVS SB-12 NSD
-SVS SB-2000 (selling on ebay, username: Sakfaz85)


----------



## darthray

haris525 said:


> Hello - I live in a 1300sq feet apartment - so I am piecing together my HT setup for when I buy a house next year - since I lived in an apt, my focus was mostly on Headphones
> so far I have procured
> HT setup (in storage)
> - Parasound A51 black - might buy an Anthem p5
> - Paradigm Studio 100 v5 (pair)
> - SVS - PB-13 ultra,
> - need to get a center, surrounds, and a processor
> PC 2.1 setup
> - Audioengine A5+
> - IFI Idsd Micro DAC
> - SVS SB - 13 Ultra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Headphone gear
> - Oppo HA-1
> - AudioGD - NFB - Amp 1
> -Hifiman HE-1000
> -Hifiman HE-560
> -Audeze LCD-X
> My Dream 2.1 Setup (maybe next 5-6 years)
> - Magico Q5
> - Magico Sub 18
> - Parasound JC2
> - Parasound Mono Blocks JC -1
> - AND and Concrete room, so my wife doesnt murder me after almost spending 200k on Audio.
> Random Stuff that I need to do something with
> -Yamaha Z9
> -Parasound HCA 2205A
> -B&W 685 s2
> -SVS SB-12 NSD
> -SVS SB-2000 (selling on ebay, username: Sakfaz85)



All I can say is WOW


"HT setup (in storage) 
- Parasound A51 black - might buy an Anthem p5 
- Paradigm Studio 100 v5 (pair)
- SVS - PB-13 ultra, 
- need to get a center, surrounds, and a processor "


Talk about getting ready for your new house
Great stuff you got there.


For your center, doesn't Paradigm make a matching center for your Studio 100?
If so I would look to get one, even use if needed.
Since you went with power amp, how about for AV processor.
The newer version of the Marantz 7703, pretty well bullet proof for all new format
http://us.marantz.com/us/Products/P...CatId=AVSeparates&SubCatId=0&ProductId=AV7703
I am thinking to replace my AV8801 with this one, the newer version of the AV880?, will be too expensive for my blood. 

I sure your other stuff is also very nice, but did not dig to deeply other than the home theater stuff


Ray


----------



## KenM10759

Consider that though the Studio 100 V5 is a really nice speaker, you could trade up to the Paradigm Prestige 95F and get a matching center speaker for free. I honestly don't know how the Studio 100 V5 test against the new 95F but I can't imagine Paradigm would put them out there if they weren't better. And of course they have matching surrounds as well.

The trade-up program isn't limited to the 20% shown, it's the minimum. Each dealer can negotiate with you to get closer to their true value (less some meat on the bone for them to resell.)


----------



## SoundG159

I have the Orbitsound BAR A60 soundbar currently, but it's amazing to see so many audio fanatics like myself in one forum!


----------



## Nosferatu

I posted my entire rig here a few weeks ago but I just added some Axiom QS8 speakers for side surrounds. They sit just behind the seats by about a foot. Great dispersion. Back surrounds are direct firing.


----------



## darthray

Nosferatu said:


> I posted my entire rig here a few weeks ago but I just added some Axiom QS8 speakers for side surrounds. They sit just behind the seats by about a foot. Great dispersion. Back surrounds are direct firing.



Very nice set-up


The back of your room look familiar, did you at one point had some Aperion Verus Grand?
Could have been a different room with the same type of stairs in the back.


Anyhow, I do have a small suggestion.
Look like this room is home theater duty only, and since you have those curtain on the left wall (sitting down on your sit). Some cheap acoustic panel on your right wall could do wonder.
You have eliminated the reflection from your left wall, but nothing to do so on the right side.


Something similar to these. you will have to do your own research for where you want to get them from



Ray


----------



## Nosferatu

darthray said:


> Very nice set-up
> 
> 
> The back of your room look familiar, did you at one point had some Aperion Verus Grand?
> Could have been a different room with the same type of stairs in the back.
> 
> Ray


Yup that was me...I have since put the Aperion's in the living room. Was selling them but long story decided to put my living room up for sale. I have a big window there on that left wall (where curtain is). I think acoustic paneling would be a good idea. Do you have a link for a good option?

Here's a photo of the Aperion's. I re-did the wiring of the living room and put the center below the TV (as it won't fit in the wall unit above the TV).


----------



## awu21212

hi everyone, new to the forum. I've been in the hunt for a good speaker system and currently have 

PC -->
Benchmark DAC 2 
Nuprime ST-10 amplifier
SVS Ultra bookshelfs 


It sounding pretty great, but I'm already getting the itch to discover what else is out there...


----------



## subacabra

Hello all. Just thought I'd chime in with my setup.
I started out in the late 90's/ early 2000's with a simple pro logic Kenwood receiver and Polk speakers. I worked at The Wiz, so that helped with getting things at cost. I was also very into car audio back then, and built custom systems for myself and friends. 
Fast forward a few years and I grew out of the car audio scene and also home theater. The old Kenwood system was tucked away for a cheesy Phillips htiab system which I used for almost ten years lol 

Last year the bug bit me and it escalated from there. My current setup:
Denon x6200w
Outlaw 5000
Xbox One
Sony bdp 6500
Vizio m60 c3
Benq ht2050
Elite 106" pull down screen
Definitive Technology Sm 55 left/right fronts
Definitive Technology Procenter 2000
Definitive Technology bp8040 surrounds
Definitive Technology promonitor 800 rear surrounds
Definitive Technology promonitor 1000 front heights
Power Sound Audio v1500
Power Sound Audio 15v 


My bedroom setup consists of a Denon x1200w, vizio m55, Def Tech procenter 1000, promonitor 800's and a little Yamaha sub. 

I really enjoy this hobby, and love seeing everyone else's setups, as well as getting tips and help!

Here are a couple pictures

















































I also made a little home bar, with a Walking Dead/ Nintendo theme
Vizio m series 32"
Vizio sound bar
Nintendo Entertainment Center
About 30 games or so
Various led lighting








(My 3 year old playing Rc Pro Am) lol


----------



## darthray

Nosferatu said:


> Yup that was me...I have since put the Aperion's in the living room. Was selling them but long story decided to put my living room up for sale. I have a big window there on that left wall (where curtain is). I think acoustic paneling would be a good idea. Do you have a link for a good option?
> 
> Here's a photo of the Aperion's. I re-did the wiring of the living room and put the center below the TV (as it won't fit in the wall unit above the TV).



Thanks for the picture, unfortunately it will not open right now (happen often after I check my PM and quotes), maybe later.


These are the ones, that I use.
http://www.parts-express.com/ultima...-acoustic-treatment-wall-panel-pair--242-7110
Work good but not fancy looking, like the picture I found on Google.
http://www.parts-express.com/ultima...-acoustic-treatment-wall-panel-pair--242-7110


You can start by looking around that site, many options
http://www.parts-express.com/Search.aspx?keyword=accoustic panels&sitesearch=true


Ray


----------



## Nosferatu

darthray said:


> Thanks for the picture, unfortunately it will not open right now (happen often after I check my PM and quotes), maybe later.
> 
> 
> These are the ones, that I use.
> http://www.parts-express.com/ultima...-acoustic-treatment-wall-panel-pair--242-7110
> Work good but not fancy looking, like the picture I found on Google.
> http://www.parts-express.com/ultima...-acoustic-treatment-wall-panel-pair--242-7110
> 
> 
> You can start by looking around that site, many options
> http://www.parts-express.com/Search.aspx?keyword=accoustic panels&sitesearch=true


nice I'm going to look into them. I threw one more upgrade to the mix...added a new receiver to the theater. Only "downside" it only supports 2 instead of 4 overhead channels. I have zero intention of doing that any time soon (if at all) otherwise looked like a great bang for your buck...

Yamaha Aventage RX-A1060

Long story short my Denon X4000 started acting up. I'm certain it's under warranty (I'll find out tomorrow when I call) but it keeps turning off with a flashing red light. Not playing at high volumes either. It also makes subtle crackling sounds in the speakers when switching inputs. I changed all the cabling and it still shuts off. Swap out the Denon for the Marantz that was in the theater to the living room and voila no crackling and no shutting off of the receiver. Obviously something is wrong with the unit. 

Wife approves doing acoustic paneling. She goes..."get that other movie poster off the wall in the actual theater and put panels up"
I'll report back again.

Anyways here's the unit before setting it up. The DAC in this unit isn't bad. I'm more of a traditional source listening guy (surround for movies but give me 2.1 for music) BUT Neural:X is pretty nifty.


----------



## darthray

Nosferatu said:


> nice I'm going to look into them. I threw one more upgrade to the mix...added a new receiver to the theater. Only "downside" it only supports 2 instead of 4 overhead channels. I have zero intention of doing that any time soon (if at all) otherwise looked like a great bang for your buck...
> 
> Yamaha Aventage RX-A1060
> 
> Long story short my Denon X4000 started acting up. I'm certain it's under warranty (I'll find out tomorrow when I call) but it keeps turning off with a flashing red light. Not playing at high volumes either. It also makes subtle crackling sounds in the speakers when switching inputs. I changed all the cabling and it still shuts off. Swap out the Denon for the Marantz that was in the theater to the living room and voila no crackling and no shutting off of the receiver. Obviously something is wrong with the unit.
> 
> Wife approves doing acoustic paneling. She goes..."get that other movie poster off the wall in the actual theater and put panels up"
> I'll report back again.
> 
> Anyways here's the unit before setting it up. The DAC in this unit isn't bad. I'm more of a traditional source listening guy (surround for movies but give me 2.1 for music) BUT Neural:X is pretty nifty.



Look like you have already purchase the Yamaha Aventage RX-A1060
Enjoy



For "... Long story short my Denon X4000 started acting up. I'm certain it's under warranty (I'll find out tomorrow when I call) but it keeps turning off with a flashing red light. Not playing at high volumes either. It also makes subtle crackling sounds in the speakers when switching inputs. I changed all the cabling and it still shuts off. Swap out the Denon for the Marantz that was in the theater to the living room and voila no crackling and no shutting off of the receiver. Obviously something is wrong with the unit..."


Sound like-it 
Good luck, I believe my Marantz was 3 years (could be wrong, going from memory).
And also from memory, I believe Denon is a co-company with Marantz, so they should have the type of warranty. You pay the shipping to the repair center and they pay back the shipping to your house once fix.


The best part of your post was the following quote;
"Wife approves doing acoustic paneling. She goes..."get that other movie poster off the wall in the actual theater and put panels up"


Outstanding
Compliments, to the Lady of the house!


Very few wife would say something like this, most are all about décor


Keep us posted of your progress.


Ray


----------



## Nitrofan

New member. System is denon avr4311ci. Klipsch lascala for mains, klipsch rc7 center,klipsch epic cf1 rears,and 2 klipsch sub12 for subs. Love the lascala's and the rc7. Cf1's do what I need them to. Wish I had better subs but they're not as bad as lots of people say. Oh yeah rear projection 83 inch Mitsubishi TV. Glad to be here, seems like a great group of peeps.


----------



## Nitrofan

Oh yeah bedroom system old Kenwood receiver powering dcm timeframe tf400's. Love the dcm's


----------



## darthray

Nitrofan said:


> New member. System is denon avr4311ci. Klipsch lascala for mains, klipsch rc7 center,klipsch epic cf1 rears,and 2 klipsch sub12 for subs. Love the lascala's and the rc7. Cf1's do what I need them to. Wish I had better subs but they're not as bad as lots of people say. Oh yeah rear projection 83 inch Mitsubishi TV. Glad to be here, seems like a great group of peeps.



Then Welcome to AVS


Lots of old school stuff and nothing wrong with that, all it matter is You are the one Happy!
This thread is about showing your system, not judgment.
For the subs, all it matter is you liking them, many people around here, including myself, always try to offer the best bang for the buck.


So just enjoy, and post some pictures if possible.
We Love pictures


Ray


----------



## Nosferatu

darthray said:


> Sound like-it
> Good luck, I believe my Marantz was 3 years (could be wrong, going from memory).
> And also from memory, I believe Denon is a co-company with Marantz, so they should have the type of warranty. You pay the shipping to the repair center and they pay back the shipping to your house once fix.
> 
> The best part of your post was the following quote;
> "Wife approves doing acoustic paneling. She goes..."get that other movie poster off the wall in the actual theater and put panels up"
> 
> Outstanding
> Compliments, to the Lady of the house!
> 
> Very few wife would say something like this, most are all about décor
> 
> Ray


Well receiver I checked my invoice it was a refurbished unit so no repair with only 1 year warranty. If you have any thoughts on how to fix it I'm all ears otherwise I'm selling it for peanuts with the disclaimer it'll need fixing. Last resort I throw it in the trash.

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/90-re...non-x4000-problem-out-warranty-need-help.html

As for the wife, she's awesome. She feels as long as it integrates in the room and looks good she's all for it. She leaves me basically an open checkbook to do as I please as long as it's financially responsible.  With that said we were going to upgrade the living room down the road but since I'm no longer selling my old Grand Verus setup it became the upgrade. I could no longer fit my HTPC in the wall unit since it was on the shelf where that center sits currently so I had to get creative. I moved it to our bedroom where I could hide it better and our bedroom HTPC was a laptop. Look carefully below the TV on the left. There it sits behind the television.  

Going back to wife approval, our "small sub," the Outlaw LFM-1 EX, sits next to the wall unit. Most would have issues putting that kind of sub in a living room given it's size for the whole WAF. Never mind the Seaton we have in the theater! LMAO! 

Surrounds are "in-wall" so I have no use for one of the two Verus Satellite pairs I have but here's the reassigned front Aperion's to living room duty!  Wife now needs to fill out the top of the wall unit where the old center use to sit.


----------



## Mikewr

Hello All:

As you can see in my profile I'm not a new member (Join date = 2003) but not active much since 03-05.

That's when I was setting up my original HT - which consisted of

Toshiba 61" rear-projection TV (haha)
Pio Elite VSX-92TXi
Pio Elite DV-47Ai

B&W 703 L&R
B&W Center (not sure the model - but had the top tweeter)
Combo of Polk Audio/Cambridge - L/R & Rear surrounds
Polk sub

Was quite happy with the system and resisted the "upgrade bug" for 10+ years

Now I'm back - but not by choice...a house fire destroyed the whole system - quite an ordeal, but I get to pick new components. 

So I'm now up & running a rudimentary system (for now)

Just purchased:

Pio Elite SC-LX801
B&W CM8 S2 
B&W CM1 S2
B&W Center S2
Hsu VTF-2 MK5

Waiting on add'l surrounds to get the room set.

Running with a Samsung UN65KS8500...don't even have DVD yet - debating between pulling the trigger on the Panny or waiting for the OPPO?

Decisions...decisions...mostly I just lurk...thanks to all who post great info here!


----------



## AtlantaAllen

Nosferatu said:


> Well receiver I checked my invoice it was a refurbished unit so no repair with only 1 year warranty. If you have any thoughts on how to fix it I'm all ears otherwise I'm selling it for peanuts with the disclaimer it'll need fixing. Last resort I throw it in the trash.
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/forum/90-re...non-x4000-problem-out-warranty-need-help.html
> 
> As for the wife, she's awesome. She feels as long as it integrates in the room and looks good she's all for it. She leaves me basically an open checkbook to do as I please as long as it's financially responsible.  With that said we were going to upgrade the living room down the road but since I'm no longer selling my old Grand Verus setup it became the upgrade. I could no longer fit my HTPC in the wall unit since it was on the shelf where that center sits currently so I had to get creative. I moved it to our bedroom where I could hide it better and our bedroom HTPC was a laptop. Look carefully below the TV on the left. There it sits behind the television.
> 
> Going back to wife approval, our "small sub," the Outlaw LFM-1 EX, sits next to the wall unit. Most would have issues putting that kind of sub in a living room given it's size for the whole WAF. Never mind the Seaton we have in the theater! LMAO!
> 
> Surrounds are "in-wall" so I have no use for one of the two Verus Satellite pairs I have but here's the reassigned front Aperion's to living room duty!  Wife now needs to fill out the top of the wall unit where the old center use to sit.


"Well receiver I checked my invoice it was a refurbished unit so no repair with only 1 year warranty. If you have any thoughts on how to fix it I'm all ears otherwise I'm selling it for peanuts with the disclaimer it'll need fixing. Last resort I throw it in the trash."

Have you thought about trying the pre-outs on Denon with another power amp to see if it solves problem?

If it does, you can spend your money on power rather than features you seldom use.


----------



## Nosferatu

AtlantaAllen said:


> "Well receiver I checked my invoice it was a refurbished unit so no repair with only 1 year warranty. If you have any thoughts on how to fix it I'm all ears otherwise I'm selling it for peanuts with the disclaimer it'll need fixing. Last resort I throw it in the trash."
> 
> Have you thought about trying the pre-outs on Denon with another power amp to see if it solves problem?
> 
> If it does, you can spend your money on power rather than features you seldom use.


I have an external Emotiva amp I was using with it for a while but there's still other "issues" with that receiver. Any time you cycle inputs it makes crackling sounds through all the speakers whether it's externally amped or not. When seeking with DirecTV it makes crackles and pops intermittently only with that Denon. Using my other devices (the two other receivers and a soundbar I have sitting around) the DTV device doesn't do that. 

There's more issues with this unit than just the power cutting issue. 

Thanks for the thought though but I already went that route as that's where the unit initially was installed (theater with the external power for the fronts).

Here listen to it every time I tune to channel 220...beep!...beep!


----------



## darthray

Mikewr said:


> Hello All:
> 
> As you can see in my profile I'm not a new member (Join date = 2003) but not active much since 03-05.
> 
> That's when I was setting up my original HT - which consisted of
> 
> Toshiba 61" rear-projection TV (haha)
> Pio Elite VSX-92TXi
> Pio Elite DV-47Ai
> 
> B&W 703 L&R
> B&W Center (not sure the model - but had the top tweeter)
> Combo of Polk Audio/Cambridge - L/R & Rear surrounds
> Polk sub
> 
> Was quite happy with the system and resisted the "upgrade bug" for 10+ years
> 
> Now I'm back - but not by choice...a house fire destroyed the whole system - quite an ordeal, but I get to pick new components.
> 
> So I'm now up & running a rudimentary system (for now)
> 
> Just purchased:
> 
> Pio Elite SC-LX801
> B&W CM8 S2
> B&W CM1 S2
> B&W Center S2
> Hsu VTF-2 MK5
> 
> Waiting on add'l surrounds to get the room set.
> 
> Running with a Samsung UN65KS8500...don't even have DVD yet - debating between pulling the trigger on the Panny or waiting for the OPPO?
> 
> Decisions...decisions...mostly I just lurk...thanks to all who post great info here!



Nice system
Any pictures?


For the player, I went through a bunch and my last two were OPPO.
Nothing wrong with the first one, just wanted to up-grade from the 83 to the 103.


Ray


----------



## darthray

Nosferatu said:


> I have an external Emotiva amp I was using with it for a while but there's still other "issues" with that receiver. Any time you cycle inputs it makes crackling sounds through all the speakers whether it's externally amped or not. When seeking with DirecTV it makes crackles and pops intermittently only with that Denon. Using my other devices (the two other receivers and a soundbar I have sitting around) the DTV device doesn't do that.
> 
> There's more issues with this unit than just the power cutting issue.
> 
> Thanks for the thought though but I already went that route as that's where the unit initially was installed (theater with the external power for the fronts).
> 
> Here listen to it every time I tune to channel 220...beep!...beep!
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nGvWwjNUHkU



It is a bummer about your Denon.
I would not spend money on it, since electronic do not retain high re-sell value.


One more thing you can try, open it, to see if you have lots of dust inside.
If so maybe a can of "compressed air" use to clean the inside of computers and keyboard, might do the trick but I expect not so likely.
Something like this; 
https://www.amazon.ca/Dust-Off-DPSJ...9340894&sr=8-3&keywords=can+of+compressed+air
If you use such product, make sure to protect your eyes!



Nice picture, your Aperion look right at home


Ray


----------



## Mikewr

darthray said:


> Nice system
> Any pictures?
> 
> 
> For the player, I went through a bunch and my last two were OPPO.
> Nothing wrong with the first one, just wanted to up-grade from the 83 to the 103.
> 
> 
> Ray


I don't even have them out of the box yet! We are still moving stuff, getting settled...hopefully get it set this weekend.


----------



## darthray

Mikewr said:


> I don't even have them out of the box yet! We are still moving stuff, getting settled...hopefully get it set this weekend.



The wait must be killing you
Hopefully your move goes well.


Ray


----------



## tidwelr1

Nosferatu said:


> I have an external Emotiva amp I was using with it for a while but there's still other "issues" with that receiver. Any time you cycle inputs it makes crackling sounds through all the speakers whether it's externally amped or not. When seeking with DirecTV it makes crackles and pops intermittently only with that Denon. Using my other devices (the two other receivers and a soundbar I have sitting around) the DTV device doesn't do that.
> 
> 
> 
> There's more issues with this unit than just the power cutting issue.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the thought though but I already went that route as that's where the unit initially was installed (theater with the external power for the fronts).
> 
> 
> 
> Here listen to it every time I tune to channel 220...beep!...beep!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nGvWwjNUHkU




I had the exact same thing happen to my Marantz receiver I bought refurbished. Crackling sounds coming out of the speakers that is. I had an extended warranty, and sent it in. It still wasn't fixed when I got it back. I won't be buying a refurbished unit again. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Nosferatu

darthray said:


> One more thing you can try, open it, to see if you have lots of dust inside.
> If so maybe a can of "compressed air" use to clean the inside of computers and keyboard, might do the trick but I expect not so likely.
> 
> Ray


Nah it looks okay...see photo. Thanks for the thought.



tidwelr1 said:


> I had the exact same thing happen to my Marantz receiver I bought refurbished. Crackling sounds coming out of the speakers that is. I had an extended warranty, and sent it in. It still wasn't fixed when I got it back. I won't be buying a refurbished unit again.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Wonderful...I'm thinking local sale maybe get $50 or $100 for it and let someone else try and figure it out???


----------



## darthray

Nosferatu said:


> Nah it looks okay...see photo. Thanks for the thought.



It was just a shot in the dark, for something simple
Too bad, since it does look completely dust free.


Hope you took off the cover without the power on/plug-in, and put the power on just for the picture, after you did remove the cover


Good luck to try to sell-it.
I still have an Onkyo PRS Pro886, that cost me $2000 CDN and been collecting dust for close to 3 years.


Ray


----------



## Nosferatu

darthray said:


> It was just a shot in the dark, for something simple
> Too bad, since it does look completely dust free.
> 
> 
> Hope you took off the cover without the power on/plug-in, and put the power on just for the picture, after you did remove the cover
> 
> 
> Good luck to try to sell-it.
> I still have an Onkyo PRS Pro886, that cost me $2000 CDN and been collecting dust for close to 3 years.
> 
> 
> Ray


I let it run with the cover off. Figured I gave it every chance possible to stay cool. It just sat on the counter there with the cover off it never went back in my rack / wall unit.


----------



## KenM10759

Cover always off? I wouldn't do that. It's engineered to be part of the airflow for cooling, and certain sections may actually get hotter without it. Then there's the risk of someone or something shorting it out...not worth the risk.


----------



## mrcoop

Been doing the diy route...new to it and wish I have done it a long time ago. Surprisingly easy with absolutely no experience.

2 Full Marty's
2 Flex 12's - using as MBM'S
2 DIY soundgroup MBM's
4 Volt 8 LX
3 SHO-10 currently for the front stage

Getting ready to build 2 volt 8's for atmos speakers and eventually fusion 12's or 15's to replace my sho's.


----------



## darthray

Nosferatu said:


> I let it run with the cover off. Figured I gave it every chance possible to stay cool. It just sat on the counter there with the cover off it never went back in my rack / wall unit.



If you think, it might have an overheating issue, very possible Since my Marantz AV8801 AV processor is know to run very hot, and I believe the Denon might be design similar to Marantz.


You can always take a look at these;
https://www.coolerguys.com/products...ower-fan-140x137x25mm-12v-with-3pin-connector (I run 4 of these, 2 for the AV processor and 2 for the amp)
And to control them
https://www.coolerguys.com/collecti...with-programmable-thermal-control-led-display ( I got the dual one, since the single can run 2 and the dual can run 4).
Programmable for how warm and cool temperature, so they do not run all the time.


Depending on how close they would be to listening area, you might hear them slightly during very quiet scene, they are not very loud, but you can hear them if too close to them ( I do not have this issue, since my gears are in-wall).


A cheap and effective way to prevent overheating.


Ray


----------



## R3dBull

*speakers*

Hello, 

I have set a home theater from Ceratec audio. I have Effeqt as main spekers, Effeqt CS as central and Effeqt Micro W as rear. It is a great system!!!


----------



## R3dBull

Sorry, forgot to mention my sub which is the cerasonar 6560x4 sub and is hidden in the wall. Also in another room I have to hidden speakers, the cerasonar 9060x4 which are great too!!!


----------



## VicTorious1

mrcoop said:


> Been doing the diy route...new to it and wish I have done it a long time ago. Surprisingly easy with absolutely no experience.
> 
> 2 Full Marty's
> 2 Flex 12's - using as MBM'S
> 2 DIY soundgroup MBM's
> 4 Volt 8 LX
> 3 SHO-10 currently for the front stage
> 
> Getting ready to build 2 volt 8's for atmos speakers and eventually fusion 12's or 15's to replace my sho's.


Nice setup. Along with the Fusion 15s, you should also look at the HTM-12s.


----------



## våge

Magnepan 1.7 and MC-1 in 4.0 config


----------



## Snoogleheimer

Always liked Maggies. Gosh, haven't listened to any in many years. Great speakers for the price.


----------



## Orijen

I have a 55'' 4k in my CAVE crap house. In the process of installing a dual urinal, just because...

Does anyone have a 5.1 or more in their Latrine?


----------



## darthray

Orijen said:


> I have a 55'' 4k in my CAVE crap house. In the process of installing a dual urinal, just because...
> 
> Does anyone have a 5.1 or more in their Latrine?



You have a very nice system according to the list of equipment's, on your signature. 
This must be quite a man cave, if you are actually installing urinals in your bathroom 


Just ceiling speakers, if you want to go that far!!!
Just like a real theater, if you have to go so bad, go and come back has fast as possible to enjoy the show



Pictures?


Ray


----------



## Orijen

darthray said:


> You have a very nice system according to the list of equipment's, on your signature.
> This must be quite a man cave, if you are actually installing urinals in your bathroom
> 
> 
> Just ceiling speakers, if you want to go that far!!!
> Just like a real theater, if you have to go so bad, go and come back has fast as possible to enjoy the show
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures?
> 
> 
> Ray



There are RULES in the cave! Beer drinking turns into drunks possibly peeing on my throne seat! NO PEE on my THRONE! 

I'll get some pics up, part of this process is cutting concrete to run plumbing. This is currently whats being done so it looks like hammered crap, pun intended...


----------



## KenM10759

LOL...my brother put a urinal in the back bathroom of his home when he did the major renovation/rebuild/addition at the time he bought the somewhat historic home in Durham NC. Years later his girlfriend moved in and thought it was offensive. It's his house, his bathroom and has worked out fine. She stays out of it and uses the main bathroom.


----------



## froze

Two JBL L7's, nothing fancy, and no sub woofer.

I don't get into surround sound but I really like the sound of the L7's when I compared them to dozens of speakers and tried several at home back in the mid 90's, and for movies they just explode. But I'm more into music and these just sounded the best for the kind of music I listen to. One thing for sure, I'm not advertising these since they haven't been made in a while!


----------



## kevmegforest

i've got the onkyo ht-s5100. Home theater in a box.


----------



## darthray

Orijen said:


> There are RULES in the cave! Beer drinking turns into drunks possibly peeing on my throne seat! NO PEE on my THRONE!
> 
> I'll get some pics up, part of this process is cutting concrete to run plumbing. This is currently whats being done so it looks like hammered crap, pun intended...



LOL


I get what you mean, when my buddy from Ontario come to visit, he always leave the cover up and my wife always gave him S###


Me, I got train, a wife and four daughters


Ray


----------



## darthray

KenM10759 said:


> LOL...my brother put a urinal in the back bathroom of his home when he did the major renovation/rebuild/addition at the time he bought the somewhat historic home in Durham NC. Years later his girlfriend moved in and thought it was offensive. It's his house, his bathroom and has worked out fine. She stays out of it and uses the main bathroom.



Nice little story to share
Some people now a day, do get offended, Way too easy.
At least it work out fine with a simple solution, without re-doing some renovation


Ray


----------



## darthray

froze said:


> Two JBL L7's, nothing fancy, and no sub woofer.
> 
> I don't get into surround sound but I really like the sound of the L7's when I compared them to dozens of speakers and tried several at home back in the mid 90's, and for movies they just explode. But I'm more into music and these just sounded the best for the kind of music I listen to. One thing for sure, I'm not advertising these since they haven't been made in a while!





kevmegforest said:


> i've got the onkyo ht-s5100. Home theater in a box.



Thanks for sharing


As long you are Happy, is all it matter


And Yes, sometime we get a little bit off track and will admit to be an offender once in while


Ray


----------



## froze

darthray said:


> Thanks for sharing
> 
> 
> As long you are Happy, is all it matter
> 
> 
> And Yes, sometime we get a little bit off track and will admit to be an offender once in while
> 
> 
> Ray


I also have a pair of DCM Timepiece Speakers which I didn't mention, but they're in a different room with a different system, they're not quite up to the sound standards of the JBL L7's though, and they need to be refoamed which I haven't gotten around to that since I use the main system all the time anyways, which is why I didn't mention them.


----------



## Ardon Platt

x5 Electrovoice ETX 35P's
x2 Electrovoice ETX 18SP's
Yamaha RX-V3079 just used as a preamp for now, but will use its powered channels for extra surround and height speakers, for Atmos, later. 

Subs don't go low, but they have more than enough power. Thinking of swapping for a couple of subs that can dig down to


----------



## mphillipsod

Stereo only, Mirage OM-5's. Presently in the process of finding replacement mids. Hope to get some new ones in next week. Also Boston Acoustics T 1000's. I like the Mirages better, unless I'm right in the sweet spot for the Boston's, then they're nice too.


----------



## j52p408

I've been satisfied with bose 901, 601, sound bar, woofer, and 301's in the family room with an Epson 6020 projector with a pioneer elite vsx91txh receiver. works for me.


----------



## j52p408

Orijen said:


> I have a 55'' 4k in my CAVE crap house. In the process of installing a dual urinal, just because...
> 
> Does anyone have a 5.1 or more in their Latrine?


must be former army or air force....you didn't say head lol.


----------



## warndry

mrcoop said:


> Been doing the diy route...new to it and wish I have done it a long time ago. Surprisingly easy with absolutely no experience.
> 
> 2 Full Marty's
> 2 Flex 12's - using as MBM'S
> 2 DIY soundgroup MBM's
> 4 Volt 8 LX
> 3 SHO-10 currently for the front stage
> 
> Getting ready to build 2 volt 8's for atmos speakers and eventually fusion 12's or 15's to replace my sho's.


Wow, that system looks awesome...


----------



## biga6761

Great thread. Nice systems everyone. God I love this hobby. See sig. for speakers and electronics. Currently building enclosure for 2nd Pa460. More subs, measurement graphs and theater pics coming soon.


----------



## TMaudio

Hi guys!

My latest build 2.1 computer sound system (sub is not included in video):


----------



## Rick88

* Wharfedale Reva 2 in beautiful gloss rosewood. Just got these Thursday and breaking them in. So far they are great! I've had my eye on these since they first appeared on Music Direct's website, but couldn't justify spending 1k on a pair of speakers right now. When they put them on sale for $599 on Black Friday and 0% financing for 12 months I couldn't pull the trigger fast enough. They're keepers! 

* Focal 807W Prestige in Carmin Red (for sale). On the large side for a bookshelf speaker. Dynamic, detailed, and engaging musically, and easy to drive. Red finish is s e x y!!

* Boston Acoustics M25. Warm and musical, and GREAT built quality. A great bargain at the $249 I paid, and a downright steal at the $189 World Wide Stereo is currently selling them for!

* Boston Acoustics MSub. 10" woofer, 2- 8" passive radiators, 500w rms class a/b amp with large toroidal transformer. Tight, musical, and powerful. Like the M25 monitors, GREAT build quality (52lbs). At its original msrp of $1199 there is obviously better, but I got this from A4L for $399 new. Great bargain at that price.


----------



## Jaurhead

TMaudio said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> My latest build 2.1 computer sound system (sub is not included in video): https://youtu.be/4Gby6F9yBds


This has become one of my favorite videos! Simply beautiful.


----------



## TMaudio

Thank you very much Jaurhead, I appreciate it!


----------



## KenM10759

TMaudio said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> My latest build 2.1 computer sound system (sub is not included in video): https://youtu.be/4Gby6F9yBds


As a machinist with almost 40 years experience I truly appreciate your machining work on the speakers and amplifier. As an artist, you did a fantastic job with the mating of brass and black leather, and of course the detailed filigree work. 

As a music lover and amateur audiophile, can you describe the amplifier? Was it a known design, did you use any particularly high-end components? And what drivers and tweeters did you use for the speakers? Are those a design of your own as well (finishes exempted, of course)?


----------



## TMaudio

KenM10759 said:


> As a machinist with almost 40 years experience I truly appreciate your machining work on the speakers and amplifier. As an artist, you did a fantastic job with the mating of brass and black leather, and of course the detailed filigree work.
> 
> As a music lover and amateur audiophile, can you describe the amplifier? Was it a known design, did you use any particularly high-end components? And what drivers and tweeters did you use for the speakers? Are those a design of your own as well (finishes exempted, of course)?


Thank you!! Amplifire is build with two TDA1562Q for L/R speakers and for subwoofer I used TDA7294. Subwoofer have active crossover and L/R speakers have passiv crossover ( polypropylene capacitors, wire-wound resistor). For the drivers I used Visaton tweeter (DT 94 - 8 Ohm), bass-midrange (W 170 S - 4 Ohm) and woofer (W 200 S - 8 Ohm), my design is similar to Visaton, I just separate tweeter and bass-mid so the air wave produced by bass-mid, inside of the box, don't interact with tweeter. Back then, when I started this project I didn't put much thought in the quality of the componants and drivers, but for the next project I will definitely put more time and research into it.


----------



## mvcommercial

TV: samsung un55f8000
AVR: pioneer vsx-830-k 
Fronts: B&W 683 S2
Center: B&W 61 S2
Rears: paradigm cs-lcr v3 
Sub: svs PB-1000
Media server: unraid with gpu passthrough windows 10 VM for plex 
Power: monster htr1600 conditioner


----------



## KenM10759

TMaudio said:


> Thank you!! Amplifire is build with two TDA1562Q for L/R speakers and for subwoofer I used TDA7294. Subwoofer have active crossover and L/R speakers have passiv crossover ( polypropylene capacitors, wire-wound resistor). For the drivers I used Visaton tweeter (DT 94 - 8 Ohm), bass-midrange (W 170 S - 4 Ohm) and woofer (W 200 S - 8 Ohm), my design is similar to Visaton, I just separate tweeter and bass-mid so the air wave produced by bass-mid, inside of the box, don't interact with tweeter. Back then, when I started this project I didn't put much thought in the quality of the componants and drivers, but for the next project I will definitely put more time and research into it.


The speakers and amplifier are beautiful to look at, must be very gratifying to listen to as well. If I were to build speakers in the future (and probably will), I would be looking at Scanspeak woofers and Raal tweeters. There may be others of high quality that I don't know about yet. I would want to try my hand at steaming and curving the side walls of the cabinets, and like you make hardware (including my own binding posts) from brass, copper, stainless steel and/or titanium alloys.


----------



## darthray

KenM10759 said:


> The speakers and amplifier are beautiful to look at, must be very gratifying to listen to as well. If I were to build speakers in the future (and probably will), I would be looking at Scanspeak woofers and Raal tweeters. There may be others of high quality that I don't know about yet. I would want to try my hand at steaming and curving the side walls of the cabinets, and like you make hardware (including my own binding posts) from brass, copper, stainless steel and/or titanium alloys.



Very good choices for drivers


If you go down that road, make sure the cabinet and crossover are made to match those drivers.
There is something special about a well made speaker, that you made you self


Way back in the days, I found that Madisound.com, was very helpful.
Will post a link, in a minute and edit!


Here it is;
https://www.madisoundspeakerstore.com/welcome.php 

Ray


----------



## jacky9

I have just purchased some Bowers and Wilkins speakers which are absolutely top notch.

*Description * 
2½-way in-wall system *Drive Units* 1x Ø25mm (1 in) Nautilus™ 
tube loaded aluminium
dome tweeter 2x Ø100mm 
(4 in) blue Kevlar® 
cone bass/midrange 
2x Ø100mm (4 in) 
paper cone bass * Frequency range (-6dB)* 45Hz – 50kHz * Recommended Amplification Power* 25W – 150W *Sensitivity * 88dB (2.83V, 1m) * Nominal Impedance* 8Ω (4.5Ω minimum * Pre-mount Kit* PMK CWMC7 * Back Box * BB LCR7


----------



## Jet Jockey

- 5 x Meridian DSP5200.


- 2 x Velodyne SPL-R 12 inch subwoofers.


- 4 x Clark Synthesis TST429 Platinum tactical sound transducers.


----------



## KenM10759

Doesn't anyone bother to post photos of these good systems anymore? It sure would elicit more positive feedback if you did.


----------



## Nosferatu

KenM10759 said:


> Doesn't anyone bother to post photos of these good systems anymore? It sure would elicit more positive feedback if you did.


Hey I posted mine several pages back with the good 'ol Monitor Audio Platinums!


----------



## KenM10759

Nosferatu said:


> Hey I posted mine several pages back with the good 'ol Monitor Audio Platinums!


I saw that, and they are VERY beautiful and great sounding speakers. I just get frustrated by those who can't be bothered to share. Mine are on here somewhere, though some of the components have changed.


----------



## Dejaluca

My Set-up:

AVR: Harman Kardon 1700

Front Speakers: DefTech BP-8060ST
Center: DefTech CS-8040HD


----------



## djORVIDO

*Speakers in my immediate area*

Hello hello! 

I dont have the mental capacity to fully list all over my speakers. I DJ as well, so thats an entire other mess of audio equipment. So i will list what I currently have rigged up to my Marrantz.


2x Bowers & Wilkins - 600 Series 683 S2 Dual 6-1/2" 3-Way Black
4x Monitor Audio Silver 1
2x Klipsch R-115SW Subwoofer


----------



## djORVIDO

Opps! Forgot my primary receiver and center!

1x Monitor Audio Silver Center
1x Marrantz SR5011


----------



## Alex M 88

I have this setup:

(2) Klipsch RF82II
(1) Klipsch RC62II
(2) Klipsch RS52II
(2) Klipsch RB51II
(1) SVS PB-2000


----------



## Eagleshadow

Living Area: Legacy 2 Phase Tech PC-80's, Phase Tech PC-80 Center

Master Bedroom Sony soundbar

Bedroom 1 Visio Soundbar


----------



## Jaurhead

KenM10759 said:


> Doesn't anyone bother to post photos of these good systems anymore? It sure would elicit more positive feedback if you did.


Even after your valiant attempt to drum up some photos...nothing


----------



## KenM10759

Jaurhead said:


> Even after your valiant attempt to drum up some photos...nothing


I noticed. I'll never understand why folks don't see fit to post the photos. Are they afraid of some troll? This is a fairly mature community (mostly) and we just want to share in your joy. Posting a couple photos can open dialog about easy adjustments to get better sound, get you thinking objectively about your own setup, or just give a "wow, that looks great" pat-on-the-back. It's good for the soul.


----------



## Williams2

I've never posted pics because I can't copy and paste photos from my phone.


----------



## bluer101

System and photo. 

Front L/R Infinity RS5
Center Infinity CC3
Front wides Infinity RS5
Front heights Infinity RS1
Rears Infinity Beta ES250's
Subs 2 SI 18" martycubes with inuke dsp3000
2 Infinity 12" BU120 with replacement plate amps
4 ADX Shakers with Dayton SA230 amp


----------



## KenM10759

Williams2 said:


> I've never posted pics because I can't copy and paste photos from my phone.


I had previously used my digital camera, upload to my PC, resize with ACDsee software, then upload to Photobucket. Now lately I often take the photo with my android phone, use the Photobucket app to upload directly and get an automatic resize, then I can post using a link from Photobucket. 

I'm an olde farte (ask my 36, 33 and 27 year old kids) and still manage to accomplish that.


----------



## Williams2

KenM10759 said:


> I had previously used my digital camera, upload to my PC, resize with ACDsee software, then upload to Photobucket. Now lately I often take the photo with my android phone, use the Photobucket app to upload directly and get an automatic resize, then I can post using a link from Photobucket.
> 
> I'm an olde farte (ask my 36, 33 and 27 year old kids) and still manage to accomplish that.


I'm sure I could figure out how to do it, I just don't think people want to see my systems that badly. Maybe someday. But thanks for the tip.


----------



## KenM10759

Williams2 said:


> I'm sure I could figure out how to do it, I just don't think people want to see my systems that badly. Maybe someday. But thanks for the tip.


That's not the point, really. It's about sharing. We learn from each other and you've been at this a while. A single picture is worth a thousand words.

OK, so my photos are back around post 4200-something. Here's a photo from today. What's changed from then is the turntable is now a different one and on the right side, top shelf to give me more room for accessing the turntable's tonearm. The Bluesound Vault I had started off with (before those first photos were taken) is now a Bluesound Vault2 and moved to the left. This make the top shelf work better for me, but also the new smaller format of Bluesound streaming products helps with symmetry.

Oh yeah, and the SVS SB1000 sub I had then is now an SB2000.










Comments and questions welcomed.


----------



## darthray

Williams2 said:


> I'm sure I could figure out how to do it, I just don't think people want to see my systems that badly. Maybe someday. But thanks for the tip.



Like Ken said, it is about sharing between all of us members
Sometime we might try to make a suggestion or two, but never about who got the best, biggest, maddest system.



KenM10759 said:


> That's not the point, really. It's about sharing. We learn from each other and you've been at this a while. A single picture is worth a thousand words.
> 
> OK, so my photos are back around post 4200-something. Here's a photo from today. What's changed from then is the turntable is now a different one and on the right side, top shelf to give me more room for accessing the turntable's tonearm. The Bluesound Vault I had started off with (before those first photos were taken) is now a Bluesound Vault2 and moved to the left. This make the top shelf work better for me, but also the new smaller format of Bluesound streaming products helps with symmetry.
> 
> Oh yeah, and the SVS SB1000 sub I had then is now an SB2000.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comments and questions welcomed.



Nicely said, especially
" That's not the point, really. It's about sharing. We learn from each other and you've been at this a while. A single picture is worth a thousand words."


Thanks for the pic


We Love Picture


Ray


P.S. since I mention suggestion to my reply to Williams2.
Have you tried to angle your center a little?
If not and want to adventure your self this way, quote me or PM me, I will gladly send you some instruction on how to do-it right without second guess.


----------



## KenM10759

I don't think I'd gain anything by angling the center speaker because I sit about 12 feet from the screen. I'm not a big movie watcher anyhow, so the center gets very little use. I'll try and get a broader view of the room for your edification tomorrow. Thanks!


----------



## darthray

KenM10759 said:


> I don't think I'd gain anything by angling the center speaker because I sit about 12 feet from the screen. I'm not a big movie watcher anyhow, so the center gets very little use. I'll try and get a broader view of the room for your edification tomorrow. Thanks!



No biggie
It was just a suggestion, just for your info, I sit 10 feet away, and me it is 95% movie, and now know that it is not your case.


Best regards


Ray


----------



## KenM10759

Yeah, I'm the 180º opposite of you. For me it's 95% music and 5% movies, 0% games.

All is well!


----------



## Williams2

darthray said:


> Like Ken said, it is about sharing between all of us members
> Sometime we might try to make a suggestion or two, but never about who got the best, biggest, maddest system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicely said, especially
> " That's not the point, really. It's about sharing. We learn from each other and you've been at this a while. A single picture is worth a thousand words."
> 
> 
> Thanks for the pic
> 
> 
> We Love Picture
> 
> 
> Ray
> 
> 
> P.S. since I mention suggestion to my reply to Williams2.
> Have you tried to angle your center a little?
> If not and want to adventure your self this way, quote me or PM me, I will gladly send you some instruction on how to do-it right without second guess.


I tried several times to copy and paste pictures from my phone and tablet, never lets me. Last night I tried with the photobucket app with the limited time I had, and it wouldn't work. I use my laptop maybe 4 or 5 times a year, and never think to upload photos when I do. How many people use computers or laptops anymore compared to tablets and phones? I only use a computer at work for Mastercam and writing programs before setting up jobs, the rest of the time it's tablet or phone. Copy and paste would be awesome. But I'll try again another time.


----------



## bluer101

I use my iPhone or iPad 99% of the time. Upload to Photobucket, then copy link, then post here.


----------



## Williams2

bluer101 said:


> I use my iPhone or iPad 99% of the time. Upload to Photobucket, then copy link, then post here.


I tried that last night with all 3 link choices and none worked. I'll try again later.


----------



## darthray

Williams2 said:


> I tried several times to copy and paste pictures from my phone and tablet, never lets me. Last night I tried with the photobucket app with the limited time I had, and it wouldn't work. I use my laptop maybe 4 or 5 times a year, and never think to upload photos when I do. How many people use computers or laptops anymore compared to tablets and phones? I only use a computer at work for Mastercam and writing programs before setting up jobs, the rest of the time it's tablet or phone. Copy and paste would be awesome. But I'll try again another time.



I got the same problem since AVS change the format, years ago.
I have not been able to put new pictures since then.
The old format was nice, you could get the picture from your computer file, and post.


This what happen, when you do not stay on top of the computer technology


Ray


----------



## KenM10759

When you tried it last night and promptly deleted the post I'd already gotten an e-mail notice on my Android phone. Within the e-mail I could see the links to the Photobucket account and should have trued clicking on them immediately, but didn't. By the time I sat down in front of my PC (where I can browse this board without the reading glasses), your post was gone so I can't tell what might have been wrong.

I actually have a little problem with Photobucket for the past couple of months that I hadn't ever had in nearly 10 years of using it. That problem is that when I click on the "share" menu and select "IMG" I no longer get the simple text to paste with "







" that this and most other forums use. I instead have to click on "direct" and use the picture icon above in the Quick Reply window. that gets the brackets and IMG code attached at either end.

It is possible for me to post replies and add Photobucket based photos with my phone or tablet, I just prefer the desktop PC for overall ease of use having a full keyboard and bog screen so I don't need the glasses.


----------



## darthray

bluer101 said:


> I use my iPhone or iPad 99% of the time. Upload to Photobucket, then copy link, then post here.



Thanks for the info.
I once tried to upload picture to a site, like Photobucket and failed.
Maybe one day when my sister in law, come visit.
I will ask her to create an account for me, and show me how to do-it.


Ray


----------



## Williams2

KenM10759 said:


> When you tried it last night and promptly deleted the post I'd already gotten an e-mail notice on my Android phone. Within the e-mail I could see the links to the Photobucket account and should have trued clicking on them immediately, but didn't. By the time I sat down in front of my PC (where I can browse this board without the reading glasses), your post was gone so I can't tell what might have been wrong.
> 
> I actually have a little problem with Photobucket for the past couple of months that I hadn't ever had in nearly 10 years of using it. That problem is that when I click on the "share" menu and select "IMG" I no longer get the simple text to paste with "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " that this and most other forums use. I instead have to click on "direct" and use the picture icon above in the Quick Reply window. that gets the brackets and IMG code attached at either end.
> 
> It is possible for me to post replies and add Photobucket based photos with my phone or tablet, I just prefer the desktop PC for overall ease of use having a full keyboard and bog screen so I don't need the glasses.


The forum deleted my links right after I posted them, said improper link or something. That was from the photobucket app on my Samsung tablet, I'll try the app on my iPhone next.


----------



## bluer101

I copy the direct link on Photobucket. It's just the http address. Then on avs click the little photo icon circled in red in the screenshot below. It will open a window with enter URL below, it will have http pre filled in. Just click in the text field and backspace to delete the http, then paste the direct link into there. Then click ok.

You picture will be inserted. 

Yes, a few years ago Photobucket changed something that messes up the old img code for direct copy paste, this is my easy work around from iPhone or iPad.


----------



## Williams2

So, I'll add better pics another time but at least I got it to work. I just requested AVS desktop site, then clicked on attachment icon and picked 2 quick pictures from my library...
This is my 2.1 music system in front sitting area. Hiding in the cabinet are a NAD c326bee, Teac cdp650, and Arcam rBlink Bluetooth DAC. Speakers are Bryston Mini T's and Energy esw-c8 sub.


----------



## KenM10759

Very nice! The Bryston Mini T's are a lot bigger than anything with "Mini" in the name should be. LOL...except perhaps a "mini nuclear bomb."

Looks to be a tough spot, but good for rear ported speakers. Better than having them stuffed into a corner. How does the C326BEE do with powering them? I know the NAD amps are good for putting out more than their pure specs would indicate. Have you thought about something upscale, considering the cost of the speakers? If you don't play loud perhaps something like the Peachtree or have you heard the new C368 or C388 from NAD? Those are a surprising step up from the C series you have.


----------



## Williams2

KenM10759 said:


> Very nice! The Bryston Mini T's are a lot bigger than anything with "Mini" in the name should be. LOL...except perhaps a "mini nuclear bomb."
> 
> Looks to be a tough spot, but good for rear ported speakers. Better than having them stuffed into a corner. How does the C326BEE do with powering them? I know the NAD amps are good for putting out more than their pure specs would indicate. Have you thought about something upscale, considering the cost of the speakers? If you don't play loud perhaps something like the Peachtree or have you heard the new C368 or C388 from NAD? Those are a surprising step up from the C series you have.


I've thought about getting a c275bee and use the 326 as pre-amp, but this amp goes loud enough about 95% of the time. I home demoed a Rotel RA-1570 as an upgrade but like the NAD better, and the Rotel didn't even seem more powerful. My biggest gripe with the speakers is very low sensitivity, around an actual 82.5db. I love everything else about them. The 326 only pushes them to about 95db before it starts to distort, but I usually only listen at 80-90db. I haven't tried these speakers on either side of the window yet, but I tried my 685S2's there and they sounded awful, these may be different. The cabinet was actually made to fit just underneath the window. I'll post more over the weekend, I usually have the grills off. Maybe I'll post pics of the 3.1 movie system in the rec room too.


----------



## KenM10759

Knowing how you reacted to the LS50's the NAD makes perfect sense. All the more reason to look at the new C368 Hybrid. It's just that much more powerful than the C326BEE and 1/16" shorter (though 3" deeper) and being Class D runs super cool. It has the same neutral-to-ever so slightly warm tone as your current unit, and wouldn't even breathe hard if pushed to similar volumes. 

Having MQA decoding and BlueOS capability is huge if you're ever interested in Tidal streaming, and it's internal DAC just might be as good as your Arcam. That's one's too tough to call though, would have to compare. Bluetooth aptX is standard. I'm rather enamored by the C388 but it's the C368 that I've heard.


----------



## madaudio

bluer101 said:


> I copy the direct link on Photobucket. It's just the http address. ......


I take the pics with my phone or tablet, then attach the pick in an email to myself, which I then open up on my computer and save to my Pics folder. Then I visit the forum, post, and use the Attachment symbol to upload from my computer
Back to topic:

My system: (With Pic :laugh::laugh::laugh

Panasonic 50" Plasma
NAD T775 HD AVR
Oppo BDP 95AU Blu-ray player
FL & FR AR (Acoustic Research) M5 Holographic Speakers (circa 1993)
Centre Energy Connoisseur C-C1
SR & SL Energy Connoisseur C-1
Sub Energy Connoisseur S10


----------



## NUWildcat928

Martin Logan SLM XL and motion 30 for a center


----------



## Williams2

KenM10759 said:


> Knowing how you reacted to the LS50's the NAD makes perfect sense. All the more reason to look at the new C368 Hybrid. It's just that much more powerful than the C326BEE and 1/16" shorter (though 3" deeper) and being Class D runs super cool. It has the same neutral-to-ever so slightly warm tone as your current unit, and wouldn't even breathe hard if pushed to similar volumes.
> 
> Having MQA decoding and BlueOS capability is huge if you're ever interested in Tidal streaming, and it's internal DAC just might be as good as your Arcam. That's one's too tough to call though, would have to compare. Bluetooth aptX is standard. I'm rather enamored by the C388 but it's the C368 that I've heard.


If I upgrade my amp I'll do it well and get the C388, but right now I seem to have everything I need. I barely use the rBlink anymore, only when using my Samsung tablet with Aptx to check out YouTube videos. I usually plug an old iPhone 4S into my Teac player, also with a Burr-Brown dac, to stream Tidal, Google play, or songs from my library. I use it's CD player sometimes as well.


----------



## fritzstenzel

Just ordered a pair of the Outlaw Ultra X-12.
I recently ordered the Outlaw 5000 amp and so far im very pleased with it.
I use the Anthem 300 as pre-pro with the ARC calibration. 
I picked up a pair of B&W CDM 9NT front L&R on craigslist locally for 1000 bucks. Excellent condition.
LCR600 S3 for center
DM 603 S3 for rears


----------



## KenM10759

madaudio said:


> I take the pics with my phone or tablet, then attach the pick in an email to myself, which I then open up on my computer and save to my Pics folder.  Then I visit the forum, post, and use the Attachment symbol to upload from my computer
> Back to topic:
> 
> My system:  (With Pic :laugh::laugh::laugh
> 
> Panasonic 50" Plasma
> NAD T775 HD AVR
> Oppo BDP 95AU Blu-ray player
> FL & FR AR (Acoustic Research) M5 Holographic Speakers (circa 1993)
> Centre Energy Connoisseur C-C1
> SR & SL Energy Connoisseur C-1
> Sub Energy Connoisseur S10


Not a speaker you see often, those AR M5's. What's the driver arrangement with those? I just re-did the woofer foam on a pair of AR Rock Partner speakers for my brother-in-law, about the same era of the M5 and also an angled front baffle.

It's hard to tell from the photo but how far from that screen do you sit? I was wondering if you've thought about changing the big furniture piece to a low-rise stand so you could lower the screen.

I can appreciate having to deal with doors on that wall, I have two! Not knowing the configuration of the speaker but knowing most AR speakers are sealed (acoustic suspension) it probably doesn't matter being close to the corner, though there may be some reflected sound with little to no acoustic panels.


----------



## danmar123

B&W 804-F,803-R,805-FH,HTM1-C, MK 125ii 2x, Klipsh Heresyii.


----------



## Kai Winters

Current system as of 11-21-16. Sig has all the info.


----------



## KenM10759

Kai Winters said:


> Current system as of 11-21-16. Sig has all the info.


Looks good! I suggest some room treatments if possible next. Some rug in from of the speakers, something on those bare walls. It's said in photography that the sharpest lens is a good sturdy tripod, so in audio I suggest the best speaker is good room treatment.


----------



## madaudio

KenM10759 said:


> Not a speaker you see often, those AR M5's. What's the driver arrangement with those? I just re-did the woofer foam on a pair of AR Rock Partner speakers for my brother-in-law, about the same era of the M5 and also an angled front baffle.
> 
> It's hard to tell from the photo but how far from that screen do you sit? I was wondering if you've thought about changing the big furniture piece to a low-rise stand so you could lower the screen.
> 
> I can appreciate having to deal with doors on that wall, I have two! Not knowing the configuration of the speaker but knowing most AR speakers are sealed (acoustic suspension) it probably doesn't matter being close to the corner, though there may be some reflected sound with little to no acoustic panels.


Thank you for your comments.

I wish I had stretched myself at the time I bought the M5s (which still sound pretty good: they get very favourable comments from visitors) and bought the M6, which had two bass drivers instead of the one that is in the M5.  I have read from users who have compared both that the M6 had a much deeper bass.

Here is contemporary blurb about them:
http://www.classicspeakerpages.net/...ries_brochure/holographic_series_brochure.pdf

I don't have them right up against the back wall (in fact I recently moved both of them forward, after moving a doorway in the right hand side wall which had the right speaker sitting smack in the middle of that entrance) but have been considering moving them both a little more forward, and maybe another 3" or so in from the side walls.  Moving that doorway really made a difference to the sound coming from the right speaker.

They have great imaging: depending on the recording, the sound seems to be spread right across and a little forward from the back wall, they produce an extremely realistic phantom centre (in fact with some recordings I have even double checked with my ear against the centre speaker to make sure I haven't inadvertently used one of the artificial surround modes on the NAD!!  They have a very clear sound.  Even in pure stereo mode, the effect is truly immersive.

I did have the surrounds on the bass drivers replaced 2-4 yrs back:  they had completely disintegrated into shreds lying in the bottom of the cabinets!!

I am on a pension, so spending on room treatment would be a bit of a luxury for me, especially since  earlier this year I had the whole interior repainted (including that deep rose red feature wall behind my gear in my lounge/listening room, and then went bananas on new carpet as well (I had not touched the house since moving in 35 years ago!!)

I am a little over 3 metres from the screen, but am sitting in a recliner home theatre chair in a reclined position, so the screen height is okay.  In fact if anything, it may be too low, as I have occassionally placed  a small cushion behind my head to push my head forward and bring my line of sight down a tad!!  (I really like to lean back in those recliners!)  I do fantasize now and then of replacing the 50" Panny Plasma with a 55" or 60" LG OLED, but the Panny still has an excellent picture quality even after 7-8 years.









The above picture taken before the new gray carpet was put in.

Well, I think this is a long enough blurb from me, now.


----------



## darthray

bluer101 said:


> I copy the direct link on Photobucket. It's just the http address. Then on avs click the little photo icon circled in red in the screenshot below. It will open a window with enter URL below, it will have http pre filled in. Just click in the text field and backspace to delete the http, then paste the direct link into there. Then click ok.
> 
> You picture will be inserted.
> 
> Yes, a few years ago Photobucket changed something that messes up the old img code for direct copy paste, this is my easy work around from iPhone or iPad.



Thanks for the info


I suspect this method will also work on a PC, I will give it a shot once I open an account and figure out on how to put my picture to Photobucket.


Ray


----------



## KenM10759

madaudio said:


> I am on a pension, so spending on room treatment would be a bit of a luxury for me, especially since  earlier this year I had the whole interior repainted (including that deep rose red feature wall behind my gear in my lounge/listening room, and then went bananas on new carpet as well (I had not touched the house since moving in 35 years ago!!)


Room treatments need not be a lot of money spent. My cousin accomplished it simply by having tall bookshelves full of a variety of different size books. There's a lot of cheap ways out, Google "DIY acoustic panels" and you'll find myriad way to accomplish it. I certainly can't afford custom made panels right now so my son and I will start making some for both our homes, in the spring.


----------



## Kai Winters

KenM10759 said:


> Looks good! I suggest some room treatments if possible next. Some rug in from of the speakers, something on those bare walls. It's said in photography that the sharpest lens is a good sturdy tripod, so in audio I suggest the best speaker is good room treatment.


I moved the floor rug out of the way.
Can't put treatment on left side wall as the heating/central ac temp sensors/controls are on the wall behind/above the left speaker.
Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## darthray

Kai Winters said:


> I moved the floor rug out of the way.
> Can't put treatment on left side wall as the heating/central ac temp sensors/controls are on the wall behind/above the left speaker.
> Thanks for the suggestions.



I think, he meant the left side wall, not behind the left speaker.


Point of first reflection from your front 3 speakers.


An easy way to find them is;
- have someone moving a mirror on the left/right wall (side way and up and down)
- when ever you see a tweeter from the LCR
- put a piece of tape
- and concentrate on those spot if practical and possible.


Good Luck


Ray


----------



## Kai Winters

darthray said:


> I think, he meant the left side wall, not behind the left speaker.
> 
> 
> Point of first reflection from your front 3 speakers.
> 
> 
> An easy way to find them is;
> - have someone moving a mirror on the left/right wall (side way and up and down)
> - when ever you see a tweeter from the LCR
> - put a piece of tape
> - and concentrate on those spot if practical and possible.
> 
> 
> Good Luck
> 
> 
> Ray


There is no left wall...it is wide open to the front door, about 12'.


----------



## KenM10759

I did mean behind the speaker. Obviously you can't cover over temp controls and light switches. There are ways around that, as acoustical panels can be bought or made in all kinds of shapes and sizes.

When you say you moved the rug, do you mean for the photo or permanently? If you had one there before you must have noticed the speakers got a little brighter and just don't sound as good.


----------



## Kai Winters

KenM10759 said:


> I did mean behind the speaker. Obviously you can't cover over temp controls and light switches. There are ways around that, as acoustical panels can be bought or made in all kinds of shapes and sizes.
> 
> When you say you moved the rug, do you mean for the photo or permanently? If you had one there before you must have noticed the speakers got a little brighter and just don't sound as good.


It is an area rug that I had pushed aside so I could better access the back of the credenza.
I'll look at acoustical panels, etc.


----------



## Harry Sacha Craze

hi can someone help me choose between tannoy eclipses 3 and Tannoy Revolution Signature DC4T please.. need to know what would send better many thank harry


----------



## KenM10759

Harry Sacha Craze said:


> hi can someone help me choose between tannoy eclipses 3 and Tannoy Revolution Signature DC4T please.. need to know what would send better many thank harry


Ask a question like that on the Tannoy Owner's thread....HERE

You'll get more and probably better responses.


----------



## darthray

KenM10759 said:


> I did mean behind the speaker. Obviously you can't cover over temp controls and light switches. There are ways around that, as acoustical panels can be bought or made in all kinds of shapes and sizes.
> 
> When you say you moved the rug, do you mean for the photo or permanently? If you had one there before you must have noticed the speakers got a little brighter and just don't sound as good.





Kai Winters said:


> There is no left wall...it is wide open to the front door, about 12'.



Then sorry


From your picture, it does look like there is an entrance on left and behind, your left speaker, and also a left wall following the entrance throughout the room, hard to tell from this picture.


Ray


----------



## synerg

I'm actually moving from 3 HR DIY speakers (AE TD15M+Altec 908/811B) to PA speakers with 3 Yamaha DSR112 :










And the surround speakers have moved from a pair of JBL 907Be to a pair of Presonus ERIS 8 :










Two subwoofers behind the screen : 
- one JBL 4645C
- one DIY using a JBL GTI15

Serge.


----------



## G00dband

Main system: KEF LS50
Bedroom: QAcoustics 2020

*Not able to post pics since I don't have 5 post on this forum

Envoyé de mon SGH-I337M en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Williams2

Williams2 said:


> So, I'll add better pics another time but at least I got it to work. I just requested AVS desktop site, then clicked on attachment icon and picked 2 quick pictures from my library...
> This is my 2.1 music system in front sitting area. Hiding in the cabinet are a NAD c326bee, Teac cdp650, and Arcam rBlink Bluetooth DAC. Speakers are Bryston Mini T's and Energy esw-c8 sub.


A few more pics of my 2.1 music system and a couple of the 3.1 movie system, which is a Denon X2000, Sony BDP, PSB Image B4's and C5, Polk audio PSW125.

My next steps for the 2.1 music system might be a NAD C388 or C275BEE next year, and then in 3 or 4 years I might replace the Mini T's with speakers that sound at least as good but are more sensitive. Yamaha NS5000, B&W 804D3, PSB T3's I have in mind so far.


----------



## nismo604

*My current 7.1 PSB setup with Paradigm subwoofer*

PSB Image line T45 towers, C40 centre and B15 surrounds. All utilize the same tweeters and woofers for consistent timbre matching. A Paradigm DSP-3400 sub. Onkyo TX-NR3009 receiver.


----------



## madaudio

Williams2 said:


> A few more pics of my 2.1 music system and a couple of the 3.1 movie system, which is a Denon X2000, Sony BDP, PSB Image B4's and C5, Polk audio PSW125.


I got a sore neck: you need to rotate your landscape pics before posting!!

:frown:


----------



## Williams2

madaudio said:


> I got a sore neck: you need to rotate your landscape pics before posting!!
> 
> :frown:


They were all right side up before posting them. I'll have to rotate those ones sideways first and upload them when I have time. This site isn't very mobile friendly anymore. For the last month or so the menu button and page down arrow don't even work anymore.


----------



## darthray

nismo604 said:


> PSB Image line T45 towers, C40 centre and B15 surrounds. All utilize the same tweeters and woofers for consistent timbre matching. A Paradigm DSP-3400 sub. Onkyo TX-NR3009 receiver.



Nice


Also, Love your treatments
Also, thank you for posting pictures.


Ray


----------



## smdelaney

Speakers
Front L/R:	Cambridge Soundworks Ensemble (satellites)
Subwoofer:	KLH E-12DB
Center:	Cambridge Soundworks MC 150
Surrounds:	Cambridge Soundworks S 100

Sources...
Onkyo TX-SR803, Onkyo 5 disk CD changer (both on life support), Xbox 360, Magnavox BD-player (a Walmart cheapo). A Vizio VX37L (1080i) rounds out this budget HT system.

I have been very happy with the sound although the Onkyo is up for replacement in 2017. It has led a good life but I'll leave that discussion to another thread...

One of the original passive Ensemble subs died a few years back and the KLH is a hand-me-down that filled in nicely at no cost. I have a pair of Bose 201 series 2 bookshelf speakers in storage that were my "best" speakers prior to the CS Ensembles and I'm hoping to bring them back to life in a future zone2 or as part of some future secondary system.

Right now I'm working with a small/modest space...12'x15' with 8' ceilings in a 100 yr old house where 2 of the "walls" are mostly wide open doorways. The "empty nest" is in sight and when we relocate I'm looking to have an AV upgrade plan well underway progressing towards a more dedicated home theater setup so it would be a bit of a waste to invest too much in upgrades right now. 

That said, the upgrade plan so far is:


New AVR. The Onkyo is on its last legs and is frustrating to use (display and surround issues). Looking at Denon AVR-X1300W-3300W...if I can hold Out I'l wait for the 2017 lineup to hit the streets and look for 1 of these at a discount.
New TV. My wife is even cheaper than I am...she thinks the Vizio is big enough! She watches most of her video on her Ipad mini so I guess by comparison it is  !! The cheapo 20" TV in the bedroom died and if we don't just replace it outright the Vizio will be re-purposed here when it is replaced. 
New Speakers !!! This will be the next BIG upgrade and will lay the foundation for the next major AVR upgrade when we relocate.

Honestly I haven't set foot in a dedicated audio store in so long that I don't know where to begin in setting hopes and expectations for new speakers, but thankfully there are AVS threads like this one to get me started!


----------



## KenM10759

smdelaney said:


> Honestly I haven't set foot in a dedicated audio store in so long that I don't know where to begin in setting hopes and expectations for new speakers, but thankfully there are AVS threads like this one to get me started!


Not sure how close they'd be to you but I *strongly* suggest you head north on Route 3 out of Beantown, less than a 1 hour drive to Exit 36 (the last one in MA.) Turn left at the end of the ramp *at about which time you're in Nashua NH) and drive a little over a mile on Daniel Webster Highway (Rt.3A), stay in the right lane and on the right there in front of the Best Buy store is Audio Video Therapy. You can swing around the CVS if the 4 parking spots in front of what appears to be a small store are full, there's more in the back. Don't be fooled, there's 3 full floors of equipment on display for you to reacquaint yourself with what options there are, all in one place. You'll be struck by the manner of the non-commissioned sales staff, they'll give you all the time you want and answer all your questions without being at all pushy. Best of all, you can go home with something to try for a few days or maybe a week.

Still not sure if that's a place you want to do business? Walk a few steps over to the huge Best Buy/Magnolia and note the difference in preparedness, knowledge and helpfulness...or lack thereof, with the sales staff and the choices. And prices. AV Therapy has all the same brands (other than Blose), plus much better stuff. It is most definitely worth the drive. Think about it, less time than it takes on most days to drive from Brockton to Melrose and you find nirvana not found at either end of that trip.


----------



## smdelaney

KenM10759 said:


> Not sure how close they'd be to you but I *strongly* suggest you head north on Route 3 out of Beantown, less than a 1 hour drive to Exit 36 (the last one in MA.) Turn left at the end of the ramp *at about which time you're in Nashua NH) and drive a little over a mile on Daniel Webster Highway (Rt.3A), stay in the right lane and on the right there in front of the Best Buy store is Audio Video Therapy.


Thank you, Ken!
AV Therapy is on my list of places to check out and this just reinforces that. SVS speakers kept creeping into an ELAC thread I was following so I started looking for nearby dealers...et voila! 

"Audio Lab" in Harvard Square sounds promising, too, but then I'd have to deal with parking .


----------



## KenM10759

AV Therapy has SVS Prime & Ultra in stock for demo (there and at home), but also KEF Q series at the current discount prices. You gotta hear those back-to-back. Also in addition to those in the lower priced speakers they have a range you wouldn't believe, including Paradigm Monitor, 600 series B&W, Klipsch, and others. One feature of buying there is along with low pricing (match or beat BB right next door), the fact that there's no 6.25% sales tax may allow you to buy up a level. Free parking.


----------



## G00dband

G00dband said:


> Main system: KEF LS50
> Bedroom: QAcoustics 2020
> 
> *Not able to post pics since I don't have 5 post on this forum
> 
> Envoyé de mon SGH-I337M en utilisant Tapatalk


Able to post pics now





















G00dband said:


> Main system: KEF LS50
> Bedroom: QAcoustics 2020
> 
> *Not able to post pics since I don't have 5 post on this forum
> 
> Envoyé de mon SGH-I337M en utilisant Tapatalk


Able to post pics now



Envoyé de mon SGH-I337M en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## KenM10759

I love the look of those blue drivers in black cabinets. Very cool.

They sound great too, unless you are very deliberate in giving them crappy signal or placing them badly. You really have to work at it to make an LS50 fail. 

BTW, I recognize that KEF 50th anniversary book sitting there. Nice. I got one with a purchase during KEF's sale at Christmas a year ago, and gave it to my son. I have more "coffee table books" than I have coffee table.


----------



## darthray

G00dband said:


> Able to post pics now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Able to post pics now
> 
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon SGH-I337M en utilisant Tapatalk



Look Good


What is the white gizmo, on the left of the last picture?


And Merry Christmas/Holidays to all.


Ray


----------



## G00dband

darthray said:


> Look Good
> 
> 
> What is the white gizmo, on the left of the last picture?
> 
> 
> And Merry Christmas/Holidays to all.
> 
> 
> Ray


Thanks!

It is an Ibasso sidewinder d7 DAC/headphone amp. 

Envoyé de mon SGH-I337M en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## darthray

KenM10759 said:


> I love the look of those blue drivers in black cabinets. Very cool.
> 
> They sound great too, unless you are very deliberate in giving them crappy signal or placing them badly. You really have to work at it to make an LS50 fail.
> 
> BTW, I recognize that KEF 50th anniversary book sitting there. Nice. I got one with a purchase during KEF's sale at Christmas a year ago, and gave it to my son. I have more "coffee table books" than I have coffee table.



+1


A bad signal, hard to do with half descent quality electronic and cables/wires, now a day, but still possible
But placing them badly is never good, for any speakers.


I always try to suggest in this order;
- find a speaker that you like the sound first,
- room treatments,
- electronics component and cables/wires last.


The first two, give you a better return for your money, the last one is more if you are a fanatic like me, and some other


Merry Christmas/Holiday, to You, Family and Love ones.


Ray


----------



## darthray

G00dband said:


> Thanks!
> 
> It is an Ibasso sidewinder d7 DAC/headphone amp.
> 
> Envoyé de mon SGH-I337M en utilisant Tapatalk



Thanks


It did look like it was using RCA connectors, just wasn't sure if it was a special gizmo for KEF speakers (not familiar with that brand [I know the name, but never had any], and not into headphone), and did not wanted to make a fool of my-self


Now, I know, education never stop


Ray


----------



## javan robinson

Just got Paradigm Monitor 9's, Center 3, SVS PB-1000 sub and Surround 3's . Getting them dialed in now..


----------



## gottajam

Living room set up limits how I am able to position my stereo. The speakers definitely benefit from being spaced further apart, but this is the only way for me to have it set up for now. Still sounds good though.


----------



## darthray

javan robinson said:


> Just got Paradigm Monitor 9's, Center 3, SVS PB-1000 sub and Surround 3's . Getting them dialed in now..



Thanks for so many pictures, lots of us appreciate-it 


Happy listening


Ray


----------



## darthray

gottajam said:


> Living room set up limits how I am able to position my stereo. The speakers definitely benefit from being spaced further apart, but this is the only way for me to have it set up for now. Still sounds good though.



Also Thanks for the picture


If it sound good to you, then it all it matter.


From your picture (it speak a thousand words), I can see that you are very restricted for space to put them further apart.
We all have to do the best for all different situations, some more difficult than others


So, Happy listening and do not look back


Ray


----------



## KenM10759

With those speakers (Klipsch Palldium?) that close together you really shouldn't need to toe them in at all. How far from them do you sit?


----------



## gottajam

I tried them a variety of ways within the confines of where I am able to place them. They sound better toed in than not. MLP is about 12 feet.




KenM10759 said:


> With those speakers (Klipsch Palldium?) that close together you really shouldn't need to toe them in at all. How far from them do you sit?


----------



## KenM10759

Fair enough. Klispch are generally known for having a big soundstage, I'm kind of surprised it makes that much difference.


----------



## darthray

KenM10759 said:


> Fair enough. Klispch are generally known for having a big soundstage, I'm kind of surprised it makes that much difference.



Me too.


Look like the speakers are around 4 and half feet apart, and the sitting distance is 12 feet.


At those distances, I would have also thought, the sound stage would have been bigger by having them strait-in or even a little bit of toe out.


Ray


----------



## javan robinson

darthray said:


> Thanks for so many pictures, lots of us appreciate-it
> 
> 
> Happy listening
> 
> 
> Ray


Thanks for the love man, I appreciate it!

I actually just got done slightly re-working the room so that the front and center seat is actually the center of the couch and not the "chaise" area.

It sounds a LOT better, and I even put the sub in my listening seat, and did the crawl, and found out that the other corner is MUCH better!

Try not to look at the mini scratches on the speakers, I don't really think they're scratches at all, but it seems like old glue or some kind of sticker from the factory perhaps? These speakers are all in immaculate condition (except for the micro v.3's I've had those for years)!

Front L Paradigm Monitor 9 v7 in Heritage Cherry




Front of Front R


Center 3 - I still can't get over how my center is bigger than my AVR!



Front L, PB-1000, Misc - 



Surround 3 



Old Micro v.3's w/ mask that's hanging on wall above it. These still sound pretty decent!



Pic from center speaker (don't ask how I got this pic!



Setup, much closer now



Setup Bright




So about my surround's I had questions on that. The side surrounds are approx 6.5 feet away from my ears and about 120 degrees positioned.

The back speakers are approx 12 feet away and approx 170 degrees or so. They are all pointing to my ears, and this particular setup does sounds a lot better than what I had going on before. But I suppose I "could" put the surround 3's on the left and right wall, directly to the left and right of my ears approx 3.5 feet away and the Micro V.3's where the Surround 3's are now.

What do you guys think? Will that sound any different/better or no?

So far, I've demoed Lone Survivor, and The Martian in this setup and the surround does sound a lot better than it did before - definitely more atmospheric, but if I could get more..I want more!

Thank you again for viewing and listening and Happy Holidays All!


----------



## gideon228

Tannoy Mercury MX2 book shelf speakers on stands since 19something.
Have had others come and go in the meantime but never seem to want to get rid of these


----------



## darthray

javan robinson said:


> Thanks for the love man, I appreciate it!
> 
> I actually just got done slightly re-working the room so that the front and center seat is actually the center of the couch and not the "chaise" area.
> 
> It sounds a LOT better, and I even put the sub in my listening seat, and did the crawl, and found out that the other corner is MUCH better!
> 
> Try not to look at the mini scratches on the speakers, I don't really think they're scratches at all, but it seems like old glue or some kind of sticker from the factory perhaps? These speakers are all in immaculate condition (except for the micro v.3's I've had those for years)!
> 
> Front L Paradigm Monitor 9 v7 in Heritage Cherry
> Pic from center speaker (don't ask how I got this pic!
> 
> 
> So about my surround's I had questions on that. The side surrounds are approx 6.5 feet away from my ears and about 120 degrees positioned.
> 
> The back speakers are approx 12 feet away and approx 170 degrees or so. They are all pointing to my ears, and this particular setup does sounds a lot better than what I had going on before. But I suppose I "could" put the surround 3's on the left and right wall, directly to the left and right of my ears approx 3.5 feet away and the Micro V.3's where the Surround 3's are now.
> 
> What do you guys think? Will that sound any different/better or no?
> 
> So far, I've demoed Lone Survivor, and The Martian in this setup and the surround does sound a lot better than it did before - definitely more atmospheric, but if I could get more..I want more!
> 
> Thank you again for viewing and listening and Happy Holidays All!



From what I see of this picture for the back.


Not much can be done with your side surrounds, both seem to be at the same angle to your listening area, and you can't move them forward to the front of the room due to the right door/window? 
Maybe direct speaker instead of your Bi-pole, may or might not make a difference.

For your back surrounds, maybe move them on each side of the back door/window?. This way they will be more directly behind instead of the corner, again it may or not sound better, But I think it will.


Ray


----------



## javan robinson

darthray said:


> From what I see of this picture for the back.
> 
> 
> Not much can be done with your side surrounds, both seem to be at the same angle to your listening area, and you can't move them forward to the front of the room due to the right door/window?
> Maybe direct speaker instead of your Bi-pole, may or might not make a difference.
> 
> For your back surrounds, maybe move them on each side of the back door/window?. This way they will be more directly behind instead of the corner, again it may or not sound better, But I think it will.
> 
> 
> Ray


Hey Ray, thanks for your reply 

To answer your question: I *could* move them forward to the front of the room but then they would be literally right next to my head instead of behind me at all. The edge of the doorframe ligns up pretty perfectly with my left ear.

And then for the back surrounds, you're saying essentially move them where my bi-pole ones are now, pointing in, correct?

I can do this, and the only thing I am worried about is the sound not being as immersive as it will be coming directly to the left and right of me instead of slightly behind.

I took a (horrible) panoramic picture, and took a picture of the left and right side of my couch so you could see where the new speaker placement would be for the dipoles.

(I really would prefer to use the bi-poles for speaker 4 and 5 instead of 6 and 7 as I JUST got them and would like to hear them as much as I can! But if you think it would be more beneficial to switch the bi-poles to the back...I may be able to convince myself, but I'm not so sure.

Anyways, take a look at the pics and let me know what you think - thank you man!


----------



## javan robinson

Holy cow..I just got done reading about di-pole and bi-pole speakers...I'm going to need a bigger boat..

But in all seriousness, I might want to go w/ the Mini Monitors and just use them as surrounds and put the Surround 3's in the back? Or sell them? So many options!


----------



## darthray

javan robinson said:


> Holy cow..I just got done reading about di-pole and bi-pole speakers...I'm going to need a bigger boat..
> 
> But in all seriousness, I might want to go w/ the Mini Monitors and just use them as surrounds and put the Surround 3's in the back? Or sell them? So many options!



I am going to send a PM, so it does not derail this thread


Ray


----------



## darthray

ssabripo said:


> There have been so many requests for people to try to see what other AVSers have, and many who would like to audition speakers, that I started a frappr group for AVS speaker owners....
> 
> so please, join and post your setup, so that others can see and maybe one day audition and share experiences in your area:
> 
> http://www.frappr.com/avsers
> 
> *IMPORTANT NOTE:* This is *NOT* to turn into any debates or brand promoting or flaming wars, or it will be closed ASAP.
> 
> This is merely to provide a useful tool for folks to be able to see where others are in case they would like to audition something before buying or to share experiences and/or thoughts



After, all these years with your thread going, and still going.


I want to say, Thank You for starting-it, it became a monster


Ray


----------



## VMat

VMat said:


> Monitor Audio: Bronze BX5, BX2, BX1, BX Centre. M Series M2. Love them all.
> 
> Cambridge Audio: Minx Min 10.
> 
> JBL: Old PB-10 Sub with Parts Express plate amp replacing the dead original amp...


After some major life changes, some speakers had to be replaced. The collection is now:



 Monitor Audio: Gold GX200, Bronze BX2, BX1, BX Centre.
 Cambridge Audio: Minx Min 10.
 Yamaha: NS-BP300.
 BIC Acoustech: H-100.
 
All but the Yamahas are in storage though. And will have to stay there until I have a child-proof room (or until they grow old enough to be educated on how to handle this kind of equipment). 

Happy New Year to everyone!

[EDIT] p.s.: Last arrivals:


----------



## v6viking

Good afternoon,

I am running a 5.1 setup with Pinnacle Classic Gold Aerogels as mains, a Classic Gold Center Channel, and AC800's for surrounds, all manufactured in the late 90's. 

http://pinnaclespeakers.com/cgaerogeltower.html
http://pinnaclespeakers.com/cgcenter.html
http://pinnaclespeakers.com/ac800.html

Subwoofers are Velodyne SPL12s with amplification recently refurbished by Velodyne. 

It's old school but it works for me!!


----------



## v6viking

v6viking said:


> Good afternoon,
> 
> I am running a 5.1 setup with Pinnacle Classic Gold Aerogels as mains, a Classic Gold Center Channel, and AC800's for surrounds, all manufactured in the late 90's.
> 
> http://pinnaclespeakers.com/cgaerogeltower.html
> http://pinnaclespeakers.com/cgcenter.html
> http://pinnaclespeakers.com/ac800.html
> 
> Subwoofers are Velodyne SPL12s with amplification recently refurbished by Velodyne.
> 
> It's old school but it works for me!!


Forgot to add pics -


----------



## darthray

v6viking said:


> Good afternoon,
> 
> I am running a 5.1 setup with Pinnacle Classic Gold Aerogels as mains, a Classic Gold Center Channel, and AC800's for surrounds, all manufactured in the late 90's.
> 
> http://pinnaclespeakers.com/cgaerogeltower.html
> http://pinnaclespeakers.com/cgcenter.html
> http://pinnaclespeakers.com/ac800.html
> 
> Subwoofers are Velodyne SPL12s with amplification recently refurbished by Velodyne.
> 
> It's old school but it works for me!!





v6viking said:


> Forgot to add pics -



Thanks for posting


Old school or not, what matter is that you are the happy.


I do have one small suggestion, once you remove the Christmas ornament in front of the center speaker, move your center a little bit forward (pass the edge of the cabinet), many find it make a big difference for the center clarity, and only take a few seconds, unless you re-do a calibration.


Ray


----------



## v6viking

darthray said:


> Thanks for posting
> 
> 
> Old school or not, what matter is that you are the happy.
> 
> 
> I do have one small suggestion, once you remove the Christmas ornament in front of the center speaker, move your center a little bit forward (pass the edge of the cabinet), many find it make a big difference for the center clarity, and only take a few seconds, unless you re-do a calibration.
> 
> 
> Ray




No worries. That was for photos only. I'll certainly try moving the center forward though. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seancarter

Just picked up some Infinity Il40s off Craigslist to pair with an original SVS CS Ultra I had sitting around! Look forward to hearing the combo. 

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## nowHT

I am a dealer so my setup changes often. Right now I am running Kef RL5160THX speakers.


----------



## Avgguy

Design Acoustics PS-10a's bookshelf spkrs. plus the matching PS-24 center. Woofers refoamed.


----------



## Dickyd25

I'm running kef tdm series 5.3.2 the.2 are are my rear speakers from my previous setup there klipsch bookshelfs b3.. sorry I don't have any pictures as I just replaced my klipsch with the kef 2 days ago. BTW the kef are amazing. 

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Dickyd25

Dickyd25 said:


> I'm running kef tdm series 5.3.2 the.2 are are my rear speakers from my previous setup there klipsch bookshelfs b3.. sorry I don't have any pictures as I just replaced my klipsch with the kef 2 days ago. BTW the kef are amazing. Onkyo 757 ////Klipsch r115 and 2 klipsch sw112 /// benq 1075
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk




Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## KenM10759

Dickyd25 said:


> I'm running kef tdm series 5.3.2 the.2 are are my rear speakers from my previous setup there klipsch bookshelfs b3.. sorry I don't have any pictures as I just replaced my klipsch with the kef 2 days ago. BTW the kef are amazing.


Nice speakers, those TDM's, and not a lot of them around. Which of them do you have?

Check the KEF Museum for descriptions and documents. Click here

Your "5.3.2" designation is confusing. Do you have 3 subwoofers?


----------



## CFOUR71

B&w cm10 s2 / rotel rb/rc 1095


----------



## Dickyd25

Dickyd25 said:


> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


For some reason I cannot reply? 

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Dickyd25

Dickyd25 said:


> I'm running kef tdm series 5.3.2 the.2 are are my rear speakers from my previous setup there klipsch bookshelfs b3.. sorry I don't have any pictures as I just replaced my klipsch with the kef 2 days ago. BTW the kef are amazing.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk











Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Dickyd25

KenM10759 said:


> Nice speakers, those TDM's, and not a lot of them around. Which of them do you have?
> 
> Check the KEF Museum for descriptions and documents. Click here
> 
> Your "5.3.2" designation is confusing. Do you have 3 subwoofers?


I have the kef tdm 23 series. I do have 3 subwoofers.

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## KenM10759

I see the photo. I do wish members here using Tapatalk could lose that tag "Sent from my....using Tapatalk". No need to advertise something that doesn't seem to work very well. I can post from my phone if I open up the forum website using Firefox or Google Chrome.

Your TDM's appear to be in fine condition. Some have the B169 "racetrack" woofers, which are nearly as good as the famed B200 version.

When you state "5.3.2" it's misleading because that would mean you have two speakers you use in a Dolby Atmos configuration. If you are using the two older Klipsch speakers at rear, I believe its a simple 7.3 system. Two mains, a center, two surrounds and two rear. The ".3" is your subs.


----------



## Dickyd25

KenM10759 said:


> I see the photo. I do wish members here using Tapatalk could lose that tag "Sent from my....using Tapatalk". No need to advertise something that doesn't seem to work very well. I can post from my phone if I open up the forum website using Firefox or Google Chrome.
> 
> Your TDM's appear to be in fine condition. Some have the B169 "racetrack" woofers, which are nearly as good as the famed B200 version.
> 
> When you state "5.3.2" it's misleading because that would mean you have two speakers you use in a Dolby Atmos configuration. If you are using the two older Klipsch speakers at rear, I believe its a simple 7.3 system. Two mains, a center, two surrounds and two rear. The ".3" is your subs.


The speakers are in great condition 8/10 . Yeah I see how it can be misleading, I'm actually using 2 klipsch bookshelfs for the. .2 until I can get something better suited with the kef. Also they do have the racetrack drivers. 

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Dickyd25

I guess you're right, until the speakers r put at a height level it would still be considered 7.1 or .3

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## xhattan

All Kef here:


Q100 as fronts and center.
3005 as Backs, SB, Front Heights.
4 HTB2 Subs.
Soon, Energy ceiling speakers for Atmos.
Hope to replace fronts and center with LS50s and move Q100s to back.


Pioneer SC 85.
Crown XLS 1500 for front power.
Outlaw 5000; Emotiva A-500 for center, surround and zone 2 power.


----------



## KenM10759

xhattan said:


> All Kef here:
> 
> 
> Q100 as fronts and center.
> 3005 as Backs, SB, Front Heights.
> 4 HTB2 Subs.
> Soon, Energy ceiling speakers for Atmos.
> Hope to replace fronts and center with LS50s and move Q100s to back.
> 
> 
> Pioneer SC 85.
> Crown XLS 1500 for front power.
> Outlaw 5000; Emotiva A-500 for center, surround and zone 2 power.


Nice, but why not KEF CI160QR for ceiling? They're all over eBay for relatively cheap money, and match.


----------



## xhattan

KenM10759 said:


> Nice, but why not KEF CI160QR for ceiling? They're all over eBay for relatively cheap money, and match.



Yes, well I wasn´t really looking for ceiling speakers for my HT, but rather for the Zone 2 porch. So I got an extremely good deal for 2 pairs of Energy EAS-6C, $80 NIB for both pairs. I installed a pair in the porch and was extremely happy with performance. Took me a year to convince wife to make hole and install inside the house, so I am going that way. I can always go back to Kef if sound is lacking, but Energy has always delivered (my first HTIB was the fabulous Take Classic, long gone now).


Thanks!


----------



## KenM10759

I wish my son could convince his fiancé to allow 4 speakers in the ceiling of their "media room." She can't seem to warm up to the concept that insulation will fully cover the backs of them, it's not a source of heat loss. Not looking good, she's very stubborn once she gets something in her head. In the meantime there's 4 new KEF Ci200QR that I gave him, sitting in boxes. I got them very cheap, catching a deal on Craigslist from an installer who bought for a client and didn't need as many as they thought.


----------



## darthray

KenM10759 said:


> I wish my son could convince his fiancé to allow 4 speakers in the ceiling of their "media room." She can't seem to warm up to the concept that insulation will fully cover the backs of them, it's not a source of heat loss. Not looking good, she's very stubborn once she gets something in her head. In the meantime there's 4 new KEF Ci200QR that I gave him, sitting in boxes. I got them very cheap, catching a deal on Craigslist from an installer who bought for a client and didn't need as many as they thought.



Very sorry to see that


You point out it is a media room, not a living room.


Obviously your Son, Love his fiancé very much, and nothing we can do about that, Love is Love
I know that you are an audio person, you music, me movies.


Just going to be hard for you, telling your son that this and that could be done, for improvement, but without the girlfriend blessing, it may never happen


All the best, and sometime it is hard not to say something.
At least, We can rant over here


Ray


----------



## tgsweat

Focal 706v fronts on Denon 1713


----------



## outbackwack

Family room: Parasound A21, Parasound C2, Rotel RMB-1075, Oppo BDP-93
(FL/FR) Amphion Argon²
(C) Amphion Helium²
(LR/RR) Amphion Helium²
(Sub) Sunfire True Sub Super Junior

Basement: Harman Kardon AVR20ii
(4) Older Bose 301

Garage: Onkyo TX-DS595
Cambridge Soundworks Ensemble II system

Travel:
JBL Charge 2+ Bluetooth


----------



## mikeTRON250LM

Hello

I have a 5.0 of Pioneer Andrew Jones floor standing and Bookshelves with a HSU VTF15H subwoofer (upgraded the sub as the stock one was garbage).
I am currently looking to upgrade though as my towers were damaged most likely from my kids.


----------



## KenM10759

mikeTRON250LM said:


> Hello
> 
> I have a 5.0 of Pioneer Andrew Jones floor standing and Bookshelves with a HSU VTF15H subwoofer (upgraded the sub as the stock one was garbage).
> I am currently looking to upgrade though as my towers were damaged most likely from my kids.


Got a budget? Take this to the "speaker" sub forum. KEF Q series on sale cheap, can take some abuse, and sound great.


----------



## mikeTRON250LM

KenM10759 said:


> Got a budget? Take this to the "speaker" sub forum. KEF Q series on sale cheap, can take some abuse, and sound great.


I started a thread asking for input if you would like to pop in. 
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/89-speakers/2711841-lcr-upgrade-pioneer-ajs-what.html


----------



## Nick V

Bonus Room Theater: 

Front L/R - KEF LS50 (soon adding a third LS50 as a center channel and a 7' wide A/V rack that gets the speakers some more separation)
Subwoofer - Mirage BPS 400










Living Room:

Front L/C/R - GoldenEar 3D Array X passive soundbar
Subwoofer - Rythmik L12 (adding second L12 within next year)










Bedroom:

Front L/R - Tannoy Reveal 501a Active Studio Monitors
Subwoofer - Earthquake Sub-80X

Computer/Music Room:

Front L/R - M-Audio BX8 D2 Active Studio Monitors










Gym:

Front L/R - Paradigm Mini Monitors v3

Future Dedicated Theater Build:

BG Radia SA-320 (probably as Surround L/R) (likely adding 3x BG Radia SA-500 or 3 more SA-320's if I can find them for Front L/C/R & BG Radia SS-202 as Rear Surround L/R)










Office at Work:

Fostex PM0.4n Active Studio Monitors


----------



## darthray

Nick V said:


> Bonus Room Theater:
> 
> Front L/R - KEF LS50 (soon adding a third LS50 as a center channel and a 7' wide A/V rack that gets the speakers some more separation)
> Subwoofer - Mirage BPS 400
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Living Room:
> 
> Front L/C/R - GoldenEar 3D Array X passive soundbar
> Subwoofer - Rythmik L12 (adding second L12 within next year)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bedroom:
> 
> Front L/R - Tannoy Reveal 501a Active Studio Monitors
> Subwoofer - Earthquake Sub-80X
> 
> Computer/Music Room:
> 
> Front L/R - M-Audio BX8 D2 Active Studio Monitors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gym:
> 
> Front L/R - Paradigm Mini Monitors v3
> 
> Future Dedicated Theater Build:
> 
> BG Radia SA-320 (probably as Surround L/R) (likely adding 3x BG Radia SA-500 or 3 more SA-320's if I can find them for Front L/C/R & BG Radia SS-202 as Rear Surround L/R)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Office at Work:
> 
> Fostex PM0.4n Active Studio Monitors



Thanks for the pictures


How do you like these cold snap, so far
Edmonton/Cold Lake, we are almost neighbour 


Anyhow, thanks for sharing!


Ray


----------



## ganduy

JBl M2 Master Reference Monitors and JBL Sub18. Speakers are active with DSP in three Crown I-Tech 5000HD stereo amplifiers (6 x 1250 watts). Third Crown is bridged for sub.


----------



## KenM10759

Really nice speakers and room. Given the efficiency of those speakers and the power of the amps I don't know that I would be able to stay in the room long at a volume setting above "2", but it sure looks nice!


----------



## rhale64L7

Cool thread. I will add mine if Diy is OK. Mine are way to expensive 2 way monitors. With a SVS SB-16 ultra. I have 7 identical speakers.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick V

ganduy said:


> JBl M2 Master Reference Monitors and JBL Sub18. Speakers are active with DSP in three Crown I-Tech 5000HD stereo amplifiers (6 x 1250 watts). Third Crown is bridged for sub.


Awesome! This is the type of stuff that inspires me in my audio addiction!!


----------



## lizrussspike

rhale64L7 said:


> Cool thread. I will add mine if Diy is OK. Mine are way to expensive 2 way monitors. With a SVS SB-16 ultra. I have 7 identical speakers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Nice looking theater rhale64L7 and good looking speakers.


----------



## Nick V

darthray said:


> Thanks for the pictures
> 
> 
> How do you like these cold snap, so far
> Edmonton/Cold Lake, we are almost neighbour
> 
> 
> Anyhow, thanks for sharing!
> 
> 
> Ray


Every time I feel -40° I wonder what it is that keeps me living here. Then I relax with a nice glass of wine or a nice scotch in front of the fireplace with some high rez music playing and somehow I manage to cope.


----------



## YonathanZ

I have JBL Studio 230s as fronts, and a diy 12 inch sub that does 14.5hz at -3db in my room. 

Been wanting to add bipole/dipole surrounds for a while, but am saving for college now so they'll have to wait.


----------



## rhale64L7

lizrussspike said:


> Nice looking theater rhale64L7 and good looking speakers.


Well thank you. I wish the trim was done. Maybe some day in the near future. Lol.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## KenM10759

rhale64L7 said:


> Cool thread. I will add mine if Diy is OK. Mine are way to expensive 2 way monitors. With a SVS SB-16 ultra. I have 7 identical speakers.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Details on your DIY speakers please! The drivers, and the radiused front baffle material and method. Hard to tell, but are those also curved cabinets?


----------



## rhale64L7

Curved cabinets with a 1.750 thick front baffle. The baffle has 1/2" radius edges. The drivers are the Usher 8945p mid-woofer and the Scan Speak Discovery tweeter. The crossovers are matched by pairs. Every component is matched within 1% Mundorf resistor's Clarity Cap ESA with MR bypass caps. Solen 12 GA air wound coil's. Neotech ohno cast hookup wire. Each 1 cu ft. Speaker weighs over 60lbs. 

The imaging and soundstage are simply better than anything I have heard. 

My wife went with me to check out some equipment at a local dealer. They had some 802D B&W's that they were demoing. My wife looked at me and said boy them speakers are pretty but yours sound better. I was shocked at her opinion. But I agreed with her. Then she asked me how much they cost. When I told her she freaked out.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## darthray

Nick V said:


> Every time I feel -40° I wonder what it is that keeps me living here. Then I relax with a nice glass of wine or a nice scotch in front of the fireplace with some high rez music playing and somehow I manage to cope.



LOL


Same here!


And thanks to take a look at my Theater
Next week, it is suppose to be -2 to 0, those swigs are crazy, but normal around this part


Ray


----------



## thousandaire

Hi people, I am accumulating stuff for a home theatre and am wondering what I should do about speakers.

I have bought a Denon AVR-S720W receiver and am planning on a basic HT in the living room of my house. The room is 13' (feet) from TV wall to sofa wall, and 27' wide including a dining space that is 10' wide, so the actual HT space is 13'x17'. Ceilings 8'. No TV yet but probably it will be a 65" LED, maybe a cheapy such as Haier but maybe as high as a Sony XBR65X850D. The room could take a projector and I haven't totally ruled that out as an alternative, most viewing would be at night.

I want quality sound but not necessarily very loud since I easily get tinnitus from loud sounds, and there is a house next door has complained in the past (LOL but that was when I was DJing with 15" Peavey PA speakers and 400W amplifier, I don't do that anymore).

I usually hang out in my small family room which has a 40" TV and a Klipsch Promedia 2.1 speaker system. I like that little speaker system which has a 6.5" subwoofer and it has worked fine for 7 years and given me a good impression of Klipsch. That little powered 2.1 system sounds better (subwoofer!) than a 2.0 system (2 Paradigm Phantom or Titan spkrs) powered by a small Denon stereo receiver.

From about 20 to 25 years ago I have some entry level Paradigm speakers, 2 x Phantom and 2 x Titan (plus a single Atom I grabbed in a second hand store). I used these speakers with a couple of Denon 2 channel receivers until about 7 years ago when I switched to the Klipsch 2.1 system. I found the Phantoms were OK if boomy, and the Titans sounded flatter although with less bass. Paradigm redesigned the Phantoms later as short towers with 2 bass drivers instead of 1 and they sound better than my older versions.

*I am wondering if I should use these older Paradigm speakers as the base for the new HT system, or should I sell them and get a whole new set from Paradigm, Klipsch, Polk or other? * Basically I need a center channel speaker and a subwoofer for 5.1. I have spotted a local deal on a used Paradigm CC370 V3 center channel, but it is probably about 14 years old. Does an older speaker get degraded from normal use? Are the current lower-end speaker designs improved so they sound better than my 25 year old Phantoms & Titans?

As for a subwoofer, I guess I could look for a used Paradigm or Klipsch but again the question is whether used is worthwhile. Locally (W. Canada) a new Klipsch R10SW 10" is as low as $300 and R12SW 12" is $400.


----------



## Kai Winters

thousandaire said:


> Hi people, I am accumulating stuff for a home theatre and am wondering what I should do about speakers.
> 
> I have bought a Denon AVR-S720W receiver and am planning on a basic HT in the living room of my house. The room is 13' (feet) from TV wall to sofa wall, and 27' wide including a dining space that is 10' wide, so the actual HT space is 13'x17'. Ceilings 8'. No TV yet but probably it will be a 65" LED, maybe a cheapy such as Haier but maybe as high as a Sony XBR65X850D. The room could take a projector and I haven't totally ruled that out as an alternative, most viewing would be at night.
> 
> I want quality sound but not necessarily very loud since I easily get tinnitus from loud sounds, and there is a house next door has complained in the past (LOL but that was when I was DJing with 15" Peavey PA speakers and 400W amplifier, I don't do that anymore).
> 
> I usually hang out in my small family room which has a 40" TV and a Klipsch Promedia 2.1 speaker system. I like that little speaker system which has a 6.5" subwoofer and it has worked fine for 7 years and given me a good impression of Klipsch. That little powered 2.1 system sounds better (subwoofer!) than a 2.0 system (2 Paradigm Phantom or Titan spkrs) powered by a small Denon stereo receiver.
> 
> From about 20 to 25 years ago I have some entry level Paradigm speakers, 2 x Phantom and 2 x Titan (plus a single Atom I grabbed in a second hand store). I used these speakers with a couple of Denon 2 channel receivers until about 7 years ago when I switched to the Klipsch 2.1 system. I found the Phantoms were OK if boomy, and the Titans sounded flatter although with less bass. Paradigm redesigned the Phantoms later as short towers with 2 bass drivers instead of 1 and they sound better than my older versions.
> 
> *I am wondering if I should use these older Paradigm speakers as the base for the new HT system, or should I sell them and get a whole new set from Paradigm, Klipsch, Polk or other? * Basically I need a center channel speaker and a subwoofer for 5.1. I have spotted a local deal on a used Paradigm CC370 V3 center channel, but it is probably about 14 years old. Does an older speaker get degraded from normal use? Are the current lower-end speaker designs improved so they sound better than my 25 year old Phantoms & Titans?
> 
> As for a subwoofer, I guess I could look for a used Paradigm or Klipsch but again the question is whether used is worthwhile. Locally (W. Canada) a new Klipsch R10SW 10" is as low as $300 and R12SW 12" is $400.


Hi,
Are you happy with the sound of your current system speakers?
Do you have the budget to replace all of them with similar quality?
The CC370 is a very nice center and though it is a bit aged depending upon use...was it gently used?...it could be a good addition...also depends on price. If the seller is asking too much it is not worth it because of its' age. I would be concerned about the drying effects that can occur over time to the surrounds, etc. I just lost my Paradigm PDR-100 sub due to the surround failing most likely to drying and age as I don't push my stuff very hard.

If you have the budget to replace them all what would you replace them with? If you like the sound of Paradigm then stick with them. But I'd do my best to listen to some other brands even if it turns out you still prefer P's. Speakers sound will also change somewhat depending on the room, etc. they are in so if your room has changed or you have altered the room changing its' acoustics the sound will be altered.

There are several brands of speaker that are highly regarded by many of our forum members. Perhaps it is time to look into some of them and give then an audition in your room, buy what you like the most and return the rest.

Good luck and keep us informed.


----------



## darthray

rhale64L7 said:


> Cool thread. I will add mine if Diy is OK. Mine are way to expensive 2 way monitors. With a SVS SB-16 ultra. I have 7 identical speakers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk



Nothing wrong with DIY
7 identical speakers is rare to boot
Thanks for the pictures, much appreciated


Ray


----------



## darthray

rhale64L7 said:


> Curved cabinets with a 1.750 thick front baffle. The baffle has 1/2" radius edges. The drivers are the Usher 8945p mid-woofer and the Scan Speak Discovery tweeter. The crossovers are matched by pairs. Every component is matched within 1% Mundorf resistor's Clarity Cap ESA with MR bypass caps. Solen 12 GA air wound coil's. Neotech ohno cast hookup wire. Each 1 cu ft. Speaker weighs over 60lbs.
> 
> The imaging and soundstage are simply better than anything I have heard.
> 
> My wife went with me to check out some equipment at a local dealer. They had some 802D B&W's that they were demoing. My wife looked at me and said boy them speakers are pretty but yours sound better. I was shocked at her opinion. But I agreed with her. Then she asked me how much they cost. When I told her she freaked out.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk



Sound like nice solid cabinet and good drivers to boot
This remind me of my DIY days


Nice looking system, thank for the description.


Ray


----------



## GPBusa

*My Klipsch Setup*

Here's my setup... 
2002 Klipsch LaScalas, Birch Lacquer w/ black grilles, Front L/R
1999 Klipsch LaScalas, Birch Raw w/ brown grilles, Center
1988 Klipsch LaScalas, Birch Raw, Surround L/R

Other... 
Various Klipsch KG1, KG1.2's, KG2.2's, KG2.5's and a pair of CF-1's.


----------



## shivaji

GPBusa said:


> Here's my setup...
> 2002 Klipsch LaScalas, Birch Lacquer w/ black grilles, Front L/R
> 1999 Klipsch LaScalas, Birch Raw w/ brown grilles, Center
> 1988 Klipsch LaScalas, Birch Raw, Surround L/R
> 
> Other...
> Various Klipsch KG1, KG1.2's, KG2.2's, KG2.5's and a pair of CF-1's.


A full surround of LasScalas. Very cool.


----------



## Chazuk

Dali zensor 5.1 with e-12f sub will upload pics


----------



## rhale64L7

No problem with reference levels in that room with full LasCala's. Wow! 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## maxxpump

My setup consists of a pair of Kef cresta 10 speakers, two sets of Heco lab 2 speakers and a Samson Sumo 15" subwoofer.

This is a stock picture of our Heco Lab 2's, they are from 1983 and they only ever sold them for about a year and a half!










Here is a picture of the Samson subwoofer we have (I believe they were sold in 1985), it is rated at a 1kw RMS, and is a complete beast of a subwoofer. They sold two models one being 15" and the other been 18" we have the latter big speaker. 










We also have a pair of KRK Rokit 6 studio monitors and a pair of adam nearfield studio monitors.


----------



## steven59

Currently listening to


----------



## madaudio

maxxpump said:


> ........
> 
> This is a stock picture of our Heco Lab 2's, they are from 1983 and they only ever sold them for about a year and a half!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell.....?????!!!!!  Do you need an astronaut's licence to drive those things?????
> :laugh:


----------



## Brettinlux

Hi folks

I have a basic 5.1 system at the moment.

Wharfedale Diamond 10.5 floor standers,Sony centre and surround for now(Triangle surrounds and centre on order) and a AudioPro 8" sub.


----------



## jermar

I have a 5.1 with Axiom M22s and HSU 1225 Tube sub. The in wall speaker is so I can rotate the TV towards the kitchen.


----------



## jeffs316

I have Energy CF 50's as my front right and front left, Energy CC-10 Center Speaker, Energy CF-30's as my rear right and rear left and i have two energy take classic satellites as my height atmos/dts x speakers for a 5.1.2 setup! They are connected to a Denon Avr-x2200w Receiver and i have a Visio P Series (P65-C1) 4k with HDR/Dolby Vision and WCG Tv. 

For budget speakers they sound great and rock my house. Anyone else have the energy's?


----------



## darthray

GPBusa said:


> Here's my setup...
> 2002 Klipsch LaScalas, Birch Lacquer w/ black grilles, Front L/R
> 1999 Klipsch LaScalas, Birch Raw w/ brown grilles, Center
> 1988 Klipsch LaScalas, Birch Raw, Surround L/R
> 
> Other...
> Various Klipsch KG1, KG1.2's, KG2.2's, KG2.5's and a pair of CF-1's.





Tomas2 said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Am a newbie to the AVS forum so greetings to all. @*GPBusa* really awesome set of LaScalas !!
> 
> 
> Home Theater
> _ROTEL RC-1580MK2
> (5) M&K MPS-1611P
> (1) M&K V10
> TECHNICS SP-25_
> 
> Recording Studio
> _(5) JBL LSR28P
> (1) JBL LSR12P_



Two post, with old school stuff
And Thanks for the pictures


Welcome to this Thread.


Ray


Ray


----------



## GPBusa

darthray said:


> Two post, with old school stuff
> And Thanks for the pictures
> 
> Welcome to this Thread.
> Ray





rhale64L7 said:


> No problem with reference levels in that room with full LasCala's. Wow!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Thanks and hello to everyone... Though I've been a member for a long time, I don't get over here to post very often. I spend most of my time over at the Klipsch forums. 

I started with a pair of Fortes in 1989 and have been working my way up ever since. I've been fortunate to have owned 15 different Klipsch models and over 20 pair in the last 26 years. 

And yes, reference levels are a cake walk, even though I'm sitting 12 feet from the pair in the corners.


----------



## madaudio

jeffs316 said:


> .......
> For budget speakers they sound great and rock my house. Anyone else have the energy's?


I have an Energy CC1 Centre, Energy 10" sub, and Energy connoisseur C1 surrounds


----------



## teriba

Living Room - Sonos Playbar
Bonus Room - Axiom M3 Bookshelfs
Home Theatre - In Progress


----------



## kokeaa

Hi All, 

Im pretty new member (but been reading long time for information here) 

I´m running my set up with 
Q Acoustics 3050 fronts,
3090C Center
3010 Rear. 

Having the room renovated now so the speakers are not hooked up at the moment. 
Still missing a sub but will buy one as soon as the room is ready, also adding 4 atmos when the ceiling is refitted. 

/Kokeaa


----------



## Q Acoustics

kokeaa said:


> I´m running my set up with
> Q Acoustics 3050 fronts,
> 3090C Center
> 3010 Rear.
> 
> /Kokeaa


Hi Kokeaa,

Many thanks for choosing Q Acoustics speakers.

best regards


----------



## kokeaa

Q Acoustics said:


> Hi Kokeaa,
> 
> Many thanks for choosing Q Acoustics speakers.
> 
> best regards


Thank you!
I´m so glad I did, not the most common one here in Sweden and didn't know any friend with them but read up a lot about them before deciding and I'm really happy I bought them. Sounds really great and the are very nice on the eye to


----------



## Hyfi

Main LR System-
Clearfield Continentals (early von Schweiekert)

HT LR system-
Clearfield Continentals (via pre outs to main rig)
Dynaudio Audience 122c
Polk Monitor 30 sII rears
Mirage om-12 sub

Family Room system 1-
JM Labs Tantal 509s

Family Room System 2-
Dynaudio Audience 82s

Office System-
Dynaudio Audience 42s


----------



## ramseyd

Here is my setup, Polk all around with my old Sony sub, which died last night. Going with the Polk PSW505 or BIC F-12.


----------



## Adamg (Ret-Navy)

I currently have a 13.2 and/or 9.2.4 set up

Using:

FL & FR = SVS MTS-01's Towers
C = SVS MCS-01
FWL & FWR SVS STS-01 Slim Towers
SR & SL = Klipsch F3 Towers
FHL & FHR = SVS SCS Mini towers
SRL & SRR = Klipsch S3's
ATMOS Surround Height L & R = Klipsch 140SA
L & R Subs = SVS PB=13 Ultras
Amp = Emotiva XPA-5
AVR = Denon 7200WA
Oppo UDP-203
PS4 Pro
Roku Ultra
Playstation VR system
Sony XBR85x940d

Live in the Tampa/Sarasota FL area and would be happy to demo and share first hand knowledge with other Audiophiles.


----------



## gottajam

Nice looking system Adamg. I have never really been into surround systems. But yours looks well thought out and very immersive. I wish I lived closer, I would take you up on your offer and stop by to check it out.




Adamg (Ret-Navy) said:


> I currently have a 13.2 and/or 9.2.4 set up
> 
> Using:
> 
> FL & FR = SVS MTS-01's Towers
> C = SVS MCS-01
> FWL & FWR SVS STS-01 Slim Towers
> SR & SL = Klipsch F3 Towers
> FHL & FHR = SVS SCS Mini towers
> SRL & SRR = Klipsch S3's
> ATMOS Surround Height L & R = Klipsch 140SA
> L & R Subs = SVS PB=13 Ultras
> Amp = Emotiva XPA-5
> AVR = Denon 7200WA
> Oppo UDP-203
> PS4 Pro
> Roku Ultra
> Playstation VR system
> Sony XBR85x940d
> 
> Live in the Tampa/Sarasota FL area and would be happy to demo and share first hand knowledge with other Audiophiles.


----------



## Adamg (Ret-Navy)

gottajam said:


> Nice looking system Adamg. I have never really been into surround systems. But yours looks well thought out and very immersive. I wish I lived closer, I would take you up on your offer and stop by to check it out.


Thank you kindly. It is the result of push pull evolution. Me pushing and pulling my wife into believing all these speakers are barely noticeable by visitors  My next step is to upgrade the PB13's to PB16's. The savinging has already commenced.


----------



## bkedwin

Current Setup 
Kef XQ5 Front Towers
Kef XQ 2c Center Channel
Kef Xq1 Rear Surrounds
SVS Pb13 Ultra Subwoofer

Marantz AV7702mkII PreAmp
Emotiva XPA-5 Amp

Pioneer Kuro Pro-111fd Display

Oppo BDP-93 Blu-Ray

PS4 Gaming System


----------



## KenM10759

bkedwin said:


> Current Setup
> Kef XQ5 Front Towers
> Kef XQ 2c Center Channel
> Kef Xq1 Rear Surrounds
> SVS Pb13 Ultra Subwoofer
> 
> Marantz AV7702mkII PreAmp
> Emotiva XPA-5 Amp
> 
> Pioneer Kuro Pro-111fd Display
> 
> Oppo BDP-93 Blu-Ray
> 
> PS4 Gaming System


Very nice components there! It does seem the KEF XQ speakers might be the ones voted "Most Likely To Be Upgraded" next. Wait and see what KEF's next move is, probably an announcement within a month on the current Q series. The XQ series were produced from 2002 to 2006, so not terribly old. The thing is that the Uni-Q driver has seem continual improvement.

Nice subwoofer, great pre-pro and a good powerful amp you have there.


----------



## KenM10759

That's a BIG picture of a stock speaker, and one that only a few people might love from the looks.

If you own those how about a photo of them installed in your listening space?


----------



## pillguy8

I have Klipsch speakers


----------



## KenM10759

pillguy8 said:


> I have Klipsch speakers


I have a car with four wheels and four doors.


----------



## Nosferatu

Adamg (Ret-Navy) said:


> I currently have a 13.2 and/or 9.2.4 set up
> 
> Using:
> 
> FL & FR = SVS MTS-01's Towers
> C = SVS MCS-01
> FWL & FWR SVS STS-01 Slim Towers
> SR & SL = Klipsch F3 Towers
> FHL & FHR = SVS SCS Mini towers
> SRL & SRR = Klipsch S3's
> ATMOS Surround Height L & R = Klipsch 140SA
> L & R Subs = SVS PB=13 Ultras
> Amp = Emotiva XPA-5
> AVR = Denon 7200WA
> Oppo UDP-203
> PS4 Pro
> Roku Ultra
> Playstation VR system
> Sony XBR85x940d
> 
> Live in the Tampa/Sarasota FL area and would be happy to demo and share first hand knowledge with other Audiophiles.


System looks good. I used to own Klipsch several years ago. I had the RB-61 and RC-52 and it was my first "real" setup to get an idea of what good sound can actually sound like. 

I'm also in the Tampa area like you. I posted my rig up here several weeks ago in this thread. I've since added a sweet simulator to the room which really only was allowed in there because I have such an awesome wife.  I'm not posting the entire rig in here again but feel free to bump my build thread linked below and give it a bump. Given the components I'm surprised not too many people had much to say. Oh well my enjoyment at the end of the day...

Only thing different from when I posted my thread (and pictured below) was I added some nice cable management so the rig doesn't look like a mess of wires. I also added my old Nexus 5 to the wheel to project secondary gauges off the projector but this is a speaker thread so I'll stop there. 

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/29-wh...on/2702473-theater-room-racing-simulator.html


----------



## darthray

Adamg (Ret-Navy) said:


> Thank you kindly. It is the result of push pull evolution. Me pushing and pulling my wife into believing all these speakers are barely noticeable by visitors  My next step is to upgrade the PB13's to PB16's. The savinging has already commenced.



You will not be disappointed with either sub 
If you have a big room, I would save the $500 extra for a PB16.
My room is on the medium side, and still got two PB13 when only one was required


Bass wise, they never did bottom on me (set at the 20Hz tune), and the buttkickers did often (turn down very low now, for minimal effect [in a room on cement with two heavy carpet, no tactile transmission]).


Ray


----------



## drunkpenguin

KenM10759 said:


> pillguy8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have Klipsch speakers
> 
> 
> 
> I have a car with four wheels and four doors.
Click to expand...


You should get a spare just in case. You never know when the cops might throw a spike strip at you and youll really wish you had one.


----------



## ronald gaines

*My Home theater*

M&K S150THX front L/R/C M&K SS150THX surround L/R and L/R surround Back also M&K MX-350THX sub


----------



## Rgarc

My Home theater:

Still using Boston Acoustics System 8000:

5.1
Micro 80 satellites
Micro 80 Pv sub

I bought them when they first came out and they have outlasted the rest of my home theater system.

I am thinking about updating to RSL or SVS systems for my new home theater in an atmos setup, but I am going to keep the Bostons in a secondary home theater area. I really like the Boston sound. I have not had a chance to listen to the other systems but my research and budget led me to these choices. If anyone is familiar with these older BA's, I would like to know how the RSL's and SVS's compare with the Bostons.


----------



## MikeyIdaho

Finally getting around to posting on here. Just finished setting up my new Klipsch Reference Premiere 5.1 for my apartment living room. 
RP-160M fronts 
RP-250C 
RP-150M rears (not pictured) 
R-110SW 
Just completed today after lots of tinkering, over the past months. Had some RP-260F towers I traded for two sets of RP-160Ms so I could have a pair in my bedroom. I felt the towers overpowered the small room and this feels more balanced


----------



## KenM10759

Nice looking setup. What stands are those? They seem perfectly matched to the RP160's with a big top plate.


----------



## darthray

MikeyIdaho said:


> Finally getting around to posting on here. Just finished setting up my new Klipsch Reference Premiere 5.1 for my apartment living room.
> RP-160M fronts
> RP-250C
> RP-150M rears (not pictured)
> R-110SW
> Just completed today after lots of tinkering, over the past months. Had some RP-260F towers I traded for two sets of RP-160Ms so I could have a pair in my bedroom. I felt the towers overpowered the small room and this feels more balanced



Nicely done.
Your main look at equal distance from your center.
Also, I see from your picture that you have angle-up your center


Ray


----------



## na_rsx

*Pioneer SC-LX701
Panamax MR4000
AV Infinity AIRCOM T8*
*Episode 700 Series:*
-Front towers
-Center
-Rear bookshelves
*Pioneer Atmos Modules*
-Front
-Rear
*Polk Audio WSW505
Martin Logan Dynamo 300*
Mediabridge 12 gauge wire and Sewell banana plugs


----------



## MrDickerson

MikeyIdaho said:


> Finally getting around to posting on here. Just finished setting up my new Klipsch Reference Premiere 5.1 for my apartment living room.
> RP-160M fronts
> RP-250C
> RP-150M rears (not pictured)
> R-110SW
> Just completed today after lots of tinkering, over the past months. Had some RP-260F towers I traded for two sets of RP-160Ms so I could have a pair in my bedroom. I felt the towers overpowered the small room and this feels more balanced


Nice, Love Klipsch!! Just got mine setup tonight.


----------



## Vtgtreasure

*IT-2480 FMU BT - Intex*

I have IT-2480 FMU BT speakers, those are quite old now. Now I am looking to buy Logitech z313 2.1 speakers from ebay, hope


----------



## KenM10759

Vtgtreasure said:


> I have IT-2480 FMU BT speakers, those are quite old now. Now I am looking to buy Logitech z313 2.1 speakers from ebay, hope


Hold off on those Logitech if you can and either save up for something better or look around for something used on your local Craigslist. You can do better.

Find some possibilities and start a new thread in this "Speakers" section before buying. Folks here can help you make a rational decision that's right for your budget and your needs, getting you the nest quality sound for the money.


----------



## Snarl

Currently...

Mains: Polk RTi A9's
Center: Polk CSi A6
Sub: Paradigm: PSW-2100

Not likley to add any Rears, just moving to a smaller house (Smaller TV/Music Area) and have been focusing more on 2 Channel these days.


----------



## darthray

MrDickerson said:


> Nice, Love Klipsch!! Just got mine setup tonight.



Nice room acoustic
Never seen that done, that way before


Just a way to say, Thanks for posting and Welcome to AVS
Just couldn't resist


Seriously, welcome and post again, sometime everyone need a little humor.




Ray


----------



## skept3k

All these setups got me so jealous. I just got a OLED C6P last week, and a pair of Micca MB42X Bookshelf Speakers. Just waiting for the Denon receiver to be delivered. 

Got to start somewhere.


----------



## garnuts

skept3k said:


> All these setups got me so jealous. I just got a OLED C6P last week, and a pair of Micca MB42X Bookshelf Speakers. Just waiting for the Denon receiver to be delivered.
> 
> Got to start somewhere.


That's right you got to start somewhere... but if you spend time on AVS Forum, you will never be finished!

I've got a lot of gear, but I don't have an OLED That looks like a great TV, enjoy it!


----------



## subacabra

Just upgraded my front stage with PSA Mt-110's/110c.
Def Tech Sm55's now front height duty.
DT Pm1000's surrounds
DT Pm800's rear surrounds
Subs still PSA v1500 and 15v
Woot!


----------



## exsomnis

Hello folks - my speakers are entry level:

Pioneer BS22
Pioneer FS52
Pioneer SW-8MK2
Elac B6
Elac UB5


----------



## darthray

skept3k said:


> All these setups got me so jealous. I just got a OLED C6P last week, and a pair of Micca MB42X Bookshelf Speakers. Just waiting for the Denon receiver to be delivered.
> 
> Got to start somewhere.



That's right, everyone got to start somewhere, and nothing wrong with that
Took me lot's of years to get where, I am now
Reading these forums, are a good place to start getting inform education for your future up-grades.
Enjoy what you got, and when time to do up-grade, just get excited like a little kid before Christmas



garnuts said:


> That's right you got to start somewhere... but if you spend time on AVS Forum, you will never be finished!
> 
> I've got a lot of gear, but I don't have an OLED That looks like a great TV, enjoy it!



LOL
So true!
The more time we spend around here, the more we want something new



exsomnis said:


> Hello folks - my speakers are entry level:
> 
> Pioneer BS22
> Pioneer FS52
> Pioneer SW-8MK2
> Elac B6
> Elac UB5



Thanks for posting and Enjoy


Ray


----------



## Jaurhead

skept3k said:


> All these setups got me so jealous. I just got a OLED C6P last week, and a pair of Micca MB42X Bookshelf Speakers. Just waiting for the Denon receiver to be delivered.
> 
> Got to start somewhere.


Indeed, we all start somewhere! This was my first setup a few years ago. I've posted it a few times - it never fails to make me laugh. Starting with an OLED is nothing to scoff at, though. Kudos!


----------



## Jaurhead

KenM10759 said:


> Nice looking setup. What stands are those? They seem perfectly matched to the RP160's with a big top plate.


I believe that's the foot that comes with the RP-160M's. Gah, I love the look of Klipsch so much....


----------



## KenM10759

Jaurhead said:


> I believe that's the foot that comes with the RP-160M's. Gah, I love the look of Klipsch so much....


Oh, OK. That makes sense about the base of the speakers. So now I wonder what size the top plate of those stands is underneath that base.

Funny thing about the looks of a speaker. I actually _strongly dislike_ that "in your face" look of the copper-ceramic drivers. Too bold for me, which is fine because I don't care for the sound of them either. Of course putting the grills on changes their "personality", just as my speakers do. To each their own.


----------



## skept3k

Jaurhead said:


> Indeed, we all start somewhere! This was my first setup a few years ago. I've posted it a few times - it never fails to make me laugh. Starting with an OLED is nothing to scoff at, though. Kudos!


Pro cable managment right there, looks like Spidermans apartment


----------



## JimMeader

Downloaded the latest Moode image
http://moodeaudio.org/ 

for my Raspberry Pi-3 which utlizes a HifiBerry Dac Pro
https://www.hifiberry.com/products/dacplus/

configured a 5 volt, 24 Watt power supply to work with the PI-3
http://www.frys.com/product/8381417?...H:MAIN_RSLT_PG


System 
Dac RCA out to Behringer FBQ1502HD Ultragraph High-Definition 15-Band Equalizer which has a sub out to my Klipsch 12 in sub
http://www.zzounds.com/item--BEHFBQ1502HD?siid=186892

from the Behringer to a Crown XLS 1002 stereo amp
http://www.crownaudio.com/en/products/xls-1002

which powers my 20 year old Mission Argonauts 4 Ohm speakers
http://www.stereophile.com/content/m...0OrDoBKLv7f.97

this all runs flawlessly thru a web interface it just works sitting on my couch

all music direct from CD's via Exact Copy which are stored on a WesternDigital 6 teraByte drive 
http://www.exactaudiocopy.de/en/


----------



## Jaurhead

KenM10759 said:


> Oh, OK. That makes sense about the base of the speakers. So now I wonder what size the top plate of those stands is underneath that base.
> 
> Funny thing about the looks of a speaker. I actually _strongly dislike_ that "in your face" look of the copper-ceramic drivers. Too bold for me, which is fine because I don't care for the sound of them either. Of course putting the grills on changes their "personality", just as my speakers do. To each their own.


And I really, really enjoy that look! Right now I have HTD Lvl 3's, which have white drivers, but I've opted to keep the grilles on. My only experience with Klipsch speakers is from sitting in Fry's demo rooms over the years. With such limited exposure, I can't say I prefer them over anything else...and I'll probably stick with ribbon tweeters anyways. 

Your insight is always appreciated, Ken. I'm glad I could provide an answer to a question you had


----------



## Maddmaster

Def Tech
Front L & R - Mythos ST
Center - Mythos 10 and 8
Surrounds (Height, Side & Rear) - Mythos Gem XL
Sub - Supercube Reference

SVS Sub - SB13 Ultra


----------



## emma015

*Best of all*

thanx for sharing !!!lucky to read this.


----------



## pjl63

My 2-channel speakers are Totem Dreamcatchers


My 5.1 setup is a Paradigm CC-170, Paradigm Mini Monitor v.3 L&R, and Paradigm Atom v.3 rear. Currently using a 12" JL car sub in a sealed box as my subwoofer.


----------



## gottajam

Hey pjl63. Sounds like a nice system. Can you post a couple pics?




pjl63 said:


> My 2-channel speakers are Totem Dreamcatchers
> 
> 
> My 5.1 setup is a Paradigm CC-170, Paradigm Mini Monitor v.3 L&R, and Paradigm Atom v.3 rear. Currently using a 12" JL car sub in a sealed box as my subwoofer.


----------



## pjl63

gottajam said:


> Hey pjl63. Sounds like a nice system. Can you post a couple pics?


Thanks. Unfortunately I'm in the process of moving, so I don't have my surround system hooked up right now. Setting up my basement theater is down on the bottom of the priority list.




The Dreamcatchers I currently have up for sale to fund an upgrade since my main sound system is going from bedroom use to the living room.


----------



## jomartz

I had a home office, but transformed it into my cave. My current system is:

Philharmonic Affordable Accuracy Monitors as Main speakers
Philharmonic Affordable Accuracy Center Channel
Philips-Magnavox 3-way surround speakers
Dayton Sub-1000 subwoofers (2)
Sony STR-DH550 receiver
Sony XBR65X750D TV + Mac Mini + Apple TV + PS3

Everything hooked up with HDMI cables for the video and 16-Gauge speaker wire and banana plugs for the audio.


----------



## RookieMistake

I've been lurking on this forum for a few months now.

I currently have a Sony dn1060 AVR and a pair of RCA 40-5016 speakers I bought probably 20 years ago. 

This is why I've been lurking, the AVR was my first upgrade because I use the zone 2 for outdoor speakers. I really like having some tunes while playing with the kids/dog in the back yard.

Next will be speakers... but that's a matter for another post. I've learned a lot already, so thanks for the knowledge. Seems like a great community here


----------



## TheCarFather

Just registered in here after doing lots and lots of research before purchasing my first home theater set-up. Just finished setting everything up a couple days ago, still fine tuning it but so far it's sounding amazing!

LG 50PK550 Plasma TV
Denon X1200W AVR
Pioneer SP-FS52 Fronts
Pioneer SP-C22 Center
Pioneer SP-BS22 Rears
BIC F12 Subwoofer x2

Currently I mostly stream Netflix with my Chromecast, and also have a cheap Phillips Blu-Ray player. I plan on upgrading my Blu-Ray player in the near future, and may add the Pioneer SP-T22A's onto my front towers very soon.


----------



## Paraneer

I just have two speakers and a sub.

Here are my Dynaudio Focus 260's and REL T1 subwoofer...


----------



## shivaji

Paraneer said:


> I just have two speakers and a sub.
> 
> Here are my Dynaudio Focus 260's and REL T1 subwoofer..
> 
> Very nice system. Love the look of your TV stand and how well it blends with the wood of your speakers and audio rack.


----------



## Paraneer

Thanks Shivaji,

I had the TV stand and audio rack prior to buying the speakers. I thought they would be a good match with the existing wood but your never quite sure. When I brought them home, I was pleasantly surprised by just how well they matched.


----------



## espinazo

*my set up*

Front: Monitor Audio MR2
centre: Monitor Audio MR
surround: B&W M1
subwoofer: Earthquake sub-80


Any comments abt this set-up?


----------



## espinazo

*someone help me*

Hey guys can anybody help me figured out if these set up is possible.

I just ordered a class "T" Toppin 22 mini-amplifier and already have a Micca MB42 bookshelfs and i want to use them with my earthquake sub, is it possible to do so?

thanx.


----------



## hsean

I have two klipsch ceiling speakers that have two areas inputs for speaker wire .will it hurt if I put a jumper between the two?


----------



## shivaji

espinazo said:


> Hey guys can anybody help me figured out if these set up is possible.
> 
> I just ordered a class "T" Toppin 22 mini-amplifier and already have a Micca MB42 bookshelfs and i want to use them with my earthquake sub, is it possible to do so?
> 
> thanx.


So, your Topping does not have a subwoofer out, so one way to do what you want to do is explained in the link. 
https://www.upscaleaudio.com/pages/subwoofer-tips


----------



## darthray

shivaji said:


> So, your Topping does not have a subwoofer out, so one way to do what you want to do is explained in the link.
> https://www.upscaleaudio.com/pages/subwoofer-tips



It is.
See my reply to the OP



espinazo said:


> Hey guys can anybody help me figured out if these set up is possible.
> 
> I just ordered a class "T" Toppin 22 mini-amplifier and already have a Micca MB42 bookshelfs and i want to use them with my earthquake sub, is it possible to do so?
> 
> thanx.



This thread is more about showing your speakers.
I suggest, that you start your own thread here:
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/113-subwoofers-bass-transducers/
This is the place where most people about knowledge about subs, can help you


I think, it can be done, so good luck in your search.


Ray


----------



## espinazo

thank for your reply guys.


----------



## TheCarFather

Adding some pictures of my set up. Pioneer Andrew Jones speakers, with dual Bic F12 subwoofers. Being fed by a Denon X1200W AVR.








[/url]2017-02-14_08-07-27 by strauss95, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]2017-02-14_08-07-12 by strauss95, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]2017-02-14_08-07-39 by strauss95, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]2017-02-14_08-07-49 by strauss95, on Flickr[/IMG]

You may notice in one of the pictures my center is on top of the AVR, that was the very first day I had the system. I since added a shelf to get it off the AVR, along with stands to raise my front towers a bit. Hopefully I will add the Pioneer Atmos speakers to my front towers soon.


----------



## KenM10759

Looks good. You seem to have good spatial relationship between speakers, subs and seating. Perhaps not easy, but you might improve the center channel effect and ease neck strain if you could lower the TV screen to sit just above the center speaker.


----------



## coyote-1

Here's a 3D mockup of my room arrangement:










The speakers are an unassuming decade-old DefTech ProCinema 60 system, that sounds good enough that I see no need to replace it. Especially after DT recently replaced a blown driver FOR FREE (what spectacular customer service!). So the sub is behind the new Sony XBR65X850D. The center is on the shelf right under the TV, the fronts are also in that stand. The surrounds are the black things hanging on the walls.

Behind the corner table, on the floor, are the rear surrounds. Those are an old (but still completely functional) pair of Bose 2.2 bookshelf speakers. The arrangement is not perfect.... but then again I'm not really a movie watcher and I don't do video games, so I don't quite have the demand for perfect placement of every sound. I use it mostly to watch sports, where deleting the center channel and cranking up the surrounds has the wonderful result of deleting annoying TV announcers and thereby making one feel more "at the arena". And even with the imperfections, it still sounds awesome. It's the combo of large enough & detailed enough screen plus all-enveloping audio that draws you in.


----------



## Azreil24

My system is an entry level one, but I love it still.

Amp: Marantz PM6005
Speakers: Dali Zensor 7
DAC: iFi Nano iDSD & CS4398 Marantz Built-in
Cables: Mogami W3103/W2965/W2964 with Nakamichi/Neutrik/RAMM Audio Connectors

These are older pictures, don't have any fresh ones


----------



## TheCarFather

KenM10759 said:


> Looks good. You seem to have good spatial relationship between speakers, subs and seating. Perhaps not easy, but you might improve the center channel effect and ease neck strain if you could lower the TV screen to sit just above the center speaker.


Thank you, I've been constantly tweaking everything as I spend more time listening along with learning more about it all. For instance, I originally had the surrounds mounted high near my ceiling, but just lowered them yesterday to get them to the proper height. I ran audyssey once again, and found I had to lower the levels of the surrounds after the calibration. One issue I'm still having is not getting an equal amount of volume from each. Because my seating positions are closer to one surround since both positions are not dead center. Is that just something I will have to deal with given my current layout? 

I do plan on lowering my TV soon as well, mounted it high like that years ago when I didn't know any better. As I keep reading and learning, I keep adjusting things as I see fit. But overall this budget system sounds MILES better than my old home theater in a box. The amount of bass is amazing from the dual F12's, I love it!


----------



## daves369

YES Christmas Toys.................

I had posted earlier and am not sure if I can update a post so I am just adding a new one! I know this is for speakers but I see most people are including their whole systems. Mine has updated to.......

LG 65B6, Denon AVR-X6300H, Emotiva XPA-3, OPPO-203, Sony 5 DVD/CD player, Xbox 1s, PS 3, Pioneer PL-514 turntable.

Now for the stuff this thread is really about..........

Klipsch: RC-64, RF-63, RS-52 x4, RP-140sa x4, and SVS PC-13 Ultra x2.

Love it but I am crazy for base. Now that I have 2 I would love to have 4 PC-13s! It's never going to happen. Now I need to get some work done on my room to make it worth all of the money I have spent on product. I know you are all enjoying your toys as much as I am enjoying mine. Go Atmos and DTS:X! Go 4K, HDR and hopefully soon Dolby Vision! Go Base and Power!

Take care.


----------



## Yosh70

Hey looks good!....oh wait, I dont see anything.


----------



## madaudio

TheCarFather said:


> I do plan on lowering my TV soon as well, mounted it high like that years ago when I didn't know any better. As I keep reading and learning, I keep adjusting things as I see fit. But overall this budget system sounds MILES better than my old home theater in a box. The amount of bass is amazing from the dual F12's, I love it!


Double check your natural line of sight from you normal seated position before lowering your tv.

Too many people offering advice in these forums about tv height without taking in to account individual circumstances.

I notice from your pics that you have what looks like recliner chair seating. If so, before resorting to lowering the tv, sit in your recliner chair, recline to you normal viewing angle, with your head resting againt the back of the seat (NOT with you head pulled forward away from the back of the seat - that is where neck strain can come in!!). Do you have to tilt you head up to look at the tv? If not, the tv is not too high.

My tv is sitting high on a very high cabinet, and in my natural fully reclined position, I actually have to move my eyeballs DOWN to look at the TV. Havc sometimes resorted to putting a cushion behind my neck/head to bring my direct line of site DOWN (not up) to look directly at TV. Or not push the recliner all the way back, which would result in my direct line of sight aimed ABOVE the TV at the ceiling!!!!

On the other hand, if that two-seater is NOT a recliner, maybe the tv is too high! But even so, do the "sit" test: sit in you viewing chair. Rest your head back against the back of the chair (or not, depending on how you normally sit when watching your tv). Once settled, where are your eyes naturally aligned: below, at, or above the TV? That will tell you where your tv needs to be. NOT some fixed rule that assumes everybody is sitting with back and neck straight, and line of sight parallel to the floor.


----------



## thousandaire

TheCarFather said:


> Adding some pictures of my set up. Pioneer Andrew Jones speakers, with dual Bic F12 subwoofers. Being fed by a Denon X1200W AVR.
> ...
> Hopefully I will add the Pioneer Atmos speakers to my front towers soon.


I have the same Pioneer centre channel and am thinking of getting their towers like you have. You must like the sound so far, since you are adding their Atmos speakers?

I like the centre channel so far but need to do a lot more test viewing/listening and room changes.


----------



## TheCarFather

thousandaire said:


> I have the same Pioneer centre channel and am thinking of getting their towers like you have. You must like the sound so far, since you are adding their Atmos speakers?
> 
> I like the centre channel so far but need to do a lot more test viewing/listening and room changes.


The towers are very impressive, very happy with them so far. The whole package flows really well together. After I add the Atmos modules, I may upgrade my subs in the future.


----------



## TCFOLSOM

Just joined the forum...current set-up includes

MAIN SOUND ROOM
B&W Diamond 803
McIntosh PreAmp - C220
McIntosh Amp - MC152
ProJect Carbon Turntable w/Grado Cart.
OPPO 105D dvd/cd player


----------



## jcchiefsfan

Paraneer said:


> Thanks Shivaji,
> 
> I had the TV stand and audio rack prior to buying the speakers. I thought they would be a good match with the existing wood but your never quite sure. When I brought them home, I was pleasantly surprised by just how well they matched.


I agree with Shivaji ,that looks fantastic! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using Tapatalk


----------



## darthray

TheCarFather said:


> Adding some pictures of my set up. Pioneer Andrew Jones speakers, with dual Bic F12 subwoofers. Being fed by a Denon X1200W AVR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]2017-02-14_08-07-27 by strauss95, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]2017-02-14_08-07-12 by strauss95, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]2017-02-14_08-07-39 by strauss95, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]2017-02-14_08-07-49 by strauss95, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> You may notice in one of the pictures my center is on top of the AVR, that was the very first day I had the system. I since added a shelf to get it off the AVR, along with stands to raise my front towers a bit. Hopefully I will add the Pioneer Atmos speakers to my front towers soon.



Thanks for the pictures.
They are worth a thousand words


My compliment for putting your main on stand, this way they are closer to your center for tweeter match, since your center is also on a stand.
Well done


Ray


----------



## jcchiefsfan

I thought I should post my system on here finally instead of just checking everyone else's and commenting occasionally! 

Onkyo TX-NR838 Receiver 
Klipsch RF -82 82II Reference front 
Klipsch R-250C Reference Center 
Klipsch RS -52 MKII Reference Surround for Rear
Klipsch R-110SW 10" Subwoofer 

I am planning on upgrading my center channel sometime this year and also adding another R -110SW sub and a pair of Klipsch atmos speaker's and that should get me by until we move. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCarFather

I just added a pair of Polk T15's for rear surrounds to go 7.2 with my set-up. I know the Polk's are not great speakers, but figured they would work well enough as rears. 








[/url]2017-02-19_02-22-43 by strauss95, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]2017-02-19_02-23-20 by strauss95, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## darthray

TCFOLSOM said:


> Just joined the forum...current set-up includes
> 
> MAIN SOUND ROOM
> B&W Diamond 803
> McIntosh PreAmp - C220
> McIntosh Amp - MC152
> ProJect Carbon Turntable w/Grado Cart.
> OPPO 105D dvd/cd player



Thanks for joining and sharing.
But we need pictures with such great gears


Ray


----------



## darthray

jcchiefsfan said:


> I thought I should post my system on here finally instead of just checking everyone else's and commenting occasionally!
> 
> Onkyo TX-NR838 Receiver
> Klipsch RF -82 82II Reference front
> Klipsch R-250C Reference Center
> Klipsch RS -52 MKII Reference Surround for Rear
> Klipsch R-110SW 10" Subwoofer
> 
> I am planning on upgrading my center channel sometime this year and also adding another R -110SW sub and a pair of Klipsch atmos speaker's and that should get me by until we move.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using Tapatalk



Any pictures?


Ray


----------



## darthray

TheCarFather said:


> I just added a pair of Polk T15's for rear surrounds to go 7.2 with my set-up. I know the Polk's are not great speakers, but figured they would work well enough as rears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]2017-02-19_02-22-43 by strauss95, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]2017-02-19_02-23-20 by strauss95, on Flickr[/IMG]



Very well done to put those two rear surrounds in that space, love the placement


Enjoy those movies with 7.1 recording.
I also have a 7.2 system, but when a movie is 5.1, I leave it at that, so the 7.1 only come active when the recording is done that way, just didn't care for a 5.1 recording matrix into 7.1.
Try both and decide what you like better


Thanks for sharing.


Ray


----------



## JBrax

KenM10759 said:


> Jaurhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that's the foot that comes with the RP-160M's. Gah, I love the look of Klipsch so much....
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, OK. That makes sense about the base of the speakers. So now I wonder what size the top plate of those stands is underneath that base.
> 
> Funny thing about the looks of a speaker. I actually _strongly dislike_ that "in your face" look of the copper-ceramic drivers. Too bold for me, which is fine because I don't care for the sound of them either. Of course putting the grills on changes their "personality", just as my speakers do. To each their own.
Click to expand...

 I'm also a fan.


----------



## jcchiefsfan

darthray said:


> Any pictures?
> 
> 
> Ray












My sub is hidden behind a recliner on the right of our entertainment center and will be upgrading the TV this year along with the center channel and hopefully I'll have the money to add another sub and another pair of bookshelves to the back wall.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using Tapatalk


----------



## hifiHigh

My little living room theater/game room....
Polks
(2) Def Tech PF 15's
Denon
Oppo
Altec Lansing Surrounds
Sharp Aquos
Marantz CDP
Monster
Xbox360
Custom built Ent Center
Monoprice cabling


----------



## johnnygrandis

Arendal Sound











https://www.lsound.eu


----------



## ROMEO 1

TheCarFather said:


> Adding some pictures of my set up. Pioneer Andrew Jones speakers, with dual Bic F12 subwoofers. Being fed by a Denon X1200W AVR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]2017-02-14_08-07-27 by strauss95, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]2017-02-14_08-07-12 by strauss95, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]2017-02-14_08-07-39 by strauss95, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]2017-02-14_08-07-49 by strauss95, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> You may notice in one of the pictures my center is on top of the AVR, that was the very first day I had the system. I since added a shelf to get it off the AVR, along with stands to raise my front towers a bit. Hopefully I will add the Pioneer Atmos speakers to my front towers soon.


Gotta love those Pioneer AJ speakers, they really are a excellent bang for the buck. I have the same with the addition of some Polk T15s for rear surround. I find that the front and side sound stage are so beautifully matched, you really feel immersed in the sound. Let us know what is like with the Atmos speakers, you ceiling height looks perfect for it as well as your seating position.


----------



## jcchiefsfan

TheCarFather said:


> The towers are very impressive, very happy with them so far. The whole package flows really well together. After I add the Atmos modules, I may upgrade my subs in the future.


Man I am loving the way those Bic F12's look and the more I look at them, the more I want to go find someplace that carries them! If they sound as good as they look I might just have to sell my klipsch instead of adding another and go with a pair of the F12's. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCarFather

ROMEO 1 said:


> Gotta love those Pioneer AJ speakers, they really are a excellent bang for the buck. I have the same with the addition of some Polk T15s for rear surround. I find that the front and side sound stage are so beautifully matched, you really feel immersed in the sound. Let us know what is like with the Atmos speakers, you ceiling height looks perfect for it as well as your seating position.


I actually added Polk T15's for rear surround channels as well, but my receiver is only 7.1 capable so I probably won't be adding the Atmos modules anytime soon. I chose to go with the rear surrounds instead, and so far so good. Next up will be upgrading into a "real" subwoofer, possibly a Rythmik FVX15 or PSA V15.


----------



## KenM10759

jcchiefsfan said:


> Man I am loving the way those Bic F12's look and the more I look at them, the more I want to go find someplace that carries them! If they sound as good as they look I might just have to sell my klipsch instead of adding another and go with a pair of the F12's.


I have one of those BIC F-12's. It's looks are good for the price, performance is perhaps commensurate with the price. I think you would find they're about equal to the lower level Klipsch subs, though not sure which you may have.

The one I have is leaving the house with the rest of the system I'm giving to my daughter and her BF for the house he's buying. When and if I replace the system, I'll be looking for a bargain on an SVS or better sub, not one of those. Under her "lack of" care, the vinyl laminate finish is starting to show signs of...being what it is.


----------



## simple man

Sorry for the iPhone pics  Here is what is in my 5.1 setup. 

Sharp LC-52LE640U
Pioneer Elite SC-35 & BDP-23FD
Xbox One S
Apple TV4
Ascend Acoustics CBM-170SE Mains
Ascend Acoustics CMT-340SE Center
Fluance XLBP Surrounds
HSU VTF-2 MK5
DSPeaker Anti-Mode 8033S-II
APC AV H15BLK
Harmony One
Monoprice Interconnects
ATS & SoundAssured Acoustic Panels


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heron25

Here's what I'm running in my new HT. Room size if 16x20. Pics coming in next few weeks.

Klipsch Pro-6504-L-THX LCR
Klipsch Pro-6502-L-THX RS/LS
Klipsch CDT-5650-C II in-ceiling atmos
Klipsch R-110sw x2
Pioneer Elite SC-_LX701_


----------



## sprins

I actually have a Bose surround system in my home theatre. I use 802 for LRC and 502A for surround as wel as Atmos. And for the bass I have two MB24 units. Together it's configured as a 7.1.4 setup in the surround processor.


----------



## KenM10759

Nice room, well treated! 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Justin_Rogers

Room is 15x20 but due to doors (closet and bathroom) on the backside I was really unable to go with a 7.2 setup... In the end I choose a 5.2.2 as I needed to keep my budget at or under 2.5k (including receiver etc) for this project... 

This is a shared family room and in the bottom floor of a tri-level (so I had a wonderful lip to deal with)

Notice: I am only staying in this house for maybe another two years so I refuse to fish new cable into the walls or cut holes into the ceiling... (don't laugh at my cable setup lol)









Fronts - Polk S15's.... These are mounted on wall using stands about 4.5 feet high (center of speaker is about 5 feet high) To help with the height I flipped the speakers upside down. 
Center - Polk S30...... This sits on my fireplace then on another home-made stand to lift it about 3 more inches as I wanted to keep it as close to the TV and F L/R's as possible.









Top Centers - Polk S10's... Ended up using small bookshelf speakers mounted directly to the ceiling... (again no wire in the ceiling or wall nor holes in the ceiling) wife was a little pissed lol but she got over it in a few days... 









Rears - Polk S10's.....









Subs - MonoPrice 12 Inch powered subs model 109723 (cheap and work well enough)









last but not least two Aura Bass Shakers, one in each of the front facing recliners (wired in a series with a 100 watt plate amp from parts express)

lol ignore the ripped dust cloth as I did that to see if I could mount the bass shakers there... but alas I couldn't... 

Here is the best pic I can get of the whole setup


----------



## rhale64L7

Justin_Rogers said:


> Room is 15x20 but due to doors (closet and bathroom) on the backside I was really unable to go with a 7.2 setup... In the end I choose a 5.2.2 as I needed to keep my budget at or under 2.5k (including receiver etc) for this project...
> 
> This is a shared family room and in the bottom floor of a tri-level (so I had a wonderful lip to deal with)
> 
> Notice: I am only staying in this house for maybe another two years so I refuse to fish new cable into the walls or cut holes into the ceiling... (don't laugh at my cable setup lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fronts - Polk S15's.... This are mounted on wall using stands about 4.5 feet high (center of speaker is about 5 feet high) To help with the height I flipped the speakers upside down.
> Center - Polk S30...... This sits on my fireplace then on another home-made stand to lift it about 3 more inches as I wanted to keep it as close to the TV and F L/R's as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top Centers - Polk S10's... Ended up using small bookshelf speakers mounted directly to the ceiling... (again no wire in the ceiling or wall nor holes in the ceiling) wife was a little pissed lol but she got over it in a few days...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rears - Polk S10's.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Subs - MonoPrice 12 Inch powered subs model 109723 (cheap and work well enough)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> last but not least two Aura Bass Shakers, one in each of the front facing recliners (wired in a series with a 100 watt plate amp from parts express)
> 
> lol ignore the ripped dust cloth as I did that to see if I could mount the bass shakers there... but alas I couldn't...
> 
> Here is the best pic I can get of the whole setup


I am actually glad you posted this. I am trying to convince myself to downsize. I have been worried since most of the houses in my new price range are split levels. I now have a nice sized dedicated theater in my basement. I actually like the way you did it. Nothing to be ashamed of that's for sure. 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## darthray

simple man 
sprins 


Thanks for the pictures, very much appreciated by many


Ray


----------



## darthray

sprins said:


> I actually have a Bose surround system in my home theatre. I use 802 for LRC and 502A for surround as wel as Atmos. And for the bass I have two MB24 units. Together it's configured as a 7.1.4 setup in the surround processor.





rhale64L7 said:


> I am actually glad you posted this. I am trying to convince myself to downsize. I have been worried since most of the houses in my new price range are split levels. I now have a nice sized dedicated theater in my basement. I actually like the way you did it. Nothing to be ashamed of that's for sure.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk




Nothing wrong with that.
I got two row in my theater, and the second row was use only a few time.
With a smaller room, you still can have the big picture and easier to work with the bass to fulfill the room


Ray


----------



## Justin_Rogers

rhale64L7 said:


> I am actually glad you posted this. I am trying to convince myself to downsize. I have been worried since most of the houses in my new price range are split levels. I now have a nice sized dedicated theater in my basement. I actually like the way you did it. Nothing to be ashamed of that's for sure.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Yeah fighting the windows, the doors and the lip left me with little choices.. I mean look at the back wall..










Uneven back wall (do to stairs and closet) then the two doors in the damn corner lol... on the other side I had the lip and windows... 

Oh and the bottom half of that lip... it was framed with what looks like 1x2's, so its literally a drywall insulation / concrete sandwich.. no mounting anything below the lip nor running cable in the wall from the bottom half to the top half :/ only had the topside to work with basically. 

In the end I am very happy with the sound.. family loves it (the 4 kids at least lol) wife could care less


----------



## rhale64L7

Justin_Rogers said:


> Yeah fighting the windows, the doors and the lip left me with little choices.. I mean look at the back wall..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uneven back wall (do to stairs and closet) then the two doors in the damn corner lol... on the other side I had the lip and windows...
> 
> Oh and the bottom half of that lip... it was framed with what looks like 1x2's, so its literally a drywall insulation / concrete sandwich.. no mounting anything below the lip nor running cable in the wall from the bottom half to the top half :/ only had the topside to work with basically.
> 
> In the end I am very happy with the sound.. family loves it (the 4 kids at least lol) wife could care less


Justin, your room gives me some inspiration. I think I can do this. I am 6 years from retirement. I am trying to save, downsize, and buy a boat so I will get out of the house when it gets to hot outside. Thanks again for posting your pics. 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## darthray

Justin_Rogers said:


> Yeah fighting the windows, the doors and the lip left me with little choices.. I mean look at the back wall..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uneven back wall (do to stairs and closet) then the two doors in the damn corner lol... on the other side I had the lip and windows...
> 
> Oh and the bottom half of that lip... it was framed with what looks like 1x2's, so its literally a drywall insulation / concrete sandwich.. no mounting anything below the lip nor running cable in the wall from the bottom half to the top half :/ only had the topside to work with basically.
> 
> In the end I am very happy with the sound.. family loves it (the 4 kids at least lol) wife could care less



That room can be work with


So the kids are off the list, and for the wife could not care less, it could be a bonus or not.
Do as you wish, or no more up-grade


If you want to up-grade, start a new thread or PM me.


Ray


----------



## rhale64L7

darthray said:


> Nothing wrong with that.
> I got two row in my theater, and the second row was use only a few time.
> With a smaller room, you still can have the big picture and easier to work with the bass to fulfill the room
> 
> 
> Ray


Yes thanks for this people. It will just be a shock at first. But it will be easier to fill the room with sound. The house I am interested in has a room that will house my rack right next to the downstairs family/ theater room. And hopefully the closet is on that wall. I will build the rack in the wall. 

And sorry folks for going off topic.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin_Rogers

darthray said:


> That room can be work with
> 
> 
> So the kids are off the list, and for the wife could not care less, it could be a bonus or not.
> Do as you wish, or no more up-grade
> 
> 
> If you want to up-grade, start a new thread or PM me.
> 
> 
> Ray


No upgrade needed  Not atm at least... Maybe when I buy a new home I will get something with a dedicated room.. But for now this IMHO sounds great!


----------



## simple man

darthray said:


> simple man
> sprins
> 
> 
> Thanks for the pictures, very much appreciated by many
> 
> 
> Ray




You're very welcome!  Pictures are what make this thread fun. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maccabee Arms

Been a while since ive been up here last updates from my setup.... sold the Q55, got a set of BW CM10 S2 for the front with a matching Centre 2 S2 (guess I'm selling my KEF Q600C), moved the Q900s to the rear, the LG took a dive so got a Sony XBR X940E coming, now looking for that perfect 4K BD that will do everything great? (suggestions? ).


----------



## Jaurhead

Maccabee Arms said:


> Been a while since ive been up here last updates from my setup.... sold the Q55, got a set of BW CM10 S2 for the front with a matching Centre 2 S2 (guess I'm selling my KEF Q600C), moved the Q900s to the rear, the LG took a dive so got a Sony XBR X940E coming, now looking for that perfect 4K BD that will do everything great? (suggestions? ).


There's a fresh looking pair of black Q900's for $800 about an hour away from me...tempting! I'm sure they're no match for the BW's...but did you love the Kef's? And off-topic, but as an Oppo 203 owner, I recommend it. Just don't get lost in all of the "everything isn't 100% perfect" conversation.


----------



## KenM10759

Jaurhead said:


> There's a fresh looking pair of black Q900's for $800 about an hour away from me...tempting! I'm sure they're no match for the BW's...but did you love the Kef's? And off-topic, but as an Oppo 203 owner, I recommend it. Just don't get lost in all of the "everything isn't 100% perfect" conversation.


That's quite a bargain on those Q900's. No, they wouldn't be as good as a pair of B&W CM10S2 but I wouldn't expect them to compete with speakers costing 5x more.


----------



## 214bobd

HT Room

Denon AVR-X3300 7.2Receiver.
Mains: Monitor Audio Bronze BR2 (not the latest version) on 30" stands
Center: Monitor Audio Bronze
Surrounds: 8" Monitor Audio Bronze ceiling mounted 
Sub: SVS SB1000

I am thinking about adding 2 or 3 Monitor Audio 6.5" ceiling-mounted speakers in the front. Possibly for ATMOS, but especially for the emerging DTS:X standard. I have questions about location and connections, but this is probably not the place. Can someone please direct me to where I could ask my questions?

Thank you.


----------



## darthray

214bobd said:


> HT Room
> 
> Denon AVR-X3300 7.2Receiver.
> Mains: Monitor Audio Bronze BR2 (not the latest version) on 30" stands
> Center: Monitor Audio Bronze
> Surrounds: 8" Monitor Audio Bronze ceiling mounted
> Sub: SVS SB1000
> 
> I am thinking about adding 2 or 3 Monitor Audio 6.5" ceiling-mounted speakers in the front. Possibly for ATMOS, but especially for the emerging DTS:X standard. I have questions about location and connections, but this is probably not the place. Can someone please direct me to where I could ask my questions?
> 
> Thank you.



This one might be a good place to start
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/90-re...-dolby-atmos-thread-home-theater-version.html


Good Hunting on your up-grade


Ray


----------



## incidentflux

Hi-Fi Gear
1. PC Source: Realtek ALC1150 PC DAC over Optical and Intel HD4600 over HDMI
2. Yamaha Aventage RX-A840 AVR
3. GoldenEar Triton Three (LR) Towers [3.4/6 ohms] 
4. Aiwa SX-N999, 150 watts 6 ohms (Front LR Presence)
5. GoldenEar SuperSat 50C (Center)
6. Samsung 5+ 60" Plasma
 
Home Desktop Gear
1. Creative Omni DAC, optical out to X-Fi HD 
2. Creative X-Fi HD DAC+Amp Line out to speakers
3. Tannoy 502 Powered Studio Monitors
4. Norstone - Stylum 3 - Speaker Stands 

Travel Gear
1. Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro 80 Ohms
2. Shure SE 215 Headphones
3. Klipsche Groove Bluetooth speaker
4. Creative Sound Blaster Roar Bluetooth speaker


----------



## ammarmalik

Got Monitor Audio MR6, center and MR2 bookshelf. Will be getting a sub next month.


----------



## darthray

ammarmalik said:


> Got Monitor Audio MR6, center and MR2 bookshelf. Will be getting a sub next month.



Thanks for your pictures and participation to this thread.


However, I got a couple of suggestions to improve your sound


Your right main face an open room, and the left is directly against a wall.
I would suggest to toe them in a little to remove reflections from the left wall.
Also, you could move your center forward, and tilt-it up a little to improve your overall sound.


But, good job on the speakers choices and having a carpet in front, this make a big difference


Ray


----------



## Vinyl Rules

In my home in West Jefferson: Den: Polk RT-2000p's for front, Polk CS-400 for Centre, & Polk LS f/x for rears run through an M&K Goliath II subwoofer. Also use a Cambridge SoundWorks Newton P300HD subwoofer and a Sunfire True Sub MkII - Can you say "SHAKE THE HOUSE?" Alternative front speakers are B&W DM3000's for front and B&W HTM for centre. Living Room: Hartley Holton 'A' and Hartley Zodiac speakers (Dynaco Quad adapter). MBR: EPI-100 speakers. Guestroom #1: Wharfdale Diamond speakers (second version). Guestroom #2: AR-2a's. Guestroom #3: KLH 22's. Basement: Coral BX-1200 and Coral BX-1000 "Kabuki" grill speakers. Also have 4 pairs of Realistic Minimus 7's (early models) that get used for various projects. Most recent addition: A pair of Polk Monitor 4.6's from the GW for $12 - These are great sounding speakers! My Raleigh, NC townhouse has Pioneer SP-FS51-LR front speakers, SP-BS21-LR rear speakers, SP-C21 centre, and TWO SW-8 powered subs - KUDOS to Andrew Jones for champagne quality at a "Night Train Express" price!


----------



## dchalfont

When I look at some of these posts and setups I get struck by this incredible neurosis that I've done everything wrong.

Don't get me wrong, with the money and space that I have I have done everything I could and there is almost nothing positioning or room setup wise that could be improved...I mean I just bought a new house, there is nothing I can do to improve the size of my theatre/gaming/music room, but I'll always wonder whether I should have bouvht paradigm or b&w instead, or whether I should have waited for the new tvs that are dobly vision compatible ( even though when I bought my tv in october, I did I thinking it would not be a factor going forward...).

In the last 2 years I will have spent something like $28000 on my dream system and in the last 6 months alone I have bought a sony 55" (the biggest my 16x16 room would comfortably allow ) 9300D 4k tv, a yamaha rx-v3081 ( 3060 equivalent ), a samsung 4k player and have a second 15" monitor audio gold sealed sub coming in 2-3weeks, but even though it's amazing because of things like dolby vision, hdmi 2.1 half my stuff is obsolete in just a few short years and as I mentioned...I'll always wonder if I would have been happier with a different brand etc.

But I'm not about to abandon the path I've done down so I'm just going to take the 'if you can't beat them...' approach and spend another $6000 on 2 pairs of speakers for the roof ( because the only roof mountable monitor audio gold speakers are fx speakers ) and I want matching tweeters all round so I can do it no cheaper.

And then more room treatment, new couch, new pc...

The dark truth of the hifi I obsesion, that most simpletons would kill for our gear, and probably get more out of it, with less scrutiny.


----------



## darthray

dchalfont said:


> When I look at some of these posts and setups I get struck by this incredible neurosis that I've done everything wrong.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, with the money and space that I have I have done everything I could and there is almost nothing positioning or room setup wise that could be improved...I mean I just bought a new house, there is nothing I can do to improve the size of my theatre/gaming/music room, but I'll always wonder whether I should have bouvht paradigm or b&w instead, or whether I should have waited for the new tvs that are dobly vision compatible ( even though when I bought my tv in october, I did I thinking it would not be a factor going forward...).
> 
> In the last 2 years I will have spent something like $28000 on my dream system and in the last 6 months alone I have bought a sony 55" (the biggest my 16x16 room would comfortably allow ) 9300D 4k tv, a yamaha rx-v3081 ( 3060 equivalent ), a samsung 4k player and have a second 15" monitor audio gold sealed sub coming in 2-3weeks, but even though it's amazing because of things like dolby vision, hdmi 2.1 half my stuff is obsolete in just a few short years and as I mentioned...I'll always wonder if I would have been happier with a different brand etc.
> 
> But I'm not about to abandon the path I've done down so I'm just going to take the 'if you can't beat them...' approach and spend another $6000 on 2 pairs of speakers for the roof ( because the only roof mountable monitor audio gold speakers are fx speakers ) and I want matching tweeters all round so I can do it no cheaper.
> 
> And then more room treatment, new couch, new pc...
> 
> The dark truth of the hifi I obsesion, that most simpletons would kill for our gear, and probably get more out of it, with less scrutiny.



LOL


Audio and Video can be an obsession, me included


I am also chasing the white rabbit, and when moving to Atmos, my ceiling speakers will be the same as my 4 surrounds
Needed? No, just want-it to be perfect for my-self.


At least, some people can live with a buy and forget system, and good for them.
When chasing the white rabbit, you have to know of when to stop
Almost there, for my self.
4 matching surrounds for ceiling, a new AVP and one more amp


Holly Molly, I need to join a group
And AVS is my junkie


Welcome to AVS




Ray


----------



## dchalfont

darthray said:


> dchalfont said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I look at some of these posts and setups I get struck by this incredible neurosis that I've done everything wrong.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, with the money and space that I have I have done everything I could and there is almost nothing positioning or room setup wise that could be improved...I mean I just bought a new house, there is nothing I can do to improve the size of my theatre/gaming/music room, but I'll always wonder whether I should have bouvht paradigm or b&w instead, or whether I should have waited for the new tvs that are dobly vision compatible ( even though when I bought my tv in october, I did I thinking it would not be a factor going forward...).
> 
> In the last 2 years I will have spent something like $28000 on my dream system and in the last 6 months alone I have bought a sony 55" (the biggest my 16x16 room would comfortably allow ) 9300D 4k tv, a yamaha rx-v3081 ( 3060 equivalent ), a samsung 4k player and have a second 15" monitor audio gold sealed sub coming in 2-3weeks, but even though it's amazing because of things like dolby vision, hdmi 2.1 half my stuff is obsolete in just a few short years and as I mentioned...I'll always wonder if I would have been happier with a different brand etc.
> 
> But I'm not about to abandon the path I've done down so I'm just going to take the 'if you can't beat them...' approach and spend another $6000 on 2 pairs of speakers for the roof ( because the only roof mountable monitor audio gold speakers are fx speakers ) and I want matching tweeters all round so I can do it no cheaper.
> 
> And then more room treatment, new couch, new pc...
> 
> The dark truth of the hifi I obsesion, that most simpletons would kill for our gear, and probably get more out of it, with less scrutiny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Audio and Video can be an obsession, me included
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also chasing the white rabbit, and when moving to Atmos, my ceiling speakers will be the same as my 4 surrounds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Needed? No, just want-it to be perfect for my-self.
> 
> 
> At least, some people can live with a buy and forget system, and good for them.
> When chasing the white rabbit, you have to know of when to stop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost there, for my self.
> 4 matching surrounds for ceiling, a new AVP and one more amp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holly Molly, I need to join a group
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And AVS is my junkie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to AVS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray
Click to expand...

Atmos is basically the last thing left in my system to get as well. Everything else has been bought new or replaced starting in march 2015. All the other stuff to buy is semi-related, but once my setup is done the obsession must go on.


----------



## Nick V

dchalfont said:


> When I look at some of these posts and setups I get struck by this incredible neurosis that I've done everything wrong.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, with the money and space that I have I have done everything I could and there is almost nothing positioning or room setup wise that could be improved...I mean I just bought a new house, there is nothing I can do to improve the size of my theatre/gaming/music room, but I'll always wonder whether I should have bouvht paradigm or b&w instead, or whether I should have waited for the new tvs that are dobly vision compatible ( even though when I bought my tv in october, I did I thinking it would not be a factor going forward...).
> 
> In the last 2 years I will have spent something like $28000 on my dream system and in the last 6 months alone I have bought a sony 55" (the biggest my 16x16 room would comfortably allow ) 9300D 4k tv, a yamaha rx-v3081 ( 3060 equivalent ), a samsung 4k player and have a second 15" monitor audio gold sealed sub coming in 2-3weeks, but even though it's amazing because of things like dolby vision, hdmi 2.1 half my stuff is obsolete in just a few short years and as I mentioned...I'll always wonder if I would have been happier with a different brand etc.
> 
> But I'm not about to abandon the path I've done down so I'm just going to take the 'if you can't beat them...' approach and spend another $6000 on 2 pairs of speakers for the roof ( because the only roof mountable monitor audio gold speakers are fx speakers ) and I want matching tweeters all round so I can do it no cheaper.
> 
> And then more room treatment, new couch, new pc...
> 
> The dark truth of the hifi I obsesion, that most simpletons would kill for our gear, and probably get more out of it, with less scrutiny.


I tend to dip in and out of the obsession part of this hobby (and this forum). 

When I last completed my systems about 10 years ago, I made the conscious choice to stop dropping into this forum (and others) on a regular basis and simply enjoy the music. I would still drop in from time to time, but not to nearly the same extent. 

When I decided to start replacing/upgrading/downsizing some of my systems about a year ago, I decided to jump back in and catch up. I'm also starting to put the pieces together for building a dedicated theater room in the unfinished basement in my new home, and once my systems are upgraded, built and completed, I will happily dip out for another 10 years to enjoy the music and movies!!


----------



## darthray

dchalfont said:


> Atmos is basically the last thing left in my system to get as well. Everything else has been bought new or replaced starting in march 2015. All the other stuff to buy is semi-related, but once my setup is done the obsession must go on.



LOL


When doing Atmos, it will end-up to be about $8000, unless the CND $ recover from the US $


But such is life
Obsession, is like drugs


Ray


----------



## darthray

Nick V said:


> I tend to dip in and out of the obsession part of this hobby (and this forum).
> 
> When I last completed my systems about 10 years ago, I made the conscious choice to stop dropping into this forum (and others) on a regular basis and simply enjoy the music. I would still drop in from time to time, but not to nearly the same extent.
> 
> When I decided to start replacing/upgrading/downsizing some of my systems about a year ago, I decided to jump back in and catch up. I'm also starting to put the pieces together for building a dedicated theater room in the unfinished basement in my new home, and once my systems are upgraded, built and completed, I will happily dip out for another 10 years to enjoy the music and movies!!



10 Years is a lot of catching back
Thanks for sharing and enjoy your system neighbour, 3.5 hours away 


Ray


----------



## Nick V

darthray said:


> 10 Years is a lot of catching back
> Thanks for sharing and enjoy your system neighbour, 3.5 hours away
> 
> 
> Ray


Well I still read reviews from time to time and stayed pretty current. I just stayed away from the OCD part of the hobby which can take a hold of me if I spend too much time on the forums. Second guessing equipment decisions and staying up at night thinking about system tweaks, lol.

It's surprising that 10 years ago I had an Integra DTC 9.8 Pre/Pro with Dolby TrueHD and DTS HD Master Audio and an Oppo BDP 83 Bluray Player. Those products still feel relatively current to me. I still use my Blue Circle BC-24 hybrid tube amp and Outlaw 2200 mono amps. The separate amps haven't changed that much in 10 years with the exception of Class D technology.

The biggest changes have been Atmos/DTS:X and 4K Video. I've picked up 2 Vizio 4K displays (70" P series and 55" M Series), updated my 2 channel systems and I'll build a 7.4.4 theater in the basement and be done with it until the next 10 years!!


----------



## darthray

Nick V said:


> Well I still read reviews from time to time and stayed pretty current. I just stayed away from the OCD part of the hobby which can take a hold of me if I spend too much time on the forums. Second guessing equipment decisions and staying up at night thinking about system tweaks, lol.
> 
> It's surprising that 10 years ago I had an Integra DTC 9.8 Pre/Pro with Dolby TrueHD and DTS HD Master Audio and an Oppo BDP 83 Bluray Player. Those products still feel relatively current to me. I still use my Blue Circle BC-24 hybrid tube amp and Outlaw 2200 mono amps. The separate amps haven't changed that much in 10 years with the exception of Class D technology.
> 
> The biggest changes have been Atmos/DTS:X and 4K Video. I've picked up 2 Vizio 4K displays (70" P series and 55" M Series), updated my 2 channel systems and I'll build a 7.4.4 theater in the basement and be done with it until the next 10 years!!



First, congrat on this nice list of impressive equipment


You are totally correct to state that amps do not change that much, also speakers for the matter.
You and I, are pretty well in the same boat.
The biggest change since then is Atmos/DTS:X and 4K Video.


My then reference, Audio Video Processor AV8801, is now pretty well obsolete for those new format, unless you want to stay within 7.1


On the good side, I am in no rush to do those up-grade
I will save the money and do one piece at the time, since I want to save the money first.
I think, the logical steps would be, speaker cable (also new HDMI cable that support 4K) and mount first, then speakers, then amp (for those 4 ceiling speakers) or the AVP and last, the AVP or amp that went last on the list.
Either way, Atmos/DTS:X and 4K Video will not work, until everything is done.


Good thing, that I have learn to have lots of patience over the years, this is going to be expensive due to our dollar value


Ray


P.S. I already got the new HDMI cables (one for the Blu-ray to AVP, and one for the AVP to projector),
since I have to crawl in a very tight spot to do the ceiling speakers wire, might as well change the projector HDMI cable at the same time


----------



## jlgoolsbee

Hi all – first post of my setup! I'm not out to create a dedicated home theater, but I am trying to up-level the TV and movies we watch in our family room, and so far I'm proud of what I've been able to piece together.

*Current components:*


Vizio M75-C1
Yamaha RX-V367
Klipsch KSF 10.5 (2)
Klipsch KSF-C5
Klipsch K100-SW
Klipsch KHC-6 (4) (not yet mounted)
Logitech Harmony Hub
Sony BDP-S480
Sony Playstation 4
Nintendo Wii
Apple TV

The cabinet is IKEA BESTA, and will have smoke-glass doors on the front, but I didn't want to put those on until I'm done (for now) with the last phase of my current build-out, which is to add some ceiling-mount surrounds. I've fished the wires halfway, but don't want to make final cuts in the attic until I've placed the speakers, and after I've done that and terminated at the wall, I'll add the doors – they make the whole unit about 24 lbs heavier (and more difficult to move in general)! The TV is wall-mounted on a Sanus (SLF9-B1) I picked up on sale at Costco and has LED strip lights on the back, controlled by an iDevices switch, which also controls the strip behind the glass shelves in the cabinet.

*Other notes:*

To some, the blu-ray player may seem redundant with the PS4 in the mix, but I get too frustrated with Harmony's control scheme for media playback on the PS4, so it's just easier to have a dedicated player.
You can't see it, but all the speaker wire is custom-terminated (myself) with Monoprice 12-gauge, techflex, and some heatshrink, and all the wiring on the back of the unit is fairly-nicely organized with power and signal separated. When I pull the unit away to do the wall box for the speaker wire terminals I'll try to remember to get a picture of it.
The middle drawer isn't really a drawer – I picked up some cabinet magnets from Home Depot and mounted them at the correct depth to match the drawers on either side. This is where the power strip and ethernet switch live, neatly hidden from view.
The wall conduit is something I picked up from Home Depot, and seemed pretty unique – it came with two wall boxes and a tube that connects them with some foam seals in-between to create "sealed" conduit that you fish wires through. This was appealing to me since this is an exterior wall and I wanted to minimize heating/cooling loss through those holes.

*Future components:*

7.1 and/or Atmos-capable receiver
UHD Blu-ray player

P.S. (or S.P. I guess; "Shameless Plug") – If you have feedback on ceiling-mount surround placement, I could use it. I can't post a link, apparently, but the thread is in Audio -> Speakers and titled "Another 7.1 vs 5.1.2 thread "


----------



## pjkennedy3

Hello - I do not know much about high-end audio/home theater. I just purchased a condo and removed a set of 5 Truaudio surround speakers from the living room walls. I think they were installed around 2004/2005. I have 2 Truaudio B-631 rear in-ceiling speakers and 3 Truaudio HT-66F front in-wall speakers. Are these good quality speakers? Are they too old to resell? How should I go about finding a home for them?


----------



## darthray

jlgoolsbee said:


> Hi all – first post of my setup! I'm not out to create a dedicated home theater, but I am trying to up-level the TV and movies we watch in our family room, and so far I'm proud of what I've been able to piece together.
> 
> *Current components:*
> 
> 
> Vizio M75-C1
> Yamaha RX-V367
> Klipsch KSF 10.5 (2)
> Klipsch KSF-C5
> Klipsch K100-SW
> Klipsch KHC-6 (4) (not yet mounted)
> Logitech Harmony Hub
> Sony BDP-S480
> Sony Playstation 4
> Nintendo Wii
> Apple TV
> 
> The cabinet is IKEA BESTA, and will have smoke-glass doors on the front, but I didn't want to put those on until I'm done (for now) with the last phase of my current build-out, which is to add some ceiling-mount surrounds. I've fished the wires halfway, but don't want to make final cuts in the attic until I've placed the speakers, and after I've done that and terminated at the wall, I'll add the doors – they make the whole unit about 24 lbs heavier (and more difficult to move in general)! The TV is wall-mounted on a Sanus (SLF9-B1) I picked up on sale at Costco and has LED strip lights on the back, controlled by an iDevices switch, which also controls the strip behind the glass shelves in the cabinet.
> 
> *Other notes:*
> 
> To some, the blu-ray player may seem redundant with the PS4 in the mix, but I get too frustrated with Harmony's control scheme for media playback on the PS4, so it's just easier to have a dedicated player.
> You can't see it, but all the speaker wire is custom-terminated (myself) with Monoprice 12-gauge, techflex, and some heatshrink, and all the wiring on the back of the unit is fairly-nicely organized with power and signal separated. When I pull the unit away to do the wall box for the speaker wire terminals I'll try to remember to get a picture of it.
> The middle drawer isn't really a drawer – I picked up some cabinet magnets from Home Depot and mounted them at the correct depth to match the drawers on either side. This is where the power strip and ethernet switch live, neatly hidden from view.
> The wall conduit is something I picked up from Home Depot, and seemed pretty unique – it came with two wall boxes and a tube that connects them with some foam seals in-between to create "sealed" conduit that you fish wires through. This was appealing to me since this is an exterior wall and I wanted to minimize heating/cooling loss through those holes.
> 
> *Future components:*
> 
> 7.1 and/or Atmos-capable receiver
> UHD Blu-ray player
> 
> P.S. (or S.P. I guess; "Shameless Plug") – If you have feedback on ceiling-mount surround placement, I could use it. I can't post a link, apparently, but the thread is in Audio -> Speakers and titled "Another 7.1 vs 5.1.2 thread "



Thanks for your contribution and the pictures


We Love pictures around here!


Ray


----------



## darthray

pjkennedy3 said:


> Hello - I do not know much about high-end audio/home theater. I just purchased a condo and removed a set of 5 Truaudio surround speakers from the living room walls. I think they were installed around 2004/2005. I have 2 Truaudio B-631 rear in-ceiling speakers and 3 Truaudio HT-66F front in-wall speakers. Are these good quality speakers? Are they too old to resell? How should I go about finding a home for them?



Most older speakers have very little re-sell value, from my experience
Unless they are a very popular brand, and even then, they never sell near there original value.


You can always try to sell them very cheap, or give them away to a good friend or a family member.
Since you have al-ready remove them, if you get something new.
Come back, to show your new stuff


Ray


----------



## FREDTAL

*Old guy shopping for new speakers*

I'm an old guy with old Pacific Stereo Quadraflex speakers run from a not as old Marantz SR48 Mk2 receiver. I know the speakers have a poor reputation but I like the sound, either that or I'm just use to it. I'm moving and the speakers are mounted in the wall so that it's not easy to remove. Now I'm shopping for new ones. I use this 2 channel setup mostly for listening to music thru an Oppo player and streaming bluetooth from the phone. I went to Best Buy to listen to some Polk S60 towers and they sounded good but probably more speaker than my new living room needs. That established a baseline for me and when I get to the new house I'll go listen to more speakers.


----------



## jomartz

FREDTAL said:


> I'm an old guy with old Pacific Stereo Quadraflex speakers run from a not as old Marantz SR48 Mk2 receiver. I know the speakers have a poor reputation but I like the sound, either that or I'm just use to it. I'm moving and the speakers are mounted in the wall so that it's not easy to remove. Now I'm shopping for new ones. I use this 2 channel setup mostly for listening to music thru an Oppo player and streaming bluetooth from the phone. I went to Best Buy to listen to some Polk S60 towers and they sounded good but probably more speaker than my new living room needs. That established a baseline for me and when I get to the new house I'll go listen to more speakers.


I would suggest you contact Dennis Murphy at Philharmonic Audio. He makes wonderful speakers. I purchased from him 2 Affordable Accuracy Monitors and a Center Channel and cannot stress how happy I am with them. They might not have the looks of other speakers, but boy do they make it up with amazing sound.


----------



## rhale64L7

jomartz said:


> I would suggest you contact Dennis Murphy at Philharmonic Audio. He makes wonderful speakers. I purchased from him 2 Affordable Accuracy Monitors and a Center Channel and cannot stress how happy I am with them. They might not have the looks of other speakers, but boy do they make it up with amazing sound.


Nice speakers. And not as nice looking. Are you kidding me? They are beautiful speakers. Well I guess not the ones you got. Lol But still you could tell the others were made by Jim Salk. These or the Salk speakers would be my choice if I we're to ever part with my own diy speaker's. Which may never happen.

So I can second this choice of speakers.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Seraphim6801

Just got the first part of my system delivered!! I have to wait to pick up a receiver and tbh, I don't know what receiver in going to go with. I've been looking hard at the Denon lineup and I have a sweet spot for the Yamaha Aventage... But, my speakers are here and I'm really excited to get them fired up and broken in. 

RF7 towers
RC64 center channel 
70in Sharp TQ15U 









Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## FREDTAL

jomartz said:


> I would suggest you contact Dennis Murphy at Philharmonic Audio. He makes wonderful speakers. I purchased from him 2 Affordable Accuracy Monitors and a Center Channel and cannot stress how happy I am with them. They might not have the looks of other speakers, but boy do they make it up with amazing sound.


 I'm sure they are nice, but I'm a bit reluctant to buy speakers I can't listen to first. Like I said I'm kind of old school.


----------



## rhale64L7

They probably have a trial period you can send them back if you don't like them. Probably have to pay shipping back though. Probably pretty expensive at that. 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Seraphim6801

I've heard that name in the forums before too... But like he said, I'd like to hear them before I spend that kind of money. I drove 3 1/2 hours to hear some Paradigm speakers and I'm glad I did bc they weren't what I was looking for. 

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## FREDTAL

Seraphim6801 said:


> I've heard that name in the forums before too... But like he said, I'd like to hear them before I spend that kind of money. I drove 3 1/2 hours to hear some Paradigm speakers and I'm glad I did bc they weren't what I was looking for.
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


 I see SVS has a 90 day period with free shipping back. I could probably live with that.


----------



## maclick

Nothing crazy DM600 B&W


----------



## Seraphim6801

Heck yeah!! I've only seen one bad review of SVS anywhere and it was on their new PB-16 Ultra. One out hundreds, maybe thousands, is really good. If I hadn't gotten such a good deal on my RF7s I would have gone with their whole lineup. And I'm definitely gonna scoop up a pair of their subs when I get the chance. I have no idea where I'm gonna put all that but who cares about that nonsense...mwhaha

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## scotty3333

Building my first home theater. Very excited. Very scared. 


After listening to more speakers than I can remember, we went with Martin-Logan. For my aging ears, the treble was just excellent. We're installing a 7.2.4 system.


Motion 60XTs for the front, 50XT for the center, and two Dynamo 1500X's. Because of the shape of the room (no wall to the left of the seating), the rest of the speakers will be in the ceiling. Using four ElectroMotion IC for the Atmos speakers and ElectroMotion R for the side and rear channels.


I'll be hooking all this up to a Marantz SR7011 and a Sonance DSP 2-150 for the additional two channels I need.


I'll post some pics when things get set up.


----------



## mattlach

Alright, I'll bite:

Home Theater:
Main L/R: Infinity Primus 360 Towers
Center: Infinity Beta C250
Surrounds: Micca MB42X
Sub: SVS SB12-NSD

Zone 2 (Kitchen)
Main L/R: Micca MB42x
Sub: Dayton Audio SUB-800

Desk/Computer
Logitech Z623 

I have to do something about my desk. Those Logitech were a free replacement set back in 2010 when my previous desktop speakers someone gave me failed under warranty. I've always said I want to replace them with something real when they die, but they just wont die.


----------



## p147

Now that I have sold my Dynaudio c1s, I ordered from e-Bay (Germany) and took delivery of these yesterday to add to my Pioneer collection (Pioneer s-2ex)
These speakers are the best finish on a speaker I have ever seen and they are heavy and solid, looking forward to connecting them up and once I have finished making up the stands I will update.
Looking forward to hearing the TAD drivers and Beryllium dual-concentric tweeters on the speakers.
I am now looking to replace my current JVC turntable for a Pioneer PL-90, so if anyone wants to sell one or knows of one please let me.
Thanks.


----------



## ammarmalik

I've noticed that the majority of the people here have placed the TV at a bit of height from their seating position due to which they're able to place the center speaker at their ear level. But because of the viewing angle limitations of LCD displays, I've kept my Samsung K8000 60inch where the center of its screen is at my eye level when I'm in a watching position. Because of that I have to place the center speaker at a level well below my ears. Any solution to this?


----------



## drunkpenguin

Get a tilt mount for the TV. I've got mine mounted really high and it looks fine to me.


----------



## dchalfont

ammarmalik said:


> I've noticed that the majority of the people here have placed the TV at a bit of height from their seating position due to which they're able to place the center speaker at their ear level. But because of the viewing angle limitations of LCD displays, I've kept my Samsung K8000 60inch where the center of its screen is at my eye level when I'm in a watching position. Because of that I have to place the center speaker at a level well below my ears. Any solution to this?


Yu should angle it up , it's not the same as having it higher but it does make a huge difference

When I angled my old centre up the dialogue quality doubled.

I found a compromise now, the centre speakers is a bit higher so the tv is just above my staight line sight being in the centre, but there is no way around it, it is a spectrum between perfect sound and perfect screen position. You've opted for screen position, just angle the speaker up a bit and call it a day.


----------



## darthray

dchalfont said:


> Yu should angle it up , it's not the same as having it higher but it does make a huge difference
> 
> When I angled my old centre up the dialogue quality doubled.
> 
> I found a compromise now, the centre speakers is a bit higher so the tv is just above my staight line sight being in the centre, but there is no way around it, it is a spectrum between perfect sound and perfect screen position. You've opted for screen position, just angle the speaker up a bit and call it a day.



+1
To angle the center speaker, it can do wonder for your front stage sound



ammarmalik said:


> I've noticed that the majority of the people here have placed the TV at a bit of height from their seating position due to which they're able to place the center speaker at their ear level. But because of the viewing angle limitations of LCD displays, I've kept my Samsung K8000 60inch where the center of its screen is at my eye level when I'm in a watching position. Because of that I have to place the center speaker at a level well below my ears. Any solution to this?



The center does not needed to be at the perfect height, compare to your mains 
If you need help on how to do-it.
Quote me here, or send me a PM.
I will gladly send you some easy instruction.


Ray


----------



## Axememan

Seraphim6801 said:


> Heck yeah!! I've only seen one bad review of SVS anywhere and it was on their new PB-16 Ultra. One out hundreds, maybe thousands, is really good. If I hadn't gotten such a good deal on my RF7s I would have gone with their whole lineup. And I'm definitely gonna scoop up a pair of their subs when I get the chance. I have no idea where I'm gonna put all that but who cares about that nonsense...mwhaha
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


SVS are great folks to deal with.In my experience anyway.I have slowly sold and shuffled my way into 2 SVS PC-2000 cylinder subs,1 older 20-39PC Cylinder Sub.1 in each corner,
and then 1 SB12-NSD sealed sub stuffed under the coffee table in the other corner.
I'm super happy and i dont really even have their High Dollar Subs.
Though a few years ago the I considered the subs I have now High Dollar lol.I mean for me they still are but wow,I cant even imagine having a pair[or more] of those new SB or PB16-Ultras


----------



## darthray

Axememan said:


> SVS are great folks to deal with.In my experience anyway.I have slowly sold and shuffled my way into 2 SVS PC-2000 cylinder subs,1 older 20-39PC Cylinder Sub.1 in each corner,
> and then 1 SB12-NSD sealed sub stuffed under the coffee table in the other corner.
> I'm super happy and i dont really even have their High Dollar Subs.
> Though a few years ago the I considered the subs I have now High Dollar lol.I mean for me they still are but wow,I cant even imagine having a pair[or more] of those new SB or PB16-Ultras



Big +1


Way back, when Ron S.and Tom V. own SVS (the founders and name after their last names, SV and S for Subwoofer).
An upgrade was made to the Plus series for the driver, and an offer was made to get that new driver for only $100 to old customer, thru e-mail
Since I had a PB12Plus/2, I got two of them


When, I ask on how to ship the older version.
The reply was, keep them and sell them if you wish, just don't sell the new one's, or we will cut you out of our Christmas list


For what I read all the time, there customer service has not change, since the departure of the founders.


Ray


----------



## charlesolsen

I have 2 JBL 4311 studio monitors that I plan to use as main speakers aside 65" flat screen.
Need a center channel speaker - what's a good match?


----------



## kbrink

OK, here's my mediocre setup. My 5.2 currently consists of:

Main L/R: (2) Monitor Audio RS6 - Rosenut
Center: (1) Monitor Audio Silver Center - Rosenut
Surround: (2) Polk RC65i - _someday_ I will upgrade
Subs: (2) DIY Stereo Integrity DS4-18 Sealed End Tables


----------



## darthray

kbrink said:


> OK, here's my mediocre setup. My 5.2 currently consists of:
> 
> Main L/R: (2) Monitor Audio RS6 - Rosenut
> Center: (1) Monitor Audio Silver Center - Rosenut
> Surround: (2) Polk RC65i - _someday_ I will upgrade
> Subs: (2) DIY Stereo Integrity DS4-18 Sealed End Tables



First, thank you for your contribution


Second, nothing wrong with your system.


This thread is all about showing your system, not who have the best one.
We may offer suggestion, on how to improve someone system, by doing something like acoustic treatment or angles on the speakers. 


Enjoy, and thanks again for posting


Ray


----------



## Pitbull24

Good day all, I've been a long time lurker and have learned a ton from others here.

Thanks for sharing.

My set up:

L/R Axiom M80's
C. Axiom VP180
SL/SR. Axiom QS8's
Sub PSA v1800
DSpeaker antimode 8033
AVR. Integra 50.1
Emotiva A300 x 2 - L/C/R
Sony ubp-x800 
Sony xbr75x850


----------



## Pogre

Hi guys! I don't see much in the way of posting images. Is that a thing until I have enough posts? Anyhoo, this is what I have:

(2) SVS Ultra Bookshelf for main speakers
(2) Hsu VTF-3 MK5 HDs
(2) Deftech Promonitor 1000s for surrounds
(1) Deftech 8040HD center channel (getting the Ultra Center when more funds are available)
(1) Denon X1200W Receiver

A pretty basic 5.2 setup that I think sounds pretty good. As some of you may have guessed, I started out with Deftech, then discovered much better. The center channel drives me crazy, but I'm mostly about 2 channel stereo music anyway. Plus my wife is still reeling from the purchase of the VTF-3s and $700 is a tough sell right now. lol. I'm just happy she let me get the subs!

I'd be happy to post some pics, but I'm having trouble finding the tools...


----------



## SydBarrett

I just went from a Klipsch KG .2/.5 series 5.1 setup to:

RF82ii
RC62ii
RF42ii
RB51ii
RW12D

7.1 system. Love it so far, but I am "shocked" at how much brighter they are, particularly for dialogue. But no real complaints!


----------



## darthray

Pitbull24 said:


> Good day all, I've been a long time lurker and have learned a ton from others here.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> My set up:
> 
> L/R Axiom M80's
> C. Axiom VP180
> SL/SR. Axiom QS8's
> Sub PSA v1800
> DSpeaker antimode 8033
> AVR. Integra 50.1
> Emotiva A300 x 2 - L/C/R
> Sony ubp-x800
> Sony xbr75x850



Nice system


I do have a small suggestion.
Your left speaker is further apart, than the right one.


Unless it was the very best spot for your sub, I would try to move your sub to the left of your left main speaker, and move your main left at the same distance (more to the right) as your main right.
This way both main would be at the same distance to your center, this should create a better front stage for sound.
Other than that, it look great.


Ray


----------



## darthray

Pogre said:


> Hi guys! I don't see much in the way of posting images. Is that a thing until I have enough posts? Anyhoo, this is what I have:
> 
> (2) SVS Ultra Bookshelf for main speakers
> (2) Hsu VTF-3 MK5 HDs
> (2) Deftech Promonitor 1000s for surrounds
> (1) Deftech 8040HD center channel (getting the Ultra Center when more funds are available)
> (1) Denon X1200W Receiver
> 
> A pretty basic 5.2 setup that I think sounds pretty good. As some of you may have guessed, I started out with Deftech, then discovered much better. The center channel drives me crazy, but I'm mostly about 2 channel stereo music anyway. Plus my wife is still reeling from the purchase of the VTF-3s and $700 is a tough sell right now. lol. I'm just happy she let me get the subs!
> 
> I'd be happy to post some pics, but I'm having trouble finding the tools...



If you go at the bottom of the page.
You will see "quick reply" (it also work when you quote someone).
What you have to look for is this:









This is where you download your picture/s
The only thing, you need a URL address.
Newer generations have no problems, with that.


Old Fugger like me that use to download strait from there computer do
One day, I will figure out, on how to post my new pictures


Hope this help a little


Ray


----------



## Pogre

darthray said:


> If you go at the bottom of the page.
> You will see "quick reply" (it also work when you quote someone).
> What you have to look for is this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is where you download your picture/s
> The only thing, you need a URL address.
> Newer generations have no problems, with that.
> 
> 
> Old Fugger like me that use to download strait from there computer do
> One day, I will figure out, on how to post my new pictures
> 
> 
> Hope this help a little
> 
> 
> Ray


It did help, thank you. I just uploaded to imageshack and used img tags. Now, let's see if this works...



















I'm almost an old fugger, but I got some tricks up my sleeve.


----------



## darthray

Pogre said:


> It did help, thank you. I just uploaded to imageshack and used img tags. Now, let's see if this works...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm almost an old fugger, but I got some tricks up my sleeve.



Unfortunately, it did not work from what, I see


But, a Big Thank You for trying, and hopefully still try, since we all Love pictures around here
Hopefully you got, more tricks than me


Ray


----------



## Pogre

darthray said:


> Unfortunately, it did not work from what, I see
> 
> 
> But, a Big Thank You for trying, and hopefully still try, since we all Love pictures around here
> Hopefully you got, more tricks than me
> 
> 
> Ray


Ha ha! 

Well, I see the images, but they've been resized pretty small. I'm guessing that's the issue. Too big. Is there a way to upload from my tablet? I can resize it that way.


----------



## shivaji

Pogre said:


> Ha ha!
> 
> Well, I see the images, but they've been resized pretty small. I'm guessing that's the issue. Too big. Is there a way to upload from my tablet? I can resize it that way.


well, I see nice big images. they look great, Well done.


----------



## Pogre

shivaji said:


> well, I see nice big images. they look great, Well done.


Thank you! I put a lot of work into cable management and proper positioning, toe in, etc. I made the speaker stands too. I think it turned out great.

So I guess it did work. At least for some of us. It would still be easier to upload from my tablet. I'm using Android and an ad free chrome knockoff. I don't see any media, upload, hyperlink buttons, etc. Is it my browser and android combo?


----------



## Pogre

Pogre said:


> Thank you! I put a lot of work into cable management and proper positioning, toe in, etc. I made the speaker stands too. I think it turned out great.
> 
> So I guess it did work. At least for some of us. It would still be easier to upload from my tablet. I'm using Android and an ad free chrome knockoff. I don't see any media, upload, hyperlink buttons, etc. Is it my browser and android combo?


Same with Chrome. Some forums require a minimum post count before those features are enabled. Is that the case here?


----------



## shivaji

Pogre said:


> Thank you! I put a lot of work into cable management and proper positioning, toe in, etc. I made the speaker stands too. I think it turned out great.
> 
> So I guess it did work. At least for some of us. It would still be easier to upload from my tablet. I'm using Android and an ad free chrome knockoff. I don't see any media, upload, hyperlink buttons, etc. Is it my browser and android combo?


Yes, one thing that catches my eye with what you stated about your set-up is time spent on positioning. It is all nicely positioned and well balanced around the center point of the tv, which is pleasing to the eye. I am not a fan of off centered set-ups. 
What I do with pictures at times is drag them into the space where it says, "drag files here to attach." I use a Macbook and drag a pic out of my iPhoto library and and then drag it into the drag box below.


----------



## Pogre

shivaji said:


> Yes, one thing that catches my eye with what you stated about your set-up is time spent on positioning. It is all nicely positioned and well balanced around the center point of the tv, which is pleasing to the eye. I am not a fan of off centered set-ups.
> What I do with pictures at times is drag them into the space where it says, "drag files here to attach." I use a Macbook and drag a pic out of my iPhoto library and and then drag it into the drag box below.


Yeah, I see no "drag files here" option. Just a plain, blank screen when I reply or quote a post. "Submit reply" is the only button I have. I'm familiar with forums. I know they all work a little different, but I kind of know what to look for. 

Oh wait... I just noticed "mobile" and "desktop" buttons at the very bottom of the page. I'll switch it after this post.

And yes, symmetry was one of my goals, with SQ being first though. Otherwise I'd have my subs more centered, but they sound best right there. I'm willing to make a concession on that detail for better sound. The fronts are 11.5' apart and I sit 13.5' from the front stage, equilaterally in the triangle. I can't get them any further apart for a perfect triangle, but I have a pretty full soundstage and really good imaging from where I sit now.


----------



## Pogre

Pogre said:


> Yeah, I see no "drag files here" option. Just a plain, blank screen when I reply or quote a post. "Submit reply" is the only button I have. I'm familiar with forums. I know they all work a little different, but I kind of know what to look for.
> 
> Oh wait... I just noticed "mobile" and "desktop" buttons at the very bottom of the page. I'll switch it after this post.


Yes! Desktop version has all the bells and whistles! Woot!

*Edit: So much better now! That was the issue. I was in mobile mode instead of desktop.


----------



## Pogre

ammarmalik said:


> I've noticed that the majority of the people here have placed the TV at a bit of height from their seating position due to which they're able to place the center speaker at their ear level. But because of the viewing angle limitations of LCD displays, I've kept my Samsung K8000 60inch where the center of its screen is at my eye level when I'm in a watching position. Because of that I have to place the center speaker at a level well below my ears. Any solution to this?


Doorstops. Yup, just plain old doorstops. Match the color, for most (like me) it's black. I use them and it looks fine. The goal is to get the tweeter to where it's pointing directly at your head from where you sit.


----------



## darthray

Pogre said:


> Ha ha!
> 
> Well, I see the images, but they've been resized pretty small. I'm guessing that's the issue. Too big. Is there a way to upload from my tablet? I can resize it that way.





shivaji said:


> well, I see nice big images. they look great, Well done.





Pogre said:


> Thank you! I put a lot of work into cable management and proper positioning, toe in, etc. I made the speaker stands too. I think it turned out great.
> 
> So I guess it did work. At least for some of us. It would still be easier to upload from my tablet. I'm using Android and an ad free chrome knockoff. I don't see any media, upload, hyperlink buttons, etc. Is it my browser and android combo?



Well this sucks for me, I still cannot see them


Ray


----------



## darthray

Pogre said:


> Doorstops. Yup, just plain old doorstops. Match the color, for most (like me) it's black. I use them and it looks fine. The goal is to get the tweeter to where it's pointing directly at your head from where you sit.



Yes they do
I also mention in a previous post, to ammarmalik, to quote me or send me a PM for instruction, if so desire 


Ray


----------



## Nick200970

Golden Ear Super Sat 60's LCR - not happy
In my home theater I am using Golden Ear Super Sat 60's for my LCR front stage. I am pairing them with 2 SVS PB2000 subs. I have an Anthem MRX 720 but using 3 Outlaw mono block amps for the LCR. I have to say that I am not that please with the Golden Ears speakers. Not sure what it is but they sound too high or tinny and it does not sound natural. They just do not seem to sound so good. I have ARCed my system several times and the LCR gets set at 120Hz. Was wondering if anyone has any thoughts on these speakers. I am most likely going to sell them. 

I have a friend who is a Paradigm dealer and am looking at the Millenia 30 reference speakers to replace my Golden Ears. Anyone have any thoughts on them? Is there something better that I can get in that price range. All thoughts and comments are appreciated. I am looking to do this in the next month.


----------



## nwmusicman

Nick200970 said:


> Golden Ear Super Sat 60's LCR - not happy
> In my home theater I am using Golden Ear Super Sat 60's for my LCR front stage. I am pairing them with 2 SVS PB2000 subs. I have an Anthem MRX 720 but using 3 Outlaw mono block amps for the LCR. I have to say that I am not that please with the Golden Ears speakers. Not sure what it is but they sound too high or tinny and it does not sound natural. They just do not seem to sound so good. I have ARCed my system several times and the LCR gets set at 120Hz. Was wondering if anyone has any thoughts on these speakers. I am most likely going to sell them.
> 
> I have a friend who is a Paradigm dealer and am looking at the Millenia 30 reference speakers to replace my Golden Ears. Anyone have any thoughts on them? Is there something better that I can get in that price range. All thoughts and comments are appreciated. I am looking to do this in the next month.


My first thought is that the Crossover in the Anthem is set to high. I would try setting at 80hz across the board. I checked the stats on the Super sat 60's and they dip down into the 50hz range. So you may be getting some localization with the subs at 120hz 

This may also help with the thin and tinny sound you are getting from the Super Sat 60's
There are lots of other factors like room treatments and the location of yours subs. But, this is a good place to start. Give the 80hz setting a try and see if that helps.


----------



## Nick V

Nick200970 said:


> Golden Ear Super Sat 60's LCR - not happy
> In my home theater I am using Golden Ear Super Sat 60's for my LCR front stage. I am pairing them with 2 SVS PB2000 subs. I have an Anthem MRX 720 but using 3 Outlaw mono block amps for the LCR. I have to say that I am not that please with the Golden Ears speakers. Not sure what it is but they sound too high or tinny and it does not sound natural. They just do not seem to sound so good. I have ARCed my system several times and the LCR gets set at 120Hz. Was wondering if anyone has any thoughts on these speakers. I am most likely going to sell them.
> 
> I have a friend who is a Paradigm dealer and am looking at the Millenia 30 reference speakers to replace my Golden Ears. Anyone have any thoughts on them? Is there something better that I can get in that price range. All thoughts and comments are appreciated. I am looking to do this in the next month.


I've owned systems built around Paradigm Monitor v2 (11's, CC-370, Mini) and Paradigm Studio v5 (100's, CC-690, 10's) and I currently own a GoldenEar SuperCinema 3D Array X in my living room system which is pretty similar to your 60's.

I would recommend some communication with GoldenEar to see if you can get the most out of that speaker. I wouldn't think the Paradigm Millenia's will be an upgrade over what you have. More like a lateral move, but you might like the way they sound better. If you do get rid of the GoldenEar's make sure to listen extensively to some other options and pick what you like the best. I really love my 3D Array X for the living room, so I'm surprised you don't like the 60's.


----------



## Pogre

darthray said:


> Well this sucks for me, I still cannot see them
> 
> 
> Ray


That does suck, 'cause I think they sure are purdy. 

I followed the link in your sig and... Wow! Very cool. I'd love a theater room like that. You put some thought into theming it too. Very nice. Someday...

I'm going at it music first. Started out with 2.1 and now have 5.2. Sounds awesome so I'm happy with it. 

Oh! I'll try dragging files! Hold on, just a minute... Couldn't drag files. Must be a tablet thing. It just wouldn't accept them, BUT... I managed to add some thumbnails. I think. Here goes.


----------



## shivaji

Pogre said:


> That does suck, 'cause I think they sure are purdy.
> 
> I followed the link in your sig and... Wow! Very cool. I'd love a theater room like that. You put some thought into theming it too. Very nice. Someday...
> 
> I'm going at it music first. Started out with 2.1 and now have 5.2. Sounds awesome so I'm happy with it.
> 
> Oh! I'll try dragging files! Hold on, just a minute... Couldn't drag files. Must be a tablet thing. It just wouldn't accept them, BUT... I managed to add some thumbnails. I think. Here goes.


Nicely done! I see em, they enlarge as they should.


----------



## Pogre

shivaji said:


> Nicely done! I see em, they enlarge as they should.


Thanks! It helped a lot when I got to the desktop version! At least I can attach files now. I'm happy. 

A little speaker porn?


----------



## Pogre

Those were before I got the VTF-3s. My li'l SB1000s. I love those subs, they just weren't big enough and I pulled the trigger on the biggest guns I could afford. Didn't want to keep upgrading in increments with subs like I did with speakers.


----------



## madaudio

Pogre said:


> Thanks! It helped a lot when I got to the desktop version! At least I can attach files now. I'm happy.
> 
> A little speaker porn?


Pogre, another method of getting piccies into your posts is to use the "Quote" button. You should then find that the window in which you are typing your reply has the standard paperclip button for attachments. If you click on that, you will be in a window where you can browse your own filing system, find the pic(s) you want to attach, then "upload" the pic(s).

That way, no need to upload your pics to some "cloud" service before putting them into your posts.


----------



## darthray

Pogre said:


> That does suck, 'cause I think they sure are purdy.
> 
> I followed the link in your sig and... Wow! Very cool. I'd love a theater room like that. You put some thought into theming it too. Very nice. Someday...
> 
> I'm going at it music first. Started out with 2.1 and now have 5.2. Sounds awesome so I'm happy with it.
> 
> Oh! I'll try dragging files! Hold on, just a minute... Couldn't drag files. Must be a tablet thing. It just wouldn't accept them, BUT... I managed to add some thumbnails. I think. Here goes.



Finally see them
Look very good!



Pogre said:


> Thanks! It helped a lot when I got to the desktop version! At least I can attach files now. I'm happy.
> 
> A little speaker porn?



LOL


Way back, when looking into either, an SVS sub, or trying to make a new DIY.
I got my computer taken away from my work site (was in the Military), the key word they catch was "naked beauty", and I was talking about the new Tumult 15" driver for sub 

https://www.google.ca/search?q=tumu...iw=1344&bih=639#imgrc=_j8A9XZ33upXVM:&spf=191

Ray


----------



## JA Fant

Thiel CS 2.4SE


----------



## Nosferatu

Nick200970 said:


> Golden Ear Super Sat 60's LCR - not happy
> In my home theater I am using Golden Ear Super Sat 60's for my LCR front stage. I am pairing them with 2 SVS PB2000 subs. I have an Anthem MRX 720 but using 3 Outlaw mono block amps for the LCR. I have to say that I am not that please with the Golden Ears speakers. Not sure what it is but they sound too high or tinny and it does not sound natural. They just do not seem to sound so good. I have ARCed my system several times and the LCR gets set at 120Hz. Was wondering if anyone has any thoughts on these speakers. I am most likely going to sell them.
> 
> I have a friend who is a Paradigm dealer and am looking at the Millenia 30 reference speakers to replace my Golden Ears. Anyone have any thoughts on them? Is there something better that I can get in that price range. All thoughts and comments are appreciated. I am looking to do this in the next month.


I've listened to Golden Ear and Paradigm. In the end, I settled on Monitor Audio. Check out their silver, gold, and platinum lineup. I went platinum but all three tiers have excellent speakers for the price.


----------



## Garry R

Tannoy Revolution XT 8F


----------



## Pogre

madaudio said:


> Pogre, another method of getting piccies into your posts is to use the "Quote" button. You should then find that the window in which you are typing your reply has the standard paperclip button for attachments. If you click on that, you will be in a window where you can browse your own filing system, find the pic(s) you want to attach, then "upload" the pic(s).
> 
> That way, no need to upload your pics to some "cloud" service before putting them into your posts.


That's basically what I ended up doing, only I clicked on "Manage Attachments". It took me to the same screen that the paperclip did (I just tried it). I didn't have to do the cloud thing. I'm not a big cloud guy anyway.


----------



## Pogre

SO. I tried something that was suggested to someone else by HsuKevin. I think shivaji would be proud. lol. There really isn't much difference in sq, but it cleans it up nice. Dunno if I'm gonna keep it this way or not.


----------



## shivaji

Pogre said:


> SO. I tried something that was suggested to someone else by HsuKevin. I think shivaji would be proud. lol. There really isn't much difference in sq, but it cleans it up nice. Dunno if I'm gonna keep it this way or not.


Lol, Me likey, that is a very clean balanced look. Nice also, that you feel no diminishment in sound quality. Obviously, you are also having fun playing with the layout too. Enjoy.


----------



## Pogre

shivaji said:


> Lol, Me likey, that is a very clean balanced look. Nice also, that you feel no diminishment in sound quality. Obviously, you are also having fun playing with the layout too. Enjoy.


Thanks! Yeah, I still have that new sub feeling. I just got them a month or so ago. I'm out on leave from work for a while so I've been doing some more experimenting and research on speaker/subwoofer placement as well as hitting forums like this for more ideas. It is fun, and I'm not gonna lie, posting pics is fun too.  I'm having a blast.


----------



## darthray

shivaji said:


> Lol, Me likey, that is a very clean balanced look. Nice also, that you feel no diminishment in sound quality. Obviously, you are also having fun playing with the layout too. Enjoy.



Me too, look very nice.



Pogre said:


> Thanks! Yeah, I still have that new sub feeling. I just got them a month or so ago. I'm out on leave from work for a while so I've been doing some more experimenting and research on speaker/subwoofer placement as well as hitting forums like this for more ideas. It is fun, and I'm not gonna lie, posting pics is fun too.  I'm having a blast.



Thanks for pics, I really enjoy them
By the way, those SVS Ultra bookshelf look great on those stands.
Look like they were made for each other


Ray


----------



## Pogre

darthray said:


> Me too, look very nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for pics, I really enjoy them
> By the way, those SVS Ultra bookshelf look great on those stands.
> Look like they were made for each other
> 
> 
> Ray


I made those. Thank you! I took the pedestals off of a set of rickety ones, replaced the columns with 4x6 lumber and stained them black. They're very sturdy and have a little weight to them at around 45-50 lbs with the speakers on them. I am kinda proud of them. Cost me about 25 bucks.
I guess you could say they _were_ made for each other.


----------



## choombak

JTR 228HT Noesis as L/C/R. Rythmik E15HP sub.


----------



## R Harkness

choombak said:


> JTR 228HT Noesis as L/C/R. Rythmik E15HP sub.


Are you, perhaps, a bachelor?


----------



## choombak

R Harkness said:


> Are you, perhaps, a bachelor?


No. Part of resistance movement though, trying to convince "form follows function". Let's see how long it stands.


----------



## darthray

choombak said:


> No. Part of resistance movement though, trying to convince "form follows function". Let's see how long it stands.



LOL, I loved the way you put-it in your last sentence


In all seriousness, those are very nice speakers and deserve some real stands
After spending so much money on those speakers, many options can be have for cheap, for real stands.


But then again, it is your system, not ours.
And not to forget, Thanks for posting your front stage to this thread


Ray


----------



## Jaurhead

Pogre said:


> SO. I tried something that was suggested to someone else by HsuKevin. I think shivaji would be proud. lol. There really isn't much difference in sq, but it cleans it up nice. Dunno if I'm gonna keep it this way or not.


This is a super cosmetic suggesstion, but I think they would look even more appropriate if you took the feet off. Not sure if they can be unscrewed, and certainly not trying to impose this on you. I just think it would look even cleaner


----------



## Pogre

Jaurhead said:


> This is a super cosmetic suggesstion, but I think they would look even more appropriate if you took the feet off. Not sure if they can be unscrewed, and certainly not trying to impose this on you. I just think it would look even cleaner


How about this?


----------



## Pogre

I like the Ultras with the grills off. I was planning to do just this when I got back from out of town. Got in last night and I just finished now. There's a bonus too... better bass response now. I played around with them for an hour, moving them closer together, further apart, ports on the putside, ports on the inside... they sound really good right now with both ports on the outside.

I really like the way it looks now too. Nice and tidy.


----------



## darthray

Jaurhead said:


> This is a super cosmetic suggesstion, but I think they would look even more appropriate if you took the feet off. Not sure if they can be unscrewed, and certainly not trying to impose this on you. I just think it would look even cleaner



+1 but (read on)



Pogre said:


> How about this?



Look good (read on)



Pogre said:


> I like the Ultras with the grills off. I was planning to do just this when I got back from out of town. Got in last night and I just finished now. There's a bonus too... better bass response now. I played around with them for an hour, moving them closer together, further apart, ports on the putside, ports on the inside... they sound really good right now with both ports on the outside.
> 
> I really like the way it looks now too. Nice and tidy.



Glad you played around, and found the perfect combination


For removing the feet on the subs.
Are they still seal from where the screws were on the feet?
If not, it should not affect the sound much, but might be worth while to find a plug to seal the hole.


And for having the speakers, without the grills on.
+1
I love to see drivers on my speakers and subs


Ray


----------



## Pogre

darthray said:


> For removing the feet on the subs.
> Are they still seal from where the screws were on the feet? If not, it should not affect the sound much, but might be worth while to find a plug to seal the hole.


Kevin covered that with me too. I popped in the cd that came with my subs, plugged both ports, eq1 and played the 20hz test tone while holding a lighter in front of each hole. No air, I'm good.


----------



## choombak

darthray said:


> LOL, I loved the way you put-it in your last sentence
> 
> 
> In all seriousness, those are very nice speakers and deserve some real stands
> After spending so much money on those speakers, many options can be have for cheap, for real stands.
> 
> 
> But then again, it is your system, not ours.
> And not to forget, Thanks for posting your front stage to this thread
> 
> 
> Ray


I concur with your thoughts -- these are stop-gap arrangement since I am in between house moves.  

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaurhead

Pogre said:


> Kevin covered that with me too. I popped in the cd that came with my subs, plugged both ports, eq1 and played the 20hz test tone while holding a lighter in front of each hole. No air, I'm good.


I believe Ray was referring to the literal screw holes from where the rubber feet came out. 
EDIT: I mis-read the orginal comment. Redacted!

I'm glad to see you enjoy the newfound tidiness! I will say that I, too, think it looks much cleaner


----------



## Nosferatu

Not looking to start a new thread but had a general question for some of the builds I've been seeing of late.

Why do some put a good amount of time and money into what amounts to a nice sound system but then matches it with either a poorly sized TV or poorly positioned TV in a room. It's like hey listen to my $20,000 sound system while watching a $400 best buy branded TV that's smaller than 50". 

I've posted my two rigs before but I made sure to evenly distribute the budget for both my theater and living room to have a matching screen to go along with the sound.


----------



## Pogre

Nosferatu said:


> Not looking to start a new thread but had a general question for some of the builds I've been seeing of late.
> 
> Why do some put a good amount of time and money into what amounts to a nice sound system but then matches it with either a poorly sized TV or poorly positioned TV in a room. It's like hey listen to my $20,000 sound system while watching a $400 best buy branded TV that's smaller than 50".
> 
> I've posted my two rigs before but I made sure to evenly distribute the budget for both my theater and living room to have a matching screen to go along with the sound.


Right now I have a 60" Vizio and it's not bad. My main goal is music, but I like having a good HT system too. I generally put the bulk of my budget in speakers, then build around them.


----------



## shivaji

choombak said:


> I concur with your thoughts -- these are stop-gap arrangement since I am in between house moves.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


Perhaps, something like this during the stop gap times. This way you can have the stools back for the bar.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Furinno-998...id=100033&rk=8&rkt=8&mehot=lo&sd=132151469458


----------



## choombak

shivaji said:


> Perhaps, something like this during the stop gap times. This way you can have the stools back for the bar.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Furinno-998...id=100033&rk=8&rkt=8&mehot=lo&sd=132151469458


At 70 lb. per speaker, did not want to take a risk with similar side stands, so ended up with those stools. They are ugly and mismatched, but certainly take the speaker weight! 

I may just go with the ones that Jeff builds for these speakers when they are in their permanent location. In a few weeks from now.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## KenM10759

choombak,

I don't know if it's just a case of barrel distortion on the lens of the camera or phone that was used for the photo, or if it's the weight of a 70 pound speaker and 40(?) pound TV in the middle of that black credenza but whatever the case it looks like you should put some support under the long main beams. It appears to be sagging in the middle and if it is that will only continue to get more pronounced and wont take long for the drawers to start binding up...or worse.


----------



## dlfurr

I' m a JBL guy all the way.
LCR are 3678's
SUBS are (2) 4645C's 18 inch
SURROUNDS are (4) 8330's


----------



## darthray

Pogre said:


> Kevin covered that with me too. I popped in the cd that came with my subs, plugged both ports, eq1 and played the 20hz test tone while holding a lighter in front of each hole. No air, I'm good.



Glad to hear
Must have miss, the reply from Kevin


Ray


----------



## darthray

Jaurhead said:


> I believe Ray was referring to the literal screw holes from where the rubber feet came out.
> EDIT: I mis-read the orginal comment. Redacted!
> 
> I'm glad to see you enjoy the newfound tidiness! I will say that I, too, think it looks much cleaner



Yes, the screw holes where the feet were.


Ray


----------



## Pogre

darthray said:


> Glad to hear
> Must have miss, the reply from Kevin
> 
> 
> Ray


It was over the phone. He just happened to be the one who answered.

I came up with a solution for the logos that doesn't require adhesive.


----------



## darthray

choombak said:


> I concur with your thoughts -- these are stop-gap arrangement since I am in between house moves.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk



LOL


Now, I got-it
Your speakers come with packaging and boxes, that can be repack.
On the other hand, stand need to be assemble, and you do not want to scratch them in the move.


If not, use that as an excuse, and stick to it


Ray


----------



## darthray

Nosferatu said:


> Not looking to start a new thread but had a general question for some of the builds I've been seeing of late.
> 
> Why do some put a good amount of time and money into what amounts to a nice sound system but then matches it with either a poorly sized TV or poorly positioned TV in a room. It's like hey listen to my $20,000 sound system while watching a $400 best buy branded TV that's smaller than 50".
> 
> I've posted my two rigs before but I made sure to evenly distribute the budget for both my theater and living room to have a matching screen to go along with the sound.



Like you, I like a well balance between Audio and Video
I also remember your systems, and they are nice.


But, I also know a couple people, who will not get a display bigger than 50", too big and too hard to follow what's going on (so they say)
Same type of person who do not care, about symmetry to have the display center to the sound 


Ray


----------



## darthray

Pogre said:


> Right now I have a 60" Vizio and it's not bad. My main goal is music, but I like having a good HT system too. I generally put the bulk of my budget in speakers, then build around them.



60" is a descent size
Like you said, your main goal is music and nothing wrong with that.
And when you say "then build around them".
I do assume that you are putting your display in the center and not in a corner away from your speakers.


Ray


----------



## Pogre

darthray said:


> 60" is a descent size
> Like you said, your main goal is music and nothing wrong with that.
> And when you say "then build around them".
> I do assume that you are putting your display in the center and not in a corner away from your speakers.
> 
> 
> Ray


Lol. Yes. Scroll up to post 5411 and you can get a look. I fastened the logos so that they're in the correct orientation and posted some more pics of my subs. It's very symmetrical now and the tv is the centerpiece.


----------



## darthray

Pogre said:


> Lol. Yes. Scroll up to post 5411 and you can get a look. I fastened the logos so that they're in the correct orientation and posted some more pics of my subs. It's very symmetrical now and the tv is the centerpiece.



Your symmetry is perfect


I did saw the pictures, but in rush to reply to a few posts.
But in my rush to reply to a few quotes, I forgot Who was posting What
My Bad


Ray


----------



## wowthatsabigscreen

Dan here. I just got Ascend Sierra Ribbon Towers and a Horizon Ribbon Center and they sound good. My first love is 2-channel music but I've come to love movies with a 5.2 system, and I'm getting used to Blu Ray audio and DVD-A and SACD and all the other file formats. I'm using two subs, one is a 20+ year old Velodyne FSR18 which can shake the house, and the other is a new Rythmic F15HP-SE. I use the Rythmic for some music when I want to add bottom end, and I use both subs for movies. The room is pretty big, approx 20 x 22 with a 8' going up to around 16' high ceiling. Room acoustics are poor and I'm working on that, adding carpet, sofa, drapes, and eventually anti-reflective features and bass traps once I understand the science.

Some background: I'm an engineer and I've been into 2-channel music for 50+ years. First speakers were JBL-100 (inline) and they were some of the best sounding speakers I've ever heard. West Coast Sound apparently, but my ears loved them. Unfortunately I was forced to sell them when I graduated college and needed money. I drove those speakers first with a Marantz 2230 receiver from the 1970's. It worked but compared to today it was, vintage. Then I got into separates, an SAE 2200 power amp and a Crown IC-150A preamp (still have them and they're for sale if interested). I keep all original packaging material, for everything!

Got into Boston Acoustics speakers when my artsy wife had a say in the "way things looked". Boston Acoustics A-400's sounded great (I still have them, for sale if interested) and they're in perfect condition. I moved to a house and got into home theater with a Yamaha RX-V something or another, and Boston Acoustics VR30's and a VR12 center. Still have the speakers and they're in perfect condition (for sale if interested). I don't seem to sell things.

Then due to lightning I got a Yamaha RX-V3300 (still have it, perfect condition, for sale) and just recently upgraded to the Yamaha RX-A3060. I keep telling myself that eventually I'll get into separates for home theater but these newer receivers sound pretty darn good so it's difficult to justify. I don't play things at reference level, I just like clean, clear sound at moderate levels.

And that's it. I got into laser discs and have all that stuff if anyone is interested. Pioneer Elite CLD-79 and a couple dozen good movies. For some reason I thought laser disc was going to be a big thing. It wasn't. 

Oh, and with HDMI cables I now have at least a hundred RCA interconnects, high quality, sitting in a box in the closet. Wonder what that's worth? I fell for the kinda high quality stuff and cringe when I look at all those cables sitting in that box.

And I still have a Sony PS-X7 turntable, an Ortofon high quality moving coil cartridge, several hundred vinyl albums all preserved with Sound Guard treatment and special liners, and even an AM/FM Tuner! Oh the memories! 

Today's components are amazing!


----------



## HesterDW

wowthatsabigscreen said:


> Dan here. I just got Ascend Sierra Ribbon Towers and a Horizon Ribbon Center and they sound good. My first love is 2-channel music but I've come to love movies with a 5.2 system, and I'm getting used to Blu Ray audio and DVD-A and SACD and all the other file formats. I'm using two subs, one is a 20+ year old Velodyne FSR18 which can shake the house, and the other is a new Rythmic F15HP-SE. I use the Rythmic for some music when I want to add bottom end, and I use both subs for movies. The room is pretty big, approx 20 x 22 with a 8' going up to around 16' high ceiling. Room acoustics are poor and I'm working on that, adding carpet, sofa, drapes, and eventually anti-reflective features and bass traps once I understand the science.


I'm in a similar boat. I'm just getting into surround sound after a long relationship with stereo sound. I've gone through dozens of headphones and a few pairs of speakers over the last couple years before getting here. My mains have been M-Audio BX5's for the past year with a Nuforce Icon HDP DAC. 

I never once considered surround sound until recently, seemed too complicated. I can't remember what pushed me to try it, but I decided screw it and found a good deal on some Klipsch S1 surrounds. Because I watch movies on my PC I ditched the DAC to test it out, using my onboard soundcard. I powered the S1's with a Lepai 2020 amp. The first 5 minutes of Mad Max: Fury Road were enough to convince me that I made the right decision, but the interference on my sound card was unbearable. So I sold my Nuforce the next week and bought a Marantz 1504. For the center channel I ultimately decided on the Aperion Intimus 4c, which thankfully is a good match for the BX5's. Lastly, my favorite part of my setup, the Sunfire True Sub Jr., an obnoxious little beast! 

My setup isn't exactly killer but I think it's a decent entry level. Now I need a nice universal player. Also sorry that whole Laser Disc thing didn't work out. Being an early adopter doesn't always work out lol.


----------



## tadhum3

i think advertising about speakers and such activity will increase the knowledge about speakers, its ranges and varieties.


----------



## Prime316

Nosferatu said:


> Not looking to start a new thread but had a general question for some of the builds I've been seeing of late.
> 
> Why do some put a good amount of time and money into what amounts to a nice sound system but then matches it with either a poorly sized TV or poorly positioned TV in a room. It's like hey listen to my $20,000 sound system while watching a $400 best buy branded TV that's smaller than 50".
> 
> I've posted my two rigs before but I made sure to evenly distribute the budget for both my theater and living room to have a matching screen to go along with the sound.



This one I don't get either. Mainly the huge speakers and the 50" or smaller tv set. Yet the speakers are 6ft tall(a little exaggeration). How can they even see the tv behind the speakers? I see this a lot when I check youtube. They have this kind of setup and say they're into home theater. They can't be. Home theater is not just sound. 


Back on topic: My preference is Klipsch for speakers.


----------



## wowthatsabigscreen

My guess would be they already had the smaller TV and then decided to get into Home Theater. They added all the home theater components and got them all set up and running but the cost of a big display or projector/screen kept them away until they had the budget or until the TV died. 

Myself, I had a 37" direct-view TV for almost 27 years because, well because it worked, had a pretty good image (until I saw 1080p), and since it still worked I just plain had a hard time throwing it away and buying something new. I "almost" upgraded the display several times but something "new and improved" would come out and I'd read about it and be glad I hadn't jumped on "that one from last season, the one that in retrospect was really bad". 

I shopped, watched online prices fall, and continued to see new displays come out which were so much better than last season's displays - so I sat tight and waited, and worked all day and didn't have a lot of time to sit and enjoy the Home Theater. 

Years passed, and I finally replaced that old TV with a 65" OLED and I can't believe the improvement. I was one of those guys into Home Theater but still with a puny 37" display. Now I have the whole thing and what a difference from "the old days". Of course a 65" OLED is nothing compared to a projector/screen...


----------



## smdelaney

wowthatsabigscreen said:


> My guess would be they already had the smaller TV and then decided to get into Home Theater. They added all the home theater components and got them all set up and running but the cost of a big display or projector/screen kept them away until they had the budget or until the TV died.


This is close to my situation.

I love my music and my movies but I've never had the budget to go all out...especially all at once. I replace the individual components as needed which is usually when something fails. Right now that means the AVR is next on the list and I'm going to settle below target on that so I can save more $$ to put into the TV next. After that probably a 4K UHD player (to justify the TV  )then speakers and ONLY THEN will I loop back and hit more of the "wants" on the next AVR. Byt the time new speakers are in sight I'll (hopefully) be finishing the basement with a modest home theater set up. Once it's all out of the main living space and into a dedicated "play" area like the basement the WAF has less sway in the decision making.


----------



## Nosferatu

wowthatsabigscreen said:


> My guess would be they already had the smaller TV and then decided to get into Home Theater. They added all the home theater components and got them all set up and running but the cost of a big display or projector/screen kept them away until they had the budget or until the TV died.


However, it's not like a television cost $10,000 and the speakers, amps, cabling, etc. cost $100. Some of these rigs are thousands of dollars and then I see a $400 TV hooked into the mix. 

Let's roll some McIntosh equipment and match it with an Insignia TV FTW!!!


----------



## Williams2

Nosferatu said:


> However, it's not like a television cost $10,000 and the speakers, amps, cabling, etc. cost $100. Some of these rigs are thousands of dollars and then I see a $400 TV hooked into the mix.
> 
> Let's roll some McIntosh equipment and match it with an Insignia TV FTW!!!


Kinda sounds like me! Have about $5,000 into a 2.1 music system, with about $5,000 more to go soon. And upgrading my 3.1 movie system speakers tomorrow to 3 Paradigm Prestige 15B's for the front 3 (about $2400), to use with... a Samsung 42" tv. The upgrade in sound I need now after listening to my much better music system speakers.
However, I will be eventually upgrading to an Oppo upd-205 player first and then a slightly larger 4K tv. I do value audio much more than video though. To each their own I guess.


----------



## Williams2

Williams2 said:


> Kinda sounds like me! Have about $5,000 into a 2.1 music system, with about $5,000 more to go soon. And upgrading my 3.1 movie system speakers tomorrow to 3 Paradigm Prestige 15B's for the front 3 (about $2400), connected to... a Samsung 42" tv. The upgrade in sound I need now after listening to my much better music system speakers.
> However, I will be eventually upgrading to an Oppo upd-205 player first and then a slightly larger 4K tv. I do value audio much more than video though. To each their own I guess.


My thoughts on the Paradigm Prestige 15B's: First off, my ears are sensitive to high pitches and fatigue easily in the 1-4khz range. I home demoed the Studio 10's a few years ago and found them to sound great for the money, but bothered my ears. I checked a frequency response graph and they have a rise in the 2.5-4khz area. These 15B's are on the bright/lively side too, but sounded excellent. I checked a frequency response graph after hearing them and it shows a few decibel cut in that 1-4khz range. So they have a lively sound without fatigue that's great for home theatre, the bass is very good for 5.5" woofers, the mids aren't forward or recessed for a balanced sound, and they have the largest sound dynamics I've heard from small bookshelf speakers. To Compare them with similarly priced and sized speakers, I found the KEF LS50's were slightly more transparent, but for me the Paradigms are better at everything else.


----------



## amit_947

*baying used speakers system wanted to know if this is good buy for $500*

baying used speakers system wanted to know if this is good buy for $500

There are Klipsch 4 book shelf Xb10s
Klipsch 1 XL 12 center speaker
Klipsch 2 ref iv rb61 
omni S8 sub 
denon avr 1609 receiver 

Thanx


----------



## darthray

amit_947 said:


> baying used speakers system wanted to know if this is good buy for $500
> 
> There are Klipsch 4 book shelf Xb10s
> Klipsch 1 XL 12 center speaker
> Klipsch 2 ref iv rb61
> omni S8 sub
> denon avr 1609 receiver
> 
> Thanx



Cannot help on this one, but if you would start your own thread back on the speaker thread, you might have more response
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/89-speakers/


This one is more about showing what you got.


Good Luck in your search


Ray


----------



## Pogre

I'm so glad WAF isn't a thing for me. My wife lets me get away with a lot in our living room. She knew though, that I come with good audio and a fair amount of equipment when we got married. It's just the way I am, like it or leave it. I genuinely feel for the guys who are so restricted. I couldn't imagine having to concede sq for aesthetics. 

To be fair, I do keep the wires out of sight and keep it all neat, organized and tidy. We get a lot of dust in Arizona this time of the year and I dust everything at least every other day. I think staying on top of stuff like that (works for me) can help a lot when it comes to WAF. In my opinion, there's a lot of equipment that looks nice and adds to the decor.


----------



## Williams2

Agreed, I couldn't handle the WAF thing. I also try to keep my systems as neat, tidy and classy looking as I can, but I wouldn't be with somebody that was trying to tell me what I could do.


----------



## Shadowed




----------



## darthray

Pogre said:


> I'm so glad WAF isn't a thing for me. My wife lets me get away with a lot in our living room. She knew though, that I come with good audio and a fair amount of equipment when we got married. It's just the way I am, like it or leave it. I genuinely feel for the guys who are so restricted. I couldn't imagine having to concede sq for aesthetics.
> 
> To be fair, I do keep the wires out of sight and keep it all neat, organized and tidy. We get a lot of dust in Arizona this time of the year and I dust everything at least every other day. I think staying on top of stuff like that (works for me) can help a lot when it comes to WAF. In my opinion, there's a lot of equipment that looks nice and adds to the decor.



I am also very lucky when it come the WAF



Williams2 said:


> Agreed, I couldn't handle the WAF thing. I also try to keep my systems as neat, tidy and classy looking as I can, but I wouldn't be with somebody that was trying to tell me what I could do.



+1, and good on you for trying to keep everything tidy and classy looking.
It help a lot whit WAF


Also another thing that help, in my case anyway.
Is to get Her involve with question like "what do you think of those", but they cost "$$$$!"


This way, she feel involve and give you Her blessing
All you have to do, is pay for them, or even might get the nice surprise that she had money aside and help you with your purchase, a double 


Ray


----------



## Pogre

darthray said:


> so another thing that help, in my case anyway.
> Is to get Her involve with question like "what do you think of those", but they cost "$$$$!"
> 
> 
> This way, she feel involve and give you Her blessing


I actually just did that yesterday! I bought a third bookshelf for a new center channel and finally put my Deftech up for sale. I showed her a couple different options (none less than $399 apiece), and saved the best for last. Earlier I'd found an Ultra BS in SVS' outlet with 2 minor scratches on it (one of them is on the bottom) for $349. I went to it, acted surprised and said, "Oh wow, look at this one honey!".. After a couple of months of threatening to buy the Ultra center ($699), $349 for the bookshelf was looking pretty good... 



> All you have to do, is pay for them, or even might get the nice surprise that she had money aside and help you with your purchase, a double
> 
> 
> Ray


Yeah, no. I don't think that will ever happen on the Pogre household. :frown:


----------



## darthray

Pogre said:


> I actually just did that yesterday! I bought a third bookshelf for a new center channel and finally put my Deftech up for sale. I showed her a couple different options (none less than $399 apiece), and saved the best for last. Earlier I'd found an Ultra BS in SVS' outlet with 2 minor scratches on it (one of them is on the bottom) for $349. I went to it, acted surprised and said, "Oh wow, look at this one honey!".. After a couple of months of threatening to buy the Ultra center ($699), $349 for the bookshelf was looking pretty good...
> 
> 
> Yeah, no. I don't think that will ever happen on the Pogre household. :frown:



On the bright side, you are very savvy spender, and your man cave still call be yours


Sorry about my last, for "it will not happen the Pogre household".


Ray


----------



## Nosferatu

darthray said:


> On the bright side, you are very savvy spender, and your man cave still call be yours


My wife just won't let me call it the man cave because she goes "hey I want to use it too!"


----------



## Pogre

darthray said:


> On the bright side, you are very savvy spender, and your man cave still call be yours


Thank you, but like the poster above I can't quite get away with calling it a mancave since it's the living room, but I know what it is...  She pretty much gives me free reign partly because I keep stuff looking nice and everything is symmetrical so it adds to the decor (IMO) instead of detracting. I think well built speakers are pieces of art in and of themselves. Again, IMO. It helps too that my living has lots of space to play with and seems to lend itself well for audio.



> Sorry about my last, for "it will not happen the Pogre household".
> 
> 
> Ray


Lol. I'm mostly joking about that. I'm just happy I don't have to make concessions with speakers and subs and/or placement. I can scheme well enough to come up with money for the things I want. 

Case in point, I just ordered another Ultra BS for a center and a wall mount for my tv so I can get rid of that Deftech 8040 I'm using now that doesn't match at all. I built a short little speaker stand for it that matches the ones for the mains. That will go on the entertainment stand under the tv (now an equipment rack, sort of) right in the middle. I also am going to get my receiver out of that tight little cubby on the bottom and put it on top with the new center speaker so it'll breathe a lot better.

I ordered it late Saturday and it hasn't shipped yet. Probably will today. I got the speaker from SVS' outlet for $349 (regular retail $499). It has a very small scratch on the front that I think can be buffed out, and a very small crack in the finish on the bottom, out of sight. Can't complain since it come with their full 5 year warranty and $150 off regular retail. Sure beats spending $699 for the Ultra center channel and it's going to be a perfect match

This is the mount I bought. The tv is going to have to go up another 13 or 14" to accommodate the new speaker underneath. I included a couple pics of the little stand I built for the center. It's a perfect match for the mains since I built those too. With a little imagination I can already see how it's gonna look. I'm very excited to get this started!


----------



## darthray

Nosferatu said:


> My wife just won't let me call it the man cave because she goes "hey I want to use it too!"



LOL


I remember when you and I, were talking about sound panels.
And She gave You a BIG thumb-up, for a certain look.
Poster got removed, and sound panels were install.


She earn the right to say "our Cave".
Pass on my compliment to your Lady 


Ray


----------



## darthray

Pogre said:


> Thank you, but like the poster above I can't quite get away with calling it a mancave since it's the living room, but I know what it is...  She pretty much gives me free reign partly because I keep stuff looking nice and everything is symmetrical so it adds to the decor (IMO) instead of detracting. I think well built speakers are pieces of art in and of themselves. Again, IMO. It helps too that my living has lots of space to play with and seems to lend itself well for audio.
> 
> 
> Lol. I'm mostly joking about that. I'm just happy I don't have to make concessions with speakers and subs and/or placement. I can scheme well enough to come up with money for the things I want.
> 
> Case in point, I just ordered another Ultra BS for a center and a wall mount for my tv so I can get rid of that Deftech 8040 I'm using now that doesn't match at all. I built a short little speaker stand for it that matches the ones for the mains. That will go on the entertainment stand under the tv (now an equipment rack, sort of) right in the middle. I also am going to get my receiver out of that tight little cubby on the bottom and put it on top with the new center speaker so it'll breathe a lot better.
> 
> I ordered it late Saturday and it hasn't shipped yet. Probably will today. I got the speaker from SVS' outlet for $349 (regular retail $499). It has a very small scratch on the front that I think can be buffed out, and a very small crack in the finish on the bottom, out of sight. Can't complain since it come with their full 5 year warranty and $150 off regular retail. Sure beats spending $699 for the Ultra center channel and it's going to be a perfect match
> 
> This is the mount I bought. The tv is going to have to go up another 13 or 14" to accommodate the new speaker underneath. I included a couple pics of the little stand I built for the center. It's a perfect match for the mains since I built those too. With a little imagination I can already see how it's gonna look. I'm very excited to get this started!



Your wife sound like a keeper too


And must add, that keeping things nice and tidy too, do help for some of us
Especially, in a living room, this is the way my better half and I were years ago 
Only got my theater in 2005, so 12 years ago and been together 32, and will be married 29 years 


Congratulation on your center speaker mount, it look awesome, very well made and a nice finish to boot 
I think you will be happy by moving your display higher, to accommodate your new center.
If you like to get some guidance, on How to angle your new center speaker on your new speaker stand.
PM me, or quote me.
I got some basic and easy to follow steps to do-it properly (as long you print those instructions, and do one step at the time, I post them many time in the past, and will more than happy to repost).


Price wise, I WISH I could be in the same boat.


Will post a few link from here in Canada, to show what this hobby can cost now.
It use to be expensive due to taxes and broker fee, but not extreme like this

https://www.amazon.ca/SVS-101455-SB...&qid=1493693888&sr=8-2&keywords=svs+subwoofer
and
https://www.amazon.ca/SVS-10-inch-3...qid=1493693888&sr=8-12&keywords=svs+subwoofer
and
https://www.amazon.ca/SVS-SoundPath...qid=1493694061&sr=8-13&keywords=svs+subwoofer


Yes, I did post the extreme prices, but even the better ones, are at least 4X the original US price


All my stuff is from the US.
I understand, money exchange (very pour at this moment), shipping costing more (that's fine), and the dreaded broker fee (always over price).



Ray


----------



## Nosferatu

darthray said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> I remember when you and I, were talking about sound panels.
> And She gave You a BIG thumb-up, for a certain look.
> Poster got removed, and sound panels were install.
> 
> 
> She earn the right to say "our Cave".
> Pass on my compliment to your Lady
> 
> 
> Ray


Haha yes yes. Good memory. I'll pass it along.


----------



## Nick V

darthray said:


> Your wife sound like a keeper too
> 
> ...Price wise, I WISH I could be in the same boat.
> 
> 
> Will post a few link from here in Canada, to show what this hobby can cost now.
> It use to be expensive due to taxes and broker fee, but not extreme like this
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/SVS-101455-SB...&qid=1493693888&sr=8-2&keywords=svs+subwoofer
> and
> https://www.amazon.ca/SVS-10-inch-3...qid=1493693888&sr=8-12&keywords=svs+subwoofer
> and
> https://www.amazon.ca/SVS-SoundPath...qid=1493694061&sr=8-13&keywords=svs+subwoofer
> 
> 
> Yes, I did post the extreme prices, but even the better ones, are at least 4X the original US price
> 
> 
> All my stuff is from the US.
> I understand, money exchange (very pour at this moment), shipping costing more (that's fine), and the dreaded broker fee (always over price).
> 
> 
> 
> Ray


Sometimes the prices on Amazon get out of whack. I don't think that has anything to do with the weak Canadian dollar.

These are more accurate of current Canadian pricing for SVS:

SVS Subs - Electronicsforless

SVS Subs - Sonic Boom Audio


----------



## Pogre

Nick V said:


> Sometimes the prices on Amazon get out of whack. I don't think that has anything to do with the weak Canadian dollar.
> 
> These are more accurate of current Canadian pricing for SVS:
> 
> SVS Subs - Electronicsforless
> 
> SVS Subs - Sonic Boom Audio


That is a bit more in line. Still high, but not astronomically. I've been pretty lucky to find good deals on most of my stuff.

There are some very good Canadian made speakers too.


----------



## Williams2

Pogre said:


> That is a bit more in line. Still high, but not astronomically. I've been pretty lucky to find good deals on most of my stuff.
> 
> There are some very good Canadian made speakers too.


I'm Canadian and both my current movie and music speakers are from Canada. But it just happened to be what I liked best after much searching, I'm not brand or country specific, I like what I like. Actually I never really even thought about them being from Canada when listening, it was a bonus afterthought.


----------



## Nick V

Canada has some great audio brands!

I've owned speakers from Paradigm & PSB among many other non-Canadian speakers.

Simaudio, Bryston, Anthem & Classe are also fine examples of Canadian audio brands on the electronics side of things.


----------



## darthray

Nick V said:


> Sometimes the prices on Amazon get out of whack. I don't think that has anything to do with the weak Canadian dollar.
> 
> These are more accurate of current Canadian pricing for SVS:
> 
> SVS Subs - Electronicsforless
> 
> SVS Subs - Sonic Boom Audio



Right you are! 


Those are much better prices, they only reflect the difference of two different dollars value


Thanks for those links. 

Now, I must start looking into those prime elevation, and start making my mind.
I would like to stick Aperion Bookshelf Verus Grant, to stay with the same speakers for my ceiling duty.
That said, my original version are no longer available, only Series II.
https://www.aperionaudio.com/speakers/verus/verus-grand-bookshelf-speaker-611
Use these with a mount, or the SVS Elevation, since my original speakers are no longer available.

So I might look into SVS, since it is only for Atmos duty.
I would have Love to stay with the same original speakers, as my four original surrounds, I will not get the same sound signature, close but not the same
Decision, decision!?


Ray


----------



## smdelaney

Pogre said:


> I actually just did that yesterday! I bought a third bookshelf for a new center channel and finally put my Deftech up for sale. I showed her a couple different options (none less than $399 apiece), and saved the best for last. Earlier I'd found an Ultra BS in SVS' outlet with 2 minor scratches on it (one of them is on the bottom) for $349. I went to it, acted surprised and said, "Oh wow, look at this one honey!".. After a couple of months of threatening to buy the Ultra center ($699), $349 for the bookshelf was looking pretty good...


I'm heading down that path now...started the conversation by just talking about speakers and the price range expected for something good...of course "good" is in the ears of the beholder....and she and I have very different ideas about what constitutes "expensive" speakers...

My first problem is that the speakers on my radar are mostly only available online so I can't take her to see or hear them where I can compare them with other comparable speakers at different price points....to point out the VALUE of what I want compared to what I COULD be spending...

Its not really going to come to anything until I can finish the basement...until then my 5.1 Sat/Sub system is going to have to do. Other than the Sub the speakers are relatively discreet and the sound has been "good enough" to live with for a few more years.


----------



## grandmaison

I just added Deftech's BP9060's, A90's and a CS9060 to my room hooked up to a Pioneer SC-LX801.

I'm hoping to find a pair of SR9080's and SR9040's at a good price sometime in the near future to use as surrounds and atmos heights in the near future.


----------



## Williams2

grandmaison said:


> I just added Deftech's BP9060's, A90's and a CS9060 to my room hooked up to a Pioneer SC-LX801.
> 
> I'm hoping to find a pair of SR9080's and SR9040's at a good price sometime in the near future to use as surrounds and atmos heights in the near future.


Very nice, but you might've been better off using large bookshelf speakers on the ends of your stand, overhanging the front of the stand slightly. Having a tower speaker jammed into the corner like that might not be a good idea. I'd also pull the center speaker out to the front of the stand, right now the sound is reflecting off of the stand, and no doubt is mucking up the sound quality.


----------



## grandmaison

Williams2 said:


> Very nice, but you might've been better off using large bookshelf speakers on the ends of your stand, overhanging the front of the stand slightly. Having a tower speaker jammed into the corner like that might not be a good idea. I'd also pull the center speaker out to the front of the stand, right now the sound is reflecting off of the stand, and no doubt is mucking up the sound quality.


Thanks for the suggestions. I am happy with the sound and there isn't a lot of room, literally, to move my speakers around in, but I will pull them both more forward and try giving the corner one another inch or two.


----------



## darthray

Nick V said:


> Sometimes the prices on Amazon get out of whack. I don't think that has anything to do with the weak Canadian dollar.
> 
> These are more accurate of current Canadian pricing for SVS:
> 
> SVS Subs - Electronicsforless
> 
> SVS Subs - Sonic Boom Audio



Just a quick follow-up.


Thanks to you, I did started to look more deeply into those Prime Elevation
After a few e-mail back and forth with SVS, I thought they could be a close match to my present Aperion surrounds, and since are for ceiling duty only, I thought, why not.
Also SVS just develop a ceiling mount.


The price was very close between the two sites.
Sonic was cheaper by $40 a pair, but only available in black ash, but how much for shipping???
http://www.sonicboomaudio.com/speak...e-elevation-speakers-black-ash-pair-p-72.html
These guys have free shipping and also the piano black finish.
https://www.electronicsforless.ca/s...8.html?zenid=69554ca6c8797f8a8d97603d207d2791


So I check what was the shipping from sonicboomaudio.
Also free
So for $80 difference and to be mounted on the ceiling, I decided that the finish was not to important


So I place the order, and  got another $56 discount (not sure if it is because I bought 2 pair, or a previous customer [2 PB Ultra13])


Just thought, you might like to know.


Ray


----------



## Jako1964

My speakers are very old Kefs. Fronts 104/2, center ref model 90, sur front K120, sur back C15, front presence Code 7, rear presence C1, and subs are Mirage FSX8


----------



## Jako1964

I am looking to replace 9 of the 11 speakers. I tried to replace the Kef 104/2's with Kef Q900 and they sounded like crap compared to the 104/2. I am thinking of going to the R series maybe the 700's


----------



## KenM10759

I'm sure you'd find the R700's to be significantly better than the Q900 as they're a true three way with higher quality crossover and Uni-Q driver. If you're in the US there are some bargains on them to be had at Accessories4Less.com, so check them out. You do take a hit on the warranty, but speakers are very reliable from KEF. My son has bought several from them, no issues at all.


----------



## Nosferatu

KenM10759 said:


> I'm sure you'd find the R700's to be significantly better than the Q900 as they're a true three way with higher quality crossover and Uni-Q driver. If you're in the US there are some bargains on them to be had at Accessories4Less.com, so check them out. You do take a hit on the warranty, but speakers are very reliable from KEF. My son has bought several from them, no issues at all.


While I'm fairly certain the unit is not overheating where it sits, care to point me in the direction of a cooling unit?


----------



## KenM10759

Nosferatu said:


> While I'm fairly certain the unit is not overheating where it sits, care to point me in the direction of a cooling unit?


What?? I have no idea what you are referring to. Sorry.


----------



## Nosferatu

KenM10759 said:


> What?? I have no idea what you are referring to. Sorry.


whoops too many tabs opened I posted in wrong thread LOL


----------



## raoul

KEF Reference One L/R + KEF R600c center channel.
Anthem MRX720 receiver .

I was going to go for the whole shebang w/ Atmos and the like but frankly, I'm in love w/ the sound and don't watch movies that need rear channels as much. So, for my purposes a Center seems like the right call (essential) and the thoughts I have now are towards getting a subwoofer (JL Audio Fathom or a pair of e series are at the top of the list) and a maybe a new receiver because I want more amplification for the Refs that are stunning and are perhaps a tad under powered.


----------



## Wilson F

Hi guys, first time post here. Lifelong musician and music lover, just getting into high end sound.

Running a pair Wharfedale Pacific Pi-30's on a Yamaha as301 via optical and upstairs on the computer is a pair of Klipsch rp-160's running on an SMSL a2. 

Originally the 160's were all I had and was going to pair them with the 110 or 112 reference sub.

Also have some DIY open baffle tymphany 3 1/2 inch drivers, which honestly have astonishing sound and imagine, not to mention 10 to 12 bucks a pop, I want to use them as my first real DIY project cabinet.

Will try to read as much as possible before posting questions. Hope to learn a lot here.


----------



## Shadowed

raoul said:


> KEF Reference One L/R + KEF R600c center channel.
> Anthem MRX720 receiver .
> and a maybe a new receiver because I want more amplification for the Refs that are stunning and are perhaps a tad under powered.


don't forget doubling the wattage will net only a 3db gain...


----------



## Jeremy Morales

Hi first time here...I just started putting a HT together. I've been handed 2 paradigm monitor 11s v7, a paradigm center 1, 2 paradigm pw2200 v2 subs, 2 fluance surrounds and a Yamaha aventage A2060 receiver......just want your guys thoughts on the system. Is this a good start? Am I gonna have to really put alot of $$$$ to get better? Thx!!


----------



## torii

paradigms sound good, some speakers have better bass, midrange highs, but overall paradigm is a great company


----------



## hux249

Hello,

I am new to the forum. I currently have have Klipsch synergy F-3 fronts, 4 synergy S-3 along with a C-3 center. I have a deal lined up to get a an RC-7 and a pair of RF-7's for $800. My question is.. can i mix the 4 S-3s with the RF series? Or would I be better off selling all of it and building from the RF series?


----------



## Williams2

hux249 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am new to the forum. I currently have have Klipsch synergy F-3 fronts, 4 synergy S-3 along with a C-3 center. I have a deal lined up to get a an RC-7 and a pair of RF-7's for $800. My question is.. can i mix the 4 S-3s with the RF series? Or would I be better off selling all of it and building from the RF series?


You'd probably be better off starting a new thread in the speakers section for more replies to your questions.


----------



## darthray

hux249 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am new to the forum. I currently have have Klipsch synergy F-3 fronts, 4 synergy S-3 along with a C-3 center. I have a deal lined up to get a an RC-7 and a pair of RF-7's for $800. My question is.. can i mix the 4 S-3s with the RF series? Or would I be better off selling all of it and building from the RF series?



Like the quote below, you will have a lot more response if you start your own thread, or ask in a Klipsch related thread.
But, I think you would be fine with R*7 series in the front with a none matching series for your surrounds, not has important as your 3 fronts.



Williams2 said:


> You'd probably be better off starting a new thread in the speakers section for more replies to your questions.



+1
On this very well advise.


Ray


----------



## Pogre

I can finally stop answering the question "when are you getting a matching center?". I can't get more matching than this.


----------



## Methodical_1

Out with the old - Polk RTi10s and CSi5 and in with the new - Polk LSiM 707s and 706c.

Got them, so far so good. Now, I just need to get that TV on the wall so that I can bring the center channel up and forward.


----------



## dbarbour3

I purchased the Polks also except the LSiM 703 bookshelf. I never knew Polk even made this level of speaker, I have high expectations, but unfortunately mine are on backorder. Did a lot of research but when these went on sale it was an easy decision for me.


----------



## Nyutu

Hi there just moved to 5.2 recently.

Fronts: Q Acoustics 3050
Center: Q Acoustics 3090c
Surrounds: Q Acoustics 3020
Subwoofers (2 one at each side of the room): SVS SB-2000


----------



## KenM10759

Nyutu said:


> Hi there just moved to 5.2 recently.
> 
> Fronts: Q Acoustics 3050
> Center: Q Acoustics 3090c
> Surrounds: Q Acoustics 3020
> Subwoofers (2 one at each side of the room): SVS SB-2000


Nice subs for the money, and really good for music.


----------



## jlmathis

Currently running a Marantz NR1506 with a pair of Elac B6's, but I am looking to upgrade the fronts right now. The Elac's feel a little dark for my taste. Great speakers for a small room if you don't need a sub.


----------



## AtlantaAllen

Went from B&w 802 Ns to KEF LS50s and 2 Velodyne subs.


----------



## KenM10759

AtlantaAllen said:


> Went from B&w 802 Ns to KEF LS50s and 2 Velodyne subs.


That's like going from a side-by-side refrigerator to a thermal six-pack of beer cooler. 

How does the sound compare, and why the huge shift in speaker size? Congrats, BTW, because LS50's are incredible speakers for the money!


----------



## AtlantaAllen

KenM10759 said:


> That's like going from a side-by-side refrigerator to a thermal six-pack of beer cooler.
> 
> How does the sound compare, and why the huge shift in speaker size? Congrats, BTW, because LS50's are incredible speakers for the money!


Had the 802s for 15 years and was ready to try something new. Loved the imaging and sound stage on the 50s which was better than the 802s. Also loved to see the look on my friends faces when they heard the LS50s and they started looking for the other speakers
that just had to be hooked up to get so much from those small boxes. 

Ken, thanks for always being an outstanding and helpful contributor.


----------



## KenM10759

Thank you. That must be one of those "priceless" moments when people who have seen and heard the big 802's start scratching their heads about the room-filling sound of two svelte, curvy little boxes. Well...photo? 

Must feel like a new room, having all that space back. Looks a little more 21st century too. The 802N are a classic look, though can dominate a room in size for what they produce. I can't help but think of "Uncle Fester" when I see them.


----------



## TheUnlearnt

AtlantaAllen said:


> Went from B&w 802 Ns to KEF LS50s and 2 Velodyne subs.


Sorry for your loss.


----------



## KenM10759

TheUnlearnt said:


> Sorry for your loss.


Seems you may be "UnLearnt" about just what LS50's sound like in the right space and properly paired with a couple of high quality subwoofers.


----------



## TheUnlearnt

KenM10759 said:


> Seems you may be "UnLearnt" about just what LS50's sound like in the right space and properly paired with a couple of high quality subwoofers.


Just a joke of course. Never heard the Q's or R's but not a fan of KYF's LS50's or Muons. Too midrange forward for myself.


----------



## Herman Holmes

SVS Ultra bookshelf mains
Ultra center
Prime bookshelf surrounds
SB2000 sub


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dony755

Only a Klipsch RF-82II 5.1 with a Klipsch SW-112


----------



## fireman325

Mains are an older pair of Klipsch RF-82s.
Center is an RC-64 II.
Surrounds are older RS-62s.
Top mids are CDT-5800-C IIs.
Subs are PSA 15V and XV15SE.


----------



## zefosky




----------



## KenM10759

What speakers are those? A Tannoy or TAD?


----------



## Williams2

Tannoy xt8f I think.


----------



## reapz

I just got my first audio home theatre equipment ever! I picked up 2 x PSA MT-110 and 1 x PSA XS30SE. Loving them after 2 days, we'll see how they go once they've broken in a bit


----------



## iceatola

jcchiefsfan said:


> Man I am loving the way those Bic F12's look and the more I look at them, the more I want to go find someplace that carries them! If they sound as good as they look I might just have to sell my klipsch instead of adding another and go with a pair of the F12's.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using Tapatalk


For budget subs you just can not beat the performance of the F12 subs.


----------



## Pogre

I added a few pieces. I got the Ultra towers, a Monolith 7x200 watt amp and a Marantz SR6011. Woot!


----------



## shivaji

Pogre said:


> I added a few pieces. I got the Ultra towers, a Monolith 7x200 watt amp and a Marantz SR6011. Woot!


Whoa, a bit of an upgrade I see. Looks great.


----------



## Jaurhead

Pogre said:


> I added a few pieces. I got the Ultra towers, a Monolith 7x200 watt amp and a Marantz SR6011. Woot!


Got the 6011 a few months back. I'm totally in love. Having 7.1.4 is a dream come true!


----------



## Pogre

shivaji said:


> Whoa, a bit of an upgrade I see. Looks great.


Thanks man, I stood my subs back up since the geometry of the layout changed. This system kicks some serious ass now.


----------



## turts85

Just got delivery of my pair of Ascend 170se today. Replacing ELAC B5. The 170s are definitely clearer and seem more clean. Nice sound stage. I am still debating if I'm keeping them since the new Chane A1.4 is still on my mind. Everything I read gave the nod to the Ascends tho. Was also going to try some HTD L3s as well.


----------



## KenM10759

I had picked up a pair of Ascend Acoustics CBM170-SE off Craigslist for $70 a little over a year ago, for my second system. Good speakers, though not something I could rave about. My son jokingly asked one day of I wanted to swap them for the KEF iQ10's he had, which I'd given to him a few months before. I surprised him by agreeing to it. Within a couple weeks he came and swapped back. The speakers (along with the rest of the modest 5.1 system) were then given to my daughter and her BF when he bought a house and she moved out of mine. Again.

Good speakers, and a well-defined soundstage. The KEF's enjoy more latitude and depth to the soundstage, so I'll be replacing with the newer KEF Q series, probably the Q350's. I heard the new Q150's and they wowed me.


----------



## Paul Swartzwelder

*Speakers*

Currently I am running an old set of JBL 4311B control monitors that I bought back in 1984. I have had since I purchased them a set of Carver Amazing Loudspeakers. Incredible sound, unreal soundstage. I ran mine with the Carver sonic holography unit and you could hear sounds coming from almost behind you at times. I sold them after about 10 years and bought a set of Klipschhorns. I didn't really have a big enough room for them. You have to have a really big room to make them shine. I sold them after a couple of years and went back to my JBL's but recently I have had the itch to buy something else. I may buy another set of Carver's or I am looking into a set of Martin Logan or Magnapans, whichever I can find close to where I live. If I do I will have to buy another big power amp since I sold my old one's long ago. The last few years I have been using a Technics 5.1 dolby surround receiver with my JBL's. It's ok for movies but not the greatest for pure audio. I guess we'll see what happens and if I buy I'll post again.
Paul


----------



## 1984_C10

Currently i only have a basic stereo setup with a pair of Polk Audio's TSi100 speakers, but i'm trying to make a proper surround setup with better, larger speakers.


----------



## sprins

Got around to making better foto's.

Here's my Bose speaker Atmos configuration built around a 120 inch wide projector screen. The two top front speakers fell of the photo.


----------



## 20ducks

Running B&W DM604's front, DM602's rear with a CC6 center, also a Velodyne and Pioneer subs. I'll post about my other equipment at a later time.


----------



## darthray

sprins said:


> Got around to making better foto's.
> 
> Here's my Bose speaker Atmos configuration built around a 120 inch wide projector screen. The two top front speakers fell of the photo.



It is obvious, that you did spend lots of time and money to built your room


But one question come to mind.
Don't you find your sound in this room to have No Life?
You have Lots of room acoustics
I use to have some in back, and now sound better since I remove most of them (the back, not the front).


Just out of curiosity, because, if it sound Good to You.
This is all that matter


Ray


----------



## bargugl

Just got a new TV stand and a new set of speakers so have updated a bit. This is a living room set-up. Need more time with the speakers to determine if they are keepers. (note we are planning on new curtains and a rug in there somewhere)

HK AVR 2600
LG OLED55C6
Klipsch RB-61 II x4
Klipsch RC-62 II
SVS PB-10


----------



## sprins

darthray said:


> It is obvious, that you did spend lots of time and money to built your room
> 
> 
> But one question come to mind.
> Don't you find your sound in this room to have No Life?
> You have Lots of room acoustics
> I use to have some in back, and now sound better since I remove most of them (the back, not the front).
> 
> 
> Just out of curiosity, because, if it sound Good to You.
> This is all that matter
> 
> 
> Ray


Hi Ray,

I mostly spent a lot of time on it since I built it with my brother in law in what used to be a horse stable by the new house we bought. The gear is stuff I have been collecting the last 5 years at our local Craigslist. This is when we started:










You are right that the room acoustics (all the acoustic foam from top to bottom) does make the room 'weird' to the ears when you enter it. Specifically, the systems sound is top notch when sitting on the couch facing the screen -which makes it excellent for movies/concerts and gaming-, but it's not a room to throw a party in since the sound is way off anywhere not on the couch. Even lying down on the couch when listening to music makes it sub optimal. Basically the sound is extremely directional pointed at the MLP, if you know what I mean.

For movies (and games) I must say that the sound is better than even the iMax theatre I rarely visit (it's weird to realise it's better at home when sitting there). Haven't had the pleasure of experiencing a Dolby Cinema yet though.

Long story short, the acoustic treatment is an uncompromised choice (more than I thought it would be) for MLP screen viewing use.


----------



## leecreek

From where I am sitting right now in my shop I am listening to a pair of HeathKit 1373's Driven by a old Onkyo TX-8255. Source from my server b/u unit. I built the speakers in 1981 when they came out n the market. Around 1988 replaced the woofers with Pyle units from Crutchfield.


----------



## darthray

sprins said:


> Hi Ray,
> 
> I mostly spent a lot of time on it since I built it with my brother in law in what used to be a horse stable by the new house we bought. The gear is stuff I have been collecting the last 5 years at our local Craigslist. This is when we started:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are right that the room acoustics (all the acoustic foam from top to bottom) does make the room 'weird' to the ears when you enter it. Specifically, the systems sound is top notch when sitting on the couch facing the screen -which makes it excellent for movies/concerts and gaming-, but it's not a room to throw a party in since the sound is way off anywhere not on the couch. Even lying down on the couch when listening to music makes it sub optimal. Basically the sound is extremely directional pointed at the MLP, if you know what I mean.
> 
> For movies (and games) I must say that the sound is better than even the iMax theatre I rarely visit (it's weird to realise it's better at home when sitting there). Haven't had the pleasure of experiencing a Dolby Cinema yet though.
> 
> Long story short, the acoustic treatment is an uncompromised choice (more than I thought it would be) for MLP screen viewing use.



Lots of work


Glad you Enjoy the fruit of your labor


Ray


----------



## cdb52

*pioneer dss 7 speakers (pair)*



ssabripo said:


> There have been so many requests for people to try to see what other AVSers have, and many who would like to audition speakers, that I started a frappr group for AVS speaker owners....
> 
> so please, join and post your setup, so that others can see and maybe one day audition and share experiences in your area:
> 
> http://www.frappr.com/avsers
> 
> *IMPORTANT NOTE:* This is *NOT* to turn into any debates or brand promoting or flaming wars, or it will be closed ASAP.
> 
> This is merely to provide a useful tool for folks to be able to see where others are in case they would like to audition something before buying or to share experiences and/or thoughts


Hello. I have a pair of pioneer dss-7 speakers that I bought in Germany in 1986 or so. They still work but they have been regulated to secondary use in the living room where my main stereo setup is in the basement media/av room. I am curious. Would they be of use to anyone as a living room upgrade does not really support such large speakers anymore. I don't care about selling them but if someone wanted them, we could discuss.


----------



## KenM10759

Tom Bergeron said:


> didn't really know where to post this but whats a fair price to pay for used ?
> 
> Polk Audio Monitor 70 Series II
> Polk Audio Monitor 50 Series II
> Polk Audio CS2 Center Channel Speaker
> Onkyo TX-SR608
> 
> thank you


The whole thing? I don't think I'd pay more than $200 but others might go as high as $500. A lot depends upon condition.


----------



## sgophietanar

Here is my home music system that i like much.
Rythmik E15HP sub.
Onkyo 800 Reciever 
2 Axiom M60 Ti
4 Axiom QS
1 Yamaha Sub
I also like to hear music when I am driving my car. I am a music and auto gig. I run an auto blog too https://theeffectiveguide.com/ .


----------



## ceptorman

sprins said:


> Got around to making better foto's.
> 
> Here's my Bose speaker Atmos configuration built around a 120 inch wide projector screen. The two top front speakers fell of the photo.


Cool room....just don't wear a velcro suit


----------



## Jollygreenaudiophile2

Hello, I am currently putting together my "dream" system. I have most of it. Just waiting on delivery of a few parts. It'll all be here by the 3rd of August. It'll be 60/40, Music/H.T. 
Preamp's are 1 Onkyo Integra P308, "For Stereo", 1 Marantz 6011, "for HT" Nearly all Cabling is Made By Me! 
1) Mains L+R, One four piece set "separate woofer and Hi/Mid cabinets" of Infinity RS-1A's heavily modified and upgraded. I think some call it Hot-rodded" Plus Upgraded crossover.
2) Center, 1 Polk audio, CsiA6
3) Surrounds, 2 Polk audio, floor standing, CsiA9's
4) Rear, 2 Klipsch, floor standing, reference F280's
5) Subwoofer 2 Martin Logan Descent's with 3 Servo controlled 10" subs Each, and 3- 250 watt RMS amplifiers each. 1500 watts RMS and 4200 watts peak of BASS!. I think I cracked the 
cement foundation.
Power is 2 Panamax PM5400's and 1, PM5300 on three dedicated circuits.
2 Onkyo M508 Grand Integra's
1 Onkyo M509 "same as Grand Integra" European Version. All 3 Integra's are for Tri-amping the Infinity RS-1A's
3 Onkyo M504's
1 Onkyo Integra Equaliser
Well, it "will" be an 9.2.4 system once I'm done. I'm looking at Definitive Tech. ceiling speakers for ATMO's which will be my ".4". I guess my infinities will work for ATMO's.
I would LOVE to check out some other systems in the Md., D.C. area! I'll buy the snacks!
I'll post some pic's soon.
Scott


----------



## Computer Supplies

Home Theater Speakers:

Digital Phase AP-1's, AP-.7's, and AP-.7cc


----------



## dwgncat

Computer Supplies said:


> Home Theater Speakers:
> 
> Digital Phase AP-1's, AP-.7's, and AP-.7cc


Just finalized setup of the following:

GoldenEar Triton 3+, SuperCenter X, and Invisa 650s for rears in a 5.2 setup


----------



## mmedeir

Def Tech BP8B Fronts
Def Tech 8040HD Center
Def Tech XTR-20 Rears and Sides
Dual SVS SB-2000 in a front and rear configuration
Room is roughly 20 by 14 but im moving the setup to a 30 by 18 next month.

Looking for suggestions to upgrade the BP8Bs towers and the 8040HD center. 

Receiver is a Yamaha 2060BL.

Mostly used for TV, Gaming and Movies.

Dual screen setup, 75" 900e and a HW65ES on a 120" screen. Screen rolls down in front of the TV.

Sounds pretty good. I feel like the center is really slacking in the setup and I constantly need to up the level on the center to stop the voices from being drowned out. So I want to get a new trio upfront.


----------



## mazuly

Hello

5.0 Setup
B&W 805: FL/FR
B&W DM-310: RL/C/RR


----------



## lamende

3 Mission 70s and Mission 70 ASA sub. They're old but got them for free ;0


----------



## Yellbean

Incredible setups! My modest setup is Monitor RS 5.1 w/ an Outlaw lfm-1 plus sub. I like how my setup sounds but its under sized for the room. One day I will be able to swing for a 2nd sub and atmos ceiling speakers for atleast a 5.2.2 setup.


----------



## darthray

Yellbean said:


> Incredible setups! My modest setup is Monitor RS 5.1 w/ an Outlaw lfm-1 plus sub. I like how my setup sounds but its under sized for the room. One day I will be able to swing for a 2nd sub and atmos ceiling speakers for atleast a 5.2.2 setup.



For the second sub and doing atmos.
Just take your time, it will all pay you back in the future\


I have been looking into atmos for about 2 years, and 7-8 months ago I started.
And end up with a defective AVP, last year model, so sending it for service, so another month to wait, but those who have the patience, will have something to talk about


Very nice symmetry about your front 3, all tweeters are the same level


Ray


----------



## Yellbean

darthray said:


> For the second sub and doing atmos.
> Just take your time, it will all pay you back in the future\
> 
> 
> I have been looking into atmos for about 2 years, and 7-8 months ago I started.
> And end up with a defective AVP, last year model, so sending it for service, so another month to wait, but those who have the patience, will have something to talk about
> 
> 
> Very nice symmetry about your front 3, all tweeters are the same level
> 
> 
> Ray


Just checked out your theater and it is awesome. My man cave is the same width as your room but is just deeper. how is the space with 2 chairs upfront and a coach behind (thinking of the same setup)? How is the 114" screen from that distance? Could you go bigger?


----------



## darthray

Yellbean said:


> Just checked out your theater and it is awesome. My man cave is the same width as your room but is just deeper. how is the space with 2 chairs upfront and a coach behind (thinking of the same setup)? How is the 114" screen from that distance? Could you go bigger?



Thanks for the compliment about my room


Screen wise, I would have like to use a 120" screen, even sitting at about 10' distance (mind you, you do need a very decent projector, sitting at this distance).
For me the restriction was from the ceiling to the top of the subs, and also the top of center speaker been angle properly.
114" was the magic number, just about 1/8 of an inch for the top and bottom.
Still had some room to play with the Left and Right main speakers.
So it is what is, no more room to play for me.


Ray


----------



## gottajam

Hello Sir. This might sound like I am making a joke response. But in all seriousness, have you thought about just taking the acoustic foam stuff out of there and changing up the setting in there? It looks like you have already put a great of work into the room. It does not sound like you are completely happy with it. I wouldn't be either if the only decent listening spot is as narrow as you describe.

Since you have already that much work into it, just put a little work into and make it a great room that you can have friends over and everybody hears a soundstage that sounds as impressive as the room (could) look.

Great start though. 




sprins said:


> Hi Ray,
> 
> I mostly spent a lot of time on it since I built it with my brother in law in what used to be a horse stable by the new house we bought. The gear is stuff I have been collecting the last 5 years at our local Craigslist. This is when we started:
> 
> 
> You are right that the room acoustics (all the acoustic foam from top to bottom) does make the room 'weird' to the ears when you enter it. Specifically, the systems sound is top notch when sitting on the couch facing the screen -which makes it excellent for movies/concerts and gaming-, but it's not a room to throw a party in since the sound is way off anywhere not on the couch. Even lying down on the couch when listening to music makes it sub optimal. Basically the sound is extremely directional pointed at the MLP, if you know what I mean.
> 
> For movies (and games) I must say that the sound is better than even the iMax theatre I rarely visit (it's weird to realise it's better at home when sitting there). Haven't had the pleasure of experiencing a Dolby Cinema yet though.
> 
> Long story short, the acoustic treatment is an uncompromised choice (more than I thought it would be) for MLP screen viewing use.


----------



## sprins

gottajam said:


> Hello Sir. This might sound like I am making a joke response. But in all seriousness, have you thought about just taking the acoustic foam stuff out of there and changing up the setting in there? It looks like you have already put a great of work into the room. It does not sound like you are completely happy with it. I wouldn't be either if the only decent listening spot is as narrow as you describe.
> 
> Since you have already that much work into it, just put a little work into and make it a great room that you can have friends over and everybody hears a soundstage that sounds as impressive as the room (could) look.
> 
> Great start though.


I hear you. The thing is, 90% of the time (if not more) I watch movies either by myself or with my significant other (or gaming with a buddy). My comments about the MLP being so narrow (i.e. the couch) was more an observation than a complaint. For my intents and purposes the room is quite apt.


----------



## benster818

Bedroom: Acoustic Research AR-2ax
Family room: Advent Laurent
Stereo/home theater room: Focal Profile 918, Profile SW908, Profile CC908, Profile 908


----------



## gottajam

Well it certainly looks like you are dedicated and enjoy the listening room. I bet it provides many hours of audio (and video) enjoyment. 

I imagine it is a great gaming environment. Very dark and if you get over involved in the game and accidentally bounce off a wall, it will not hurt as bad as sheetrock (or concrete).




sprins said:


> I hear you. The thing is, 90% of the time (if not more) I watch movies either by myself or with my significant other (or gaming with a buddy). My comments about the MLP being so narrow (i.e. the couch) was more an observation than a complaint. For my intents and purposes the room is quite apt.


----------



## MonopriceAudio

*Ghetto Fabulous*

Wife and kids have prevented the dream rig. As a professional sound engineer for 20 years I let my EQ make up for my lack of budget. I love see all of your pictures and drooling.
Denon AVR
Yamaha 8" 2-way mains (25 yrs old)
Cerwin-Vega Passive 10" sub (sub-out y'd into CD in and assigned to "Zone-2" 6 & 7 speaker outs)
Polk center (gutted with Tang Band components)
Bose System 3 Satellites rears (System 3 sub in bedroom with little sony bookshelf system)

It's a Frankenstein but it's my little frankie. The Denon has some nice controls to dial it all in.


----------



## Jaurhead

MonopriceAudio said:


> Wife and kids have prevented the dream rig. As a professional sound engineer for 20 years I let my EQ make up for my lack of budget. I love see all of your pictures and drooling.
> Denon AVR
> Yamaha 8" 2-way mains (25 yrs old)
> Cerwin-Vega Passive 10" sub (sub-out y'd into CD in and assigned to "Zone-2" 6 & 7 speaker outs)
> Polk center (gutted with Tang Band components)
> Bose System 3 Satellites rears (System 3 sub in bedroom with little sony bookshelf system)
> 
> It's a Frankenstein but it's my little frankie. The Denon has some nice controls to dial it all in.


Ironic given your username  Not a single MP component to be found!


----------



## camoGrizz08

ELAC B6 and B5 front back combo. Denon X2300 driving them. Currently a Klipsch R-25c loaner as my center but are shopping for a center alternative currently. BIC PL-200 sub.


----------



## MonopriceAudio

Jaurhead said:


> Ironic given your username  Not a single MP component to be found!


Not yet. I have some stuff brewin' that may change that. Plus after 20 years doing commercial installs for schools and churches I really don't feel like bustin' open my walls. Our new Air Motion speakers are pretty sweet though.


----------



## Nick V

camoGrizz08 said:


> ELAC B6 and B5 front back combo. Denon X2300 driving them. Currently a Klipsch R-25c loaner as my center but are shopping for a center alternative currently. BIC PL-200 sub.


Why not the Elac C5 for center duty? You're kind of pot committed at this point.

Keeping the front l/r/c as similar as possible (timbre matching) definitely pays dividends if you're looking for a uniform soundfield from your front stage.


----------



## darthray

Nick V said:


> Keeping the front l/r/c as similar as possible (timbre matching) definitely pays dividends if you're looking for a uniform soundfield from your front stage.



+1 on this statement.


Ray


----------



## Dale Chalfont

I've posted my gear upgrades over the year here but lost my account because the password recovery thing for this site is broken and has never worked for me...and so am forced to log in with facebook now.

Here is my system in it's final ( for now ) form.

New ( first house I bought ) theatre room, my monitor audio, rotel gear I had previously but with an added second 15 inch sealed monitor audio gold sub, a new yamaha RX-V3081 ( A3060 equivalent ), sony X93D 55" and samsung 8500 UHD player ( I want to frisbee it into traffic ).

My plans for the next phase is to get monitor audio platinum in roof speakers that come out in september, they have the platinum tweeter which is very similar to the gold but not exactly, I was told that the FX speakers for the gold series cannot be roof mounted and there is no gold series in roof speaker with the ribbon tweeter.

After that it will be a new receiver, tv and player when hdmi 2.1 has been released. PC gaming is a big factor and bandwidth for RGB 444 10/12 bit at 60hz or above is not possible currently. I hope tvs in a few years have a legit 120hz refresh rate, but I won't hold my breath.

Anyway here are some pics and a link to a vid just over a minute long to show you my room.





































https://youtu.be/uY-di7FtqKs
https://youtu.be/JmgBNipD4gE


----------



## rhale64L7

Very nice speakers. 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## akmandal

Boston Acoustics VR40, T930, VR940 and CR7


----------



## Blakestuhh

My names Blake and I've got two Klipsch RF-82 II's, Klipsch RC-64 II, and Klipsch R-115SW. I'm thinking about getting two more 82's or a couple bookshelf/surrounds to finish it off!


----------



## ceptorman

Blakestuhh said:


> My names Blake and I've got two Klipsch RF-82 II's, Klipsch RC-64 II, and Klipsch R-115SW. I'm thinking about getting two more 82's or a couple bookshelf/surrounds to finish it off!


Welcome Blake. You might look into Fry's. They had RF82lls for around $280 each last week.
Nice system you have there.


----------



## Blakestuhh

Thanks! Dang I wish I would of known about frys before buying and held off for a deal, I paid 350 each when I got mine


----------



## darthray

Dale Chalfont said:


> I've posted my gear upgrades over the year here but lost my account because the password recovery thing for this site is broken and has never worked for me...and so am forced to log in with facebook now.
> 
> Here is my system in it's final ( for now ) form.
> 
> New ( first house I bought ) theatre room, my monitor audio, rotel gear I had previously but with an added second 15 inch sealed monitor audio gold sub, a new yamaha RX-V3081 ( A3060 equivalent ), sony X93D 55" and samsung 8500 UHD player ( I want to frisbee it into traffic ).
> 
> My plans for the next phase is to get monitor audio platinum in roof speakers that come out in september, they have the platinum tweeter which is very similar to the gold but not exactly, I was told that the FX speakers for the gold series cannot be roof mounted and there is no gold series in roof speaker with the ribbon tweeter.
> 
> After that it will be a new receiver, tv and player when hdmi 2.1 has been released. PC gaming is a big factor and bandwidth for RGB 444 10/12 bit at 60hz or above is not possible currently. I hope tvs in a few years have a legit 120hz refresh rate, but I won't hold my breath.
> 
> Anyway here are some pics and a link to a vid just over a minute long to show you my room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/uY-di7FtqKs
> https://youtu.be/JmgBNipD4gE



Nice


Your pictures do not show up
But the video are nice to see.


I prefer the look of the speakers, without the grill, they look so sexy
Any reasons of having the grills on, other than young children or pets?


Ray


----------



## Pogre

I've made a few upgrades since I last posted here.










































Main l/r: SVS Ultra Tower Speakers
Center channel: SVS Ultra Bookshelf Speaker 
Surround speakers: (2) SVS Ultra Bookshelf Speakers 
Subwoofage: (2) Hsu VTF -3 MK5 HP 15" subwoofers
Receiver/prepro: Marantz SR6011
Amplifier: Monolith 7, 7 x 200wpc
Monitor: Vizio D58u-D3 58" UHD LED
Sources: Xbox One-S, DTV and a retired laptop for HTPC

That took me a couple of years to put together. I upgraded in stages (Not recommended. If you're gonna go, go big right off the bat with some good homework first) and was lucky enough to buy my gear cheap enough to not sell at a loss. I even made a few bucks here and there. I think my weak link is my monitor now. I went into this adventure with audio first in mind. I'm really happy with what I ended up with. SVS' Ultra speakers are legit. I just couldn't afford 2 PB16's or I'd have those too!

*Edit: I attached files too, since I don't see the images in my post... I used Image Shack?


----------



## ceptorman

Blakestuhh said:


> Thanks! Dang I wish I would of known about frys before buying and held off for a deal, I paid 350 each when I got mine


You still git a good deal, those are very nice speakers.


----------



## Blakestuhh

Thanks! I wasn't quite ready to spend the money and get the RF-7's!


----------



## Nick V

Looking good!! With all that bass, and all those upgrades, I'd highly recommend a bit of attention on your listening room. Maybe some corner bass traps and some absorption and/or diffusion at the first reflection points on your walls.

A little bit of money and effort spent treating your room can really maximize the sound of all the nice equipment you have in there. Room treatments can really be the cherry on top of a great system. 

GIK acoustics treatments have done wonders for 2 of my systems, but there are lots of reputable companies out there, or you can go the DIY route for much less expensive if you're handy. 



Pogre said:


> I've made a few upgrades since I last posted here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Main l/r: SVS Ultra Tower Speakers
> Center channel: SVS Ultra Bookshelf Speaker
> Surround speakers: (2) SVS Ultra Bookshelf Speakers
> Subwoofage: (2) Hsu VTF -3 MK5 HP 15" subwoofers
> Receiver/prepro: Marantz SR6011
> Amplifier: Monolith 7, 7 x 200wpc
> Monitor: Vizio D58u-D3 58" UHD LED
> Sources: Xbox One-S, DTV and a retired laptop for HTPC
> 
> That took me a couple of years to put together. I upgraded in stages (Not recommended. If you're gonna go, go big right off the bat with some good homework first) and was lucky enough to buy my gear cheap enough to not sell at a loss. I even made a few bucks here and there. I think my weak link is my monitor now. I went into this adventure with audio first in mind. I'm really happy with what I ended up with. SVS' Ultra speakers are legit. I just couldn't afford 2 PB16's or I'd have those too!


----------



## Pogre

Nick V said:


> Looking good!! With all that bass, and all those upgrades, I'd highly recommend a bit of attention on your listening room. Maybe some corner bass traps and some absorption and/or diffusion at the first reflection points on your walls.
> 
> A little bit of money and effort spent treating your room can really maximize the sound of all the nice equipment you have in there. Room treatments can really be the cherry on top of a great system.
> 
> GIK acoustics treatments have done wonders for 2 of my systems, but there are lots of reputable companies out there, or you can go the DIY route for much less expensive if you're handy.


As far as room treatments, I'm handy enough to diy it, but honestly I don't really see a need to. This is my bass response right now without. 










To me, there's not a whole lot of room for improvement, so I'm leaving well enough alone, lol. I put a lot of time and effort into getting them positioned to where they sound best in the space I have. Somehow or another my big, odd shaped space seems pretty friendly with a pair of good subs. It helps that I'm carpeted throughout and have some nice soft furniture in the room.

Right now I think I've reached a stage few audiophiles ever do. I'm happy with what I have. I don't think I want to dive into the next rabbit hole!


----------



## Sachb

My Speakers : Boston Acoustics A2310 HTS 5.1.

This Package includes :

1x ASW 250 250-watt peak 10-inch down-firing powered subwoofer,
1x A 223C two-way dual 3-1/2-inch center channel, 
4x A 23 two-way 3-1/2-inch surround speakers.

All are driven By the Denon X2300w.


----------



## chocks86

*My modest living room setup:*

L/R Front Mains: Def Tech BP8B
Center: Def Tech C/L/R 2002
L/R Surrounds: Def Tech SM 350
Subwoofer: BIC Acoustech PL-200
AV Receiver: Denon AVR-S900W


----------



## RagtopFE

7.1 system, 6 speakers in ceiling (due to room constraints):

Triad
(4) In Ceiling Bronze/8 LCR
(2) In Wall Bronze/4 Surround
In Room Bronze Center

Subwoofer
Paradigm Studio Sub 12


----------



## thebland

None!!! Quested system and Seaton subs sold!!

What next??


----------



## dhoff01

For 2 channel:

Thiel 3.7 CS





For 5.1 audio/home theater:

Focus Audio Prestige FP80SE



Focus Audio Prestige FPC SE



Focus Audio Prestige FP50



Sub is an REL Stentor III


----------



## sigpig

thebland said:


> None!!! Quested system and Seaton subs sold!!
> 
> What next??


Alcons?
JBL Synthesis?


----------



## audiofan1

thebland said:


> None!!! Quested system and Seaton subs sold!!
> 
> What next??


 What!!!!!!!!!! Come on whats next as that will tough to follow! Think you'll be able to get better bass than what Mark accomplished. Or bringing him back on the next setup?


----------



## mfeust

dhoff01 said:


> For 2 channel:
> 
> Thiel 3.7 CS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For 5.1 audio/home theater:
> 
> Focus Audio Prestige FP80SE
> 
> 
> 
> Focus Audio Prestige FPC SE
> 
> 
> 
> Focus Audio Prestige FP50
> 
> 
> 
> Sub is an REL Stentor III


If it were me I would move that REL sub to the back corner of your room and corner load that other woofer of yours. 

Mark


----------



## dhoff01

mfeust said:


> If it were me I would move that REL sub to the back corner of your room and corner load that other woofer of yours.
> 
> Mark


Lol. Dual (sub)woofers, eh? I thought about it. Problem is, while I know the REL is fast enough to keep up with my speakers, I just don't have the same level of confidence in the other one..


----------



## Chuck Morris

*DD Cook speakers.*

DD Cook, custom large, floor mounted speakers. Very high performance. Owned them since new, around 1979.


----------



## KenM10759

Chuck Morris said:


> DD Cook, custom large, floor mounted speakers. Very high performance. Owned them since new, around 1979.


I looked them up. From that era they appear to use good components for the time. Are the foam surrounds on the Gelco woofers still intact? They are well-regarded for the time and beyond, so I wonder how they compare to modern speakers of an equivalent value.


----------



## darthray

Chuck Morris said:


> DD Cook, custom large, floor mounted speakers. Very high performance. Owned them since new, around 1979.



Chuck


Are you trying to save them for nostalgic reason?


If so, many re-foam kit are available now a day, due to back in the days, foam was the prefer way of a bass driver for suspension system.


If it is about sound, I had lots of equipment's and speakers that were expensive, and some of mine is still, just collecting dust
Speakers technology is slow moving, but lot happen since the late 70's, just like my parents Altec Lancing


So if is about old memory, I will try to find a kit for you, if I can.
If it is about sound, many great sounding speakers can be found now a day for very cheap.


Ray


----------



## kelm

wow! im just new on this area... still have a logitech z5500 on my pc!!!


----------



## samye83

I have been doing some upgrades lately. At first I bought the Bryston B135 sst2, and that wasn't the best match for the GX300. Then I borrowed a pair of PMC Twenty5 23 for home listening, and I felt in love with the sound coming out of those small speakers. The Bryston and PMC combo was a match in heaven. I was having some bass problems with the GX300, but the Twenty5 23 played deeper bass and the midrange was also better. 

After few days of demoing, I ordered a pair of Twenty5 24. Have listened to those babies for two days, and I am pleased with the upgrade. Looking forward for the speakers to be fully burned in. There was the sound I was looking for, pure pleasure. Haven't had time to take some good pictures yet, but I will post some pictures later.


----------



## KenM10759

samye83 said:


> ....After few days of demoing, I ordered a pair of Twenty5 24. Have listened to those babies for two days, and I am pleased with the upgrade. Looking forward for the speakers to be fully burned in. There was the sound I was looking for, pure pleasure. Haven't had time to take some good pictures yet, but I will post some pictures later.


Those Twenty5 24's are incredible speakers! I for one am looking forward to seeing photos almost as much as you were anxious to hear the speakers. 

Congratulations!


----------



## Williams2

samye83 said:


> I have been doing some upgrades lately. At first I bought the Bryston B135 sst2, and that wasn't the best match for the GX300. Then I borrowed a pair of PMC Twenty5 23 for home listening, and I felt in love with the sound coming out of those small speakers. The Bryston and PMC combo was a match in heaven. I was having some bass problems with the GX300, but the Twenty5 23 played deeper bass and the midrange was also better.
> 
> After few days of demoing, I ordered a pair of Twenty5 24. Have listened to those babies for two days, and I am pleased with the upgrade. Looking forward for the speakers to be fully burned in. There was the sound I was looking for, pure pleasure. Haven't had time to take some good pictures yet, but I will post some pictures later.


Very nice. It's no doubt the Bryston and PMC's sound good together, up until 2012 Bryston used PMC speakers to demo their amps. Now Bryston makes amazing speakers of their own of course. I'd love to hear those PMC transmission line speakers. I just found a note from the TAVES show last October, and I wrote PMC - very good. So I wasn't thrilled with those ones, which I believe were lower model bookshelf speakers, but I'm sure these are something different and for sure a step up. Enjoy


----------



## samye83

Thanks Ken 

The upgrade was worth the extra money. I was thinking if I should by the PMC center, and doing 5.1 is with PMC is quite expensive. You should get a audition of twenty5 serie speakers, bet you will love them too. I rememer that we almost bought the r500 at the same time. The R500 were very capable speakers, but the 25s are a different story. I appreciate the sound pressure at lower volume, fits perfectly in a apartment with surrounding neighbors.


----------



## samye83

Williams2: Were those bookshelf speakers of 25 serie? Haven't heard those, but both 25.21 and 25.22 are receiving positive reviews. But in norwegian we say, "the taste is like butt, it's divided in two". Something I love, someone else may hate. I am enjoying the performance of 25.24.


----------



## Williams2

samye83 said:


> Williams2: Were those bookshelf speakers of 25 serie? Haven't heard those, but both 25.21 and 25.22 are receiving positive reviews. But in norwegian we say, "the taste is like butt, it's divided in two". Something I love, someone else may hate. I am enjoying the performance of 25.24.


I guess I need to rephrase what I said, because it was actually a very good compliment. I think the speakers I heard were the 20 series? I'd have to look them up, but I believe they were below yours. Either way, when I rated them as very good, this was also against some of the worlds best speakers. So really, they would've been in my top 10 at that show.
I just checked, and I think it was the twenty.22's I've heard. The twenty5.22 and twenty5.24 are now on my list to hear.


----------



## samye83

Here comes some pictures


----------



## 2fastgt4

Speakers : Focal Alto Utopia, Focal Electra CC901, Audiovector C2 surround. 4 x Infinity Kappa 120.9 12" diy subs(2 in the back) 
Front Amp Bladelius Ymer mk2. Senter Amp diy Chinese... Onkyo txnr 1010 for surround (pre out front to Bladelius Ymer with RCA kables) Panasonic Blu-ray and 60"tv. 
For stereo : B.M.C transport and Dac. Pre-amp Musical Innovation MI23 upgraded with big power supply (Balanced with 4 x 63va and 16 x 4700uf. The pre-amp have an internal capacity of 10 x 2700uf. Pre-amp connected to Bladelius Ymer mk2 with xlr cables)


----------



## KenM10759

samye83 said:


> Here comes some pictures


So nice!! Now do those have magnetic grills to keep little fingers from prying? I notice the "restrictive structure" around the electronics, those speakers deserve similar levels of protection.


----------



## samye83

They have magnetic grills. I wish that the grills were covered with metal rather than fabric. The GX300 had metal grills and was childproof.

Luckily the tweeters are protected by metalgrills.


----------



## Bplaser

Sonus Faber toy towers and center, concerto domus surround, domus angled wall mount for atmos height
Velodyne splr8
Looking to embark on additional diy subs. Need that ulf!


----------



## KenM10759

samye83 said:


> They have magnetic grills. I wish that the grills were covered with metal rather than fabric. The GX300 had metal grills and was childproof.
> 
> Luckily the tweeters are protected by metalgrills.




That's great that the grills cover the lower transmission line ports. I was wondering about that, as kids are known for stuffing little toys, trash r food into ANYTHING. At least mine were!


----------



## TheFifeFlyer

Jeezo......just looking through the last few pages, I wouldn`t embarrass myself posting pics of my set-up


----------



## Bplaser

Pics


----------



## Nosferatu

I've posted my rig before but I finally got around to putting a media rack for the setup versus just having it thrown in the closet. Friend hooked me up with the rack. End of post has pictures of the actual rig and then the living room rig. 

Media Rack for theater room.













































Theater with the Racing Simulator pulled out. Monitor Audio Platinum with Seaton Submerssive HP+ mated to a 150" Sony 3D Projector.









Living Room (Aperion Audio Grand Verus with Outlaw LFM-1 EX and Sony XBR75X940E.


----------



## Jaurhead

@Nosferatu Little did that unassuming snake from Costa Rica 4K know that he would become one of the most popular reptiles in the home theater market. Nice rack!


----------



## carlthess40

Well I have mostly Klipsch . List goes as follows 
Klipsch heresy 1 for left right fronts

Yamaha S4115K II for my center channel. 

I found it beside a dumpster and loaded it up. Tested the 15" woofer and the very large horn and they worked great, so I pulled all the drivers out and stripped the cabinet down and painted it with six coats of automotive grade high gloss black

Klipsch R15M front highs. Very impressed with the sound of these little ladies 

Klipsch KI-102 for sides and rears. 

These are from the Cinema pro line and they work great for home HT setups 

Sub system is a SVS 12" ported 
One of the first ones they made

Klipsch SW-12 Sub 

For two channel analog system with turntables I have a Beautiful set of 
Klipsch KG4 The sound and bass is very smooth, tight and fast

My backup system speakers
Matching set 5.1

Klipsch SYNERGY SERIES
2 SB1 fronts
2. SS.5. For the sides/ rear
1. SC.5. Center
1 matching 10" sub
All in black
They are from 2004 but sound great and look like new

And I've have over 10 pairs in the garage that are stored and I don't even remember any of the model numbers of them. Just no room in the house since we move into into this condo about 10 months ago. 

If you're going to pick apart my system , just please do it nicely and with manners . but I am open to any suggestions or whatever as long as it's done with dignity and manners. Lol 

Plans in the works to build two tuba 12" subs using Dayton audio 12" HO drivers

Thanks for taking the time to read my list
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bplaser

TheFifeFlyer said:


> Jeezo......just looking through the last few pages, I wouldn`t embarrass myself posting pics of my set-up


Lol look at my mess I need a good cleaning post away no one will judge let's see how this equipment is being used in the real world lol


----------



## Bplaser

Nosferatu said:


> I've posted my rig before but I finally got around to putting a media rack for the setup versus just having it thrown in the closet. Friend hooked me up with the rack. End of post has pictures of the actual rig and then the living room rig.
> 
> Media Rack for theater room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theater with the Racing Simulator pulled out. Monitor Audio Platinum with Seaton Submerssive HP+ mated to a 150" Sony 3D Projector.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Living Room (Aperion Audio Grand Verus with Outlaw LFM-1 EX and Sony XBR75X940E.


Nice!


----------



## Bplaser

samye83 said:


> They have magnetic grills. I wish that the grills were covered with metal rather than fabric. The GX300 had metal grills and was childproof.
> 
> Luckily the tweeters are protected by metalgrills.


Those speakers are sick!!


----------



## Bplaser

Bplaser said:


> Those speakers are sick!!


Who is that in the background lower right? Looks to be someone important and judging your equipment choices you know what you're talking about, laminar airflow developed by redbull racing nice!


----------



## samye83

Bplaser: That man in the right corner is Phil Collins and the LP's name is Face Value. The Laminair vents are designed by Oliver Thomas, who was the Head of Design for Formula One.


----------



## VMat

KenM10759 said:


> That's great that the grills cover the lower transmission line ports. I was wondering about that, as kids are known for stuffing little toys, trash r food into ANYTHING. At least mine were!


I recently picked up a sub from CL to fix it and (hopefully) resell it with some profit. Down-firing, with a port on the back. The guy told me it had a crackling sound for some time before it died. When I opened it up, I think I found out where the crackling noise came from. 

























Cheers,

VMat


----------



## gottajam

VMat said:


> I recently picked up a sub from CL to fix it and (hopefully) resell it with some profit. Down-firing, with a port on the back. The guy told me it had a crackling sound for some time before it died. When I opened it up, I think I found out where the crackling noise came from.
> 
> View attachment 2276462
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> VMat





That's classic VMat. Definitely something to consider when using ported speakers / subs when you have kids or even pets. I have read stories elsewhere of pets dropping toys into ported speakers for safe keeping.


----------



## darthray

VMat said:


> I recently picked up a sub from CL to fix it and (hopefully) resell it with some profit. Down-firing, with a port on the back. The guy told me it had a crackling sound for some time before it died. When I opened it up, I think I found out where the crackling noise came from.
> 
> View attachment 2276462
> 
> 
> View attachment 2276464
> 
> 
> View attachment 2276466
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> VMat



Holly Molly


How did that plastic spoon ever got there?!


Ray


----------



## 2fastgt4

Vibration control.


----------



## Bplaser

2fastgt4 said:


> Vibration control.


I had a pair of polk rt2000p that sat at the office for 10 years they were perfect. When I sold them to a coworker the one midrange had static at excursion like a blown voice coil and one sub driver had rumbling sound. Upon opening up the midrange driver magnet was sheared off and hanging sideways on the basket, the sub magnet was slightly shifted off center and the 10k logarithmic audio pot on the built-in sub amp was bent. So installed new po 50cents reattached and aligned the magnets and good as new. Outside of speakers showed no damage. I wonder who the heck dropped it off the second floor lol. Anyways you never know and if you look inside you may be able to fix it.


----------



## VMat

darthray said:


> Holly Molly
> 
> 
> How did that plastic spoon ever got there?!
> 
> 
> Ray


Well, the only opening is the port. 

Both the spoon and the knife were on the driver cone. I finally see a real advantage of front-firing subs. 

Cheers


----------



## KenM10759

I don't think it matters where the port is, nor whether it's a front or down firing sub. Kids and/or animals will deposit things in open holes regardless. The most common "foreign matter" source would be rodents, should the sub be in storage for any length of time. It happens to cars and motorbikes all the time. You wonder how they managed to find the airbox or a/c plenum! The 2 to 4 inch port of a sub is an easy target.

That said, I will always prefer front firing subs. I think it's just a little more chest-pounding slam in the higher frequencies of their range. My sealed sub is less likely to get an incursion, though a little mouse could still find the tiny hole that's there for some reason.


----------



## bgtighe23

I've uploaded these Martin Logans before, but we moved recently and have changed a few things. 

Almost done with subs, just one more dual cab to be finish, but my drivers (UM-18s) are currently out of stock. 
Oh, and everything (and our family is safe) survived hurricane Harvey


----------



## Electric_Haggis

After decades of mucking about with consumer hi-fi speakers and amps, I finally saw the light in 2012 and moved to pro active monitors - and will *NEVER* go back!

Active crossovers, bi/tri-amplified with correctly chosen internal amps, mid and far-field designs for listening distances of 3+ metres... A quantum leap in fidelity and accuracy, _without the exorbitant prices_. I actually came out a couple of grand ahead after selling my old gear on eBay!


* Three KRK 10-3 for the front trio. Note that these are MID-field monitors.

* Fluid Audio FX8 for Side Surrounds

* KRK Rokit 5 for Rear Surrounds

* Presonus Temblor T10 subwoofer

* Marantz AV7005 pre-/pro (balanced XLR-out and Audyssey EQ)


Just recently, I replaced the front trio with the uniquely amazing Presonus StudioLive 315AI (SEE PICTURE)
These give all the sonic benefits of large-diaphragm cinema / venue speakers, with all the benefits of mid/far-field active studio monitors.

A third will be arriving soon for the Center channel and will sit on its side behind the TV.
Obviously, the TV will move aside when it's active, and the Center will come forward.



Looking forward, I'll replace the surrounds with either...

Presonus Sceptre S8

or... 

Presonus StudioLive 328AI


----------



## jwill911

*My humble setup*

After seeing some of the high end speaker some of yous guys have I humbly submit mine.
Speakers:
B&W 603S2 front L/R
B&W CC6S2 center
B&W CC665 rear L/R surrounds ceiling mounted
B&W CC663 kitchen ceiling mounted zone2
B&W 601S2 currently residing in family room on zone2 hopefully soon to make 7.1 in living room
Paradigm PDR8
AVR
Pioneer Elite SC-LX701
BD/DVD
PS3 hoping to purchase a Oppo 203 soon
TV
Vizio D58u-D3
Music
Apple TV 1st generation big iPod

John


----------



## darthray

KenM10759 said:


> *I don't think it matters where the port is, nor whether it's a front or down firing sub*. Kids and/or animals will deposit things in open holes regardless. The most common "foreign matter" source would be rodents, should the sub be in storage for any length of time. It happens to cars and motorbikes all the time. You wonder how they managed to find the airbox or a/c plenum! The 2 to 4 inch port of a sub is an easy target.
> 
> * That said, I will always prefer front firing subs. I think it's just a little more chest-pounding slam in the higher frequencies of their range.* My sealed sub is less likely to get an incursion, though a little mouse could still find the tiny hole that's there for some reason.



+1
I had previously some seal sub/s, and went back to port Sub/s, for the same reason.



VMat said:


> Well, the only opening is the port.
> 
> Both the spoon and the knife were on the driver cone. I finally see a real advantage of front-firing subs.
> 
> Cheers



Just to add to the quote above yours, I do not believe the position of the port would matter for those little hands (unless, they are not aware that there is some opening on a rear ported sub).


The design of the port, would play a much bigger part.
For example, if the tube of the port go straight in, there will be a small chance for a foreign objet to make it's way to the driver. If it straight in and on top of the Sub, the potential get even bigger


Sub like mine, the port is at the bottom front, but the tube for it, go straight in and then up.
No chance of a foreign objet to make it's way to the driver.
That said, You will still get a rattling noise from the ports, but a little investigation and a flashlight, would discover the culprit very fast


Still nice on you to open this sub to figure out, what was causing the noise.
Many, will not go that far, just like the previous owner


Ray


----------



## Bplaser

KenM10759 said:


> I don't think it matters where the port is, nor whether it's a front or down firing sub. Kids and/or animals will deposit things in open holes regardless. The most common "foreign matter" source would be rodents, should the sub be in storage for any length of time. It happens to cars and motorbikes all the time. You wonder how they managed to find the airbox or a/c plenum! The 2 to 4 inch port of a sub is an easy target.
> 
> That said, I will always prefer front firing subs. I think it's just a little more chest-pounding slam in the higher frequencies of their range. My sealed sub is less likely to get an incursion, though a little mouse could still find the tiny hole that's there for some reason.


For sure and also if you leave your audio equipment anywhere for safe keeping it won't be safe even if they claim they don't care about stereo stuff lol


----------



## Bplaser

bgtighe23 said:


> I've uploaded these Martin Logans before, but we moved recently and have changed a few things.
> 
> Almost done with subs, just one more dual cab to be finish, but my drivers (UM-18s) are currently out of stock.
> Oh, and everything (and our family is safe) survived hurricane Harvey


Nice blank Harvey! How are the ribbon tweeters working? And the ultra max 18s did you go sealed or ported what amp, room correction?


----------



## bgtighe23

Bplaser said:


> Nice blank Harvey! How are the ribbon tweeters working? And the ultra max 18s did you go sealed or ported what amp, room correction?


They are fantastic speakers. The only reason why I haven't gone DIY is because of the available tower kits featuring dome and AMT/Ribbon tweeters. Im an avid music listener, and theres just some things that ribbons have that the compressions don't. Now for movies and demanding levels, compressions for sure. But thats also one of the benefits of having a small room is I don't need as high sensitive speakers, or as much power.

Everything you see (subwoofer wise) is sealed. They are currently running on 2 iNuke 6000DSPs and will get a 3rd when the UM-18s come back in stock.

Current no room correction at all.


----------



## Bplaser

bgtighe23 said:


> They are fantastic speakers. The only reason why I haven't gone DIY is because of the available tower kits featuring dome and AMT/Ribbon tweeters. Im an avid music listener, and theres just some things that ribbons have that the compressions don't. Now for movies and demanding levels, compressions for sure. But thats also one of the benefits of having a small room is I don't need as high sensitive speakers, or as much power.
> 
> Everything you see (subwoofer wise) is sealed. They are currently running on 2 iNuke 6000DSPs and will get a 3rd when the UM-18s come back in stock.
> 
> Current no room correction at all.


The towers with the ribbons are a kit? The tweeter looks similar to the Emotiva. What is the kit name looks awesome.


----------



## sigpig

Bplaser said:


> The towers with the ribbons are a kit? The tweeter looks similar to the Emotiva. What is the kit name looks awesome.


Those towers are Martin Logan Motion 60s, not a "kit" build. That tweeter is an AMT (Air Motion Transformer) - a folded ribbon, and not a true ribbon/RAAL tweeter that you would see in a Chane, Sierra 2, Philharmonic, Salk, or HTD speaker.


----------



## Bplaser

Awesome, I have been looking at moving to a amt or true ribbon.


----------



## VMat

darthray said:


> If it straight in and on top of the Sub, the potential get even bigger


That's what I meant. In a down-firing sub the port will most likely end right above the driver, in a front-firing sub there may be a higher chance of the objects falling on the bottom of the enclosure and not on the driver. But don't take it too seriously, I was only trying to make a joke, anyway... 

Cheers

VMat


----------



## Bplaser

VMat said:


> That's what I meant. In a down-firing sub the port will most likely end right above the driver, in a front-firing sub there may be a higher chance of the objects falling on the bottom of the enclosure and not on the driver. But don't take it too seriously, I was only trying to make a joke, anyway...
> 
> Cheers
> 
> VMat


Lol most front firing have ports below drivers or even down firing so only varmints could get to it and they have lol like what they sold in the 70s habitrail for hamsters. Perfect port size lol. Another topic who didn't have the urge to poke a tweeter or dust cap when you were young? I guess that is where my fascination with audio started and bike riding lol


----------



## KenM10759

clayvligon said:


> I have a logitech z323, although its good enough for a small room but as I am about to move my stuff to a bigger room so can anyone of you suggest me some good speakers ? My budget is around $200. Usually I watch movies and play games.
> 
> Regards,
> Clay


That is a rabbit hole which will generate more questions before you get valid answers. This isn't the right thread for that. Please start a new thread in this forum section labeled "Speakers" and you'll be better off.

This thread is chiefly about what speakers you have, really not for what should you get.


----------



## Moving up

New member, so here we go
Sony XBR 850C 65 inch

Marantz SR5011

Fronts-- B&W CM10 S2's

Surrounds-- B&W 685 S2's

Front high wide-- KEF IQ30's

Center-- B&W CM Centre 2 S2

Sub--RW12D

Just purchased the CM10's and Center thx to Best buy clearing out, replaced klipsch RF62's and rc52II


----------



## Bplaser

KenM10759 said:


> That is a rabbit hole which will generate more questions before you get valid answers. This isn't the right thread for that. Please start a new thread in this forum section labeled "Speakers" and you'll be better off.
> 
> This thread is chiefly about what speakers you have, really not for what should you get.


Judging by your id pic Kef fan go with the eggs for 200 dream about ls50 like me I own Sonus Faber toy and still want the ls50 but really want jtr nemesis 210 or the dope fi ported speakers with great laminar flow that my friend is enjoying so jealous!


----------



## Bplaser

madhuski said:


> Wow-forgot about this post. Funny to revisit things four years later. Gone are the songtowers, selah audio center, hsu sub and denon AVR. I decided to do Atmos. Have a 5.0.4 right now, but the sub and rear surrounds are on the way.
> 
> - funk audio L/C/R
> - salk song surrounds (surrounds)
> - Boston acoustic in walls (Atmos)
> - funk sub & rear surrounds (on the way)
> - Anthem MRX 1120


That is just awesome I live 30 minutes from there tell him I'm on the way lol


----------



## Bplaser

Bplaser said:


> That is just awesome I live 30 minutes from there tell him I'm on the way lol


I would trade everything audio I own for 2 channels of that any takers? ? ? I will be checking my inbox lol I will pay for shipping to me and don't worry my sf will go to a lucky family bcs they don't suck just ain't Funky lol


----------



## Bplaser

On the real and it is virgin islands and bvi and Barbuda got hammered went there last year pls help if you can. Watch out Florida best wishes go east Irma


----------



## KenM10759

Bplaser said:


> Judging by your id pic Kef fan go with the eggs for 200 dream about ls50 like me I own Sonus Faber toy and still want the ls50 but really want jtr nemesis 210 or the dope fi ported speakers with great laminar flow that my friend is enjoying so jealous!


I'm not shopping. I already own KEF R500/R200c/R100 in a 5.1 setup. I don't have to dream about LS50's, I could own them if I really wanted to. I'm very happy with what I have, thank you.


----------



## darth_falcon

Hello All,

New to the Forum and wanted to introduce myself.

New to HiFi but the addiction is strong. 

Polk RT400 purchased new in 1998. Love these towers.
Peachtree Nova 220se
Dayton Audio 8" sub
Samsung UN65KS8000 4K HDR

Im living in an apartment so cant do anything earth shattering. Digging the two channel set up for now!


----------



## ceptorman

VMat said:


> I recently picked up a sub from CL to fix it and (hopefully) resell it with some profit. Down-firing, with a port on the back. The guy told me it had a crackling sound for some time before it died. When I opened it up, I think I found out where the crackling noise came from.
> 
> View attachment 2276462
> 
> 
> View attachment 2276464
> 
> 
> View attachment 2276466
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> VMat


I think someone on the assembly line had fast food for lunch that day!


----------



## Bplaser

darth_falcon said:


> Hello All,
> 
> New to the Forum and wanted to introduce myself.
> 
> New to HiFi but the addiction is strong.
> 
> Polk RT400 purchased new in 1998. Love these towers.
> Peachtree Nova 220se
> Dayton Audio 8" sub
> Samsung UN65KS8000 4K HDR
> 
> Im living in an apartment so cant do anything earth shattering. Digging the two channel set up for now!


Nice clean set up. I really need to straighten up my gear I like the look of the tv stand


----------



## ceptorman

darth_falcon said:


> Hello All,
> 
> New to the Forum and wanted to introduce myself.
> 
> New to HiFi but the addiction is strong.
> 
> Polk RT400 purchased new in 1998. Love these towers.
> Peachtree Nova 220se
> Dayton Audio 8" sub
> Samsung UN65KS8000 4K HDR
> 
> Im living in an apartment so cant do anything earth shattering. Digging the two channel set up for now!


Very nice. A nice clean look just appeals to me.


----------



## brad1138

Over the years, I have bought most of my equipment on the used market, including all speakers. 

*Main system*
Mains: Mirage M3-si My dream speaker, used for 2.0 channel stereo and HT.
Center: Mirage MC-si matching for mains, great sound. 
Surrounds: BIC V-52 (x4) Inexpensive, but quite good for what they are. 
Subs: SVS CS-Ultra (x2)

*Secondary system*
Mains: Platine Noiree PN-4521


----------



## brad1138

bgtighe23 said:


> I've uploaded these Martin Logans before, but we moved recently and have changed a few things.
> 
> Almost done with subs, just one more dual cab to be finish, but my drivers (UM-18s) are currently out of stock.
> Oh, and everything (and our family is safe) survived hurricane Harvey



Very nice equipment, and no one will ever tell you, you are short on bass.....

But I have to say, 8 x 18" subs in what looks to be not that big of a room.... Do you have extra bracing for your foundation? 

I have 2 12" SVS CS-Ultras, had 2 15" Velodynes before that (similar performance), and I have gobs of bass. Last family get together, I had 20 people with their jaws dropping over how it was shaking the house. And my room is over 20x20 feet. Now, I would be the first to admit, I would like more, maybe 2 more 12"s or a couple 15" or even 18", but 8!?!
Aren't you past the point of diminishing returns?


----------



## chicago1

madhuski said:


> Wow-forgot about this post. Funny to revisit things four years later. Gone are the songtowers, selah audio center, hsu sub and denon AVR. I decided to do Atmos. Have a 5.0.4 right now, but the sub and rear surrounds are on the way.
> 
> - funk audio L/C/R
> - salk song surrounds (surrounds)
> - Boston acoustic in walls (Atmos)
> - funk sub & rear surrounds (on the way)
> - Anthem MRX 1120



wow!!! beautiful setup!!!!


----------



## Fezick

*Longtime memeber just never posted my speaker specs*

Been running this set up for 16+ years. (other than upgrading the rear surround about halfway through from bookshelf type)

Main: Klipsch KG 5.5
Center: KV-3 (looking to upgrade to a 6" center in the near future) Maybe a RC-62II??
Surr: RS-35
Sub: Velodyne AGS-18 (best HT investment I ever made)

-Fezick


----------



## ceptorman

Fezick said:


> Been running this set up for 16+ years. (other than upgrading the rear surround about halfway through from bookshelf type)
> 
> Main: Klipsch KG 5.5
> Center: KV-3 (looking to upgrade to a 6" center in the near future) Maybe a RC-62II??
> Surr: RS-35
> Sub: Velodyne AGS-18 (best HT investment I ever made)
> 
> -Fezick


Very nice. Did you build the wood cabinet yourself?


----------



## Fezick

ceptorman said:


> Very nice. Did you build the wood cabinet yourself?


No I had it done by a local company some time ago. He did really good work as we customized it for my room. For instance the area around the TV and to the left and right of the center channel speaker actually comes off. It is basically a false front made of wood so I can access the area behind the TV if needed.


----------



## darthray

Fezick said:


> No I had it done by a local company some time ago. * He did really good work as we customized it for my room*. For instance the area around the TV and to the left and right of the center channel speaker actually comes off. It is basically a false front made of wood so I can access the area behind the TV if needed.


 
This is, an Outstanding piece of work, way above good.
A real pleasing WAF
No better half, can complaint with this type of set-up
Worth every pennies, and bet you a nickel, it was not cheap


You got your dream Audio Set-up, and the better half is Happy.
Well done!


Ray


----------



## ceptorman

Fezick said:


> ceptorman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice. Did you build the wood cabinet yourself?
> 
> 
> 
> No I had it done by a local company some time ago. He did really good work as we customized it for my room. For instance the area around the TV and to the left and right of the center channel speaker actually comes off. It is basically a false front made of wood so I can access the area behind the TV if needed.
Click to expand...

My nephew is a woodworker. He recently built this. It has stone behind the


----------



## Fezick

darthray said:


> This is, an Outstanding piece of work, way above good.
> A real pleasing WAF
> No better half, can complaint with this type of set-up
> Worth every pennies, and bet you a nickel, it was not cheap
> 
> 
> You got your dream Audio Set-up, and the better half is Happy.
> Well done!
> 
> 
> Ray


Yes, my wife and I both love our theater room and have probably watched hundred's if not in the the thousands of movies if I were to guess??


----------



## Fezick

ceptorman said:


> My nephew is a woodworker. He recently built this. It has stone behind the


Hey the stone behind is looks really good. I also like how you have the sides recessed just like mine does. Great minds....  Also, the elf on the shelf is a nice touch!!!


----------



## ceptorman

Fezick said:


> Hey the stone behind is looks really good. I also like how you have the sides recessed just like mine does. Great minds....  Also, the elf on the shelf is a nice touch!!!


Haha....I didn't notice. He's not all that into the theatre scene, even though he knows what good sound does to your movie watching experience.


----------



## leecreek

Just starting to listen to a pair of Airmotive T2's. No disappointments so far but just baby steps.....lol


----------



## sprins

I added two new toys to my setup. Two vintage Bose Acoustic Wave Cannons which I still had (from a previous setup in a larger location) but thought to be overkill in this specific room. Turned out they fit behind the screen (as designed) and since no-one wants to buy them for a decent price I thought what the hell and installed them.










As it turns out it definitely adds to the party. I set the subwoofer crossover point in the DSP with the other subs at 40Hz so the tubes take care of the 25-40Hz band. Ran Audessey (bumped the sub channel a bit higher afterwards) and I can produce crystal clear bass over 110dB from 25Hz on up.

Since they are hidden behind the screen a picture of the installation doesn't really show anything (should have made pictures during install).


----------



## shivaji

sprins said:


> I added two new toys to my setup. Two vintage Bose Acoustic Wave Cannons which I still had (from a previous setup in a larger location) but thought to be overkill in this specific room. Turned out they fit behind the screen (as designed) and since no-one wants to buy them for a decent price I thought what the hell and installed them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As it turns out it definitely adds to the party. I set the subwoofer crossover point in the DSP with the other subs at 40Hz so the tubes take care of the 25-40Hz band. Ran Audessey (bumped the sub channel a bit higher afterwards) and I can produce crystal clear bass over 110dB from 25Hz on up.
> 
> Since they are hidden behind the screen a picture of the installation doesn't really show anything (should have made pictures during install).





Very cool and novel idea. that is definitely thinking outside the box. Yeah, bass cannons.


----------



## sprins

shivaji said:


> Very cool and novel idea. that is definitely thinking outside the box. Yeah, bass cannons.


The WAF numbers are pretty low for these puppies, so a dedicated room is essential. In the living room we won’t be seeing them anytime soon...


----------



## darthray

leecreek said:


> Just starting to listen to a pair of Airmotive T2's. No disappointments so far but just baby steps.....lol



Look like they sound very good
Nothing wrong with baby steps, much better than plowing though it
Enjoy what you got, when the next up-grade come along, it will a lot more appreciated than doing a whole system a once.


Ray


----------



## jeffreybehr

Main left/rights are Serenity Acoustics Super-7s, dipole hybrids using B-G mag-planar 3" tweeter and 4 10" MR drivers. Bass is handled by 2 12" woofers driven by a Rythmik amp and also servo-controlled. Only six pairs of these were made a few years ago; see http://www.audiocircle.com/index.php?topic=141060.0 for more info.

New centerchannel is a Revel C208, which sounds excellent on dialog and music.

Surround and ceiling speakers (but for the ceiling-rears) are three pairs of ELAC B6s, the inexpensive (RR $280/pr.) stand-mount.

Ceiling rears are FULL-range built-ins.

Subwoofers are a pair of Rythmik F15HPs on the rear wall, driven with the front-L&R signals. The low-pass filters on these are set on 25Hz, so they're really SUBwoofers! I don't use the '.1' channel; it's turned off in my Oppo discplayer.

System is 7.2.4.


----------



## darthray

jeffreybehr said:


> Main left/rights are Serenity Acoustics Super-7s, dipole hybrids using B-G mag-planar 3" tweeter and 4 10" MR drivers. Bass is handled by 2 12" woofers driven by a Rythmik amp and also servo-controlled. Only six pairs of these were made a few years ago; see http://www.audiocircle.com/index.php?topic=141060.0 for more info.
> 
> New centerchannel is a Revel C208, which sounds excellent on dialog and music.
> 
> Surround and ceiling speakers (but for the ceiling-rears) are three pairs of ELAC B6s, the inexpensive (RR $280/pr.) stand-mount.
> 
> Ceiling rears are FULL-range built-ins.
> 
> Subwoofers are a pair of Rythmik F15HPs on the rear wall, driven with the front-L&R signals. The low-pass filters on these are set on 25Hz, so they're really SUBwoofers! I don't use the '.1' channel; it's turned off in my Oppo discplayer.
> 
> System is 7.2.4.



Nice finish on that first picture, very impressive for a none Piano Black Finish, for the way it is also like a mirror


Ray


----------



## KenM10759

darthray said:


> Nice finish on that first picture, very impressive for a none Piano Black Finish, for the way it is also like a mirror
> 
> 
> Ray


You'd be more impressed with the finish on Aerial 5T or 7T speakers.


----------



## darthray

KenM10759 said:


> You'd be more impressed with the finish on Aerial 5T or 7T speakers.


 
Any good picture you can point me out to?
A search on Google, show me a very nice finish, but nothing with the mirror effect that compete with a Black Gloss , like the picture I was talking about from *jeffreybehr*


Ray


----------



## KenM10759

darthray said:


> Any good picture you can point me out to?
> A search on Google, show me a very nice finish, but nothing with the mirror effect that compete with a Black Gloss , like the picture I was talking about from *jeffreybehr*
> 
> 
> Ray


Ray, check the pictures on this review and be sure to scroll down to see them all. It's the best finish I've seen yet.

http://www.audio-activity.com/aerial-acoustics-7t-en.html

BTW, there is a pair of these on demo at my dealer. I've spent some time listening to them and they beat everything else I've heard except two, the KEF Blade 2 ($25k) and the Paradigm Persona 5F ($17k.) At their price of around $10K, they are highly likely to be my next speakers.


----------



## darthray

KenM10759 said:


> Ray, check the pictures on this review and be sure to scroll down to see them all. It's the best finish I've seen yet.
> 
> http://www.audio-activity.com/aerial-acoustics-7t-en.html
> 
> BTW, there is a pair of these on demo at my dealer. I've spent some time listening to them and they beat everything else I've heard except two, the KEF Blade 2 ($25k) and the Paradigm Persona 5F ($17k.) At their price of around $10K, they are highly likely to be my next speakers.



Thanks for the link!


Ray


----------



## DennyM

I've owned MartinLogan electrostatic speakers since 1994. I've upgraded my receiver multible times. Same goes for my Oppo DVD player. My speakers are the only part of my rig that I never felt the need to replace. IMHO my speakers greatest strenght. They get the all important mid-range correct.


----------



## darthray

KenM10759 said:


> Ray, check the pictures on this review and be sure to scroll down to see them all. It's the best finish I've seen yet.
> 
> http://www.audio-activity.com/aerial-acoustics-7t-en.html
> 
> BTW, there is a pair of these on demo at my dealer. I've spent some time listening to them and they beat everything else I've heard except two, the KEF Blade 2 ($25k) and the Paradigm Persona 5F ($17k.) At their price of around $10K, they are highly likely to be my next speakers.



You once told me, that you were a lot more into music, than home theater.
Those look perfect for you.


That said, a great speaker for music, will also do wonder for movies.
I am strong believer, that when building a home theater system, one should start to audition speakers on the way they play music. If they are good at-it, they will also sound very good for movies, as long they have enough power for their Impedance and Sensitivity.


After all the gears, you gave to your kids, I think you deserve them
Post some pics!!!


Ray


----------



## darthray

DennyM said:


> I've owned MartinLogan electrostatic speakers since 1994. I've upgraded my receiver multible times. Same goes for my Oppo DVD player. My speakers are the only part of my rig that I never felt the need to replace. IMHO my speakers greatest strenght. They get the all important mid-range correct.


 
So True


Very good Speakers, can last a long time, so does Power Amps.
All other electronic gears, need to be replace due to format changes, that is if one, want to have the latest format.


Just finish on the Audio side (new AVP, 4 more speakers and 1 more Amp).
One more to do, a new Projector for UHD/4K, lots of reading/research to do before this last one.


Ray


----------



## laserjock II

KenM10759 said:


> darthray said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any good picture you can point me out to?
> A search on Google, show me a very nice finish, but nothing with the mirror effect that compete with a Black Gloss , like the picture I was talking about from *jeffreybehr*
> 
> 
> Ray
> 
> 
> 
> Ray, check the pictures on this review and be sure to scroll down to see them all. It's the best finish I've seen yet.
> 
> http://www.audio-activity.com/aerial-acoustics-7t-en.html
> 
> BTW, there is a pair of these on demo at my dealer. I've spent some time listening to them and they beat everything else I've heard except two, the KEF Blade 2 ($25k) and the Paradigm Persona 5F ($17k.) At their price of around $10K, they are highly likely to be my next speakers.
Click to expand...

Hearing good things about the upcoming Revel Performa F228 at around that same price point. 

About to jump on the 208 but awfully tempted to wait and see if the 228 are worth the extra.


----------



## ceptorman

I picked up this beast yesterday....it's even heavier than it looks. For a 12" sub and two 12" radiators, this thing sure packs a punch.


----------



## chrisbattista

rightful air to a pair of Vandersteen 3A, greatest sound i've ever heard. wish i had the space for a listening room, currently feeling i have to let them go 

bose 301 series 3 reconditioned by bose in the late 90's, these have been my lead speakers for decades, gifted by a friend no longer with us.

4 - Acoustic research AR48s, my first set of quality speakers. i refinished the wood and reconed the woofers and mid myself as a teen. I bought these from a friends dad and rolled them 1 at a time down the sidewalk on my skateboard to get them home.

Polk M3 have bounced around from my rear cinema speakers to my garage and back about a dozen times. I built my hotrod jamming to 80's metal on these!

Mordaunt Short Carnival 7 sub. usually follows the Polks to the garage.

one day i'll be ballin and just unload my bank account on sunfire gear.


----------



## KenM10759

Do what you can to hold onto those Vandersteen 3A, they're a far better speaker than any of the others. I'd lose the Bose first, then consider losing the AR48's. They're nothing special other than the sentimental portion. 

My perspective about holding onto things changed dramatically after my parents passed. My son got the house, but we just filled the third 15 cu. yd. roll-off and easily got two more to go. I figure I'm doing the same at my house in the spring, before it's more than one. If I ain't using it, it goes. Maybe you're more sentimental than me.


----------



## chrisbattista

KenM10759 said:


> Maybe you're more sentimental than me.


until the price is right  
the $200 i might pull off the bose just doesn't mean as much as the person i got them from..

the AR's are back home with the family luckily i don't have to dance around them, but i'm stuck in a tiny apt temporarily with a huge pair of vandersteens stacked infront of my shelves. it's like i bump into them walking across the room more than i'm actually listening to them, and i've seen too much ruined in storage.

previously forgot about my Yamaha HS80m's.. man it sounds like i have an addiction or something


----------



## Bplaser

darthray said:


> So True
> 
> 
> Very good Speakers, can last a long time, so does Power Amps.
> All other electronic gears, need to be replace due to format changes, that is if one, want to have the latest format.
> 
> 
> Just finish on the Audio side (new AVP, 4 more speakers and 1 more Amp).
> One more to do, a new Projector for UHD/4K, lots of reading/research to do before this last one.
> 
> 
> Ray


You are right Ray speakers and amps are the way to go upstream changes with the a/v wind


----------



## darthray

Bplaser said:


> You are right Ray speakers and amps are the way to go upstream changes with the a/v wind



Thanks, Buddy


I am a firm believer for good speakers, Sub/s and amp/s, they can last a long time 


I also like to have a have a real Audio Video Processor, but this is a different subject, up-grade on these, can be very expensive
But the God's of Audio, did give us a middle ground, an AVR with audio output, very close to a real AVP
And the kings of speakers, sub/s and amp/s, can live long and prosper

Merry Christmas/Holiday, everyone's.


Ray


----------



## Teremei

I'm a Klipsch lover and I just recently upgraded and have more on the way.

RF-7 II
RC-64 II
RS-41 II sides
RB-51 II rears

I will eventually get atmos and mount 2 RB-51 IIs on the front wall way up touching the ceiling.


----------



## ydinopoulos

As per my signature


----------



## JMitch30

*Hello!*

Yamaha RX-V777
2x Polk TXi220B
2x SVS PB1000
1x Polk CS20 (not sure the model but its big and bad and pretty darn good).


----------



## jdhelaman

*Speakers for my HT in NC USA*

I thought that I would say my piece about speakers and AV Receivers. I first started my HT with a Hitachi projector. I used speakers that I found and bought at thrift stores. I also found a Yamaha RV-1400 receiver and the cheapest DVD player I could find at Walmart. I have a TEAC R2R tape recorder with DBX noise reduction with several pre-recorded tapes as well as recorded Maxell tapes and about 20 sealed Maxell tapes, a DBX 224 noise reduction "box", a RG Dynamics Range Expander, Kenwood Turntable, and a Yamaha Turntable, a TEAC C-3RX Cassette Recorder (professional), and many, many DBX encoded records (some never opened) and other things. I started with that, but then my wife and I moved into her mother's home when she died and left us 6 dogs and 2 cats and we already had 3 dogs. The best part of that is that there is a separate building that I told my wife that was mine when we moved. The building is 24' x 24' with a space heater and window air conditioner. 8' of the building was taken up with a well and pump and storage, leaving me with about 16' wide and 24' deep for my theater. I gutted my theater and put in an electric HVAC through the wall. I had a cabinet for my equipment made that is 24" wide, 24" deep and 96" tall (floor to ceiling) with smoked glass doors (2 doors with one for equipment and the other for LPs and DVDs. I then had to design how I wanted my speakers so I had to lay wire. I used 14 gauge speaker wire. I used a flat plastic type conduit that had adhesive on one side and it opened so you could lay the conduit where you wanted it then put the wires in and close the conduit. I had an electrician friend help me. I had researched what the best AV Receiver for me and I found that Yamaha had just put out their Adventage AV Receivers, of which I bought the RX-A3010, 11.2 AV Receiver. The AV Receiver had 9 amplifiers for 9 channels, and capabilities for 2 Sub Woofers. I needed another AV Receiver for 2 additional channels (remember my Yamaha RX-1400) for a true 11.2 HT for Center channel (Polk Audio, I bought a set of 4 small powerful speakers and a center speaker and a sub woofer from Amazon), Front L/R channels (Klipsch forte II, I known they are old but they are great. I bought them at an insurance sale for $100), Front L/R Presence (Polk Audio in wall, about 7' from floor), Surround L/R channels (JBL L-110 - I bought them in 1980 for $260 each and had them re-coned about 4 years ago.), Surround Back L/R channels (Polk Audio purchased from Amazon), and finally, Rear Presence L/R channels (Polk Audio in wall from Amazon).I wired all the speakers to the cabinet where I made a hole so the wires could go in the wall behind the cabinet and had plastic boxes from Lowe's and audio plates and connected the wires to the back of the audio wall plates so that the wires from the AV Receivers to the wall plates (they were all labeled so I would not make a mistake). I bought an Optoma HD27 projector which is great, which I hang from the ceiling and had a 6" x 108" x 1" board routered stained and finished and hung my 12' screen from the ceiling. I put "eye" bolts in the wood and hooked 2 climber hardware pieces hooked to the projector and the "eye" bolts. Long and the short, it sounded and looked great. I replaced the RX-1400 AV Receiver with my RX-A3010 and bought another Yamaha RX-A3050 to replace the lead AV Receiver. Now, Where do I stop?


----------



## KenM10759

jdhelaman said:


> I thought that I would say my piece about...


Sorry, I had trouble getting through that. 

Paragraphs are your friend. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Hempire

Hi fellow Enthusiasts.
Just sharing my Speaker set-up

FL & FR-Paradigm Monitor 9 v5
CC-Paradigm CC-190 v5
SBL & SBR Paradigm Atom Monitors v5
SL & SR-Paradigm Atom Monitors v5
Subwoofer-SVS PB-10 NSD


----------



## darthray

KenM10759 said:


> Sorry, I had trouble getting through that.
> 
> *Paragraphs are your friend*. Best of luck to you.



You beat me to this one


Very hard to read!!!


Ray


----------



## darthray

Hempire said:


> Hi fellow Enthusiasts.
> Just sharing my Speaker set-up
> 
> FL & FR-Paradigm Monitor 9 v5
> CC-Paradigm CC-190 v5
> SBL & SBR Paradigm Atom Monitors v5
> SL & SR-Paradigm Atom Monitors v5
> Subwoofer-SVS PB-10 NSD


 
Look very good


Your floor also look like it is on carpet, much better than a bare wooden floor.
My only suggestion, would be to put something to act like an room acoustic panel on the bare right wall, since your left wall has the Curtain/Sliding panel to break up the sound.


Other than that, All good, and Thanks for posting.
Almost forgot to mention, Welcome to this Forum.


Ray


----------



## jdhelaman

darthray said:


> You beat me to this one
> 
> 
> Very hard to read!!!
> 
> 
> Ray


Wow! Did I write all that? I went through a lot of doors to get me HT and I guess I am proud of what I got, but not enough to bore you to tears. I'll try to be better.


----------



## darthray

jdhelaman said:


> Wow! Did I write all that? I went through a lot of doors to get me HT and I guess I am proud of what I got, but not enough to bore you to tears. I'll try to be better.



The posts from *KenM10759* and I, were meant, to try to help you out


You did lots of writing, and sometime when writing, you keep going on, so you do not loose anything in your train of thought.


I am a two finger typing kind of guy, so what I do is type what I want to say.
Then break it into paragraph, to make-it easier to read.


Nothing wrong to be proud of your system, and all the hoops, you went through to it!
Around here, many like to help, even if we do not always agree between each other, and just post what we think.
Just like a small family


Please come back, if you felt like we have offended you!
And enjoy your system.


Ray


----------



## KenM10759

jdhelaman said:


> Wow! Did I write all that? I went through a lot of doors to get me HT and I guess I am proud of what I got, but not enough to bore you to tears. I'll try to be better.


As Ray mentioned, I was trying to bring to your attention that without breaks (paragraphs) it's hard to follow.

I apologize for being too pointed. Please don't be dissuaded from sharing in the future! Hit the enter key a little more often and avoid run-on sentences as that does make it easier to read.

From what I was able to capture, you found our classified ads section and took advantage of the buying power one has with "previously enjoyed" gear. That's great, and you have every right to be proud. I've done the same with some things. 

Thanks for sharing, now how about some photos?


----------



## muscles

Just took delivery of Martin Logan's Expression 13A's. Took me a bit of work to get them set up and calibrated but man oh man....nothing like them.


----------



## KenM10759

muscles said:


> Just took delivery of Martin Logan's Expression 13A's. Took me a bit of work to get them set up and calibrated but man oh man....nothing like them.


I dunno. Are you sure you have enough bass?

LOL


----------



## Snoogleheimer

muscles said:


> Just took delivery of Martin Logan's Expression 13A's. Took me a bit of work to get them set up and calibrated but man oh man....nothing like them.


Very nice. I knew someone who owned the ESL 13s. I loved them. Gosh, that was almost 20 years ago. Man, I'm gettin old.


----------



## muscles

KenM10759 said:


> I dunno. Are you sure you have enough bass?
> 
> LOL


Hahahah I hear that a lot. It actually isn't overwhelming at all. They are calibrated, I also do a lot of 2 channel listening sans subs. For movies it is a whole new world, you can see your pants moving during the LFE. Been thinking of downsizing to just 2 of the subs....just not sure which brand I would keep...both have strengths. That being said the 13A's have no problem keeping up with 4 subs, they are unreal speakers. 

Greg


----------



## darthray

muscles said:


> Hahahah I hear that a lot. * It actually isn't overwhelming at all. They are calibrated*, I also do a lot of 2 channel listening sans subs. For movies it is a whole new world, you can see your pants moving during the LFE. Been thinking of downsizing to just 2 of the subs....just not sure which brand I would keep...both have strengths. That being said the 13A's have no problem keeping up with 4 subs, they are unreal speakers.
> 
> Greg



Your subs look great beside those 13A'


As you already know, calibration is the key word to achieve perfect balance.
The more subs you got, make also a better sounding bass, during heavy bass moment's, due to less stress on each sub 
This what some of us mean by "you never have too much bass". And then, we are called Bass Head


Look very nice, Enjoy.


Ray


----------



## PSM450

KEF T205 and a pair of Klipsch KG4s


----------



## gottajam




----------



## KenM10759

The Klipsch Palladium look much nicer to me than that coppery driver on the Reference and Reference Premier series. Beautiful wood veneer too!


----------



## darthray

For those who already seen my pictures, on my signature.
I have added a few new ones, on post 25, 27, 64, 75 and 76, mainly about the extra amp/speakers for atmos duties.


Ray


----------



## jdhelaman

I'm going to try this again....

I have speakers that I had gotten from an insurance sale, thrift stores, and others I bought 37 years ago:

Front R/L: Klipsch Forte II - Bought these at an insurance sale. There was a Klipsch subwoofer too, but it was cash only and these took my last $50.
Center: Polk Audio RM6752 - Bought from Polk as part of a 5.1 set. Think I paid $200.
Subwoofer: JBL Northridge E Series E250P - Bought from insurance sale. Cost: $50.
Front Presence & Rear Presence R/L: Polk Audio In-Wall - The come 2 to a box, I bought 4 boxes cost about $200 a box. I have 2 boxes still sealed.
Surround R/L: JBL L110 bought in 1980 for $260 each. My first wife almost killed me. I think she decided to divorce me instead.
Back Surround R/L: These came with the Polk Audio Sub. I still have the other 2 in the box.

I've got a bunch of other speakers in storage. They are all good. I have a Yamaha RX-V663 and a Yamaha RX-V1400 in storage.

They all sound great with my Yamaha RX-A3050 and RX-A3010.
By the way, if anyone knows anything about my Klipsch, JBL Sub, or the JBL L110, I would appreciate advice.


----------



## Kai Winters

Wow...some awesome kit this past year...well done everyone !
I replaced my 10 year old Paradigm CC290 center with a Paradigm Prestige 45C center. It sounds awesome and the wife loves it as well.
2018 will see my Monitor 11 towers replaced with Prestige 15B bookshelf speakers and possibly replacing the Paradigm PDR-100 10" sub with a 12"...maybe SVS, Hsu, etc...not sure at this point.
Here is a pic of my new center.
Happy New Year everyone ! ! !


----------



## bluechips23

I finally upgraded from Klipsch SB 3 soundbar to Focal Chorus 726 front speakers, with Focal Chorus CC 700 center speaker. I've also ordered a Rythmik FV15HP subwoofer. My AVR is Integra DRX-3.1. And now I'm researching about a good pair of rear speakers. I'm currently leaning towards Focal Chorus SR 700 but I wonder if I can do better around the same price.


----------



## darthray

Kai Winters said:


> Wow...some awesome kit this past year...well done everyone !
> I replaced my 10 year old Paradigm CC290 center with a Paradigm Prestige 45C center. It sounds awesome and the wife loves it as well.
> 2018 will see my Monitor 11 towers replaced with Prestige 15B bookshelf speakers and possibly replacing the Paradigm PDR-100 10" sub with a 12"...maybe SVS, Hsu, etc...not sure at this point.
> Here is a pic of my new center.
> Happy New Year everyone ! ! !



What's not to Loved about your picture, nothing
Snoopy with a Christmas hat on the right wall, and a Sound and Vision magazine on the table


Happy New Year!


Ray


----------



## jdhelaman

Love the pictures. Any more out there?


----------



## KenM10759

Well, mine were posted back when Photobucket was a photo hosting site and not a ransom generator, so I'll instead attach a couple I took the other day.

My system is an integral part of my living room, by necessity. It's now a pair of KEF R500 mains, R200c center, SVS SB2000 sub, and pair of R100 rears (not shown.) The AVR is an NAD T758 now most of the way to being a "v3" version since I upgraded to the VM130 4K video module and added the BlueOS wireless/streaming kit. Also feeding it is a Bluesound Vault 2, a Pro-Ject RPM-1 Carbon turntable w/ Ortofon 2M Red cartridge, and a new LG UP875 4K Blu-ray player. There's a Cisco cable TV box and as backup, a Sony CDP-CE500 player.


----------



## sigpig

Kai Winters said:


> Wow...some awesome kit this past year...well done everyone !
> I replaced my 10 year old Paradigm CC290 center with a Paradigm Prestige 45C center. It sounds awesome and the wife loves it as well.
> 2018 will see my Monitor 11 towers replaced with Prestige 15B bookshelf speakers and possibly replacing the Paradigm PDR-100 10" sub with a 12"...maybe SVS, Hsu, etc...not sure at this point.
> Here is a pic of my new center.
> Happy New Year everyone ! ! !


Feel free to ship those Monitor 11s up to Ottawa when you get your new bookshelfs. I'm SURE I can find a new home for them...


----------



## Adamg (Ret-Navy)

muscles said:


> Just took delivery of Martin Logan's Expression 13A's. Took me a bit of work to get them set up and calibrated but man oh man....nothing like them.


Hi muscles,

Nice setup! I agree 100% noting like the Sound of ML Electrostats! Happy New Year Sir!


----------



## Loud&Clear

Hi Everyone,

I've just joined and it's great to see everyone's speakers 

I have attached a photo of my system - I am really happy with it and I have promised myself and my wife that I won't upgrade anything for a while!!


----------



## mimalmo

Couple different systems right now:

Garage
Boston Acoustics VR940
Boston Acoustics VR10

Home Office
B&O Beosound 2500

Family Room System 1
KEF Q7 mains
KEF Q9C center
KEF Q2DS rears
Klipsch RSW 12D sub

Family Room System 2
Martin Logan reQuest mains
Martin Logan scenario rears
(currently searching for a ML Theater center)
Velodyne F1500 sub


----------



## Kai Winters

Loud&Clear said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I've just joined and it's great to see everyone's speakers
> 
> I have attached a photo of my system - I am really happy with it and I have promised myself and my wife that I won't upgrade anything for a while!!


Sigh...sigh...sigh...green with envy for a system such as that, but not the cost...yipes there goes a pretty penny, farthing or whatever.
Good for you...enjoy !


----------



## Loud&Clear

Kai Winters said:


> Sigh...sigh...sigh...green with envy for a system such as that, but not the cost...yipes there goes a pretty penny, farthing or whatever.
> Good for you...enjoy !


Thanks  Your system looks awesome too - I really like your décor and speakers!

It has taken me a long time to be able to have this system but it was worth it. My aim was to buy the best speakers & amp that I could as a foundation to keep for many years only possibly upgrading the processor or display as and when new technology arrives in the future.

I try not to think about the cost though


----------



## bakerm75

*Speakers: JBL with Infinity mixed in.*

My goal when inquiring speakers was to keep them tonally matched while piecing things together. Infinity is made using the same products as JBL both provided by Cambridge Mass. I was a huge Advent guy back in my highschool days. Converted to JBL after Advent went out of business. 
I have a 7.1 setup. (my second subwoofer is offline)
Infinity Beta 50 Fronts (These are the same as the JBL Northridge Series E 80 3 way w/ 2 8's a 4 and 2 tweets)
JBL L810 Sides
JBL L820 Back
JBL EC25 Center
JBL Venue 10" Sub


----------



## SAVholic

Upgraded my L, R & center for x-mas 

Mains: *Def tech BP-9060's*
Center:*Def tech CS-9060*
Surrounds: *Def tech Pro monitor 800* (x 2)
Sub: *JBL ES250BK* (x2)

I ordered the A-90 Atmos modules for the 9060's but are in back order untill the 18th


----------



## KenM10759

SAVholic said:


> Upgraded my L, R & center for x-mas
> 
> Mains: *Def tech BP-9060's*
> Center:*Def tech CS-9060*
> Surrounds: *Def tech Pro monitor 800* (x 2)
> Sub: *JBL ES250BK* (x2)
> 
> I ordered the A-90 Atmos modules for the 9060's but are in back order untill the 18th


That's a great start! If you're in Puerto Rico and have reliable power for that system, you're apparently one of the lucky few! Congratulations!


----------



## SAVholic

KenM10759 said:


> That's a great start! If you're in Puerto Rico and have reliable power for that system, you're apparently one of the lucky few! Congratulations!


Thanks! 

I do get around 115-125v constant and power has been pretty much "stable" since I got it back from the hurricane. I also us a monster power conditioner just in case.

Power may go out in the middle of the week for a few hrs but mostly on purpose so the utility workers can fix grids/lines a few miles away.

But yeah there are some people living on the interior or southeast of the island that will not see electricity for a few more months


----------



## KenM10759

I'm not going to hit a "Like" button to agree with you...the situation in PR is deplorable. Most folks in the mainland don't know just how some tax and other public policies have affected recovery there, but this isn't the place to get into that discussion.

I'm just happy for you that you have such a system to enjoy, and lucky enough to be able to power it up! I hope the rest of our fellow American citizens there can soon have the same.


----------



## lsturbointeg

My temporary setup while I'm building my HT room. Speakers in Sig


----------



## jdhelaman

I have a few questions about speakers.
A. As I have mentioned before, my speakers were either bought years gone by, or I bought them at Insurance sales.
B. I mentioned that I bought 2 Klipsch Northridge Forte II speakers. I would like to know what you think about them for front R/L.
C. I bought a JBL E Series, E250P Subwoofer at the same sale, different dates. Anyone using them, if so, what do you think of them?
D. I use Polk Audio In-Wall speakers for front presence R/L and for the Rear presence R/L. I have 2 more sets still in the box. I was thinking about installing them in the ceiling hoping to get even more depth but I don't know the best way to do it.
E. I bought two JBL L110 in 1980 for my stereo speakers back then. I'm now using them for Surround R/L. They were refurbished about 10 years ago. Anyone use them? If so, what do you think of them?
F. I bought a 5.1 set of Polk Audio speakers. Now I only use two of them for the rear surround R/L. The set only cost $500.
G. Last question... I have a Yamaha Aventage RX-A3050 and the RX-A3010. What's the best source to learn how to set up the speakers for the new ATMOS and DTX-X system. My user's manual don't say anything. Do the new RX-A3060 or RX-A3070 give any info?

I just watched Wonder Woman on my 11.2 speaker system and my Optoma HD26 projector. It blew me away... sound and vision. Any other recommendations? I only look at PG-13 or lower.
Thank you guys. At 70, it's harder to search out help. I get tired too soon.


----------



## merv43

Just enjoying my 20 or so year old Bowers and Wilkins Matrix 803 II. Still sound very nice.


----------



## jdhelaman

Wow! They look great. I see you also have a turntable. What's the info on it?


----------



## merv43

It is Denon DP 1200. I have had it for 30 years and it still sounds great. I upgraded the cartridge about 6 years ago to a Benz Micro gold MC and it sounds great. I spend more time listing to vinyl than high Rez audio files or SACD/CD. I have thought about upgrading but it still sounds great to me so I’ll stick with it for a while longer. Thank you for looking.


----------



## jdhelaman

I have a couple of older turntables. Like you did, I upgraded the cartridges. I don't know if you ever heard of DBX, but I have 3 of them. Many years ago when vinyl was king, there was a lot of records that were compressed with a DBX compressor. I bought a new one then and I bought a couple more of them on ebay for backup. I have quite a few of the DBX encoded LP's and the 224 make them sound great... very few pops or clicks from the LP, if there are any. I also have a TEAC X-700R Black Reel to Reel tape recorder (7" reels). It is in mint shape and right now in the box and packing stuff because I don't have room to put it. I have about 50 pre-recorded tapes from my era, I.e. Peter, Paul and Mary and other stuff. I have about 40 tapes. Some have been recorded once. There are about 20 that are still sealed. I bought the tape recorder from some Air Force guy that didn't want to play with tapes. I got the recorder and it's plastic cover, with about 20 blank tapes all for $200. He got shipped to fight in Iraq and didn't know what to do with them. Anyway, I've got a bunch of old stuff.
Sorry for going on.
I really like your setup. I have a building in the back of my house I had finished for my theater, but it all sounds great but it's become my computer room, my cat's room and anything else I want to do. Thanks for sharing your picture.


----------



## cfrizz

Hi, I'm new here and here are some pics of my system which should be listed in my signature. My Polk S60s are coming up on being a year old in Feb, and that sound great in my 5.2 system.


Does anyone else on here have Polk Signature speakers? Mine replaced a pair of 27 year old Polk RTA-8Ts. Here is the review I posted of them back in March last year.


For the first time in 27 years I upgraded my main speakers from the RTA-8T 's to the flagship of the Signature Series the S60's.

 For me, it was love at first sight when D2Lo posted the pictures. They were by far the sleekest, beautiful speakers that Polk has ever put out. And now that I have them in person, the pictures do not do them justice.

The craftsmanship of these speakers is outstanding, it is so well done you can barely see the seams at the back edge of the speakers. It is a dark grey/blackish woodgrain look finish that is beautiful, and goes well with the rest of my gear.

They are big, but not overly heavy for which is a blessing for me since it allows me to walk them into position, and I can't do that with any of Polk’s other flagship speakers since they are too heavy for me to wrestle with.

I asked the man who delivered them to unpack them for me which he was kind enough to do so and I had them set up and playing in 30 minutes.

Big speakers = big sound! For these speakers it means classic Polk sound and lots of it. I liked them right out of the box. I've had them for a little over a month and they continue to improve.

I spent the whole week playing my SACD's, especially my 2 channel ones to put the speakers through their paces then I moved on to my CDs. I turned off my subs to see how well the drivers handled the bass.

These speakers in two channel mode fill my Living room/kitchen with terrific sound.

I am very impressed on how well the three drivers and Power Port handle the bass. On quite a few of the songs, I had to double check to make sure I had actually turned off the subs!

If you want a good cd to test out the drivers I highly recommend Michael Jackson's History album. Some of his bass lines I could feel the vibrations through the floor.

Now with that said, once I re-engaged my subs I noticed that having the subs helped to clean up both the mid and deep bass. Having the speakers try to do both, ended up with neither one being clear. Once the subs were on, I could easily hear individual notes of the bass line and the clarity was back.

Now as for the tweeter....it is terrific! It is crystal clear, without any sibilance and is able to handle any music that I toss at it without me cringing. Live music is an excellent test to check out the tweeters, since I have found that is where I tend to run into ear piercing problems, but these pass with flying colors.

Some of you have asked me to compare my RTA-8Ts with my S60s. Simply put there is no comparison. The only things they have in common is the easy to listen to Polk sound that they are known for. Everything else is an apples to oranges comparison, with the S60s coming out on top in every category.

But most important to me is what both have in common is that both of them are well balanced, excellent multipurpose speakers that can handle both music and movies with ease. For me this was essential because I will only have one system to do both music/HT.

To wrap up, I am ecstatic with my new speakers, I have gotten back into 2 channel listening mode with an joy that surprises me, but with such room filling sound it is easy to hear why.

Thank you Polk Audio, it was well worth waiting 27 years to upgrade my main speakers to another set of Polk speakers, these will most likely be the last pair that I will be purchasing.

Cathy


----------



## darthray

cfrizz said:


> Hi, I'm new here and here are some pics of my system which should be listed in my signature. My Polk S60s are coming up on being a year old in Feb, and that sound great in my 5.2 system.
> 
> 
> Does anyone else on here have Polk Signature speakers? Mine replaced a pair of 27 year old Polk RTA-8Ts. Here is the review I posted of them back in March last year.
> 
> 
> For the first time in 27 years I upgraded my main speakers from the RTA-8T 's to the flagship of the Signature Series the S60's.
> 
> For me, it was love at first sight when D2Lo posted the pictures. They were by far the sleekest, beautiful speakers that Polk has ever put out. And now that I have them in person, the pictures do not do them justice.
> 
> The craftsmanship of these speakers is outstanding, it is so well done you can barely see the seams at the back edge of the speakers. It is a dark grey/blackish woodgrain look finish that is beautiful, and goes well with the rest of my gear.
> 
> They are big, but not overly heavy for which is a blessing for me since it allows me to walk them into position, and I can't do that with any of Polk’s other flagship speakers since they are too heavy for me to wrestle with.
> 
> I asked the man who delivered them to unpack them for me which he was kind enough to do so and I had them set up and playing in 30 minutes.
> 
> Big speakers = big sound! For these speakers it means classic Polk sound and lots of it. I liked them right out of the box. I've had them for a little over a month and they continue to improve.
> 
> I spent the whole week playing my SACD's, especially my 2 channel ones to put the speakers through their paces then I moved on to my CDs. I turned off my subs to see how well the drivers handled the bass.
> 
> These speakers in two channel mode fill my Living room/kitchen with terrific sound.
> 
> I am very impressed on how well the three drivers and Power Port handle the bass. On quite a few of the songs, I had to double check to make sure I had actually turned off the subs!
> 
> If you want a good cd to test out the drivers I highly recommend Michael Jackson's History album. Some of his bass lines I could feel the vibrations through the floor.
> 
> Now with that said, once I re-engaged my subs I noticed that having the subs helped to clean up both the mid and deep bass. Having the speakers try to do both, ended up with neither one being clear. Once the subs were on, I could easily hear individual notes of the bass line and the clarity was back.
> 
> Now as for the tweeter....it is terrific! It is crystal clear, without any sibilance and is able to handle any music that I toss at it without me cringing. Live music is an excellent test to check out the tweeters, since I have found that is where I tend to run into ear piercing problems, but these pass with flying colors.
> 
> Some of you have asked me to compare my RTA-8Ts with my S60s. Simply put there is no comparison. The only things they have in common is the easy to listen to Polk sound that they are known for. Everything else is an apples to oranges comparison, with the S60s coming out on top in every category.
> 
> But most important to me is what both have in common is that both of them are well balanced, excellent multipurpose speakers that can handle both music and movies with ease. For me this was essential because I will only have one system to do both music/HT.
> 
> To wrap up, I am ecstatic with my new speakers, I have gotten back into 2 channel listening mode with an joy that surprises me, but with such room filling sound it is easy to hear why.
> 
> Thank you Polk Audio, it was well worth waiting 27 years to upgrade my main speakers to another set of Polk speakers, these will most likely be the last pair that I will be purchasing.
> 
> Cathy



Look very good!


Just a small suggestion if you do mind.
Put a throw down carpet in front of the speakers, they will sound even better 


Ray


----------



## darthray

jdhelaman said:


> I have a few questions about speakers.
> A. As I have mentioned before, my speakers were either bought years gone by, or I bought them at Insurance sales.
> B. I mentioned that I bought 2 Klipsch Northridge Forte II speakers. I would like to know what you think about them for front R/L.
> C. I bought a JBL E Series, E250P Subwoofer at the same sale, different dates. Anyone using them, if so, what do you think of them?
> D. I use Polk Audio In-Wall speakers for front presence R/L and for the Rear presence R/L. I have 2 more sets still in the box. I was thinking about installing them in the ceiling hoping to get even more depth but I don't know the best way to do it.
> E. I bought two JBL L110 in 1980 for my stereo speakers back then. I'm now using them for Surround R/L. They were refurbished about 10 years ago. Anyone use them? If so, what do you think of them?
> F. I bought a 5.1 set of Polk Audio speakers. Now I only use two of them for the rear surround R/L. The set only cost $500.
> G. Last question... I have a Yamaha Aventage RX-A3050 and the RX-A3010. What's the best source to learn how to set up the speakers for the new ATMOS and DTX-X system. My user's manual don't say anything. Do the new RX-A3060 or RX-A3070 give any info?
> 
> I just watched Wonder Woman on my 11.2 speaker system and my Optoma HD26 projector. It blew me away... sound and vision. Any other recommendations? I only look at PG-13 or lower.
> Thank you guys. At 70, *it's harder to search out help. I get tired too soon*.


 
This forum place is great place to start, and many will reply


That said this Thread is about showing your system, and then sometime we comment on-it.
You will get a lot more Help, if you start your own Thread in the appropriate forum.
I suggest one for the speaker set-up in;
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/89-speakers/
and one more in the Receiver/AVP Threads.
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/90-receivers-amps-processors/ 

You will have a lot more replies 

For "What's the best source to learn how to set up the speakers for the new ATMOS and DTX-X system".
I will post and edit to include a link.
*[PDF]*Dolby Atmos® Home Theater Installation ... - Dolby Laboratories
Done, all the info you need is there, just have to download by clicking "open". 

Best of lucks with your new system.


Ray


----------



## jdhelaman

I've got a question about my JBL Northridge E Series, E205P Subwoofer. I'm probably doing something stupid, which wouldn't be new for a 70 year old man. I tried to put Y connector from my subwoofer cable and then to my JBL Subwoofer and a JVC SP-PW8000 Subwoofer and I get an immediate HUMMMMM! Like I'm touching 2 wires together. MY Yamaha Aventage RX-A3050 is suppose to handle 2 subwoofers, but when I hook up the second subwoofer, I get the same HUMMMMM. Any idea what I should do now? Contact Yamaha?


----------



## KenM10759

jdhelaman said:


> I've got a question about my JBL Northridge E Series, E205P Subwoofer. I'm probably doing something stupid, which wouldn't be new for a 70 year old man. I tried to put Y connector from my subwoofer cable and then to my JBL Subwoofer and a JVC SP-PW8000 Subwoofer and I get an immediate HUMMMMM! Like I'm touching 2 wires together. MY Yamaha Aventage RX-A3050 is suppose to handle 2 subwoofers, but when I hook up the second subwoofer, I get the same HUMMMMM. Any idea what I should do now? Contact Yamaha?


Take it to the JBL owner's thread or the subwoofer thread. While someone (like me) might suggest you've got a ground loop problem or a bad cable, the other threads on this forum will get you more response than the "What speakers do you have?" thread.


----------



## darthray

darthray said:


> This forum place is great place to start, and many will reply
> 
> 
> That said this Thread is about showing your system, and then sometime we comment on-it.
> You will get a lot more Help,* if you start your own Thread in the appropriate forum*.
> I suggest one for the speaker set-up in;
> http://www.avsforum.com/forum/89-speakers/
> and one more in the Receiver/AVP Threads.
> http://www.avsforum.com/forum/90-receivers-amps-processors/
> 
> *You will have a lot more replies*
> 
> For "What's the best source to learn how to set up the speakers for the new ATMOS and DTX-X system".
> I will post and edit to include a link.
> *[PDF]*Dolby Atmos® Home Theater Installation ... - Dolby Laboratories
> Done, all the info you need is there, just have to download by clicking "open".
> 
> Best of lucks with your new system.
> 
> 
> Ray





KenM10759 said:


> Take it to the JBL owner's thread or the subwoofer thread. While someone (like me) might suggest you've got a ground loop problem or a bad cable,* the other threads on this forum will get you more response than the "What speakers do you have?" thread*.



*jdhelaman* 
As the above two quote.


If you post your question in the appropriate thread, you will have a lot more response to your questions.


On this thread, we come to look at some else system, and most time are not familiar with all other type of equipment available out there.


By posting in the appropriate thread, you will get response from members that use your equipment. And have better luck to solve your problem.


Ray


----------



## d-rail34

Finally got my new 5.1 rig set up about a month ago and I have to say that I'm pretty impressed with it once all of the tweaking was done. I thank AVS for the swift education, and their awesome classifieds (speaker & sub purchase). 

(4) Hsu Research HB-1 Bookshelfs
(1) Hsu Research HC-1 Center
(1) SVS PB12 Plus Subwoofer


----------



## ceptorman

jdhelaman said:


> I have a few questions about speakers.
> A. As I have mentioned before, my speakers were either bought years gone by, or I bought them at Insurance sales.
> B. I mentioned that I bought 2 Klipsch Northridge Forte II speakers. I would like to know what you think about them for front R/L.
> C. I bought a JBL E Series, E250P Subwoofer at the same sale, different dates. Anyone using them, if so, what do you think of them?
> D. I use Polk Audio In-Wall speakers for front presence R/L and for the Rear presence R/L. I have 2 more sets still in the box. I was thinking about installing them in the ceiling hoping to get even more depth but I don't know the best way to do it.
> E. I bought two JBL L110 in 1980 for my stereo speakers back then. I'm now using them for Surround R/L. They were refurbished about 10 years ago. Anyone use them? If so, what do you think of them?
> F. I bought a 5.1 set of Polk Audio speakers. Now I only use two of them for the rear surround R/L. The set only cost $500.
> G. Last question... I have a Yamaha Aventage RX-A3050 and the RX-A3010. What's the best source to learn how to set up the speakers for the new ATMOS and DTX-X system. My user's manual don't say anything. Do the new RX-A3060 or RX-A3070 give any info?
> 
> I just watched Wonder Woman on my 11.2 speaker system and my Optoma HD26 projector. It blew me away... sound and vision. Any other recommendations? I only look at PG-13 or lower.
> Thank you guys. At 70, it's harder to search out help. I get tired too soon.


Congrats on that system.....those Forte ll are excellent speakers.


----------



## djdel002

Hi guys,
Here's my setup

5.1
*Samsung* 46" ln46C630k
*Onkyo* tx-nr656
*Polk* S35 center
*Polk* S15s for front
*Polk* Tl1 for rear
*Polk* PSW10 sub

Living room 168 sq ft haha. pretty small place.

Paid very little for whole system and gotta say pretty impressed so far. Some of the setups/gear I see on these forums are insane, I'm still
a noob with home theater setup and gear but thanks to AVS forum members and threads I'm learning more everyday.


----------



## RagtopFE

djdel002 said:


> Hi guys,
> Here's my setup
> 
> 5.1
> *Samsung* 46" ln46C630k
> *Onkyo* tx-nr656
> *Polk* S35 center
> *Polk* S15s for front
> *Polk* Tl1 for rear
> *Polk* PSW10 sub
> 
> Living room 168 sq ft haha. pretty small place.
> 
> Paid very little for whole system and gotta say pretty impressed so far. Some of the setups/gear I see on these forums are insane, I'm still
> a noob with home theater setup and gear but thanks to AVS forum members and threads I'm learning more everyday.


Yep, the AVS Forum has been an invaluable resource to educate me during my build.


----------



## harryballector

My system:

Front Jamo 477a
Center Jamo 160
Surround Jamo surround 200
Avr: Pioneer vsx 2020
Tv: panasonic 50” 1080p plasma


----------



## harryballector

harryballector said:


> My system:
> 
> Front Jamo 477a
> Center Jamo 160
> Surround Jamo surround 200
> Avr: Pioneer vsx 2020
> Tv: panasonic 50” 1080p plasma


Mounted upside down off course....


----------



## ceptorman

harryballector said:


> Mounted upside down off course....


Still looks good though.


----------



## Nick V

I've made some changes over the past year or so.

*Main system (bonus room)*:
KEF LS50 front L/C/R
KEF Q100 surround L/R
Mirage BPS-400 Subwoofer (dual opposed 12", sealed, 400 watt RMS)
Velodyne SPL-800R Subwoofer (Crossed @80Hz from front L/R channels)
Denon AVR-X3200
Wyred4Sound STP-SE
Blue Circle BC-24 hybrid tube/ss 2 channel amp
Outlaw 2200 mono amp
Cambridge Audio DACMagic + DAC
Oppo BDP-83 Universal Blu-Ray Player
XBOX One S (4K Blu-Ray)
Vizio P70 (4K)
GIK Acoustics treatments all around


















*Bedroom System*:
Polk Audio LSi9 main L/R
Earthquake SUB80X (likely the next upgrade)
Anthem MRX-300 Receiver
Denon DVD-3910 DVD/CD/DVD-Audio/SACD Player










*Living Room*:
GoldenEar 3D Array X 
Rythmik L-12 Subwoofer
Lepai amp (hidden behind TV)
Vizio M55 Smart Cast TV (4K)


















*Desktop System (Home)*:
KEF Egg Wireless
Totem KIN SUB (8" Sealed)
miniDSP DDRC-22D
GIK Acoustics Art Panel x1 & 242 Panels x2










*Desktop System (Work)*:
Focal XS Book Active Speakers
LH Labs Geek Out 720 USB DAC










*Desktop System (Work #2 )*
Fostex PM0.4N Studio Monitors
Pinnacle SubSonic Subwoofer
LH Labs Geek Out 720 USB Dac
Sennheiser Momentum Over-Ear Headphones










A lot of these system were put together on a tight budget with gently used gear.


----------



## ceptorman

Nick V said:


> I've made some changes over the past year or so.
> 
> *Main system (bonus room)*:
> KEF LS50 front L/C/R
> KEF Q100 surround L/R
> Mirage BPS-400 Subwoofer (dual opposed 12", sealed, 400 watt RMS)
> Velodyne SPL-800R Subwoofer (Crossed @80Hz from front L/R channels)
> Denon AVR-X3200
> Wyred4Sound STP-SE
> Blue Circle BC-24 hybrid tube/ss 2 channel amp
> Outlaw 2200 mono amp
> Cambridge Audio DACMagic + DAC
> Oppo BDP-83 Universal Blu-Ray Player
> XBOX One S (4K Blu-Ray)
> Vizio P70 (4K)
> GIK Acoustics treatments all around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bedroom System*:
> Polk Audio LSi9 main L/R
> Earthquake SUB80X (likely the next upgrade)
> Anthem MRX-300 Receiver
> Denon DVD-3910 DVD/CD/DVD-Audio/SACD Player
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Living Room*:
> GoldenEar 3D Array X
> Rythmik L-12 Subwoofer
> Lepai amp (hidden behind TV)
> Vizio M55 Smart Cast TV (4K)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Desktop System (Home)*:
> KEF Egg Wireless
> Totem KIN SUB (8" Sealed)
> miniDSP DDRC-22D
> GIK Acoustics Art Panel x1 & 242 Panels x2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Desktop System (Work)*:
> Focal XS Book Active Speakers
> LH Labs Geek Out 720 USB DAC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Desktop System (Work #2 )*
> Fostex PM0.4N Studio Monitors
> Pinnacle SubSonic Subwoofer
> LH Labs Geek Out 720 USB Dac
> Sennheiser Momentum Over-Ear Headphones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of these system were put together on a tight budget with gently used gear.


Nice systems....very nice home.


----------



## Yellbean

Monitor Audio RS 5.1.2









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## darthray

harryballector said:


> My system:
> 
> Front Jamo 477a
> Center Jamo 160
> Surround Jamo surround 200
> Avr: Pioneer vsx 2020
> Tv: panasonic 50” 1080p plasma





harryballector said:


> Mounted upside down off course....



You meant, a zero gravity room

Ray


----------



## darthray

djdel002 said:


> Hi guys,
> Here's my setup
> 
> 5.1
> *Samsung* 46" ln46C630k
> *Onkyo* tx-nr656
> *Polk* S35 center
> *Polk* S15s for front
> *Polk* Tl1 for rear
> *Polk* PSW10 sub
> 
> Living room 168 sq ft haha. pretty small place.
> 
> Paid very little for whole system and gotta say pretty impressed so far. *Some of the setups/gear I see on these forums are insane*, I'm still
> a noob with home theater setup and gear but thanks to AVS forum members and threads *I'm learning more everyday*.



First, Welcome to this forum.


We all started somewhere, and learning is a big part of the fun, hope you come visit often


Ray


----------



## djdel002

darthray said:


> First, Welcome to this forum.
> 
> 
> We all started somewhere, and learning is a big part of the fun, hope you come visit often
> 
> 
> Ray


Thanks Ray!

And I'll definitely be here often

Derek


----------



## mttpalmer

System is in my signature. The speakers are the 2001ish speakers that came with my HTIB (https://www.soundandvision.com/content/good-better-best-1500-and-mission).

Torn right now about what to update first, the ancient receiver that doesn't even have HDMI inputs, or the shabby speakers. Thoughts about what would make the most impact?

I'm leaning toward getting the Denon x3400H first, to use it's high version of Audyssey to get the most out of my speakers, especially with my oddly shaped room (angled two story ceiling, open to dining room, windows on side wall).


----------



## darthray

mttpalmer said:


> System is in my signature. The speakers are the 2001ish speakers that came with my HTIB (https://www.soundandvision.com/content/good-better-best-1500-and-mission).
> 
> *Torn right now about what to update first*, the ancient receiver that doesn't even have HDMI inputs, or the shabby speakers. Thoughts about what would make the most impact?
> 
> I'm leaning toward getting the Denon x3400H first, to use it's high version of Audyssey to get the most out of my speakers, especially with my oddly shaped room (angled two story ceiling, open to dining room, windows on side wall).


Thanks for posting a link to your system


*For what to upgrade first, You should make your new thread in the speakers one, or the receiver section, or maybe one in both.*
*http://www.avsforum.com/forum/89-speakers/*
*http://www.avsforum.com/forum/90-receivers-amps-processors/*
You will have a lot more opinion coming your way, since this thread is about showing your system.


That said, I would personally get a new AVR first.
Then the speakers and sub/s.
Doing one piece at the time, over a period of time, to try to get the best pieces for each (AVR, Speakers and Sub). 


Ray


----------



## siddious33

Well my current system is a Sony BDV790W HTIB. 

However, I either have in my possession or have en route to me new speakers and an AVR, so in a few weeks the setup will then be:
Vizio M70D3 TV
Marantz 6011 AVR
2 Polk Signature S60 towers
1 Polk Signature S30 center
2 Polk Signature S15 surrounds
4 Polk Signature S10 Atmos speakers (Up high on the side walls, angled down...)
2 SVS SB2000 Subwoofers

5.2.4 setup in a mixed use living room that is 14x18x9 feet.


----------



## KenM10759

*New office system on-the-cheap*

After probably 15 years of using a powered plastic Altec-Lansing ACS33 pair with woofer (not even close to being a sub), I upgraded.

For now, I got the KEF iQ10 bookshelf speakers back from my son. He had just updated his rear speakers in his 7.1 KEF Q series setup from these to the Q100. He says those are a noticeably better speaker. These iQ10 were actually my first KEF speakers, given to me by him in 2013 for Christmas. I used them for a couple years as surrounds in my mis-matched 5.1 system, then gave them to my son for his system when I upgraded to a full KEF R series 5.1 set in late 2015. So these are bouncing back. 

The amp is a 15 watt per channel Pyle(o' crap) PTA1, coming off the analog audio output of my PC. It was one I bought for my parent's home (now my son's home) to run a pair of speakers close to my dad while he watched TV. He just needed something capable of drowning out my mom's chatter (dementia.) It has been in storage since they both passed a couple years ago. Total investment at this point is an $11 3.5mm-to-RCA cable from Best Buy.

What I discovered in short order is that both me and my son had totally missed what it is that a pair of KEF iQ10 should have been used for right along....near field monitors! Without the "Tangerine Waveguide" of the newer KEF Uni-Q driver, these actually sucked as surround speakers. Get a little more than 15º off-center and they're horrible, flat and lifeless. However, dead on-axis at my computer and sitting less than 3 feet from them, these speakers are incredible!

Knowing the amp is a complete POS but hearing the possibilities, I've decided to upgrade that, and add a subwoofer. A 2-week old KEF Kube 10b sub is on it's way for $450 shipped. In a little over a week, I'll complete it (for now) with an NAD D3020v2 amp. The NAD can stand vertically, good for the limited horizontal space on my desktop. And it's a very good amp with DAC, pre-out for the sub (which has a pretty good DSP with modes). I've blown my budget completely. I'd hoped to stay under $500 complete, but when I realized what is possible I couldn't hold back. Perhaps a pair of better speakers in a year or two, but right now these are deceptively good.


----------



## darthray

siddious33 said:


> Well my current system is a Sony BDV790W HTIB.
> 
> However, I either have in my possession or have en route to me new speakers and an AVR, so in a few weeks the setup will then be:
> Vizio M70D3 TV
> Marantz 6011 AVR
> 2 Polk Signature S60 towers
> 1 Polk Signature S30 center
> 2 Polk Signature S15 surrounds
> 4 Polk Signature S10 Atmos speakers (Up high on the side walls, angled down...)
> 2 SVS SB2000 Subwoofers
> 
> 5.2.4 setup in a mixed use living room that is 14x18x9 feet.



Make sure to post some pics
On this thread, we love pictures
They speak a thousand words.


Ray


----------



## smdelaney

QUOTE=mttpalmer;55561340]Torn right now about what to update first, the ancient receiver that doesn't even have HDMI inputs, or the shabby speakers. Thoughts about what would make the most impact?.[/QUOTE]



darthray said:


> *For what to upgrade first, You should make your new thread in the speakers one, or the receiver section, or maybe one in both.*
> *http://www.avsforum.com/forum/89-speakers/*
> *http://www.avsforum.com/forum/90-receivers-amps-processors/*
> You will have a lot more opinion coming your way, since this thread is about showing your system.


Ray is spot on regarding posting in the other threads.

You would be best served by walking through your overall upgrade plan and timeline to decide what you want to keep (if anything) and what you want it to be capable of in the end...and then, of course, your budget.

If your current receiver can drive better speakers then you may want to put your money there first as they will last you the longest and are least subject to technical change...if you are going to move into HDMI for the first time and you can wait 18 months or so then you might want to consider holding out for AVRs that will incorporate the upcoming version of HDMI.

Good luck!


----------



## Audioguy509

Ill have to add some pics. But just a budget system I pieced together in my garage.


Yamaha Rx-a820
Klipsch RF3
Klipsch Rc52c
Klipsch SF1
klipsch R14m
Bic PL200 II








A lil video of the system


----------



## ceptorman

Very nice....


----------



## JMitch30

*Hello all!*

Hello all! 

I'm currently running 2x Polk TSx220B with 1x Polk CS400i and 2x SVS PB1000 subs on a Yamaha RX-V777 receiver.


----------



## rmcginity

Just made my first 5.1 setup today. A little pieced together. Had a demo center half off! Just bought a LGc7p and sj9 and every day that I didn't have rear support for the soundbar led me to driving to nearest A/V store and spending too much than I planned. Anyway here is setup.

Yamaha RX-A770
Pair of Paradigm monitor 11 towers
Paradigm PDR-100 10 inch sub
Bowers & Wilkens C-series center 
2 Kef Q100 bookshelf speakers for rear.


----------



## ceptorman

rmcginity said:


> Just made my first 5.1 setup today. A little pieced together. Had a demo center half off! Just bought a LGc7p and sj9 and every day that I didn't have rear support for the soundbar led me to driving to nearest A/V store and spending too much than I planned. Anyway here is setup.
> 
> Yamaha RX-A770
> Pair of Paradigm monitor 11 towers
> Paradigm PDR-100 10 inch sub
> Bowers & Wilkens C-series center
> 2 Kef Q100 bookshelf speakers for rear.


Welcome, and that's a very nice setup. We love pics around here 

There's a few folks from Indy on here.


----------



## rmcginity

ceptorman said:


> welcome, and that's a very nice setup. We love pics around here :d
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there's a few folks from indy on here.


----------



## siddious33

Got everything set up temporarily until the pros come to run the lines. Here's a shot of the front of the room with our new entertainment center, two Polk Signature Series S60 towers, a Signature S30 center, two SVS SB2000 Subs, and a Marantz 6011 AVR running it all. 

I currently also have two S10 surrounds in the back. I was going to run S15s in the back and four S10s as the height speakers for Atmos, but now I'm thinking about returning the S15s and just running S10s all around cause they are so much smaller.


----------



## ceptorman

siddious33 said:


> Got everything set up temporarily until the pros come to run the lines. Here's a shot of the front of the room with our new entertainment center, two Polk Signature Series S60 towers, a Signature S30 center, two SVS SB2000 Subs, and a Marantz 6011 AVR running it all.
> 
> I currently also have two S10 surrounds in the back. I was going to run S15s in the back and four S10s as the height speakers for Atmos, but now I'm thinking about returning the S15s and just running S10s all around cause they are so much smaller.


Very nice....congrats.


----------



## TomCruz

*Hello .. FOCAL Aria 926, infinity Primus P363, ENERGY and POLK speakers*

Hello.. just joined the forum
Here is my setup:
HT in basement: Infinity Primus 363, Polk Centsr CS2, Energy Take5 sorrounds and Sonly sub woofer.
Stereo listening: Focal Aria 926

Upstairs: Polk Monitor 70, Energy take5 center and surround.
Inceiling: Polk RC60i


----------



## RagtopFE

TomCruz said:


> Hello.. just joined the forum
> Here is my setup:
> HT in basement: Infinity Primus 363, Polk Centsr CS2, Energy Take5 sorrounds and Sonly sub woofer.
> Stereo listening: Focal Aria 926
> 
> Upstairs: Polk Monitor 70, Energy take5 center and surround.
> Inceiling: Polk RC60i


Welcome aboard!


----------



## ceptorman

TomCruz said:


> Hello.. just joined the forum
> Here is my setup:
> HT in basement: Infinity Primus 363, Polk Centsr CS2, Energy Take5 sorrounds and Sonly sub woofer.
> Stereo listening: Focal Aria 926
> 
> Upstairs: Polk Monitor 70, Energy take5 center and surround.
> Inceiling: Polk RC60i


Welcome.....nice setups. Pic are always appreciated.


----------



## polyh3dron

Hi all, never posted in the speakers side of this forum... here's my 5.1 setup:

Polk Monitor 70 L-R
Polk CS1 Center
Polk Monitor 30 LS-RS
Elemental Designs A2-300 Subwoofer

Considering replacing this all with Klipsch Reference Flagship speakers and going the Atmos route, would love to hear from anyone who is familiar with both of these to let me know if it's worth ditching the Polk stuff I have.


----------



## Grand64

*Looking for opinions*

Hi . I was hoping to get some opinions here im considering a couple of sets of home theater speakers. JBL E80 and JBL 3811. Which ones are a better speaker?


----------



## darthray

Grand64 said:


> Hi . I was hoping to get some opinions here im considering a couple of sets of home theater speakers. JBL E80 and JBL 3811. Which ones are a better speaker?



First, Welcome to this forum.


For an answer, you are better to re-post in the JBL speakers thread, or make your own under "start new thread".
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/89-speakers/


This thread is about showing what speaker/system you got.
You will have a lot more reply, from people who are familiar with those speakers, you were mentioning


Ray


----------



## eternal camper

I am an avid home theater guy and am looking to upgrade from my GoldenEar Triton Ones. Love movies and concert blu-rays.

I have the XXL center channel and find it to be not as clean as I would like.

I have 2 choices, one to go from the GoldenEar Triton Ones to their new Reference

or

found some used B&W so wish to

Upgrade Mains from Golden Ear Triton One to B&W Nautilus 800
Upgrade Centre from Golden Ear Supercentre XXL to B&W HTM1D


The challenge, in my eyes, with the 2nd choice is that I am using the Classé 5300 and would bi-amp my front L & R but only have 1 channel left to bi-amp the centre, so would have to get another 3-channel amp to run my lower part of the centre + my 2 rears, as I did not bi-amp the GE Ones, but feel that I should do for the Reference.


The B&W may be a little large for my room (14.5' x 23') but I will have front speakers that will be much more crisp than the Ones that I have now.


Hope to hear from a few GE fans very soon so I can make a decision


Steve


----------



## Joshua Chmiel

I am running old school, but still the envy of those that have listened to my setup. JBL S312 for left and right, S-Center for the center, S38 for rears, Yamaha NS-AW1 for top channel, and soon to be replaced Yamaha YST-SW90 subwoofer in my 5.1.2 setup.


----------



## wilfredent

muscles said:


> Just took delivery of Martin Logan's Expression 13A's. Took me a bit of work to get them set up and calibrated but man oh man....nothing like them.


this is a beautiful setup dud


----------



## darthray

eternal camper said:


> I am an avid home theater guy and am looking to upgrade from my GoldenEar Triton Ones. Love movies and concert blu-rays.
> 
> I have the XXL center channel and find it to be not as clean as I would like.
> 
> *I have 2 choices, one to go from the GoldenEar Triton Ones to their new Reference*
> 
> *or*
> 
> *found some used B&W so wish to*
> 
> *Upgrade Mains from Golden Ear Triton One to B&W Nautilus 800*
> *Upgrade Centre from Golden Ear Supercentre XXL to B&W HTM1D*
> 
> 
> The challenge, in my eyes, with the 2nd choice is that I am using the Classé 5300 and would bi-amp my front L & R but only have 1 channel left to bi-amp the centre, so would have to get another 3-channel amp to run my lower part of the centre + my 2 rears, as I did not bi-amp the GE Ones, but feel that I should do for the Reference.
> 
> 
> The B&W may be a little large for my room (14.5' x 23') but I will have front speakers that will be much more crisp than the Ones that I have now.
> 
> 
> *Hope to hear from a few GE fans very soon so I can make a decision*
> 
> 
> Steve


 
Hello Steve


You will get more answers to your questions, if you post here;
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/89-sp...near-technology-owners-discussion-thread.html
or
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/89-speakers/755048-b-w-owner-s-thread.html


Those members are familiar with the Golden Ear, and B&W brand.


This thread is more about showing what speakers you got, and many of us might be unfamiliar with them, like me.
By posting in the above link, you should get a lot more answers to your questions, since the Golden Ear owners might not even look here.


Best of Luck in your search


Ray


----------



## darthray

rmcginity said:


> View attachment 2356104
> 
> 
> View attachment 2356104





siddious33 said:


> Got everything set up temporarily until the pros come to run the lines. Here's a shot of the front of the room with our new entertainment center, two Polk Signature Series S60 towers, a Signature S30 center, two SVS SB2000 Subs, and a Marantz 6011 AVR running it all.
> 
> I currently also have two S10 surrounds in the back. I was going to run S15s in the back and four S10s as the height speakers for Atmos, but now I'm thinking about returning the S15s and just running S10s all around cause they are so much smaller.



Thanks for the pictures, we love pictures around here



TomCruz said:


> Hello.. just joined the forum
> Here is my setup:
> HT in basement: Infinity Primus 363, Polk Centsr CS2, Energy Take5 sorrounds and Sonly sub woofer.
> Stereo listening: Focal Aria 926
> 
> Upstairs: Polk Monitor 70, Energy take5 center and surround.
> Inceiling: Polk RC60i





polyh3dron said:


> Hi all, never posted in the speakers side of this forum... here's my 5.1 setup:
> 
> Polk Monitor 70 L-R
> Polk CS1 Center
> Polk Monitor 30 LS-RS
> Elemental Designs A2-300 Subwoofer
> 
> Considering replacing this all with Klipsch Reference Flagship speakers and going the Atmos route, would love to hear from anyone who is familiar with both of these to let me know if it's worth ditching the Polk stuff I have.



Any pictures?



ceptorman said:


> Welcome.....nice setups. Pic are always appreciated.



+1


Ray


----------



## freezinghot

Question, as below my setup is Klipsch front LCR, I need new rears as I currently have bookshelf polk. Do I:

a) Buy Klipsch RP160-M to replace my bookshelf polk.

b) Buy klipsch RP260F floor standing.

My room is large enough to handle both but just wanting to know which way would be best. Don't want waste money on floostanders if i don't have to.


----------



## ceptorman

freezinghot said:


> Question, as below my setup is Klipsch front LCR, I need new rears as I currently have bookshelf polk. Do I:
> 
> a) Buy Klipsch RP160-M to replace my bookshelf polk.
> 
> b) Buy klipsch RP260F floor standing.
> 
> My room is large enough to handle both but just wanting to know which way would be best. Don't want waste money on floostanders if i don't have to.


Is this for movies or multi channel music?
If for movies, the rear channels do not receive near as much of a signal as the front LCR, so save your money and get the smaller speakers, you probably won't hear the difference.
If it's multi channel music, where all the channels receive the same signal, the RP260s would make a difference.
The RP260s would look great as surrounds though


----------



## frank xbe

I put 2 ELAC B6 up front and got the Monoprice 10565 5.1 . 

I wired the 2 extra 8 ohm monoprice surrounds I ended up with and the 8 ohm Monoprice center in series parallel (2 parallel and one in series with the other two) for 8 ohms total .I put the 2 Monoprice surrounds and center on the sides below my wall mounted 55" Samsung KS 8000 above the fireplace mantel they look identical placed horizontally against and on each side of the Monoprice center .It looks like one center speaker but with 6 drivers now it was a significant upgrade for the critical center channel as were the 2 ELAC B6 for L/R/F.

The included Monoprice 8" powered sub isnt bad for what it is. $229.00 shipped for the Monoprice 10565 5.1 from Monoprice and ~$279.00 for two Elac B6 from Amazon.


Its not bad at all for the money and an inexpensive 5.1 /2.1 good for music and movies in a 300 sq ft room .


----------



## darthray

freezinghot said:


> Question, as below my setup is Klipsch front LCR, I need new rears as I currently have bookshelf polk. Do I:
> 
> a) Buy Klipsch RP160-M to replace my bookshelf polk.
> 
> b) Buy klipsch RP260F floor standing.
> 
> *My room is large enough to handle both but just wanting to know which way would be best. Don't want waste money on floostanders if i don't have to*.


By posting here;
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/89-speakers/680426-klipsch-owner-thread.html


You will have more answers, to your question


My personal take, is Towers for the front, if Budget allow-it (but bias toward Towers), matching Center and surrounds for the rest, and this is not knowing anything about the klipsch, just basics about sound.


Ray


----------



## freezinghot

ceptorman said:


> Is this for movies or multi channel music?
> If for movies, the rear channels do not receive near as much of a signal as the front LCR, so save your money and get the smaller speakers, you probably won't hear the difference.
> If it's multi channel music, where all the channels receive the same signal, the RP260s would make a difference.
> The RP260s would look great as surrounds though


Yes I was thinking the same thing, I would say I play 60/40 movie/music so its really hard to decide, I guess any of those 2 models would be an improvement on my old polks.

Decisions, decisions!


----------



## freezinghot

darthray said:


> By posting here;
> http://www.avsforum.com/forum/89-speakers/680426-klipsch-owner-thread.html
> 
> 
> You will have more answers, to your question
> 
> 
> My personal take, is Towers for the front, if Budget allow-it (but bias toward Towers), matching Center and surrounds for the rest, and this is not knowing anything about the klipsch, just basics about sound.
> 
> 
> Ray


So are you saying full range all round, floor standers for left, right and surrounds?


----------



## DJ_JonnyV

Joshua Chmiel said:


> I am running old school, but still the envy of those that have listened to my setup. JBL S312 for left and right, S-Center for the center, S38 for rears, Yamaha NS-AW1 for top channel, and soon to be replaced Yamaha YST-SW90 subwoofer in my 5.1.2 setup.


Yeah, that's a rock out with your c0ck out type of system right there!! I had some S38s for a hot minute and they were some of the most insane bookshelf speakers I've ever heard. Hell, you really don't even need a sub with those along, much less the S312s to boot. Wow, those S38s screamed!!


----------



## darthray

freezinghot said:


> So are you saying full range all round, floor standers for left, right and surrounds?



Towers, just for your front Left and Right, with a matching Center made for those Towers.
Surrounds, Bookshelf's.


This thread is about showing your speakers and system.
I know Nothing about your speakers, just applying the basics, and this is why, you should ask in the link, that I have provided previously.


Ray


----------



## Philip To

Front: Focal Electra 1038Be (2)
Center: Focal Electra CC 1008Be (1)
Surround: Focal Electra SR 1000Be (2)
Surround back: Focal Electra SR 1000Be (2)
Ceiling: Focal IC1002 (4)
Subs: Rythmik E15HP (2)
Office/Library: Focal Electra 1008Be (2)
Desktop: Focal Dome 2.1 (2+1)


----------



## mmenne977

Front LCR: Electro Voice Sentry V Studio Monitors (2-way, 3-inch horn, 10-inch driver, flat to 40hz, 96db)
Rear Surround (x4): Peavey TSL 1 THX Theater (2-way, 1-inch dome, 10-inch driver, 93db)
Sub: 8" JBL sub ... getting replaced during the construction of the theater

Might replace the surrounds at some point with JBL 8340 theater surrounds. Very similar specs to my EVs, including 3-inch horn. I'm looking for a wider dispersion pattern. The Peaveys sound great, but they only have 60deg. dispersion above 10Khz.


----------



## Zach_N85

*Home Theater*

My system:

Denon X3400H










Paradigm Monitor 7 v7, Canton GLE 456, Morel SP-2 Surrounds, SVS PB-1000:


----------



## ceptorman

Very nice Zach....


----------



## ceptorman

mmenne977 said:


> Front LCR: Electro Voice Sentry V Studio Monitors (2-way, 3-inch horn, 10-inch driver, flat to 40hz, 96db)
> Rear Surround (x4): Peavey TSL 1 THX Theater (2-way, 1-inch dome, 10-inch driver, 93db)
> Sub: 8" JBL sub ... getting replaced during the construction of the theater
> 
> Might replace the surrounds at some point with JBL 8340 theater surrounds. Very similar specs to my EVs, including 3-inch horn. I'm looking for a wider dispersion pattern. The Peaveys sound great, but they only have 60deg. dispersion above 10Khz.


I'll bet that sounds very good, a lot of 10" drivers.
We love pics....


----------



## ceptorman

Philip To said:


> Front: Focal Electra 1038Be (2)
> Center: Focal Electra CC 1008Be (1)
> Surround: Focal Electra SR 1000Be (2)
> Surround back: Focal Electra SR 1000Be (2)
> Ceiling: Focal IC1002 (4)
> Subs: Rythmik E15HP (2)
> Office/Library: Focal Electra 1008Be (2)
> Desktop: Focal Dome 2.1 (2+1)


Sweet......we love ics around here


----------



## Zach_N85

ceptorman said:


> Very nice Zach....


Thank you


----------



## humbland

57k posts... I may have put my $.02 years ago , but here goes anyway:

HT is a 7.4.4 system with dual screens- 110" 16x9 and 125" scope. PJ is Sharp DLP Z30K (with lens memory).
HT Mains: Jim Salk custom MTM design across the front (R/C/L). Piano black finish, ribbon tweeters
HT surrounds: Matching BIC sats 
HT Subs: HSU, Paradigm, Velodyne x2
Buttkickers in main seating
AVR: Pioneer SC-97 with outboard HK amps (Atmos)

TV room is a 7.2 system with a 65" Panasonic VT series plasma.
TV room mains: Monoprice in walls across the front (R/C/L)
TV surrounds: BIC sats
TV subs: Velodyne, JBL
AVR: Pioneer SC-35

Kitchen is 2.1 
Mains: Infinity 3 way towers (golden oak) with dual woofers (reconed) and EMIT tweeters
Sub: Monoprice

Living room is 2.2 
Mains: Infinity 3 way towers (black oak)
Subs: Polk x2

Master Bedroom is 2.1
Mains: Boston Acoustic towers (black oak)
Sub: Boston Acoustic (black oak)

There is more (office, exercise room, outside deck), but this is enough to demonstrate AVS OCD syndrome


----------



## Blais223

We're building a house so right now I have this tucked into our 1700 SF apartment

Currently in the living Room, moving this into the bedroom- 
Integra 50.4
KEF q300 x4
B&W 682 Series II HTM62
Hsu research VTF Mk4

Our Bedroom- but this will go to our daughter's room when we move
Integra 20.4
Klipsch RB-81's x2

Not being used
Pioneer VSXLX101


----------



## majek 60

In our Home Theater:

Dynaudio C1 Platinum's 
DIY Woofers; Scan-speak 32W/4878T01
Dynaudio X-18 surrounds
Subwoofers - (2) PSA XS-30's

Parasound Halo A-21 drives the C1's; FR/FL (these are crossed at 300Hz)
Monolith 3 Channel drives the Woofers and Center
Parasound HCA-1000 drives the surrounds


----------



## ceptorman

majek 60 said:


> In our Home Theater:
> 
> Dynaudio C1 Platinum's
> DIY Woofers; Scan-speak 32W/4878T01
> Dynaudio X-18 surrounds
> Subwoofers - (2) PSA XS-30's
> 
> Parasound Halo A-21 drives the C1's; FR/FL (these are crossed at 300Hz)
> Monolith 3 Channel drives the Woofers and Center
> Parasound HCA-1000 drives the surrounds


Sweet...


----------



## darthray

majek 60 said:


> In our Home Theater:
> 
> Dynaudio C1 Platinum's
> DIY Woofers; Scan-speak 32W/4878T01
> Dynaudio X-18 surrounds
> Subwoofers - (2) PSA XS-30's
> 
> Parasound Halo A-21 drives the C1's; FR/FL (these are crossed at 300Hz)
> Monolith 3 Channel drives the Woofers and Center
> Parasound HCA-1000 drives the surrounds



Very nice gears
Drooling over those Dynaudio.


Ray


----------



## Gyroscopics

HT:
B&W 705 S2 - R/L
B&W HTM71 S2 - center
Surrounds - 10 yr old In-wall Polk Audio due for upgrade Lol

Stereo: co-located with HT system
B&W 685 S2 driven by tubes

Room1
Energy RC-10

Room2
Polk Audio LSi-7

Storage
Decommissioned 5.1 set of Polk Audio RTi series RTi70 CSi40 FXi50 (silk dome tweets


----------



## mnmsrt89

Kitchen:
Chromecast --> SMSL36a --> Klipsch R-14M

TV Room:
Klipsch R-10B Soundbar

Computer:
PC --> Audio-GD NFB 11.28 ---> DBX GoRACK --> JBL LS 30x
\---> Headphones 

HT
Mains: Canton GLE490 Towers
Center: Paradigm Monitor 1 v7
Surrounds: Canton 865 in wall
Atmos: Canton 465
Sub: Dayton SUB1500

Garage:
Bic DV62si


----------



## Zach_N85

mnmsrt89 said:


> Kitchen:
> 
> HT
> Mains: Canton GLE490 Towers
> Center: Paradigm Monitor 1 v7
> Surrounds: Canton 865 in wall
> Atmos: Canton 465
> Sub: Dayton SUB1500


Interesting Center choice! I made the same choice, but opposite, my fronts are Monitor 7 v7 and my Center is Canton GLE 456. 

How do you find the combination of Canton fronts with the Paradigm center? In my case the Canton was offered to me at such a bargain price I couldn't say no to it, and Audyssey classed it as full band, with a nearly perfect EQ curve, it's one hell of a center speaker imo.

I also tested it next to the Center 1 v7 and noticed hardly any difference, it blended perfectly with the Paradigm Monitor 7s, was wondering if the effect is identical with Canton fronts


----------



## mnmsrt89

Zach_N85 said:


> Interesting Center choice! I made the same choice, but opposite, my fronts are Monitor 7 v7 and my Center is Canton GLE 456.
> 
> How do you find the combination of Canton fronts with the Paradigm center? In my case the Canton was offered to me at such a bargain price I couldn't say no to it, and Audyssey classed it as full band, with a nearly perfect EQ curve, it's one hell of a center speaker imo.
> 
> I also tested it next to the Center 1 v7 and noticed hardly any difference, it blended perfectly with the Paradigm Monitor 7s, was wondering if the effect is identical with Canton fronts


I find it works and flows just fine, or at least not bad enough where I would notice anything. Like you both towers and center were such a deal I couldn't not buy them...and it works just fine as far consistency of sound. I haven't EQ it out yet, my Denon actually arrives on Sunday, and I dont really put that much stock in teh YPAO of the Yamaha.

Overall though, its a slick setup.


----------



## Zach_N85

mnmsrt89 said:


> I find it works and flows just fine, or at least not bad enough where I would notice anything. Like you both towers and center were such a deal I couldn't not buy them...and it works just fine as far consistency of sound. I haven't EQ it out yet, my Denon actually arrives on Sunday, and I dont really put that much stock in teh YPAO of the Yamaha.
> 
> Overall though, its a slick setup.




Sounds good bro. Enjoy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kai Winters

Just added a pair of Paradigm Monitor Atom v7's as replacement surrounds for my 14 year old Atoms, which still sound fine and will be a stand alone pair of speakers for a small work shop system.
Took advantage of Paradigm's 25% off sale as they clear out the Monitor line.
The v7's are nearly 10% larger physically than my old ones. I'll have to do a side by side comparison when I set my shop system up. A fun project.


----------



## mathieuvp

Having a 4.1 setup from bose accoustimass 6 series 2 connected to an onkyo 656 . Happy with it for now.

Than on the terras I have just 2 jbsystems of 80W connected to the "room 2" of the onkyo, very happy with that functionality.


----------



## 223Patriot

Left/Right – Klipsch RF-52
Center - Klipsch RC-52
2 surround – Klipsch RS-10
Sub – Klipsch RW-12D

Planning to add 2 more surround speakers, Atmos and a 2nd sub once my home theater build is nearing completion .


----------



## Nick V

Well I've been watching the local used market like a hawk lately. It hasn't been long since I posted in here, but I made a few significant changes to my systems:

Bedroom System:

I sold my cheap Earthquake SUB-80x subwoofer and picked up a used Martin Logan Dynamo 700w. This made a huge improvement in this system. I also put my LSi9's with upgraded crossovers on 30" stands instead of the 24" stands they were on before. This brings the tweeter up just about on axis with my ears for listening when I'm sitting on the end of the bed or sitting up in bed which are the two ways I enjoy this system. I also filled the stands with kitty litter and added a pair of Audioquest Rocket 44 bi-wire speaker cables for less than 1/3 of retail price from a local store that's closing it's doors.



















Desktop System:

I sold my KEF EGG Wireless speakers and Totem KIN Subwoofer and turned around a bought a pair of Dynaudio BM6A mkII

This is the best my desktop system has ever sounded by a significant margin. I'm absolutely blown away by these speakers.










And finally, it's not a speaker upgrade, but I was able to add a monster ADCOM GFA-7807 (300 Watts x 7 @8 Ohms) to my main system. It's now driving my front 3 LS50s (I still need to hook up the surrounds) and it sounds great! The thing is massive though (120+ lbs), my wife wants me to sell it because it doesn't fit in the rack!


----------



## Joshua Chmiel

Just upgraded my subwoofer. So now my theater has:

JBL S312 Left and Right
JBL S-Center Center
JBL S38 Left Rear Right Rear
Yamaha NS-AW1 Top Left Top Right
Power Sound Audio XS-30se Subwoofer

I may have had my main other speakers for almost 20 years but they still sound awesome! This sub upgrade may be from PSA Outlet and less powerful than most here, but it gives me a thump I was missing.


----------



## darthray

Nick V said:


> Well I've been watching the local used market like a hawk lately. It hasn't been long since I posted in here, but I made a few significant changes to my systems:
> 
> Bedroom System:
> 
> I sold my cheap Earthquake SUB-80x subwoofer and picked up a used Martin Logan Dynamo 700w. This made a huge improvement in this system. I also put my LSi9's with upgraded crossovers on 30" stands instead of the 24" stands they were on before. This brings the tweeter up just about on axis with my ears for listening when I'm sitting on the end of the bed or sitting up in bed which are the two ways I enjoy this system. I also filled the stands with kitty litter and added a pair of Audioquest Rocket 44 bi-wire speaker cables for less than 1/3 of retail price from a local store that's closing it's doors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desktop System:
> 
> I sold my KEF EGG Wireless speakers and Totem KIN Subwoofer and turned around a bought a pair of Dynaudio BM6A mkII
> 
> This is the best my desktop system has ever sounded by a significant margin. I'm absolutely blown away by these speakers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, it's not a speaker upgrade, but I was able to add a monster ADCOM GFA-7807 (300 Watts x 7 @8 Ohms) to my main system. It's now driving my front 3 LS50s (I still need to hook up the surrounds) and it sounds great! The thing is massive though (120+ lbs), my wife wants me to sell it because it doesn't fit in the rack!



Nice speaker cables
Did you made them, or are they store bought?


Ray


----------



## Zach_N85

Nick V said:


> Well I've been watching the local used market like a hawk lately. It hasn't been long since I posted in here, but I made a few significant changes to my systems:
> 
> Bedroom System:
> 
> I sold my cheap Earthquake SUB-80x subwoofer and picked up a used Martin Logan Dynamo 700w. This made a huge improvement in this system. I also put my LSi9's with upgraded crossovers on 30" stands instead of the 24" stands they were on before. This brings the tweeter up just about on axis with my ears for listening when I'm sitting on the end of the bed or sitting up in bed which are the two ways I enjoy this system. I also filled the stands with kitty litter and added a pair of Audioquest Rocket 44 bi-wire speaker cables for less than 1/3 of retail price from a local store that's closing it's doors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desktop System:
> 
> I sold my KEF EGG Wireless speakers and Totem KIN Subwoofer and turned around a bought a pair of Dynaudio BM6A mkII
> 
> This is the best my desktop system has ever sounded by a significant margin. I'm absolutely blown away by these speakers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, it's not a speaker upgrade, but I was able to add a monster ADCOM GFA-7807 (300 Watts x 7 @8 Ohms) to my main system. It's now driving my front 3 LS50s (I still need to hook up the surrounds) and it sounds great! The thing is massive though (120+ lbs), my wife wants me to sell it because it doesn't fit in the rack!


Great setup! Nice work.

Any particular reason you need such a powerful amp to drive the LS50s? I'm asking because a friend of mine really wants to buy them and he also needs a new AVR to drive them.

I was thinking of telling him to get a Yamaha RX-A870 or a Denon X3400H, which to me sounds good enough. I'll be happy if you can share more information on the LS50 amplification requirements.


----------



## sharok

Home Theater:
TV: LG OLED65E6
Processor: XMC-1
Amp: Anthem P5 (5 channel)
Subwoofer: Paradigm Seismic 110
Front: Martin Logan Summit X
Center: ML Stage
Surround: ML Script I


----------



## Nick V

Zach_N85 said:


> Great setup! Nice work.
> 
> Any particular reason you need such a powerful amp to drive the LS50s? I'm asking because a friend of mine really wants to buy them and he also needs a new AVR to drive them.
> 
> I was thinking of telling him to get a Yamaha RX-A870 or a Denon X3400H, which to me sounds good enough. I'll be happy if you can share more information on the LS50 amplification requirements.


It's absolutely unnecessary to have such a powerful amp driving LS50s. Especially if you're crossing them over to subwoofer(s) between 80-100Hz. They are a slightly difficult 4 ohm load to drive and they aren't the most efficient speakers ever, but a high quality receiver rated for 4 Ohm loads should be able to handle them.


----------



## siddious33

Finally got the full rig up and running (I had been on 5.2 until I could get the lines run for everything in the walls and mount the height speakers. Now all is operational and sounds great!
Marantz 6011 AVR
Polk Signature S30 center
Polk Signature S60 towers for L/R
Polk Signature S15 bookshelf surrounds
Polk Signature S10 height speakers

Here are some pictures of the front and back of the room, with covers on and off. Let me know what you think!


----------



## ceptorman

siddious33 said:


> Finally got the full rig up and running (I had been on 5.2 until I could get the lines run for everything in the walls and mount the height speakers. Now all is operational and sounds great!
> Marantz 6011 AVR
> Polk Signature S30 center
> Polk Signature S60 towers for L/R
> Polk Signature S15 bookshelf surrounds
> Polk Signature S10 height speakers
> 
> Here are some pictures of the front and back of the room, with covers on and off. Let me know what you think!


Very nice system and that sure is an awesome room. I would go with the paint sample farthest to the right


----------



## siddious33

ceptorman said:


> Very nice system and that sure is an awesome room. I would go with the paint sample farthest to the right


Ha, we agree. I think what we're actually going to do is paint the entire downstairs and stairwell that color to the far right, BUT the wall where the TV actually is will be the middle color for a dark accent wall. (We're doing the same middle color accent wall around our cabinets in the kitchen, but that lighter color everywhere else.)


----------



## darthray

ceptorman said:


> Very nice system and that sure is an awesome room. I would go with the paint sample farthest to the right


 
I see that you also notice the paint samples
Myself, it would have been the middle one on the right side (could be the same as the middle left side).
Just because it was darker for TV



siddious33 said:


> Ha, we agree. I think what we're actually going to do is paint the entire downstairs and stairwell that color to the far right, *BUT the wall where the TV actually is will be the middle color for a dark accent wall*. (We're doing the same middle color accent wall around our cabinets in the kitchen, but that lighter color everywhere else.)


 
Make sense, a accent wall would work very well


Thanks for posting the pictures.
And your room have a very nice symmetry for all your speakers, well done and enjoy.


Ray


----------



## ceptorman

siddious33 said:


> Ha, we agree. I think what we're actually going to do is paint the entire downstairs and stairwell that color to the far right, BUT the wall where the TV actually is will be the middle color for a dark accent wall. (We're doing the same middle color accent wall around our cabinets in the kitchen, but that lighter color everywhere else.)





darthray said:


> I see that you also notice the paint samples
> Myself, it would have been the middle one on the right side (could be the same as the middle left side).
> Just because it was darker for TV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make sense, a accent wall would work very well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting the pictures.
> And your room have a very nice symmetry for all your speakers, well done and enjoy.
> 
> 
> Ray


That's what I did as well, a darker accent color behind the HT. Great minds


----------



## darthray

ceptorman said:


> That's what I did as well, a darker accent color behind the HT. Great minds



Nice room, I must have miss your pictures previously


I do agree that when having a system in a living room, an accent color is the best scenario
But having a dictated room, my mind always stray toward the Dark Side 


Ray


----------



## ceptorman

darthray said:


> Nice room, I must have miss your pictures previously
> 
> 
> I do agree that when having a system in a living room, an accent color is the best scenario
> But having a dictated room, my mind always stray toward the Dark Side
> 
> 
> Ray


I hope to build a new house in the next year or so, and an HT in the basement is a requirement.


----------



## darthray

ceptorman said:


> I hope to build a new house in the next year or so, and an HT in the basement is a requirement.



Looking for this moment!


Then, I will welcome You to the dark side, and will be re-name "Darth Ceptorman"


Ray


----------



## ceptorman

darthray said:


> Looking for this moment!
> 
> 
> Then, I will welcome You to the dark side, and will be re-name "Darth Ceptorman"
> 
> 
> Ray


Hey.....I like that. It's still a dream at this time.


----------



## A.T.M.

Stereo: (Stable, for now)
Tannoy Prestige Canterbury GR (driven by Audreal Amps x 2 & Asthetix Pre)

HT: (Ephemeral)
L/R: Tannoy Prestige Kensington SE
C: Tannoy DC12i x 3
SR: Tannoy VX 12
SL: Tannoy VX 12
VOG: Tannoy iw63 x4
BL: Tannoy DC12i
BR: Tannoy DC12i
LFE: Tannoy PS110 x1; Tannoy sub12i x2

8 Extra VX12's right now for additional wide, surround and height channels

Aaron


----------



## jeaddy4x

*jeaddy4x*

Hi, I am new to this forum, but I need to speak to someone about my speakers. I have a 7.2.4 setup using all Bose speakers. My front L/R speakers are Bose 10.2s, my surround sides L/R and back L/R and height L/R front and back speakers are configured from 2 Acoustimass 15 systems. I also have 2 subwoofers one, a Klipsch and a HSU. both of them are rated at about 1200 to 1500 watts of continuous power.

The sound is tremendous, my Yahama MX-A5000 11-ch x150 watts per channel constantly over heats and shuts down. So, I think that I need different speakers. The Preamp/Processor is a Marantz MARAV8802A. This is the best sounding system that I have ever heard, but I need to make a change. I like very high frequencies when I am listening to music, and this might be the cause for over driving the speakers in their upper hertz range, not loudness.

Talk to you guys later.


----------



## KenM10759

jeaddy4x said:


> Hi, I am new to this forum, but I need to speak to someone about my speakers. I have a 7.2.4 setup using all Bose speakers. My front L/R speakers are Bose 10.2s, my surround sides L/R and back L/R and height L/R front and back speakers are configured from 2 Acoustimass 15 systems. I also have 2 subwoofers one, a Klipsch and a HSU. both of them are rated at about 1200 to 1500 watts of continuous power.
> 
> The sound is tremendous, my Yahama MX-A5000 11-ch x150 watts per channel constantly over heats and shuts down. So, I think that I need different speakers. The Preamp/Processor is a Marantz MARAV8802A. This is the best sounding system that I have ever heard, but I need to make a change. I like very high frequencies when I am listening to music, and this might be the cause for over driving the speakers in their upper hertz range, not loudness.
> 
> Talk to you guys later.


Welcome!

I'd love to know which _model_ Klipsch and Hsu subwoofers have that 1200 to 1500 watts continuous power rating. Never seen one.

Your Yamaha MX-A5000 is rated by Yamaha for 150 watts per channel with TWO channels driven, not all eleven. It would only be overheating from the loads of driving low frequencies, not the highs. You must like it really, really loud. If you like high frequencies that much and want easier-to-drive speakers, perhaps you should be looking at the older Klipsch Reference (not Reference Premier) series of speakers.


----------



## ceptorman

KenM10759 said:


> Welcome!
> 
> I'd love to know which _model_ Klipsch and Hsu subwoofers have that 1200 to 1500 watts continuous power rating. Never seen one.
> 
> Your Yamaha MX-A5000 is rated by Yamaha for 150 watts per channel with TWO channels driven, not all eleven. It would only be overheating from the loads of driving low frequencies, not the highs. You must like it really, really loud. If you like high frequencies that much and want easier-to-drive speakers, perhaps you should be looking at the older Klipsch Reference (not Reference Premier) series of speakers.


I agree about the Klipsch Reference series speakers. You might look online, especially Fry's Electronics, they had RF 82ll towers for $250 each a few weeks ago.


----------



## rocky1

system audio's SA1750(mains)
SA720av(center)
SA505(surrounds) 
Martin Logan Grotto(sub)


----------



## elliott000

Hey guys, been sitting with some old mks for yrs just upgraded!

Monitor audio silver series
Silver C350 center, 300 silver l/r, silver fx surrounds and a w12 for the bottom end. If i can round up some more cash I might go for some in ceiling channels for atmos/dtsx

Sent from my SM-N950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Candy Fowler

Theater one, really good sound


----------



## intermediatic

Just upgraded my system (via Audio Connection of Verona, NJ… Johnny R. is a great guy):


Ayre QX-5 Twenty digital hub (waiting for mine to arrive)
Ayre KX-5 Twenty preamp
Ayre VX-5 Twenty amplifier
Vandersteen 5As (not carbon, got 'em used)

Also a Clearaudio Concept Turntable 

That's the main viewing and listening rig… We also have a 5.1 home theater rig that gets less play

Outlaw audio decoder/preamp (I need something better and more stable)
Cary amplifier
Vandersteen 2ci signatures
Vandersteen VCC-1 center channel
Vandersteen 2w subwoofer
Athena side channels


----------



## Amanda Sohns

*Help! How much do you think these are worth?*

Hi Group! 

I need help! I am thinking about buying these. There are two of them. They are Dunlavy cabinets in really good condition but the speakers have been replaced and/or fixed. Sound is amazing quality but not sure if they are worth the $1000 they are asking for these. How much do you think these are worth?


----------



## Chokurei

Vandersteen 3a Signatures
Two Vandersteen 2wq subwoofers
Vandersteen VCC-5 Center channel
Vandersteen VSM-1 surrounds


----------



## ceptorman

Amanda Sohns said:


> Hi Group!
> 
> I need help! I am thinking about buying these. There are two of them. They are Dunlavy cabinets in really good condition but the speakers have been replaced and/or fixed. Sound is amazing quality but not sure if they are worth the $1000 they are asking for these. How much do you think these are worth?


I'm not very familiar with those speakers, but I have seen used Klipsch RF7lls speakers for $1000-$1400 range, they are exceptional speakers.


----------



## duffda

Chokurei said:


> Vandersteen 3a Signatures
> Two Vandersteen 2wq subwoofers
> Vandersteen VCC-5 Center channel
> Vandersteen VSM-1 surrounds


Wow. I bet that sounds wonderful. What do you have driving those beauties?


----------



## 2ndHandEq

HI, I have older set up. Krell hts pre. w/rotel 1080 for bw 604s3, rotel 1066 bridged for rear deftech tripoles, ans paradigm center. Deftech pf15tl sub. 24x16x10 room. 120 inch projector with ask unit.

News set up in living room. lc501 pioneer elite, bw cdm7special editions, and sunfire xtec10 sub. So far just 2.1 in house. Soon to add on as budget allows!


----------



## Chokurei

duffda said:


> Wow. I bet that sounds wonderful. What do you have driving those beauties?


They are great speakers for sure! Right now I have an Anthem A2 for the 3As and a Parasound HCA-2003 driving the center and surrounds. All my equipment is pretty old at this point - speakers are 20yrs and so is Parasound!! I been getting the itch lately to mix things up!


----------



## HASATA

Speakers
-------------
Polk Rti a9's Fronts
Polk Csi a6 Center
Polk Rti A5's - Zone
Polk 900ls Ceiling

Klipsch RC-450 Center
Klipsch - RP-140s Upfiring Atmos
Klipsch - RP250S Rear surround
klipsch - R110SW Sub
Onkyo - SKH 410 Atmos

---------------------------
Receiver & Amplifier
---------------------
Pioneer SC-87 
Onkyo - TX-NR 656
Denon - PMA520
--------------------

Projector & Screen
----------------------
BENQ W8000 HD THX projector (BenQ HT6050)
Ivolum - 90" HD projector screen
-----------------------------------------------
Samsung Bluray Player & Acer Revo mini desktop to play movies.


----------



## nrd515

Right now, I have:

SVS-SB01's X4 (Front and side surrounds)
SVS-Sc01 x1 (Center)
Radio Shack Minimus 77? with crossover mods x2 The bigger ones (Rear Surrounds)
Sony 12" powered sub. 

Yamaha RX-v659 receiver.
2 oldies but fully functional Technics cassette decks.
NO VINYL, I'm done with that hassle.
A Sony CD "carousel" player. Old timer now, but still works great. 
Panasonic BR player.
Gaming PC with BR burning. 
Panasonic SA-6500 Receiver to relive my youth. It kills the Yamaha in 2 ch mode, and the FM is light years better. We have gone backwards in some ways.

This was in a small room in my house, now it's in an apartment with a much larger room!

On the way:

Q Acoustics 3020 bookshelf speakers, new fronts and possibly later on side surrounds.
Yamaha TSR-7810 receiver. I got tired of the 659's annoying having to be reset about once a year losing all the settings and the YPAO auto setup never working well at all.


----------



## KenM10759

Just an update as I've "kind of" finalized my systems. I know I posted photos long ago but since Photobucket is trash and I've added & refined the office system, I'll upload photos here so they don't go away.

My living room speakers are KEF R500 mains, R200c center, R100 surrounds, and I've recently added R50 Atmos-enabled toppers. I've got an LG UP875 4K/Atmos player now, and just waiting on NAD to deliver the "final piece" to make my T758 receiver a full "v3" version with Dirac Live.

In the office I went from 20+ year old Altec Lansing plastic computer speakers, through trying both KEF iQ10 then my R100 on the desktop but settled on a pair of barely used KEF LS50. I also tried a cheap Pyle amp, then an NAD D3020 amp but settled on a Bluesound Powernode 2. Somewhere in the middle of the 6 week experiment I picked up a barely used KEF Kube 10b as the office subwoofer.


----------



## drewTT

Nice setups Ken. I have used LS50s for a nearfield PC setup and really enjoyed them. They must sound killer with a sub. Such a good all around speaker for the money.


----------



## KenM10759

drewTT said:


> Nice setups Ken. I have used LS50s for a nearfield PC setup and really enjoyed them. They must sound killer with a sub. Such a good all around speaker for the money.


Thanks DrewTT! It's so incredible that I really don't listen to music on my living room set anymore. The KEF Kube 10b was a bigger surprise to me than the LS50 because I'd heard LS50's many times before picking the limited edition ones (lightly used trade-ins) for $900. The sub was also used, less than two weeks. It's so much faster responding and "richer" than my SVS SB2000 that I'm shocked.


----------



## leadliner

paradgm studio 100v5 cc450 adp450 and a pair of atoms. psa xv15 se


----------



## darthray

KenM10759 said:


> Just an update as I've "kind of" finalized my systems. I know I posted photos long ago but since Photobucket is trash and I've added & refined the office system, I'll upload photos here so they don't go away.
> 
> My living room speakers are KEF R500 mains, R200c center, R100 surrounds, and *I've recently added R50 Atmos-enabled toppers.* I've got an LG UP875 4K/Atmos player now, and just waiting on NAD to deliver the "final piece" to make my T758 receiver a full "v3" version with Dirac Live.
> 
> *In the office I went from 20+ year old Altec Lansing plastic computer speakers, through trying both KEF iQ10 then my R100 on the desktop but settled on a pair of barely used KEF LS50. I also tried a cheap Pyle amp, then an NAD D3020 amp but settled on a Bluesound Powernode 2. Somewhere in the middle of the 6 week experiment I picked up a barely used KEF Kube 10b as the office subwoofer*.



How do you like the Atmos-enable toppers?


Serious sound for an office, but did not expect any thing less from you



leadliner said:


> paradgm studio 100v5 cc450 adp450 and a pair of atoms. psa xv15 se



Look very nice!
DIY speakers cable or store bought?


Also, just wanted to say "Thank You", to both of you, for taking the time to post some pictures!
Pictures speak a thousand words


I did post pictures, many pages ago in this thread.
That said, anyone can see them now, and some more, by checking my Theater link.


Ray


----------



## KenM10759

DarthRay, 

I like how they look but can't tell you if I like how they sound until NAD gets off their duffs and starts shipping the AM230 MDC module I need. They've got them in the now-available T758v3 & T777v3 receivers, but not yet out for us who have owned the original T758 for a couple years. I've already (about 9 months ago) added the 4K video module VM130 & BlueOS kit to it. 

My 7'4" low celling and distance from from should work out to be the most ideal placement of those Atmos-enabled speakers for effectiveness.

Thanks for the kind words in the office setup. I'm in it for exactly $2150, more than I'd originally planned. It got a little out of control but once I got started I just had to optimize it. There's still more sound quality to be had from the LS50's, but for now it's quite stunning.


----------



## nrd515

Receiver: Yamaha RX-V659 bought '06
Fronts: Q Acoustics 3020 Got them this morning.
The SVS set was purchased in '06 right before the Yamaha.
Center SVS SCS-01 bought.
Rear: SVS SB-01.
Side Surrounds: SVS-SB-01.

Soon to arrive: Yamaha TSR-7810


----------



## darthray

KenM10759 said:


> DarthRay,
> 
> I like how they look but can't tell you if I like how they sound until NAD gets off their duffs and starts shipping the AM230 MDC module I need. They've got them in the now-available T758v3 & T777v3 receivers, but not yet out for us who have owned the original T758 for a couple years. I've already (about 9 months ago) added the 4K video module VM130 & BlueOS kit to it.
> 
> My 7'4" low celling and distance from from should work out to be the most ideal placement of those Atmos-enabled speakers for effectiveness.
> 
> Thanks for the kind words in the office setup. *I'm in it for exactly $2150, more than I'd originally planned. It got a little out of control but once I got started I just had to optimize it. *There's still more sound quality to be had from the LS50's, but for now it's quite stunning.



LOL
I know all about that


Anyhow, keep us posted once the Atmos enable are fully functional!


Ray


----------



## tebling

I've taken the "every brand" approach to HT:

Mains: JTR Single 8HT-LP
Center: Event 20/20 passive studio monitor
Surrounds: Axiom QS8
Sub: AV123 MFW-15 with Turbo Kit


----------



## KenM10759

tebling said:


> I've taken the "one of everything" approach to HT:
> 
> Main: JTR Single 8HT-LP
> Center: Event 20/20 passive studio monitor
> Surround: Axiom QS8
> Sub: AV123 MFW-15 with Turbo Kit


Confused. You have ONE "main" speaker and a center speaker?


----------



## tebling

KenM10759 said:


> Confused. You have ONE "main" speaker and a center speaker?


Hmmm, if I only had one ear that might work  2x mains and 2x surrounds. Edited my post for plurality.


----------



## leadliner

darthray said:


> How do you like the Atmos-enable toppers?
> 
> 
> Serious sound for an office, but did not expect any thing less from you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look very nice!
> DIY speakers cable or store bought?
> 
> 
> Also, just wanted to say "Thank You", to both of you, for taking the time to post some pictures!
> Pictures speak a thousand words
> 
> I did post pictures, many pages ago in this thread.
> That said, anyone can see them now, and some more, by checking my Theater link.
> 
> 
> Ray


They are diy using canare 4s11 star quad cable sewell banana connectors, and some shrink tubing.


----------



## cjsparky

Hi all!

Current I have:

L&R - AV123 Rocket RS750 Sigs
Center - AV123 Bigfoot
Surrounds - B & W M1 Satellites as I have no room for the AV123 RS250's
Sub - AV123 Rocket UFW-10

Future:
LCR - Possibly DIY Soundgroup 99's
Surround - In Wall's - TBD
Surround Rear - B & W M1 Satellites - Already own
Atmos - 4 x RSL C34E's - ORDERED on Backorder
Sub - 2 x Sealed UM 18-22 DIY with iNuke 6000DSP - ORDERED on Backorder

Having a blast reading all your threads!!!


----------



## ljubica_bu

Hey, I'm new here and I just want some expert opinions 
Is it better to DIY a surround sound system for around 200$? Or it does not make a big difference at that price point between store bought and making it yourself? I found some Logitech surround sound system for 200$ on Amazon and I don't know is it worth it...


----------



## darthray

ljubica_bu said:


> Hey, I'm new here and I just want some expert opinions
> Is it better to DIY a surround sound system for around 200$? Or it does not make a big difference at that price point between store bought and making it yourself? I found some Logitech surround sound system for 200$ on Amazon and I don't know is it worth it...


 
Just for info


Since this thread is more about showing what you got, I don't think you will have much replies.
Start your thread here;
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/89-speakers/ and/or;
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/155-diy-speakers-subs/ 

I am sure that many Members have no clue for these speakers, and I also don't.
This way, someone that know that system or DIY may reply


Ray


----------



## Super Hans

*Ascend Acoustics CBM-170 SE*

Ascend Acoustics CBM-170 SE, 
connected to Exposure XX integrated amp


----------



## KenM10759

Super Hans said:


> Ascend Acoustics CBM-170 SE,
> connected to Exposure XX integrated amp


I owned a pair for those for a while, in my spare bedroom. They're my daughter's now, in a modest 5.1 system.

Very good speakers for the money!


----------



## Derp Cat

*My New Set Up*

Hey all, AVS Forum newbie here, just upgraded my speakers from the Klipsch Quintet V to:

L/R: JBL 580s
Center: JBL 520c
Surround: JBL 230s
Sub: Onkyo SKW-391 

(Upgrading the sub though as soon as I get a new receiver with a normal/non-powered speaker wire sub out, as this is the sub that came with my original Cheap Onkyo 5.1 system in a box set up in 2012 I was using before the Klipschs, but figured receiver and sub could be last upgrade lol)


----------



## Richinwalla

*Yamaha WX-010 are a PIA*

These frequently lose connection with my LAN. Reconnecting is tedious. I don't have problems with any other devices on my network. I anyone else experiencing this problem with their WX-010s?


----------



## darthray

KenM10759 said:


> I owned a pair for those for a while, in my spare bedroom. They're my daughter's now, in a modest 5.1 system.
> 
> Very good speakers for the money!



Very much dig your new picture, on your Avatar


Ray


----------



## darthray

Richinwalla said:


> These frequently lose connection with my LAN. Reconnecting is tedious. I don't have problems with any other devices on my network. I anyone else experiencing this problem with their WX-010s?



While your question, is out of this thread about showing your speakers.


Loosing connection is a computer thing, many time I loose connection on this forum
And this is why, so many of my posts are edited, post, edit and repeat, before my PC freeze on me


Yes it suck, and I am not a computer person, perhaps another thread could help You


Ray


----------



## Quetzalcoalt

From 5 months i finally managed to buy my first modest HT system.

Mains Dali Zensor 5
Center Dali Zensor Vokal
Side SR Dali Zensor 1
Atmos, 2x Dali Alteco C1
Sub: SVS PB-1000.
with a denon x1440h

for the future (hope till the end of this year) i plan to make a DIY sub with the ultimax 18 and if i sell the svs, to get another ultimax 18, and in the further future if i managed to get a dedicated large enough room i plan to DIY everything,
for the LCR going to try and copy Jav's old build, and start adding more and more subs. at least 100 to 120 inch screen and everything hidden behind the screen or in the walls.


----------



## darthray

Quetzalcoalt said:


> From 5 months i finally managed to buy my first modest HT system.
> 
> Mains Dali Zensor 5
> Center Dali Zensor Vokal
> Side SR Dali Zensor 1
> Atmos, 2x Dali Alteco C1
> Sub: SVS PB-1000.
> with a denon x1440h
> 
> for the future (hope till the end of this year) i plan to make a DIY sub with the ultimax 18 and if i sell the svs, to get another ultimax 18, and in the further future if i managed to get a dedicated large enough room i plan to DIY everything,
> for the LCR going to try and copy Jav's old build, and start adding more and more subs. at least 100 to 120 inch screen and everything hidden behind the screen or in the walls.



Any pictures?


Ray


----------



## Quetzalcoalt

Here is how they it looks from the seating position, Using a 15mm lens on a full frame for those who know little photography to kind of understand the scale. You can see how close to the TV they are. They sit there for music and when not in use. I pull them out for movies so i can have them at ~26°.


Spoiler























So when i watch a movie i pull out the measuring tape, i use the little carpet in front of the TV and i put the tape against the front of it, i draw a virtual line where the middle of the TV is and place it at 140cm [56 inches], then i put the left front speaker on the 0cm mark and the right on the 280cm[112 inches] mark, then i just rotate them a bit to point them at the listening position. I know it looks messy, cables everywhere, but i'm too far away from the TV and in order to get that sweet 26° i have to do this. So it looks like this.



Spoiler























Here is on what the speaker are standing, Also using the spikes they came with. Problem is that It's the Zensor 5's they are a bit smaller and they need to be risen about 10cm [4inchs] in order to get the middles between the tweeter and the first woofer at ear level. And because of that the Atmos top firing are too low as well, I also have to build stands for the left and right surrounds becuase they have the same problem.


Spoiler















Because i can't lift the TV up, it's a bit too high anyway, i had to put the center on top of it, so i build this.


Spoiler























Unfortunately i had to place to sub way to the right, and it's a bit farway, if you draw a straight line from the listening position to it, it's almost 6m [20ft] even though it doesn't look like it on the pictures


Spoiler























The denon x1400h under it's dust cover 


Spoiler























The rest of the photos


Spoiler































































The link to the google drive folder where the photos are.

Settings i use.

Front left speaker 3.06m (10.2ft) -6.5db
Center speaker 3.72m (12.4ft) -8.5db
Front right speaker 3.06m (10.2ft) -6.0db
Side left speaker 1.83m (6.1ft) -8.5db
Side right speaker 1.83m (6.1ft) -10.0db
Front left Atmos speaker 3.15m (10.5ft) (Ceiling distance 1.55m (5.1ft)) 0.0db
Front right Atmos speaker 3.12m (10.4ft) (Ceiling distance 1.55m(5.1ft)) -0.5db
Subwoofer gain dial 11o'clock 5.73m (19.1ft) -12.0db

AVR volume normally at -8db because the subwoofer is small for the room and quite far away even though the conver gives it a few dbs.

Crossovers:
Front 80hz
Center 90hz
Surround 110hz
Front Dolby 150hz

Also made a few videos on movie scenes, i have 3-4 more videos.





Final thoughts, well it's nothing that i have ever had before, the experience is quite new and i really like, that small svs, shakes the couch quite well at frequencies 19-21 hz, it also flexes the windows on the far right of the room. Can't wait for the dayton 18 ultimax ^_^
If you have any questions, shoot!


----------



## darthray

*Quetzalcoalt* 


Thanks for the pictures, with very well details information
I normally advise to angle up or down the Center Speaker, and see you have done that.
I also often recommend to have that same speaker, sticking out around 0.5-1 inch out of the shelf.


Very difficult in your situation, but seeing how you went around so many problems, perhaps you will figure something


To finish, very nice and very well thought.


Ray


----------



## GoZags13

Sony XBR75900E
Denon X4300H
LCR: Definitive Technology RLS-II
Surround: Definitive Technology DI 5.5 LCR
Atmos speakers: Definitive Technology DI 5.5R
Sub: NHT SW12


----------



## Jeremy67J

Hello All! New to the forum. Setup is in my signature below.


----------



## JosephTonyStark

GoZags13 said:


> Sony XBR75900E
> Denon X4300H
> LCR: Definitive Technology RLS-II
> Surround: Definitive Technology DI 5.5 LCR
> Atmos speakers: Definitive Technology DI 5.5R
> Sub: NHT SW12


Super clean, man. Has a cozy feel and probably sounds really good.


----------



## JosephTonyStark

derp cat said:


> hey all, avs forum newbie here, just upgraded my speakers from the klipsch quintet v to:
> 
> L/r: Jbl 580s
> center: Jbl 520c
> surround: Jbl 230s
> sub: Onkyo skw-391


jbl!!


----------



## GoZags13

JosephTonyStark said:


> Super clean, man. Has a cozy feel and probably sounds really good.


Thanks! I certainly like it


----------



## pattersoneric

A few months ago I upgraded my 5.1 Yamaha RX-V371 to the Aventage 870. I have to admit, just upgrading the AVR I could hear a difference. I found a deal on the Polk Monitor 70's for $250 (for the pair) to replace my bookshelf speakers. They matched my Polk CS20 center. Since this was a new space and twice the size of the previous room, I felt my center speaker was to small for the space, thus I upgraded to the Klipsch 450 (piano black). HUGE difference! Because I am now offically broke from buying the center, my goals down the road are to replace the Monitors with Klipsch towers. AVR and Sub are hidden in the photo


----------



## darthray

pattersoneric said:


> A few months ago I upgraded my 5.1 Yamaha RX-V371 to the Aventage 870. I have to admit, just upgrading the AVR I could hear a difference. I found a deal on the Polk Monitor 70's for $250 (for the pair) to replace my bookshelf speakers. They matched my Polk CS20 center. Since this was a new space and twice the size of the previous room, I felt my center speaker was to small for the space, thus I upgraded to the Klipsch 450 (piano black). HUGE difference! * Because I am now offically broke from buying the center*, my goals down the road are to replace the Monitors with Klipsch towers. AVR and Sub are hidden in the photo


Very nice clean look.


Since you are broke at the moment, I like your idea of having a goal for down the road.


Meanwhile, I do have a small suggestion that will cost nothing but a few minutes of your time, and also make a big difference in your sound
Just move both towers past the edge of the cabinet (forward), the same for your Center to be past the edge of the shelf.
This will remove some early reflections, and improve your sound.


Ray


----------



## pattersoneric

darthray said:


> Very nice clean look.
> 
> 
> Since you are broke at the moment, I like your idea of having a goal for down the road.
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, I do have a small suggestion that will cost nothing but a few minutes of your time, and also make a big difference in your sound
> Just move both towers past the edge of the cabinet (forward), the same for your Center to be past the edge of the shelf.
> This will remove some early reflections, and improve your sound.
> 
> 
> Ray


Thanks for the suggestion Ray. That idea had never crossed my mind at all


----------



## Nick V

pattersoneric said:


> Thanks for the suggestion Ray. That idea had never crossed my mind at all


Ray is spot on! 

It should make a pretty dramatic improvement to the sound. That extreme early reflection cases nasty comb filtering. You don't want that, and everything should sound more coherent and clear if you just pull them out a few inches so that the fronts of the speaker baffles are just slightly in front of the cabinet (and just flush or a very slight overhang on the center channel, not enough to cause instability).


----------



## pattersoneric

I moved them forward as you both have suggested and my center for sure sounds better. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## funky54

*2 CHANNEL*
AT33SA cart> Roksan Nema Arm> Roksan Radius 5.2 Table> Rouge Perseus Magnum Phono Pre> Jolida RD1000> Tri-Wired> Accarion System Alon IV Speakers

*Master 2 Channel *
Sure M97X with Jico SAS> Pioneer PL 530> Yaqin ms12-b phono pre> Rival SE EL34> audioquest> Kef Q100

*HOME THEATER*
Sony X-800> Marantz SR6011> Outlaw Audio 755 amp & Outlaw 755 amp> Triad Silver L / R, & Alon Surround> Triad Silver 4x Atmos in-ceiling Speakers & Alon Center channel > Sony XBR65X930E
SVS pb2000

*Automation*
Crestron Pyng> controlling Climate, Lighting, Shades, Security, Whole House Audio, Door Lock
_Audio Zones_
-Kitchen
-Dining
-Lanai
-Summer Kitchen
-Guest Bath
-Master Bath
-Garage
-Fire Pit


*Aux AV Zones*
-Master Bed / Sony Bdp> LG 65” Plasma 
-Guest Bedroom / Sony Bdp> TCL 42” led
-Lanai / Sony Bdp> Baluns> 50” Pioneer Elite> Elon Sound-Bar


----------



## darthray

pattersoneric said:


> I moved them forward as you both have suggested and my center for sure sounds better. Thanks for the tip!



Glad to help out


For further improvement, you may try playing with the toe-in of your mains, a lot of try an error.
Also making sure your Center speaker, is perfectly aligned with your mains (my instruction's for the center);


*-First, go get yourself a cheap laserpointer, a flat one if possible.*
*-Then put-it on top of one of your main (does not matter which one, sincethey are both the same height).*
*-Point at your listening area.*
*-Put a piece of tape to mark the position.*
*-measure with a ruler the distance from the top of the speaker to the centerof the tweeter.*
*-Go back to your piece of tape at your listening area and subtract thatdistance going down.*
*-Put a new piece of tape and remove the first one.*
*-Now do the same for the center speaker with a little difference.*
*-First measure the distance from the top of the center speaker to the centerof the tweeter.*
*-Go back to your main listening area.*
*-Remember piece of tape **#2*
*-now take the distance from the top of your center to the center of tweeterand go up from the piece of tape **#2** to that distance.*
*-put piece of tape **#3** , and piece of tape **#2** can be remove if you like, since it was the distance of yourmain tweeter.*
*-put the laser pointer on top of your center*
*-adjust angle until the light hit that piece of tape (**#3** ).*
*Now you're done, all tweeters should hit the main listening position at thesame height(for the main listening position)."*
*Also, Make sure your center speaker is sticking out of the cabinet by aboutan inch.*
*Sound reflection from the edge of a cabinet can play havoc on your sound.*




Just another option, if you get bored


Ray


----------



## pattersoneric

darthray said:


> Glad to help out
> 
> 
> For further improvement, you may try playing with the toe-in of your mains, a lot of try an error.
> Also making sure your Center speaker, is perfectly aligned with your mains (my instruction's for the center);
> 
> 
> *-First, go get yourself a cheap laserpointer, a flat one if possible.*
> *-Then put-it on top of one of your main (does not matter which one, sincethey are both the same height).*
> *-Point at your listening area.*
> *-Put a piece of tape to mark the position.*
> *-measure with a ruler the distance from the top of the speaker to the centerof the tweeter.*
> *-Go back to your piece of tape at your listening area and subtract thatdistance going down.*
> *-Put a new piece of tape and remove the first one.*
> *-Now do the same for the center speaker with a little difference.*
> *-First measure the distance from the top of the center speaker to the centerof the tweeter.*
> *-Go back to your main listening area.*
> *-Remember piece of tape **#2*
> *-now take the distance from the top of your center to the center of tweeterand go up from the piece of tape **#2** to that distance.*
> *-put piece of tape **#3** , and piece of tape **#2** can be remove if you like, since it was the distance of yourmain tweeter.*
> *-put the laser pointer on top of your center*
> *-adjust angle until the light hit that piece of tape (**#3** ).*
> *Now you're done, all tweeters should hit the main listening position at thesame height(for the main listening position)."*
> *Also, Make sure your center speaker is sticking out of the cabinet by aboutan inch.*
> *Sound reflection from the edge of a cabinet can play havoc on your sound.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just another option, if you get bored
> 
> 
> Ray


Well it's funny you should post this. I ignored the wife factor for a reason, and had I not then I would have never been "wife approved" for the larger speakers. So as a compromise, I have decided to move my home audio (with TV) to another room  actually works better for me acoustic wise. So I will have lots of time this weekend to do this


----------



## pattersoneric

funky54 said:


> *2 CHANNEL*
> AT33SA cart> Roksan Nema Arm> Roksan Radius 5.2 Table> Rouge Perseus Magnum Phono Pre> Jolida RD1000> Tri-Wired> Accarion System Alon IV Speakers
> 
> *Master 2 Channel *
> Sure M97X with Jico SAS> Pioneer PL 530> Yaqin ms12-b phono pre> Rival SE EL34> audioquest> Kef Q100
> 
> *HOME THEATER*
> Sony X-800> Marantz SR6011> Outlaw Audio 755 amp & Outlaw 755 amp> Triad Silver L / R, & Alon Surround> Triad Silver 4x Atmos in-ceiling Speakers & Alon Center channel > Sony XBR65X930E
> SVS pb2000
> 
> *Automation*
> Crestron Pyng> controlling Climate, Lighting, Shades, Security, Whole House Audio, Door Lock
> _Audio Zones_
> -Kitchen
> -Dining
> -Lanai
> -Summer Kitchen
> -Guest Bath
> -Master Bath
> -Garage
> -Fire Pit
> 
> 
> *Aux AV Zones*
> -Master Bed / Sony Bdp> LG 65” Plasma
> -Guest Bedroom / Sony Bdp> TCL 42” led
> -Lanai / Sony Bdp> Baluns> 50” Pioneer Elite> Elon Sound-Bar


I like how you have all that hidden there behind the picture. Very cool idea!


----------



## ceptorman

darthray said:


> Glad to help out
> 
> 
> For further improvement, you may try playing with the toe-in of your mains, a lot of try an error.
> Also making sure your Center speaker, is perfectly aligned with your mains (my instruction's for the center);
> 
> 
> *-First, go get yourself a cheap laserpointer, a flat one if possible.*
> *-Then put-it on top of one of your main (does not matter which one, sincethey are both the same height).*
> *-Point at your listening area.*
> *-Put a piece of tape to mark the position.*
> *-measure with a ruler the distance from the top of the speaker to the centerof the tweeter.*
> *-Go back to your piece of tape at your listening area and subtract thatdistance going down.*
> *-Put a new piece of tape and remove the first one.*
> *-Now do the same for the center speaker with a little difference.*
> *-First measure the distance from the top of the center speaker to the centerof the tweeter.*
> *-Go back to your main listening area.*
> *-Remember piece of tape **#2*
> *-now take the distance from the top of your center to the center of tweeterand go up from the piece of tape **#2** to that distance.*
> *-put piece of tape **#3** , and piece of tape **#2** can be remove if you like, since it was the distance of yourmain tweeter.*
> *-put the laser pointer on top of your center*
> *-adjust angle until the light hit that piece of tape (**#3** ).*
> *Now you're done, all tweeters should hit the main listening position at thesame height(for the main listening position)."*
> *Also, Make sure your center speaker is sticking out of the cabinet by aboutan inch.*
> *Sound reflection from the edge of a cabinet can play havoc on your sound.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just another option, if you get bored
> 
> 
> Ray


All good advice. It's fun to play with placement and hearing changes in the sound. If your speakers are rear ported, moving them out farther or closer to the wall can make a huge difference in the bass response. Corners can make a difference in bass also.


----------



## darthray

ceptorman said:


> All good advice. It's fun to play with placement and hearing changes in the sound. If your speakers are rear ported, *moving them out farther or closer to the wall can make a huge difference in the bass response. Corners can make a difference in bass also*.



Also good advise, and so true



pattersoneric said:


> Well it's funny you should post this. I ignored the wife factor for a reason, and had I not then I would have never been "wife approved" for the larger speakers. So as a compromise, *I have decided to move my home audio (with TV) to another room  actually works better for me acoustic wise. So I will have lots of time this weekend to do this *



Glad to hear


Playing with the angle of speakers, is not for everyone, many just set-it are done.
But since you want to help yourself, feel free to PM me, if you need help
Love to help others, when I can!


Ray


----------



## funky54

pattersoneric said:


> I like how you have all that hidden there behind the picture. Very cool idea!


Thanks I have unsuccessfully tried to automate it. Its tough using shade motors because its such a short throw.


----------



## samye83

I have dreamed of Focal Electra 1037be since launch for more than 10 years ago. And the launch of 1038be did make me want those speakes even more. And finaly I have fulfilled my dream and bought a pair of Sopra 2s. Those speakers are just so fun, what more could I ever want? Maybe a pair of Scala Evo  But then I have to rob a bank, hehe.


----------



## 2fastgt4

samye83 said:


> I have dreamed of Focal Electra 1037be since launch for more than 10 years ago. And the launch of 1038be did make me want those speakes even more. And finaly I have fulfilled my dream and bought a pair of Sopra 2s. Those speakers are just so fun, what more could I ever want? Maybe a pair of Scala Evo  But then I have to rob a bank, hehe.


Hi Sammy . I tried to rob the bank in Norway. I'm sorry to say that banks in Norway don't have that kind of . Anyway you should be happy with your Sopra. They sound fantastic. And you could always upgrade from your Audiaflight to something else. I have listened to these speakers with complete Hegel system and I have no complain on the sound. And there is still better soundings things out there. 
You could try to get an Focal Alto on the used marked. They go for 35-45k KR. Scala is the newer model and the Scala Evo cost 325k KR. This make an used Alto ultra cheap.
Regards Tommy


----------



## Quetzalcoalt

funky54 said:


> Thanks I have unsuccessfully tried to automate it. Its tough using shade motors because its such a short throw.


Hey, how do you handle the heat inside it?


----------



## Quinte

Quetzalcoalt said:


> Here is how they it looks from the seating position, Using a 15mm lens on a full frame for those who know little photography to kind of understand the scale. You can see how close to the TV they are. They sit there for music and when not in use. I pull them out for movies so i can have them at ~26°.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So when i watch a movie i pull out the measuring tape, i use the little carpet in front of the TV and i put the tape against the front of it, i draw a virtual line where the middle of the TV is and place it at 140cm [56 inches], then i put the left front speaker on the 0cm mark and the right on the 280cm[112 inches] mark, then i just rotate them a bit to point them at the listening position. I know it looks messy, cables everywhere, but i'm too far away from the TV and in order to get that sweet 26° i have to do this. So it looks like this.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is on what the speaker are standing, Also using the spikes they came with. Problem is that It's the Zensor 5's they are a bit smaller and they need to be risen about 10cm [4inchs] in order to get the middles between the tweeter and the first woofer at ear level. And because of that the Atmos top firing are too low as well, I also have to build stands for the left and right surrounds becuase they have the same problem.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because i can't lift the TV up, it's a bit too high anyway, i had to put the center on top of it, so i build this.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately i had to place to sub way to the right, and it's a bit farway, if you draw a straight line from the listening position to it, it's almost 6m [20ft] even though it doesn't look like it on the pictures
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The denon x1400h under it's dust cover
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rest of the photos
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The link to the google drive folder where the photos are.
> 
> Settings i use.
> 
> Front left speaker 3.06m (10.2ft) -6.5db
> Center speaker 3.72m (12.4ft) -8.5db
> Front right speaker 3.06m (10.2ft) -6.0db
> Side left speaker 1.83m (6.1ft) -8.5db
> Side right speaker 1.83m (6.1ft) -10.0db
> Front left Atmos speaker 3.15m (10.5ft) (Ceiling distance 1.55m (5.1ft)) 0.0db
> Front right Atmos speaker 3.12m (10.4ft) (Ceiling distance 1.55m(5.1ft)) -0.5db
> Subwoofer gain dial 11o'clock 5.73m (19.1ft) -12.0db
> 
> AVR volume normally at -8db because the subwoofer is small for the room and quite far away even though the conver gives it a few dbs.
> 
> Crossovers:
> Front 80hz
> Center 90hz
> Surround 110hz
> Front Dolby 150hz
> 
> Also made a few videos on movie scenes, i have 3-4 more videos.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QH4OCPJ5X3s
> 
> Final thoughts, well it's nothing that i have ever had before, the experience is quite new and i really like, that small svs, shakes the couch quite well at frequencies 19-21 hz, it also flexes the windows on the far right of the room. Can't wait for the dayton 18 ultimax ^_^
> If you have any questions, shoot!


Quetzalcoalt

Thanks for sharing such detailed information. Nice to be able to do some comparisons. 
Love the video clip as I've listened to this track several times as well.
I also have the SVS1000's (pair) and love the tightness of the base.


----------



## Quinte

funky54 said:


> *2 CHANNEL*
> AT33SA cart> Roksan Nema Arm> Roksan Radius 5.2 Table> Rouge Perseus Magnum Phono Pre> Jolida RD1000> Tri-Wired> Accarion System Alon IV Speakers
> 
> *Master 2 Channel *
> Sure M97X with Jico SAS> Pioneer PL 530> Yaqin ms12-b phono pre> Rival SE EL34> audioquest> Kef Q100
> 
> *HOME THEATER*
> Sony X-800> Marantz SR6011> Outlaw Audio 755 amp & Outlaw 755 amp> Triad Silver L / R, & Alon Surround> Triad Silver 4x Atmos in-ceiling Speakers & Alon Center channel > Sony XBR65X930E
> SVS pb2000
> 
> *Automation*
> Crestron Pyng> controlling Climate, Lighting, Shades, Security, Whole House Audio, Door Lock
> _Audio Zones_
> -Kitchen
> -Dining
> -Lanai
> -Summer Kitchen
> -Guest Bath
> -Master Bath
> -Garage
> -Fire Pit
> 
> 
> *Aux AV Zones*
> -Master Bed / Sony Bdp> LG 65” Plasma
> -Guest Bedroom / Sony Bdp> TCL 42” led
> -Lanai / Sony Bdp> Baluns> 50” Pioneer Elite> Elon Sound-Bar


funky54

Absolutely love the idea of putting the AV system into the wall. 
Now I truly regret not stumbling into this forum topic earlier, albeit I can still make something like this easily happen as the backside of my TV wall is in the furnace room and is unfinished.


----------



## Quinte

Newbie here,

First of all let me start off by saying ... oh how I wish I had stumbled into this forum and topic earlier. So many great ideas, especially like what funky54 has done with the system in the wall. Food for thought as I may look at a better way to clean things up. My back TV wall is open on the other side as its the furnace room. 

A while back I lucked in on a deal and picked up the Canton speakers listed bellow as in an improvement on my older system. However, the big change came recently when I finally took the plunge to upgrade the amp to the Denon AVRX4400H. Its so nice to have HDMI integration. I wanted something that I could look at expanding if needed, but with out going too crazy economically. That all being said, I was able to test drive the ATMOS concept with some of my older speakers and needless to say it didn't take long to upgrade a little more in the speaker deparment.

Fronts: Canton Ergo 670DC
Center: Canton Ergo CM502
Surrounds: Canton Ergo F Book
Rears: Martin Logan LX16
Mid Ceiling: ELAC IC-DT61W
LFE: SVS PB1000 (pair)

Initially I bought the wrong ceiling speakers. I bit the bullet and replaced the downward firing units for the ELAC's because they have a 30 deg tilt. With 8 ft ceilings, the difference was like day and night. Far better realism of surround as a result of being more focused to the LP. I feel the need to have an umbrella when it starts to rain in certain scenes. Who know's I may look at going to 4 ceilings down the road.

The other big move was to finally break down and go with two subwoofers. I previously had the Paradigm PDR12, which did a decent job, but only went down to 30hz. While I would have liked to have gone with the SVS PB2000 I opted to finally go to two sub's and downsized a little. In contrast to the calibration for the PDR12, I found the SVS1000 to be initially a little too light. There was a clear improvement in tighter bass, which can give the impression that there is less output. Regardless, I found that I had to add about 3db of trim to the LFE's. I'm guessing that since my listening level is on the edge of low (70), the LFEs need a little more. The slight 3db tweak was enough to completely satisfy my listening needs. The fact that the speakers are able to go down to a clean 19 - 20 Hz also made a significant improvement.


----------



## Quetzalcoalt

Quinte said:


> Newbie here,
> 
> First of all let me start off by saying ... oh how I wish I had stumbled into this forum and topic earlier. So many great ideas, especially like what funky54 has done with the system in the wall. Food for thought as I may look at a better way to clean things up. My back TV wall is open on the other side as its the furnace room.
> 
> A while back I lucked in on a deal and picked up the Canton speakers listed bellow as in an improvement on my older system. However, the big change came recently when I finally took the plunge to upgrade the amp to the Denon AVRX4400H. Its so nice to have HDMI integration. I wanted something that I could look at expanding if needed, but with out going too crazy economically. That all being said, I was able to test drive the ATMOS concept with some of my older speakers and needless to say it didn't take long to upgrade a little more in the speaker deparment.
> 
> Fronts: Canton Ergo 670DC
> Center: Canton Ergo CM502
> Surrounds: Canton Ergo F Book
> Rears: Martin Logan LX16
> Mid Ceiling: ELAC IC-DT61W
> LFE: SVS PB1000 (pair)
> 
> Initially I bought the wrong ceiling speakers. I bit the bullet and replaced the downward firing units for the ELAC's because they have a 30 deg tilt. With 8 ft ceilings, the difference was like day and night. Far better realism of surround as a result of being more focused to the LP. I feel the need to have an umbrella when it starts to rain in certain scenes. Who know's I may look at going to 4 ceilings down the road.
> 
> The other big move was to finally break down and go with two subwoofers. I previously had the Paradigm PDR12, which did a decent job, but only went down to 30hz. While I would have liked to have gone with the SVS PB2000 I opted to finally go to two sub's and downsized a little. In contrast to the calibration for the PDR12, I found the SVS1000 to be initially a little too light. There was a clear improvement in tighter bass, which can give the impression that there is less output. Regardless, I found that I had to add about 3db of trim to the LFE's. I'm guessing that since my listening level is on the edge of low (70), the LFEs need a little more. The slight 3db tweak was enough to completely satisfy my listening needs. The fact that the speakers are able to go down to a clean 19 - 20 Hz also made a significant improvement.


Nice system, i really wish i had a dedicated room for HT so i would not buy the up-firing but the in-ceiling speakers and not to worry about furniture in the way and constantly moved around. I've never heard a 7.x system. I saw you have the Margin logans in the back and not on the sides. Is there a lot more content in the back than the side ? I would personally swap them and see how that is gonna sound. Those pb-1000 look so tiny in your room . Do they shake your seats when they hit 18-21hz ?

Well you know how it goes. Constant upgrades, like buying a projector, putting a 21:9 screen at the height of you wall , adding more and more subwoofers....


----------



## Quinte

Quetzalcoalt said:


> Nice system, i really wish i had a dedicated room for HT so i would not buy the up-firing but the in-ceiling speakers and not to worry about furniture in the way and constantly moved around. I've never heard a 7.x system. I saw you have the Margin logans in the back and not on the sides. Is there a lot more content in the back than the side ? I would personally swap them and see how that is gonna sound. Those pb-1000 look so tiny in your room . Do they shake your seats when they hit 18-21hz ?
> 
> Well you know how it goes. Constant upgrades, like buying a projector, putting a 21:9 screen at the height of you wall , adding more and more subwoofers....


I toyed with the idea of putting the LX16s on the sides vice the rear, but I'd have to get the mounts, which is still an option. The other issue is that the Logans are ported at the rear of the speaker, where the F Book's are not letting my move them closer to the wall. The tweeter on the logans is certainly more diffused. There is certainly more content on the side surrounds in a lot of movies and I'm finding that several of the updated 4K shows don't really take advantage of the ATMOS system. Little disappointing as I find the newer material is very immersive when done right. Despite carrying the ATMOS logo, several of the updated 4K movies that I've watched so far sound like 5.1 rehash. 

Yes sigh ... the SVS PB1000s do look soooo small, but with the slight 3db boost the room shakes very nicely. I have a T-Rex gauge upstairs that stomps her feet when the the deep LFE kicks in. Pretty sharp fall-off after 19-20Hz, but overall pretty impressive. I did try them at opposing front and back corners, but found the performance took a bit of a hit. The sweet spot for a single woofer is the front R/H corner, but unfortunately running a cable to the opposite corner is a little awkward. So I opted for forward placement. I plan to try it out though to see if there is a significant difference. Note the room is L-Shaped at the back, so there is lots of open space behind the listener. A bigger TV would let me slide back a little more. Much like the woofers, the 65" screen looks soooo small :frown:


----------



## Al Nico

Hi there, newbie here just getting back into HT after about 10 years of distractions. I've got NHT Classic Threes and a ThreeC for the front LCR, NHT Classic Twos for surrounds, and a pair of little Yamaha YST-SW012 subs under the mains. I just set up some older NHT SB-1s for an eventual 5.2.2 setup with front highs/top fronts (wife was not please when she got home ). Current AVR is a Sony STR-DH550, but I'm waiting on delivery of a Denon AVR-X2300W so I can add those SB-1s. 

My living room is cluttered to say the least and the couch backs to a wall, but I tried my best for a proper speaker setup while accommodating the family's display/storage needs. Hopeful that the Denon's Audyssey room correction will overcome most of these sonic issues.


----------



## richardt224

I have Paradigm Monitor 9's. It's very nice.


----------



## Ripani

*Upgrade from Bose System*

Hi there,

I recently upgraded from an old Bose acoustimass 9 with an HK 247 to Polk Signature Series S50/35/10 and HSU VTF2 MK5 and then Denon AVRx3400h. Lets just say the new system is vast improvement and even the wife appreciates the new system. Very happy with decisions. 

Possible future upgrades to speakers but right now all is fine for our Condo.


----------



## ceptorman

Ripani said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I recently upgraded from an old Bose acoustimass 9 with an HK 247 to Polk Signature Series S50/35/10 and HSU VTF2 MK5 and then Denon AVRx3400h. Lets just say the new system is vast improvement and even the wife appreciates the new system. Very happy with decisions.
> 
> Possible future upgrades to speakers but right now all is fine for our Condo.


That's an enormous upgrade, congrats. I'll bet that system really shines. We love pics


----------



## Ripani

ceptorman said:


> That's an enormous upgrade, congrats. I'll bet that system really shines. We love pics



Here you go, it’s opens up to pretty large room. My excuse for added size on the sub, neighbors love me!





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darthray

Ripani said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I recently upgraded from an old Bose acoustimass 9 with an HK 247 to Polk Signature Series S50/35/10 and HSU VTF2 MK5 and then Denon AVRx3400h. *Lets just say the new system is vast improvement and even the wife appreciates the new system. Very happy with decisions. *
> 
> Possible future upgrades to speakers but right now all is fine for our Condo.



Another BOSE converted owner.
On a more serious note, glad you enjoy your new and improve system, and with your better half been happy about-it
WAF is a big factor to too many



Ripani said:


> Here you go, it’s opens up to pretty large room. My excuse for added size on the sub, neighbors love me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks for the pictures, we do love pictures around here
Look good and enjoy!


Ray


----------



## QueueCumber

Surround/2-channel HT setup:
2 x B&W 803 D3s
B&W HTM2 D3
2 x B&W 805 D3s

Sources: 
Marantz AV8802
Anthem MCA525
Oppo UDP 205
Apple TV
SME 20/2
Sony VPL VW385ES


2-Channel Setup:
2 x Martin Logan Montis 

Sources:
Oppo UDP 105
PrimaLuna DiaLogue Premium HP


----------



## Riko619

In my living room, I have KEF Q300s set up and I've been happy with them.


----------



## Riko619

In our family room, I had Kef Q100s and a KUBE subwoofer but the Q100s got damaged so I'm looking to replace them with something a little nicer.


----------



## Sine Khunrath

*Hi!*

My speakers don't work anymore... Need recommendations!


----------



## Shadowed

Sine Khunrath said:


> My speakers don't work anymore... Need recommendations!


You are in the Uk? Ok then, just get these...








https://www.audiovisualonline.co.uk/product/25061/monitor-audio-platinum-pl500-ii-piano-ebony-floorstanding-speakers-pair/


----------



## 900HP

We are in the process of finishing our basement (FINALLY). It has been 10 years since I had a dedicated audio/video room. I'm looking forward to having this project finished and moving into my new theater. 

Main speakers are JBL L7. 
Center is a JBL 3677
Side and surrounds are JBL 9300
5 QSC 2-channel amplifiers, two are 450 wpc for the front mains (passive bi-amp), the other 3 are 180 wpc for the center and surrounds. 
2 Furman power conditioners, a 20A and a 15A. 
Oppo UDP-203 Blu-Ray player (purchased just in the nick of time apparently)
Marantz AV8801 preamplifier/processor. 

I'm in search of a subwoofer, leaning heavily towards a PSA V1801
I'm also in search of a projector, leaning heavily towards an Optoma UHD65

Room is around 2500 cubic feet.


----------



## Quetzalcoalt

900HP said:


> We are in the process of finishing our basement (FINALLY). It has been 10 years since I had a dedicated audio/video room. I'm looking forward to having this project finished and moving into my new theater.
> 
> Main speakers are JBL L7.
> Center is a JBL 3677
> Side and surrounds are JBL 9300
> 5 QSC 2-channel amplifiers, two are 450 wpc for the front mains (passive bi-amp), the other 3 are 180 wpc for the center and surrounds.
> 2 Furman power conditioners, a 20A and a 15A.
> Oppo UDP-203 Blu-Ray player (purchased just in the nick of time apparently)
> Marantz AV8801 preamplifier/processor.
> 
> I'm in search of a subwoofer, leaning heavily towards a PSA V1801
> I'm also in search of a projector, leaning heavily towards an Optoma UHD65
> 
> Room is around 2500 cubic feet.


Better make separate threads for your questions in their own categories. No one is gonna response with a quality answer here. 
Also don't forget for post pictures after you finish


----------



## 900HP

Quetzalcoalt said:


> Better make separate threads for your questions in their own categories. No one is gonna response with a quality answer here.
> Also don't forget for post pictures after you finish


It wasn't really meant as a question, I just haven't made the purchases yet and I may still change my mind  Thank you though and yeah, I'll probably have a few photos.


----------



## darthray

Sine Khunrath said:


> My speakers don't work anymore... Need recommendations!


 
You will not get much replies, in this thread, *since it is to* *show* *the speakers you got.*
For your question, you are better off starting your own thread in the speakers index.


I would also recommend before doing that, you start to read a few existing ones
You may find the answer within those threads.
Speakers are difficult to recommend without knowing your taste and requirement.




Ray


----------



## froze

Sine Khunrath said:


> My speakers don't work anymore... Need recommendations!


If those old speakers were nice then simply take them someplace that repairs speakers, far less money than buying new ones and may sound better than new ones. Otherwise go to some electronic stores along with a few of your favorite CD's and listen to a lot of speakers. I can't, nor can anyone else say this or that speaker is the best because we all hear things differently so what I might like in a speaker you might not.


----------



## dottorfoggy

hi all!
i have started my little livingroom HT setup few months ago with:

av: denon 1300
center: indiana line 761
LR: indiana line 561
SR: indiana line 241

sub: will come later this year, probably a xtz 12.17

my room is 14'x12' and is a simply livngroom, the plan in the future is to close it as a dedicated ht room, dark wall and a atmons/auro3d seto, but for the moment it does a really good job for me 

i cant post picture due to my new account with few post, they will come soon as i can post links/images


----------



## Williams2

*Anthem/Paradigm 3.1*

Now have an Anthem receiver and Paradigm Prestige 3.1 system. Sounds amazing, ARC makes a huge difference with sound quality.


----------



## Williams2

Williams2 said:


> Now have an Anthem receiver and Paradigm Prestige 3.1 system. Sounds amazing, ARC makes a huge difference with sound quality.


Just noticed the sub plays flat down to about 25hz, that’s pretty good for a sealed 12” sub.


----------



## Quetzalcoalt

Williams2 said:


> Now have an Anthem receiver and Paradigm Prestige 3.1 system. Sounds amazing, ARC makes a huge difference with sound quality.


Nice setup. One thing i would do is to put the front left and front right speakers at minimum of 22 degrees from the center of the screen, to give you better imaging. One rule of thumb is that the distance between the front left and right speakers has to be the same as from the front left to where you sit and the same as the front right.



Spoiler


----------



## KenM10759

Williams2 said:


> Now have an Anthem receiver and Paradigm Prestige 3.1 system. Sounds amazing, ARC makes a huge difference with sound quality.


Nice neat setup. Have you moved to a different home, or found a new room to play in, or is my memory bad? I thought you had a different looking room and open passageways behind speakers before.

Looks like you got really good results. What sub is that?


----------



## Williams2

Quetzalcoalt said:


> Nice setup. One thing i would do is to put the front left and front right speakers at minimum of 22 degrees from the center of the screen, to give you better imaging. One rule of thumb is that the distance between the front left and right speakers has to be the same as from the front left to where you sit and the same as the front right.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Hi. It may not look it, but the left and right speakers are exactly the same distance to the center seating position, I’m way too picky to have it any other way. I tried various angles and I like it best with the speakers between 10 and 15 degrees. They are also pulled up to the front edge of the stand. But thank you for the tip.


----------



## Williams2

KenM10759 said:


> Nice neat setup. Have you moved to a different home, or found a new room to play in, or is my memory bad? I thought you had a different looking room and open passageways behind speakers before.
> 
> Looks like you got really good results. What sub is that?



Thank you. We have moved further north into muskoka. We watch movies way more than I get to listen to music, so I went from 2 systems down to 1, and this is a good compromise. If I want to watch a late night movie or listen to music without bothering anyone else, I also have amazing headphones now. The sub is a Paradigm 1000sw.


----------



## sigpig

Williams2 said:


> Thank you. We have moved further north into muskoka. We watch movies way more than I get to listen to music, so I went from 2 systems down to 1, and this is a good compromise. If I want to watch a late night movie or listen to music without bothering anyone else, I also have amazing headphones now. The sub is a Paradigm 1000sw.


I'm surprised that those 15Bs fall off a cliff at 100Hz (at least, according to ARC) since Paradigm specs them to 57Hz +/- 2dB...


----------



## Williams2

sigpig said:


> I'm surprised that those 15Bs fall off a cliff at 100Hz (at least, according to ARC) since Paradigm specs them to 57Hz +/- 2dB...


The 15B’s actually put out very good bass on their own, but I’m guessing they drop off quick because of the 80hz crossover set by the receiver. Or might’ve been 90hz, I’d have to check.
Just checked the uncorrected graph, the room gave them a spike at 90hz but they don’t start dropping off too much until 50hz.


----------



## darthray

Quetzalcoalt said:


> Nice setup. One thing i would do is to put the front left and front right speakers at minimum of 22 degrees from the center of the screen, to give you better imaging. One rule of thumb is that the distance between the front left and right speakers has to be the same as from the front left to where you sit and the same as the front right.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 
A good recommendation



Williams2 said:


> Hi. It may not look it, but the left and right speakers are exactly the same distance to the center seating position, I’m way too picky to have it any other way. I tried various angles and I like it best with the speakers between 10 and 15 degrees. They are also pulled up to the front edge of the stand. But thank you for the tip.


 
Just prove that not all set-up, on paper work for everyone
Been very lucky in this department so far


Ray


----------



## Sask HT

I've been lurking here for a couple weeks and figured I'd introduce myself.

My first ever Man Cave/Home Theatre room is currently under construction and should be finished around the end of June.

It's a big L-Shaped room. 13.5 ft wide at the front, 30 ft long, the L starts at about 19 ft and goes about 25 ft the other way.

Front wall will have an LG OLED65B7 and two LG 43UJ6200. There will be a wet bar in the rear corner with a 32" Samsung LCD I have kicking around mounted above that. Two rows of theatre style seats and a bar height table with 6 bar stools in case there is a big sporting event on.

For Audio I didn't really have a budget, but had to convince the wife we actually needed more than a HT in a box. So I was able to talk her into some decent stuff without breaking the bank.

AVR: Yamaha RXA770
Front L & R: Polk S55's
Center: Polk S35's
Rear Surrounds: S15's
Subwoofer: Dual SVS PB-1000's
Atmos ceiling speakers: KEF Cl160ER's

Keep in mind pricing is much different in Canada. I got a good deal and Audio equipment was about $3k for all that.

Unfortunately I have to wait about another 4-5 weeks to try it all out.


----------



## dottorfoggy

ok, is time to show my little living room, i have start few moths ago and now i plan in the future to upgrade the entire room.

i run the little 1300 that have enough power to let me enjoy movies at a good volume
i have choose to buy speackers from a little italian company indiana line with the Tesi line http://www.coral-indianaline.com/tesi-vinyl-series/?lang=en
later this year santa will bring a xtz 12.17 to enjoy the low frequencies 
nothing compared to your system, some are just a dream man cave!

center: 761 



Spoiler































front 561



Spoiler































surround 241



Spoiler















the room



Spoiler
























future upgrade ideas are to move this big sofa in the other living room, upgrade the 49 sony to a 65, 1300 to a 4400 for a 10.1 or 7.2.4 setting, single xtz 12.17 or dual


----------



## KenM10759

dottorfoggy said:


> ok, is time to show my little living room, i have start few moths ago and now i plan in the future to upgrade the entire room.
> 
> i run the little 1300 that have enough power to let me enjoy movies at a good volume
> i have choose to buy speackers from a little italian company indiana line with the Tesi line http://www.coral-indianaline.com/tesi-vinyl-series/?lang=en
> later this year santa will bring a xtz 12.17 to enjoy the low frequencies
> nothing compared to your system, some are just a dream man cave!
> 
> future upgrade ideas are to move this big sofa in the other living room, upgrade the 49 sony to a 65, 1300 to a 4400 for a 10.1 or 7.2.4 setting, single xtz 12.17 or dual


Beautiful room, nice setup!


That center speaker is curious in having the tweeter off-center like that. Is that rear-ported or is one of those drivers actually a passive radiator? It's just unusual to see a non-symmetrical arrangement with two mid-woofers and one tweeter, though could be better for sound that way as it changes lobing characteristics.

We don't see that brand of speakers too much here in the US though they seem to be getting some attention.


----------



## dottorfoggy

KenM10759 said:


> Beautiful room, nice setup!
> 
> 
> That center speaker is curious in having the tweeter off-center like that. Is that rear-ported or is one of those drivers actually a passive radiator? It's just unusual to see a non-symmetrical arrangement with two mid-woofers and one tweeter, though could be better for sound that way as it changes lobing characteristics.
> 
> We don't see that brand of speakers too much here in the US though they seem to be getting some attention.


thanks!

i'm not so expert to tell you the real reason and how it really work to place the tweeter so close, but it sound really natural, balanced to keep in listening hours. this center cost just 160€ 
both drivers are active and behind the right mid woofer there is the reflex port with his foam plug for a better adust










here a review on the 561 tower to see how it look the mid and tweeter, but is in italian  http://www.coral-indianaline.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/Test-Tesi-561-Audio-Review.pdf?x27292

under here the manual eq i made last week with rew and the audyssey mic, not the best combo but it work good, the red line was matched with others after the level test with the pink noise


----------



## JudasKiss

I am still using the speakers I originally bought for my first home theater setup in my last house in 2004.
They are :

PSB Image 6T towers, 9C Centre , 2B Surrounds 


The 9C center is like a tower on its side but with 2 sections instead of 3 . (it was massive compared to all the other center speakers of that era).
The 2B Surrounds are like the top section of the tower.


Not sure if anyone else here has these ?


----------



## rbouch8828

My new theater is under construction. It will have:
3 Altec 604-8H-III's for Right, Center and Left,
2 Polk PSW-505 Sub Woofers
4 Polk 625's for in-wall surround
4 Polk 90's for in-ceiling ATMOS

I had used Altecs in my previous HT and loved the clarity and openness. I had re-coned them from studio monitors I had from a previous recording studio of mine. They will be behind an acoustically transparent screen.


----------



## Swagger II

Hi guys, newbie here.
building a house and trying to do a small home speaker setup. I need some help on it, but cant post links to product page until I get 5 posts


----------



## soundping

MA gold 300 for fronts


----------



## mrpickem

I've got very old setup...from 1999 I think.
Front and rear Klipsch(KG 2.5 fronts and rears on ceiling, cant remember number.

JBL Sub (PSW-1200)
JBL Center (SC305)
Seriously these speakers are so old, I still had a 40" Samsung tube TV when I got them and they have been around through at least 7 TV's


Looking to upgrade or at least update as I have a new TV coming this week.


Don't laugh, these speakers have served me very well over almost 20 years and still sound good.


----------



## uicjeff

*New Basement Media area Setup*

*Current Receiver and 5.2.4 Speaker Setup 
*
Klipsch VF-36 FLOORSTANDING SPEAKERS (FL/FR) (Part of my original 3.1 setup)
Klipsch R-10SW SUBWOOFERS - 2 (L/R)
Klipsch R-25C CENTER SPEAKER 
Klipsch R-15M Monitor Speakers - Black (SL/SR) 
Klipsch R-14SA ATMOS Speakers (FDL/FDR) added to top of Front floorstanding speakers
Klipsch R-14SA ATMOS Speakers (SDL/SDR) added to top surround speakers
Denon AVR-X4400H

The area is 14' x 16' but not a room, part of a larger finished basement. 

Planning on expanding to 7.2.4 at some point.


----------



## Warboss

NHT C-3's with a Rythmik LV12R. Still experimenting.


----------



## carlthess40

Klipsch heresy 1’s for front left and right
Klipsch KG4 for high fronts 

Yamaha S4115H II for the center
And it’s my tv stand It was a dumpster find
I removed all the black pro type of paint and painted it with 5 coats of automotive grade black paint and four coats of clear coat

Svs SB-12 sub
Muse model18 sub
Klipsch RW12 sub
Denon AVE X-2200w
Sharpe 55” tv 









Sides and rear speakers are Klipsch KI-102 from the pro Cinema line


----------



## BruZZi

*Paradigm Studio 10 v5
Paradigm Studio CC-490 v5
DT PM800
SVS SB-1000*


















​


----------



## BruZZi

The first picture above is an old one. I replaced that Sunfire HRS-8 sub with a SVS SB-1000.
I'm going to paint the J-29's Stands so here's how my setup looks at the moment... 











.


----------



## KenM10759

BruZZi said:


> The first picture above is an old one. I replaced that Sunfire HRS-8 sub with a SVS SB-1000.
> I'm going to paint the J-29's Stands so here's how my setup looks at the moment...



Do I see two different AV receivers there? Just which electronics are driving your Paradigms?


----------



## BruZZi

KenM10759 said:


> Do I see two different AV receivers there? Just which electronics are driving your Paradigms?


The top one, a Pioneer VSX-90.
The other one is a Pioneer VSX-9700S that I bought more than 20 years ago. Just for decoration. 

.


----------



## darthray

BruZZi said:


> The top one, a Pioneer VSX-90.
> The other one is a Pioneer VSX-9700S that I bought more than 20 years ago. Just for decoration.
> 
> .



Nice set-up, with good symmetry


Do you still use, the Feedback Destroyer?
I use to have one many years ago, for taking care of my peaks and null, on the sub.
Then got replace with an Velodyne SMS-1, and now using Audyssey XT-32.


Ray


----------



## Nick V

The latest & greatest from my main system:


----------



## BruZZi

darthray said:


> Nice set-up, with good symmetry



Thanks. 



> Do you still use, the Feedback Destroyer?
> I use to have one many years ago, for taking care of my peaks and null, on the sub.
> Then got replace with an Velodyne SMS-1, and now using Audyssey XT-32.
> 
> Ray


Not anymore. On my previous apt back in New York, I had couple of nasty peaks and the FD was doing a great job.
Right now I'm just using it to fill up space. Planning on doing some more upgrades and/or add some more components so the current setup is just temporary.


.


----------



## Bplaser

Nice


----------



## ___MIKE___

‘’


----------



## darthray

BruZZi said:


> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Not anymore. On my previous apt back in New York, I have couple of nasty peaks and the FD was doing a great job.
> Right now I'm just using it to fill up space. Planning on doing some more upgrades and/or add some more components so the current setup is just temporary.
> 
> 
> .


 
Good hunting for your next up-grades


The FD, was a nice little unit to have back in the days.
Did enjoy, seeing a picture with it, reminded me of some old memories


Ray


----------



## darthray

___MIKE___ said:


> New to the forum after browsing for a month or so.
> 
> My journey here started a couple of years back with a 42inch tv and a Logitech 2.1 THX thing that has now been relegated to the bedroom.
> 
> Last Christmas saw an upgrade to a Samsung 55inch 4K HDR tv and LG SJ9 soundbar.
> 
> Fast forward a couple of months and an apartment move and the SJ9 is really lacking.
> 
> Having visited a few audio shops I almost bought some B&W speakers but though “hung on, I should research first”. That research took me on a multiple hour soirée venturing into the depths of YouTube and forums to realise what I wanted was SVS.
> 
> Now being based as an expat in the Philippines for a number of years the dealer options for kit is very few and far between, but I happened upon a small company that imports SVS.
> 
> Which bring me up to today, I now have sat in the box SVS Ultra bookshelf’s, acacia wood/resin speaker stands being custom built, some supplies on their way from wirecare.com, multiple meters of cable sat gathering dust until all the bits arrive to make cables and bracket to mount the goggle box on the wall.
> 
> *After my first purchase from said dealer I now have 18% discount on all further SVS purchases so an order has gone in for ultra centre, ultra surrounds, prime elevations. Sub choice is undecided with PSA or SVS.*
> 
> *Special mention should also go to the DIY cable thread on this forum to prompt me into making something unique.*
> 
> Speaker stands will have this finish and will also commission a media cabinet to be made to match.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics as it happens.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 
Looking forward for your next pictures.
Also glad you did found the DIY Speaker thread, this is the one I believe you are talking about;
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/89-sp...auties-how-make-your-own-high-end-cables.html


For the subs, you can't go wrong with either choices.




Ray


----------



## BruZZi

darthray said:


> Good hunting for your next up-grades
> 
> 
> The FD, was a nice little unit to have back in the days.
> Did enjoy, seeing a picture with it, reminded me of some old memories
> 
> 
> Ray



So you might enjoy this... 

Decided to make some changes on the FD so it would look more like a shelf equipment.
I cut the rack bracket and added some feet. Didn't want to make holes so I used velcro to hold the feet in place.
It looks much better IMO. 


































.


----------



## ___MIKE___

;;


----------



## darthray

BruZZi said:


> So you might enjoy this...
> 
> Decided to make some changes on the FD so it would look more like a shelf equipment.
> I cut the rack bracket and added some feet. Didn't want to make holes so I used velcro to hold the feet in place.
> It looks much better IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Ah, the memories


That unit got replace with an SMS-1.
Still have that one, but only use for volume control on my two Tactile Transducer.


Thanks for the pics


Ray


----------



## ___MIKE___

\\


----------



## darthray

___MIKE___ said:


> Picked up the SVS prime satellites and Ultra Centre today. Currently all back in the boxes waiting for the rest of the of the components to arrive.
> 
> Great service from wirecare too, 5 days door to door to the Philippines!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Look like you are getting ready , to also make your own speakers cable


Ray


----------



## trs83

Q Acoustic 2010i's.


----------



## rhale64L7

Well here you go. I said I would be upgrading from my old system to a new one. Here it is. And these Paradigm Persona series speakers are simply incredible. If you haven't heard them in a properly setup room, you owe it to yourselves to hear them. I actually was just moved to tears. They are so real sounding. So gut wrenching. So dynamic that you will be litterally scared at times. They made me and my dog jump. And my heart was pounding. Lol









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## rhale64L7

Another picture









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## darthray

rhale64L7 said:


> Well here you go. I said I would be upgrading from my old system to a new one. Here it is. And these Paradigm Persona series speakers are simply incredible. If you haven't heard them in a properly setup room, you owe it to yourselves to hear them. I actually was just moved to tears. They are so real sounding. So gut wrenching. So dynamic that you will be litterally scared at times. They made me and my dog jump. And my heart was pounding. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk





rhale64L7 said:


> Another picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


 
Really nice room
And nice gear to boot.


But one question.
Can you turn off those ceiling light during a movie, if not, I would find it distracting.


Ray


----------



## sprins

I recently switched out my Velodyne SPLR1500 with crapped out amp for a Bose Pro MB12 sub. It’s a transmission line design. Although it won’t go as deep (on paper) but it’s perfect for my living room. I have thing for pro gear in the house. And I really dig the looks.


----------



## drewTT

How is that Marantz still alive?


----------



## sprins

drewTT said:


> How is that Marantz still alive?


LOL It’s a prepro so it doesn’t get that hot (really). And the stereo rack is metal sheet, so I assume convection does it’s thing.


----------



## rhale64L7

darthray said:


> Really nice room
> And nice gear to boot.
> 
> 
> But one question.
> Can you turn off those ceiling light during a movie, if not, I would find it distracting.
> 
> 
> Ray


Yes and I finally got my remote battery so they are now dimmed down. And are on white so it looks like actual Stars now.

Ron


----------



## Bplaser

Nice set up. What size screen? How many watts go to the main L, R speakers?


----------



## ggg71

Hi everyone,


I'm taking a set of Paradigm Studio (v1) speakers out of mothballs and setting up a new theater room. Studio 80's in the front, 20's in the rear, and CC350 for a center channel. Does anyone have any suggestions for 4 atmos in-ceiling speakers that would pair well with them? Ceiling height is 7'2".



Thanks!


----------



## ___MIKE___

\\


----------



## darthray

___MIKE___ said:


> I’m getting closer, my stands should be ready next week, the will be mirror polished all over and have copper tubes running up the rear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Nice work and out of the ordinary design
Looking forward for future pictures, once done and in place.


Ray


----------



## elzurdo

*superzeros 2.1*

i know about NHT and superzeros since the nineties but they weren't sold in PR. then i started watching the superzeros in amazon, waiting for special deal. it came at last seven months ago when the price dropped from $200/pair to $136. if i had heard them years ago i woulda pay list price no problem at all, they are simply great at reproducing mids and highs. that they don't have any bass below 100 hz or so is not a problem with so many inexpensive subs to choose from. more people should be talking about these nine-inch-tall grrrrreat spurs.


----------



## elzurdo

should read "grrrrreat spkrs"


----------



## fatbulkexpanse

Philharmonic BMR Philharmonitor
Monitor Audio Silver 10
M-Audio BX5 D3


----------



## chosmo

Definitive Technology BP7000SC


----------



## robr6

Not a dedicated HT but more of our family set up.. Great for Movies,Sports and games. Perfect for size of room. 
SONY XBR65X900e
DENON AVRX3100W
PS4 PRO
XBOX ONE 
PS3 FAT
SNES Classic
NES Classic
Sony UBP X800U
NHT SB-1 Center
NHT SB-1 L,R,LR,RR
Monolith 10
Monster THX Subwoofer Cable
Monster THX Flat Wire


----------



## KenM10759

No one posts photos of their setup anymore yet expects us to believe what they've posted??



C'mon man. Get with the program.


----------



## robr6

KenM10759 said:


> No one posts photos of their setup anymore yet expects us to believe what they've posted??
> 
> 
> 
> C'mon man. Get with the program.


tell you what, i have been needing to take a pic, let me see if i can get a good pic tonight.


----------



## KenM10759

I'm just suggesting, not insisting and not complaining. If you go through pages of this thread, many don't have photos. Some because when Photobucket went rogue and started holding people's photos for ransom, most wouldn't pay the ridiculous amount they wanted. Some just never posted photos at all. That kinda takes away the oohs and ahhs, but also the opportunity for an experienced forum member to spot some situation that might be impeding good sound and offer a cheap or free way to correct it.


----------



## carlthess40

Well I posted pics of my speakers and never got a one wow or that sucks or anything 
Lol. Just joking. I’m with you on the photos 
If you say you have it, well then, Let us see them


----------



## robr6

Here are just a few pics of our set up. We definitely love it! The monolith 10 is such a huge improvement over my previous NHT SW10. Super tight when it needs to be, but man for a 10 hits the lows and hits hard.


----------



## elzurdo

my right-hand superzero


----------



## elzurdo

my left-hand superzero


----------



## KenM10759

Those stands ought be sturdy enough! 

How about a photo of the NHT SuperZero's with the grill off? I've not seen them in person so I don't know what size & type of tweeter & other driver(s?) are in them.

I'm curious about which they are and what is the height. I could use a pair of 28" or 30" ones for my office, to get my LS50's off the desk.


----------



## KenM10759

robr6 said:


> Here are just a few pics of our set up. We definitely love it! The monolith 10 is such a huge improvement over my previous NHT SW10. Super tight when it needs to be, but man for a 10 hits the lows and hits hard.


Beautiful setup!

My KEF Kube 10b is a similar 10" sub and like your Monolith (though mine is 2 or 3 times the price at list) these go lower and hit harder than any 10" would have just a few years ago.


----------



## robr6

KenM10759 said:


> Beautiful setup!
> 
> My KEF Kube 10b is a similar 10" sub and like your Monolith (though mine is 2 or 3 times the price at list) these go lower and hit harder than any 10" would have just a few years ago.


Thank you, did install and set up my self... You are right about hitting harder than subs a few years ago. My last sub was rated at 150 rms and at the time I payed i think over $500.00 new.. Do you have pics of your set up and which KEF speakers do you have?


----------



## KenM10759

robr6 said:


> Thank you, did install and set up my self... You are right about hitting harder than subs a few years ago. My last sub was rated at 150 rms and at the time I payed i think over $500.00 new.. Do you have pics of your set up and which KEF speakers do you have?


In my signature is what KEF speakers I have, plus a few that aren't listed. I have ten the house, another (KEF Reference Model 100 center speaker) coming in on Monday from an eBay buy.

I'll get some more-current photos this weekend and post them. I'd posted some a while back, but my system continues to evolve.


----------



## robr6

___MIKE___ said:


> I’m getting closer, my stands should be ready next week, the will be mirror polished all over and have copper tubes running up the rear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Looking great so far but your stands are going to look sick once they are finsihed...


----------



## Shadowed

___MIKE___ said:


> I’m getting closer, my stands should be ready next week, the will be mirror polished all over and have copper tubes running up the rear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Very Nice, do you have a build thread ?


----------



## ___MIKE___

\\


----------



## ___MIKE___

==


----------



## toddwz

Home theater was built by previous home owner.

Front LCR: 3 Phase Technology PC-3's
Surrounds and Rear: Boston Acoustics (Already mounted on the wall.)
Future sub: Monolith 8
Future Atmos: Canton 465 in ceiling

A lot of Boston Acoustics speakers for whole house audio.


----------



## rhale64L7

I love Phase Tech speakers. I used to have 9.1's with 3.1 center and 1.1 for the rears. Absolutely amazing bubble of sound.

Ron


----------



## darthray

___MIKE___ said:


> After the suggestion of a build thread
> 
> Non ideal space for home cinema - My Build
> https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...m/forum/showthread.php?t=2994770&share_type=t
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Thanks for the link


Look very nice!


Ray


----------



## mcrabbitman

Hello all. I've been lurking for about a month & finally decided to join.


My speaker setup is mostly old school stuff that I decided to resurrect after using a HTIB for the past decade (of course I had to add some new tech to keep up with the times.)

Front L & R: Kenwood LS-407B
Center: Canton GLE 456
Rear L & R: Bose 301 Series II
Sub: MTX PSW-101B
AVR: Integra DRX-5

I currently have a new subwoofer on order: Rythmik L22

After a lot of research I'm debating whether to replace the LS-407Bs with a set of Philharmonic BMRs - but the LS-407Bs sound great after a refoam & recap - they're just bulky (but look great w/ no covers.)


----------



## RagtopFE

mcrabbitman said:


> Hello all. I've been lurking for about a month & finally decided to join.
> 
> 
> My speaker setup is mostly old school stuff that I decided to resurrect after using a HTIB for the past decade (of course I had to add some new tech to keep up with the times.)
> 
> Front L & R: Kenwood LS-407B
> Center: Canton GLE 456
> Rear L & R: Bose 301 Series II
> Sub: MTX PSW-101B
> AVR: Integra DRX-5
> 
> I currently have a new subwoofer on order: Rythmik L22
> 
> After a lot of research I'm debating whether to replace the LS-407Bs with a set of Philharmonic BMRs - but the LS-407Bs sound great after a refoam & recap - they're just bulky (but look great w/ no covers.)


Welcome aboard. Lots of good stuff on these forum threads.


----------



## imran211k

I have polk Audio speakers with a Pioneer Receiver. They are 65W and I thought they wouldnt be sufficient but they can absolutely rock the house, louder than I would ever need them to be.


----------



## sprins

drewTT said:


> How is that Marantz still alive?



Ok, I took your passive aggressive advice anyway  and opened things up.


----------



## jdwilson2005

New a/v nut here. Here are my setups. Suggestions?

*Downstairs family area, 3.0, 80% music, 20% kids movies and sports:*








L/R - Martin Logan Edge in-walls
C - Martin Logan Motion 8i (only for tv/movies)
Audio-Technica LP120 Turntable
Samsung 55" LED 1080p
Sony STR-DN850

*Dedicated 5.1.2 theater room:*
















5.1 Pioneer Andrew Jones collection (yes, I know I need to upgrade)
2 Polk RC80i in-ceilings for Atmos
Epson Powerlite 5040UB
Silver Ticket 110" screen (yes, I know I need to upgrade)
Sony STR-DN1080
Sony UBP-X800 4k blu-ray player


----------



## KenM10759

New "budget" system for the guest room, I tried to stay under $500 so went with used and "already had it, wasn't using it" equipment.


AV receiver: Denon AVR-1912 (Had gifted to son in 12/2015 when I got my NAD T758, he gave it back when he got a Marantz SR5011) $0
Music Streamer: Bluesound Vault 2 (redundant on main system since adding BlueOS kit to NAD T758 in 6/2017) $0
Main L-R speakers: Hafler 300 pair (1989 vintage from, from the Boston MA Craigslist, reminds me of the Hafler 200's I bought in '89) $200
Center Speaker: KEF Reference Model 100 (1997-1998 vintage, from eBay) $115
Surrounds: KEF iQ10 pair (gift from son in 2014, my first KEF's. I'd told how in '89 I wanted some but couldn't afford 'em) $0
Subwoofer: Miller & Kresiel V-90 (age unknown, from US Audiomart. Bought because oak veneer match mains and it's a good box. Getting a Dayton driver & amp upgrade) $150

Total so far is $465, so under for now. Truthfully, if I go ahead with the subwoofer upgrade it'll just about double.


----------



## Nick V

KenM10759 said:


> New "budget" system for the guest room, I tried to stay under $500 so went with used and "already had it, wasn't using it" equipment.
> 
> 
> AV receiver: Denon AVR-1912 (Had gifted to son in 12/2015 when I got my NAD T758, he gave it back when he got a Marantz SR5011) $0
> Music Streamer: Bluesound Vault 2 (redundant on main system since adding BlueOS kit to NAD T758 in 6/2017) $0
> Main L-R speakers: Hafler 300 pair (1989 vintage from, from the Boston MA Craigslist, reminds me of the Hafler 200's I bought in '89) $200
> Center Speaker: KEF Reference Model 100 (1997-1998 vintage, from eBay) $115
> Surrounds: KEF iQ10 pair (gift from son in 2014, my first KEF's. I'd told how in '89 I wanted some but couldn't afford 'em) $0
> Subwoofer: Miller & Kresiel V-90 (age unknown, from US Audiomart. Bought because oak veneer match mains and it's a good box. Getting a Dayton driver & amp upgrade) $150
> 
> Total so far is $465, so under for now. Truthfully, if I go ahead with the subwoofer upgrade it'll just about double.


Nice little system!

I went the other way recently. My wife wasn't very impressed with my "a system for every room" approach so I surprised her by downsizing our master bedroom system.

I went from Polk Audio LSi9's powered by an Anthem MRX-300 receiver (as a room correction preamp/DAC) and 4 channels of an Anthem PVA-7 amp passively bi-amping the LSi9s.

I sold that system off and picked up a Dali Kubik One active soundbar system. I kept the Martin Logan Dynamo 700 subwoofer (the Dali has an 80Hz high/low pass filter that activates when a subwoofer is plugged in). 

The new system actually still sounds really good (I never did any serious music listening in the bedroom anyway) and my wife was really happy with the new aesthetic.


----------



## KenM10759

Nick V said:


> Nice little system!
> 
> I went the other way recently. My wife wasn't very impressed with my "a system for every room" approach so I surprised her by downsizing our master bedroom system.
> 
> I went from Polk Audio LSi9's powered by an Anthem MRX-300 receiver (as a room correction preamp/DAC) and 4 channels of an Anthem PVA-7 amp passively bi-amping the LSi9s.
> 
> I sold that system off and picked up a Dali Kubik One active soundbar system. I kept the Martin Logan Dynamo 700 subwoofer (the Dali has an 80Hz high/low pass filter that activates when a subwoofer is plugged in).
> 
> The new system actually still sounds really good (I never did any serious music listening in the bedroom anyway) and my wife was really happy with the new aesthetic.


I bet it does sound pretty good. Soundbars never got any respect from me until about 18 months ago when I helped my sister select and install a Bluesound Pulse Soundbar in her & her husband's condo. Shockingly good for music!!

My guest room is a medium sized room at about 15' x 18' with an 8-1/2' ceiling. Contrary to your use, that room will have me in there frequently when I want to listen to music or watch a movie. That's why I wanted some decent speakers and (will have) a fairly good sub. Of course guests will be wowed. I'll get another Harmony Elite remote for up there to make it simple for anyone to use.


----------



## MajorTendonitis

EngenZerO said:


> The SB13 was the only part of the purchase that I kinda did not consult with her. I told her it would be tasteful and not like my old SVS cylinder in my apartment.
> 
> I do have the SB13 on the Sound path Isolation Feet and it really helps provide that clean sound.
> 
> Also I think she doesn't mind it because it worked with our couch layout. I probably could have gotten away with a PB13 Ultra, but that was probably pushing it. So it's out of sight, out of mind, until you hear it rumble the room.
> 
> EDIT: That shot of the TV was before I ended up nixing the IR blasters in favor of a Harmony Elite. Also attached a quick other photo of how we managed the hub, baluns, and OCB in a SnapAV Versa Box Pro.


That patch panel behind the flat screen is a neat idea. Can you share where you purchaced that ? 
I have to figure out how to get my HDMI out of my wall,and at the same time have it go in with my lg oled as I’m wall mounting it. Does it interfere with the wall mount at all ?


----------



## Nick V

KenM10759 said:


> I bet it does sound pretty good. Soundbars never got any respect from me until about 18 months ago when I helped my sister select and install a Bluesound Pulse Soundbar in her & her husband's condo. Shockingly good for music!! ...


Yes, I'm actually blown away by this Dali Kubik One. 

The thing that I like about it, is that's is basically a pair of decent bookshelf speakers built into a single aluminum enclosure. It uses "real" mid woofers and real tweeters, contrary to many soundbars out there. I also like that it has an integral 80Hz high/low pass filter that activates automatically when a subwoofer is plugged in (which lowers distortion and increases SPL capabilities). It end up being a really nice little active 3-way system.


----------



## scrufy

My system is in a state of change as I’m awaiting the best upgrade I’ve done in years to be delivered.
As of today:
Onkyo nr5009 receiver
Chromecast ultra
Panasonic 4kBR UHD player
Xbox one s.
Plex server on win laptop with 6tb external drive.
Sharp 70” 3d / 4k tv 
SVS SB2000 sub
4 x PSB Image B for front and rear with PSB I think C5 center.
I just ordered a pair of PSB Imagine T3 for the front and the current fronts will go to front wide duty.
I really love the sound but it needs more mids and mid/bass and the T3s are just amazing.
I have a Garrard tt in a box in the garage to go back in but for me, i like good sound but I’m not an audiophile so the chromecast streams in HQ do sound good enough and my flac rips are ok as well.


----------



## ___MIKE___

;;


----------



## darthray

___MIKE___ said:


> Getting closer to the end game, picked up last Friday pb13 ultra and ultra surrounds along with soundpath feet. Still very much work in progress, still waiting on a piece of furniture, ac infinity and me to drill some holes for the surrounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Like the set-up


Very nice job on the speaker cables, and notice, you also made one for your display
Thanks for the pics.


Ray


----------



## rhale64L7

Well decisions, decisions.









Ron


----------



## BruZZi

rhale64L7 said:


> Well decisions, decisions.https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180831/e7120db1dcce840bcb42511f1b51fd06.jpg
> 
> Ron



The Revels look more mean !!! 

.


----------



## ___MIKE___

==


----------



## Nick V

rhale64L7 said:


> Well decisions, decisions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron



Have you measured them both? I started out with Paradigm (Monitor 11's then moved to Studio 100v5's) but I would suspect the Revel's measure much better, for what that's worth to you.


----------



## laserjock II

rhale64L7 said:


> Well decisions, decisions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron


The Revel look awesome. 

I suspect it might be a hard choice but with the front ports and the bigger presence, I’d choose the Revel.


----------



## darthray

___MIKE___ said:


> Thanks for the kind words.
> 
> My finger tips were properly sore after that. *I did cheat in places though, where the trunking is for the front heights, I've only done the top 8inches and then did the same but a little longer out the bottom.*
> 
> I went to drill the holes for ultra surround yesterday and realised I don't have any mounting screws for the wall so the speakers went back in the box for another day.
> 
> The speaker stands I had made I wasn't happy with so bought some B&W stands for the interim whilst I choose another joiner.
> 
> I'm hating the mess right now of the cables at the back and not having the right table in place, but I reckon another month and I'm done.
> 
> Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


 
Nothing wrong with that 

I did the same for my front 3, before going into the wall (picture available on my Theater link on my signature, first page).
also because, I think it would not pass the fire Code, inside the wall.


Ray


----------



## rhale64L7

Well the Paradigm measure very well in my room. Haven't measured the Revel's yet. Tomorrow is the day. So far my wife said the Revel's make you want to go to sleep. The Paradigm Persona's make you happy. That's how she explained the sound difference. The Paradigm are so real sounding. And so articulate. Fast,fast,fast!!! They do sound really good. The Revel's are a bit smoother up top. But the mid-range is a little to recessed. I actually had a hard time making out the words of a whole song. Not so with the Paradigm. And the for those that think the Paradigm are a lot smaller that is not the case. They are much deeper than the Revel's. And the build quality is stunning. Actually they look like 10grand a pair speakers. The Revel's don't. I have nothing against either one. But the Paradigm Persona's are the clear winner in the looks like they cost a lot department.

Ron


----------



## darthray

rhale64L7 said:


> Well the Paradigm measure very well in my room. Haven't measured the Revel's yet. Tomorrow is the day. So far my wife said the Revel's make you want to go to sleep. The Paradigm Persona's make you happy. That's how she explained the sound difference. The Paradigm are so real sounding. And so articulate. Fast,fast,fast!!! They do sound really good. The Revel's are a bit smoother up top. But the mid-range is a little to recessed. I actually had a hard time making out the words of a whole song. Not so with the Paradigm. And the for those that think the Paradigm are a lot smaller that is not the case. They are much deeper than the Revel's. And the build quality is stunning. Actually they look like 10grand a pair speakers. The Revel's don't. I have nothing against either one. But the Paradigm Persona's are the clear winner in the looks like they cost a lot department.
> 
> Ron


 
Sound to me, your heart and your sound preference is leaning a lot toward the Paradigm.


Measuring speakers does not always tell the whole story, when it come to what sound better, when it come to someone preference.
I bet you a nickel, that you will end up keeping the Paradigm.


Enjoy


Ray


----------



## rhale64L7

Let me first say I am far from a Paradigm fanboy. I have never liked Paradigm speakers. Now that that's out of the way. 

Well I had two audiophile buddies come over to hear both speakers. Without me telling them which I preferred within one song one said he had made up his mind. And further listening confirmed it even more. He was the first in the sweet spot. Then the other after about three songs had came to the same conclusion. And yes you were right. The Paradigm Persona's in my room sounded much better. They are so articulate. From the highs to the lows they image extremely good. The bass is really tight like a sealed speaker. 

My wife the other day summed it up perfectly. She said they both sound really good. She said the Revel's make you want to sleep. The Paradigm Persona's make you happy. Better words could not be spoken. They were both moved to where they sounded best. They were not like the picture I sent. 

With the Revel's it seemed you lost some information in the music. Like the echo of an instrument. Or the slow carried out breathing of a singer. The pluck of an guitar. The Revel's just sounded a little boring in comparison. The Revel's went a little deeper down low. But the Paradigm Persona's bass is much more articulate. Not only can you here the bass note. You can hear the finger plucking the string. 

We unanimously liked the Paradigm Persona's in my room with my gear. And yes we we're all over 50 but my hearing is really good. Better than most 30 year olds. And yes my hearing was measured. My wife's is very good also. 

I am so glad I did this. I wanted to not have second thoughts on my speaker purchase. I was always wondering with some of the negativity surrounding the Paradigm Persona's. And I know I picked a very good speaker to compare them too. So now I know I have found my forever speakers. I don't know why all the negative comments about them. But at this point I don't care. I think people just need to not have such a negative stigma about Paradigm building a world class speaker. We all know Revel can do it. They have consistently produced them. But now Paradigm needs to be added to that
list. 

So now pictures of my speakers. And by the way the center channel rew graph overlays the left and right graphs almost perfectly as it sits. So this is how it will stay.

Ron


----------



## darthray

rhale64L7 said:


> Let me first say I am far from a Paradigm fanboy. I have never liked Paradigm speakers. Now that that's out of the way.
> 
> Well I had two audiophile buddies come over to hear both speakers. Without me telling them which I preferred within one song one said he had made up his mind. And further listening confirmed it even more. He was the first in the sweet spot. Then the other after about three songs had came to the same conclusion. And yes you were right. The Paradigm Persona's in my room sounded much better. They are so articulate. From the highs to the lows they image extremely good. The bass is really tight like a sealed speaker.
> 
> My wife the other day summed it up perfectly. She said they both sound really good. She said the Revel's make you want to sleep. The Paradigm Persona's make you happy. Better words could not be spoken. They were both moved to where they sounded best. They were not like the picture I sent.
> 
> With the Revel's it seemed you lost some information in the music. Like the echo of an instrument. Or the slow carried out breathing of a singer. The pluck of an guitar. The Revel's just sounded a little boring in comparison. The Revel's went a little deeper down low. But the Paradigm Persona's bass is much more articulate. Not only can you here the bass note. You can hear the finger plucking the string.
> 
> *We unanimously liked the Paradigm Persona's in my room with my gear*. And yes we we're all over 50 but my hearing is really good. Better than most 30 year olds. And yes my hearing was measured. My wife's is very good also.
> 
> *I am so glad I did this*. I wanted to not have second thoughts on my speaker purchase. I was always wondering with some of the negativity surrounding the Paradigm Persona's. *And I know I picked a very good speaker to compare them too. So now I know I have found my forever speakers.* I don't know why all the negative comments about them. But at this point I don't care. I think people just need to not have such a negative stigma about Paradigm building a world class speaker. We all know Revel can do it. They have consistently produced them. But now Paradigm needs to be added to that
> list.
> 
> So now pictures of my speakers. *And by the way the center channel rew graph overlays the left and right graphs almost perfectly as it sits. So this is how it will stay.*
> 
> Ron


 
You did the time to compare them, and that's a good thing to do.
Also, that bookshelf as a center, should work very good, since it is sitting the way it is suppose to be (not on it's side), also all your front 3 speakers twitter are almost perfect to each other for height wise. As your REQ show in it's reading.


And, Thanks for the new picture 

All I can say, is congratulation on your new purchase, and not least Enjoy!


Ray


----------



## Nick V

Interesting comparison for sure!

On second though, I suppose the Paradigm should have the advantage in the midrange due to that beryllium midrange driver. They both use their own version of a Be tweeter, and I'm not sure who's midbass/bass drivers are better, but I believe the Revel uses a customized version of the SB Acoustics ceramic coated aluminum drivers in that design.

I'm loving the sound of my new speakers with ScanSpeak Be tweeters, but I'm sure the sound of that material varies significantly with the variety of different drivers and implementations.


----------



## rhale64L7

Here is the side view picture of the Persona's and in the background is the Revel's. That I promised I would send.









Ron


----------



## darthray

rhale64L7 said:


> Here is the side view picture of the Persona's and in the background is the Revel's. That I promised I would send.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron


 
Very nice finish.


My aperion Verus Grand towers, in piano black have the same, except for the color.
The only down side, dust show very easily, but once all polish, the look is  


Ray


----------



## BruZZi

rhale64L7 said:


> Here is the side view picture of the Persona's and in the background is the Revel's. That I promised I would send.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron





They're blue !!! 

I thought (by the pics you posted) the bluish color was a reflection of the lights on top of the Persona's... 

​


----------



## ___MIKE___

‘’


----------



## rhale64L7

Nothing other than my microfiber mits


___MIKE___ said:


> What are people using on the gloss fines he's other than a microfiber?
> 
> Is there anything suggested that would add a little protection?
> 
> Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


Ron


----------



## Bplaser

BruZZi said:


> rhale64L7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the side view picture of the Persona's and in the background is the Revel's. That I promised I would send.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're blue !!! /forum/images/smilies/rolleyes.gif/forum/images/smilies/rolleyes.gif/forum/images/smilies/rolleyes.gif
> 
> I thought (by the pics you posted) the bluish color was a reflection of the lights on top of the Persona's... /forum/images/smilies/biggrin.gif/forum/images/smilies/biggrin.gif/forum/images/smilies/biggrin.gif
> 
> ​
Click to expand...

Great looking love the blue now you have me wanting to go back to towers. 
BP


----------



## Bplaser

Latest beginning of of the new system blue tape on the wall are outlines for 90 inch screen


----------



## laserjock II

___MIKE___ said:


> What are people using on the gloss fines he's other than a microfiber?
> 
> Is there anything suggested that would add a little protection?
> 
> Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


 Automotive wax


----------



## Hoots

Bird's Eye Maple 7 speakers w/2 black subs

L/R Onix Ref 3 w/Ninja crossovers and cabinet dampening
C Onix Ref 100 w/Ninja mod
Sides Onix Ref 2
Rears Onix Ref 1


2 Subs: MFW-15 cabinet w/Seaton Sound woofers and amps


----------



## darthray

Hoots said:


> Bird's Eye Maple 7 speakers w/2 black subs
> 
> L/R Onix Ref 3 w/Ninja crossovers and cabinet dampening
> C Onix Ref 100 w/Ninja mod
> Sides Onix Ref 2
> Rears Onix Ref 1
> 
> 
> 2 Subs: MFW-15 cabinet w/Seaton Sound woofers and amps



Any pictures?
We love pictures around here


Ray


----------



## wings49

Running a 6.2.4 setup:


Golden Ear Triton 5
Paradigm Prestige 55c (gloss black)
Paradigm Studio ADP 590 V5
Paradigm Millenia 20
4 x Polk TSI Ceiling speakers
2 x Paradigm PW2200 Sub


Marantz SR6012 or Denon AVR X4400h
Emotiva XPA 5


currently using the 6012 and swapping in the denon tonight


----------



## Out-Of-Phase

Ultralinear
Speakerlab 3
Speakerlab 7
B&W 801 Matrix Series 2


----------



## Surge2018

See description in my signature:

Still waiting for mercury vacuum tube rectifiers for the field coil power supplies.


----------



## KenM10759

wings49 said:


> Running a 6.2.4 setup:
> 
> 
> Golden Ear Triton 5
> Paradigm Prestige 55c (gloss black)
> Paradigm Studio ADP 590 V5
> Paradigm Millenia 20
> 4 x Polk TSI Ceiling speakers
> 2 x Paradigm PW2200 Sub
> 
> 
> Marantz SR6012 or Denon AVR X4400h
> Emotiva XPA 5
> 
> 
> currently using the 6012 and swapping in the denon tonight


That seems an unusual setup. Do you run a center front and center rear, or a phantom center with surrounds and rears? I didn't know we still had receivers that could be configured for a center rear.


----------



## wings49

6.1 isn't unheard of. receiver asks if using 1 or 2 surround back speakers. prompts to use left rear surround channel for this purpose. my room has a back wall that is not ideal for 2 surround back so I chose to go with just 1


----------



## laserjock II

wings49 said:


> 6.1 isn't unheard of. receiver asks if using 1 or 2 surround back speakers. prompts to use left rear surround channel for this purpose. my room has a back wall that is not ideal for 2 surround back so I chose to go with just 1


The back gets “matrixed” ?


----------



## darthray

Surge2018 said:


> See description in my signature:
> 
> Still waiting for mercury vacuum tube rectifiers for the field coil power supplies.



Thank for posting and the picture
 this is very old school, and I like it 



Ray


----------



## darthray

KenM10759 said:


> That seems an *unusual setup*. Do you run a center front and center rear, or a phantom center with surrounds and rears? I didn't know we still had receivers that could be configured for a center rear.


 
Unusual, not really. 

Many run their system, without a Center, and others also have one back surround. 
I prefer 7.1 or .2.4, been my preference.
But all configurations, can be set within those modern AVR/AVP.


Ray


----------



## Hoots

darthray said:


> Any pictures?
> We love pictures around here
> 
> 
> Ray


Here are two pics:

FRONT: 65" ZT Plasma w/Onix Ref 3s & 100 Ninja plus Seaton Sound subs
SURROUNDS: Onix Ref 2 and 1


Record overflow spilling out of closet behind door and into room


----------



## johnnygrandis

Cant remember if I have posted here before but my Brand is Arendal Sound from Norway in a 7.2.4 setup 

My little cave:


----------



## Bplaser

Center rear no problem cxa5100 got it goin now


----------



## darthray

johnnygrandis said:


> Cant remember if I have posted here before but my Brand is Arendal Sound from Norway in a 7.2.4 setup
> 
> My little cave:



Daddy like!!!


Nice gloss speakers, with outrigger, also on the Center stand.


Ray


----------



## BruZZi

I'm still undecided about what to do with the J-29's stands. 

In the meantime, I made a DIY isolation platform for my SVS SB-1000.


----------



## darthray

BruZZi said:


> I'm still undecided about what to do with the J-29's stands.
> 
> In the meantime, I made a DIY isolation platform for my SVS SB-1000.



Very nice, thanks for posting those pictures


Ray


----------



## 900HP

I have vintage JBL L7 mains, a JBL Professional 3677 screen channel, and JBL Professional 9300 surrounds. The subs are DIY Soundgroup Stonehenge cabinets with Dayton RSS460HO 18" drivers. A friend of mine who is an audio engineer came and went through speaker placement and angle, phase alignment, crossover and filter settings, eq settings, room treatment and probably other things I can't think of . The end result is it sounds simply amazing.


----------



## darthray

900HP said:


> I have vintage JBL L7 mains, a JBL Professional 3677 screen channel, and JBL Professional 9300 surrounds. The subs are DIY Soundgroup Stonehenge cabinets with Dayton RSS460HO 18" drivers. A friend of mine who is an audio engineer came and went through speaker placement and angle, phase alignment, crossover and filter settings, eq settings, room treatment and probably other things I can't think of . The end result is it sounds simply amazing.


 
Thanks for posting, and also including this picture 

Does your room is actually kind of round, or was is just the wide camera angle shot?


Ray


----------



## 900HP

darthray said:


> Thanks for posting, and also including this picture
> 
> Does your room is actually kind of round, or was is just the wide camera angle shot?
> 
> 
> Ray


Just the panorama shot, here's a normal one









From the front


----------



## darthray

900HP said:


> Just the panorama shot, here's a normal one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the front



Look very good, thank for the new pictures


I must say, that I am surprise that your friend, use an angle for the subs.


Ray


----------



## 900HP

darthray said:


> Look very good, thank for the new pictures
> 
> 
> I must say, that I am surprise that your friend, use an angle for the subs.
> 
> 
> Ray


That's what the room wanted. We tried moving them to different locations and angles. The wider we placed them the more intense the sound became at the MLP but at the expense of no-bass anywhere else. By moving them towards the center and toeing them approx 30º, we now have even bass coverage at all 8 listening positions (within 1 or 2 db)......... You can sit anywhere in my theater and have great sound, not just the MLP 

edit: by the way, this was all modeled before any speakers were placed, we just had to prove it out. The room reacted very closely to the model.


----------



## RogerJP

Hi - first post, Roger from rural England signing in.

Present set-up used primarily for TV (95%) and NAS based (owned!) MP3s (95% of the rest) - with very occasional radio, is Sonos - a PLAYBAR doing centre and fronts, a SUB doing, er, sub - anda pair of Play 1: for surrounds.

The present room is around 14' square and the sound is fine all round - has served me very well for several years. However, we are soon moving to a house where the main TV in the room we will mostly live in is much bigger (~30' wide and 20' deep) which I suspect the Sonos system may struggle with, and in any case the surrounds will have to be ceiling-mounted (or front stage-projected). I will ask in the main forum for recommendations.

Thanks for having me.


----------



## MajorTendonitis

All paradigm. I have the last studio series released . A CC690 V5 centre channel , and all four surrounds are Studio 100 V5’s . My paradigm PW2200 is having some issues ,as it only passes bass below 50hz , so I bought a recently discontinued DSP-3200 to replace it .
If I don’t like the new sub , I’ll put it in my home gym and buy an SVS maybe .If I did it all again I think I’d try another brand for all the speakers . 

I actually wish I built all my speakers myself . I have the equipment,so it would have just been a matter of getting the right components. We used to get some really good sales on one inch MDF , and they would have weighed a ton . 

A side note. It sounded awesome right up until I recently removed my Marantz system and went to Anthem . Now it’s gone seriously downhill .
Like an 8K downgrade, but I’m still making adjustments. Funny as it took me mere minutes to get the Marantz sounding awesome .

These pics are a month old and don’t show the new audio gear. Future upgrades will be wall mounting the flat screen and raising the centre channel to an inch below the flat screen . I may build a new stand that is lower so that the CC690 can sit on it . Maybe have bluray storage drawers underneath


----------



## KenM10759

MajorTendonitis said:


> All paradigm. I have the last studio series released . A CC690 V5 centre channel , and all four surrounds are Studio 100 V5’s . My paradigm PW2200 is having some issues ,as it only passes bass below 50hz , so I bought a recently discontinued DSP-3200 to replace it .
> If I don’t like the new sub , I’ll put it in my home gym and buy an SVS maybe .If I did it all again I think I’d try another brand for all the speakers .
> 
> I actually wish I built all my speakers myself . I have the equipment,so it would have just been a matter of getting the right components. We used to get some really good sales on one inch MDF , and they would have weighed a ton .
> 
> *A side note. It sounded awesome right up until I recently removed my Marantz system and went to Anthem . Now it’s gone seriously downhill .
> Like an 8K downgrade, but I’m still making adjustments. Funny as it took me mere minutes to get the Marantz sounding awesome .*
> 
> These pics are a month old and don’t show the new audio gear. Future upgrades will be wall mounting the flat screen and raising the centre channel to an inch below the flat screen . I may build a new stand that is lower so that the CC690 can sit on it . Maybe have bluray storage drawers underneath


What is the problem? Which Marantz did you have before and how much time have you spent with the ARC II system? That's a really very good calibration system, far better than Audyssey IMO.


----------



## MajorTendonitis

KenM10759 said:


> What is the problem? Which Marantz did you have before and how much time have you spent with the ARC II system? That's a really very good calibration system, far better than Audyssey IMO.


I have the marantz av7005 pre pro and the mm7055 marantz amplifier. The pre Pro doesn’t pass 4K ,so I thought it was time for an upgrade . 
I could have saved myself a lot of grief by just buying a Marantz av7704 and been done with it .
I have no idea how to explain this, but even at low volumes the Anthem is causing my ears to plug up. The same feeling when you come down a mountain and have to chew gum to relieve it . My tinnitus is acting up really bad in my right ear also . I have no explanation how this is happening at lower listening levels than I typically listened to with the Marantz ,but it’s happening. 
The Anthem sounds terrible with room correction,just dead , so I bypass it . Just utter garbage imo . I do think I’m hearing a little more detail with movies since the Anthem upgrade though. Of course with arc off . 
As for music CD’s , there plain dead sounding with arc on . Like removing the dynamic range and transient response . May as well listen to mp3s at there lowest bit rate .

I’ve spent weeks screwing with this system with several mike location attempts , and no success . Always sounds substantially better with ARC off .
The Marantz took me all of 20 minutes to get going ,and sounded great imo . Just a huge financial mistake on my part is all. I can’t even stand Anthem amplifiers,as I can hear a buzzing from there front mounted toroidal coils . They shipped another MCA525 amp and same issue .
A power conditioner did not lesson the buzzing ,non did plugging into my neighbors house . Funny thing is I’m the only one that can hear the buzzing from 12 feet away ,as others have to be a few inches from the amp to hear it .
So yes ,we’re less than impressed with anthem . Would never buy there speakers again at this point either .


----------



## KenM10759

MajorTendonitis said:


> I have the marantz av7005 pre pro and the mm7055 marantz amplifier. The pre Pro doesn’t pass 4K ,so I thought it was time for an upgrade .
> I could have saved myself a lot of grief by just buying a Marantz av7704 and been done with it .
> I have no idea how to explain this, but even at low volumes the Anthem is causing my ears to plug up. The same feeling when you come down a mountain and have to chew gum to relieve it . My tinnitus is acting up really bad in my right ear also . I have no explanation how this is happening at lower listening levels than I typically listened to with the Marantz ,but it’s happening.
> The Anthem sounds terrible with room correction,just dead , so I bypass it . Just utter garbage imo . I do think I’m hearing a little more detail with movies since the Anthem upgrade though. Of course with arc off .
> As for music CD’s , there plain dead sounding with arc on . Like removing the dynamic range and transient response . May as well listen to mp3s at there lowest bit rate .
> 
> I’ve spent weeks screwing with this system with several mike location attempts , and no success . Always sounds substantially better with ARC off .
> The Marantz took me all of 20 minutes to get going ,and sounded great imo . Just a huge financial mistake on my part is all. I can’t even stand Anthem amplifiers,as I can hear a buzzing from there front mounted toroidal coils . They shipped another MCA525 amp and same issue .
> A power conditioner did not lesson the buzzing ,non did plugging into my neighbors house . Funny thing is I’m the only one that can hear the buzzing from 12 feet away ,as others have to be a few inches from the amp to hear it .
> So yes ,we’re less than impressed with anthem . Would never buy there speakers again at this point either .


You should consider picking up a Umike-1 and downloading REW so you could measure your system response with it, both with ARC engaged and off. Something seems really strange, as I've never heard of anyone having such problems with Anthem AVM60 and ARC II. The amp is another issue altogether. It seems that's just not a good amp design.


----------



## MajorTendonitis

KenM10759 said:


> You should consider picking up a Umike-1 and downloading REW so you could measure your system response with it, both with ARC engaged and off. Something seems really strange, as I've never heard of anyone having such problems with Anthem AVM60 and ARC II. The amp is another issue altogether. It seems that's just not a good amp design.


Well I installed my paradigm dsp3200, and ran arc again . Still not impressed and bypassed ARC yet again . Just too bland and mp3 like . It sounds better than it did previously,but still unexceptable with ARC on . It’s a little bright in the highs with ARC off, but I can live with it,and it sounds pretty darn good as is .
I will look into your recommendations though


----------



## Williams2

KenM10759 said:


> You should consider picking up a Umike-1 and downloading REW so you could measure your system response with it, both with ARC engaged and off. Something seems really strange, as I've never heard of anyone having such problems with Anthem AVM60 and ARC II. The amp is another issue altogether. It seems that's just not a good amp design.


ARC is great and shouldn’t have to use other measuring equipment to get it to work properly. Instead of spending more money on equipment, what about having your dealer come and calibrate it? I have an Anthem MRX520 and a PW amp with ARC, and have always heard improvements. Sometimes it’s a subtle difference and sometimes it’s a big improvement, depending on the room it’s in. When watching movies now there is nothing in the sound output that catches your attention unless it’s supposed to, it’s all smooth and seamless. I do have the treble turned down to -3db but I have sensitive ears and speakers that are a little on the bright side.


----------



## KenM10759

I'm only suggesting he get the $90-$100 Umik-1 & free REW to see if it gets wildly different measurements than ARC. Something seems very wrong and ARC won't find it if it's the faulty thing causing it.


----------



## Williams2

KenM10759 said:


> I'm only suggesting he get the $90-$100 Umik-1 & free REW to see if it gets wildly different measurements than ARC. Something seems very wrong and ARC won't find it if it's the faulty thing causing it.


True enough. I’d still get the dealer over first to see if something is being missed with the set up or calibration.


----------



## MajorTendonitis

KenM10759 said:


> I'm only suggesting he get the $90-$100 Umik-1 & free REW to see if it gets wildly different measurements than ARC. Something seems very wrong and ARC won't find it if it's the faulty thing causing it.


I’m in for a better Mike . Don’t know if the software works that way though,because in ARC you must keep finding there calibrated mike to start ?

This new system will never compare to what I has before regardless though . Not a good example ,but when watching newer YouTube music videos the Marantz was fantastic . The Anthem is horrible for audio in the surrounds and can’t compete to Marantzs processing. I had such nice immersion before . I pretty much lost all the way around imo


----------



## KenM10759

MajorTendonitis said:


> I’m in for a better Mike . Don’t know if the software works that way though,because in ARC you must keep finding there calibrated mike to start ?
> 
> This new system will never compare to what I has before regardless though . Not a good example ,but when watching newer YouTube music videos the Marantz was fantastic . The Anthem is horrible for audio in the surrounds and can’t compete to Marantzs processing. I had such nice immersion before . I pretty much lost all the way around imo


If you read up on REW, it can use the calibration file of a Umik-1. The Umik-1 and REW would be a completely stand-alone measuring tool to the Anthem ARC, so you would readily see if the measurements of the two systems are very close...or dramatically different. If they are widely varied, you have choices of either getting something else (Marantz AV8805?) or just pick up a MiniDSP unit and use it together with the Anthem in its "direct" mode.


----------



## MajorTendonitis

:frown:I


KenM10759 said:


> If you read up on REW, it can use the calibration file of a Umik-1. The Umik-1 and REW would be a completely stand-alone measuring tool to the Anthem ARC, so you would readily see if the measurements of the two systems are very close...or dramatically different. If they are widely varied, you have choices of either getting something else (Marantz AV8805?) or just pick up a MiniDSP unit and use it together with the Anthem in its "direct" mode.


Wow you guys sure know your stuff . I never thought I’d get things this complicated. As you guys mentioned , I should try and coax my dealer over first and see if I’m missing something.

I’m pretty happy with the sound *without* ARC , but it’s worth a try . My biggest complaint is my music videos are no where near the sound they were on the rear channels . Putting Dolby on or ARC makes things worse ,so I have to run it on Cinema and ARC off . 
I swear Marantz has a better sound processing system


----------



## Williams2

MajorTendonitis said:


> :frown:I
> 
> Wow you guys sure know your stuff . I never thought I’d get things this complicated. As you guys mentioned , I should try and coax my dealer over first and see if I’m missing something.
> 
> I’m pretty happy with the sound *without* ARC , but it’s worth a try . My biggest complaint is my music videos are no where near the sound they were on the rear channels . Putting Dolby on or ARC makes things worse ,so I have to run it on Cinema and ARC off .
> I swear Marantz has a better sound processing system


 I’m pretty sure either something is being missed or you happened to get a faulty unit. Either way your problem should be fixed. Getting a dealer over might also confirm if you need to return it for a new one. With the experiences I’ve had with ARC and from what I’ve read on these forums about Anthem and ARC, you should be having a much better experience than you are.


----------



## MajorTendonitis

Williams2 said:


> I’m pretty sure either something is being missed or you happened to get a faulty unit. Either way your problem should be fixed. Getting a dealer over might also confirm if you need to return it for a new one. With the experiences I’ve had with ARC and from what I’ve read on these forums about Anthem and ARC, you should be having a much better experience than you are.


Well that’s interesting. I’ll get my guy over to critique it before I start drowning my sorrows with copious amounts of alcohol . I don’t believe there is a fix,other than winning the lottery and going back to marantz . I’m tapped out now , so I have to make the best of it . Getting laid off next year ,so this was my last kick at the cat


----------



## duffda

Williams2 said:


> MajorTendonitis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I
> 
> Wow you guys sure know your stuff . I never thought I’d get things this complicated. As you guys mentioned , I should try and coax my dealer over first and see if I’m missing something.
> 
> I’m pretty happy with the sound *without* ARC , but it’s worth a try . My biggest complaint is my music videos are no where near the sound they were on the rear channels . Putting Dolby on or ARC makes things worse ,so I have to run it on Cinema and ARC off .
> I swear Marantz has a better sound processing system
> 
> 
> 
> I’m pretty sure either something is being missed or you happened to get a faulty unit. Either way your problem should be fixed. Getting a dealer over might also confirm if you need to return it for a new one. With the experiences I’ve had with ARC and from what I’ve read on these forums about Anthem and ARC, you should be having a much better experience than you are.
Click to expand...

I suggest you also tryAnthem support. My experience with them was super-positive. I think they will also review and comment on your ARC results.


----------



## darthray

duffda said:


> I suggest you also *try Anthem support*. My experience with them was super-positive. I think they will also review and comment on your ARC results.





MajorTendonitis said:


> Well that’s interesting. I’ll get my guy over to critique it before I start drowning my sorrows with copious amounts of alcohol . I don’t believe there is a fix,other than winning the lottery and going back to marantz . I’m tapped out now , so I have to make the best of it . Getting laid off next year ,so this was my last kick at the cat


 
MajorTendonitis 

While I very much enjoy my present Marantz AVP, and the previous one, also a Marantz. 
Trying to contact Anthem, may be your best bet for those problem, or repost around here;
https://www.avsforum.com/forum/90-receivers-amps-processors/
One member, jdsmoothie is normally very fast to response with lots of knowledge (over 79000 post) 
Those threads, might help you better, since this one is about showing your speakers, and the link I have provided is about processing sound for AVR and AVP.
And while many of some, do have lot's of knowledge, this might be over our pay grade. 

Best of luck , audio buddy!


Ray


----------



## lukestewartshort

Hi all, just picked up my first pair of proper speakers. JBL Studio 530, the wife says they sound like my Boss Mini soundlink currently so thought I would post up on this site to talk through my setup. Thanks!


----------



## darthray

lukestewartshort said:


> Hi all, just picked up my first pair of proper speakers. *JBL Studio 530*, the wife says *they sound like my Boss Mini soundlink* currently so thought I would post up on this site to talk through my setup. Thanks!


 
LOL
I assume you meant BOSE and not Boss, if so you wife is either deaf, or something is wrong with your setting, according to the few review I look at for those JBL speakers, they should sound very good.

You are almost in the right place, this particular thread is showing your speakers and system. 

Re-posting in the different thread in the speakers section, to the appropriate one will give you more answers, here a link for the JBL one;
https://www.avsforum.com/forum/89-speakers/866797-official-jbl-owners-thread.html 
In this link, other JBL user may be offer better help.


Ray


----------



## Bplaser

Nice picslike Ray says we dig pics it helps to see the creative ways people deal with real room issues and everyones interpretation of awesome home theater I have definitely been inspired by the pics


----------



## Kevin. W

Just picked up a Paradigm Prestige setup consisting of 95F, 55C and 25C to replace my Studio 100v3, CC690V5 and ADP 590v5. What an improvement in sound.


----------



## MajorTendonitis

Kevin. W said:


> Just picked up a Paradigm Prestige setup consisting of 95F, 55C and 25C to replace my Studio 100v3, CC690V5 and ADP 590v5. *What an improvement in sound*.


Not what I want to hear . No pun intended lol


----------



## Ben23

RSL CG3 L & R, CG23 Center, Speedwoofer 10S
Two pairs of Dayton Audio B452s for surround and surround backs

Powered by Onkyo TX-NR575
TV: TCL 65R617 

Very happy with my budget home theater. I think I have really good bang for the buck system going on. That little RSL Speeedwoofer is an absolute beast for its tiny footprint.


----------



## RaceTripper

I've been a member of AVS Forum for quite some time, but don't think I ever posted my speakers here.

I just upgraded my older Dynaudio Contour S3.4. I now have a new pair Dynaudio Confidence C2 Platinum in Piano Black, with a pair of REL Serie R-328 subs (also Piano Black). The C2s are powered by a Naum Audio NAP-250DR.

I'm more than happy with the improvement. My wife noticed how much better the C2s are in about 5 secs, and she always likes to say she doesn't notice the difference.


----------



## darthray

MajorTendonitis said:


> Not what I want to hear . No pun intended lol



LOL



RaceTripper said:


> I've been a member of AVS Forum for quite some time, but don't think I ever posted my speakers here.
> 
> I just upgraded my older Dynaudio Contour S3.4. I now have a new pair Dynaudio Confidence C2 Platinum in Piano Black, with a pair of REL Serie R-328 subs (also Piano Black). The C2s are powered by a Naum Audio NAP-250DR.
> 
> I'm more than happy with the improvement. My wife noticed how much better the C2s are in about 5 secs, and she always likes to say she doesn't notice the difference.



Any pictures, we Love pictures around here


Ray


----------



## RaceTripper

darthray said:


> Any pictures, we Love pictures around here
> ...


 I hope you enjoy these...


----------



## Bplaser

Nice set up dog is chillin like Ray said pics are great gives everyone good ideas...


----------



## darthray

RaceTripper said:


> I hope you enjoy these...


 
Thanks, and I did 

Nice set-up, and also a nice looking dog. 

I always had a thing for Dynaudio, in my DIY days, since the person educated me about the extreme high quality of their drivers. In those days, Dynaudio driver were available to buy. But since I was on very a restricted budget due to serving in the Military with a low pay. I opted for Vifa drivers with the best quality parts for the crossover. 

Turn out later in life, I made the right decision, at that point money was no longer a problem. But Dynaudio, stop selling their drivers, and could not have made two extra speakers, with matching drivers when going from5.1 to 7.1


Ray


----------



## RaceTripper

Bplaser said:


> Nice set up dog is chillin like Ray said pics are great gives everyone good ideas...





darthray said:


> Thanks, and I did
> 
> Nice set-up, and also a nice looking dog.
> 
> I always had a thing for Dynaudio, in my DIY days, since the person educated me about the extreme high quality of their drivers. In those days, Dynaudio driver were available to buy. But since I was on very a restricted budget due to serving in the Military with a low pay. I opted for Vifa drivers with the best quality parts for the crossover.
> 
> Turn out later in life, I made the right decision, at that point money was no longer a problem. But Dynaudio, stop selling their drivers, and could not have made two extra speakers, with matching drivers when going from5.1 to 7.1
> 
> 
> Ray


The dog is Frisco. We rescued her from the Humane Society almost three weeks ago. She's a 5-7 yr old 70lb female German Rottweiler. An image analysis says she's 98% certainty pure Rottie. She has the sweetest temperament of any dog I know (or have known).

FWIW: I have a pair of Dynaudio Esotar2 as upgrades to my previous speakers (Dynaudio Contour S3.4). I am now selling those. 

After I setup the room with the record shelving behind the speakers I discovered they make the perfect diffuser. I have a rolled up yoga mat as a bass trap in one corner, but otherwise don't use any room treatments that aren't a real part of the room (i.e. rug, furniture, windows blinds, etc).


----------



## ceptorman

RaceTripper said:


> I hope you enjoy these...


Very nice system, clean looking. Awesome room btw....congrats.


----------



## darthray

RaceTripper said:


> *The dog is Frisco. We rescued her from the Humane Society almost three weeks ago.* She's a 5-7 yr old 70lb female German Rottweiler. An image analysis says she's 98% certainty pure Rottie. *She has the sweetest temperament of any dog I know (or have known).*
> 
> FWIW: I have a pair of Dynaudio Esotar2 as upgrades to my previous speakers (Dynaudio Contour S3.4). I am now selling those.
> 
> After I setup the room with the record shelving behind the speakers I discovered they make the perfect diffuser. I have a rolled up yoga mat as a bass trap in one corner, but otherwise don't use any room treatments that aren't a real part of the room (i.e. rug, furniture, windows blinds, etc).


 
Nice to see, She is a rescue dog 

Rescue 3 Cats, myself.
One from the side of the house, by he's mommy when He was around 9-10 days old, and mix with a wild cat.
Another from a carpet warehouse around 3-4 weeks old, and the last one from someone that was going to bring her back, to the Humane Society.


Ray


----------



## RaceTripper

darthray said:


> Nice to see, She is a rescue dog
> 
> Rescue 3 Cats, myself.
> One from the side of the house, by he's mommy when He was around 9-10 days old, and mix with a wild cat.
> Another from a carpet warehouse around 3-4 weeks old, and the last one from someone that was going to bring her back, to the Humane Society.
> 
> 
> Ray


I would never consider adopting anything but a rescue. I just cant't bring myself to adopt from a breeder or puppy mill when it means a perfectly good dog has to die because of it. And with Frisco, we definitely hit the rescue lottery.


----------



## electronjunkie

I just recently joined the forum. My setup consists of the Paradigm Prestige line, 2-75F's, a 45C, 2-25S' and 2-15B's.


----------



## Bplaser

At 3 weeks and the dog is already at just enjoyingvthe sound i bet Frisc Dyn lol.. I was fostering a cat that had stomitis he came to me at 6lbs andci nursed him up to 11lbs he also enjoyed the music and always sle0pt c through the calibration test lol


----------



## Bplaser

The latest added emo c2 center... Where do i ggo from here? Any suggestions...

Thanks BP


----------



## Nick V

Bplaser said:


> The latest added emo c2 center... Where do i ggo from here? Any suggestions...
> 
> Thanks BP


Better source material.


----------



## drewTT

Bplaser said:


> The latest added emo c2 center... Where do i ggo from here? Any suggestions...
> 
> Thanks BP


Not so sure about that amazon box as a speaker stand..lol…

I'd definitely do proper speaker stands next.


----------



## rhale64L7

I have to say I thought you all we're crazy talking about the dog in the pictures. I looked about 5 times and couldn't see a dog. Lol. But just now I see the beautiful Rotty laying on the floor. That dog will love you forever. Good for you. And I bet you and the dog love them speakers. I know I would. Great choice!

Ron


----------



## Williams2

electronjunkie said:


> I just recently joined the forum. My setup consists of the Paradigm Prestige line, 2-75F's, a 45C, 2-25S' and 2-15B's.


Very nice, enjoy!


----------



## Bplaser

Lol the amazon speaker stands do a great job of decoupling lol... They are just temporary until I get the proper subwooferage I'm thinking pb2000, hsu uls15, ultimax 18 in full marty with inuke3000dsp all of these would cost 500 through Craigslist main source is Yamaha cxa5100


----------



## Nick V

Bplaser said:


> The latest added emo c2 center... Where do i ggo from here? Any suggestions...
> 
> Thanks BP


Just curious why not the Sonus Faber Center Domus to match?


----------



## Bplaser

I have that actually it was the toy center with the toy towers domus center is hard to find onlyv seen two for sale in two years have you seen any.? I found the toy didn't have the range to handle the vacals easilly. The c2 handle with ease and yamaha did a good job of blending. I m considering emo t1 towers, tannoy xt6f or xt6, aeromax6 or 2, focal aerail 926,906 martin logan motion 15,philharmonic bmr or philmonitor, tekton impact monitor, salk song tower or wow, kef ls50 or r350, elac uni slim there you go lets get the voting started room is 14 x 22 x 8 I sit 7 ft back open to kitchen behind so can run surround back or rear atmos well behind me 7.1.2 or 5.1.4 another question.. Here is whole room.
Thanks BP


----------



## Bplaser

Forgot toy running surround back im thinking needs to be higher up because of high back chair and at that point should I just run atmos rear..


----------



## darthray

electronjunkie said:


> I just recently joined the forum. My setup consists of the Paradigm Prestige line, 2-75F's, a 45C, 2-25S' and 2-15B's.


 
Then, Welcome to these forums. 

Any pictures, around this thread, we dig pics


Ray


----------



## electronjunkie

darthray said:


> electronjunkie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just recently joined the forum. My setup consists of the Paradigm Prestige line, 2-75F's, a 45C, 2-25S' and 2-15B's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, Welcome to these forums.
> 
> Any pictures, around this thread, we dig pics/forum/images/smilies/biggrin.gif
> 
> 
> Ray
Click to expand...

My home theater room is not a dedicated home theater room and right now my teenage daughter has somewhat of a disaster going in the room. So, the pictures will have to wait until she cleans things up. LOL


----------



## darthray

electronjunkie said:


> *My home theater room is not a dedicated home theater* room and right now my teenage daughter has somewhat of a disaster going in the room. *So, the pictures will have to wait until she cleans things up.* LOL


 
Fair enough, we will wait 

I see from your location, we practically neighbor 

This thread is about showing your system and speakers.
Many do not have a dictated room, for their system. 

For those, we use threads like where mine is on my signature;
https://www.avsforum.com/forum/29-whats-your-system-configuration/
Or this one;
https://www.avsforum.com/forum/19-dedicated-theater-design-construction/


Ray


----------



## electronjunkie

darthray said:


> electronjunkie said:
> 
> 
> 
> *My home theater room is not a dedicated home theater* room and right now my teenage daughter has somewhat of a disaster going in the room. *So, the pictures will have to wait until she cleans things up.* LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair enough, we will wait/forum/images/smilies/smile.gif
> 
> I see from your location, we practically neighbor/forum/images/smilies/smile.gif
> 
> This thread is about showing your system and speakers.
> Many do not have a dictated room, for their system.
> 
> 
> For those, we use threads like where mine is on my signature;
> https://www.avsforum.com/forum/29-whats-your-system-configuration/
> Or this one;
> https://www.avsforum.com/forum/19-dedicated-theater-design-construction/
> 
> 
> Ray
Click to expand...

Yeah, we are practically neighbors, howdy. Good to know which thread I'm supposed to be in. When I post pictures, I will post them in the appropriate thread, thanks.

Mark


----------



## darthray

electronjunkie said:


> Yeah, we are practically neighbors, howdy. Good to know which thread I'm supposed to be in. *When I post pictures, I will post them in the appropriate thread*, thanks.
> 
> Mark


 
Hello Mark 

Just to make sure, I did not confuse you, since I posted links to other thread, I meant this one.
The one we are on
Was just trying to say, do not worry about, not having a dictated room. 

Looking forward to see your pics.


Ray


----------



## RaceTripper

Bplaser said:


> At 3 weeks and the dog is already at just enjoyingvthe sound i bet Frisc Dyn lol.. I was fostering a cat that had stomitis he came to me at 6lbs andci nursed him up to 11lbs he also enjoyed the music and always sle0pt c through the calibration test lol


Frisco has settled in nicely. We think she likes jazz better than classical.


----------



## darthray

RaceTripper said:


> Frisco has settled in nicely. *We think she likes jazz better than classical*.


LOL
My second cat was not picky, any movie would do, the other two were no where to seen. 

Frisco, will love you for ever!


Ray


----------



## RaceTripper

darthray said:


> LOL
> My second cat was not picky, any movie would do, the other two were no where to seen.
> 
> Frisco, will love you for ever!
> 
> 
> Ray


We're already very attached to her. She fills a void. Our beloved Lab/Rottie mix died of bone cancer in September. They are family.


----------



## darthray

RaceTripper said:


> We're already very attached to her. She fills a void. Our beloved Lab/Rottie mix died of bone cancer in September. They are family.



Sending you a PM


Ray


----------



## jrref

Bplaser said:


> I have that actually it was the toy center with the toy towers domus center is hard to find onlyv seen two for sale in two years have you seen any.? I found the toy didn't have the range to handle the vacals easilly. The c2 handle with ease and yamaha did a good job of blending. I m considering emo t1 towers, tannoy xt6f or xt6, aeromax6 or 2, focal aerail 926,906 martin logan motion 15,philharmonic bmr or philmonitor, tekton impact monitor, salk song tower or wow, kef ls50 or r350, elac uni slim there you go lets get the voting started room is 14 x 22 x 8 I sit 7 ft back open to kitchen behind so can run surround back or rear atmos well behind me 7.1.2 or 5.1.4 another question.. Here is whole room.
> Thanks BP


Do you have neighbors and if so how do you manage playing dual subs?


----------



## electronjunkie

electronjunkie said:


> I just recently joined the forum. My setup consists of the Paradigm Prestige line, 2-75F's, a 45C, 2-25S' and 2-15B's.


EDIT: I forgot to mention my 2 SVS PB-1000's, oops. 😁


----------



## Bplaser

jrref said:


> Bplaser said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have that actually it was the toy center with the toy towers domus center is hard to find onlyv seen two for sale in two years have you seen any.? I found the toy didn't have the range to handle the vacals easilly. The c2 handle with ease and yamaha did a good job of blending. I m considering emo t1 towers, tannoy xt6f or xt6, aeromax6 or 2, focal aerail 926,906 martin logan motion 15,philharmonic bmr or philmonitor, tekton impact monitor, salk song tower or wow, kef ls50 or r350, elac uni slim there you go lets get the voting started room is 14 x 22 x 8 I sit 7 ft back open to kitchen behind so can run surround back or rear atmos well behind me 7.1.2 or 5.1.4 another question.. Here is whole room.
> Thanks BP
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have neighbors and if so how do you manage playing dual subs?
Click to expand...

Im on ground floor cement slab apart ment is configured that common wall is no where near living room plus I dont listen load but love the low frequency ulf. I can manage the duals with the Yamaha it has two out can be stereo, mono, front back each has seperate peq im not sure i need dual one of the other sub could just replace this one this pb1000 is for sale with warrenty lol any way wish i had room for a Frisco but im disabled and wouldn't be able to keep up with the maintenance thats why i heve to stick with fostering cats for now
Thanks BP


----------



## darthray

electronjunkie said:


> EDIT: I forgot to mention my 2 SVS PB-1000's, oops. *&#x1f601*;



Posting this for info to others, since when using a smart phone devise, this should be  
I hope, your are enjoying your dual PB-1000


Ray


----------



## rocky1

Not sure if I ever listed my speakers. 


System Audio SA1750's(main) SA720av(center)SA505(surround's) Martin Logan Grotto(older version) Sub--Via Marantz SR7012==Main Family Room


Energy Take5 via Marantz SR8002--small TV room/kids room.


Defintive Tech SW550 via Marantz NR1605--outside back patio.


Have had the system audios for over 10 years now.Use to upgrade speakers every 2-4 years before.Not sure if its time for a change or not.


----------



## ceptorman

rocky1 said:


> Not sure if I ever listed my speakers.
> 
> 
> System Audio SA1750's(main) SA720av(center)SA505(surround's) Martin Logan Grotto(older version) Sub--Via Marantz SR7012==Main Family Room
> 
> 
> Energy Take5 via Marantz SR8002--small TV room/kids room.
> 
> 
> Defintive Tech SW550 via Marantz NR1605--outside back patio.
> 
> 
> Have had the system audios for over 10 years now.Use to upgrade speakers every 2-4 years before.Not sure if its time for a change or not.


I can see where you would want to hang on to those for a while.


----------



## Bplaser

Latest upgradesapphire st1 for the front may get st2s as well...


----------



## skipfrog

*My Living Room HT*

I took a very long break (15+ years) from HT and have recently refreshed all of my equipment. I started this about a year with a new 3.0 system, including TV (old TV was a Sony 32 tube - you get the idea ), and have quickly upgraded to a 7.1. I am now maxed out, excluding perhaps a 2nd sub, so for now I am focused on improving the sound quality with what I have. Such as, speaker position, seating position, and room acoustics.

Likes: The 3.1 part of the system is awesome

Dislikes: I should have spent more $$ on the TV (size and quality) along with a 11+ channel receiver (my 7 channel receiver is nice but very limiting)

Looking forward to the feedback... Thanks!


----------



## Guder

Thought I joined earlier this year..I guess I've just been lurking and reading...

Bought from a friend for $300...
Some very nice older Pioneer receiver and DVD player..pre Blu-ray and pre HDMI cables
JBL ND310 II towers
Paradigm center channel, not sure which model
Paradigm PS1000 v4 sub
Paradigm PDR10 v23 satellite sub which phase matches the other
Klipsch RSX4 as rear surround


Added Polk Audio FXI A4 surrounds

Pushing with Onkyo TX-RZ820

The JBL towers are a bit "boomy", but the auto configuration through the setup mic on the Onkyo brought them nicely into line.


----------



## RagtopFE

skipfrog said:


> I took a very long break (15+ years) from HT and have recently refreshed all of my equipment. I started this about a year with a new 3.0 system, including TV (old TV was a Sony 32 tube - you get the idea ), and have quickly upgraded to a 7.1. I am now maxed out, excluding perhaps a 2nd sub, so for now I am focused on improving the sound quality with what I have. Such as, speaker position, seating position, and room acoustics.
> 
> Likes: The 3.1 part of the system is awesome
> 
> Dislikes: I should have spent more $$ on the TV (size and quality) along with a 11+ channel receiver (my 7 channel receiver is nice but very limiting)
> 
> Looking forward to the feedback... Thanks!


Nice Set Up. Really like the A/V Cabinet. What brand?


----------



## SpeakerBud

Just joined the forum! I have a pair of JBL 305's as a desktop setup at the moment. Hoping to upgrade to some Philharmonitors soon! 

I really love the waveguide on the 305's. The centre image stays pretty strong even when I go fairly close to them.


----------



## ceptorman

SpeakerBud said:


> Just joined the forum! I have a pair of JBL 305's as a desktop setup at the moment. Hoping to upgrade to some Philharmonitors soon!
> 
> I really love the waveguide on the 305's. The centre image stays pretty strong even when I go fairly close to them.


Welcome....we love pics!


----------



## jdhelaman

I don't remember if I listed my speakers, but, I didn't realize what gems that I have. I started out a while back when I bought the Yamaha Aventage RX-A3010 AV Receiver. I paid about $1,700 for it and when I told my wife that I needed quality speakers to go with it, she was very concerned. That was when I got very creative. She like to shop at thrift stores and I liked being with her, so we looked around to see what was out there. To start with, I bought a pair of JBL L110 speakers in 1980 and although they are great speakers, I took them to a A/V shop that specializes in revamping speakers. I spent about $200 to get them back to top notch condition. When I got them home, I set up my old CD Player by Technics and played several of my vinyl recordings and boy did they sound great. The next thing I needed to do was to get a center channel. I found an older Yamaha center channel and a Kenwood center channel. So now I have a 2.0 system. My next purchase was from Polk Audio. I bought a 5.1 Polk Audio set for about $300. I replaced my old center channel with Polk Audio's center channel and set up the Polk Audio subwoofer. I now had the JBL L110 for my front channels, the Polk Audio subwoofer, and the 4 speakers in the system for the Surround Channels and the Back Surround Channels. Now I had a good 5.1 channel for surround sound. Since I never did much research on how my system should sound, I thought they were great. Now comes the great part (well..., almost great). My wife's mother passed away and we inherited her mothers home place which consisted of an old 1,600 sq ft home and a separate building that is in great shape. It is divided into two rooms. One room was for the well and water pump. When my wife flushes a toilet, turns on the water or takes a shower, the result is that the well kicks in. Anyway, the other room had been her father's office until he passed, then my wife inherited the room. Well, I took over her room and started to make it into my theater. My wife loves it because I am out of her hair. 

So now, I took over the room for my theater. We closed off all of the windows and hung room darkening drapes. I friend of mine is an electrician and he helped my lay the speaker wire. (Yes, I paid him.) I had a cabinet made 2'x2'x8'. I bought a 1080p Optoma HD26 projector and I bought a manual screen. Another friend of mine is a carpenter and I had him make two nice boards that were routed, sanded, stained, and varnished to put 2 I bolts to hang my screen from. He made another one that I could hang my projector by. It was great. Now, a great thing happened. There was an insurance company that had a company with a rug and furniture cleaner contracted to sell their salvaged things. This happened before I bought my Yamaha RX-A3010. They had a Yamaha RX-V1400 for sale for $400, but they had had it for a couple of years. I finally offered $200 and it was bought. It is and was an amazing AVR. The also had a couple of Klipsch Forte II speakers. I used them for review against some older JBL L110 and they were and are very good. There was a tremendous inventory of A/V equipment. I bought an older subwoofer a few years earlier that blew up when I turned it on. They had the Klipsch Forte II speakers that were for sale for $50 and another $50 could get you a Klipsch subwoofer. It was a cash only sale and my wife had spent almost all of our cash and we only had about $60 which I used $50 to buy the Forte II. I went home to get another $50 for the subwoofer, but when I returned, it was gone. They did give me a break. Anyway, my front speaker is an old Yamaha NS-AC3. I still had a Polk Audio center speaker that is in our den and I have a Kenwood (no history on it). I have 3 subwoofers. Right now, I only have 2 in action. The Polk Audio subwoofer is in the den, a JVC subwoofer is in storage. No history on it. So, to summarize: Yamaha NS-AC3 Center Speaker, Klipsch Forte II speakers for the front, JBL L110 Speakers for the surround speakers and Polk Audio RM6751 speakers for the Back Surround speakers. My electrician friend installed some Polk Audio In-Wall speakers, 2 for the Front Presence speakers, and 2 for the Rear Presence speakers.

All in all, I think I've got a decent sound system for my theater. The Klipsch Forte II speakers are advertised on ebay from about $500 to $2,500. I paid $260 for each JBL L110 in 1983. The whole cost for the speakers. I hve a 7.2.4 currently with my external speakers which I am using the A3010 with my A3070.


----------



## skipfrog

RagtopFE said:


> Nice Set Up. Really like the A/V Cabinet. What brand?


The brand is Parker House. It came with doors on the sides but I had to remove them due to heat. Better with the doors off anyway...


----------



## Rohara

Ordered but not yet arrived...

3 def tech DI 5.5 LCR
2 def tech DT 6.5 LCR
4 def tech DI 6.5R

Sub tbd

Driven by denon 4400h


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BARK

Current set up- Paradigm- 4 studio 100'S V3, 1 Studio CC-590, 1 Servo-15 sub V2 and 2 ADP-470 V3.....I still love this setup!!!


BARK


----------



## MajorTendonitis

BARK said:


> Current set up- Paradigm- 4 studio 100'S V3, 1 Studio CC-590, 1 Servo-15 sub V2 and 2 ADP-470 V3.....I still love this setup!!!
> 
> 
> BARK


If you look at my sig you can see we have simular setups. I’m still happy as heck with my Studios


----------



## ceptorman

BARK said:


> Current set up- Paradigm- 4 studio 100'S V3, 1 Studio CC-590, 1 Servo-15 sub V2 and 2 ADP-470 V3.....I still love this setup!!!
> 
> 
> BARK


Pics?


----------



## MajorTendonitis

A few months old,as I sold my marantz and am now running anthem. The Roland piano is no longer there either . It was aggravating my tinnitus like crazy .

I listened to this moronic friend of mine and went to our local theatre . He was telling how incredible the sound was.
Well it was the worst harshness sound I’ve even been exposed too . 
I went deaf in my right ear during that movie King Kong . The ear drum had actually bent , and when the hearing came back the next day , I had permanent tinnitus in it .
I like being in an environment where I can control the sound exposure , so no more pos theatres


----------



## BARK

MajorTendonitis said:


> If you look at my sig you can see we have simular setups. I’m still happy as heck with my Studios



I've been working on upgrading my home theater and the only items I'm not sure I'm changing are the speakers!!!


----------



## darthray

MajorTendonitis said:


> A few months old,as I sold my marantz and am now running anthem. The Roland piano is no longer there either . It was aggravating my tinnitus like crazy .
> 
> I listened to this moronic friend of mine and went to our local theatre . He was telling how incredible the sound was.
> Well it was the worst harshness sound I’ve even been exposed too .
> I went deaf in my right ear during that movie King Kong . *The ear drum had actually bent , and when the hearing came back the next day , I had permanent tinnitus in it .*
> I like being in an environment where I can control the sound exposure , so no more pos theatres



While I like your post for the pictures, nice room by the way
I am very sorry for you, to have tinnitus 
I try to avoid this condition, the reason, I wear double hearing protection, even when single is only require. Bad enough we loose our hearing for getting older.


Ray


----------



## Ben Chu

Fronts: Paradigm Studio 100 V3
Center: Paradigm Studio CC V2
Rears: Paradigm Studio 20 V2
Surround: Paradigm Surround 3 V7
Amp: Denon X3400H


----------



## chopsmustdie

My budget basement home theater 

Optoma HD142X Projector w/ 120" fixed screen
Denon AVR-590 (free)
LG UP870 Blu-Ray
Infinity Beta 50 Fronts
Polk PSW10 Sub
Cambridge Centerstage Center Channel
Paradigm Bookshelf Monitor 5 Surround

Help me plan my next upgrade! I would like to do a receiver, sub and center next but I'm open to feedback.

Chops


----------



## Kevin Grimm

chopsmustdie said:


> My budget basement home theater
> 
> Optoma HD142X Projector w/ 120" fixed screen
> Denon AVR-590 (free)
> LG UP870 Blu-Ray
> Infinity Beta 50 Fronts
> Polk PSW10 Sub
> Cambridge Centerstage Center Channel
> Paradigm Bookshelf Monitor 5 Surround
> 
> Help me plan my next upgrade! I would like to do a receiver, sub and center next but I'm open to feedback.
> 
> Chops


Great start - pictures are always welcome around here 

Jump to the right sections of the forum and you will get all the support you need for subs, center and receivers!


----------



## ceptorman

Kevin Grimm said:


> Great start - pictures are always welcome around here
> 
> Jump to the right sections of the forum and you will get all the support you need for subs, center and receivers!


Yes......pictures are always nice.


----------



## sealmaniac

It has been almost 4 years since my last post in this thread. Things have changed.

DIYSG for all speakers.
HTM12's L/R
Fusion center
HTM6's Surr L/R


----------



## laserjock II

sealmaniac said:


> It has been almost 4 years since my last post in this thread. Things have changed.
> 
> DIYSG for all speakers.
> HTM12's L/R
> Fusion center
> HTM6's Surr L/R


Bet I know who gets to sit in the recliner..


----------



## ceptorman

sealmaniac said:


> It has been almost 4 years since my last post in this thread. Things have changed.
> 
> DIYSG for all speakers.
> HTM12's L/R
> Fusion center
> HTM6's Surr L/R


Sweet.


----------



## darthray

sealmaniac said:


> It has been almost 4 years since my last post in this thread. Things have changed.
> 
> DIYSG for all speakers.
> HTM12's L/R
> Fusion center
> HTM6's Surr L/R



Very well done!
You have achieve what many try to do, to have a perfectly functional home theater, in a living room.


Ray


----------



## samye83

New speakers in the house. Finaly I bought a pair of PMC Fact 12. Lovely and slim speakers with big big sound.


----------



## 810audio

*810audio budget craig's list system's*

Hi all;


After a long stint of having very little interest in home audio I decided to rebuild my old Cerwin Vega bass driver surrounds, use them in the office, and leave it at that. As my attention turned to the project, my GF asked me if was going to share the sounds which sparked additional interest in throwing a system together on a budget. Some items I had around, others purchased on Amazon, and did some some cherry-picking on Craig's List which wasn't inundated with choices. A huge part of this was keeping the budget as low as possible.



For a small theater/ listening room (225 sq. ft.)


Receiver- Pioneer VSX-454 (had for years)
Cerwin Vega D-7's (had for years and replaced surrounds)
Sony SS-MB150H and Mission MS-50? wired in series (Craig's List)

NHT SA-2 amp driving NHT SW2SI sub (had for years)
JVC 8" sub SP-PW37
Polk PSW250 sub
JBL DPS12 subwoofer with a smoked amp and a blown driver. Now it's driven by an old Cadence 400 watt Ultra Drive car amp, and a new BOSS CXX12 driver. (the new driver is the only thing purchased recently, the other stuff, I've had for years).


Bedroom theater system (225 sq. ft.)


Receiver- JVC-778V (cheap on Craig's List)
Polk Monitor 30's wired in series with Yamaha NS-A638 monitors (both from CL and Yamahas came with receiver)
NHT VT-1A tower speakers (had for years)
Polk PSW10 sub (new on Amazon)
Polk PSW202 (CL)
Infinity TSS1100 sub with a bad amp that was thrown in when I purchased the Sony bookshelf speakers for $30 on CL. This is driven by a Planet Audio AC600.2 car amp bridged (new on Amazon).


All in all I'm VERY pleased with both systems.


----------



## 810audio

jvc sub came with jvc receiver and the polk psw250 was from CL


----------



## recoveryone

I have several setups in my home from the family room to each bedroom and 2 channel system in the living room.

*Familyroom 7.2*:
AVR Pioneer Elite SC LX502
Music Pioneer Elite N-50/Logictech Touch
BluRay Pioneer Elite BDP 85FD
TV Vizio P 55 E1
*Speakers*:
Fronts Optimus LS3
Center Polk Audio CS 1 ii
Side Optimus LS3
Rears Optimus X77
Subs 2 SVS PB-4000

*2 Channel Livingroom*
Amp Integra 2.1
EQ Technics MK
Music Logictech Touch
*Speakers*:
Fluance SX Series Towers

*Master bedroom*:
AVR Pioneer Elite VSX 33
BluRay Pioneer Elite BDP 80FD
Music Logictech Touch
TV Vizio Vfm5500
*Speakers*:
Fronts Polk Audio Monitor 40 ii
Center Jensen Champion Center
Rears Optimus LX5
Sub Polk Audio PSW10

*1st Bedroom*:
AVR Pioneer Elite VSX 32
BluRay PS4
Music Logictech Touch
TV Vizio 32" D1
*Speakers*:
Fronts Polk Audio Rti6
Center Polk Audio CSR
Rears Pioneer Sats
Sub Polk Audio PSW10

*2nd Bedroom*:
AVR Pioneer VSX 811s
BluRay Pioneer BDP 330
Music Logictech Touch
TV Vizio 32" E1
*Speakers*:
Fronts Polk Audio T15
Center Jensen Champion Center
Sub Optimus 10"

*3rd Bedroom:*
AVR Sony STRDG510
BluRay Pioneer BDP 120
Music Logictech Touch
TV Vizio 32" D1
*Speakers*:
Fronts Polk Audio R30 Towers
Center Polk Audio CS 225
Sub Samsung 8"


----------



## recoveryone

Here is a sample of the master bedroom and 1st bedroom


----------



## IIDexII

I have Xtz 99.26 on original stands. Xtz 10.17 subwoofer.

Cerwin Vega 5c Center

Proson Event 41 surround speakers on Argon stands.


----------



## ossidian

Hawthorne Audio Rainier MK III Signature Edition open baffle.


----------



## BruZZi

ossidian said:


> Hawthorne Audio Rainier MK III Signature Edition open baffle.




They look great !!!


----------



## darthray

samye83 said:


> New speakers in the house. Finaly I bought a pair of PMC Fact 12. Lovely and slim speakers with big big sound.



Post some pictures, when if you can.
We love pictures around here


Ray


----------



## Jean77

Hi, used to have an all Polk 7.1 (RTi line) system in my gaming/party/movie/music room in the basement.


Last month I upgraded to Klipsch Reference Premier speakers.


My man cave setup:


Samsung 65" TV
Denon x4100w receiver
Acurus A200X3 power amplifier
Integra ADM 2.1 power amplifier 
Klipsch RP280F front speakers
Klipsch RP450C center
Klipsch RP160M for surround
4 X Micca M-8C ceiling speakers 
2 X DIY JohnnySubs 7.5cuf ported subs with Dayton reference 15" drivers


Running Dolby Atmos 5.4.2


I never thought I would like the sound of Klipsch speakers but I really do.


----------



## darthray

Jean77 said:


> Hi, used to have an all Polk 7.1 (RTi line) system in my gaming/party/movie/music room in the basement.
> 
> 
> Last month I upgraded to Klipsch Reference Premier speakers.
> 
> 
> My man cave setup:
> 
> 
> Samsung 65" TV
> Denon x4100w receiver
> Acurus A200X3 power amplifier
> Integra ADM 2.1 power amplifier
> Klipsch RP280F front speakers
> Klipsch RP450C center
> Klipsch RP160M for surround
> 4 X Micca M-8C ceiling speakers
> 2 X DIY JohnnySubs 7.5cuf ported subs with Dayton reference 15" drivers
> 
> 
> Running Dolby Atmos 5.4.2
> 
> 
> *I never thought I would like the sound of Klipsch speakers but I really do*.



Speakers sound preference, is a personal decision, so just Enjoy
Nice gears, any pictures you can post


Ray


----------



## Russdawg1

Ascend Acoustics CMT-340SE's
JBL Arena 130's
Klipsch KG4.2's
Klipsch KG2.2's
Cerwin Vega L-9's
Does a Dayton Audio Ultimax UM18-22 Subwoofer driver count?


----------



## BrianC69

Been lurking around here (and infrequently posting) for a long time, but here's what makes noise in my house:

Full set of early (circa 1990's) Fosgate Audionics speaker system, MC-220 LCR's, SD-180 dipoles, and FS-400 subs. I picked up a few spares of each over the years, with the exception of the subs. They've served me well with zero issues (other than having to replace the surrounds on the JBL LE-14 drivers in the subs), and still sound great. However, I want more of everything, sound-wise. I'll still keep the FA's for another system/room in the future.

So, the currently incoming system will be JTR 212HTR's for mains, and a pair of MartyCubes with either SI HT-18's or UM18's. Once those are in place, then I'll address the surrounds. While I'd like to have an all JTR system, I'm leaning more towards DIY... perhaps a complement of Volts from DIYSG. I'm just concerned with them being a good match for the JTR's.


----------



## darthray

BrianC69 said:


> *Been lurking around here (and infrequently posting)* for a long time, but here's what makes noise in my house:
> 
> Full set of early (circa 1990's) Fosgate Audionics speaker system, MC-220 LCR's, SD-180 dipoles, and FS-400 subs. I picked up a few spares of each over the years, with the exception of the subs. They've served me well with zero issues (other than having to replace the surrounds on the JBL LE-14 drivers in the subs), and still sound great. However, I want more of everything, sound-wise. I'll still keep the FA's for another system/room in the future.
> 
> *So, the currently incoming system will be JTR 212HTR's for mains, and a pair of MartyCubes with either SI HT-18's or UM18's. Once those are in place, then I'll address the surrounds*. While I'd like to have an all JTR system, I'm leaning more towards DIY... perhaps a complement of Volts from DIYSG. I'm just concerned with them being a good match for the JTR's.



WOW this is going to be a awesome system
You do have to post pictures, once the up-grade is done. And looking forward to see them.


Ray


----------



## GregOH

2 Zenith Allegro 3000
2 Optimus SH-21 with PAC BB-6PR bass blockers 
2 Columbia CMS 700
1 Dayton Audio C452
1 Infinity BU-1
1 GMI-2506


Panasonic SA-HT280 receiver


----------



## samye83

darthray said:


> Post some pictures, when if you can.
> We love pictures around here
> 
> 
> Ray


Here comes some pictures


----------



## darthray

samye83 said:


> Here comes some pictures


 
Thank for posting 

This look like, one serious turn table and overall Stereo system.


Ray


----------



## KenM10759

darthray said:


> Thank for posting
> 
> This look like, one serious turn table and overall Stereo system.
> 
> 
> Ray


Notice the Focal Sopra (No.2?) speakers sitting there with their backs turned to the PMC's?

Interesting.


----------



## darthray

KenM10759 said:


> Notice the Focal Sopra (No.2?) speakers sitting there with their backs turned to the PMC's?
> 
> *Interesting*.


 
Good eyes I had no clue what those were. 

Indeed interesting, since after a quick Google search, they seem to be very fine speakers;
https://hometheaterreview.com/focal-sopra-n2-floorstanding-speakers-reviewed/ 

More likely, just a sound preference from the OP.


Ray


----------



## samye83

The shame corner is a place for speakers that didn't perform well. That's why it is facing the wall 

Jokes aside, those are the Focal Sopra No 2, very good speakers indeed. PMC and Focal have a different way to presenting the music, it all comes down to personal preferences. Wish I could keep both, but I don't have the space in the living room. The Fact 12's with the slim body are space saving, and they sound so darn good. My mom visited me one day and said, those Focal's look much more exclusive than those plain PMC's. And I said, the beauty lies inside.

Dreaming about a dedicated listning room to take the hobby even further. But for now, the system is starting to sound the way I like.


----------



## darthray

samye83 said:


> The shame corner is a place for speakers that didn't perform well. That's why it is facing the wall
> 
> Jokes aside, those are the Focal Sopra No 2, very good speakers indeed. *PMC and Focal have a different way to presenting the music, it all comes down to personal preferences.* Wish I could keep both, but I don't have the space in the living room. The Fact 12's with the slim body are space saving, and they sound so darn good. My mom visited me one day and said, those Focal's look much more exclusive than those plain PMC's. *And I said, the beauty lies inside.*
> 
> Dreaming about a dedicated listning room to take the hobby even further. But for now, the system is starting to sound the way I like.



Very true for sound preference, and very good answer back to your Mom. With all respect to Her intended on my part.


Ray


----------



## darthray

samye83 said:


> The shame corner is a place for speakers that didn't perform well. That's why it is facing the wall
> 
> Jokes aside, those are the Focal Sopra No 2, very good speakers indeed. *PMC and Focal have a different way to presenting the music, it all comes down to personal preferences.* Wish I could keep both, but I don't have the space in the living room. The Fact 12's with the slim body are space saving, and they sound so darn good. My mom visited me one day and said, those Focal's look much more exclusive than those plain PMC's. *And I said, the beauty lies inside.*
> 
> Dreaming about a dedicated listning room to take the hobby even further. But for now, the system is starting to sound the way I like.


 
Very true for sound preference, and a very good answer back to your Mom. With all respect to Her, intended on my part.


Ray


----------



## Mike Ratledge

Klipsch RP280F mains,
Klipsch RP450C center,

MartinLogan Motion 4i surrounds,
SVS Prime Elevation as front heights,
Yamaha 106 near field &
SVS SB16 Ultra subwoofers
all driven by Marantz SR7012


----------



## skipfrog

samye83 said:


> Here comes some pictures


Those are beautiful speakers. The mid-range dome reminds me of a Morel driver I used to use back in the early 90's in many of my speaker builds.


----------



## JL1RP

Bowers & Wilkins
702 S2
HTM71 S2
707 S2 ( 2 sets )


----------



## BrianC69

darthray said:


> WOW this is going to be a awesome system
> You do have to post pictures, once the up-grade is done. And looking forward to see them.
> 
> 
> Ray


Here's the "before" pic. We have a tri-level home, and the family room does double-duty as the home theater. The powered screen perfectly covers a 7ft. wide opening in the wall to the breakfast nook when watching movies, disappears into the ceiling when not, to connect the spaces . Speaker placement is limited, but it works out reasonably well. The "after" pic will be in a couple weeks, as I'm moving rather slowly on my subs. I'm hoping for some time after Christmas to rework the room and rack.


----------



## darthray

BrianC69 said:


> Here's the "before" pic. We have a tri-level home, and the *family room does double-duty as the home theater.* The screen perfectly covers a 7ft. wide opening in the wall to the breakfast nook. Speaker placement is limited, but it works out reasonably well. * The "after" pic will be in a couple weeks*, as I'm moving rather slowly on my subs. I'm hoping for some time after Christmas to rework the room and rack.


 
We all have to work with what, is given to us
Also been in you situation, of using the family room for double duty. Before owning my own house.


Looking forward, for those new pics.


Ray


----------



## ___MIKE___

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## darthray

Look very good
Well done.


Ray


----------



## Carel Wood

Paradigm Monitor 11v7, Monitor center 3v7 & Atom Monitor v7 with Denon AVR-x3500h


----------



## Guy Burroughs

Denon 3400
Buchardt S400s

Just starting out. Learning a lot on these forums.


----------



## Robert Guilmette

Mains: (2) Polk S60's
Center (1) Polk S60
Surrounds (2) Polk S20's
Subs (2) Ultimax UM18-21


----------



## Mike Ratledge

Mains: 2 Klipsch RP280F
Center: Klipsch RP450C
Subs: Yamaha 106 & SVS SB16 Ultra
Rear surrounds: 2 MartinLogan Motion 20
Elevation: 2 SVS Prime Elevation


Marantz SR7012 AVR


----------



## darthray

Carel Wood said:


> Paradigm Monitor 11v7, Monitor center 3v7 & Atom Monitor v7 with Denon AVR-x3500h





Guy Burroughs said:


> Denon 3400
> Buchardt S400s
> 
> Just starting out. Learning a lot on these forums.





Robert Guilmette said:


> Mains: (2) Polk S60's
> Center (1) Polk S60
> Surrounds (2) Polk S20's
> Subs (2) Ultimax UM18-21





Mike Ratledge said:


> Mains: 2 Klipsch RP280F
> Center: Klipsch RP450C
> Subs: Yamaha 106 & SVS SB16 Ultra
> Rear surrounds: 2 MartinLogan Motion 20
> Elevation: 2 SVS Prime Elevation
> 
> 
> Marantz SR7012 AVR


Thank you all, for your contributions. 

If any of you have pictures, it would be appreciated by everyone. Since we do love pictures around here


Ray


----------



## Robert Guilmette

darthray said:


> Thank you all, for your contributions.
> 
> If any of you have pictures, it would be appreciated by everyone. Since we do love pictures around here
> 
> 
> Ray



Just started putting together my home theater space so the pictures will come later.


----------



## Ric Catlin

Front room HT setup
NHT 2.9s (2)
NHT AC2 (1)
NHT SuperTwo (2)
NHT SubOne (2)
Sony STR-ZA3000ES
Sony UBP-x1000ES
Technics SL-1200 MK2

Bedroom Setup
NHT VT1.2's (2)
NHT AC1 (1)
NHT SuperOne (2)
Sony STR-DE945


----------



## robr6

Ric Catlin said:


> Front room HT setup
> NHT 2.9s (2)
> NHT AC2 (1)
> NHT SuperTwo (2)
> NHT SubOne (2)
> Sony STR-ZA3000ES
> Sony UBP-x1000ES
> Technics SL-1200 MK2
> 
> Bedroom Setup
> NHT VT1.2's (2)
> NHT AC1 (1)
> NHT SuperOne (2)
> Sony STR-DE945


Hey Ric, nice set up with the NHT, post some pics please. I have a similar set up i posted a while back with pics.


----------



## fmedrano1977

Klipsch 5.1.2 Setup

Mains: RP-280F

Center: RP-450C

Rear Surrounds: RP-160M

Atmos: RP-500SA

Subwoofer: R-112SW










Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## audiophilenoob

Infinity owner here. Got the R162 + RC263 for a great Cyber Monday deal.


----------



## darthray

robr6 said:


> *Hey Ric, nice set up with the NHT,* *post some pics please*. I have a similar set up i posted a while back with pics.



+1
We love pictures around here



Robert Guilmette said:


> Just started putting together my home theater space *so the pictures will come later.*



Looking forward to see them


Ray


----------



## Hometheater Marine

JTR 215RT Rosewood finish
Marantz 8802A
Sony 940D 75"
Emotiva XPR5
Minidsp 10x10
Lexicon NT412


----------



## DJ_JonnyV

Holy crap, and I thought my JBL 590s were huge.


----------



## fmedrano1977

Yup, those are yuuuuuge!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## QuiGonJosh

Recently upgrade my fronts and center and added Atmos.


L/R: Klipsch RP-250F
Center: Klipsch RP-500C
Atmos: Klipsch RP-140SA
Surrounds: BIC D62-3LCR
Subwoofer: BIC F12 (x2)


AVR: Denon S720W


I love the Klipsch and am totally on board with them for the foreseeable future!


----------



## fmedrano1977

QuiGonJosh said:


> Recently upgrade my fronts and center and added Atmos.
> 
> 
> L/R: Klipsch RP-250F
> Center: Klipsch RP-500C
> Atmos: Klipsch RP-140SA
> Surrounds: BIC D62-3LCR
> Subwoofer: BIC F12 (x2)
> 
> 
> AVR: Denon S720W
> 
> 
> I love the Klipsch and am totally on board with them for the foreseeable future!


Yup! I recently over the holidays when they had the sale going, I got myself a 5.1.2 Reference Premier setup. Loving the speakers.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbdudex

Family room is currently 5.1.2









Via DIYSG Fusion8 MTM for mains, TM for rear surrounds



























Volt 8 TM









Making Front Heights via HTM-6’s
Knotty pine veneer stained Sedona red 









So 5.1.4 in a few days 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flyinion

My 5.1.2 setup

L/C/R Chane 2.4's
Atmos/height SVS elevation
Surround Chane 1.4's
Sub SVS PB-2000






























Sent from my iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## bungi43

That's awesome. I want a log cabin so bad.



mtbdudex said:


> Family room is currently 5.1.2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Via DIYSG Fusion8 MTM for mains, TM for rear surrounds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Volt 8 TM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Making Front Heights via HTM-6’s
> Knotty pine veneer stained Sedona red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So 5.1.4 in a few days
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bungi43

Is that a Panny TV? Nice. 



flyinion said:


> My 5.1.2 setup
> 
> L/C/R Chane 2.4's
> Atmos/height SVS elevation
> Surround Chane 1.4's
> Sub SVS PB-2000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## flyinion

bungi43 said:


> Is that a Panny TV? Nice.




It is. VT60 plasma. Planning to upgrade to a 2019 model 4k of some kind this year. Everything else except the old 360 and the Xfinity box are 4k capable. I kinda built it in reverse due to other upgrade needs and how the money worked out. 


Sent from my iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

I have a new system, Yamaha RX-A770 and BP9000 Definitive A90 speakers along with the center speaker and back speakers. My question is how do I connect the A90 speakers to the receiver to get them to work? Can anyone assist me with this issue?


----------



## bungi43

flyinion said:


> It is. VT60 plasma. Planning to upgrade to a 2019 model 4k of some kind this year. Everything else except the old 360 and the Xfinity box are 4k capable. I kinda built it in reverse due to other upgrade needs and how the money worked out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone X using Tapatalk


Nice. I had an older model "V" series. 65 inch. Best TV I have ever owned.


----------



## Artzilla

bungi43 said:


> Nice. I had an older model "V" series. 65 inch. Best TV I have ever owned.


 I purchased a decent 4k tv - Sony XBR930e - and it has some high points but still miss my Panasonic ZT Plasma. Maybe it wasn't 4K but I prefer it's 1080p presentation over my new set all things considered. May my ZT rest in peace.


----------



## DJ_JonnyV

Amen, still rocking my VT Panny Plasma in Great Room and an ST in my bedroom. Going to try to run them 'til the wheels fall off.


----------



## dudley07726

*My office 2 Channel system*

Speakers Platinum Solo 
Amplifier. Rotel RB 1060
Preamp. Rotel RC 1070
CD. Oppo BDP 93
Turntable. Project Carbon
Speaker Cable. Chang Lightspeed
Power line filter. Chang Lightspeed
Cooling Fan. AC Infinity
Cabinet. Custom Hand Made


----------



## dudley07726

*Home Theater*

Front. B&W Nautilus 804
Center B&W LCR6 S2
Sub B&W AS6
Rear B&W CCM 7.5 Ceiling
Amp Lexicon NT 512 (Bryston made)
Processor Marantz AV9000 (soon to be replaced)
CD Oppo BDP 105 (Analog outputs used)
Sound bar. Sonos Beam
Fan Cooling AC Infinity
TV. Panasonic TCP 65VT30 plasma (soon to be replaced)
Cabinet. Custom Hand Made All Solid Oak


----------



## James Sanders

Hello, I am new here. Nice to meet you all.

I currently have a really bad set up, it's a Logitech z906 5.1 speakers. I know they are trash for home cinemas and I'm planning to get much better set up in the future.

I'm trying to get them to work with a Sony 4k TV through optical but it's not working, I don't know why. I would like to post a thread on this forum, but everytime I try to do so, I get a HTP Error 500 !


----------



## Ridgeowner

Well, it is already in my signature, but I will provide more details here.

*Fronts:* 2 x NHT SuperZeros
*Center*: 1 x NHT SuperCenter
*Surrounds: *2 x Micca MB42X
*Subwoofer: *Infinity TSS-450
*Receiver:* Yamaha RX-V463BL

Not as expensive as some of the more premier setups out there, but I love how it all sounds for the money.

I have had the SuperZeros for over 23 years. I suspect that the SuperCenter was made around 2000. I just bought it used and it has the original magnetic grill.

The subwoofer is from an old Infinity TSS-450 5.1 surround sound system I bought back in 2007. It still provides all the bass I need for my small room. (I still have the 5 TSS-450 satellites if anyone needs to buy some).


I just bought the Yamaha used from Facebook market about a month ago. Only paid $45.00.


The Micca's are a little more than 1 month old.

I just got back into quality audio a few months ago...notice I said quality, not expensive...LOL. 

I suffered through low end Sony receivers and tiny surround sound speaker systems for years because it is the only thing my wife could figure out and she didn't like my bookshelf speakers. I finally got my own office/mancave where I could put something decent together again.


----------



## GriffM

I am beginning the upgrade process. Current 5.1 setup is:

LR: Polk Monitor 60
C: Polk CS1
Rears: Polk S10 (updated)
Receiver: Yamaha RXV473
Subwoofer: Hsu STF2

The TV is a 10 year old 52" Sony LED. That will be upgraded soon as well to a 4K, likely 75".


----------



## lpraza

*Klipsch guy*

KLIPSCH RF 82 ( FRONT 
KLIPSCH RC64 ( CENTER ) 
KLIPSCH RS62 ( SIDE ) 
KLISPCH RB 62 ) REAR 
KLISPCH SW 112 ( SUB ) 

And looking for a new pair to do HEIGHTS so i will be in 9.1


----------



## MIguy9

Just bought the Elac Debut b6.2 L/R as a first time bookshelf buyer. More just a test of bookshelf speaker and was pleasantly surprised on the quality of these speakers.


----------



## springs113

I just recently decided to stick with the following after countless hours of testing multiple speaker sets. 

Klipsch 8060FA (L/R)
Klipsch 504C (Center) 
Klipsch 502S (Side Surr)
Klipsch 500SA (Heights) 
Subs
Dayton UM18-22 (Marty Cube)
Dayton UM18-22 (Johnny Sub)

I'm loving every movie.


----------



## [email protected]

James Sanders said:


> Hello, I am new here. Nice to meet you all.
> 
> I currently have a really bad set up, it's a Logitech z906 5.1 speakers. I know they are trash for home cinemas and I'm planning to get much better set up in the future.
> 
> I'm trying to get them to work with a Sony 4k TV through optical but it's not working, I don't know why. I would like to post a thread on this forum, but everytime I try to do so, I get a HTP Error 500 !


I had Logitech Z5500 for the longest time, we all gotta come from somewhere!


----------



## [email protected]

Just recently become obsessed with audio. Did a ton of research and now have a Denon X2400H, Dayton B652s L/R, a C452, and a Polk PSW108. I only got the PSW108 for only 5 dollars and can't wait to upgrade from it!


----------



## BeardedSpock

I am one of those guys that can’t decide on what I like.

I have an Onkyo TX-SR605 receiver.

Speakers:
Boston Acoustic VR 30
Polk Audio RT 12
KEF Q7

Sub:
Infinity Intermezzo 1.2s
Definitive Powerfield 12


----------



## smdelaney

James Sanders said:


> Hello, I am new here. Nice to meet you all.
> 
> I currently have a really bad set up, it's a Logitech z906 5.1 speakers. I know they are trash for home cinemas and I'm planning to get much better set up in the future.
> 
> I'm trying to get them to work with a Sony 4k TV through optical but it's not working, I don't know why. I would like to post a thread on this forum, but everytime I try to do so, I get a HTP Error 500 !


Have you tried the FAQ/Troubleshooting in your user manual?
I looked up these speakers on Amazon and the user manual is there for viewing. There is a section that says:

_Q: I can’t hear any sound out of my Z906 speakers, and I see flashing lights on the front of the control console. How can I resolve this?
A: a) The Z906 uses DTS Digital Sound/Dolby Digital decoding to process data into 5.1 surround sound. If the Z906 receives neither DTS Digital Sound nor Dolby Digital decoding data, the Z906 will not be able to decode the signal. You can resolve this issue by making sure the Z906 receives only a DTS Digital Sound or Dolby Digital signal from the host device (for example, DVD/Blu-ray player, game console, or home computer). Please refer to your equipment manufacturer’s support documentation for additional details.​_
If this describes your situation your best bet is to look to the documentation on the TV and check that your audio output settings match DTS or Dolby Digital. You may also want to search the appropriate AVS Display forum for your particular Sony TV (you didn't list the model info) if you need help navigating the TV settings.


----------



## Gaiking

Hey all..newbie here. My current setup is:

Marantz SR5008 AVR
Definitive Technology BP9020 Front L&R
Definitive Technology CS9040 Center
Mirage Omnisat Satellites for Front and Rear Surround


----------



## QuiGonJosh

DJ_JonnyV said:


> Amen, still rocking my VT Panny Plasma in Great Room and an ST in my bedroom. Going to try to run them 'til the wheels fall off.



I'm still going strong with my Samsung PN60F5300 from 2014. I'm going to run it until it dies or until a 4K TV comes along that can compare for a decent price.


----------



## TabCam

Just a 5.0 setup:
AVR: Arcam AVR550 with Dirac until 123 Hz (Schroedinger frequency)
Front L/R: Usher Mini Dancer 2 DMD
Center: Usher X616 with upgraded diamond tweeter
surrounds: Usher 718


----------



## O_Kay

Terrible hand-me-down Pioneers my Dad gave me in 1995 (CS-33A), in the living room. These are all midrange and really sound bad.
Optimus STAV-3300 receiver, given to me in 1995.
Cheap bad (very scooped midrange) 2.1 Creative Inspire slim 2600 computer speakers I bought a long time ago. At least they have some muffled bass.
Tiny no-bass laptop speakers (Macbook Pro 15" Late 2013) in work computer.
Lousy no-bass Panasonic plasma 42" TV speakers, used for TV viewing.

Why don't I have anything decent? No money. Does it mean I don't care much about sound quality and music? No. Every time I try to set aside money for speakers another "emergency bill" appears that wipes me out.


----------



## z51l9889

Currently in the process of putting together a 5.1 system for my new (to me) home:

Receiver: Yamaha RX-V675 (previously used with Klipsch Quintet V + Dayton Audio 12" sub. I could never get this combo to sound right in my previous house)

Front L/R: Klipsch RB-61 II
Center: Klipsch RC-52 II
Surrounds: Definitive Technology Mythos Gem
Sub: SVS SB-2000 

These speakers are several price/quality categories above anything I've previously had. I'm really anxious to get it all hooked up and try it out.


----------



## KenM10759

O_Kay said:


> Terrible hand-me-down Pioneers my Dad gave me in 1995 (CS-33A), in the living room. These are all midrange and really sound bad.
> Optimus STAV-3300 receiver, given to me in 1995.
> Cheap bad (very scooped midrange) 2.1 Creative Inspire slim 2600 computer speakers I bought a long time ago. At least they have some muffled bass.
> Tiny no-bass laptop speakers (Macbook Pro 15" Late 2013) in work computer.
> Lousy no-bass Panasonic plasma 42" TV speakers, used for TV viewing.
> 
> Why don't I have anything decent? No money. Does it mean I don't care much about sound quality and music? No. Every time I try to set aside money for speakers another "emergency bill" appears that wipes me out.


Solutions are out there. I just gifted a friend a $99 Marantz SR8000 receiver, $99 B&W DM601 speakers, $125 PSB PBR-12 sub, $262 for a Bluesound Node N100 streamer and USB Bluetooth adapter, and a $50 Seagate Passport 1TB drive that I loaded up with 478GB of music. That was most from a dealer, the drive and the BT adapter off Amazon.

I have put together twice now 5.1 guest room systems for about $500 total off Craigslist finds. Even better bargains can be had on eBay.


----------



## MOTOWNN

My current setup LG 75" UHD 4K LED TV , Marantz SR8012 AVR , Polk RTI A9 towers , SVS Ultra center , SVS PB 16 Ultra subs (duals) , SVS Ultra bookshelf's (side surround's) , SVS Ultra bookshelf's (rear surround's).

Planning to make it a 7.2.4 setup eventually and maybe add a Marantz 8077 amp.


----------



## Fast351

My home theater. BenQ HT3050 throwing a 135" image.



Ascend Acoustics Sierra Towers, Horizon, and Sierra 1s as rears. Supported by a pair of Rythmik FV15HPs. 



Mains are powered by an NAD C272, center and backs off an NAD T754. 



One of my favorite things to listen to are really good 5 channel audio recordings. I have a small but growing collection. Perhaps my overall favorite is my Brothers in Arms SACD.


----------



## LangBedang

Denon AVR-X4500H driving the following
- Martin Logan Motion 8i (LCR)
- Martin Logan Motion 4i (SL/SR)
- Paradigm CI Pro 80 R (TM)
- Martin Logan Dynamo 700 (x2)


----------



## sykaz1

I just started recently and purchased the following

Receiver: Denon AVR-X2500H
Fronts: Klipsch RP 280F
Center: Klipsch RP 500C

Planning to add Sub and surrounds soon.


----------



## darthray

springs113 said:


> I just recently decided to stick with the following after countless hours of testing multiple speaker sets.
> 
> Klipsch 8060FA (L/R)
> Klipsch 504C (Center)
> Klipsch 502S (Side Surr)
> Klipsch 500SA (Heights)
> Subs
> Dayton UM18-22 (Marty Cube)
> Dayton UM18-22 (Johnny Sub)
> 
> I'm loving every movie.


Nice set-up 

If you don't mind a suggestion, I would move your Center speaker forward. Just enough to be pass the edge of your shelf.
This would remove any potential reflection from the shelf. And if you want to take-it one step forward, you could angle-it up a little.
This way your center speaker tweeter will be closer, to your main tweeter.


Ray


----------



## springs113

darthray said:


> springs113 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just recently decided to stick with the following after countless hours of testing multiple speaker sets.
> 
> Klipsch 8060FA (L/R)
> Klipsch 504C (Center)
> Klipsch 502S (Side Surr)
> Klipsch 500SA (Heights)
> Subs
> Dayton UM18-22 (Marty Cube)
> Dayton UM18-22 (Johnny Sub)
> 
> I'm loving every movie.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice set-up/forum/images/smilies/smile.gif
> 
> If you don't mind a suggestion, I would move your Center speaker forward. Just enough to be pass the edge of your shelf.
> This would remove any potential reflection from the shelf. And if you want to take-it one step forward, you could angle-it up a little.
> This way your center speaker tweeter will be closer, to your main tweeter.
> 
> 
> Ray
Click to expand...

 thanks, this pic was kinda old and all you stated has been done. I've since added another 2 more subs (micro & cube).


----------



## spacevector

I currently have 3 setups in my small apartment:

Living Room 3.1
LR: Infinity R162 
C: Infinity RC263
Sub: SVS SB-12NSD
Receiver: Anthem MRX 300
Source: Roku 2, Chromecast Audio
TV: Vizio 42" 3D (Garbage)

Office 2.0
LR: Jamo C103
Receiver: Onkyo HT-RC370
Source: PC

Bedroom 2.0:
LR: Wall mount DIY Vifantastisch
Amp: SMSL Q5 pro
Source: Chromecast Audio

My favorite is the living room Infinity setup. A bit bright but nothing treble controls can't fix. Love the center channel - so authoritative. I hope to go 5.1 in the living room soon - on the lookout for a deal on wall mount speakers.


----------



## sykaz1

sykaz1 said:


> I just started recently and purchased the following
> 
> Receiver: Denon AVR-X2500H
> Fronts: Klipsch RP 280F
> Center: Klipsch RP 500C
> 
> Planning to add Sub and surrounds soon.


Have ordered *Polk Audio S15* for surround, got a good deal for it as it was on sale!


----------



## docrugby

*Should i buy these?*

I have an opportunity to buy some speakers but don't know if they are particularly good considering their age.
They are all Klipsch RF62 Floor standing,
RC62 Centre,
RB51 Rear, plus Velodyne 10 inch sub CHT10R.
Can anyone advise me if they are worth getting.I can purchase all of these for $950?


----------



## docrugby

docrugby said:


> i have an opportunity to buy some speakers but don't know if they are particularly good considering their age.
> They are all klipsch rf62 floor standing,
> rc62 centre,
> rb51 rear, plus velodyne 10 inch sub cht10r.
> Can anyone advise me if they are worth getting.i can purchase all of these for $950?


----------



## darthray

docrugby said:


> View attachment 2515206





docrugby said:


> I have an opportunity to buy some speakers but don't know if they are particularly good considering their age.
> They are all Klipsch RF62 Floor standing,
> RC62 Centre,
> RB51 Rear, plus Velodyne 10 inch sub CHT10R.
> Can anyone advise me if they are worth getting.I can purchase all of these for $950?


 
While $950 sound like a descent price, I would repost this question here;
https://www.avsforum.com/forum/89-speakers/
As a new thread question, since this one is more about what you have.
Or this one, a Klipsch speaker thread; 
https://www.avsforum.com/forum/89-speakers/680426-klipsch-owner-thread.html
And will get more educated answers, from present and previous Klipsch owner.


Ray


----------



## docrugby

darthray said:


> While $950 sound like a descent price, I would repost this question here;
> https://www.avsforum.com/forum/89-speakers/
> As a new thread question, since this one is more about what you have.
> Or this one, a Klipsch speaker thread;
> https://www.avsforum.com/forum/89-speakers/680426-klipsch-owner-thread.html
> And will get more educated answers, from present and previous Klipsch owner.
> 
> 
> Ray


Thanks Ray,I'm new around these parts and was unsure.Cheers to you.


----------



## Frank Gruelle

Matrin Logans SL3
Kef 200c Ref
Kef 300Q
Kef 100Q
Subs are 2 DIY 12" LAB eminence Pro
Martin logan Grotto 10 
Atmos are 
2 Jamo 892A2
2 Sensonin SS838


----------



## Abed Zaza

I have a Bose Soundtouch 300 and I simply love it. 
I know that most audiophiles here hate it, and I totally understand that. 
For my computer usage though, and the NY shoeboxes we live in, it's more than sufficient IMO. 
The Build is solid - this is a hefty piece of kit. The finish is top quality with a piano gloss finish on top that although attracts and shows dust still looks stunning nonetheless. There are no buttons on the unit, and a few indicator lights are found on the front grill of the soundbar. I have it paired with the Acoustimass 300 Subwoofer, and it's an essential addition IMO. 

Btw, after their recent firmware update, now you can pair two Subwoofers to the Soundbar instead of one. It's been confirmed on their forums. This applies to their 500 and 700 series as well. 

Audio from the soundbar is clean and dialogue is crisp. Most will be happy with the sound, which is very natural and not too bright. This is not going to please those who need a vacuum tube amplifier, line conditioners, and $10k speakers, in order to function. It's a good soundbar with a clean appearance and ease of use which will please 95% of folks who need more than the pathetic native speakers that come with most TVs. The SoundTouch 300 does get very loud without distortion, if that's your thing. For those who care, it supports Dolby Digital and DTS for external audio formats. No Dolby Atmos.


----------



## darthray

docrugby said:


> Thanks Ray,*I'm new around these parts and was unsure*.Cheers to you.



All good, so no worry since I did notice you were a new Member
On that note, Welcome to this forum.


Ray


----------



## nevets77

I just ordered a Goldenear set up : Triton ones for front, T5 rear, ref center, and invista 650's for Atomos. They are replacing some aging Snell C1V's and the snell xa55 center. I picked up the Anthem AVM 60 as well to replace my Parasound C2 which was also a little dated.


----------



## keep amonte

Finally finished! 

Marantz SR7012 AVR
Sony SCD-C222ES SACD player
Tekton Impact Monitors LCR
Tekton Enzo Sub
Focal In-ceiling rears
SVS 25-31 PCI
Directv HR54-700
Panasonic DMP-BD85 Blu-Ray
Apple TV
Panasonic projector
PT-AE4000U
Draper Motoirized Screen
PS4

Went from a Denon 1912 with Mirage FRX-7 series LCR to above, lord I'm in heaven!


----------



## vardo

Finally finished too

Marantz 7702mk11 pre pro
Emotiva XPA-5 gen 2 amp
Emotiva A-700 7 channel amp
OPPO 203 HD Blu ray player
PSA MT-210T L/R Towers
PSA M-210 Center Channel
PSA SR-110 Rear surrounds
Klipsch AW-550 X 4 overhead speakers
Axiom QS-8 side speakers
Dual PSA S3601 subs
Clark Tactile transducers (3) and Clark 501d amp
Sony 75" 900e TV
Dish network
ATS acoustic treatments

That's it


----------



## KenM10759

It's been a couple years since I posted any photo of my living room setup. I cannot compete with any of the hard-hitting movie-centric systems posted. The reason is I'm limited to my living room and I can't have big black monoliths, I must maintain some degree of "tasteful decor." I also need it primarily to sound good for music as that's the vast majority of the use of the system. The R50 toppers were the most recent addition, as a couple months ago I finally got the T758 fully upgraded to "v3" status.

KEF R500 mains, R200c center, R100 surrounds (not shown), R50 Atmos-enabled toppers, and SVS SB2000 sub. Running all off an NAD T758v3. Also have a ProJect RPM-1 turntable, Sony CDP-CE500 player, LG UP875 4k BluRay player, and Samsung UN55JU6500 55" 4K TV. Yeah, it's in my signature but I know many using mobile devices don't see sigs, likes, etc.

It could be a few years before any additional upgrades, so there it is. Love it. Later this year I'll have my office renovated and then show that system. It could be a couple years before I re-do the guest room and show that one.


----------



## nlis

Some very cool systems in here! I just have a 5.2 little klipsch system in my basement. Hoping to upgrade soon


----------



## Nick V

Here's the latest and greatest in our master bedroom... 

5.1.2 Atmos system with BG Radia in-wall speakers, Martin Logan Dynamo 700W subwoofer (for now), NAD 758v3 receiver w/ Dirac Live, Sony 4K Blu-Ray player, 4K cable box, Furman IT Reference Power Conditioner and Vizio M55 4K DV/HDR TV. 

So far it's amazing with music and movies. There are a few finishing touches left to go in this system before it's finished.


----------



## darthray

KenM10759 said:


> It's been a couple years since I posted any photo of my living room setup. *I cannot compete with any of the hard-hitting movie-centric systems posted*. The reason is I'm limited to my living room and I can't have big black monoliths, I must maintain some degree of "tasteful decor." I also need it primarily to sound good for music as that's the vast majority of the use of the system. The R50 toppers were the most recent addition, as a couple months ago I finally got the T758 fully upgraded to "v3" status.
> 
> KEF R500 mains, R200c center, R100 surrounds (not shown), R50 Atmos-enabled toppers, and SVS SB2000 sub. Running all off an NAD T758v3. Also have a ProJect RPM-1 turntable, Sony CDP-CE500 player, LG UP875 4k BluRay player, and Samsung UN55JU6500 55" 4K TV. Yeah, it's in my signature but I know many using mobile devices don't see sigs, likes, etc.
> 
> It could be a few years before any additional upgrades, so there it is. Love it. Later this year I'll have my office renovated and then show that system. It could be a couple years before I re-do the guest room and show that one.


Thanks for the picture Ken 

You should know better, with all your contribution on this thread. It not about the bigger system, just sharing our little piece of Heaven
Look good by the way.


Ray


----------



## toymanict

I have the Ascend Acoustics CBM-170 SE w\28" stands.

I have been a music lover for many years, with a simple philosophy of just good sound.

When the system is on, there is no noise
The system plays any kind of music, without touching any knobs
The system does not colour the music, neither adds or subtracts from the sound
A great open soundstage

The room hosting my system is setup to reduce the reflection from any surface. Having over 3000 LPs helps. The speakers are rear ported, however there is no reflection from behind the speaker so music is open, not bass heavy.

The Ascend Acoustics CBM-170 SE have a refined sound, very balanced sound from top to bottom, delivering ultra-low distortion and sonic clarity. The tweeter is crisp and precise, not harsh or grainy. The mids are full-bodied and driving, while the lows are tight, quick and surprisingly punchy. Yea, I know what they say about the low end of the CBM-170 SE however the low end is really good.

So why this speaker? One, big speakers should have a big room so they can stretch, smaller speakers, not so much room. This speaker can stretch. Plays well at low volumes, kicks butt at loud volumes.

Plan to move, these are smaller than a 12” cube. Oh, on stands they are easy to move for stereo listening or back to each sides of a TV.

The Ascend Acoustics CBM-170 SE bookshelf speaker is not a perfect speaker, just a very, very, very good speaker that is also reasonable in price.

The speakers would not sound good without good equipment, I have been using Adcom electronics with a Rega table with a Denon HO MC cartridge. I will be adding a Roon system in the future.


----------



## shivaji

Nick V said:


> Here's the latest and greatest in our master bedroom...
> 
> 5.1.2 Atmos system with BG Radia in-wall speakers, Martin Logan Dynamo 700W subwoofer (for now), NAD 758v3 receiver w/ Dirac Live, Sony 4K Blu-Ray player, 4K cable box, Furman IT Reference Power Conditioner and Vizio M55 4K DV/HDR TV.
> 
> So far it's amazing with music and movies. There are a few finishing touches left to go in this system before it's finished.
> 
> 
> That is a stellar bedroom system you have there. Polar on the display a nice touch. He looks great with the eye patch and mostly, a fun movie too.


----------



## robr6

keep amonte said:


> Finally finished!
> 
> Marantz SR7012 AVR
> Sony SCD-C222ES SACD player
> Tekton Impact Monitors LCR
> Tekton Enzo Sub
> Focal In-ceiling rears
> SVS 25-31 PCI
> Directv HR54-700
> Panasonic DMP-BD85 Blu-Ray
> Apple TV
> Panasonic projector
> PT-AE4000U
> Draper Motoirized Screen
> PS4
> 
> Went from a Denon 1912 with Mirage FRX-7 series LCR to above, lord I'm in heaven!


pics please


----------



## keep amonte

robr6 said:


> pics please



I'll try to get some better ones soon. Too busy watching movies and listening to music!


----------



## daddyora

I've had a Def Tech Procinema 600 5.1 system for the last few years driven by a Yamaha Aventage RX-A660 avr. Building a new house so I am now trying out a new set (L/C/R) of ELAC Debut 2.0 5.2 bookshelfs and center from Crutchfield. Excellent sale price. We are not critical listeners but the ELAC's are surprisingly revealing speakers. They look nice and play music (CD's) very well but can be a bit harsh on badly recorded TV shows, for example. Well recorded DVD's, CD's, and Blu-Rays come through excellent. Still playing with all the parameters so maybe I'll get them to smooth out before the return period is up.


----------



## Brian Lynch

Hi there:

Denon x4500h running 7.2.4:

Polk RC65i (x2) - in-wall
Polk LCi-C Center - in-wall
Polk RC60i Ceiling (x4) - in-ceiling
Fluance SXBP-BK (Surrounds) - on-wall
Harman Kardon HKTS15 Centre Channels (x2) used as Surround Backs - on wall
Polk PSW10 Subwoofer (x2) - quarter wall placement

Harman Kardon AVR1600 (used as external amp to power Front Heights)

Vizio M65f0 - on wall
Xbox One
ATV4k
Cooling fans for AVRs
all wiring in wall/ceiling


----------



## m0j0

Here's my HT setup:


Denon x4400h (and will be adding an Outlaw Model 5000 amp this weekend)


Fronts: Polk LSiM 705's
Center: Polk LSiM 704c
Rear Surrounds: Polk LSiM 703's
Atmos Speakers (x4): Focal Sibs
Sub: SVS PB-2000


----------



## Matt Lacey

pioneer sdj 60x


----------



## Matt Lacey

Matt Lacey said:


> pioneer sdj 60x


turbosound floodlights


----------



## Matt Lacey

void psychos


----------



## Matt Lacey

cerwin vega l36pes


----------



## Matt Lacey

wharfdale x218


----------



## Cloob

Just arrived today!










PSA 210T x2, 210C, and a V3611 sub:


----------



## treal512

My current 2.1 HTS in my new small apartment: Chane A1.4 and an Outlaw LFM-1 EX

In my last place, which was a house, I had a 2.2 setup which also included a SVS PB2000

Future plans for my smaller place eventually include a center Chane A2.4 speaker making it a 3.1 setup


----------



## Jean77

Jean77 said:


> Hi, used to have an all Polk 7.1 (RTi line) system in my gaming/party/movie/music room in the basement.
> 
> 
> Last month I upgraded to Klipsch Reference Premier speakers.
> 
> 
> My man cave setup:
> 
> 
> Samsung 65" TV
> Denon x4100w receiver
> Acurus A200X3 power amplifier
> Integra ADM 2.1 power amplifier
> Klipsch RP280F front speakers
> Klipsch RP450C center
> Klipsch RP160M for surround
> 4 X Micca M-8C ceiling speakers
> 2 X DIY JohnnySubs 7.5cuf ported subs with Dayton reference 15" drivers
> 
> 
> Running Dolby Atmos 5.4.2
> 
> 
> I never thought I would like the sound of Klipsch speakers but I really do.


Some changes in the past few weeks. 


I sold the Denon X4100 and bought a X4400.
Sold the Integra amp and bought an older QSC USA900 pro amp for the subs.
Will be going 7.2.4 soon.


Here's a picture of the front.


----------



## Joseph Brzoza

Currently have in my 5.1 :

Fronts and Center: Ascend HTM-200SE
Rears: Old Sony satellites, not sure of model
Subwoofer: Rythmik LV12R
Receiver: Denon X1200W

Looking at replacing the fronts and center and moving the Ascends to surround duty...


----------



## Chris Galliher

SVS Ultra Towers
Ultra Center
Ultra Surrounds
PC-2000 sub 
upgrading from Older RF 7ii Klipsch


----------



## jordexj

Living Room - Receiver Marantz SR7012 

- PSB XC Imagine Center
- 2 PSB X2T Fronts
- 2 PSB Alpha B Surrounds
- 4 Sonance MAGR6 Dolby Atmost


----------



## jagob

2 X ELAC Uni-Fi UB5

HSU VTF-2 MK 2 Subwoofer


----------



## Tomas2

Here are my speakers presently in storage...I custom made these monitors with enclosures purchased from ebay and all new Morel drivers from Madisound along with custom designed crossovers for the JBLs.

JBL 4408 (via ebay)
Morel MW-266 (8”)
Morel MDT-44 (1-1/8”)


M&K MPS-1611P (via ebay new powered monitors minus drivers)
Morel MW-164 (6”)
Morel CAT-308 (1-1/8”)


----------



## Moemoetron

My setup is on a 75 inch Samsung 
My reciever Onkyo Txnr828
Center Polk csiA6 connected with 2 Fxi A4s
Fronts Rti A9s
Sides Fxi A6s
Rears Rti A7s
2 subs Psw 125s

It's a BEAST of a system literally took me 2 years to put together. Only weak spot are my subs. Renovating my basement right now so should make the sound even better once finished.


----------



## darthray

jordexj said:


> Living Room - Receiver Marantz SR7012
> 
> - PSB XC Imagine Center
> - 2 PSB X2T Fronts
> - 2 PSB Alpha B Surrounds
> - 4 Sonance MAGR6 Dolby Atmost





Chris Galliher said:


> SVS Ultra Towers
> Ultra Center
> Ultra Surrounds
> PC-2000 sub
> upgrading from Older RF 7ii Klipsch



You guys set-up, demand pictures 
We love pictures around here


Ray


----------



## darthray

Tomas2 said:


> Here are my speakers presently in storage...I custom made these monitors with enclosures purchased from ebay and all new *Morel drivers from Madisound along with custom designed crossovers for the JBLs.*
> 
> JBL 4408 (via ebay)
> Morel MW-266 (8”)
> Morel MDT-44 (1-1/8”)
> 
> 
> M&K MPS-1611P (via ebay new powered monitors minus drivers)
> Morel MW-164 (6”)
> Morel CAT-308 (1-1/8”)


 
Morel make excellent drivers, and Madisound is an excellent place to deal with for DIY.
Dealt with Madisound a few time, in my DIY days. And had excellent service when building my speakers with Vifa drivers.
Out of curiosity, how did you manage to have JBL making custom made crossover for you? 

Finally, thanks for posting the pictures. We love pictures around here


Ray


----------



## Tomas2

darthray said:


> ...Out of curiosity, how did you manage to have JBL making custom made crossover for you?


Greetings Ray,

A friend designed the 2-way crossover for me, can’t remember the name of the software he used. Madisound had most of the components. I did test things initially with the original 4408 crossovers which worked nicely as well.

-Tomas


----------



## mtbdudex

I’ve gone full DIY in my living room, a 5.1.2 setup.

The knotty pine fusion8 MTM replaced the black fusion8 TM 


















Here are the TM , volt-8’s, and side surrounds , HTM-6’s .
Wires will be drilled thru logs later as spring project ... you guys with stick/drywall wall have it so easy.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KirkD1

Living Room System Would love real home theater just need more money, bigger house, mute wife.

LCR Frazier Cat 40
Surrounds and rears Elac B6.2
Subs Bic F12

Sony 7.1 Receiver, will upgrade soon.


----------



## darthray

KirkD1 said:


> Living Room System Would love real home theater just need more money, bigger house, *mute wife.*
> 
> LCR Frazier Cat 40
> Surrounds and rears Elac B6.2
> Subs Bic F12
> 
> Sony 7.1 Receiver, will upgrade soon.


LOL 
Thanks for sharing and welcome to the AVS forum.


Ray


----------



## rotgg

current speakers
Yamaha HS8
TriTrix Tower
Presonus 312
Focal Alpha 80
Custom Scan Speak MTM verry similar to Catamoun http://www.northcreekmusic.com/Catamount/CatamountInfo.htm


----------



## riptide912

Main Zone: 

Samsung 65" H1750
Denon AVR-X4300H
Ascend Acoustics CMT-340SE L/C/R
Ascend Acoustics CBM-170SE Ls/Rs
Rythmik LV12R

Zone 2 / Bedroom:
Ascend Acoustics Sierra 1 w/ NrT Tweeter L/R


----------



## audiomirage

Current equipment applying to my new H.T. Build for Dolby Atmos 9.4.4

Screen: Draper TecVision Premier XT1800X WHITE 161” (79” x 140”) Gain: 1.8
Projector: Epson Home Cinema 5030UB (hoping to upgrade to 4K HDR this year)
Receiver: Denon AVR-X8500H
Amplifier: Emotiva XPA-3
4k Blu-ray players: Oppo UDP-203 4k & Xbox One X 
*(1)Center Speaker: Mirage OMD-C2
(2)Main Speakers: Mirage OMD-28
(6)Surrounds: Mirage OMD-5
(4)Atmos : Mirage OMD-5 (placed in 12" boxed raised ceiling locations)
(4)Subwoofers: 2-Klipsch R-115SW / 2-Klipsch R-112SW Reference Series*


----------



## mooremg1

I have an all NHT system except for the sub:

Mains are Classic 4’s
Center is a Classic 3C
Side surrounds are Classic 3’s
Atmos overheads are IC4’s
Subwoofer is SVS SB-16 Ultra
No rear surrounds as yet but looking for another pair of 3’s in good condition so if you have a pair to sell please get in touch.

When we built this house my wife nixed having a projector hanging from the ceiling so I am waiting for someone to come out with a good 4k UHD short throw projector that can take the place of the TV. It must be able to throw a 120” picture and cost less than $4k. 

The rest of my current configuration consists of: 

Samsung 75” MU8000
Marantz SR7012
AC Infinity T8 to cool the Marantz
NVIDIA Shield TV 2017 - for all my video streaming needs
Oppo UDP-203 - for all my disk playing needs
Monster Power surge protector
SONOS Connect - for whole house audio
Fire TV Cube - for my Amazon crazed sons to use when they visit and some voice control of lighting
TiVo Mini - slaved to a TiVo Roamio upstairs
Bluesound Node 2i - for my audio streaming needs
Sony MDS-JB930 Minidisc player
Logitech Harmony Hub and various IOS apps to control it all 

I can almost hear the laughter about the Minidisc player but I actually have a good reason for owning this ancient technology. In my younger days I stealth recorded hundreds of concerts on DAT and Minidisc recorders using a pair of DPA microphones embedded in a pair of eyeglass temple pieces and in the process got some amazing binaural recordings of some amazing shows. I have been slowly (very slowly) copying those recordings to CD then ripping them to my music collection but every once in a while I pull out some and just give them a listen. I listen to music much more than I watch video so I want to give a shout out to the Bluesound Node 2i. For the money is it hard to beat the sound quality of this thing and I especially love it with TIDAL where it can perform full unfolding of MQA encoded music. I could go on and on but I will spare you my enthusiasm for it. 

All of my media is served by a Plex server that runs on a Dell Optiplex 7060 Micro with a 4 core i7, 16Gb RAM and a 256Gb SSD. Plex primary storage is on a QNAP TR-004 DAS with 4 8TB WD Red hard drives and the QNAP is mirrored nightly to two WD EX4 NAS’s each with 4 6TB WD Red hard drives. All DAS/NAS’s are RAID5. That probably seems like overkill but I have worked in the computing industry for 45 years and have seen an ocean of data lost including some of my own. I currently have 900+ Blu-ray discs ripped in MKV and about 8400 CDs ripped in FLAC and ALAC and I am not going to do all of that again so I’m taking no chances. In case of fire or burglary another copy of everything is on 4 4TB portable drives that one of my neighbors keeps for me. 

OK, that’s probably TLDR; for most of you so we’ll summarize with my favorite part of this thread and others like it -pictures!


----------



## RagtopFE

mooremg1 said:


> I have an all NHT system except for the sub:
> 
> Mains are Classic 4’s
> Center is a Classic 3C
> Side surrounds are Classic 3’s
> Atmos overheads are IC4’s
> Subwoofer is SVS SB-16 Ultra
> No rear surrounds as yet but looking for another pair of 3’s in good condition so if you have a pair to sell please get in touch.
> 
> When we built this house my wife nixed having a projector hanging from the ceiling so I am waiting for someone to come out with a good 4k UHD short throw projector that can take the place of the TV. It must be able to throw a 120” picture and cost less than $4k.
> 
> The rest of my current configuration consists of:
> 
> Samsung 75” MU8000
> Marantz SR7012
> AC Infinity T8 to cool the Marantz
> NVIDIA Shield TV 2017 - for all my video streaming needs
> Oppo UDP-203 - for all my disk playing needs
> Monster Power surge protector
> SONOS Connect - for whole house audio
> Fire TV Cube - for my Amazon crazed sons to use when they visit and some voice control of lighting
> TiVo Mini - slaved to a TiVo Roamio upstairs
> Bluesound Node 2i - for my audio streaming needs
> Sony MDS-JB930 Minidisc player
> Logitech Harmony Hub and various IOS apps to control it all
> 
> I can almost hear the laughter about the Minidisc player but I actually have a good reason for owning this ancient technology. In my younger days I stealth recorded hundreds of concerts on DAT and Minidisc recorders using a pair of DPA microphones embedded in a pair of eyeglass temple pieces and in the process got some amazing binaural recordings of some amazing shows. I have been slowly (very slowly) copying those recordings to CD then ripping them to my music collection but every once in a while I pull out some and just give them a listen. I listen to music much more than I watch video so I want to give a shout out to the Bluesound Node 2i. For the money is it hard to beat the sound quality of this thing and I especially love it with TIDAL where it can perform full unfolding of MQA encoded music. I could go on and on but I will spare you my enthusiasm for it.
> 
> All of my media is served by a Plex server that runs on a Dell Optiplex 7060 Micro with a 4 core i7, 16Gb RAM and a 256Gb SSD. Plex primary storage is on a QNAP TR-004 DAS with 4 8TB WD Red hard drives and the QNAP is mirrored nightly to two WD EX4 NAS’s each with 4 6TB WD Red hard drives. All DAS/NAS’s are RAID5. That probably seems like overkill but I have worked in the computing industry for 45 years and have seen an ocean of data lost including some of my own. I currently have 900+ Blu-ray discs ripped in MKV and about 8400 CDs ripped in FLAC and ALAC and I am not going to do all of that again so I’m taking no chances. In case of fire or burglary another copy of everything is on 4 4TB portable drives that one of my neighbors keeps for me.
> 
> OK, that’s probably TLDR; for most of you so we’ll summarize with my favorite part of this thread and others like it -pictures!


Nice set-up.
So...where's the Edison Wax Cylinder player?


----------



## darthray

mooremg1 said:


> I have an all NHT system except for the sub:
> 
> Mains are Classic 4’s
> Center is a Classic 3C
> Side surrounds are Classic 3’s
> Atmos overheads are IC4’s
> Subwoofer is SVS SB-16 Ultra
> No rear surrounds as yet but looking for another pair of 3’s in good condition so if you have a pair to sell please get in touch.
> 
> When we built this house my wife nixed having a projector hanging from the ceiling so I am waiting for someone to come out with a good 4k UHD short throw projector that can take the place of the TV. It must be able to throw a 120” picture and cost less than $4k.
> 
> The rest of my current configuration consists of:
> 
> Samsung 75” MU8000
> Marantz SR7012
> AC Infinity T8 to cool the Marantz
> NVIDIA Shield TV 2017 - for all my video streaming needs
> Oppo UDP-203 - for all my disk playing needs
> Monster Power surge protector
> SONOS Connect - for whole house audio
> Fire TV Cube - for my Amazon crazed sons to use when they visit and some voice control of lighting
> TiVo Mini - slaved to a TiVo Roamio upstairs
> Bluesound Node 2i - for my audio streaming needs
> Sony MDS-JB930 Minidisc player
> Logitech Harmony Hub and various IOS apps to control it all
> 
> I can almost hear the laughter about the Minidisc player but I actually have a good reason for owning this ancient technology. In my younger days I stealth recorded hundreds of concerts on DAT and Minidisc recorders using a pair of DPA microphones embedded in a pair of eyeglass temple pieces and in the process got some amazing binaural recordings of some amazing shows. I have been slowly (very slowly) copying those recordings to CD then ripping them to my music collection but every once in a while I pull out some and just give them a listen. I listen to music much more than I watch video so I want to give a shout out to the Bluesound Node 2i. For the money is it hard to beat the sound quality of this thing and I especially love it with TIDAL where it can perform full unfolding of MQA encoded music. I could go on and on but I will spare you my enthusiasm for it.
> 
> All of my media is served by a Plex server that runs on a Dell Optiplex 7060 Micro with a 4 core i7, 16Gb RAM and a 256Gb SSD. Plex primary storage is on a QNAP TR-004 DAS with 4 8TB WD Red hard drives and the QNAP is mirrored nightly to two WD EX4 NAS’s each with 4 6TB WD Red hard drives. All DAS/NAS’s are RAID5. That probably seems like overkill but I have worked in the computing industry for 45 years and have seen an ocean of data lost including some of my own. I currently have 900+ Blu-ray discs ripped in MKV and about 8400 CDs ripped in FLAC and ALAC and I am not going to do all of that again so I’m taking no chances. In case of fire or burglary another copy of everything is on 4 4TB portable drives that one of my neighbors keeps for me.
> 
> OK, that’s probably TLDR; for most of you so we’ll summarize with my favorite part of this thread and *others like it -pictures*!


Thank You for the pictures, we love picture's around here 

And if you do mind a small suggestion.
I would move your Center speaker, an inch forward. Just enough to be pass the edge of your shelf, this will reduce early sound reflection of your Tweeter.
While you do not have much clearance above the top of your center speaker, if moving-it forward it might give some play room.
And might also try to angle-up your center a little.
Just little trick, that could improve your center clarity and cost nothing to do


Ray


----------



## fr8flyr

My room was setup many years ago, my speakers are Aerial Acoustics 10T for front L&R, Aerial CC5 for center, Aerial SR3 for side surrounds, Aerial Model 6's for rear surrounds and a pair of Aerial SW12's for subs. I am in the process of adding some small Polk bookshelf speakers for front and rear height channels.


----------



## KenM10759

fr8flyr said:


> My room was setup many years ago, my speakers are Aerial Acoustics 10T for front L&R, Aerial CC5 for center, Aerial SR3 for side surrounds, Aerial Model 6's for rear surrounds and a pair of Aerial SW12's for subs. I am in the process of adding some small Polk bookshelf speakers for front and rear height channels.


Those Aerial speakers are so superb! The really deserve something better for front and rear height channels. Can I talk you into KEF R8a, R50, or Q50a? Much closer in sound, and prettier too.


----------



## fr8flyr

KenM10759 said:


> Those Aerial speakers are so superb! The really deserve something better for front and rear height channels. Can I talk you into KEF R8a, R50, or Q50a? Much closer in sound, and prettier too.


I don't want to spend much more then I have too until I decide if it's worth the effort. If I like the results, I can change to some better speakers later on, right I just want to see how it sounds with the 4K soundtracks.


----------



## bumpercar1971

nevets77 said:


> I just ordered a Goldenear set up : Triton ones for front, T5 rear, ref center, and invista 650's for Atomos. They are replacing some aging Snell C1V's and the snell xa55 center. I picked up the Anthem AVM 60 as well to replace my Parasound C2 which was also a little dated.


Hi - 

Sorry to bug you, but I am curious what you think of the Goldenear speakers? Not sure if you've had them long enough yet to know how they compare to other speakers you've owned, but curious how you rate them for music and movies?

Thanks


----------



## bumpercar1971

Curious how you like the Tekton speakers? I am thinking about going to listen to them in Orem, but am curious if all the reviews I have read hold up to scrutiny when actually owning them?

Thanks for any feedback




keep amonte said:


> Finally finished!
> 
> Marantz SR7012 AVR
> Sony SCD-C222ES SACD player
> Tekton Impact Monitors LCR
> Tekton Enzo Sub
> Focal In-ceiling rears
> SVS 25-31 PCI
> Directv HR54-700
> Panasonic DMP-BD85 Blu-Ray
> Apple TV
> Panasonic projector
> PT-AE4000U
> Draper Motoirized Screen
> PS4
> 
> Went from a Denon 1912 with Mirage FRX-7 series LCR to above, lord I'm in heaven!


----------



## liverpool_for_life

All Seaton setup.


What I have: Catalyst 8C for LCR, Sparks (active) for side surrounds and a Submersive HP with a slave

What's on order: 2 Seaton JS-12's to help with more even LF response and 4 Ember 600's (ceiling) for Atmos


----------



## keep amonte

bumpercar1971 said:


> Curious how you like the Tekton speakers? I am thinking about going to listen to them in Orem, but am curious if all the reviews I have read hold up to scrutiny when actually owning them?
> 
> Thanks for any feedback


Bumpercar,

I am very pleased with my Tektons. This is the first pair of speakers I bought without hearing them either in the store or in my home. I figured with the return policy, it was worth the risk. They will not be going back. Due to my room, I have some limitations on size and placement. I have a set of built in cabinets that span the entire width of my front stage in which the front, center and right speakers sit below my screen. These cabinets were 2 feet tall so this limited my selection and put me in a large bookshelf type speaker. These fit perfectly.
In terms of sound, I have no complaints. I went from a set of Mirage FRX-7's with my SVS sub. These impact monitors are very clean and integrate wonderfully with my two subs for movies and music. This will be the first time I actually have a center channel that can keep up. 2 channel music with stereo or SACD has been wonderful. These Tektons can play everything I throw at them, rock, country, jazz etc and can do it very loud! 
I suggest you talk to Eric and Tekton and be prepared to give him your room dimensions, style of music, present equipment and what you desire to achieve. I started wanting the Pendragons and he advised me a different way.
Tekton has a facebook members page that has been very informative. The "old" grill issues seem to be a thing of the past as my order was shipped within a couple weeks and my grills came 2 days later. Good luck, I definitely would go audition if you have the chance.
What models are you looking at?


----------



## CRTforever

Family Room:
+ 65" Panasonic TC-P65ST50 Plasma TV
+ Paradigm Soundscape Soundbar
+ PolkAudio PSW303 Subwoofer
+ Panasonic DMP-BDT210 Blu-Ray Player

Former Man Cave (gave it up to son who moved in with us):
+ 55" Vizio 4K LCD TV
+ 2x Advent Utility Speakers
+ Yamaha RX-V870 HT Receiver (using phantom center channel)

Front Office / Dining Room:
+ 2x Bose 901 Series VI Version 1 Speakers (100% WAF) ;-)
+ 2x Optimus Linaeum Tweeters
+ Yamaha AX-592 Amplifier
+ Yamaha CDC-775 CD Player
+ Yamaha TX-480 Stereo Tuner


----------



## mksumpter205

Man Cave 
Vizio 65" E series
Marantz SR6011 Receiver
Pioneer bdp-51fd Blu-ray
Belkin PureAV ap41300
Def Tech BP8060 Left/Right
Def Tech CS8040 Center
Def Tech SR8040 Surrounds
DIY Dayton Ultimax 12" Sub w/ Crown XLS1500 amp

2 Channel
Emotiva PT-100 Preamp 
Emotiva XPA2 Gen3
Mirage OMD-15 Towers


----------



## steven59

CRTforever said:


> Family Room:
> + 65" Panasonic TC-P65ST50 Plasma TV
> + Paradigm Soundscape Soundbar
> + PolkAudio PSW303 Subwoofer
> + Panasonic DMP-BDT210 Blu-Ray Player
> 
> Former Man Cave (gave it up to son who moved in with us):
> + 55" Vizio 4K LCD TV
> + 2x Advent Utility Speakers
> + Yamaha RX-V870 HT Receiver (using phantom center channel)
> 
> Front Office / Dining Room:
> + 2x Bose 901 Series VI Version 1 Speakers (100% WAF) ;-)
> + 2x Optimus Linaeum Tweeters
> + Yamaha AX-592 Amplifier
> + Yamaha CDC-775 CD Player
> + Yamaha TX-480 Stereo Tuner


I have to ask, how many versions of the 901Vl were there?


----------



## tswon

I crammed a 7.2.4 home theater into the living room. The Rythmik subwoofers are probably overkill.


----------



## IIDexII

I have Yamaha rxv1900 as pre stereo 2.0 2.1 and surround 5.1

Xtz Ap100 power amp

Sony UHP-H1 bluray
NAD c516BEE cd player

Denon dbp 2010 bluray as reserve

Xtz 99.26 on original stands

Cerwin Vega 5c Center.

Proson Event41 Surround on Dali stands

Xtz 10.17 Subwoofer

I'm very happy with this setup.
Cables are Argon silver Speaker cable with banana plugs., Argon black Edition in1for poweramp, Qed for bluray, Audioquest Golden Gate for cd, Argon and Audioquest hdmi. Profigold coaxial digital, Argon red for Sub.

Supra cat8 for streaming.


----------



## machavez00

I’ve updated since my original post. 
Samsung PN60F5300 60” 1080p plasma from 47” LG 1080p LED
Yamaha YHT-497BL HTIB from mix n match speakers and a Yamaha RX-V371 AVR
DirecTV HR44-700 from an HR20-700
That which remains the same: PS3, HDDVD player.


----------



## machavez00

Upon further review I moved the surround speakers.


----------



## davegkugler

Might have posted earlier in this thread a while back... but I finally solved my center speaker dilemma for the family room system as well as added an amp, sub and some other misc items. Figured it was worth an update. 

Living Room -- 7.1 system
Anthem MRX1120
DefTech Mythos 2 fronts
DefTech PC2000
DefTech PM1000 x 5 surround
SVS SB2000
+ 60" Samsung LED TV
+ LP setup 

Family Room -- 5.1 system
Anthem MRX520
Parasound A31 (front 3)
DefTech Mythos ST-L fronts
DefTech CS9080
DefTech Mythos Gem-XL rear
SVS SB16 Ultra
+ 65" LG OLED TV


----------



## tinman143

Main setup (family room) 3.1:
65” LG C8
Denon x4200w
LR: Emotiva B1
C: Chane A2rx-c
Sub: Hsu VTF2 MK5

Bedroom 1.1:
50” Samsung LCD
Dayton Audio APA150 (mono amp)
MiniDSP 2x4 HD (pre amp/DSP)
Mono: HTD Level Two Center
Sub: Mirage Omni S10


----------



## CRTforever

steven59 said:


> I have to ask, how many versions of the 901Vl were there?


Sometime after I got my 901 Series VI Version I's around 1998 or so, there was a 901 VI Version II issued which had 'improved' driver cones and cloth driver surrounds. You can tell the difference between the Version I's which have blue-colored driver cones and rubberized foam driver surrounds. The Version II's have grey-colored driver cones (still paper) with cloth driver surrounds.

My first 901's were Series IV's, purchased in 1980, which had horrible foam surrounds which totally rotted away. After complaining to Bose, they gave me my current set of Series VI's for half-price. So I continued to drink the Bose Cool Aid. ;-)

My surrounds are still intact.


----------



## steven59

Mine also had the blue foam surrounds, I traded them on a pair of polk sda 2 oops.


----------



## Scottfox

*Man cave*

Pioneer XSV-1131 KURO KRP-500M
Polk SDA SRS 3.1TL (Replaced monitor 10) 
CSI-20 Monitor 4
HSU VTF-3 MK5 HP
Sony BDP-S590
WDTV Media player
Motorola QIP 7232


----------



## usernameunknown

Theater Space: (5.1.2)

Vizio M70-F3
Onkyo TX-NR686
Sony UBP-X700
Apple TV 4k
LR: JBL Studio 230
C: JBL Studio 235c
Surr: JBL Studio 210
Atmos: Monoprice Caliber In-Ceiling
Sub: Harman Kardon SUB-TS18 (Need an upgrade)


----------



## Arvind Kanna

Just finished wiring and calibrating my setup 

Living Room - 5.1.2 Atmos System
- 65" Sony XBR-X900E
- Marantz SR-5012
- AC Infinity Aircom T9 Cooler
- XBOX One X
- Roku Ultra (probably gonna sell this since the new Xbox pretty much takes care of any streaming)
- Chane A2.4 L/C/R
- Fluance SXBP2 Surrounds
- Sony SSCSE Dolby Atmos Enabled Modules
- Sub: HSU VTF-2 MK5


The Chane speakers especially are phenomenal, the clarity at that price point is definitely something i wasn't expecting. And the HSU sub definitely packs a big punch!


----------



## Tonyscoop

Large 33’ x 16’ Family Room 
Architectural specs...

Vaulted ceiling from 8’ to 16’ (from 33’ side to 33’ side)
Sitting position in middle of long side wall with high ceiling (against huge bare wall)
HT in the middle of opposing long side wall with 8’ ceiling (pair of sliding doors on each side of TV)
Stone fireplace on far 16’ wall (point of view is entrance from kitchen on opposing 16’ side)
Concrete slab floor (carpeted)
6,500 cu. ft.
Yamaha HTR-6160 (AVR)
Sony PS4 (Blu-ray Player)
Def. Tech. Mythos Ones (front)
Def. Tech. Mythos Three (center)
Def. Tech. SuperCube I (subwoofer next to TV)
YST-SWO12 (2nd subwoofer opposite side)
SpeakerCraft 6.5MIT (in-wall surrounds)
Samsung LN52A650A1FXZA (screen)

I really want to upgrade my whole system and I am up for suggestions per room specs.
SuperCube 1 works adequately and speakers provide undistorted sound at high levels.
My room has space for just about anything out there.


----------



## darthray

Scottfox said:


> Pioneer XSV-1131 KURO KRP-500M
> Polk SDA SRS 3.1TL (Replaced monitor 10)
> CSI-20 Monitor 4
> HSU VTF-3 MK5 HP
> Sony BDP-S590
> WDTV Media player
> Motorola QIP 7232



Thanks for the picture, we love pictures around here. And always get a Like from me
Love your posters! Jimmy, Pink Floyd and not sure who is on the right side (cannot see the who it is). Nice choices.


Ray


----------



## krblgc

Here's what I have for my Family Room:

Front LR Speakers: KLH Kendalls
Center Speaker: KLH Story
Subwoofer: KLH Windsor 12
Surrounds: KLH Beacon pair
Back Surround: KLH Ames pair

Actives:
TV: Vizio P70 [2014]
Receiver: Marantz SR-7012 [with AC Infinity AIRCOM S10]
UHD Player: Sony UBP-UX80 
Gaming: Xbox One, PS4, Wii U, Switch
Media: Applet TV4K, 
NAS: QNAP TS-453A
Karaoke: Yamaha MG10XU mixer, PRORECK MX7 wireless mics, M-Audio BX5-D3 Crimson monitor pair


----------



## Daphoid

My room doesn't get nearly as much use as it used to in our tiny apartment; but I've adapted the office and bedroom for more small uses.

Living Room:
- Runco CL-410 Projector
- Da-Lite 82" Silver Screen
- Left/Right: Axiom Audio M60 v2's
- Center: Axiom Audio VP160 v2
- Surrounds: Axiom Audio QS8 v2's
- Subwoofer: None, I'd get evicted pretty quick and I don't want to be that guy. But tucked away in my Dad's basement is my SVS PB12-Plus/2 
- Sources: Apple TV / PS3
- Receiver: Denon AVR-3805
- Power: APC J15-BLK

Bedroom
- Panasonic 42" LCD (lower end, don't recall the model)
- Sources: Xbox One, Xbox 360, PS4, Apple TV 4K

Office:
- NEC LCD3090WQXI-BK (30" 16:10 2560x1600 LCD monitor)
- JBL LSR308 Mk II monitors connected to a Focusrite Scarlett 18i8
- Sources: Xbox 360, PS3, Xbox One X, PS4 Pro, Mac Pro

Whenever we move into a house I'd like to update the projector/screen in the living room, the receiver, and possibly do a trade up to newer axiom speakers and add in a few more for 7.1 or maybe explore Atmos, but that's all dream land until I see what house we end up in 

- D


----------



## Stranger_in_the_Alps

Looking to update the speakers, but here's the current setup:


- LG 47" Full-Array LCD
- Marantz SR6012 AV
- PS3
- PS4
- Paradigm Monitor 9 v.6
- Paradigm Monitor Center 3 s.7
- SVS PC-2000


----------



## JosephTonyStark

tswon said:


> I crammed a 7.2.4 home theater into the living room. The Rythmik subwoofers are probably overkill.


Such a dope setup. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## aburnham2

Klipsch Quartets (upgraded, both tweet and mids titanium, mid and passive sound deadening, more cabinet soundproofing), JBL Decade 36 (L36), JBL Studio 580, NHT Classic 4 (TV speakers), PSB Image 4T (Vifa BC25SC06 tweets), PSB Century 300i, ADS L780/2, Allison CD8. My wife KNOWS I'm insane!


----------



## burntreality

burntreality said:


> My speaker system is no where near what most of these listed are but here is what I currently have:
> 
> Center: Polk 25C
> Fronts: 2 Polk 65Ts
> Rears: 2 Polk 45Bs
> Sub: Polk PSW110 (soon to be replaced with a Klipsch rw-12d)
> 
> Receiver: Denon 1913 AVR
> 
> Coming from a Vizio sound bar, the difference is tremendous...but after looking at some of these systems, I realize this will probably just be the beginning of my newly found home theater obsession.


Wife and I bought our first house and I upgraded my system finally

Center: Polk Audio LSiM704c 
Fronts: Polk Audio LSiM703s
Sub: SVS SB12-NSD
Receiver: DENON AVR-X2100W


----------



## JosephTonyStark

burntreality said:


> Wife and I bought our first house and I upgraded my system finally
> 
> Center: Polk Audio LSiM704c
> Fronts: Polk Audio LSiM703s
> Sub: SVS SB12-NSD
> Receiver: DENON AVR-X2100W


Comparing the before and after, sounds like a nice boost. How do you feel about the upgrade?


----------



## DD/DTS

Setup 7.2

Paradigm Cinema 100 FrontR,FrontL,FrontRH,FrontLH,RearR,RearL
Paradigm Cinema Center
Paradigm Cinema Sub x2
Denon AVR-S740H


----------



## burntreality

JosephTonyStark said:


> Comparing the before and after, sounds like a nice boost. How do you feel about the upgrade?


It is honestly a night and day difference.
I just got the 703s hooked up last night and sat there smiling for probably an hour straight while listening to music. 
It's one of those things you don't realize what you are missing until you hear something better.


----------



## msevans

ProAc Response 3


----------



## teppikazu

Front LR Speakers: Martin Logan Motion 40
Center Speaker: Martin Logan Motion 30
Subwoofer: HSU VTF-15H MK2
Surrounds: Martin Logan Motion FX


----------



## adaboost

FL/R: B&W 702 s2
C: HTM72 S2
Subwoofer: HSU VTF-15H MK2


----------



## burntreality

burntreality said:


> Wife and I bought our first house and I upgraded my system finally
> 
> Center: Polk Audio LSiM704c
> Fronts: Polk Audio LSiM703s
> Sub: SVS SB12-NSD
> Receiver: DENON AVR-X2100W


Everything setup, it sounds and looks great


----------



## sigpig

Look what showed up last week.
Can anyone guess?


----------



## Shadowed

sigpig said:


> Look what showed up last week.
> Can anyone guess?


Very nice!

looks like... Paradigm prestige ? 85f? 95f? and 55c.

They are amazing speakers!


----------



## KenM10759

sigpig said:


> Look what showed up last week.
> Can anyone guess?


Looks like Paradigm Prestige 85F paired with a Prestige 55C.

BTW, that photo sure looks a lot more enticing than the huge page of code that appeared yesterday.


----------



## sigpig

KenM10759 said:


> Looks like Paradigm Prestige 85F paired with a Prestige 55C.
> 
> BTW, that photo sure looks a lot more enticing than the huge page of code that appeared yesterday. 😄


 You are correct.
I copied the image directly into the comment section instead of the "drag and drop" area.
It took a bit to fix... lol


----------



## 8KCRT

*Emotiva T1 and C2 (L/C/R) speakers*

Just ordered these great looking speakers for my new HT setup to serve as main front channel speakers. They look very promising, and the closeout pricing just make them that much better!


----------



## sdbrewer

Living Room 5.0.2 Setup


TV: LG OLED65C7P
Mains: KEF Q100
Center: KEF Q100
Surrounds: KEF Q100
Atmos, Front Heights: Polk OWM3


----------



## osu fan

Mains : PSA MTM-210T's
Center: PSA MTM-210C
Surround: PSA MT-110's


----------



## genural

I have a 5.1 system consistng of the SVS Ultra bookshelfs, The svs prime center and 2 svs prime satelites for surrounds.

The sub is the sb 1000.

The system is connected to the Marantz sr 6013.


----------



## Mathoosala

L+R = RTi10
C = CSi3
Surrounds & Rear (4) = 65RT
Overheads (4) = 70RT
Sub = PSA V1500
Receiver = AVR-X6300H

Looking to upgrade Left, Right and Center


----------



## machavez00

I saw these at a pawn shop for $50. Are they any good? If they are still there I may pick them up. 
https://www.klipsch.com/products/quintet-iii


----------



## madhuski

madhuski said:


> Salk Songtowers
> Selah Audio Center
> Hsu VTF 15
> Denon 4311





forgot about this thread. Pretty much everything is changed up over the last 6 years


----------



## Wolfepack

*My setup*

My new setup in finished basement. 

LCR - RSL CG23's
Atmos - RSL C34E ceiling.
Rears - RSL CG23's. 
Sub- RSL Speedwoofer

AV - Anthem MRX 720
TV - Sony XBR X950G - 85"
Xbox One S for now and debating either Oppo UDP 203, Upcoming Sony or the Panny for UHD Blue Ray. 
ATV-4k

Side note my 8G Kuro calibrated by UMR still going strong and looks SWEET.


----------



## Samiam66

JVC Computer controlled tuner T-X300 

JVC Amplifier A-X500VB

RG Dynamics Pro 16 Sound processor 

Teac AGV-8920 Amplifier
JBL Venue Series Stadium Tower speakers 10 inch woofers Circa 1999
JBL Arena 125 C center speaker


500 Pack of Q tips


----------



## HOBBIT69

5:0:4 set up
Dali suite 2.8 front L&F
Dali suite 0.7 centure
Dali suite 0.7 rears
X2 Dali Alteco c1 height front fireing
X2 Dali Alteco c1 height rear side down fireing
NO Sub required.
Denon avr H4400x
Sony PS3
Virgin V6 box


----------



## KenM10759

HOBBIT69 said:


> 5:0:4 set up
> Dali suite 2.8 front L&F
> Dali suite 0.7 centure
> Dali suite 0.7 rears
> X2 Dali Alteco c1 height front fireing
> X2 Dali Alteco c1 height rear side down fireing
> *NO Sub required.*
> Denon avr H4400x
> Sony PS3
> Virgin V6 box


Very nice, high-quality speakers!

Of course no subwoofer is ever "required." However, those big speakers barely hit 37hz, perhaps you might get 35hz in the right room. Certainly movies, but also a lot of music has much more going on well below that and you're not hearing (nor feeling) it. Perhaps audition a sub. I don't know where you are located but there's a lot of options out there. You may not know what you're missing until you've heard it, in your own space.


----------



## htnoobnc

Home Theater 

3 Monoprice Amber 3 Way in wall for LCR
4 Monoprice Amber 8" in wall
4 Monoprice Amber 8" ceiling
Monoprice Monolith 12" subwoofer


----------



## stngray72

Klipsch f 20's
nht classic 4's
and on the way emotiva t1's
sub duty...monolith 10 and a jbl 550p on the other system


----------



## BP1Fanatic

sdbrewer said:


> Living Room 5.0.2 Setup
> 
> TV: LG OLED65C7P
> Mains: KEF Q100
> Center: KEF Q100
> Surrounds: KEF Q100
> Atmos, Front Heights: Polk OWM3


Do you plan on getting a sub?

"The Q100 features a 5.25 inch Uni-Q driver array, which handles frequencies from *49Hz* to 40kHz from a single source."


----------



## garage_logician

Been here a long time but have never posted my speakers. As you can tell, I have had this stuff for a long time.  

Paradigm Studio 100 v2
Paradigm Studio ADP 20 v.2
Paradigm Studio CC-350 
SVS 20-39PC-Plus 

I just recently upgraded my AVR to a Yamaha RX-A3080 and added a Panny 820 and a LG C-19. I am planning on surrounds to take advantage of the newer formats. I also want to either add a second sub or maybe buy a matched pair. I love my current SVS and will probably start there but I am out of touch with the current state of subwoofers.

-g


----------



## yllanos

My setup (5.1.2):

LG OLED B7
Onkyo TX-RN777
Apple TV 4K
TV box from my provider (technicolor I believe)
Logitech Harmony Ultimate
L/R: Polk Audio T50
C: KEF T301c
Surr back: KEF T101
Sub: Sony SA-CS9
Ceiling: Rockville Rockslim

My next priority will be changing my LR, hopefully soon.


----------



## BP1Fanatic

Wow, those Rockslims are THIN!
I need to get a set for my dining room.


----------



## Bubba_Buoy

2 Channel music system 
Energy RC-70s 
Energy ESW-C10 sub

HT-Family Room: 7.2
Energy Speakers
RC-10s on stands Front R/L
RC-LCR - Center
CB-20s x4 Rear/Surrounds
ESW-C10 x2 Subs


----------



## sdbrewer

BP1Fanatic said:


> Do you plan on getting a sub?
> 
> "The Q100 features a 5.25 inch Uni-Q driver array, which handles frequencies from *49Hz* to 40kHz from a single source."



I would love to get one, but given I live in a townhouse, I'd rather keep things pleasant with my neighbors.


----------



## BP1Fanatic

THAT is why I could never go back to sharing walls, floors, or ceilings. I only "turn down for what"....the wife!


----------



## KenM10759

sdbrewer said:


> I would love to get one, but given I live in a townhouse, I'd rather keep things pleasant with my neighbors.


You should be able to get a good-quality small, sealed sub such as a KEF Kube 8b or 10b, a Totem Kin, or similar and be able to blend it well without disturbing neighbors. 

Even something like that would truly round out the music and some of the stuff you're missing in movies. 

I have a 2-family home with my tenant below me. She's a 75 year old single woman and is such a good tenant that I totally respect her and don't ever want to do anything to make her move out. I have both a 12" sub in my living room above her (SVS SB2000) and a 10" sub in my office that's above her bedroom. I keep it modest, and the most she hears during her waking hours is a heavily muffled hum or mild thump. When I see her car is gone though...it's "game on." 

You can use a base such as an Aurelec SubDude to help even more.

The benefits of adding something like that are enormous, and not to be dismissed.


----------



## mr645

Been using the same speakers for 20 years.

Vandersteen 2Ce Signature for L&R
M&K LCR 750 for center and rear

Earlier this year added a pair of SVS SB-2000 subs to replace a failed M&K sub


----------



## Bkoo22

Speakers: Triad Bronze
L/R In Room LCR
Center
2 OnWall Surrounds
4 InCeiling 8/SATs

Gear
65” LG C8
Denon x4500
AC Infinity Fan
Apple TV 4k
Panasonic UB-820 BluRay Player
Furman Elite 15 DM i
Harmony Elite
Dual PSA S1510s
HT Design Southampton sofa and loveseat











































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haggis_of_Doom

Paradigm Cinema 330 v.3
D-Box David 300 subwoofer


----------



## Ryan Statz

I'm almost embarrassed to even list what I have after seeing what most people here have. I'm not an audiophile, but am trying to work towards a decent set-up for a really tight budget. Right now I am sporting:

Sony XBR55X900E
Onkyo TX-NR747
L/R Fronts are Pioneer BS22
C is Pioneer C22
Sub is Polk PSW10
L/R Surrounds are just some Onkyo HTiBs from the first system I ever had.

I just bought a new set of front/center speakers, so on Tuesday, my set-up will be:

Sony XBR55X900E
Onkyo TX-NR747
L/R Fronts Polk RTi A1's
C Polk CSi A4
Sub PSW10
L/R Surrounds will be the Pioneer BS22's

I am looking into the Polk HTS 10" sub in the next bit if I can find one for the right price. I don't see myself needing anything more than a 10" since the room is (what I consider to be ) small - 8' x ~16'. I do live in Canada, so options are limited, and prices for things are way more than in the US.


----------



## Wolfepack

Ryan Statz said:


> I'm almost embarrassed to even list what I have after seeing what most people here have. I'm not an audiophile, but am trying to work towards a decent set-up for a really tight budget. Right now I am sporting:
> 
> Sony XBR55X900E
> Onkyo TX-NR747
> L/R Fronts are Pioneer BS22
> C is Pioneer C22
> Sub is Polk PSW10
> L/R Surrounds are just some Onkyo HTiBs from the first system I ever had.
> 
> I just bought a new set of front/center speakers, so on Tuesday, my set-up will be:
> 
> Sony XBR55X900E
> Onkyo TX-NR747
> L/R Fronts Polk RTi A1's
> C Polk CSi A4
> Sub PSW10
> L/R Surrounds will be the Pioneer BS22's
> 
> I am looking into the Polk HTS 10" sub in the next bit if I can find one for the right price. I don't see myself needing anything more than a 10" since the room is (what I consider to be ) small - 8' x ~16'. I do live in Canada, so options are limited, and prices for things are way more than in the US.


Man as long as you are happy that's all that counts. I have a pretty basic set up and it is good my family. Rather be able to retire early and enjoy what we have then overreach and have to work longer.


----------



## Ryan Statz

Wolfepack said:


> Man as long as you are happy that's all that counts. I have a pretty basic set up and it is good my family. Rather be able to retire early and enjoy what we have then overreach and have to work longer.


Oh, I know, but there's some serious gear being posted haha

Slight update from last though:

Sony XBR55X900E
Onkyo TX-NR747
L/R Fronts Polk RTi A1's
C Polk CSi A4
Sub PSW10
L/R Surrounds will be Klipsch R-14M's (I decided on some brighter surrounds, and these will be adequate for my 8' x 16' room)

Still wanting to upgrade the Sub, but that won't be for a while now since I spent too much money in too short of a period of time for my liking. I got my A1's/A4 today, the R-14M's will arrive tomorrow.


----------



## KenM10759

Ryan Statz said:


> >>L/R Surrounds will be Klipsch R-14M's (I decided on some brighter surrounds, and these will be adequate for my 8' x 16' room)


----------



## PlanetAVS

Home Theater (7.2.4)
Chane A5.4 (fronts)
Chane A2.4 (center)
SVS Prime Bookshelf (surrounds)
Chane A1.4 (rear surrounds)
SVS SB13 Ultra (sub 1)
SVS SB12 NSD (sub 2)
RSL C34E (x4) (ceiling ATMOS)

Family Room (3.1)
Paradigm Monitor 11 v3 (towers)
Paradigm CC-370 v3 (center)
HSU ULS-15 MK2 (sub)


----------



## Ryan Statz

KenM10759 said:


> You will have "brighter" with those, for sure!


Yeah, I know Klipsch has a reputation for being amongst the brightest speakers - I think they'll perform perfectly as surrounds, even though they're not the highest-end Klipsch speakers.

They actually arrived as I was typing up this response.


----------



## PlanetAVS

KenM10759 said:


> You should be able to get a good-quality small, sealed sub such as a KEF Kube 8b or 10b, a Totem Kin, or similar and be able to blend it well without disturbing neighbors.
> 
> Even something like that would truly round out the music and some of the stuff you're missing in movies.
> 
> I have a 2-family home with my tenant below me. She's a 75 year old single woman and is such a good tenant that I totally respect her and don't ever want to do anything to make her move out. I have both a 12" sub in my living room above her (SVS SB2000) and a 10" sub in my office that's above her bedroom. I keep it modest, and the most she hears during her waking hours is a heavily muffled hum or mild thump. When I see her car is gone though...it's "game on."
> 
> You can use a base such as an Aurelec SubDude to help even more.
> 
> The benefits of adding something like that are enormous, and not to be dismissed.


Ken,

Interested in the Auralex base that you mentioned. Would this provide additional benefit if I'm already using the SVS isolation feet here?
https://www.svsound.com/products/soundpath-subwoofer-isolation-system


----------



## KenM10759

PlanetAVS said:


> Ken,
> 
> Interested in the Auralex base that you mentioned. Would this provide additional benefit if I'm already using the SVS isolation feet here?
> https://www.svsound.com/products/soundpath-subwoofer-isolation-system


I wouldn't be able to tell you for certain if the two isolation system used together offer any additional benefit because I own neither one. Sorry.


I do think that together they would but cannot confirm it.


----------



## KrisHartman

Hi Folks, Just found the forum and this is my first post. I've looked at some of your setups and am amazed. Unfortunately, my budget is much more modest. 



But I've managed to setup a reasonable system, if it IS sort of Frankenstein setup. I had a pretty good room to start with for a dedicated home theater. It's 16 1/2' by 22 1/2' and only has one large window at the long end of the room. With black drapes and the screen coming down right in front of the window, I can make that room pitch black even on a bright sunny day.



Here's my current setup:


*Theater Room*

120" Da Lite Cosmopolitan powered screen
Optima UHD50 (Yes I know it has a light border, but the picture is outstanding)
Sony UBP-X1100ES Blu Ray player
Onkyo TX-RZ830 reciever

9th gen Core i7 PC for gaming and large display browsing
Fire TV box

Digital OTA converter and antenna for local TV
Pioneer HPM 1500 front speakers 

Pioneer HPM 100 surround speakers

Yamaha NS-C444 center speaker (Soon to be replaced with a Klipsch RP-504C)
Two BIC Acoustech PL200 II subs



*Living Room*
65" Samsung 4K TV (Can't remember the model)
Sony UBP-UX80 Blu Ray player
Onkyo TX-NR686 receiver
Fire TV box
Yamaha NS-777 tower front speakers
Yamaha NS-C444 surrounds
Some crappy Panasonic center speaker from my old home theater in a box (Soon to be replaced by the NS-C444 that's currently in the theater room)
JBL PB12 Sub





The Pioneer speakers the theater room were a *HUGE* surprise. I originally had a 5.1 setup in the theater room with the Yamaha's that are now mostly in the living room. I bought the Pioneer speakers WAY WAY back in 1979, and they have been in storage for about the last 30 years. Vintage audio has become pretty valuable in the last few years, and I pulled all my vintage equipment out with the intentions of refurbishing it and selling it to finance my theater room upgrade. I had to re-foam the woofers on the HPM 1500's, as the foam surrounds had completely disintegrated while in storage, but everything else was still in perfect condition . Before I listed the speakers for sale, I decided to hook them up to my new home theater receiver just for the heck of it. My wife and I were simply blown away! Those 40 year old speakers sounded SO much better than the Yamaha's. The clarity of the mids and highs, and the base was MUCH harder hitting (15" woofers on the HPM 1500's). So the 40 year old speakers are staying, and now I only need to look for right and left surrounds and a set of height speakers to round out the system. I want to take advantage of the full 9.1 capability of the receiver. Any recommendations for side surrounds and height speakers would be appreciated.


----------



## hubwalker2

*My sys*

Klipsch Cornwall 3 SE flat black.
Sumo Andromeda
Cambridge Audio CXNv2 Steamer

Also have a SVS PB 4000 that I don't use. The Cornwall's bass is fantastic!


----------



## GLBright

Currently in use:

Family/AV room:
L/R Fronts: Infinity IL60s
Center: Infinity IL36c
Surrounds: Cambridge Soundworks The Surround 5.1
Tops: Infinity Primus P140s

Living Room:
Infinity Overture 3s

Office:
Infinity Reference R162s
Definitive Technology PF1500 subwoofer

Garage:
The Advent Loudspeakers (1972)


----------



## bjhess

Home theater:

MB Quart QL C 404 fronts
MB Quart QL C center
MB Quart QL C 54 x 4 sides and rears
(relatively recent purchase - small due to size constraints)
KEF in-ceiling Ci130QR x 4 in-ceiling
SVS SB-2000 subwoofer x 2

I do have a bit of an upgrade bug. I need a center in my bedroom setup and I'm suspicious that my main setup could use a better center. And you know how that gets you thinking of upgrading the whole set up. (Maybe to KEF? What's the bee's knees these days in a $2k budget for centers and mains? $3k?) However, I suspect the whole thing is … just fine.

I do own, and love, a pair of MB Quart QL S 830s. I've loved MB Quart since the late 90s. One thought is to just update the front three speakers with QL S models and call it a day. Or just update the center to the QL S.


----------



## Molon_Labe

Bkoo22 said:


> Speakers: Triad Bronze
> L/R In Room LCR
> Center
> 2 OnWall Surrounds
> 4 InCeiling 8/SATs
> 
> Gear
> 65” LG C8
> Denon x4500
> AC Infinity Fan
> Apple TV 4k
> Panasonic UB-820 BluRay Player
> Furman Elite 15 DM i
> Harmony Elite
> Dual PSA S1510s
> HT Design Southampton sofa and loveseat


You should tow your speakers in more.  You are really close to that left wall and towing in will probably help a lot. I would also recommend pulling that center channel forward to the edge of that cabinet. You can put it on some felt and slide it back for the WAF if needed when not watching movies. I suspect those hard boundaries are causing issues. Give it a try and see if things improve. Looks like a fun and cozy room - well done


----------



## Bkoo22

Molon_Labe said:


> You should tow your speakers in more. You are really close to that left wall and towing in will probably help a lot. I would also recommend pulling that center channel forward to the edge of that cabinet. You can put it on some felt and slide it back for the WAF if needed when not watching movies. I suspect those hard boundaries are causing issues. Give it a try and see if things improve. Looks like a fun and cozy room - well done



Thanks for the advice. Since the pic I actually did tow the l and r in a bit. I would pull the center to the front but with my ocd the wires would show. So I am sacrificing a little sound quality so I dont go crazy haha. I wanted to also move the l and right up closer but I have a 5 year old and Im paranoid hes gunna knock it over!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Molon_Labe

Bkoo22 said:


> Thanks for the advice. Since the pic I actually did tow the l and r in a bit. I would pull the center to the front but with my ocd the wires would show. So I am sacrificing a little sound quality so I dont go crazy haha. I wanted to also move the l and right up closer but I have a 5 year old and Im paranoid hes gunna knock it over!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, I get the OCD thing 100%. My wife is a mechanical engineer and she drives me bat chit crazy at times with her OCD. That is why I suggested putting felt on the bottom so you could slide it forward during movies and back into its symmetrical, non-wiring exposed position when the lights are on


----------



## rahman tutul

Anker Sound Core 2 Wireless Bluetooth Speaker


----------



## Fuzzy_Feet

Chane A2.4 LCR, NHT SuperOnes for the rear surrounds, and an HSU VTF2-MK5 for the bass


----------



## rockluc

Paradigm Studio 20’s for mains 
Studio CC-590 center
Studio 10 for rears 
SVS PB12 Plus ( Thinking of upgrading to PB4000) 😁


----------



## QuiGonJosh

I have a modest 5.2 setup that I really love for my smaller room.


Left/Right - Klipsch RP-250F
Center - Klipsch RP-500C
Surrounds - BIC D62-3LCR (Mounted 2 ft. above ear level on the side)
Subwoofer - BIC F12 (x2)
Receiver - Denon S740
APC H10 Power Conditioner
Samsung PN60F5300 60 inch Plasma
Oppo BDP-103
PS3 Slim
Sony Region Free Player


----------



## machavez00

Moved setup to the opposite wall to better center it in the room.


----------



## Balbolito

check my sig


----------



## Lackboost

5.0 system:
Polk LSi9
Polk CS350LS
PSB Image 4b

Office:
Polk RTi4
Polk PSW10

Car:
Vifa XT25
Hybrid Audio L6V2
TC Sounds Epic 10

Idle:
Polk LS90
Zaph SB 12.3
Polk RTi4
TC Sounds Epic 12
JL Audio 12W6AE


----------



## KenM10759

Balbolito said:


> check my sig


Those DESERVE to be seen! Pics please!


----------



## Balbolito

KenM10759 said:


> Those DESERVE to be seen! Pics please!


Thanks appreciate the kind words!

Soon!! i will post pics.


----------



## JMitch30

*New Pendragons auditioning to replace the klipschs!*

Tekton Pendragons delivered this week. Been enjoying listening to them! They are huge!


----------



## Tony Wong

SO faar for Greatroom only ceiling 5.1 surround from Origin acoustics

3 D65s front
2 D63/DT SUR back

I have no amp and sub. I want to get louder speakers but keep them ceiling. perhaps add front tower or center channel later


help


----------



## RickD1225

Just upgraded my FR, FL & C to Canton Vento 890.2 towers and 866.2 center. Big upgrade over the Klipsch RF-5s and RC-7.


----------



## BP1Fanatic

Nice!


----------



## Falonious

Klipsch 

RF-7 III's as mains
RC-64 III center
RF-280F's as rears
Volt 6's as sides and atmos.
4 Seaton F18's... 2 as nearfield.......soon 2 diy 21" Devastators.
And a Boss mini riser for our seats.


----------



## ck100380

Family Room

Bowers and Wilkins 

702 S2 (LR)
HTM62 S2 (C)
705 S2 (Surrounds)

Need to upgrade center and add a sub soon


----------



## yodog

Dynaudio Evoke 20
Dynaudio Emit M10
SVS Ultra Center Channel
SVS Prime Satellite Speaker x 5
SVS SB-3000 Subwoofer x 2
SVS SB-1000 Subwoofer
Apple HomePod
LG C9 55” OLED tv speakers


----------



## BP1Fanatic

Falonious said:


> 4 Seaton F18's... 2 as nearfield.......soon 2 diy 21" Devastators.
> And a Boss mini riser for our seats.


Nuttin' like MORE BASS!


----------



## darthray

KenM10759 said:


> Those DESERVE to be seen! Pics please!


Big +1 

Lately many very nice systems, have been added to this thread. But alas, without picture/s and we love picture/s
Either a direct link, or a link to your system. Mine can always be seen on my Theater link, on my Signature.


Darth


----------



## BP1Fanatic

^ditto!


----------



## emiller1181

Infinity Beta 20's as main
Beta 10's as surround
Beta C360 for center
HSU VTF-15H sub



Has anyone gone from the Beta's to HTD Level 3, Chane A1.4, ELAC's, etc, aka, something in the $3-400 range for a pair of bookshelf speakers?


When I watch at loud volumes, the sound gets a bit harsh in my room. I have a Denon and am using MultiEQ with high frequency roll off 2 to try and combat this. My room also isn't treated as well as I would like. 


I'm guessing I should invest in the room treatments first and go from there, but was just curious if anyone had made the transition I'm looking into.


----------



## GLBright

emiller1181 said:


> Infinity Beta 20's as main
> Beta 10's as surround
> Beta C360 for center
> HSU VTF-15H sub
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone gone from the Beta's to HTD Level 3, Chane A1.4, ELAC's, etc, aka, something in the $3-400 range for a pair of bookshelf speakers?
> 
> 
> When I watch at loud volumes, the sound gets a bit harsh in my room.


Those Betas are really fine speakers, designed using Harman's scientific methods. I think they'd be difficult to beat at that price point. You might also consider the Infinity Reference R162, an improvement over the Beta and often on sale for a ridiculous price. But I agree that your room should come first, especially if it has a lot of hard surfaces.


----------



## emiller1181

GLBright said:


> Those Betas are really fine speakers, designed using Harman's scientific methods. *I think they'd be difficult to beat at that price point.* You might also consider the Infinity Reference R162, an improvement over the Beta and often on sale for a ridiculous price. But I agree that your room should come first, especially if it has a lot of hard surfaces.




I thought that might be the case, thanks for the reply. I guess that means I can spend that money on some treatments and buttkickers. 


I desperately need run some sweeps with REW and figure out how much treatment to do and also maybe re-do the sub crawl since I've moved stuff around. Of course when I finally get some free time, I just want to utilize my setup.


Anyway, thanks again.


----------



## icarious

Home Theater (5.1) :

Polk Signature S55 (Fronts)
Polk Signature S15 (Surrounds)
Polk Signature S30 (Center)
SVS PB-1000 (Sub)


----------



## AsahiToro

Between three rooms:

KEF 104/2s w/KUBE
KEF LS50 Wireless
Klipsch Forte IIs


----------



## Adamg (Ret-Navy)

The Evolving Home Theater compromise. Its a multi-use room. Inch by Inch I have taken over hard fought territory. 

TV-Sony XBR-85x900F
Martin Logan ESL-X's (R&L)
JTR 2400ULF's (Subs R&L)
Martin Logan (Center)
SVS MTS-01's (WR&WL)
SVS MBS-01's (FHR&FHL)*
Klipsch F-3's (SR&SL)*
Klipsch RP-140SA (Atmos SR&SL)*
SVS STS-01's (RR&RL)*
Klipsch Synergy S-3's (RHR&RHL)*

*= Not Pictured.

AVR Denon 7200wa
Emotiva XPA-5
Oppo-203 UHD
Aircoms T8 cooling units
PS-4, Xbox One X, Apple Tv 4K, Nvidia Shield Pro, Roku Ultra, Chromecast Ultra, Fire Stick 4K, Assorted Hue Lights, Ect...


----------



## KenM10759

AsahiToro said:


> Between three rooms:
> 
> KEF 104/2s w/KUBE
> KEF LS50 Wireless
> Klipsch Forte IIs


Pictures please, especially those 104/2's!


----------



## darthray

KenM10759 said:


> *Pictures please, especially those 104/2's*!





AsahiToro said:


> Between three rooms:
> 
> KEF 104/2s w/KUBE
> KEF LS50 Wireless
> Klipsch Forte IIs


I guest, you have been told
Ken, love his KEF!!! So pictures are now required


Darth


----------



## darthray

Adamg (Ret-Navy) said:


> The Evolving Home Theater compromise. Its a multi-use room. * Inch by Inch I have taken over hard fought territory.*
> 
> TV-Sony XBR-85x900F
> Martin Logan ESL-X's (R&L)
> JTR 2400ULF's (Subs R&L)
> Martin Logan (Center)
> SVS MTS-01's (WR&WL)
> SVS MBS-01's (FHR&FHL)*
> Klipsch F-3's (SR&SL)*
> Klipsch RP-140SA (Atmos SR&SL)*
> SVS STS-01's (RR&RL)*
> Klipsch Synergy S-3's (RHR&RHL)*
> 
> *= Not Pictured.
> 
> AVR Denon 7200wa
> Emotiva XPA-5
> Oppo-203 UHD
> Aircoms T8 cooling units
> PS-4, Xbox One X, Apple Tv 4K, Nvidia Shield Pro, Roku Ultra, Chromecast Ultra, Fire Stick 4K, Assorted Hue Lights, Ect...



Hello Adam.


Finally saw your system, and must say  
Very nice and keep fighting


Darth


----------



## AsahiToro

darthray said:


> I guest, you have been told
> Ken, love his KEF!!! So pictures are now required
> 
> 
> Darth


Lol, I’ll get them up when I can. I’m a big KEF guy too. I actually have some mid 90s Reference 2s too that I’m not using. I just picked up the 104/2s and swapped them out.


----------



## WereWolf84

Adamg (Ret-Navy) said:


> TV-Sony XBR-85x900F


I thought you have an Epson projector?


----------



## KenM10759

AsahiToro said:


> Lol, I’ll get them up when I can. I’m a big KEF guy too. I actually have some mid 90s Reference 2s too that I’m not using. I just picked up the 104/2s and swapped them out.


I've been keeping an eye open for a pair of Reference 2 like that, for my guest room. I have floor-standing Hafler 300's there now but they never made a center speaker. I picked up a Reference Model 100 center and it sounds so good I'd like to replace the Haflers and gift them to someone.


----------



## AsahiToro

KenM10759 said:


> I've been keeping an eye open for a pair of Reference 2 like that, for my guest room. I have floor-standing Hafler 300's there now but they never made a center speaker. I picked up a Reference Model 100 center and it sounds so good I'd like to replace the Haflers and gift them to someone.


I used a Reference 100 with them too until I picked up a 200C. Using that with the 104/2s now until I stumble on to a 650C deal. I'm actually going to be selling the Reference 2s when I get around to it. I have too many pairs of speakers now and the wife is complaining.  I've got the boxes and everything for them...rosetta burr...damn sexy speakers.


----------



## Adamg (Ret-Navy)

WereWolf84 said:


> I thought you have an Epson projector?


Me? Nope, have never had a projector. You may be mixing me up with someone else. Room gets far too much ambient light for a projector to work out.


----------



## BP1Fanatic

Adamg (Ret-Navy) said:


> The Evolving Home Theater compromise. Its a multi-use room. Inch by Inch I have taken over hard fought territory.


Nice lighting! Fight The Power!


----------



## Rippedgeek

Hi all


Not a frequent poster, but I have learnt so much on AVS, so here we go:


1x Klipsch RP-450c center speaker (the voice)2x Focal Aria 948 floorstanding speakers (the beef)
2x Wharfedale Diamond 9.5 floorstanders as rear surrounds (the conscience)
4x Klipsch 6.5" PRO-160RPC ceiling speakers (the voice of angels)
2x SVS PB-2000 Subs (the brawn)


With a little bit more detail and photos on here:
https://www.reddit.com/r/hometheater/comments/ctalg3/some_updates_to_my_home_theatre_system/


Love reading that you all have... and my envy of Americans grow daily, you have such easy access to so much! 


Cheers
Rip


----------



## cistercian

2 JBL SRX835 driven by Crown XLS 2502. 

Excellent for high SPL...perhaps too much for the neighbors.
No need for a sub with these in a normal house.



Highly recommended if you have a big living room. 



Downside...potential structural damage to house running wide open*


*Seriously.


----------



## KenM10759

cistercian said:


> 2 JBL SRX835 driven by Crown XLS 2502.
> 
> Excellent for high SPL...perhaps too much for the neighbors.
> No need for a sub with these in a normal house.
> 
> 
> 
> Highly recommended if you have a big living room.
> 
> 
> 
> Downside...potential structural damage to house running wide open*
> 
> 
> *Seriously.


You ain't kidding! 

I looked them up (because you didn't post any photos, hint) and can say that although many of us could afford them, not many would get them past SWMBO and into a living room.

Peak at 137dB...yup...could shake many a home off its foundation!


----------



## cistercian

KenM10759 said:


> You ain't kidding!
> 
> I looked them up (because you didn't post any photos, hint) and can say that although many of us could afford them, not many would get them past SWMBO and into a living room.
> 
> Peak at 137dB...yup...could shake many a home off its foundation!



They are a bit ridiculous...size, weight... However, I am hearing things in my music I have never heard before.
In particular bass transitions are amazing...the bass is detailed and powerful. The dual drive low frequency 15"
driver is wonderful. The mid driver is incredible too. As is the high frequency driver. These are, far and away, the best 3 ways I have ever used. Unreal. I am blasting them as I write this!
The Crown 2502 is just loafing along too...
I love the new class D amps and transducers!


I used a handtruck to bring them inside. I am fully aware many here prefer consumer gear but since I was
very young I dreamed of a "concert" worthy speaker and amp setup. Mission accomplished.


To be honest, I really want a line array segment for each channel.(VTX) Unfortunately, they are too expensive
and require much more drive power...the entire proposition would be very costly. But Epic....oh yes....



I can't figure out how to post pics. The SRX835 comes up on google nicely though!


----------



## cistercian

I should add...I like using pro equipment because it is rugged and has
a great warranty. I also tend to buy infrequently and use the system for a long time.


I hope I will never need another system...being 57, this may be optimistic.


Of course if I win the lottery, Line Segments will be in play!


----------



## Ryan Statz

I have been busy these past few months - I have upgraded even a bit more since last time. My current HT set up is:

TV: Sony XBR55X900E
AVR: Onkyo TX-NR747
Front L/R: Polk RTi A3 (just got them today!)
Centre: Polk CSi A4
Surround L/R: Polk RTi A1
Subwoofer: Elac S10EQ

This is a set up I can feel proud of, finally.


----------



## orbyts

My 3.1 desktop setup



Mains: Dali Zensor 1
Center: Q Acoustics Concept Center
Sub: BK XLS-200 FF
AVR: Yamaha Aventage A870
NanoAVR-DL with Dirac Live



























The surround traces in Dirac are just copies of front L and R, as the AVR downmixes downstream of the nanoAVR


----------



## BP1Fanatic

Where is the .1 pic? Nice response though!


----------



## orbyts

BP1Fanatic said:


> Where is the .1 pic? Nice response though!


Thanks 

I didn't think the sub was interesting, it's at the opposite corner of the room.
But here it is


----------



## BP1Fanatic

Nice looking 8" sub!


----------



## orbyts

BP1Fanatic said:


> Nice looking 8" sub!


It's 10 inch but pretty small indeed


----------



## BP1Fanatic

My fault, I thought the 200 in BK XLS-200 FF equaled 200mm or 8".


----------



## elusiveis

8KCRT said:


> Just ordered these great looking speakers for my new HT setup to serve as main front channel speakers. They look very promising, and the closeout pricing just make them that much better!


How are you liking the T1/C2?


----------



## Ryan Statz

Just a subtle bump up from before - went from the A4 centre to the A6:

TV: Sony XBR55X900E
AVR: Onkyo TX-NR747
Front L/R: Polk RTi A3
Centre: Polk CSi A6
Surround L/R: Polk RTi A1
Subwoofer: Elac S10EQ 










I pray that this is the last time... The only question mark is the sub - Elac seems to have decided to turn a blind eye to the issue of the app that controls the unit not functioning on iOS13.


----------



## liquid361

McIntosh MI254 (dig amp)
McIntosh MC303 (SS Amp)
McIntosh MPC500 (conditioner) 
Marantz AV8805 (processor)
JL Fathom f113v2 (X2)
B&W CCM7.5 (X2)
B&W CWM7.4 (X2)
B&W 803D2 (X2)
B&W HTM2D3 (center)
Sony VPL-VW695ES


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Balbolito

Nothing special, check my sig


----------



## orbyts

Balbolito said:


> Nothing special, check my sig


Those are absolutely awesome. Would love to see a pic


----------



## KenM10759

Balbolito said:


> Nothing special, check my sig


It would be really nice if you could post photos because many forum members accessing this with mobile devices cannot see signatures.


----------



## Balbolito

orbyts said:


> Those are absolutely awesome. Would love to see a pic


Posted a few in the JBL M2 thread, going to have more better quality ones once everything is 100% ready in a couple of weeks!



KenM10759 said:


> It would be really nice if you could post photos because many forum members accessing this with mobile devices cannot see signatures.


I will for sure, thanks. but since room isn't 100% ready at the moment still needs a couple of weeks or so.


----------



## CptSpig

New speakers that replaced the NHT's. Three JBL 708i Reference monitors (LCR) and four JBL 705i reference monitor's sides and rear for 7.1. Subwoofers two JBL Synthesis S2S-EX's. All speakers driven by JBL Synthesis pre-amp and amplifiers. The system sounds amazing and I can't wait until the ARCOS calibration is done.


----------



## Rajat Saxena

Jamo S809 Floor standing Speaker
Jamo S810 Sub woofer


----------



## BP1Fanatic

CptSpig said:


> New speakers that replaced the NHT's. Three JBL 708i Reference monitors (LCR) and four JBL 705i reference monitor's sides and rear for 7.1.


Where is the 708i pic? I LOVE the looks of that speaker!


----------



## CptSpig

BP1Fanatic said:


> Where is the 708i pic? I LOVE the looks of that speaker!


They are behind the black cloth with the subs. Did not get pictures before I installed. Sorry...


----------



## financedtick

A bargain hodgepodge:

Fronts: Polk Audio SDA-1's (inherited from my uncle).

Center: CS4OOi/CSi30 (ebay and Goodwill, respectively).

Surround: Polk RTI38's (once again Goodwill).

Receiver: Denon 1312 (Craigslist).


----------



## Dave Grohl

KEF LS50 + NuForce STA-200 amp driven by Pro iDSD


----------



## Dunnie

McIntosh MX121
McIntosh Mc152 Stereo Amplifier
Rotel 3x150w Amp
B&W 803
B&W HTM804 Center Channel
Totem Dreamcatchers
Sony 65 A9F




Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## KenM10759

Dunnie said:


> McIntosh MX121
> McIntosh Mc152 Stereo Amplifier
> Rotel 3x150w Amp
> B&W 803
> B&W HTM804 Center Channel
> Totem Dreamcatchers
> Sony 65 A9F


What a nice-looking room and I bet it sounds glorious! Thanks for sharing the photos.


----------



## Gurba

I have got a pair of Arendal Sound Tower in flat white.


----------



## Snoochers

Kef q100


----------



## Smorris

Mostly old stuff. All of the Phase Technology speakers were from 2008 (along with a Power 10 sub that since died.) Then went from 5.1 to 7.1 and added the sides, then replaced the dead sub.

Home Theater (otherwise known as the family room)
Phase Technology 7T Right/Left
Phase Technology 1C Center
Phase Technology 2T Rear Surrounds
Klipsch Synergy S1 Side Surround
HSU VFT-2 Mk4 sub

Zone 2: Phase Technology CI60 IV in-wall speakers

Kitchen: Sonos One
Living Room: Sonos One


----------



## Ryan Statz

FINAL final set up... I swear this time:

Home Theatre:

TV: Sony XBR55X900E
AVR: Onkyo TX-NR747
Front L/R: Polk RTi A3
Centre: Polk CSi A6
Surround L/R: Polk RTi A1
Subwoofer: HSU ULS-15 MK2

2.1ch Music (still to set up, but I have the equipment):

Amplifier: Cambridge Audio AXR100
CD Player: Cambridge Audio AXC35
Phono: Stanton T.62
Speakers: KEF Q150
Subwoofer: Elac S10EQ


----------



## daddyora

*New house, HT setup, & distributed audio*

Yamaha RX-A660 Aventage AVR running 5.1.2 HT
4 Yamaha WXA-50 amps for distributed MusicCast audio into 4 zones with Episode ceiling speakers
ELAC Debut 5.2 L/C/R, bookshelfs plus center, likely upgrade at later date
2 Polk architectural in-wall for surrounds (back wall)
2 Polk architectural in-ceiling for ATMOS
Def Tech 600 subwoofer (1st in line for upgrade), have wiring for 2 subs
65" Samsung TV for HT
Room is a challenge - 14x14x9 sunroom with windows along 2 sides and 1/2 wall open to much larger volume, hard surfaces, MLP along back wall


----------



## noahavi

Focal 948 L/R - Focal CC 900 C - Sonance VP46RSST - Surrounds - SVS SB2000 - S - 7.1
Marantz 6013 - AudioControl Savoy G3 - AudioControl Avalon G4 Bridged Mono for L/R
Bluesound Node2i - MusicHall 5.3 ...does any of this matter as long as you love it?


----------



## BP1Fanatic

Looks like we have the same doors!


----------



## noahavi

BP1Fanatic said:


> Looks like we have the same doors!


Nice doors ;-) !


----------



## NBPk402

Currently I have Klipsch RP160Ms for my front 3 channels, but they are being replaced with Klipsch k402 MEH speakers early next year (waiting to receive them so we can build them).
My surrounds are RP 160Ms, about they will be moved to height channels, and be replaced with the 160Ms.


----------



## Jason laventine

Just Hi-Fi for me but I use a Q Acoustics M2 Soundbase for TV.

Marantz PM6005 amp
Q Acoustics Concept 20 speakers
Technics 1210mk2 turntable
Amazon Echo Dot 

Might be time to add a subwoofer. Bass is OK but could be better.


----------



## LLmas 1324

*2.1 Desktop*

I'm currently on;

L&R-Acoustic Research 226ps
Sub- Def-Tec Prosub60

Both are fantastic but may be hard to find since both are older and have been discontinued.


----------



## Paulo Correia

F/R L&R: 4 JBL530
C: JBL 520C
Height: Sony SSCSE
Sub: SVS SB12-NSD

All Powered by Sony STR-ZA1000ES AV Receiver


----------



## Nick V

Nick V said:


> Here's the latest and greatest in our master bedroom...
> 
> 5.1.2 Atmos system with BG Radia in-wall speakers, Martin Logan Dynamo 700W subwoofer (for now), NAD 758v3 receiver w/ Dirac Live, Sony 4K Blu-Ray player, 4K cable box, Furman IT Reference Power Conditioner and Vizio M55 4K DV/HDR TV.
> 
> So far it's amazing with music and movies. There are a few finishing touches left to go in this system before it's finished.


System Update: A few months ago I jumped at the chance to upgrade my center channel when I came across a NOS single BG Radia 3-Way in-wall from the same Audiophile Series as the Front L/R speakers for a great price. Now the front 3 are all 3-ways and it provided a nice upgrade to my system as the original center channel was undoubtedly the weak point in the system. 










Now I just need to add a pair of Triad in-wall Bronze SlimSubs to the front wall, and a pair of on-wall SlimSubs to the rear corners (and remove the in-room ML Dynamo) and this system is finished (on the audio side anyway)!


----------



## Darren Chan

Ryan Statz said:


> FINAL final set up... I swear this time:
> 
> Home Theatre:
> 
> TV: Sony XBR55X900E
> AVR: Onkyo TX-NR747
> Front L/R: Polk RTi A3
> Centre: Polk CSi A6
> Surround L/R: Polk RTi A1
> Subwoofer: HSU ULS-15 MK2
> 
> 2.1ch Music (still to set up, but I have the equipment):
> 
> Amplifier: Cambridge Audio AXR100
> CD Player: Cambridge Audio AXC35
> Phono: Stanton T.62
> Speakers: KEF Q150
> Subwoofer: Elac S10EQ


You can lie to us, that's fine...just don't lie to yourself! 😉


----------



## Ryan Statz

Darren Chan said:


> You can lie to us, that's fine...just don't lie to yourself! 😉


I haven't purchased any new speakers since then, so hooray!


----------



## nonametofame

Saw this thread and just bought some closeout Martin Logans.


Replaced my LCRs with Motion 60XT floorstanders and a 50XT center channel


Current Setup with the speakers they'll be replacing

Audio: Audiocontrol Maestro M5 | Emotiva XPA5 (Gen 2) & XPA7 (Gen 3)
Video: LG 65E6P | Panasonic UB820 | Oppo 203 | 
Speakers: Definitive Technology - BP8 towers CLR 2002 Center & 4 Atmos 

2 x SVS PB16


----------



## norsehorse45

Just joined!

2 Martin Logan Electro Motion Towers
4 Martin Logan Fresco-I LCR's
1 Martin Logan ESL Motif
1 JL Audio Fathom F112 Subwoofer


----------



## BP1Fanatic

nonametofame said:


> Speakers: Definitive Technology - BP8 towers


Wow, I can't believe they used BP8 to name those speakers when they are not bandpass. Which BP8 series do you have?


----------



## Shadowed

Nick V said:


>


The new center channel probably has the same size driver as that sub...


----------



## Nick V

Shadowed said:


> The new center channel probably has the same size driver as that sub...


Close. The center channel has an 8" woofer to complement the BG Neo 10 midrange and Neo 3 tweeter. The sub has a 10" woofer.

It's just temporary though until I install the 4 - 10" Triad Bronze SlimSubs.


----------



## BP1Fanatic

Those 4-10's will set it off!


----------



## nonametofame

BP1Fanatic said:


> Wow, I can't believe they used BP8 to name those speakers when they are not bandpass. Which BP8 series do you have?



1st gen. I believe the 2nd gen had the "B" line after had the updated tweeter


----------



## Spartacus713

I have a Bose Lifestyle V20, but the media center just croaked.


----------



## AndrewLB

I've got a pair of JBL S310's, JBL S-Center, JBL S38 for surrounds, and a Mirage Audio Omni S12 (1200w). The JBL's could probably use some additional power since they're running off a Harman Kardon AVR 354 receiver.
Also just finished building a pair of Cyburg Needles using Dayton Reference RS100 full range drivers..


----------



## BP1Fanatic

Where are the pics fellas???


----------



## Linguss

I have a UE Boom speaker....


----------



## jeaton

I have nOrh 6.5s as main L/R, older Polk CS350 Center and older Infinity/Polk surrounds and two HSU subs (VTF-3-Mk2 (with upgraded mk4 amp) and VTF2-Mk4).

I'm looking to replace/upgrade my surrounds, the center and possibly the nOrhs. I may also look to upgrade the subs, which by the way are also serving as stands for the nOrh L/R mains.

I'm looking at SVS Primes or Ultras or possibly Chane A1.5 and A2.4 to replace the surrounds and center  respectively. Anyone using either of these as surrounds or as a center? Are there others that are better for the $$$?

TIA


----------



## SarcasticMe

Al my speakers have been purchased second hand. Either at thrift stores or on various selling apps on my phone.
My main set up consists of a Speakercraft Monitor 3 as my center. The left and right speakers are Speakercraft WS 510 outdoor speakers all housed in a BDI horizontal console. My rear speakers are Infinity TSS 750 speakers wall mounted from a previous set up when I had a Pioneer projection tv. For a sub, I have a Definitive Technology CLR 2300 that I only use the LFE input. It is also in the cabinet. My tears are behind very real looking artificial plants and are barely noticeable. My Yamaha receiver was also purchased at a Thrift store in brand new condition. I’ve used the YPAO microphone to get a good balanced sound with some very minor tweaks. 
I also have surround system in my fishing/work area in the garage. A free Denon receiver that a neighbor gave me. An ADS center speaker that was beyond cheap at a thrift store. My front left and right we’re purchased from a selling app on my phone Boston outdoor speakers. My tears are Infinity outdoor speakers. This system cost me a total of $50 and rocks my small work area.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SarcasticMe

SarcasticMe said:


> Al my speakers have been purchased second hand. Either at thrift stores or on various selling apps on my phone.
> My main set up consists of a Speakercraft Monitor 3 as my center. The left and right speakers are Speakercraft WS 510 outdoor speakers all housed in a BDI horizontal console. My rear speakers are Infinity TSS 750 speakers wall mounted from a previous set up when I had a Pioneer projection tv. For a sub, I have a Definitive Technology CLR 2300 that I only use the LFE input. It is also in the cabinet. My tears are behind very real looking artificial plants and are barely noticeable. My Yamaha receiver was also purchased at a Thrift store in brand new condition. I’ve used the YPAO microphone to get a good balanced sound with some very minor tweaks.
> I also have surround system in my fishing/work area in the garage. A free Denon receiver that a neighbor gave me. An ADS center speaker that was beyond cheap at a thrift store. My front left and right we’re purchased from a selling app on my phone Boston outdoor speakers. My tears are Infinity outdoor speakers. This system cost me a total of $50 and rocks my small work area.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I also have an Energy center speaker that I picked up for ten from someone and two M&K K5’s that I bought for $8 that I may do some with.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adam guy

*New Member*

Hi everyone, I'm new around here so I thought I'd introduce myself. I'm Adam. I'm here in central Florida. I'm not really new to audio. My father when I was growing up was a "high end" audio dealer/installer. So, I sorta come by it honest in my taste for high end audio gear. The problem is, I don't have the sort of money/Connections he had. Growing up, I remember listening to a set of Soundlab Audio A3 Electrostatic panels. He pushed them with a $15,000 audio research amp/pre amp. this was in the early 90's. A few years ago I started my interest in building my own high end setup when I had my second child and was forced to sell my beloved Harley Davidson Motorcycle and I had to find a new hobby. 
My initial setup a few years ago was the Martin Logan SLM for R/L and the Motion 8 center, Marantz NR1506 rewceiver and the RSL speedwoofer 10S subwoofer. Not much has changed except I picked up a pair of New englang Audio research Monitors for the front R/L and moved the SLM to the rear. Also added A PrimaLuna Dialogue two Tube amp (which I use the HT Bypass on)


----------



## BP1Fanatic

Hey AV fans! This is an audio VIDEO forum. Post your speaker pics please!!!! Maybe the thread title needs to be updated with the word PICS in it?????


----------



## -Russian-Spy-

Here is my setup, pretty simple at the moment, klipsch la scalas, a bottlehead set amplifier, and some vintage ev's waiting to be restored. I'm going to be building a tuba thtlp to set in between them that will double as a stand for a larger tv, im also considering k510 horns down the road a bit, but i believe thats gonna be the end of the road for speakers for a while.









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BP1Fanatic

Nice system! Are you going to post the sub build here on avs or BFM's website?


----------



## -Russian-Spy-

BP1Fanatic said:


> Nice system! Are you going to post the sub build here on avs or BFM's website?


I will post them here, and possibly the klipsch forum. I have been considering posting some of the build on youtube as well, or at least a poper demonstration. Almost all the videos ive found really only showcase spl, rather than extension and how well the sub integrates (i have a few decent mics lying around, so hopefully not a distorted phone camera at insane spl...) This will be my first build, hopefully it will be well documented.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BP1Fanatic

Cool!


----------



## coxjamb

*All PSA 7.2*

Been a member for awhile but just finished my system. My Christmas present to myself was a second sub.


----------



## bmichalik87

JBL/Marantz/Emotiva 3.2 Apartment setup

Additional pics here

Gear list:
- JBL 590's
- JBL 520C
- Rythmik LV12 x 2
- Marantz AV7702MKII
- Emotiva XPA-5 Gen 2
- Vizio PQ65-F1
- Apple TV 4k
- Nvidia Shield
- Phillips Hue light strip 
- HTPC (just built): Asus TUF Gaming X570, Asus GTX 1070, G.Skill Trident 2x16gb CL14, Corsair Obsidian 500D Case, Corsair LL120 RGB fans, Corsair H150i liquid cooler
- Nintendo Switch
- Xbox One
- Western Digital 10TB external HDD

Open to constructive criticism and advice.

Happy New Year!


----------



## arcspin

Home Theater setup from an apartment with an open floor plan .

Hardware: Intel Core i5-8600K 16GB RAM, ASUS GeForce RTX 2080 8GB DUAL OC, Windows 10 Home 64-bit, version 1809
Software: JRiver 25, MadVr 0.92.17 (madVR Beta V112V & madMeasureHDR 4.0), NVIDIA driver 432.00
Projector: JVC DLA-I X5500 (RS420, X570R)
Screen: DNP Supernova 08-85
Receiver: Marantz 7011
Wireless headphones: Sony MDR HW700DS
Splitter/Scaler: HD Fury Vertex
Speakers: Linn Majik 109 for Front, Linn Majik 112 for Center, Linn Unik for Front high and surround back. M&K M4T for Surround. Elipson Planet M for Top Middle.
Sub: SVS SB-2000 X 2
Active fiber cable: Monoprice SlimRun, [email protected], YUV4:4:4, 50ft
Copper cable: Supra 18Gbit/s
UPS: APC Power-Saving Back-UPS ES 8 700VA
Blackout curtains: Flameproof Scene Molton
Adhesive black velvet 5 feet out from front wall
Self made media bench from Oak wood




Best regards Peter,
Stockholm, Sweden


----------



## jmbgator

Just completely upgraded my 3.1.2 setup with the KEF R series...

Setup includes:


KEF R3 Bookshelves
KEF R2C Center
KEF R8a atmos speakers
SVS PB-3000 subwoofer
65in. Samsung KS8000
Denon AVR-X4500H receiver
Monoprice Monolith 3-channel 200 watt-per-channel amplifier
PS4 Pro
Apple TV 4K
Sony UPB-X800 UHD Blu-Ray player
TV console: Furnitech FT78CL

One thing I will say about these KEF speakers is that they are incredible for home theatre (and music). They sound “3 dimensional” and even though I don’t have any surrounds, their incredibly large soundstage makes it feel like there are speakers all around the front stage with the atmos modules heightening the effect.

I would love to get some surrounds and two additional atmos speakers for a 5.1.4 setup but the WAF would be an issue.

Next thing on my list is to upgrade the TV to an OLED; buy a rug for room treatment; and buy a Harmony remote for better remote management.


----------



## morasp

Digital Newform Research 645.


----------



## kelm

Let´s go!

Denon 2400
Definitive Technology ProCenter 2000
Definitive Technology ProMonitor 1000 (LR)
Definitive Technology ProMonitor 800 (SR)
Polk RC60i (atmos)
SVS PB-1000

see you!


----------



## pmcl77

jmbgator said:


> Just completely upgraded my 3.1.2 setup with the KEF R series...
> 
> 
> 
> Setup includes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KEF R3 Bookshelves
> 
> KEF R2C Center
> 
> KEF R8a atmos speakers
> 
> SVS PB-3000 subwoofer
> 
> 65in. Samsung KS8000
> 
> Denon AVR-X4500H receiver
> 
> Monoprice Monolith 3-channel 200 watt-per-channel amplifier
> 
> PS4 Pro
> 
> Apple TV 4K
> 
> Sony UPB-X800 UHD Blu-Ray player
> 
> TV console: Furnitech FT78CL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing I will say about these KEF speakers is that they are incredible for home theatre (and music). They sound “3 dimensional” and even though I don’t have any surrounds, their incredibly large soundstage makes it feel like there are speakers all around the front stage with the atmos modules heightening the effect.
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to get some surrounds and two additional atmos speakers for a 5.1.4 setup but the WAF would be an issue.
> 
> 
> 
> Next thing on my list is to upgrade the TV to an OLED; buy a rug for room treatment; and buy a Harmony remote for better remote management.


Have you considered Kef T101 as surrounds? I used them as surrounds with R500 before and now with R100 as main speakers (R500 too big for my current appartment). The R100 are quite ok for their dimensions and they probably are more WAF proof due to their flat profile... Also come in white!

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## kingofpain

Here is my Home Theater set-up. Nothing fancy but gets the job done. I just picked up the TCL this past Christmas. The speakers are in a 5.1.2 configuration. I am really liking the Polk S60s. They have a very nice well balanced sound. Great sound stage. The SVS sub matches quite well with everything. I've had the speakers for about 2 years. All 4 Sonance speakers are in the ceiling as the wife does not want surrounds on stands in the back. The sound is dialed with the Pioneer auto calibration as well some fine tuning by myself. The HTPC is used for music and web browsing. I have my own music on the HTPC but I also just added Amazon music HD for high Res listening. The cabinet is an Ikea Besta series

TCL 65R615 4k 65 inch LCD
SVS PB12-NSD 12 Inch Subwoofer
Polk Signature S60 Main Speakers
Polk Signature S35 Center Speaker
Sonance MAG6R Surround/Atmos Ceiling Speakers
Pioneer Elite VSX-90 Home Theatre Receiver
Silverstone HTPC Home Theatre PC
Sony UBP-X700 4K Blu Ray Disc Player


----------



## pmcl77

kingofpain said:


> Polk Signature S60 Main Speakers
> 
> Polk Signature S35 Center Speaker


How do you like the S35 center speaker? How is the base extension? Does it go deep enough to sound natural also for low voices for example?

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Supa Mint

AndrewLB said:


> I've got a pair of JBL S310's, JBL S-Center, JBL S38 for surrounds, and a Mirage Audio Omni S12 (1200w). The JBL's could probably use some additional power since they're running off a Harman Kardon AVR 354 receiver.
> Also just finished building a pair of Cyburg Needles using Dayton Reference RS100 full range drivers..


Good to know that I'm not the only one with 'old' JBL S38 speakers. I use mine as front L/R speakers. I also have the matching JBL S-Center. I also have an Infinity SW12 subwoofer. Overall, I'm happy with the setup, but reading about all of the new stuff has me wanted to 'upgrade'. I wonder how far speakers have come with new technology...


----------



## kingofpain

pmcl77 said:


> How do you like the S35 center speaker? How is the base extension? Does it go deep enough to sound natural also for low voices for example?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


Actually, I wish it could go a little lower. It may get switched out for a S30


----------



## Ryan Statz

kingofpain said:


> Actually, I wish it could go a little lower. It may get switched out for a S30


Yeah, there's not much 3" woofers can do - even if there's 6 of them. The S30 will definitely go deeper. You might also want to consider bringing that S35 right to the front edge of the TV cabinet. It'll help if you're struggling with vocal clarity, etc...


----------



## chevman

My house is turned upside down right now with a remodel, which has led to a lot of shuffling of speakers preparing for the extra coverage area in the main listening room, but here is the before and after of the 1st stages of transitions and before actual construction.

The upside-down photo is my Klipsch RF-7, RC-7 speakers with our old entertainment center and a 50" Samsung TV. The second shows the Klipsch Forte 2's next to the RF-7's as I was A/B comparing them, which led to me booting the 7's. I was running RS-7's for surrounds and an SVS 20-39pc Plus sub. It looks like I am settling on some Forte 3's, a home-made center from Klipsch Heresy components, in-ceiling CDT5800 c2 rear surrounds and dual SVSsb3000's and a Sony 65" 4K

I run this from Rotel RSP-1066/RMB1075 apre-amp/amp.


----------



## kingofpain

Ryan Statz said:


> Yeah, there's not much 3" woofers can do - even if there's 6 of them. The S30 will definitely go deeper. You might also want to consider bringing that S35 right to the front edge of the TV cabinet. It'll help if you're struggling with vocal clarity, etc...


I reran the full auto calibration on my pioneer elite receiver. I also manually checked and adjusted the distance for each speaker with my laser tape measure. The receiver had them slightly off. I also used my old trusty radio shack sound level meter to check and adjust the sound level of each speaker. I've learned to check and verify settings since buying my first audio gear back in 1975. Those two things help bring the center channel and the whole speaker system into crystal clear focus. The soundstage is pretty amazing now when listening to 2 channel music. For multichannel fun I watched Godzilla, King of the Monsters, the other night in Atmos. I could swear that I had helicopters and jets circling my living room. The center channel held it's own, it didn't seem to fade on the vocals.


----------



## darthray

Just adding a few picture's of my new subs























My two kids, checking out Daddy new toys





















My previous subs can be seen here, so is the rest of my system;
The Chimaera theater 


Darth


----------



## Adamg (Ret-Navy)

darthray said:


> Just adding a few picture's of my new subs
> Darth


Looking good Darth!


----------



## Ryan Statz

Finally have a photo - in the process of swapping rooms in our place. The room pictured was being used as a studio for a few years, and we're using it as a proper living room again. Things are not hooked up yet, but that's pretty much how it'll be set up. Mind the crap strewn about, it's a work in progress!


----------



## BP1Fanatic

Nice setup!


----------



## darthray

BP1Fanatic said:


> Nice setup!


 I am going to say Thanks on the behalf from everyone on this thread, so please some pictures of yours. This thread is all about what we got, not who have the biggest and the better one.


Darth


----------



## BP1Fanatic

I posted pics pages ago, but here are some updated pics since I got a new 3 piece sectional 2 weeks ago.


----------



## BP1Fanatic

Brown is old.
Smoke is new.


----------



## ForKyleigh

Main Listing and Home Theater - Goldenear Triton One and Supercenter XXL with Klipsch in wall and ceilings. SVS PB16 Ultra Sub. Marantz preamp, emotiva XPR-2 and Parasound 5250

Workout Room - Halfer DH500, Marantz 3600 pre, Klipsch KLF30s, Sunfire True Subwoofer

Bonus Room - Klipsch X series Icon 5.1 setup.

Garage - Soundboks 3

Living Room - Sonos 2.1

(Yes, I am all over te board!)


----------



## Nick V

I installed a stereo pair of Sonos One's in the kitchen, and a single Sonos One (not pictured) in the dining nook adjacent to the kitchen. I installed them on outlet shelves with custom short power cables. Nothing too crazy, but they do the trick for background music. I also installed some Brilliant Tech smart dimmers that have some native control of Sonos speakers which is pretty cool!


----------



## BP1Fanatic

Nice kitchen!


----------



## manufanatic

Klipsch rp5s RC3ii


----------



## Shadowed

manufanatic said:


> Klipsch rp5s RC3ii


Atmos speakers ?


----------



## manufanatic

Shadowed said:


> Atmos speakers ?


No. I have a 7.1 marantz receiver I will be updating soon though.


----------



## BP1Fanatic

I LIKE those speakers! 7 RP5's and 6 RCii's would make a killer DA system! Me being who I am would probably have 2 RP5's for center channel duty for a total of 8. What basshead wouldn't love 8 subwoofers in their system!


----------



## filip629

So, I'm pretty new to all this but I recently bought a pair of klipsch rp-280f speakers to go along with my rp-600c center channel. Really wanted to go with the rp-450c for my center but space constraints made that impossible so I compromised and picked up the rp-600c instead. I'm really enjoying the rp-280f speakers I just bought. It was a big upgrade from a pair of cheap LG home theater in a box speakers I bought many years ago. Now I just have to pick up a pair of klipsch surround and atmos speakers and my 5.1.2 set up will be complete.


----------



## BP1Fanatic

Pics???


----------



## BP1Fanatic

In reference to post #2375 .


----------



## Cheddarhead

My modest system. I had a hard $1000 cap so I used the periodic sales that Sony has on the Core series.


STR-DN-1080
SSCS-3 Front Towers
SSCS-8 Center
SSCS-5 Bookshelf Rears (not shown)
SSCS-9 Subwoofers


Sony 75x900e




Sorry about the quality of the picture


----------



## muscles

Front stage of my Dolby Atmos setup. Gear is listed in my signature. The Rythmik subs are for sale in the appropriate section on here. This system has been the culmination of many years of trying gear and swapping/selling gear to get the right look and sound that I like. I am thankful I found this forum because it introduced me to Rythmik and JTR. No upgrades planned for now....feels weird. 



Greg


----------



## BP1Fanatic

Killer view!


----------



## bear123

muscles said:


> Front stage of my Dolby Atmos setup. Gear is listed in my signature. The Rythmik subs are for sale in the appropriate section on here. This system has been the culmination of many years of trying gear and swapping/selling gear to get the right look and sound that I like. I am thankful I found this forum because it introduced me to Rythmik and JTR. No upgrades planned for now....feels weird.
> 
> 
> 
> Greg


LOL I know how you feel. I have everything exactly the way I want it.....now what? Haha. Listen and enjoy obviously but upgrades were a lot of fun over the years.


----------



## Alpha Echo

muscles said:


> Front stage of my Dolby Atmos setup. Gear is listed in my signature. The Rythmik subs are for sale in the appropriate section on here. This system has been the culmination of many years of trying gear and swapping/selling gear to get the right look and sound that I like. I am thankful I found this forum because it introduced me to Rythmik and JTR. No upgrades planned for now....feels weird.
> 
> 
> 
> Greg


Wow. Very nice.


----------



## Abraxxas

Don't mind the buckling Walmart AV stand lol, it got me by in our apartment went we moved before we found our house, in the process of building a nice one!

Onkyo TX-NR696
DCM TFE200's on front left and right
DCM TFE60C center
DCM TFE60 mini towers on home made stands as surrounds
Dayton Ultimax 15 in a double baffle 3.5cuft birch cabinet driven by a bridged Crown XLS1002

I had two DCM TB1212 subs that I converted to sealed from passive radiator's prior to building the Dayton 15 a year ago and the single Dayton walks all over the dual 12's. I do plan to build another matching 15 eventually for that little something "more" when wanted.


----------



## lycokayaker

just starting a home theater build.....

L/R - Polk Audio 265 RT
Center - Polk audio 255

surround - ?
Sub - ?


----------



## Ryan Statz

lycokayaker said:


> just starting a home theater build.....
> 
> L/R - Polk Audio 265 RT
> Center - Polk audio 255
> 
> surround - ?
> Sub - ?


Surrounds can be anything.

Sub all depends on your budget, room size, WAF, etc... but there are dedicated threads for recommendations, so I won't take this thread too far off topic


----------



## Ryan Statz

Small update: 

Everything's hooked up, and mostly back in place. Still a bit of a mess, but it's a slowly-but-surely situation. Widened the position of the Front LRs and it improved the sound stage/imaging/etc...


----------



## BP1Fanatic

Nice setup!


----------



## Bradley0001983

I have a mix match of speakers as I think I goin in one direction then like something else I have a denon x2400h 
Klipsch rf 63ii fronts polk 
csia4 center
2 paradigm 10 inch subs 
2 polk a7s surrounds 
Kef xq3 surround back 

I was all polk then got the klipsch then got klipsch rb 51ii as surround back to continue get rid of polk then came across these kefs and love them now I have no idea what to do lol


----------



## C J

Sony 75 940E
Apple 4K
Fire Cube
Amazon Recast
PS4


Marantz 7011
Klipsch 280-FA
Klipsch RP 450-CA
Klipsch CDT-5800
Klipsch R-112-SW (2-15"s were just too massive in the space, second pic)


----------



## BP1Fanatic

NICE room CJ!


----------



## darthray

shivaji said:


> Nice looking space CJ. I like how you have your mains nicely spread out as well.


+1



C J said:


> Sony 75 940E
> Apple 4K
> Fire Cube
> Amazon Recast
> PS4
> 
> 
> Marantz 7011
> Klipsch 280-FA
> Klipsch RP 450-CA
> Klipsch CDT-5800
> Klipsch R-112-SW (2-15"s were just too massive in the space, second pic)


Very nice set-up 

Your Center speaker look tight in that space, any chance to move-it forward. So it clear the edge about 1/2 inch. This would remove any first reflections, for better sound results for you. Normally, I would also recommend to angle-it up a little. Unfortunately, from those pictures. It look like you have less than a inch to play with. 

Only meant to improve your sound enjoyment, and not a critic.


Darth


----------



## kingofpain

C J said:


> Sony 75 940E
> Apple 4K
> Fire Cube
> Amazon Recast
> PS4
> 
> 
> Marantz 7011
> Klipsch 280-FA
> Klipsch RP 450-CA
> Klipsch CDT-5800
> Klipsch R-112-SW (2-15"s were just too massive in the space, second pic)


Very nice and clean room. How far apart are your mains?


----------



## jebuzz

Used $400 5.0 set: Klipsch R-26F x2, R-25C, and R-15M x2.


----------



## BP1Fanatic

Nice setup!


----------



## marcosphoto

7 speaker set-up (including 3 built-in subs)


All Definitive Technolgies.
BP2002TL fronts (including sub)

CLR2500 center (including sub)

BPX sides
SR8040BP rear


Will soon be experimenting with front/upper presence speakers, will start with any free junk I have lying around the house and go from there.
(problem is with AVR the presence speakers can not be utilized with audio output straight.)


----------



## MATTHEW PATIENT

My setup, minus the pics of the rears. Running 5.0 for right now until I can figure out what I want to do with 5.0.4.

Coming along nicely I think.


----------



## KenM10759

MATTHEW PATIENT said:


> My setup, minus the pics of the rears. Running 5.0 for right now until I can figure out what I want to do with 5.0.4.
> 
> Coming along nicely I think.


Why the "0" on subwoofers?


----------



## MATTHEW PATIENT

KenM10759 said:


> Why the "0" on subwoofers?


Because I find the internal 10” powered subs in my towers is MORE than enough. They hit pretty hard and low enough for me.....and my wife gets cranky 

MAYBE, down the road, I will add or reintroduce my energy 10” sub.....but it will most likely be a while so I can place it and run the cables appropriately.


----------



## BP1Fanatic

Are you bi-amping the towers?
Do the 10's play down to 20-25hz?
If yes to both questions, then you have 5.1.4 DA.


----------



## C J

darthray said:


> +1
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice set-up
> 
> Your Center speaker look tight in that space, any chance to move-it forward. So it clear the edge about 1/2 inch. This would remove any first reflections, for better sound results for you. Normally, I would also recommend to angle-it up a little. Unfortunately, from those pictures. It look like you have less than a inch to play with.
> 
> Only meant to improve your sound enjoyment, and not a critic.
> 
> 
> Darth



Gracias...So it's hard to see on the photos here, but for the center I was able to use a 1/2 inch rubber bar mat to slightly lift the center without touching the top, and I pulled the front clear about a 1/2 inch. Small but noticeable. I had one of the RP-112SW go out with an electrical issue, and Klipsch replaced it with a SPL 120. Difference is negligible.


----------



## C J

kingofpain said:


> Very nice and clean room. How far apart are your mains?



The Mains are just over 8.5 ft apart. After a lot of trial and error, this gives me a nice large sound stage and listening area vs too narrow or too wide.


----------



## Ryan Statz

MATTHEW PATIENT said:


> My setup, minus the pics of the rears. Running 5.0 for right now until I can figure out what I want to do with 5.0.4.
> 
> Coming along nicely I think.


Nice! I would pull that centre speaker forward so that it's flush with the face of the stand, though!


----------



## MATTHEW PATIENT

Ryan Statz said:


> Nice! I would pull that centre speaker forward so that it's flush with the face of the stand, though!




i will tey that for sure, but it is only a couple inches back and no part of the speaker is under the tv.

probably would sound different...i will try that.

thanks for that suggestion.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan Statz

MATTHEW PATIENT said:


> i will tey that for sure, but it is only a couple inches back and no part of the speaker is under the tv.
> 
> probably would sound different...i will try that.
> 
> thanks for that suggestion.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The reason being that even though it may be a few inches back, the sound is bouncing upwards off of the stand directly in front of the speaker. Pulling it forward will alleviate that, and you may (or may not) hear a bit of an improvement. There's no harm in doing it, and it shouldn't cause any undue ire from the other half.


----------



## MATTHEW PATIENT

Ryan Statz said:


> The reason being that even though it may be a few inches back, the sound is bouncing upwards off of the stand directly in front of the speaker. Pulling it forward will alleviate that, and you may (or may not) hear a bit of an improvement. There's no harm in doing it, and it shouldn't cause any undue ire from the other half.




agreed, there is mo harm in trying it for certain. and it will kot cause any issues or be difficult to do, just gotta clip some wimre management ties. should take me about 5 minutes.

i have some time this weekend and will give it a shot.

thx again!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cheddarhead

MATTHEW PATIENT said:


> and it will kot cause any issues or be difficult to do, just gotta clip some wimre management ties.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is why I use velcro wire ties, makes those adjustments so much easier.


----------



## MATTHEW PATIENT

Cheddarhead said:


> This is why I use velcro wire ties, makes those adjustments so much easier.




ya...i hear you. i have gone through an entire package of 100 in a very ahort time.

way my setup is, wire management is a PITA. i would love to use velcro, it would just be a bit tougher


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan Statz

MATTHEW PATIENT said:


> ya...i hear you. i have gone through an entire package of 100 in a very ahort time.
> 
> way my setup is, wire management is a PITA. i would love to use velcro, it would just be a bit tougher
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think it's just a PITA in general. Every time I've set things up afresh, I start out doing alright, but then just give up about half way through because it just becomes a mess, and I don't have that many devices...


----------



## C J

Dumb question....I can't find the brand of direct to consumer speakers that have the cabinets with auto paint finishes and many tweeters and drivers?


----------



## KenM10759

C J said:


> Dumb question....I can't find the brand of direct to consumer speakers that have the cabinets with auto paint finishes and many tweeters and drivers?


You're probably thinking of Tekton.


----------



## C J

Thank you! That is it


----------



## pbz06

I don't have a dedicated room, so there are some compromises. I also have in-ceiling speakers set up as Top Front and Top Rear (5.1.4). 

I cycle through gear relatively often, currently have a DefTech setup and an HSU VTF15-mk2 subwoofer.

I'm happy that my wife appreciates my hobby and puts up with my tweaking/testing, and she appreciates that I'm also a neat freak minimalist  Going to try and find some nice GIK Acoustics panels to throw in there at some point.


----------



## BP1Fanatic

I like the clean look!


----------



## 9474494

Speakers are by Tekton Design. These are the Tekton Ulfberhts. 

System:
Onkyo PR-RZ5100, Onkyo DXC390 6 Disc CD Changer
Emotiva XPA DR3 Amplifier [600 watts rms x 3 into 4 ohms]
Tekton Ulfberht L + C + R [4ohms]
Tekton 4-10 Subwoofer
Sony XBR-65A8G, Sony UBP-X700 DVD/Blue Ray 4K player

I do plan to add another 4-10 subwoofer coming this summer.


----------



## BP1Fanatic

That view looks AWESOME! Another 4-10's will clean up that symmetry!


----------



## C J

Shimei said:


> Speakers are by Tekton Design. These are the Tekton Ulfberhts.
> 
> System:
> Onkyo PR-RZ5100, Onkyo DXC390 6 Disc CD Changer
> Emotiva XPA DR3 Amplifier [600 watts rms x 3 into 4 ohms]
> Tekton Ulfberht L + C + R [4ohms]
> Tekton 4-10 Subwoofer
> Sony XBR-65A8G, Sony UBP-X700 DVD/Blue Ray 4K player
> 
> I do plan to add another 4-10 subwoofer coming this summer.







So jealous!!! Looks amazing


----------



## petetherock

Hi all, I was 'invited' from a different thread to post my setup ..
To reiterate what I said there, it's the implementation rather than the actual product that matters - it's all in the placement IMO 

My setup: https://peteswrite.blogspot.com/2020/02/my-setup-22020.html

Sony ZD9 75"
(Sony TV review)
Denon AVC X8500H
(Denon AVC X8500H review)
Dynaudio Confidence 1 Platinum
( Dynaudio C1 Platinum Review )
Sony UDP X800
(Sony UBP X800 Review )
Sony UDP X700
Dynaudio Confidence C1 and Centre Platinum front and centre
Usher 520 side surround back
Monitor Audio RXFX in dipole mode for rear surrounds
JL Audio E112 X 2
(https://peteswrite.blogspot.com/2020/02/jl-audio-e112-review.html)
ArtNovion Corner Bass trap
(https://www.artnovion.com/product-categories/3-bass-trap/products/390-bass-trap-corner-range)
Anthony Gallo A'Diva for ceiling Atmos placement
QED XT Revelations for front and centre speakers
QED Micro speaker cable for the surrounds
Monoprice Premium Cables from 4k players to amp and onwards to the TV
Audioquest Snake subwoofer cable 
Blue Jean subwoofer cable
Wireworld Oasis 6 & 7 Interconnects
Wireworld Oasis 6 power cables
Assorted Xindak, PS Audio and other power cables
MK wall power sockets
PS Audio Juice Bar
Rhodium Right Angle Plug adapters for USA power cables
Auralex subdude platform and Mopads under centre speaker


----------



## Shadowed

Shimei said:


> Speakers are by Tekton Design. These are the Tekton Ulfberhts.
> 
> System:
> Onkyo PR-RZ5100, Onkyo DXC390 6 Disc CD Changer
> Emotiva XPA DR3 Amplifier [600 watts rms x 3 into 4 ohms]
> Tekton Ulfberht L + C + R [4ohms]
> Tekton 4-10 Subwoofer
> Sony XBR-65A8G, Sony UBP-X700 DVD/Blue Ray 4K player
> 
> I do plan to add another 4-10 subwoofer coming this summer.


I hear those speakers are incredible... but can that small 300w sub even keep up to those towers ?


----------



## 9474494

Shadowed said:


> I hear those speakers are incredible... but can that small 300w sub even keep up to those towers ?


Hi Shadowed, 

Yes, and it adds a dimension down low that rattles everything. I actually just finished my amateur review of the Tekton 4-10 subwoofer. Trying my hand at blogging for the first time. 

https://www.disqus.social/2020/02/review-tekton-design-4-10-subwoofer.html

Enjoy,
William


----------



## BP1Fanatic

Nice blog! Too bad you didn't take pics of the 48-4's in a BP enclosure.


----------



## Lackboost

I have had Polk LSi front stage for a little bit and was very happy, but was hankering for something different. Missed a good deal on Mythos ST's but found some BP7002's and a CLR2500. Very happy with their sound so far and the adjustable sub volume helps me to achieve 5.0 which I had kinda written off. I like the sound of a nice 3 way for music, but bass is typically unruly for HT - tried with some SB towers but it was not what i wanted. Still messing with it, but I think I found a balance that's hitting for both HT and music. And the reduced profile of just 2 footprints on the floor...loving that!


----------



## Steve Huss

Finally up and running!


----------



## tre74

There is a lot going on in that room and yet it all works. It puts the home in home theater. It looks functional and fashionable and I want that map! There are some impressive dedicated theaters out there but many if not most folks have their systems in their living rooms and have to integrate them into other furniture. This is just one of many great rooms posted here and I really like seeing them. I’ll have to dust and vacuum before posting any pics.


----------



## Steve Huss

tre74 said:


> There is a lot going on in that room and yet it all works. It puts the home in home theater. It looks functional and fashionable and I want that map! There are some impressive dedicated theaters out there but many if not most folks have their systems in their living rooms and have to integrate them into other furniture. This is just one of many great rooms posted here and I really like seeing them. I’ll have to dust and vacuum before posting any pics.


 

Thanks much @tre74. Both my wife and I worked really hard on this project. Indeed there is a lot going on and when you sit in there it is not crowded or forced. The map is from my father in law that he had as a kid in 1959!! This is a dedicated home theater room, really our second bedroom converted into, is 10x11x9. Best of all it sounds great! Best to all, Steve


----------



## tre74

Hmmm, might have to rethink the guestroom. Visitors can sleep outside while we watch movies.


----------



## Steve Huss

lol @tre74 We do have a couch in the living room for guests if need be


----------



## darthray

tre74 said:


> There is a lot going on in that room and yet it all works. It puts the home in home theater. It looks functional and fashionable and I want that map! *There are some impressive dedicated theaters out there but many if not most folks have their systems in their living rooms and have to integrate them into other furniture.* This is just one of many great rooms posted here and I really like seeing them. * I’ll have to dust and vacuum before posting any pics*.


While I do have dictated Theater. Very well said the majority, having to integrate there Audio/Video gears within there living room. And you did a very good job at-it
Very good point about dusting and vacuuming, before taking any pictures. And did the mistake before, of not doing so. Now it is on line for ever 

Thanks for sharing, with all of us.


Darth


----------



## TheGrudge

*My 2-Channel*

First post, I believe, anyway. I have been involved in Internet audio communities for many years, just not this one as I had never considered multi channel audio much. I've heard and really enjoyed listening to my brothers nicely done 5.1, nothing fancy, just a room with decent acoustics, simple but nice sound gear and well recorded material. I will be going 5.1 in a year or so, but I have found the front speakers of my dreams to build around.

I won't even post how amazing of a price I paid for an absolutely pristine set of Monitor Audio PL200s, and I mean low, low hours of use and unblemished cosmetics. Simply stunning in the Ebony finish. Truly the most astounding of a deal and I have bought and sold quite a bit of gear over the years. The seller was a very kind gentleman and had these as part of a bedroom system that just didn't get used. Perhaps that isn't a surprise as he had his main room system built around some lofty Revel model driven by Mark Levinson mono block amps. Based on what I am hearing from the PL200 you would have to really bring it to create a more engaging signature. I know that you can, but certainly to do so will not be inexpensive. 

I knew that really advanced and well done cabinet design mattered, but before having the PL200 I had only heard designs with modest to fair cabinet designs, some Energy C5s, Neat Acoustic Motive One, KEF R300, and some Castle Knight 5s. All really nice sounding in their own way, but wow, I was not prepared for the extreme step upward in just everything that the PL200 has delivered. I have a nice if a little old now, NAD M3 which is rock stable in 4ohms so it can nicely control the PL200 drivers.

Who knows, maybe over time I could track down some PL100s and start up a 5.1 system. That would be sublime I am sure.


----------



## petetherock

This may not be an audiophile choice, it's been great fun, and I can get my mother to use it too for her radio feeds... something very few devices can do with the same ease. Press a button and she can listen to BBC for example. We have rather poor radio reception in my home. 
Fills the room, sound decent and simple to use. 
http://peteswrite.blogspot.com/2020/03/bose-home-speaker-500-and-300-review.html


----------



## BP1Fanatic

TheGrudge said:


> First post, I believe, anyway. I have been involved in Internet audio communities for many years, just not this one as I had never considered multi channel audio much. I've heard and really enjoyed listening to my brothers nicely done 5.1, nothing fancy, just a room with decent acoustics, simple but nice sound gear and well recorded material. I will be going 5.1 in a year or so, but I have found the front speakers of my dreams to build around.
> 
> I won't even post how amazing of a price I paid for an absolutely pristine set of Monitor Audio PL200s, and I mean low, low hours of use and unblemished cosmetics. Simply stunning in the Ebony finish. Truly the most astounding of a deal and I have bought and sold quite a bit of gear over the years. The seller was a very kind gentleman and had these as part of a bedroom system that just didn't get used. Perhaps that isn't a surprise as he had his main room system built around some lofty Revel model driven by Mark Levinson mono block amps. Based on what I am hearing from the PL200 you would have to really bring it to create a more engaging signature. I know that you can, but certainly to do so will not be inexpensive.
> 
> I knew that really advanced and well done cabinet design mattered, but before having the PL200 I had only heard designs with modest to fair cabinet designs, some Energy C5s, Neat Acoustic Motive One, KEF R300, and some Castle Knight 5s. All really nice sounding in their own way, but wow, I was not prepared for the extreme step upward in just everything that the PL200 has delivered. I have a nice if a little old now, NAD M3 which is rock stable in 4ohms so it can nicely control the PL200 drivers.
> 
> Who knows, maybe over time I could track down some PL100s and start up a 5.1 system. That would be sublime I am sure.



Looks like that wooden dresser could EASILY be replaced or made into a wooden subwoofer enclosure!


----------



## TheGrudge

BP1Fanatic said:


> Looks like that wooden dresser could EASILY be replaced or made into a wooden subwoofer enclosure!


The bass output, including pretty generous dips down into the 30Hz territory is very good with the PL200, but if you look at the picture you will notice two small REL T-Zero subs. Although the REL drivers are small (8") having two and in a small room makes them great for my needs. I don't use things yet for an AV system and I suspect once I do that I will need a larger sub, but for music the two RELs are perfect for my needs. I keep the subs pretty low, but if I defeat them you can notice, just not in a major way. The PL200s are certainly larger than my room really needs but they are still very well controlled and I can't typically play at anything more than a modest volume anyway. Cheers.


----------



## Hempire

This is my second time posting my speaker. I've change my set-up, it's currently 7.2.4

FL-Paradigm Studio 100 v5
FR-Paradigm Studio 100 v5
CC-Paradigm cc690 v5
All Surrounds-Paradigm Atom Monitor v5
Subwoofers-2ea SVS PB10-NSD


----------



## TheGrudge

Hempire said:


> This is my second time posting my speaker. I've change my set-up, it's currently 7.2.4
> 
> FL-Paradigm Studio 100 v5
> FR-Paradigm Studio 100 v5
> CC-Paradigm cc690 v5
> All Surrounds-Paradigm Atom Monitor v5
> Subwoofers-2ea SVS PB10-NSD


Damn, that must sound impressive. Need some art in there to soften the look


----------



## Ryan Statz

TheGrudge said:


> Damn, that must sound impressive. Need some art in there to soften the look


I'm shocked at the lack of artwork on walls - I guess when I'm an artist myself who's collected an obscene amount of artwork from purchasing/trading with other artists over the years, it's strange to see so little of it in other peoples' homes.


----------



## Hempire

Ryan Statz said:


> I'm shocked at the lack of artwork on walls - I guess when I'm an artist myself who's collected an obscene amount of artwork from purchasing/trading with other artists over the years, it's strange to see so little of it in other peoples' homes.


It's a new home, I've only lived in this house 34 days now. It's a work in progress. Got to take care of the honey-do list first 😁


----------



## TheGrudge

Hempire said:


> It's a new home, I've only lived in this house 34 days now. It's a work in progress. Got to take care of the honey-do list first 😁


Congratulations on your new home, that must be exciting. I look forward to seeing pictures once you have, well pictures! Cheers.


----------



## TheGrudge

Ryan Statz said:


> I'm shocked at the lack of artwork on walls - I guess when I'm an artist myself who's collected an obscene amount of artwork from purchasing/trading with other artists over the years, it's strange to see so little of it in other peoples' homes.


You should post some pictures of your art, in particular how and if you have used it in your AV room. I love art of all descriptions. In my music room I have several wooden masks, a tapestry hanging, a lighted glass cabinet where I display some mineral specimens and glass objects, and of course a few pictures, a print of Northern River, a print of Tiger, Tiger in the Night and a print from Robert Bateman. Very eclectic, but it generally works. I find a room without at least some attention to aesthetic detail feels cold and incomplete.


----------



## Ryan Statz

TheGrudge said:


> You should post some pictures of your art, in particular how and if you have used it in your AV room. I love art of all descriptions. In my music room I have several wooden masks, a tapestry hanging, a lighted glass cabinet where I display some mineral specimens and glass objects, and of course a few pictures, a print of Northern River, a print of Tiger, Tiger in the Night and a print from Robert Bateman. Very eclectic, but it generally works. I find a room without at least some attention to aesthetic detail feels cold and incomplete.


Here's a snippet: https://www.avsforum.com/forum/89-s...-what-speakers-you-have-213.html#post59231780


----------



## BP1Fanatic

Hempire said:


> This is my second time posting my speaker. I've change my set-up, it's currently 7.2.4
> 
> FL-Paradigm Studio 100 v5
> FR-Paradigm Studio 100 v5
> CC-Paradigm cc690 v5
> All Surrounds-Paradigm Atom Monitor v5
> Subwoofers-2ea SVS PB10-NSD


I bet it sucks to have to move that left speaker anytime you need to get in that closet?


----------



## TheGrudge

Ryan Statz said:


> Small update:
> 
> Everything's hooked up, and mostly back in place. Still a bit of a mess, but it's a slowly-but-surely situation. Widened the position of the Front LRs and it improved the sound stage/imaging/etc...


Now that is a room worth sitting in. Amazing art, I would love to check it out. I love an eclectic, warmish room like that. It just invites you to sit down and melt into it, much like your cat is doing. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TheGrudge

C J said:


> Sony 75 940E
> Apple 4K
> Fire Cube
> Amazon Recast
> PS4
> 
> 
> Marantz 7011
> Klipsch 280-FA
> Klipsch RP 450-CA
> Klipsch CDT-5800
> Klipsch R-112-SW (2-15"s were just too massive in the space, second pic)


Also a very nice look, but from a very different aesthetic. It is minimal, but not sterile, a cool room in terms of tone, but it has a really nice sophisticated look. Would be a nice spot for a bourbon and ginger for sure. I'll be having a little Wild Turkey tonight when I get in.


----------



## TheGrudge

Steve Huss said:


> Finally up and running!


You have some really nice art there. We almost need a dedicated thread for room décor!


----------



## Steve Huss

TheGrudge said:


> You have some really nice art there. We almost need a dedicated thread for room dÃ©️cor!


 Thanks @TheGrudge. I think it looks and feels even better when low lit at nite. At nite when listening to music the TV with Amazon HD thru Heos lights up things nicely but the globe in back right also is actually a light that looks cool too. Very warm and cozy in there. Everything my wife and I did was intentional. Would love to see some other angles of your setup too. What a great hobby we all have! Best, Steve


----------



## TheGrudge

Steve Huss said:


> Thanks @TheGrudge. I think it looks and feels even better when low lit at nite. At nite when listening to music the TV with Amazon HD thru Heos lights up things nicely but the globe in back right also is actually a light that looks cool to. Very warm and cozy in there. Everything my wife and I did was intentional. Would love to see some other angles of your setup too. What a great hobby we all have! Best, Steve


Some shots of low lighting would be great! I will try to take some pictures, but much of my rather small room (12'x13') is full of clutter. I am finishing up a very demanding professional program and only lately have I even thought about making the room at all pleasing on the eye. Once I de-clutter it I will happily provide a full picture. I have a lovely little desk that there is no room at all for and it is just crammed against the back wall and sadly has become my on-the-go drop spot for keys, glasses and the like. It is simply a room in a lovely rental spot, lots of character, but as it isn't our permanent spot, it hasn't really inspired me to do much, but hopefully that will change. I enjoy creating nice spaces and with a little more room and time I would go to town. Cheers.


----------



## TheGrudge

Maybe one of you longer standing members could create a thread dedicated to décor and design shots and discussion (if there isn't already such a thread). It would be a great way to get to know each other a little more and to be inspired by the designs and visions of fellow members who enjoy the aesthetics of the hobby as well as the audio/visual.


----------



## Hempire

BP1Fanatic said:


> I bet it sucks to have to move that left speaker anytime you need to get in that closet?


The only thing in that closet is the house Electrical Panel, I installed two additional 20Amp circuits to power my Bryston Amplifiers


----------



## BP1Fanatic

Well, I see we have the same doors!


----------



## Tninhaus

Ol' reliable yamaha rx-v750 and a set of Acoustic Research HC6


----------



## Tninhaus

Ol' reliable yamaha rx-v750 and a set of Acoustic Research HC6


----------



## BeeAVision

Ryan Statz said:


> I'm shocked at the lack of artwork on walls - I guess when I'm an artist myself who's collected an obscene amount of artwork from purchasing/trading with other artists over the years, it's strange to see so little of it in other peoples' homes.



Got you covered.


----------



## BP1Fanatic

Yeah you do!


----------



## C J

because you are never done....made a speaker grill to cover components in the TV Stand; added an amplifier (HK PS2400) and a couple of acoustic panels (not pictured)
**Any art work, wall accessories suggestions for the two spots on either side of the TV are welcomed. Just can't picture what goes there. Jealous how "home-y" organic, lived in space some of you have posted. Not my strong suit, my designs tend to be on the sterile hotel vibe


----------



## Ryan Statz

C J said:


> because you are never done....made a speaker grill to cover components in the TV Stand; added an amplifier (HK PS2400) and a couple of acoustic panels (not pictured)
> **Any art work, wall accessories suggestions for the two spots on either side of the TV are welcomed. Just can't picture what goes there. Jealous how "home-y" organic, lived in space some of you have posted. Not my strong suit, my designs tend to be on the sterile hotel vibe


Nice, but curious as to why your centre channel is pointed downwards, and not up towards ear level?


----------



## KenM10759

Ryan Statz said:


> Nice, but curious as to why your centre channel is pointed downwards, and not up towards ear level?


Not my system but I think if you're referring to the white unit on the top of the AV stand and directly below the TV, that's probably not the center speaker in use. 

My guess is the matching Klipsch speaker on the shelf below it....is.


----------



## Ryan Statz

KenM10759 said:


> Not my system but I think if you're referring to the white unit on the top of the AV stand and directly below the TV, that's probably not the center speaker in use.
> 
> My guess is the matching Klipsch speaker on the shelf below it....is.


You're right!


----------



## C J

KenM10759 said:


> Not my system but I think if you're referring to the white unit on the top of the AV stand and directly below the TV, that's probably not the center speaker in use.
> 
> My guess is the matching Klipsch speaker on the shelf below it....is.



Correct, on top is the 2 Channel Amplifier (painted white by me - no where to fit in the stand and better air flow); and you can't see but the center is stilling on a 1 inch rubber mat to help angle towards the ear....the clearance top to bottom is so tight its all i have room for without touching the top.


Got the speakers some "warmth" now need to add some to the walls


----------



## Terry.O

This is our main 2-channel listening room, it also doubles as our HT room, speakers are Vienna Acoustic Beethoven Concert Grands and Hayden Grands. 

For the HT set up there is also JBL sub behind the amp rack and three JBL ceiling speakers at the rear of the room.


----------



## BP1Fanatic

NICE room!


----------



## Tony Wong

7.1 Surround ceilings only

front 3

origin acoustics D85s

back

origin acoustics D82SUR (Dual tweeters)

rear back
origin acoustics D67s


----------



## BP1Fanatic

Pics???


----------



## Captdave

5.2.2


----------



## Ryan Statz

Captdave said:


> 5.2.2


Nice set up! Have you considered laying down an area rug, though? I can't imagine those tiles being the greatest thing for your sound.


----------



## Captdave

Ryan Statz said:


> Nice set up! Have you considered laying down an area rug, though? I can't imagine those tiles being the greatest thing for your sound.


Better now


----------



## BP1Fanatic

NICE system!


----------



## RC Audio

Man, some nice set up you guys got!


----------



## NuSoardGraphite

Its been a while since I have posted in here.

My system has had a complete overhaul from what it was just a few years ago. Currently I have:

Display: TCL 65R617 Roku TV
Source: Playstation 4 Pro, Nintendo Switch
A/V receiver: Denon X2300W 7 channel (5.2.2) 4k receiver.
Fronts: Infinity Primus 250 towers.
Center: Definitive Technologies CS8040HD
Surrounds: Sony Core SS-CS5 bookshelves
Height/Top: Definitive Technologies AW5500 (Top Middle)
Sub 1: Energy Xls-10
Sub 2: Dayton Sub-100

Overall it has been a huge upgrade over what I had before. Went from a mid-range 55" 1080p Samsung tv to a 65" 4k FALD set with Dolby Vision.

For the sound, I had Sony SS-B3000 for my fronts and the inexpensive Sony speakers (B1000s and CN5000) all around. And while the Sony speakers were just fine for movies, they were not very good at all for music. Once I upgraded to the Infinity Primus towers, music listening improved dramatically. And with the addition of the subwoofers sounds fantastic now. The difference in the imaging and soundstage is massive. Absolutely night and day. While the Sony speakers werent at all bad at imaging (they made a pretty solid center image between them) their soundstage was absolutely flat compared to the Infinities. And the width of the Infinity's soundstage is astounding for their price. Their original MSRP was $399 back 15 years ago. I got them barely used for $75!

The center speaker, the Def Tech 8040HD has been an excellent upgrade as well. Thats what started my upgrade path. I wasnt happy with the sound quality of the Sony center and a coworker was selling his Def Tech set because he was moving and wanted to get something smaller, so I bought the center from him. After that, the center was out performing the rest of the speakers and an upgrade came to the forefront of my mind. A few months later, my receiver died (at 6 years old. Not a bad run) and I upgraded to a Dolby Atmos capable 4k receiver. So then I found the Infinities on craigslist at that unbelievable price, then I knocked over one of my surround speakers, damaging the driver, necessitating that I replace those with the new Core bookshelves. No seriously, it really was an accident, I swear.

For the Atmos speakers I initially bought Dual Lu53BP speakers just to test out the Atmos. I didnt want to spend a lot and the Dual speakers were cheap. They didnt sound that great but they worked as Atmos speakers. I recently bought the Def Tech AW5500 speakers as replacements and I still need to swap them out (just got the Def Techs 2 days ago!) 

The subs I bought for $50 and $40 repsectively, both off craigslist. Both are 10" subs and together they create enough bass for this modest living room system. I have managed to tune them to be around -3db at 25hz. If I tried to listen at reference they probably couldnt maintain that, but at my normal listening levels of -15 to -20 they hit that just fine. Dual subs really is one of the best upgrades you can do for your system. It added so much to the low end, you dont know you were missing it till its there.

So overall an excellent upgrade. Still modest. All together the total cost is around $1000 not counting display and source. A pretty decent sounding budget system. A Frankensteinian monstrocity to be sure, but I can assure you, it's ALIVE.


----------



## BP1Fanatic

Nice setup! Last week I bought a 55" TCL 4K for the basement. Imagic convinced me to switch from multiple small monitors to 1 big monitor to work from home. 

Here was the progress from old to new setup.

For those of you who post withOUT pics, take note!


----------



## BP1Fanatic

Page 2.


----------



## BP1Fanatic

Page 3.


----------



## BP1Fanatic

Final page.


----------



## Alfa Kon

Jbl c211 cinema screen array speakers. For lcr


----------



## Audiophile75

Htm12 LCR - Pa460 LCR MBMs - HT8 Surrounds - Volt10 (4) Atmos - Dual JBL Devs (4) - MIni pa460 Dev (2) - Dayton 390 HF (2) BOSS Back


----------



## BP1Fanatic

You killin' 'em Audiophile75!


----------



## BP1Fanatic

Alfa Kon said:


> Jbl c211 cinema screen array speakers. For lcr


Brave dude! I like the setup!


----------



## Alfa Kon

BP1Fanatic said:


> Brave dude! I like the setup!


thanks dude! its just a simple setup. i have converted our guest room into my den.


----------



## kiipii

Hopeless outlcassed by the posts above... For the theater area, I have Polk S15s and a S30 LCR. Was looking for something easy to mount to the wall. Sides are the Polk OWM5s, and 4 on-ceiling OWM3s.

Desktop Kef Q150s driven by a Emotiva BasX A-100.


----------



## chriswh

LR: NHT Classic 3s
C: NHT IW4 (built into fireplace)
RS: NHT MS Satellite
SW: NHT 12


----------



## BP1Fanatic

cp hsia said:


> Hopeless outlcassed by the posts above...


Don't let that stop you from posting pics. You are on this forum, which makes you different from the other 99% out there.


----------



## Pogre

I just stumbled across a pair of Ascend Acoustics Sierra 2s on Craigslist for $650! There are a couple of minor blemishes on a couple of corners that take close scrutiny to see, but otherwise they're in pristine condition. This is my first time hearing Raal tweets and I gotta say they live up to the reputation! I'm super tickled with these.


----------



## KenM10759

cp hsia said:


> Hopeless outlcassed by the posts above... For the theater area, I have Polk S15s and a S30 LCR. Was looking for something easy to mount to the wall. Sides are the Polk OWM5s, and 4 on-ceiling OWM3s.
> 
> Desktop Kef Q150s driven by a Emotiva BasX A-100.


You have better stuff than a great many! Nothing to be worried about there. I really like your choice for a desktop system!


----------



## paza

At the moment using Dynaudio Focus 30 XD Active Speakers.


----------



## kiipii

KenM10759 said:


> You have better stuff than a great many! Nothing to be worried about there. I really like your choice for a desktop system!


Getting the Polks from a Onkyo HTiB was like, yeah, that's nice. 

Getting the Kefs was like, oh, this is what they mean by soundstage and imaging. Occasionally I've moved them into the theater with some makeshift stands to just listen to music.

And now (somewhat unfortunately) I'm super curious to find out what "better" systems sound like. What am I missing that I don't even know!


----------



## Ryan Statz

cp hsia said:


> Getting the Polks from a Onkyo HTiB was like, yeah, that's nice.
> 
> Getting the Kefs was like, oh, this is what they mean by soundstage and imaging. Occasionally I've moved them into the theater with some makeshift stands to just listen to music.
> 
> And now (somewhat unfortunately) I'm super curious to find out what "better" systems sound like. What am I missing that I don't even know!


That's kind of what my exact upgrade path was - except I had a bit of a pit stop with some Pioneer BS22s + the C22. 

And I'm about to swap out my Polks for KEF Q series in the next 10 or so days. I picked up a Q650c + Q750 floorstanders, and I'm thinking of moving my Q150s to surround duty in exchange for the A3s I use as my mains right now.


----------



## Audiophile75

cp hsia said:


> And now (somewhat unfortunately) I'm super curious to find out what "better" systems sound like. What am I missing that I don't even know!


I’ve done many of upgrades in two and a half years and I can tell you, it gets better every time, every - single - upgraded - time...... but can you stop??? 
It took me a while to be finished with my upgrades, although that was two weeks ago....


----------



## burzel2

This is my setup in a medium size dedicated home theater:

7.2 system with Paradigm Studio V.4s all around. 
Studio 60s up front
CC-590 center
Studio 20s back and rear
A pair of SVS PB-2000 Pros in opposite corners

I've had the Studios since they came out with the V.4s in 2006 with no real reason to upgrade. The center channel recently blew a driver, and I'm trying to figure out what to do. My logical side says to source a driver or find a CC-690, but I'd really like to upgrade. My concern is spending big money for a lateral move or slight upgrade, especially in a dedicated HT. Anyone else happy with an older set of speakers no longer supported?


----------



## sigpig

burzel2 said:


> This is my setup in a medium size dedicated home theater:
> 
> 7.2 system with Paradigm Studio V.4s all around.
> Studio 60s up front
> CC-590 center
> Studio 20s back and rear
> A pair of SVS PB-2000 Pros in opposite corners
> 
> I've had the Studios since they came out with the V.4s in 2006 with no real reason to upgrade. The center channel recently blew a driver, and I'm trying to figure out what to do. My logical side says to source a driver or find a CC-690, but I'd really like to upgrade. My concern is spending big money for a lateral move or slight upgrade, especially in a dedicated HT. Anyone else happy with an older set of speakers no longer supported?


An LCR of Paradigm Prestige will be a definite upgrade. Even the 55C will be an upgrade, and likely one of the few centre speakers that will compare to the CC690.


----------



## pase22

Ryan Statz said:


> That's kind of what my exact upgrade path was - except I had a bit of a pit stop with some Pioneer BS22s + the C22.
> 
> And I'm about to swap out my Polks for KEF Q series in the next 10 or so days. I picked up a Q650c + Q750 floorstanders, and I'm thinking of moving my Q150s to surround duty in exchange for the A3s I use as my mains right now.


Not that there's anything wrong with the Polks, but I think you're in for a treat with the Kef setup. There's nothing better than a fully matched setup, however the Q 150's would also do quite well in a desktop setup


----------



## pase22

cp hsia said:


> Getting the Polks from a Onkyo HTiB was like, yeah, that's nice.
> 
> Getting the Kefs was like, oh, this is what they mean by soundstage and imaging. Occasionally I've moved them into the theater with some makeshift stands to just listen to music.
> 
> And now (somewhat unfortunately) I'm super curious to find out what "better" systems sound like. What am I missing that I don't even know!


Kef LS50's are $750/pair (USD) at the moment so not a huge price tag for a significant improvement over the Polks.


----------



## Ryan Statz

pase22 said:


> Not that there's anything wrong with the Polks, but I think you're in for a treat with the Kef setup. There's nothing better than a fully matched setup, however the Q 150's would also do quite well in a desktop setup


I'm kind of excited - Q650c arrives on Wednesday.

The Q750s have yet to ship from CentreHiFi even though they were purchased the same day as the Q650 *shrugs* dunno why it's taking them so long.

I'm thinking of swapping the Q150s for my A3s so that I'll have a full Q series HT.


----------



## petetherock

I actually wanted a sky terrace, but my budget did not permit it... so I guess some wall (sic ceiling) paper will have to do...


----------



## SouthernCA

cp hsia said:


> Getting the Polks from a Onkyo HTiB was like, yeah, that's nice.
> 
> 
> 
> Getting the Kefs was like, oh, this is what they mean by soundstage and imaging. Occasionally I've moved them into the theater with some makeshift stands to just listen to music.
> 
> 
> 
> And now (somewhat unfortunately) I'm super curious to find out what "better" systems sound like. What am I missing that I don't even know!


Welcome to the club... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthernCA

pase22 said:


> Kef LS50's are $750/pair (USD) at the moment so not a huge price tag for a significant improvement over the Polks.


To OP:

If you like imaging and crystal clear sound, LS50 will blow your mind. They were introduced 7 years back at $2000 and were rated as an Audiophile speaker by Stereophile and many other publications. Just Google them and read some of the reviews. There are two drawbacks.

1. They are not suitable for rooms larger than 300 SF

2. They do need a sub.

Best of luck. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Joseph Stiehm

*Speaker Setup*

I've got 4 MK Sound SURROUND-550THX set up high in the 4 corners of my family room.

Center speaker is a Yamaha NS-AC329.

Subwoofer is a Yamaha Yamaha YST-SW005.

Looking to replace my Yamaha receiver with a Pioneer VSX-LX303 and get suggestions on better speakers and speaker placement.


----------



## NBPk402

In our HT, we have 3 K402MEHS for the fronts, and RP160Ms for the surrounds.

Sent from my SM-T830 using Tapatalk


----------



## raypjuarez

coxjamb said:


> Been a member for awhile but just finished my system. My Christmas present to myself was a second sub.


Which model speaker are these?


----------



## coxjamb

raypjuarez said:


> Which model speaker are these?


Speakers and subs are all Power Sound Audio. 210 towers and center, 110 sr surrounds, s3000i dual 15” sealed sub, s1512 single 15” sealed sub


----------



## Captdave

Hi guys, I did upgrade my CM9 s2 for the 702 S2 and center speaker, they really sound so good and good looking, used but like new


----------



## sigpig

Captdave said:


> Hi guys, I did upgrade my CM9 s2 for the 702 S2 and center speaker, they really sound so good and good looking, used but like new


Those Atmos modules would be better placed at the top of the front wall, or on the ceiling...


----------



## Williams2

Captdave said:


> Hi guys, I did upgrade my CM9 s2 for the 702 S2 and center speaker, they really sound so good and good looking, used but like new


All of that expensive equipment and very little thought into placement or room treatments.


----------



## RickD1225

Captdave said:


> Hi guys, I did upgrade my CM9 s2 for the 702 S2 and center speaker, they really sound so good and good looking, used but like new


Captdave, at least move the towers in away from the walls. Move the equipment stand next to the wall with the tower inside. Do the same on the left move the stand to the wall and speaker into that place. You can thank us later.


----------



## KenM10759

RickD1225 said:


> Captdave, at least move the towers in away from the walls. Move the equipment stand next to the wall with the tower inside. Do the same on the left move the stand to the wall and speaker into that place. You can thank us later.


All good advice, and work on most effective placement and calibration of the subs by using sub crawl for placement and REW for calibration.

Definitely get those KEF R8a Atmos speakers UP.


----------



## Captdave

KenM10759 said:


> All good advice, and work on most effective placement and calibration of the subs by using sub crawl for placement and REW for calibration.
> 
> Definitely get those KEF R8a Atmos speakers UP.


Thanks for all your comments, I will definitely do that, I'm in the middle of moving and I don't want to damage the walls but I will post photos of my new audio room in the next house


----------



## RickD1225

^^^ that is some very nice equipment. Our comments are not meant maliciously. It is meant For you to get even more enjoyment from that great gear. Good luck on your move.


----------



## Mark On Earth

Best sounding cheapest, ugliest, poorly thought out sound/speaker system is in my living room! My wife thinks it's all ugly by the way.

Newbie here, first post, and I went into my basement and opened some boxes and found speakers for my new audio sys.

I first unpacked my old Cerwin Vega N-12 speakers I bought with my HS graduation money back in 1982. I have re-surrounded them

Then I came across a center speaker, an Optimus Pro CS-5
Then 2 Surrounds Optimus Pro X77

I had some of this hooked up to an old Sony Receiver and it never sounded good. So I was worried building an audio system was a waste of time. So I hit Craigslist and bought a Yamaha RX-V579 for $115. Hooked it up and it sounded NOT BAD. I had HOPE! So back to Craigslist and I found a BIC F12 sub for $125 and WOW, I built a pretty good audio system for around $250 bucks!

So I decided I better start upgrading! 
Only one new speaker and that is an SVS PB2000 PRO.
I think I've blown the CS-5 center and need a new one. Which is why I'm here. Need a new center and saw a Polk T30 for $99 bucks. I'm trying to build CHEAPLY. Maybe I can find something used you guys would recommend on eBay or somewhere else. Sorry if I've said too much! Thanks in advance for any help. I'll search for some advice after I post this
Thanks!


----------



## BP1Fanatic

Where are the pics???

My Rockville SPG88's are only $92 a pair x 4 for 5.1.2 Dolby Atmos. I'm using 1 pair as the center channel.


----------



## Mark On Earth

BP1Fanatic said:


> Where are the pics???
> 
> My Rockville SPG88's are only $92 a pair x 4 for 5.1.2 Dolby Atmos. I'm using 1 pair as the center channel.


Dang bro, that's cheap power! $47 bucks on their site. I forgot to mention this room is between 5000 & 6000 square feet. I think I should have bought a bigger SVS sub.


----------



## Hoots

Golden Ear Triton 1.r, reference center, 3+ surrounds, Onix Ref 1 rears (from older system) plus 2 Seaton Sound MFW-15 Hot Rod subs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BP1Fanatic

Mark On Earth said:


> Dang bro, that's cheap power! $47 bucks on their site. I forgot to mention this room is between 5000 & 6000 square feet. I think I should have bought a bigger SVS sub.


$47 for a single SPG88. $91.95 in pairs. 

https://www.rockvilleaudio.com/2-spg88/


----------



## BP1Fanatic

Mark On Earth said:


> this room is between 5000 & 6000 square feet. I think I should have bought a bigger SVS sub.


https://www.rockvilleaudio.com/2-sbg1188/


----------



## Cheddarhead

Mark On Earth said:


> Dang bro, that's cheap power! $47 bucks on their site. I forgot to mention this room is between 5000 & 6000 square feet. I think I should have bought a bigger SVS sub.


5000 sq ft? What is it? A barn.


----------



## BP1Fanatic

Lmao!


----------



## petetherock

I added the all essential "Mancave" badge, this improves acoustics to no end 

And as the Lord said "It is done!"


----------



## BP1Fanatic

Mancave!


----------



## DBS99

I have 4 x polk lsim 703's to go with a lsim 704c and a SVS PB 1000. Looking to add another PB.


----------



## barryecohen

Gallo Reference 3.5 L&R, Strada Signature Center...


IMG_20200428_105508 by Barry, on Flickr


Sapphire SAT1000 side and rear surrounds...


48565890277_731f0fef5e_o by Barry, on Flickr


Dayton Audio 18" Ultimax Subwoofer and Cabinet Bundle (haven't finished painting it yet)...


2020-04-13_01-39-56 by Barry, on Flickr


Two Channel is independent of HT...

Audio-System-Map-2 by Barry, on Flickr


----------



## BP1Fanatic

NICE room!


----------



## barryecohen

BP1Fanatic said:


> NICE room!


Thanks!

Movie mode...


2019-07-14_07-57-53 by Barry, on Flickr


----------



## BP1Fanatic

Are the curtains motorized?


----------



## barryecohen

BP1Fanatic said:


> Are the curtains motorized?


No, I manually slide them.


----------



## StefaanE

*Stefaan's speakers and devices*

Hi, having asked a question about upgrading my speakers, I thought it would be a good idea to post some pictures of my current set-up. I have a Philips 65OLED873/12 TV, a Marantz SR5013 receiver, with an Apple-TV 4k, a Teac CD-P650 CD player, a Panasonic VCR, a Panasonic DP-UB154EG-K Blu-ray player, a dirt-cheap and cheerful Majority Scholars multi-zone DVD player (I have lots of zone 1 DVDs) and a Dual CS-5000 record player with an Ortofon OM30 cartridge.
The speakers are two Infinity Primus 360 in the front, and two Infinity Reference 1i in the back.The Primus 360 date from 2011, and I got them on Amazon for €130 each. The Reference 1i are much older, I bought them in 1997 but there's no sign of disintegrating foam. I am, all in all, quite happy with the sound even though the placement in the room is questionable -- the speakers are close to the wall (with one right in a corner, and the other next to a cupboard. I play the tuba in the village band, so I have some acquaintance with the sound of real instruments, and my setup sounds pretty natural to me. That being said, I am not overly confident in my abilities to distinguish differences between speakers and other sound equipment once they reach a certain level of fidelity.


----------



## BP1Fanatic

Nice setup!


----------



## MindRise

*Dali Suite 2.8*













*
Audio Spectrum Eros*














*Tascam VL-X5*


----------



## lessblue

JM Reynaud Offrandes

JBL L112s 

Source Technoligies 1.7 Excels

Adam A5x's and Sub8


----------



## zielin

desktop setup with: Elac Vela BS403.2
(yes, that is my kitchen.. hey, NYC apt )

















A lot of Schiit for the audio chain.

HT setup (same room  )
speakers with Elac Vela FS 406.2 and cc 401.2
Denon x8500h


----------



## KenM10759

zielin said:


> desktop setup with: Elac Vela BS403.2
> (yes, that is my kitchen.. hey, NYC apt )
> 
> 
> A lot of Schiit for the audio chain.
> 
> HT setup (same room  )
> speakers with Elac Vela FS 406.2 and cc 401.2
> Denon x8500h


Compared to most NYC flats I've seen, you have a PALACE!!
Congrats, very nice.


----------



## RickD1225

Nice setup. Please don’t take this as a criticism. You might want to consider getting the center speaker out of the cabinet. It will make it sound like a whole new BETTER speaker, like it is. When I recently got my Canton Vento 866.2 I put it in a cabinet slot like yours and it Sounded muffled and muddy from cabinet resonance. I took it out put it on a shelf and it was night and day better sounding. Maybe a shelf right above your TV, reasonably easy to do.


----------



## delirium330

zielin said:


> desktop setup with: Elac Vela BS403.2
> (yes, that is my kitchen.. hey, NYC apt )
> 
> A lot of Schiit for the audio chain.
> 
> HT setup (same room  )
> speakers with Elac Vela FS 406.2 and cc 401.2
> Denon x8500h


Is that a BDI Corridor TV stand? I was looking at the same one in the darker brown color. How do you like it?


----------



## zielin

delirium330 said:


> Is that a BDI Corridor TV stand? I was looking at the same one in the darker brown color. How do you like it?


I really like it. It is well built and deep


----------



## zielin

RickD1225 said:


> Nice setup. Please don’t take this as a criticism. You might want to consider getting the center speaker out of the cabinet. It will make it sound like a whole new BETTER speaker, like it is. When I recently got my Canton Vento 866.2 I put it in a cabinet slot like yours and it Sounded muffled and muddy from cabinet resonance. I took it out put it on a shelf and it was night and day better sounding. Maybe a shelf right above your TV, reasonably easy to do.


I agree it would sound much better. I just hate the look of seeing a center speaker. Maybe if i had a man cave or something, but my apt only has two rooms and this is the main one. Looks > *
That said, also a suggestion for the poster above asking about the cabinet, the center channel has to off center. It is one thing to trap the speaker, but if it is not off center, the tweeter is 100% blocked when the doors meet.

I did put acoustic foam behind/around the center channel as it was too boomy. I also run the cross-over high at 110.
Also in general, the tweeters on there 400s series Elacs are crazy good and still sound good like this. (tho one could one could convincingly argue that it is even a bigger waste to lock it up)


----------



## RickD1225

The acoustic foam does help mitigate the resonance issue. Raising the crossover helps also. Those Elacs are very nice units, I am sure it still sounds good! My entertainment room is 20' x 25' with a cathedral ceiling. Lots of volume to fill, but I have the speakers and power to fill it.  Led Zeppelin at concert level really rocks the house.


----------



## Black.Jacket.Picker

I just use a few simple Kenwood 100W speakers - they work great!


----------



## darthray

zielin said:


> desktop setup with: Elac Vela BS403.2
> (yes, that is my kitchen.. hey, NYC apt )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of Schiit for the audio chain.
> 
> HT setup (same room  )
> speakers with Elac Vela FS 406.2 and cc 401.2
> Denon x8500h


Nice place and Audio gear 

I see you are using a Tripod on the couch, for doing a calibration.
My suggestion would be in the future to get a cheap Boom mic;
https://www.amazon.ca/AmazonBasics-...j1jbGlja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ==
And would also require one of those adapter;
https://www.amazon.ca/Rode-Pivot-Pi...09026&sprefix=boom+mic+adapte,aps,199&sr=8-13

The one I link, are just for example. And many other cheaper options can be add.
Wit such nice equipment's, it is a very useful tool for a cheap price. 

The reason I mention this, a microphone like the one you use more likely an AVR that use Audyssey for calibration. When the mic is set on a Tripod, it can results in some wrong value during the calibration process. From potential vibration on your couch, that can be transfer to the mic.


Darth


----------



## Karabas Barabas

Just received my HTD Level THREE L/R and Center to replace my $100 pair of 10 year old speakers. Polk Audio PSW10 sub. Just running a 3.1 system and absolutely loving the upgrade so far.


----------



## BP1Fanatic

That right corner LOOKS like a monster subwoofer enclosure!


----------



## Ryan Statz

It's been a few days since I've switched things over, but my HT has been updated. My new HT set up consists of:

KEF Q750 Front L/R
KEF Q650c Centre Channel
KEF Q150 Surround L/R
HSU ULS-15 MK2 Subwoofer
Marantz SR6014 AVR
Sony XBR55X900E
PS4 Pro
Xbox One S
Nintendo Switch

My dedicated music set up consists of:

Neat Motive 3 (A brand of speakers that gets no attention here - they are fantastic little gems)
Cambridge Audio AXR100
Cambridge Audio AXC35
Stanton T.62 (I am still looking to replace this - am leaning towards a Fluance RT85)

So gone are the Polks - love them still, but switched things out when the wife noted the lack of clarity in the CSiA6, and it just snowballed into a complete swap. I truly had no complaints. 
I can post new photos soon - still working on finalizing some final details on a few things.


----------



## BP1Fanatic

Pics???


----------



## 9474494

Just ordered a second Tekton Design 4-10. The unbalanced look has driven me crazy.


----------



## Audiophile75

Shimei said:


> Just ordered a second Tekton Design 4-10. The unbalanced look has driven me crazy.



I’m not sure I could have been in that room without another 4-10. Unbalanced??? Holy OCD

Very nice, must sound amazing.


----------



## RagtopFE

Audiophile75 said:


> I’m not sure I could have been in that room without another 4-10. Unbalanced??? Holy OCD
> 
> Very nice, must sound amazing.


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## BP1Fanatic

This is avsforum.com, we go against the grain! 4-10's on each wall would be perfect!


----------



## Nick V

Shimei said:


> Just ordered a second Tekton Design 4-10. The unbalanced look has driven me crazy.


 Looks great, I'm sure it sounds fantastic! 

I feel like you need at least an 85" TV, or maybe a 100-120" UST Projector with a short throw ALR Screen to do those speakers justice.


----------



## arcspin

Shimei said:


> Just ordered a second Tekton Design 4-10. The unbalanced look has driven me crazy.


Great set of speakers that I had to read more about.
Have you tried using separate amps with these speakers (I don't see any in the picture).

My speakers pale in comparison to yours but using seperates my speakers really did come alive.

Hat's off to you sir

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan Statz

BP1Fanatic said:


> Pics???


Soon! It's no more different than the other photo of my setup, though - just replace the Polks with KEFs


----------



## Wazza-WestAus

Jamo C109 FL,FR
















Jamo C10 centre on top of Klipsch R115sw








Klipsch SPL 150 sw








Jamo C103 surrounds
















Jamo E855 rear surrounds
























Old LG 3D bluray/pvr combo at top
Oppo udp 203 4K bluray player
Apple TV 4K 
Ps4 pro
Rotel 1552 mkII
AC Infinity Aircom T10
Marantz SR6013
Sitting on Taurus Gamma 4 shelf rack
Excuse the messy one room Batchelor pad.too embarrassed to do wide shots.am slowly (very slowly) going thru the isolation/lockdown spring clean


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wazza-WestAus

I know centre shouldn’t go on top of a sub but I’m seriously stuck for room to move.bought the audio equipment.have a block of land. Still saving to build a house of my own on it


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan Statz

Wazza-WestAus said:


> I know centre shouldn’t go on top of a sub but I’m seriously stuck for room to move.bought the audio equipment.have a block of land. Still saving to build a house of my own on it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Just put some isolation pads or something to decouple the CC from the sub. It's pretty common to place speakers on top of subs to sort of use them as stands.


----------



## Wazza-WestAus

Ryan Statz said:


> Just put some isolation pads or something to decouple the CC from the sub. It's pretty common to place speakers on top of subs to sort of use them as stands.



Good thinking 99 . I will take that on board and sort that out. Saves scratching the top of the sub as the centre moves around at louder volumes. Thankyou


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KenM10759

Wazza-WestAus said:


> Good thinking 99 . I will take that on board and sort that out. Saves scratching the top of the sub as the centre moves around at louder volumes. Thankyou
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


If that's happening you just might have a subwoofer that doesn't have a particularly good damping of the cabinet. Most better ones do not have such a lively cabinet to move anything that might be placed on top of it. What are you using?


----------



## Wazza-WestAus

KenM10759 said:


> If that's happening you just might have a subwoofer that doesn't have a particularly good damping of the cabinet. Most better ones do not have such a lively cabinet to move anything that might be placed on top of it. What are you using?



Got a klipsch spl 150sw on the right and on the left (or more accurately,under the table that the television is on and forward a bit) is the klipsch r115sw. The centre on top of it is not gradually moving around tnight at -20,occasionally -15.i think the extra drinks and close to reference volume last time with the “channel level adjust” on avr turned up by 4.0 for each sub gave the centre a shake/vibration on top and it tried to travel a bit


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wazza-WestAus

Pretty sure it only happened when I played the Rammstein Live In Paris bluray with the volume set at “these go to 11” setting quote/unquote Spinal Tap


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wazza-WestAus

No issues at reference level with this one


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tights2424

lol, After going to the "last page" to post what I have and seeing the tekton design photo/setup, I'm not sure I even want to speak. hahaha. That being said, I will post photos after my new house is built at the end of July. Will need to upgrade "something" at that point....Until then, current setup is Focal Chorus 707 Bookshelf's for my fronts, a Mirage OM-C3 for my center, an ancient Klipsch SWV for a sub, and have my Mirage OMD5's for rears already in storage. It works for now. Having ceiling pre-wired in new place for rear surrounds in the great room so that will be nice. Most likely will upgrade the sub before anything once we move. Anyway, hello all.


----------



## C J

Caught the virus, not the Rona, but upgraditis



Thought I was done and content when I finished my Klipsch system.......and then I stumbled upon a great deal on some used speakers and had a friend wanted to purchase mine so here we are...

Sold: Klipsch RP-280FA, RP-450CA
New: Sonus Faber Concerto Domus towers and 3-way center channel
The two systems couldn't be more different and have their clear strengths, but I just love the Faber sound. Just about any music type or source just sounds effortless. Zero fatigue. Then had to add two more ceiling speakers to replace the upfiring ATMOS modules from the RP-280FAs. 



Sony 75 940E
Apple 4K
Fire Cube
Amazon Recast
PS4


Marantz 7011
Rotel MK 1552ii
Sonus Faber Concerto Domus 2-way tower
Sonus Faber Concerto Domus 3-way center speaker
4 x Klipsch CDT 4800
Klipsch SPL-120
Elac Miracord 50


Hopefully the last thing will be the REL sup to replace the Klipsch. hopefully.


----------



## sigpig

C J said:


> New: Sonus Faber Concerto Domus towers and 3-way center channel
> The two systems couldn't be more different and have their clear strengths, but I just love the Faber sound. Just about any music type or source just sounds effortless. Zero fatigue. Then had to add two more ceiling speakers to replace the upfiring ATMOS modules from the RP-280FAs
> Hopefully the last thing will be the *REL sup* to replace the Klipsch. hopefully.


Impressive setup!
I would suggest different subs than Rel. They are extremely overpriced and under-performing compared to regular commercial subs, never mind the ones from ID companies.
For a music-first system, I always suggest Rhythmik subs for their servo amp technology.


----------



## Bendinggrass

I use PSB Synchrony 1 speakers.

Beautiful imaging. Three ports from 3 woofers can be closed to adjust the bass.

No other speakers are used, good for movies and music in general.


----------



## spotical2929

Have question on thread-size of speaker-spikes that can fit these old floor-standing speakers:- is it M6 or M8 thread ?

a) KEF Coda 10

b) Mission 773

Thanks


----------



## alan0354

Just bought a pair of Focal Alto Utopia Be two months ago, still have the Focal Spectral 913.1 as shown in the first picture. Now I removed the Spectral for the family room, got a new 82" tv and a new tv stand as shown in the second picture. Amp is my own design and built shown in the third picture.


----------



## C J

alan0354 said:


> Just bought a pair of Focal Alto Utopia Be two months ago, still have the Focal Spectral 913.1 as shown in the first picture. Now I removed the Spectral for the family room, got a new 82" tv and a new tv stand as shown in the second picture. Amp is my own design and built shown in the third picture.



Details on the new TV stand? Looks great


----------



## alan0354

C J said:


> Details on the new TV stand? Looks great


https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B013RACYHQ/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


It's not that great, it came broken, it's too big to repack and return, so I got back $320 from Amazon and fixed it myself. Took me two days to fix it. I rather they come un-assembled, it would be harder to break the planks of boards and easier to take out without having to tear the box apart.


It's good after I fixed it, just still have some bitter taste.


----------



## BeeAVision

C J said:


> Caught the virus, not the Rona, but upgraditis
> 
> Thought I was done and content when I finished my Klipsch system.......and then I stumbled upon a great deal on some used speakers and had a friend wanted to purchase mine so here we are...
> 
> Sold: Klipsch RP-280FA, RP-450CA
> New: Sonus Faber Concerto Domus towers and 3-way center channel
> The two systems couldn't be more different and have their clear strengths, but I just love the Faber sound. Just about any music type or source just sounds effortless. Zero fatigue. Then had to add two more ceiling speakers to replace the upfiring ATMOS modules from the RP-280FAs.
> 
> Sony 75 940E
> Apple 4K
> Fire Cube
> Amazon Recast
> PS4
> 
> Marantz 7011
> Rotel MK 1552ii
> Sonus Faber Concerto Domus 2-way tower
> Sonus Faber Concerto Domus 3-way center speaker
> 4 x Klipsch CDT 4800
> Klipsch SPL-120
> Elac Miracord 50
> 
> Hopefully the last thing will be the REL sup to replace the Klipsch. hopefully.



Is your ceiling speakers from Klipsch's Pro series or is it either the CDT 3800 or CDT 5800? How do you like them so far? I'm still debating between purchasing the CDT 5650 or CDT 5800.


----------



## C J

BeeAVision said:


> Is your ceiling speakers from Klipsch's Pro series or is it either the CDT 3800 or CDT 5800? How do you like them so far? I'm still debating between purchasing the CDT 5650 or CDT 5800.



Checked with my installer and you are correct, I had the wrong number. They are the CDT 5800, he gave me a deal because he had them left over from a previous job. The quality for my atmos and rear surrounds seems great, but I honestly don't have them doing much besides HT. I don't listen to whole home music, just 2 channel so I can't speak to that level of performance, but seem an upgrade from my previous Revels.


----------



## BeeAVision

C J said:


> Checked with my installer and you are correct, I had the wrong number. They are the CDT 5800, he gave me a deal because he had them left over from a previous job. The quality for my atmos and rear surrounds seems great, but I honestly don't have them doing much besides HT. I don't listen to whole home music, just 2 channel so I can't speak to that level of performance, but seem an upgrade from my previous Revels.



Thanks for letting me know. I'm very glad your happy with them. I only intend to use them for movies so that's great to hear. I was over at Best Buy this morning listening to a pair of Klipsch 8" Pro-180-RPC ceiling speakers. They certainly play loud with a bit more bass. I will end up purchasing four of these so I may have to go with the 6.5" CDT-5650-C II speakers due to the lower 8' ceiling. The mlp will be 5' to 6' away from each speaker. Likely too close for an 8" speaker.


----------



## 9474494

Received second Tekton 4-10 a few days ago. Just updating the thread with my completed front sound stage:


----------



## Nick V

Shimei said:


> Received second Tekton 4-10 a few days ago. Just updating the thread with my completed front sound stage:


Glorious!!


----------



## BP1Fanatic

Symmetry!


----------



## Ryan Statz

Shimei said:


> Received second Tekton 4-10 a few days ago. Just updating the thread with my completed front sound stage:


Kitty!


----------



## tre74

I love the look on the cat's face. He's thinking, "Seriously?!" That's good stuff. :laugh:


----------



## KenM10759

Shimei said:


> Received second Tekton 4-10 a few days ago. Just updating the thread with my completed front sound stage:


How big is the room that the mass of speakers has to fill?

I'm sure it's your dream setup, and I'm happy for you for it. 

In my world, that would be just too crowded for me and even in a larger room I'd be happy with a powerful amp and a pair of JBL M2's.


----------



## 9474494

KenM10759 said:


> How big is the room that the mass of speakers has to fill?
> 
> I'm sure it's your dream setup, and I'm happy for you for it.
> 
> In my world, that would be just too crowded for me and even in a larger room I'd be happy with a powerful amp and a pair of JBL M2's.


Thanks!

The room is about 20x20x12 [vaulted ceilings].

Here's another angle:


----------



## tre74

Where is the rug? Did the cat pee on it? Is that why he made that face? Those planters are cool, nice clean room.


----------



## Diego Latorre

Living Room
Left+Right: B&W 702S2
Central: B&W HTM71 S2
Sub: B&W DB4S

Master Bedroom
B&W Formation Bar + Bass + Flex

Backyard
B&W AM-1


----------



## Yamaki

Aerial Acoustic Model 8


----------



## BP1Fanatic

NICE view!


----------



## SouthernCA

Shimei said:


> Received second Tekton 4-10 a few days ago. Just updating the thread with my completed front sound stage:


Lovely set up.

What size is the TV? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan Statz

SouthernCA said:


> Lovely set up.
> 
> What size is the TV?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


i would not be shocked if he said 75" - those speakers are ridiculously massive


----------



## RickD1225

I’ll guess 55” based on the cabinet below. That doesn’t at all detract for the hugeness of those Tekton speakers.


----------



## WereWolf84

SouthernCA said:


> Lovely set up.
> 
> What size is the TV?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


His signature mentioned 65" OLED (Sony XBR-65A8G OLED)


----------



## Captdave

I just get my Sony Oled 77"


----------



## BP1Fanatic

Nice!


----------



## 9474494

SouthernCA said:


> Lovely set up.
> 
> What size is the TV?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Sony 65 Inch OLED


----------



## Electric_Haggis

Surprising how few people have looked into powered professional studio monitors.

They're often cheaper, more accurate and are always bi or tri-amplified with the appropriate amps built in.

Just add a pre-pro (or a receiver's pre-outs), connect with XLR or RCA cables, and you'll never look back.
We're running the fantastic Marantz AV7703

I used to run KRK Rokit 10-3's for my front trio, but got a good deal on the astonishing Presonus StudioLive 315AI

Subs are two Presonus Temblor T10

Surrounds are a mix of Fluid Audio FX8 and Presonus Sceptre S8

I've compared the Sceptres to $10K Genelecs and they totally held their own. They might be overkill for surrounds, but their main purpose is mixing monitors in my edit suite, so they're on double-duty.

Now we've moved into a dedicated room, a move to 7.2.4 Atmos will eventually happen...


----------



## Hedley

*You got this guy..*



Shimei said:


> Thanks!
> 
> The room is about 20x20x12 [vaulted ceilings].
> 
> Here's another angle:


Turn it on. Sit on the sofa. You got this guy beat! :grin::grin:


----------



## BP1Fanatic

Electric_Haggis said:


> Surprising how few people have looked into powered professional studio monitors.
> 
> They're often cheaper, more accurate and are always bi or tri-amplified with the appropriate amps built in


What about needing an outlet for each powered studio monitor???


----------



## maclick

Focal Aria 906s










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Amon86

Here's my computer desktop setup

Dynaudio SP40 with Kef R400B sub at the bottom


----------



## BP1Fanatic

Nice as h3ll!


----------



## Paulo72

Sony STR-ZA1000 ES, 4 JBL 530, 1 520C, 1 SVS SB12-NSD Sub, 2 Sony SSCSE Heights, 1 Formuler Z8 / 1 Zoomtak T8 Plus 2 Android media players, Sony BDP-S360 BluRay Player, Samsung 55 Q6FN QLED TV


----------



## Glorioso

I started from scratch and needed a "budget" setup to work with my Pioneer VSX-933, so i brought a Onkyo SKS-HT588-B, it's not perfect bu it's a good start. I'm recently upgrading the AVR with a Denon X2700H 

My sources are a LG B) 55", Cable Box, a Xbox One X (that's connected directly to the the HDMI 2.1 on the TV because de Pioneer doesn't support 2.1), a PS4 Slim and a Nvidia Shield 2017.


----------



## Nick V

Media Room update










JBL Synthesis HDI 3800 (front l/r) HDI 4500 (center channel) HDI 1600 (surround l/r). I'm using a Rythmik L-12 subwoofer, and KEF Q50a Atmos modules for now, but I'll be installing 4 in-ceiling JBL's for overhead immersive duty, and dual JBL Syntheis HDI-1200P Subwoofers.

I also updated the display to an 85" Samsung QLED, and the receiver to a Denon AVR-X3700H. ATI Hypex NCore amps coming soon as well. I'm loving this system right now!!


----------



## Amon86

My desktop evolve as times goes by

At first KEF X300AW









Then passive LS50










Then PMC twenty5 21 to current SP40 upcoming might change to 805D3


----------



## BP1Fanatic

Nick V said:


> Media Room update
> 
> View attachment 3029771


Nice view!


----------



## Dwalker112

Hello All ,

Recently made an update to my system! Picked up some Logan’s!

Speaker list: 
2 Martin Logan Motion 40’s (L/R)
1 Definitive Technology CS-8040HD (Center)
2 Definitive Technology SM 45’s (Surrounds)
Svs SB-2000 & PC-12

I’m still trying to source out a matching Motion 30 for the center 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garence

Yamaki said:


> Aerial Acoustic Model 8


This is the kind of setup where you can't help but smile every time you enter the room. I would feel like I've achieved audio Shangri La. No need to ever upgrade!


----------



## BP1Fanatic

Ditto!


----------



## LEDmasta

Now I have Thonet & Vander Koloss and JBL Bluetooth speaker.


----------



## BP1Fanatic

Nice! Do they have rear venting? 

I actually been looking for a CHEAP gold cone 12" driver for the BP4 in my gold Solara when this 1994 driver gives up.


----------



## m0j0

Recently upgraded to Polk Legend L200’s for front and side surrounds and the Polk L400 center channel, to go with my existing Polk LSiM 702fx’s as rear surrounds. This is primarily for movie watching.


----------



## Jeff Sweeney

Shimei said:


> Received second Tekton 4-10 a few days ago. Just updating the thread with my completed front sound stage:


Mercy. How much were those giant speakers?


----------



## Jeff Sweeney

Electric_Haggis said:


> Surprising how few people have looked into powered professional studio monitors.
> 
> They're often cheaper, more accurate and are always bi or tri-amplified with the appropriate amps built in.
> 
> Just add a pre-pro (or a receiver's pre-outs), connect with XLR or RCA cables, and you'll never look back.
> We're running the fantastic Marantz AV7703
> 
> I used to run KRK Rokit 10-3's for my front trio, but got a good deal on the astonishing Presonus StudioLive 315AI
> 
> Subs are two Presonus Temblor T10
> 
> Surrounds are a mix of Fluid Audio FX8 and Presonus Sceptre S8
> 
> I've compared the Sceptres to $10K Genelecs and they totally held their own. They might be overkill for surrounds, but their main purpose is mixing monitors in my edit suite, so they're on double-duty.
> 
> Now we've moved into a dedicated room, a move to 7.2.4 Atmos will eventually happen...


Can you post pics of your setup? So fascinated by this.


----------



## Nodscene

I've probably got the most convoluted speaker system out there haha. I've done a lot of buying and selling of mostly used equipment and kept the best of the best. Surprisingly everything blends exceptionally well. 

Mains: Angstrom M80's (modified)

Center: M&K S150 THX (had the Von Schweikert LCR-15LM which were great but still felt like I was needing something so I just ordered the M&K center and hoping those will fit in with the rest of the system)

Rears: Tekton Mini Lore Monitors

Sub: Reaction Audio PV15x

Receiver: Anthem MRX 520

Amp: JBL Synthesis S650a

As you can see nothing matches and if you were to just look at the stats and sound signatures of each component you'd think it would sound horrible with basically zero timbre matching. Maybe it's because I've switched out so many speakers I've been able to find a system that has great synergy. 

Add to the fact that everything is used I'd put my system up against anything that costs multiple times as much. Of course it would have been easier had I had the money to just buy a great system from a single company but there is no way I'd be able to afford it.


----------



## sigpig

Nodscene said:


> I've probably got the most convoluted speaker system out there haha. I've done a lot of buying and selling of mostly used equipment and kept the best of the best. Surprisingly everything blends exceptionally well.
> 
> Mains: Angstrom M80's (modified)
> 
> Center: M&K S150 THX (had the Von Schweikert LCR-15LM which were great but still felt like I was needing something so I just ordered the M&K center and hoping those will fit in with the rest of the system)
> 
> Rears: Tekton Mini Lore Monitors
> 
> Sub: Reaction Audio PV15x
> 
> Receiver: Anthem MRX 520
> 
> Amp: JBL Synthesis S650a
> 
> As you can see nothing matches and if you were to just look at the stats and sound signatures of each component you'd think it would sound horrible with basically zero timbre matching. Maybe it's because I've switched out so many speakers I've been able to find a system that has great synergy.
> 
> Add to the fact that everything is used I'd put my system up against anything that costs multiple times as much. Of course it would have been easier had I had the money to just buy a great system from a single company but there is no way I'd be able to afford it.


Your Anthem AVR and ARC Genesis will certainly help out your system. Congrats!


----------



## BP1Fanatic

Pics???


----------



## BarnabyJones

Might as well be part of the group. I'm in an apartment but finally decided to ditch my soundbar for a "real" setup. Not fancy but gets the job done. I wasn't planning on this setup but found some deals and jumped on them. So far so good. 

Front: Jamo C 95 II
Center: Jamo C 9 Cen II
Surround: Jamo C 91 II 
Receiver: Denon AVR-S750H


----------



## BP1Fanatic

WZUP with folks not posting pics???


----------



## Jeff Sweeney

BP1Fanatic said:


> WZUP with folks not posting pics???


Srsly


----------



## shivaji

Agreed, Print alone is boring.


----------



## 9474494

Jeff Sweeney said:


> Mercy. How much were those giant speakers?


Here's the manufacturer's product page: Ulfberht PMD Monitor

The Ulfberhts sell for $9000.00 a pair and then I upgraded the high frequency tweeter in each speaker w/ BEs.


----------



## BP1Fanatic

The idea of this thread is to show how your speakers are setup in your system. Your pics could help someone with their system. I think it would blow people's minds to see a $4.5K speaker mounted as a center channel or to see 7 of them in a 7.1 or 7.4.6 system. Words cannot express what you can actually see!


----------



## 9474494

BP1Fanatic said:


> The idea of this thread is to show how your speakers are setup in your system. Your pics could help someone with their system. I think it would blow people's minds to see a $4.5K speaker mounted as a center channel or to see 7 of them in a 7.1 or 7.4.6 system. Words cannot express what you can actually see!
> 
> View attachment 3036726


Thanks, don't know if you missed a picture of my system that I posted earlier in this thread:










Since this picture was taken I added a MiniDSP 88A/BM and BlueSound Node 2i for high resolution streaming.


----------



## Danonano

Nodscene said:


> I've probably got the most convoluted speaker system out there haha. I've done a lot of buying and selling of mostly used equipment and kept the best of the best. Surprisingly everything blends exceptionally well.
> 
> Mains: Angstrom M80's (modified)
> 
> Center: M&K S150 THX (had the Von Schweikert LCR-15LM which were great but still felt like I was needing something so I just ordered the M&K center and hoping those will fit in with the rest of the system)


I’m thinking of ordering an M&K center as well and am located in Canada. Can I ask who you ordered from? Thanks.


----------



## BP1Fanatic

Danonano said:


> I’m thinking of ordering an M&K center as well and am located in Canada. Can I ask who you ordered from? Thanks.


Here!


----------



## Amon86

Updated my desktop speaker


----------



## twitch54

Revel Studio 2's .............


----------



## BP1Fanatic

Nice systems fellas!


----------



## vaibhavdesai137

Hey fellas. Here is what I have. No where close to the audiophile grade but me happy with how this setup sounds.

Mains: Klipsch RF82 ii
Center: Klipsch RF62 ii
Surrounds: Klipsch RP 250s
4 Atmos Ceiling Speakers: Micca M-8C
Subs: Klipsch R115SW & R112SW
Receiver: Marantz SR6014

Parasound NewClassic200 Integrated on the way for 2 channel duties


----------



## RagtopFE

Nice setup, and it's ALL about being happy with it!


----------



## BP1Fanatic

Very nice setup!


----------



## Kneedspeed

Hi all, new member here (though I have lurked and benefitted from member’s advice). happy to make my first post!

I was 2-channel guy who finally got a dedicated movie room with projector screen so I just recently moved to 7.2 surround setup.

Here is what I have:
Mains: Eosone RSF400
(Speaker Bs: BandW 602 S3 on atacama nexus stands)
Center: Eosone RSC300
Surrounds: Eosone RSF200 (on Atacama Nexus stands)
Back surrounds: Infinity Ref One
Subs: Infinity SW-12 and REL Q150E
Receiver: Marantz SR5005 Preout -> Power mains: Roksan Caspian M1

Pls excuse the cable mess... will make it prettier one day


----------



## BP1Fanatic

Don't even sweat it. My cables look the same!


----------



## darthray

Shimei said:


> Thanks, don't know if you missed a picture of my system that I posted earlier in this thread:
> 
> View attachment 3036842
> 
> 
> Since this picture was taken I added a MiniDSP 88A/BM and BlueSound Node 2i for high resolution streaming.


Nice looking Cat to boot, and even have a little toy on the right end of the table

Darth


----------



## 9474494

darthray said:


> Nice looking Cat to boot, and even have a little toy on the right end of the table
> 
> Darth


He's so photogenic! Asher, someone who dares not touch the speaker grills etc.


----------



## darthray

Shimei said:


> He's so photogenic! Asher, someone who dares not touch the speaker grills etc.
> 
> View attachment 3042055


He is so, and love his name. You and I are lucky to have our Cat/s not touching the equipment's
Since so many have problem, with their feline family members.

Darth


----------



## MartinTLL

Hei hei from Estonia,

My setup on the picture:
4x JBL Arena 170
1x JBL Studio SUB 250P
1x Yamaha R-N602 (stereo only)
1x Xbox X for Blu Rays and DVDs (mostly children)
1x TV PHILIPS 65OLED804/12 (Dolby Atmos, Dolby Vision and HDR10+)

2x Yamaha WX-030 MusicCast (wireless streaming other rooms)
2x Yamaha WXAD-10 MusicCast (wireless streaming other rooms)

Near future will add: Yamaha RX-V6A for Atmos sound, whit JBL surround speakers (Studio or Arena) / or Elac speakers


----------



## BP1Fanatic

The right side looks like it's missing a JBL Studio SUB 250P! I like the stepped look you got going on from sub to tv!


----------



## Nick V

MartinTLL said:


> Hei hei from Estonia,
> 
> My setup on the picture:
> 4 x JBL Arena 170
> 1x JBL Studio SUB 250P
> 1x Yamaha R-N602 (stereo only)
> 1x Xbox X for Blu Rays and DVDs (mostly children)
> 1x TV LG 65" OLED65C8
> 
> 2x Yamaha WX-030 MusicCast (wireless streaming other rooms)
> 2x Yamaha WXAD-10 MusicCast (wireless streaming other rooms)
> 
> Near future will add: Yamaha RX-V6A for Atmos sound, whit JBL surround speakers (Studio or Arena) / or Elac speakers
> 
> View attachment 3042373


Nice looking room! I'm just curious why you're using two pairs of main speakers? It's fairly well known that playing two pairs of speakers like that can cause some nasty comb filtering and peaks/dips in the measured frequency response. Typically if you need something that plays louder, you're better off getting a larger (or higher sensitivity) single pair of speakers.


----------



## MartinTLL

Nick V said:


> Nice looking room! I'm just curious why you're using two pairs of main speakers? It's fairly well known that playing two pairs of speakers like that can cause some nasty comb filtering and peaks/dips in the measured frequency response. Typically if you need something that plays louder, you're better off getting a larger (or higher sensitivity) single pair of speakers.


 Hei,

I agree that 2 is better than the 4 speakers. For me is music a lot more "open" whit those 4 Arena speakers on a normal sound level. 
About sub. I have tested it on the right side from Tv, but a very annoying frequency response at all levels. 

About peaks/dips frequency responses. I haven't found or noticed on the app. But for sure, listening loudly, something annoying/scratching (my description) on at higher frequencies is there. Same time, lower frequencies move the air to the ears very nicely. Deep and soft at all levels. 

Picture attached whit sub crossover 50-60Hz.

Martin.


----------



## BP1Fanatic

I meant a 2nd sub!


----------



## brad1138




----------



## 9474494

brad1138 said:


>


The Mighty Moabs!
Care to take the time to describe how the Be option sounds? 
Looking great!


----------



## MartinTLL

BP1Fanatic said:


> I meant a 2nd sub!


I asked my 1 wife. He doesn't agree with another in our home.


----------



## Amon86

Here's my home theatre with focal kanta fronts, JL fathom V112V2 as sub and back 2 pair of KEF R series floorstanders all equipped with isoacoustics gaia footers, acer predator X34 to display wallpaper of recent movies i had will shift to next by every 10 secs as hook on to mac mini as i can't find a vertical stand for it yet








added a ironman armory below my predator X34 to make use of the light bar


----------



## BP1Fanatic

NICE setup!


----------



## Kneedspeed

Kneedspeed said:


> Hi all, new member here (though I have lurked and benefitted from member’s advice). happy to make my first post!
> 
> I was 2-channel guy who finally got a dedicated movie room with projector screen so I just recently moved to 7.2 surround setup.
> 
> Here is what I have:
> Mains: Eosone RSF400
> (Speaker Bs: BandW 602 S3 on atacama nexus stands)
> Center: Eosone RSC300
> Surrounds: Eosone RSF200 (on Atacama Nexus stands)
> Back surrounds: Infinity Ref One
> Subs: Infinity SW-12 and REL Q150E
> Receiver: Marantz SR5005 Preout -> Power mains: Roksan Caspian M1
> 
> Pls excuse the cable mess... will make it prettier one day
> View attachment 3039540
> View attachment 3039541


Back the same...Front I’ve Rearranged a few things...


----------



## brad1138

Shimei said:


> The Mighty Moabs!
> Care to take the time to describe how the Be option sounds?
> Looking great!


Hey, fancy seeing you here. I'll answer when my issue gets resolved.


----------



## boy_geeneeus

Hi I'm new on the forum.
Since Ive started working (3years already), I tried to setup a decent home theater, mostly for gaming and movies, also for music.
I feel Ive hit the limits of what my room allows, but it sounds pretty dope anyway.
Also, looks nice.

Any tips on improving the sound, just by looking at the picture?


----------



## Audiophile75

boy_geeneeus said:


> Hi I'm new on the forum.
> 
> Any tips on improving the sound, just by looking at the picture?
> View attachment 3048988


Welcome, nice room. Not bad for just... three years. 

One thing you may want to try is painting that wall behind your TV a dark color. 

Better yet, try this. Go to Jo Ann fabrics and ask them four a couple yards of black felt fabric and some thumb tacks (you’ll have to measure how much you need) and then thumb tack that to your back wall from speaker to speaker. It should only cost you maybe $20 to try this and it should improve your movie watching especially at night.


----------



## Kneedspeed

boy_geeneeus said:


> Hi I'm new on the forum.
> Since Ive started working (3years already), I tried to setup a decent home theater, mostly for gaming and movies, also for music.
> I feel Ive hit the limits of what my room allows, but it sounds pretty dope anyway.
> Also, looks nice.
> 
> Any tips on improving the sound, just by looking at the picture?
> View attachment 3048988


I’m new too.
How big is the screen? Ditto on darkening the surrounding walls.


----------



## RickD1225

boy_geeneeus said:


> Hi I'm new on the forum.
> Since Ive started working (3years already), I tried to setup a decent home theater, mostly for gaming and movies, also for music.
> I feel Ive hit the limits of what my room allows, but it sounds pretty dope anyway.
> Also, looks nice.
> 
> Any tips on improving the sound, just by looking at the picture?
> View attachment 3048988


Pull the center channel speaker all the way to the front of the cabinet to reduce reflection s from the cabinet surface. Even let it overhang a 1” or so.


----------



## boy_geeneeus

Audiophile75 said:


> Welcome, nice room. Not bad for just... three years.
> 
> One thing you may want to try is painting that wall behind your TV a dark color.
> 
> Better yet, try this. Go to Jo Ann fabrics and ask them four a couple yards of black felt fabric and some thumb tacks (you’ll have to measure how much you need) and then thumb tack that to your back wall from speaker to speaker. It should only cost you maybe $20 to try this and it should improve your movie watching especially at night.


Thanks, Ive spent most of my free time and money on this. Kind of a childhood dream ;-) 
Indeed, the wall behind is way too bright, as is the room in general to have that real cinema experience.
That black felt fabric might resolve that a bit, is now added to the todo list. 



Kneedspeed said:


> I’m new too.
> How big is the screen? Ditto on darkening the surrounding walls.


The screen is a mere 55 inch LG oled from 2017. Might upgrade soon, maybe to a 65 inch. Viewing position is about 2.1 metres (sorry, am from Europe) from the screen.
Might want to wait with the darkening of the walls until I improved the screen.


RickD1225 said:


> Pull the center channel speaker all the way to the front of the cabinet to reduce reflection s from the cabinet surface. Even let it overhang a 1” or so.


yes, that might improve it quite a bit. 
Most recently I moved the center speaker to the cabinet, instead of in front of the cabinet, which improved the dialogue significantly.
This required a different stand for the screen, the center channel speaker wouldn't fit underneath the standard LG stand.
This might require the fronts to be moved in order to align with the center, but it is worth a try.
Also added to the todo list.


----------



## BP1Fanatic

boy_geeneeus said:


> Hi I'm new on the forum.
> Since Ive started working (3years already), I tried to setup a decent home theater, mostly for gaming and movies, also for music.
> I feel Ive hit the limits of what my room allows, but it sounds pretty dope anyway.
> Also, looks nice.
> 
> Any tips on improving the sound, just by looking at the picture?
> View attachment 3048988


Nice setup!

How about putting the surrounds behind the couch for a bigger surround sound experience?

The center seating position should be in the center of all the speakers.


----------



## BP1Fanatic

Bullets, helicopters, planes, and cars should come from behind you when the scene requires it.


----------



## boy_geeneeus

BP1Fanatic said:


> Nice setup!
> 
> How about putting the surrounds behind the couch for a bigger surround sound experience?
> 
> The center seating position should be in the center of all the speakers.





BP1Fanatic said:


> Bullets, helicopters, planes, and cars should come from behind you when the scene requires it.


I agree, its actually setup as a 7.1 set. 
Sometimes the surround backs are not used ( playstation games not all support 7 channels).
However I prefer sound definition over localisation, both would be nice though.
The surround back speakers are not in the picture as they are wireless and far behind the couch (3meters). 

Placing the center speaker right over the edge of the cabinet, improved the dialogue even more! thanks for all the feedback already.


----------



## sigpig

boy_geeneeus said:


> I agree, its actually setup as a 7.1 set.
> Sometimes the surround backs are not used ( playstation games not all support 7 channels).
> However I prefer sound definition over localisation, both would be nice though.
> The surround back speakers are not in the picture as they are wireless and far behind the couch (3meters).
> 
> Placing the center speaker right over the edge of the cabinet, improved the dialogue even more! thanks for all the feedback already.


I see an Atmos upgrade in your future, after you get a second sub... lol


----------



## boy_geeneeus

sigpig said:


> I see an Atmos upgrade in your future, after you get a second sub... lol


a second sub has crossed my mind numerous times haha, as atmos has too.
But I tend to overthink and overmeasure my room setup, atmos is very difficult to implement here. 
A second sub might also not be effective, or even have a negative effect on the room?


----------



## sigpig

boy_geeneeus said:


> a second sub has crossed my mind numerous times haha, as atmos has too.
> But I tend to overthink and overmeasure my room setup, atmos is very difficult to implement here.
> A second sub might also not be effective, or even have a negative effect on the room?


See my reply in your thread. You could easily use either on-wall Height speakers, on in-(or on-)ceiling speakers as Tops. Whatever you do, please stay away from up-firing modules. Also, the Klipsch Atmos modules I find sketchy, as they do not list their frequency response on their literature. Atmos channels are sent full-range signals, so speakers capable of an 80Hz crossover would be good. The Dali Alteco C1 is an excellent module that others on here have used.


----------



## boy_geeneeus

sigpig said:


> See my reply in your thread. You could easily use either on-wall Height speakers, on in-(or on-)ceiling speakers as Tops. Whatever you do, please stay away from up-firing modules. Also, the Klipsch Atmos modules I find sketchy, as they do not list their frequency response on their literature. Atmos channels are sent full-range signals, so speakers capable of an 80Hz crossover would be good. The Dali Alteco C1 is an excellent module that others on here have used.


Ill keep this in mind. up firing does not seem to work properly here (have tried it, deemed unworthy ). I would at least want to have front or back height speakers installed, but on ceiling would be the cherry on top (pun intended ). getting the things to hang on the wall/ceiling without making a mess, is what I think requires some planning and tools which i do not yet have.


----------



## BP1Fanatic

Inspiration.


----------



## RickD1225

Here is an excerpt from the Dolby website

”Dolby Atmos audio is mixed using discrete, full-range audio objects that may move around anywhere in three-dimensional space. With this in mind, overhead speakers should complement the frequency response, output, and power-handling capabilities of the listener-level speakers. Choose overhead speakers that are timbre matched as closely as possible to the primary listener-level speakers. Overhead speakers with a wide dispersion pattern are desirable for use in a Dolby Atmos system. This will ensure the closest replication of the cinematic environment, where overhead speakers are placed high above the listeners.”


----------



## sigpig

emilygrey said:


> i have purchased Klipsch Forte III for my home and its working amazingly.


Pics or it didn't happen... lol


----------



## Kneedspeed

BP1Fanatic said:


> Inspiration.
> View attachment 3049215
> View attachment 3049216


Because of this, wall mounts are on the way.


----------



## Narog

Hello everyone on this site.I have Floorstanding speakers Jamo s606.Complete whit subs60.Im satisfied with them.I got lot's to improve.Its entry level model.Jamo is actually from Denmark,now it's owner Klipsh company i think.They work good , for driver.Two mids,one tweet,and 9 inch bass woofer.Specification impedance 6 ohm, sensitivity 89 db, power 130/210 watts.I listening all kind music, classic, Prog rock,choirs, Jazzy ,,.I need better improve my amplifier.Tell me you're opinions,.? What is good amplifier for my current set up.?My favourite is Harman Kardon,Denon.. Thanks for the advice and experience.And you r precious time.Grettings from Narog.I like music and people.

Poslano sa mog Redmi Note 7 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## Narog

My stuff for now.It ok.
















Poslano sa mog Redmi Note 7 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## Narog

Sub.









Poslano sa mog Redmi Note 7 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## bass addict

Mains:
Acoustic Elegance TD15M with BMS 4550 CD

Surrounds:
(rear, side, heights) Volt 10LX

Atmos:
RSL C34E

Subs:
(8) Stereo Integrity 18" + HB


----------



## Nick V

bass addict said:


> Mains:
> Acoustic Elegance TD15M with BMS 4550 CD
> 
> Surrounds:
> (rear, side, heights) Volt 10LX
> 
> Atmos:
> RSL C34E
> 
> Subs:
> (8) Stereo Integrity 18" + HB


Pics please!


----------



## bass addict

Nick V said:


> Pics please!


Well here is a pic of my original theater build.









Here is the current setup showing the Volts and you can make out the RSL's in the tiered soffit.

Ignore the mess lol. 










All buttoned up


----------



## M0ltar

bass addict said:


> Well here is a pic of my original theater build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the current setup showing the Volts and you can make out the RSL's in the tiered soffit.
> 
> Ignore the mess lol.
> 
> View attachment 3054950
> 
> 
> All buttoned up
> View attachment 3054955


Looking really good!


----------



## bass addict

M0ltar said:


> Looking really good!


Thank you.


----------



## stngray72

emotiva t1's, nht classic four's, klipsch rp 280f's, klipsch rp 600m's, kef q150's, magnepan lrs's...I used to have klipsch f20's if you want any explanations of them.


----------



## Nick V

bass addict said:


> Well here is a pic of my original theater build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the current setup showing the Volts and you can make out the RSL's in the tiered soffit.
> 
> Ignore the mess lol.
> 
> View attachment 3054950
> 
> 
> All buttoned up
> View attachment 3054955


Looking great! What are the dimensions of that room?


----------



## bass addict

Nick V said:


> Looking great! What are the dimensions of that room?


Small lol. 10' 8" x 24' x 9'.


----------



## Nick V

bass addict said:


> Small lol. 10' 8" x 24' x 9'.


I knew it was small, just tough to tell exactly. That's an excellent example of what can be done in a small space. Very impressive!


----------



## bass addict

Thanks Nick.


----------



## dbphd

My main setup uses KEF Reference 1s driven by Ayre VX-5/20 amps and Velodyne HGS-15s with a SMS-1 bass manager that provides acoustic room correction. A secondary setup uses KEF LS50s driving by an Ayre A7e integrated.

db


----------



## clpetersen

dbphd said:


> My main setup uses KEF Reference 1s driven by Ayre VX-5/20 amps and Velodyne HGS-15s with a SMS-1 bass manager that provides acoustic room correction. A secondary setup uses KEF LS50s driving by an Ayre A7e integrated.
> 
> db


Nice set-up! How do you like the Ref1 compared to the LS50? Have the LS50's in a 5.1 set up (driven by ATI) and Audio Physic driven by Bryston for 2 channel; thinking about the Ref 1 to replace the Audio Physic.


----------



## Sachb

I have the Elac Debut 2.0 series which includes 2x Elac B6.2 for the L/R channel, Elac C6.2 for the center & 2x OW4.2 for Left & Right surrounds, and finally a Boston Acoustics ASW250 Sub. The Elacs are powered by the mighty Yamaha RX-A1080 AVR and it just sounds so much better than my previous Denon Receiver.


----------



## Dwalker112

A day to finally relax and watch Sitcoms!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darthray

Narog said:


> Hello everyone on this site.I have Floorstanding speakers Jamo s606.Complete whit subs60.Im satisfied with them.I got lot's to improve.Its entry level model.Jamo is actually from Denmark,now it's owner Klipsh company i think.They work good , for driver.Two mids,one tweet,and 9 inch bass woofer.Specification impedance 6 ohm, sensitivity 89 db, power 130/210 watts.I listening all kind music, classic, Prog rock,choirs, Jazzy ,,.I need better improve my amplifier.Tell me you're opinions,.? What is good amplifier for my current set up.?My favourite is Harman Kardon,Denon.. Thanks for the advice and experience.And you r precious time.Grettings from Narog.I like music and people.
> 
> Poslano sa mog Redmi Note 7 koristeći Tapatalk


Love your Avatar, one of my favorite album from Pink Floyd after "Wish you were here". My co-worker in my shift change listen to Country, and keep telling me that Pink Floyd is only for people on drugs that like to listen to weird stuff. 

Lately, I am guilty to not visit this thread as often I would like to do. Since I try to help, in many Subwoofer new or current threads. 

Darth


----------



## Jboe44

My two channel i use JBL Studio 590s driven by Parasound P5 preamp and Emotiva XPA 2 gen 3 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hksvr4

Finally got my HT setup. Took about 10years, 3 kids and 3 houses later.

Samsung 70T 85"
Ascend Acoustics CMT 340 LCR and CBM 170's surrounds.
JTR 18" 1k Captivator
Older Yamaha R663 Receiver
Xbox One X


----------



## Kneedspeed

Hksvr4 said:


> View attachment 3065929
> 
> 
> Finally got my HT setup. Took about 10years, 3 kids and 3 houses later.
> 
> Samsung 70T 85"
> Ascend Acoustics CMT 340 LCR and CBM 170's surrounds.
> JTR 18" 1k Captivator
> Older Yamaha R663 Receiver
> Xbox One X


congrats. The size of that Captivator in room is impressive.


----------



## NBPk402

Excuse the mess...here are my K402MEHs...


----------



## NBPk402

Deleted


----------



## Scottfox

New to me, but not new Polk SDA SRS 3.1TL, CSi20 center, Monitor40 surrounds, Dual HSU ported subs on the back wall, Pioneer VSX-1131, Pioneer Kuro KRP500M, Sony bdp-S590 Blu ray. Older monitor 10's are just there for a size comparison


----------



## diononiz

B&W 804 D3, HTM2D3, Mcintosh MC8207, MC312, C2500


----------



## JCuster

Speakers:
L/R Klipsch Epic CF-2
Center Klipsch RC7
Surround. Klipsch RS7
Rear. Klipsch RS7
Height. TBD 
Subwoofer SVS PB12-Plus

Pre/Pro. Pioneer Elite SC-07
(Marantz 7706 when it arrives in Feb)
Amps. Surrounds Anthem MCA 50
LCR. Outlaw M200


----------



## larryd234

ssabripo said:


> There have been so many requests for people to try to see what other AVSers have, and many who would like to audition speakers, that I started a frappr group for AVS speaker owners....
> 
> 
> so please, join and post your setup, so that others can see and maybe one day audition and share experiences in your area:
> 
> frappr.com
> 
> *IMPORTANT NOTE:* This is *NOT* to turn into any debates or brand promoting or flaming wars, or it will be closed ASAP.
> 
> 
> This is merely to provide a useful tool for folks to be able to see where others are in case they would like to audition something before buying or to share experiences and/or thoughts


----------



## larryd234

Bose 901's Series 6


----------



## johnwood1988

Energy veritas 2.4i


----------



## larryd234

johnwood1988 said:


> Energy veritas 2.4i


Bose 901's series 6


----------



## C J

diononiz said:


> B&W 804 D3, HTM2D3, Mcintosh MC8207, MC312, C2500
> View attachment 3066451


looks great, where is the stand from?


----------



## larryd234

C J said:


> looks great, where is the stand from?


I received the stands when I ordered the 901's 50 years ago. the 901's worked well with an old Pioneer receiver however the receiver no longer works and I need to find out what new receivers work with the 901's.


----------



## Doug Ravizza

*My humble 2 channel system:*
Speakers - VMPS RM30 Series II with CDWG and OXO
Pre Amp - Musical Fidelity A308CR Dual Mono
Power Amp - Bryston 4BSST^2
SACD Player - Marantz SA11-S2
Music Server/Streamer - Mac Mini + Bit Perfect
DAC - Chord Qutest
Subwoofer - Stryke HE-15
Sub Power - Bridged Crown K2
Sub EQ - Velodyne SMS-1

Currently shopping for a pair of new subs.


----------



## diononiz

C J said:


> looks great, where is the stand from?


It was custom built when we remodeled the entire house. It has two dedicated 20 amp circuits running to it also. The right side two sets of shelves recess into the wall about 15 inches. The cabinet itself only protrudes out of the wall about 17 inches.


----------



## KyRoscoeIL

I’m still pretty new here, lurked for years.
I’m closing in on completing my dedicated theater build.

construction is staggered stud walls with a 1” air gap between the walls. Double 5/8” drywall on inner and outside of theater. Both with 2 tubes green glue each sheet. 
inside of wall has one wall cavity with Safe-N-Sound batting, and the other cavity wall just open air space. 

Front stage is filled with dry play sand, two layers of plywood - also tons of green glue.

Rear riser is 3 separate cavities, one with pink fluffy, one with Safe-N-Sound & the 3rd with alternating of both materials. Each cavity has different volume- supposedly this will be 3 different sized bass traps. Or- a total waste of time. Who knows.

projector -Sony VPL55something

acoustic panels will be coming soon...& bass traps.

carpeting install on January 29th.... omg so excited.

Speakers:
Fronts Klipsch RF7ii 
Center Klipsch RC64ii
Sides Klipsch (In-columns) R5800wii
Rears Klipsch RF7ii
Atmos Klipsch CDT5800cii
Subs Klipsch R-115SW x2


----------



## jmbrad

I've been on AVS for a while and have had the same surround system for over 15 years. Nearer 20, if I recall correctly. I've got really just a bunch of junk cobbled together. It's all been reliable until recently.

TEAC AG-D9260 Receiver
KLH Platinum 525 center speaker
Aiwa SX-NA702 100 watt @ 6 Ohm
Surround/Rear: KLH TW-09B 8 ohm
Powered Sub: Jensen JS800 100 watt 30-150 hz

One of the surround speakers is blown and the Jensen quit working gradually over the last couple years I was having to turn it up constantly until I have no volume left. 

So, I've been spending a lot of time on AVS reading speaker reviews.

I've just about convince myself to get the MK 442 from Dayton audio for my center and front speakers unless someone can talk me out of them.

In the market for another audio video receiver too but I have another thread for that.


----------



## sigpig

jmbrad said:


> I've been on AVS for a while and have had the same surround system for over 15 years. Nearer 20, if I recall correctly. I've got really just a bunch of junk cobbled together. It's all been reliable until recently.
> 
> TEAC AG-D9260 Receiver
> KLH Platinum 525 center speaker
> Aiwa SX-NA702 100 watt @ 6 Ohm
> Surround/Rear: KLH TW-09B 8 ohm
> Powered Sub: Jensen JS800 100 watt 30-150 hz
> 
> One of the surround speakers is blown and the Jensen quit working gradually over the last couple years I was having to turn it up constantly until I have no volume left.
> 
> So, I've been spending a lot of time on AVS reading speaker reviews.
> 
> I've just about convince myself to get the MK 442 from Dayton audio for my center and front speakers unless someone can talk me out of them.
> 
> In the market for another audio video receiver too but I have another thread for that.


If going with the MK 442 LCR, why not get a Dayton SUB-1200 or SUB-1500 as well?


----------



## jmbrad

sigpig said:


> If going with the MK 442 LCR, why not get a Dayton SUB-1200 or SUB-1500 as well?


So far, yes, that's the plan. I just don't know what to buy first. I have a working receiver, working front and center, so I guess getting the sub first would make the most sense.


----------



## darthray

Hi,

Just posting my new little addition to my Theater, while I have previously posted my pictures of it on this thread. Those who did not see them, can see them here;
The Chimaera theater









It was my Christmas gift, from my daughter living in BC. It is made of African Mahogany wood, and all hand carve from a local BC artist. 

Darth


----------



## bass addict

darthray said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just posting my new little addition to my Theater, while I have previously posted my pictures of it on this thread. Those who did not see them, can be seen here;
> The Chimaera theater
> 
> View attachment 3075696
> 
> 
> Darth


Awesome looking speaker.


----------



## sigpig

darthray said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just posting my new little addition to my Theater, while I have previously posted my pictures of it on this thread. Those who did not see them, can see them here;
> The Chimaera theater
> 
> View attachment 3075696
> 
> 
> Darth


Does that speaker invert all sentences in all movies?


----------



## darthray

bass addict said:


> Awesome looking speaker.





sigpig said:


> Does that speaker invert all sentences in all movies?


LOL

Speakers and subs wise, I am pretty sure it's done for me. If you take a quick look at my Theater Signature, it will show my latest upgrades on the last 2 pages. A new AVP/4K players/subs/projector, and my journey throughout that thread

Darth


----------



## M.T.Nest

HT 7.1 system

B&W 
DM603 S2 L&R
LCR 600 S3 Center
DM602 S2 Surround
DM601 S2 Surround Back
ASW500 Subwoofer

I'm about to add an additional Velodyne sub once our Klipsch Cinema 600 living room Soundbar system, which includes a wireless sub, arrives--assuming it works as advertised.


----------



## Mike V

Boston Acoustic THX set. VR35, VR14 center, VRS Pro Surrounds. 2 Custom 12" subs based on the NHT SW3S.

Still going strong for over 25 years...


----------



## RBhifi

5.2
Klipsch RB61ll, L & R
Klipsch RC62 ll, Center
Polk FXi A4 rear surround

SI SQL-15 Subs 2 ea. ported


----------



## lwsplking

7.1.4
Klipsch RF-7 v1 x 6 (L,R,SR,SL,RR,RL)
Klipsch RC-7 (Center)
Klipsch RB75 x 4 (heights on ceiling as hybrid atmos & DTS-X)
SVS PB12 Plus/2 (LFE)

Powered by Emotiva XPA 2 + XPA 5 and Denon AVR-X3700H


Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cheddarhead

People please include photos of your equipment, it lets us know how good some of it looks.


----------



## MOTOWNN

7.2
Polk RTI-A9s L/R (Soon to be replaced with Klipsch RF-7III)

Klipsch RC-64III Center

SVS Ultra bookshelf as side surrounds

SVS Ultra bookshelf as rear surrounds

Dual SVS PB 16 Ultra Subs


----------



## circumstances

The speakers in my 5.1 system are ancient!

Revel Performa F30 mains
Paradigm Signature C5 center
Paradigm Signature ADP rears
Revel B15a sub


----------



## jmbrad

jmbrad said:


> I've been on AVS for a while and have had the same surround system for over 15 years. Nearer 20, if I recall correctly. I've got really just a bunch of junk cobbled together. It's all been reliable until recently.
> 
> TEAC AG-D9260 Receiver
> KLH Platinum 525 center speaker
> Aiwa SX-NA702 100 watt @ 6 Ohm
> Surround/Rear: KLH TW-09B 8 ohm
> Powered Sub: Jensen JS800 100 watt 30-150 hz
> 
> One of the surround speakers is blown and the Jensen quit working gradually over the last couple years I was having to turn it up constantly until I have no volume left.
> 
> So, I've been spending a lot of time on AVS reading speaker reviews.
> 
> I've just about convince myself to get the MK 442 from Dayton audio for my center and front speakers unless someone can talk me out of them.
> 
> In the market for another audio video receiver too but I have another thread for that.



Gradually upgrading speakers. I just purchased a new center channel speaker, *Klipsch RP-440C*. I know it's going to be a big difference from the 20 year old KLH and a huge step up from the MK442 I was considering. I got a decent deal on it since it was discontinued, so should be easy to sell if I don't like the sound of it. I'm constantly asking my wife, "what did he say?", so hopefully this solves the intelligibility issues I was having from the 20 year old KLH.

Considering RP-150M or RP-160M for L/R now, but will wait to see how the center works out. Possibly the new RP-500m.


----------



## RickD1225

To help with intelligibility be sure the center channel is all the way to the front of the cabinet if it is on one. Maybe overhang an inch or 2. And not in a cabinet niche, especially a rear ported speaker.


----------



## jmbrad

RickD1225 said:


> To help with intelligibility be sure the center channel is all the way to the front of the cabinet if it is on one. Maybe overhang an inch or 2. And not in a cabinet niche, especially a rear ported speaker.


Thanks Rick! This is something I just became aware of after 20 years of having surround sound. This forum is a wealth of information! Just ordered the RP-150M too! Hopefully my old AVR will drive these Klipsch speakers OK.


----------



## RickD1225

The Klipsch are very sensitive so they don’t require a lot of power to become very loud. You should be fine. I had an original Klipsch Reference surround setup and ran it an AVR no problem. I still have the RS-7 surrounds in my current surround set up. I had an old friend who went to work for Klipsch and he got me the full setup for the employee price.👍He also got me a computer set they were just coming out with for free as a test subject.


----------



## jmbrad

RickD1225 said:


> The Klipsch are very sensitive so they don’t require a lot of power to become very loud. You should be fine. I had an original Klipsch Reference surround setup and ran it an AVR no problem. I still have the RS-7 surrounds in my current surround set up. I had an old friend who went to work for Klipsch and he got me the full setup for the employee price.👍He also got me a computer set they were just coming out with for free as a test subject.



Couldn't help myself. Found the RP-150m on sale and pulled the trigger on a set. I'll have a new sound stage by weekend, hopefully!


----------



## jmbrad

jmbrad said:


> Gradually upgrading speakers. I just purchased a new center channel speaker, *Klipsch RP-440C*. I know it's going to be a big difference from the 20 year old KLH and a huge step up from the MK442 I was considering. I got a decent deal on it since it was discontinued, so should be easy to sell if I don't like the sound of it. I'm constantly asking my wife, "what did he say?", so hopefully this solves the intelligibility issues I was having from the 20 year old KLH.
> 
> Considering RP-150M or RP-160M for L/R now, but will wait to see how the center works out. Possibly the new RP-500m.



My RP-440c came in today. I was a little disappointed at first until I started watching a concert. Awesome! I have no regrets. So far the intelligibility is off the charts. Very different than the 20 year old KLH. I didn't realize how muddy it was. 

RP-150m will be here tomorrow. Now I need a new sub and possibly, use the 150s as surrounds and get a set of 260f or 280f. This is really a disease.


----------



## RickD1225

jmbrad said:


> This is really a disease.


You aren’t kidding. In the past 1.5 years I have bought new L,C,R speakers, 2 TTs, 2 phono preamp, a stereo preamp to separate my 2 channel from HT setup, a CD player, a network streamer/music server/CD ripper and then over 200 LPs and CDs. Oh, my aching wallet!


----------



## mag914

RickD1225 said:


> You aren’t kidding. In the past 1.5 years I have bought new L,C,R speakers, 2 TTs, 2 phono preamp, a stereo preamp to separate my 2 channel from HT setup, a CD player, a network streamer/music server/CD ripper and then over 200 LPs and CDs. Oh, my aching wallet!


I hope to get on your level one day. I'm brand new, this is actually one of my first-ish posts. I have a modest 3.1 KEF/SVS setup. Q350 fronts Q650C center SVS PB-1000 and a Denon x1600h. I'm still trying to learn all the terminology and how everything works with amps and pre out and power conditioner and dsp, lfe, lpf for lfe, REW, it goes on and on and on and on but slowly but surely I'm learning. 

Am I allowed to ask what do people think of the KEF's? Would you have purchased the same setup given the budget? If not allowed, I understand and I know I'm shooting myself in the foot by asking but I can't help but wonder if I made the right decision. I tried doing as much research as possible and saw them recommended on a couple sites but I'm fairly new to these forums and I can already tell this is where the real pros live. 

Also I plan on adding Q150's as surrounds soon and then I will finally be at 5.1 what would be the next addition or upgrade you would make? PB-1000 upgrade to PB-2000 Pro? x1600h to a x3700h for XT32? Upgrade the Q350's to Q750 towers? Add Q50A upward firing atmos speakers? 

Obviously I'd like to do it all but I'm just wonder what priority you would give things or if I missed something completely such as would an actual amp, DAC, processor or power(thingy i forget the name) be better or minidsp(i honestly don't really know what this is, my understanding is all subs already have a DSP or maybe all AVR's have DSP? idk

Oh yeah one last question... So what exactly is an AVR composed of? For example I'm pretty good at computer networking and a Consumer Router is simply a router, switch, and an access point combined. My understanding is an AVR is similar... I see some people have separate amps processors and power conditions (I think those are the 3 things required I really am clueless) is that what an AVR is? Simply a amp and a processor(is DAC the same as a processor?) and a power conditioner in one + the hdmi switch?

Thanks dudes


----------



## RagtopFE

mag914 said:


> I hope to get on your level one day. I'm brand new, this is actually one of my first-ish posts. I have a modest 3.1 KEF/SVS setup. Q350 fronts Q650C center SVS PB-1000 and a Denon x1600h. I'm still trying to learn all the terminology and how everything works with amps and pre out and power conditioner and dsp, lfe, lpf for lfe, REW, it goes on and on and on and on but slowly but surely I'm learning.
> 
> Am I allowed to ask what do people think of the KEF's? Would you have purchased the same setup given the budget? If not allowed, I understand and I know I'm shooting myself in the foot by asking but I can't help but wonder if I made the right decision. I tried doing as much research as possible and saw them recommended on a couple sites but I'm fairly new to these forums and I can already tell this is where the real pros live.
> 
> Also I plan on adding Q150's as surrounds soon and then I will finally be at 5.1 what would be the next addition or upgrade you would make? PB-1000 upgrade to PB-2000 Pro? x1600h to a x3700h for XT32? Upgrade the Q350's to Q750 towers? Add Q50A upward firing atmos speakers?
> 
> Obviously I'd like to do it all but I'm just wonder what priority you would give things or if I missed something completely such as would an actual amp, DAC, processor or power(thingy i forget the name) be better or minidsp(i honestly don't really know what this is, my understanding is all subs already have a DSP or maybe all AVR's have DSP? idk
> 
> Oh yeah one last question... So what exactly is an AVR composed of? For example I'm pretty good at computer networking and a Consumer Router is simply a router, switch, and an access point combined. My understanding is an AVR is similar... I see some people have separate amps processors and power conditions (I think those are the 3 things required I really am clueless) is that what an AVR is? Simply a amp and a processor(is DAC the same as a processor?) and a power conditioner in one + the hdmi switch?
> 
> Thanks dudes


Although this isn't the thread to get into all of you inquiries, it's great that you're into learning about all of this. I was at the exact same place when I started. These various threads have proved invaluable to me in decisions I've made to create my current set up.

I didn't audition KEF's or other in room speakers due to my room constraints. The Triad Bronze In Ceiling option was pretty much it for me. They are fantastic speakers and I am very satisfied with how the sound. My 2¢ to you would be to take your time researching what works best for you within your budget. Put it all together and ENJOY!


----------



## RickD1225

Mag944, we all start at the beginning. There is a lot to learn. I’ve been doing this for decades. You will figure it out . Keep reading these forums as they have a lot of great info and plenty of members willing to help.

Don't fret about your decision to buy KEF, they make good speakers. An AVR is a multi-function unit, Audio Video Receiver. It can handle both processing sound and video functions and it is the heart of a home theater (HT) system. It has a preamp, amps, DACs, radio tuner, etc in a single unit. Don’t get confused as I separate my 2 Channel audio from my HT system, so I have an additional stereo preamp that handle all my music input. My AVR is for multi-channel movie and TV sound and video. They have multiple inputs for audio (RCA and digital inputs) and video (HDMI Inputs). As one gets more advanced you will start looking at separate components that are great at a single job and usually better than a multi-functional one. Don't get me wrong most AVRs are quite competent and provide plenty of enjoyment. Going separates is going down the rabbit hole and chasing that incrementally better sound, but while fun it is costly. It may or may not be a road to go down. I have always thought good speakers are the best money spent as they actually produce the sound. So great front end components and crappy speakers will still be crappy sound. Decent speakers, like KEF, will produce fine sound. 

If you already have a sub to augment the low end for the Q350 you are doing fine. Towers aren't necessary. An AVR with Audyssey X-32 would help with sub integration. The MiniDSP is a more advanced concept for down the road. Again great info in this forum on that subject. 

The main thing is ENJOY the hobby. It doesn’t necessarily have to be really expensive to be good.


----------



## RickD1225

I see RagtopFE beat me to it!


----------



## mag914

RagtopFE said:


> Although this isn't the thread to get into all of you inquiries, it's great that you're into learning about all of this. I was at the exact same place when I started. These various threads have proved invaluable to me in decisions I've made to create my current set up.
> 
> I didn't audition KEF's or other in room speakers due to my room constraints. The Triad Bronze In Ceiling option was pretty much it for me. They are fantastic speakers and I am very satisfied with how the sound. My 2¢ to you would be to take your time researching what works best for you within your budget. Put it all together and ENJOY!


Thanks dude.. there's just SO much!! I just spent the last hour skimming through the Guide to Subwoofer Calibration and Bass Preference and I'm just overwhelmed lol. I was literally only skimming through it not even reading every section and I probably only got through maybe a quarter, if that much, in an hour...

I'm gonna be a ****ing pro by the end of this. Lmao

Any other Guides you recommend??


----------



## jmbrad

jmbrad said:


> My RP-440c came in today. I was a little disappointed at first until I started watching a concert. Awesome! I have no regrets. So far the intelligibility is off the charts. Very different than the 20 year old KLH. I didn't realize how muddy it was.
> 
> RP-150m will be here tomorrow. Now I need a new sub and possibly, use the 150s as surrounds and get a set of 260f or 280f. This is really a disease.


Got all the new loudspeakers hooked up tonight. Very pleased with my purchase. The Klipsch look a whole lot better than the old Aiwa.


----------



## RagtopFE

mag914 said:


> Thanks dude.. there's just SO much!! I just spent the last hour skimming through the Guide to Subwoofer Calibration and Bass Preference and I'm just overwhelmed lol. I was literally only skimming through it not even reading every section and I probably only got through maybe a quarter, if that much, in an hour...
> 
> I'm gonna be a ****ing pro by the end of this. Lmao
> 
> Any other Guides you recommend??


No specific guides per se, but look for threads dedicated to the specific items you're interested in. Oh, and be prepared to spend countless hours on all of this!


----------



## mag914

RagtopFE said:


> be prepared to spend countless hours on all of this!


I know... I'm overwhelmed. I feel like with everything I'm learning I may as well just find a job as a HT installer or something. I would actually love that. There must be a college course or something!


----------



## mfrench2025

Hi Everyone,

New to to the forums. Just starting out with my own setup. Presently have some SVS Ultra towers and SB4000 on the way to replace the SB1000 im currently using.


----------



## RagtopFE

mfrench2025 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> New to to the forums. Just starting out with my own setup. Presently have some SVS Ultra towers and SB4000 on the way to replace the SB1000 im currently using.
> View attachment 3082438


Welcome, and nice looking set-up. Enjoy the "new toys"!


----------



## mag914

mfrench2025 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> New to to the forums. Just starting out with my own setup. Presently have some SVS Ultra towers and SB4000 on the way to replace the SB1000 im currently using.
> View attachment 3082438


Nice dude!! So just a 2.1 setup currently? I also have a PB-1000 and am considering upgrading to a PB-2000 Pro before my year is up


----------



## mfrench2025

mag914 said:


> Nice dude!! So just a 2.1 setup currently? I also have a PB-1000 and am considering upgrading to a PB-2000 Pro before my year is up


Correct presently running a 2.1 setup. Probably stay that way for a bit at least until i can get a seperate amp for the mains. They are quite power hungry. The sb1000 has been a great sub and going to be used in another room and the sb4000 should be a nice upgrade.


----------



## mag914

mfrench2025 said:


> Correct presently running a 2.1 setup. Probably stay that way for a bit at least until i can get a seperate amp for the mains. They are quite power hungry. The sb1000 has been a great sub and going to be used in another room and the sb4000 should be a nice upgrade.


Hell yeah that's sure to be one hell of an upgrade. Any reason in particular for sticking with the sealed cabinet?


----------



## mfrench2025

mag914 said:


> Hell yeah that's sure to be one hell of an upgrade. Any reason in particular for sticking with the sealed cabinet?


Space is probably the biggest factor right now. Even the 4000 is gonna be a tight fit. I also have always prefered how sealed sounded over ported. I have found ported to be boomier and not really what i like. I also listen to more music than watch movies.


----------



## Tomas2

Greeting,

I recently repaired two of my M&K MPS-1611P powered monitors (the rubber surround did not survive non-climate controlled storage).

Power
50W HF / 100W MW

I purchased the above new from ebay . . as M&K stopped all operations, they had unfinished inventory. These two came minus there hi and low frequency drive units. Presently i have installed new:

Morel CAT 308 (1 1/8”)
Morel CAW 638 (6”)

The rear photo of the speaker is stock image . . this little project turned out well enough and am very pleased with the sound.


----------



## Dwalker112

A song I found that would serve as a great sound test! 
“Isaiah Sharkey - Special Lady”

Also, thinking of putting together a Spotify playlist for system tests if anyone wants to use it. Thoughts?













Speakers:

- Martin Logan Front Stage 

ML Motion 40’s (L/R)

ML ElectroMotion C2


- Definitive Technology 

SM45’s (2)

- Subwoofer

SVS SB-2000


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohanEk

Hello! New here. Posting my speakers. 
Excuse the cables everywehere, it ain't fully completed yet.
Atohm GT2-HD speakers in white.


----------



## RagtopFE

@JohanEk - I don't often see white speakers or A/V stands. Looks cool!


----------



## JohanEk

RagtopFE said:


> @JohanEk - I don't often see white speakers or A/V stands. Looks cool!


Thanks!


----------



## Lucky13Cat

Set up new Paradigm Monitor SE 8000f’s for my new 2-channel listening hobby. I used to listen to my Klipsch multi channel stereo until a few months ago when I switched to 2-channel. Klipsch are 19 yr old RF-3II’s. I still like them a lot. Paradigm’s are lot of speaker for the money. The cabinets are no frills to put it nicely! Love the sound! Haven’t had 3- way speakers since early 90’s. audyssey room correction makes a huge difference with both speakers! No midrange compensation curve required. They do put out enough bass to listen without subs but most of the time I still prefer subs on.


----------



## Mike Wright

ssabripo said:


> There have been so many requests for people to try to see what other AVSers have, and many who would like to audition speakers, that I started a frappr group for AVS speaker owners....
> 
> 
> so please, join and post your setup, so that others can see and maybe one day audition and share experiences in your area:
> 
> frappr.com
> 
> *IMPORTANT NOTE:* This is *NOT* to turn into any debates or brand promoting or flaming wars, or it will be closed ASAP.
> 
> 
> This is merely to provide a useful tool for folks to be able to see where others are in case they would like to audition something before buying or to share experiences and/or thoughts


Not happy with them now except my subs, searching to replace the pioneers.
Pioneer Andrew Jones Speakers. F 
SP-FS52 Fronts
SP-BS22LR Surround Back
SP-BS22LR Surround Left/Right
SP-C22 Center
SP-T22ALR Rear & Front Height
Golden Ear Forcefield 3 Sub (Two)


----------



## kblackburn101

thoriated_tiger said:


> *2-ch:*
> 
> A very pretty pair of near-mint 1986 Klipsch Fortés in oiled walnut (fed by audio research tube stuff). After a cleanup and a couple of hand-rubbed coats of Fromby's oil, they seem to have a glow which comes from deep within.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *HT:*
> 
> Two Klipsch SF2s up front, two Klipsch SB2s in the back, one Klipsch SC1 as the center, one AR 8" sub (All fed by a Panasonic XR-55 digiamp, serving a panasonic AE700 lcd projector on a 96" diag. screen)
> 
> *Office*:
> 
> Two near-mint 1985 Infinity RS1000. (Fed by a 1978 Pioneer SX-680) These were my first 'decent' speakers, bought 'em when I was 15. Still have 'em. Use 'em every day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In The Planning Stages:
> 
> 
> 1. Replacing the HT Klipsches with five or six new Klipsch Cornwall IIIs. This will have to wait 'till I get a place big enough to hold five Cornwalls (the front three will go behind a perforated acoustically-transparent movie screen) (note: cornwall III is in the works, hasn't been released to the public yet.. but yes, the Cornies are back after a near-20-year absense!)
> 
> 
> 2. Finding a pair of Infinity InfitiTesimal microspeakers for the office.. I kinda like the old RS1000 but want the InfiniTesimals for their uh, kawaii-factor (and EMIT tweeter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Your living the dream wow !! I’ll never be able to afford that .
I’m using Klipch icon towers duel 6.5” with a Sony center with duel 5.25” woofers


----------



## lurch70

Just picked up a pair of Q Acoustics 3020i ... I know I am playing in the minor leagues here 
I just use a 2 channel setup for A/V ...


----------



## bilalarsh577

Hello Brothers...
Iam new to this community with low knowledge but I've speakers(pictures have been shared) about which i have no idea about their size and wattage so i thought you all experienced people can help me out in knowing my speaker... plus i also need a amplifier but i have no idea about it too
Thanks in advance


----------



## sigpig

bilalarsh577 said:


> Hello Brothers...
> Iam new to this community with low knowledge but I've speakers(pictures have been shared) about which i have no idea about their size and wattage so i thought you all experienced people can help me out in knowing my speaker... plus i also need a amplifier but i have no idea about it too
> Thanks in advance
> View attachment 3088230


I would think that those would be best in a garage connected to an old stereo integrated amp.
From what I can tell, the port tubes have been removed (therefore changing the tuning of the speaker), the amount of screw holes makes me think they were "modified" in the past, and I wouldn't put much faith in the crossover network.
If they work and make sound, then you have a winner.


----------



## Ryan Statz

lurch70 said:


> Just picked up a pair of Q Acoustics 3020i ... I know I am playing in the minor leagues here
> I just use a 2 channel setup for A/V ...
> 
> View attachment 3088218


Those aren't bad speakers, so you don't have to feel like they're inadequate  One thing I would do, though, is pull them forward so that they're flush with the front of that cabinet - even better if you edge them about 1/2" over. What's going to happen with how they are now is you're going to get reflections off of the top of the cabinet, which might cause the sound to get muffled a little bit.


----------



## lurch70

Ryan Statz said:


> Those aren't bad speakers, so you don't have to feel like they're inadequate  One thing I would do, though, is pull them forward so that they're flush with the front of that cabinet - even better if you edge them about 1/2" over. What's going to happen with how they are now is you're going to get reflections off of the top of the cabinet, which might cause the sound to get muffled a little bit.



Thank you ... i will play around with positioning but they sound fantastic already.

I see you have a AXR100 receiver. I was thinking about buying it ... would you recommend? How is the Bluetooth performance? Been hearing some spotty reviews about the BT range.


----------



## Technology3456

Here is my setup to share in the thread, and request for advice.

CC: Infinity RC263
Front L: Infinity R263 tower
Front R: Infinity R263 tower
Rear L: Infinity RS152 surround
Rear L: Infinity RS152 surround

However, I have an old pair of high quality speakers, Vandersteen towers. I was wondering if there is any way I can put them to good use in my surround setup? My receiver can do 7.1 not just 5.1.

Could I put the Vandersteens next to the R263 towers, and have four front L and R speakers instead of two?

Could I put the Vandersteens in the middle as sides, like the transition point between the RS152 backs and R263 centers?

Could I move the RS152 surrounds to middle sides, and use the Vandersteens for rear towers?

One person's opinion was that the sound would be too different from the Infinity's to work, but... I have them... is there any way to make it work? EQ, placement, etc?

Tyvm!


----------



## SPL170db

A fairly rudimentary setup here, didn't break the bank, but bang for the buck is pretty good I think and I'm quite happy with its performance thus far. (in fact, all the speakers other than the Micca's (Amazon) were purchased from Costco on sale  )

Sony STR-DN1080 driving everything in a 5.2.2 Atmos setup
2 x Klipsch R-625FA front towers (I don't user the up-firing Atmos modules)
Klipsch R-52C center channel
2 x Klipsch R-41M rear surround speakers
2 x Micca M-8C overhead mounted Atmos speakers
2 x Klipsch R-12SW subs

Fairly happy with how things are setup right now, although down the road I could envision adding another pair of overhead speakers for a 5.2.4 setup, but that would require a higher end receiver. At the moment my room isn't really setup conveniently for side surrounds for a nice 7.2.4. I think that I would probably wait for something like that to upgrade, as it would make it easier to justify a new AVR if I can add both the 2 overhead Atmos as well as the 2 side surrounds to make it 7.2.4 .


----------



## psyduck103

twitch54 said:


> Revel Studio 2's .............
> 
> View attachment 3037854


Even the picture sounds good


----------



## Vincehoffman

5x ATC SCM 20ASL Pro MkII active studio monitors on custom Skylan 4 post stands
4x ATC SCM 12i Pro studio monitors on K&M ceiling mounts & powered by a pair of Meridian 557 200w/ch amps 
4x Seaton Submersive HP subwoofers


----------



## LifeofMumba

JBL HDI-3800
JBL HDI-4500
6x Seas L26ROY


----------



## Norske

I finally finished our basement and built a small dedicated tv/music room for the family to enjoy. 

Display: Sony 75x900h 
Front: Klipsch rp8000f’s (walnut)
Center: Klipsch rp504c
Surrounds: 4 x Polk 65-RT in walls
Sub: SVS PC12-nsd
Receiver: Denon AVR-890 circa 2010 (looking for replacement once the current HDMI issues are fixed)
Panasonic dp-ub820 UHD 
The device on the floor is a Pioneer PL-530 turntable that I inherited and have been cleaning up. 
Don’t pay attention to the yet to be stained/painted A/V shelf.


----------



## Lucky13Cat

LifeofMumba said:


> View attachment 3089509
> 
> 
> JBL HDI-3800
> JBL HDI-4500
> 6x Seas L26ROY


Ooooooooooh I’m jealous of those JBL HDI’s even though I’ve never heard them. Having Klipsch for 20 years I’m a horn fan. I hear the JBL’s have better fuller frequency response being 3 way I believe. I love my new paradigm monitor se 8000f’s aluminum tweeters but every once in a while at higher volumes I hear a razor loud SSSS in voice that I never heard in klipsch. I think I’ve reduced it with Audyssey custom curve app.


----------



## darthray

Norske said:


> I finally finished our basement and built a small dedicated tv/music room for the family to enjoy.
> 
> Display: Sony 75x900h
> Front: Klipsch rp8000f’s (walnut)
> Center: Klipsch rp504c
> Surrounds: 4 x Polk 65-RT in walls
> Sub: SVS PC12-nsd
> Receiver: Denon AVR-890 circa 2010 (looking for replacement once the current HDMI issues are fixed)
> Panasonic dp-ub820 UHD
> The device on the floor is a Pioneer PL-530 turntable that I inherited and have been cleaning up.
> Don’t pay attention to the yet to be stained/painted A/V shelf.


Very well done for the space available

And notice you did angle in your main speakers, and also angle up your center one. A big +1 in my book, especially for the center since many folk live it flat on the shelf

While I like using the best equipment's available within my budget, doing some basic work like you did can do wonder in any type of equipment's when set properly. 

Darth


----------



## Norske

darthray said:


> Very well done for the space available
> 
> And notice you did angle in your main speakers, and also angle up your center one. A big +1 in my book, especially for the center since many folk live it flat on the shelf
> 
> While I like using the best equipment's available within my budget, doing some basic work like you did can do wonder in any type of equipment's when set properly.
> 
> Darth


Thank you. 

Very Much appreciated.


----------



## Technology3456

I've heard conflicting opinions about whether these vandersteen speakers from the 1980s will work with Infinity RC263 and R263 speakers in a 5.1 surround setup, or in a 7.1 surround setup with those plus Infinity RS152 surrounds. Will they work or will they clash too much being different speakers?









Vandersteen


Image Vandersteen hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co













Vandersteen back


Image Vandersteen back hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co


----------



## Ryan Statz

Technology3456 said:


> I've heard conflicting opinions about whether these vandersteen speakers from the 1980s will work with Infinity RC263 and R263 speakers in a 5.1 surround setup, or in a 7.1 surround setup with those plus Infinity RS152 surrounds. Will they work or will they clash too much being different speakers?


It's fine to have mismatched speaker brands. Your AVR will do the work to level/timbre match.


----------



## rockydj

Front: Paradigm Studio V5 100
Center: Paradigm Studio V5 CC 690
Surrounds: Paradigm Studio V5 20
Surround Backs: Earthquake PN-1411
Sub: Seaton SubMersive 1KW


----------



## Norske

rockydj said:


> Front: Paradigm Studio V5 100
> Center: Paradigm Studio V5 CC 690
> Surrounds: Paradigm Studio V5 20
> Surround Backs: Earthquake PN-1411
> Sub: Seaton SubMersive 1KW


Pictures or it didn’t happen. 

Kidding aside, you’ve got an amazing setup. I’ve loved Paradigm since I saw and listened to them in my local hifi shop 20 years ago.


----------



## rockydj

Norske said:


> Pictures or it didn’t happen.













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReflectionWaves

*Living room A:* I have a triple setup: two 2.1’s for music (Infinity Overture and Amiga MT) and a 7.1 Infinity home theater setup (iL40, IL30, IL36c, OWS-1). These share a velodyne sub.

*Office: *Infinity Interlude 5.1 system. IL40, IL25, IL10, IL100

*Living Room B:* 3.1 at the moment. B&W 601s and LCR6 with a cheap Energy sub.

*Son’s Room:* 2 speaker bookshelf setup (B&W 602) that needs a sub.

————————
Current Inventory

*Infinity*
Overture 3
IL40s (2 sets)
IL30
IL10
IL36c
IL25
IL100 (10” sub)
OWS-1

*B&W*
684 s1
HTM1
602 s2
601 s2
LCR6

*Energy*
Some 8” POS sub

*Velodyne*
CTS-125 (15” sub)

*DIY*
Amiga MT
Sunflower Center


----------



## arcspin

*Updated front speakers! *
Coming from smaller bookshelf speakers (LINN MAJIK 109 & 112) too a much lager front speaker setup from the Norwegian speaker brand Arendal.
Home Page - arendalsound.com
Home Theatre review from Spare Change

Current set is as follow:

Speakers: Arendal 1723 S Monitor for Front & Center, Linn Unik for Front High & Surround Back. M&K M4T for Surround. Elipson Planet M for Top Middle. Sub: SVS SB-2000 X 2.
All connected with SUPRA CLASSIC speaker wires.

Pre-pro: Marantz SR7011 with XTZ Edge A2-300 Power amp for all channels. Connected with SUPRA RCA Interconnects.
HTPC: Silver Stone GD09 with Intel Core i5-8600K 16GB RAM, ASUS GeForce RTX 2080 8GB DUAL OC
Projector: JVC DLA-I X5500 (RS420, X570R) --- Screen: DNP Supernova 08-85 ---


All three front speakers are all placed on top of Sonic Design damping feets (two on top of each other in the front) and are therefor slightly tilted upwards.
The two L - R front speakers are angled towards the listening position for best audio performance.
The precise horizontal angel is made possible with a laser ruler and is paramount to achieve good sound and imaging because when the speaker is horizontal the two midrange woofers on each speaker need to have the same amount of distance to the listning position.

(For me living in Sweden it is especially nice to have amplifiers and cables from Sweden, speakers from Norway and a screen from Denmark)








Picture edit: The Sonic Design feet that I use have a brown color to it that I do not like, I have now covered the feet in black felt to conceal them better.


----------



## stngray72

Jbl a130's
Kef q 150's
klipsch 600m's
emotiva t1's
klipsch 280f's
nht classic 4's


----------



## sigpig

stngray72 said:


> Jbl a130's
> Kef q 150's
> klipsch 600m's
> emotiva t1's
> klipsch 280f's
> nht classic 4's


Sounds like a speaker shoot-out will be happening... lol


----------



## bidyut

For HT:

Mains: Def Tech BP10B
Center: Def Tech CLR 1000 (thinking of upgrading)
Surround: In-ceiling RBH (came with the house)

Music:
Mains: KEF Q350

I am thinking of ditching Def Tech and move everything to KEF in future.


----------



## NealfromNZ

Mains & Surrounds
Wharfedale CRS9 floorstanders from 1990s

Centre
Wharfedale Mach 5 floor stander from 1980s in custom cabinet to fit in HT cabinet.

Speaker drivers are very similar to Wharfedale E Series from early 1990s
































Energy 12 inch sub circa late 1990s
Very musical.


----------



## bikeboy__9

Not seeing much info on how folk like my 2ch speakers. I bought the SVS ultra tower speakers for my listening room. I replaced a blown up set of Energy bookshelves, that were on a rack at ear height. I have yet to spike the towers, because I am getting imaging, bass and great sound. I am not sure what putting the spikes will do to it. BTW, it's all running from a Nikko Alpha 220 and Beta 20. Source is Amazon HD into topping e30. All I can says is WOW. Speakers are setup about 5ft apart middle to middle. And seat is about 6ft back from speaker. 

B


----------



## MJRaudio

Thought i would share my year long journey to settle on MartinLogan 60XTi as my 2 channel speakers. These are by far the best speakers i have owned (I have heard better, but not in the price range). I went through a number of speakers in a year to find the one that are right for my ears in my listening space. I'll share my experience and impressions in the hopes this helps others make the right decision.

The biggest variables we really cant change are what you like sound wise and the interaction with your listening space (unless you are rich and can build new dedicated listening room, in which case these speakers would not be what you are probably considering anyway). For me, i have moderately large 450sf L-shaped living room and dining room space with hardwood floors. I have a decent size area rug in front of the speakers and a variety of stuffed furniture that helps tame the reflections and bass boom to some extent, but given that this also a family space, i cant do much else in terms of room treatments. Bottomline, this is a little more reflective and prone to exaggerating high frequencies than would be ideal. My equipment did allow room correction, and that helped a lot with timing and sound stage, but it doesn't fix the room itself. I only listen to 2 channel stereo in this room.

I like a variety of music from jazz, classical, rock and vocals. I really enjoy hearing human-driven instruments (horns, acoustic strings, drums, violins etc. and less so electric or synthesized music creation). What i found is that works well in my space for acoustic guitar does not necessarily mean that electric bass guitar will also sound good. I also like to listen at louder volumes (80-90db) for some tracks, but generally at 70-75db at the MLP. I like a crisp, punchy bass, but don't need to be shaken by it if you know what I mean. My source material is only FLAC files streamed from NAS over hardwire connection. Biggest variable for me is quality of original recording and mastering.

So, what did i try first?
1. Klipsch RP280f (now the RP800f) - loud and clear, but fatiguing highs and boomy bass on a number of rock tracks. Even got dual SVS SB1000 subs to try and deal with room nodes. Helped somewhat, but did not integrate well. Vocals were never great IMHO.
2. SVS Prime Pinnacles - these were much better at the mids given that they are 3-ways. More accurate, but lacked musicality and sound stage. These did integrate seamlessly with the SVS subs as i hopes. Bass was smooth and tight. However, they were just not inspiring and the sound stage was flat/muted in almost 2D sense. Clinically much more accurate than the Klipsch, but not lively.
3. Bowers and Wilkins 603 S2 - I got a pair of the small B&W 607s for my office and was really impressed with their musicality, so I thought the floorstanders would be the answer to my prayers for having a great sounding speaker in my living room. Initially i was impressed by the musicality and accuracy of the speakers, but the "close your eyes and see the stage" revelation was not happening. I got rid of the subwoofers because the bass was so tight and accurate now and this improved the stage presence a bit. However, over a few weeks the speakers became fatiguing at moderate loud levels. I returned them and decided to stop reading reviews and go listen to a number of speakers in person on the equipment i had at home before buying anything else.

I narrowed down my search based on budget and preferences to the Monitor Audio Silver 500 and the ML 60XTi. I was able to listen to these with my favorite tracks in the sound room of a local dealer on the same NAD c298 amp and c658 preamp combo i have at home. The Monitor Audio were very good - clear, good stage presence and very accurate, but seemed to lack a coherence/synergy when pitted against the ML in side by side demo (and MA highs were just a little bit too forward for my taste). So, it looked like the MartinLogans were the clear winners, but would demo experience translate into a similar home listening experience?

YES - Absolutely yes! Got them set-up at home and I was finally happy from an auditory perspective. The speakers were clear and articulate right out of the box, and after running Dirac they have a wonderful stage presence and musicality. I spent a good 5 hours listening to a sampling of tracks and i am very impressed and happy with my final selection. Even my wife (who tolerates my obsession... errr hobby) said that these were not only the best looking speakers, but actually sound like a live performance (high praise from the woman is content to listen to compressed files on a 2 inch Bluetooth speaker!). These have wonderful low end (no need for subwoofer at all if your music tastes are similar to mine). Dave Brubeck's Carnegie Hall performance was sublime, Eva Cassidy was singing in my living room, Anne Sophie Mutter's violin concertos have never been so personal and smooth, Clapton came alive in Unplugged, B-52s could rock the house without any bloat or low end smear. You get the picture - I am one happy listener now.

Bottom line: These are magnificent speakers in this price range. If you like accurate reproduction of live and acoustic instruments, as well as rocking out from time to time, then i think these should be a top contender. I know it is difficult to audition speakers in the Covid era, but ultimately that is the only thing that helped find these beauties and stop buying and returning speakers that didnt work.


----------



## nextelspe

stngray72 said:


> Jbl a130's
> Kef q 150's
> klipsch 600m's
> emotiva t1's
> klipsch 280f's
> nht classic 4's


Ryan you have the NHT C4's? I've been looking at either those, Emotiva, or Monolith for my HT. How do you like the C4's?


----------



## Shives

Hey! My name is Dave! My friends call me Shives!

Been in to Audio/Video since I was 13 years old. (Set up a car audio system in my bedroom at 13. Rockford Fosgate 6.5 punch separates, 12 inch Kicker Solo and a 2 ch amp. Box in closet! My parents hated this! Lol I laugh.

Now I’ve gone through some different setups in the years, recently just moved away from the soundbar (yes, thank you thank you!). Had some good help from some forum members! Venue is a good person! Today, this is what I’m rocking.

Denon AVR-X3700H

Drivers:
Front stage L&R: Klipsch RP-600M on stands (new stands come today!!) About 28” from ground


Center Channel is Klipsch RP-504C, angled about 5 deg up.

Subwoofer, The Klipsch SPL-120.

I’ve always loved the sound of Klipsch! With the new Denon (less the HDCP issue) sound awesome. Highly suggest!

future add will be the rears, and some hight speakers for Atmos.

I was lucky enough to gain a percent off when buying, so this helped tremendously!

If I had to do it all over again, I will just add more speakers when buying. Questions, comments, let me know. Post photos in a few (with new stands)

*** Update****
modding speakers 600m and 504c with GR-reasearch networks and upgrades.


----------



## Delivery Drone

Have Infinity Primus stuff currently that I got way back in '09. HT stuff still sounds ok, but music has always been disappointing (especially in two channel). 

362 towers
350 cc
150 surrounds
Sub is a BIC v1220

Denon 1909 gave out and picked up a Yamaha TSR700 to tide me over.

Upgrades are coming though .. dumping the BIC sub finally.

Ordered 2 RSL subs a month ago and looking at upgrading everything else. Need more musical stuff for sure and has to have very high WAF.

Always enjoy reading the site. Great info from solid community.


----------



## Hifihobo

Monitor Audio Bronze 6 Front and Center. Working on rears..


----------



## Nick V

Within the next week or so, I'll be installing some Monitor Audio SoundFrame SF2 3-way on-wall "art speakers" for our multi-use open concept living room system. This is also a demo system for my custom integration company. They'll be flanking a "framed" 65" Samsung the Frame TV, and they'll be tied into Control4 and Roon, powered by a NAD CI720 amp. I like that you can aim the concentric midrange/tweeter assembly to adjust the imaging, and that it's a proper 3-way design!

* this is not my picture, I'll post pics after the install


----------



## RickD1225

I sure hope you don’t hang the center speaker that low!


----------



## Nick V

RickD1225 said:


> I sure hope you don’t hang the center speaker that low!


Haha, yeah I have a hard time understanding that particular placement!!


----------



## cp4089

Golden Ear Tritons, XL Center, Super Sta3, KEf 201/2's, KEF 140's, Vapor Audio Breeze


----------



## diceman1000WKS

Vizio P65 C1

Nvidia Shield Pro

Denon AVR-X2200W

Klipsch VF35 LR

Klipsch VC 25 C

BIC DV62 Si Surrounds

BIC PL200 sub









Sent from my LM-V600 using Tapatalk
View attachment 3109645


----------



## Ryan Statz

diceman1000WKS said:


> Vizio P65 C1
> 
> Nvidia Shield Pro
> 
> Denon AVR-X2200W
> 
> Klipsch VF35 LR
> 
> Klipsch VC 25 C
> 
> BIC DV62 Si Surrounds
> 
> BIC PL200 sub
> View attachment 3109641
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-V600 using Tapatalk
> View attachment 3109645


Nice, but do yourself a huge favour, and pull that centre channel so that it's flush with the face of the cabinet. Where it is now, you're getting a lot of sound reflections off the top of it - that will cause intelligibility issues, and muddy the sound coming from that speaker.


----------



## joeh4384

My setup is
TV - Sony 65 inch 4k XBR 65
Receiver - Yamaha V685
HTPC with 3800x and 2080ti and 4k Amazon Fire TV stick
Front - Yamaha AX200 XT
Center - Polk CS20
Surrounds - Polk Monitor 50
Sub - Klipsch SPL 120
Nice to see what everyone else has. I have been considering upgrading the fronts to start to swing them to surrounds to move the polks as surround rears.


----------



## RayD8R

Greetings from Colorado, I'm RayD8R.

New Sam 8k series 55" 4k
New Onkyo TS-XR393 5.2
New Jamo S803 5.0; 2X S803, 2X S801, + S81C
New Elac SUB-1010
Used from previous system Onkyo 8" self powered down firing sub, soon to be replaced (maybe).

I'm looking to add 2 towers for my fronts, juggling between Jamos S809 (or S807, possibly even S805s only because they match my current 5.0 system which I'm happy with and because if funds allow, I'd like to add the Atmos heights, put my S803s as the surrounds {possibly with another pair of Atmos heights?}), Klipsch R-610F, Dayton Audio T652 (AIR?), BIC America Venturi DV64, or something comparable. I'm looking at other options because the Jamos just took a HUGE price jump. I found a set for just under $400 but it's a single pair on a common site and I don't know if they will still be there tomorrow. Any suggestions/recommendations are welcome, however please keep in mind my budget is low, $400 MAX and I'm not what most would probably consider a true "audiophile" but I've been listening to music all my life, I'm almost 50 and I enjoy good sound over sheer volume. I'm a basshead, I enjoy almost the full rock spectrum, most EDM/EBM, Reggae, etc. Lots of stoner rock, fuzz, doom metal, etc. Anything with heavy bass, good bpm, rhythm, melody, flow..., a bit of rap/hip hop if it's not too stupid, etc etc, yada yada. I'm also going to be replacing the old Onkyo subwoofer on the lower sub out connection and not sure how that works or what I should get. I don't seem to hear much coming from that sub the way I have it now, but it was my only sub with my previous system; Onkyo TS-XR353 + retail Onkyo 5.1 box store system hand me down and it pounded pretty good so I am not entirely sure what the deal is with it now, it hasn;t suffered any possible damage through the swap/upgrade process? If I do figure out how to get more out of that subwoofer channel I'm considering either another 8" or 12" (one size up or down from my 10" elac) or matching with another 10" elac if I should be convinced that having different size subwoofers isn't a good idea? I'm only going that route because I feel that it would give more of a diverse sound spectrum to the system as a whole, but that's just my sense of thought and I realize I can be off. I'm 90% music oriented, I only have a TV for certain occasions; kick a$$ movie or show, company, and because I felt like a weirdo when I didn't have one and people would ask me why lol. And I do know that most music tracks aren't recorded or mastered for surround but I haven't heard any that sound bad however I do usually switch to "stereo" mode on the receiver when I'm just jamming tunes. 

So to sum up my queries for advice;
1. Suggestions for $250 to $400 towers considering my Jamo 5.0?
2. Can I have front and rear Atmos?
3. Can I get more from my lower/2nd subwoofer channel?
4. Am I better off with different size subwoofers, or should they match?


----------



## sigpig

RayD8R said:


> So to sum up my queries for advice;
> 1. Suggestions for $250 to $400 towers considering my Jamo 5.0? Airmotiv T-Zero+ Pair Floorstanding Tower Loudspeakers
> 2. Can I have front and rear Atmos? *No, that AVR can only process a 5.2 setup.*
> 3. Can I get more from my lower/2nd subwoofer channel? *Yes. It would even out the bass throughout your room. A second identical sub would be best.*
> 4. Am I better off with different size subwoofers, or should they match? *See above.*


----------



## RayD8R

Awesome, thanks for the response, info, and link. I like the specs on those towers and I like my Elac subwoofer so that makes things easier and not needing 2 pairs of Atmos speakers definitely saves money for the towers.


----------



## TurboManTheSecond

Does anybody know what the name of this speaker is?


----------



## RayD8R

TurboManTheSecond said:


> View attachment 3110807
> Does anybody know what the name of this speaker is?


Junk


----------



## sportguypro

My setup is a few years old:

Speakers: 

DRIVERS: 
2 X PMC DB1i

CENTER CHANNEL: 
PMC DB1MCi Center Speaker

SURROUND: 
2 x PMC Wafer 1

SUB: 
Velodyne -Digital Drive Series DD10 BG 10"


Pre-processor: 

Parasound A51 Amplifier
Parasound A21 Amplifier
Parasound C1 Controller

Projector:

SIM2 Grand Cinema 1080P

Screen:

Screen Innovations - 7 Series Black Diamond 92" Fixed Projector Screen

All speakers are hidden except the surround speakers. 
We are getting new furniture hence why it's empty.


----------



## Spawn101

sportguypro said:


> My setup is a few years old:
> 
> Speakers:
> 
> DRIVERS:
> 2 X PMC DB1i
> 
> CENTER CHANNEL:
> PMC DB1MCi Center Speaker
> 
> SURROUND:
> 2 x PMC Wafer 1
> 
> SUB:
> Velodyne -Digital Drive Series DD10 BG 10"
> 
> 
> Pre-processor:
> 
> Parasound A51 Amplifier
> Parasound A21 Amplifier
> Parasound C1 Controller
> 
> Projector:
> 
> SIM2 Grand Cinema 1080P
> 
> Screen:
> 
> Screen Innovations - 7 Series Black Diamond 92" Fixed Projector Screen
> 
> All speakers are hidden except the surround speakers.
> We are getting new furniture hence why it's empty.
> 
> View attachment 3112076
> View attachment 3112077
> View attachment 3112079
> 
> View attachment 3112080
> View attachment 3112081


I love seeing builds like this! Very elegant, simply gorgeous! You'll have to post some more photos when the new furniture is in.


----------



## yustr

The LRS arrived yesterday 😁. Here's a pic of the initial setup.


----------



## Spawn101

So here's my low"er"/ mid-budget build. As of right now, a number of pieces are being reused or repurposed from my prior system that I used for over two decades. A number of my "new" components were purchased used on the local classifieds or as "clearance" or "sale" items. As my system evolves, I hope to update these items as well.

This is a large basement area that was "finished" when we purchased the home. This led to some creative thinking to make the vision come to life. We consider it an entertainment room more than a home theater. Everything done to the room to this point (paint, building materials, all furniture and electronics) has cost well below the $10k mark. All labor has been preformed by myself and family.

I'm extremely happy with the way everything has come out and hope that it shows that you don't have to be ultra rich to have, what I feel, is an extremely nice and fantastic sounding area.

Display:
Samsung Q6 82inch (Black Friday sale)
Sony UBP800 4K Blu Ray player (also used as CD player, Black Friday sale)

AVR and "amplifier":
Denon AVR4500h (Black Friday sale)
Onkyo TX DS898 (my old AVR repurposed as amp to power 6 surround channels)

Speakers:
Chane ARX A5rx towers (purchased used)
Chane ARX A2rx-c center (purchased used)
Chane A4.5 front heights (just released, purchased new)
Polk FXi500 bi/dipole surrounds (from my previous system)
Polk RTi 25 rear surrounds (from my previous system)
JBL C61 in-ceiling rear Atmos Speakers (Found on classifieds but new condition)
2x SVS PB 2000 subwoofers (one came as part of the package deal with the Chane Speakers, other was purchased during SVS clearance sale)
Polk PSW450 subwoofer (from previous system, used mid-room, reverse phase to reinforce surrounds)































The center speaker is off in the picture above, but has been fixed. I installed the front heights over the weekend and didn't notice that I had not recentered it until after I took the photo.


----------



## joeh4384

That room looks very nice. I wish I had a nice basement theater/pool room but my house is on a crawlspace.


----------



## Spawn101

joeh4384 said:


> That room looks very nice. I wish I had a nice basement theater/pool room but my house is on a crawlspace.


I replied to the wrong thread at first.
Thank you. We're extremely lucky to have the space.


----------



## sportguypro

Spawn101 said:


> I love seeing builds like this! Very elegant, simply gorgeous! You'll have to post some more photos when the new furniture is in.


Absolutely!
Will do.


----------



## sportguypro

Spawn101 said:


> So here's my low"er"/ mid-budget build. As of right now, a number of pieces are being reused or repurposed from my prior system that I used for over two decades. A number of my "new" components were purchased used on the local classifieds or as "clearance" or "sale" items. As my system evolves, I hope to update these items as well.
> 
> This is a large basement area that was "finished" when we purchased the home. This led to some creative thinking to make the vision come to life. We consider it an entertainment room more than a home theater. Everything done to the room to this point (paint, building materials, all furniture and electronics) has cost well below the $10k mark. All labor has been preformed by myself and family.
> 
> I'm extremely happy with the way everything has come out and hope that it shows that you don't have to be ultra rich to have, what I feel, is an extremely nice and fantastic sounding area.
> 
> Display:
> Samsung Q6 82inch (Black Friday sale)
> Sony UBP800 4K Blu Ray player (also used as CD player, Black Friday sale)
> 
> AVR and "amplifier":
> Denon AVR4500h (Black Friday sale)
> Onkyo TX DS898 (my old AVR repurposed as amp to power 6 surround channels)
> 
> Speakers:
> Chane ARX A5rx towers (purchased used)
> Chane ARX A2rx-c center (purchased used)
> Chane A4.5 front heights (just released, purchased new)
> Polk FXi500 bi/dipole surrounds (from my previous system)
> Polk RTi 25 rear surrounds (from my previous system)
> JBL C61 in-ceiling rear Atmos Speakers (Found on classifieds but new condition)
> 2x SVS PB 2000 subwoofers (one came as part of the package deal with the Chane Speakers, other was purchased during SVS clearance sale)
> Polk PSW450 subwoofer (from previous system, used mid-room, reverse phase to reinforce surrounds)
> 
> View attachment 3112163
> View attachment 3112164
> View attachment 3112165
> View attachment 3112166
> 
> 
> The center speaker is off in the picture above, but has been fixed. I installed the front heights over the weekend and didn't notice that I had not recentered it until after I took the photo.


Very nice room layout! I like the two-tone wall and the pool table is a great addition to the space. I also like where you placed the speakers.


----------



## Spawn101

sportguypro said:


> Very nice room layout! I like the two-tone wall and the pool table is a great addition to the space. I also like where you placed the speakers.


Thank you very much. Rooms like yours were a huge influence on the work we did. I wanted to build accent panels for below the chair-rail and give it more of a look like you have, but the wife decided against it. My daughter had been experimenting with sponge painting, so we let her do the lower part of the room. There's three different colors down there with a marble type look. It's very nice looking in person, but hard to make out in photos.

I can't wait to see the new furniture in your room! 
Thanks again


----------



## sigpig

yustr said:


> The LRS arrived yesterday 😁. Here's a pic of the initial setup.
> View attachment 3112140
> View attachment 3112140


How do the different-shaped decanters affect the backwave? Does it make a difference after each pour? lol
Beautiful setup!


----------



## Mantis10

Def Tech Mythos ST and 10's with 2 Velodyne DD-10 Plus subwoofers


----------



## Briansmachine

ssabripo said:


> There have been so many requests for people to try to see what other AVSers have, and many who would like to audition speakers, that I started a frappr group for AVS speaker owners....
> 
> 
> so please, join and post your setup, so that others can see and maybe one day audition and share experiences in your area:
> 
> frappr.com
> 
> *IMPORTANT NOTE:* This is *NOT* to turn into any debates or brand promoting or flaming wars, or it will be closed ASAP.
> 
> 
> This is merely to provide a useful tool for folks to be able to see where others are in case they would like to audition something before buying or to share experiences and/or thoughts


Rti a9's, csi a6 center, Andrew Jones bookahelf's and two 140 watt subs with vsx-31 and crown cts 4200.


----------



## Briansmachine




----------



## RickD1225

Mantis10 said:


> Def Tech Mythos ST and 10's with 2 Velodyne DD-10 Plus subwoofers
> View attachment 3113322


Nice setup and you gave those nice towers room to breathe, good for you!


----------



## Ryan Statz

Briansmachine said:


> Rti a9's, csi a6 center, Andrew Jones bookahelf's and two 140 watt subs with vsx-31 and crown cts 4200.
> View attachment 3114535


Oh dear lord, get that CC off of the floor, and put it on top of the cabinet.


----------



## Maddmaster

Mythos ST and ST-L Towers


----------



## PixelPusher15

Nick V said:


> Within the next week or so, I'll be installing some Monitor Audio SoundFrame SF2 3-way on-wall "art speakers" for our multi-use open concept living room system. This is also a demo system for my custom integration company. They'll be flanking a "framed" 65" Samsung the Frame TV, and they'll be tied into Control4 and Roon, powered by a NAD CI720 amp. I like that you can aim the concentric midrange/tweeter assembly to adjust the imaging, and that it's a proper 3-way design!
> 
> * this is not my picture, I'll post pics after the install


Did you ever get these installed? I keep seeing people wanting speakers like these for the WAF approval and I'm wondering how good they are in pracrtice.


----------



## Nick V

PixelPusher15 said:


> Did you ever get these installed? I keep seeing people wanting speakers like these for the WAF approval and I'm wondering how good they are in pracrtice.


Well, I don't have them installed in their final location yet. It requires fishing some wires and a bunch of messing around.

I do currently have them set up in my desktop sytem. They sound pretty good out of the box, and significantly better after taking a series of measurements and running Roon Convolution filters.










Long story short, the Monitor Audio SF2's are not going to cut it for the main "Great Room" system, but I'm going to install them in the dining area for dinner music / entertaining.

To get more technical: I have them EQ'd to a preference curve boosing the lows significantly (compared to how they generally fall off below 80Hz) then high passing them aggressively at 35Hz @30dB/octave which works great playing them at low volumes (and because of their sealed design), but it falls apart when I push the volume. They'll be fantastic for the dining/kitchen area, and they won't need a sub at the volumes I'll be playing them at (with the boosted low end).

For the main "great room" system, I'm going to step it up to something with a similar concept (Art Speakers), but much larger, and capable of serious SPLs. I'll be pairing them (and crossing them over to) a pair of dual 10" in-wall subs. It'll be a strictly 2 channel system for casual TV/Sports/Movies and Music. Call it a seriously high performance "lifestyle" system. I might try to do a pair of the JL Fathom 13" in-wall subs instead, but I'm having a hard time getting dealer access to the JL line as they're kind of "protected" in my area, and my company is fairly new.

Artcoustic SL 12-6









James QX 1020a (x2)









Edit: Having said all that, I think most sane people would be blown away by the performance of the Monitor Audio SoundFrames (even in a main system). Just keep in mind that compared to something similarly priced (say a pair of KEF LS50), you're leaving some performance on the table to get that on-wall, hidden wires, art speaker aesthetic. It's definitely nice to have that option though.


----------



## Nick V

Maddmaster said:


> Mythos ST and ST-L Towers
> View attachment 3114911


Sorry, I just have to ask... you're not really using 2 pairs of main speakers and 2 center channel speakers at the same time are you?


----------



## Maddmaster

Nick V said:


> Sorry, I just have to ask... you're not really using 2 pairs of main speakers and 2 center channel speakers at the same time are you?


At times I do when I really want to get loud. Most of the time I just use the ST-L towers. As far as the center’s it depends on what I’m listening too.


----------



## Nick V

Maddmaster said:


> At times I do when I really want to get loud. Most of the time I just use the ST-L towers. As far as the center’s it depends on what I’m listening too.


You may have heard this before, but you might want to look into something called comb filtering. You're generally going to get significantly worse sound quality by having two speakers reproducing the exact same signal. You generally end up with big peaks and nulls in the frequency response. Also, the drivers from the two different speakers are at different distances to your ear which causes issues as well. 

You'd be far better off purchasing a single center channel and a single set of towers with higher efficiency if you're looking to play louder (and maintain the highest possible sound quality).


----------



## PixelPusher15

What he said ☝


----------



## Maddmaster

Nick V said:


> You may have heard this before, but you might want to look into something called comb filtering. You're generally going to get significantly worse sound quality by having two speakers reproducing the exact same signal. You generally end up with big peaks and nulls in the frequency response. Also, the drivers from the two different speakers are at different distances to your ear which causes issues as well.
> 
> You'd be far better off purchasing a single center channel and a single set of towers with higher efficiency if you're looking to play louder (and maintain the highest possible sound quality).


That’s true but only in some situations. I would have thought the same thing. The times we’re looking to just be crazy loud and just have big fun sound quality goes out the window. The towers actually compliment each other. Def Tech tamed the ST-L highs compared to the ST. Depending on the music genre dictates which pair I run. They both have their own identical power amps. I really had the ST towers setup to demo for a friend that wanted to buy them. His money situation changed so he had to pass up on the deal. I never took them back down. The centers I use to have going the same time. I disconnected the one on the floor. It’s just a spare now. There were times I’d get cancellation effects and phasing problems.


----------



## Perfect_Pint

Hey. Not new the the forum but not been on here for years and forgot username. Anyways...

I have Elac Debute 2 Center and D6 bookshelfvs in the 7.2.4 home theatre and pair of Elac UB5's in the lounge. 

Honestly i not happy with either pair of Elac's. Find them dull and missing in the midrange and they and not good without a subwoofer. Only reason I bought them was I sold all my audio gear before moving to the UK to Canada and wanted to try something different. Elac was well reviewed so bought some. 

Miss my Monitor Audio BX2's.


----------



## Jose

Dali MS4/CS4/JL Audio F112
Excuse the lousy photographing skill.


----------



## Yuri B

Polk Audio LSIM707, LSIM706, LSIM702X. Denon x3300w, Parasound P6 Preamplifier, Parasound A21+ amplifier, Teac CD-P650, Sony ubp80ux, SMSL SU-9 DAC, Nvidia Shield Pro, SVS PB2000.


----------



## Rick88

I'm strictly a 2 channel guy these days. I currently own 3 pair of speakers.

My new Chane L3 monitors that I've owned for a week and love.


















The also recently purchased Wharfedale Diamond 11.2 in great looking rosewood.


















And my beloved JBL S38.


----------



## Yamaki

I'm mostly a 2-channel music guy but I do enjoy some TV & Movie watching as well.

My setup is pretty simple. McIntosh & Aerial Acoustic make a great combination for music listening.


----------



## danzilla31

Hey had to jump in on this thread

For my left center and right 3 RBH SV-831R

Surrounds RBH SV-661W on wall speakers

Atmos: heights 4 in ceiling Paradigm Elite CIE80IW

Subs RBH SV-1212PR and RBH SV-1212NR


----------



## Wally_br

Here is my setup in the family room.

TV - 85" Sony 900H (Costco calls is X 90CH)
Sonos Arc
Sonos Sub











Home Theater:

I had a lot of help from this forum to figure out the front stage and room orientation in this thread (Help with upgrading my in-wall speakers)

Thanks again everyone for your help.

Projector: Sony VPL-HW45ES
Receiver: Pioneer SC-95
Amp for 2 channels not processed by Receiver : TBD
Center: Wharfedale 4.C (White)
L/R: Wharfedale 4.3 (White)
Surround: Def Tech DI 5.5LCR
Rear Surround: Def Tech DI 5.5LCR 
Atmos: RSL c34E x 4
Sub: SVS-PB-1000 X 1

Room Colors:

Projector screen wall: We decided not to get a dedicated screen at this point
Sherwin-Williams High Reflective White SW-7757 (High Reflective White SW 7757 - White & Pastel Paint Color - Sherwin-Williams)

Rest of the Walls: 
Sherwin-Williams Iron Ore SW-7069 (Iron Ore SW 7069 - Neutral Paint Color - Sherwin-Williams)

Ceiling: 
Sherwin-Williams Tricorn Black - SW-6258 (Tricorn Black SW 6258 - Neutral Paint Color - Sherwin-Williams)

My wife did note that the white speakers reflect some light and may be next time we go with a darker color. 

Before and after pics of the room to give you an idea of the lighting with default builder paint and the final room.

















After:

Depending on how bright the image on the screen is, the carpet reflects some light. Instead of painting only the portion of the wall where the image lands with "High Reflective White" and painting the rest of that wall with Iron Ore, I wanted to leave the whole wall White. During dark scenes (star wars images below) you won't notice that the rest of the wall is white, but for brighter scenes (like in the cartoons below) you will.


----------



## RayD8R

RayD8R said:


> Greetings from Colorado, I'm RayD8R.
> 
> New Sam 8k series 55" 4k
> New Onkyo TS-XR393 5.2
> New Jamo S803 5.0; 2X S803, 2X S801, + S81C
> New Elac SUB-1010
> Used from previous system Onkyo 8" self powered down firing sub, soon to be replaced (maybe).
> 
> I'm looking to add 2 towers for my fronts, juggling between Jamos S809 (or S807, possibly even S805s only because they match my current 5.0 system which I'm happy with and because if funds allow, I'd like to add the Atmos heights, put my S803s as the surrounds {possibly with another pair of Atmos heights?}), Klipsch R-610F, Dayton Audio T652 (AIR?), BIC America Venturi DV64, or something comparable. I'm looking at other options because the Jamos just took a HUGE price jump. I found a set for just under $400 but it's a single pair on a common site and I don't know if they will still be there tomorrow. Any suggestions/recommendations are welcome, however please keep in mind my budget is low, $400 MAX and I'm not what most would probably consider a true "audiophile" but I've been listening to music all my life, I'm almost 50 and I enjoy good sound over sheer volume. I'm a basshead, I enjoy almost the full rock spectrum, most EDM/EBM, Reggae, etc. Lots of stoner rock, fuzz, doom metal, etc. Anything with heavy bass, good bpm, rhythm, melody, flow..., a bit of rap/hip hop if it's not too stupid, etc etc, yada yada. I'm also going to be replacing the old Onkyo subwoofer on the lower sub out connection and not sure how that works or what I should get. I don't seem to hear much coming from that sub the way I have it now, but it was my only sub with my previous system; Onkyo TS-XR353 + retail Onkyo 5.1 box store system hand me down and it pounded pretty good so I am not entirely sure what the deal is with it now, it hasn;t suffered any possible damage through the swap/upgrade process? If I do figure out how to get more out of that subwoofer channel I'm considering either another 8" or 12" (one size up or down from my 10" elac) or matching with another 10" elac if I should be convinced that having different size subwoofers isn't a good idea? I'm only going that route because I feel that it would give more of a diverse sound spectrum to the system as a whole, but that's just my sense of thought and I realize I can be off. I'm 90% music oriented, I only have a TV for certain occasions; kick a$$ movie or show, company, and because I felt like a weirdo when I didn't have one and people would ask me why lol. And I do know that most music tracks aren't recorded or mastered for surround but I haven't heard any that sound bad however I do usually switch to "stereo" mode on the receiver when I'm just jamming tunes.
> 
> So to sum up my queries for advice;
> 1. Suggestions for $250 to $400 towers considering my Jamo 5.0?
> 2. Can I have front and rear Atmos?
> 3. Can I get more from my lower/2nd subwoofer channel?
> 4. Am I better off with different size subwoofers, or should they match?


Ok, I did a little digging and came up with a sweet deal on the Jamo S-809 package that includes the pair of those, an S-83 center, a pair of S-801 surrounds, and the Jamo J-10 subwoofer.
In my living room, which is quite small, I now have the pair of S809 towers, I swapped out the S-81 from the previous system for the S-83 that came with them, I've turned the S-803 into my rear surrounds, and replaced the Elac 1010 subwoofer with the Jamo J-10 and WOW! I am no longer interested in Atmos as I don't watch much TV. I'm mainly a music man.
BUT! Now I have 2 pairs of S-801 (total of 4) an S-81 center, 2 Elac 1010 subwoofers, and a second pair of Jamo S-809 towers because UPS damaged the first pair and the place I ordered them from was satisfied with the photos for the exchange but didn't want the damaged pair shipped back, they told me to either keep them for spares or get rid of them.
I live in a small one bedroom apartment and I'm now overloaded with speakers. I have the second pair of S-809s, the S-81 center a pair of the S801s and one of the Elac subs with my former TX-SR 353 in my bedroom for the time being just so that I'm getting some use out of them. I have had real bad experiences trying to sell anything on Facebook, Craigslist, etc. I have an Ebay seller account but not getting any hits at $595 for the entire load of stuff that's not in my living room and I really don't think I want to go any lower on the price because that's a lot of equipment, it's all in either new in box or like new condition and that's how much I spent on the S-809 system so it would basically pay for that and all I'd have into my system would be a little over $500, audio only, not counting the TV.
Do you guys think that's an unreasonable amount to ask for: NIB S-801, Like new S-801, Like new S-81, NIB Elac 1010, Like new Elac 1010,Like new with very minor cosmetic blemishes S809 and Mint Onkyo TX-SR 353?
I do realize that that's more speakers than the receiver can use but it does support a second zone, or there's the option of selling the extra speakers to get some money back on the system. Anyway, if I'm out of line at that price, I guess I'll just have a second system in my room.
Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## Zerofox0070

My setup consists of a mission 73c center acoustic solutions av120 mk2 as front speakers and Gale 3030 as surrounds and Gale gold monitors as atmos channels and a kef psw 2500 subwoofer and a marantz sr5010 as the receiver and as a display a hisense 50 inch 4K hdr tv


----------



## limar Carleon

Front Speaker- Sonus Faber Cremona M
Surround Speakers - Canton Vento 820 
Back Surround Speaker- Bose 701
Subwoofer- Mirage 100 & Jamo subwoofer
AV Receiver - Denon avr 3802
cd player Linn Unidisk 1.1
Pre Amplifier - Linn Majik Control
Power Amplifier - Linn Majik 2100


----------



## KenM10759

limar Carleon said:


> Front Speaker- Sonus Faber Cremona M
> Surround Speakers - Canton Vento 820
> Back Surround Speaker- Bose 701
> Subwoofer- Mirage 100 & Jamo subwoofer
> AV Receiver - Denon avr 3802
> cd player Linn Unidisk 1.1
> Pre Amplifier - Linn Majik Control
> Power Amplifier - Linn Majik 2100


Well, at least pictures of the Sonus Faber speakers?


----------



## darthray

Wally_br said:


> Here is my setup in the family room.
> 
> TV - 85" Sony 900H (Costco calls is X 90CH)
> Sonos Arc
> Sonos Sub
> 
> 
> View attachment 3123012
> 
> 
> Home Theater:
> 
> I had a lot of help from this forum to figure out the front stage and room orientation in this thread (Help with upgrading my in-wall speakers)
> 
> Thanks again everyone for your help.
> 
> Projector: Sony VPL-HW45ES
> Receiver: Pioneer SC-95
> Amp for 2 channels not processed by Receiver : TBD
> Center: Wharfedale 4.C (White)
> L/R: Wharfedale 4.3 (White)
> Surround: Def Tech DI 5.5LCR
> Rear Surround: Def Tech DI 5.5LCR
> Atmos: RSL c34E x 4
> Sub: SVS-PB-1000 X 1
> 
> Room Colors:
> 
> Projector screen wall: We decided not to get a dedicated screen at this point
> Sherwin-Williams High Reflective White SW-7757 (High Reflective White SW 7757 - White & Pastel Paint Color - Sherwin-Williams)
> 
> Rest of the Walls:
> Sherwin-Williams Iron Ore SW-7069 (Iron Ore SW 7069 - Neutral Paint Color - Sherwin-Williams)
> 
> Ceiling:
> Sherwin-Williams Tricorn Black - SW-6258 (Tricorn Black SW 6258 - Neutral Paint Color - Sherwin-Williams)
> 
> My wife did note that the white speakers reflect some light and may be next time we go with a darker color.
> 
> Before and after pics of the room to give you an idea of the lighting with default builder paint and the final room.
> 
> View attachment 3123033
> View attachment 3123034
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> Depending on how bright the image on the screen is, the carpet reflects some light. Instead of painting only the portion of the wall where the image lands with "High Reflective White" and painting the rest of that wall with Iron Ore, I wanted to leave the whole wall White. During dark scenes (star wars images below) you won't notice that the rest of the wall is white, but for brighter scenes (like in the cartoons below) you will.
> 
> View attachment 3123040
> View attachment 3123050
> View attachment 3123051
> View attachment 3123041
> View attachment 3123042
> View attachment 3123043


Great work on your Theater room, and also that you choose darker color for the walls having a front projector

Just a few tips to improve your sound, since you have went through a great amount of work already;

The first one is cheap or even free to do, other than your time;
- You need to angle up your Center Speaker a little, since it sit directly on the floor and much lower than your tower. Here some simple instruction that only require to be done one step at the time, for not looking confusing;

*-First, go get yourself a cheap laser pointer, a flat one if possible.
-Then put-it on top of one of your main (does not matter which one, since they are both the same height).
-Point at your listening area.
-Put a piece of tape to mark the position.
-measure with a ruler the distance from the top of the speaker to the center of the tweeter.
-Go back to your piece of tape at your listening area and subtract that distance going down.
-Put a new piece of tape and remove the first one.
-Now do the same for the center speaker with a little difference.
-First measure the distance from the top of the center speaker to the center of the tweeter.
-Go back to your main listening area.
-Remember piece of tape **#2*
*-now take the distance from the top of your center to the center of tweeter and go up from the piece of tape **#2** to that distance.
-put piece of tape **#3** , and piece of tape **#2** can be remove if you like, since it was the distance of your main tweeter.
-put the laser pointer on top of your center
-adjust angle until the light hit that piece of tape (**#3** ).
Now you're done, all tweeters should hit the main listening position at the same height(for the main listening position)."
Also, Make sure your center speaker is sticking out of the cabinet by about an inch.
Sound reflection from the edge of a cabinet can play havoc on your sound.*

The second one, will be expensive and can be done over a period of time;

- You need a much bigger sub, or two for that room. Since there is no way a single SVS PB-1000 or even two, can do a proper job for your room size requirement.

While I do not know how long you have purchase your PB-1000, SVS have generous return or exchange program. I would look seriously into a single PB-4000 for now, while keeping in mind a second one will be require in the future.

Darth


----------



## Wally_br

darthray said:


> Great work on your Theater room, and also that you choose darker color for the walls having a front projector
> 
> Just a few tips to improve your sound, since you have went through a great amount of work already;
> 
> The first one is cheap or even free to do, other than your time;
> - You need to angle up your Center Speaker a little, since it sit directly on the floor and much lower than your tower. Here some simple instruction that only require to be done one step at the time, for not looking confusing;
> 
> *-First, go get yourself a cheap laser pointer, a flat one if possible.
> -Then put-it on top of one of your main (does not matter which one, since they are both the same height).
> -Point at your listening area.
> -Put a piece of tape to mark the position.
> -measure with a ruler the distance from the top of the speaker to the center of the tweeter.
> -Go back to your piece of tape at your listening area and subtract that distance going down.
> -Put a new piece of tape and remove the first one.
> -Now do the same for the center speaker with a little difference.
> -First measure the distance from the top of the center speaker to the center of the tweeter.
> -Go back to your main listening area.
> -Remember piece of tape **#2*
> *-now take the distance from the top of your center to the center of tweeter and go up from the piece of tape **#2** to that distance.
> -put piece of tape **#3** , and piece of tape **#2** can be remove if you like, since it was the distance of your main tweeter.
> -put the laser pointer on top of your center
> -adjust angle until the light hit that piece of tape (**#3** ).
> Now you're done, all tweeters should hit the main listening position at the same height(for the main listening position)."
> Also, Make sure your center speaker is sticking out of the cabinet by about an inch.
> Sound reflection from the edge of a cabinet can play havoc on your sound.*
> 
> The second one, will be expensive and can be done over a period of time;
> 
> - You need a much bigger sub, or two for that room. Since there is no way a single SVS PB-1000 or even two, can do a proper job for your room size requirement.
> 
> While I do not know how long you have purchase your PB-1000, SVS have generous return or exchange program. I would look seriously into a single PB-4000 for now, while keeping in mind a second one will be require in the future.
> 
> Darth


Darth,

Thanks for the details on aligning the speakers. I knew I had to angle up the speakers, but I didn't realize that there exists a test as simple as you described.

Regarding the sub, yeah I realize it's not sufficient for the room. The PB-1000 is almost 5 years old now. I used it in my old house and it's what I have right now. I have been told that 2 PB-2000s would be good. I'll look into the PB-4000. Not sure how soon I can get it though. I just purchased a Emotiva Bas-X A3 to drive the front three in my 7.1.4 setup, so not sure my wife would approve any extra purchased any time soon. 

Thanks again


----------



## Nick V

darthray said:


> Great work on your Theater room, and also that you choose darker color for the walls having a front projector
> 
> Just a few tips to improve your sound, since you have went through a great amount of work already...
> 
> - You need a much bigger sub, or two for that room. Since there is no way a single SVS PB-1000 or even two, can do a proper job for your room size requirement.
> 
> While I do not know how long you have purchase your PB-1000, SVS have generous return or exchange program. I would look seriously into a single PB-4000 for now, while keeping in mind a second one will be require in the future.
> 
> Darth


Sorry, I'll just add that if you're enjoying your system as it is (Very Nice!), that subwoofer can be absolutely sufficient. The requirements for your system are determined by your use and your needs, not by strangers on a forum. 

If you're looking to hit reference level peaks @ 20Hz, then Darth is correct, but if you're just looking to enjoy movies and TV with your friends and family, there are no requirements to meet the demands of us hardcore forum dwellers. Enjoy your beautiful system. 

FYI, those Wharfedale speakers are very impressive, here are a couple pictures of a 5.2.4 Immersive multi-purpose media room/theater that I installed for a client last week with the Wharfedale Evo's. FYI, for this system I recommended a pair of KEF Kube 12 subwoofers, but the client opted for a pair of KEF Kube 10's instead, and he's extremely happy with the finished product. FYI, the pictured IsoAcoustics ISO-430 stand is great for angling a Center Channel speaker.


----------



## Wally_br

Nick V said:


> Sorry, I'll just add that if you're enjoying your system as it is (Very Nice!), that subwoofer can be absolutely sufficient. The requirements for your system are determined by your use and your needs, not by strangers on a forum.
> 
> If you're looking to hit reference level peaks @ 20Hz, then Darth is correct, but if you're just looking to enjoy movies and TV with your friends and family, there are no requirements to meet the demands of us hardcore forum dwellers. Enjoy your beautiful system.
> 
> FYI, those Wharfedale speakers are very impressive, here are a couple pictures of a 5.2.4 Immersive multi-purpose media room/theater that I installed for a client last week with the Wharfedale Evo's. FYI, for this system I recommended a pair of KEF Kube 12 subwoofers, but the client opted for a pair of KEF Kube 10's instead, and he's extremely happy with the finished product. FYI, the pictured IsoAcoustics ISO-430 stand is great for angling a Center Channel speaker.
> 
> View attachment 3125867
> 
> View attachment 3125868



Thanks for the feedback Nick. Yeah, so far we're happy with the system as a whole and the sub we have. I upped the volume knob on the sub a bit compared to the old house. Also, the sub is a foot from the couch, so that helps.

The pics above are beautiful. I like the wood finish. I love my white ones, but up very close, you can tell it's painted wood, and I am not looking forward to when and if the paint peels off.


----------



## darthray

Wally_br said:


> Darth,
> 
> Thanks for the details on aligning the speakers. I knew I had to angle up the speakers, but I didn't realize that there exists a test as simple as you described.
> 
> Regarding the sub, yeah I realize it's not sufficient for the room. The PB-1000 is almost 5 years old now. I used it in my old house and it's what I have right now. I have been told that 2 PB-2000s would be good. I'll look into the PB-4000. Not sure how soon I can get it though. I just purchased a Emotiva Bas-X A3 to drive the front three in my 7.1.4 setup, so not sure my wife would approve any extra purchased any time soon.
> 
> Thanks again


Thanks, I am glad my micro guide to angle up a Center speaker was of help.

A mini laser pointer, can also be a great tool when you angle-in your speakers. By using-it either on the inside or outside of a cabinet, as long both the left and right one use the same side. To verify both speakers are the same distance to the MLP when trying different tow-in option. In my original set-up, I use it for all my speakers. Mains first, then the side surrounds follow by the rear ones.

When it come to upgrade, I like to take baby steps where lots of patience is require to keep the Wife on your good side. Patience is your best friend in this hobby, it is not a race but a destination.

Before upgrading to Atmos/DTS:X and 4K, it took me 5 years for doing some research and saving my money for it. Since not only I needed 4 more speakers, my AVP and projector needed to be replace. I also needed to get one more amp for those ceiling speakers. Then a few years later, I decided to also upgrading my subs that took 2 years.

Darth


----------



## Nick V

Nick V said:


> Well, I don't have them installed in their final location yet. It requires fishing some wires and a bunch of messing around.
> 
> I do currently have them set up in my desktop sytem. They sound pretty good out of the box, and significantly better after taking a series of measurements and running Roon Convolution filters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Long story short, the Monitor Audio SF2's are not going to cut it for the main "Great Room" system, but I'm going to install them in the dining area for dinner music / entertaining.
> 
> To get more technical: I have them EQ'd to a preference curve boosing the lows significantly (compared to how they generally fall off below 80Hz) then high passing them aggressively at 35Hz @30dB/octave which works great playing them at low volumes (and because of their sealed design), but it falls apart when I push the volume. They'll be fantastic for the dining/kitchen area, and they won't need a sub at the volumes I'll be playing them at (with the boosted low end)...


I did get the Monitor Audio SoundFrame SF2's set up in their final location (dining room firing into the kitchen). I'm still waiting on the custom "frameless" art grilles that I ordered, but I'm very happy with them for casual listening in the kitchen/dining area. They're being powered by a NAD CI720 BluOS enabled amp playing mostly through Control4's BluOS integration and Roon.


----------



## 9474494

Refinished Tekton Ulfberhts - Light Gray w/ Gel Stain streaks. First time I'm liking the speakers w/out the grills as the darkened color from the Gel Stain is less shocking in contrast w/ black drivers. Filled the holes for the grill covers and thought to share ... Also seen are dual 4-10s in the wild:


















In case you're wondering why .... the entertainment is in an open floor space. Behind me are matching cabinets finished the same way:


----------



## sigpig

^^^The WAF is STRONG in this one...


----------



## Ryan Statz

sigpig said:


> ^^^The WAF is STRONG in this one...


It looks good, but I may have gone with something that was closer to the tones of the TV cabinet or leather couches (so a nice walnut)


----------



## darthray

sigpig said:


> ^^^The WAF is STRONG in this one...






Ryan Statz said:


> It looks good, but I may have gone with something that was closer to the tones of the TV cabinet or leather couches (so a nice walnut)


You got it all wrong, it is an excuse for the wife to get new furniture to match the kitchen

Darth


----------



## Darrenrahilly

Home theater. 
Denon avr-x4000 and California audio labs cd player
Fronts are meadowlark kestrel hotrods 
Center is jbl stage a125c 
Surrounds are micca b42x 
Sub is dayton audio titanic mkii 10" 
Bedroom has 
Nad receiver and amp. Cd player 
Allison sevens and a jbl sub165


----------



## daveinhb

I have JBL L7s main, an S Center, PRIOIIIs side and L3s rear. Just add an SVS PB1000PRO for sub. HK Citation 22 running the L7s off Marantz SR5014.


----------



## EMTAdam

Def Tech BP 9080x fronts
Def Tech CS-9060 center
Def Tech SR-9080 rears
4x Sonance 6.5 in ceilings for Atmos 
2x Bic PL 200-II 12's 

Samsung 82" Q80R for daytime viewing/casual tv watching
Epson UB 5050 for movie watching 
136" Daylite screen
Denon x4500h
PS5
Apple 4k TV


----------



## Sneakerz4me

EMTAdam said:


> Def Tech BP 9080x fronts
> Def Tech CS-9060 center
> Def Tech SR-9080 rears
> 4x Sonance 6.5 in ceilings for Atmos
> 2x Bic PL 200-II 12's
> 
> Samsung 82" Q80R for daytime viewing/casual tv watching
> Epson UB 5050 for movie watching
> 136" Daylite screen
> Denon x4500h
> PS5
> Apple 4k TV


How do you like the SR 9080s?


----------



## gallantus

Revel


----------



## EMTAdam

Sneakerz4me said:


> How do you like the SR 9080s?


I have no complaints at all about them. Previously I was using my old BP 8040's as my rear surrounds. The SR 9080's definitely create more of a "surround" effect if that makes sense? I did find that after Audysessy calibration, the trim levels on them were set way down to like -14db. I wasnt hearing much from them, so boosted them all the way up to +1db. Holy cow... Now it literally sounds like the (name object) is flying around my room crystal clear.


----------



## Sneakerz4me

EMTAdam said:


> I have no complaints at all about them. Previously I was using my old BP 8040's as my rear surrounds. The SR 9080's definitely create more of a "surround" effect if that makes sense? I did find that after Audysessy calibration, the trim levels on them were set way down to like -14db. I wasnt hearing much from them, so boosted them all the way up to +1db. Holy cow... Now it literally sounds like the (name object) is flying around my room crystal clear.


Thank you for the info. I appreciate it. I'll be sure to check my levels after running audyssey


----------



## Nick V

Sneakerz4me said:


> Thank you for the info. I appreciate it. I'll be sure to check my levels after running audyssey


For the record, there are very few who would recommend running your surrounds 15dB hot.


----------



## EMTAdam

Nick V said:


> For the record, there are very few who would recommend running your surrounds 15dB hot.


Do you mean +1 hot? Im not 100% familiar with the term "hot". After calibration, my LCR and 4 atmos were all trimmed at -1db. But for some reason the rears were -14, basically turned off by audysessy. No idea why, other than maybe the distance to listening position. My MLP is only 2 feet from the back wall where they are mounted. I heard every other speaker perfectly, except for those rears. I could start to hear them around -8db, and clearly hear them around -3db. When they got to +1 is where i felt they sounded the best. But... (shrug)


----------



## sigpig

EMTAdam said:


> Do you mean +1 hot? Im not 100% familiar with the term "hot". After calibration, my LCR and 4 atmos were all trimmed at -1db. But for some reason the rears were -14, basically turned off by audysessy. No idea why, other than maybe the distance to listening position. My MLP is only 2 feet from the back wall where they are mounted. I heard every other speaker perfectly, except for those rears. I could start to hear them around -8db, and clearly hear them around -3db. When they got to +1 is where i felt they sounded the best. But... (shrug)


That's easily explained if your Audyssey microphone wasn't perfectly vertical on a stand of some sort. I see no issue with what you are doing.


----------



## EMTAdam

sigpig said:


> That's easily explained if your Audyssey microphone wasn't perfectly vertical on a stand of some sort. I see no issue with what you are doing.


It was tilted back a bit as I had it on the provided cardboard stand sitting on the middle seat.


----------



## sigpig

EMTAdam said:


> It was tilted back a bit as I had it on the provided cardboard stand sitting on the middle seat.


That might have caused it to register you rear channels as being too loud. There are a few threads on how to properly tweak your Audyssey settings, bue all agree that using a boom-mic stand provides a better platform. Keeping the mic vertical is mandatory.


----------



## Ryan Statz

EMTAdam said:


> It was tilted back a bit as I had it on the provided cardboard stand sitting on the middle seat.


You gotta make sure that the mic is level - it leaning back is more than likely why the AVR set the trim to -14dB as @sigpig mentioned. I'd re-run Audyssey with the mic leveled rather than just boost the trim up to +1. The measurements will be different, and Audyssey will EQs those speakers differently when the mic isn't leaning towards them.

I'd also look into getting a mic stand with a boom arm instead of using the provided cardboard, which is notoriously bad for measurements. Doing those things will without a doubt improve your Audyssey results.


----------



## Nick V

EMTAdam said:


> Do you mean +1 hot? Im not 100% familiar with the term "hot". After calibration, my LCR and 4 atmos were all trimmed at -1db. But for some reason the rears were -14, basically turned off by audysessy. No idea why, other than maybe the distance to listening position. My MLP is only 2 feet from the back wall where they are mounted. I heard every other speaker perfectly, except for those rears. I could start to hear them around -8db, and clearly hear them around -3db. When they got to +1 is where i felt they sounded the best. But... (shrug)


If the rear speakers are MUCH closer to the listening position than the front L/C/R (which isn't uncommon, and sounds like exactly what's happening here) and also if the rear speakers have higher sensitivity than the front L/C/R and are also closer to the MLP, you could see trim like that (which would be correct).

I'm not sure whether or not Audyssey was run correctly, but adjusting the Audyssey calibration levels by +15dB doesn't fall under typical best practices. Some people like bumping the subwoofer trim up a few dB (maybe even up to +6dB isn't uncommon), maybe the center channel +1 or 2 dB (to increase dialog intelligibility), Overhead channels maybe a dB or two. These would be fairly standard post-calibration trim adjustments that come down to personal preference (to a certain extent). Bumping the surrounds +15dB (From -14 to +1) is a different story altogether.



sigpig said:


> That's easily explained if your Audyssey microphone wasn't perfectly vertical on a stand of some sort. I see no issue with what you are doing.


I think you'd be better off starting with a "clean" calibration rather than justifying +15dB manual trim adjustments. I would definitely try some troubleshooting by running Audyssey again and verifying the results.


----------



## Sachb

Fronts (L/R): Elac B6.2 Debut 2.0
Center: Elac C6.2 Debut 2.0
Surrounds (L/R): Elac OW4.2 Debut 2.0
Atmos Top firing (L/R): Boston Acoustics A23

Demo:


----------



## RBhifi

I've just recently upgraded my L-C-R from Klipsch RB-61 ll's (L&R) and Klipsch RC 62 ll (C) all to PSA MT110-M's. My surrounds are still Polk FXi A4 that are rotated 90° so the main tweeter and woofer are pointed down at a 45°. Subwoofers are still SI SQL-15's in both of my ported DIYSG KUDA 15 enclosures. 😉..🍻


----------



## Benny3822

I just finished my upgrade I did have the pioneer elite sc-07 polk audio rti A9 front A3 rear fsxia6 side center csi a6. Center with 2 polk 600 pro down fleeing subs ok here's the upgrade. Denon Avc-8500 h. And. 2 emotiva amps Martin logan 60xt towers 35xt rear. 15i sides motion. 50xt center 4i heights 4 elac dolby atmos and svs prime elevation for vocie of god 2 svs 1000 pro subs. Now I have to get a dac because the denon flagship is only 16 bit. Dac even if you plug it in on the front HDMI cable its still 16 bit so I'm looking at the bluesound 2i. Music streamer if anybody has a better suggestion I'm all ears thanks


----------



## darthray

Nick V said:


> For the record, there are very few who would recommend running your surrounds 15dB hot.


Wow, way overcook in my book
I can see by +1-3dB, just like the DEQ option does. For increasing the bass level by 2.2dB on top of your bass level boost for preference, and the surrounds by +1 for every 5dB below the MV of the reference calibration point.



EMTAdam said:


> Do you mean +1 hot? Im not 100% familiar with the term "hot". After calibration, my LCR and 4 atmos were all trimmed at -1db. But for some reason the rears were -14, basically turned off by audysessy. No idea why, other than maybe the distance to listening position. My MLP is only 2 feet from the back wall where they are mounted. I heard every other speaker perfectly, except for those rears. I could start to hear them around -8db, and clearly hear them around -3db. When they got to +1 is where i felt they sounded the best. But... (shrug)


The easiest way to explain Hot, it mean after your calibration results. Boosting the results by a certain number of Decibel (dB), as an example for your Atmos speaker having a result of -1dB. Increasing your trim level on your AVR to +2dB, would be running them 3dB hot.

From what I know, the maximum trim level on Audyssey is only -12dB for the subs. And honestly don't know what is the limit of the speakers one, therefore your very close sitting arrangement could be the reason for having such lower value after your calibration.

At the end, the only thing that matter is what you prefer.

Darth


----------



## GLBright

Just replaced my Infinity Compositions Overture 3s with these babies - Dunlavy SC-IVs. Unique speakers that sound much smaller than they are.


----------



## Dunnie

805s .. using my XBR A9F as a center for now.

B&W DB2D Sub

Totem Dreamcatchers in the rear ... these little guys blow me away.


























Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jltbalt1

Dunnie said:


> 805s .. using my XBR A9F as a center for now.
> 
> B&W DB2D Sub
> 
> Totem Dreamcatchers in the rear ... these little guys blow me away.


Nice setup.  I Just purchased a B&W ASW608 sub for my music streamer in the den, paired with two Totem Sky bookshelf speakers. I'm using Totem Forest Signature Towers with a Totem Model-1 Signature center for the front sound stage in my main 5.2 home theater system, and Totem Sky Towers for my TV upstairs. Love Totem. I know B&W speakers are among the best too! Love your McIntosh setup. I use an MC205 power amp to power my home theater system, and I have the M5 turntable too. People don't give McIntosh enough love!


----------



## sigpig

jltbalt1 said:


> People don't give McIntosh enough love!


Because most people simply can't afford it. There are WAY more value-for-dollar amps that measure better, don't need tubes, don't heat your home better than your furnace, and have next to zero downtime. yes, I know that McIntosh makes non-vacuum-tube amps, but when an amp costs more than the above-average HT (by AVS standards) SYSTEM...


----------



## jltbalt1

sigpig said:


> Because most people simply can't afford it. There are WAY more value-for-dollar amps that measure better, don't need tubes, don't heat your home better than your furnace, and have next to zero downtime. yes, I know that McIntosh makes non-vacuum-tube amps, but when an amp costs more than the above-average HT (by AVS standards) SYSTEM...


Well…I,guess I’m lucky because I don’t have any of the issues you mention with my McIntosh equipment. I have heard other competitors amps and processors and I simply like the sound of the McIntosh better. I’ve also had people question my judgement because I do not use any room correction software even though my Anthem processor includes ARC Genesis. (And yes, I have played with and tweaked ARC many times.) The bottom line is I simply trust what my ears tell me; I choose my equipment based on what sounds best to me. It’s worked so far. Thanks!


----------



## sigpig

jltbalt1 said:


> Well…I,guess I’m lucky because I don’t have any of the issues you mention with my McIntosh equipment. I have heard other competitors amps and processors and I simply like the sound of the McIntosh better. I’ve also had people question my judgement because I do not use any room correction software even though my Anthem processor includes ARC Genesis. (And yes, I have played with and tweaked ARC many times.) The bottom line is I simply trust what my ears tell me; I choose my equipment based on what sounds best to me. It’s worked so far. Thanks!


Please don't get me wrong, if you like what you hear, then that's all that matters.
You see more McIntosh in the dedicated 2-channel sub-forum, but this one is more HT-oriented. Frankly, the $7k MSRP, and the "average" HT at about $2k (including AVR, speakers, and subs), you can see why they don't get recommended that often.

I won't say anything about ARC needing to correct for the Mac's inaccuracies... lol


----------



## Dunnie

sigpig said:


> Because most people simply can't afford it. There are WAY more value-for-dollar amps that measure better, don't need tubes, don't heat your home better than your furnace, and have next to zero downtime. yes, I know that McIntosh makes non-vacuum-tube amps, but when an amp costs more than the above-average HT (by AVS standards) SYSTEM...


Well - i dont know about any of that. I will say i love the sound of my mac stuff... has warm, accurate clean sound. It is pricey ... and I saved up for my gear for about 5 years before ulling the trigger. I dont really like to get into comparrative arguments over gear. But I do like to share my experiences because I love the way my stuff sounds. In particular ... the 805s are astounding to my ear.

With regards to my mac stuff ... I listened to Marantz, Denon and NAD before deciding (i probably should have demo's parasound) Out of the stuff I demo'd the NADM17 V2i Master Series and Mac Stuff stood out to me. The Marantz was in the conversation too ... in the end ... The NAD was a bit too high a tenor for me and Mac stuff sounded almost perfect. The Marantz was pretty sweet too ... but those blue meters got me.

I have to say ... while i love all of my stuff ... one of the MOST SURPRISING aspects of all of this was how well the acoustic glass on my A9F is handling center channel duties ... blows me away.


----------



## sigpig

As I said, as long as you like the sound that's all that matters.

I am firmly in the camp of those who believe that a poer amp should NOT colour the signal in ANY way. Bass management, room correction, and DSP are all essential, IMHO, to producing great sound in-room (AFTER proper positioning, room treatments, etc). I can tell that you're in the opposite camp. Nothing wrong with that, there are many ways to skin a cat. 
I also believe that your speakers make more of an impact on sound reproduction than amplification (and your room has even greater impact); especially if that amplification is ACCURATE. 

Anyways, this thread is for showing off your speakers, not for getting into deep conversations about equipment and preferences. You have four beautiful speakers, and I hope you can get a centre speaker to match your 805s. Those Totems match the finish on your B&Ws almost perfectly - I bet they sound beautiful.


----------



## squared80

Been on these forums for the last year. Finally purchased all of my speakers for a theater that probably won't be done for another year. Below is my 9.2.6 setup. Very excited to hear this!

LCR: (3) Klipsch RF-7 III
FW: (2) Klipsch RP-600M
SS: (2) Klipsch RP-502S
RS: (2) Klipsch RP-600M
TF: (2) Klipsch PRO-180RPC LCR
TM: (2) Klipsch PRO-180RPC
TB: (2) Klipsch PRO-180RPC LCR
Subs: (2) HSU VTF-3 MK5 HP Subwoofers


----------



## Dunnie

squared80 said:


> Been on these forums for the last year. Finally purchased all of my speakers for a theater that probably won't be done for another year. Below is my 9.2.6 setup. Very excited to hear this!
> 
> LCR: (3) Klipsch RF-7 III
> FW: (2) Klipsch RP-600M
> SS: (2) Klipsch RP-502S
> RS: (2) Klipsch RP-600M
> TF: (2) Klipsch PRO-180RPC LCR
> TM: (2) Klipsch PRO-180RPC
> TB: (2) Klipsch PRO-180RPC LCR
> Subs: (2) HSU VTF-3 MK5 HP Subwoofers


Pictures brah .. pleeeease.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## zrdb

I have a lowly 5.1 system-fronts-Cerwin Vega SL-12s, surrounds-Yahama NS6490s, center-cheap little 3 way Dayton Audio unit, subwoofer-BIC F-12-all powered by a Denon AVR-S950H receiver. Some will probably scoff at my system-but hey, it works for me.


----------



## darthray

Dunnie said:


> Pictures brah .. pleeeease.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


+1
Pictures and a short description, are the important thing in this thread



zrdb said:


> I have a lowly 5.1 system-fronts-Cerwin Vega SL-12s, surrounds-Yahama NS6490s, center-cheap little 3 way Dayton Audio unit, subwoofer-BIC F-12-all powered by a Denon AVR-S950H receiver. Some will probably scoff at my system-but hey it works for me.


Not me

Thanks for joining this thread, around here is not how big your system is. 

Since it is more about sharing our system with others, the reason we always like pictures and understand everyone had to start somewhere. No matter how big their system got over the years, that took me a life time to be where I am now like many season posters. 

What really matter is if your happy with-it! If so Enjoy, and if not join the White Rabbit chasing club that require lots of patience/research and money over time. 

Darth


----------



## zrdb

Speaking of which-it took me 35 years to get where I am now. LOL


----------



## darthray

zrdb said:


> Speaking of which-it took me 35 years to get where I am now. LOL


Same here friend, I have started my audio hobby when I was 14 years old. And been upgrading ever since, to get where I am now at 58 years old

Thanks to Gods of Audio, I have a wife that understand my hobby since the last upgrades were very costly

Darth


----------



## cynicaldiogenes

Adding my eBay and budget sourced rigs if the info can help others cobble together a decent Frankenstein system on a family friendly budget.

Family room rig:

Speakers

L/R - HTD Level 3 bookshelf in Macassar Ebony. Version with Kapton tweeter and waveguide. Experimenting with front ports plugged due to placement challenges for WAF approval.

Center - HTD Level 3 center in Macassar Ebony. Experimenting with front port plugged due to placement challenge.

Surround side/rear - Emotiva E2+. Side bipole and rear has rear facing tweeter out of phase. This gives me a nice rear surround field versus straight point source. I still have plenty of directivity on effects but a nice slightly diffuse sound I prefer.

Top front height 
PSB Image S5 bipole bouncing off side and ceiling surfaces. Directional effects are placed with some diffusion added from bipole spread 

Sub
Outlaw LFM-1 Plus keeps pumping and I'll use it until it breaks since it's a nice little extra side table. Added SVS isolation feet so less resonance and almost non existent rattling when the boom drops. Phase at 180 to blend with bookshelves mounted some fair distance away.

Processing
Lexicon RV-6 does the decoding and provides power for side/rear surrounds.

Amp
Lexicon DD-8 drives front stage and heights. Works very well with 8 ohm loads but wouldn't pair with 4 ohm difficult to drive speakers.

Lexicon RV-6 aka Arcam rebadge is a phenomenal decoder/processor and I found a used steal on eBay to add that to the collection. HTD Level 3 center actually has a pretty good timbre match for the bookshelves even though it's a 2-way horizontal MTM. It sounded mismatched until I removed HTD jumpers and connected dual binding posts with speaker wire jumpers. Connecting amp wire to bottom pair of posts seems to have an audible effect on integration with bookshelves. Same mod to Level 3 bookshelves after seeing improvement on center reduction in a slightly nasal quality/boxiness removed. Now the meter level matching is very close to sensitivity spec differences between center/bookshelf and center meshes well with L/R.

I got the HTD Level 3 front set before the recent price hike and love their sound signature in my less than damped room with lots of tile and reflective surfaces. Brighter speakers were a bit much in this room. The Ebony finish got two thumbs up on the WAF side even though they are big enclosures. Imaging is good and extends beyond the box. The sonic signature to my ears is detailed without being fatiguing.

Emotiva surround speakers rock, have modular mode settings and the best wall mount bracket I've ever worked with for surround speaker mounting. I still have two pair of ERD-1s and just added the E2+ when closeout pricing hit.

PSB Images S5s in dark brown - Crutchfield clearance a while back. They work very very well as front height speakers in my room and match the color of the HTD front stage.

Adding secondary man cave rig info later...


----------



## Gyroscopics

Dunnie said:


> Well - i dont know about any of that. I will say i love the sound of my mac stuff...


I love my Mac too (the other Mac). I love using my Mac Mini M1 as headless streamer and player for my music library files which are mostly DSD. I got it $100 off MSRP at Costco. The Mac Mini is connected to a Topping external DAC via USB which then feeds my Parasound HINT which drives a pair of Philharmonic BMR + sealed Rythmik sub.


----------



## squared80

Dunnie said:


> Pictures brah .. pleeeease.


My bad. All I can give you for now are the boxes, which have filled up our dining room (attached). Also have a couple pairs of outdoor Klipsch AW-650's in there. All good on the WAF front... so far. I'll unbox eventually.


----------



## }Fear_Inoculum{

I completely upgraded all of my speakers since January. Bought a 'budget' system in 2015, and when the subwoofer blew up around Christmas time last year, I started looking to upgrade just the subwoofer. It didn't take long to decideto upgrade it all. Fast forward ~6 months and......

Paradigm Premiere 800F Towers
Paradigm Premiere 600C Center 
Paradigm Defiance X12 Subwoofers ×2
KEF Q-150 Side/Rear Surrounds ×4


----------



## squared80

}Fear_Inoculum{ said:


> I completely upgraded all of my speakers since January. Bought a 'budget' system in 2015, and when the subwoofer blew up around Christmas time last year, I started looking to upgrade just the subwoofer. It didn't take long to decideto upgrade it all. Fast forward ~6 months and......
> 
> Paradigm Premiere 800F Towers
> Paradigm Premiere 600C Center
> Paradigm Defiance X12 Subwoofers ×2
> KEF Q-150 Side/Rear Surrounds ×4
> 
> View attachment 3157628


Good for you! It looks like you have an ATS setup, is that right? If so, is there a reason you went with the 600C Center instead of a third 800F Tower?


----------



## }Fear_Inoculum{

squared80 said:


> Good for you! It looks like you have an ATS setup, is that right? If so, is there a reason you went with the 600C Center instead of a third 800F Tower?


At the time I ordered the speakers I wasn't sure how, when, or even if I was going to get and make an acoustically transparent screen work in my HT room. It was just the safer bet to order the 600C, rather than another 800F that I may or may not have been able to use. Talking to several people here, and on another forum, they said that the 600C is an excellent speaker and that I couldn't go wrong getting one. That made the choice easy as well. 

Funnily enough, I ordered the speakers then about a week or so later I found an ATS for a reasonable price on Amazon. I just happened to have 500$ in Amazon gift cards, so I pulled the trigger. The screen arrived the same day the shop I bought my speakers from called to say they were in. 

When I eventually decide to upgrade this system (not for a while if I want to stay married, and I do), I also figured a center channel would be better if I move this to another room or try to sell everything off.


----------



## andy sullivan

5.1 System, Sony STR-DN1050 Receiver, Polk Monitor 70's, Polk CS2, Polk PSW 505, Mirage for the rears.


----------



## rec93

9.2 system:
Front: 2x Monitor Audio Gold 300 (G5)
Center: Monitor Audio Gold C250
Surround: 2x Monitor Audio Silver RX-6
Top Front and Top Rear: 4x Monitor Audio In-ceiling (don't remember model)
Subwoofer: 2x Hsu Research VTF-15H MK2

2.1 system:
Front: 2x Q Acoustics Concept 40
Subwoofer: Hsu Research VTF-3 MK3

Desktop system:
2x Q Acoustics Concept 20

Not in use at the moment:
6x Kef LS50
2x Monitor Audio Silver RX1
Monitor Audio RX Centre
Q Acoustics Concept Center
Polk Audio RTi4


----------



## Zhang Xinglong

Facebook







www.facebook.com





Apple TV > Wemax A300 > Peachtree M24 > SVS SB1000 > 80" XYScreens UST PET HG


----------



## isolar8001

Sharing my RSL paradise....RSL CG25's (Mains). RSL CG5's (Dual Centers). Dual RSL SpeedWoofer10's (Subs). Q Acoustics 3030i's (Surrounds). Aperion Audio MKII Planars (Super Tweeters...pic taken before)


----------



## BigNunz6

Just replaced my 15 year old Paradigm studio 100 v4 with the Focal Kanta 2. Can't even describe the how great they sound right out of the box.
Was worth the 4 month wait to get them.
I do lots of 2ch stereo listening in direct mode though my Marantz 8805 powerd by a Parasound JC5. Im still using the cc690 center for movies and the ADP rears, powered with a Parasound 5250, will most likely get the matching Focal center soon.
Want to give Craig from TheaterMax in NJ a BIG shout out for taking care of myself and my father, he replaced his Aerial 10t's with the Sopra 3s; definitely too big for my room.
Anyone thinking about the Focal Kanta or Sopras I highly recommend giving them a listen.


----------



## sigpig

BigNunz6 said:


> Just replaced my 15 year old Paradigm studio 100 v4 with the Focal Kanta 2. Can't even describe the how great they sound right out of the box.
> Was worth the 4 month wait to get them.
> I do lots of 2ch stereo listening in direct mode though my Marantz 8805 powerd by a Parasound JC5. Im still using the cc690 center for movies and the ADP rears, powered with a Parasound 5250, will most likely get the matching Focal center soon.
> Want to give Craig from TheaterMax in NJ a BIG shout out for taking care of myself and my father, he replaced his Aerial 10t's with the Sopra 3s; definitely too big for my room.
> Anyone thinking about the Focal Kanta or Sopras I highly recommend giving them a listen.


It's amazing how enormous that CC-690 is...


----------



## gbonney

I recently purchased Revel F206’s for our living room area, mated with an older Music Hall Maven integrated. So far so good as I am completely satisfied with the sound. Also getting back into vinyl and playing records from the 1970’s that I haven’t heard in a long time. 
And then after lots of searching bought Revel F35’s from a board member, a Revel c205 center, S16 surrounds and a SVS 3000 micro sub. I just got the system up and operating, calibrated etc, driven by a Marantz SR6015. I have the ability to add one pair of Atmos overhead speakers but that will be later. So far it blows away the 20year old MB Quart system i’ve had forever. Super happy so far but thinking all of these speakers will sound better as they break in.


----------



## audiofan1

BigNunz6 said:


> Just replaced my 15 year old Paradigm studio 100 v4 with the Focal Kanta 2. Can't even describe the how great they sound right out of the box.
> Was worth the 4 month wait to get them.
> I do lots of 2ch stereo listening in direct mode though my Marantz 8805 powerd by a Parasound JC5. Im still using the cc690 center for movies and the ADP rears, powered with a Parasound 5250, will most likely get the matching Focal center soon.
> Want to give Craig from TheaterMax in NJ a BIG shout out for taking care of myself and my father, he replaced his Aerial 10t's with the Sopra 3s; definitely too big for my room.
> Anyone thinking about the Focal Kanta or Sopras I highly recommend giving them a listen.


Nice indeed, I'm paring my 8805 in direct mode with a JC5 for 2/ch and have a hard time justifying the need for a 2/ch pre/amp as it's that good! I did along with the JC5 last October purchase picked up a Gustard Dac A18 due to its use of the AKM 4499 chip which is well implemented. 
I know that's got to be killer 2/ch with Focal's enjoy it!


----------



## sk45

Got a pair of Infinity 162 for fronts. Pair of Infinity R12 Subs. Currently running a Dayton Audio MK442 on it's side as the center speaker (considering an infinity cs263). If so I will use 2 MK442 as rears for now until I get some other rear surrounds.


----------



## valkyrieorion

Dali Menuet SE sitting at my desk. Great sound nearfield or out into the living room . They do really well up close to the wall also which had been a problem for me with various speakers I tried in my current area I have to have my setup. Hopefully I can get a better amp for them once I move and can use them in a dedicated room just for listening.


----------



## darthray

gbonney said:


> I recently purchased Revel F206’s for our living room area, mated with an older Music Hall Maven integrated. So far so good as I am completely satisfied with the sound. Also getting back into vinyl and playing records from the 1970’s that I haven’t heard in a long time.
> And then after lots of searching bought Revel F35’s from a board member, a Revel c205 center, S16 surrounds and a SVS 3000 micro sub. I just got the system up and operating, calibrated etc, driven by a Marantz SR6015. I have the ability to add one pair of Atmos overhead speakers but that will be later. So far it blows away the 20year old MB Quart system i’ve had forever. Super happy so far but thinking all of these speakers will sound better as they break in.


Revel are excellent speakers.

Regarding the break in period, it is just an older urban myth that won't go away. The period for the surround part of your speaker, and the spider part of the piston that make your transducer move in and out. Only require an hour at normal volume, to play properly. The rest is all about this new speaker sounding different, compare to your previous one and let you getting use to the way they sound  

Many shady very expensive cable maker, use that excuse for not having to deal with return. And some even say, it will require 100 hours before achieving their full potential. A cable is cable, as long it is proper quality and sufficient gauge for the your need it does not require any break in period.

Darth


----------



## blkjk262

Greetings all!!! 
I currently have two pairs of Bose 901's (Series IV & VI)
pair of AR TSW-110
Cerwin Vega AR-15


----------



## ross

KEF107's bought in 1989. Woofers reconed in 2015. Still sound just terrific.


----------



## KenM10759

ross said:


> KEF107's bought in 1989. Woofers reconed in 2015. Still sound just terrific.


Pictures!!


----------



## blank_dota2

Magnepan 1.7i, and soon Wharfedale Evo 4.2. Lastly ordered a pair of Aperion 6T. If Tekton delivers my Pendragons that will be also another pair. As for headphones I have Hifiman Arya (selling), HD650, DT880, HD 599 SE, and Beyer Custom Studio cans. IEMs are Moondrop Aria and Blessing2usk.


----------



## kcspence

Recent HT room upgrade to SVS:

Ultra Tower mains, Ultra Center, Prime Tower surrounds, Dual PB-1000 Pro subs


----------



## darthray

blank_dota2 said:


> Magnepan 1.7i, and soon Wharfedale Evo 4.2. Lastly ordered a pair of Aperion 6T. If Tekton delivers my Pendragons that will be also another pair. As for headphones I have Hifiman Arya (selling), HD650, DT880, HD 599 SE, and Beyer Custom Studio cans. IEMs are Moondrop Aria and Blessing2usk.





kcspence said:


> Recent HT room upgrade to SVS:
> 
> Ultra Tower mains, Ultra Center, Prime Tower surrounds, Dual PB-1000 Pro subs


Pictures?

Darth


----------



## shivaji

Some cool speaker set-ups being posted, but as stated above- how about some pics?


----------



## Ryan Statz

Hoping that this is my near-final setup configuration:



















I only say near-final because I know there's a few tweaks to be made (the brand new area rug needs to be flattened a bit more), but it's pretty much there. Hand-built audio rack, console stand and centre channel speaker stand. Not pictured are the Q150 surrounds, and barely in frame are the Wharfedale EVO 4.2s flanking the KEF Q750s that I need to fine-tune the placement. The Neat Motive 3s on top of the Q750s are only there because I have no place for them anywhere right now. I just added my Emotiva BasX A3 amp after sitting in a box while things were being built.


----------



## Docfoster

Hello!
I'm based in Gloucester, UK.
Enjoying the forum, but feeling a bit inferior here as my system is merely 2.1.
It's largely DIY, and primarily used for 2 channel music. BUT, paired with my InFocus projector, it does get regular run-outs as an AV system.

My main speakers are DIY jobbies using 10 inch dual concentric Monacor SP-310CX drivers.









They cross over at 75Hz to a DIY bass cab built around a Dayton Audio SD315A-88 dual voice coil (so used so that it can accommodate both stereo channels).









I won't call it a "sub" as it's powered from the main Class A stereo amp, and the crossover is a "proper" ;-) caps and inductor physical circuit. So really it's more like a separated bass cab part of the main speakers.










Anyway, happy to be here.


----------



## kilglas

Paradigm Mini Monitors V.5 in home office (for while)
Kef sattelites and Polk Subwoofer in living room.


----------



## darthray

Docfoster said:


> Hello!
> I'm based in Gloucester, UK.
> Enjoying the forum, but feeling a bit inferior here as my system is merely 2.1.
> It's largely DIY, and primarily used for 2 channel music. BUT, paired with my InFocus projector, it does get regular run-outs as an AV system.
> ...
> 
> Anyway, happy to be here.


Don't be, this thread of showing our system to the others. Not one about mine is better than yours, glad to see you posted some pictures since it is what we like to see around here.

Darth


----------



## kilglas

Docfoster said:


> Hello!
> I'm based in Gloucester, UK.
> Enjoying the forum, but feeling a bit inferior here as my system is merely 2.1.
> It's largely DIY, and primarily used for 2 channel music. BUT, paired with my InFocus projector, it does get regular run-outs as an AV system.
> 
> My main speakers are DIY jobbies using 10 inch dual concentric Monacor SP-310CX drivers.
> View attachment 3175055
> 
> 
> They cross over at 75Hz to a DIY bass cab built around a Dayton Audio SD315A-88 dual voice coil (so used so that it can accommodate both stereo channels).
> View attachment 3175056
> 
> 
> I won't call it a "sub" as it's powered from the main Class A stereo amp, and the crossover is a "proper" ;-) caps and inductor physical circuit. So really it's more like a separated bass cab part of the main speakers.
> 
> View attachment 3175057
> 
> 
> Anyway, happy to be here.


By the way, not many people can make its own speakers. So be proud of that...


----------



## ascasuba

Hello all - coming back into this world after many years of work as I’m retiring soon. Currently have a pair of Celestion SL600’s, PSB center (can’t remember the model right off hand), Axiom Audio QS8 bipolars mounted on the rear wall, and a powered HSU Research sub in my Home Theater. A BK Reference 50 A/V System Controller, Forte Audio 4a, BK ST-202, and Marantz MA500U drive the speakers. In my living room I have a stereo setup with Parasound Preamp, Tuner, and Amp driving a pair of Celestion SL6Si’s. We are moving to a smaller home so this will change with the home theater moving into the new living room, the sub being removed, and living room equipment moving to the bedroom. May move the SL6Si’s to the bedroom or use them as surrounds and then will be looking for either small bookshelf speakers for bedroom or surrounds.


----------



## ascasuba

Any advice is welcome as I’ve been out of the loop for a long time.


----------



## KenM10759

ascasuba said:


> Any advice is welcome as I’ve been out of the loop for a long time.


This particular thread isn't really the best place to get such advice. I suggest you create a thread stating your situation, a goal, a budget, and a general location. 

Furthermore, look for local dealers to help and by that I don't mean the big box stores like Best Buy/Magnolia with virtually untrained and usually very inexperienced help.


----------



## ascasuba

Sorry did not mean to solicit advice in this thread. I was just saying hello. I will take your good advice and look at starting a new thread.


----------



## KenM10759

No need to apologize! No harm, no foul.

It's just that you'll get a wider range of opinions and likely more specific experience. The brands that are available to you often depend upon your location and what dealers you may have access to.


----------



## tonydeluce

I have a 5.1 system:

Paradigm Premier 600c + 800f Towers x 4
Rythmik F18 Subwoofer

95% HT use - was going to create a 5.1.4 system but I have the 5.1 so dialed in I am not sure that I will ;-)


----------



## shortstack31489

isolar8001 said:


> Sharing my RSL paradise....RSL CG25's (Mains). RSL CG5's (Dual Centers). Dual RSL SpeedWoofer10's (Subs). Q Acoustics 3030i's (Surrounds). Aperion Audio MKII Planars (Super Tweeters...pic taken before)
> 
> View attachment 3160191


I am curious as to how you have both of those wired up?


----------



## isolar8001

shortstack31489 said:


> I am curious as to how you have both of those wired up?


Tried them first in series and then in parallel....ended up leaving them in parallel. If they were full range I would worry about the impedance drop....since they are crossed at 80hz, i'm not.


----------



## CodyHT

I have a 2.0 system right now as the start if a home theater system

Pair of Klipsch RF7 IIIs
Emotiva BasX PT-100 preamp
Emotiva BasX B-300 amp


----------



## Kalm_Traveler

7.2.4 now, kind of finished topping it off recently but I had 7.1 since 2014

FL C FR SL SR are all Yamaha NS-777 towers
RSL and RSR are Yamaha NS-333 bookshelves mounted high on the back wall
the 4 ceiling Atmos speakers are Yamaha NS-IC800
subs are both HSU VTF15H-mk2

Not impressive compared to a lot of folks on here but I didn't want to go too crazy with gear because the room acoustics are awful here and I'll go balls-to-the-wall with better stuff when I move and have a better room to work with. All things considered I'm happy with these though - especially after finally stepping up to Atmos; on movies that make good use of the ceiling channels it really is immersive way more than I'd expected!


----------



## Dmitriy_SPb

Привет из Питера) Моя система предназначена только для прослушивания музыки. Недавно приобретены акустические системы Audio Physic Sitara 25. Я слушаю музыку с компьютера через ЦАП Teac UD 505 и усилитель Yamaha AS 2200. Это моя первая покупка таких колонок (раньше были активные колонки от производителя Edifier). Разница слишком велика, чтобы сказать в двух словах) Первое, что меня поразило, это очень хорошая детализация звуковой сцены. Слушая музыку, ты как будто медленно читаешь хорошую книгу, в отличие от дешевых комиксов (надеюсь, я достаточно ясно это описал?). По акустическому назначению у меня не очень хорошая комната, но тем не менее впечатляет. Прошу прощения за плохой английский) Это мой дебютный пост. Очень рад присутствовать на этом форуме)


----------



## shivaji

For Audio Physic.


----------



## RickD1225

Welcome to AVSforum, Dmitriy


----------



## Pogre

New speakers! 

I'm always scouring Craigslist looking for a good deal and stumbled across a pair of Ascend Acoustics Sierra 2 bookshelf speakers with RAAL ribbon tweets for $650! Long story short, I sold my Ultra speakers and went full on Ascend Acoustics. I got the Sierra ribbon towers and the matching Horizon center channel and moved the Sierra 2s to surround duty.




























This is my newest toy, another Craigslist find. A RBH SV-1212NR with amp and cables I picked up for $900! I'm using this bad boy nearfield, right behind the main seats.


----------



## Pogre

Docfoster said:


> Hello!
> I'm based in Gloucester, UK.
> Enjoying the forum, but feeling a bit inferior here as my system is merely 2.1.
> It's largely DIY, and primarily used for 2 channel music. BUT, paired with my InFocus projector, it does get regular run-outs as an AV system.
> 
> My main speakers are DIY jobbies using 10 inch dual concentric Monacor SP-310CX drivers.
> View attachment 3175055
> 
> 
> They cross over at 75Hz to a DIY bass cab built around a Dayton Audio SD315A-88 dual voice coil (so used so that it can accommodate both stereo channels).
> View attachment 3175056
> 
> 
> I won't call it a "sub" as it's powered from the main Class A stereo amp, and the crossover is a "proper" ;-) caps and inductor physical circuit. So really it's more like a separated bass cab part of the main speakers.
> 
> View attachment 3175057
> 
> 
> Anyway, happy to be here.


I would love to build a pair of speakers. I'm pretty confident I can handle it if I start out with a simple 2 way design and work up to some 3 way towers as I learn, but the initial outlay with getting all of the tools and workspace is the part that keeps me from starting up.

If they sound good and you're happy with them that's what counts! Lots of folks have 2.1 channel systems 'round these here parts.


----------



## Golfa005

edit


----------



## Golfa005

Pogre said:


> New speakers!
> 
> I'm always scouring Craigslist looking for a good deal and stumbled across a pair of Ascend Acoustics Sierra 2 bookshelf speakers with RAAL ribbon tweets for $650! Long story short, I sold my Ultra speakers and went full on Ascend Acoustics. I got the Sierra ribbon towers and the matching Horizon center channel and moved the Sierra 2s to surround duty.
> 
> View attachment 3178883
> 
> 
> View attachment 3178884
> 
> 
> View attachment 3178885
> 
> 
> This is my newest toy, another Craigslist find. A RBH SV-1212NR with amp and cables I picked up for $900! I'm using this bad boy nearfield, right behind the main seats.
> 
> View attachment 3178886


i am super curious about ascend speakers, how do you like them? what do they compare to or what are they superior to?


----------



## purbeast

Haven't changed my setup since 2012 and have no plans on doing so as my system still kicks ass. Basement has changed a bit since then and I'm visiting here a bit more recently so thought I'd post my stuff in here.

3 JTR Triple 12's for mains.
2 JTR Triple 8's for surrounds.
2 JTR 2400 Captivators for subs.

Powered by:

Denon 4311CI
Europower EP4000










The wifi on my son's Switch stopped working a week or so ago so I have it hardwired with that ghetto yellow cable. I need to figure out if it can be fixed or not.










And here's the other fun part of the room. You can also see one of the surrounds mounted on the wall here too.


----------



## darthray

purbeast said:


> Haven't changed my setup since 2012 and have no plans on doing so as my system still kicks ass. Basement has changed a bit since then and I'm visiting here a bit more recently so thought I'd post my stuff in here.
> 
> 3 JTR Triple 12's for mains.
> 2 JTR Triple 8's for surrounds.
> 2 JTR 2400 Captivators for subs.
> 
> Powered by:
> 
> Denon 4311CI
> Europower EP4000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wifi on my son's Switch stopped working a week or so ago so I have it hardwired with that ghetto yellow cable. I need to figure out if it can be fixed or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's the other fun part of the room. You can also see one of the surrounds mounted on the wall here too.


I can understand why with this JTR system

I do see something missing in your system/room, where is the Star Wars pinball machine

Joke aside, thanks for your pictures. Like many around here, picture/s is what we like to see no matter how big or small the system is for just sharing. 

Darth


----------



## purbeast

darthray said:


> I can understand why with this JTR system
> 
> I do see something missing in your system/room, where is the Star Wars pinball machine
> 
> Joke aside, thanks for your pictures. Like many around here, picture/s is what we like to see no matter how big or small the system is for just sharing.
> 
> Darth


I'm not really a fan of Star Wars (don't dislike it, just nothing special to me or anything) but I am REALLY starting to get the itch for a pinball machine. The only thing holding me back is the cost of them right now. It's ridiculous. When I was a kid i loved World Cup 94 and those things are at least like $3500 for one in decent shape, even more for great shape. I do want to play one locally though before I decide if I do go that route. 

I also saw a new Halloween themed one that is in production right now and it's awesome. I've always been a huge fan of those movies. The only thing, is it starts at $7k lol and goes up to $10k. 

Yeah, that ain't happening!

Thankfully I don't really have a natural home for it either in my space and don't have much room for one, so that is also kind of holding me back.


----------



## grigorianvlad

A proud Revel Performa F228be owner. Upgraded to these from Revel F208. Pics:

































Here is what they sound like:






Have had these for 10 months, thinking of upgrading to Sonus Faber Elipsa. Have no idea if it is worth the time and money. Who has heard both Revels and Sonus Faber side by side?


----------



## Pogre

Golfa005 said:


> i am super curious about ascend speakers, how do you like them? what do they compare to or what are they superior to?


I like them a lot. Enough to replace the 5.1 SVS Ultra system I had. A pair of Ultra towers and 3 Ultra bookshelf speakers, one for the center, is what I had when I found a pair of piano gloss black Sierra 2s on Craigslist for $650. Those retail for $1500 with shipping so I figured worst case scenario I could resell them pretty easy and make a profit.

They're impressive speakers. A knuckle rap test on the bookshelves sounds like you're tapping on a solid chunk of wood. There's definitely more than a marketing gimmick with the bamboo cabs. They're super inert, and the RAAL ribbons are very smooth. They live up to the hype. I liked the S2 books very much, but I'm in a big room, sit ~15 feet from my front stage and like to crank it up pretty good sometimes. I need a speaker that can handle a little more power. 

I went ahead and ordered the Sierra towers and they didn't disappoint. They can fill the room and play as loud as the Ultra towers, minus some bass extension (I cross over to subs so bass extension is a non-issue), and maintain their composure really well. Frankly I was pretty pleasantly surprised. The Ultra towers are a lot of speaker and visually pretty imposing in comparison. The smaller Sierra towers sound just as big and throw out an excellent soundstage. I put them a notch above the SVS Ultra line in sq. I think mostly due to the smoothness of the RAALs, but they use a very good midrange driver also and are very neutral through the whole fr. The Ultras are great speakers, but overall I'd say the Sierras are just a little bit more refined, detailed and accurate. I've seen them compared to some of the offerings at Salk Sound.


----------



## Fordda

msevans said:


> ProAc Response 3


Hi, I am looking at response d2...are you happy with your speakers? Any advice?


----------



## darthray

Since this thread has been slow lately, and posted some pictures before from my Theater thread;
The Chimaera theater

I am presently trying a new configuration, for my subs and Center speaker. Here's some pictures to share;



darthray said:


> Before
> View attachment 3185473
> View attachment 3185474
> 
> 
> After
> View attachment 3185472
> View attachment 3185470
> View attachment 3185466
> View attachment 3185467


Darth


----------



## BigNunz6

I decided to also replace the cc690 with the matching Focal Kanta center and again I was just blown away by the sound difference, not that I wasn't happy with the 690. The clarity in the voices while watching movies is so crisp and well clear i even turned off the Dialog Enhancer which I use to keep on low and sometime even medium for certain movies. Next up I'll be doing the surrounds, maybe a Christmas present to myself.


----------



## Nick V

BigNunz6 said:


> I decided to also replace the cc690 with the matching Focal Kanta center and again I was just blown away by the sound difference, not that I wasn't happy with the 690. The clarity in the voices while watching movies is so crisp and well clear i even turned off the Dialog Enhancer which I use to keep on low and sometime even medium for certain movies. Next up I'll be doing the surrounds, maybe a Christmas present to myself.


Nice system!

I think you'd be happier with the performance of your system if you were able to put the TV on a very short riser and put the center channel directly below the TV with the speaker pulled forwards just over the edge of the stand.


----------



## Ryan Statz

BigNunz6 said:


> I decided to also replace the cc690 with the matching Focal Kanta center and again I was just blown away by the sound difference, not that I wasn't happy with the 690. The clarity in the voices while watching movies is so crisp and well clear i even turned off the Dialog Enhancer which I use to keep on low and sometime even medium for certain movies. Next up I'll be doing the surrounds, maybe a Christmas present to myself.


Nice! But do yourself a huge favour, and put that thing up on top of the cabinet so that it's at least closer to pointing at your ears instead of your feet!


----------



## BigNunz6

Unfortunately putting the CC on top or in front of TV on a stand won't work for my set up and room. Using my Marantz 8805, after calibration it seems to raise the center output more than the left and right speaker which it also did for the 690 and honestly the sound seems seamless for movies and some DD music videos I have on DVD across the front three. I do sit about 17 feet away maybe that helps.


----------



## Ryan Statz

BigNunz6 said:


> Unfortunately putting the CC on top or in front of TV on a stand won't work for my set up and room. Using my Marantz 8805, after calibration it seems to raise the center output more than the left and right speaker which it also did for the 690 and honestly the sound seems seamless for movies and some DD music videos I have on DVD across the front three. I do sit about 17 feet away maybe that helps.


Then at least tilt it upwards towards ear level. At your seating distance, it shouldn't take much of a tilt.


----------



## Zoomer67

Hello everyone ,new guy here👋 . I just run 4 channels in my small tv room (~14'x16'x9') .I'm using JBL HP520s for the front channels and JBL L3s for the rears.Purchased the HPs new on closeout in 1993 from Silo..remember those stores??













Found the L3s locally on eBay back around 2015.Not my pics^^^just wanted to give you an idea of what they looked like.


----------



## Kalm_Traveler

2nd post but this is a different setup... just finished a 5.1 system for my PC for games n such.

Speaker-wise, I went with 4 SVS Ultra bookshelves, an SVS Ultra center, and a single SVS SB3000 subwoofer. It wouldn't beat out the home theater setup but I think these SVS bookshelves sound a little better than the Yamaha NS-777 towers on the HT, and this is my first sealed sub. 100% sealed for music listening. I love the HT's HSU VTF15H-mk2 subs for deep movie bass but they're not tight (I run them both 1 port open for lower extension).


----------



## BigNunz6

Ryan Statz said:


> Then at least tilt it upwards towards ear level. At your seating distance, it shouldn't take much of a tilt.


So I added a 2 inch high speaker isolation platform to raise the speaker and also used 2 solid rubber door stops to tilt the speaker upward about another 1 1/2 inches.. Will do some movie watching tonight.


----------



## Hyfi

Mains are now Fyne Audio F502SPs in Walnut driven by a Luxman 505UXII

Secondary system has Dynaudio Audience 82s driven by VAC pre and a Stratos Amp

3rd system uses JM Labs Tantal 509s driven by a Rotel 1050 Integrated Amp

Office system drives Dynaudio 42s driven by, don't laugh, a Lepai 20x20 / Fubar DAC. Pretty surprising sound

HT system is now a bit cobbled and used to be mostly Dynaudio - Fronts are the Fynes via HT Bypass, Center is Dynaudio, rears are Polks, Sub is a Mirage OM12


----------



## Renegade87

So, I'm currently running a 7 speaker Definitive Technology setup:

Front: Def Tech BP7002 Bipolar SuperTowers (12" SW with 300w amp)
Center: Def Tech C/L/R 2002
Rear: Def Tech BP7006 Bipolar SuperTowers (8" SW with 300w amp)
Rear Surrounds: BP2X Full Range Bipolar Surround

Powered by Emotiva Amps. XPA-2 Gen 2 up front, XPA-5 Gen 2 for everything else. Marantz AV7702mkII Pre-Amp controlling everything.


----------



## darthray

First, Thank You to all of you who have share their system on this thread. 

That said, I still see many folks that do not include some pictures. And is easy to do, even for me been not savvy with technology. A bummer for me and many others, since we like to see pictures and not judge a system.

Darth


----------



## RickD1225

As the saying goes “ pics or it didnt happen”. 😎


----------



## darthray

Been on the subject of pictures, here's my new placement for my subs. Since I posted the previous locations and my system previously, that can always be seen on my Theater link in my signature.















Darth


----------



## Yajirobi1993

darthray said:


> Been on the subject of pictures, here's my new placement for my subs. Since I posted the previous locations and my system previously, that can always be seen on my Theater link in my signature.
> 
> View attachment 3190295
> View attachment 3190292
> 
> 
> Darth


Can you help me out with what these speakers are and what the are worth I don't ven know if the work I have been trying to find a speaker forum that hasn't been dead since the 2000's I have been told they are old school and they don't make them like this anymore I'm not sure if the even work both of the have 4 places you put wires to I think that I called dual voice coils I'm new at this lol but I have Rea that they are worth 1k a piece but I don't beleave it I have tried to sell the for 800 for both and I had no bites so I know they are not worth that much could you help me out if they don't work how can they be fixed if you can please email me [email protected] 
I have attached an image I have two 15s like this anything you could tell me about them would be great can a speaker ever be non fixable hooked them up one time before insold the box they are not blown when you softly push down on them I know you can buy voice coils and all that basically if they don't play are they trash or worth fixing when I hooked them up they were in a raggedy box with 4 wires coming out shirt wires running to the second hook up and two wires coming off each speaker they would not play the system wasn't the problem unhooked from a system that was playing they were in the box and did nothing please help me if you can


----------



## Yajirobi1993

darthray said:


> Been on the subject of pictures, here's my new placement for my subs. Since I posted the previous locations and my system previously, that can always be seen on my Theater link in my signature.
> 
> View attachment 3190295
> View attachment 3190292
> 
> 
> Darth


If you can't help me can you point me in the direction of someone who can emailing me would probably be easier I just signed up and will probably forget this page as soon as I close my browser


----------



## darthray

Yajirobi1993 said:


> Can you help me out with what these speakers are and what the are worth I don't ven know if the work I have been trying to find a speaker forum that hasn't been dead since the 2000's I have been told they are old school and they don't make them like this anymore I'm not sure if the even work both of the have 4 places you put wires to I think that I called dual voice coils I'm new at this lol but I have Rea that they are worth 1k a piece but I don't beleave it I have tried to sell the for 800 for both and I had no bites so I know they are not worth that much could you help me out if they don't work how can they be fixed if you can please email me [email protected]
> I have attached an image I have two 15s like this anything you could tell me about them would be great can a speaker ever be non fixable hooked them up one time before insold the box they are not blown when you softly push down on them I know you can buy voice coils and all that basically if they don't play are they trash or worth fixing when I hooked them up they were in a raggedy box with 4 wires coming out shirt wires running to the second hook up and two wires coming off each speaker they would not play the system wasn't the problem unhooked from a system that was playing they were in the box and did nothing please help me if you can


Look like a car audio speaker, and have no experience with them. If it fried, I would just toss them instead of trying to repair. That said the DIY section, may offer some suggestions.

Darth


----------



## NunoC

Hello,
Please forget the layout, the living room will be arranged in a near future.
This are my Focal Aria 926, Focal Aria 900CC and Focal Aria 906.
That TNF inverted dome tweeter is great.


----------



## Neophyte77

Shimei said:


> Received second Tekton 4-10 a few days ago. Just updating the thread with my completed front sound stage:


I'm curiously interested in this sub. How would you describe the sound of the 4-10 and to what would you compare it?


----------



## 9474494

Neophyte77 said:


> I'm curiously interested in this sub. How would you describe the sound of the 4-10 and to what would you compare it?


Same surface area of an eighteen inch subwoofer but the area is displaced across multiple smaller drivers. Tekton offers larger subs but the smaller arrays are signature for Tekton in MTM arrays.
The large area distributed over smaller drivers results in quicker transients and less bass hang between frequencies.
What I prefer most about the 4-10s are the small vertical footprint.
I haven't checked on the Tekton site but the 6-10 is now offered. If you're considering a pair of 4-10s the 6-10 might be a less expensive alternative.


----------



## Ryan Statz

NunoC said:


> Hello,
> Please forget the layout, the living room will be arranged in a near future.
> This are my Focal Aria 926, Focal Aria 900CC and Focal Aria 906.
> That TNF inverted dome tweeter is great.
> View attachment 3196620
> 
> View attachment 3196621
> 
> View attachment 3196619
> 
> View attachment 3196618


Nice, but I would seriously get those towers onto the floor - having the tweeters that high above ear level isn't doing anything for your overall sound.


----------



## Neophyte77

isolar8001 said:


> Tried them first in series and then in parallel....ended up leaving them in parallel. If they were full range I would worry about the impedance drop....since they are crossed at 80hz, i'm not.


That's pretty interesting, I never would've thought of that!


----------



## Neophyte77

Hi all-

I got in the hobby almost exactly a year ago with the idea of having a 5.1 system. It quickly evolved into 7.2.2... and then a speakers for the bedroom... and then the living room....and some other speakers still in boxes awaiting a home 

In the basement family room is where we have a 7.2.2 mismatched system:

Monolith 465T THX- mains with up-firing atmos drivers
Emotiva C2+ - center
Emotiva E2+ - side surrounds
Emotiva B1+ - rear 
Monolith 15 x2 - subs
I like to enjoy movies around reference. I am fan of the mains and center because they can play loudly without breaking up or breaking a sweat in our 3400+ ft3 basement. 










In the main floor living room 2.2:

JBL 570 x2
JBL 550P x2
I like the compression driver because it seems like it throws sound into room


















Master bedroom: 2.1

Emotiva T-Zero (JBL 530's have been replaced by T0's... no there are not towers on top of a dresser 😉)
Rel HT/1508


----------



## NunoC

Ryan Statz said:


> Nice, but I would seriously get those towers onto the floor - having the tweeters that high above ear level isn't doing anything for your overall sound.


I know. The position of the speakers is very bad. At the moment I don't have space to put them on the floor and as I'm about to buy a AVR and speakers for atmos, and will be re arranging the living room, I'm not really worry.


----------



## twitch54

Revel Studio 2's ..........


----------



## Nick V

twitch54 said:


> Revel Studio 2's ..........
> 
> View attachment 3198548


Heck yeah! I wonder if they'll be releasing a new flaship line to replace, or if it's really just the Be line?


----------



## twitch54

Nick V said:


> Heck yeah! I wonder if they'll be releasing a new flaship line to replace, or if it's really just the Be line?


good question, but if they do it will have to be real something special to trump the Salon / Studio duo IMO !


----------



## darthray

NunoC said:


> Hello,
> Please forget the layout, the living room will be arranged in a near future.
> This are my Focal Aria 926, Focal Aria 900CC and Focal Aria 906.
> That TNF inverted dome tweeter is great.
> View attachment 3196620
> 
> View attachment 3196621
> 
> View attachment 3196619
> 
> View attachment 3196618


Understood

That said your mains tweeter are a few feet's above your center one, that can be very easily corrected for no or a few bucks. As I see it without having the option to put your mains on the floor, due for not having any space. You can do the following;

Move your center about an inch, or 3cm forward to clear the edge of your entertainment center.
The other step would be trying to angle up your center speaker, for the sound be at the same level at your Main Listening Area. That I provide detail instructions if you want them, by either quoting or PM me. To provide them to you.

Darth


----------



## tRidiot

Well, I'm just getting into the hobby. I've had a "home theater" for years that impresses my friends and family, but I know that it isn't a very good one, and I'm looking to get into better sound, output, dynamics, low frequency extension for movie watching, etc. Music is a very distant second. I love music, don't get me wrong, but I don't spend time in my home theater listening.

Here's my current setup:
Denon AVR-X3500H
Infinity Primus PC350 center
Unisound AU265 towers (anyone remember these from ThingFling 10 years ago or more???)
JBL Control 1 Pro-W 5-1/4" 2-Way surrounds mounted behind at ceiling height
Klipsch R-12SW 400W powered sub

New upgrades just ordered:
Klipsch RP-504C center (4 5.25" 2.5-way design)
Klipsch RP-8000F towers
Seaton Submersive HP+ dual 15"

Remaining weak points would be my AVR (only ~100W per channel and my surrounds which are cheap and tiny - but in my room, they sit behind and above the seating area, and can't really be put anywhere else. This is a walkway to the outdoors. Best case scenario is getting some small bookshelf speakers and mounting them there, but they can't be bigger than, say 10" or so. I'll think about those later....


Right now I have to worry about what The Wife is going to say when she sees all this.

😲


----------



## sigpig

tRidiot said:


> Well, I'm just getting into the hobby. I've had a "home theater" for years that impresses my friends and family, but I know that it isn't a very good one, and I'm looking to get into better sound, output, dynamics, low frequency extension for movie watching, etc. Music is a very distant second. I love music, don't get me wrong, but I don't spend time in my home theater listening.
> 
> Here's my current setup:
> Denon AVR-X3500H
> Infinity Primus PC350 center
> Unisound AU265 towers (anyone remember these from ThingFling 10 years ago or more???)
> JBL Control 1 Pro-W 5-1/4" 2-Way surrounds mounted behind at ceiling height
> Klipsch R-12SW 400W powered sub
> 
> New upgrades just ordered:
> Klipsch RP-504C center (4 5.25" 2.5-way design)
> Klipsch RP-8000F towers
> Seaton Submersive HP+ dual 15"
> 
> Remaining weak points would be my AVR (only ~100W per channel and my surrounds which are cheap and tiny - but in my room, they sit behind and above the seating area, and can't really be put anywhere else. This is a walkway to the outdoors. Best case scenario is getting some small bookshelf speakers and mounting them there, but they can't be bigger than, say 10" or so. I'll think about those later....
> 
> 
> Right now I have to worry about what The Wife is going to say when she sees all this.
> 
> 😲


Your AVR should be fine with those speakers and sub.


----------



## NunoC

darthray said:


> Understood
> 
> That said your mains tweeter are a few feet's above your center one, that can be very easily corrected for no or a few bucks. As I see it without having the option to put your mains on the floor, due for not having any space. You can do the following;
> 
> Move your center about an inch, or 3cm forward to clear the edge of your entertainment center.
> The other step would be trying to angle up your center speaker, for the sound be at the same level at your Main Listening Area. That I provide detail instructions if you want them, by either quoting or PM me. To provide them to you.
> 
> Darth


Hello, thank you for your help.
Yes please, i would appreciate some tips.
Moving the center speaker will not be very easy, as it is already very close to the edge of cabinet, and will be more difficult to wto open the door from below.
But the second option to angled up the center speaker will be much appreciated 👍


----------



## Nick V

NunoC said:


> Hello, thank you for your help.
> Yes please, i would appreciate some tips.
> Moving the center speaker will not be very easy, as it is already very close to the edge of cabinet, and will be more difficult to wto open the door from below.
> But the second option to angled up the center speaker will be much appreciated 👍


If you really want to get wild, you could invert the towers and keep the center channel how it is. Floyd Toole does something similar in his home system with his Revels.


----------



## darthray

NunoC said:


> Hello, thank you for your help.
> Yes please, i would appreciate some tips.
> Moving the center speaker will not be very easy, as it is already very close to the edge of cabinet, and will be more difficult to wto open the door from below.
> But the second option to angled up the center speaker will be much appreciated 👍


Hi,

Since you quote me on this thread, I will post those instruction here and was a pleasure to do so . Since it might help others, in the same situation;

*-First, go get yourself a cheap laser pointer, a flat one if possible.
-Then put-it on top of one of your main (does not matter which one, since they are both the same height).
-Point at your listening area.
-Put a piece of tape to mark the position.
-measure with a ruler the distance from the top of the speaker to the center of the tweeter.
-Go back to your piece of tape at your listening area and subtract that distance going down.
-Put a new piece of tape and remove the first one.
-Now do the same for the center speaker with a little difference.
-First measure the distance from the top of the center speaker to the center of the tweeter.
-Go back to your main listening area.
-Remember piece of tape **#2*
*-now take the distance from the top of your center to the center of tweeter and go up from the piece of tape **#2** to that distance.
-put piece of tape **#3** , and piece of tape **#2** can be remove if you like, since it was the distance of your main tweeter.
-put the laser pointer on top of your center
-adjust angle until the light hit that piece of tape (**#3** ).
Now you're done, all tweeters should hit the main listening position at the same height(for the main listening position)."
Also, Make sure your center speaker is sticking out of the cabinet by about an inch.
Sound reflection from the edge of a cabinet can play havoc on your sound.*

While it might look complicated, just print those instructions for not doing this by memory. And follow all the step, one at the time.

Darth


----------



## squared80

darthray said:


> *-First, go get yourself a cheap laser pointer, a flat one if possible.*


I had actually thought of doing this but there are about a billion lasers out there and I couldn't find a cheap one that stayed on without having to hold down a button. Link to a suggestion?


----------



## darthray

squared80 said:


> I had actually thought of doing this but there are about a billion lasers out there and I couldn't find a cheap one that stayed on without having to hold down a button. Link to a suggestion?


Been it has been been years since I did my self, for having all my speakers tow-in or angle up. And do not remember where my old one is, I just did a quick search and found this one and do not know the price these guys ask for it;








Laser Pointer with Stay-On Button


This laser pointer's design frees hands during laser experiments.Small, sophisticated laser pointers produce brilliant beams of light in a multitude of colors that work equally well in daylight and dark. With a sturdy construction and long battery life, the devices permit intermittent to heavy...




ca.vwr.com





I am pretty sure, many other options can be found. 

Darth


----------



## arcspin

Bosch makes good laser distant measure 

BOSCH GLM20 Blaze 65ft Laser Distance Measure With Real Time Measuring https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01CG97GR2/ref=cm_sw_r_awdo_navT_g_NMFHVFSHQDAKRR8D80Z3



Sent from my SM-F926B using Tapatalk


----------



## NunoC

Nick V said:


> If you really want to get wild, you could invert the towers and keep the center channel how it is. Floyd Toole does something similar in his home system with his Revels.
> 
> View attachment 3199235


I could do that, but the top of the speakers has a glass plate and I'm afraid I might break the glass. Is still 25 kg each speaker.


----------



## NunoC

darthray said:


> Hi,
> 
> Since you quote me on this thread, I will post those instruction here and was a pleasure to do so . Since it might help others, in the same situation;
> 
> *-First, go get yourself a cheap laser pointer, a flat one if possible.
> -Then put-it on top of one of your main (does not matter which one, since they are both the same height).
> -Point at your listening area.
> -Put a piece of tape to mark the position.
> -measure with a ruler the distance from the top of the speaker to the center of the tweeter.
> -Go back to your piece of tape at your listening area and subtract that distance going down.
> -Put a new piece of tape and remove the first one.
> -Now do the same for the center speaker with a little difference.
> -First measure the distance from the top of the center speaker to the center of the tweeter.
> -Go back to your main listening area.
> -Remember piece of tape **#2*
> *-now take the distance from the top of your center to the center of tweeter and go up from the piece of tape **#2** to that distance.
> -put piece of tape **#3** , and piece of tape **#2** can be remove if you like, since it was the distance of your main tweeter.
> -put the laser pointer on top of your center
> -adjust angle until the light hit that piece of tape (**#3** ).
> Now you're done, all tweeters should hit the main listening position at the same height(for the main listening position)."
> Also, Make sure your center speaker is sticking out of the cabinet by about an inch.
> Sound reflection from the edge of a cabinet can play havoc on your sound.*
> 
> While it might look complicated, just print those instructions for not doing this by memory. And follow all the step, one at the time.
> 
> Darth


Good morning. Thank you. I will do that.
I will get a lazer point and try that.


----------



## MartinTLL

BP1Fanatic said:


> The right side looks like it's missing a JBL Studio SUB 250P! I like the stepped look you got going on from sub to tv!


Done 

My setup on the picture:
2x Polk Audio RTI7
1x Polk Audio CSi A4 (Center)
2x JBL Arena 170 for surround (back/side)
2x JBL Arena 130 for surround front (Atmos)
2x JBL Studio SUB 250P
1x Yamaha RX-V6A
1x TV PHILIPS 65OLED804/12 (Dolby Atmos, Dolby Vision and HDR10+)

2x Yamaha WX-030 MusicCast (wireless streaming other rooms)
2x Yamaha WXAD-10 MusicCast (wireless streaming other rooms)


----------



## tRidiot

Looks like a pretty good setup, but putting the center on the floor is probably not ideal. Have you considered wall-mounting the TV so you can get it up off the media center and then moving your center channel up there?

<edit> I gotta say, looking at pictures of all of ya'll's setups makes me realize how cluttered and overfull my theater area is. But ours is our main living area, so it accumulates a ton of stuff.


----------



## squared80

MartinTLL said:


> Done
> 
> My setup on the picture:
> 2x Polk Audio RTI7
> 1x Polk Audio CSi A4 (Center)
> 2x JBL Arena 170 for surround (back/side)
> 2x JBL Arena 130 for surround front (Atmos)
> 2x JBL Studio SUB 250P
> 1x Yamaha RX-V6A
> 1x TV PHILIPS 65OLED804/12 (Dolby Atmos, Dolby Vision and HDR10+)
> 
> 2x Yamaha WX-030 MusicCast (wireless streaming other rooms)
> 2x Yamaha WXAD-10 MusicCast (wireless streaming other rooms)


TV needs to go to the wall; the center to the top of the cabinet. Is that the best placement for your subs? Or just where the wife allows them to be.


----------



## MartinTLL

squared80 said:


> TV needs to go to the wall; the center to the top of the cabinet. Is that the best placement for your subs? Or just where the wife allows them to be.


The wife... "our friends can keep their handbags there it's ok!"

Hei, I have no idea where to but second SW and actually want to get rid of both of them from the front, to keep a clean look!

TV on wall. ok no problem. This thing on wall, will give solutions for many problems that i have atm.
Sw-s to where? Where to start anyway, to find the right placement for sws?

1. The idea is but them back to the couch 
2. Make new "cabinet" where have space to both SW + center speaker + all others things. 
Those are my ideas *but the right thing will be or where to start or look right ideas?

Thank you!*


----------



## darthray

tRidiot said:


> Looks like a pretty good setup, but putting the center on the floor is probably not ideal. Have you considered wall-mounting the TV so you can get it up off the media center and then moving your center channel up there?
> 
> <edit> I gotta say, looking at pictures of all of ya'll's setups makes me realize how cluttered and overfull my theater area is. But ours is our main living area, so it accumulates a ton of stuff.


I agree 100%

That said @MartinTLL have the option of trying my previous post (6933), if not willing to putting the center speaker above the TV that would also require been angle down instead of up. 

Darth


----------



## Cheddarhead

darthray said:


> I agree 100%
> 
> That said @MartinTLL have the option of trying my previous post (6933), if not willing to putting the center speaker above the TV that would also require been angle down instead of up.
> 
> Darth


Putting the center above the TV can work as well as below the TV. I use a couple of solid rubber door stops from Lowes to point the speaker down at the main listening position AKA my recliner.


----------



## darthray

darthray said:


> I agree 100%
> 
> That said @MartinTLL have the option of trying my previous post (6933), if not willing to putting the center speaker above the TV that would also require been angle down instead of up.
> 
> Darth





Cheddarhead said:


> Putting the center above the TV can work as well as below the TV. I use a couple of solid rubber door stops from Lowes to point the speaker down at the main listening position AKA my recliner.


Totally agree, either of the position of the center been below or above. Need to be the same to your mains, at your MLP by taking sometime to angle the center it up or down. For a better sound, and very cheap to do


----------



## tRidiot

Got my new Klipsch in this morning - freaking FedEx left 3 giant packages with "Adult Signature Required" sitting unannounced on my front porch - and ran home at lunch to check them out. I only had time to unbox the center channel, but holy CARP that thing is a beast! Klipsch RP-504C, I got it unboxed and plugged in, but didn't bother turning things on to try it out yet. Gonna head home a bit early this afternoon to get the RP-8000F towers hooked up and crank some tunes!


----------



## recoveryone

This is the Familyroom setup 7.2 out of sight are the surrounds and rears Optimus Pro L3's





Here is the Livingroom setup:


----------



## tRidiot

I've gotta clean up all my wiring and theater area. We keep pulling stuff out, adding and changing stuff, then putting stuff back in - it looks like a GD'd rat's nest.


----------



## squared80

tRidiot said:


> Got my new Klipsch in this morning - freaking FedEx left 3 giant packages with "Adult Signature Required" sitting unannounced on my front porch - and ran home at lunch to check them out. I only had time to unbox the center channel, but holy CARP that thing is a beast! Klipsch RP-504C, I got it unboxed and plugged in, but didn't bother turning things on to try it out yet. Gonna head home a bit early this afternoon to get the RP-8000F towers hooked up and crank some tunes!


Love that Klipsch look!

Make sure you spend some time organizing that rat's nest of wires when you get a minute.


----------



## Ryan Statz

MartinTLL said:


> Done
> 
> My setup on the picture:
> 2x Polk Audio RTI7
> 1x Polk Audio CSi A4 (Center)
> 2x JBL Arena 170 for surround (back/side)
> 2x JBL Arena 130 for surround front (Atmos)
> 2x JBL Studio SUB 250P
> 1x Yamaha RX-V6A
> 1x TV PHILIPS 65OLED804/12 (Dolby Atmos, Dolby Vision and HDR10+)
> 
> 2x Yamaha WX-030 MusicCast (wireless streaming other rooms)
> 2x Yamaha WXAD-10 MusicCast (wireless streaming other rooms)
> 
> View attachment 3200273


Please, please, please get that centre channel speaker off of the floor! Either wall mount the TV, or use one of these:









Tabletop TV Stand S Series SG2 40-80 Inch


Shipping from US based warehouses. Enjoy a 2 year guarantee. Shop our Top Table Swivel Universal TV Stand with Mount S Series 40-80 Inch. It's yours in a matter of clicks! There's a reason why this is a top-seller in our store, shop with confidence today!




www.fitueyes.com





and put the centre on top of the TV cabinet. You'd be doing yourself a massive favour.


----------



## MartinTLL

Ryan Statz said:


> Please, please, please get that centre channel speaker off of the floor! Either wall mount the TV, or use one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tabletop TV Stand S Series SG2 40-80 Inch
> 
> 
> Shipping from US based warehouses. Enjoy a 2 year guarantee. Shop our Top Table Swivel Universal TV Stand with Mount S Series 40-80 Inch. It's yours in a matter of clicks! There's a reason why this is a top-seller in our store, shop with confidence today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fitueyes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and put the centre on top of the TV cabinet. You'd be doing yourself a massive favour.


It is 100% right thing what I'm ordering now  
Thank you!
EU price € 90.99 (from Germany)


----------



## Wardog555

Polk audio rtia7 towers. Csia6 center. Rtia1 side surrounds. Definitive technology di5.5r in ceiling speakers. Yamaha Rx v685.


----------



## cwo1984

LCR: JS Audio Custom large bookshelf and horizontal center
Surround: Fluance SXBP2 Bipole
Surround Back: JS Audio small bookshelf
Subwoofer: 15” DVC JS Audio
Receiver: Denon S750H
Sub Amp: NAD 2200


----------



## psyduck103

Just picked up a pair of used Magnapan 3.5r cheap. I an going to wire up a pair of dpdt 100amp knife switches so I can switch between them and my old S8s'. The new version of the Maggies is around $6k these cost me $500 more my speed.


----------



## Maddmaster

Front: DefTech Mythos ST-L
Center: DefTech Mythos Ten
Surround (side and back): DefTech Mythos Gem XL
Front Height: DefTech Mythos Gem XL
Ceiling: TF DefTech DI 8R; TM DefTech DI 8R
Subs: 2-SVS SB16Ultra, SVS SB13 (upgraded Sledge Amp), DefTech Supercube Ref

Vintage 2 ch system: JBL LX55


----------



## tRidiot

psyduck103 said:


> Just picked up a pair of used Magnapan 3.5r cheap. I an going to wire up a pair of dpdt 100amp knife switches so I can switch between them and my old S8s'. The new version of the Maggies is around $6k these cost me $500 more my speed.
> View attachment 3203623


Damn, I wanna know where you got those for $500!

So I can go buy his used Porsche for a grand!


----------



## psyduck103

tRidiot said:


> Damn, I wanna know where you got those for $500!
> 
> So I can go buy his used Porsche for a grand!


I bought them at Hi ON FI Vintage Stereo in Syracuse NY it is a small store that has all sorts of neat equipment. I got an especially good deal on the Maggies because no one in the area was interested in them and shopping is dangerous to their health although they came with the factory box. Also they came with the optional Mye stands that are much stronger than the factory stands. I sat down and listened to 50's and 60's music the first night and they blew me away with how good those early master tapes were. Amazon HD is worth every penny in my opinion. They are power hungry my Adcom mono blocks have to work for a living now.


----------



## psyduck103

Make that shipping is dangerous to their health.


----------



## BigNunz6

arcspin said:


> Bosch makes good laser distant measure
> 
> BOSCH GLM20 Blaze 65ft Laser Distance Measure With Real Time Measuring https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01CG97GR2/ref=cm_sw_r_awdo_navT_g_NMFHVFSHQDAKRR8D80Z3
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-F926B using Tapatalk


----------



## Zoomer67

Yup,that Bosch Blaze mentioned earlier in this thread is awesome^^.The main thing regarding their prices; within a brand,the low priced one is usually just less accurate ..within say 1/2" , where the pricier one is accurate to within 1/16" or 1/32".That's the only difference between them.The Blaze also has a very nice digital level in it,too


----------



## phyton

Hello
My DIY is low cost
system is still under development


)


----------



## shivaji

I dig the look of those open baffle speakers.  Those are also diy? What drivers, what is the frequency response? As well, I am also curious about the gear between the speakers, they look pretty formidable.


----------



## phyton

Sorry for the bad English!
Yes they were DIY too, they were study walls, but I had already dismantled them. The speakers are 12 "broadband (Rockwood DY1256U 12" 8 Ohm Bass Guitar Speaker)for the tweeter Fountek neo CD2, the frequency response for the 2 broadband speakers is 80Hz-10khz, without switching, the speaker got a 5.6 mf capacitor, so up to 20khz the frequency response was nice. first a bandpass and then 2 open subs.Unfortunately I didn't keep the measurements for posterity, but I really liked the dynamic and open sound, maybe the best vocals and instrumental sound I've heard so far.














Megnyitás a Google Fordítóban•

Visszajelzés
*Webes találat webhelylinkekkel*
*Google Fordító*


----------



## phyton

I found 3 more pictures, children's realm


----------



## MUDCAT45

phyton said:


> I found 3 more pictures, children's realm
> 
> View attachment 3206244
> 
> View attachment 3206245
> View attachment 3206246


The absorption panels look to be too thin.


----------



## phyton

MUDCAT45 said:


> The absorption panels look to be too thin.


Are you thinking of that gray card?
It's a painted MDF board and I projected on it.


----------



## Deaf-Forever

psyduck103 said:


> They are power hungry my Adcom mono blocks have to work for a living now.


Ahhh! A fellow appreciator of Adcom. I have an opportunity to pick up a tested and working;

1985 Adcom Monster GFA-7805 5-Channel Power Amplifier 

GFA-7805 SPECIFICATIONS Power Rating (To EIA/CEA-490-A Requirements) 300 Watts continuous average power per channel into 8 ohms at any frequency between 20Hz and 20kHz with all channels driven at less than 1.00% THD. 450 Watts continuous average power per channel into 4 ohms at any frequency between 20Hz and 20khz with all channels driven at less than 1.00% 

So besides being older then dirt, even if/when i need to recap it, will i be in a good position if my original outlay is 6 bills?

Love to hear your thoughts. Probably by PM so I don't stink up this thread any more.


----------



## darthray

Deaf-Forever said:


> Ahhh! A fellow appreciator of Adcom. I have an opportunity to pick up a tested and working;
> 
> 1985 Adcom Monster GFA-7805 5-Channel Power Amplifier
> 
> GFA-7805 SPECIFICATIONS Power Rating (To EIA/CEA-490-A Requirements) 300 Watts continuous average power per channel into 8 ohms at any frequency between 20Hz and 20kHz with all channels driven at less than 1.00% THD. 450 Watts continuous average power per channel into 4 ohms at any frequency between 20Hz and 20khz with all channels driven at less than 1.00%
> 
> So besides being older then dirt, even if/when i need to recap it, will i be in a good position if my original outlay is 6 bills?
> 
> Love to hear your thoughts. Probably by PM so I don't stink up this thread any more.


Same here  

While I no longer use my Adcom amps, since they were the smallest ones (535?) and add many since. I still do use their Adcom ACE 515 power conditioner/protection, even if it is around 30 years old.

Darth


----------



## Nick V

I had an absolute beast of an Adcom for a short time GFA-7807 (300 Watts x7 @ 8 Ohms).

It didn't fit in my media console, so I flipped it and picked up a 3 channel Krell to replace it.


----------



## Vidop

darthray said:


> Same here
> 
> While I no longer use my Adcom amps, since they were the smallest ones (535?) and add many since. I still do use their Adcom ACE 515 power conditioner/protection, even if it is around 30 years old.
> 
> Darth


For my STEREO system, I bought new (30 years ago) an Adcom GFA-545 amp, the Adcom GFP-555 II pre-amp and the Adcom ACE 515 conditioner. I have them hooked to my ESS Heil AMT 1b's (that I bought 42 years ago). All work perfectly after all this time. No problems with them. They still sound great!

Here is an interview with the designer Nelson Pass. His ideas of design for Adcom are quite interesting.









Interview with Nelson Pass


Over the years, some of the best Nelson Pass projects have been featured by Audio Amateur and audioXpress magazines. The A40 power amp article was published in The Audio Amateur, 4/78, and the A75 power amplifier appears in The Audio Amateur 4/92 and 1/93. His other works are posted at...




audioxpress.com


----------



## Masked

My system:

Axiom M80 v3 (L&R mains)
Axiom VP160 v3 (center)
Axiom QS10's (surrounds)
PSA TV2112 (subwoofer)
Denon x3700H (receiver)
Rotel RMB 1095 (power amp)
Samsung TU9000 86" TV
PS5


































MLP is about 13 feet away. But i often pull up a gaming chair like 6 to 8 feet away 😁

It is a 16X12X8 living room. I'm surprised we haven't fallen to the basement yet with how thunderous it gets 😁


----------



## muscles

Still burning in the new speakers but I thought I'd share. 

*Current Equipment list*



77” LG OLED CX
Paradigm Persona 9H 
Paradigm Persona Center
JTR Captivator RS2 x 2
Kaleidescape Strato S 12tb 
Oppo 205
Anthem STR pre
Anthem STR Amp
Anthem AVM70
McIntosh Mi347
McIntosh MT5 
Gold Note DS10+PSU
Gold Note PH10+PSU
BlueSound Node 2i
Martin Logan FX2 surrounds and Atmos
PC with Nvidia RTX3090 
Panamax conditioner x2


----------



## MDJAK

Hi. Hope this is the right place to ask this. I was running Klipsch RF7II as my L&R with one of their centers. They were quite impressive and served me well. I then decided to go with the Cornwall IV and absolutely love them. Voices on music are rock solid dead center and the soundstage they throw is very impressive. I'm now using the RF7II as my rear surrounds. 

Here's my question. I know that JTR subs get a lot of love around here and elsewhere. I am expecting the RS2 to be delivered within a week or so to add to my JL Audio f212 and SVS PB16. I'm very interested in JTR full range Noesis speakers but as they are not sold in stores can't audition them. Anybody here can tell me about the quality of their sound possibly as compared to the Cornwall or other high quality speakers? Are they more brawn than accurate and excellent sound stage speakers? TY. Apologies if my question could have been worded better and more clear. 

Here's a pic of my setup for now.


----------



## Jeff in the D

My Theatre system:
Axiom M80 (L&R mains)
Axiom VP180 (center)
Axiom QS8's (side) 
Axiom QS8's (rear)
Axiom M3's (wide)
Axiom EP800 (subwoofer)
All are v3 except the M3 which are V4

My Living Room 2 Channel System:
Salk Soundscape 8 (with Raal tweeter)


----------



## imagic

Just got the updated KLH Model 5


----------



## KenM10759

Mark Henninger said:


> Just got the updated KLH Model 5


Updated? Was there a change since they were released a couple years back, or do you simply mean these aren't classic KLH from "back in the day"? If a very recent update, what's the change?


----------



## imagic

KenM10759 said:


> Updated? Was there a change since they were released a couple years back, or do you simply mean these aren't classic KLH from "back in the day"? If a very recent update, what's the change?


Just that they are not the classic/vintage, that's all.


----------



## teetertotter

My below signature says it.......


----------



## Steve Huss

Pictures say it better!


----------



## squared80

teetertotter said:


> My below signature says it.......


Not for those who have signatures disabled.


----------



## TeeF

Living room 2 channel system (all 20 years old and sound great):

B&W 603 s2
Adcom GFA-5800 power amp
Adcom GTP-450 tuner 
Adcom GCD-700 CD player

Bedroom HD system:

Pioneer VSX-LX101 receiver
Martin Logan Motion 15 bookshelves
Martin Logan Motion 30 center channel
Martin Logan Dynamo 700 sub
Sony Blu Ray


----------



## darthray

TeeF said:


> Living room 2 channel system (all 20 years old and sound great):
> 
> B&W 603 s2
> Adcom GFA-5800 power amp
> Adcom GTP-450 tuner
> Adcom GCD-700 CD player
> 
> Bedroom HD system:
> 
> Pioneer VSX-LX101 receiver
> Martin Logan Motion 15 bookshelves
> Martin Logan Motion 30 center channel
> Martin Logan Dynamo 700 sub
> Sony Blu Ray


Pictures?

Your system with those old Adcom and speakers, deserve it I still use my old Adcom ACE 515 power conditioner/protection to protect all my electronics, other than my subs and Amps plug directly into the wall on their separate circuit breaker.

Darth


----------



## TeeF

darthray said:


> Pictures?
> 
> Your system with those old Adcom and speakers, deserve it I still use my old Adcom ACE 515 power conditioner/protection to protect all my electronics, other than my subs and Amps plug directly into the wall on their separate circuit breaker.
> 
> Darth


----------



## TeeF

Sorry for the double!


----------



## Sharpshooter91

So about 1 year ago I started my journey to build a much more capable HT system for our living room. Did about 3 months of research before making purchases spread out over 6 months. I've now had everything up and running for 3 months and I have to say I've been blown away by how great it sounds. Had several movie nights with friends over plus lots of private viewing and it's just an awesome experience each time. I bought everything new except for the bookshelf speakers which were lightly used and about 30% off. All told I spent about $11.5k on all audio-related items (many items I bought have already gone up in price since my purchase). Obviously that's a lot of money for some and barely scratching the surface for others. A while ago there was a post going about the 90/10 break even point. I'm not sure where I am on that spectrum but I know that what I have now mops the floor with my old basic 5.1, 10" subwoofer system. And while I could spend way more, I can't see how that would _significantly_ improve what I've currently got with the existing limitations of an active living room with 4 kids. 

My setup:

TV: Vizio P-Series Quantum X 75"

Speakers:
L/R: Paradigm Premier 200B
Center: Paradigm Premier 600C
Rears: Klipsch Synergy S20 (the only speakers I haven't yet replaced)
Heights (4): RSL C34E in-ceiling
Subwoofers (2): PSA TV1512

Receiver: Denon AVR X4700h with Aircom T10 cooling fan
Amp: Emotiva XPA-9 Gen 3
Misc: MiniDSP 2X4HD. Have a Canakit RPi 4 on order to set up ezBEQ

Also, I designed the cabinet myself and had it custom built by a local furniture builder.


----------



## Nick V

Sharpshooter91 said:


> So about 1 year ago I started my journey to build a much more capable HT system for our living room. Did about 3 months of research before making purchases spread out over 6 months. I've now had everything up and running for 3 months and I have to say I've been blown away by how great it sounds. Had several movie nights with friends over plus lots of private viewing and it's just an awesome experience each time. I bought everything new except for the bookshelf speakers which were lightly used and about 30% off. All told I spent about $11.5k on all audio-related items (many items I bought have already gone up in price since my purchase). Obviously that's a lot of money for some and barely scratching the surface for others. A while ago there was a post going about the 90/10 break even point. I'm not sure where I am on that spectrum but I know that what I have now mops the floor with my old basic 5.1, 10" subwoofer system. And while I could spend way more, I can't see how that would _significantly_ improve what I've currently got with the existing limitations of an active living room with 4 kids.
> 
> My setup:
> 
> TV: Vizio P-Series Quantum X 75"
> 
> Speakers:
> L/R: Paradigm Premier 200B
> Center: Paradigm Premier 600C
> Rears: Klipsch Synergy S20 (the only speakers I haven't yet replaced)
> Heights (4): RSL C34E in-ceiling
> Subwoofers (2): PSA TV1512
> 
> Receiver: Denon AVR X4700h with Aircom T10 cooling fan
> Amp: Emotiva XPA-9 Gen 3
> Misc: MiniDSP 2X4HD. Have a Canakit RPi 4 on order to set up ezBEQ
> 
> Also, I designed the cabinet myself and had it custom built by a local furniture builder.
> View attachment 3220803
> 
> View attachment 3220805
> 
> View attachment 3220806
> 
> View attachment 3220807


VERY nice! One small tweak that could improve things is to put the bookshelf speakers on top of the subwoofers on some isolation stands (IsoAcoustics or other). It will widen the angle between the MLP and FL and FR speakers and provide a wider soundstage. Otherwise, very nicely done!


----------



## FLLEngineer

Okay so I have:

Pioneer VSX-LX304 receiver
Martin Logan Motion 50Xi center channel
Two Martin Logan Source hybrid electrostatic (from 2008)
Martin Logan Dynamo 700 sub

I have two Focal 826D speakers coming Monday from Crutchfield. I'm so excited I can't stand it. If I need to replace the center channel I will but I really like my 50Xi.


----------



## sigpig

Nick V said:


> VERY nice! One small tweak that could improve things is to put the bookshelf speakers on top of the subwoofers on some isolation stands (IsoAcoustics or other). It will widen the angle between the MLP and FL and FR speakers and provide a wider soundstage. Otherwise, very nicely done!


I was going to mention the EXACT same thing.


----------



## Ryan Statz

sigpig said:


> I was going to mention the EXACT same thing.


Some 9" - 12" stands would also be good in order to raise the tweeter  in addition to the isolation pads.


----------



## Nick V

Well these IsoAcoustics ISO-155 are what I was thinking of. They're 8.2" tall in their tall setting which should be pretty close to putting the front L/C/R tweeters on an even plane.


----------



## Sharpshooter91

Nick V said:


> VERY nice! One small tweak that could improve things is to put the bookshelf speakers on top of the subwoofers on some isolation stands (IsoAcoustics or other). It will widen the angle between the MLP and FL and FR speakers and provide a wider soundstage. Otherwise, very nicely done!


I thought about that but will wait until the kids are a little older. Something sitting on stands like that is too tempting for them not to try to pull on.


----------



## darthray

@Sharpshooter91 



Nick V said:


> VERY nice! One small tweak that could improve things is to put the bookshelf speakers on top of the subwoofers on some isolation stands (IsoAcoustics or other). It will widen the angle between the MLP and FL and FR speakers and provide a wider soundstage. Otherwise, very nicely done!


Agree, but will add the following. 

Even keeping the bookshelf at their present locations, I would move them forward to be an inch away from the edge of the cabinet and would do the same for the center speaker. 

If it was my system, I would also do like @Ryan Statz suggested. To get some short speaker stand for the Bookshelf's, for the been on top of the subs. Or even better, get stands at the proper height to match the center while still having it forward. 

Darth


----------



## darthray

Sharpshooter91 said:


> I thought about that but will wait until the kids are a little older. Something sitting on stands like that is too tempting for them not to try to pull on.


While my kids are now long gone, none of them ever touch my gears. Now a day, I had and still have some kids (my Cats). While none of them touch my open face speakers, the newer rescue one cannot be corrected to chew only one of many sound acoustic panel. While he previously destroy the foam panel around, my in wall equipment's until making it Cat proof 

Darth


----------



## Ryan Statz

darthray said:


> While my kids are now long gone, none of them ever touch my gears. Now a day, I had and still have some kids (my Cats). While none of them touch my open face speakers, the newer rescue one cannot be corrected to chew only one of many sound acoustic panel. While he previously destroy the foam panel around, my in wall equipment's until making it Cat proof
> 
> Darth


My jerk of a cat is why I keep grilles on my speakers. I would much prefer to not have them


----------



## TeeF

Ryan Statz said:


> My jerk of a cat is why I keep grilles on my speakers. I would much prefer to not have them


Luckily my cats sit on them but have not tried to touch the grills.


----------



## Ryan Statz

TeeF said:


> Luckily my cats sit on them but have not tried to touch the grills.


So far he hasn't touched the speakers, but I know as soon as I make the decision to remove them permanently, he's going to use the speaker as a scratching post.


----------



## sigpig

Diluted vinegar in a spray bottle and good aim will teach any cat to not scratch things...


----------



## Squirreljester

Hello. It's been 15 years since I've built a home theater setup but I'm finally getting back into it.

Receiver: Pioneer Elite VSX-80
Towers: JBL Northridge E100's
Center: JBL Northridge Studio L Series
Surrounds: JBL Northridge E30's
The rest:
Center: JBL Northridge N-Series
6x extras: JBL Northridge N24

I originally started with the N24's that I bought 10+ years ago and have neve never used. I recently found the E100's, L series center, and E30's someone near my was selling as a set, so I pick them up and am now building the system around those.


----------



## darthray

TeeF said:


> Luckily my cats sit on them but have not tried to touch the grills.


Same here, for the drivers on the speakers and now my subs grills  



Ryan Statz said:


> My jerk of a cat is why I keep grilles on my speakers. I would much prefer to not have them


You are talking about grills, and not the cat right?

While none of my speakers, have any grills on them since I prefer the way they look. And was the same with my previous PB13's, all my previous Cats and present ones. Just sat or sleep on the subs, but never on the front three speakers for not been flat. 

I do however have the grills on with my new dual FV18's, due to there height where one of them use it's back leg to get on top of them. Even if I don't see any damage to the grills on the subs after two years or so having them, to see those 18" woofer by having the grills off. I prefer not taking a chance, since I would prefer having a damage grill instead of the woofer. 

Darth


----------



## Ryan Statz

darthray said:


> You are talking about grills, and not the cat right?


haha yes - I would prefer to not have the grilles, but my cat's unpredictable behaviour prevents me from removing them.


----------



## darthray

Ryan Statz said:


> haha yes - I would prefer to not have the grilles, but my cat's unpredictable behaviour prevents me from removing them.


Understood, we had one rescue one that we raise from 10 days old in 2005 that turn out been mix with a wild cat. That needed to be feed with a baby bottle until ready to eat some kibbles, became my wife cat and would attack me for no reason some time

Over the years, many people told me to get rid of him. And always replies, "when you take a animal in, no matter been a dog/bird or cat. It is for their natural life, and provide everything for them no matter if it Love or medical care" just like having some grills on.

I am so glad sticking to my position, since around 6 years ago. Instead of giving my wife a hug by putting his paws around her neck, as he did all the previous years. He started to paws her stomach area and growl, making my wife to get check out where we found out she had cancer in one kidney. That mean big boy, save her life and so glad to have all those battle scars from him to remember him for ever. For detecting this cancer early, requiring having that kidney remove and been cancer free since

Darth

Note: This is in your memory my Big Boy and still miss you a lot.


----------



## RickD1225

Darth, that is a wonderful story. My wife & I are also big animal lovers. Any dog, cat, bird, etc that lands with us enters pet “heaven on earth”.


----------



## Bsmooth

Have older wall mounted Paradigm Atom v3, and currently looking for replacements.


----------



## SePPonos

A pair of Genelec G Three's with Bluesound Node. Had them for 4 years and it would be time to upgrade to Genelec SAM-versions, but lacking money 

But these are good! Genelec G three b - Aktiivikaiutin


----------



## jef1013

Hello everyone,

I have an interesting 3.1 setup (low budget)
AV: Onkyo HT-R340
mains: Bose 201 series V
Center: Yamaha ns-c210bl 
Sub (this is the interesting part): My Bose Sounddock 10 broke down so I connected the 7 in sub inside the sounddock directly to my AV, but because the sub is 1ohm I had to connect another speaker(a small speaker (2.5 in) I had laying around) in series to increase the impedance, that way my amp is not going into protect mode. (Not the cleanest way to increase impedance but it works. I bought a resistor and it is on its way)

Since my living room is not that large, the bass sounds satisfying. But in the future I may upgrade to a 10 in sub.


----------



## aburnham2

Klipsch Quartets and RF3 ll, JBL L36, KEF Q300 and Q60, ELAC Debut Reference DBR62.


----------



## gunga93

Infinity IL40 fronts, Infinity IL36 center, Infinity in-wall / in-ceiling surrounds, Pioneer SP-T22A atmos, dual SVS PB10-NSD, Denon AVR AVR-X3700H


----------



## darthray

Hi folks,

On this thread we like pictures of your setup, And taking this opportunity to say to all new comers. Not to be afraid to put some, since this thread is not about the biggest or sophisticate ones. But just to share our systems, and no one will criticize you. Other than once in while, offering some suggestion/s to improve your sound with your present gears 

Darth


----------



## flitebynite

Hello all,
For my L&R fronts, I have a pair of Klipsch Palladium P-17B








Support Search Products | Klipsch


Home Audio Products for Every Lifestyle, Application & Budget. Since 1946, no compromises in Legendary Sound. Free Shipping on All Online Orders in the US.




www.klipsch.com





For my center I have the Klipsch Palladium P-27C








Support Search Products | Klipsch


Home Audio Products for Every Lifestyle, Application & Budget. Since 1946, no compromises in Legendary Sound. Free Shipping on All Online Orders in the US.




www.klipsch.com





For my surrounds I have the Klipsch RF7-II








Premium Floorstanding & Tower Speakers | Klipsch


Klipsch floorstanding speakers provide soaring highs and booming lows while complementing your home décor. Shop premium floorstanding speakers now.




www.klipsch.com





I'm working on my Atmos installs.

Currently I have a couple Martin Logan Helos 12's in the back.





MartinLogan | Helos 12







www.martinlogan.com





And a couple small Klipsch R-41SA's up front.








R-41SA Dolby Atmos® Elevation / Surround Speaker (Pair) | Klipsch


Klipsch and Dolby Atmos combined means killer home theater sound. The Klipsch R-41SA delivers immersive sound to any room in your home. Shop now.




www.klipsch.com





I have some (6) KEF Ci200RR's on order that should arrive Thursday this week that I am hoping will kick the Atmos up a notch or two.








Ci200RR-THX Ultra2 Certified Ultimate In-Ceiling Home Theater Speakers | KEF


THX ULTRA Certified 200mm Round With a 38mm(1.5inch) tweeter voice coil coupled to a vented aluminium dome with tangerine waveguide, and a woofer with absolutely massive magnet and Z-flex surround, the KEF Ci200RR-THX is an in-ceiling LCR capable of delivering a magical musical theatre...




us.kef.com





All driven by a Yamaha RX-A3060








RX-A3060 - Overview - Yamaha - United States


Experience best-in-class performance with the highest level of processing power offered for AVENTAGE network AV receivers. This 9.2-channel (11.2-channel processing) AV receiver features Dolby Atmos® and DTS:X™ for surround sound realism. With the latest in HDMI® technologies, experience movies...




usa.yamaha.com





It seems like it is always a work in progress...


----------



## Nick V

Here's my latest:

Full JBL Synthesis Certified 5.2.4 Reference Media Room system is finally installed:

JBL HDI-3800 (L/R)
JBL HDI-4500 (C)
JBL Synthesis SCL-7 (SR/SL)
JBL Synthesis SCL-8 (Heights)
JBL HDI-1200P (x2)

JBL Synthesis SDP-55 Processor
JBL Synthesis SDA-2200 & SDA-7120 Amplifiers

Music via Roon, Control via Control4


----------



## clpetersen

Thought I would share this. Started back in audio when kids knew how to use the microwave and toaster, now about 8 years in. Began with Wharfedale Jade 5's, then Aerial Acoustics 7T's (marvelous speaker, but big for the space), then Audio Physic Midex, and now Revel Performa Be's (pictured). Fantastic speaker in a small package. Took me a while to figure out that less is more in the living room system. Analog electronics by Bryston, EAT Turntable, Chord DAC (inside cabinet) with SoTM Neo as endpoint/network bridge. Furniture and stands by Atocha Design. Roon runs it all.


----------



## 2dflyer

Nick V said:


> Here's my latest:
> 
> Full JBL Synthesis Certified 5.2.4 Reference Media Room system is finally installed:
> 
> JBL HDI-3800 (L/R)
> JBL HDI-4500 (C)
> JBL Synthesis SCL-7 (SR/SL)
> JBL Synthesis SCL-8 (Heights)
> JBL HDI-1200P (x2)
> 
> JBL Synthesis SDP-55 Processor
> JBL Synthesis SDA-2200 & SDA-7120 Amplifiers
> 
> Music via Roon, Control via Control4


How are you liking the BDI console? That's our next purchase to replace a beast of an wall unit.


----------



## 2dflyer

A pair of Salk Supercharged Song surrounds paired with a Schiit Audio Ragnarok2 and a pair of Philharmonic Audio BMR plugged into a NAD T758 supported by Revel M8 surrounds and a C10 center channel.


----------



## Nick V

2dflyer said:


> How are you liking the BDI console? That's our next purchase to replace a beast of an wall unit.


It's great, but it's dimensions are very tight. 

The pictured processor and amps barely fit (and they only fit with the rear panels removed). 

It's built like a tank and weighs a ton. Very high quality.


----------



## clpetersen

Nick V said:


> It's great, but it's dimensions are very tight.
> 
> The pictured processor and amps barely fit (and they only fit with the rear panels removed).
> 
> It's built like a tank and weighs a ton. Very high quality.


Agreed on BDI comments. We looked hard at these for our media room. Great design and quality, but be careful with dimensions - check the inside dimensions. To their credit, BDI has detailed drawings on their website.


----------



## darthray

flitebynite said:


> Hello all,
> For my L&R fronts, I have a pair of Klipsch Palladium P-17B
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Support Search Products | Klipsch
> 
> 
> Home Audio Products for Every Lifestyle, Application & Budget. Since 1946, no compromises in Legendary Sound. Free Shipping on All Online Orders in the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.klipsch.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For my center I have the Klipsch Palladium P-27C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Support Search Products | Klipsch
> 
> 
> Home Audio Products for Every Lifestyle, Application & Budget. Since 1946, no compromises in Legendary Sound. Free Shipping on All Online Orders in the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.klipsch.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For my surrounds I have the Klipsch RF7-II
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Premium Floorstanding & Tower Speakers | Klipsch
> 
> 
> Klipsch floorstanding speakers provide soaring highs and booming lows while complementing your home décor. Shop premium floorstanding speakers now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.klipsch.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm working on my Atmos installs.
> 
> Currently I have a couple Martin Logan Helos 12's in the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MartinLogan | Helos 12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.martinlogan.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a couple small Klipsch R-41SA's up front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R-41SA Dolby Atmos® Elevation / Surround Speaker (Pair) | Klipsch
> 
> 
> Klipsch and Dolby Atmos combined means killer home theater sound. The Klipsch R-41SA delivers immersive sound to any room in your home. Shop now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.klipsch.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have some (6) KEF Ci200RR's on order that should arrive Thursday this week that I am hoping will kick the Atmos up a notch or two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ci200RR-THX Ultra2 Certified Ultimate In-Ceiling Home Theater Speakers | KEF
> 
> 
> THX ULTRA Certified 200mm Round With a 38mm(1.5inch) tweeter voice coil coupled to a vented aluminium dome with tangerine waveguide, and a woofer with absolutely massive magnet and Z-flex surround, the KEF Ci200RR-THX is an in-ceiling LCR capable of delivering a magical musical theatre...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> us.kef.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All driven by a Yamaha RX-A3060
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RX-A3060 - Overview - Yamaha - United States
> 
> 
> Experience best-in-class performance with the highest level of processing power offered for AVENTAGE network AV receivers. This 9.2-channel (11.2-channel processing) AV receiver features Dolby Atmos® and DTS:X™ for surround sound realism. With the latest in HDMI® technologies, experience movies...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> usa.yamaha.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems like it is always a work in progress...
> View attachment 3233221
> View attachment 3233222


Thanks for the pictures

I notice the replica of the Nautilus on your coffee table, been the first time I see one of them

On my last post, I mention that sometime we like to offer some suggestion's. So here is one, since I also notice that your Center Speaker is approximately 4-6" from the edge of your entertainment center. Moving that speaker forward to be about 1/2" over the edge, will improve your dialog by removing any early reflection from the drivers. And if you want to take it a step further, angling it up a little will also be an improvement. If unsure how to angle it up, quote me or send a PM. And will send you a step by step, instruction's small guide.

You have a beautiful room

Darth


----------



## egadgetguy

My setup is non standard. basically a 5.0 but really matches 5.1 There's no Sub attached to the sub out but.
Sub and front L+R are a combo of Optimus - 500 set which includes a 100W per channel subwoofer ~120hz crossover and connected to 2 [L+R] front speakers which includes 50W Woofer and Tweeter combo speakers. so
Sub+FL+FR = Optimus - 500
Center = Optimus pro X7 [4" 2 way. 50W]
RL+RR = Optimus pro 7 white [50W 2 way]
Amp Denon AVR1312 [7.1 capable with HDMI and AV thru.]
Sounds GREAT! Much better than you would think based on the setup. It will fool you into checking the door and looking for your phone.


----------



## egadgetguy




----------



## flitebynite

darthray said:


> Thanks for the pictures
> 
> I notice the replica of the Nautilus on your coffee table, been the first time I see one of them
> 
> On my last post, I mention that sometime we like to offer some suggestion's. So here is one, since I also notice that your Center Speaker is approximately 4-6" from the edge of your entertainment center. Moving that speaker forward to be about 1/2" over the edge, will improve your dialog by removing any early reflection from the drivers. And if you want to take it a step further, angling it up a little will also be an improvement. If unsure how to angle it up, quote me or send a PM. And will send you a step by step, instruction's small guide.
> 
> You have a beautiful room
> 
> Darth


Thank you!
The Nautilus model is actually an RC Model that actually can be operated in the water. I chose just to build it as a static model for display only.
Thanks for the suggestion of moving the center speaker. I'll definitely do that until I put it behind the screen once I get an AT one.
I love suggestions...


----------



## wilfredent

Nick V said:


> Here's my latest:
> 
> Full JBL Synthesis Certified 5.2.4 Reference Media Room system is finally installed:
> 
> JBL HDI-3800 (L/R)
> JBL HDI-4500 (C)
> JBL Synthesis SCL-7 (SR/SL)
> JBL Synthesis SCL-8 (Heights)
> JBL HDI-1200P (x2)
> 
> JBL Synthesis SDP-55 Processor
> JBL Synthesis SDA-2200 & SDA-7120 Amplifiers
> 
> Music via Roon, Control via Control4


my god that's some beautiful equipment


----------



## audioman456

I run a set of KEF LS50 Wireless version 1's (active/powered speakers), which I use as computer speakers.

I bought them in March 2020, and they have been running well for circa 1 year and 10 months.

However, in the last month or so, they have failed twice, which has been a real pain to deal with.

I am currently in the market for alternatives.


----------



## squared80

audioman456 said:


> I run a set of KEF LS50 Wireless version 1's (active/powered speakers), which I use as computer speakers.
> 
> I bought them in March 2020, and they have been running well for circa 1 year and 10 months.
> 
> However, in the last month or so, they have failed twice, which has been a real pain to deal with.
> 
> I am currently in the market for alternatives.


Pictures, people.


----------



## barryecohen

I have various speakers from the Anthony Gallo Acoustics Reference line...


PXL_20220110_203601796 by Barry, on Flickr


----------



## Ryan Statz

So it's looking like I'm re-arranging my setup again. Consolidating things a bit combining my HT and Music setup into one by, I think, ditching the Cambridge AXR100 and connecting my CD player/TT to my Marantz AVR. I might consider a separate phono pre-amp, but for now the SR6014 will suffice. The impetus was largely because I was having a hard time getting the Wharfedales I bought to work without EQ. At the same time, I picked up a new CC in the Monitor Audio Silver C350 (Walnut) to see how it compares to my current Q650c. I'm hoping for more clarity, and improved sound quality across our seating area. 

I have been finding the KEF CC to be a bit on the harsh side more times than not - could easily just be the content, but a recent review from someone I trust mentioned sibilance, which was what I thought I was hearing this whole time. 

When the dust has settled, I should end up with Wharedale EVO 4.2s as my mains, the MA Silver C350 as my CC, and I am trying out my previous music speakers - the Neat Acoustics Motive 3 - as surrounds. I have the EVOs and Neats set up already, and so far I think the EVOs are beating out the Q750s in a few different areas (detail, and oddly enough, soundstage - there seems to be an airiness that isn't in the KEFs). I haven't heard enough of the Neats as surrounds yet to form any opinions. 

I have also not re-calibrated anything. Some things sound a little funky, but I am chalking it up to things being slightly out of phase with the CC and new speakers, plus they haven't been level matched at all, either (which I will do shortly). 

This will also be a fun experiment to test out an unmatched set of speakers compared to the "matched" set I've had for a few years.


----------



## Jphx

Cobbled together a mishmash of stuff over time. Currently been running a 5.1 setup as I'm restricted by space and layout. Mains are Revel F36 for about 1.5 years. Center is Infinity RC263. Surrounds are Mirage Omnisats with Hsu VTF-15H for low frequency. Using a Denon x4500h pushing the center and surrounds with a Parasound 2125 powering the Revels. I like it enough for now to not really want to upgrade, but....


----------



## Jphx

You guys are awesome! Thanks for the likes and all! To provide more background for the rest of the bits connected: Apple TV 4K (2021) as well as NVidia Shield (2017), Xbox One S, Sony ubp(?) X800 4k blu ray, Sony Z8H, and a custom build HTPC for some light gaming and browsing. Oh, and a silly karaoke thing (gotta stop being lazy and reroute the wires for that box).


----------



## GregLett

My setup. Jamo C95 ii. Jamo C 910 subs.









Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Frohlich

I'm an HT guy...don't really do much 2 channel music. Set-up is all JBL except for the two DSS subs. JBL M2s up front, JBL Synthesis SCL 4 for surrounds and JBL SCS 8 for atmos.


----------



## flitebynite

Frohlich said:


> I'm a HT guy...don't really do much 2 channel music. Set-up is all JBL except for the two DSS subs. JBL M2s up front, JBL Synthesis SCL 4 for surrounds and JBL SCS 8 for atmos.
> 
> View attachment 3239683
> 
> 
> View attachment 3239685
> 
> View attachment 3239686
> 
> View attachment 3239687


Wow...
Very nice!


----------



## Ryan Statz

GregLett said:


> My setup. Jamo C95 ii. Jamo C 910 subs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


Man I wish more speaker companies had grille colour options other than black. That heathered grey tweed looks so nice.


----------



## GregLett

Ryan Statz said:


> Man I wish more speaker companies had grille colour options other than black. That heathered grey tweed looks so nice.


Reply
Thanks. These have a high WAF. So far nothin else meets or beats them.


----------



## Ryan Statz

GregLett said:


> Reply
> Thanks. These have a high WAF. So far nothin else meets or beats them.


Andrew Robinson thought very highly of those Jamos, too:


----------



## phyton

Új projekt.


----------



## ghartog

Main: KLH Cambridge Towers
Rear: Polk Mini Monitors
Sub: Definitive Technology ProSub 800
Center: Definitive Technology ProCenter 2000

Clearly this is a a cobbled together setup but it works for me. I plugged the rear ports on towers because I do not like the boomy sound effects that ports seem to add and the only equalization available on my AVR is non granular. Just Bass and Treble. Yes I lose some bottom end on my towers but the sub is there to pick up the slack.


----------



## EpicFirth

Main: PSB Image T6
Center: PSB Image XC
Rear: Cambridge - Aero 3 (Dual Monopole)
Sub: Polk Audio DSW MicroPRO 2000

Cobbled together many years ago when we first bought our house - limited funds.


----------



## garnuts

EpicFirth said:


> Main: PSB Image T6
> Center: PSB Image XC
> Rear: Cambridge - Aero 3 (Dual Monopole)
> Sub: Polk Audio DSW MicroPRO 2000
> 
> Cobbled together many years ago when we first bought our house - limited funds.


Welcome to the forum!

The more time you spend on AVS the more 'limited' your funds will become. 

This site is infected with 'upgradeitis' !


----------



## SPL170db

Putting together a setup in my new home. Nothing super special, just a decent budget 5.2.4 Atmos setup.

4 x Klipsch R-26FA towers.....these are the 2 front and 2 rear surround as well as the 4 height channels from the built in top mount speakers
2 x Klipsch R-12SW subs
1 x Klipsch R-25C center
Driving it all with an Onkyo TX-NR7100

Picked all of it up on sale and still have yet to wire it all up and test it out. I'm curious to see how decent (or not) these upward firing Atmos speakers perform. Wasn't prepared to cut into this ceiling so had to make some concessions. I have a single pair of ceiling mounts in my other setup to compare against. Wasn't trying to be super cheap, but wasn't looking to break the bank either.


----------



## coyote-1

In my current arrangement, my theater room is running Definitive ProCinema 60 5.1. Benefits: very compact, good full range and dispersion on the center channel. The sub is more than adequate for the room. Cons: slightly harsh on male tenor voices. Fortunately, that issue is not too bothersome and I’ve EQ’d it out.

That room also has a pair of old Bose 201s as the rear channel speakers. They are hidden, so getting them to be properly present was a little tricky. Audessey gets me there, almost... then needs just a bit of tweaking. The benefit is that a) I already owned them, and b) they are full range and do the direct-reflecting thing and so they fill the sound out nicely.

In my dining room (separate zone) I have a pair of high-mounted CS41s from Elac. Just got them last week, and I am elated with them. They are perfect for that room, and sound great with jazz and classical. Right now I have pipe organ music playing thru them, and it’s luscious.

Basement zone has a pair of old Aiwa speakers. Throwing 105 watts each at them should disintegrate them soon, at which point I’ll replace them…. perhaps with another pair of Elacs.


----------



## Ryan Statz

System has gone through a bit of a refresh/consolidation in the last few weeks. Now sporting Wharfedale EVO 4.2s as my mains (they were used in a separate music setup, that I've pared down and combined with my HT setup), newly-acquired Monitor Audio Silver C350, and I'm now using a pair of Neat Acoustics Motive 3s for my surrounds (though I may switch that back to the KEF Q150s I was using). All cabling is hand-made by me (Monoprice 14AWG 4 conductor cable, BFA style banana plugs, shrink tubing, and paracord shell):


----------



## Kovawesome

I'm running a 5.1 with Polk Monitors and an old Epik Sentinel Sub.


----------



## squared80

Kovawesome said:


> I'm running a 5.1 with Polk Monitors and an old Epik Sentinel Sub.


Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Kovawesome

squared80 said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## RickD1225

^^^ Do yourself a favor and pull the center speaker all the way to the front of the cabinet, even a slight overhang.
I also think those Polk's are rear ported, if they are they need to be at least 1-2 ft from the wall behind them. I'm not trying to be critical, just trying to help improve your sound. 😎


----------



## T_coma

New to the site, first post.

Paradigm Monitor 11 v3
Paradigm CC-370 v3
Paradigm Reference PS1000 sub
vintage JBL J216A

Looking forward to the forum, because I've got questions!


----------



## squared80

T_coma said:


> New to the site, first post.
> 
> Paradigm Monitor 11 v3
> Paradigm CC-370 v3
> Paradigm Reference PS1000 sub
> vintage JBL J216A
> 
> Looking forward to the forum, because I've got questions!


First post fail. Give us pictures!


----------



## darthray

squared80 said:


> First post fail. Give us pictures!


+1



T_coma said:


> New to the site, first post.
> 
> Paradigm Monitor 11 v3
> Paradigm CC-370 v3
> Paradigm Reference PS1000 sub
> vintage JBL J216A
> 
> Looking forward to the forum, because I've got questions!


First welcome to this Forum

As for having many questions, I suggest you first look at the many threads this forum offer. Some are about Subs/Speakers and everything in between. 

Darth


----------



## timboabyc

Probably time for a re-fresh:
NHT 2.9
NHT AC-2
NHT 1.5
NHT Super Zero's for heights


----------



## coyote-1

Update: the Aiwas in the basement seem to be holding their own. A bit weak on bass, but not bad. They will soon be joined by a Definitive ProSub 100DT. That sub will be pulling double duty, because on nice days it will be moved outside to join a pair of Boston Acoustics Micro110x speakers for my outside zone.

Speaking of the Micro110x, I am running one of those in my man fl bathroom.

So that’s the full complement of speakers associated with my AVR system.



coyote-1 said:


> In my current arrangement, my theater room is running Definitive ProCinema 60 5.1. Benefits: very compact, good full range and dispersion on the center channel. The sub is more than adequate for the room. Cons: slightly harsh on male tenor voices. Fortunately, that issue is not too bothersome and I’ve EQ’d it out.
> 
> That room also has a pair of old Bose 201s as the rear channel speakers. They are hidden, so getting them to be properly present was a little tricky. Audessey gets me there, almost... then needs just a bit of tweaking. The benefit is that a) I already owned them, and b) they are full range and do the direct-reflecting thing and so they fill the sound out nicely.
> 
> In my dining room (separate zone) I have a pair of high-mounted CS41s from Elac. Just got them last week, and I am elated with them. They are perfect for that room, and sound great with jazz and classical. Right now I have pipe organ music playing thru them, and it’s luscious.
> 
> Basement zone has a pair of old Aiwa speakers. Throwing 105 watts each at them should disintegrate them soon, at which point I’ll replace them…. perhaps with another pair of Elacs.


----------



## T_coma

squared80 said:


> First post fail. Give us pictures!


Um, ok.


----------



## T_coma

darthray said:


> +1
> 
> 
> 
> First welcome to this Forum
> 
> As for having many questions, I suggest you first look at the many threads this forum offer. Some are about Subs/Speakers and everything in between.
> 
> Darth


Thanks. I am familiar with the search function, and have read a fair bit. I've got bigger fish to fry in our newest money pit house than the audio setup for now. We've had a crazy bit of moving around over the last couple years, and the gear hasn't been uncrated since mid 2019. I'm looking forward to putting it together soon in the newly rehabbed rec room.


----------



## nauc

Polk TSX110B










12" Fi Xv3



















Dayton SPA1000


----------



## Quickster2

Klipsch still cranking after many years:
2 - RF-35 Towers
1 - RC-35 Center
4 - RS-35 Surrounds
2 - RP-500SA Heights
1 - RW-12 Sub


----------



## Hornswaggler

Focal Electra setup here:

-1038 BE towers
-CC1008BE center sitting on a Sopra stand
-SW1000BE subs x 2
-IW1003 x 2 (on wall install for future date)
-*wanted *NOS pairs of Electra IW1003, IW1002, and IC1002 speakers


----------



## darthray

Not much pictures lately

Darth


----------



## Yuri B

Still have my Polk Audio speakers:
LSIM707 x2
LSIM706 
LSIM702FX x2
SVS PB2000 sub


----------



## arcspin

I was approach by a Swedish Home theater magazine a while ago asking if I would like to participate in a feature article.
They do a monthly "at home" coverage with various home theater setups, mostly dedicated theater rooms and I was pleasantly surprised that they wanted to do a feature about my living room setup.

Below is the center spread from the article.








The picture is take with a wide angle lens and the set up looks a little squished, the coffee tables are perfectly round and not slightly oval as in the picture


"Äkta bio-magi i en vanlig lägenhet" translates to "Real home theater magic in an ordinary apartment"


----------



## Rgarc

Ive done some updates since I last posted here.

Home theater

RSL CG5's 
CG25 center
Speedwoofer 10
Boston Acoustic Micro 80's surrounds and Heights.

2 Channel
Elac BS41
Boston Acoustic Micro 80pv sub


----------



## nonametofame

Just got done swapping out some gear in my secondary office setup. Mainly used for gaming.

55" Vizio H1 OLED
Arendal 1723S Monitor LCR
1961 Bookshelf Surrounds
KEF KF92 
Audiocontrol M5
Outlaw 7000x


----------



## Rich 63

nonametofame said:


> Just got done swapping out some gear in my secondary office setup. Mainly used for gaming.
> 
> 55" Vizio H1 OLED
> Arendal 1723S Monitor LCR
> 1961 Bookshelf Surrounds
> KEF KF92
> Audiocontrol M5
> Outlaw 7000x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3254616
> 
> View attachment 3254617


Curious why the stand bases appear to be different?


----------



## shivaji

That is a formidable office set-up.


----------



## nonametofame

Rich 63 said:


> Curious why the stand bases appear to be different?


Probably just a bad photo? They are identical, but they are not a match for the Arendal speakers. I used to have a pair of Focal Aria 906s and they are meant for those. I'm looking for a different set but they are a good substitute for now.


----------



## Rich 63

nonametofame said:


> Probably just a bad photo? They are identical, but they are not a match for the Arendal speakers. I used to have a pair of Focal Aria 906s and they are meant for those. I'm looking for a different set but they are a good substitute for now.


They look fine.


----------



## Ryan Statz

Rich 63 said:


> Curious why the stand bases appear to be different?


Angles.


----------



## Rich 63

Ryan Statz said:


> Angles.


Wide angles!


----------



## R Harkness

I probably posted mine somewhere in the depths of this thread, but just in case...

My 2 channel speakers share the room with my home theater set up (which is in what previously was a front listening room in my house).

I switch between my two floor standing speakers (powered by Conrad Johnson tube amps).

Thiel CS 2.7s in ebony:











Joseph Audio Perspective speakers:


----------



## teetertotter

For my 10 X 8 Basement HT Room: ELAC DB6.2 & C5.2, Klipsch R-15M + R-100SW.


----------



## KenM10759

R Harkness said:


> I probably posted mine somewhere in the depths of this thread, but just in case...
> 
> My 2 channel speakers share the room with my home theater set up (which is in what previously was a front listening room in my house).
> 
> I switch between my two floor standing speakers (powered by Conrad Johnson tube amps).
> 
> Thiel CS 2.7s in ebony:
> 
> Joseph Audio Perspective speakers:


Aren't either of those floor-standing speakers heavy enough to be a bit risky to be moving in & out? What do you like about each?

I've always wanted to audition those Joseph Audio Perspective speakers, or even the stand mount version. No dealers near me though.


----------



## R Harkness

KenM10759 said:


> Aren't either of those floor-standing speakers heavy enough to be a bit risky to be moving in & out?


Yes!

Especially the Joseph speakers which have a museum-quality finish that I'd hate to scratch! So I don't move the speakers often. I tend to listen to one pair for many months - even up to 1/2 a year or so. When I move them I use a little hand dolly that I have modified - putting padding and cloth over any possible points that could scratch the speakers. The speakers are easily moved in and out of the room this way (the unused speaker sits in a room down the hall).

The occaisional hassle is worth it to me, as I would hate to be without either of those speakers. And having two different presentations does help scratch the upgrade itch.




KenM10759 said:


> What do you like about each?
> I've always wanted to audition those Joseph Audio Perspective speakers, or even the stand mount version. No dealers near me though.


I've had lots of speakers in my place over the years and I've kept drifting back to Thiels. They combine two things that I find are very compelling: tonal authenticity with a particularly strong sense of precision in imaging, which leads to a sense of density and palpability to the sounds of singers and instruments. I can't say for sure this arises from their time/phase coherent design, but it is a feature of their sound. When I go from listening to the Thiels, other speakers, even ones that "disappear" and image spectacularly, sound a bit "swimmy" and unfocused, creating holograms that seem less dense and solid. I feel my Conrad Johnson tube amps also help push this aspect a bit further with the Thiels.

As for the Joseph speakers, I had actually been trying to replace an earlier pair of Thiel 3.7s I had in my modest-sized room. Those flagship Thiels, Jim's last design, sounded incredible but were aesthetically just a bit too big (their depth would also impede movement in and out of the entranceway). I auditioned a "billion" speakers over a couple years and the ones that stood out where the Joseph speakers. First they were much smaller - good for the room. But most of all the Joseph sound is utterly seductive. There is a clarity and purity, a lack of grain or electronic signature, to the Joseph audio speakers that I found was unmatched. They were "uncolored" in a way that, instead of being clinical and blanching the sound actually revealed the range of timbral nuances and colors in instruments like few other speakers I heard. They disappeared completely, threw a massive soundstage for their size, with great imaging precision, and utterly grain-free unmechanical highs. They sounded at once clear and "warm," having a wonderful richness from the lower mids down. Plus they were "fun." They don't just sit there with everything buttoned down in an audiophile speaker manner (I'm looking at you, Magico!). They have great punch and reach in the bass, so I really feel the rhythm of a drummer or bass player, and they "swell" dynamically with orchestral music in a thrilling way.

Both the stand mounted Pulsar and the floor standing Perspectives have this quality, but once I heard the Perspectives I had to have them.

As it turned out, I ALSO found an incredible deal on some used Thiel 2.7s in the ebony finish I always wanted. So I snapped those up to try. They did enough of what I got from the slightly bigger 3.7s but at a more room friendly size.
But since I was smitten with the Joseph speakers I couldn't resist those either, and I had money from the sale of my bigger Thiel speakers (and my smaller MBL omnis) to allow me to grab those. Very glad I did.

So the Thiels sound more rich from top to bottom, more dense in imaging, slightly "bigger" all around, but the Josephs have a tonal sophistication and luxuriousness that the Thiels can't match IMO.


----------



## Lakeit

I'm "trying" to redo the basement. Right now it's remnant carpet over concrete so I know there's reverb. Walls are painted old wood paneling but looks better than.. old wood paneling.. so some reverb there too. 

Everything I have is budget in some way.. Speakers I bought years ago at a high price to me and hung on to them, or things I've found along the way. 

Receiver: Sony STRDH590
- I got this cheap one since I bought a cheap 4K TV and it supported that and Dolby Vision, and enough power for the occasional TV show and movie without disturbing people... which it still can.. and has. 

Fronts: Sony SS-FS7000P. 
- Found these puppies on FB Marketplace for under $100. Not the best but for the price, they aren't bad. 

Center: JBL S Center channel series
- Bought this years ago new, probably 90's.. best part of the system.. 

Surrounds: Leftovers from a crap HTIAB kit.. Onkyo.. model doesn't matter, makes sounds. 

Sub: Klipsch LR106476
- Another I bought years ago and in the 90's and has been a champ. 




























Trying to get the "boomy" bass at times. I know it's placement, but I wonder if stuffing ports would help?


----------



## coyote-1

Ok, my whole home speaker config is complete for the moment. So I’ll list the rooms, the speaker configs within, and the audible results.

Living room. definitive ProCinema 60 5.1, plus an old Bose 201 bookshelf pair as rear surrounds. Room is a caddy corner configuration, so it will never be perfect. But it works well enough for movies and for music. Movie sounds are located roughly where you’d expect, and multichannel stereo provides a nice immersive stereo experience. While the sound is full range with no discernible frequency gaps (to my ears anyway), it has a ‘lightness’ as well as a slight bump in tenor male voices such as newscasters and program hosts.

Dining room. A pair of ELAC CS41s in upper corners of the room. Not designed for imaging or anything, just to get immersive stereo sound into the room. It’s a slightly ‘thicker’ sound than the living room, especially in the lower octaves. This is a result of the corner speaker locations. It’s not distracting or displeasing, it’s just a difference.

Bathroom. A single Jamo Cornet 40iii speaker, the center channel of one of my Denon units. This replaced a Boston Micro110x. Positioned under the vanity, it sorta uses the room configuration as a giant horn. When you are standing in that room, it sounds as if the audio is coming not from under the vanity but instead from the ceiling fan above the glass-enclosed shower! It’s pretty cool. The Jamo’s sound is of course much fuller than the Micro110x. It’s slightly bass-prominent now, but again nothing displeasing. It’s rich and full.

Backyard garden. Two Boston Micro 110x speakers, and a Definitive Powerfield 100 sub. Sounds clear and full. Not optimized like an indoor configuration, but definitely better than lots of outdoor systems I’ve heard.

and finally, what I completed over the weekend:

Basement. Was a pair of Aiwa SX-811 3-way bookshelf speakers that, despite being 3 way, were very weak in lower registers. This weekend I replaced them with a pair of KEF Cresta 2 bookshelf speakers, suspended from the rafters. This is the only pair in my home configured to try to get real stereo imaging to a particular seating position. And they do a good job. The bass is not as prominent as it could be. But it is definitely there and, when playing classical and jazz music, is well balanced. (I’ve not tried with rock music yet.) It is likely that the room configuration (part of my music studio) is too well bass-trapped for bookshelf speakers with small drivers to really hammer with bass. In any event, the stereo imaging at the sweet spot is great.

On the downside: my interest in speakers has been piqued by all this. I find myself perusing ads and reviews…. I really don’t want to get caught up in speaker GAS lol


----------



## Avi.G

5.1 morel SP3

Denon X3700H


----------



## jimbo71267

Receiver: Integra DRX-5.4

Amplifier: Creston CNAMPX-16x60. Left, center, right, surround 
Left and right in bridged mode (220w/ch). Surround back and all 4 atmos speaker in non bridged mode (60w/ch).

Front Left and right speaker: Klipsch RP-8000F

Center speaker: Klipsch RP-450C

Surround lift an right speakers: Klipsch RP5000F

Surround back speakers: Klipsch R-51 bookshelf’s

Atmos speakers: Klipsch CDT-3650-C II X 4

Subs: 2 Klipsch SPL-150’s & 1 SPL- 120.


----------



## Rick88

After selling my JBL S38's a couple of weeks ago I am down to just 2 pair of speakers for the first time in quite a while.

Chane L3 in my living room 2.1 setup (with JBL Sub 550P):










Tannoy Reveal 502 active monitors in my bedroom:


----------



## kavekreeker

Bose 901s _(struggling mightily with the thought of selling these)_

sadly in original boxes because current family room can't accommodate (read Wifey said NO)
used to be part of home system at previous house paired with Bose 201s and Polk CS100 repurposed below
Bose 101s on my rear deck
Bose 201s in my garage
Polk CS100 in guest room
Home Theater - Samsung 82" with these speakers hanging off a Denon AVR-X4700H:

Polk HTS12
Polk Signature S35
Polk AB800 (4)


----------



## localnet

KLH Model 5's, everything that has been said about them is true. ;-)


----------



## ROSSO Z

I recently purchased 2 Ohm Acoustics (Walsh) 3000 Tall speakers. So, I am now running a 2.0 system powered by a Denon X1600H R (refurbished) AVR. I love the sound and do not miss the sub I had in my 5.1 setup. They are definitley different to look at and are beautifully built.


----------



## GregLett

ROSSO Z said:


> I recently purchased 2 Ohm Acoustics (Walsh) 3000 Tall speakers. So, I am now running a 2.0 system powered by a Denon X1600H R (refurbished) AVR. I love the sound and do not miss the sub I had in my 5.1 setup. They are definitley different to look at and are beautifully built.


Pictures please 

Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulo72

LR & surrounds (4: JBL 530), Center (JBL 520C), Heights for Auro 3D/Atmos (4: Emotiva Airmotiv A1), Sub (1:SVS SB-12 NSD). All powered by a Denon AVR-X 4700H


----------



## GregLett

Just got these. Mission ZX-4
















Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## hollams

I replaced my old speakers about two years ago with Martin Logan Motions except for two SVS Elevation Speakers I was using as my front height speakers. I was running a 5.2.4 setup and I really wasn't getting the overhead effect I wanted. I did have a pair of Martin Logan 15i as the rear height which I should have moved to the front, but I already had the SVS mounted and just left them when I upgraded. I started thinking that I probably should have all my speakers match so luckily I found a pair of new Martin Logan 15i about 30 minutes from my house at a discounted price. 

When I started setting them up I thought why didn't I go with a 7.2.4 system as I have plenty of space so there I went. I moved the SVS Elevation to my rear heights and the Motion 15i's to the Rear surrounds and Front Heights. Of course I noticed a positive difference right away as the overhead soundstage sounds awesome and now I am back to the issue of not having all my speakers match. 

Martin Logan 60XTI (Fronts)
Martin Logan 50XTI (Center)
Martin Logan FX-2 (Side Surrounds)
Martin Logan 15i (Rear Surrounds and Front Height)
SVS Elevation (Rear Height)
Dual PSA TV3612 (Subs)
Denon 4300H
Monolith 11 Channel Amplifier


----------



## squared80

hollams said:


> I replaced my old speakers about two years ago with Martin Logan Motions except for two SVS Elevation Speakers I was using as my front height speakers. I was running a 5.2.4 setup and I really wasn't getting the overhead effect I wanted. I did have a pair of Martin Logan 15i as the rear height which I should have moved to the front, but I already had the SVS mounted and just left them when I upgraded. I started thinking that I probably should have all my speakers match so luckily I found a pair of new Martin Logan 15i about 30 minutes from my house at a discounted price.
> 
> When I started setting them up I thought why didn't I go with a 7.2.4 system as I have plenty of space so there I went. I moved the SVS Elevation to my rear heights and the Motion 15i's to the Rear surrounds and Front Heights. Of course I noticed a positive difference right away as the overhead soundstage sounds awesome and now I am back to the issue of not having all my speakers match.
> 
> Martin Logan 60XTI (Fronts)
> Martin Logan 50XTI (Center)
> Martin Logan FX-2 (Side Surrounds)
> Martin Logan 15i (Rear Surrounds and Front Height)
> SVS Elevation (Rear Height)
> Dual PSA TV3612 (Subs)
> Denon 4300H
> Monolith 11 Channel Amplifier


Pictures?


----------



## cchunter

Klipsch, Rythmik, Parasound, Oppo


----------



## prg_50

My 2 channel setup in my office. Larsen 6.2. These speakers solved my challenging conventional speaker/subwoofer placement in this room


----------



## sigpig

prg_50 said:


> View attachment 3271556
> 
> My 2 channel setup in my office. Larsen 6.2. These speakers solved my challenging conventional speaker/subwoofer placement in this room


They look cool. I bet a pair of Ohms would work in there too.


----------



## valkyrieorion

Running Elac Carina FS 247.4 through a Lyngdorf TDAI 1120. Fairly happy but I need another amp for my Dali Menuet. Trying to decide if I should bring more power to the Carina as I have to really turn the lyngdorf up to get loud on the rare occasion I get to do that.


----------



## wookiegr

I currently have 34 Klipsch speakers. I posted a entire video about how my house is filled with Klipsch and talk about them all.


----------



## GregLett

GregLett said:


> Just got these. Mission ZX-4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


Had to change the subs. B&W ASW608









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick V

GregLett said:


> Had to change the subs. B&W ASW608
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


How come? If those don't work out, Rythmik makes their L-12 and F-12SE in white, and SVS their SB 1000 Pro and 3000 micro!!


----------



## Nick V

*duplicate


----------



## GregLett

Nick V said:


> How come? If those don't work out, Rythmik makes their L-12 and F-12SE in white, and SVS their SB 1000 Pro and 3000 micro!!


The new speakers outclassed the Jamo subs.
The difference in bass quality was noticeable. 

The B&W'S are much better. 

Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## nonametofame

hollams said:


> I replaced my old speakers about two years ago with Martin Logan Motions except for two SVS Elevation Speakers I was using as my front height speakers. I was running a 5.2.4 setup and I really wasn't getting the overhead effect I wanted. I did have a pair of Martin Logan 15i as the rear height which I should have moved to the front, but I already had the SVS mounted and just left them when I upgraded. I started thinking that I probably should have all my speakers match so luckily I found a pair of new Martin Logan 15i about 30 minutes from my house at a discounted price.
> 
> When I started setting them up I thought why didn't I go with a 7.2.4 system as I have plenty of space so there I went. I moved the SVS Elevation to my rear heights and the Motion 15i's to the Rear surrounds and Front Heights. Of course I noticed a positive difference right away as the overhead soundstage sounds awesome and now I am back to the issue of not having all my speakers match.
> 
> Martin Logan 60XTI (Fronts)
> Martin Logan 50XTI (Center)
> Martin Logan FX-2 (Side Surrounds)
> Martin Logan 15i (Rear Surrounds and Front Height)
> SVS Elevation (Rear Height)
> Dual PSA TV3612 (Subs)
> Denon 4300H
> Monolith 11 Channel Amplifier





hollams said:


> I replaced my old speakers about two years ago with Martin Logan Motions except for two SVS Elevation Speakers I was using as my front height speakers. I was running a 5.2.4 setup and I really wasn't getting the overhead effect I wanted. I did have a pair of Martin Logan 15i as the rear height which I should have moved to the front, but I already had the SVS mounted and just left them when I upgraded. I started thinking that I probably should have all my speakers match so luckily I found a pair of new Martin Logan 15i about 30 minutes from my house at a discounted price.
> 
> When I started setting them up I thought why didn't I go with a 7.2.4 system as I have plenty of space so there I went. I moved the SVS Elevation to my rear heights and the Motion 15i's to the Rear surrounds and Front Heights. Of course I noticed a positive difference right away as the overhead soundstage sounds awesome and now I am back to the issue of not having all my speakers match.
> 
> Martin Logan 60XTI (Fronts)
> Martin Logan 50XTI (Center)
> Martin Logan FX-2 (Side Surrounds)
> Martin Logan 15i (Rear Surrounds and Front Height)
> SVS Elevation (Rear Height)
> Dual PSA TV3612 (Subs)
> Denon 4300H
> Monolith 11 Channel Amplifier


Post some pics if you can. I'm also curious how you were able to height mount the rather hefty Motion 15 bookies.


----------



## Ryan Statz

GregLett said:


> The new speakers outclassed the Jamo subs.
> The difference in bass quality was noticeable.
> 
> The B&W'S are much better.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


I would have done a pair of Rythmik L12s or SVS SB1000s instead. I'm sure the B&Ws are better than the Jamos, but the Rythmiks/SVSs (which do also come in white, iirc) would be miles ahead of the B&Ws.


----------



## GregLett

Ryan Statz said:


> I would have done a pair of Rythmik L12s or SVS SB1000s instead. I'm sure the B&Ws are better than the Jamos, but the Rythmiks/SVSs (which do also come in white, iirc) would be miles ahead of the B&Ws.


Yes. The B&Ws totally outclasses the Jamos.
I went with tbe B&W because I wasn't sure about what improvements I would get and I liked the price and size.

Now I want more! The Rythmiks were on my list.
When I get my room built I will look them. The B&Ws will stay in the living room.

I honestly thought you sub guys were nuts until now.


Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## zeekf1

lg v50>jbl sdp3>2-audiosource model 3 amps passively vertically bi-amped>jbl l890+2 jbl l8400 subs.
polk 702 frt surround
bose 301 series iii rear surrounds
samsung ht-770 avr
adcom gta-5500-being recapped
i mostly listen to music in 2.2.


----------



## erick.s

I've been a forum member for a really long time, but I've been away for years. I'm surprised I remembered my login .

Here's what I'm running for speakers right now:

2 channel: Wharfedale Jade 3/SVS SB-2000

3.1 family room: Jamo C95 II/C9 CEN II/C912

I recently made a long-distance move and I'm in the process of setting up a new media room after my 19 year old Def Tech BP7000sc towers quit on me. Right now, I'm using the Heco Aurora 1000 towers with a DT CLR3000 center. I have two pairs of DT surrounds (BPX and BPVX) that aren't connected as I'm trying to decide if I'm going with a 5.3.2 setup or sticking with a 5.3 system. Subs will be a pair of SVS SB-3000s. Those are next on the purchase list.

Happy to be back!


----------



## Ryan Statz

It's been two weeks since I made a switch to my surrounds - my current speaker setup consists of:

Wharfedale EVO 4.2s as my mains
Monitor Audio Silver C350 as my centre channel
Monitor Audio Silver 50s as my surrounds
HSU ULS-15 MK2 as my subwoofer

I hope to God that this is the last time I make any speaker changes. Photo of the front stage would have been posted well over a month ago when I set up the C350.


----------



## sigpig

Ryan Statz said:


> It's been two weeks since I made a switch to my surrounds - my current speaker setup consists of:
> 
> Wharfedale EVO 4.2s as my mains
> Monitor Audio Silver C350 as my centre channel
> Monitor Audio Silver 50s as my surrounds
> HSU ULS-15 MK2 as my subwoofer
> 
> I hope to God that this is the last time I make any speaker changes. Photo of the front stage would have been posted well over a month ago when I set up the C350.


I predict it won't be long before curiosity gets the best of you and you try the MA S50s as fronts - and then want MA Silver towers... lol


----------



## Ryan Statz

sigpig said:


> I predict it won't be long before curiosity gets the best of you and you try the MA S50s as fronts - and then want MA Silver towers... lol


Quiet, you!


----------



## RickD1225

I thought I had posted my setup brfore, but it looks like I never did. Here it is. The speakers are not toed in, their dispersion pattern does not require toe-in. They are 16” from the back of the speaker to the wall behind them exacyly in the middle of the manufacturers recommendation. They are not rear ported. With this positioning the sound stage is huge with an appropriate recording. The equipment is noted below. One sub is behind the electric fireplace. The other is on the opposite wall.



















This is my rock/blues/folk music rack arranged alphabetically as listed in my Discogs database. My other genres, mostly jazz, are in another room for WAF reasons. They wouldn't fit on this rack. My CDs are in the other room also, but they have all be ripped to my Cocktail Audio X-40 SSD hard drive so I don't need to use them.










The tree stands on the first sub. To use the TT I just tip the dust cover onto the fireplace top. The fireplace weighs a couple of hundred lbs and the granite slab is double thick 2 cm thick slabs glued together and weighs 66 lbs. It sits on Herbies extra thick Grungebuster Dots. Very well isolated.










I do have my 2.2 Channel music playback separated from my HT system, utilizing the Anthem STR preamp with HT bypass.


----------



## x1vitalsigns

Best amp for SL-12 Cerwin Vega?


----------



## Jalab48

2 Channel: Silverline Sonatina and Rythmik F12

HT: Klipsch RF7 III, RC 64 III, RS 52 II, 2 SVS SB-16s.


----------



## Duc Vu

I just purchased 4 of this polk v60 as my dolby atmos in-ceiling speakers. As you can see in the picture, it has aimable tweet mounted on some kind of fixed bridge. My question is at which o'clock direction should that bridge point towards when the speaker is installed into the ceiling? The tweeter and woofer don't seem to be at the dead center of the speaker's dome so I figure if each of these four speakers are installed in different o'clock direction, the distance of each's tweeter & woofer to the main listener will vary and that's a big no no, correct? Such a weird design.


----------



## darthray

Duc Vu said:


> I just purchased 4 of this polk v60 as my dolby atmos in-ceiling speakers. As you can see in the picture, it has aimable tweet mounted on some kind of fixed bridge. My question is at which o'clock direction should that bridge point towards when the speaker is installed into the ceiling? The tweeter and woofer don't seem to be at the dead center of the speaker's dome so I figure if each of these four speakers are installed in different o'clock direction, the distance of each's tweeter & woofer to the main listener will vary and that's a big no no, correct? Such a weird design.


Impossible to say without knowing what is the degree angle, of those ceiling speakers. Here's a link from Dolby for the proper locations and angles, for all the speakers configuration;
7.1.4 Overhead Speaker Setup - Dolby

Hopefully it will help you a little, while you will have to search throughout this link for what apply to you.





Dolby Atmos Speaker Setup


There are a few ways to bring the sound of Dolby Atmos into your home. Find the best Dolby Atmos speaker placement for your home theater.




www.dolby.com





Darth


----------



## bertagni

Bertagni SM300 have had these since 1985...yes 1985. No there's not the wall banging bass but what there is, is clean transparent "where is the sound coming from" beautiful music. Oh you can add a sub which I have had in the past but I am a music lover and I get to hear what the recording session recorded. I've also owned the SM280 which I prefer. But many people want BOOM sounding window rattling bass but that's not what was recorded. For watching movies you can't beat the 15 square feet of sound from the BERTAGNI SM300 Transducers for the same sound comes out the back as the front and after you add the Klipsch center and a Klipsch sub WOW what a system! Yes I'm a Bertagni believer and one more thing; these need to be driven at 200mph.


----------



## zielin

I think i'm good for a while... I hope 
7.2.4 setup
Mains: *Focal Sopra N2*
Center: *Focal 1000 IWLCR6* - it is a in-wall and sealed speaker, but it put it in the AV cabinet. When i need it i leave the doors open. (all centers look ugly IMO)
LS/RS: *Focal Surround Be*
LRS/RRS: *Focal 300 IW6*
TLF/TRF/TRL/TRR: *Focal 300 ICW8*
Subs: *SVS SB-3000 (dual)*
Processor: Lyngdorf MP-60 2.1
AMP: NAD Master Series M28 (for FL/FR/C/LS/RS/LRS/RRS)
AMP: Elac Alchemy DPA-2 X 2 (heights)
(TV is the LG G2 OLED 83")



































bonus dog pix!


----------



## Nick V

zielin said:


> I think i'm good for a while.. I hope
> Mains: Focal Sopra N2
> Center: Focal 1000 IWLCR6 - it is a in-wall and sealed speaker, but it put it in the AV cabinet. When i need it i leave the doors open. (all centers look ugly IMO)
> LS/RS: Focal Surround Be
> LRS/RRS: Focal 300 IW6
> TLF/TRF/TRL/TRR: Focal 300 ICW8
> Subs: SVS SB-3000 (dual)
> 
> View attachment 3286317
> 
> View attachment 3286318
> 
> View attachment 3286319
> 
> View attachment 3286320
> 
> 
> 
> bonus dog pix!
> View attachment 3286321


Nice system! You're going to want to rotate the mid/tweet unit on that center channel by 90° (tweeter above mid). You have the speaker in its vertical orientation rather than the horizontal orientation.


----------



## larry500

timboabyc said:


> Probably time for a re-fresh:
> NHT 2.9
> NHT AC-2
> NHT 1.5
> NHT Super Zero's for heights


I have fond memories of my NHT 2.5i's back in the day: huge sound stage and spooky imaging. They dipped down low enough into the low 30s so I didn't need a sub, at least for music. Wonder how current NHT line stacks up.


----------



## Stian_Gel

For my livingroom i have a Sennheiser Ambeo Soundbar with a KEF KC62.
My computer setup uses KEF LS50 Meta's powerd by a Devialet Expert pro 220.
And for my bedroom i have some KEF LSX.


----------



## Bowtieman81

Hello all,

Been lurking around this forum for a while now, but decided to join officially. Current system is:
Denon AVR-1712 receiver
2 Infinity P363 tower speakers as the L/R
1 Infinity PC251 as the center channel
2 Infinity P150 bookshelf speakers as the rear surrounds
1 HSU VTF-3 MK3 for the subwoofer
Sony Blu Ray player (don't use it much any more)
Apple TV 4K for our streaming device









I have to say quite of few of the systems in this thread are amazing and great inspiration. Some day I plan to have a decent home theater setup, hopefully with a dedicated room.

Anyway, look forward to learning and interacting with this community.

Pete


----------



## hollams

View attachment 3287767



hollams said:


> I replaced my old speakers about two years ago with Martin Logan Motions except for two SVS Elevation Speakers I was using as my front height speakers. I was running a 5.2.4 setup and I really wasn't getting the overhead effect I wanted. I did have a pair of Martin Logan 15i as the rear height which I should have moved to the front, but I already had the SVS mounted and just left them when I upgraded. I started thinking that I probably should have all my speakers match so luckily I found a pair of new Martin Logan 15i about 30 minutes from my house at a discounted price.
> 
> When I started setting them up I thought why didn't I go with a 7.2.4 system as I have plenty of space so there I went. I moved the SVS Elevation to my rear heights and the Motion 15i's to the Rear surrounds and Front Heights. Of course I noticed a positive difference right away as the overhead soundstage sounds awesome and now I am back to the issue of not having all my speakers match.
> 
> Martin Logan 60XTI (Fronts)
> Martin Logan 50XTI (Center)
> Martin Logan FX-2 (Side Surrounds)
> Martin Logan 15i (Rear Surrounds and Front Height)
> SVS Elevation (Rear Height)
> Dual PSA TV3612 (Subs)
> Denon 4300H
> Monolith 11 Channel Amplifier


I was finally able to take a picture of my setup.


----------



## squared80

hollams said:


> View attachment 3287767
> 
> 
> 
> I was finally able to take a picture of my setup.
> 
> View attachment 3287768


Looks like you're utilizing acoustic treatments - nicely done. Have you thought about putting any on the ceiling between the MLP and LCR?


----------



## hollams

squared80 said:


> Looks like you're utilizing acoustic treatments - nicely done. Have you thought about putting any on the ceiling between the MLP and LCR?


I've recently thought of that. I posted in another forum topic last week that I have a slight resonance(longer decay time) in the 150hz-300hz region and was wondering if adding acoustic panels to the ceiling would help with that.


----------



## phyton

New DIY front side.


----------



## Ryan Statz

My LCR:










I finally got the KEFs out of the way, and I moved my subwoofer (which you can see poking out from stage left). I also re-built some of my speaker cables with some Canare 4S11 instead of the Monoprice cable I've been using. Things will be changing again soon - I'm working on getting a small audio rack done to house my amps, and also act as a centre channel speaker stand. And with any luck, I'll be wall mounting the TV. 

Also, you can see my pet turdle.

I still have to lower the L/Rs a bit as well, but I'm waiting on whether we're replacing the couch. I don't want to get new stands to get them at the right height now only to have to get other stands again if the new couch has us sitting lower.


----------



## sigpig

Ryan Statz said:


> My LCR:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally got the KEFs out of the way, and I moved my subwoofer (which you can see poking out from stage left). I also re-built some of my speaker cables with some Canare 4S11 instead of the Monoprice cable I've been using. Things will be changing again soon - I'm working on getting a small audio rack done to house my amps, and also act as a centre channel speaker stand. And with any luck, I'll be wall mounting the TV.
> 
> Also, you can see my pet turdle.
> 
> I still have to lower the L/Rs a bit as well, but I'm waiting on whether we're replacing the couch. I don't want to get new stands to get them at the right height now only to have to get other stands again if the new couch has us sitting lower.


That's just crying out for some rosewood Monitor Audio Silver 500s...


----------



## Ryan Statz

sigpig said:


> That's just crying out for some rosewood Monitor Audio Silver 500s...


Walnut. Also: no, my EVOs are just fine


----------



## Nick V

Ryan Statz said:


> Walnut. Also: no, my EVOs are just fine


The EVO4.C Center Channel is excellent! Is it too big?


----------



## Ryan Statz

Nick V said:


> The EVO4.C Center Channel is excellent! Is it too big?


Shush.


----------



## darthray

Ryan Statz said:


> My LCR:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally got the KEFs out of the way, and I moved my subwoofer (which you can see poking out from stage left). I also re-built some of my speaker cables with some Canare 4S11 instead of the Monoprice cable I've been using. Things will be changing again soon - I'm working on getting a small audio rack done to house my amps, and also act as a centre channel speaker stand. And with any luck, I'll be wall mounting the TV.
> 
> Also, you can see my pet turdle.
> 
> I still have to lower the L/Rs a bit as well, but I'm waiting on whether we're replacing the couch. I don't want to get new stands to get them at the right height now only to have to get other stands again if the new couch has us sitting lower.


Nice speakers and your cables look fantastic!

Your cat, look right at home. Just relaxing under the cat figurine.

Darth


----------



## sigpig

Ryan Statz said:


> Shush.


It might be worth a test...

...But then you'd need the EVO 4.1s for surrounds. COULD be financed by the MA Silver LCR you have...


----------



## Ryan Statz

sigpig said:


> It might be worth a test...
> 
> ...But then you'd need the EVO 4.1s for surrounds. COULD be financed by the MA Silver LCR you have...


Stahp.


----------



## sigpig

Ryan Statz said:


> Stahp.


Maybe another ULS-15? For symmetry's sake?


----------



## Ryan Statz

sigpig said:


> Maybe another ULS-15? For symmetry's sake?


Sure, if you want to send me $2k CAD, I would certainly do that.


----------



## Damon Petersen

Main HT
6x JBL 590s (recently purchased on super sale)
Paradigm Premier 600c
PSA xv15se

Downstairs TV I almost never watch
JBL 5.1 Bar (gasp) version with the rechargeable wireless surrounds lol

Office
Swan Diva 6.2 LCR
Swan Diva 5.2 Surrounds
JBL A120P (recently purchased on super sale)

Now sitting off to the side in my office needing a new home
Klipsch RF\C\S 42 IIs + 110SW 5.1 setup

Sitting in a closet for no good reason
20ish? year old Bose Acoustimass 10 5.1 system


----------



## darthray

Damon Petersen said:


> Main HT
> 6x JBL 590s (recently purchased on super sale)
> Paradigm Premier 600c
> PSA xv15se
> 
> Downstairs TV I almost never watch
> JBL 5.1 Bar (gasp) version with the rechargeable wireless surrounds lol
> 
> Office
> Swan Diva 6.2 LCR
> Swan Diva 5.2 Surrounds
> JBL A120P (recently purchased on super sale)
> 
> Now sitting off to the side in my office needing a new home
> Klipsch RF\C\S 42 IIs + 110SW 5.1 setup
> 
> Sitting in a closet for no good reason
> 20ish? year old Bose Acoustimass 10 5.1 system


With your main HT and office system, there is a reason this old Bose Acoustimass 10 5.1 system sit in a closet

Pictures please!

Darth


----------



## thombella2111

Hi everyone.

I just have 1 pair of speakers so it will be short.

Pylon Audio Diamond 25


----------



## mike1133

7.1 system with all Speakercraft Time One in ceiling. Not great but installed by previous homeowner and wife approved since it’s all in the ceiling and not taking up “valuable” floor space.


----------



## McCarthy

3 Vizio soundbars including the large system with up-firing Atmos speakers front and back, in bed room, office and camper.

Main system is a 4.2 setup:

2 KEF Q100W fronts
2 KEF CI130ER rears in ceiling
2 KLIPSCH R-125W Subs

I'm a deal hunter, got them all new on sale between Costco, eBay and Amazon, $800 altogether.

Nothing special but it sounds good to me.

No center, irritates me big time somehow.


----------



## Damon Petersen

darthray said:


> With your main HT and office system, there is a reason this old Bose Acoustimass 10 5.1 system sit in a closet
> 
> Pictures please!
> 
> Darth


Yeah I mean the Bose should have left this house a long time ago.


----------



## squared80

Damon Petersen said:


> Yeah I mean the Bose should have left this house a long time ago.
> 
> View attachment 3294079
> View attachment 3294080
> View attachment 3294081


All those giant speakers and then a little center tucked into a console. Makes me want to cry or punch a wall - can't decide which.


----------



## Damon Petersen

squared80 said:


> All those giant speakers and then a little center tucked into a console. Makes me want to cry or punch a wall - can't decide which.


It is a Paradigm Premier 600c. It does ok.


----------



## darthray

Damon Petersen said:


> Yeah I mean the Bose should have left this house a long time ago.
> 
> View attachment 3294079
> View attachment 3294080
> View attachment 3294081


Wow, 4 tower as surrounds speakers to match your two main
While your Paradigm Premier 600c, doesn't match all the other ones. It is not too chuby either, since it is a nice one.

Well done, and love it

And also love your Samurai sword, in your computer room.

Thanks for posting some pictures!

Darth


----------



## Damon Petersen

darthray said:


> Wow, 4 tower as surrounds speakers to match your two main
> While your Paradigm Premier 600c, doesn't match all the other ones. It is not too chuby either, since it is a nice one.
> 
> Well done, and love it
> 
> And also love your Samurai sword, in your computer room.
> 
> Thanks for posting some pictures!
> 
> Darth


Get yourself a sword that will cut someone in half for under $300  Ronin Katana Sword Company (No, I am not a lunatic)

The surround towers are kinda crazy, but I got all 6 for $240 each so...


----------



## Ryan Statz

Damon Petersen said:


> Yeah I mean the Bose should have left this house a long time ago.
> 
> View attachment 3294080
> View attachment 3294081


With that much of those speakers being blocked by your seating, I would be particularly concerned about the overall SQ. But that's also not my space, and I have no idea how it all sounds to you, so you can tell me to go straight to hell if you want


----------



## Damon Petersen

Ryan Statz said:


> With that much of those speakers being blocked by your seating, I would be particularly concerned about the overall SQ. But that's also not my space, and I have no idea how it all sounds to you, so you can tell me to go straight to hell if you want


It is a bit of a concern, but I have them angled pointing at me through the gaps between the headrests, and normally we are partially reclined which also helps.


----------



## darthray

Damon Petersen said:


> Get yourself a sword that will cut someone in half for under $300  Ronin Katana Sword Company (No, I am not a lunatic)
> 
> The surround towers are kinda crazy, but I got all 6 for $240 each so...


Thanks for the link

I already add it to my favorites, for a future purchase. Having a perfect spot at the entrance of my house, for those suppose Security company that want to scan your house. Only to rob you later, by saying" I already have my own security system, throughout the house with a few of these". With the result, of never seeing them again. Having already done done, with some cheap replica only made for display

Darth


----------



## Maximum7

zielin said:


> I think i'm good for a while... I hope
> 7.2.4 setup
> Mains: *Focal Sopra N2*
> Center: *Focal 1000 IWLCR6* - it is a in-wall and sealed speaker, but it put it in the AV cabinet. When i need it i leave the doors open. (all centers look ugly IMO)
> LS/RS: *Focal Surround Be*
> LRS/RRS: *Focal 300 IW6*
> TLF/TRF/TRL/TRR: *Focal 300 ICW8*
> Subs: *SVS SB-3000 (dual)*
> Processor: Lyngdorf MP-60 2.1
> AMP: NAD Master Series M28 (for FL/FR/C/LS/RS/LRS/RRS)
> AMP: Elac Alchemy DPA-2 X 2 (heights)
> (TV is the LG G2 OLED 83")
> 
> View attachment 3286317
> 
> View attachment 3286318
> 
> View attachment 3286319
> 
> View attachment 3286320
> 
> 
> 
> bonus dog pix!
> View attachment 3286321



You have $17,000.00 worth of speakers shoved up against a wall and in a cabinet?


----------



## Ryan Statz

Maximum7 said:


> You have $17,000.00 worth of speakers shoved up against a wall and in a cabinet?


The only odd thing IMO is using an in-wall in the cabinet as his CC... a vertical in-wall turned on its side, too. If they listen with the cabinet door open like that, I can only imagine how much the sound is reflecting off of the sides of the open doors in the narrow corridor that it's creating.


----------



## McCarthy

The longer I'm around here (after a long break on an old account that I forgot about), the more I have to think about this phrase...


*out of proportion*


in the wrong relation to the size, shape, or position of other things.
"the sculpture seemed *out of proportion to* its surroundings"
greater or more serious than is necessary or appropriate.


Its like owning a Lambo and parking it in the driveway at all times due to no accesses of a garage.

Or using a PS5 on a 24 inch 1080 TV.

Or preparing a dry aged prime ribeye in a microwave.

Or building a custom home with 8 bedrooms, and 14 bathrooms.


----------



## zielin

Maximum7 said:


> You have $17,000.00 worth of speakers shoved up against a wall and in a cabinet?


Lyngdorf strongly suggests pushing speakers as close to the wall as you can. I used to have them 4' off the wall. I don't hear any diff vs right up on the wall. The wife also hated them in the room.. so if i don't notice any problems and the wife if happy... win win.
The CC is an in-wall and sealed. 



Ryan Statz said:


> The only odd thing IMO is using an in-wall in the cabinet as his CC... a vertical in-wall turned on its side, too. If they listen with the cabinet door open like that, I can only imagine how much the sound is reflecting off of the sides of the open doors in the narrow corridor that it's creating.


The pix is old and the tweeter area was shifted. (it didn't change the sound at all.)
the doors also have no impact as there is only one person using the setup (me) and i'm always center. (Solid doors should might have some impact with reflections. but these aren't solid. It is hard to tell scale from the pix, but when open the doors are over 4'.)


----------



## Ryan Statz

zielin said:


> Lyngdorf strongly suggests pushing speakers as close to the wall as you can. I used to have them 4' off the wall. I don't hear any diff vs right up on the wall. The wife also hated them in the room.. so if i don't notice any problems and the wife if happy... win win.
> The CC is an in-wall and sealed.
> 
> The pix is old and the tweeter area was shifted. (it didn't change the sound at all.)
> the doors also have no impact as there is only one person using the setup (me) and i'm always center. (Solid doors should might have some impact with reflections. but these aren't solid. It is hard to tell scale from the pix, but when open the doors are over 4'.)


Sure, as long as the distance from the wall is at least the width of any ports that are on the back, that's fine, especially if you set crossover points 80Hz and above. It wouldn't hurt to pull them forward 6 inches, though  FWiW, I wouldn't have them 4ft into the room either (if by 4ft, you mean measured from the back of the speaker to the wall - typically you measure from the front baffle to the wall).

Were you able to rotate the tweeter/midrange 90 degrees, then? 

Those slats would still be acting like reflectors, though. Now, I'm not attacking you or anything (I'm purely just asking), but if it's just you, why not wall mount the TV, and place a centre channel on top of the cabinet?


----------



## zielin

I hate the look of center channels. IMO unless it is a man cave... it is eye cancer to have a center.  I've been using phantom for some time. I have 2 pre-sets in the AVR. Center and no center. 
Sadly the AV cabinet is FULL of stuff... Maybe some day i'll move to a place with more room (or get a country house) to put all the equipment some place else. It would be cool to have nothing put TV and speakers. (I'd likely do all in-wall too for the extra-room fantasy.)
The TV is already higher than i'd like (but only a little) - I did think of putting it over the TV.. but i've been fine with phantom center for some time and I just recently got the in-wall focal for the center. 

the 4' was from tweeter to the back wall - not the back of the speakers. They are larger than the pix makes it seems - 4' out from the back would be far in the room. They are already more than 6" off the wall. (there is a rim around the speakers and the snake-oil speaker cables need room to bend too.)

yes, the center tweeter area was turned 90 degrees. 

In the end this setup is pretty much for gaming - which almost never uses the heigh channels


----------



## Maximum7

Ok now you're killing me.... $17,000 for gaming?


----------



## MSchu18

...


----------



## squared80

MSchu18 said:


>


No need for acoustical treatments?


----------



## MSchu18

surely... there always is.

there is diffusion on the front wall, those are commercial grade acoustic curtains and the rear wall has a large portion covered in 5lb sq ft wool carpet. that's it for now.

I would like to get sound clouds, but the slant of the ceiling as it goes to the rear is fairly benign and I need to find the correct units to install... something like this:










The room is fairly inert right now and is still livable... My limit is about 85db so it doesn't energize the room to drastically, even though it is easily possible to go WELL beyond that


----------



## anden2000

Monitor Audio 7.1

Silver 10 fronts
Silver C350 center
Silver FX side surrounds
Silver 1 rear surrounds
Silver W12 sub
Powered by Denon X4500H
85” TV

The amp is also driving a couple of Silver 1’s in the kitchen as Zone 2.

System is run with 2.0 music, movies, games, sports and shows.


----------



## sigpig

anden2000 said:


> Monitor Audio 7.1
> 
> Silver 10 fronts
> Silver C350 center
> Silver FX side surrounds
> Silver 1 rear surrounds
> Silver W12 sub
> Powered by Denon X4500H
> 85” TV
> 
> The amp is also driving a couple of Silver 1’s in the kitchen as Zone 2.
> 
> System is run with 2.0 music, movies, games, sports and shows.
> 
> View attachment 3295912


Looks very hugge...


----------



## anden2000

sigpig said:


> Looks very hugge...


Liking it such : )


----------



## cchunter

MSchu18 said:


>





MSchu18 said:


>


Separate horn on a speaker stand? Please explain


----------



## jrref

MSchu18 said:


> surely... there always is.
> 
> there is diffusion on the front wall, those are commercial grade acoustic curtains and the rear wall has a large portion covered in 5lb sq ft wool carpet. that's it for now.
> 
> I would like to get sound clouds, but the slant of the ceiling as it goes to the rear is fairly benign and I need to find the correct units to install... something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The room is fairly inert right now and is still livable... My limit is about 85db so it doesn't energize the room to drastically, even though it is easily possible to go WELL beyond that


I have to ask. You have this very large room with this tiny TV. You probably need an 85inch TV or larger for that room and at that viewing distance.


----------



## hifibliss

Fairly new guy, have made a few posts. I thought I would post my speakers/system.
My System,

NAD C-658 Preamp with HDMI module

Parasound Halo JC5 Amp

Sonus Faber Olympica III speakers

Velodyne HGS 10 subs

Audioquest NRG Z2 power cords

Morrow Audio XLR MA4 interconnects

Audioquest Pearl 48 HDMI cables

Audioquest Greyhound sub cables

Mogami 2921 speaker wire/bi wired

LG 65 TV


----------



## MSchu18

jrref said:


> I have to ask. You have this very large room with this tiny TV. You probably need an 85inch TV or larger for that room and at that viewing distance.


Why would I need a bigger monitor for 2-channel?


----------



## MSchu18

cchunter said:


> Separate horn on a speaker stand? Please explain


Three way... it fills in >7kHz.

It's a Beyma tpl200 AMT driver.


----------



## Worf101

*Hey all. My "current" roster of speakers is as follows:*
*
In use:*

*Main listening rig*
*ADS L1290's (mains in HT)
Ohm Walsh 2's (surrounds in HT)
Boston Acoustics Center Channel 
HSU VTF 2 sub

Man Cave/Computer Room
Logigik Speakers (mains in man cave)
Definitive Center 
Epicure Speakers (rears in man cave)

Scattered throughout the house:
Platinum Audio Studio Ones and Twos
Various Epicure and Ohm's including Ohm Walsh Fs

I know I should detail them all but I'm old and lazy. 
*
*Worf *


----------



## hal.hagan

I tend to purchase used equipment primarily, enjoy it until it either dies (at lower cost, my "toy" budget is low and my natural cheapness makes me want to get blood from a stone) or until I find something better to replace it (at a great price). To illustrate the "finds" I've lucked into, I'll show what I paid (all prices in CDN $). All our TVs are Sharp 1080P either Aquos or Quattron and we've been really pleased with those. I haven't made the jump to 4K or 8K, and at 66 years old, not sure my eyesight can appreciate the difference enough to justify the cost.

Living Room: Pioneer A-8 (champagne-color series) integrated amp (~ $20), Yamaha T-700 tuner ($15), Yamaha NS-690 ($35) - these are amazingly detailed, a little light in low bass until the material calls for it, so I guess they're quite accurate;

Family TV room: Yamaha RX-V71 HT receiver ($35), Front L/R - Tannoy Cheviots ($25) - lovely and effortless, Center: Definitive Technologies C1-J ($10) - this is a GREAT center! Rears: some radio shack towers with side-firing 10" woofers ($20)

Basement TV room: Yamaha RX-V800 HT receiver ($20 + $80 repair to fix distortion in one rear channel that developed after 4 years), Fronts: Philips DeForest Home-builts, 1x12" woofer, 4x5" mids, 4x1" tweeters, about 40" tall by 22 wide ($85) and ~80lbs/cabinet; Rears: Angstrom, not sure of model, grey-painted cabinets, wedge-shaped to fit into a corner - ($20); CD - Sony CDP-X777ES (these were apparently something like $1700US in 1991, sounds amazing ($25), and it's the heaviest CD player at 17KG (37.4 lbs) I've ever seen - more than many receivers;

Other basement listening area: Technics SA-GX690 receiver ($20); Lenco L82 turntable ($freecycled), speakers rotate between a pair of Dynaco A35s, Polk Monitor 10's and a pair of Boston A-150's

Master Bedroom TV: Onkyo TX-SR500; Front L/R Celestion Ditton 66's - similarly lovely, accurate, effortless; Rears - 8" tall Jamo speakers in plastic cabinet, great imaging and detail though... I recall those were $5 to 8 the pair.

Home office: Yamaha A-700 integrated amp ($20); Harman Kardon TU910 tuner ($8); Dual 510 turntable ($20); Polk Monitor 5 speakers ($30)

So, bottom line... I've been damned lucky to happen upon some of these deals when I did.


----------



## phyton

Unification of LCR speakers, only outdoor measurements are missing to find the right crossover point.









vs


----------



## avs.phil

^Are you testing our vision?  ok I finally see the difference


----------



## phyton

avs.phil said:


> ^Tesztelgeted a látásunkat?  ok végre látom a különbséget
> [/IDÉZET]


----------



## Steve du

This is for speakers only.... So here goes
Jenning Reasearch Contrara Pedestal MK1
ESS AMT 3 Rock Monitors
Polk T50
Pioneer cs-77
Niles Nines
Most of these date me fairly accurately


----------



## Steve du

hal.hagan said:


> I tend to purchase used equipment primarily, enjoy it until it either dies (at lower cost, my "toy" budget is low and my natural cheapness makes me want to get blood from a stone) or until I find something better to replace it (at a great price). To illustrate the "finds" I've lucked into, I'll show what I paid (all prices in CDN $). All our TVs are Sharp 1080P either Aquos or Quattron and we've been really pleased with those. I haven't made the jump to 4K or 8K, and at 66 years old, not sure my eyesight can appreciate the difference enough to justify the cost.
> 
> Living Room: Pioneer A-8 (champagne-color series) integrated amp (~ $20), Yamaha T-700 tuner ($15), Yamaha NS-690 ($35) - these are amazingly detailed, a little light in low bass until the material calls for it, so I guess they're quite accurate;
> 
> Family TV room: Yamaha RX-V71 HT receiver ($35), Front L/R - Tannoy Cheviots ($25) - lovely and effortless, Center: Definitive Technologies C1-J ($10) - this is a GREAT center! Rears: some radio shack towers with side-firing 10" woofers ($20)
> 
> Basement TV room: Yamaha RX-V800 HT receiver ($20 + $80 repair to fix distortion in one rear channel that developed after 4 years), Fronts: Philips DeForest Home-builts, 1x12" woofer, 4x5" mids, 4x1" tweeters, about 40" tall by 22 wide ($85) and ~80lbs/cabinet; Rears: Angstrom, not sure of model, grey-painted cabinets, wedge-shaped to fit into a corner - ($20); CD - Sony CDP-X777ES (these were apparently something like $1700US in 1991, sounds amazing ($25), and it's the heaviest CD player at 17KG (37.4 lbs) I've ever seen - more than many receivers;
> 
> Other basement listening area: Technics SA-GX690 receiver ($20); Lenco L82 turntable ($freecycled), speakers rotate between a pair of Dynaco A35s, Polk Monitor 10's and a pair of Boston A-150's
> 
> Master Bedroom TV: Onkyo TX-SR500; Front L/R Celestion Ditton 66's - similarly lovely, accurate, effortless; Rears - 8" tall Jamo speakers in plastic cabinet, great imaging and detail though... I recall those were $5 to 8 the pair.
> 
> Home office: Yamaha A-700 integrated amp ($20); Harman Kardon TU910 tuner ($8); Dual 510 turntable ($20); Polk Monitor 5 speakers ($30)
> 
> So, bottom line... I've been damned lucky to happen upon some of these deals when I did.


Same as me I grew up in To now reside in SLC, UT.
90% of my eq is used refurbished and going strong


----------



## Spawn101

Steve du said:


> Same as me I grew up in To now reside in SLC, UT.
> 90% of my eq is used refurbished and going strong


Are you the guy who responds with "Do you want to make a trade?' every time I list something for sale on the KSL classifieds?


----------



## Scottfox

Polk SDA SRS 3.1TL CSI20 Monitor 4
HSU VTF 3.5 15" sub
Pioneer VSX-1131
Sony BDP-S590
75023


----------



## Left Behind

I have five (4 surrounds, 1 center) Sonance VP86R,(earlier versions, similar specs) in ceiling. And a Canton 10" active sub.


----------



## ds_antique

I have a very very low-price speaker that I connect to my laptop to get loud sound. I need it because I run a religious series everyday in evening. 
To watch the show, people around me, neighbors gather in evening. 
The speaker is from the Zebronics brand.


----------



## LesLucid

I’ve never posted my info here so, here goes. I’m retired and my stuff has been accumulated over the years. My stereo speakers for upstairs are Polk, don’t even know what model, just says monitor series but it’s floor standing tower, a 3 way apparently.

For the below, I know folks will say I have mismatches in timbre, etc. but it is what it is. I don’t have the dollars to pump into these things like many here and things just “evolved”. Downstairs for our movie room I have:

Center - Klipsch RC 62
Rears - Klipsch KG 3.5
Sides - Klipsch KG 5
Fronts - Klipschorns

Before you say, then how did I afford the Klipschorns, I got them for a steal on Craigslist. I got the pair, sequential serial numbers, for $1,500, delivered. They are 1970s vintage had seen some rough treatment. They have some cosmetic water damage at the bottom, cleaned them up as best I could and updated the crossovers to new solid state models (specific for the Klipschorn) and we listen to them daily, for probably 2-3 hours, as part of our 7.1 system. We watch our favorite metal bands live performances (DVDs and YouTube) or stream shows and movies from our Apple TV. We have an older SVS Ultra cylinder sub for the extra lows.


----------



## darthray

LesLucid said:


> I’ve never posted my info here so, here goes. I’m retired and my stuff has been accumulated over the years. My stereo speakers for upstairs are Polk, don’t even know what model, just says monitor series but it’s floor standing tower, a 3 way apparently.
> 
> For the below, I know folks will say I have mismatches in timbre, etc. but it is what it is. I don’t have the dollars to pump into these things like many here and things just “evolved”. Downstairs for our movie room I have:
> 
> Center - Klipsch RC 62
> Rears - Klipsch KG 3.5
> Sides - Klipsch KG 5
> Fronts - Klipschorns
> 
> Before you say, then how did I afford the Klipschorns, I got them for a steal on Craigslist. I got the pair, sequential serial numbers, for $1,500, delivered. They are 1970s vintage had seen some rough treatment. They have some cosmetic water damage at the bottom, cleaned them up as best I could and updated the crossovers to new solid state models (specific for the Klipschorn) and we listen to them daily, for probably 2-3 hours, as part of our 7.1 system. We watch our favorite metal bands live performances (DVDs and YouTube) or stream shows and movies from our Apple TV. We have an older SVS Ultra cylinder sub for the extra lows.


This thread is not here to judge!

Just to enjoy looking at some pictures of someone system (hint, hint), no matter of sophisticated or on the budget side. Since all of us started somewhere, where only a few make it an important hobby like I did.

Darth


----------



## LesLucid

darthray said:


> This thread is not here to judge!
> 
> Just to enjoy looking at some pictures of someone system (*hint, hint*), no matter of sophisticated or on the budget side. Since all of us started somewhere, where only a few make it an important hobby like I did.
> 
> Darth


This is a wide angle shot so some distortion. You can see there’s an opening for stairs where I’m standing to take the pic. There’s also another door out of the frame on the stair wall (under stair closet) but no windows so room can be made easily dark. Also, being in the basement level with no exterior doors/windows, we can really let it boom.


----------



## RickD1225

The Klipchorns are a big as the TV!


----------



## LesLucid

RickD1225 said:


> The Klipchorns are a big as the TV!


The TV just won’t die. It’s an old 65” Samsung rear projection HD DLP TV, old enough to use an arc lamp. With all the problems I read about on new flat screen sets, if we upgrade any time soon, I’m keeping it as a spare.


----------



## Ryan Statz

LesLucid said:


> The TV just won’t die. It’s an old 65” Samsung rear projection HD DLP TV, old enough to use an arc lamp. With all the problems I read about on new flat screen sets, if we upgrade any time soon, I’m keeping it as a spare.


What problems? maybe way back 20 years ago, but not really today.


----------



## LesLucid

Ryan Statz said:


> What problems? maybe way back 20 years ago, but not really today.


Just going by my two friends’ experiences. They’ve had flat panel plasmas, LCDs. Between the two, they’re now on their 3rd set each in about 10 years. Neither of them put in the hours we do on ours either (about 2-3 hours/day).

edit: forgot to mention, in terms of reading here, that whole thread about local dimming issues on one Samsung model line in 2021.


----------



## Ryan Statz

LesLucid said:


> Just going by my two friends’ experiences. They’ve had flat panel plasmas, LCDs. Between the two, they’re now on their 3rd set each in about 10 years. Neither of them put in the hours we do on ours either (about 2-3 hours/day).
> 
> edit: forgot to mention, in terms of reading here, that whole thread about local dimming issues on one Samsung model line in 2021.


You can't go by the experience of two people. I had an issue with a Samsung TV 5 years ago, but that hasn't sworn me off of LED TVs. There will be defects, that's just how things are, that doesn't mean there's an overarching issue with every single TV produced.


----------



## LesLucid

.


Ryan Statz said:


> You can't go by the experience of two people. I had an issue with a Samsung TV 5 years ago, but that hasn't sworn me off of LED TVs. There will be defects, that's just how things are, that doesn't mean there's an overarching issue with every single TV produced.


Well, two people and going on 6 sets in a row, all bought new, while we have had only our old one. Our friend who is replacing one right now just got a 65” Samsung 8K set and is having trouble. Maybe it is just an installation issue, the company is scheduled to come out again and have a look. She said (I haven’t seen it) that dark areas look like there are moving shadows or swimming grey levels. Is that a local dimming issue maybe?


----------



## Ryan Statz

LesLucid said:


> .
> 
> Well, two people and going on 6 sets in a row, all bought new, while we have had only our old one. Our friend who is replacing one right now just got a 65” Samsung 8K set and is having trouble. Maybe it is just an installation issue, the company is scheduled to come out again and have a look. She said (I haven’t seen it) that dark areas look like there are moving shadows or swimming grey levels. Is that a local dimming issue maybe?


it's still just two people.


----------



## LesLucid

Ryan Statz said:


> it's still just two people.


Yeah, and it’s still 6 sets, maybe 5 depending on what our one friend finds out. Regardless, I’m still fine with our old set, not enough bothers me about it to make any changes right now. If I’d change anything, it would be to get the Klipschorns refinished. I just don’t want to be without for that long or go to all that trouble. Too old and tired.


----------



## rezzy

This is something I recently purchased but ended up giving it away as a housewarming gift. I bought it because it looks really cool and I’m a sucker for gadgets. It sounds pretty good (360* audio) but I have no idea what it would sound like paired with a second one.









As is, it does well for dinner parties or even a workout room. I kind of wish I purchased a second one at the early bird offering, as now the price has doubled. TreSound1 Hi-Fi Bluetooth Speaker


----------



## Steve du

Spawn101 said:


> Are you the guy who responds with "Do you want to make a trade?' every time I list something for sale on the KSL classifieds?


I don't believe so. If I am intersted is something I usually want to buy it I don't really have much to trade 
I am looking for a preamp 
and some Dayton ST255-8 10 inch Speakers if you have or see any


----------



## Spawn101

Steve du said:


> I don't believe so. If I am intersted is something I usually want to buy it I don't really have much to trade
> I am looking for a preamp
> and some Dayton ST255-8 10 inch Speakers if you have or see any


Just joking with you, I thought it would be a fellow Utahn thing! LOL
If you have listed on KSL you should know what I'm referring to. I think too many people in Utah took that 'trade up' barter show that used to be on television to heart. Very few people seem to have cash, but everyone seems to have something that they want to trade.


----------



## jroadie

Front L and R: Polk RTi8
Center: Revel C208
Surround L and R: Polk R50
Sub: Rythmik FV18PC


----------



## Ryan Statz

jroadie said:


> Front L and R: Polk RTi8
> Center: Monolith THX-365C
> Surround L and R: Polk R50
> Sub: Rythmik FV18PC


Pics!


----------



## Ryan Statz

Simplifying the setup as an experiment. Reducing down to 3.1 - gear/speakers is listed in my signature. Moving my Silver 50 surrounds to a 2ch desktop situation I'm working on (current gear for that is also listed in my signature). Here's the current state of the HT/music system. I still have to remove the table/stand that the TV is on, wall mount the TV, and move everything back by 6-8 inches (including the rug). Cat's gotta stay where he is, though. I think once the TV is on the wall, and the table is removed, it's going to look nice, and clean. Now if only I can figure out a clever way to eliminate the inevitable rat king of wires behind the amps...










It was also an opportunity to make some fancy, new cables (sorry to those who have seen these a dozen times already, but I'm proud of these):










The build consists of Mogami W3104 12AWG 4-conductor cable, nylon climbing rope for the outer shell, BFA style banana plugs, and various colours of shrink tube. These are my thicc boi "reference" cables.


----------



## jroadie

Ryan Statz said:


> Pics!


----------



## darthray

Ryan Statz said:


> ... from the above post
> 
> It was also an opportunity to make some fancy, new cables (sorry to those who have seen these a dozen times already, but I'm proud of these):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The build consists of Mogami W3104 12AWG 4-conductor cable, nylon climbing rope for the outer shell, BFA style banana plugs, and various colours of shrink tube. These are my thicc boi "reference" cables.


Nothing wrong with that my Audio friend, having built my own fancy looking cables for my three front speakers. Knowing how much time is required to built them, after seeing this thread many years ago;








Have a look at these Beauties!!!! How to make your OWN...


Awesome speaker cables eh?!!! They look like a million bucks but cost a fraction!!! Don't get sucked in!!! 12 guage monoprice wire monoprice banana plugs knukonceptz cable pants and tech flex from eBay seller FurryLetters!!! Great deal!!!! And yes they are long!!! 50ft That is just ONE cable...




www.avsforum.com





Knowing it will not change the sound my speakers sound like, but sure look good just like my aftermarket outrigger on my front three speakers been on carpet.

Darth


----------



## Ryan Statz

darthray said:


> Nothing wrong with that my Audio friend, having built my own fancy looking cables for my three front speakers. Knowing how much time is required to built them, after seeing this thread many years ago;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a look at these Beauties!!!! How to make your OWN...
> 
> 
> Awesome speaker cables eh?!!! They look like a million bucks but cost a fraction!!! Don't get sucked in!!! 12 guage monoprice wire monoprice banana plugs knukonceptz cable pants and tech flex from eBay seller FurryLetters!!! Great deal!!!! And yes they are long!!! 50ft That is just ONE cable...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.avsforum.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knowing it will not change the sound my speakers sound like, but sure look good just like my aftermarket outrigger on my front three speakers been on carpet.
> 
> Darth


Oh, I was just saying because I don't want to come across as a spammer. I took my time with these, and they turned out great. The one thing I need to work on is how to get a much smoother transition from jacket to leads and leads to banana plugs. I don't mind it looking hand-made (because that's part of the fun I have), but I think it could use a bit of refinement. 

Oh for sure - I don't build them thinking it's going to change the sound of my speakers. I started doing it purely because I have no real means of hiding cables, and this was a way to make them look at least half-way presentable if I'm forced to have them exposed. Then it just became, "How do I make these better?", and it just snowballed from there.


----------



## darthray

Ryan Statz said:


> Oh, I was just saying because I don't want to come across as a spammer. I took my time with these, and they turned out great. The one thing I need to work on is how to get a much smoother transition from jacket to leads and leads to banana plugs. I don't mind it looking hand-made (because that's part of the fun I have), but I think it could use a bit of refinement.
> 
> Oh for sure - I don't build them thinking it's going to change the sound of my speakers. I started doing it purely because I have no real means of hiding cables, and this was a way to make them look at least half-way presentable if I'm forced to have them exposed. Then it just became, "How do I make these better?", and it just snowballed from there.


I totally agree finding the right leads as a Banana Jack, just like the best looking sleeve for them is part of the fun. Can't recall how many of each I tried for look and function, but were many before I made the commitment to do the last few feet's on a complete cables. Since most of it, is an in-wall installation.









Maybe one day, I will take of those XLR cables and connections and some repainting finish touch to complete this project. Since it is a very dark room, even with the only one light on. Right now, I have to go pickup today my new Marantz AV7706 to replace my previous AV7705. And concentrate on the install/calibration and adjustments for the subs, since those last ones can be fairly picky within your room. The picture below, was my previous AV8801 since I never took pictures after been replace.








The old Adcom on the right, will be replace with a new Panamax at the same time. To take it's retirement, after 25 years or so of loyal service for potential power surge while been at it.

Darth


----------



## onkyo3

hello all !

Monitor Audio's (England) fronts and center and KEF surrounds with 2 Pioneer Elite (bottom fired/ 300 watts each) powered subs !


----------



## sigpig

Speaker stands are a thing.


----------



## onkyo3

Yes, I am working on that. Life has a way of throwing obstacles in the way of having fun !


----------



## KenM10759

onkyo3 said:


> Yes, I am working on that. Life has a way of throwing obstacles in the way of having fun !


I've been able to find good used stands on Craigslist and/or Facebook Marketplace for well under $50. Good luck!


----------



## Christian1969

The Master Artist Signature MTM Towers in Linen Grey leather and Real Walnut Claro Figured panels. We use dual Accuton Cell Ceramic midbass and Cell Ceramic tweeter. Wired with Kimber Kable 4tc wire. We used Mundorf binding post and Parts (Including Goertz Copper Foil 12awg inductors on the woofer, ClarityCap CSA cap and Mundorf Copper Foil 16 awg inductors on the mid, and Mundorf Supreme EVO-Oil/ClarityCap CSA combo caps on tweeter, Mundorf MREsist Supreme resistors in all critical tweeter and midrange circuits) , the picture of full system has an esoteric c02 preamp, upgraded to a burmester 077 in pic below


----------



## Tomas2

My simple two channel system, with custom M&K 6” two-way monitors


----------



## hifibliss

Whatever works Tomas2.


----------



## mcorrea63

Here's my Junk,

Polk S60 for the mains,
Polk S10 for the rears,
Polk S35 for the center
Sonance MAG6R ceiling speakers (4 in the ceiling)
SVS PB12-NSD Subwoofer,
Sony XR X90J 75 Inch TV
Pioneer Elite VSX- LX305 Dolby Atmos in a 9.1 configuration
Sony UBP-X700 4K Player
DIY HTPC
Ikea Besta Cabinet


----------



## Ryan Statz

mcorrea63 said:


> Here's my Junk,
> 
> Polk S60 for the mains,
> Polk S10 for the rears,
> Polk S35 for the center
> Sonance MAG6R ceiling speakers (4 in the ceiling)
> SVS PB12-NSD Subwoofer,
> Sony XR X90J 75 Inch TV
> Pioneer Elite VSX- LX305 Dolby Atmos in a 9.1 configuration
> Sony UBP-X700 4K Player
> DIY HTPC
> Ikea Besta Cabinet
> View attachment 3330722


Pics!


----------



## mcorrea63

Pics Posted


----------



## onkyo3

With all of the nice equipment playing music how can there be hate in the world ?


----------



## darthray

mcorrea63 said:


> Here's my Junk,
> 
> Polk S60 for the mains,
> Polk S10 for the rears,
> Polk S35 for the center
> Sonance MAG6R ceiling speakers (4 in the ceiling)
> SVS PB12-NSD Subwoofer,
> Sony XR X90J 75 Inch TV
> Pioneer Elite VSX- LX305 Dolby Atmos in a 9.1 configuration
> Sony UBP-X700 4K Player
> DIY HTPC
> Ikea Besta Cabinet
> View attachment 3330743


No junks here, this thread is all about sharing our present system. No matter how small or sophisticated they are, where at least you posted some pictures that is the whole point of of this thread 

Darth


----------



## petetherock

Just bought this little BT speaker for laughs and it punches above it's price, in sound and in looks:








Soundkraft Enigma Speaker Review


How many audio products do you know come from the little island of Singapore? The last I recall were the Roberton Audio speakers, from almos...




peteswrite.blogspot.com


----------



## onkyo3

sigpig said:


> Speaker stands are a thing.


I am a ward of my goobernment and my monthly dolling does not include the luxury of buying much.

Pretty handy with wood and my tools, (in a past life I built custom beach homes),and came up with these:




























Today may be a good day to finish putting the CD's in alphabetical order .... lol


----------



## sigpig

onkyo3 said:


> I am a ward of my goobernment and my monthly dolling does not include the luxury of buying much.
> 
> Pretty handy with wood and my tools, (in a past life I built custom beach homes),and came up with these:
> 
> View attachment 3334724
> 
> 
> View attachment 3334725
> 
> 
> View attachment 3334727
> 
> 
> Today may be a good day to finish putting the CD's in alphabetical order .... lol


That looks a lot better! Next step is to swap locations of your AVR and centre speaker.


----------



## onkyo3

Easier said than done ! I built the entertainment stand as well, just did a make over when buying the 65" tv so it would sit on top. 

The center channel was on the bottom shelf and I redid it and now the Onkyo CD player lives there.

The shelf the AVR resides on is not adjustable, so that will mean another make over .. going to put it on the "to do" list for later.


----------



## Tim Diebert

Ryan Statz said:


> My LCR:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally got the KEFs out of the way, and I moved my subwoofer (which you can see poking out from stage left). I also re-built some of my speaker cables with some Canare 4S11 instead of the Monoprice cable I've been using. Things will be changing again soon - I'm working on getting a small audio rack done to house my amps, and also act as a centre channel speaker stand. And with any luck, I'll be wall mounting the TV.
> 
> Also, you can see my pet turdle.
> 
> I still have to lower the L/Rs a bit as well, but I'm waiting on whether we're replacing the couch. I don't want to get new stands to get them at the right height now only to have to get other stands again if the new couch has us sitting lower.


I gotta say…I absolutely LOVE that painting of a guy painting himself in reference to a pic of him referencing a painting of himself all the while referencing himself & painting himself in that reference while referencing the painting of himself in reference.

Take a lesson all you woke kids in this new generation of wokeness….now THAT is the ultimate expression of META!!!!!!!

…..I literally have NO idea what I just typed up but I’ll probably gain a following despite the fact that it didn’t make ANY sense hahahaha.

Oh BTW…. Love the audio gear buddy!


----------



## zeekf1

Damon Petersen said:


> Yeah I mean the Bose should have left this house a long time ago.
> 
> View attachment 3294079
> View attachment 3294080
> View attachment 3294081


damn, thats nice! a room fulla 590!
bet thatd be bringing the noize!


----------



## zeekf1

jbl 890s-mains
jbl l8400 subs(2)
polk 702s-front height
jbl 520c- center
bose 301 s.iii-rear surrounds
ht samsung hw-c700 7.2 avr
2.1-jbl sdp3 pre/pro>2 150wpc audiosource model 3amps in passive vertical biamp to the l890s. the pre is being restored at the moment, so im using the samsung for music. its fairly good. just not in the same class as the seperates at all.


----------



## evangelosK

Symmetry (or space is limited):










Monitor Audio Silver 100 L/R
Monitor Audio Bronze C150
Monitor Audio Silver FX surrounds
Monitor Audio Bronze FX rear surrounds
Monitor Audio Bronze AMS front heights
2x SVS SB-3000

Samsung QN90B 75''
Yamaha Aventage A6A
Parasound A23+
And yes, that is a tape player (Marantz)

Soon the L/R will be "upgraded" to Monitor Audio Silver 300 towers. Upgraded in quotes, because I am extremely happy with the Silver 100. So much happy, that the main reason, besides better looks and the 300 being 2'' skinnier width wise and better fit, I would be ecstatic if the 300 provided an actual upgrade.

I like it when a plan works out. Having limited space, and upgrading EVERYTHING, from Receiver, to speakers to TV to furniture, I measured a million times and took me almost 3 months to find this piece of furniture and do online equipment dimension "research", and everything fit perfectly height and width wise.  I am very proud my measurements have the L/R and center dead on height wise.


----------



## Ryan Statz

evangelosK said:


> Symmetry:
> 
> View attachment 3338085
> 
> 
> Audio Monitor Silver 100 L/R
> Audio Monitor Bronze C150
> Audio Monitor Silver FX surrounds
> Audio Monitor Bronze FX rear surrounds
> Audio Monitor Bronze AMS front heights
> 2x SVS SB-3000
> 
> Soon the L/R will be "upgraded" to Monitor Audio Silver 300 towers. Upgraded in quotes, because I am extremely happy with the Silver 100. So much happy, that the main reason, besides better looks and the 300 being 2'' skinnier width wise and better fit, I would be ecstatic if the 300 provided an actual upgrade.


If I were to upgrade anything, the centre channel would be a better path to take (to perhaps a Silver C350 if you can find one or the newer Silver C250). That is not to say that the one you have isn't good - I think the centre channel is more critical than the mains as far as upgrade paths go.

BTW, what stands are you using for your Silver 100s?


----------



## evangelosK

Ryan Statz said:


> If I were to upgrade anything, the centre channel would be a better path to take (to perhaps a Silver C350 if you can find one or the newer Silver C250). That is not to say that the one you have isn't good - I think the centre channel is more critical than the mains as far as upgrade paths go.
> 
> BTW, what stands are you using for your Silver 100s?



MAYBE... as you can see, the current center is a perfect fit - anything taller will have to have the TV wall mount moved higher, and consequentially the TV being higher, which is a lot of sheetrock patching, remounting, and the TV really would look silly that high. I have 0 issues or complains from the C150 - clear dialogue, and is at dead center ear level. I also have reservations paying $1200 for a matching center, plus, music is my #1 priority, by far. 

The stands are these: https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B07VNBWF67/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_image_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

They are actually very nice, come with 2 sizes top plates and can be filled with sand. I filled mine with small gravel. I have the 28''


----------



## onkyo3

Just love seeing 2 sub set-ups !

Rockin the paradise with two of these :

*Pioneer Elite® SW-E10*
300-watt BASH® amplifier (600 watts peak) with built-in digital signal processor to ensure maximum linearity and output without distortion


----------



## teetertotter

My below Signature says it and within my budget. I am engulfed with DD surround movies with clear dialog.


----------



## jamesk8752

I recently updated my ~25 year old Def Tech speakers to the following newer ones:

1. L and R Front - Def Tech Studio Monitor SM 65
2. Center - DefTech Demand D5c
3. L and R Surrounds - Def Tech BPX
(Sub - 12" Sunfire True Subwoofer Signature EQ)

I am experiencing greater clarity, soundstage, and "punch", especially when listening to classical music in 2.1 channel mode (about 90% of my listening), although some classical content also sounds great in Dolby 5.1. The SM 65 fronts are placed on their sides and slightly toed in, a position which others have found to work very well. The D5c center is placed just below my TV screen, angled slightly upward to aim directly at ear level. The BPX surrounds are placed at 90 degrees to the MLP about a foot from the rear wall.

The rest of my system is a Rotel RSP 1572 pre-pro driving a bridged Hafler 9130 (center), a Rotel RB-9181 (L & R mains), and a Rotel RB-9180BX (surrounds). With over 120 watts of power per speaker I have no problems reaching reference levels when watching movies!

I'm considering adding a pair of Def Tech BP2 speakers as rears for 7.1 sound, but I'm not convinced that this will add a lot as I have a small room (16x16 feet, 10 feet from my TV, with my MLP a recliner close to the back wall). I plan to experiment with the rears to see what they will do for me. I'm also considering a single BPX mounted on the center of the rear wall. We'll see...

I'm extremely pleased with my Def Tech system and hoe to enjoy it for many years to come!


----------



## evangelosK

New Monitor Audio are in. I kinda like the overall integration looks-wise of the bookshelves better... small space limitations...


----------



## darthray

evangelosK said:


> New Monitor Audio are in. I kinda like the overall integration looks-wise of the bookshelves better... small space limitations...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3340277
> 
> 
> View attachment 3340278


Very nice, and also notice the cat proof pads on the subs to keep your little family member away from the plants

Darth


----------



## sigpig

evangelosK said:


> New Monitor Audio are in. I kinda like the overall integration looks-wise of the bookshelves better... small space limitations...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3340277
> 
> 
> View attachment 3340278


With your setup, I would be worried about someone bumping into a bookshelf while coming through the door.


----------



## evangelosK

sigpig said:


> With your setup, I would be worried about someone bumping into a bookshelf while coming through the door.


Well, I ain’t buying another house. 🤣 paid off for 5 years now. No kids, just the wife and a cat. That is the limitation of a1200sqft house and small spaces. I’m good though. No need for anything bigger for us.

Funny story… my old set up was infinity bookshelves on crappy stands (the type that stores CDs). They made it for 15 years on those just fine. Until we got the cat. When he was a kitten, ****er jumped from speaker to speaker behind the TV knocking them both down… TWICE. Second time I was taking a nap on the couch and I thought WW3 had started from the noise they made. 🤣 The speakers made it fine surprisingly.


----------



## Ryan Statz

evangelosK said:


> New Monitor Audio are in. I kinda like the overall integration looks-wise of the bookshelves better... small space limitations...


This is juts personal preference, but I do like the 300s there better than the 100s - it could just be the camera angle, but were you getting any unknown vibrations? because the 100s look like they were coming into contact with the TV. You could always raise those 300s up if they have the floor spikes. Use these with some felt pads stuck to the bottom of them so that your gorgeous floor is protected:









8 Pcs 25 x 4Mm Universal Copper Speaker Spikes Pads Speaker Shock Base Pad Isolation Stand Feet Cone Base Mats Floor Disc | Wish


Buy 8 Pcs 25 x 4Mm Universal Copper Speaker Spikes Pads Speaker Shock Base Pad Isolation Stand Feet Cone Base Mats Floor Disc at Wish - Shopping Made Fun




www.wish.com





That might add at least an extra inch of height to put them more in line with the C150.


----------



## Ryan Statz

darthray said:


> Very nice, and also notice the cat proof pads on the subs to keep your little family member away from the plants
> 
> Darth


I was gonna say - either he has a pigeon problem or a cat problem... or both 🤣


----------



## evangelosK

Ryan Statz said:


> This is juts personal preference, but I do like the 300s there better than the 100s - it could just be the camera angle, but were you getting any unknown vibrations? because the 100s look like they were coming into contact with the TV. You could always raise those 300s up if they have the floor spikes. Use these with some felt pads stuck to the bottom of them so that your gorgeous floor is protected:
> 
> http://[URL]https://www.wish.com/product/5e79c9ba47512c46c4f1cec5[/URL]
> 
> That might add at least an extra inch of height to put them more in line with the C150.





Ryan Statz said:


> This is juts personal preference, but I do like the 300s there better than the 100s - it could just be the camera angle, but were you getting any unknown vibrations? because the 100s look like they were coming into contact with the TV. You could always raise those 300s up if they have the floor spikes. Use these with some felt pads stuck to the bottom of them so that your gorgeous floor is protected:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8 Pcs 25 x 4Mm Universal Copper Speaker Spikes Pads Speaker Shock Base Pad Isolation Stand Feet Cone Base Mats Floor Disc | Wish
> 
> 
> Buy 8 Pcs 25 x 4Mm Universal Copper Speaker Spikes Pads Speaker Shock Base Pad Isolation Stand Feet Cone Base Mats Floor Disc at Wish - Shopping Made Fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wish.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That might add at least an extra inch of height to put them more in line with the C150.


Yes, the TV was barely just touching the speakers, as they were like 1/32 higher that the center. When I measured for the mount, I measured from the center... LOL

But no vibrations whatsoever. The cabinets are dead inert even when blasting it. Actually now the tweeters on all 3 are in the same line.


----------



## Ryan Statz

evangelosK said:


> ... The cabinets are dead inert ...


It's like that with the 50s and C350 - knuckle/knock test yields nothing more than a dead thud. Super impressed by that.


----------



## darthray

Ryan Statz said:


> I was gonna say - either he has a pigeon problem or a cat problem... or both 🤣


The cat house in the back of the right side of the picture, gave it away. As for the mats on the subs, having some myself do know how cats love plants

Darth


----------



## evangelosK

darthray said:


> The cat house in the back of the right side of the picture, gave it away. As for the mats on the subs, having some myself do know how cats love plants
> 
> Darth



Well, not that there is not pillow the shape of a cat with the image of my cat on it right on the pictures.  Plants are fake, BTW. Cat still loves them, nonetheless...


----------



## Brett Johnson

System Audio Legend 10 Silverback Front LCR with Legend 5 Silverbacks for rear surrounds in a 5.1 set up with a Klipsch 100SW WISA subwoofer. I am using the WISA Sound Send for now until The System-Audio/ Platin Audio Surround Hub is in our market. I was really happy with the SA room correction software in the stereo mode and their Stereo Hub. It was super effective in my space which would not allow typical acoustic treatment. Also the wireless has been super stable and made adding the system to my current space a possibility. The speakers are fully capable at even exceptional output levels. So far very happy with the choice, and the interaction with the guys in Denmark. Waiting on a new Sub from the System Audio folks as well. It will be set up to work with their DSP also.


































I have since pulled the Yamaha YSP 5600 off the wall but we are doing some in wall wiring so cables are not visible, and waiting on a BDI cabinet to replace the trunks.

I left the hobby in 2008 when we moved out of our last home that was built with a Erskine designed room with a B&K driven Triad In Room Gold Monitor 7.1 system. We had an Electrohome 7500 LC projector with Faroudja processing. It was fun to put together and was thoroughly enjoyed whether it was current run movies or Bob The Builder. it has been fun getting back into it and visiting the AVS community again. Fortunately my wife was the one that mentioned that “She missed the audio system we had in that room” so I felt like I needed to be a good listener and get one she could enjoy again.


----------



## Christian1969

Master Artist Signature Monitor with powered bass module
raal 140 ribbon, accuton 7" cell mid bass and accuton 8" cell woofer
wrapped in blue porsche leather and real premium birdseye maple veneer


----------



## Tim Diebert

We moved into our townhome about 10 months ago. The first 3 months we didn’t live in it, just did a bunch of remodeling. We are still doing a lot of things around the place, nowhere near done but the livingroom is setup (for the most part) how it will remain.

I have just a couple acoustical panels of mine leaning in the corners & behind the center channel to help with a bit for the time being. The center channel sitting in my snare drum stand is VERY temporary btw hahaha.

I plan to build a console that houses my center channel, has absorption & diffusion built in & also allows my tv to lift in/out. I already have a Monoprice motorized tv lift, I just need time to design and build the console.

I’m using a little bit of YPAO eq on the system mainly to set distances & trim. I will eventually have Harbottle Audio tune my subwoofer to my system as I did in my previous home. Because WOW what an incredible service that is!! WELL worth the small cost for Cody to custom tune from his computer in Canada….plus that’s just so cool & futuristic IMO!

AVR: Yamaha RX-A2000 (oldie but goodie)
Mains: Tekton Design - Lore Reference
Center: Tekton Design - Low Profile Center
Surrounds: HSU Research HB-1s
Subwoofer: Harbottle Audio 18” TLD (w/DSP)
TV: Sony 65” A8H


My surround channels are only pulled out like the picture shows when we watch a movie. They are normally against the rear wall out of the way.


----------



## Tim Diebert




----------



## Gillietalls

My setup as it was about a year ago. I will post again with my new equipment in about a month once complete. For this:

Samsung Q900A
2 TCL 5 Series
Pioneer Elite VSX LX503
2 Klipsch R820F Towers
Klipsch RP-404C Center
2 Klipsch R115SW Subs
2 Klipsch RP-502S Sides
4 Micca M-8C In-ceiling Heights


----------



## avs.phil

^wow 3 screens super multi-tasker!!


----------



## Gillietalls

avs.phil said:


> ^wow 3 screens super multi-tasker!!


HaHa! It’s perfect for football on Saturdays and Sundays, and March Madness.


----------



## Awakeintheashes

Nothing amazing, and right now it’s just a near-field desktop setup (I know I need stands), as the room is doubling as a guest bedroom/home office, but was really happy to get these Elac DBR62s delivered and set up yesterday. 

In a few months, I’ll be replacing the bed with a Murphy bed and have a more dedicated listening and viewing area with a TV and turntable. 

Please ignore or admire the children’s artwork adorning the wall, whichever you prefer.


----------



## rymack

Gillietalls said:


> My setup as it was about a year ago. I will post again with my new equipment in about a month once complete. For this:
> 
> Samsung Q900A
> 2 TCL 5 Series
> Pioneer Elite VSX LX503
> 2 Klipsch R820F Towers
> Klipsch RP-404C Center
> 2 Klipsch R115SW Subs
> 2 Klipsch RP-502S Sides
> 4 Micca M-8C In-ceiling Heights


How do you like those R820F towers? I am STARTING to THINK about replacing/upgrading my current Energy C-500 towers, and am leaning heavily towards Klipsch. If the budget allows, I'd love to get a pair of the RP-8000 II, but they are a little pricey...


----------



## Gillietalls

rymack said:


> How do you like those R820F towers? I am STARTING to THINK about replacing/upgrading my current Energy C-500 towers, and am leaning heavily towards Klipsch. If the budget allows, I'd love to get a pair of the RP-8000 II, but they are a little pricey...


I liked the Klipsch system I had. They were just a little bright for me and could be a little fatiguing. But they did sound good. I just wanted something that sounded a little more natural.


----------



## Yroa

ssabripo said:


> advertising and feedback are fine, but this thread is NOT for that purpose.....this is only for all AVSers to share (and post pics) of their particular setups, that is all. Sort of a Gallery with a map, of sorts.
> 
> 
> if you need info or feedback on a particular item, post a thread, and you should get plenty of feedback


----------



## Edwarddes66

A few Random pictures I happen to have in my phone of a few of our speaker.systems


----------



## Christian1969

Master Artist Signature Towers


----------



## PaulJoseph

Klipsch rp 6000f x2
rp 450c
rp 120 sw
rp500 sa
rp 250 s. X2
yamaha rd-v6a. Ave
outlaw 5000 amp


----------



## Edwarddes66

Yamaha 3080 Receiver
OSD Nero XA 5180 5 X 150 Amplifier
2 Klipsch RP 280F Pair
1 Klipsch RP 450C
2 Klipsch RP 250S
2 Klipsch RB 81 IIs 
LG 77 CX OLED
PS5
Xbox Series X
Alienware gaming Desktop
4 Klipsch CDT 3650-c in ceiling speakers


----------



## 64Corvette

New member here. Will be searching for lots of answers on questions that I imagine have already been addressed or at least hoping for that. In the meantime:

JBL L88 with midrange upgrade to equal L100. Originally purchased new in about 1975 and 3 new grills later still sound great.


----------



## darthray

64Corvette said:


> New member here. Will be searching for lots of answers on questions that I imagine have already been addressed or at least hoping for that. In the meantime:
> 
> JBL L88 with midrange upgrade to equal L100. Originally purchased new in about 1975 and 3 new grills later still sound great.


Welcome to AVS forums.

When looking for some answers for your questions, just look for the appropriate threads to ask them. Like the speakers/subs or AVR threads and so on. Since this one is about, showing what we use.

You will find this forum has many knowledgably members, that love to help someone that want to learn

Darth


----------



## Mj74

*Setup*

Screen: LG Oled CX 77
AVR: Marantz SR 8015
Amp: Emotiva XPA 3 (2 Channel)
Center: Klipsch RC-64 III
Fronts: Klipsch RF-7 III
Back surround: Klipsch RP-250s
Surround: Klipsch RP-40S
Front height atmos: Monitor Audio Silver 1
Rear atmos: XTZ Cinema S2 Atmos
Subwoofers: Velodyne SPL-800i and Dual SVS PB 3000
4K UHD player: Oppo UDP 203
Gaming: Playstation 5, XBOX series X and Nintendo switch 
Media player: Apple TV4K
Turnable: Yamaha MusicCast Vinyl 500
Bass shakers: Sinustec BS250


----------



## squared80

Mj74 said:


> *Setup*
> 
> Screen: LG Oled CX 77
> AVR: Marantz SR 8015
> Amp: Emotiva XPA 3 (2 Channel)
> Center: Klipsch RC-64 III
> Fronts: Klipsch RF-7 III
> Back surround: Klipsch RP-250s
> Surround: Klipsch RP-40S
> Front height atmos: Monitor Audio Silver 1
> Rear atmos: XTZ Cinema S2 Atmos
> Subwoofers: Velodyne SPL-800i and Dual SVS PB 3000
> 4K UHD player: Oppo UDP 203
> Gaming: Playstation 5, XBOX series X and Nintendo switch
> Media player: Apple TV4K
> Turnable: Yamaha MusicCast Vinyl 500
> Bass shakers: Sinustec BS250
> 
> 
> View attachment 3353010


Are you able to place your subs elsewhere, or at least one of them?


----------



## Knucklehead90

Philharmonic Audio BMR Towers. NO SUB! These play flat to 25hz. Sound is amazing!


----------



## jeff43

LR: B&W 703 S2
C: B&W HTM71 S2

SR: B&W 706 S2
RS: B&W 706 S2

Ceiling/Atmos: Klipsch CDT-5800-C (2)

Sub: Monolith 10" THX Select Certified 500 watt (2)


----------



## squared80

Knucklehead90 said:


> Philharmonic Audio BMR Towers. NO SUB! These play flat to 25hz. Sound is amazing!
> 
> View attachment 3353722


Cool. I'd imagine your setup would sound even better _with _a sub, though. Give those speakers some breathing room.


----------



## Knucklehead90

squared80 said:


> Cool. I'd imagine your setup would sound even better _with _a sub, though. Give those speakers some breathing room.


A sub would negate the reason why I bought these speakers. At what point would you integrate them? If a single speaker can play flat to 25hz there is little need or reason for a sub unless you're a bass-head, which I'm not.


----------



## Ryan Statz

Knucklehead90 said:


> A sub would negate the reason why I bought these speakers. At what point would you integrate them? If a single speaker can play flat to 25hz there is little need or reason for a sub unless you're a bass-head, which I'm not.


Have you measured them in your space? I would love to see how they do


----------



## squared80

Knucklehead90 said:


> A sub would negate the reason why I bought these speakers. At what point would you integrate them? If a single speaker can play flat to 25hz there is little need or reason for a sub unless you're a bass-head, which I'm not.


I'm curious how those speakers measure; can you share?


----------



## Knucklehead90

squared80 said:


> I'm curious how those speakers measure; can you share?


Sure.



Philharmonic Audio



AH also did a review with measurements of this speaker.









Philharmonic BMR Tower Speaker Review: Strike Gold Twice?


Philharmonic Audio BMR tower is a 3-way wide dispersion speaker that scales up the performance and bass output from of their fabulous Philharmonitor previously reviewed. Read on to see if how it’s done.




www.audioholics.com


----------



## Ryan Statz

Knucklehead90 said:


> Sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Philharmonic Audio
> 
> 
> 
> AH also did a review with measurements of this speaker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Philharmonic BMR Tower Speaker Review: Strike Gold Twice?
> 
> 
> Philharmonic Audio BMR tower is a 3-way wide dispersion speaker that scales up the performance and bass output from of their fabulous Philharmonitor previously reviewed. Read on to see if how it’s done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.audioholics.com


Do you have the means to take your own measurements of them in your own space?


----------



## Nick V

Knucklehead90 said:


> A sub would negate the reason why I bought these speakers. At what point would you integrate them? If a single speaker can play flat to 25hz there is little need or reason for a sub unless you're a bass-head, which I'm not.


I can sometimes get caught up in the technicalities of absolute performance, but the reason why you would integrate a sub would be to mitigate the distortion peak that generally starts rising sharply around 100Hz (even in most of the best large floorstanders). A good quality, purpose built subwoofer has much lower distortion in that frequency range although properly integrating a subwoofer isn't trivial.

By all accounts, those are excellent speakers and if you're happy with their full-range performance, that's what matters most.


----------



## Knucklehead90

Nick V said:


> I can sometimes get caught up in the technicalities of absolute performance, but the reason why you would integrate a sub would be to mitigate the distortion peak that generally starts rising sharply around 100Hz (even in most of the best large floorstanders). A good quality, purpose built subwoofer has much lower distortion in that frequency range although properly integrating a subwoofer isn't trivial.
> 
> By all accounts, those are excellent speakers and if you're happy with their full-range performance, that's what matters most.


I'm very happy with how these sound. 



Ryan Statz said:


> Do you have the means to take your own measurements of them in your own space?


I used to do that, but no longer have the gear. FWIW when I had a Harman Kardon HK-990 integrated amp with room correction I would set the room correction up, then listen with and without the room correction engaged. Made very little difference. Same with different flavors of Audyssey and YPAO. My living room is quite easy to set up audio gear, few reflective surfaces and lots of absorption. It has an acoustic tile ceiling, heavy carpet, and overstuffed couch & chairs.


----------



## Mj74

squared80 said:


> Are you able to place your subs elsewhere, or at least one of them?


No, I don't have the opportunity to do that. I am very happy with the base in my room. It is possible that the bass can sound even better with a different placement, but have not tested.


----------



## Tweaked05

Right now I have a pair of JBL Studio 530's, but just ordered a pair of JBL HDI-1600's.


----------



## ahender

Office: Bluesound Node 2i, Oppo DV980H DVD/CD player, Marantz PM7000N, Philharmonic BMR speakers, homemade stands.









TV Room: LG C2 55”, Denon X3500, Sony x700 DVD player, LR Ascend Sierra 2EX, Center Ascend Sierra LCR Duo V2, Rythmik L12 Sub, Surrounds Ascend Sierra 1.


----------



## eawil

ssabripo said:


> There have been so many requests for people to try to see what other AVSers have, and many who would like to audition speakers, that I started a frappr group for AVS speaker owners....
> 
> so please, join and post your setup, so that others can see and maybe one day audition and share experiences in your area


I currently have a full MartinLogan speaker system.

MartinLogan Motion 6i - center channel
MartinLogan Motion 4i - Left, Right, Surround Left, Surround Right
MartinLogan Motion 2i - Atmos: front left, front right, back left, back right
MartinLogan Dynamo 400 - Dual subwoofers

For my room size I find them to be incredible sounding speakers. If the room were significantly bigger I'd need bigger speakers I suppose, but for the room they are great for movies as well as listening to music.


----------



## Gillietalls

Basement 5.2.4 Setup 

3 JTR 210RMs L/C/R
2 MT-110SRs Side Surrounds
4 Micca M-8C ATMOS Channels 
2 PSA EV1813 Subwoofers


----------



## Christian1969

our newest design, this speaker is fabulous
Introducing our newest member to out Master Artist Signature Series, the Full Range Tower. We designed these around the Raal ribbon driver matches with the Accuton 7” ceramic cell midrange, we used the Accuton 8” cell woofers, we used Mundorr binding post with Kimber Kable 4tc internal wiring for the network. Parts (Including Goertz Copper Foil 12awg inductors on the woofer, ClarityCap CSA cap and Mundorf Copper Foil 16 awg inductors on the mid, and Mundorf Supreme EVO-Oil/ClarityCap CSA combo caps on tweeter, Mundorf MREsist Supreme resistors in all critical tweeter and midrange circuits). The cabinet are finished in black Porsche leather with real bubinga wood inlays


----------



## drewTT

Dynaudio Contour 20 and Rel S/510 in the main system.


----------



## televuenp101

*This is my most current setup to date, I have been doing home theater for 18 years now and thoroughly enjoy it! System is 5.1.4 surround.

Speakers up front are Klipch RP280F towers and Klipch RP 450c center channel, and 1 SVS PB 3000 sub.









Rear surrounds are Polk FXi 3 and Hight channel speakers are 4 Prime Elevation.

Projector is A Epson 2150 3 LCD 1080P*


----------



## stuart_

Eggleston Isabelles. REL Strata


----------



## kikatorres1960

Ooh...I'm finally the lucky owner of the AIRPODS MAX. I haven't HEARD the best yet.


----------



## carewser

I have a set of Logitech Z313's, a set of Logitech Z-2300's, a set of Logitech Z623's, a set of Corsair SP2500's, a set of M-Audio AV32.1's, a set of Klipsch Promedia's, a set of Acoustic Authority A-5640's, a set of Paradigm Millenia CT2's, a set of Altec Lansing ACS54's, a set of Edifier S730's, a pair of Audioengine A5+, a pair of Kanto Tuk's, a pair of Castle Knight's, an Audioengine S8 subwoofer and a Paradigm Ultracube 10 subwoofer. I might soon be getting a Martin Logan Dynamo 500 subwoofer as well. Everything is hooked up and working except for the Altec Lansing's and the Acoustic Authority's

My system is ~2 kilowatts so of course it can play very, very loud


----------



## eawil

eawil said:


> I currently have a full MartinLogan speaker system.
> 
> MartinLogan Motion 6i - center channel
> MartinLogan Motion 4i - Left, Right, Surround Left, Surround Right
> MartinLogan Motion 2i - Atmos: front left, front right, back left, back right
> MartinLogan Dynamo 400 - Dual subwoofers
> 
> For my room size I find them to be incredible sounding speakers. If the room were significantly bigger I'd need bigger speakers I suppose, but for the room they are great for movies as well as listening to music.


Recently updated due to a "deal I couldn't refuse":
MartinLogan Motion 8i - center channel
MartinLogan Motion 40i - Left & Right
MartinLogan Motion 4i - Surround Left, Surround Right, Surround Back Left, Surround Back Right
MartinLogan Motion 2i - Atmos: front left, front right, back left, back right

My "review" of the new speakers are that I don't notice any difference in reproduction of sounds. However, the Motion 40i, and Motion 8i's frequency range is much larger, and I _*definitely*_ notice that. Specifically the lower frequencies. Otherwise, as I said, they seem to reproduce the sounds just as well and sound great in my smaller "home theater" room.


----------



## KieranB

I've got a Samsung 5.1 surround sound set up, and they're crazy speakers! They're great for watching films with, just gives you that cinematic experience, and the sub makes the ground shake haha.


----------



## jarablue

Yamaha HS7 Studio monitors with a focusrite scarlet audio interface. Also a samsung soundbar hw-q850a system. I have the hs7s and scarlet replacing my motherboard audio.


----------



## Christian1969

another really nice build for a client, this is our Master Artist Tower with powered bass module. Drivers used are dynaudio esotec drivers for t/m/w and a custom dynaudio 9" subwoofer. Crossoevers are designed using mundorf, clarity and goertz. Internal wiring is Kimber. Wrapped in a high grade black vinyl with bubinga inserts


----------



## darthray

Christian1969 said:


> another really nice build for a client, this is our Master Artist Tower with powered bass module. Drivers used are dynaudio esotec drivers for t/m/w and a custom dynaudio 9" subwoofer. Crossoevers are designed using mundorf, clarity and goertz. Internal wiring is Kimber. Wrapped in a high grade black vinyl with bubinga inserts
> 
> View attachment 3373982
> View attachment 3373982
> View attachment 3373983


While I Thank You for those excellent picture, having a company to build such a master piece

It is too bad that Dynaudio no longer sell any product for the DIY people community, and was glad I went with Vifa's drivers when into it in the 90's.

Darth


----------



## SK9000

LG S90QY with SPQ8-S rear speakers. No complaints so far given the setup cost me about $600.


----------



## wsboehm

Pioneer SX-950 with Definitive Technology BP-2002 towers (powered subs)


----------



## RoadLizard

Greetings - I just "upgraded" from some older polk monitor 50 towers, CS 10 center channel & an older Sony Subwoofer to:

Polk Monitor 70 series 2 towers
Polk XT 35 center channel
Polk PSW 110 subwoofer.

I realize that this stuff is all on the lower end of the performance scale but it'll work well for me and my modest sized viewing room. My Denon 660H will power it all nicely. My surrounds are older Polk book shelf but I stuck with those. They are pretty good.

One question: If I mount the center channel on the bottom shelf of my stand, about 18" to 20" below the bottom of the TV, and angle/prop the center channel "up" - will that work? I guess I could try it and see. If I had to , I can move the AVR & disc player to the bottom shelf and set the speaker on the shelf directly below the TV. My current center channel is quite small so it fits there(first shelf) but the XT 35 will not. Its too wide. Thanks!


----------



## ascasuba

RoadLizard said:


> Greetings - I just "upgraded" from some older polk monitor 50 towers, CS 10 center channel & an older Sony Subwoofer to:
> 
> Polk Monitor 70 series 2 towers
> Polk XT 35 center channel
> Polk PSW 110 subwoofer.
> 
> I realize that this stuff is all on the lower end of the performance scale but it'll work well for me and my modest sized viewing room. My Denon 660H will power it all nicely. My surrounds are older Polk book shelf but I stuck with those. They are pretty good.
> 
> One question: If I mount the center channel on the bottom shelf of my stand, about 18" to 20" below the bottom of the TV, and angle/prop the center channel "up" - will that work? I guess I could try it and see. If I had to , I can move the AVR & disc player to the bottom shelf and set the speaker on the shelf directly below the TV. My current center channel is quite small so it fits there(first shelf) but the XT 35 will not. Its too wide. Thanks!


I would try my best to place the center channel so the tweeter is aiming at your ears in your listening position. So try to put it right under the TV if possible and/or angle it upward/downward if necessary. I would also do the same with my front left and right speakers.


----------



## RoadLizard

ascasuba said:


> I would try my best to place the center channel so the tweeter is aiming at your ears in your listening position. So try to put it right under the TV if possible and/or angle it upward/downward if necessary. I would also do the same with my front left and right speakers.


Yep - the towers are perfectly aligned. The center channel I had been using does sit right under the TV on the first shelf of the stand between the AVR and disc player. its quite small! Ill probably end up moving the AVR and disc player down to the bottom & use the first shelf for the new, much larger center channel. Thanks!


----------



## GregLett

RoadLizard said:


> ascasuba said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would try my best to place the center channel so the tweeter is aiming at your ears in your listening position. So try to put it right under the TV if possible and/or angle it upward/downward if necessary. I would also do the same with my front left and right speakers.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep - the towers are perfectly aligned. The center channel I had been using does sit right under the TV on the first shelf of the stand between the AVR and disc player. its quite small! Ill probably end up moving the AVR and disc player down to the bottom & use the first shelf for the new, much larger center channel. Thanks!
Click to expand...

Did you post a pic?
Depending on the ability to position your towers and seating a center is not necessary.


----------



## RoadLizard

GregLett said:


> Did you post a pic?
> Depending on the ability to position your towers and seating a center is not necessary.


Oh? You mean - I could possible do away with the center completely? The main seats are about 10 feet away from the TV and the towers are about the same distance away. They are on opposite sides of the TV. When seated in the main seats, the top of the towers are at about face/eye level which I assume is about perfect.

The subwoofer is next to the left tower. It all sounds really solid so far but thats with my old center. New one is coming any minute now.


----------



## GregLett

RoadLizard said:


> GregLett said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you post a pic?
> Depending on the ability to position your towers and seating a center is not necessary.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? You mean - I could possible do away with the center completely? The main seats are about 10 feet away from the TV and the towers are about the same distance away. They are on opposite sides of the TV. When seated in the main seats, the top of the towers are at about face/eye level which I assume is about perfect.
> 
> The subwoofer is next to the left tower. It all sounds really solid so far but thats with my old center. New one is coming any minute now.
Click to expand...

Yep. You have your speakers setup for good imaging and you are only concerned about one or two seats you can do without the center.
I don't run a center at all.


----------



## RoadLizard

GregLett said:


> Yep. You have your speakers setup for good imaging and you are only concerned about one or two seats you can do without the center.
> I don't run a center at all.


Damn - been in this for 20+ years and never even thought of ditching the center! I will experiment and see how it sounds.

Ya learn something ever day, right? Thanks!!!


----------



## RoadLizard

GregLett said:


> Yep. You have your speakers setup for good imaging and you are only concerned about one or two seats you can do without the center.
> I don't run a center at all.


I see you have two subs. I was mulling that over too. Ive heard it can make a tangible difference. I did cancel my polk 110 and instead grabbed a Klipsch reference 101 sub. So far, its a major upgrade to what I had. But I have read that 5.2 has merits. 

Do you feel it helps your setup having two subs?


----------



## GregLett

RoadLizard said:


> GregLett said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. You have your speakers setup for good imaging and you are only concerned about one or two seats you can do without the center.
> I don't run a center at all.
> 
> 
> 
> I see you have two subs. I was mulling that over too. Ive heard it can make a tangible difference. I did cancel my polk 110 and instead grabbed a Klipsch reference 101 sub. So far, its a major upgrade to what I had. But I have read that 5.2 has merits.
> 
> Do you feel it helps your setup having two subs?
Click to expand...

The key thing with that is that your receiver/processor needs to be able to adjust them independently.
If you're setup only has one sub out I would stick with one sub. They are ways of doing it with one sub out by getting an external device to adjust them independently.

I have a Marantz AV7706


----------



## RoadLizard

GregLett said:


> The key thing with that is that your receiver/processor needs to be able to adjust them independently.
> If you're setup only has one sub out I would stick with one sub. They are ways of doing it with one sub out by getting an external device to adjust them independently.
> 
> I have a Marantz AV7706


My Denon 660H does have two sub-outs. My manual does say the both units get the same signal so no separate adjustment then, I assume. May not be worth it then.

The manual text: "Use a subwoofer cable to connect the subwoofer. Two subwoofers can be connected to this unit. The same signal is output from the respective subwoofer terminals. "


----------



## GregLett

RoadLizard said:


> GregLett said:
> 
> 
> 
> The key thing with that is that your receiver/processor needs to be able to adjust them independently.
> If you're setup only has one sub out I would stick with one sub. They are ways of doing it with one sub out by getting an external device to adjust them independently.
> 
> I have a Marantz AV7706
> 
> 
> 
> My Denon 660H does have two sub-outs. Ill investigate further.
Click to expand...

Perfect, definitely go for two.


----------



## ascasuba

GregLett said:


> Perfect, definitely go for two.


Except that they are not independent outputs so you shouldn’t get two subwoofers unless you are willing to get something like a miniDSP and MSO. Probably not worth it for your setup.


----------



## GregLett

ascasuba said:


> GregLett said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect, definitely go for two.
> 
> 
> 
> Except that they are not independent outputs so you shouldn’t get two subwoofers unless you are willing to get something like a miniDSP and MSO. Probably not worth it for your setup.
Click to expand...

Ahh. Didn't realize. Agreed.


----------



## RoadLizard

ascasuba said:


> Except that they are not independent outputs so you shouldn’t get two subwoofers unless you are willing to get something like a miniDSP and MSO. Probably not worth it for your setup.


Yeah, I did more research and without individual control it probably isn’t worth it. My listening room isn’t that huge anyways and my new klipsch subwoofer is already seemingly a tad overkill!


----------



## ascasuba

RoadLizard said:


> Yeah, I did more research and without individual control it probably isn’t worth it. My listening room isn’t that huge anyways and my new klipsch subwoofer is already seemingly a tad overkill!


Okay I may be starting you down the rabbit hole but what size is your room (LxWxH)? You may wish to consider a different subwoofer based on that. Also placing a subwoofer properly is very important as those low frequencies are affected quite a bit by your room. There are many threads here discussing subwoofers and good bass. But totally up to you how much you want to delve into that area.


----------



## RoadLizard

ascasuba said:


> Okay I may be starting you down the rabbit hole but what size is your room (LxWxH)? You may wish to consider a different subwoofer based on that. Also placing a subwoofer properly is very important as those low frequencies are affected quite a bit by your room. There are many threads here discussing subwoofers and good bass. But totally up to you how much you want to delve into that area.


Room is 14' wide by 16' long. Just 8' ceilings. Speakers, TV & sub are positioned about a foot or so away from the shorter wall and then the main "theater-style couch" is on the opposite side, about a foot away from the wall(room needed for the recline!). Also have a couple of single theater seats off to each side which are a good 2-3 feet closer to the gear. I have been doing more research and will keep doing that. One thing I did correct last night - the sub out of the box had the Gain turned a little past halfway which was too high. I backed that down to about 1/4-1/3 and things improved a lot right there. I believe I'll be good with just one good sub. We watched Underworld in 4K and it really sounded pretty good once I tweaked a few settings and lowered the sub gain.

Thanks!


----------



## ascasuba

I would consider moving your couch further away from that back wall. Up against the wall, you are not ideally situated for good sound. Your room is decent enough size that you may find you need a bigger sub in the future. There are measurement tools you could get to improve the sound overall but again that’s down the rabbit hole. If you enjoy what you have and can tweak things to make them better for you, that is the end goal anyway. Enjoy the system and Underworld is one of my favorite vampire movies.


----------



## RoadLizard

ascasuba said:


> I would consider moving your couch further away from that back wall. Up against the wall, you are not ideally situated for good sound. Your room is decent enough size that you may find you need a bigger sub in the future. There are measurement tools you could get to improve the sound overall but again that’s down the rabbit hole. If you enjoy what you have and can tweak things to make them better for you, that is the end goal anyway. Enjoy the system and Underworld is one of my favorite vampire movies.


Its a good foot off the wall - needs to be for the recline, plus we use the area behind there for some storage. . I can maybe move it a little further away though. have to see how the other things in the room work with all of this. But, I will be tweaking over the next few days. I have a new center channel coming today(polk xt-35) so that has to be worked in too. 

Seperate question: I know that the standard "set the crossover at 80hz and forget it" on your AVR rule usually applies. But, I was wondering about setting the crossover for my center at like 100hz instead? Maybe the surrounds too since they cant get anywhere near 80hz cleanly. At least I dont think.  My AVR does allow per-speaker crossover settings which is why I asked. Is there any value in slightly higher crossover values for the smallest speakers in the HT system?


----------



## sigpig

I would suggest starting your own thread for speaker placement and setup.


----------



## ascasuba

RoadLizard said:


> Its a good foot off the wall - needs to be for the recline, plus we use the area behind there for some storage. . I can maybe move it a little further away though. have to see how the other things in the room work with all of this. But, I will be tweaking over the next few days. I have a new center channel coming today(polk xt-35) so that has to be worked in too.
> 
> Seperate question: I know that the standard "set the crossover at 80hz and forget it" on your AVR rule usually applies. But, I was wondering about setting the crossover for my center at like 100hz instead? Maybe the surrounds too since they cant get anywhere near 80hz cleanly. At least I dont think.  My AVR does allow per-speaker crossover settings which is why I asked. Is there any value in slightly higher crossover values for the smallest speakers in the HT system?


Short answer is yes different crossovers are fine and can be good tweaks. As suggested, a different new thread is probably appropriate.


----------



## RoadLizard

sigpig said:


> I would suggest starting your own thread for speaker placement and setup.





ascasuba said:


> Short answer is yes different crossovers are fine and can be good tweaks. As suggested, a different new thread is probably appropriate.


Thanks guys - I will do a thread if needed!


----------



## televuenp101

updated picture of my Front Sound Stage with new Dual subs.


----------



## darthray

GregLett said:


> The key thing with that is that your receiver/processor needs to be able to adjust them independently.
> If you're setup only has one sub out I would stick with one sub. They are ways of doing it with one sub out by getting an external device to adjust them independently.
> 
> I have a Marantz AV7706


While your AV7706, is the same as mine. It does have two true subs output, for measuring the each sub distance and volume (that might required some correction, for one or both subs if the gain is set to low or high). Before doing all the other measurement on sweep 2-7, from the Audyssey XT-32 to do it's corrections as one sub



RoadLizard said:


> My Denon 660H does have two sub-outs. My manual does say the both units get the same signal so no separate adjustment then, I assume. May not be worth it then.
> 
> The manual text: "Use a subwoofer cable to connect the subwoofer. Two subwoofers can be connected to this unit. The same signal is output from the respective subwoofer terminals. "


Unlike @GregLett and I, your AVR has an internal Y-splitter where both subs received the same signal. Meaning will require both subs to be adjusted manually for the distances, either in your AVR or subs phase adjustment setting and also both of them playing at the same volume level. My suggestion would either getting a new AVR with a true dual subs output, or looking to add the REW program that is a free software download to be use with a MiniDSP with the UMIK-1 microphone. 

Darth


----------



## Mj74

*2023 update (7.2.4 setup) (all 11 channels in preamp mode Marantz SR 8015)*

Screen: LG Oled CX 77
AVR: Marantz SR 8015
Amp: Emotiva XPA 2 Gen 3 (L & R channels) 2x300w
Amp: Emotiva XPA 5 Gen 3 (rest of bed layer, center and surrounds) 5x250w
Amp: Emotiva BASX A4 (atmos channels) 4x100w
Center: Klipsch RC-64 III
Fronts: Klipsch RF-7 III
Back surround: Klipsch RP-502s
Surround: Klipsch RP-402s
Front height atmos: Monitor Audio Silver 1
Rear atmos: XTZ Cinema S2 Atmos
Subwoofers: Dual SVS PB 3000 and Velodyne SPL 800i
4K UHD player: Oppo UDP 203
Gaming: Playstation 5, Xbox Series X and Nintendo switch
Media players: Apple TV4K and Zappiti Neo
NAS: Synology DS420j with 64TB HDD.
Turnable: Yamaha MusicCast Vinyl 500
Bass shakers: Sinustec BS250


*




























*


----------



## RoadLizard

darthray said:


> While your AV7706, is the same as mine. It does have two true subs output, for measuring the each sub distance and volume (that might required some correction, for one or both subs if the gain is set to low or high). Before doing all the other measurement on sweep 2-7, from the Audyssey XT-32 to do it's corrections as one sub
> 
> Unlike @GregLett and I, your AVR has an internal Y-splitter where both subs received the same signal. Meaning will require both subs to be adjusted manually for the distances, either in your AVR or subs phase adjustment setting and also both of them playing at the same volume level. My suggestion would either getting a new AVR with a true dual subs output, or looking to add the REW program that is a free software download to be use with a MiniDSP with the UMIK-1 microphone.
> 
> Darth


 Yep, sticking with just one. It’s more than enough for my modest size room and setup. I just got this new AVR so I’ll stick with that for a while. Yes, just 5.1 but it gets the job done. We are redoing that room anyways soon so other changes may take place in the setup anyways. Thanks!


----------



## televuenp101

Mj74 said:


> *2023 update (7.2.4 setup) (all 11 channels in preamp mode Marantz SR 8015)*
> 
> Screen: LG Oled CX 77
> AVR: Marantz SR 8015
> Amp: Emotiva XPA 2 Gen 3 (L & R channels) 2x300w
> Amp: Emotiva XPA 5 Gen 3 (rest of bed layer, center and surrounds) 5x250w
> Amp: Emotiva BASX A4 (atmos channels) 4x100w
> Center: Klipsch RC-64 III
> Fronts: Klipsch RF-7 III
> Back surround: Klipsch RP-502s
> Surround: Klipsch RP-402s
> Front height atmos: Monitor Audio Silver 1
> Rear atmos: XTZ Cinema S2 Atmos
> Subwoofers: Dual SVS PB 3000 and Velodyne SPL 800i
> 4K UHD player: Oppo UDP 203
> Gaming: Playstation 5, Xbox Series X and Nintendo switch
> Media players: Apple TV4K and Zappiti Neo
> NAS: Synology DS420j with 64TB HDD.
> Turnable: Yamaha MusicCast Vinyl 500
> Bass shakers: Sinustec BS250
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> View attachment 3384524


I bet that sounds Thunderous


----------



## Mj74

televuenp101 said:


> I bet that sounds Thunderous


It sounds amazing.  No problem to play very loud without any distortion. Not night and day difference sound when compared to using Marantz amp for the surrounds. But I think the sound is cleaner and more comfortable when cranking it up loud. The power feels unlimited, and I notice better channel separation and I hear more details in the movies.


----------



## televuenp101

Mj74 said:


> It sounds amazing.  No problem to play very loud without any distortion. Not night and day difference sound when compared to using Marantz amp for the surrounds. But I think the sound is cleaner and more comfortable but loud when I crank the volume up in the system really loud. The power feels unlimited, and I notice better channel separation and I hear more details in the movies.


I still have my PB 3000 that I replaced with 2 PB 2000 so I could have duals If I could hook it up with my duals I would but pretty certain my small room would have a fit with it


----------



## Mj74

televuenp101 said:


> I still have my PB 3000 that I replaced with 2 PB 2000 so I could have duals If I could hook it up with my duals I would but pretty certain my small room would have a fit with it


My second PB 3000 was the best upgrade I've done and noticed a bigger positive difference than when I upgraded my amps


----------



## televuenp101

Mj74 said:


> My second PB 3000 was the best upgrade I've done and noticed a bigger positive difference than when I upgraded my amps


I had the same reaction with duals, it just evened everything out.


----------



## cchunter

televuenp101 said:


> Mj74 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My second PB 3000 was the best upgrade I've done and noticed a bigger positive difference than when I upgraded my amps
> 
> 
> 
> I had the same reaction with duals, it just evened everything out.
Click to expand...

Going with quality subs was by far the biggest improvement in sound. Way more than running a stand alone AVR and going to external amps.


----------



## Mj74

Rc


cchunter said:


> Going with quality subs was by far the biggest improvement in sound. Way more than running a stand alone AVR and going to external amps.


I agreed 100%. The sound is more "full" and add Db to the system and most important more even and better bass. My bass shakers amp broke. But with the thunder of dual PB 3000 you don't really need bass shakers. You feel the bass in the chest.


----------



## Thelaststraw

I'm newly registered as a member, although I've been using the forum as a resource for a long time. While we don't have a dedicated room currently, our living room has some old (12ish year old) Yamaha speakers cobbled together in a 5.1 with another old Yamaha AVR. The AVR is older I'm pretty sure, something like tc-5xxx.... can't remember but it's all rca outs.....hahahaha.

Well we are getting together a guest bedroom as a dedicated room and have a TSR(?)-7850 and a LG 65" that I got for $400 box open box/2022 model....over 1/2 off! Now to get some real speakers! I may get a mini-dsp after the extremely good results with it in my car. I m pretty sure the room will need a lot of work with it's right triangle shape, we shall see.


----------

